# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка >  Ты тамада? Тебе сюда!(беседка)

## Виталич

В этой теме мы все будем  делиться своими навыками и опытом. :Ok:

----------


## Ledi

> ГРУППОВОЙ ОРГАЗМ. Игра проходит на ура.
> На листочках пишешь цифры от 6 до 10. Этот конкурс я провожу после медленной композиции, когда пары уже как бы сформированны. Ближе к завершению песни прохожу между танцующими и понравившейся мне паре говорю остаться после танца. 5-6 пар получается. Предлогаю выбрать по одной циферки на пару. После чего говорю им задание: Что надо сделать столько эротических вздохов какая у вас цифра. И начинают дышать. Задать ритм как правило предлогаю женщине и мужчина,уже не может устоят от соблазна и подхватывает ритм . После определяем победившую пару,которая больше всех повеселила гостей и вручаем в качестве приза сувенир на ночь.(предохранитель)
> 
> 
> Конкурс ТЕЛЕВЕДУЩИХ.
> 
> Выбираем на роль ведущих только женский пол от 2-4. Даём по конфете и предлогаем их прикусить зубами. Руками ни в коем случае игроки себе не помогают. Просим их произнести скороговорки.
> На поляне, холм с кулями.
> Сяду на холм куль поправлю.
> ...


*Tip-Top*
 :Ok:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

Ребята, спасибо за интересную инфу!!! Завтречка впишу свою, поделюсь, честное слово!!! Наконец-то мы заработали, как и музыканты, а то больше трындим. (Я про себя вчастности.)

----------


## tandem3

*Виталич*,
 Виталич!Вышли Репку!:biggrin:  :Pivo:   :Ok:

----------


## Виталич

Сейчас попробую...

Опять не закачивается... ЗИП формат...

----------


## Juli

*Tip-Top*,
*Ledi*,
*Виталич*,
 спасибище вам!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ledi

> спасибище вам!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Пользуйся :wink: Раскажешь потом, что на УРА больше пойдёт :biggrin:

----------


## vj-Natali

*Татьянка*,
А у меня тоже такой костюм но он один... И я его назваю Гость с Востока "Восточный персик" смотрится отпад... Народ плачет!!!

----------


## Татьянка

*vj-Natali*,
 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  
 :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:  
 А ты попробуй два!!! Они в паре чудят!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Виталич

Пробую репку загрузить...

----------


## Juli

*Ledi*,
а я уже начинаю отчитываться!
 на старый НГ по твоему сценарию помогала провести праздник (я пела, ну и пару конкурсов проводила, помогала ведущему..) все 80 человек были в восторге!!!!!! танцевали даже неподъемный товарищи... пасип Виталичу, под его звуки транспорта все дружно кричали "ту-ту-ту чух-чух-чух..."...
на сеанс к ясновидящему магу сначала еле вытащила по одному человеку с каждого стола, потом не могла всех усадить. все вскакивали и кричали "а можно и мне". хорошо я много "мыслей" приготовила. :)))))
когда читали телеграмму ДМ - просто умирали от смеха... все было просто супер!!!! у меня и доказательство есть - фотоотчет!  
http://www.ruslo.org/node/43/image_gallery

----------


## Juli

*Виталич*,
 ну наконец-то и я посмотрела :) посмеялась от души. на моей свадьбе тоже была такая Репка (ну чуть слова другие. но сути это не меняет). если б умела кусок из ДВД вырезать, то прислала бы. забавно было....

----------


## Ledi

> все было просто супер!!!! у меня и доказательство есть - фотоотчет! 
> http://www.ruslo.org/node/43/image_gallery


Юльчик! Умничка! Я рада за тебя!!! 
Фотоотчёт  :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  



> Пробую репку загрузить...


Серёж, спасибки посмотрела. Но звук почемуто такой плохой :frown:

----------


## Элен

*Tip-Top*,
 я  тоже  решила  попробовать - прикольно  будет.
Хорошо,хоть  телевидение  иногда  подбрасывает   идеи. :Ok:

----------


## Tip-Top

http://party-games.zaural.ru/index.html 
 Вот тут можно найти что -нибудь полезное

----------


## Татьянка

*Tip-Top*,
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Спасибо за ссылочку!!!

----------


## Виталич

*Tip-Top*
Вот это классно! Спасибо...

----------


## Мартын

Спасибо за все!!!

----------


## Ронька

*помогите пожалуйста*, перерыла все, видела и слышала один раз, но нужен текст. Для юбилеев или свадеб. 

В ролях: японский посол, переводчик и гейша
Японец поздравляет на как-бы японском языке, ну там текст состоит например из слов "тёлки-саны, квазимодо, мицубиси, суси, хара кири и т.д." Переводчик переводит как солидное поздравление, гейша стоит без слов просто как японский балваньчик.
Буду рада если кто-нибудь сможет помочь.

У меня в этом роде есть итальянец, может кому надо?

----------


## Tip-Top

ДевчоЛка .Выкладывай без спросу. Кому-нибудь, да пригодится.Не сегодня так завтра . Тебе надо посмотреть у Петросяна или у Коклюшкина.В кривом зеркале видал эту сценку.

----------


## Татьянка

*Pipetka*,
Слушай, мы эту феньку делали 5 лет тому назад, всё тоже самое, только слова в япоцком стиле!!!Слова замени с японскими окончаниями!!!

----------


## Ронька

*Татьянка*,
да не тема, я думала у кого-нибудь есть готовая. Нашла видео с одной свадьбы здесь, в Германии, можно переписать, только "японский посол" бубнит, не все разберешь.

----------


## Татьянка

*Pipetka*,
Да на хрена тебе его бубнешь, бери вот этот же текст и те же самые слова, только концовки меняешь у слов. А потом делаешь два в одном, например два поздравления для одного юбеляра, мы так делали!!! Прикол в этом и есть!!!

----------


## Ронька

*Татьянка*,
 ты права, просто понимешь ли лень-матка замучила, да и семья все время жрать хочет, это к теме "золотая середина":wink:

----------


## Татьянка

> это к теме "золотая середина"


 :Ok:  
Понятно!!! Приколола!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Irishka

Привет всем! Я человек новый на этом форуме. Работаю тамадой.
Я немножко осмотрюсь, почитаю и тоже что-нибудь напишу.
Дайте осмотреться. :Vah:

----------


## maknata

*Irishka*,
 Сматри, конешно))) И присоединяйся))

----------


## Lilu

Привет ребята! Приятно пообщаться с профи. У меня вопрос:Кому-то попадалось послание для молодожёнов без прилагательных?Видела как-то раз выступление Хазанова с похожим письмом но не с начала, поэтому не знаю всей замарочки.

----------


## Ронька

> Первый японец: Акутагава, Кадамацу! Кадамацу!
>  ....... Аги, аги! Таке, таке, Ямомото! Харакири, самурай!
> Дзынь!


*Lilu*, 
солнце, огромное спасибо !!! :smile: 
просто супер-пупер!!!  :Ok:

----------


## villi

Ребята я сам не тамада, а музыкант, но друг попросил провести вечер его другу. вобщем кому не жалко какой нибудь легенький сценарий на 50-летие мужчине.
Очень буду признателен.
velichko76@mail.ru

----------


## Виталич

На 50 лет - лёгонький....
Выходишь на середину и в позе 
пионера с горном (в руке рюмка) и говоришь: -*Ну, будем!*

----------


## Татьянка

*villi*,
Сама вчера просила помочь, откликнулась только Танюха (Леди)!!! Спасибки!!! :Oj:  Парочку тостов дала, но они у меня есть!!!  :Tu:  Теперь сижу и пишу сама!!! Закончу, загружу!!! :Aga:   Мне не жалко, проводи...только терпение...:wink:

----------


## Ledi

*Татьянка*,
Танюшка спасибки за инфу!!!

У меня в субботу тоже юбилей! Но у подруги!
Ну и как обычно это бывает задали вопрос:frown: 
"А может чего нибудь ты нам устроишь интересного!":rolleyes: 

Вот сижу ломаю голову/они уже многое видели и слышали от меня на др. юбилеях и днях рождениях/ чем бы их удивить? :Tu:

----------


## Элен

Танюш,умничка! Тяжело  к  таким  праздникам  готовиться,когда  одна  болтология  только... Всегда  боюсь,что  не  получится  весёлого  праздника,больше  люблю  задор  и  веселье. Но  заказчики - есть  заказчики, чего  душа  желает. 
Не  обижайся,что  не  откликнулись. Стихов  и  тостов  у  всех  хватает, а  что-то  новое  для  такого  "тематического  вечера"  и  правда  трудно  придумать. Сейчас  готовлюсь  тоже  к  вечеру "Весеннее  настроение", игра  запланирована  на  полвечера  "Угадай  мелодию", пару  подвижных   игр  по   ходу  проведу, а  в  основном  диско. Так  что  мне  не  так  сложно, но  всё-равно  роюсь  в  поисках   чего-то  новенького.
Хорошо,когда  есть  работа, но  иногда  хочется  и  отдохнуть...:smile:

----------


## Татьянка

*Ledi*,
*Элен*,
*maknata*,
*kucheryan*,
 :br:   Всем спасибо за поддержку!!!! Это очень важно!!! Тем более, что ситуации и правда полная  :Jopa:  . Надеюсь, что выкрутимся!!! При такой болтологии, заказчику хочется, чтобы всем ещё и весело было!!! :Vah:   А как это сделать?  :Fz:   Попроробую пару конкурсов все-таки впихнуть, но по ходу застолий!!! А потом, что хочет пусть делает!!!:tongue:  А то мы там все умрем от тоски, пока его гости наговоряться!!! :Aga:  :biggrin:    Держите за нас кулаки!!!!:wink:

----------


## Виталич

Танюха - молодчина!  Мне на сценарий 2...3 дня пыхтеть надо, 
а ты раз и в дамки! МОЛОДЕЦ !  :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

> Танюха - молодчина! Мне на сценарий 2...3 дня пыхтеть надо, 
> а ты раз и в дамки! МОЛОДЕЦ !


:eek:  Так это мой хлеб с маслом!!! вот и верчусь!!! А если честно, я раньше во дворце пионеров работала, за год до 200 сценариев, для праздников выдавала.Поэтому это уже автоматика!!!:biggrin:

----------


## villi

Спасибочки большущее

----------


## Виталич

*СПАСИБО ЗА ВСЁ  !*

----------


## Lilu

:flower:  *Pipetka*,
*vj-Natali*,
*Ledi*,Девчёнки  спасибо за отзывчивость, хоть что-нибудь да попробую, но если можно напишите предисторию, как и какие прилагательные... ну и послеслово, заранее благодарна :Aga:

----------


## Lilu

отзовитесь горнисты! девчёнки и мальчишки, кто ведёт корпоратив на 8 марта в ресторане? у кого что есть поделитесь, не безвоздмездно, тоесть не даром.
згораю на работе, глаза проглядела в интернете - детский сад и точка -
давно забытое или 200 раз пережёванное, подкиньте новую мыслю или струю, неважно, буду рада любой помощи!!!!!!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## Lilu

Для кого-то мы дочери, сёстры, мамы,
любимые женщины, жёны подруги;
для кого-то станем заботливыми бабушками...
И не зря благодарное человечество 
подарило нам этот международный праздник,
который объединил всех женщин Земли,
чтобы хоть раз в году мы почувствовали 
то трепетное отношение, заботу и искренее обожание 
от нашей сильной половины  человечества!
Искупаем себя в овациях,...
Милые, нежные, единственные,
любимые и неповторимые -
сегодня цветы цветут для вас,
птицы поют для вас,
солнце светит для вас!
И все дары мира сегодня у ваших ног,
Дорогие девчёнки, с праздником 8 марта! :flower:   :Aga:   :Aga:

----------


## Виталич

У нас на 8-ое как всегда: мужской стрип и танцы-пляски...

----------


## Татьянка

:eek:  У меня вопрос, а нахрена фоту снимают? У нас так не делают!!!! :Aga:   Как это выглядит и для чего? :eek: 

:biggrin: :biggrin:  Поздравьте, все прошло на УРА!!!! Приехала домой почти в 2 часа. Устала жють. Да ещё пока до дома добралась....:frown:  Но все довольны и, слава богу!!!!:biggrin:  :Aga:

----------


## Ledi

> Поздравьте, все прошло на УРА!!!! Приехала домой почти в 2 часа.


*Татьянка*,
Умничка!
Поздравляю!!!!
А я пришла в 3 часа.
Еду  сейчас догуливать :wink: , народ требует продолжения банкета :biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

:eek: 
Интересно!!! На Украине тоже делают этот обряд!!! А у нас я не слышала, чтобы проходило. :Aga:  :eek:

----------


## Татьянка

*maknata*,
:frown:  А у нас его и не было!!! :Aga:

----------


## maknata

*Татьянка*,
 Был, но забыли о нём :Aga:   А новое - это хорошо забытое старое, так что можешь предлагать своим клиентам)) Начинай с того, что это старинный славянский  обряд.. и т.д. И минут 30-40 работы тебе обеспечено, да и музыкантам почти отдых))) Я обычно его провожу перед сладким столом, и потом на правах молодой хозяйки невеста приглашает гостей к столу)))

----------


## Татьянка

*maknata*,
:eek:  не знаю....можно конечно....но....посмотрим... :Aga:  :smile:

----------


## КолянЫЧ

А вот мы с женой голову ломаем, как мужику отметить 39 лет. Отмечают с размахом, потому как 40 лет, как все суеверные челы не отмечают. Да и стихов, шоб переделать не нашли. Девчат, есть какие-нибудь наметки?

----------


## Толмач

Друзья- коллеги помогите! Как правильно проводить обряд снятия фаты? заранее благодарен.

----------


## Татьянка

*Толмач*,
:eek:  Прочитай вверху, Наташа всё подробно написала!!! :Aga:  :wink:

----------


## Толмач

Немного слеповат. Каюсь. И спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Татьянка

> Немного слеповат. Каюсь. И спасибо за помощь.


:wink: Нет проблем!!!! Заходи и приноси новенькое!!! :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## maknata

*КолянЫЧ*,



> А вот мы с женой голову ломаем, как мужику отметить 39 лет.





> Да и стихов, шоб переделать не нашли


Ну так сами напишите... Млин, если б не праздники, то помогла бы.. А время ващет терпит?

----------


## Татьянка

> Всем привет! Видел такой конкурс для свидетеля.Инвентарь: берёзовая чушка, топорик, пара детских носок и взрослых. Берётся коробок спичек, высыпается на чушку. Свидетелю обьясняют, чем мельче он порубит спички, тем больше будет счастья молодым. Но эту процедуру надо делать обязательно сняв носки и с завязанными глазами. Дальше просто. Носки свидетеля кладутся на чушку и он их, бедный рубит и рубит. потом вручение детских носок, и потом , конечно, взрослых. Конкурс хорош, смеха много. Но главное чтоб свидетель, потом с этим топориком или чушкой не кинулся на тамаду.


:eek: :eek: :eek: 

У нас это не поймут!!!! :Aga:   Таких могут навешать!!!:mad: :frown: :biggrin:  :Aga:

----------


## maknata

> У нас это не поймут!!!! Таких могут навешать!!!   
> __________________


Ндя.. в принципе у нас тоже)))

----------


## Татьянка

*ABDULLA*,
 :Ok:   Мне понравилось, возьму на вооружение!!!  :Aga:  
Спасибо!!! :Oj:

----------


## Виталич

:Aga:   :Ok:

----------


## ABDULLA

Виталич.
Объясни 
*Берёшь самые смешные мужские трусы (в горошек или в ромашку)*Что Это означает ? *Смешные* :Ok:

----------


## Виталич

> то Это означает ?


Посмотри на рынке трусы в ромашку и присабачь к ним 2 банта - вот класс! :biggrin:

----------


## Иришка

*ABDULLA*,
 Выложите пожалуйста ваши нарезки- очень пригодятся!!!
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ABDULLA

*ИРИШКА*
В понедельник пополню счет и выложу с комментариями.

----------


## ABDULLA

*ИРИША*
Высылаю нарезку.
Надо чтобы за пультом сидел человек и внимательно слушал *Тамаду* и оперативно включал музыку когда тамада одевает шляпу на какого
нибудь героя водкопития.Я как то для невесты включил нарезку Сердючки и Глюкозы "Жениха хотела вот и залетела" на меня теща так глянула .Я конечно все свел на шутку (заранее предупреждаю молодых про шутки чтобы не обижались) но после этого не включаю.
Это еще не все нарезки вторым заходом еще пришлю.С ув.Абдулла.

----------


## ABDULLA

Второй заход

----------


## ABDULLA

еще

----------


## Ledi

*ABDULLA*,
 :Ok:  СПАСИБО за нарезку!!!!!:wink:

----------


## ABDULLA

:Ok:  *Ledi* ты изменяешься и хорошеешь с каждым днем.
Я рад за тебя :Ok:

----------


## Ledi

> ты изменяешься и хорошеешь с каждым днем.
> Я рад за тебя


*ABDULLA*,
Спасибки!!!:wink: 
 Веснаааааааааааааа...... :biggrin:

----------


## Buj-uj Odessa

*vj-Natali*,
 Приветик, как делишки???

----------


## ABDULLA

Высылаю наброски для свадьбы, Я думаю кому нибудь пригодятся.
*А если бы мы жили в одно городе ?*

----------


## Tip-Top

*ABDULLA*,
 Спасибо ,кое что взял на вооружение.

----------


## Ledi

> *А если бы мы жили в одном городе ?*


*Абдула!* Таможня даёт добро!  :Aga:  :biggrin: 
Колись давай :Aga:  , в каком городе живёшь? :wink: :biggrin:

----------


## ABDULLA

В Донецкой области г.Димитров.

----------


## ABDULLA

Выкладываю прикольный конкурс.
Когда бегают вокруг стульев ,только на каждом стуле рюмка водки.Надо взять рюмку и выпить и сесть на стул.
Последний доходит никакой вот здорово !.Лублика при должном разговорном оформлении виззжит.
*Выкладывайте свои секреты не стесняйтесь* у меня их много с 80 г собираю.

----------


## Виталич

Мда... хорошая игра... наверное...
Только я на украинском ни фига не понял...
Посмеялась, похоже , дамочка... над такими как я.:eek:

----------


## maknata

*Tamara*,
 Спасибо за игру, но тут действительно не все понимают на украинском))

----------


## ABDULLA

*Tamara* 
Спасибо !

----------


## Tamara

*maknata*,
 Спасибище огромное. Весь интернет перелазила. Тостов на русском много, я их перевожу на украинский, правда не всегда получается. Есть такие что красиво звучат на русском, а в переводе теряются. А вот стихи перевести для меня большая проблема. Так что огромное спасибо за поддержку.

----------


## Tamara

> А я с таким "убиранием" провожу вот такую игру: вызываю самого смелого, прошу у гостей часы или мобильники (свои тоже беру) раскладываю всё это на полу на расстоянии шага, можно ещё в конце поставить двух человек с растянутой лентой (расстояние от пола 20-30 см) и обьясняю "смельчаку" что сейчас я ему завяжу глаза, а он должен будет аккуратно переступая пройти эту дистанцию, в случае же если он что то раздавит - то должен будет компенсировать владельцу стоимость этой вещи. Пока я завязываю глаза, несколько раз перекручиваю учасника вокруг своей оси, кто нибудь из помощников все эти вещи убирает. Ну а дальше "смельчак" отправляется в путь, под мои комментарии :"Левее, осторожнее, аааааа, сейчас чьему то мобильнику будет капут! и т.д." Игра разовая, то есть на ту публику где уже хоть кто то это видел  второй раз не пойдёт, но довольно таки весёлая)))


А если вместо убраных мобилок и часов подложить шкарлупу яиц - эффект потрясающий.

----------


## eddymus

> *Татьянка*,
> У немцев традиция такая, в 24.00 снимать фату у невесты и цветочек у жениха. Ни одной свадьбы не знаю в Германии без снятия фаты.
> Фату снимает мать жениха - свекровь. Всё это сопровождается обрядовыми песнями. В современной интерпретации - словами ведущего. После обряда снятия фаты по желанию на голову надевают красивый платок. То есть снимают головной убор невесты, надевают головной убор жены. Это своего рода посвящение в жены. А потом невеста танцует в кругу незамужних подружек. Это благословение на счастливое замужество.  Сам обряд очень красивый и трогательный.


Ищем(группа) упорно тамаду  :)  Вы не она? Или может знаете такую?
личка тут: eddymus@mail.ru

----------


## maknata

*eddymus*,
 Эх, в Немецию что ли переехать?:wink: :biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Эх, в Немецию что ли переехать?


 :Aga:  
Я тоже об этом подумала!!!:biggrin:

----------


## АсичкаД

Спасибо вам,мальчики и девочки!!!! Молодцы!!!! :flower:

----------


## Виталич

> Перевожу!


  :Ok:   :flower:    СПАСИБО !

----------


## Виталич

Тамара, спасибо !!!   :flower:

----------


## bysik

Ребята, всем огромное спасибо!!!!!
Много полезной информации!!!!!!!

----------


## TAPER

Живу в Ленинградской области.Родина моя Кзахстан город Семипалатинск.Раньше работал только баянистом а теперь и тамадой и весь аппарат и вся инфа(минусовки)=ВЫГОДНЕЙ
 1.В каждом регионе свои традиции 
 2.Всем не угодишь но нужно стараться 
 3.Когда волнуешся несёшь всякую чушь(молчание золото)
 4.Не навязывай 
 5.Конкурс нужно видеть сразу,а не пробовать на вечере 
 6.Отработать так что б попросили визитку
 7.КЛИЕНТ ВСЕГДА ПРАВ
Дорогие форумчане это мои трбования к своей работе 
Вопрос:сколько стоят услуги тамады в вашем регионе.За 120км от ПИТЕРА за 5 часов работы тамады 3.5-4т.р в комплексе дешевле А у ВАС?

----------


## maknata

*TAPER*,
 Привет!


> и тамадой и весь аппарат и вся инфа(минусовки)=ВЫГОДНЕЙ


Ну.. тут палка о двух концах... выгодней тебе - типа все деньги в один карман.. но выигрывает ли от этого дело? Опытный(ая) тамада - считай полсвадьбы... Да и музыканту подмога и передышка)))


> В каждом регионе свои традиции


100000% !



> Всем не угодишь но нужно стараться


Вот для того чтобы не надо было стараться всем угодить, а таки угодить ( угодишь молодожёнам и родителям - считай всем угодил, они то своих гостей лучше знают) надо заранее встретиться с клиентом и всё оговорить. Да, бывают "горящие" свадьбы - но перед началом всегда есть пара минут чтобы на ходу оговорить что к чему, а дальше - тут уж должна быть "тамадовская" интуиция, что больше публика хавает... Это с опытом приходит, да и всегда в запасе должно быть несколько вариантов сценариев.



> Когда волнуешся несёшь всякую чушь(молчание золото)


:redface:  Тут я ваще в недогоне! Как это чушь? Мне чё, деньги платят за то что я постою перед публикой, пролепечу чёт неясное, ни в какие ворота не влазящее??!!! И ваще - если ты тамада - да ни единым мускулом, ни единым взглядом, ни единым вздохом низзя показать публике что ты волнуешься, иначе вся твоя работа насмарку, и хто тебя ваще на фик слушать то будет? Ты организатор, а не шут гороховый,которого и на фик послать можно!



> Не навязывай


Ну.. смаря как подать информацию, можно и навязать, только так, чтоб никто не понял что ты навязываешь.. тут уж надо хоть немного психологию знать)):wink: 



> Конкурс нужно видеть сразу,а не пробовать на вечере


Это тоже с опытом приходит.. Естессно, увидеть, представить как это будет выглядеть, реально ли это, выполнимо ли - это уже гарантия успеха конкурса!



> Отработать так что б попросили визитку


Само собой!100% :Ok:  



> КЛИЕНТ ВСЕГДА ПРАВ


Ващет не всегда ... Но мы народ терпимый, могём и потерпеть.. хотя я за 20 лет один раз таки собрала манатки посреди свадьбы и ушла... Всё таки человеческое достоинство терять ради денег не стоит. Я ведущая, тамада, а не проститутка, которая за деньги стерпит всё!
 Вот такие у меня требования к своей работе. Ну и ещё немного - терпеть не могу "тамадуль" читающих тосты с листа, терпеть не могу занудных тамадов, терпеть не могу орущих на публику тамад, типа " я тут перед вами распинаюсь, а вы меня не слушаете!", ну таких котрые считают что они сами по себе, и должны отработать свои деньги постоянным и бесконечным трёпом даже во время музыкальной паузы, а музыканты пущай как хотят так и отрабатывают. Всё должно быть в меру, и конкурсы надо проводить тогда, когда публика немного устала от танцев, а к столу ещё рано))
Ну.. а стоимость работы - всё зависит от обстоятельств)) Да и украинскую глубинку сравнивать с российскими городами - смешно))) Поэтому сумму называть не буду, скажу только что обычно я за свадьбу беру половину своей месячной зарплаты директора ДК))) Если заказ в город (Донецк или Днепропетровск )- сумма будет естессно побольше.
Ну вот и познакомились.. Кстати - меня Натальей зовут:rolleyes:

----------


## TAPER

Работаю не один,вдвоё с солистом,но он только поёт.Сам он железнодорожник А моёт кайф остальное всё делаю я

----------


## maknata

> А моет кайф


Ну, кайф то обязательно мыть надо - и до и после и даж во время воздержания, а то на нём всякие микробы завестись могут!:biggrin:

----------


## Tamara

Наташ, полностью тебя поддерживаю. Если будешь молоть всякую чушь никто тебя слушать не станет. И навязать иногда даже полезно. Вот у меня на последней свадьбе были гости из Одессы. Так, если бы я их не вытащила на тост, они так и просидели бы, и никто не знал бы кто они такие. А так после свадьбы еще и спасибо сказали что красиво представила, дала слово. А бабушки и дедушки? Их дети и внуки всегда перед свадьбой просят "Ой только не трогайте их пожалуйста, что они могут сказать". А я всегда до приезда молодых сама знакомлюсь с бабушками, переговорю с ними и если вижу что могут сказать обязательно даю слово. Потом приходят благодарят, что оказали честь. И игры - трудно представить пойдет или нет. У меня несколько игр, которые я попробовав раз решила отказаться, а потом на другой свадьбе все-таки попробовала еще раз и пошло. Все зависит еще и от настроя людей. И от подачи тамады конечно. Самая простенькая игра на свадьбе может пойти просто на ура. Самый простенький тост поднять бурю восторгов.

----------


## maknata

> И игры - трудно представить пойдет или нет.


Я немного не о том)) Просто есть такие игры (вернее встречаются в инете, в литературе) играть в которые могут разве что цирковые акробаты))) Да и ко всему прочему - я противник игр на свадьбах и юбилеях в условиях которых нужно выпить как можно больше алкоголя. Вам потом эти пияные рожи нужны? Мне, лично, нет))) Такие игры хороши в тесной компании, которая и собралась для того чтобы крепко вмазать.:wink: 
Ну а на счёт того - пойдёт-не пойдёт игра - так я обычно беру многофункциональные реквизиты (и желательно не габаритные, так как очень часто работаю на выезде), т.е. - спички, пуговки, монетки, резинки, шарики, нитки , орехи, газетки и т.п. Пока провожу первый стол уже могу определить что в этой компании пойдёт, что нет. Выделить "лидера" за столом не так уж сложно, вот от него и отталкиваемся. Для начала можно проводить и простенькие игры, только бы заинтересовать, поддержать, подхвалить - ну а дальше всё как по маслу! Делай с ними шо хошь!)))

----------


## Виталич

:biggrin:

----------


## Tamara

Я наверно неправильно выразилась. Я тоже за игры без алкоголя. А насчет пойдет или нет. Просто я все время ищу новые игры, где необходимы минимальные атрибуты, так как тоже часто работаю на выездах и таскать с собой объемные вещи тяжко, и сразу понять пойдет эта игра или нет трудно. Надо попробовать. Но пробовать я тоже решаюсь только если вижу что компания подходящая. Если сомневаюсь то гоню игры старые, проверенные. А атрибуты я тоже подбираю многофункциональные, легкие и пригодные сразу для нескольких вариантов игр.

----------


## maknata

*Tamara*,
 :Ok:   :Aga:

----------


## Виталич

Ну для, свадьба была.... На выкупе девчёнкам колготки с платьями порвали , на роспись опоздали, у той которая расписывает магнитофон заело, невеста на отрез первый танец танцевать отказалась, на памятниках под ливень попали, в зале жрут и пьют - на тамаду (меня) положили... все по лесу разошлись... в зале родители и бабки с дедом.
Но после того как "травка" подействовала - все конкурсы на "ура" прошли и вся свадьба (90 чек молодёжи в 20...25 лет) осталась довольна!  Хорошо, что до "молока" дело не дошло... 
а то и второй день там же прошёл бы! :biggrin:
МОРАЛЬ: Всему своё время и каждому своё! Береги нервы и голос... к вечеру понадобятся. Не бегай курицей, а жди как рыбак. А как только "созрели", тащи в зал и ВПЕРЁД!

----------


## Татьянка

> Но после того как "травка" подействовала - все конкурсы на "ура" прошли


:biggrin: Было такое!!!

----------


## maknata

*Виталич*,
 Бывает, бывает...


> Не бегай курицей, а жди как рыбак. А как только "созрели", тащи в зал и ВПЕРЁД!


 - золотые слова! :Ok:

----------


## Виталич

:biggrin: А сегодня на открытии сезона дайверов в России пели... Забавно! И пели и отдыхали и всякой вкусняшки налопались... Ща кусочек в "ОБО ВСЁМ" - У дайверов! скину...

----------


## kfgecmrf

Всем спасибо огромное!!!Много нового узнала!!!

----------


## КолянЫЧ

Меня, например, часто просят - не налегайте на тосты с выпивкой, Хотим, что все культурно. Вот супруга и старается вести больше развлекая. Но однажды один чел подошел и говорит, что скучно - все трезвые, чаще опрокидывай. Дык кто тебе мешает опрокинуться сколько влезет?
Не поймешь их иногда...

----------


## ABDULLA

*КолянЫЧ* 
Вот вот я первые три тоста всех заставляю выпить.Внаглую.
Потом с ними работать легче.Ну а если перебор то плохо.Надо по людям орентироваться.

----------


## Татьянка

> Вот вот я первые три тоста всех заставляю выпить.Внаглую.
> Потом с ними работать легче.Ну а если перебор то плохо.Надо по людям орентироваться.


 :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:

----------


## Влюблён

Ребята, всем одуренное спасибо!!!!!!!!!! Очень многого и полезного узнал.

----------


## Татьянка

> Ребята, всем одуренное спасибо!!!!!!!!!! Очень многого и полезного узнал.


:biggrin:  А проставится!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Linda

фууух....интересно,есть ещё балбесы, кто читает до конца эту ерунду или только я одна такая???

----------


## мусяня

*Linda*,
 Линда,я хоть и не тамада,но с удовольствием захожу в эту тему,потому что много нового(для себя)и интересного нашла в ней.И я не считаю это ерундой,аж никак!

Ребята,спасибо вам всем и за конкурсы,и за обряды,потому как у каждого это всё проходит и проводится по-разному. :Ok:

----------


## Виталич

> есть ещё балбесы, кто читает до конца


И их очень много!!! Я в первых рядах! :biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## Ledi

> ещё балбесы или только я одна такая


*Linda*,
 Ты одна наверно  :Aga:  :biggrin: 
В эту темку * "Ты тамада? Тебе сюда! "* заходят те, кому интересно узнать что то новое и нужное :wink: 
Ну раз ты всё знаешь :cool: , значит ты ....... /не в обиду :wink: /

----------


## Mazaykina

> фууух....интересно,есть ещё балбесы, кто читает до конца эту ерунду или только я одна такая???


Дааааа, слово не воробей, По нему тебя встречают и провожают. По одной фразе может сложиться определенное мнение, которое потом трудно изменить...
---------
Ты тамада? Тебе сюда! ( 1 2 3 ... Последняя страница) 
	166 *4,555*
Это количество просмотров темы (так, для общего развития...)

----------


## Ledi

> По одной фразе может сложиться определенное мнение, которое потом трудно изменить...


*Mazaykina*,

 :Aga:   :Ok:

----------


## Виталич

Дамы, успокойтесь! Это вам  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Lilu

у меня возникла проблема, :Oj:  ... встречалась с клиентами перед свадьбой,
и они видели у какого-то тамады игру за столом между папами и венчальным отцом. игра сводилась к следующему: кто будет внимательнее и быстрее поднимет стопку на цифру 3,(тот выиграет, что неизвестно,) причём она звучит в стихотворении и завуалирована, типа -вытри, смотри, и т.д. и сама цифра. кому что-либо попадалось на эту тему, само стихотворение и его проведение пожалуйста оветьте:frown:
и вообще какие игры вы проводите с родителями?

----------


## АсичкаД

Ой, и меня эта игра заинтриговала....про цифру три.... а то для родителей и нет у меня ничего, а это бы действительно пошло классно!!!!Может кто нам с *Lilu* поможет, а ?:frown:

----------


## Татьянка

*Lilu*,
*ashek*,
 :Aga:   Девочки, завтра позвоню подруге, он проводит.  А для родителей, как правило, провожу танцевальный марафон( 3 танца- танго, вальс и рок-эн ролл, для победителей ламбада) или " малыши". Можно ещё "Мотальщиков"- кто быстрее наматает ленту на свою палку, идут на встречу друг к другу.

----------


## eddymus

Эх, в Немецию что ли переехать?
Я тоже об этом подумала!!!  
*ЖДЕМ...с!)*

----------


## Татьянка

*mumusika*,
 :flower:   Опередила!!!!:wink:

----------


## mumusika

*Татьянка*,
 Я стараласииии:tongue:  :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> Я стараласииии


 :Aga:  :biggrin: ....а всё равно приятно.... :flower:

----------


## Tamara

Добрый день девочки и мальчики! Давно не была. Все работа, работа. У меня тут проблемка возникла. Только что озадачили. Тема: Безалкогольная свадьба.. Кто-нибудь сталкивался с такой? Понятно нужно больше игр за столами. А как тосты произносить...т.е. к чему призывать после тоста? Мне бы хотябы пару идей.

----------


## mumusika

*Tamara*,
  В гордачёвские времена были популярны безалкогольные свадьбы, их даже по телевизору показывали.Так вот там тостующие кричали "сладко"...Думаю,вот от этого и можно было оттолкнуться: "чем громче мы кричем,чем сладше целуются молодые,тем счасливее будет их совместная жизнь."..:wink:

----------


## Tamara

Спасибки. Классная идейка. Обязательно возьму на вооружение.

----------


## Виталич

Безалкогольная - это когда водка в заварных чайничках! :biggrin:  :Ok: 
А что бы молодёжь веселилась - почаще "курить" выводите!

----------


## maknata

*Виталич*,
 Это точно.. была у нас в ДК образцово-показательная безалкогольная свадьба:smile:  К концу свадьбы все были ещё пьяней, чем если бы за столом пили. Они то пить бегали в рабочие кабинеты, а вся закуска на столах оставалась))

----------


## Виталич

Я на первой, в нашем районе, комсомольской свадьбе "гулял" !
Такого активного "чаепития", я никогда раньше не видел! :biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Виталич,
> Это точно.. была у нас в ДК образцово-показательная безалкогольная свадьба К концу свадьбы все были ещё пьяней, чем если бы за столом пили. Они то пить бегали в рабочие кабинеты, а вся закуска на столах оставалась))


 :Aga:   У меня такой выпускной был в прошлом году, пипец, к утру выпускники от туалетов, где напивались просто вползали в зал. Наша городская верхушка хотела "трезвых выпускных"!!!! В другой школе сделали хитрее, вместо сока, поставили вино в коробках на стол, если бы проверили, то увидели бы СОК!!! Вот так!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Виталич

А разведённый спирт в лимонадных бутылках, как тебе? :biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> А разведённый спирт в лимонадных бутылках, как тебе?


:biggrin: Было такое!!! Бодяжили, если не ошибаюсь в 1994 году!!! На фестивале в Нижнем, выпить хотелось, а нельзя!!! :Aga:   Вот мы в ресторан на закрытие и проносили, а ещё в самовар наливали!!! С заварочкой!!!:rolleyes: :tongue: :biggrin:

----------


## Tamara

*mumusika*,
*Татьянка*,
*maknata*,
*Виталич*,
 Всем большое спасибо за участие и за идеи. А насчет разведенного спирта в лимонадных бутылках не знаю. Боюсь, что так и будет. Отец хочет безалкогольную свадьбу, но 60 трезвенников, да еще и офицеров, ой, боюсь, врятли найдет. Еще встречусь с молодыми, послушаю их. Но хоть какой-то приблизительный вариант к тому времени надо уже иметь. Так что буду копить материал. Вместо "горько" кричать "сладко" - это я, пожалуй, смогу обыграть. А вот как поднять первый тост за молодых, за любовь, за родителей , как сказал отец молодых, не вызывая у людей ассоциаций с выпивкой... желания выпить... ничего в голову не приходит. Чем дальше в лес, тем больше дров. Будем думать.

----------


## Татьянка

*Tamara*,
Предлагаю, тостовать так. Давайте поднимим наши бокалы, наполненные живительной влагой,приносящей здоровье и бодрость духа, под названием сок. И пусть -это не вино, но кто сказал, что и без вина мы не будем пьяны!!! Желаю опьянеть от красоты нашей невесты и т.д. и т.п.  и в том же духе!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Элен

> И пусть -это не вино, но кто сказал, что и без вина мы не будем пьяны!!! Желаю опьянеть от красоты нашей невесты и т.д. и т.п. и в том же духе!!!


 :Ok:  Молодчинка,Танюшка.

----------


## Виталич

> Желаю опьянеть от красоты


Круто!  :Ok:

----------


## Tone4ka

Всем привет. Я почитала и много нужного и интересного нашла.
У меня вот толька такая проблема, как уже кто то написал, известно что русские немцы (как в россии незнаю) снимают в 24.00 часа фату невесты. Обряд понятен, но вот только что говорить в этот момент. Я понемаю если спеть по теме песенку но этого мало мне. Я хочу что то интересного сказать в стихах, лудше всего. Какие-то пожелание, какой-то дополнительный обрят. Как например на одной свадьбе я видела, типо жених и невеста доложны взятся за белый платок и идти вмести держась за него к их столу, и это должен быть символ того, что они доложны и останутся теперь вместе навсегда. Но этого символа или обряда мне мало.

Я хочу чего то, где расплачутся гости.
И что в этот момент доложны делать гости?? Ходить вокруг? Эта идея мне не нравится.
Может кто нибудь может мне помочь. Я даже уже не знаю куда мне дется.

Please:frown:

----------


## Tone4ka

*Виталич*,
 А у вас так совсем случайно нету под рукой + и - этой песни (Уитни Хьюстон из к/ф Телохранитель).
Я вот только с этой песней не знаю, а так я этот обряд знаю.

Просто эта ситуация, когда они сидят вместе и ты просто поёшь мне не нравится. Надо что бы они задумались о том что и для чего сейчас с ними происходит. А для этого надо что красивое и умное говорить.
И вом именно это я ищю.:rolleyes:

----------


## Tone4ka

*Элен*,
 В принципе я это всё всегда так и ведела. Но просто я искола чего то оригенального.
И всё таки я порыскаю какие нибудь пожелания в стихах при этом обряде.
Как что найду, сброшу сюда.
Но вам всё равно большое спасибо за подсказки.
А можно узнать откуда вы точнее из германии??:smile:

----------


## Tone4ka

А вот ещё какой вопрос. Вы не когда не делаете сценки?? Или я что то уже где то прогледела опять??
Ну вообщем я знаю такую: Приходят наредившеяся мужчина и женщина (например в простыни) как китайцы.
Типо мужчина говорит на китайском а женщина переводит. И говорит он какой - то интересный текст (конечно никто не понемает) но так как в этом тексте есть такие интересные маты русские, то это звучит очень интересно. А женщина перевот это на нормальные слова (какие никак не связаны с матами), ну это типо поздравления.
Надеюсь понели что я хотела сказать.:frown:

----------


## Татьянка

> А вот ещё какой вопрос. Вы не когда не делаете сценки?? Или я что то уже где то прогледела опять??


 :Aga:  Проглядела!!! Выше есть тексты этих сценок, типа японцы и итальянцы!!!



> Молодчинка,Танюшка.





> Круто!


:wink:  :flower:   :Oj:   Спасибки!!!!

----------


## Tone4ka

Всё, я сдаюсь. Я признаю себя вороной и т.п.:eek: 
Но я себе это наверно прощю, так как я здесь ещё не долго и поэтому ещё не успела везде побывать.:smile:

----------


## Татьянка

> Всё, я сдаюсь. Я признаю себя вороной и т.п. 
> Но я себе это наверно прощю, так как я здесь ещё не долго и поэтому ещё не успела везде побывать.


:biggrin: Освоишься!!! Всё впереди!!! Что нужно обращайся поможем!!! Здесь нет конкурентов, только коллеги!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Tone4ka

Спасибо :smile:  :Ok:  
У меня вот только с русской грамматикой барахлит. До 6 класса только в казахстане отучилась. И начела себе вбивать в голову этот не красивый и бесчувственный немецкий язык.:frown:

----------


## Татьянка

> У меня вот только с русской грамматикой барахлит. До 6 класса только в казахстане отучилась. И начела себе вбивать в голову этот не красивый и бесчувственный немецкий язык.


:biggrin:  А мне нравится-этот гавкающий язык!!!! Это я про  немецкий!!! А вообще, мы здесь все друг друга на любом языке понимаем!!! :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## Элен

*Tone4ka*,
 я  живу  от  Дортмунда  40 км,земля -Нордрайн-Вестфален.
Рада  с  тобой  познакомиться,если  что - обращайся.:wink:

----------


## Элен

У  меня  снова  Юбилей  семидесятилетний - что  делать  со  старичками?:eek:

----------


## Элен

Тонечка,а  разве  вот  это  красивое  стихотворение  не  подойдёт  к  этому  обряду? Если  его  читать  выразительно  на  фоне  красивой  музыки,очень  даже  красиво  получится :Aga:  



> А я фату снимаю вот с такими стихами:
> В круг друзей ты под фатою вышла,
> Ослепило платье белизной,
> Словно цвет свой ласковая вишня
> На тебя осыпала весной.
> От тебя светлеют стены дома,
> Как наряд твой свадебный хорош!
> Как ты в танце, будто невесома
> Белокрылой лебедью плывёшь.
> ...

----------


## Виталич

> в казахстане отучилась.


А я в Джамбуле родился. Тут много земляков!!!

----------


## Tone4ka

> *Tone4ka*,
>  я  живу  от  Дортмунда  40 км,земля -Нордрайн-Вестфален.
> Рада  с  тобой  познакомиться,если  что - обращайся.:wink:


Спасибо, я тоже рада.
Я сама живу 30 км от базеля, уголке швецарии и франции.:smile: А приехала с Павлодарской области. (Уверена здесь много таких)

----------


## Tamara

> *Tamara*,
> ...Желаю опьянеть от красоты нашей невесты и т.д. и т.п.  и в том же духе!!!:biggrin:


Класно. Татьяна спасибо, ты просто кладезь.

----------


## Tamara

> .
> Сделайте костюмы бебисек (шапочка детская юбочка в сеточку как у балерин и наденьте на них памперсы для взрослых, и повешайте соски) это вообще отпад. Мы включаем песню танец маленьких утят, и потом все подтанцивают.


Все хочу попробовать танец лебедей, а с утятами думаю будет интереснее. Надо подумать.

----------


## Tamara

> СВАДЕБНЫЙ АУКЦИОН...


Класно. Надо предложить молодым на безалкогольную свадьбу. Спасибо. :flower:

----------


## Tone4ka

*Tamara*,
 Ой, ещё как поможет. Читала и муражки по коже бегали. Супер :Vah:

----------


## АсичкаД

Всем привет!!!! И огромное спасибоооооооо!!!!!! М О Л О Д Ц Ы ! ! ! ! ! ! !

----------


## АсичкаД

И вообще эта тема просто супер!!!!! Трудно ведь одному всё это придумывать!!!!! Всё заезженое уже, а тут столько новой информации....
Как говорят, одна голова хорошо, а две лучше.(а если их так много ,:biggrin:  то это просто супер!!!!!) :Ok:  :wink:

----------


## Tamara

> *Tamara*,
>  Ой, ещё как поможет. Читала и муражки по коже бегали. Супер


Всегда рада помочь. Может есть какие-нибудь идеи насчет настоящей безалкогольной свадьбы? На август озадачили. 
Ребята, спасибо им, подкинули мне пару идей, хочу набрать побольше, чтобы было из чего выбирать. 
Перечитала по новому тему. Таки действительно есть что выбрать.

----------


## Tamara

Нашла интересный сайт "Чем развлечь гостей?" 
http://party-games.zaural.ru/

----------


## Мартын

Спасибо за материалы!

----------


## TAPER

СПАСИБО всем

----------


## annet2057

Толяныч, ты ещё и тамада??? :Ok:  
Молодца!!!!

----------


## tolyanich

> Толяныч, ты ещё и тамада??? 
> Молодца!!!!


 :Vah:    А  откуда узнали?:biggrin:
Но я всё же  больше музыкант чем тамада, поэтому  сакажу так: Господа ведущие! Давайте музыкантам больше  работать и всё у вас ( и у празднующих) будет хорошо. 
И ещё...Натоящий тамада  на банкете не заметен, он только направляет в нужное русло...
И он не боится  тишины.Тишина тоже нужна иногда, не нужно  заполнять её собой как Матросов амбразуру.А то , что происходит сейчас иногда  даже коментировать не хочется.Какая-то  нездоровая тенденция делать из свадьбы(например) театр одного актёра(тамады) На свадьбе главные  персонажи всё-таки молодожёны, родители и гости.
Естественно не относится к  кому-то лично, но если вам нужен совет со стороны вот такой совет: Не забывайте, что массовик затейник и тамада - это разные вещи

----------


## annet2057

Толяныч! Привет!

----------


## annet2057

По фотке поняли! :biggrin:

----------


## annet2057

Вылитый тамадищев!! Не путай с Лукой!! :Vah:

----------


## annet2057

Да твой Аватар!

----------


## tolyanich

> По фотке поняли! :biggrin:


По какой фотке?:smile:

----------


## annet2057

Рядом с твоими сообщениями :Aga:

----------


## tolyanich

> Рядом с твоими сообщениями


А разве я в этой теме уже  светился?:redface: 

Всё.плохой с меня тамада:frown: Памяти нет уже, склероз старческий

----------


## Мойсей

> А разве я в этой теме уже  светился?:redface: 
> 
> Всё.плохой с меня тамада:frown: Памяти нет уже, склероз старческий


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Элен

Да  нет,мне   кажется,настоящий  тамада  всегда  чувствует,когда  люди  готовы  поиграть  или  послушать  его, а  когда  просто  отдохнуть  или  потанцевать.Всё,естественно,должно  быть  в  меру. С  другой  стороны,тамаду  ведь  и  приглашают  для  того,чтобы  зажигать  толпу  шутками-прибаутками,а  если  бы  хозяевам  хотелось  провести  праздник  тихо,то  не  стоило  б  затевать  веселье. А  тамада  должен  контролировать  и  вести  банкет.Зачастую  хозяева  даже  не  могут  двух  слов  связать,чтобы  поблагодарить  гостей  или  поздравить  именинника,так  уж  они  так  рады,когда  им  поможешь  и  подскажешь.

----------


## tolyanich

> Да  нет,мне   кажется,настоящий  тамада  всегда  чувствует,когда  люди  готовы  поиграть  или  послушать  его, а  когда  просто  отдохнуть  или  потанцевать.Всё,естественно,должно  быть  в  меру. С  другой  стороны,тамаду  ведь  и  приглашают  для  того,чтобы  зажигать  толпу  шутками-прибаутками,а  если  бы  хозяевам  хотелось  провести  праздник  тихо,то  не  стоило  б  затевать  веселье. А  тамада  должен  контролировать  и  вести  банкет.Зачастую  хозяева  даже  не  могут  двух  слов  связать,чтобы  поблагодарить  гостей  или  поздравить  именинника,так  уж  они  так  рады,когда  им  поможешь  и  подскажешь.


Не добавть не убавить:smile:  Полностью согласен :Aga:

----------


## Татьянка

> Не добавть не убавить Полностью согласен


 :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:  
Ленусик!!! :Ok:   :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Tamara

> А  откуда узнали?:biggrin:
> Не забывайте, что массовик затейник и тамада - это разные вещи


Заказчики приглашая тамаду как раз зачастую и предполагают в нем этого самого массовика-затейника. Их больше интересуют игры, чтобы было непременно весело. Такое понятие как ведущий свадьбы пока еще не прижилось, к сожалению. Хотя я согласна, необходимо знать меру, когда поговорить, а когда и помолчать не грех.

Элен спасибо за класную игру.

----------


## tolyanich

Вот  я как раз про меру и говорю.А вы уверены кстати , что их больше интересуют игры? Мне кажется на каждой свадьбе по-разному. Иногда складывается  впечатление, что ты не на свадьбе, а где-нибудь в пионерском лагере...(Это когда игр немеренно)
А ещё  бывает так, что гости  в конце вечера говорят, что очень мало потанцевали, типа почему ребята вы так мало пели.Был даже такой случай, когда сама невеста несколько раз подходила к тамаде и от себя лично и от гостей просила, чтоб дал потанцевать.И что вы думаете? Он не прислушался.Прогнал свою программу, а потом объявляет, что теперь  дискотека.Это когда нам уже собираться пора.Пришлось задержаться, люди же не виноваты  что тамада несостоявшийся актёр и использует гостей свадьбы  для удовлетворения  своих амбиций. Да со всякими приходилось работать...Поэтому в своё время сам  занялся   этим, глядя на то как  некоторые загубливают свадьбу. Но сейчас, слава Богу работаем постоянно с  двумя -тремя хорошими "тамадами", поэтому я от этого  дела отошёл. Нелёгкий это труд конечно.

----------


## Татьянка

> Вот я как раз про меру и говорю. Иногда складывается впечатление, что ты не на свадьбе, а где-нибудь в пионерском лагере...(Это когда игр немеренно)


 :Aga:   Была на таких свадьбах, в качестве гостя, тамада задолбал, так и хотелось дать по мордам и микрофон отобрать, чтобы люди хоть спокойно потанцевали и выпили!!!! Поэтому сама в работе внимательно наблюдаю, и пытаюсь почувствовать, что им хочется!!! :Aga:  :wink:

----------


## tolyanich

:biggrin: Дать по мордам:biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

Кстати, в кульке(колледж культуры и искусств), где я учился когда-то у нас был предмет "Практикум по массовым играм" Я  даже по свадьбам курсовую писал. Так вот ..очень полезный предмет оказался, или просто препод хороший. Она нам все  эти тонкости рассказывала: с каких игр лучше начинать и.тд. Но как говорится тамадой нужно родиться.Этому не обучишь. Я вот не считаю  себя тамадой, поэтому  чаще  всего отказываюсь  последнее время  вести.Хотя лет 10 совмещал  ведение  и музыку

----------


## Татьянка

> Но как говорится тамадой нужно родиться.Этому не обучишь.


 :Aga:  :biggrin:  Ты как мама моя говоришь, к неё боязнь публичных выступлений, и вот она все время удивляется, как это при моей комплекции( 1.50 -рост и вес около 50 кг.) я с 100 и более людьми справляюсь... А мне смешно, просто говорю, чувствую, что они хотят и как вежливо их заткнуть, если что...:biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

> :biggrin:  Ты как мама моя говоришь, к неё боязнь публичных выступлений, и вот она все время удивляется, как это при моей комплекции( 1.50 -рост и вес около 50 кг.) я с 100 и более людьми справляюсь... А мне смешно, просто говорю, чувствую, что они хотят и как вежливо их заткнуть, если что...:biggrin:


 Наполеончик :Ok:  
Наполеонша я бы сказал:biggrin:

----------


## Tone4ka

> :biggrin: Дать по мордам:biggrin:


А особенно охота дать по мордам если тот или та самая тамада нажирается и кроме позорных игр (на каторые детям лудше глаза закрывать) и игр где только напиваюстя гости нечего не знают.
Я считаю это ужасно.  :Wild:

----------


## Татьянка

> А особенно охота дать по мордам если тот или та самая тамада нажирается и кроме позорных игр (на каторые детям лудше глаза закрывать)


:eek:  так конечно бывает..но мне слава богу повезло, все мои друзья работающие в этом деле не потреблямс. Работа- есть работа, и даже, если предлагают, то нет!!!!

----------


## tolyanich

Аферист-тамада предстал перед судом. Пока присяжные совещались, несколько свидетелей выиграли свистульки, а конвоир поймал букет невесты.:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Аферист-тамада предстал перед судом. Пока присяжные совещались, несколько свидетелей выиграли свистульки, а конвоир поймал букет невесты


:biggrin:  :Ok:  :biggrin:

----------


## Tone4ka

Прикольная шутка с КВНа:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzpwsLymEOc
А здесь я думаю если хорошо потрудится то можно и на тему свадьба переделать.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AaPP0VeLkE

----------


## Татьянка

> Наполеонша я бы сказал


:biggrin: А то!!!!:cool:  :Ha:   Хитринькая просто...:biggrin:

----------


## Tone4ka

Вот что нашла в интернете:
  Этим номером хорошо открывать свадебный пир.

  5 человек выходят и встают спинами к зрителям. Крайний справа, толкнув своего соседа, спрашивает у него: «Уже пора?» Тот отвечает: «Не знаю». И задает соседу тот же вопрос, на который получает тот же ответ. Так доходят до крайнего человека. Тот, посмотрев на часы, говорит: «Нет, еще не пора». Ответ передается по цепочке до крайнего правого человека.

  Через несколько секунд он опять задает тот же вопрос, и все повторяется сначала. И лишь на третий раз человек, стоящий с другого края, отвечает «Да, уже пора». Когда этот ответ по цепочке доходит по крайнего правого, то все одновременно поворачиваются к зрителям и произносят вместе какую-нибудь фразу, например, «приятного аппетита».

  Каждый человек должен играть отлично от других. Например, один может заикаться, другой плохо слышать и переспрашивать, третий все время спит, четвёртый постоянно забывает спросить. Импровизируйте.

----------


## Linda

> *Linda*,
>  Ты одна наверно  :biggrin: 
> В эту темку * "Ты тамада? Тебе сюда! "* заходят те, кому интересно узнать что то новое и нужное :wink: 
> Ну раз ты всё знаешь :cool: , значит ты ....... /не в обиду :wink: /


Да девушка, с чувством юмора у Вас ,простите, туговато, теряюсь в догадках как Вам удается работать тамадой..??? Всего хорошего:biggrin:

----------


## Linda

> Дааааа, слово не воробей, По нему тебя встречают и провожают. По одной фразе может сложиться определенное мнение, которое потом трудно изменить...
> ---------
> Ты тамада? Тебе сюда! ( 1 2 3 ... Последняя страница) 
> 	166 *4,555*
> Это количество просмотров темы (так, для общего развития...)


Ну, с Вами все ясно.....:eek:

----------


## Juli

в очередной раз нашла для себя кучу полезного.
спасибище вам всем! я вас лю!!!!!!!

----------


## Tone4ka

*Juli*,
 Присоединяюсь к твоему мнению.
И люди, давайте жить дружно. 	:kiss:

----------


## Tamara

> Кстати, в кульке(колледж культуры и искусств), где я учился когда-то у нас был предмет "Практикум по массовым играм" Я  даже по свадьбам курсовую писал. Так вот ..очень полезный предмет оказался, или просто препод хороший. Она нам все  эти тонкости рассказывала: с каких игр лучше начинать и.тд...


Толяныч, а не поделишься знаниями: с каких игр начинать и т.д. Я тамада-самоучка, там что-то найду, тут перехвачу. Больше помогает, наверное, природный талант :Oj:   общения. Но интересно было бы почитать (поучиться) немного и теории. Или подскажи что можно почитать на эту тему. Плиз... :flower:

----------


## tolyanich

> Толяныч, а не поделишься знаниями: с каких игр начинать и т.д. Я тамада-самоучка, там что-то найду, тут перехвачу. Больше помогает, наверное, природный талант  общения. Но интересно было бы почитать (поучиться) немного и теории. Или подскажи что можно почитать на эту тему. Плиз...


Любая практика дороже теории. Так что с вашим опытом поздно уже к теории возвращяться, вы любого теоретика за пояс затунёте:biggrin: 

А насчёт игр... Нужно начинать с массовых. Во-первых вначале люди стесняются, поэтому в коллективных конкурсах учавствуют охотнее (и Вам вам легче народ поднять на коллективный) Во-вторых вы уже как бы сканируете  или тестируете, не знаю как  сказать.Вобщем  вы уже присматриваете кто более активен и раскрепощён, кого можно в дальнеёшем  более активно привлекать, на кого делать ставку. Ну вобщем  там много тонкостей всяких, а где почитать, я не знаю.

----------


## maknata

> а где почитать, я не знаю.


А нету такой литературы! Можно насобирать по крупицам по всяким книжицам ,щас издаются то "Золотая книга тамады"(Москва "АСТ-ПРЕСС СКД" 2005г, автор В.А.Ющенко), то "Тамада"(Москва АСТ*Астрель" 2007г, атор Л.А.Панкова) то прочие брошюрки, но там в основном тосты и игры, редко где попадётся страничка- две с методическими рекомендациями, да и то там такую муть пишут...

----------


## tolyanich

Например пишут, что  ведущий обязан сначала объяснить суть конкурса, а потом  вызывать желающих. Дык  кто тогда потом пойдёт?:biggrin:

----------


## Элен

> Например пишут, что ведущий обязан сначала объяснить суть конкурса, а потом вызывать желающих. Дык кто тогда потом пойдёт


Ага...расскажи,покажи:biggrin:

----------


## eddymus

[QUOTE=Элен;246116]Ага...расскажи,покажи:biggrin:

 Элен,Вы тамада?:rolleyes:  ищем упорно....

----------


## Элен

> Элен,Вы тамада? ищем упорно....


Всё  ещё  не  нашли?:redface: 
Да  я  даже  и  не  знаю,как   себя  называть...Поначалу  праздничные  вечера  для  наших  русских  в  городе  устраивали,потом  пригласили  друзья    провести  юбилей  и  попеть,а  теперь  уже  мотаемся  по  округе.Но  назвать  себя  тамадой  в  полном  смысле - рановато,опыту  маловато  пока. Помочь  вам  в  любом  случае  я  не  в  силах - живу  в  Нордрайн-Вестфален - далеко,ну  и   команда  уже  есть,брат-музыкант, муж-помощник.Спелись,сыгрались:biggrin: 
А  у  вас  всё  будет,только  ищите,может  объявление  в  русскую  газету  дадите?Или  сейчас  никому   доверять  нельзя? 
Успехов  вам   во  всём!!!

----------


## Виталич

> тамадой действительно нужно родиться


:biggrin:  :Ok:   У меня отец был любитель на баяне играть и с мамой песни петь. Ну а мама всегда была ведущей на вечерах отдыха (тогда так корпоративы назывались) Ну и что я, по вашему, слесарь - сборщик?
Когда Бог детям языки раздавал, мама по ошибке 2 раза в очередь встала - и вот результат. Я - тамада! :biggrin: И мне это нравится!:biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

[QUOTE=eddymus;246149]


> и:biggrin:
> 
>  Элен,Вы тамада?:rolleyes:  ищем порно....


В Германии разве с  этим проблемы?:biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

> :biggrin:   У меня отец был любитель на баяне играть и с мамой песни петь. Ну а мама всегда была ведущей на вечерах отдыха (тогда так корпоративы назывались) Ну и что я, по вашему, слесарь - сборщик?
> Когда Бог детям языки раздавал, мама по ошибке 2 раза в очередь встала - и вот результат. Я - тамада! :biggrin: И мне это нравится!:biggrin:


 :Ok:  
А я первый раз на свадьбе на баяне играл в 1978 году. :Vah:  
У моего дядьки свадьба  была, а  баянист напился. Ну мне вручили его баян(я тогода в первом классе  музыкалки учился, но цыганочку уже умел играть и пару полек, частушки :Aga:  Ещё помню украинскую народную "Сусидку":biggrin: )  А потом когда молодожёнов  заставили в опилках мелочь собирать, они всё, что насобирали мне отдали:tongue: Это было счастье  ребята:biggrin:

----------


## Tone4ka

Вот вижу что люди здесь такие молодцы, что даже на баяне играть могут. А мой баян стоит где то в углу. Совсем разучилась (в казахстане перед уездом 1 год отучилась). А здесь финансев не хватило. :Tu:  
А теперь дажи в руки брать боюсь. Перед собой стыдно. Но что поделаешь. :Vishenka 28:

----------


## tolyanich

> Вот вижу что люди здесь такие молодцы, что даже на баяне играть могут. А мой баян стоит где то в углу. Совсем разучилась (в казахстане перед уездом 1 год отучилась). А здесь финансев не хватило. 
> А теперь дажи в руки брать боюсь. Перед собой стыдно. Но что поделаешь.


А я вот  иногда  играю. Последний раз лет15 назад: :Aga: Но пальцы не забывают так как голова

----------


## Элен

> А я вот иногда играю.


И  я...  иногда...только  на  гармошке.А  братишка  тоже  с  ней   родился.Поднимать  эту  штуковину  ещё  не  умел,а  уже  частушки  наяривал - смешной  был.Сколько  в  России  жили,каждые  выходные  с  папой  по  свадьбам,а  сейчас  гармонь  забросил,только  с  ионикой  дружит,а  жаль,людям  очень  нравится.

----------


## Элен

> Элен,Вы тамада? ищем порно....





> В Германии разве с  этим проблемы?:biggrin:


Ээээ,не  балуй,милый:wink: Я  уже  из  того  возраста  вышла:rolleyes: Теперь  только  тамадой,хотя....:biggrin: 
Ну  не  буду  темку  опошлять :Ha:

----------


## tolyanich

Насчёт хотя.. шли в личку:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Элен

А  насчёт   ээээээээээ...:biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

Молодожёны рассказывают как  готовилиь к  свадьбе... Мне понравилось про тамаду:

Первоначально в этом ресторане также оплатили тамаду, которого они нам предлагали, отдельно обговорив право от него отказаться, если при личной встрече он не произведет на нас впечатление. Надо сказать, что от впечатления, которое он произвел, невеста моя не могла отойти несколько днейЕ Нет, ничего плохого я об этом человеке сказать не могу, но как же он нас утомил!!! Проведя с ним в ресторане около 3,5 часов, уже не знали куда от него деваться, человек, настолько уверенный в себе и в своем «чувстве юмора», нам он не давал сказать и слова. Все наши предложения встречались словами: «Ребята, вы что, на свадьбах же так нельзя делать, я знаю, я провел столько свадеб, я лучше вас все знаю!». Окончательно нас добил предлагаемый им конкурс «мальчик зажимает бутылку между ног, а девочка пьет из нее, стоя на коленях». На замечание, что во время исполнения этого конкурса, мой отец просто встанет и уйдет, последовал ответ: «Ребята, я же лучше знаю, у меня этот конкурс на всех свадьбах вызывает бурю восторгов». И обыгрывание «горько» – «ОООХХХ, как же ГГГХОРРЬКО нам сегодня смотреть на молодых» – в таком духеЕ И все это с такой театрально наигранной интонацией, от которой просто выворачиваетЕ В общем, решили поискать еще, а этого тамаду оставить на крайний случай. 
После этого смотрели несколько кассет с записью свадеб в разных агентствах, но как-то все оказывалось не тоЕ Не было какой-то душевности в них и доброты, все по стандарту, а хотелось чего-то теплого и романтичногоЕ 
Нашего же тамаду нашли случайно, когда до свадьбы оставалось не так много времени, прочитав рассказ о свадьбе Арины (в жизни, по-моему, Марины). Дашка моя с ней списалась и взяла координаты тамады .......- вроде бы ничего супер необычного он не делал, но как-то очень располагал к себе, просто очень приятный человек, который очень хорошо, как-то тепло, провел нашу свадьбу – 150$.

----------


## Tamara

*maknata*,
*tolyanich*,

Практика, практикой, а теорию знать, тоже не мешает. Огромное спасибо. Теперь я точно знаю, что делаю правильно, а что надо переосмыслить, над чем подумать. Я ведь по образованию оператор баз данных, а тамадой стала случайно. Сестра подрабатывала музыкантом в ресторане и по совместительству освоила специальность тамады, несколько лет не брала отпусков, однажды все-таки решилась отдохнуть, причем в самый разгар лета и соответственно свадеб, а наметившуюся свадьбу отдавать в чужие руки не хотела, уговорила меня (я 20 лет играла в народном театре при ДК) попробовать, и пошло поехало. Только мне все время кажется, что-то у меня неправильно, а что не знаю. Кучу литературы перегребла, книг накупила, только полезной информации очень мало. Вот сейчас на работе подключили инет, каждую свободную минутку загружаюсь, ищу, ищу... Так что ваши уроки *maknata*, очень даже кстати. Если есть возможность продолжить, я думаю, многие скажут спасибо.

----------


## Элен

*ashek*,
 торжественно :Ok:

----------


## Виталич

> и молодым приятно и гостям, и мне меньше работы


:biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

> Дежурные фразы (надеюсь кавалеристов нет,зажимайте свои я.... монеты и вперед)


:biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## Tone4ka

Слушайте, я немного потерялось. Все мои костюмы мне уже надоели. Хочется чего то нового. Интерессного.
Может кто подскажит, что ещё можно сшить оригинальное.
Пока у меня есть костюмы восточных красавиц, балерин в памперсах (для мужчин), костюм заключённого и костюмы хаваи (соломенные).
Может кто что нибудь подскажет?? Я буду очень благодарна.

----------


## maknata

*Tone4ka*,
 Возьми цыганку - и погадает и потанцует и почудит!))

----------


## Tone4ka

*maknata*,
 Спасибо, на я почему то всегда против циганских костюмов. Так как они почти у каждого есть.
Я хочу что то болие интересное.
Может ещё что интересное вспомнится?

----------


## Linda

МИЛЫЕ ДРУЗЬЯ! Пользуясь случаем приношу свои извинения тем, кто меня не понял.Я никого не хотела обидеть,это была милая шутка.Сама знаю что это за труд и очень уважаю творческих людей.Если честно, очень много для себя вынесла из этого раздела ну и скачала конечно. :Ok:  Ведь иногда приходится и побывать тамадой.Всех благ!

----------


## Элен

*Linda*,
 умничка :Ok:  Давай  дружить :Aga:

----------


## Элен

*tandem3*,
*maknata*,
 здОрово  придумали  про  рубашку,такого  ещё  не   было.:wink:

----------


## Татьянка

*maknata*,
*tandem3*,
 :Vah:   :Ok:  Супер идейка!!!!

----------


## Linda

> *Linda*,
>  умничка Давай  дружить


МИРУ МИР!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Виталич

Каждой рабыне Изауре по фазенде!
Каждому пассажиру по мягкому месту! :biggrin:

----------


## Linda

каждому апельсину по ветке..))):biggrin:  не флудим...не флудим:tongue:

----------


## maknata

*Linda*,
 Мы только ЗА дружбу! :flower:  


> Ведь иногда приходится и побывать тамадой


Если чё надо - спрашивай, не стиписняйси!:wink: Поможем, чем сможем! :Aga:

----------


## IRENKA

Привет всем! Наконец я могу написать и в этом разделе,появилось немного больше свободного времени. Я кроме всего прочего еще и тамада. Было дело так: у подруги дочь собиралась выходить замуж,денег у них не было и подруга попросила меня как-то провести их вечер (намечалось очень скромное собрание). Я согласилась, но понятия не имела, как это делается. Как *Tamara* я начала рыть везде, где можно было,а когда появился инет,дело пошло быстрее. Навыки ведения школьных праздников были,но специфика свадьбы была неизвестна.

  Дочь подруги передумала выходить замуж, но меня уже затянула трясина подготовки к свадьбе и я решила сама попробовать. Два месяца я готовилась,а потом дала объявление.Первая свадьба была без музыкантов (муз. центр).Естесственно я не говорила заказчикам, что это моя первая работа. Все прошло неплохо, гости были тяжелые на подъем,все приезжие,семьи не совсем ладили между собой ,но я согласилась провести,потому что с чего-то надо было начать- и как-то я их всколыхнула. Хозяева сказали спасибо, недостатки были,но знала о них только я .
     Можно кучу литературы прочесть, подготовиться казалось бы на все 100,но без практики ...

   Теперь четыре года подрабатываю тамадой,заказов немного так как большая конкуренция.Музыканты у меня хорошие,я сама музыкант поэтому общий язык мы находим,зарплату делим поровну. 
    Провожу и юбилеи,что мне больше нравится. 

   Постоянно в поиске чего-то нового,с этой темки многое взяла,за что всем вам огромное спасибо. :flower:  

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## Djazi

Lilu , может быть ты имеешь в виду вот этот обряд.
 Я говорю такие слова:
А сейчас, дорогие гости, я попрошу вас взять свечи. А перед этим зажигаю на столе  плавающие свечки, ставлю их на салфеточки. И прошу всех гостей сказать последний тост-пожелание на прощание, но только этот тост должен быть коротким, состоять из одного слова( счастья, любви, детишек, здоровья, бурного секса, веселья,ненасытности-ну говорят кто что), а я  по  кругу передаю микрофон. И после этого такие слова:

Дорогие молодожёны!
Подарите нам новые встречи, будет радостным пусть этот  час. 
Мы для вас зажигаем свечи. Этот миг- он сегодня для вас.
Сохраните любовь сердечную.Сберегите в душе этот час.
В жизнь счастливую, бесконечную отправляем сегодня мы вас. 
Вам Любви самой крепкой желаем, чтоб были счастьем обручены.
И с грустью в миг  сей объявляем прощальный ваш танец, молодожёны!

А до этого на полу  выкладывается из свечек сердце и молодые танцуют прощальный танец в этом сердце.

112233-04@mail.ru
Оля_Djazi

----------


## maknata

*Lilu*,



> что в Киеве делают ещё обряд со свечами пробивающий на слезу.


Почему ток в Киеве? Я тоже делаю этот обряд.. на слезу пробивает конкретно, иногда и сама втихаря рюмсаю))) Его я описала выше, найди, почитай))

----------


## Татьянка

*tandem3*,
*maknata*,
:rolleyes: ..Ребята, ваша идейка про рубашку просто супер!!! Можно применить на практике?(это я разрешения спрашиваю!!!)

----------


## Djazi

А может  у кого-то есть фотоматериал с конкурсами интересными? Потому что иногда лучше один раз увидеть. Вот интересно было бы в трусах увидеть танец на фото:))) Есть возможность здесь фотографии разместить? А музыкальные пародии на звёзд может быть кто-то опишет?

112233-04@mail.ru
djazzi67@gmail.com
Оля_ Djazi

----------


## Lilu

*maknata*,
*Djazi*,
Большое спасибо за отзывчивость и помощь, а насчёт Киевского обряда- я не видела его, но слышала про него, и знаю что его проводят на украинском языке с фольклорной лирикой, и акцент там на маме 
и дочке, в передаче династии.свечи там тоже что-то символизируют, возможно веру, надежду, любовь и мудрость.
кстати на одной свадьбе (с беларусами) делали такой обряд:
перед снятием фаты мама невесты зажигала огромную свечу с напутственными словами, с одной стороны выстраивались незамужние девушки, с другой - замужние, а невеста сначала подходила к незамужним зажигала у каждой свечку в руке и принимала пожелания от каждой из них, затем её покрывали и она дальше зажигала свечи замужним женщинам также принимая от них советы и пожелания.
если кому-то подойдёт такой вариант буду рада.
Р.S. ещё перед покрыванием в молдавском обряде гости делились на два кольца(хоровода, кружка) в одном в центре был жених, в другом невеста.и каждый из гостей танцевал в своём круге с невестой и с женихом. вот такие интересные и совершенно разные обряды покрывания.

----------


## Lilu

Если кому-то интересно, вот текст с Евровидения
Верка Сердючка, Украина 
Danzing
Нихт фирштейн. 

Зибен, зибен ай-лю-лю 

Зибен-зибен, айн-цвай! 

Зибен, зибен ай-лю-лю

Айн, цвай, драй 

Танцен!



Зибен, зибен ай-лю-лю 

Зибен-зибен, айн-цвай! 

Зибен, зибен ай-лю-лю

Айн, цвай, драй 

Танцен!



Танцевать, корошо!

Где руки, руки, руки!

Ай вонт ю синг! 

Лаша Тумбай 

Ай вонт ю синг! 

Лаша Тумбай 

Танцен!



 Русские! Ну, ручки!

Украина це клево!

А Украина любе танцювать!

Танцюемо Майдан!



Най-най да-лу-ла

Най-най на-лу-ла-ла

Окей, хеппи энд  :Pivo:

----------


## Lilu

а вот перевод песни у рууской группы девушек:
«Серебро», Россия
Song №1

Эта песня о грязных деньгах.
Девочки, зажигаем!
Слушайте меня,
Девочки, приготовились!
Мы легко сделаем это!

Вижу, ты клеишься ко мне,
Но лучше остынь.
Ты хочешь попытать со мной удачи,
Ведь я сразила тебя наповал.
Ты видишь, как я двигаюсь?
Смотри на моё платье, сияющую кожу.
Знаешь, у меня есть место, 
Где ты ещё не бывал.



Сбавь обороты, 
Детка, ты ведь не хочешь, 
чтобы я в тебе разочаровалась. 
Поэтому прекрати делать сам знаешь что! 



Не называй меня своей зайкой. 
Я потрачу твои деньги. 
Я буду крутить для тебя своей попкой, 
И ты не сможешь оторвать от неё взгляда. 
Я потрачу все твои деньги

Мои подружки-стервы вместе со мной. 
Ну, давай, смотри! 
Ну, давай, смотри! 
Ну, давай, смотри! 
Я двигаю для тебя своей красивой попкой! 
Осторожно! 


Получая над тобой всё большую власть, 
Я сама становлюсь свободнее. 
Малыш, знай, что я по-прежнему 
Сексуальная маньячка! 
Я дразню тебя, плохой мальчик, 
Давай, прими мой вызов, не стесняйся. 
Положи свою вишенку на мой тортик, 
И попробуй мой вишневый пирожок. 
Может быть, я соглашусь остаться с тобой 
Сегодня ночью. 
Может быть, ты покажешь себя с другой стороны
И уговоришь меня остаться. 
Но всё равно я должна кое-что сказать тебе! 

Почувствуй мою вибрацию!

----------


## Lilu

И наконец первое место.
Мария Шерифович, Сербия 
«Молитва» 

Я не закрою глаз,
Пустая постель, и мои сны исчезают
И жизнь моя тает как лед
И исчезает в одну секунду

Я схожу с ума 
Реальность ускользает от меня
Наши губы соприкасаются
Ты единственный, кому я верю

 Я блуждаю, как безумная,
Любовь пугает меня
Все дни – как раны,
Бесчисленны и непреодолимы

 Молитва
Как жар горит на моих губах
Молитва
Я повторяю твое имя
Только я и небо знаем,
Сколько раз я звала тебя
Только я и небо знаем – 
Я молюсь и живу только для тебя

 Я не могу лгать Богу,
Когда я становлюсь на колени и молюсь,
Ты единственная любовь в моей жизни,
Это все, что я могу сказать

----------


## Djazi

Супер перевод песни Группы Серебро. А вот Молитва точный перевод, вернее тот текст, который поёт Мария Шерифович на русском языке

Serbia.  Молитва (русская версия)

Не сомкну глаз я
Пустая постель, и все как дурман
И жизнь моя тает
И исчезает как будто туман

Схожу с ума я
Одно лишь реально - мои мечты
Я просто люблю так
Я просто лишь верю, вернешься ты

Бреду я в бездорожье
И боюсь я новой боли
А дни все тревожней
Ран не сосчитать... 

Молитва
на губах моих как жар сгорает
Молитва 
Твое имя повторю я снова
Небо знает как и я
Сколько раз произнесла ее я
Небо знает, ведь как и я
Только это одно имя для меня - молитва

Но богу не солгу я
Пусть молитва и святая 
Но ложью будет то, что
Тебя забыла я

Молитва
на губах моих как жар сгорает
Молитва 
Твое имя повторю я снова
Небо знает как и я
Сколько раз произнесла ее я
Небо знает, как и я
Только это одно имя для меня - молитва

Только твое имя - молитва...***

----------


## Mazaykina

*Djazi*,
Оль, спасибо большое!  :Ok:

----------


## maknata

*Lilu*,
 Ну, свечи (зажжение семейного очага) я провожу в конце второго стола. Мамы жениха и невесты через весь зал несут своим детям зажжённые свечи, а дети вместе зажигают одну свечу.
*Татьянка*,
 Танюш, идейка то не моя)) Но, думаю, если здесь выставлена - то пользоваться можно))))

----------


## Marusya

Zdravstvuite, ya novichok. Ne mogli bi vi podskazat' kakie nibud' kluchevie frazi dlya vedeniya svadbi na nemezkom yazike. Ya v prinzipe govoru po nemezki, no konechno ne tak, kak hotelos bi, a na svadbe ne hotelos bi, chtob smeyalis ili nedovolni ostalis. Glavnoe samoe nachalo- karavai, pozdravleniya...chto to v etom rode.
Izvinite za bespokoistvo i zaranee spasibo vsem.

----------


## Виталич

> у рууской группы девушек:


Во первых: *русские* пишется с 2-мя "с"
Во вторых: Lilu, Ваши переводы не соответствуют действительности.
Там, где Вы их взяли - Вас обманули.  :Tu:  
В третьих: В песне Данилко поётся фраза: - Россия, до свидания...
Ну что ж... Удачи... :biggrin:   Забыл чувак, с чего начинал...

----------


## Виталич

Оля, *Djazi*, СПАСИБО !   :flower:

----------


## maknata

*Виталич*,


> В песне Данилко поётся фраза: - Россия, до свидания...


 Не.. у Андрюхи произношение такое, шо фик разберёшь:biggrin: Я смотрела интервью с ним, где ему задавали вопрос - шо ж он всё таки там поёт... Там действительно не о России)))

----------


## мусяня

*maknata*,
 не правда ваша,я на евровидении чётко в первом куплете слышала про Россию(вместе с мужем уши напрягали :Vah:  ),а вот во втором уже эти придуманные слова. :Aga:   :Aga:

----------


## oxik777

*мусяня*,
 Ленусь,ты права! :Aga:   :flower:  
я тоже отчетливо слышала и обалдела даж чуток :Vah:

----------


## АсичкаД

*maknata*,
 :Ok:

----------


## IRENKA

*maknata,*
спасибо огромное!  :flower:  

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## Виталич

> Лан, ну его в .. одно место


:biggrin:  :Ok:  Согласен!

Это  :flower:   Вам, за мудрость!

----------


## Lilu

> Мамы жениха и невесты через весь зал несут своим детям зажжённые свечи, а дети вместе зажигают одну свечу.


я представляю как это красиво и символично :Ok:  , но почему в конце 2ого стола? или это у вас последний стол?

----------


## Lilu

> Во первых: *русские* пишется с 2-мя "с"


зато две уу:tongue: 



> Во вторых: Lilu, Ваши переводы не соответствуют действительности.
> Там, где Вы их взяли - Вас обманули.


напишите свои и мы подискутируем :Pivo:  



> В третьих: В песне Данилко поётся фраза: - Россия, до свидания...
> Ну что ж... Удачи... :biggrin:   Забыл чувак, с чего начинал...


тут дорога раздвояится, но мне нравится ход ваших мыслей!

Но maknata права, не стоит засорять этой темой наш тамадовский сэйшн. :flower:

----------


## TAPER

Вау кайф СПАСИБО,нет слов впереди выпускные вовремя,целую вашу руку

----------


## Lilu

прекрасный сценарий красивые и нужные слова, браво! :flower:  
а какие игры проводите с выпускниками (После танцев проводится 2-3 игры)

----------


## Djazi

*maknata*, сценарий просто супер!  А я отказалась вести выпускной:( Вот если бы у видела твой пост раньше...
Ну думаю, свадьбу вести-это одно, а как держать во внимании такие юные создания?  И потом, уж очень лень учить текст на один раз и до следующего года ждать потом. Но вот теперь думаю, что будет  время поучить. 
Напиши пожалуйста какие игры проводишь с выпускниками?

----------


## HAMMER

Я сам не тамада - я музыкант, но вот моя жена - тамада! Мы работаем вместе! Она не пользуется интернетом, поэтому я всегда ей что нибудь ищу! Всем огромное спасибо! Благодарен за всё, и конкурсы и сценарии! Если кого, что-то интересует из моего опыта, могу подсказать!

----------


## Djazi

*Lilu*, спасибо тебе, тоже интересные задания. Аж захотелось выпускной провести:)

_HAMMER_, а ты не спрашивай, а  лучше пиши, что  проходит на  Ура у вас. Ты же видишь со стороны реакцию людей на конкурсы, на тосты, обряды, которые проводит твоя жена. Нас интересует всё: свадьбы, юбилеи, выпускные.

----------


## maknata

*Lilu*,



> но почему в конце 2ого стола? или это у вас последний стол?


Да нет, не последний)) Всё гораздо проще. Я (для себя) делю три стола по тематике - 1-й стол посвящается только молодожёнам, их ещё можно назвать "женихом" и "невестой", 2-й стол посвящаем родителям, то есть тосты за родителей, за свекровь, за тёщу , за бабушек, дедушек, ну естессно передача семейных традиций и ценностей, вот отсюда и зажжение семейного очага, ну а так как молодожёнам обычно хочется чтобы эта свеча у них осталась в качестве какого то символа, то дабы она совсем не сгорела зажигаем её в конце второго стола (то есть все видели, немного погорела и потопали танцевать, свечу гасим втихаря и новобрачные её себе забирают. Не, ну есть конечно такие, у которых она горит до конца свадьбы, свечу то ведь покупают заказчики, иногда такую свечищу зажигают!!!!) , ну а 3-й стол уже посвящён молодой СЕМЬЕ, то есть тосты за семью,молодую жену, мужа. Бывают, конечно, исключения когда за свадьбу 4-5 столов отработаешь, но тут уже смотрим по обстановке, а самая обычная свадьба - 3 стола.

----------


## Lilu

*maknata*,
 всё логично, спасибо за разъяснения, попробую обязательно.  :flower:

----------


## maknata

*ABDULLA*,
 Не, Игорь, на выпускной я такое проводить не бу!))) Во что значит разные взгляды у мужчин и женщин!:smile: Ты только представь как эти девчёнки полдня наводили марафет, делали причёски, хотели быть самыми красивыми и потом их мукой?:redface: Пусть до утра доживают красивыми!)))

----------


## ABDULLA

*maknata*
Это было для свадьбы.
С ув.Абдулла.
Скоро буду в МАЯКЕ.

----------


## maknata

*ABDULLA*,
 Смс кинешь, когда будешь, мож подъеду, я в отпуске с 1 июня.:wink:

----------


## oxik777

*maknata*,
 :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Lilu

*Альбина*,
Всё это хорошо, только где столько реквизита взять?

*maknata*,
Очень понравился кузнечик, слепой паровозик(а как расставлять кегли?)уже хочется пробовать...спасибо. А  "Самая большая улыбка" очень похожа на конкурс  "самый большой каблук" (у нас его тоже замеряют и дают звание "мис высокий каблучок".

*ABDULLA*, за что вы так не любите женский пол?

----------


## Альбина

> *Альбина*,
> Всё это хорошо, только где столько реквизита взять?


противогаз, милицейскую дубину, каску - мне свегда приносят родители (а в прошлом году все это осталось мне на память),
огнетушитель - всегда есть в школе, там же бывает раскладушку (если нет, то опускаю),
роликовую защиту, сумку с медикаментами (детский набор "Айболит", автомобильная аптечка), подзорную трубу (детский бинокль), пейджер (детский сотовый телефон) и темные очки - приношу свои из дома.

Еще раз повторюсь: при удачном выборе "модели", проходит всегда здорово.

----------


## maknata

*Lilu*,



> а как расставлять кегли?


Ну как хотите - можно в одну линию на расстоянии 50-60-см одна от другой, можно зигзагом, можно полукругом, в общем как позволит "рельеф местности":wink:

----------


## maknata

*Lilu*,



> жду ваших расшифровок


А зачем? Можно ведь это задание дать самим выпускникам! Так даже интересней будет))

----------


## ABDULLA

*maknata*
Буду в МАЯКЕ 14 июня.15 го концерт будем для детей делать силами вожатых и воспитателей.Приглашаю поучавствовать на *ШАРУ* шучу конечно.Приезжай с семьёй на дискотеку.Утром уедете,посидим,пообщаемся,сделаем трамбульды.
С ув.Абдулла.

----------


## maknata

*ABDULLA*,
 Посчитала по сменам у мужа, вродь получается, остаётся теперь только его уболтать:wink:  В общем, постараемся приехать!

----------


## Djazi

*ABDULLA*,
 Мне нужны нарезки, если можно музыкальные

----------


## Виталич

Кжись на первых страницах кто-то комплект нарезок выставлял...

----------


## Vlada

Люди, а уменя вот какая проблема: Нужны коротенькие фиерические шоу для ресторанов. Вот мы уже делали вынос огромного торта  под музыку с факелами и разливали шампанское по бокалам, котрые составляли в большую пирамиду... Кто ещё что знает - поделитесь!

----------


## Виталич

Бармен делает "Огненную дорожку" на стойке бара!
... разливает бензин и пожигает: смотрится эффектно!

----------


## Djazi

Виталич, а стойка не загорится? И перед каким обрядом  это делает бармен?
А ещё я жду нарезки)

----------


## Виталич

> стойка не загорится?


Нет... Пробовали... Всё класс!

----------


## Djazi

> Здесь все нарезки.
> 
> http://www.sendmefile.com/00538709


 Ничего не качается:( Видимо ссылка битая.

----------


## Виталич

Проверил лично... Всё прекрасно скачивается! :biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## Djazi

Спасибо, Виталич! Нет слов чтобы выразить благодарность, супер просто!Но вот качаться начало после того как я переименовала файл для сохранения, а то название состояло из одних вопросительных знаков.

----------


## Ledi

> Бармен делает "Огненную дорожку" на стойке бара!


В Москве недавно так бар згорел и люди погибли :frown:

----------


## Виталич

С дуру можно и "нос" сломать... :biggrin: 
Наши бармены сначала учились где-то (жонглировать и всяки штуки делать)  а уж теперь они СПЕЦЫ!  :Ok:

----------


## ABDULLA

*Djazi* 
Какие нарезки уточни.Чем могу обязательно помогу.
С ув.Абдулла.

----------


## ABDULLA

*maknata*  
Приезжайте обязательно.Мы с женой уже закуски закупаем.Переночевать вам найду комнату,не волнуйтесь.Очень ждем!!!!
Познакомь с мужем своим.Мы общий язык найдем.
Жаль не будет со мной дочки она певица экстра класса.
Сама Успенская  звала на работу.Но вот беда вышла замуж.Зато внучка супер.
Все расходы на мне,не волнуитесь. С ув.Абдулла.

----------


## Djazi

Djazi 
Какие нарезки уточни.Чем могу обязательно помогу.
С ув.Абдулла.

Да я просила нарезки на мысли, мне Виталич дал ссылку,  я скачала мысли: Бизнесмена, весёлого мужика, влюблённой девушки 2, дружки и дружка, жениха, именинника по месяцам, не девочки, невесты, свёкра, свекрови, тестя, тёщи, толстой, только денег маловато и шоколадного зайца. Вот. 
Если у тебя есть что-то интересное или в дополнение к этому, то буду рада если ты выставишь. Что ещё есть музыкальное интересное?

----------


## хухрындик

У меня есть нарезки. Штук 50. Завтра выложу.Выберете что надо.-)

----------


## Виталич

:biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## mumusika

> Да я просила нарезки


И у меня есть .....вырезка.Если её с грибочками ,да под сметану.Будет просто объЯденЕ:biggrin: :tongue:

----------


## Djazi

*хухрындик*,
*mumusika*, Ну тогда будем ждать подарочки от вас :Ok:

----------


## Tamara

Всем привет, как я соскучилась за всеми. Целую неделю гуляла. Ездила на театральный фестиваль в Мукачево. Теперь по делу:




> Lilu , 
> А до этого на полу  выкладывается из свечек сердце и молодые танцуют прощальный танец в этом сердце.
> 
> 112233-04@mail.ru
> Оля_Djazi


 У нас на первый танец молодых выкладывается сердечко из букетов цветов (или одиночных роз), которые дарят гости или свечек и они в середине танцуют свой первый танец. Очень красиво и торжественно смотрится. А когда танец заканчивается  прошу девушек собрать цветы (свечи) и говорю что кто больше соберет у того будет самый багат муж, или самый веселый, или самый щедрый - это от настроения.


Про огромные трусы для родственников классно. Обязательно попробую. Спасибо.

Так читаю дальше.

Про выпускной как раз кстати. И чего я сразу сюда не заглянула, а полезла черт знает куда. Сценариев много, красивых. Завтра постараюсь выложить. 

maknata, а чего-нить для выпусников на украинском нет? Очень буду благодарна. :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Znahar

Ребята, у меня вопрос будет к вам! Может кто то из вас снимает видео? 
Сейчас выпускной на носу ( собственно об этом и пишете) Может у кого то  есть наработки на видеосъёмку? Какие эффекты кто использует?
Понимаю что тут в основном ведущие...но, а вдруг....   :Pivo:

----------


## maknata

*Tamara*,
 Зай, вот чего у меня нет, так нет!)) У нас же восточная Украина, здесь на гулянках не зацикливаются - русский или украинский:smile: Я выпускные веду ещё со времён союза, так что текст знаю как "отче наш", а переучивать честно говоря -ЛЕНЬ:biggrin: Со свадьбой у меня другой прикол получился - я в одной семье уже трёх сыновей переженила. Одного два года назад, а вот двоих в прошлом году с разницей в месяц женила, причём и женились эти парниши на родных сёстрах, так что и сваты и гости были одни и те же, вот и пришлось кардинально менять сценарий.Остался ещё один сын неженатый.. хоть бы повременил со свадьбой с годик, а то придётся опять всё менять:biggrin:  Но у меня есть одна "коллега" из учителей, так вот она зациклена на украинских сценариях, завтра спрошу у неё, если даст- выставлю. А мы на украинском проводим ток официяльные мероприятия :Aga:  Так что если чё нужно будет из официоза - спрашивай, такое добро водится))

----------


## labukh

Ребята.., обращаюсь к вам как к спецам..!!! У моей любимой ТЕЩИ 15 июня юбилей - 60 лет. Если кто сможет, поделитесь сценарием, хочу с женой сделать хороший подарок с музыкальным оформлением. Буду очень признателен!!!

----------


## Djazi

Привет всем! Вот ходила на встречу с молодыми, а они пришли с коляской. У них есть  дочка, ей 6 месяцев. И вот теперь придётся отменить голосование на первенца:( А у меня это  самая любимая часть, в которой мы голосуем денежкой. Может кто-то попадал в такую ситуацию ? Что посовтуете Может провести голосование  на братишку или сестрёнку?




> У меня есть нарезки. Штук 50. Завтра выложу.Выберете что надо.-)


Очень жду нарезки.

----------


## Tamara

Ребят зайдите на форум 
http://www.studiohalyava.ru/
Там тоже ведущие меняются опытом, есть очень интересные вещи.

----------


## Tamara

> *Tamara*,
>  Зай, вот чего у меня нет, так нет!)) У нас же восточная Украина, здесь на гулянках не зацикливаются - русский или украинский:smile: Я выпускные веду ещё со времён союза, так что текст знаю как "отче наш", а переучивать честно говоря -ЛЕНЬ:biggrin: Со свадьбой у меня другой прикол получился - я в одной семье уже трёх сыновей переженила. Одного два года назад, а вот двоих в прошлом году с разницей в месяц женила, причём и женились эти парниши на родных сёстрах, так что и сваты и гости были одни и те же, вот и пришлось кардинально менять сценарий.Остался ещё один сын неженатый.. хоть бы повременил со свадьбой с годик, а то придётся опять всё менять:biggrin:  Но у меня есть одна "коллега" из учителей, так вот она зациклена на украинских сценариях, завтра спрошу у неё, если даст- выставлю. А мы на украинском проводим ток официяльные мероприятия Так что если чё нужно будет из официоза - спрашивай, такое добро водится))


Огромное спасибо за участие. Я учу только встречу и снятие фаты. Каждый год добавляю чего-нибудь новенькое. Но с каждым разом это удается делать все труднее. Мало информации на украинском. Ну еще пару тостов в середине. А на остальное у меня есть планшетка, в которую подглядываю. У Светланы Рожковой услышала новое определение: свекротеща - это когда теща и свекруха - два в одном у нее там есть интересный рассказ об этом. Слышала?

----------


## maknata

*Tamara*,
 Ну, мне наверное в жизни повезло - у меня довольно таки хорошая память, свадьбу вести меня хоть и посреди ночи разбуди - всё равно всё по памяти.А планшетка мне мешает - руки заняты))))
 Сценарий выпускного на украинском будет, я с Витой разговаривала сегодня, но зашла к ней после работы - её дома не было, может попозжее к ней ещё сбегаю. Кстати она и свадьбы на украинском ведёт, тож спрошу.
А Рожкову чёт слышала, но вскользь...

----------


## Вета

Здравствуйте, все форумчане! Вернее, доброй ночи! Спасибо добрым людям - помогли найти ваш сайт. Я тоже ведущая - будем общаться!

----------


## АсичкаД

*Вета*,
 молодец!!!! Мне понравилось!!!!!:smile:

----------


## хухрындик

Сценарий супер!!! У меня как раз на носу такое мероприятие.
Кстати, вопрос ко всем. Мне кажеться что злоупотреблять стихами на любом торжестве не нужно. Их просто никто не слушает. Разве что искрометное четверостишие...Я вообще стараюсь просто наметить план вечера, например - украли невесту - буду проводить то-то и то-то... - а тексты и подводки к конкурсам от себя по настроению. Конечно есть общие ключевые фразы, но стараюсь говорить от себя. Зато люди к концу вечера считают своим, чуть ли не родным. А когда много стихов и шаблонных фраз, как то это все слишком официально и церемониально....Ваше мнение, господа :smile:

----------


## Lilu

> . Мне кажеться что злоупотреблять стихами на любом торжестве не нужно. Их просто никто не слушает. Разве что искрометное четверостишие...Я вообще стараюсь просто наметить план вечера, например - украли невесту - буду проводить то-то и то-то... - а тексты и подводки к конкурсам от себя по настроению. Конечно есть общие ключевые фразы, но стараюсь говорить от себя.


*хухрындик*,
совершенно согласна с вами, у меня точно такое же представление о стихах и прозе на свадьбе и т.д. :Aga:

----------


## Lilu

А насчёт украинского сценария так и не прояснилось у нас на форуме?
так как переводить даже самые маленькие четверостишия довольно затруднительно.

----------


## Djazi

> Обещанные нарезки - *мысли вслух* - все в архивах рар примерно по 4-5 МБ.


Хухрындик! Спасибо большое за такую ценность и за труд. Два дня качала и в итоге всё скачалось. Вот теперь на практике нужно будет попробовать. Правда постоянно работаю с разными  Ди джеями- захотят ли перетруждать себя? Да и не совсем понятно как договариваться  чтобы он  мне включил то, что мне нужно в данный момент? И ещё, а  комментировать нужно как-то мысли?

----------


## Виталич

Хухрындик!  :Ok:

----------


## хухрындик

*Djazi*,
 Все очень просто. Составляете диск с самыми удачными на Ваш взгляд отрывками. Нумеруете их. Во время первого стола определяете кому какой отрывок вы дадите. Дальше два варианта:
- Пишите диджею на бумажке - 1,5,8,2,13,21... и себе такую же бумажку.
- Держите при себе шпаргалку-список. На ходу выбираете жертву под следующий отрывок. (я так и делаю...)
Как комментировать? А не надо! Просто подведите к этому. Например:
 Гости желают конечно от всего сердца, но что они в данный момент думают?
а дальше главное подобрать удачные образы. Толстый дядька весельчак - шоколадный заяц...и т.д.
Пы.Сы. У меня сегодня во время исполнения гимна на линейке, во время поднятия флага завис ноут-((( Сижу вот ось переставляю..-(((

----------


## Вета

> Здесь все нарезки.
> 
> http://www.sendmefile.com/00538709
> 
> .


Спасибо большое! Я тоже использую такие нарезочки. Только как их выкладывать сюда - не знаю. Я их записала - мужская - женская, так и иду по гостям, знаю после какого отрывка подойти к родителям, потом к жениху и невесте. 
1.Если б я был султан
2. Все мы бабы - стервы.
3. Ах, какая женщина
4. Я хочу в Москву( гр "Комбинация")
5. Целуй, целуй (Пьер Нарцисс)
6.Я ведь только с мороза (Сердючка)
6. Черные глаза (Мугу)
7. Лучшие друзья девушек - это бриллианты(Виа Гра)
8.Ну, где же вы, девчонки(гр Руки вверх)
9.По-маленькой (Кука)
10. Погода в доме (к родителям)
11.На небе одна звезда (Стас Пьеха) - к жениху
12. Я попала на любовь (Сердючка) - к невесте
13. Гулянка (Сердючка) - себе или ещё кому-нибудь из гостей.

Это один из вариантов. 

Можно одевать на голову клоунский колпак, типа, волшебная шапка.
Можно подставлять микрофон к сердцу - " Говорят, что у трезвого на языке, то у пьяного на уме. А что на сердце лежит? сейчас узнаем..."

Песни обрабатываю (сокращаю)  в программе Nero, это не сложно, на самом деле.

По тому же типу делаю "Музыкальную историю любви". Если молодожены хотят, мы с ними обсуждаем, как они познакомились, как происходило признание в любви, что было интересного за время встреч, как родители отреагировали на их желание создать семью и т.д.  И во время первой дискотеки показываем эту историю. Молодожены обыгрывают муз.отрывочки, привлекаем и друзей, и родителей. Для всех это экспромт. Всегда проходит весело. :Ok:   :Aga:  :tongue:

----------


## хухрындик

> Можно одевать на голову клоунский колпак, типа, волшебная шапка.
> Можно подставлять микрофон к сердцу - " Говорят, что у трезвого на языке, то у пьяного на уме. А что на сердце лежит? сейчас узнаем..."


Так как кодовое название этого конкурса - мысли вслух, мы берем миелофон. Это, как правильно подмечено, может быть колпак, обруч с глазками, чалма из длинного клоунского шарика...короче фантазию можно проявить.

----------


## Дима

> [ Пишите диджею на бумажке - 1,5,8,2,13,21... и себе такую же бумажку.


Сейчас трудно говорить кто придумал "Мысли". Мы стали ими пользоваться еще лет пять назад. Я тогда работал уже с ноутбуком и мне показалось прикольно сделать нарезочку и пустить ее под гостей. 
На нас смотрели, как на паропсихологов. "Как вы так точно угадываете мысли".
А вся хитрость проста. 
Во-первых, конечно, семейный тандем (понимание друг-друга с полуслова). 
Во-вторых, не надо писать 3,5,8 на бумажке. Сейчас все DJ работают на ноутбуках: хорошо видны названия треков, и хорошая оперативность доступа. 
Тематику "мыслей" ведущий сам знает хорошо. До банкета, разговаривая с гостями, и во время банкета надо попытиться уловить интересы, наклонности гостей. Например, подслушали разговор, что дядя Вася рассказывал про рыбалку. Во время "чтения мыслей" подходите к дяде Васе и говорите: "Не зря в народе говорят, рыбак рыбака видит из далека"
DJ тем временем быстро ставит "Эх хвост-чешуя не поймал я ничего". 
И народ, который знает, что дядя Вася заядлый рыболов в шоке.
Я не знаю что за нарезку выложили здесь, но мыслей надо готовить не много, но общеприменимых. Пробовали мы проводить мысли на 60 гостей, но эффект уже не тот. Сделайте 5-7, но попадите в точку.

----------


## хухрындик

Я к этому пришел тоже не сам. Однажды клиенты заказывали свадьбу и попросили сделать такое. Где-то они гуляли и видели. Я попыхтел с минидисками и сделал штук 20.



> не надо писать 3,5,8 на бумажке. Сейчас все DJ работают на ноутбуках:....DJ тем временем быстро ставит


Вы не поверите сколько в мире существует тормозов!!! И надеять на то что он угадает то что я сейчас хочу, и успеет быстро, а главное вовремя включить....Лучше написать...



> мыслей надо готовить не много, но общеприменимых. Пробовали мы проводить мысли на 60 гостей, но эффект уже не тот. Сделайте 5-7, но попадите в точку.


60 это конечно перебор, но и 5-7 это маловато...иногда гости входят в раж и начинаю - и мне, и мне....Запас надо иметь разнообразный.

----------


## Djazi

*Вета*,



> По тому же типу делаю "Музыкальную историю любви". Если молодожены хотят, мы с ними обсуждаем, как они познакомились, как происходило признание в любви, что было интересного за время встреч, как родители отреагировали на их желание создать семью и т.д. И во время первой дискотеки показываем эту историю. Молодожены обыгрывают муз.отрывочки, привлекаем и друзей, и родителей. Для всех это экспромт. Всегда проходит весело.


А можно поподробнее про историю любви написать. Ну прямо по сценарию, пожалуйста. Очень интересная идея.

----------


## Элен

Я  отрывки  песен  скинула  на  диск  в  порядке - мужчина,женщина, муж.,жен.,в  таком  же  порядке  и  надеваю  шляпу  гостям,а  списочек  из  начальных  слов  просто  держу  при  себе,чтоб  подглянуть,что  будет  следующим. Обычно  по  людям  можно  за  первые  пару  часов  определить,кому  что  подходит. Самой  поддатенькой  даме  естественно "Напилася  я  пьяна",а  на  прошлой  неделе  был  один  дядька  среди  гостей,который  вдоль   и  поперёк  охаивал  Россию -матушку  на  весь  зал.Так  мы  прямо  там  решили  сделать  ему  "сюрприз" - когда  проводили  игру  со  шляпой,включили  кусочек  Хворостяна "Я  служу  России" :Vah:  Дядька  очумел  и  весь  зал:biggrin: 
Отрывков  не  должно  быть  слишком  много,штук  15,дальше  уже  неинтересно. И  ещё,очень  хорош  отрывочек  с  детским  лепетом, после  того,как  все   нахохотались   вдоволь,надеваешь  шляпку  на  ребёночка :Ok:  
Не  знаю,какая  у  вас  подборочка,а  мне  как-то  присылали  с  лепетом  детским.Если  нужно,я  пришлю,напиши,Djazi :smile:

----------


## Вета

Продолжение, вернее, окончание!...

И сегодня мы с вами являемся свидетелями любви и отмечаем рождение новой семьи – семьи Куменко! «ГОРЬКО!» - молодым!

019. «СВАДЕБНЫЙ  МАРШ»

Уважаемые гости, сегодня от нашей молодой пары исходит такая энергия счастья и любви, что  вы можете загадать желание, во время танца   аккуратно дотронуться до  наших ребят, и оно обязательно сбудется. 

020 МЕДЛЕННЫЙ  ТАНЕЦ   :biggrin:

----------


## Вета

Вот примерно так! 

Основные нарезки одни и те же, но что-то, конечно, и изменяется от рассказа молодых, от конкретно их истории знакомства и любви :Aga:

----------


## Вета

Так же с музыкальными отрывками делаю игру по типу старенькой "Кто родился в январе - вставай-наливай". :biggrin:

----------


## Вета

> И вот теперь придётся отменить голосование на первенца:( А у меня это  самая любимая часть, в которой мы голосуем денежкой.


Собираем денежки на мальчика на девочку с помощью гостей, переодеваем их в Цыганочек. Они заходят, танцуют, потом я даю им ползунки и они "работают":biggrin: . Затем общий танец "Цыганочка":eek: 

Кто-то раньше писал, что костюмы быстро портятся.... У меня целый чемодан костюмов, применяю их на каждом мероприятии и хватает на год,  а то и больше. Как и на аппаратуру - не надо жалеть денег на хороший материал!!! :tongue:

----------


## Djazi

*Вета*,твоя  История любви - супер идея!
 Спасибо тебе, нужно будет  попробовать  предложить молодым эту идею и воплотить её в жизнь. Вот  ведь сколько всего интересного есть ещё! А то я то я накупила книг, а там почти всё одно и тоже повторяется




> Так же с музыкальными отрывками делаю игру по типу старенькой "Кто родился в январе - вставай-наливай".


 А вот это я тоже не знаю. Можно поподробнее?

----------


## Djazi

*Вета*,
 :Ok:  Очень понравилось, спасибо тебе.

----------


## Вета

Не за что!:biggrin: 
Обращайтесь! :Aga:  
Всегда приятно найти единомышленников!

Я наконе-цо закончила писать сценарий выпускного!!! Мне нравиться!:biggrin:

----------


## Элен

> Может у кого-то есть ещё варианты?????


Прикольно  будут  звучать  строки  Лолиты:
Пошлю ------------------на  небо  за  звёздочкой :biggrin:

----------


## Виталич

:biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## Вета

> Прикольно  будут  звучать  строки  Лолиты:
> Пошлю ------------------на  небо  за  звёздочкой :biggrin:


Идея хорошая, но мне кажется, не много не в тему - я предлагаю  признаться в ЛЮБВИ. :Aga:  
Спасибо, что откликнулись!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Элен

> но мне кажется, не много не в тему


Извиняюсь,проглядела  про  любовь:rolleyes:

----------


## Дима

> *Наказ матери невесты*
> Ты,дочь моя, уходишь в дом чужой,
> А каждый дом сам по себе держава.


Стихотворение чудесное (как и все остальные), столько раз выжимали слезу... Только, на мой взгляд, лучше заменить "чужой" на "другой":   
     Ты,дочь моя, уходишь в дом другой...

----------


## Вета

> Ой, сёдни у меня спросили наказы от родителей, так вот выставлю и здесь, мож кому пригодится..
> *Наказ матери невесты*


Слишком много стихотворного текста.:eek:

----------


## maknata

*Вета*,
 Дык я ж не предлагаю всё это в куче использовать))) Просто иногда бывает родители или с той или с другой стороны просят им чёт подыскать...

----------


## Djazi

Ну вот, куда-то все в подполье ушли:smile:   Хотя  я сама готовилась к  свадьбе. Начался рабочий сезон.
У меня такое предложение: давайте обменяемся  музыкой , которую используем в работе ( Сопровождение тостов, конкурсов) 
Сегодня уже поздно, а завтра я постараюсь составить свой список.

----------


## Элен

Здесь  можно  много  чего  полезного  найти http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=13974&page=7 
всегда  пользуемся  инструментальными  композициями,если  нужно - могу  самые  красивые  прислать.
Очень  эффектно  звучит  мелодия  к  песне "Короли  ночной Вероны",включаем,когда  выносят  чёрный  ящик  или  ещё  что-то  в  этом  духе.
Игры   всегда  проводим  под  прикольную  музыку - из  "Простоквашино","Гостьи   из  будущего","Маски-шоу""Деревни  дураков","Джентельмены  удачи".
У  меня  есть  очень  много  нарезок-фраз  из   известных  фильмов, иногда  бывают  моменты,когда  можно  включить. И  прикольно,если  подходит  по  смыслу,и  люди  вспоминают  что-то  из  прошлого - приятно... Вот  есть,например,фраза  из  мультика  о  Виннипухе "Входит  и  выходит" Помните? Однажды  врубили  под  конкурс,когда  мужички  карандашиками  в  бутылки  метились :biggrin: 
Ну  там  много  всего,всё  в  этом  духе,можно  всегда   что-то  подобрать.

----------


## Виталич

Элен, ты умничка!  :Ok:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:redface:Коллеги! Вопрос на засыпку - что делать когда вырубили свет? Ситуация в эту субботу: свет вырубился в начале 1 танц.часа, в зале духота неимоверная (кондиков нет), на улице ветрище (начиналась буря). 
Папаша жениха с матюгами и криками "Везде свет есть, а у нас нет, всё не как у людей " погнал свечки искать по городу. Гости пить не хотят, есть не хотят, петь не хотят и не умеют. Выгнала на улицу- хоть подышать, потом сообразила подогнать тачку одного из гостей и врубить музыку. А тут ещё один облом - один шансон и гостям танцевать под него не в масть. Задубевшие гости уселись потом за столы и гробовая тишина. Только я начинаю вести - тут же начинается базар, только я замолкаю  - в ответ тишина. Одно слово ПИПЕЦ!  С горем пополам выкрали невесту, туфлю- отработали пости под на-на-на-най.
Я выдохлась и осипла в 22.00., уселась в уголок и решила поклевать чё-нибудь. Гости сообразили, что уже темно и всем пора. И в 22.15 уже все тихо, мирно, а главное быстро разбежались. А в 22.30 самый главный облом- починили обрыв на линии. ЭКСТРИМ!
Друзья, то знает какие игры за столом без музыки и в темноте, когда гости тупо сидят и нифига не хотят, ждут манну с неба?:frown:  :Jopa:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

И ИСЧО! Молодые вроде бы претензий никаких не имеют. Сегодня пришли и говорят, что я была права- в субботу они пережили огонь (отсутствие света и застолье при свечах), в воскресение- воду (купали в грязи всех подряд и молодых тоже), а сегодня у них медные трубы в головах (похмел дикий)

----------


## Djazi

*Элен*,



> всегда пользуемся инструментальными композициями,если нужно - могу самые красивые прислать.
> Очень эффектно звучит мелодия к песне "Короли ночной Вероны",включаем,когда выносят чёрный ящик или ещё что-то в этом духе.
> Игры всегда проводим под прикольную музыку - из "Простоквашино","Гостьи из будущего","Маски-шоу""Деревни дураков","Джентельмены удачи".
> У меня есть очень много нарезок-фраз из известных фильмов, иногда бывают моменты,когда можно включить. И прикольно,если подходит по смыслу,и люди вспоминают что-то из прошлого - приятно... Вот есть,например,фраза из мультика о Виннипухе "Входит и выходит" Помните? Однажды врубили под конкурс,когда мужички карандашиками в бутылки метились  
> Ну там много всего,всё в этом духе,можно всегда что-то подобрать.


Элен, думаю, что всё, что есть у тебя пригодится многим, если можно, то поделись, пожалуйста:)

----------


## Виталич

> какие игры за столом без музыки и в темноте


Сексуальные! :biggrin:  :Ok:  
А если серьёзно... "Большой чок" это когда молодые чокаются и целуются друг с другом, потом чокаются и целуются с свидетелями, затем свидетели с папами, папы с мамами, мамы с рядом сидящими и т.д., пока какой нибудь стол не победит.

----------


## Djazi

Была на концерте Клары Новиковой. И вот во время концерта погас свет в концертном зале и мы где-то минут 40 сидели без света. Клара нас всё спрашивала часто ли такое бывает в нашем городе, поругала власти, посоветовала не голосовать за них:) Потом  пыталась всё шутить, несколько анекдотов рассказала, из зала  анекдоты  тоже рассказывали, Клара рассказала  про свою семью- время пролетело  незаметно. А после того как дали свет, Клара на совесть отработала программу и  дала  всем желющим прямо в зале автографы.

Так что можно устроить конкурс на самый смешной анекдот, попеть частушки, песни. Хотя, при одной мысли о таком случае, холодный пот прошибает.  Ну час как-то можно без света протянуть, но не всю же свадьбу.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Виталич, какой ты добрый! Эту фишку мы облизали ещё за 2 столом! Папаша жениха брикалси яки молодой барашек. А когда надоело лизаться - сделали перекур и на улице пытались играть под ураганным ветром. Так этого ...папу даже силком было не затянуть на куму(для игры). А когда сказала, что его поцАлую аж по-хранцюзьки так ваще ошалел и убежал. Бывает же такое

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Djazi, я пришла к такому горькому выводу- надо брать с собой на всякий случай обыкновенную "риганолу" на батарейках. Мой папаша жениха объехал всех знакомых и нашёл какое-то радио на батарейках, так на меня икотка напала, когда все гости уселись за столом и включили этот аппарат- присвечах громко с характерным шипением и помехали прозвучала песня "бьётся в тесной печурке огонь". причем эта пИсня прозвучала без помех, а потом пошло шипение...

----------


## Вета

> У меня такое предложение: давайте обменяемся  музыкой , которую используем в работе ( Сопровождение тостов, конкурсов)


На" Черный ящик" - музыка "Что, где, когда" в современной обработке.

НА  ИГРЫ - из к/ф "Такси", "Бешенная лягушка", "Поп-корн" - быстрые мелодии. 
В современной обработке - "Турецкий марш", "Танец с саблями", "Иван Васильевич меняет профессию".
"Холли-Долли", да любые заводные мелодии и песенки.:tongue: 

*По сценарию*: "Обручальная" Руссо, "Свадебные цветы" Киркоров-Распутина, "Добрые приметы" Жасмин, "Желаю тебе" Саруханов, "Просто любить тебя" Орбакайте-Руссо, "Любите, пока любится" Витас, "Маленькая дочка" Николаев, "Я и ты" Блестящие, "Приходите в мой дом" Цыганова-Круг, "Обручальное кольцо" Жасмин, "Я у твоих ног" Власова, "Подарю полмира" Непара, "Белый букет" Гурцкая и т.п. 
Так же  различная инструментальная музыка, отбивки-фанфары,  и по моменту: на детей гадаем  - "Губки-бантиком", про невесту рассказываю - "Pretty worman", про жениха - "Sex bomb", про родителей - "Родной дом" Гомана и т.п.... :Aga:

----------


## Djazi

> На" Черный ящик" - музыка "Что, где, когда" в современной обработке.


 А что за Чёрный ящик?- расскажите.

----------


## Вета

> Ещё игра   "Любители пива".


Забыла сказать - победителю - баночка пива!!! :Pivo:  

А "Чёрный ящик" - это может быть аукцион подарков-сюрпризов, которые приготовили молодожены для своих гостей.:biggrin:

----------


## Tatyana

Здравствуйте, господа ведущие!  Хочу попросить вашей помощи. Очень нужен сценарий сказки для корпоративного праздника, т.е. тема любая, но только не свадебная. Сказка предполагает наличие костюмов, выбираются участники из гостей, текст читает ведущий, а участники повторяют то, что говорит ведущий. Вот, примерно так. Если у кого-нибудь есть подобные сценарии, поделитесь пожалуйста. Буду очень благодарна.:smile:

----------


## maknata

*Djazi*,



> Вот ещё нашла у себя в закромах, всё никак не дойдут руки сделать. Но игра прикольная для молодых


Супер! :Ok:

----------


## хухрындик

Ребята, хочу посоветовать по поводу отключений света! У нас иногда тоже бывает, так мы просто возим с собой генератор! Не очень мощный, но включить микрофон и немножко музыки хватает...заодно можно снять немножко денежек с хозяев банкета..-)))

----------


## Lilu

*pypss*,
 Я тоже побывала в такой шкуре, когда выключили свет, орать бесполезно, зал на 200 мест.спасибо музыканты выручили - подходили к каждому столу и пели, а самое главное играли вживую на трубе и аккордеоне те песни которые заказывала публика.так мы перекантовались некоторое время, потом включили таки свет, я провела пару ударных конкурсов, затем выключали ещё раза 2, естественно ни генератора, ни аппаратуры на батарейках не было!(сейчас есть) так что музыканты взяли весь огонь на себя (я, кстати и певица и тамада, пела вместе с ними! а что было делать?)разошлись конечно рано и настроение было уже не то.(у трубача губы сине-красные, вспухли, дыхалка села, вобщем наигрались ребята досхочу, до сих пор помнят ту свадьбу)Никому такого не желаю!

отдельное спасибо *Вета*,очень много нужного и полезного привнесла с собою на наш форум. :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Вета

> Очень нужен сценарий сказки для корпоративного праздника, т.е. тема любая, но только не свадебная.  :smile:


Татьяна, есть сказки, но , к сожалению, только Новогодняя и свадебная.  :Aga:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Всем огромное спасибо за понимание! Чесно говоря ощущение после такой свадьбы  как в ....побывала. Прикол ешё в том, что проводили свадьбу у своих знакомых, а гости - 40 человек одни дяди. тёти, бабушки, тем кому до 30 было всего 4 человека. Я бы рада и частушки и анекдоты травить, но...публика сего не поймёт. Спасибо исчо раз за поддержку.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Ой, Танюша, забыла сказать, что можно под это действие музычку подобрать, а можно просто комментировать все действия. А герои каждый, не останавливаясь, выполняют телодвижения.

----------


## Вета

[QUOTE=pypss;282249]:redface: 
Я выдохлась и осипла в 22.00. /QUOTE]

Бывает тоже часто голос садиться ближе к концу мероприятия. Я сама не пою, только веду вечера. Хоть уже и не стараюсь громко говорить и микрофон хороший... Может, кто-то подскажет, что  делать, как избавляться от этого?:eek:

----------


## Виталич

> Виталич, какой ты добрый! Эту фишку мы облизали ещё за 2 столом!


Будешь тут с вами добрым... :cool:

Здесь тогда посмотрите...
http://www.all4wedding.com/?PHPSESSI...935e3b27f34a11

Или здесь...
http://svadba.net.ru/catalog.php?srid=r2

Можно и тут...
http://prazdnichek.ru/

Удачи и парнаса!

----------


## maknata

Я спасаюсь таблетками "Фарингосепт", несколько таблеток и голос в строю))

----------


## Вета

Это само собой! Думала, может профилактика есть какая...

----------


## Lilu

[QUOTE=Вета;285470]


> :redface: 
> Я выдохлась и осипла в 22.00. /QUOTE]
> 
> Бывает тоже часто голос садиться ближе к концу мероприятия. Я сама не пою, только веду вечера. Хоть уже и не стараюсь громко говорить и микрофон хороший... Может, кто-то подскажет, что  делать, как избавляться от этого?:eek:


Средств много, можно в комлексе, можно по одному, выбирайте сами.
( у меня это проблема профессиональная, из-за нагрузок: - бывает 4 банкета и 3 свадьбы на неделе)
из лекарств - фалиминт, эфизол.Хорошо разогревает глоток коньяка перед пением,(исключить : газированную воду, шампанское, водку, кислые соки и конфеты) только тёплую воду или чай(зелёный).
хорошо увлажняет связки банан, съеденный по кусочкам и хорошо разжёванный(проглатывать как мёд)
после работы - тёплое пиво или ингаляция с оливковым маслом через трубку Миерхольда в горячей кружке( 10 мин.)
плюс хожу на различные маслянные заливки с витаминами к лору.
удачи! и красивого голоса! :Aga:

----------


## Иришка

*хухрындик*,
Если есть возможность скинуть мне нарезки на почту-то буду очень признательна!
У меня не получилось скачать-может уже срок их скачивания вышел?!
Заранее спасибо!
iriska7373@list.ru

----------


## хухрындик

> *хухрындик*,
> Если есть возможность скинуть мне нарезки на почту-то буду очень признательна!
> У меня не получилось скачать-может уже срок их скачивания вышел?!
> Заранее спасибо!
> iriska7373@list.ru


Проверил. Все качаеться. Нажимаешь на ссылку, ждешь 100 секунд, вводишь четыре цыфры кода (это защита от автоматического скачивания), и качаешь. 
Могу скинуть на почту, но там обьем около 60 Мб. Для моей скорости интернета это многовато...хотя попробовать можно...

----------


## Anatollman

*Виталич*,
 Спасибо :Ok:

----------


## Виталич

> после работы - тёплое пиво


Не... лучше холодное, да с рыбкой и женщинами. :biggrin:

----------


## Lilu

Сегодня была у врача(лора), он посоветовал новое лекаоство от осиплости - Гомеолокс :Ok:   - гомеопатический препарат нового поколения. Ешё не пробовала, но врачу этому доверяю. препарат только появился и не везде есть, возможно его нужно заказывать. Буду рада если помогла.

----------


## potap.ru

Люди добрые, подскажите, где мне найти пользователя по имени по-моему Арни? Он частенько бывал тут, а теперь чегото не встречаю.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:Ok:  maknata спасибки за сценарий! Класс! А у меня вопрос - как с выпивкой для выпускников? Родители типа все благородные - не верят, что их отпрыски давно уже керосинят по-чёрному, и ахают "Нет, Нет. Это же дети", а детки в перерывах или налакаются в туалете или обкурятся. Как у вас это происходит? :Aga:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

коллеги, друзья, братаны и сёстры! А как у вас происходит выкуп невесты и туфельки на свадьбе?

----------


## Элен

Вот  здесь  неплохой   набор  игр,кое-что  нашла  новенькое, незаезженное...:wink: 
http://savdink.com/showthread.php?t=1143

----------


## Элен

А  здесь  много  чего  для  тамады
http://savdink.com/showthread.php?t=1273

----------


## liveonstage

добрый день всем !!!

очень интерессная тема, так как работаю сам тамадой.

Незнаю с чего начать ;).

Коллеги наступил 21 Век (уже 7 Лет назад) а мы свадьбы всё как в древности делаем, с заезжаными стихами, играми и конечно надо слёзы ;(.

Я непонинаю зачем слёзы ведь ето свадьба и ни накого поронжу не кидают.
Многие пишут 20-30 лет стажа и.т.д но я думаю что многие с годами слепнут и думают если последних 10 лет катило то 11 тоже прокатит.

У меня знакомый немец он руссково языка не знает но зато на 3 свадьбах побывал (ведение было на русском) и он знает где иму смеятся, где поплакать и.т.д как нового совершено не происходит.  

Я вырос (16 лет) в России и уже 18 лет в Германии. Я немогу судить вкус в России, Украине, и.т.д но в Германии 80-90% Тамады "замароженые" так как 10 лет или больше вели свадьбы в России и в етом же стиле дальше не замечая что время мимо них пробежало. 

Мне может легко говорить так как я сам от молодых не далеко убежал или молодым остался;) но в Германии уже 30/40 % из молодых русского не понимают, а им стишки на русском расказывают.

Или если я слышу что тамада делает рекламу и расказывает невесте что она даже за тем смотрит что бы люди не напилися, то ето просто смешно ;). 

Я Людей тоже не подбиваю на выпивки, 3 Тоста, - а дальше кто как хочет и может. Но если я решил как Гость на Свадьбе в Компании немного больше выпить, то ни какая тамада меня не остановит и права не имеет.

Я думаю что нам очень многим надо просто иногда к молодежи прислушатся, посмотреть на мир, kроме книг существует много журналах о свадьбах и в основном в них тоже иногда хорошая и актуальная информация стоит.

Я знаю и понимая что работа трудная, ответственая ... и так-же очень разные люди которые наоборот от нового шарашатся и только на 3 раз понимают в чем дело.

Я честно говоря думаю что "Ассы" не знаю ето по русски или нет, короче тамады высшей лиги нам свои секреты здеся не расскажут. 

Я даже деньги предлагал ;) ито не расказали. ( Наверно мало предлагал).
Никого не хочу обидеть, просто разбудить если кто-то уснул ;).

Желаю всем счастъя и успехов и благадарю за информацию.

----------


## maknata

*pypss*,
 У нас к этому вродь как нормально родители относятся, шампанское и вино на столе у выпкскников присутсвует, ну если кто уж хочет налакаться чего -то покрепче, их не удержишь, но у меня как то таких экцессов не случается, хотя уже 10 лет веду выпускные (иногда по 2-3 подряд в один год по разным районам области).

----------


## maknata

*liveonstage*,
 Не знаю как у вас в Германии, но у нас многое меняется. Да и одно и то же ведь и самой надоедает. Остаётся костяк - традиции и обряды, но так хотят заказчики. А если хотят абсолютно новое - делаем новое.


> "Ассы" не знаю ето по русски или нет, короче тамады высшей лиги нам свои секреты здеся не расскажут. 
> 
> 
> Я даже деньги предлагал ;)


 Это какие? (в смысле "тамады" высшей лиги? Люди с раскручеными именами, то бишь профессиональные артисты? А вы лично были на таких свадьбах, где они вели? Ну и расскажите нам, что такого они делали, что мы не делаем? А мы уж тогда проснёмся,прозреем, переосмыслим своё поведение и обновим свои программы!:wink:

----------


## Lilu

[QUOTE=liveonstage;292366]добрый день всем !!!

очень интерессная тема, так как работаю сам тамадой.

Незнаю с чего начать ;).

Начни с главного - что интересного видел, слышал, проводил на свадьбах в Германии. Твои личные наработки, чем живёшь, чем мучаешься, а уж мы поможем разродиться!  :Aga:

----------


## Lilu

Кстати у меня вопрос: разрезание торта у вас делают до или после покрывания? и с какими словами( на русском и на украинском) у нас этот момент немного смазан, т.е. нету чёткого обряда - молодые нарезают из верхнего яруса 2 кусочка торта, потом дружно друг друга кормят, затем поцелуй(с облизыванием) причём кричат им горько!(правда не всегда, иногда вообще ничего не кричат)
хотя им уже сладко! немного запутанная ситуация...помогите разобраться, плиз ... :flower:

----------


## хухрындик

*Lilu*,
 Это обряд. Посвящение в хозяева. Первое дело, первые домашние хлопоты с которыми молодые справляються вместе. До или после покрытия? Я решаю этот вопрос с молодыми. Т.е. спрашиваю - Вы хотите разрезать торт в фате или без нее? И все. Как сами решат так и будет.
После того как покормили друг друга, то обязательно нужно кричать сладко! Я сам обьявляю об этом. И все с радостью кричат.
Вообще если есть какие-то неувязки, я всегда сьезжаю на молодых. Пучть они думают и решают как хотят чтоб всё было. А то иногда я что-то начинаю делать, а у них это не принято....

*liveonstage*,
 Позвольте с Вами не согласиться. Основная работа тамады на свадьбе это соблюдение обрядов и конкурсы. Обряды не меняються не только за 10 лет. Им уже гораздо больше лет. А конурсы все стараються менять...
Насчет АССОВ! Работал я однажды с одним таким...Вы знаете, разница только в том что он каой-то там заслуженный артист, а я просто Вася Пупкин....связки, конкурсы, подводки всё как у всех....

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:biggrin: Всем привет! Тема больная поднята- Ассы и всё такое!!! У нас тоже есть так называемые ассы- но кроме раскрученого голоса и мордашки по местному радио и ТВ практически ничем не отличаются, наоборот, снобы, а цены просто астро- и гастрономические. Одна клиентка жаловалась, что под час проведения свадьбы у её дочери один такой  ассссс после 1 стола на 1 муз. час просто срулил на 1,5 часа - сказал, что кто-то заболел. А гости его застукали в зале этажом выше, где он провёл 1 стол и вернулся как ни в чем не бывало. А бабок срубил с обоих свадеб по полной программе. Другой асссс- заслуженный и перезаслуженный поёт ЧИСТА под фанеру- а народ просто тает от его раскрученного ещё про Союзе имени. И таких много, вот почему я стала тамадой - как грится за Державу и людей АбиднА. Главное, чтоб молодым  и гостям было весело, комфортно и чувствовали себя раскрепощённо, а не на очередном концерте или партконференции. :Aga:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

хухрындик, дорогой, а можно про обряд посвящения хозяев поподробней?!!!! Интересно как на Одесщине проводят! Плизззз!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Lilu, у меня тоже проблема с разрезанием тортов. А главная проблема - так это повара, которые (если не успеешь остановить) - сами и порежут- и раздадут- и полторта уведут.

----------


## tolyanich

http://www.razvlekuha.com/video/tama...a01e2fc2e277c5

Приколитесь. Тамаду снесли:biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

> Приколитесь. Тамаду снесли


Имеется ввиду видео по ссылке выше

----------


## pupsik

интерес явно есть

----------


## anettt

*tolyanich*,
 :Ok:  :biggrin:

----------


## Djazi

Мне предстоит свадьба,  куда сначала  хотели пригласить  гармониста. Но гармонисты, оказывается, нарасхват.  А старшее поколение хочет  попеть за столом чтобы создать иллюзию гармошки.  Скажите,  пожалуйста, может быть у кого-то есть нарезки застольных песен. Потому что если петь целиком, то боюсь, что свадьба затянется надолго.  Пользуется ли кто-то застольными песнями?
Очень была бы признательна за нарезки застольных песен :flower:  
И хотелось бы узнать: как надолго это может затянуться?

----------


## Элен

Недавно  выкладывали  в  поиске  минус-ремикс  народных  песен,он  состоит  из  отрывков  народных  песен,их  ведь  и  поют  за  столом  обычно.
А  отрывки  минусов  сделать  совсем  не  трудно.Думаю,1 куплет  и  припев - сойдёт  для  отрывочка  из  песни.И  так  штук  10-15  самых  любимых  записать,не  сложно  и  затянется  всего  на  20-30 минут,это  даже  неплохо,что  предложили  такое,всё  меньше  работы - и  гости  довольны.
Djazi ,напиши,какие   песни  застольные  нужны,я  нарежу.

----------


## Элен

У  нас  поют  такие:



> Огней  так  много  золотых
> Одинокая  гармонь
> Старый  клён
> Ромашки  спрятались
> Каким  ты  был
> Подорожник  трава
> Ягода-малина
> Малиновка
> Погода  в  доме
> ...


Это  только  часть  популярных  застольных. Можно  распечатать  по  штук  десять  экземпляров  текстов  и  просто  раздать  по  столам,у  кого  есть  желание  петь.Просто,если  тексты  не  раздать  на  всякий  случай,порой  получается,что  сама  только  и  поёшь,потому  что  большинство  уверены,что  песню  знают  наизусть, а  наяву  оказывается, всего  пару  строчек.:wink:

----------


## maknata

*Lilu*,
 Режем торт (большой свадебный, мелкие, предназначенные для сладкого стола сами повара режут, у нас их обычно по 3-4 вида и так, чтобы хватило каждому гостю, если заставить молодожёнов всё это резать - у них руки отвалятся) после снятия фаты. Когда сняли фату я подхожу к молодым и предлагаю жене на правах молодой хозяйки пригласить гостей за стол. Иногда провожу аукцион свадебного торта. Т.е. верхушку молодожёны срезают себе (при этом и муж и жена одной рукой держат нож,чтобы было две руки как одна, а двумя другими помогают себе), а потом начинаются торги - первый кусочек, начальная цена.... (цену говорят молодожёны). Второй уже чуть дешевле и т.д.

----------


## tolyanich

Ну а видео где толпа  ворующая невесту сносит тамаду, как я  понял кроме Ани никто и не посмотрел?  Девушки расслабляйтесь иногда, что вы всё  о работе:biggrin:   Чем меньше  зацикливаетесь, тем  больше свежих идей приходит. А учиться нужно не у  мэтров высшей лиги(если такие и есть, то  их шуткам и конкурсам уже по 100 лет), а у молодых  талантливых ребят. Особенно у самоучек или КВНщиков. Они культпросветов не заканчивали, поэтому  не повязаны по рукам и ногам  всякими шаблонами, традициями, и навязанными нам методическими пособиями, сценариями и прочей ерундой. Вот недавно  с ужасом пришёл к мысли, что  родители молодожёнов наши ровестники! И когда мне говорят, что на банкете  будут гости лет по сорок, первое, что приходит в голову - это репертуарчик 60-70х. А потом  до меня  доходит, что мне вот и самому  скоро 40 и нафига мне  эти песни 60-Х? Не такой я  и старый:biggrin: Так что наверно и они совсем не обязательно любят  ретро.  Вобщем я за новаторство, фантазию, импровизацию. За  жизнь, она  действительно не стоит на месте, согласен с* liveonstage* 
Ещё раз даю ссылку на видео: http://www.razvlekuha.com/video/tama...a01e2fc2e277c5
Улыбнитесь

----------


## Djazi

*Элен*,



> Djazi ,напиши,какие песни застольные нужны,я нарежу.





> У нас поют такие:
> 
> Цитата:
> Огней так много золотых
> Одинокая гармонь
> Старый клён
> Ромашки спрятались
> Каким ты был
> Подорожник трава
> ...


Элен,  была бы очень признательна если бы ты  поделилась перечисленными нарезками. А ещё нужны:

ОЙ, при лужке, при лужке ( Это любимая песня свёкра будущего)
Виновата ли я
Течёт ручей
Живёт моя отрада
Ой, рябина кудрявая
Стою на полустаночке
Ты глядел на меня( А за окном то дождь, то снег)
Вот кто-то с горочки спустился

Сама делать нарезки я не умею:(

----------


## Djazi

*tolyanich*,
 Ну почему же, я скачала и улыбнулась, но так и не поняла, что  там произошло, уж больно короткий ролик. А вот теперь рассмешил, когда прокомментировал :Ok:

----------


## Элен

*Djazi*,
 Хорошо,я  вечером   пришлю  тебе  на  ящик,он  ведь  неограниченный,постараюсь  найти  и  те,что  тебе  нужны. :Aga:

----------


## Djazi

*Элен*,



> Djazi,
> Хорошо,я вечером пришлю тебе на ящик,он ведь неограниченный,постараюсь найти и те,что тебе нужны.


Я буду просто счастлива:rolleyes:

Кстати в эту субботу, я использовала на свадьбе нарезки на мысли- ну только почитала мысли семьи и свидетелей, а ещё включила мысли их малышки- у молодых уже есть дитё, ему 3 месяца. Это то, где нарезочка такая:ляляляляляляляля. Все были  просто в восторге!  Так что спасибочки  ещё раз огромное- преогромное  за нарезки на мысли

----------


## Tamara

> Вот как и обещала сценарий выпускного на украинском.


Благодарю за сценарий. Класс!!!! :flower:

----------


## *SINGER*

Ребятки,тема супер!!! Но она уже такая большая, я ещё её не всю просмотрела(времени мало),а мне нужна помощь,может кто откликнется...
Дело вот в чём - в моём кафе (там,где я работаю)намечается свадьба,женится пожилая пара.Меня хотят пригласить и как певицу и  как ведущую....У меня есть кое-какие сценарии,но я их проводила в случае с молодыми молодожёнами....А эти,говорят,что конкурсы им не нужны...а ведь любой сценарий в основном и состоит из конкурсов!:eek: 
А ещё говорят,что и песни им не особо важны,лишь бы только кто-нибудь вечер вёл....Что они понимают под этим словом непонятно....kuku Отказываться и потерять деньги не хочется! А что делать не знаю,может посоветуете что-нибудь?

----------


## Элен

> говорят,что конкурсы им не нужны...





> ещё говорят,что и песни им не особо важны,лишь бы только кто-нибудь вечер вёл....


Оффигеть,такое  слышу  первый  раз:eek:
Я  бы  тоже  растерялась...

----------


## tolyanich

> .а ведь любой сценарий в основном и состоит из конкурсов!


Не факт. Придётся потрудиться над оригинальным сценарием. А гостей много? И сколько лет пожиложёнам?

----------


## Вета

Элен, спасибо! Всё замечательно! :Ok:

----------


## Djazi

*Элен*,
 Нарезочки все супер класс! :Ok:   Спасибочки тебе!

----------


## *SINGER*

> А гостей много? И сколько лет пожиложёнам?


:biggrin: 
Гостей - 30 человек, а "молодым" я их ещё не видела,после 50-55-ти,наверное:eek:

----------


## *SINGER*

Неужели мне никто не даст ценный совет? :Tu:

----------


## tolyanich

> бери игры малоподвижные


 :Aga:  
Думаю основная твоя работа должна быть проделана до свадьбы. Нужно обязательно встретиться. Записать подробно данные всех гостей. Будешь каждого представлять, предоставлять слово.Уже  на  пол свадьбы :biggrin: Плюс конкурс  на лучший тост. Ну  и пару  застольных игр (уверен что этого материала у вас  достаточно)
И небойтесь пауз. Это уже совет всем  ведущим. Редко  видел когда тамада давал(а) людям  хотябы 5-10 минут пообщаться.А ведь  многие не виделись по несколько лет, приехали к родственникам на свадьбу. Тем  более когда  свадьба возрастная,  с удовольствием  пообщаются  под лёгкую фоновую музыку. А ещё  это поколение  очень хорошо танцует, так что делайте ставку на  музыку, хоть они и сказали что им песни не нужны. Может им не нужны, а  их гостям нужны.

----------


## tolyanich

И тост в тему: 
Ночь, луна, тишина, он и она
Он сказал "да", она сказала "нет"...
Прошло много лет
Снова Ночь, луна, тишина, он и она
Он сказал "да" и она сказала "да"
Но годы были уже не те!:biggrin: 
Так  выпьем же  за то, чтобы  всё в  этой жизни пделалось своевременно!:biggrin:  :Pivo:  


Только не  этой свадьбе не нужно этот тост произносить :Vah:  :biggrin:

----------


## Элен

> Только не этой свадьбе не нужно этот тост произносить


Почему  же? К  концу  вечера  можно  и  сказануть:wink: Пусть  задумаются, только  лучше  будет,если  наверстают  упущенное.:biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

> Почему  же? К  концу  вечера  можно  и  сказануть:wink: Пусть  задумаются, только  лучше  будет,если  наверстают  упущенное.:biggrin:


Ну, я   за последствия не отвечаю. Так что на вашу  ответственность:biggrin:

----------


## Вета

Я тоже считаю, что не надо таких тостов, не надо делать акцент на возраст - оно и так понятно. Я даже стараюсь на возрастных юбилеях (от 50 и выше) не произносить количества лет.

----------


## Вета

А поют и пляшут они ни чуть не хуже. а подчас и зажигательнее молодых.

----------


## *SINGER*

Ребятки!!! Спасибо всем,кто ответил!
Вчера встречалась с "пожиложёнами",(до этого разговаривала только с, так сказать, женихом)....А вчера были оба, и как оказалось, и песни и конкурсы и всё им надо!!!
Во уж клиенты бывают с причудами!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!kuku

----------


## tolyanich

Что и требовалось доказать:biggrin:  Они просто  цену сбивали. Чтобы много не запросила сказали, что им ничего не нужно. Просто посидиш с нами и всё:biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

> и ни у кого нет.


 Теперь будет у всех:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

Ребятки, у кого что есть интересного для встречи выпускников (20 лет)?

----------


## Вета

> Мы делаем"тетушку Чарли"


Прикольно! :Ok:  
А что "тётушка" делает ?:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

*mumusika*,
 Пасибки!!!!  :flower:

----------


## Виталий ЭФФ

*Tip-Top*,
 Отличные советы. Прям РЕСПЕКТ! Как используем - расскажу.

----------


## ШанСоныч

Друзья! Скоро день мед. работника! У кого что есть по этому поводу? Может быть готовый сценарий, кому не жаль! Очень буду признателен, если выложете!!! :Aga:   :Pivo:   :flower:

----------


## ШанСоныч

*mumusika*,
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :Oj:   Поковыряюсь:biggrin:

----------


## Вета

ШанСоныч- класс! :Ok:  
Умница!:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

*ШанСоныч*,
 Ой, спасибки большущееее!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:   :flower:   :Pivo:

----------


## *SINGER*

Ребяточки, а может у кого-нить есть готовый сценарий свадебного вечера для не молодых "молодых"....?
Буду очень признательна!!!

----------


## nat_ka

Ой, спасибо!!! столько полезной информации!!!! Но у меня вопрос!!!! Заказчики попросили провести обряд снятия фаты, но в старинном стиле, говорят видили две свадьбы с такими обрядами, но на одной им не понравилось т.к. говорят и стихи современные и музыка... я тут видела писали про снятие фаты, может подскажете как сделать? Какую музыку лучше? Ну чтобы смотрелось не очень современно....

----------


## Ledi

> А теперь прошу на кресло, занимайте быстро место.
> *Открывайте шире рот*, ждите- доктор подойдет.
> Проведет в зубах раскопки, пломбы сделает и скобки.
> Удалит больной осколок. Это чудный( *гинеколог*)


*Kiskacool*,
 :Ok:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Tamara

> ...я тут видела писали про снятие фаты, может подскажете как сделать? Какую музыку лучше? Ну чтобы смотрелось не очень современно....


На Украине фату снимают под песню "Горіла сосна" и в селах и в городе, сам обряд я описывала раньше.

----------


## nat_ka

[b]Tamara


> На Украине фату снимают под песню "Горіла сосна" и в селах и в городе, сам обряд я описывала раньше.
> __________________


Спасибо огромное!!!! А слова какие?Ну так чтоб почти как в старину

----------


## Анна Владимировна

Люди!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Помогите!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Через неделю попросили выпускной провести у ВУЗа. Что делать????? Сценария нет!!!!! Не знаю как себя вести...... Помогите, пожалуйста.....

zosya84@mail.ru

----------


## anettt

> Ну а видео где толпа ворующая невесту сносит тамаду, как я понял кроме Ани никто и не посмотрел? Девушки расслабляйтесь иногда, что вы всё о работе Чем меньше зацикливаетесь, тем больше свежих идей приходит......


Толя ты не стар.....
Ты суперстарррр!!!!!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Анна Владимировна

**SINGER**,
 не могли бы вы мне помочь??????? Мне срочно нужен сценарий выпускного в ВУЗе....... Вы проводили такие банкеты??????
zosya84@mail.ru

----------


## *SINGER*

*Анна Владимировна*,
 К сожалению помочь вам не могу...таких вечеров никогда не проводила,
да и сценария нет...:frown:

----------


## Вета

> **SINGER**,
>  не могли бы вы мне помочь??????? Мне срочно нужен сценарий выпускного в ВУЗе....... Вы проводили такие банкеты??????
> zosya84@mail.ru


Надо больше информации о ВУЗе факультете. Проводила один раз, но с конкретной информацией и направлением - социальная работа, так же подстраивала сценарий под конкретных преподавателей.   :Aga:

----------


## nat_ka

> Вот тут ещё есть чё почитать о стариных свадебных украинских обрядах.. так что можно сделать всё как в старину))) http://www.ukrlib.com.ua/narod/print...?id=9&bookid=0
> Тут же есть ещё тексты.. http://www.ukrlib.com.ua/narod/print...?id=9&bookid=1


Спасибо!!! НО МНЕ НАДО НА РУССКОМ:frown:

----------


## *SINGER*

Уважаемые "тамадящие"! Может у кого есть готовый сценарий свадебного вечера для немолодой пары.Выложите,пожалуйста,буду очень благодарна и признательна...(вечер 22 июня)

----------


## Сергиевская

Всем привет! Давно читаю эту тему, много чего взял себе на вооружение. Всем спасибо! Но вот недавно заказали свадьбу на 15 человек. Это самые близкие - родители, бабушки, дедушки, сестры и братья, то есть все "свои". На 130 человек свадьба была, а вот с
15 что делать? Так кое-что насобирал, но активных игр не проведешь ( свадьба на небольшом корабле). Ну артистов нескольких пригласил, ну песни с ними попою, ну дискотека в стиле 80-х, а что еще???
Может кто подскажет?
Заранее благодарен. :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Вета

> На 130 человек свадьба была, а вот с
> 15 что делать? Так кое-что насобирал, но активных игр не проведешь ( свадьба на небольшом корабле). Ну артистов нескольких пригласил, ну песни с ними попою, ну дискотека в стиле 80-х, а что еще???
> Может кто подскажет?
> Заранее благодарен.


Я думаю, раз они решили таким тесным, родным кругом отмечать, то и нехотят особой суеты и тем, более  - на "небольшом корабле" - не разбежишься! Не парься, то что есть - замечательно! :Ok:  
И в конце-концов, можно ведь с ними поговорить - чего они ожидают получить!:tongue:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:Aga:  Данила, попробуй "поиграть" со старыми фото- тоесть попроси фото с пелёнок и, демонстрируя их за столом. попроси прокомментировать (особенно те фото. где молодые в позе пупсиков - голяком :Vah:  )

----------


## Виталич

25 чек было, но 15... Круто! 
Крепись... :biggrin: Пусть караоке поют!  :Ok:

----------


## nat_ka

> всегда  пользуемся  инструментальными  композициями,если  нужно - могу  самые  красивые  прислать.


Можно мне?  ОЧ Нужно....ПЛИЗЗЗ!!!! :flower:  :frown:

----------


## Элен

*nat_ka*,
 можно,конечно,только  вот  если  ящик  твой  принимать  будет :Ha:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> можно,конечно,только вот если ящик твой принимать будет
> __________________


тогда может для всех выложите? вам будут благодарны!!!

----------


## anettt

> nat_ka,
> можно,конечно,только вот если ящик твой принимать будет


Элен, шли сюда anetttmuz@gmail.ru, я ей передам

----------


## Gala

Молодые попросили на свадьбе провести игру, в которой нескольким мужчинам одевают на голову чулки...и по идее дальше должно произойти что то очень смешное, а вот что- они не помнят, а я не знаю! Не подскажете, что это за игра такая?! :Tu:

----------


## Yuli4ka

Здравствуйте! меня зовут Юля. Я живу на украине, в донецкой области. Веду свадьбы и праздники 7 лет. где-то год-полтора назад мне стало "тесно" в моей свадьбе. а на других я не присутствую:wink: .
Стала искать в интернете. Материала всякого много, но много одинакового. Одни и те же игры и стихи. а мне интересен конкретный опыт других ведущих. Другой взгляд на начало свадьбы, варианты выкупов. 
Я стала общаться со своими коллегами. Кто-то чего-то рассказывал. Некоторые вещи мне нравились и я их применяла. причем, я заметила, что один к одному применять не получается. Ты "берешь" идею или форму, а потом делаешь что-то новое (основанное на чужом), но по-своему.
У меня маленький стаж общения в Интернете. очень сложно письменно выражать свои мысли, чтобы было коротко и ясно.
в любом случае, мне и сайт, и форум и общение коллег - ОЧЕНЬ НРАВЯТСЯ!! Общаться - нужно!! полезно и выгодно всем!!

У меня есть тоже свои наработки. Я вот освоюсь и обязательно поделюсь.

НО!!!! У меня проблемка!! с завтрашнего дня - выпускные!! Как я их не люблю, а придется 6 дней подряд работать. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, играми для выпускного, кто как ведет застолья, может, игры какие застольные подскажите!!!

Заранее благодарна! Ваша коллега Юля из Донбасса.

----------


## Вета

> с завтрашнего дня - выпускные!! Как я их не люблю, а придется


Не любишь - не работай!   :Vah:

----------


## Татьянка

*Yuli4ka*,
 :flower:  Спасибки за готовую программу, а, то я свою старую откапала, но не то... А тут новенький готовый вариант!!! Будут вопросики обращайся!!! :Aga:   Всегда помогу, правда, у меня тоже есть один недостаток, в моем ноуте, не так много заложено моих программ, я не так давно его купила и всё просто на листах, но что есть, поделюсь!!! :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## Djazi

*Вета*,
 Спасибо, очень понравилось.К сожалению, я не рискнула вести в этом  в этом году выпускной. Но вот на следующий год хочу обязательно попробовать.

----------


## Yuli4ka

[QUOTE=Татьянка;326003]*Yuli4ka*,
  Спасибки за готовую программу, 

*Татьянка*!!

Конечно, пожалуйста! Это не целая программа. это только начало. Первые тосты и пара конкурсов. Конечно, свеженькое, и на мой взгляд, неплохое. Я использвала, получалось нормально. 
Если пришлешь мне свои конкурсы или подводки к тостам (самые классные или самые рабочие) на выпускной - буду премного благодарна. Буду хвастаться, что тамбовский волк - мне товарищ!:smile: 

Уже упоминали этот сайт. В нем много интересного. Так интересно, даже своего знакомого там нашла. Парень. сын нашего свадебника, рассказывает об украинских традициях. И еще там есть люди с этого форума. И это хорошо!!!!!

http://www.studiohalyava.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=183

Там, где детские праздники есть информация про выпускной.

----------


## Yuli4ka

> Уважаемые "тамадящие"! Может у кого есть готовый сценарий свадебного вечера для немолодой пары.Выложите,пожалуйста,буду очень благодарна и признательна...(вечер 22 июня)


Дорогая, *SINGER*!

готовым сценарием сейчас не помогу, но ведь ты - певица! Взрослые люди - сентиментальные. Да, конкурсы, да , тосты, но нельзя уменьшать возможности спетой вовремя песни. 
Певец, музыкант, если умело вледеет своим репертуаром - это Бог для простых людей!! :smile: 

уже половину "ведения" можно построить на песнях. Поговори с заказчиками, какие песни они любят, каких исполнителей. Что там у них с семьями (сыновья - дочери, внуки - зятья), может что по жизни связано с какими песнями. И следи за ходом поздравлений (а именно это на мой взгляд можно сделать основой вечера), чувствуй компанию, настроение. и после сказанного посвящай песню. От мамы - сыну, другу. подруге и.т.д

Я не открываю америки, ничего нового наверное никому не сообщаю, но знаете, мне кажется в этом секрет точного попадания в настроение компании, это так просто и так сложно - почувствовать, какая песня сейчас нужна. И еще маленький приемчик, слушая поздравляющих гостей (особенно, если это солидная публика, толкающая долгие тосты), выберите для себя какую-то мысль их этой речи. Может, это основная мысль, или хохма тостующего. И потом, как-бы завершая тост, подытоживая его, постройте предложение на этой фразе. И человеку притно - вы его слушали (может быть единственный из всех гостей) и вам, как ведущему- дополнительные баллы.

Это большое мастрество или природный талант, быть таким тамадой (или ведущим, или свадебным музыкантом), чтобы своим общением, своими песнями, даже манерой преподносить призы гостям - делать шоу. И не мешать людям отдыхать!

Все!! Умолкаю!!:smile:

----------


## Вета

> Спасибо, *Вета*, за дружеский совет!! Такой себе "шлепочек" вместо конкретной информации.  [/I]


Yuli4ka, Я вовсе не хотела никого обидеть! :Aga:  
 Мы - люди-праздник, и если у нас нет желания работать, а именно веселить и развлекать, то и публика нас никогда не поддержит и незаценит, если можно так выразиться. 
Да, выпускные проводить нелегко, и если ты не читала предыдущие мои высказывания - я тоже советовалась по поводу их проведения. И тоже выкладывала своё начало банкета. 
Ты - молодец, мне очень понравились твои идеи! 
Продолжение своего банкета, если хочешь, пришлю в ЛС.:tongue:

----------


## Yuli4ka

[_QUOTE=Вета;327059]Yuli4ka, Я вовсе не хотела никого обидеть! 
 Мы - люди-праздник, и если у нас нет желания работать, а именно веселить и развлекать, то и публика нас никогда не поддержит и незаценит, если можно так выразиться. 

Продолжение своего банкета, если хочешь, пришлю в ЛС.:tongue:[/QUOTE]_

Уважаемая, *Вета!!!*

Да, именно, уважаемая! На этом форуме вообще очень много людей, которые достойны именно такого обращения. Я очень рада возможности общаться.
Да, я читала твои идеи. Очень хорошо. Ты - наверное давненько работаешь? 

Сегодня - первый выпускной. Если есть желание чем-то еще со мной поделится - буду благодарна!! Как представлять учителей?? какие игры идут на "Ура!"?

До связи!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Gala

Уважаемые дамы! Извините, что так беспардонно врываюсь со своим наболевшим! Ну всё таки, может кто нибудь в курсе, что это за игра такая с чулками на мужских головах!?

----------


## Djazi

Сообщение от Элен  
всегда пользуемся инструментальными композициями,если нужно - могу самые красивые прислать

А можно мне тоже?

----------


## Yuli4ka

> Уважаемые дамы! Извините, что так беспардонно врываюсь со своим наболевшим! Ну всё таки, может кто нибудь в курсе, что это за игра такая с чулками на мужских головах!?


*Gala!!*

Я не знаю такой игры. Если бы знала - обязательно бы поделилась. И даже предположить не могу, что может быть смешного в чулках на голове. Что в них делать. Может, смешно, что если натянуть чулок на лицо (и если он черного цвета), а сверху одеть парик или шляпу африканскую - получается чистый негр. Он может что-нибудь рассказать, спеть. У нас так один юморист выступал в "Аншлаге". Очень популярный номер был.

А прикиньте, один выходит в черном чулке и кудрявом карике - негр. Второй в чулке желтого цвета - китаец. Еще один - в коричневом чулке - индус или загорелый латиноамериканец и т.п. А??

Тут еще может быть, что в той компании просто была хорошая веселая вечеринка и любая развлекуха у них проходила супер, а эта вообще удалась, вот они её и запомнили. Проведи её второй раз - ничего особенного.
У меня так много раз было. В одной компании делаю что-то - ну просто отпад, отлично, на следующий день, то жк самое, но в другой компании - совсем по-другому.

Понимаю, что утешение вам от этого слабое, но не думайте, что вас никто не услышал, просто рассказать про чулки нам, увы, нечего. :frown: 

С уважением, Yuli4ka.:smile:

----------


## Вета

> *Вета*,
>  К сожалению, я не рискнула вести в этом  в этом году выпускной. Но вот на следующий год хочу обязательно попробовать.


*Djazi*, я провела свой первый выпускной. Тоже было немного страшновато. :Aga:  Но надо же когда-то начинать! :tongue: 
 Всё прошло замечательно!  :Ok:

----------


## Yuli4ka

> Ребятки,вот сюда закачала две папочки. http://ibox.org.ua/68147/
> В первой (разное):


*Элен!*

Спасибо, я сегодня скачала. Если буду использовать в работе - расскажу.

----------


## Вета

> Ребятки,вот  сюда  закачала  две  папочки.  [


Спасибо, Элен! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :Ok:

----------


## Motya

где то видела конкурс смешной с родителями, не могу найти.
помогите пожалуйста

----------


## Викуша

*хухрындик*,
 У меня не получается скачать эти нарезки,не знаю почему,ты не можешь их на мыло послать,если возможно? vika1703@mail.ru

----------


## maknata

*Yuli4ka*,
*Motya*,
 Приветики! Рада приветствовать вас в нашей темке!
Юличка! Спасибо за новые идейки для выпускного!)))

Ребятки, а у меня ситуация со свадьбой :Jopa:   - сижу вот голову ломаю. Клиенты заказали снятие фаты в обязательном порядке, но вот у жениха родителей нет, из родни есть только дедушка. Я сразу вспомнила про крёстную мать, но она далеко и никто не знает - приедет ли она? Дедушке поручить повязать платок невесте - вродь как то не оно :Fz:  .... Пусть жених сам платок повязывает, что ли? У кого какие идеи? ( у меня ещё почти три недели впереди, мож вместе что нить придумаем?:wink: )

----------


## *SINGER*

> Дорогая, SINGER!
> 
> готовым сценарием сейчас не помогу, но ведь ты - певица!


Юлечка! Свадьба прошла на "Ура" Спасибо,что обратила внимание на моё сообщение...:rolleyes:

----------


## Lilu

Девчёнки и мальчишки, у меня на носу Д.Р., программа почти вся готова, но заказчику требуются новые игры с парами(муж + жена), старые( Мумия, и Банки) он видел и не хочет повториний. Сейчас с 27 ого начинаются выпускные , до утра , мне просто некогда что-либо искать и выдумывать, а Д.Р. 30 июля. :Fz:  Хелп!СОС! и т.д.

----------


## Yuli4ka

> где то видела конкурс смешной с родителями, не могу найти.
> помогите пожалуйста


*Motya!*

Я ничего смешного с родителями не делаю. прсто, когда мы присваиваем звания "Тесть - теща", "Свекр - свекровь", то я предлагаю породниться в танцах. Танцевальные отрывки - короткие (30 - 40 секунд). А то мне как-то рассказывали, что на одной свадьбе заставили тещу что-ли с зятем танцевать или невестку со свекровью. И так долго они танцевали, а притом были не в очень хороших отношениях.то гостям было НЕИНТЕРЕСНО ВООБЩЕ. А ведь надо, чтобы было наоборот!!


свекр - невестка - *лезгинка*
теща - зять - *гопачок*
невестка  -  свекровь - [B]_цыганочка[/_B]
тесть - зять - *РЭП*
свекр - теща - *вальс*
теща - свекр - *рок-н-ролл*

Здесь важен комментарий танцев. Кто для кого танцует? Ну конечно теща для зятя, а невестка перед свекровью. и т.д. Наро смотрит с воодушевлением.

Блин, очень тредно описывать. то что на свадьбе проходит за считанные минуты.

надеюсь, даже если не пригодится, то вдохновит!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

> Ребятки, а у меня ситуация со свадьбой - сижу вот голову ломаю. Клиенты заказали снятие фаты в обязательном порядке, но вот у жениха родителей нет, из родни есть только дедушка. Я сразу вспомнила про крёстную мать, но она далеко и никто не знает - приедет ли она? Дедушке поручить повязать платок невесте - вродь как то не оно .... Пусть жених сам платок повязывает, что ли? У кого какие идеи? ( у меня ещё почти три недели впереди, мож вместе что нить придумаем?


*maknata!*

Я что-то ничего сказать не могу. Глупая ситуация. Если будет крестная мать - то нормально. На то она и крестная мать. А вот если её не будет, то зачем оно - это снятие фаты. Ведь семейная "интимность" этого момента исчезает. 
Разве что можно выбрать старейшую (самую уважаемую) женщину в родне жениха, может, тетка какая. ну и пусть она делает это дело :))).

Да-с.... Ситуация.... Все, я больше ничем не помогу.

----------


## olgabo

> *Yuli4ka*,
> *Motya*,
>  Приветики! Рада приветствовать вас в нашей темке!
> Юличка! Спасибо за новые идейки для выпускного!)))
> 
> Ребятки, а у меня ситуация со свадьбой  - сижу вот голову ломаю. Клиенты заказали снятие фаты в обязательном порядке, но вот у жениха родителей нет, из родни есть только дедушка. Я сразу вспомнила про крёстную мать, но она далеко и никто не знает - приедет ли она? Дедушке поручить повязать платок невесте - вродь как то не оно .... Пусть жених сам платок повязывает, что ли? У кого какие идеи? ( у меня ещё почти три недели впереди, мож вместе что нить придумаем?:wink: )


Я так понимаю, что лучше, чтобы женшина платок повязывала, а раз нет матери жениха, то пусть это сделает мама невесты, благословляя дочь на счастливую семейную жизнь.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> свекр - невестка - лезгинка
> теща - зять - гопачок
> невестка - свекровь - *цыганочка*
> тесть - зять - РЭП
> свекр - теща - вальс
> теща - свекр - рок-н-ролл
> 
> Здесь важен комментарий танцев. Кто для кого танцует? Ну конечно теща для зятя, а невестка перед свекровью. и т.д. Наро смотрит с воодушевлением.


с комментариями поосторожнее! и потом есть тематические танцы-свекровушка,тёща

----------


## Djazi

Здравствуйте! Огромное спасибо всем за свежие идеи.
А мне вот понадобилась музыка, вернее фонограмма Еврейской музыки(ХАВА НАГИЛА), не сама песня, а фонограмма. Я ранее описывала конкурс Музыкальная шкатулочка. И вот там есть задание- Изобразить пьяного человека. Очень понравилось, что в это время мне поставила девушка- ди джей эту музыку- так она подошла для этого задания-  просто Супер! Музыка такая... она начинается медленно, как бы раскачивается сначала. Если у кого-то есть- поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Татьянка

> Я ранее описывала конкурс Музыкальная шкатулочка.


:rolleyes:  Простите, пропустила, а теперь не могу страничку откопать, не дадите сносочку, чтобы суть уловить! :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## Djazi

> Простите, пропустила, а теперь не могу страничку откопать, не дадите сносочку, чтобы суть уловить!


Даю ссылочку на страничку, где я писала про музыкальную шкатулку:
http://www.plus-msk.ru/forum/showthr...711#post276711

Вот ещё у меня появилось задание новое в шкатулочке:
-Выйти из-за стола и пройтись перед столиками как пьяный человек
-Станцевать цыганочку с выходом
 Всегда на Ура! проходит.

----------


## olgabo

Помогите, пожалуйста!
Я свадьбы еще ни разу не вела, а сейчас мне предстоит маленькую семейную свадьбу провести. Подскажите, пожалуйста, что пишут в дипломах при посвящении в тещу, тестя, свекровь, свекра. Может, кто-нибудь поделится готовыми, чтобы туда только имя надо было вставить?

----------


## Татьянка

> Девчёнки и мальчишки, у меня на носу Д.Р., программа почти вся готова,


:rolleyes:  Сколько лет именнику? А то у меня тоже скоро подобная туса. Но над прогой еще не работала. Планирую два блока с переодеваниями- цыганский, восточный. А первый будет- традиционный, есть ещё идейки? :wink:

----------


## Myk2007

> Даю ссылочку на страничку, где я писала про музыкальную шкатулку:
> http://www.plus-msk.ru/forum/showthr...711#post276711
> 
> Вот ещё у меня появилось задание новое в шкатулочке:
> -Выйти из-за стола и пройтись перед столиками как пьяный человек
> -Станцевать цыганочку с выходом
>  Всегда на Ура! проходит.


Привет,хочу провести тоже игру со шкатулкой, подскажите пожалуйста
побольше заданий,(сам не могу придумать).Спасибо.

----------


## olgabo

*maknata*,
 Спасибо!!! Выручила!!! В Corel и вперед!

----------


## marry

помогите... не знаю ,что говорить перед горкой шампанского и торт. как это все красиво представить?

----------


## Djazi

> Djazi,
> Оль,вот здесь на эту минусовочку ссылочки,я скачала,по-моему,это то,о чём ты говоришь - начинается с медленного темпа,затем ускоряется... Там два варианта. 
> http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread....C0%C3%C8%CB%C0


Элен, спасибо за ссылочку. Скачала я там два варианта, но это всё равно не то. Но попробую в эту субботу, может  и с этой будет хорошо.  Правда я попросила мне выслать тех, кто предлагает Хаву Нагилу, может у них то, что я ищу.
Если не найду, то придётся связываться с девушкой Диджеем, с которой я работала в тот вечер и задание, благодаря этой музыке приобрело другую окраску. Если найду, то поделюсь со всеми.

----------


## Djazi

> :rolleyes:  Сколько лет именнику? А то у меня тоже скоро подобная туса. Но над прогой еще не работала. Планирую два блока с переодеваниями- цыганский, восточный. А первый будет- традиционный, есть ещё идейки? :wink:


Танюша, а можешь поподробнее написать про блоки с переодеванием, Как их преподносишь и что там у тебя происходит в этих блоках?

----------


## palin78

> с комментариями поосторожнее! и потом есть тематические танцы-свекровушка,тёща


тут именно весь прикол в том,чтобы песни были не избитые,обычные,а такие,которых никто не ожидает,всегда интересно проходит.А свекровушка и тёща можно спеть в любое время в течение свадьбы.

----------


## Татьянка

> тут именно весь прикол в том,чтобы песни были не избитые,обычные,а такие,которых никто не ожидает,всегда интересно проходит.А свекровушка и тёща можно спеть в любое время в течение свадьбы.


:smile: А я вообще, практически, родителей не трогаю, им и так достаточно хлопот, пусть хоть на банкете отдохнут. А вот гостей и свидетелей  "дрючу" по полной!!!!:biggrin:  За всех, и за молодых и за родителей!!! :Aga:

----------


## АсичкаД

Привет всем! Ребята , а кто-то из вас работал на Крестинах? Не могли бы вы подсказать, что с ними делать?Может стишки кие-то есть?Поздравления?
В воскресенье будем играть , так вот хотелось бы разнообразить.....

Заранее благодарю!!!!!

----------


## наталинка

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане!
Случайно наткнулась на этот сайт! Я не профессиональная тамада, но веду праздники в своей семье: юбилеи, просто вечеринки, было несколько свадеб!  У вас на форуме нашла много новых идей, которые попробую применить у себя! Спасибо большое! 
У меня небольшая просьба: меня назначили организатором праздников на работе.  Новый год, 8 марта и т.д. провести не проблема. Но профессиональный праздник!!!! Мы - химики! Помогите пожалуйста, если у кого-нибудь есть идеи по поводу Дня химика, подскажите!:smile: Много сценариев по проведению Дня медицинского работника, дня водителя ... Но вот о нас, химиках, ничего!:frown: 

А теперь мой вклад в вашу копилку!
На одной из свадеб я проводила игру: взяла большой конверт, на котором написано " Самым молодым"
"В адрес нашей свадьбы пришло письмо. Здесь написано " Самым молодым" А кто у нас здесь самые молодые?! Конечно же молодожёны!"

Жених и невеста открывают конверт и достают конверт поменьше. Здесь написано "Самому кудрявому" Они выбирают из гостей самого кудрявого ( У нас выбрали самого лысого!!!! :Ok:  ) Этот человек достаёт конверт "Самому певучему" ( самому высокому, самому толстому и т. д. Выбрать 5-6 вариантов)и выбирает такого из зала. Последний достаёт бумагу, на которой написано задание: Спеть песню "Свадьба".  И вот этот хор из выбраных "самых-самых" поёт . А если им раздать шуточные инструменты, то вообще будет супер... :Ok:

----------


## Yuli4ka

> Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане!
> Случайно наткнулась на этот сайт! Я не профессиональная тамада, но веду праздники в своей семье: юбилеи, просто вечеринки, было несколько свадеб! У вас на форуме нашла много новых идей, которые попробую применить у себя! Спасибо большое! 
> У меня небольшая просьба: меня назначили организатором праздников на работе. Новый год, 8 марта и т.д. провести не проблема. Но профессиональный праздник!!!! Мы - химики! Помогите пожалуйста, если у кого-нибудь есть идеи по поводу Дня химика, подскажите!


*наталинка!*
А какие идеи по поводу Дня химика тебя интересуют?? Это застолье? или концерт?? (или я глупый вопрос задала?:wink: )

----------


## наталинка

Что-нибудь: стихи, тосты, сценарии, сценки!  :Aga:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Yuli4ka,ты супер!!!! мне очень понравилось,а как насчёт свадьбы у тебя как? (в смысле начало,первый тост) ???


> Могу поделится первым тостом. Я обычно первый тост делаю общим. т.е. все проходят за столы, наполняют бокалы и я предупреждаю, что первый тост - самый торжественный. Мы его должны произнести все вместе.

----------


## Аника-воин

Девочки и мальчики!
Вопрос для тех, кто работает давно и плотно! Где-то в начле  90-х было модно и прикольно на всяких корпоративах и пр. мероприятия зачитывать "указ" в стиле Петра1. Может у кого сохранился текстик, или кто нибудь что-то подобное сочинил?

----------


## Motya

*Татьянка*,
 ну расскажи какие конкурсы ты проводишь с гостями, если можно групповые, чтоб раскачигарить народ

----------


## АсичкаД

*maknata*,
*Yuli4ka*,
*mumusika*,

Огромнейшее вам спасибо!!!!! Вы очень помогли!!!!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> ну расскажи какие конкурсы ты проводишь с гостями, если можно групповые, чтоб раскачигарить народ


:eek: Я как -то не задумывалась над раскочегариванием. Я провожу не так много конкурсов, просто многие- игровые( с переодеванием) или , как правило парные, на три-четыре пары. Групповые- " Водоносы"( наполнить ведра детские с помощью пипетки, шприца, клизмы(самая маленькая), "Бомбардировщики"( монетки между коленок несем до предполагаемого объекта бомбежки, руки-крылья отпускать нельзя, и главное игрок запрашивает разрешения на атаку, а затем на возвращение на базу, " Стульчики"( объяснять не надо, игра детская, только купила маски для мужчин- зайчиков, а женщинам - бантики), " Скороходы"( большие галоши, размер 46-47, и бегают и танцуют в них, и т.п.)  :Aga:

----------


## Аника-воин

Дорогие ведущие!
Сначала написала свое сообщение, а потом решила просмотреть всю тему... Ребята, читала - оторваться не могла!!!!!! Какие вы молодцы!!! 
Я работала ведущей много лет назад, потом "переквалифицировалась" в "поющую":biggrin:, но, по старой памяти, иногда зовут чего нибудь провести. И вот, зашла вчера поискать этот указ, и поняла, что не могу просто уйти!
СПАСИБО ВСЕМ!!!!За интересные идеи, за куражовое настроение, за то, что вы есть!   :Ok:  
А Указ, если кто-то вдруг вспомнит, буду очень признательна, через 2 дня работать.

----------


## Аника-воин

*Элен*,
не смогла воспользоваться ссылкой на ретро-песни, может попробуем на адрес? Заранее благодарна!

----------


## Yuli4ka

*bhbyf!*,

А у тебя как насчет первого тоста на свадьбу?? Или вообще, как ты начинаешь ведение застолья??

Какой твой стиль??

----------


## maknata

*Yuli4ka*,
 Спасибо и Вам, с Вашей программы я тоже кой-чё почерпнула. Вот для чего и нужны такие форумы - обмен информацией - для кого-то уже старо, а для кого то ново:smile:

----------


## Аника-воин

*Yuli4ka*, Наташа,
Спасибо вам большое! Попробую переделать, расскажу, что получится.
А если не получится воспользуюсь "японцем" или "итальянцем"!
Девочки и мальчики! Может кому -то пригодится, я на свадьбе делаю испытание для молодых.
Сначала прверяю жениха на "нежность": ставлю их подальше друг от друга, жених должен подойти к невесте и на каждый шаг сказать какое -нибудь ласковое слово(солнышко, звездочка, рыбочка, селедка
 :biggrin:...). В награду получает поцелуй невесты.
2 этап. Проверка невесты - насколько хорошо она знает кулинарные желания своего буд.мужа. Опять развожу в разные стороны, только теперь невеста идет к жениху и на каждый шаг говорит названия блюд.Немножко обыгрываю этот момент - невесту подговариваю встать поближе(женская солидарность), шаги делать побольше,называть блюда(яичница, глазунья, омлет и т д), но на последний шаг обязательно любимое блюдо жениха.
Иногда третим этапом вставляю распределение обязанностей, или проверку на память и знание друг друга( такие даты как день рождения, когда поел в школу, в армию, когда познакомились, первый поцелуй и т.д.)
Обязательно ищем в капусте ребенка.
На этом проверку молодых заканчиваю, при желании молодых вручаю дипломы, затем - первый танец молодых. Провожу в середине - конце 2 застолья, перед общими танцами( у нас обычно в первом перерыве просто курят, дышат воздухом, муз. пауза)
Связочка старенькая, но может пригодится кому! :biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

:Tu:  Ребята!!!! У меня сейчас полный зоопарк!!!! Требуется ваша помощь в подсказке!!! У меня на сентябрь заказана свадьба, но ребята не хотят традиционку, им хочется что-нибудь ЭТАКОЕ, ни как у всех, потому что уже ни один раз бывали на свадьбах. Понимаю, что нужно, что-то с переодеванием, но...всё что есть избито и уже тошноту вызывает, подкиньте  что-нибудь, оттолкнуться. Расчитывать могу только на себя при проведении, ну и на пару гостей, будут мои ученики- театралы, но опять но, они не знаю, что я эту свадьбу веду. Поэтому должен будет быть экспромт. Спасибо заранее всем кто откликнется!!! :flower:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

привет всем!



> bhbyf!,
> 
> А у тебя как насчет первого тоста на свадьбу?? Или вообще, как ты начинаешь ведение застолья??
> 
> Какой твой стиль??


не знаю как назвать свой стиль,так как я в этом деле новичок,но я не загадываю пошлых загадок,не пою матерных частушек и не люблю всякие там дипломы-указы. зато обожаю переодевать гостей,обожаю импровизацию,вообще для меня кумиры,например,Гарик Мартиросян(достаточно просто послушать его комментарии к шоу "минута славы"),поэтому ищу новые штучки,пытаюсь сама придумывать.... пока получается с трудом...:smile:  вот удивительно,все мы с вами живём в разных уголках нашей необъятной родины,а конкурсы одни и те же...

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ ИГРА ДЛЯ МОЛОДЫХ - " ПЛАНШЕТ - СОВЕТ"


я этот планшет делаю не так,не с молодыми а с гостями,народ втягивается в происходящее и всем интересно. для начала нужно сказать кто со стороны жениха(невесты)потом спрашиваю,как хорошо вы их знаете,потом задаю вопросы ,ну и потом зачитываю молодым.хотя надо б переделать чуток,так как этот планшет заезженный,и все всё одинаково читают,а вот идея хорошая...

----------


## Вета

> хочется что-нибудь ЭТАКОЕ, ни как у всех,  ..... будут мои ученики- театралы....


*Татьяна,*
На форуме "Studiohalyava" найдешь интересный вариант встречи молодых с Царём и Звездочетом, там же готовый "Указ" и "Сертификат", но придёться продумать костюмы - только тогда это будет смотреться! :Ok:  

Предложи им сделать музыкальную историю любви (писала о ней раньше). Смотриться великолепно ВСЕГДА! :Aga:   И никогда не повторяеться. потому что у всех личный сюжет. :Oj:  

Можно взять Гименея - Бога любви - на принятие клятвы и вручение медалей-дипломов молодым и родителям.

Цыганочки - гадают на первенца.

Будут артистичные люди - грех этим не воспользоваться!!!kuku 

Успехов!!! :flower:

----------


## olgabo

> ребята не хотят традиционку, им хочется что-нибудь ЭТАКОЕ, ни как у всех, потому что уже ни один раз бывали на свадьбах. Понимаю, что нужно, что-то с переодеванием,


Народу много будет? В самом начала объяви, что это папуасская свадьба и раздай гостям на голову ободки с "перьями" (мы делали на ДР) - ободки из ватмана, "перья" из цветной пленки приклеены скотчем (предполагается, что народу не очень много :) разучи с ними приветственный танец или песню (у нас было "ШУРЫ_МУРЫ_ЗДРЯМ" два шара в бок и присесть) Можно еще на шею "гавайские" гирлянды (продаются из бумаги готовые) и в таком духе все обыграть. Столы у нас били фуршетом по бокам, кто не хотел участвовать - просто смотрем хлопал. Еще в самом начале мы сказали, что папуасы если им что-то нравится, могут не хлопать а топать и порепетировали, как надо поддерживать игроков. А игры и конкурсы подгоняли под это. Например, рыбу ловили - удочки с магнитом, синюю веревку на полу сложили кольцом - это озеро. Главное, чтоб одновременно несколько участников удили, тогда болельщики очень бурно включаются.
Если нужно, могу и еще что-то по тому сценарию написать...
Еще есть поиск сокровищ. Но я ни разу еще свадьбы не вела (это будет первая), а все, что у меня есть, для нестандартных дней рождения.
Надеюсь, что пригодится.

----------


## Вета

*Юля*, полностью и целиком поддерживаю твою идею - делиться своими наработками, для этого мы здесь и собрались.  :Ok:  

Не помню - как на этом форуме, а на " Studiohalyava" - я выдвигала точно такую же мысль и один из вариантов начала "моей" свадьбы там есть, кто не полениться и кому интересно - найдет - там я зарегистрирована как Чернышёва Анна - это кстати и есть моё имя. Сразу хочу сказать, что не так много нашлось желающих "поделиться", к сожалению....kuku 

У тебя оригинальная встреча - подковкой - и первые слова, кроме стихотворения - не люблю пафос. :Aga:  

Единственное, что мне не понравилось из твоего изложения - это подготовка гостей перед свадьбой - слишком длинно, слишком приказательно, они- гости - тоже пришли на праздник, хотят расслабиться и получить удовольствие  и не обязаны стоять тут и делать так... Это моё мнение.:tongue:

----------


## Yuli4ka

Аня!

Делиться своими наработками, да еще "выстраданными", то есть, когда - это чисто твое родное "детище" - трудно, жалко. Это мне понятно.
И я не призываю - раскрывать все свои секреты. Но если делиться - то только наработанным, да еще с комментариями. Тогда "имеющий уши, да услышит". 
Вот кстати, твоя (можно же на ТЫ?) реакция меня порадовала. Мне все нравится в моем начале. Потому что это "мое"! И так как буду читать подобные "нотации" Я никто не прочтет. И в этом вся прелесть. И творческий человек никогда не возьмет чужой тескт "один к одному". Надо переделывать "под себя". Но другая идея может подтолкнуть твою фантазию. Это точно так же как я многое взяла на выпускной из сайта, но сделала по-своему. Хорошо все сделала. Я - молодец! НО ТАК ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ ТОЛЬКО БЛАГОДАРЯ ИНФОРМАЦИИ, ВЗЯТОЙ ИЗ ЭТОГО ФОРУМА!!!

Мне очень нравятся твои наработки. Оригинальные, авторские и очень толковые!! Очень хоччется применить что-то, но еще не придумала как, чтобы это было в моем стиле и гармонично вписалось в мой сценарий!!

Люди!! Ждем ответа как соловей лета!!!!

----------


## Элен

> *Элен*,
> не смогла воспользоваться ссылкой на ретро-песни, может попробуем на адрес? Заранее благодарна!


Приветик! Отправила  тебе  нарезки  застольных  песен - ведь  ты  их имеешь  ввиду?:wink:  Надеюсь,что  всё  нормально  отправится,хотя  объём  большой. :Ha:

----------


## Иришка

*Элен*,
Аленка пожалуйста помоги!!!! Раз десятый у меня срывается скачка с ibox ! Смогла скачать самый маленький файл! Послушала-ОГРОМНОЕ тебе спасибо! Супер!
А вот что мне делать с музыкальными игровыми заставками и нарезками народных песен прям уже и не знаю( Может как-то можешь мне помочь?!
Заранее спасибо!
Или из ребят кто уже скачал -перекинет мне на почту?!

----------


## Иришка

Забыла адресс дать!
irishkamuz@gmail.ru 
irishkasan@mail.ru

----------


## mumusika

> Скачала их в основном отсюда. http://www.perlodrom.ru/kino/


 :Ok:

----------


## Аника-воин

Элен,Yuli4ka,Вета,
Спасибо за реакцию и за информацию!
Аленка, благодарю за нарезочку! Жаль, что не встретились в Германии!
Девушки, УДАЧИ!

----------


## Элен

*Иришка*,
 постараюсь  всё  переслать  вечером  тебе   на  гмайл-почту:smile:  Сколько  влезет  Мб?

----------


## Элен

> Элен,Yuli4ka,Вета,
> Спасибо за реакцию и за информацию!
> Аленка, благодарю за нарезочку! Жаль, что не встретились в Германии!
> Девушки, УДАЧИ!


Я  так  понимаю,что  вторую  папочку  с  застольными  ты  не  получила? Сегодня  разобью  на  части  вторую  большую  и  отправлю.:smile:

----------


## Djazi

*Элен*,
 Алёнушка, спасибо тебе большое за этот сайт с фразами их фильмов- я  просто-напросто всё перекачала. А теперь потихоньку буду разбираться что куда можно вставить. Ты- просто кладезь полезных ссылок- спасибо тебе:)

----------


## Myk2007

> *ABDULLA*,
>  Выложите пожалуйста ваши нарезки- очень пригодятся!!!
> Заранее спасибо!


Друзья,у кого есть нарезки для игры с ШЛЯПОЙ, подкиньте пожалуйста.
Заранее благодарю.nik1956@gmx.de

----------


## Элен

*Myk2007*,
сейчас  перешлю:wink:

----------


## Лидия Омск

Вы ребята просто молодцы!!!!!!!!!!!!
Читала тему с первой странички и не могла остановиться. :Aga:  
Столько много интересного :Vah:  
Спасибо ВАМ ВСЕМ огромное :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Элен!!*

Ты проводишь те сценки, которые выложила?? Если да, то как у тебя подвыпивший народ учит текст?? Если ты даешь им в руки распечаитки, то это не мешает им двигаться и играть свои роли??

Напиши, пожалуйста, очень интересно!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Аника - воин!*

Пожалуйста, конечно! Но если чем нибудь "фирменным " поделишься. то благодарны будем тебы мы все!!

----------


## Элен

> *Элен!!*
> 
> Ты проводишь те сценки, которые выложила?? Если да, то как у тебя подвыпивший народ учит текст?? Если ты даешь им в руки распечаитки, то это не мешает им двигаться и играть свои роли??
> 
> Напиши, пожалуйста, очень интересно!!


Эти  тексты  сценок  я  нашла  в  интернете,но  не  использовала  их  в  чистом  виде,как  они  здесь,так  как  свадьбы  никогда  не  проводила - у  нас  немного  другой  профиль:cool:  
Для  нашей  вечеринки  сценку  с  горцами  пришлось  в   корне  переделать   под  свой  случай,но  смотрелось  эффектно. Главное - раскрепощённых  подобрать  мужчин. :Aga:  А  текст  я  и  не  заставляла  слово  в  слово  говорить,лишь  бы  акцент  кавказский  выдавали.
В  медиков  переодевались  на  Юбилей  и  аптечку   имениннику  вручали. Строчки-комментарии  прицепляла  к  самим  "лекарствам" - это  действительно  трудно  запомнить,там  ведь  рифма  играет  роль.
Весёлую  тройку  ещё  не  пробовала,сама  идея  и  персонажи  очень  нравятся,но  как  всегда,текст  мне  не  подходит,а  придумать  пока  нет  времени. Так  что  это  пока  в  планах. Я  видела  эту  сценку  на  одной  свадьбе - прикольно  получается.:biggrin: 
Цыганкой  раз  переодевалась  сама,гадала  имениннику,гостям. Но  самой  не  очень  понравилось,нет  во  мне  цыганской  крови  и  когда  гости    попросили  цыганку  станцевать  напоследок  цыганочку,я  еле-еле  отплясала :biggrin:

----------


## Элен

*Иришка*,
 к  сожаленью,всё,что  я  тебе  отправила - 8  сообщений  с  файлами - всё  вернулось - то  ли  ящик  не  принимает,то  ли  места  нет. Что  делать?:frown:

----------


## Myk2007

> *Myk2007*,
> сейчас  перешлю:wink:


Спасибо большое Элен,ты как всегда вовремя,теперь попробую их раскрыть.

----------


## Иришка

*Элен*,
 Я и правда ничего не получила -ничего не пойму -такого не было еще!
Вроде бы места хватает! Хотя бы нарезка народных песен-часть 2 (3.4 мг)-уж должна была бы влезть!
Вот ящик посвободней намного!
Если и сюда не влезет -значит не судьба что ж поделаешь!
Извини за беспокойство!
iriska7373@list.ru

----------


## Элен

*Иришка*,
 отправляю  ещё  раз  маленькими  порциями:wink:

----------


## Иришка

*Элен*,
 Аленка Спасибо!!!! Получила!!!! Уже качаю!
И спасибо за супер идею!
Удачи тебе во всем!

----------


## Tamara

Всем привет! Кто подскажет, если в семье отдают замуж последнюю дочь какой-нибудь ритуал проводят? Знаю если последнего сына то родителей купают, в ресторанных условиях сажают в таз и обливают из бутылки водой, а если последняя дочь?

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Tamara*,

Наверное, известен сайт: 
http://www.studiohalyava.ru/showthre...?t=3384&page=2

Там продеревенские обычаи. Довольно проавдиво описывают ребята. И про то как кол маме между ног забивают. Я один раз видела. По-деревенски колоритно, со взрослыми шуточками, все в грязи!!!

Слава Богу, мне не приходилось в ресторанных условиях обыгрывать "забивание кола". 

Всем привет!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

Здравствуйте, *lyudmila*!

Спасибо за вариант начала свадьбы!! 

Я сейчас не делаю, когда молодые солят друг другу. Этот прикол весь наш маленький город знает. А когда еще не знали, то я просила сначала отломить по кусочку, потом просто просила посолить друг другу, подначивала, чтоб побольше солили. Потом говорила: "Наши молодые совесем не подумали, что в русском языке слово _насолить_ имеет два значения. Первое - посыпать солью, а второе - напакостить, сделать плохое друг другу. Причем, заметьте, чем больше соли, тем невкуснее и неинтереснее становится! (И еда и отношения)  Вот что бы вы об этом не забывали, поменяйтесь своими кусочками, и пусть это будет в последний раз, когда вы НАСОЛИЛИ друг другу!! "

А потом просила поменяться. Иногда говорила, пока они едят хлеб: "Едим эти кусочки встречного хлеба, а на лицах такое выражение, с каким пойдете  по семейной жизни!!". Молодые начинают улыбаться, выходит  смешно (особенно жених старается), а гостям весело.

----------


## Вета

*lyudmila!*
Спасибо, что откликнулись на наше предложение и поделились своим началом банкета! Посмотрела ваши сообщения - жалко, не написали сюда, что ищите сценарий ко Дню ГИБДД - могла бы помочь.

----------


## Tamara

*Yuli4ka*,

Не, про кол я знаю. Сказали что есть такой обряд - откланятся родителям. Но как он проводиться не знаю.

----------


## olgabo

Девочки, спасите! Завтра работать, а сегодня невеста озадачила... 
Когда молодые проходят под рушником, и куда при этом девают каравай? Или его оставляют на рушнике и вместе с рушником поднимают, чтобы под ним молодые проходили? И что при этом говорят????

----------


## Djazi

> Девочки, спасите! Завтра работать, а сегодня невеста озадачила... 
> Когда молодые проходят под рушником, и куда при этом девают каравай? Или его оставляют на рушнике и вместе с рушником поднимают, чтобы под ним молодые проходили? И что при этом говорят????


 Я говорю такие слова: А теперь я попрошу наших мамочек сделать свадебную арочку из каравая, а наши молодые пусть проходят под караваем и загадывают своё самое сокровенное желание. И мамы поднимают каравай с двух сторон, а рушник кто-нибудь придерживает по сторонам. Молодые проходят под аркой. А после этого я обращаюсь к гостям и говорю, что, а сейчас незамужние девушки и холостые парни те, кто желает как можно быстрее найти свою вторую половинку можете тоже пройти под арочкой и загадать  суженого. И знаете с какой охотой проходят :Ok:  
 У меня вот так.

----------


## olgabo

*Djazi*,
 Спасибо, огромное! Завтра так и сделаю!

----------


## Djazi

А мне интересно у всех в эту субботу в городе ажиотаж свадебный? Знаю, что в Калуге регистрируются больше 100 пар. Найти тамаду- практически невозможно. Вот, что нашла я про этот день:
Свадьба 07.07.2007 г. – что это значит?
Число 777 манило людей с незапамятных времен. Издревле это число приносило людям счастье, здоровье и удачу. Не даром операторы сотовой связи заносят номера с цифрами 777 в список золотых номеров и продают по повышенной цене. Аналогичным номером и с автомобильными номерами, считается, что машина с регистрационным знаком 777 будет долго ездить и не попадать в аварии.
Свадьба заключенная 7 июля 2007 г. сулит молодоженам счастливую и долгую семейную жизнь. Такая счастливая свадьба была заключена сто лет назад 07 июля 1907 г. 

 Кстати, а в этом месяце будет ещё одно счастливое число- это  20.07.2007- вот:)

 А ещё 7 июля - Иван Купала - праздник воды и огня!
 В этот день разводят купальские огни, устраивают хороводы и пируют.

Девчата, кто что  будет говорить про этот день молодым?

----------


## Ledi

> а в этом месяце будет ещё одно счастливое число- это *20.07.2007*-


ВОТ ЭТО ЧИСЛО САМОЕ СЧАСТЛИВОЕ!!!!!!!!
Так как в сумме 2+7+2+7=18  1+8=*9* 
*9* счастливое число для всех!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

*olgabo*,

Я согласна с *Djazi*, вполне можно сделать так как она предложила. Я тоже про это читала и пару раз нечто подобное делала. На душу мне этот обычай не лег и я его забросила.

Куда потом каравай?? Если встречают именно караваем, то его ставят на стол молодым. У нас на Донбасе режут каравай на второй день и раздают близким гостям и родственникам. По традиции разрезал каравай Старший дружка (это раньше был такой веселый человек, которого приглашали на свадьбу быть типа ведущим).

На современной свадьбе разрезать и раздать каравай могут или дружки (свидетели) или сами молодые. Обязательно разредать и собственноручно раздать. 

Я когда встречаюсь с молодыми и заходит речь о каравае, то я говорю (это мое личное предположение), что каравай это наш славянский аналог торта. Раньше, пару веков назад о тортах не знали. И самым вкусным и сакральным лакомством был каравай. Кстати, печь каравай на свадьбу могли только счастливые в замужестве, многодетные женщины. Украшали каравай особой символикой, калиной (у нас на Украине), хмелем. 

На западной Украине до сих пор разрезание каравая - целый ритуал.

Сейчас все снимание занимает торт, а каравай, как бедный родственник, остается слегка на задворках.

----------


## Yuli4ka

По поводу 777 я лично ничего не думаю. Да прикол, в этом совпадении есть. Но я думаю этот прикол только для самих молодых.

Каждый год есть такие субботы, когда просто повальное количество свадеб. Просто их надо стараться предугадывать.

В этом году много свадеб было 21 и (ОСОБЕННО!!!) 28 апреля.
Традиционно много свадеб в первые две недели августа. По-моему в позапрошлом году сумашествие было на 7 августа!!!!

Очень жаль, что таких хороших дат немного.

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Djazi*,

Вопросы по ходу:

Это все вначале, до застолья?? А то, что руки не помыты, а ломается руками?? А крошки?? А гости кусочки каравая в пакеты??

Вопросы потому, что в последнее время я стараюсь продумывать эпизоды свадьбы так, чтобы это было логично и удобно.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Каждый год есть такие субботы, когда просто повальное количество свадеб. Просто их надо стараться предугадывать.


а для чего? чтобы завысить цену? ведь эликсир для раздвоения ещё никто не изобрёл:smile: 
у нас повально женились 14 апреля. хотя мы работали в апреле каждую субботу и пятницу. и 14 брали так же как и в другие дни. 
 с караваем обговариваю каждый раз лично с молодыми,потому что город у нас многонациональный и потому стараюсь узнать что хотят они.у нас некоторые молодожёны забирают с собой свой каравай и потом едят в гордом одиночестве.иногда разносят по столу ,но одно совершенно точно,каравай нельзя выбрасывать!!!!

----------


## наталинка

> Я с караваем поступаю немножечко не так. Да, жених с невестой тоже разламывают каравай на две части, но ближе к концу застолья. Причём мы гадаем не только кто будет главой семейства, но и кто из них щедрее, кто экономнее. То есть, я вывожу жениха с невестой из-за стола, предлагаю им разломить каравай, а потом раздать его по кусочку гостям, причём так, чтобы всем хватило, и ничего не осталось. Жених идёт к одному столу, невеста к другому (или жених с одной стороны стола, невеста с другой).



Я тоже так делаю . Но на одной из свадеб был неприятный случай. Причём с молодыми было всё обговорено. Но ко мне подошла бабушка со стороны жениха. Приехала из деревни. И говорит: " мне сказали вы будете каравай делить между гостями. Ни в коем случае это не делайте!! Они должны вдвоём его съесть! " И минут 10 мне натацию читала. Пришлось только поделить и сделать выводы о щедрости и экономности по поделеным кускам. Я думаю, если бы она не подошла ко мне и я бы её не послушала, то потом на весь зал бы кричала. Уж больно активная бабуля!

----------


## Tamara

Да, к бабулям надо прислушиваться, а то весь кайф обламают. Я всегда прихожу на свадьбу за час до назначеного прихода гостей и стараюсь выделить время поговорить со старшими. Что б небыло накладок.

----------


## Yuli4ka

*наталинка*




> Но на одной из свадеб был неприятный случай. Причём с молодыми было всё обговорено. Но ко мне подошла бабушка со стороны жениха. Приехала из деревни. И говорит: " мне сказали вы будете каравай делить между гостями. Ни в коем случае это не делайте!! Они должны вдвоём его съесть! " И минут 10 мне натацию читала.


Такое бывает. У меня тоже был случай. Я предлагаю молодым бить на счастье бокалы. Причем я читала свадебную литературу и обычай бить посуду "на счастье" есть во многих странах. И в Шотландии, и в Израиле (там по-моему, бокалы заворачивают в салфетку и растаптывают), и в Армении (невеста должна перед входом за столы растоптать тарелку). А Голливуд? Там перед началом съемок любого фильма обязательно бъют тарелку о штатив кинокамеры, а бутылка шампанского, которую разбивают о борт корабля, спускаемого на воду??

Ну в общем, я не вижу в этом обычае ничего страшного, а вот зрелищный он очень. Молодые обычно с огромным удовольствием разбивают бокалы, причем, если бокалы вдруг не разбиваются, то я говорю, что свидетель должен растоптать на мелкие кусочки. И свидетель при делах и молодые довольны.

Так вот на одной, причем небедной свадьбе, перед встречей молодых, когда готовили бокалы, подходит какая-то двоюродная бабуля (явно с поломанной судьбой) ну давай "качать права" - молодые счастье свое разбивают!! Мама невесты в растерянности, ей все равно!! А та бабуля (причем приезжая, даже не родная молодым!) не унимается!!

Ну, нет, так нет!! Молодые выпили из бокалов и нема питань!! (с укр. "нет вопросов"). Просто, у каждого свои тараканы в голове. И тамаде надо уметь подстраиваться под характер свадьбы, но помнить, что , да, кто-то может и лучше знает какие-то традиции своей деревни, но ни у кого из гостей не такого общирного и разнообразного опыта по свадьбе. Уж мы всякое видели!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

b]bhbyf[/b],




> а для чего? чтобы завысить цену? ведь эликсир для раздвоения ещё никто не изобрёл



Хорошему ведущему можно в такой популярный день и цену немножко завысить, можно не завышать, но по крайней мере не хвататься за первую попавшуюся свадьбу.

----------


## Аника-воин

> *Аника - воин!*
> 
> Пожалуйста, конечно! Но если чем нибудь "фирменным " поделишься. то благодарны будем тебы мы все!!


*Yuli4ka*,
Немного выше написала кое-что, может, не заметили? Я уже давно всерьёз не веду, поэтому и особо фирменным поделиться не могу, если по моему эпизодику вопросы возникнут - стучись! Обязательно отвечу!
Вечеринка удалась: делала "Волшебную шляпу" и тест на внимательность, вместо указа Петра1 подготовили итальянца( хорошо, что мальчик артистичный попался). Разогревала  игрой "вопрос-ответ" -
"Что берем с собой в путешествие"( мероприятие проходило на теплоходе), дошли до президентов! :Aga:  Самым активным раздала фанты- собиралась задействовать их ещё, но не успела! :mad: Кто приглашает высокопоставленных гостей на корпоратив, спрашивается??? Начинают друг другу дифирамбы петь, тосты говорить, не остановить! Несмотря на это народу понравилось! 
Аленка, еще раз спасибки за нарезочки! :flower:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Хорошему ведущему можно в такой популярный день и цену немножко завысить, можно не завышать, но по крайней мере не хвататься за первую попавшуюся свадьбу.


я думаю ни в какой день не надо хвататься за свадьбу. понятно,денежку хочется заработать,а мой муж больше нигде не работает,так что праздники-наша работа( а он  видеооператор) Я всегда показываю свою работу на компе и говорю про свой стиль работы, и стараюсь приглядываться к будущим клиентам. всегда предлагаю посмотреть других ведущих,выбрать,хуже нет когда ты пришёл, а от тебя ждут пошлых загадок на 3 буквы и вульгарные матерные частушки....(у нас такое практикуют некоторые,причём известные тамады)...
девочки,вот такой вопрос: если вам клиент по каким-то причинам не нравится,и вы не хотите у него работать,как вы отказываете,а если он уже свою предоплату суёт?как быть? вы вообще предоплату берёте? смешно,но раньше(лет 5 назад) мы вообще никогда предоплату не брали,и договаривались по телефону....

----------


## maknata

> Просто, у каждого свои тараканы в голове. И тамаде надо уметь подстраиваться под характер свадьбы, но помнить, что , да, кто-то может и лучше знает какие-то традиции своей деревни, но ни у кого из гостей не такого общирного и разнообразного опыта по свадьбе. Уж мы всякое видели!!


10000% согласна! Да всякое бывает, и бабулек грамотеек тоже хватает... Да чё там далеко ходить, даже когда я замуж выходила ( а мы вообще то с разных населённых пунктов) бабульки с мужниной родни ваще сказанули, что после загса меня должны отвезти домой, посидеть первый стол без меня, а потом отправить жениха меня типа выкупать (БРЕД!). Тем более, что свадьба совместная. Пришлось им популярно обьяснить, что на дворе 20 век, и это моя свадьба, и я хочу так, как я хочу. Ну вот теперь уже 15 лет в том селе, откуда родом мой муж, такой бредятины не происходит. Так что ежели молодожёны не могут унять своих бабулек заранее, нам, тамадам, остаётся только подстраиваться:wink:

----------


## maknata

> если вам клиент по каким-то причинам не нравится,и вы не хотите у него работать,как вы отказываете,а если он уже свою предоплату суёт?как быть?


 Я обычно ссылаюсь на то что уже занята, причём заказ принят давно, и предоплата сделана, и т.п. 
Уж лучше вообще без работы просидеть, чем работать с неприятными тебе людьми. Всех денег не заработаешь, а нервы расшатать проще простого...

----------


## Ольга Штерн

девочки,вот такой вопрос: если вам клиент по каким-то причинам не нравится,и вы не хотите у него работать,как вы отказываете,а если он уже свою предоплату суёт?как быть? вы вообще предоплату берёте? смешно,но раньше(лет 5 назад) мы вообще никогда предоплату не брали,и договаривались по телефону....[/QUOTE]

:rolleyes: Ириш, вариантов много- главное правильно сыграть. НО! Если ты уже взяла предоплату, то таки придётся работать и терпеть-терпеть-терпеть и улыбаться даже хоть сквозь зубы.
Другой момент, если ты при встрече поняла, что это не твой клиент, попроси подыграть мужа, типа я забыл тебе сказать, но я уже взял предоплату на этот  день от другой пары. или демонстративно полистай записную книжку, хлопни по лбу и трагически принеси свои извинения, что типа маразЬма! этот день занят, или вчера ( или за час до Вашего прихода)  помощники твои или оператор внесли изменения о дате предыдущего клиента, а тебя исчо не успели предупредить
Вариантов много. Лучше 5-10 минут гневных возмущений выслушать, чем потом весь вечер быть как на иголках. Удачи!!!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Другой момент, если это уже вторая встреча и клиент усиливает свои требования- просто вернуть предоплату и сказать , что вы так не работаете. И это будет очень даже справедливо!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

А по поводу бабулек шустрых- у меня был один прикол.
Бабулька настаивала, чтобы при снятии фаты и повязывании платка обязательно невеста одела халат, которая та заблаговременно принесла. ПИПЕЦ!!! Выкрутились, торжественно взяли клятву с невесты, что именно  в этом халате молодая жена встретит мужа после первой брачной ночи и приготовит ему свой первый завтрак или обед.

----------


## lyudmila

Вета, если, что-то есть для ГИБДД, то напишите, дело в том, что приглашают. каждый раз, хочется что-то новое. В этот раз нашла песню о ГАИ на ***********. Понравилось всем! У меня есть материалы к Дню медика, к выпускным, но в компьтере на работе (я сейчас в отпуске). Выйду, скопирую и загружу. Но у меня больше официальности. спасибо всем за помощь и подсказку!:smile:

----------


## наталинка

Поделитесь, как вы проводите породнение семей. Я где-то видела, тамада брала с родственников клятвы! Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Наталинка, приветствую тебя на этом сайте! НО помочь тебе не могу - честно говоря сама б поучилась и почитала поподробнее про этот обряд. Не отчаивайся, твоё сообщение увидели и помогут= пупссс

----------


## maknata

Вчера испробовала ночную сорочку с двумя вырезами. Прошло - суппер!!!! Причём пошила сорочку с двумя вырезами, и на каждом по две завязочки, а молодожёны эти завязочки завязывали

----------


## Дима

Интересная получилась темка. И мне кажется, что просто тема уже мала, может быть открыть отдельную ветку форума?

А теперь о наболевшем.
На свадьбе кража жениха затянулась почти на час. 
Не игра с выкупом, а жених и несколько его друзей просто спрятались от всех, типа, украли. На звонки не отвечали. Почти через час появились парламентеры и заявили: "Ну что, тамада, не стандартная ситуация и ты растерялся". 
Я не то, чтобы растерялся, просто не понял, что делать на празднике, главный герой которого отсутствует (один из), у второго - пропало все настроение, гости - в недоумении.
Были ли у вас такие (возможно, с кражей невесты) случаи и что вы делали?

----------


## Gala

*Дима*,
 Было нечто похожее...Всегда заранее предупреждаю молодых, что "кража невесты" только по моей команде...в 70%, в момент, когда к невесте подходит "доброжелатель", у них это из головы улетучивается. На одной из свадеб как раз и сложилась такая ситуация. Народ плясал-плясал, потом как то все с танц- поля рассосались и оказалось, что надо бы игру провести, а невесты на месте нет. Жених на мои вопросы "ушёл в нирвану" и сказал, что украли невесту, а кто, он не знает, да и вообще на тот момент на месте невесты сидела совсем другая девушка, а гости пытались кричать "горько", причём неважно кому. На моё счастье, похитители вместе с невестой просто сидели в машине, недалеко от зала. Сначала я вывела на свет божий двух девчонок, которые еле на ногах стояли. Они предстали перед народом и заявили, что невесту не отдадут, пока жених с гостями не соберёт выкуп в размере 500 евро. А надо заметить, что предварительно с молодыми было оговорено, что деньги с гостей собираем только за украденный туфель. Поэтому пришлось довольно таки жёстко объяснить просителям  ( обойдясь без микрофона ) , что денег они не получат, а если вообще хотят "продолжения банкета", то будут играть уже по моим правилам. Уговаривать их долго не пришлось и в итоге ситуация была опять в моих руках. С женихом просто провели пару конкурсов и невесту , под белы руки ,вернули в зал и свадьба пошла своим чередом.
Не знаю, что бы я делала, оказавшись в Вашей ситуации...
1. Попыталась бы успокоить невесту и договориться с ней и гостями, что в принципе ничего страшного не произошло, мол первая стандартная семейная ситуация, проголодается - вернётся, а пока...
2. Провести несколько прикольных игр для гостей и невесты.
3. Если за это время жених не появился, продолжить программу танцами...
Зато, еслиб бы он или его "парламентёры" пришли с такими словами, как к Вам  


> "Ну что, тамада, нестандартная ситуация и ты растерялся".


, я бы первая им скандал закатила не за то, что они украли, а за то, что программу мне поломали... потом невеста с тёщей, а потом и родители жениха.
Короче...в любом случае не я бы себя неудобно чувствовала.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Даааа, Дим, тебе не повезло. В этой ситуации вдовойне. так как ты мужчина и пьяным дружбанам просто захотелось над тобой постебаться. Женщина ещё может шутя наехать на таких ....гостей, а мужчина нет.  В этих ситуациях подключай сначала музыкантов- пусть заводят танц-пол, а ты попытайся поискать в округе. Но более 10 мин я думаю нельзя. т.к. сразу отсутствие тамады заметят и ещё больше тебе достанется на орехи. 
Верный ход - это мамаши и папаши молодых- чётко скажи цигель тикает, кабак до 23, а мы исчо не сделали то-то-то. Например, если задержимся, то невеста уйдёт со свадьбы в фате, торт и каравай не успеем разрезать, а за каждый час сверх 23 часов  повара требуют доплату - платить Вам и т.д. Увидишь- рысью найдут
А пока ищут - по возможности  дави оставшихся гостей танцами и конкурсами.
Удачи!

----------


## Djazi

> на старый НГ по твоему сценарию помогала провести праздник (я пела, ну и пару конкурсов проводила, помогала ведущему..) все 80 человек были в восторге!!!!!! танцевали даже неподъемный товарищи... пасип Виталичу, под его звуки транспорта все дружно кричали "ту-ту-ту чух-чух-чух..."...


 А можете поподробне  про звуки транспорта рассказать как и что. И если поделитесь нарезками звуков транспорта, думаю,  многие будут благодарны.

----------


## Татьянка

> я бы первая им скандал закатила не за то, что они украли, а за то, что программу мне поломали... потом невеста с тёщей, а потом и родители жениха.


:mad:  :Aga:  Я бы тоже!!!!

 :flower:   :Pivo:  И еще, спасибо всем кто откликнулся, пока нет возможности часто заходить на форум, простите, как только со своими проблемами развяжусь, обещаю выставить свои наработки по свадьбе!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Myk2007

Пожалуйста,кто немножко расскажет о серебрянной свадьбе,какие там
особенности и нужные моменты.Особенно начало,какие тосты и обряды.
Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

я думаю,можно с гостями поиграть в названия годовщин свадеб,по порядку зелёная,деревянная и т.д. самому активному-приз! можно рассказать о серебрянных юбилярах о их  совместном жизненном пути,

----------


## шаляпин

*Татьянка*,
 Профи скандалы не закатывают.Нужно до мероприятия все обговорить и этим полностью исключить подобные моменты.

----------


## шаляпин

Сам даже как-то в начале деятельности подрался с гостем.....
До сих пор стыдно!!!!!!!

----------


## Вета

Согласна с Шаляпиным - скандал - не вариант - выкручивайся!
Действительно, подключать родителей - они наиболее заинтересованные и чаще трезвые. Дискотека - конкурсы для гостей - танцуем до упаду.Упали - застольные конкурсы - надоест же когда-нибудь ему там отсиживаться!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> Профи скандалы не закатывают.Нужно до мероприятия все обговорить и этим полностью исключить подобные моменты.


:rolleyes: А кто сказал, что я буду "бучу" в зале разводить? если чувствую, что кто-то не прав, вывожу из зала и делаю первое предупреждение, это их праздник, и портят они его в первую очередь себе. После второго соберу свои шмотки и уеду. Я уважаю себя в первую очередь, и свою работу, хотят всё испортить? Плиз!!! Но БЕЗ МЕНЯ!!!:mad:  И никакие деньги, даром не нужны!!! За отработанное время, сколько там прошло - 2-3 часа. Я слишком люблю себя и уважаю, простите повторюсь, свой труд!!!:cool:  А, если кому-то это не понятно? Вперед и веселитесь сами по себе!!! Все по тихому, без шума!!!! Но слава богу, у меня пока таких не адекватных клиентов не было!!!! :Ha:

----------


## Yuli4ka

всем привет!!! 

Породнение семей - тема интересная!! Я позже напишу свои наработки.

----------


## Дима

Спасибо за советы



> Профи скандалы не закатывают.Нужно до мероприятия все обговорить и этим полностью исключить подобные моменты.


Все обговаривается, разумеется, на вопросе кражи всегда делаю акцент, но... в тот вечер не внял жених, а жаль. 
Конечно, танцевали, танцевали и еще раз танцевали. Но глазки невесты, светящиеся в начале вечера, в этот момент потухли.
А вопрос я задал, чтобы узнать у вас: насколько уместны в такие моменты всяческие конкурсы.

----------


## хухрындик

Ситуации бывают разные и предугадать все заранее невозможно... Иногда можно выйти из нее с юмором. Был у меня случай - невесту пошел искать по улице с видеооператором, микрофон взял с собой и по дороге вел *прямой репортаж с места проишествия*, когда нашли и вернулись - все гости были в восторге....
Если попадаюсть особо настырные гости, я пытаюсь их образумить...если не получаеться вручаю им микрофон и предлагаю продолжать...обычно больше их не видно....
А если кто-то не дай Бог оскорбит...то я его пронесу через весь вечер...стебаться умею так что все поймут кроме него...
*Татьянка*,
 С вами на 100 проц. Давайте уважать себя и свой труд!!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Дима*,

Серьезную ты поднял тему!! Сложно, если получается так. 

У меня такой ситуации, Слава Богу, не было. Но нестандарта всякого - до фига. Я поняла, что в каждой семье "свой устав  и свои правила". 

Случилось так?? А что делать?? Ты как Ведущий приложил все усилия, звонили, искали, узнавали..... это "бзик" жениха, там что-то с самооценкой или проблемы с самовыражением.

А свадьба должна продолжаться. Конкурсы, может быть и уместны, если гости хорошие, активные,  они ни в чем не виноваты, может даже такой конкурс провести, чтобы невеста в центре или заводилой была.... "Шоу маст гоу он"! Ведущие и музыканты лично тоже  в ЭТОЙ ситуации ни при чем!! можно дать музыкантам поработать вволю. Можно не лезть из шкуры с конкурсами, типа чтоб никто не заметил, что кого-то не хватает. Да, не хватает, да невесте, не по себе, да, ищем.... Можно сесть за столы, выпить, закусить и анекдоты про мужей и мужиков вообще порассказывать...

Права *pypss*, если это поможет, то озадачить родителей - вы же сами у себя время воруете. Пусть детей своих сами воспитывают!

 Не согласна с *Gala,*
я так чувствую, что у нее все расписано, и "шаг вправо, шаг влево - расстрел".  Конечно, тамада знает как лучше, (как МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ лучше, как БЫВАЕТ ЛУЧШЕ на других свадьбах). Но у вас, *Gala*, слишком жесткая позиция! Даже тон общения жесткий!! Люди ведь разные - нравится им так, не умеют они нормально отдыхать, да пусть кувыркаются в своём.........

----------


## lyudmila

Вета, спасибо Вам большое за Ваши наработки, воспользуюсь с удовольствием, веду недавно, каждый раз боюсь, что вдруг что-то не то.
Спасибо!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Лраиса, спасибо за Теремок. Иногда так запариваешься эти сказки придумывать, а народ хочет чтоб не как у всех. А как это сделать в небольшом городе, да и чего грехе таить за смешные цены.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Друзья и тоаврисЧи! ПАМАГИТЕ кто чем может. Заказчики - рекламисты - полиграфисты, НтелеХенция млин. Настойчиво просят провести свадьбу без пошлостей и глупых конкурсов, которыми по их мнению кишит инет. Млин...
Хотят свежие идеи и ЩОБ не как у всех. Отказалась бы, да не могу подводить команду операторов и музыкантов. Настойчивые пожелания начались со второй встречи, когда уже аванс проплачен и ...началось...
Киньте пару идей для нтелеХенции. Спасибо! жду!

----------


## Myk2007

Пожалуйста,кто немножко расскажет о серебрянной свадьбе,какие там
особенности и нужные моменты.Особенно начало,какие тосты и обряды.
Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## Lapulya

ребят, а я вообще не томада, но надо сценарий для двух событий в одном предумать(свадьба серебрянная родителей мужа и юбилей 50 лет свекру)

Я в шоке!!! При чем здесь я но все легло на мои плечи, помогите плиз)))

----------


## Djazi

*Лраиса*,
 Ну и сказка!!! Читала и хохотала, представляя как это всё будет на свадьбе. Вот насчёт слов заинтриговала. Какие же слова ещё звери говорят? Чувствую, что истерический смех  обеспечен будет. Такой сказки ещё не было. Супер! :Ok:

----------


## юат

уважаемые ведущие приблежается день торговли. может есть  сценарий проведения этого праздника
yurikov59@mail.ru

----------


## olgabo

Девочки!
Огромное вам спасибо за поддержку и полезные советы! И поздравьте с боевым крещением :) - провела первую свадьбу. Удачи вам и хорошей работы!

----------


## nat_ka

*Лраиса*
сказка супер!!!! надо обязательно выучить!!!! :Ok:  :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Вета

> Вета, если, что-то есть для ГИБДД, то напишите, дело в том, что приглашают. каждый раз, хочется что-то новое. 
> Вета, спасибо Вам большое за Ваши наработки, воспользуюсь с удовольствием, веду недавно, каждый раз боюсь, что вдруг что-то не то.
> Спасибо!



Людмила, спасибо за добрые слова. :flower:  
Хочется верить,что мы здесь именно для этого и общаемся, чтобы помочь друг другу. Я тоже много интересного и нового взяла для себя. *ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ форумчанам БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!:biggrin:* Людмила, я помню про ГИБДД, но так как готового сценария нет, а только наработки-нарезки, а сейчас времени катастрофически не хватает, я вышлю чуть позже. (если срочно надо - я постараюсь, но насколько знаю - день ГИБДД - 3 июля....)
УДАЧИ!!!!!

----------


## Вета

> Девочки!
> Огромное вам спасибо за поддержку и полезные советы! И поздравьте с боевым крещением :) - провела первую свадьбу. Удачи вам и хорошей работы!


ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!  ТАК  ДЕРЖАТЬ!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Gala

*Yuli4ka*,
 У меня действительно всё расписано по минутам, не в буквальном смысле, конечно. Мы работаем вдвоём с мужем и мне приходится совмещать- певица и тамада в одном флаконе. Прекрасно понимаю, что одной  :Jopa:  на двух стульях не усидеть, но так сложились обстоятельства...не смогли мы в своё время найти хорошего ведущего, а плохой и даром не нужен. Уровень музыкального сопровождения и ведения не должен быть различным, я не могу объяснить клиентам, что я профессиональная певица, а веду потому что так получилось. Поэтому, всё, что должно происходить на конкретной свадьбе, обговариваю с клиентами заранее, привязывая сценарий к их пожеланиям. Если и случается что то экстроординарное, конечно выкручиваюсь без ущерба для обеих сторон, но ответственность перед заказчиком уже не та. Про скандал я выразилась образно...хороша я буду со скандалом то. Достаточно просто пожурить.
Насчёт жёсткости...наверное ты права...но, как ты сама сказала, все люди разные и принимать их нужно такими, какие они есть...либо не принимать вовсе.[img]http://s4.******info/c65a638b8c1b1786eb7f913ccc1315e4.gif[/img]

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Gala*!

 Спасибо за ответ!! Всем, кто совмещает пение и ведение, кто это делает с душой и на совесть - RESPECT! 
Это очень тяжело на самом деле.

Чуть-чуть еще про нестандартные ситуации. У моего знакомого музыканта года два назад приключилось такое:

В кафе на День рождения одной женщины собралась небольшая компания, человек 20. Он играл. Начались танцы после первого застолья. один гость растанцевался, ему стало плохо, пока вызывали скорую, он умер. Скорая забирала уже труп!! Вот где ужас!!

Но гости остались, праыда День рождения превратился в поминки. Сидели, музыкант пел, разговаривали о жизни.... Он переживал очень. говорит, что делать на праздниках - знаю, а в такой ситуации, что петь?? Ведь у женщины был праздник?? Дай Бог всем нашим заказчикам и клиентам здоровья!!!!

И еще у одного музыканта (он же тамада) на выкупе туфли попросили свидетелей танцевать  на стуле. Как там было, не знаю. но свидетельница упала и сломала руку. Тоже - скорая и увезли. Так потом в этом кафе запрещали проводить танцы на стульях всем ведущим. 

И еще, *Gala*, помнишь, ты спрашивала про конкурс с чулками на головах у мужчин??? Что-то делала?? Как прошло? очень интересно узнать!


*И еще, уважаемые коллеги, живущие в Германии!

Помогите пожалуйста!! Есть у меня в программе момент, когда мне нужна немецкая музыка про любовь. Ситуация такая. Как объясняются в любви в Германии?? Он - добропорядочный бюргер, она-  шалунья - фройлен. увидели друг друга на празднике пива. Он  ей прокричал "я тебя люблю!!" (по-немецки, конечно), она также по-немецки сказала: "Да!" ...... И ОНИ СЛИЛИСЬ В ЭКСТАЗЕ! Вот здесь надо показать поцелуй по-немецки. сейчас я использую кусочек песни гр. "Рамштайн", но она не подходит. Ни по словам, ни по характеру. 

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, яркой, чисто немецкой, веселой или прикольной,  ( отражающей характер жителя Германии) музыкальной композицией , желательно со словами "Я тебя люблю!"*

Заранее благодарна!!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

*pypss*,

У меня бывали такие клиенты. Чтоб не так как у всех, чтоб не пошло, чтоб очень умно. А сами иногда даже веселиться толком не могут. Я это называю: "Горе от ума". Пока готовишься, встречаешься - задолбут.  Правда, конкретного случая с колоритным примером не припомню (во, блин, неужели склероз???? хорошая болезнь, кстати, ничего не болит и каждый день - новости).

Хотя иногда бывает, что люди просто напуганы непрофессиональным ведением, вот и страхуются, а на самой свадьбе - все отлично. Хорошие люди, толковые, веселые. И все ОК! а иногда бывают действительно тошнотики. С такими как с детьми. Да, конечно, как скажете... Вы так считаете?? Какая прелесть!!! Это просто гениально!!! (а про себя: "Е-моё!!") В итоге все равно идет все как у всех, только неитереснее.

Так что раньше времени судить нельзя.

но могу сказать, что должны пойти танцевальные конкурсы. Я рассказывала о своем на с.17. 

Можно покомандно танцевать летку - еньку. Я вот для летки- еньки набираю команды, человек по 8-10 (желательно, чтоб мальчиков и девочек поровну). И сначала "разминка": даю задания, построится в алфавитном порядке по именам. Построится в обратном алфавитном порядке по именам. Построится по росту, можно по размеру ноги, мальчик - девочка - это последнее задание. Потом учим летку.. Потом танцует сначала одна, потом другая команда. А потом, если разошлись, то пусть подарят молодым песню, но поют её одновременно. Чью песню услышат молодые - та команда и победила.


А еще можно дать задание кому-то из гостей нарисовать портрет молодых через 10 лет и прокомментировать. 

Можно дать рифмы: молодые - заводные, свадьба - гулять бы, не жалей - налей, вилка - мобилка, танцевать - целовать..... Пусть пишут поэмы.

Кто постарше - пусть поют песни. Мужчины - "Свадьба", женщины "Виновата ли я".

В принципе, так. Кстати, трудно давать совет "взагалі" ("вообще"). 

Может, тебе, достаточно взять тему какую-нибудь, например, свадьба в стиле "Двенадцати стульев" или "Свадьба в Малиновке". Здесь главное - костюмы. Попотей над стилем речи ведущего и пару песен в тему. Музыкантов можно одеть. Если люди с деньгами, или игровые, они подтянуться, или актеров нанять можно.

----------


## Лраиса

Ребята поделитесь минусовками мне нужно всего три.
Пугачева - Будь или не будь, Сердючка - Все будет хорошо,
Боярский Ланфрен-Ланфра может кто пришлет мне на почту lorika@amur.ru <lorika@amur.ru>

----------


## Лраиса

У кого есть нарезки на "Угадай мысли"? поделитесь lorika@amur.ru <lorika@amur.ru>

----------


## Ольга Штерн

[QUOTE=Yuli4ka;359039]*Gala*!

*И еще, уважаемые коллеги, живущие в Германии!


Поделитесь, пожалуйста, яркой, чисто немецкой, веселой или прикольной,  ( отражающей характер жителя Германии) музыкальной композицией , желательно со словами "Я тебя люблю!"*

Заранее благодарна!!![/QUOT

Спасибо за совет. Попробуй "Милый Августин"- просто вспомнилась давняя сценка кроликов Моисеенка и Данильца, когда они пантомимой показывали немецкую любовь:biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Yuli4ka, а исчо мои тошнотики хотят, щоб усе було на рiдной украiнськоi мовi. Абзац! У меня ярко выраженный москальский акцент. Моя певица прикалывается - Давай я буду балЯкать, а ты только рот ракрывай- сделаем фанерку. А для деток таких гостей сделаем клЮб юнного неформала "ЁПРСТЙка". Млин, скоро к неврИпИтологу надо будет обращаться - такая оБсТакановка наряжённая)))))))))

----------


## Адреналина

Спасибо, Вам Всем огромное, столько смешных, интересных конкурсов, никогда в ыжизни не видела))) :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Но у меня такая делема:
*Мне предстоит первая свадьба (не моя, вести ее надо).
Молодые входят в зал, их втречать надо, ну и все такое... как это все происходит, есть какие-то традиции, которые обязательны, вообщем вся процедура, пока гости садятся за стол и первые пол часа, пока они усядутся, начнут пить... дальше уже ясное дело конкурсы... и музыка.
Можно поподробнее это все описать.
Спасибо)*

----------


## Януська

Всем здравствуйте! Просто супер, что я попала на этот форум, уже две недели захожу, а написать решила только сейчас :)
Адреналина, Вы почитайте тему сначала, все основные моменты описаны. Нужно только их упорядочить, создать себе план в голове и все :) Удачи.
Я сама 6 лет свадьбы веду. Очень рада, что попала в компанию единомышленников.

----------


## Адреналина

> Бывают, конечно, исключения когда за свадьбу 4-5 столов отработаешь, но тут уже смотрим по обстановке, а самая обычная свадьба - 3 стола.


 а что-такое три стола? Я уверенна, что я чего-то не догоняю, но все-таки. Это столы стоящие в зале? Или это холодные закуски, горячее и дессерт, то есть гости как бы три раза (глобально) садятся за стол? Так?

----------


## Alexander1

*bhbyf*,
 :Ok:   :Ok:  :biggrin:  :Pivo:

----------


## Адреналина

> У меня такое предложение: давайте обменяемся музыкой , которую используем в работе ( Сопровождение тостов, конкурсов)


Серов "Я люблю тебя до слез" или Пугачева "Любовь, похожая на сон"
Родительский дом-Лещенко
Аллегрова-Мы вдвоем
Эти чаще всего, а далее смотрим по ситуации...

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:biggrin:  :Pivo:  kuku 
хухрындик! НУ шооо ты так, деУшек напряг! Повторение -  мать её учение:tongue:  :flower:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

bhbyf. Ну ты даёшь!!!

----------


## Адреналина

> Ребятки, у кого что есть интересного для встречи выпускников (20 лет)?


первые час три не работать вообще, мы играли встречу выпускников 25 летие. тамаду они вообще не брали, а мы разложили аппаратуру в часов 6 вечера и нам обьяснили что до 10 можно просто включить инструментал тихонько и пойти погулять, пока они вдоволь наговорятся...
Где-то в полодинадцататого мы начали играть и до 4 утра они полясали потом)))

----------


## Адреналина

> Здравствуйте! меня зовут Юля. Я живу на украине, в донецкой области. Веду свадьбы и праздники 7 лет. где-то год-полтора назад мне стало "тесно" в моей свадьбе. а на других я не присутствую .
> Стала искать в интернете. Материала всякого много, но много одинакового. Одни и те же игры и стихи. а мне интересен конкретный опыт других ведущих. Другой взгляд на начало свадьбы, варианты выкупов. 
> Я стала общаться со своими коллегами. Кто-то чего-то рассказывал. Некоторые вещи мне нравились и я их применяла. причем, я заметила, что один к одному применять не получается. Ты "берешь" идею или форму, а потом делаешь что-то новое (основанное на чужом), но по-своему.
> У меня маленький стаж общения в Интернете. очень сложно письменно выражать свои мысли, чтобы было коротко и ясно.
> в любом случае, мне и сайт, и форум и общение коллег - ОЧЕНЬ НРАВЯТСЯ!! Общаться - нужно!! полезно и выгодно всем!!
> 
> У меня есть тоже свои наработки. Я вот освоюсь и обязательно поделюсь.
> 
> НО!!!! У меня проблемка!! с завтрашнего дня - выпускные!! Как я их не люблю, а придется 6 дней подряд работать. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, играми для выпускного, кто как ведет застолья, может, игры какие застольные подскажите!!!
> ...


глспади, как официально, а ты свадьбы также проводишь? Здравствуйте я тамада -Юля.))))

----------


## Вета

> : 
> как повод для знакомств на свадьбе я знакомлю гостей гороскопом в стихах смешной формы


*Лариса,* 
Очень интересно!!!  :Aga:  
Будем ждать!!! :flower:

----------


## maknata

> Это столы стоящие в зале? Или это холодные закуски, горячее и дессерт, то есть гости как бы три раза (глобально) садятся за стол? Так?


Аха :Aga:  У нас "первый стол" по длительности самый большой и самый так сказать официальный, потом танцевальная пауза (в это время официантки делают смену блюд), потом "второй" стол, опять танцевальная пауза ну и "третий" стол - десерт. Мы ведь начинаем работать с 13-14 часов а заканчиваем в 24 а то и час-два ночи (это первый день), а второй день начало в 9-10 утра и до 14-15.00.
О встрече выпускников



> тамаду они вообще не брали


Уже прошла, прошла успешно, со мной, то бишь с тамадой, все довольные, мне теперь оттуда заказы идут то на свадьбу, то на юбилей. Начала работать с ними с первого момента как только сошлись. Программу выстроила в основном чтоб расшевелить их на воспоминания - получилось отлично! Если интересует расскажу поподробнее))

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Адреналина!!!*,




> Мне предстоит первая свадьба (не моя, вести ее надо).
> Молодые входят в зал, их втречать надо, ну и все такое... как это все происходит, есть какие-то традиции, которые обязательны, вообщем вся процедура, пока гости садятся за стол и первые пол часа, пока они усядутся, начнут пить... дальше уже ясное дело конкурсы... и музыка.
> Можно поподробнее это все описать.
> Спасибо)


Просьба нескромная в зародыше!!!! На кой хрен тогда должны быть ведущие, за что бы им тогда деньги платили, если бы вот так любому первому встречному - поперечному рассказал что к чему, набросал тостиков и свадебка готова. А тут еще и просьба "поподробнее"!!!!

откройте, мадам, глаза, не поленитесь прочесть всю тему. Все написано!!!! А если еще мозги включить- так можно суперртамадой стать!! Это же так легко!! раз плюнуть!!





> а что-такое три стола? Я уверенна, что я чего-то не догоняю, но все-таки. Это столы стоящие в зале? Или это холодные закуски, горячее и дессерт, то есть гости как бы три раза (глобально) садятся за стол? Так?


Да, не догоняешь!! Хотя поняла правильно - это когда гости "глобально" сидят за столами. Это термин такой у ведущих. "застолье", "стол" - это тот период, когда гости сидят и едят - выпивают. А ведущий работает, ведет поздравления гостей, застольные конкурсы - викторины. Свадьба, например, стандартная (с 15.00 до 23.00) состоит из 3-4  застолий и такого же количества танцевальных отделений (это когда гости танцуют или участвуют в подвижных конкурсах и играх)





> Серов "Я люблю тебя до слез" или Пугачева "Любовь, похожая на сон"
> Родительский дом-Лещенко
> Аллегрова-Мы вдвоем
> Эти чаще всего, а далее смотрим по ситуации...


Чёй-то список маловат!!! и песни та-акие эксклюзивные!!




> первые час три не работать вообще, мы играли встречу выпускников 25 летие. тамаду они вообще не брали, а мы разложили аппаратуру в часов 6 вечера и нам обьяснили что до 10 можно просто включить инструментал тихонько и пойти погулять, пока они вдоволь наговорятся...
> Где-то в полодинадцататого мы начали играть и до 4 утра они полясали потом)))


Спасибо за то, что поделилась впечатлениями об очень интересном мероприятии. Не каждому так везет поработать!!





> лспади, как официально, а ты свадьбы также проводишь? Здравствуйте я тамада -Юля.))))


У каждого свой стиль общения. Я, когда зарегестрировалась на форуме, решила представится вот так. Чтобы коллегам было понятно, кто присоединяется к их общению.
Регесрировалась бы еще раз, наверное, получилось бы примерно так же. встречают-то по одежке....
И на мероприятиях представляюсь, и музыкантов представляю, особенно, после отлично спетой песни. И представляю видео и фото операторов.  Даже говорю про заведение, в котором все происходит. 

Это не обязаловка. И я не зануда, если ты так подумала обо мне. Просто мне приятно, что я и мои друзья- музыканты, своей работой, своим отношением к делу, показываем, что тамада - это не просто девочка, которая бегает и чегой-то там командует, а музыканты - это не просто поющие  дядьки и тетки. Мы - профессионалы своего дела! И на мероприятии мы - одна команда!! 

А здесь, на этой странице форума, мы не просто обмениваемся  :Ha:   :Ok:   :Pivo:  , а делимся информацией, которая полезна и очень нужна каждому думающему тамаде.

Так что, Адреналина, не суди, да не судима будешь!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

*maknata*,

Если будет настроение - расскажи!! мне очень интересно!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

*pypss*,

 Не-ет!!! Мне нужна именно немецкая музыка!!!

Повторю свою просьбу:




> И еще, уважаемые коллеги, живущие в Германии!
> 
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, яркой, чисто немецкой, веселой или прикольной,  ( отражающей характер жителя Германии) музыкальной композицией , желательно со словами "Я тебя люблю!" на немецком языке (естесственно)


Заранее благодарна!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

*pypss*,




> Yuli4ka, а исчо мои тошнотики хотят, щоб усе було на рiдной украiнськоi мовi. Абзац! У меня ярко выраженный москальский акцент. Моя певица прикалывается - Давай я буду балЯкать, а ты только рот ракрывай- сделаем фанерку. А для деток таких гостей сделаем клЮб юнного неформала "ЁПРСТЙка". Млин, скоро к неврИпИтологу надо будет обращаться - такая оБсТакановка наряжённая)))))))))


А чего ты напряженная?? Впервые тебе кто-то предлагает свое видение свадьбы???  Или с тобой грубо ведут переговоры?? Ты не хочешь делать как они просят???  В чем напряженка??? не пойму. Что-то ты не договариваешь!!!

Вот то, что ты не владеешь рідною мовою, а они хотят ведение на украинском - это да, это по-моему серьезно.
предупреди, что ты не владеешь,  и если они скажут:все равно мы хотим, чтобы были именно вы ведущей, то расслабся.

Это же интересно, сделать когда-то все совсем по-другому, по-новому!! Обязательно что-то не получится, а что-то получится так отлично, что это будешь делать всегда!!!

Обязательно пройдись по украинским обрядам!! Встреча молодых!! Снятие фаты!!! Украинские песни "Червона рута", "Маруся", "Ты ж мене....". А украинская игра "Панас"! Тю на тебя!! :wink:  Все будет ОК!!!

----------


## REVLEHA

> глспади, как официально, а ты свадьбы также проводишь? Здравствуйте я тамада -Юля.))))


Да,девочка,не знаешь,что такое 1-й стол,2-й стол,3-й стол и т.д....а уже начинаешь обсуждать тамаду с семилетним стажем,причем,которая выложила сюда свою информацию и помогла многим!!!!!!!!А что сделала ты?????????

P.S. Привет всем,я новичек,вы ребята просто МОЛОДЦЫ!!!!!!!!!!!!Так держать!Я тоже попытаюсь внести свою лепту,но попозже.

----------


## Татьянка

> А украинская игра "Панас"! Тю на тебя!!


:eek: Енто что? Мы хоть и не на Украине, но иногда хотца колориту добавить!!! :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## Yuli4ka

*REVLEHA*,

Моя дорогая!!! спасибо за поддержку!!! Эх, попалась бы нам эта Адреналина на мероприятии!!!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> Я напишу тот вариант "панаса", который знаю сама.


:smile:  А можно на украинском? Если делать уклон на народность, мне кажется лучше будет смотреться!!! Поперемещать гостей во время свадьбы по разным странам и народным играм!!! :Aga:

----------


## Yuli4ka

Ох и *Татьянка*!!!!

Можно было бы, конечно отморозиться или выкрутиться, но скажу честно. я не знаю эту игру по-украински. Я живу на Донбассе. В русскоговорящем городе. Написала как играли мы. 

Так что или через поисковик любой наити "Украинские народные игры", или ждать, когда кто-нибудь другой  напишет украинский вариант. 

НО!!!!! Если вдруг неугомонная и любознательная *Татьянка*,
(не обижаться пожалуйста!!!! это ирония такая) тебе ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО ПОНАДОБИТСЯ УКРАИНСКИЙ ВАРИАНТ ЭТОЙ ИГРЫ(!!!!!!) то я помогу найти.

----------


## Татьянка

> НО!!!!! Если вдруг неугомонная и любознательная Татьянка,
> (не обижаться пожалуйста!!!! это ирония такая) тебе ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО ПОНАДОБИТСЯ УКРАИНСКИЙ ВАРИАНТ ЭТОЙ ИГРЫ(!!!!!!) то я помогу найти.


:biggrin: Ага!!! Я такая!!! Если не сложно, то буду рада любому украинскому обряду, который можно провести у нас в России, есть один заказ, я уже говорила, где не так, как у всех!!! Я думаю прокатить их по обрядам и играм народов мира. Только не на серьезняке, а с юмором!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Татьянка*,




> сли делать уклон на народность, мне кажется лучше будет смотреться!!! *Поперемещать гостей во время свадьбы по разным странам и народным играм!!*




Мысль эта неплохая. Причем исключительно на уровне замысла. Практически, что бы это воплотить, необходимо смотреть конкретную ситуацию. Уровень самого тамады. Что за народ соберется. Думаю, чтобы провести определенную (любую) тематику на свадьбе - это достаточно сложно.

----------


## Татьянка

> Думаю, чтобы провести определенную (любую) тематику на свадьбе - это достаточно сложно.


:biggrin: НЕ для меня!!! И это не бохвальство!!! :Aga:   А среди гостей будут мои ученики- театралы, я уже говорила, только они не в курсе, что придется понапрягаться!!!:biggrin:  Ну ничего, вспомнят студенчество!!! :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Татьянка*,

Из украинских обрядов  - только снятие фаты. я его описывала на с.16. Но он в общем не смешной. а очень трогательный.

----------


## Татьянка

> Из украинских обрядов - только снятие фаты. я его описывала на с.16. Но он в общем не смешной. а очень трогательный.


 :Aga:  Я видела, не знаю, попробую предложить... Мне самой очень понравился, но невесты у нас по три часа на мастеров тратят, а тут я им предложу фату снять, могут не повестись!!!:frown:  :Aga:

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Татьянка*,

Ну во-первых, поздравляю с новым аватаром!!! Он очень подходит к твоему нику. Хотя уж слишком злобный или кровожадный взгляд у этой рыжей девочки. Уверена. что ты не такая!!! И тогда убирай смайлик с косичками с подписи - он тебя "человечит"!!

У нас невесты тожу не за полчаса прически делают. Тут главное - как ей эту фату прикрепят. Или прямо к черепу  в самом начале создания прически, или уже в конце. И закрепят на шпильки.

А с невестой можно поговорить, а вдруг ей интересно станет???

----------


## Татьянка

> А с невестой можно поговорить, а вдруг ей интересно станет???


 :Aga:  На это и надеюсь!!!

----------


## Адреналина

> Просьба нескромная в зародыше!!!! На кой хрен тогда должны быть ведущие, за что бы им тогда деньги платили, если бы вот так любому первому встречному - поперечному рассказал что к чему, набросал тостиков и свадебка готова. А тут еще и просьба "поподробнее"!!!!
> 
> откройте, мадам, глаза, не поленитесь прочесть всю тему. Все написано!!!! А если еще мозги включить- так можно суперртамадой стать!! Это же так легко!! раз плюнуть!!


О Как!  Простите, что залезла в ваш карман) 




> Чёй-то список маловат!!! и песни та-акие эксклюзивные!!


Видно представления о работе лабухов у вас очень скромные..
*Yuli4ka*, дело в том, что на ретро композициях музыканты всегда зарабатывали больше, чем на новых хитах Бритни Спирс. Поэтому нет смысла удивлять всех эксклюзивностью, лучше спеть старое и всеми любимое,  тем более что это начало вечера, а вот уже в  танцевальной части можно ударить и по новинкам и проявить всю эксклюзивность репертуара.




> Спасибо за то, что поделилась впечатлениями об очень интересном мероприятии. Не каждому так везет поработать!!


И к чему этот сарказм? Поработали очень даже хорошо, и я считаю это вполне нормальным, что 30  с лишним человек, которые не виделись 25 лет хотели сначала вдоволь наговориться....

----------


## Адреналина

> Да,девочка,не знаешь,что такое 1-й стол,2-й стол,3-й стол и т.д....а уже начинаешь обсуждать тамаду с семилетним стажем,причем,которая выложила сюда свою информацию и помогла многим!!!!!!!!А что сделала ты?????????


И вы туда же... господи,  у вас с чувством юмора как вообще??? Это не осуждение было, а лишь попытка сказать, что у нас довольно-таки дружная компания и можно без всяких официальностей просто вливаться в команду и общаться..
Тяжело вам в жизни прийдется, если Вы изначально настроены на то, что любые реплики людей по отноешнию к вам в корне своем негативны...

----------


## Адреналина

> Моя дорогая!!! спасибо за поддержку!!! Эх, попалась бы нам эта Адреналина на мероприятии!!!!!


 Я же Вам в коллеги, Юля не набиваюсь, и в вашем профессионализме ничуть не сомневаюсь, но так уж выпало мне волей небес-провести одну свадьбу. И повода набрасываться на меня я не вижу.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:Aga:  
*Yuli4ka*,
 Ты права - не договариваю, потому что мамаша невесты мне неприятна. Невеста - полный флегмат, ощущение такое, что эта свадьба нужна тёще, тобы захомутать мальчика, который работает у них на фирме. О сватье отзывается с явно выраженным сарказмом и только потому, что  у той нет своего бизнеса. Несколько раз акцентировала внимание на тот факт, что всё проводится за её деньги, а ресторацию сняли по нашим меркам не из дешёвых, и гостей 80 чел- практически вся знать города и все со стороны невесты.   Мальчик - простой, доверчивый, открытый. Может материнские чуЙства взыграли!? Не ЗНАЮ. 
С таким типом тёщ приходилось один раз столкнуться - всю свадьбу гадила, а сказать ничего не могу - моя подруга сына женила, и нашу команду нанимала без ЛИЧНОГО участия свахи. Так она кони мочила прямо с порога - не пойду встречать- пусть сначала молодые подождут на пороге, захватила хлеб-соль и 10 минут стояла с язвительной усмешкой и наблюдала мою реакцию. А молодые в это время стояли в непонятке на пороге с гостями......Всю свадьбу язвила на весь зал -я не тёща, а мама, и её только так называть. Договорились заранее с молодыми, когда узнали о намерениях тёщи устроить своё показательное выступление на второй день, что на следующий день уже будут танцы зятя с тёщей "Чоботы" и "Тёща", а в первый день в благодарность родителям - танцуем общий танец "Батькивська", т.е зять-тёща, невестка-свекр, сваты - друг с другом. Так эта мамаша уперлась рогом - не буду и всё тут, только Тёщу ей подавай и всё! Апофеозом была заявка про одевание халата на невесту после снятия фаты! Причём халат забыли, так она послала за халатом гонца. Мать её! Цыгеля уже нет, без 10мин 23 час, снимаем побыстрячку фату и ай-лю-лю! 
Потом мне подруга рассказывала, что сваха ей до сих пор простить не может наглую тамаду, которая её не послушалась и не одела халат (як у них у селищи)   
Наверное образ ентой тёщи (самки собаки) спроецировался и на енту мамашу. АБЗАЦ  kuku

----------


## Yuli4ka

*maknata*!

Спасибо за рассказ, я что сама на этой встрече побывала. Игры, тосты понятно. А вот анкета, да еще её обработка - супер!!! Воспоминания о заварных кремах в брикетах - отлично!!!!! Я где-то читала о "детях 60-80" - идея  оч-чень хорошая!!!!  Но вот еще не проводила.
И еще до чего бы я не додумалась - признания в симпатиях или в любви!!
Душевно!!! 

отлично!!!!!! Молодец!!!!! 

Кстати, я когда с Татьянкой переписывалась про Панаса, еще подумала. что ты должна знать украинский вариант. И вот ты отозвалась!!!!! Спасибо!!!!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

ДиФФФчёнки! Кончай стебаться, давайте лЮчче цЮлЮваться!!! АМИНЬ!

----------


## Yuli4ka

*pypss*,

Да-а, у всех бывает..... но не у всех проходит!!

Хорошее сравнение - самка собаки!! Сильно. 

Запасайся терпением и не обращай вниманием. Чем там еще помочь? Пиши!! 

Эзотерики утверждают, что ничего просто так во Вселенной не происходит. Поэтому, может быть, ваша встреча не случайна!!!

Если не отказалась, то ВПЕРЕД!!!! Уверена, что справишься и в веках прославишься!!! :)))))

Поделишься потом впечатлениями????? Буду ждать. Можно в ЛС.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

maknata!
 :Vah: спасибо за интересный рассказ.  :Aga:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Юлечка. я провожу в основновном свадьбы малобюджетные, т.к. регион бедный. а при наличие у молодых денЮжек- заказывают артистов из Киева или Москвы.
Вчера был прикольный случай- жених свадьбу проводит в селе, заказал на 2 дня дядечку из соседнего района, который и переодевается в цыгана, за 300 гривен! Мужики-музЫки - тоже за 2 дня 300 гривенек! Узнал, что я беру за свадьбу 100 зелёных американских рублей- так чуть в обморок не упал. НО! Заказал настояШШШЫх цыган из соседней области с каретой (шоб усе було як у "Жестоком романсе") за 4,5тысяч гривенек. Да гостей понаедет 250 со всей Украины.  
Вот и работай тут, млин, пятой ногой))))))

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:biggrin: 
Девчёнки и мальчишки!!! Братья и сЕстры! ГАсАда и товарисчи! 
А кто и как борется со стрессами после экстримных и стрёмных мероприятий?!
У меня в прямом смысле уже животик пучит))))). Всё мероприятие скачу аки белка, а потом, когда аппаратуру разгрузим в офисе, иду в соседний Сельпо и покапаю коВбасу. Продавщицы, глядя на меня, плетущуюся еле-еле, смеются- Опять со свадьбы?! А ПАТОМ!!!! как на....кушаемсИ. И  :Jopa:  проблема с весом - растем-сссс kuku

----------


## хухрындик

*pypss*,
 А я люблю пивка, или мороженого....а лучше всего помогает комп, инет, и наш замечательный форум!!!-)))

----------


## ШанСоныч

Привет ВСЕМ!!! Уважаемые дамы и господа! Дайте пожалуйста сценарий проведения 50-и летнего юбилея мужчины! :rolleyes: Желательно,чтобы был оригинальный и не заезженый, а то он мастер спорта по БОКСУ!  :Aga:  Очень буду ВАМ признателен!!! :biggrin:  :Pivo:   :flower:

----------


## mumusika

> Девчёнки и мальчишки!!! Братья и сЕстры! ГАсАда и товарисчи! 
> А кто и как борется со стрессами после экстримных и стрёмных мероприятий?!
> У меня в прямом смысле уже животик пучит))))). Всё мероприятие скачу аки белка, а потом, когда аппаратуру разгрузим в офисе, иду в соседний Сельпо и покапаю коВбасу. Продавщицы, глядя на меня, плетущуюся еле-еле, смеются- Опять со свадьбы?! А ПАТОМ!!!! как на....кушаемсИ. И  проблема с весом - растем-сссс


   СОН!!!! :Ok:  И кушать не хочется и нервы успокаиваются,в перерывах разрешается водичка или телек!:biggrin:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

[QUOTE=pypss]А кто и как борется со стрессами после экстримных и стрёмных мероприятий?![/QUOTE
иногда сами хозяева дают с с обой спирное( на работе не пью-только в искл.случаях) а так вообще соблюдать диету на торж.мероприятиях-достаточно сложно,ведь кормят на супчиками а жирными салатами,мясное-всё жирное,и т.д.но -что делать-на след.день разгрузочка не помешает,а вот насчёт стрессовых мероприятиях,думаю,просто привыкнуть надо,моя одна знакомая говорит: я не стодолларовая купюра,чтоб всем нравится..... :Aga:   потому кол-во недовольных будет всегда!!! другое дело,возьмите Пелагею-стиль ,выбранный ей нравится не абсолютному большинству,однако,послушав её ВСЕ скажут,поёт здорово!!! я сама это слышала из уст ярого неформала.... так что просто надо учиться "держать удар" как говорят боксёры.....и не обращать внимания на всяких уродов...удачи всем!!!!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Спасибки всем - мабуть(наверное) сяду на диету.....потм. Куда ж от меня спрятать пиррроженое и мороженое, млин, ими  целый день под окнами моего офиса таааак зазывно  торгуЮть! Ах! Вздыхаю тяжко  - та ли я?! Сто сантиметров моя талия!!!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

ШанСоныч - я пас, держать удар боксёра - это не моё, линзы берегу!!! А ежели сУрьёзно, то не знаю как помочь - могу тока кулачки за тебя держать!!! Удачи!

----------


## ШанСоныч

> ШанСоныч - я пас, держать удар боксёра - это не моё, линзы берегу!!! А ежели сУрьёзно, то не знаю как помочь - могу тока кулачки за тебя держать!!! Удачи!


Мне береч нечего! Зрение 100%  :Ok:  Спасибо за кулачную поддержку, но сценарий все равно необходим!!!  :Aga:

----------


## ШанСоныч

*pypss*,
 Прочёл "личку"!  :Ok:  Конкурс должен пройти НА УРА!!!:biggrin: Спасибо!  :Pivo:

----------


## REVLEHA

[QUOTEБольше сотни нарезаных песен. Выбирайте то, что Вам нужно.[/QUOTE]

Уважаемый Хухрындик,во вторник мне предстоит очень ответственное мероприятие и мне очень бы хотелось скачать ваши нарезки,но у меня что то не получаеться...как мне быть?Благодарю заранее
:smile:

----------


## хухрындик

*REVLEHA*,
 Что могу вам сказать.... Для начала оставьте своё мыло. попробую закинуть...хотя обьем там великоват... Пробуйте скачать...у всех получаеться... попробуйте ночью....Там все очень просто. Нажимаете на ссылку левой кнопкой мышки, выбираете бесплатный способ закачки,  ждёте 100 сек. жмете на ссылку и сохраняете.... Еще вопросы есть?

----------


## REVLEHA

*хухрындик*, 
нет,больше нет.спасибо огромное.

----------


## maknata

*Адреналина*,
*Yuli4ka*,
*REVLEHA*,
 Девчёнки! Мир, мир, и ещё раз мир!:smile: Мы просто не можем быть друг другу конкурентами, потому как живём ой как далеко друг от друга! А вообще, я даже со своими конкурентками делюсь материалом, потому что считаю что на каждый товар есть свой покупатель - ведь один и тот же материал можно преподнести совершенно по разному, и у каждой ведущей на празднике царит та атмосфера, которую она создала. Так как я по жизни довольно весёлый человек, то и сама долго официоза не выдерживаю, но вот есть у нас в районе одна ведущая ( со стажем работы побольше чем у меня)... ндя.. побывала я гостем на свадьбе которую она вела - :Jopa:  . У меня было такое впечатление, что я на каком то президентском приёме, и шаг влево, шаг вправо а так же реплика в сторону карается её криком. Но самое интересное - она востребована!!!! Так что, девчёнки, по маленькой, и бум немного пьяненьки))))) :Pivo:

----------


## maknata

*pypss*,
 Ндя.. остаётся только посочувствовать...:frown:  Совет: отморозься, убеди себя что это работа и у тебя никаких эмоций в их сторону не должно быть.

----------


## maknata

*Yuli4ka*,



> что ты должна знать украинский вариант. И вот ты отозвалась!!!!


Мне в этом плане проще, для меня оба языка, что русский, что украинский - родные (папа русский, мама украинка, училась в украинской школе, а в институте почти всё преподавалось на русском, правда на последнем курсе вышел указ, чтоб режиссуру на украинском преподавали, ой как мы эти термины переводили:biggrin: ! Сквозное действие - наскрізна дія - умереть не встать!) Т
Так что если возникнут трудности с переводом - всегда рада помочь))

----------


## maknata

*pypss*,



> А кто и как борется со стрессами после экстримных и стрёмных мероприятий?!


Я обычно отсыпаюсь, но было однажды, так достали(одна пьяная гостья), что придя домой и распаковав сумку, которую мне соорудили благодарные родители, тупо сама с собою напилась)))

----------


## maknata

*ШанСоныч*,
 Если время терпит (хотя бы до вторника) скинь мне в личку немного сведений о твоём юбиляре - накатаем именное поздравление)). Что для этого нужно : ФИО, имя жены, детей, внуков, увлечения, хобби, где работал и в какое время. Просто завтра выездная свадьба, приеду только в воскресенье вечером, но обычно я после свадьбы - шо выжатый лимон, в понедельник буду занята на работе, а вот во вторник можно и занятся.

----------


## Yuli4ka

*maknata*,

Я тоже - режиссер эстрады и массовых праздников. Закончила Хариковскую государственную академию культуры.

----------


## maknata

*Yuli4ka*,
 А я киевкую(правда тоды это был ток институт, и Миша Поплавский только аспирантом был, преподавал у нас ораторское искусство) - коллеги!))))) :Pivo:

----------


## Yuli4ka

*pypss*,

У меня тоже предстоит  непростая свадьба. Дело в том, что жених кагда-то нравился мне. И не то, чтобы серьезно нравился. Но одна моя знакомая (это было 6 или 7 лет назад) взяла и уболтала меня ему позвонить. мы позвонили. До сих пор не могу себе это простить!!!! Фу!!!! глупость какая!!!!! Я по жизни с этим парнем нигде не пересекалась. А тут вдруг  - он жених!!! так что настроение тоже кислое!!

Радует конечно, что потом были женихи поинтереснее и покруче, и они мне сами звонили, но.... эх, жизнь , жизнь, жизнь, только держись!!

----------


## Лраиса

Привет всем!! Без вас прям таки скучаю!!
Хочу попросить совета .. Есть два восточных костюма, но что с ними сделать пока не приложу ума, может у кого какие задумки есть или смешные слова на свадьбу… жду вашего обсуждения с нетерпением….
Да, и огромное спасибо за ссылочки, огромное!!!!!

----------


## Лраиса

Ребята у кого какие задумочки есть, одеваем двух мужчин они танцуют танец живота, а дальше---ума не приложу.... Помогите!!!!

----------


## Лраиса

Ты знаешь. Я ни разу не сталкивалась со своими бывшими и слава богу.А если бы встретилась я бы выдержала, но ноги бы дрожали... Он жених ,а я тамада -вот это да......*Yuli4ka*,
*Yuli4ka*,

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*maknata*,
 Пани, дирехторша, выручай! В мою бОшку ничего не лезет! Помоги с обрядом выноса и  разрезания каравая и торта. В гАлАве мысли аки тараканы бегаЮть, никак их до кучи не соберу. Плизззз!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Лраиса*,
Не знаю, может поможет тебе -  после танца живота на бис пусть танцуют "Голубую луну", при этом затягивая в свой танец, например похитителей невесты или туфельки, особенно особей мужеского пола. да побольше страсти. Ах, чтоб до муррррррашек!
Были бы костюмы!!! А уж мы б оторвались!!! Можно пап нарядить - на самого покладистого, типа кто из вас самый добрый и мягкий (пластичный) будет по отношению к своим детям

----------


## Ольга Штерн

P.S. Награди медалью "Человек аквариум", как самую лучшую ёмкость для пивка и сальца-мясца

----------


## maknata

*pypss*,
 Млин, щас уже скоро выезжаю на свадьбу (ехать то ишо ого-го!), вапще-то про каравай я уже писала, торт у нас не выносят, он так и стоит всю свадьбу на столе как украшение, но в принципе можно и вынести... вот чё в голову взбрело (чушь на скорую руку):
Красивой паре нужно всё красивое иметь-
Машину, дом, ну и... десерт!
Согласны все со мной? Так вот,
Прошу внести я свадебный наш торт!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Yuli4ka*,
 Даааа, Юльчатай, облом подкралсИ незаметно. Посмотри на него как Матильда Домоправительницы на собачку Малыша ( мульт про мужУка с пропеллером, любителя варенья) - Хрудь колесом и улыбка на все 33

----------


## Адреналина

> Девчёнки! Мир, мир, и ещё раз мир!


ПОддерживаю. Спасибо,*maknata*  :flower:

----------


## lyudmila

Пожалуйста, помогите, кто чем может. Скоро День десантника. У нас каждый год проходит митинг и праздничиный концерт, уже не знаю, что придумывать. Если кому нужно, могу выложить свои наработки.

----------


## REVLEHA

*maknata*,Мир, мир, и ещё раз мир!
Не вопрос.

----------


## REVLEHA

*хухрындик*,
 СПАСИБОЧКИ!!!!!!!!!!!!Закачала.Вот уж выручил,так выручил!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## хухрындик

*REVLEHA*,
 Всегда пожалуйста! Обращайтесь если что!!!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:Vah:  Веточка! Ух ты!!! Спасибо выручила:biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!kuku

----------


## palin78

[QUOTE=Yuli4ka;363277]*pypss*,

У меня тоже предстоит  непростая свадьба. Дело в том, что жених кагда-то нравился мне. И не то, чтобы серьезно нравился. Но одна моя знакомая (это было 6 или 7 лет назад) взяла и уболтала меня ему позвонить. мы позвонили. До сих пор не могу себе это простить!!!! Фу!!!! глупость какая!!!!! Я по жизни с этим парнем нигде не пересекалась. А тут вдруг  - он жених!!! так что настроение тоже кислое!!

ну и как прошла свадьба?Расскажи,не томи

----------


## Yuli4ka

*palin78*,

Ну все понятно. Теперь расспроссы, выясснения!!!!! :)))) Свадьба будет 10 августа. Даже , думаю, ты, дорогая, все первая узнаешь!!!!! Ну может, вторая (если *REVLEHA*, не будет первой!!) Целую и готовлюсь к 17 июля!!!! Вот где будет непростая свадьба!!!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

*хухрындик*,

А это у тебя рыжие локоны???? Или ты девушку, которая рядом отрезал?? в смысле, на фото рядом??

----------


## хухрындик

*Yuli4ka*,
 Вот тут об этом написано...-)))

----------


## Yuli4ka

*хухрындик*,

Прости, не догоняю.... в смысле. не понимаю.... Где написано???

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Татьянка*,

Кстати, про твои замысел сделать свадьбу по традициям разных стран. В нашем разделе есть тема "Молдавские инструменталки". Сделай обряд снятия фаты - по-молдавски. А про деньги в косынку (читай там же) - скажи, что это карманные расходы невесты. самое главное, что есть музыка, а это колорит и атмосфера. Если будет время у меня я тебе еще вариант молдавский игры с поцелуями расскажу. Прикольно. Ок???

----------


## lyudmila

Веточка, спасибо большущее за торт, для меня это было головной болью.   :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## bzfar

Может у кого найдется сценарий на вечер встреч выпускников "40 лет спустя". Пожалуйста помогите!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*maknata*,
 ЯЯЯЯЯ! первая за ентими пИснями.
fifafyka@gmail.com

----------


## Gala

*Yuli4ka*,



> вариант молдавский игры с поцелуями


Это не игра, это танец, называется "Пилиница" . Музыканты играют "Пилиницу", народ становится в круг. В середине круга находится один из танцующих, у него в руках платок. Танцующие водят типа хоровод, а тот, что в кругу ищет из них себе пару, не забывая при этом размахивать платочком. Когда пара найдена, ей на шею накидывают платок, и выводят с собой в середину круга, где пара начинает танцевать ( недолго,сек.20-30 ), затем на пол стелится пресловутый платок, пара становится на него на колени и целуется. Тот, которого выбрали в пару забирает платок и начинает искать себе следущую жертву, а первый становится ко всем в круг. Если свадьба большая, то на этот танец может уйти 10-15 мин., пока все не перецелуются, или в круг выходят сразу две пары.

----------


## Татьянка

> Прикольно. Ок???


 :Ok:   :Aga: 



> В нашем разделе есть тема "Молдавские инструменталки".


:rolleyes:  А сносочку мона? Чтобы все страницы не гонять? Если , конечно не сложно.... :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

А мы просто ставим полечку любую иииии танцуем тоже самое, но у нас это действие называется "Платочек". если гости вошли в раж- включаем ещё одну-две полечки.

----------


## Татьянка

*Gala*,
 :flower:  Спасибки!!!! И за правила, отдельное, попробую провести!!! :Aga:

----------


## erohins

Неужели эта тема закрыта ?

----------


## Иринка Бафф

уже давно вынашиваю тему муз.ансамбля. пробовала детские муз.инструменты раздавать но нет идеи.мне вот нравится реклама пива сокол. типа там пумба-пумба,ее-ее-ее ну там всякие фоновые кусочки,только надо б придуать саму тему.просто типа Таня и Андрей ура!!!!-не катит,нужно б доработать....

----------


## erohins

bhbyf - а более подробно на счёт вашей идеи ?

----------


## maknata

*pypss*,
 Смотри почту!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

дело в том ,что давно ищу какие-нибудь интересную застольную игру(так,чтоб гости что-нить делали ,не выходя из-за стола(это важно для некоторых людей,которые не любят,когда их "дёргают из-за стола) причём такое "необидное и весёлое" задание выполняют ВСЕ,даже чинуши и неприступные госслужащие....:smile: .вот,поэтому сначала у меня было сто-то типа поздравлеения музыкального....я раздавала всем эти инструменты( например бубны) и напеваю темп и ритм.ну и так на все инструменты.конечно есть и вокальные партии...а потом я как дирижёр показываю на них и они кто поёт,кто подыгрывает на муз.инструментах....главное ПО ОЧЕРЕДИ!!!! но это должно быть быстро!!!(то есть переход от одного участника к другому....я им конечно помогаю...это надо делать на первом столе,пока реакция хорошая...

----------


## Иринка Бафф

кто знает начало интересное для свадьбы,отзовитесь!!!!( пож-та чтение и вручение шуточных документов не предлагайте)

----------


## erohins

bhbyf - Расскажи более  подробно про этот застольный конкурс, а  я скину свой застольный конкурс.

----------


## Djazi

*bhbyf*,
*erohins*,
 Только пожалуйста здесь делитесь  идеями, а не в личке- хорошо?
 А я тоже нарыла у себя кое-что интересное- завтра постараюсь поделиться.

----------


## Yuli4ka

*erohins*,

Я делала ансамбль. Давно. В общем, это. что бы подурачится. У нас один музыкант - тамада так вообще прославился на весь город, делая оркестр. Выбирал людей. раздавал инструменты (у него целая коллекция: горны, трубы, настоящий барабан, еще чего-то..) и сам подыгрывал на баяне. Играли "марш славянки", ходили на улицу, дудели. балдели. в общем.

А я делала оркестр, на новый год, когда наступал год Козы. У меня есть шапочки мамы, волка и 7 козлят. Получалось, что выбирала 9 человек, одевала их в героевсказки и они дарили свое выступление. раздавала детские дутки, барабаны. трещетки, свистки... 
Я пела "Хорошее настроение", а люди подыгрывали. Я ими руководила, когда трубы игратьдолжны. когда дудки. а когда все вместе. Хорошо получалось. Но потом отпало само собой. Давненько я этого не проводила.

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Gala*,
*Татьянка*,

В той игре с платочком, по-моему. в тот момент, когда пара, стоя на коленях на платочке целуется, люди в кругу останавляваются и хлопают в такт музыке.

Татьянка!!

Делай молдавский вариант этой игры - отлично!!! я вот тоже давно его не проводила, надо бы!

----------


## Татьянка

> Делай молдавский вариант этой игры - отлично!!! я вот тоже давно его не проводила, надо бы!


:eek: Нда? Ну вам лучше знать...вы его хоть видели или знаете, а какую именно надо музыку? Там много выставленно в темке, что лучше? А то мне одну мелодию около 40 мин. качать, и не реально прослушать что именно выбрать. :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## maknata

*bzfar*,
 Я там чуточку выше выкладывала рассказ как я проводила встречу "20 лет спустя" - может это тебе в чём то поможет)))

----------


## erohins

> застольные игры - "Вопросы - ответы", "У меня в штанишках", "Зачем вы женились?" (почти то же что "вопросы- ответы", только вопрос один, а ответы разные, но заранее заготовленые, сейчас уже не успеваю, чуть попозже выставлю, если интересно),


 -maknata - крайне интересно !  Жду ...

----------


## Татьянка

:smile:  Ребята!!! Подскажите танцевальные игры, те, что я провожу уже поперек горла стоят, старьё!!!:frown:  Хотца новенького чего-нибудь!!!  :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> в конце(как только музыка оборвалась) нужно обежать вокруг партнёра и сесть ему на колено.кто пришёл последний-вылетает!


 :Ok:   Вот это мне нравиться!!! Я делала пары, а теперь дабавочку сделаю!!! Спасибо Анне и вам!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  

:rolleyes:  Еще есть предложения?

----------


## Motya

ребятки, облазила весь интырнет ничего интересного я не нашла но нужен срочно выкуп невесты, да только интересный выкуп, смешной.
просто у нас в городе тамада (за отдельную плату естесно) помогает составить выкуп.Есть ли у вас такие наработки....

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> В момент остановки музыки, лопаются шарики. Участники, у которых шарики лопнули, выбывают из игры.


непонятно,как вы их останавливаете,ведь  пьяных людей  тяжело остановить,напишите плиз подробнее об этом моменте. много слышала про этот конкурс.когда была маленькой девочкой мы играли так в пионерском лагере,причём с удовольствием, но вот пьяные люди,шпильки и каблуки....

----------


## Иринка Бафф

кто-нибудь делает такой конкурс? объясните в чём прикол? и как проходит?(дело в том что в ближайшую субботу женятся гаишники(причём оба) и поэтому хотелось бы что-нибудь по теме...)

----------


## Татьянка

*Djazi*,
 :Vah:   :Ok:   :flower:  
Супер!!! Буду пробывать!!!

----------


## Alex59

*Tip-Top*,  :br:  
*Ledi*,  :flower:  
*Виталич*,  :Pivo:  
 Вы ребята МОЛОДЦЫ! ЗДОРОВО!

----------


## maknata

*Djazi*,
 Спасибо за идейку!  :flower:  У меня шарики так давили, но без танца - а станцем должно получиться - СУППЕР!!!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

скоро будет свадьба  футбольных фанатов,может у кого-нить есть мысли по этому поводу....

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Djazi*,


Прикольно!!! Очень интересно!!!

Вообще спасибо всем, кто делится ПРАКТИЧЕСКИМИ наработками!!!!

Я хочу поделиться своим открытием.

В воскресенье и во вторник на свадьбах делали такой прикол: жениху завязывали глаза и давали задание продеть нитку в иголку, а невеста руководила процессом. Мы её комментарий записывали, а потом говорили, что мы знаем как пройдет брачная ночь молодых, и под эротическую музыку (У нас это была Сэм Браун) включали эту запись комментариев невесты.

Это так смешно!!! Во вторник была свадьба наших друзей музыкантов, невеста отлично подыграла, комментировала прекрасно. Я на "прослушивании" смеялась до слез!!

Идея выставлялась на форуме. Я бы её сама не провела, но спасибо Revlene, она предложила и мы сделали на "Ура!!"

Всем, кто работает постоянной командой - рекомендую!!!!

Вместо Сэм Браун, думаю, лучше будет инструменталка "Эммануель".

----------


## maknata

*Yuli4ka*,
 Всё новое - хорошо забытое старое))) Я этим приколом пользовалась уже лет пять ( я эту идею и выставляла на форуме, ещё на старом). Раньше большей частью пользовалась диктофоном на мобилке, потому как зачастую приходится работать с "чужими" музыкантами, но сейчас у меня другая мобилка и диктофон на ней  :Jopa:  . Поэтому использую эту идейку крайне редко. А вообще - посмеяться есть над чем! Всегда проходило на "Ура"!:smile:

----------


## Татьянка

> скоро будет свадьба футбольных фанатов,может у кого-нить есть мысли по этому поводу....


:eek: А зачем что-то "этакое"? Мне кажется, если начнете "специализировать"! У Вас свадьба может перейти в борьбу фанатов "Спартака" с фанатами "ЦСКА", например!:biggrin:  Не боитесь?

*maknata*,
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  Наташенька, спасибо за музыку, Сереня сказал всё в ящике!!! Спасибо, сегодня посмотрю! :Aga:

----------


## maknata

*Татьянка*,
 Да не за что! Пойте на здоровье)))

----------


## Лраиса

Ребята, привет, Хотела у вас спросить, на свадьбах часто присутствуют дети, 5, 6,7 лет, чем вы их занимаете, помимо рассказать стишок в честь молодых,какие нибудь приколюшки имеются?????
И конечно мой вклад на свадьбу

Слова Нового русского

Блин…не понял… что здесь происходит?

Е - здесь  замуж кто выходит?

Вау ..Чувиха клевая тебя лишь увидал,

И сразу на тебя, как лох простой запал.

К тебе на Марсе – елы-палы подрулил,

Но  Алексей вперед чувиху закадрил.

Жаль, не въехал сразу в это дело я,

А надо было Алексей мне замочить тебя.

С тех пор меня колбасит и пропал покой,

Всю зелень я готов отдать за ночь с тобой.

----------


## maknata

> на свадьбах часто присутствуют дети, 5, 6,7 лет,


У меня на последней свадьбе был такой Никитка! Прелесть моя! Заранее было оговорено, что он будет красть туфельку невесты, а выкупом будет машина (игрушечный радиоуправляемый джип), так на фик тому Никитке была машинка, ежели у него всю свадьбу была другая игрушка - тётя тамада с микрофоном. Он мне помогал во всём, и когда надо было завести гостей на "Горько!", и в играх с реквизитом помогал, и призы вручал. При любви к детям и хорошей смекалке - такие дети ваши первые помощники!

----------


## Djazi

*maknata*,
 Спасибо за  Вопросы ответы. Я провожу, но вот ты добавила много новых  интересных вопросов:) А на этой свадьбе попробую провести опрос Зачем ты женился?




> Слова Нового русского
> 
> Блин…не понял… что здесь происходит?
> 
> Е - здесь замуж кто выходит?
> 
> Вау ..Чувиха клевая тебя лишь увидал,
> 
> И сразу на тебя, как лох простой запал.
> ...


Не совсем понятно  что делает  и кто  новый русский?- объясняйте пожалуйста поподробнее

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Djazi*,

Ты очень приятно удивляешь!!! Макарена - интересно!!!

Мне понравилось!!! 

И еще, очень понятно, толково описываешь, и сразу в комплекте с музыкой!! 

Спасибо, коллега!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

*maknata*,

Ты конечно - просото ГУРУ какой-то. Все знаешь, везде участвуешь....

Я не помню, твоя ли это идея или нет, но точно с этого форума (прости, что АВТОРА, т.е. тебя, не запомнила).

Но мне ОЧ_ЧЕНЬ понравилось!!! 

еще раз всем рекомендую!!!!

----------


## maknata

*Yuli4ka*,
 Да нет, я дааалеко не всё знаю, и стараюсь учится новому. Отсюда , кстати, почепрнула много интересных идей, в том числе и твоих. Спасибо тебе за них  :flower:  

*Djazi*,
 Спасибо за "Макарену"! :flower:

----------


## Electrician

Ну что же, пора и мне вливаться в колллектив ведущих свадебных торжеств. Ща все прочитаю, что-то подчеркну для себя, а что-то может и смогу полезное внести! До связи!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНЫЙ КОНКУРС МАКАРЕНА.


 :Ok:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Вета

> Я предлагаю гостям разучить Сиртаки - знаменитый греческий танец...


*Djazi*, спасибо, интересная идея! :flower:  

У меня есть Бог любви - Гименей, который приходит с поздравлениями к молодым, принимает клятву, вручает медали, а потом можно сделать этот танцевальный конкурс во главе с Гименеем.

Ещё раз спасибо всем-всем-всем форумчанам!  :Aga:  
Вместе - мы - СИЛА!!! :flower:

----------


## Серый

> *Djazi*,
>    
> Супер!!! Буду пробывать!!!


Одно слово, сказанное перед алтарём - и ты женат!
Одно слово, сказанное во сне - и ты холстяк!
 :Ok:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*Keysman*,
 спасибо,что откликнулись.попробую,если получится. ещё у меня задумка былп подарить им мяч ,а все друзья и гости расписались бы на нём,и оставили своё пожелание молодым...

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*Djazi*,
 напиши,если не трудно список вопросов-ответов зачем ты женился?

----------


## хухрындик

*Electrician*,



> P.S. Админ - пора почистить форум - очень много мусора!!!


Во-первых: мне кажеться что очень некрасиво только придя на форум, раздавать указания !!!



> 2 султана становятся в центры гаремов, а девчонки танцуют вокруг восточный танец с азеванием… султанов. Обычно до трусов!!!
> Ну и третий этап – самый зацелованный-запомаденый султан получает приз. Всем нравиться!!!


А у меня есть несколько правил, через которые я никогда не перступаю:
Никогда:
-не делать травмоопасных конкурсов (танцы на стуле...)
-не делать того что может испачкать гостей (сырое яйцо через штаны, помада...)
-не делать старых конкурсов (танцы на газете, сьесть яблоко без рук...)
-не делать нудных конкурсов (всеми любимые сказки...)
-не заставлять пить! (из туфельки...за туфельку...)
и еще много разных НЕ.....

----------


## maknata

> А у меня есть несколько правил, через которые я никогда не перступаю:


 :Ok:   :Aga:  Согласна на все 10000%!

----------


## хухрындик

*maknata*,
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
А Вы знаете, что Ваш ник по-болгарски звучит как - выпившая!!!

----------


## maknata

*хухрындик*,
 О как! :Vah:   Не знала.. ващет эт кусочек фамилии и имени)) Но в принципе - наверное не далеко от истины!:biggrin:

----------


## Djazi

> Djazi,
> интересно,вы эти конкурсы (макарена,сиртаки) проводите в формате одного мероприятия? и может есть ещё?


Я эти конкурсы провожу не всегда, а в зависимости от публики. И чаще один какой-нибудь. Спасибо за ЛАВАТУ  и музыку, я слышала про этот конкурс, а вот музыки у меня не было. Думаю, что можно и не петь а просто менять разные части тела. Есть ещё у меня танцевальные, напишу немного позже.

Очень рада, что понравились  мои танцевальные конкурсы.


> Djazi,
> напиши,если не трудно список вопросов-ответов зачем ты женился?


А это не моя  идея, а maknata. Эти вопросы Зачем  я женился  есть в её посте выше. Попытаюсь скопировать сюда.




> А вот "Зачем я женился?" Вопрос понятен, а вот варианты ответов -
> -Потому что влюбился (лась)
> - Потому что от любви сердце из груди выскакивало из груди.
> - Потому что в душе запели соловьи.
> - Совесть замучила.
> - Друзья заставили.
> - Чтобы избежать сплетен.
> - Не было другого выхода.
> -Обстоятельства припёрли к стенке.
> ...

----------


## Djazi

> Теперь я эту "забаву" частенько на свадьбах практикую.


Интересная забава! нужно будет попробовать предложить такой конкурс.

----------


## багира

Добрый день дорогие коллеги!!!редко заглядываю сейчас сюда!!!Но большое вам спасибо за всё что вы делаете!!!Просто класс!!!

А сейчас просто молю о помощи получила заказ на проведение выпускного вечера в Высшем военном лётном училище!Помогите подскажите идеи,тосты,игры,традиции!!!буду рада всему!!


nemo-7makar@mail.ru

----------


## maknata

> подскажите идеи,тосты,игры,традиции


Традиции надо спрашивать в самом училище. В каждом училище свои...

----------


## Electrician

> Во-первых: мне кажеться что очень некрасиво только придя на форум, раздавать указания !!!


Извини, если обидел и плюнь в меня, если я не прав по поводу мусора на форуме. ПУсть я на этом форуме новичок, но в и-нете я ДАВНО живу. И то что сюда попал случайно - видно воля судьбы. А вообще полезный форум, много чего нового для себя побчеркнул.

----------


## maknata

*Electrician*,
 Да никто плевать в Вас, мсье не будет)) а что, собственно, Вы называете "мусором"? Простое общение в этой теме? Или Вы хотели чтобы здесь только выкладывался голый материал? Но.. а как же обсудить что хорошо идёт, что не идёт, да и просто познакомится коллегам? Ведь это не целый раздел, разбитый по темам, это всего лишь ОДНА тема, довольно большая, согласна, но может быть на нас сглянутся, и посвятят нам (тамадам) отдельный раздельчик)))

----------


## Electrician

*maknata*,
 Нет, я не в этой именно теме. Но лень снова перекапывать весть топик. Мусор я имел ввиду типа: один одному привет, ты тут. Ответ:да. Вот такими ответами и появляеться уже 26 страниц. Наши пререкания и замечания тоже вносят мусор, поэтому хотелось бы что бы в топике "Ты тамада? Тебе сюда!" Говорили по существу!!!

----------


## maknata

> Но лень снова перекапывать весть топик


А мне наоборот, нравится перелопатить опять 26 страниц.. Иногда на что-то сразу не обратишь особого внимания, а потом - как находка! Да и познакомиться, ващет не мешает))) Кстати, меня Натальей зовут. А форум - на то он и форум, чтоб поболтать, а не только мастер-классы устраивать. Имхо....

----------


## Вета

> проигравшая команда танцует либо лезгинку , либо цыганочку ,


Привет, Марджина, всегда рады видеть новых участников! Добро пожаловать! :Ok:  

Я иногда (по ситуации) прошу проигравшую команду станцевать стриптиз. Им в помощь ставлю посредине зала микрофонную стойку...:tongue: 
Музыка подобающая...:biggrin:  
Правда, делать это лучше чуть попозже(хотя бы во время 2-ой дискотеки) :Aga:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:biggrin:  
хухрындик, спасибо огромное за нарезочки- применила 21-го- мои ТилиХенты раскачались)))) :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:  
maknata, огромное спасибо за вопросы и ответы- полностью заполнили 3 застолье 21-го - всем понДравилось :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Веточка, спасибо за каравайную тему :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
КАРОЧЧЧЧЧЧЕ! Всем оргомное спасибо!

----------


## IRENKA

*bhbyf,*спасибки за дорожные знаки  и кричалку :flower:  

*Вета*,и тебе букет за кричалку :flower:  

*Djazi* :flower:   за танцевальные конкурсы

*maknata*,ты как всегда супер :flower:  

Все молодцы,спасибо огромнейшее,тема супер,читать и читать!

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## januly

privet vcem kollegam!Davno 4itaju vawu perepisku mnogo polesnogo i interecnogo.Sivu v germanii v g.Wisbaden,cama rodom is ukraini donezkoi obl.vam nawernoe trudno menja 4itat.ispravlus na russkij.tamadovckimi delami i peniem stala ofizialno sanimatcja nedavno.a ranwe tak dla rodni dlja snakomix.Tak 4to ja u vas novenkaja!

----------


## januly

> privet vcem kollegam!Davno 4itaju vawu perepisku mnogo polesnogo i interecnogo.Sivu v germanii v g.Wisbaden,cama rodom is ukraini donezkoi obl.vam nawernoe trudno menja 4itat.ispravlus na russkij.tamadovckimi delami i peniem stala ofizialno sanimatcja nedavno.a ranwe tak dla rodni dlja snakomix.Tak 4to ja u vas novenkaja!


I xorowee nastroenie ne pokinet bolwe nas!

----------


## IRENKA

*januly*,
приветствую, вливайся в наш коллектив.Тут все такие классные и творческие,тебе понравится.

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## januly

OGROMNOE CPACIBO SA TEPLIJ IBICTRIJ PRIJEM!!!NA PERVIJ RAS PREDLAGAJU TANZEVALNUJU IGRU:TANZEVALNAJA WVABRA:par 10,mosno bolwe.mus4ina i senwina i odn 4elovek bes pari naprimer mus4ina on beret wvabru i v zentre naxoditcja.vce drusno pljawut pod bictruju musiku.kogda musika prerivaetcja vce  portneri menjajutcja portnerwami a tot kto bil co wvabroi brocaet ee ivibiraet tose portnerwu.mus4ina ostavwijcja bes portnerwi beret wvabru i dalwe tanzuet.eto dlitcja poka odin i totse octanitcja co wvabroi 3 rasa.o4en interecno kogda naoborot senwini procto rasdirajut cvoix portnerov.tot kto octalcja 3 rasa tanzuet lesginku a u senwin tanzuet zigano4ku.nadeuc vnecla 4toto novoe!

----------


## Electrician

> Кстати, меня Натальей зовут.


Очень приятно! Алексей.
*Alex59*,
 спасибо отдельное

----------


## Иринка Бафф

народ,если у вас есть польки, дайте пожалуйста. давно ищу или ссылки на музыку

----------


## Иринка Бафф

спасибо,что откликнулись...меня зовут Ирина. а польки мне нужны любые!!!можно старые

----------


## Татьянка

*Марджина*,
 :smile:  Отличная игра, надо опробывать будет!!! :flower:

----------


## maknata

*bhbyf*,
 Ириш, в разделе "Минусовки по жанрам" выкладывали множество разных хороших полечек.

----------


## Djazi

> Да и еще чуть не забыла , не помню кто на форуме просил переодевалки что нибудь новенькое подкинуть . так вот я переодеваю 3-х мужчин в группу "Блестящие мальчики" (нашила юбки коротенькие по низу пришила новогоднюю мишуру , парики новогодние блестящие , и от купальников бюстгалтера) прошу их брюки и рубашку снять , и под песню апельсиновая песня гр. Блестящие они у меня зажигают , во время танцев пристают в основном к мужчинам , прыгают к ним на руки , вообщем бесятся как могут тоже всегда на ура проходит , лишь бы правильно выбрать участников


Ой, как мне понравилась эта идея!!! Просто отпад, я представляю это ШОУ!!! :Ok:  
 Спасибо!

----------


## Alex59

*Electrician*,
 :smile: "Помогают тебе,помогай и ты чем можешь!" Всё просто!

----------


## Myk2007

Привет ALEX59, не получается скачать нарезки, польки получилось,а
нарезки нет.Может подскажешь? спасибо.nik1956@gmx.de

----------


## tolyanich

Всем  привет. А  у меня  такой вопрос: Что обязательно  нужно  обсудить  с  заказчиком  на  предварительной встрече.И сколько  вы  по времени  обычно  беседуете. Я  знаю  например ведущих,  которые  по 3-4 часа обсуждают  будующую свадьбу с  молодожёнами  и  родителями.
Не  понимаю  о чём  можно  4 часа  говорить?:eek:  По моему   можно  за 20-30 минут всё обсудить. Хотелось  бы  узнать ваше мнение. Я понимаю , что с каждым  клиентом    индивидуально и по-разному  получается,  но всё же.. Нужно  ли     весь  сценарий  показывать или  достаточно пробежаться  по ключевым моментам  сценария или  же вообще  ограничиться   показаом программы?

----------


## Татьянка

> Не понимаю о чём можно 4 часа говорить?


:eek:  Я тоже!!!



> Помоему можно за 20-30 минут всё обсудить. Хотелось бы узнать ваше мнение


 :Aga:   Вполне достаточно!
:wink:  Я на встречах, выслушиваю пожелания заказчика, чтобы хотелось, а чего нет. Потом рассказываю ход традиционной проги, или предлагаю варианты, которые можно под них разработать, стилистику или какие-то феньки навтыкать, всё по их желанию, за отдельную плату. Конкурсы не рассказываю, лишь говорю, что не дклаю с едой, пошлых, грязных, но с элементами эротизма. Никто не против. Спрашиваю в каких отношениях родители( вдруг они в разводе) про состояние здоровья родителей(игры под них подобрать), знают ли друг друга свидетели, материальное положение гостей( от этого зависят все выкупы- торт, дети, заначка жениху и т.д.) И подъемность гостей( подбор игр), так же интересуюсь муз. предпочтениями( для дискотеки, и отдельный заказ песен(живой звук) в подарок гостям( список желателен) нет то и так справляемся). Вот и всё, а потом когда прога готова, встречаюсь, отдаю список закупок и всё!!! До встречи на свадьбе. Если вопросы есть звонят на мобилу и отвечаю.:wink:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:Aga:  
У нас уходит по 2-3 часа на общение и уточнение по всем 4 услугам -тамада- музыка и видео-фото.
А последняя трудная свадьба забрала 3 вечера по 3 часа - репетитититировали песни с невестой и младшей сестрой, и с мамой находили общий контакт, разговаривая на разные околосвадебные темы. Вообщем, клиенты после свадьбы пиСчали и кричали от счастья в прямом смысле - публика была из разных соц. слоёв - интеллегенция и работяги - что-то вроде бы лебедя-рака и щуки. Интеллегенты через 15 мин застолья поднимаются и идут танцевать под фоновую музыку, оттанцевав идут обратно за стол, а работяги в это время жевали. Прикол был в том, что когда ТилИХенция  уселась обратно за стол - работяги степенно вышли танцевать. Один подвыпивший работяга начал орать - Чё расселись- давайте танцевать- причём выражение лица у него было...типа "Порву как Тузик тряпку". Пришлось моргнуть вокалистке - бегом поставили Кумпасриту и в стиле Яшки - артиллериста из "Свадьбы в Малиновки" отплясали вдвоём  тангО - ощущение было как на съёмочной площадке - кругом камеры и мобилки - все снимают. АБЗАЦ!. Только потом мои интеллегенты поднялись танцевать  и удалось смыть грань неприязни.  
Зато мама-заказчица смеялась до слёз, хотя очень просила чтоб УСЁ БУЛО без пошлостей. Но в тангО я оторвалась по полной :tongue: 
Так что проведённые вечера с клиентами дали свои ростки прямо на свадьбе- а вечером собрали просто букет улыбок и восхищённых взглядов. 
 :Vah:   :Pivo:   :flower:

----------


## tolyanich

Татьянка, pypss  Спасибо за  мобильность. Я как  раз  сейчас  еду  на  такую  встречу, уверен, что  ваша  информация  мне  поможет.Я  просто  давно этим  не  занимался (года  два  не  брался вести) Уже   форму  потерял.Ещё  раз  благодарю.
 :flower:

----------


## Myk2007

Спасибо ALEX59 ,всё получилось.

----------


## Evgenchik_Tech

Может комуто понадобится.
В архиве несколько свадебных шуточных документов, но на украинском языке.

Документы сделаны в Microsoft Puplisher.

Если кому не понравится оформление документа, то конечно же вы его можете менять я не обижусь.

Пользуйтесь наздоровье, кому надо и сколько надо.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Evgenchik_Tech*,
 Пан Евген, будь ласка менi документи указанному адресу!!!))) пАшли)))
fifafyka@gmail.com

----------


## Evgenchik_Tech

:frown:   Сори *pypss*, я прикреплял, но теперь уж вижу что не прикрепилось.

Извините пожалуста меня.
*Я завтра всё прикреплю.* Просто с собой сейчас не имеется.

Ещё раз мои извинения.

----------


## maknata

*Evgenchik_Tech*,
 Я бы тож хотела посмотреть... Но с публишером тут вот какая штука.. я тож чёт делала в публишере и мне надо было распечатать это на цветном принтере.. в общем скинула я на флэшку и потопала распечатывать.. а там комп ваще моих файлов не увидел... потому как в том компе публишер не был установлен.. Может тут тоже такая же ситуация?

----------


## Лидия Омск

Прочитала все 27 стр. очень много нового узнала.
Вообще я не тамада, а проф-ая певица.
А тут в субботу у племянице Д.Р. 20-лет.
Может поможете наченающей тамаде с играми для молодёжи,
Я где-то читала выход с ЦЕГАНКОЙ когда она гадает гостям
Может поможете?

----------


## IRENKA

*Evgenchik_Tech*
:biggrin: 

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## Лидия Омск

Начало хорошее мне понравилось.
А может какиенибудь конкурсы есть или приколы,шутки?:smile:

----------


## Лидия Омск

Хорошый хоровод :smile: 
Если есть ещё что нибудь интересненькое присылай посмотрим.

----------


## Arthur07

Лидия Омск
если вдруг чтото нужно про цыганей можем созвонится или по аське списаться, я тоже в Германии живу.
моя аська 413-058-246 Дима (не пугайся что имя мужское, я все на мужа регистрирую)

----------


## Марджина

> Лидия Омск
> если вдруг чтото нужно про цыганей можем созвонится или по аське списаться, я тоже в Германии живу.
> моя аська 413-058-246 Дима (не пугайся что имя мужское, я все на мужа регистрирую)


А на форуме что не выкладываете , может кому нибудь еще понадобится

_Да не оскудеет рука дающего...._

----------


## Татьянка

> А на форуме что не выкладываете , может кому нибудь еще понадобится


 :Aga: 
*Arthur07*,
 :frown: У нас принято в открытую делиться или не делиться совсем!!!

----------


## Arthur07

Извинясь! Буду выкладывать для всех. Думала может не интересно будет!

----------


## Татьянка

> Извинясь! Буду выкладывать для всех. Думала может не интересно будет!


 :Ok:  Молодца!!!! Нам всё интересно!!! А вдруг пригодиться!!! :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## Arthur07

Может у кого есть игры подходящие для юбилея. Чтоб можно было с гостями поиграть во време еды. Очень срочно нужно.

----------


## Марджина

> Может у кого есть игры подходящие для юбилея. Чтоб можно было с гостями поиграть во време еды. Очень срочно нужно.


Во время еды я обычно провожу игру "Угадай мелодию " делю на две команды обычно столы стоят буквой п так вот левое крыло против правого , отгадали мелодию пропели , только тогда засчитываем балл
незнаю , но русский народ любит петь . поэтому всегда на ура проходит эта игра , (у меня из караоке накинута музыка всякая , из кинофильмов , старинные песни) , даже молодежь которым 20-25 лет все эти песни знают и с удовольствием отгадывают

----------


## Djazi

> Кому если вдруг не понятно выкладываю короткое видео, поможет понять игруХоровод.


А у меня не получается скачать ХОРОВОД! Пишут, что архив повреждён:(
 Можно на почту попросить прислать? Можно и не в архиве, у меня ящик без ограничений.

----------


## IRENKA

*Arthur07*,
я бы тоже не отказалась посмотреть хоровод.Может здесь можно выложить или на почту,пожалуйста.

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## багира

*Djazi*,
 Хоровод не качается((((а очень бы хотелось

nemo-7makar@mail.ru

----------


## Evgenchik_Tech

*pypss* отправил на тобою указаный адрес. ))) пашлал

----------


## Татьянка

> Вот те самые свадебные шуточные документы.


:frown: ...отказано в доступе... Если не трудно, можно на ящик? :Aga:   Почему-то от туда идет всё, а с форума проблема!!! :Tu:   Спасибо!!! :flower:

----------


## Scheiba

Abdula,skin poshalujsta nareski na milo.
edel72@gmx.de
budu ochen blagodaren.

sergej

----------


## Arthur07

> А у меня не получается скачать ХОРОВОД! Пишут, что архив повреждён:(
>  Можно на почту попросить прислать? Можно и не в архиве, у меня ящик без ограничений.


Ребятки все качается. Только что пробовала скачать.Проблем нет.

----------


## Вета

> детки с молодоженами танцуют танец маленьких утят.


КЛАСС! :Ok:

----------


## Arthur07

[QUOTE=багира;384856]*Djazi*,
 Хоровод не качается((((а очень бы хотелось

Отправила всем на мыло, ловите

----------


## Вета

> 1. Танцевальная игра. Вторая игра...


Очень здорово! :Ok:   Спасибо!  :flower:  За наглядность - втройне!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Вета

> Играет полечка....


Если не сложно, может и полечку выложишь?:biggrin:

----------


## Лидия Омск

Arthur07:smile: 
Марджина :Ok:  
Спасибо мне понравилось :Aga:  
А хоровод качается :Aga:

----------


## Alex59

*Djazi*,
 И для всех кто хочет увидеть *ХОРОВОД* и не только!

Вложение 24097

 :Aga:

----------


## Arthur07

> Если не сложно, может и полечку выложишь?:biggrin:


Полечки у меня нет, я с музыкантами работаю у них все это есть. Спроси у Alex59 у него есть точно.

----------


## Arthur07

> *Djazi*,
>  И для всех кто хочет увидеть *ХОРОВОД* и не только!
> 
> Вложение 24097


Саша я все это разослала уже на майлы. Да и с рапиды качается без проблем.

----------


## Arthur07

Вета
спасибки огромное, нечто новенькое появилось.

----------


## Вета

*Alex59*, нам бы полечку под которую можно было бы произносить слова...ПЛИЗ!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Arthur07

[QUOTE=Alex59;385177]*Вета*,
 Слова "ХОРОВОДА"?  Зайди на 26-ю там немного полек есть.
Если что выставлю ещё. Ответов нет , думал ненадо.
Гулять так гулять!

Нам бы полечку для Хоровода, а не слова. Музыку которую вы выслали хорошая, но не для игры Хоровод.

----------


## tolyanich

> *Electrician*,
> 
> 
> 
> А у меня есть несколько правил, через которые я никогда не перступаю:
> Никогда:
> -не делать травмоопасных конкурсов (танцы на стуле...)
> -не делать того что может испачкать гостей (сырое яйцо через штаны, помада...)
> -не делать старых конкурсов (танцы на газете, сьесть яблоко без рук...)
> ...



 :Ok:  И не проводить пошлых конкурсов

----------


## Вета

Спасибо большущее! :flower:  

А слова я имела в виду, которые ведущий произносит для действия гостей, которые нам предложила *Arthur07* ("Девочки - налево, мальчики - направо..."):biggrin:

----------


## Arthur07

> Спасибо большущее! 
> 
> А слова я имела в виду, которые ведущий произносит для действия гостей, которые нам предложила *Arthur07* ("Девочки - налево, мальчики - направо..."):biggrin:


Слова такие девочки налево, мальчики направо. Девочки топают, мальчики хлопают. Девочки пищат, мальчики свистят. И все это меняешь местами.

----------


## Вета

> [ Музыку которую вы выслали хорошая, но не для игры Хоровод.


А мне показалось, что ГУЦУЛОЧКА подойдёт...Очень быстрая, наверное, да?... Чуть помедленнее бы! :Aga:

----------


## Arthur07

> А мне показалось, что ГУЦУЛОЧКА подойдёт...Очень быстрая, наверное, да?... Чуть помедленнее бы!


Ты загоняешь людей под эту песню до такой степени, что после нее народ разбежится отдыхать. Я постараюсь найти эту полечку в течении дня.

----------


## Лидия Омск

Arthur07
Скинь мне эту забойную ГУЦУЛОЧКУ :flower:  
Если времечко будет.
Iwan-Lida@t-online.de

----------


## Вета

> Ты загоняешь людей под эту песню до такой степени, что после нее народ разбежится отдыхать. Я постараюсь найти эту полечку в течении дня.



:biggrin: 
  Буду ждать! :Aga:

----------


## tolyanich

> Вот ещё такое есть  
> 
> *Знакомство гостей*
> 
> Сегодня всех больше будет петь ____.
> Всех больше будет танцевать ____.
> Всех громче будет кричать "Горько!" ____.
> Всех больше будет пить ____.
> Сегодня ____ подарит ____сто рублей.
> ...



Что то не  совсем  въехал как   это проводится. Саму  идею я знаю, но в данном  случае не понял  откуда  брать имена  тех, кого потом  вписывать.Из списка  гостей или  как?

----------


## Alex59

*Лидия Омск*,
 Землячка! Она-чють выше выложена. Качай.

----------


## Лидия Омск

Полечка не качается .
Там пишут что у меня нет какичто определённых прав:frown: 
Если кто скачал пришлите мне ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!
Iwan-Lida@t-online.de

----------


## tolyanich

> Здравствуйте! темка очень хорошая, на одной вечеринке был конкурс:
> 5 женщин и 5 мужчин . слово СПОРТ у каждого по одной букве. и у ж. и у м. и те и другие стоят и показывают сложенное слово СПОРТ  лицом к зрителям. Ведущий в стихах задает вопросы ответы которые связанные с этими буквами. необязательно со всеми если нет буквы то тот игрок должен её опустить как бы закрытьи встать последним в слове, например вопросы в стихотворной форме ответы РОСТ, СОН, НОС ТОРС и т.д.,и кто из команд быстрее встанет по буквам правильно тому очко. Игра длиться 15-20 вопросов со счетом. победители получают приз. После этого каждая буква ( С-женщина, и С-мужчина) подходят друг к другу и танцуют медленный танец.Вот кто знает вопросы или этот конкурс поделитесь пожалуйста. Он очень забавный в любом состоянии для играющих и зрителей. Спасибо. borall@mail.ru


У меня  есть такой  конкурс  , с загадками  к  новому  году(сам  подбирал загадки   и  буквы) А  может   у  кого есть  именно   по свадебной  тематике   подборка  к   аналогичному  конкурсу?  Заранее  извиняюсь если  это уже  выкладывалось, слишком  большой  объём  информации в  теме, может и  пропустил

----------


## Вета

> У меня  есть такой  конкурс  , с загадками  к  новому  году(сам  подбирал загадки   и  буквы) А  может   у  кого есть  именно   по свадебной  тематике   подборка  к   аналогичному  конкурсу?


да, конкурс, действительно интересный...А мы не откажемся от Новогоднего  :Aga:

----------


## Evgenchik_Tech

*Татьянка* отправил свадебные документы на почту.
Всегда пожалуста! :)

----------


## tolyanich

Новогоднего нет в  компе. Будет время перепишу .Да  там  ничего отсобенного

----------


## Татьянка

> Татьянка отправил свадебные документы на почту.
> Всегда пожалуста! :)


 :Aga:  Перекачиваю!!! Спасибо!!! :flower:

----------


## Arthur07

Перед последним садебным танцем, предагаю станцевать пепе с невестой.
Под песню Доченька в исполнении Кабзона или Пугачевой.
Или есть одна хорошая песня Пригласи отца на белый танец, в исполнении Игоря Демарина.Песню можно скачать здесь

----------


## Arthur07

А этот если зал большой, на полу выкладываем сердце из свечей(не знаю как они по русски называютя, Teelichter) которые приеклеены к СДшкам.
Играет легкая музыка
И эта красота как белые цветы
Но им пора сказатьПрощай
на празднечном пути
Иной красотою расцветай,
как женщина цвети
Будь мужу ласковой женой,
 подругой верной будь
Цвети как яблыня весной
Пусть будет светлым путь
Снимая свадебный наряд,
желаем всей душой
Пусть будет ясным свет,
любовь всегда большой!
Играем музыка в исполнении гр.Окей называется Снимается фата. Крестные мамы снимают венок у невесты и цветочек у жениха. После окончания песни звучат такие слова
Молодые встают
		Будет лад и полынь
		Будут пепла и тишь
		Будут слезы от счастья и боли
		Будут дети у вас, и печали не раз
		Ведь судьба не трава через поле
		Если надо ...................... забудь
		Если можно прости
		В жизни гладких дорог небывает
		И кривые пути и неверную суть
		Сердце к сердцу, любовь побеждает
                          Вам совет да любовь
                           Долгих лет, мирных снов
                          И тепла и добра и достатка
                          За здоровье семьи и для счастья в любви
                          Пусть не горько вам будет, а сладко!!
                          Аплодисменты нашим молоды

А теперь я хочу задать вопросы нашим молодым

Ну кто теперь тебе она
Ответь-же ..(имя жениха)...нам.............(жена)

И ты ...(имя невесты).......ответь нам уж
Кто стал тебе..(имя жениха).            (муж)


Вчера кричали громко Горько
Слегка смущая молодых
Сегодня крикним ГОРЬКО
Медовый месяц начался у них!
ГОРЬКО! ГОРЬКО!

----------


## Arthur07

[QUOTE=Вета;385758]Можно зачитать "Наказ отца для взрослой дочери".
Вот это здорово, так со всех понимногу, и можно очень красывый сценарий собрать

----------


## Виталий ЭФФ

http://svadbanet.ru
Интересный сайт нашел. Я мож конечно не Колумб, но все таки...

----------


## Electrician

> Новая игра - сама ещё не проводила...."Шар - проводник"
> 
> Игроки выстраиваются на линии старта, держа в руках ненадутые шары. Все шары должны быть разного цвета, чтоб играющие их не перепутали. Надув шарик до любого выбранного размера, все по сигналу ведущего отпускают их и переходят на то место, куда он упал. Цель игроков - добраться до финиша, но поскольку шары могут лететь в любую сторону, сделать это не просто!


Спасибо! Попробую!!!




> Как вариант:
> (Жених), я попрошу тебя – обними свою супругу,
> Теплом души и сердца обогрей!
> И ты – (невеста), подай ладонь супругу,
> Чтобы запомнить вам один из главных дней!
> И верим мы, что чудо здесь свершиться,
> Что сердце ярким светом озариться
> и свет тот не погаснет никогда!
> Так пусть сегодня здесь в прекрасном танце 
> ...


Вообще - супер! Взял на заметку!

----------


## Arthur07

[QUOTE=Элен;386068]*Arthur07*,
 спасибо  за   такую  замечательную  подборочку. Очень  здорово,что  текст  к  каждой  вещи  так  складненько  написан,я,честно  говоря,всегда  так  просто  говорила,а  так  задорнее  как-будто. Молодец!!! Спасибо  тебе. 

Эти стишки сочинял мой муж. Ему спасибо

----------


## Arthur07

А помоему ничего обидного в этом нет. Смотря как поднисешь свои слова. Ведь это свадьба, нужно уметь пошутить. 
Мы в субботу с мужем на свадьбе работали (он видеооператор, а я вообщето фотограф, но опыт проведения небольшой имеется, т.к первую свьбу проводила моей старшей сестре, когда мне было 17 лет. Вошла во вкус, но по некоторым обстоятельствам пришлось выучиться на фотографа) так тамада такое замутила..... Обьявила что сецчас будет звучать красивая музыка, и наши молодожены станцуют свой первый семейный танец под зонтом, а потом в танце она отведет их до машины. Стоим настроились снимать, молодожены цветут от счастья. Ну как только заиграла музыка, у всех дар речи пропал. Никогда не догадаетесь какая музыка заиграла......
Заинриговала....
А заиграла... Я Московский озорной бродяга, знает меня каждая собака...
Я думаю на такое обижаться надо, а не на то что у кого то нос длинней.

----------


## maknata

*Arthur07*,
 Хороший материальчик! :Ok:   Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

*maknata*,
 Наташ, ты где-то выставляла породнение семей!!! Или не ты?:eek:  Не помню, но если ты, то страничку не напомнишь де? Не нашла!!!  :Aga:   :Tu:

----------


## maknata

*Татьянка*,
 Танюш, это не я выставляла, это Людмила на 20 странице))

----------


## Татьянка

> Танюш, это не я выставляла, это Людмила на 20 странице))


 :flower:   Спасибо, роднюля, побежала на 20!!!:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

А вообще, народ тамадующий! Мне кажется надо попросить Николая создать нам раздел тамадинский, и там разделять всё по темам - обряды, игры, сценарии, юбилеи, профессиональные праздники, новый год и т.д.... А то темка у нас и впрямь огромная, иногда долго искать чего-то приходится...

----------


## IRENKA

*Вета*,
как меня прет от кричалок!Это для меня новое. Один раз на свадьбе попробовала-гостей тоже проперло. Спасибо огромное.Я думаю и юбилейные тоже пройдут на "Ура"!

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## Татьянка

> Я строю команды с фамилией новой семьи и загадываю загадки(сама сочиняю под каждую фамилию), а команды потом на скорость строятся в отгадках.


 :Vah:  Отличная идея!!! :flower:  




> А вообще, народ тамадующий! Мне кажется надо попросить Николая создать нам раздел тамадинский

----------


## maknata

Ну так кто просить то будет?:wink:

----------


## Татьянка

> Ну так кто просить то будет?


:rolleyes:  Могу попробывать.. Через личку или как?:wink:

----------


## Татьянка

*maknata*,
 :biggrin: Написала. Бум ждать решения!!!

----------


## Татьянка

*maknata*,
 Наташенька, начальство только ЗА!!! Сказало разработать, что и как. По темкам. :wink: 
*Предлагайте все, как лучше оснастить нашу темку!!!* :Aga:

----------


## Djazi

> Перед последним садебным танцем, предагаю станцевать пепе с невестой.
> Под песню Доченька в исполнении Кабзона или Пугачевой.
> Или есть одна хорошая песня Пригласи отца на белый танец, в исполнении Игоря Демарина.Песню можно скачать здесь


То что выставлено на прямую скачку в теме качается отлично, а вот по таким ссылкам не получается:( 

А у меня опять не качается:( Можно на почту попросить?

----------


## Djazi

> Djazi,
> И для всех кто хочет увидеть ХОРОВОД и не только!
> 
> Xopowod.rar


Спасибо, вот  теперь качается, но мне уже на почту прислали, но всё равно  СПАСИБО :flower:  

А вот ещё скачала Пригласи отца на белый танец и не воспроизводится ни в одном из проигрываетелей почему-то

----------


## maknata

> Предлагайте все, как лучше оснастить нашу темку!!!


Мне кажется сам раздел можно оставить с таким названием как есть. Темы создать такие - "Свадебные сценарии", " Свадебные обряды и обычаи", "Игры", "Выпускной бал", "Новогодние мероприятия", "Календарные праздники", "Профессиональные праздники", "Юбилеи", "Разное" и "Просто трёп")))
Кстати, тырнет у меня безлимитка, могла бы помочь растащить эти 29 страниц по подразделам)))

----------


## Адреналина

Солнышки мои, опять к вам за помощью..
Гости хотят, чтоб была цыганка-гадалка,  у кого-то есть интересные предсказания...гости серьезные,  без пошлостей, с юмором... вообщем надо выйти им погадать так, чтоб это гадание  уже ежели не сбылось, то на всю жизнь запомнилось....

----------


## Arthur07

[QUOTE=Djazi;387067]Спасибо, вот  теперь качается, но мне уже на почту прислали, но всё равно  СПАСИБО :flower:  

А вот ещё скачала Пригласи отца на белый танец и не воспроизводится ни в одном из проигрываетелей почему-то[/QUOT

Только что попробовала скачать и послушать. Все воспроизводится WindowsMediaPlayer читает без проблем. Попробуй еще раз. Удачи!

----------


## Arthur07

> Спасибо, вот  теперь качается, но мне уже на почту прислали, но всё равно  СПАСИБО 
> 
> А вот ещё скачала Пригласи отца на белый танец и не воспроизводится ни в одном из проигрываетелей почему-то


Выслала тебе на майл песню. Попробуй так.

----------


## tolyanich

> А вообще, народ тамадующий! Мне кажется надо попросить Николая создать нам раздел тамадинский, и там разделять всё по темам - обряды, игры, сценарии, юбилеи, профессиональные праздники, новый год и т.д.... А то темка у нас и впрямь огромная, иногда долго искать чего-то приходится...


 :Aga:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## tolyanich

> *tolyanich*,
>  "Знакомство гостей" я провожу так : представляюсь сама и говорю, что гостей много, я вот так сразу их запомнить не могу, поэтому я себе быстренько запишу. Вы называйте кто здесь есть, а я буду записывать. Бегаю с планшеткой и заготовкой, смотрю на гостей, естессно немного подтасовываю, куда какое имя записать. А потом говорю, чтоя умею гадать по именам, и так как я не волшебник, а только учусь, я могу предсказать только недалёкое будущее - кого что ждёт на этой свадьбе. Ну и зачитываю, что же там получилось. 
> Затягивать, зачитывать через время, я считаю не стоит, так как могут не понять. Всё это знакомство делаю за первым столом. Воспринимается при должной подаче на "Ура".


Понял  спасибо :flower:

----------


## Адреналина

> Сообщение от maknata  
> А вообще, народ тамадующий! Мне кажется надо попросить Николая создать нам раздел тамадинский, и там разделять всё по темам - обряды, игры, сценарии, юбилеи, профессиональные праздники, новый год и т.д.... А то темка у нас и впрямь огромная, иногда долго искать чего-то приходится...


ПОддерживаю...

----------


## Лидия Омск

Arthur07
Спасибочки за ТАРЗАНА:wink:

----------


## Лидия Омск

тамадинский раздел!!!!!!! :Aga:  
Я за!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

> Кстати, тырнет у меня безлимитка, могла бы помочь растащить эти 29 страниц по подразделам)))
> __________________


 :Ok:   Отлично!!! тогда я думаю, *надо просто создать раздел*, а ты всё по темкам сама растащишь!!! И не надо там подтемки создавать( Николаю), всё само наладиться как в минусовочках. Так и надо сделать!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> Сейчас в больших городах продаются замечательные грамоты, свидетельства шуточные дипломы для свадеб.


:frown:  А у нас уже зажрались, достали всех эти дипломы, вот думаю чем заменить. У кого есть предложения? Хочу использовать породнение семей, этого давно не было, но нужна альтернатива!!! :Aga:

----------


## krumuz

> :frown:  А у нас уже зажрались, достали всех эти дипломы, вот думаю чем заменить.


А зачем их заменять? Хорошую идею нужно всегда дорабатывать. Когда я их только начал применять - хотел сразу оказаться. Бреб бредом! Но потом я полностью переделал их содержание (и переделываю постоянно) и доработал (и постоянно дорабатываю) оформление. В результате получилась юморная и приятная вещь, котораю через многие годы моим парам напоминает о том, что они дипломированые муж и жена в н-ском университете Любви и Брака...

----------


## Адреналина

> Отлично!!! тогда я думаю, надо просто создать раздел, а ты всё по темкам сама растащишь!!! И не надо там подтемки создавать( Николаю), всё само наладиться как в минусовочках. Так и надо сделать!!!


Итак, кто идет за клинским? :biggrin: 
 Тогда не затягиваем и сегдня же пишем Николаю...

----------


## Иринка Бафф

не забудьте создать тему " вложения" можно было бы туда складывать все материалы,музыку,шуточные документы,медали,дипломы,указы,постановления и т.д.(у меня их куча),а также видеоролики с конкурсов...

----------


## Alex59

> ребята,вам песенки тёща и свекровушка


Минусочки тоже имеются? Скинь.  :Aga:

----------


## Arthur07

Девочки и мальчики нашла я вам полечку. Вечерком выложу.

----------


## Alex59

*tolyanich*,
 Спасибоньки попробуем!  :Ok:

----------


## Alex59

*Лидия Омск*,

Мадамммм вы личку заглядывали?

----------


## Адреналина

> Солнышки мои, опять к вам за помощью..
> Гости хотят, чтоб была цыганка-гадалка, у кого-то есть интересные предсказания...гости серьезные, без пошлостей, с юмором... вообщем надо выйти им погадать так, чтоб это гадание уже ежели не сбылось, то на всю жизнь запомнилось....


а у меня это горит...может все-таки у кого-то есть что-то для цыганки-гадалки. Я кое-что нашла в нете, но натсолько все глупо и примитивно "похмелье всем предсказывать.. не хочу.."

----------


## Татьянка

*Ребята ,Создан наш раздел "ДЛЯ ВЕДУЩИХ", думаю пора перебираться!!!*

----------


## Татьянка

> В результате получилась юморная и приятная вещь, котораю через многие годы моим парам напоминает о том, что они дипломированые муж и жена в н-ском университете Любви и Брака...


:biggrin: Уже сто раз дорабатывалось!!! Нет необходимо что-то новенькое!!! Медали? Звезды? Не знаю, на чем остановиться!!! :Aga:

----------


## Татьянка

> а вот минусовочки не хватает...


:smile:  В данном случае лучше иметь для подмоги баяниста, сами понимаете, что гости не слышат и не слушают музыку, и вовремя не скоординируете.

----------


## Tamara

> :biggrin: Уже сто раз дорабатывалось!!! Нет необходимо что-то новенькое!!! Медали? Звезды? Не знаю, на чем остановиться!!!


Всем привет. Вы, Танечка, не правы, дипломы вещь интересная. Если их с юмором читать с анекдотами всегда на ура идут.

----------


## Arthur07

> Всем привет. Вы, Танечка, не правы, дипломы вещь интересная. Если их с юмором читать с анекдотами всегда на ура идут.


А мне кажется, что все это уже устарело как кости Мамонта. Сейчас что то новое придумывать нужно.

----------


## Татьянка

> Вы, Танечка, не правы, дипломы вещь интересная.


:biggrin:  А у нас зажрались!!! Хоть голышем во время прочтения , рожи куксят. воть и думаю, что придумать и пооригинальней!!! проблема, еще в том, что ведущих в городе, как грязи и все их делают. Конкуренция, млин... Надо быть не таким , как все и клиент потянется!!!:biggrin:

----------


## mona_81

Привет всем!!!Принимайте новичков!У вас тут так уютно и по-доброму...аж захотелось тоже поделиться своими наработками!!!!Сейчас соображу что к чему только:smile:

----------


## Electrician

> А вообще, народ тамадующий! Мне кажется надо попросить Николая создать нам раздел тамадинский, и там разделять всё по темам - обряды, игры, сценарии, юбилеи, профессиональные праздники, новый год и т.д.... А то темка у нас и впрямь огромная, иногда долго искать чего-то приходится...


Поддерживаю!!!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*mona_81*,
 вливайся! :Pivo:  :smile:

----------


## Марджина

> Бросание букета и подвязки. Как вы это делаете? Это вопрос вроде бы не поднимался, но я делаю так:
> Ведущий:
> Жених перед ЗАГСом, каждый знает,
> Цветы своей невесте дарит.
> И у невесты нашей есть букет, что взора не отвесть!
> Но, чтоб женой навеки статься, с букетом надобно расстаться.
> Да и узнать бы интересно, кто будет следующей невестой.
> Сейчас узнаем мы ответ, кому достанется букет!
> Так выходите же, подружки, но только те, что незамужни!
> ...




Класс ! спасибо , вот как здорово каждый день захожу сюда и что то новенькое для себя нахожу , за такие замечательные слова отдельное спасибо , мне вот приходилось всегда своими словами говорить , а теперь заучу красивую речь  :flower:

----------


## Alex59

> Привет всем!!!Принимайте новичков!У вас тут так уютно и по-доброму...аж захотелось тоже поделиться своими наработками!!!!Сейчас соображу что к чему только:smile:


Нука выдай чтонибудь. Смелей у нас всё по доброму.  :flower:

----------


## tina

прочла всё.потрясающе.столько красивых обрядов и столько всего интересного.у меня есть один очень красивый танцевальный конкурс.применяю его и на юбилеях и на свадьбах .называется "танцевальный марафон".попозже сегодня выложу всю раскладку.а может уже писали о нём, а я пропустила?

----------


## Arthur07

> Нука выдай чтонибудь. Смелей у нас всё по доброму.


Саша! Мона уже спит, мы с ней в аське 2 часа назад распрощались.

----------


## lyudmila

> минусов нет, ещё мне бы хотелось иметь минус "каравая"


bhbyf, зайди в Минусовки по жанрам и темам, там на 2-ой странице тема  *"С Днем рождения (ищу минуса)"* , в которой на 4-ой странице _Песня_ минусовки *"Каравая"* выложила, и не только. За что ей огромное спасибо!

Марджина, спасибо Вам большое за отклик, а то  я думала эта тема никого не интересует.:smile: 

Друзья! И все-таки,неужели ни у кого нет ничего про десантуру или у вас таких заморочек нет? Помогите, пожалуйста!:frown:

----------


## mumusika

Меня  всего неделю не было.. :Aga:  ..А тут целый город под названием "Для ведущих" отстроили!!!!:eek: :wink:  Класс! :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

> ..А тут целый город под названием "Для ведущих" отстроили!!!!


 :Aga:  :biggrin:  А то!!!! Мы такие!!!

----------


## sergey-1975

*ABDULLA*,
 А как можно скачать эти нарезки?
Буду очень благодарен:smile:

----------


## Electrician

> прочла всё.потрясающе.столько красивых обрядов и столько всего интересного.у меня есть один очень красивый танцевальный конкурс.применяю его и на юбилеях и на свадьбах .называется "танцевальный марафон".попозже сегодня выложу всю раскладку


Очень жду, заинтриговало!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> у меня есть один очень красивый танцевальный конкурс.применяю его и на юбилеях и на свадьбах .называется "танцевальный марафон".


:wink:  Тиночка, в разделе есть темка про конкурсы. Лучше несите всё туда!!!! :flower:  

* РЕБЯТА РАСКИДЫВАЙТЕ МАТЕРИАЛЬЧИК ПО ТЕМКАМ!!!! ДАВАЙТЕ ЭТУ ТЕМУ ОСТАВИМ ДЛЯ ТРЁПА!!!! А НАРАБОТКИ КИДАЙТЕ ПО ТЕМАМ!!!! ЧТОБЫ ВСЁ ВСЕ НАХОДИЛИ!!!!   *

----------


## maknata

Три дня буду занята - выборы млин, в субботу свадьба, в воскресенье выборы.. а потом буду посвободней - поперетаскиваю всё что смогу)))

----------


## Татьянка

> Три дня буду занята - выборы млин, в субботу свадьба, в воскресенье выборы.. а потом буду посвободней - поперетаскиваю всё что смогу)))


:smile: :wink:  Мы подождемс!!!! :Oj:   Ужо по чуть-чуть осваимси!!!:biggrin:

----------


## altor3

Привет, коллеги!!! Давно в инете и на этом сайте, но как-то не сложилось побывать на форуме. А вот сегодня очень подходящий момент - надо было что-то найти, но что я забыл как только начал читать страницы. На днях закину свои идеи по поводу свадеб и юбилеев, думаю будем общаться. Работаю тамадой больше года в основном на свадьбах. Александр.
E-mail: altor3@yandex.ru
8-067-954-30-36

----------


## Татьянка

*altor3*,
 :smile: Проходи располагайся и конечно проставляйся,
Вообщем,милый, не стесняйся!!! :Aga:

----------


## Итальяно

Доброго времени суток всем!
Меня зовут Антон Стахнёв. Я самарский ведущий, тамада, конферансье, хорошо пою. Короче, умею в этой сфере всё... так как начинал с ди-джея... и по нарастающей...
Мне всего лишь 24 года, поэтому объективно судить ещё не могу... Но...
Посмотрел сценарии, предложенные тамадами-девушками. Я уважаю всех людей этой профессии и прошу меня простить, но за такое, что описываете вы, меня бы, наверное, "убили". 
Никакого новаторства и импровизации я не увидел. Программа десятилетней давности, рассчитанная на публику в духе колхоза. 
Чёткое следование сценарию, основанного на русском народном фольклёре. 
Главное, что я понял - ведущие мужчины и женщины - разные люди, разные стили, разные поведения, разные подходы и настроения.
Ваши сценарии подойдут именно женщинам. Мужчине делать такое глупо и несовременно.
В Самаре сейчас тенденция перехода любого праздника в больший конферанс, нежели привычное тамадство с кучей показательных традиций и глупых стихов.
В кратце, первое - красивая встреча, второе - основная часть - чувствование публики и подстраивание под её желания, третье - красивая концовка...

----------


## krumuz

*Итальяно*,
 У вас там что, настолько развивается процесс игнорирования традиций сложившихся веками? Да подвижки в стилистике и наполнении праздника есть, но в целом - суть осталасть прежняя: свадьба - это народный таетр, парад традиций.

----------


## potap.ru

Здравствуйте все. Не поможете ли Вы мне, а точнее нашей ведущей. Нужна минусовка "КанКан". Подскажите, где взять ?

potap-ru@mail.ru

----------


## krumuz

*potap.ru*,
А Ванессу Мэй не пробовал поискать?

----------


## Arthur07

Тебе ни кто не предлагает работать прямо по тому что написано в сценарии. Знаешь голубчик тебе всего 24 года, и опыта у тебя шыш да маленько. По твоей писанине я поняла что ты только молодежные свадьбы проводишь. А мужчины тамады действительно отличаются от женшин ведущих, хотябы тем, что не каждому мужчине дано красиво прочитать стих. Я по свадьбам мотаюсь давно (я фотограф и видеооператор) видела разных Ведущих, но хуже чем парниВедущие ни кто не ведет. За исключением опытных мужчинВедущих. Былоб интересно посмотреть как по современному можно встретить молодоженов:smile: 
И в какие игры современный Тамада, может выложишь парочку видеонарезок?

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Антон!!*

Да, ты прав, мужчины и женщины ведут по-разному.

Судя по твоему возоасту, ты ведешь в молодежном стиле. И это хорошо. Такое ведение тоже нужное и клиент найдется тоже.

Может быть, ты  классный, но, относись с уважением к коллегам. которые старше и опытнее тебя. Может быть, именно, этим "колхозом", они подготовили благодатную почву для твоего "нового" современного ведения.

И еще. выбирай тон общения в нашей теме. Твое сообщение настолько самоуверенно, что вызывает искренне желание тебя раскритиковать в пух и прах!! Уверена. что если мы все "колхозники" возьмемся за это дело - то не останется мокрого места. И это будут не придирки.  Но зачем????

Здесь мы делимся информацией.

Во-вторых, обрати внимание на просьбу модератора создавать темы не просто так. Это свое сообщение можно было отправить в раздел "ты тамада? Тебе сюда!". Там - треп.

А твое заглавие "Сценарий свадьбы". Сценарий свадьбы - ГДЕ??? А ведь люди будут обращаться в этот раздел именно за этим, а не за тем, чтобы услышать в свой адрес твои рассуждения о большинстве ведущих. 

Покажи что-нибудь новое и прикольное!!

----------


## Адреналина

> Да, ты прав, мужчины и женщины ведут по-разному.
> 
> Судя по твоему возоасту, ты ведешь в молодежном стиле. И это хорошо. Такое ведение тоже нужное и клиент найдется тоже.
> 
> Может быть, ты классный, но, относись с уважением к коллегам. которые старше и опытнее тебя. Может быть, именно, этим "колхозом", они подготовили благодатную почву для твоего "нового" современного ведения.
> 
> И еще. выбирай тон общения в нашей теме. Твое сообщение настолько самоуверенно, что вызывает искренне желание тебя раскритиковать в пух и прах!! Уверена. что если мы все "колхозники" возьмемся за это дело - то не останется мокрого места. И это будут не придирки. Но зачем????
> 
> Здесь мы делимся информацией.
> ...


Поддерживаю! :Ok:

----------


## Адреналина

Антон, возмущаться и говорить, что что-то не так проще простого, а вот взять и сделать что-то стоящее..намного трнуднее.. 
И насчет инновация в проведении торжеств, то здесь они не всегда уместны. Юбилеи, Дни Рождения, вечеинки самые разные-здесь да! А вот свадьба-это не просто "люди пожрать собрались" это  традиции наших предков. И многие хотят, чтоб она проходила именно в духе традиций...

----------


## mona_81

И еще - когда в конце вечера к тебе подходят гости, целуют тебя и говорят, что лучшей свадьбы они не видели - это говорит о многом!!!
PS..Мне 26 лет...я тоже веду молодежные свадьбы...люди любят  и чтят традиции!!Антон, зря вы так!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> Здравствуйте все. Не поможете ли Вы мне, а точнее нашей ведущей. Нужна минусовка "КанКан". Подскажите, где взять ?


Сходите в темку" Муз. сопровождение":wink:

----------


## IRENKA

> *Yuli4ka*Уверена. что если мы все "колхозники" возьмемся за это дело - то не останется мокрого места.


:mad: 
*Yuli4ka* :flower:  




> *mona_81*
> И еще - когда в конце вечера к тебе подходят гости, целуют тебя и говорят, что лучшей свадьбы они не видели - это говорит о многом!!!


*mona_81* :Ok: 

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## Djazi

*Alex59*,



> ЩАС кочается?  
> 
> Пригласи отца.-минус.mp3
> 
> Priglasi otca na belyi tanec.mp3


Да, спасибо большое, теперь скачалось. А что было раньше-непонятно!

----------


## maknata

> красивая встреча, второе - основная часть - чувствование публики и подстраивание под её желания, третье - красивая концовка...


Ну и?...Сеньор, опишите как это проводите Вы? Научите нас, дерёвню!:wink: 
*Ян Чернявский*,
*Arthur07*,
*Yuli4ka*,
*Адреналина*,
*mona_81*,
*IRENKA*,

 :Ok:  10000000000% за!

----------


## Вета

Не стоит так набрасываться на парня - у него  просто своё вИдение. 
И слава Богу, что мы  - такие разные, такие непохожие!!!
Давай, колись, Антошка, чем можешь нас удивить? А мы за тебя порадуемся!!! :Aga:

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Вета*,

Вета!!! ты права!! Просто Антон написал такое провокационное письмо!!! 

Действительно!! Антон!!  Порадуй нас и удиви!! Поверь, мы оценим и будем все тебе благодарны!!!

----------


## Keysman

Хочу высказаться в защиту Антона, но не потому, что я тоже из Самары, и тоже занимаюсь ведением и организацией различных праздников, свадеб, юбилеев, презентаций, а потому, что знаю реальную ситуацию на рынке данных услуг в Самарском регионе и не только.
Действительно очень сильно отличаются друг друга свадьбы в традиционном русском народном стиле, с идолопоклонническим следованием обрядов и традиций и "европейском" стиле. Причем отличаются не сколько комплексом свадебных ритуалов (хлеб-соль, клятвы родитей и молодых и т.д.), а главное целовым диапазоном.
Заказчики, которые платят деньги, причем хорошие деньги, не хотят видеть на своем празднике собирание денег в ползунки и переодевание в Верку Сердючку (ну это условно). 
Бесспорно у нас существует огромное количество ведущих, творческих коллективов, которые в своей работе опираются на традиционный подход. Но почему-то стоимость их услуг невысока, хотя и на них есть спрос.
Я понимаю, что и на меня сейчас обрушится град грозных обвинений, но надо признать, что на дворе XXI век и следовать традициям десятилетней, а то и больше давности не актуально. 
Главным оценочным критерием в данном вопросе выступает показатель цена-качество. То что хорошо - это дорого. И наоборот.

С уважением.

----------


## Татьянка

*Keysman*,
 :smile: Дорогой мой, я долго молчала.... Но видимо настал момент высказаться!!!! Тот сценарий, который выставляю я, не означает, что четко надо только по нему работать. Это так прикидка. И поверьте мне, у меня деньги в ползунки не собирают, и клятвы никто не произносит. А сколько я беру, В НАШЕМ ГОРОДЕ и не снилось!!! Потому как считаюсь одной из самых дорогих ведущих. Я знаю за что беру деньги!!! И как работать с клиентом. И с гостями. У меня люди отрываются и отдыхают. А не присутствуют на сплошном, как вы выразились "Идолопоклонничестве"!!!! прежде чем кричать, что Вы круты. Покажите свою работу. А не бударажте народ И главное зачем обижать своих же!!! Не нравиться что-то, выставь своё, и докажи, что это лучше!!! С уважением- САМАЯ ДОРОГООПЛАЧИВАЕМАЯ ВЕДУЩАЯ  ТАТЬЯНА ПАВЛОВНА!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Keysman

*Татьянка*,
речь идет не том, кто круче и кто сколько стоит, а том как сочатаются классический русский стиль ведения и современный. 
И никто не говорит, что если следовать сценарию - это плохо.
И поверьте я никого не обижал, и даже не хотел этого!

----------


## Татьянка

> а том как сочетаются классический русский стиль ведения и современный


:biggrin: Поверьте мне, отлично сочетаются!!! Смотря КАК это преподнести!!! Чтобы наработать клиентуру, надо ОЧЕНЬ сильно постараться!!! Тем паче, если в городе жесткая конкуренция!!! поэтом у...пройдено много , но на этом я не остановилась. Постоянно, вношу что-то новое. И иногда приходиться вертеться волчком, сочетая не сочетаемое!!! 



> И поверьте я никого не обижал, и даже не хотел этого!


:wink:  Верю!!! Так , как не про Вас и писала!!! А про Вашего соотечественника!!! пардон, если не много не пояснила!!! :Aga:

----------


## IRENKA

*Татьянка*,
 ты очень права насчет конкуренции. И не всегда мое видение мира воспринимается правильно. Трудно оторвать заказчика от традиций. Пока разговариваешь с молодоженами-нормально, встречаешься с родителями-давай по- старинке.Я до сих пор не могу разубедить заказчиков отказаться от бутылька,так сказать филиала швейцарского банка.Хотят они и платят. Я тоже стою недешево, хотя у нас куча свадебных агентств с бешеными ценами,штук 30 объявлений в газете,но меня хотят видеть  на своем банкете. Тут даже дело не в традициях, а в твоей любви к людям. Я люблю каждого гостя на свадьбе и стараюсь по обстановке реагировать, включая как новое так и старое,если люди хотят - почему бы и нет.

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## IRENKA

*Итальяно*,
*Keysman*,
 ребятки,покажите свои наработки, и,если они чего-то стоят,я преклонюсь перед вами, несмотря на разницу в возрасте.

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## Татьянка

> Я люблю каждого гостя на свадьбе и стараюсь по обстановке реагировать, включая как новое так и старое,если люди хотят - почему бы и нет.


 :Aga:   :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## mona_81

*Keysman*,доброго времени суток вам!!!
Честно говоря, я просто в шоке!!!У нас как-то принято поддерживать и уважать своих коллег, а не попрекать их в несовременности!!Вот было бы очень интересно, если бы все ведущие конкретного населенного пункта вели абсольтно одинаковые свадьбы (читай в одинаковом стиле!!!)...У КАЖДОГО СВОЙ СТИЛЬ И МАНЕРА ВЕДЕНИЯ!И ЭТО ЗАСЛУЖИВАЕТ УВАЖЕНИЯ!!!!
Не знаю уж как у вас, но в нашем городе люди готовы платить большие деньги и за Сердючку, и за ползунки, главное - что в итоге представляет собой программа и как ее преподносит ведущий!!!
И я полностью согласна с Татьянкой, что современное и традиционное отлично сочетаются...У самой такая программа!!!

----------


## mona_81

И еще - вчера довелось наблюдать так называемую современную свадьбу - с кучей приглашенных артистов местных, с фуршетным столом и саксофоном на встрече, без традиций и т.д. - и знаете, у меня было ощущение, что люди купили билеты на концерт, сидят, едят и смотрят...Скучнооо!!!Никакой семейности, сплоченности, в чем и состоит специфика свадьбы!Сплошной пафос и пампезность!!!
Но, прошу заметить, и такие свадьбы имеют место быть...ПОТОМУ ЧТО НЕТ ПЛОХИХ ПРОГРАММ, ЕСТЬ ПРОГРАММЫ РАЗНЫЕ!!!!

----------


## Вета

Я в своей работе отталкиваюсь от пожеланий заказчиков - в предварительной беседе предлагаю им несколько вариантов: встречи, обрядов, игр, музыкального сопровождения и т.п... Пусть они САМИ выбирают - что хотят видеть у себя на свадьбе. а что - нет. И тогда у вас будет программа данной, конкретной свадьбы для ЭТИХ молодоженов и ИХ гостей!  :Ok:  
Ну, конечно, есть и сюрпризные моменты, о которых не говорю, а подбираю отталкиваясь от эмоциональности, типа темперамента, можно сказать - и воспитания- конкретных заказчиков.:biggrin: 
Это их праздник и пусть он будет таким, каким они его представляют!!! :flower:

----------


## Djazi

А вот мне  интересно, а  куда пропал  уважаемый Итальяно?


> В Самаре сейчас тенденция перехода любого праздника в больший конферанс, нежели привычное тамадство с кучей показательных традиций и глупых стихов.
> В кратце, первое - красивая встреча, второе - основная часть - чувствование публики и подстраивание под её желания, третье - красивая концовка...


Видимо Самара прогрессивнее чем Москва и Питер!  Потому что  мои знакомые коллеги из этих городов тоже соблюдают все свадебные традиции даже если свадьба в европейском стиле.
И как можно называть глупыми стихи, от которых  мурашки по коже и слёзы у гостей?

Ждём ваш сценарий- хочется поучиться уму- разуму!
А то подлили масло в огонь- и в кусты.

----------


## Alex59

*Адреналина*,
*IRENKA*,
*mona_81*,
*Djazi*,
*Вета*,
*Yuli4ka*,
 :Ok:  :biggrin:  :Vah:   :flower:   :flower:  

*Итальяно*,
*Keysman*,
 Традиции есть традиции! Другое дело усовременить.
Как заметила  *mona_81*

(((" И еще - вчера довелось наблюдать так называемую современную свадьбу - с кучей приглашенных артистов местных, с фуршетным столом и саксофоном на встрече, без традиций и т.д. - и знаете, у меня было ощущение, что люди купили билеты на концерт, сидят, едят и смотрят...Скучнооо!!!Никакой семейности, сплоченности, в чем и состоит специфика свадьбы!Сплошной пафос и пампезность!!!")))))

Новшиства как и новые песни , не сразу приживаются ! А то и умирают,
не успев родится!)))
В среднем возросте к аваторским перестройкам *люди* плохо привыкают а вот что знакомое с удовольствием!!!!!


Уважайте старость!

----------


## Djazi

*Arthur07*,
 Спасибо за ваш замечательный сайт и наглядные пособия для тамады. Не зря говорят, что лучше раз увидеть чем сто раз услышать. Классные видео и фото! Спасибо огромное!!! Классная работа  тамады, а саксофонист- талантище просто!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

вот послушайте,как один не самый дешёвый мужчина-тамада на своём сайте предлагает рекомендации по выбору тамады.....о чём тут можно говорить,девочки,млин,я чувствую себя почти как негр в начале 20 века в Америке....
При выборе тамады следует руководствоваться следующими принципами:
1*. Никогда не приглашайте тамадой женщину – свадьба станет похожей на детский утренник*. 
2. Тамада должен быть только тамадой (не петь, не играть на баяне или других музыкальных инструментах), потому что только одно дело будет, получаться отлично, а остальное посредственно. 
3. Если тамада просит предоплату, – значит, он хочет быть уверен, что праздник состоиться, а не значит, что он не уверен в себе. 
4. В программе обязательно должны быть конкурсы (игры) без них скучно.
5. Не обязательно просить показать видеоматериалы и программу пусть это будет для вас сюрпризом. Но обязательно поинтересуйтесь, из чего она состоит, и решите, устраивает она вас или нет. 
6. Не делайте окончательного вывода, если голос тамады не понравился вам по телефону – связь у нас, не ахти какая, да и человек может быть просто спал. 
7. Обязательно надо предворительно встретиться с тамадой, обо всём необходимо договориться за ранее. 
8. Чем раньше вы договоритесь с тамадой, тем лучше, за два дня у хороших специалистов, как правило, всё занято (хотя бывают исключения).

----------


## krumuz

> 1*. Никогда не приглашайте тамадой женщину – свадьба станет похожей на детский утренник*.


Не согласен!:mad:  Не надо обижать наших дам! Да, разница существенная между женщиной и мущиной -ведущими. И я сам неоднократно наблюдал главный недостаток женщин-ведущих со стажем - слишком большая самоуверенность, порой переходящая в наглость... НО! Бывает, что столько обаяния и столько желания сделать все красиво ни одному мужику и не снилось! По-моему все просто зависит от уровня подготовки, количества таланта и чувства такта.




> 2. Тамада должен быть только тамадой (не петь, не играть на баяне или других музыкальных инструментах), потому что только одно дело будет, получаться отлично, а остальное посредственно.


Опять не согласен!!!:mad: :mad: :mad:  Если бы я не умел петь, а главное превращать это с помощью гостей в маленькое шоу - наверное мои праздники потеряли бы что-то существенное. Правда кое с чем можно и согласиться: не всегда бываешь в 100%-ной форме и иногда случаются всякие киксы (по крайней мере со своей точки зрения)

Кстати, интересно узнать у всех: *что есть "высокооплачиваемый"*? Я понимаю, Минаев берет за свадьбу 2-3 штуки в пределах Москвы. Так он раскрученый, а в Вашем случае как, господа ведущие? Может тему разрулим новую? :Ha:

----------


## krumuz

> ЩАС кочается?  
> 
> Вложение 24341
> 
> Вложение 24342


Не-а не качается.:frown:  Может сбросите минусочек на diafan@mail.by

----------


## Иринка Бафф

предлагаю переименовать тему(тем более,что похожая есть) а в этой делится всем,что наболело... ну и поговорить  о всех тонкостях нашей профессии....

----------


## REVLEHA

*bhbyf*,
 Поддерживаю!!!!!!!
*Keysman*,
*Итальяно*,
Ребята,а где же вы пропали?????????????

----------


## IRENKA

*Ян Чернявский*,
Хорошие образцы. Но мне кажется их нужно перенести в темку,в которой говорится о дипломах

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## krumuz

> Хорошие образцы. Но мне кажется их нужно перенести в темку,в которой говорится о дипломах


Я не против. А как это делается? Нужно по новой загрузить файлы только уже в другую тему? Просветите плз

----------


## IRENKA

*Ян Чернявский*,
да,составляешь ответ в теме и загружаешь. У тебя красивые грамоты,нужно,чтоб их все увидели.

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## krumuz

> да,составляешь ответ в теме и загружаешь


А нельзя как-нибудь воспользоваться тем что у же закачал?

----------


## IRENKA

Можно добавить в той теме ссылку на эту страничку в этой теме

----------


## krumuz

*IRENKA*,
Ага-аааа...

----------


## Torpeda

Здравствуйте, друзья-коллеги!!! Интересно тут у вас! Похожу-погляжу! Может и я на что-нибудь сгожусь!:smile:

----------


## Torpeda

Работаю тамадой уже много лет (правда это побочная работа) а основная - педагог. Наверное многие так же работают. Я очень мало умею в интернете. Надеюсь на помощь. 
Torpeda-kam4atka@mail.ru
Буду рада общению

----------


## Torpeda

[QUOTE=mona_81;393145]И еще - вчера довелось наблюдать так называемую современную свадьбу - с кучей приглашенных артистов местных, с фуршетным столом и саксофоном на встрече, без традиций и т.д. - и знаете, у меня было ощущение, что люди купили билеты на концерт, сидят, едят и смотрят...Скучнооо!!!Никакой семейности, сплоченности, в чем и состоит специфика свадьбы!Сплошной пафос и пампезность!!!


Поддерживаю полностью!!!!!!! 
У нас тоже есть подобные ведущие! Не люблю помпу! Стараюсь работать на кураже, чувстве юмора, добросердечности, а главное на доверии: если я -профессионал, молодожены  - доверяйте!!!! Я болею за успех вашей свадьбы не меньше вас! И вообще, мы с вами (молодые) и вашими свидетелями - одна команда!!!
А сценарий свадьбы выложу обязательно. Мне очень интересно мнение других.

----------


## tolyanich

> Сообщение от буч  
> Здравствуйте! темка очень хорошая, на одной вечеринке был конкурс:
> 5 женщин и 5 мужчин . слово СПОРТ у каждого по одной букве. и у ж. и у м. и те и другие стоят и показывают сложенное слово СПОРТ лицом к зрителям. Ведущий в стихах задает вопросы ответы которые связанные с этими буквами. необязательно со всеми если нет буквы то тот игрок должен её опустить как бы закрытьи встать последним в слове, например вопросы в стихотворной форме ответы РОСТ, СОН, НОС ТОРС и т.д.,и кто из команд быстрее встанет по буквам правильно тому очко. Игра длиться 15-20 вопросов со счетом. победители получают приз. После этого каждая буква ( С-женщина, и С-мужчина) подходят друг к другу и танцуют медленный танец.Вот кто знает вопросы или этот конкурс поделитесь пожалуйста. Он очень забавный в любом состоянии для играющих и зрителей.


 У кого есть  именно   по свадебной  тематике   подборка  к   аналогичному  конкурсу?  Заранее  извиняюсь если  это уже  выкладывалось, слишком  большой  объём  информации в  теме, может и  пропустил

----------


## maknata

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от IRENKA  
> Хорошие образцы. Но мне кажется их нужно перенести в темку,в которой говорится о дипломах
> 
> Я не против. А как это делается? Нужно по новой загрузить файлы только уже в другую тему? Просветите плз


Сейчас перенесу))

----------


## krumuz

*maknata*,
Пасибки!

----------


## tolyanich

Просьба ко всем  ведущим откликнуться и помочь советом  Заходите  *сюда*

----------


## krumuz

Все сообщения с удаленной темы "СВАДЕБНЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ" так разбросали, что теперь и непонятно кто, что, когда и кому писал. Поэтому позволю себе "...вернуться к нашим баранам":biggrin: о разруливании организационных вопросов. Как кто о чем договаривается - т.е. цена, условия, время и прочее. Думаю, что вопрос достаточно актуальный. Откликнись, народ тамадующий!

----------


## maknata

*Ян Чернявский*,
 Я эту тему не удалила, а всего лишь обьединила с темой "Ты тамада? Тебе сюда! (беседка). Потому как решили там оставить наш трёп, а всё остальное разложить по профильным темкам. Неужели так хуже?
Ну а на счёт договоров - дык когда по телефону, когда сами приезжают. Если их устраивает моя цена, договариваемся дальше обо всём))

----------


## maknata

Ну вот, более-менее растащила по профильным темкам. Так что ежели что будете искать, то что было раньше в этой теме - заглядывайте в профильные. Оно всё там!:smile:

----------


## krumuz

*maknata*,
Я понимаю, что вопросы эти достаточно закрытые, но интересует конкретно как и сколько. Я тут на одном сайте по видео узнал, что в Израиле снять свадьбу стоит $1000-1500, у нас же в Тилимилитрямдии $250-400. Но правда там и работают с камерами по $2500-4000, а у нас $600-1500.

----------


## maknata

Ну, не такие уже и закрытые))) Тема расценок подымалась или в "Свободном общении" или в "Обо всём".

----------


## Electrician

> А сценарий свадьбы выложу обязательно


Очень жду!

----------


## Yuli4ka

Люди!!! Ведущие - коллеги!!!

Недавно путешествовала по разным темам на форуме, так наткнулась на одну, название "Что мы поем на свадьбах" (по-моему, надо будет- уточню).

Так там музыканты, причем активисты форума ТА-АКИИЕ грубости про ведущих пишут!!!! зайдите, почитайте!!

Самое интересное, что у нас в теме - все причесанные и вежливые, а там!!!!!!!!!

Мне конечно хотелось написать им - вы,музыканты,  иногда тоже уроды. Я со всякими музыкантами работала. И с профессионалами, и с тормозами редкими, и с уродами озабоченными и с хорошими ребятами.

Но почти у всех музыкантов - лабухов я заметила одно общее свойство - обостренное самолюбие и отсутствие самокритики!! свадьба плохая - так или тамада плохая, или гости плохие, а чтобы признаться, что сами тормозили, с песнями не угадали - НИКОГДА!!!! 

Вот так!!!

----------


## maknata

*Yuli4ka*,
 Ой, Юлюсь! Всякого бывает... Но! Я на 1000 % уверена, что в нашей темке собрались профессионалы, и все те отзывы не про нас:wink:  И пожелаю, чтобы нам не приходилось работать и общаться с теми музыкантами, которые сами выеденого яйца не стоят! :Aga:   А кому нужны скандалы? Кому то же надо быть мудрее?:wink:

----------


## Yuli4ka

*maknata*,

У нас в теме даже нет обсуждения музыкантов!!! И это показатель, даже Верку сердючку на Евровидении чуть-чуть пообсуждали и все!!

У нас почти все по-деловому!! и это радует!! Всем удачи!!

----------


## maknata

> У нас в теме даже нет обсуждения музыкантов!!! И это показатель, даже Верку сердючку на Евровидении чуть-чуть пообсуждали и все!!


А зачем? У нас и так проблем хватает:wink:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Самое интересное, что у нас в теме - все причесанные и вежливые, а там!!!!!!!!!





> У нас почти все по-деловому!! и это радует!! Всем удачи!!


Да что это за разделение? У нас, у вас??? Там что, про вас лично рассказывали? Этот Раздел- это часть форума, запомните это! Вы не так давно здесь, стОит присмотреться...

----------


## Yuli4ka

Тема, которой я возмущалась называется "Песни на разные темы". Рекомендую почитать всем ведущим. и пусть они нас рассудят, это я "разделяю" народ или до меня уважаемые музыканты провели границу между музыкантами и "тамадейшами".

Я присматриваюсь. и с уважением отношусь ко многим музыкантам и вообще ко всем "жителям". Много полезной информации. Движение по минусовкам и по музыке вообще - просто супер!!

Но много и просто разговоров. Иногда на уровне сплетен и словоблудия. НО!!!! РАДИ БОГА!!! КАЖДОМУ - СВОЕ!!! ЭТО ЖЕ - ФОРУМ!! кто-то полезные вещи для себя и для людей делает, а кто-то других обхаивает.

Уважаемая, *Mazaykina*, я на форуме недавно, но мнение высказать свое могу. В теме, которая так и называется "БЕСЕДКА". Или не имею права?? У кого спрашивать разрешения?? Что надо сделать, чтобы право заиметь??? Написать тыщу сообщений со смайликами :Jopa:   :Ok:   :Pivo:  ?? Или обсуждать миллионера Киркорова?? 

Прошу прощения за резкий тон сообщения. Это я после темы "Киркорову - 25". Мне подруга посоветовала почитать. 

Вот за Диму действительно обидно - почитайте "Я в шоке!". Во досталось, как нашей Наташе *maknatе*.

Еще раз прошу прощения за резкий тон. Обещаю, что буду реже шастать по разным отвлеченным темам, и время не буду тратить и расстраиваться не буду.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

юлёк,дай сцылочки,чтоб не тыкались....почитаем вместе...

----------


## Yuli4ka

Ребята!! Не подумайте, что всех призываю выяснять отношения с музыкантами.

просто иногда в разных темах проскальзывают подобные моменты "вот эти тамады....." и т.д. Если надо - приведу примеры!!! (думаю до такой мелочности дало не дойдет)

Считаю. что говоря так музыканты не правы. Да, ведущие бываю разные. Но зачем обзываться? "таманды", "тамуды"!!!

Решила поделиться с вами!!

И госпожа *Mazaykina*, не права, делая мне замечание.

Ссылка на ТУ тему:

http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=28459

----------


## krumuz

Почитал вот эту тему http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=28459. Вывод для себя сделал только один: РАБОТАТЬ НАДО КОМАНДОЙ! Только так можно получить результат, который устроил бы и клиентов, и тебя. Мне вообще не понятно как это: котлеты отдельно, мухи отдельно (в смысле тамада и музыканты)? Не удивительно, что потом люди столько всего негативного излагают. Может где-то и справедливо. Вот, чувствую, откажется скоро у меня видеооператор и все. Где потом такого искать? Да и вообще в любом деле нужна поддержка друг друга.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

конечно командой оно сподручней ,просто не всегда музыкантов заказывают,вот они и сами устраиваются как могут.но! если уж музыкантам мы предлагаем заказы и они соглашаются,то тогда уж будьте добры,уважать того,кто дарит вам заказы....никто не умаляет значение музыкантов,но! рыбята,други, если вам не нравится работать с тамадами,бога ради-не работайте! мы другх найдём,другое дело если вас заказывают молодые,тут уж надо как то срабатываться....но если заказ поступает от нас,то хотя бы уважайте нас и наш труд.а вот у меня случай был,отключили свет,и музыканты в кусты,типа микрофона нет,и мы не работаем,а вот я так не сделала,пришлось песенный конкурс устроить,и что вы думаете,мне певцы-музыканты хоть как-то помогли? Фигушки,я тогда голос сорвала,а они тихо пили в углу....типа наша хата с краю....

----------


## Mazaykina

> И госпожа Mazaykina, не права, делая мне замечание.





> Ребята!! Не подумайте, что всех призываю выяснять отношения с музыкантами.


А что же вы сейчас делаете? 
Форум изначально создавался для музыкантов и то, что они встречаются по ходу работы с разным уровнем ведения, этот факт не вызывает сомнения. Вот об этом они и пишут. 
И я еще раз вас прошу убедительно! Не делайте разделения между ведущими и музыкантами, этот раздел создавался НЕ ДЛЯ ЭТОГО!

----------


## maknata

> Не делайте разделения между ведущими и музыкантами,


Мариш! Да ты что? Ну куда ж мы без музыкантов?:wink: А вообще то мои (постоянные) музыканты причислили меня к сонму лабухов - а лабух лабуху...ухо не оторвёт!:biggrin:

----------


## Вета

А мы очень даже хорошо обходимся без музыкантов. У нас - команда с ди-джеем. Сценарий музыкальный полностью подобран под различные варианты моего ведения. Мы понимаем друг друга с полуслова-полувзгляда. Даже не представляю как бы я работала одна, каждый раз договариваться и обсуждать с кем-то всё отначала и до конца....  :Vah:  
Чего и вам желаю - работать одной командой!!! :Ok:  

P.S. И хотя я каждый раз предлагаю знакомых музыкантов (несколько команд), почему-то не стремится народ их заказывать?! kuku

----------


## HAMMER

*ABDULLA*,
 выложи пожалуйста и мне нарезку с "мыслями"!

----------


## maknata

*HAMMER*,
 Посмотри в "музыкальном сопровождении" там есть ссылки на нарезки

----------


## Yuli4ka

Я работала с разными музыкантами. Могу сказать, что для меня дело принципа - отработать с музыкантами на мероприятии дружно (даже если получается более-менее дружно).  Почти всегда получается. Расстаемся нормально. Вот недавно работала с очень хорошим коллективом из Москвы (ансамбль "Бархатный сезон" - высокопрофессионально!!!!!), с Валентином КУБОЙ из одессы (ребята - это что-то!! супер!!). Работали на очень крутом юбилее, была насыщенная музыкальная программа, да еще все официальные поздравления. Так вот - все прошло отлично!! Никаких проблем!!

Был случай. Мы работали корпоратив. Музыканты из Донецка. Это было года 3 назад - не помню из какого они ресторана. Так вот меня там "достали" по поводу их оплаты. С ними надо было расплатиться сразу и наличными, а заказчики - что-то заартачились, стали говорить, давайте потом, через счет, а почему наличными??? а почему столько?? А я - между двух огней - заказчики, это мой завод, на котором я работатала тогда, а артисты, это я их приглашала, договаривалась, они ОТЛИЧНО отработали!!

В общем, конечно расплатились (один из замдиректоров видя. что дело тупиковое и я почти в слезах, достал и расплатился из своих денег). НО!!! Потом музыканты стали меня утешать, пели для меня. И обидно было, и приятно!!

Очень рада, что с самыми лучшими музыкантами у нас в городе (а у нас есть очень хорошие музыканты, музыканты столичного уровня) у меня нормальные (а с некоторыми дружеские) отношения. 

И я - нормальная, востребованная, высокооплачиваемая тамада. И человек я нормальный. Своей команды нет. Есть люди (видеооператоры, фотографы, музыканты), с которыми я чаще всего работаю. У нас - взаимопонимание. 

Просто заочное общение не дает представления о человеке. 

Если внесла смуту в души музыкантов - ЕЩЕ РАЗ прошу прощения!!

Спасибо коллегам, что НЕ ОСКОРБЛЯЯ НИКОГО, НЕ ССОРЯСЬ, И НЕ СПЛЕТНИЧАЯ, поддержали. Нет, не меня, всех нас, ведущих!! 

И хоть этот форум - изначально для музыкантов, но, видите - уже есть практически самостоятельная федерация ведущих. Так сказать автономный округ. А демократичного отношения к нам от властей форума - нет!!
(ЭТО - ШУТКА, такая аллегория!!!)

_Извините, господа модераторы, что позволила себе выразить свое мнение!! Надеюсь, репрессии мне не грозят?_

----------


## Mazaykina

> Если внесла смуту в души музыкантов - ЕЩЕ РАЗ прошу прощения!!


:wink:  :flower:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

а у нас такая свадьба была:пришли родители-(ЛАПОЧКИ,К СЛОВУ,)договарились,а потом мы увидели молодых.....ну что сказать,скинхеды и фашисты в одном флаконе.....(татуировки и всё такое) ну отвели свадьбу  нормально конечно мы постарались....разучили всякие кричалки и т.д.(подарили даже спиртное и получили кучу благодарностей) а вот когда пришли фильм смотреть,сказали,поставьте нам зиг хайль и всё такое,принесли свою атрибутику....мы в ауте....чё делать,всё таки поставили,а я вот думаю,что наверное,такое вообще-то запрещено.....но ведь клиент всегда прав....чессно слово-противно...

----------


## Yuli4ka

Ира!!! Какая мерзость!!

В нашем почти капиталистическом обществе - можно все. Клиент всегда прав. Особенно, если он платит деньги. Хотя по человеческим нормам - как-то не по себе. Ага??

----------


## Иринка Бафф

да мы -то может и сразу бы отказались,так ведь родители пришли,задаток оставили,и молодых мы увидели в первый раз за неделю до свадьбы...где им найти уже съёмку-тамаду и нам тоже никого уже не найти......вот так бывает......а диджея,который работал после нас чуть не прибили.....

----------


## Mazaykina

> В нашем почти капиталистическом обществе - можно все.


Нееее, Юля, в капиталлистическом как-раз,* никто бы не позволил!*  Здесь с этим ОЧЕНЬ строго!!!!!

----------


## Gala

Девочки и мальчики! Я наконец то добилась от невесты, которой завтра мы свадьбу играем, что это за игра с чулками! Оказывается... ведущий вызывает человек 6 парней и даёт им различные задания, а невеста (можно невеста с женихом) всё это оценивают и выбирают "самого сильного", "самого умного" и т.д. В конце выбирают "самого красивого", для этого всем участникам одевают на голову чулки (желательно, где дэн побольше), а затем снимают, и у кого рожа "краше" всех, тот и становится "самым красивым". 
В принципе игра неплохая да и не новая, но вот это одевание чулков на голову мне абсолютно не нравится... Я её конечно проведу, но без удовольствия...наверное.
Исходя из всего вышеизложенного, не могли бы вы мне подсказать, какие конкурсы и на звание кого, можно ещё в свете этой игры придумать? Как говорится одна голова хорошо...

----------


## skif

Дорогие Тамады :smile:  Вот песня про ваш нелёгкий труд :

http://www.sendmefile.com/00565569

Тамада     Кукоба 


На весіллі , на весіллі біга тамада ,
А без нього і горілка , наче б то вода .
Тамада , давай весілля наше починай ,
В першу чергу повну чарку хлопці , наливай !


Приспів :

Тамада , тамада , веселяться гості ,
Тамада , тамада , в тебе гарні тости .
Тамада , тамада , просимо до хати ,
Тамада , тамада , будемо гуляти !

Програш :


Тамада такий моторний , всюди поспішить ,
І гостей і молодята добре розсмішить .
А як вип’є , а як вип’є стопку кріпака ,
Заспіває і станцює , навіть , гопака !

Приспів + програш :


На гулянку , на гулянку кличуть тамаду ,
Веселитись , танцювати знову я піду .
Він шуткує , він шуткує , бреше так і сяк ,
І гуляє , і співає весело кабак !

Приспів + програш :


На весіллі , на весіллі біга тамада ,
А без нього і горілка , наче б то вода .
Тамада , давай весілля наше починай ,
В першу чергу повну чарку хлопці , наливай !


Приспів :

Год назад я сделал минус этой песенки - кому надо , обращайтесь в темку  :flower:  

По своему 30-летнему опыту работы на свадьбах могу сказать - с хорошей Тамадой работать одно удовольствие , а с плохой - мучение . За содружесво войск  :Pivo:

----------

Жар-птица (02.04.2017)

----------


## Yuli4ka

*skif*!

Нет слов!!!  :Ok:

----------


## skif

Вот и минус закачал . Даю ссылочку ! У меня через 2 часа начинается очередная свадьба , кто будет Тамадой - не знаю . Хоть бы не новичок  :Vah:  

Тамада - Кукоба ....

http://www.sendmefile.com/00565581

Всем - на здоровье :smile:

----------

Жар-птица (02.04.2017)

----------


## Aleksandr1

> Тамада - Кукоба ....


Классная заводная песня! :Ok:

----------


## maknata

*skif*,
 Ух, ты! Спасибки!!!!! :Ok:   Дам своим ребятам, пущай не только на словах хвалят, но может и песню разучат:wink:

----------


## Djazi

> Дорогие Тамады  Вот песня про ваш нелёгкий труд :


А на русском языке нет случайно текста? Или может быть кто-то  переделать сможет?

----------


## maknata

> Или может быть кто-то переделать сможет?


Ща попробую...
Как на свадьбе, как на свадьбе бегал тамада,
Без него вино и водка будто бы вода,
Тамада, давай уж свадьбу нашу начинай,
Первым делом, нука рюмку друг мой наливай!

Тамада, тамада, веселятся гости!
Тамада, тамада, ах какие тосты!
Тамада, тамада, просим заходи к нам,
Тамада, тамада, смех и тарарам там!

Тамада такой проворный, сколько ж надо сил,
И гостей и молодых, всех развеселил.
А как выпьет, а как выпьет рюмку или две
Он споёт вам и станцует, веселитесь все!


На гулянки, на гулянки  просят тамаду ,
Веселиться, танцевать так снова я пойду,
Он пошутит и соврёт вам, может быть и так,
И гуляет веселится весело кабак!


Воть, что то накарябала.. мож чё не ложится, переделаю, таки вчера свадьбу отработала, но о ней чуть позже, чичас надо дитё собирать в поездку))

----------

Жар-птица (02.04.2017)

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*maknata*,
 ты просто клад!

----------


## Djazi

*maknata*,
 Наташа, прикольно получилось! Спасибо:)

----------


## maknata

*bhbyf*,
*Djazi*,
 Пробовали петь? Всё ложится на музыку? А то у меня в кой каких местах закрадываются сомнения, но не могу понять почему... Но я ведь не поющая, мож просто я не попадаю?

А теперь о вчерашней свадьбе... Вот уж действительно, какая то пошесть пошла... В общем всё с начала. А сначала были непорядочные заказчики ( ну не принято у нас брать предоплату, хотя лишний раз убеждаемся, что нужно)В общем два месяца голову морочили,звонили обсуждали, потом во вторник звонят музыканту, мол, пардоньте нас, свадьба вооще отменяется.Ну, отменяется, так отменяется, ситуации разные в жизни бывают, мало ли. Обидно, конечно, что три заказа отдала другим ведущим, но... как говорится, вошли в их положение, сама себе сказала - всё что ни делается, всё к лучшему, собиралась хоть одни выходные летом провести как выходные, на рыбалку смотаться, уже компанию собирать начала. И тут к Виталику (музыканту) звонит его бывший директор ДК (родственник тех заказчиков) и просит дать усилитель, микрофон и колонку. Ну это ваще :Jopa:  , но делать нечего, всё равно на рыбалку собираюсь. И вдруг, в пятницу утром мне звонит Вита (тоже ведущая, которой я как раз одну из свадеб подкинула) и просит меня поехать вместо неё, так как она заболела. Вита за свадьбу берёт меньше чем я, но вродь и эти деньги на дороге не валяются, согласилась поработать на подмене. Дальше опять странное стечение обстоятельств - Олег (музыкант, который должен работать на этой свадьбе) тоже отказался и сдал свадьбу Виталику. В общем - едем с Виталиком, транспорт за нами на 12.30. Вродь всё успеваю приготовить, даже с утра (как  :Jopa:   чувствовала) заставила себя сьесть две тефтели (ну не лезет в меня кроме чая или кофе ничего с утра!). 12.00 мы с Виталиком сидим на чемоданах. Транспорт пришёл в 13.20. Ехать полчаса. Приехали. Свадьба в селе, в школьной столовой, танцы на улице, да на таком солнцепёке, что там можно было пляж делать! Едва успеваем раскрутить аппарат, чуток подстроить - молодожёны уже сигналят. Я к родителям - давайте встречать. Знаю, что Вита просила их для встречи рушники, дорожку и бокалы. Окромя дорожки у них ни фика нет. Ну и фик с вами, не мне ж потом всю жизнь эту запись смотреть? Встретили, начали застолье. Жара неимоверная, во рту всё пересохло, как в пустынном колодце, зная что у Виталика была бутылка воды, улучила момент, выскочила к нему, а там.. В общем, пока он на секунду отошёл от аппарата, кто то из гостей умыкнул эту воду. Лан, привышные, пока так поработаем, потом ещё попросим воды. У нас обряд дарения проходит за первым столом, поэтому смотрю народ приморился, подхожу к родителям, спрашиваю, кто у них в "сборочной бригаде ", скажите им чтоб уже готовились, как только будете готовы - моргнёте мне, будем начинать, ну а я пока придержу народ за столами. Работаю дальше, всем весело, но замечаю что "сборочная бригада" так и не поднялась со своих мест. Лан, я человек не гордый, обьявила в микрофон, что уже пришла пора подарить молодым, так что давайте попросим нашу бригаду приготовить инвентарь. А они сидят как приклеенные! Я уже подошла к ним вплотную и чуть ли не силой оторвала от сидений. Но пока я с ними готовила тот инвентарь (банку, рюмки, поднос, шишики) народ выбежал курить на улицу. Ну что ж мне их обратно загонять? Лан, подарим за вторым столом.Ну а так, как в таких случаях, когда застолье в одном помещении , а танцы в другом то и начинаем мы танцевальную программу с первого танца молодых. Ищу глазами молодых - жених вот он, посреди площадки, невеста за углом, дружка фик знает где, дружок стоит отморожено курит в тенёчке. Собрала я их в кучу, станцевали, дружок так и остался в тенёчке, дружка периодически появлялась и пропадала ( мне уже надоело её "выкупать", как только кто то заметит, что её нет. Дружок меня убил наповал фразой " А что, это я должен выкупать? А что мне делать?" Я ему "У тебя деньги хоть какие то есть?" "Нет" "Ну значит держись, будешь конкурсами откупаться". Публика в основном молодёжная, поначалу танцевали вяленько (дык ведь на солнцепёке), играли охотно,но почему то как только я отходила от музыканта, наша вода куда-то улетучивалась. Мне уже даж стыдно было к родителям подходить, ну а что делать? Где в этом селе кафе или киоск или магазин я понятия не имела. В общем, отработали мы так два стола, вышли танцевать, четвёрка "виновников торжества" вместе сходилась только за столом, или же если я их стаскивала. Тут куда то исчезает невеста. Я видела, что она заходила в зал, поэтому и не стала акцентировать внимания. Минут через сорок, ко мне подходит девушка и говорит, что невесту украли, будем выкупать. Три конкурса (опять эти яйца! еле отбилась от них, хотя опять предлагали рюмку водки вместо яиц, уболтала таки на теннисный шарик) + водка шампанское. Отработали дружок с дружкой, вынесли водку и шампанское, а невесты всё нет. В общем, сославшись на то, что невесту увезли куда-то на машине, и сейчас привезут, предложила гостям потанцевать. Проходит час, невесты всё нет.У гостей уже внутри кончилось горючее, они как вареные еле двигаются на площадке, пора бы и за столы. Но невесты то нет! И тут подходит ко мне паренёк , отводит в сторонку и сообщает - невесту действительно воровали, усадили в машину, за рулём сидел пьяный, в общем они попали в аварию. Что там и как там, насколько всё серьёзно он ещё не знает, как узнает сообщит мне, ну а меня попросил усадить гостей за столы, как то оправдать отсутствие молодых, но ни в коем случае даже не намекать на случившееся, веселье должно продолжаться. Ну представьте моё состояние? Лан, усаживаю гостей, обьясняю, что дескать молодые не дождавшись ночи не смогли удержаться от соблазна, но обещали появиться как только так и сразу. Смотрю повара уже накрывают сладкий стол, смотрю на часы - 20.30. Хм, странно... у нас свадьбы как минимум до 23-х. Спрашиваю у поваров - они мне говорят, что сейчас уже уходят, и пусть они делают что хотят, хоть и всю ночь веселятся. Ладно, делать нечего, торт порезали со свидетелем и свидетельницей, пошли танцевать ( я думала что уже завершальная часть). Появился тот паренёк и отец невесты, сказали что ничего серьёзного там нет, ссадины на лице, синяки под глазами и ушиб ноги, но естессно в таком виде она не сможет появиться на свадьбе. Ну не сможет, так не сможет, закончим как то. Через полчаса мне сообщают, что молодые уже здесь, но уже без наряда и фаты, но букет невеста таки будет бросать. Пока мы с ней обсудили что и как будем делать, подходит отец невесты - ребята уже готовы фейерверки запускать. Ну давайте запустим фейерверки, потом букет бросим (у меня уже на то время не было никаких сил настаивать на чём то своём, тем более, что мой желудок из победного марша медленно перешёл на жалобное завывание, за всё это время никто не то что к столу не пригласил - мне даже воду у них стыдно было просить). Стали запускать эти фейерверки, вдруг одна гильза летит в нас, мы с Виталиком только успели пригнуться, она пролетела и стала взрываться прямо возле апаратуры, я как коза прыгала и гасила загоревшуюся траву, у Виталика на носке выгорела огромная дырка (благо брюки целыми остались). Потом мы бросили этот букет, потом опять сели за столы, потом молодёжь вошла в раж и им бы только танцевать да танцевать, но ни сил ни желания дальше работать уже не было. Потом подошёл изрядно поддатый папашка, расчитался,спросил не хочу ли я у них на второй день поработать? но... хоть бы спасибо сказал. Я вежливо отказалась. Единственный, кто подошёл и поблагодарил был тот парнишка.
Вот так вот я поработала на подмене... Не знаю, как там у них сегодня Виталик без меня отработал, завтра спрошу. И вродь один день свадьбы, а чувствую себя, будто бы целый месяц каждый день свадьбы барабанила((((

----------


## Djazi

*maknata*,
 Мдя... на войне как на войне! Ужас! Скоро тебе, Наташа, можно будет мемуары писать:))))
Уф, как будто я сама там вместе с тобой была. Так ты всё красочно описала:)



> bhbyf,
> Djazi,
> Пробовали петь? Всё ложится на музыку? А то у меня в кой каких местах закрадываются сомнения, но не могу понять почему... Но я ведь не поющая, мож просто я не попадаю?


Вроде нормально поётся, правда я в наушниках про себя попела. Завтра ещё попробую.

----------


## maknata

*Djazi*,



> можно будет мемуары писать:))))


Аха :Aga:  ))) Выйду на пенсию и займусь писательством:biggrin: 
Да я думаю у каждого есть что рассказать интересное. А если все поделятся своими рассказами - представляешь какая книга может получиться?

----------


## lyudmila

Друзья, поделитесь пожалуйста опытом по поводу краж туфель и т.д., впервый раз прочитала у  maknata о краже свидетелей. Я работаю недавно, поэтому хочется знать поподробнее. И как выкупать.

----------


## maknata

*lyudmila*,
 По идее, согласно традициям должны воровать только туфельку невесты, да и то один раз и до того как встали из-за первого стола (до того как подарят молодым). Но, сейчас всё меняется, тырят всё и всех и когда захотят)))). Расплачиваться за это должен дружок, так как он надёжный и проверенный друг и жених может ему доверить своё имущество и пр., и у жениха в свадебный день счастьем ослеплены глаза. Выкупают тоже по разному - если дети своровали, начинают требовать деньги (тут уж надо сторговаться на приемлемую сумму в пределах разумного), если взрослые - в качестве выкупа предлагают конкурсы, водку, шампанское. Ту есть целая темка, посвящённая разным выкупам, не буду повторяться)))

----------


## Yuli4ka

*maknata*!!!

Обалдеть!!!!!!!!

Каменный век!!!!

Очень! Очень тебе сочувствую!!

Хочу дать тебе шуточный совет: сходи к хорошему психологу, повысь самооценку, ты, по-моему, очень серьезная и сильная тамада. а работаешь с какими-то придурками. *Не верю*, что на тебя не будет спроса, если поднимешь цену. А если поднимешь цену - обращаться будут те. кто побогаче, а они в общем и целом поадекватней будут. Вот эти дешевые варианты все примерно так и проходят. просто с разной степенью насыщенности мерзостями быта и человеческих пороков на душу населения.

----------


## maknata

*Yuli4ka*,
 Спасиб за совет!))) Я и так в нашем регионе самая высокооплачиваемая тамада.А ещё больше - увы, деревня, денег у людей нетути(((
 А опыт нужен разный - и положительный и отрицательный. Я ко всему стараюсь относиться философски))))

----------


## IRENKA

*maknata*,очень сочуствую,но молодец,видно,что профи,-в такой ужасной обстановке довела дело до конца.
Ты права,что 


> опыт нужен разный - и положительный и отрицательный


И вообще тамадам в таких ситуациях нужно если не памятник ставить,то неустойку проплачивать точно.

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## Yuli4ka

*IRENKA*,

Никаких памятников - ТОЛЬКО ДЕНЬГИ!!!!

----------


## IRENKA

Рассказ для будущей Наташиной книги в раздел "Советы тамаде" или "Нестандартные ситуации в работе тамады".

Звонит заказчица,спрашивает сколько стоит тамада и музыка на свадьбу. Говорю цену,она соглашается и я предлагаю встречаться. 
    Пришли на встречу две девицы,как они сказали - невеста и дружка.Я удивилась,что нет жениха(это первый раз пришла невеста без жениха).
    На встрече я говорю ей краткий план свадьбы без всяких приколов и конкурсов.Ее все устраивает и она спрашивает меня,что ей надо подготовить.Я все перечисляю и записываю на бумагу начиная от призов гостям,медалей и заканчивая атрибутикой для шуточных конкурсов (я имею в виду большие семейные трусы для единения семей и большую ночную сорочку для ухода молодых,если этот момент им нравится. Заставляю шить заказчиков трусы,так как часто во время танца они рвуться,я не могу так часто их шить,да и деньги не лишние).
     Пока я им писала,невеста просила объяснять что для чего нужно. Ну я, простая как двери, и рассказала. Дружка тупо промолчала всю встречу. В общем много я им интересного порассказала,кроме конкурсов,дескать неинтересно потом будет.
     Договорились на следующий день поехать послушать музыкантов.
Утром следующего дня мне приходит смс:спасибо,извините,в ваших услугах не нуждаемся.Я звоню сразу на этот номер,а телефон отключен.
Тут то я поняла,что кинули.
     После этой ситуации я сначала беру *предоплату*,а потом обсуждаю с клиентами ход свадьбы,конкурсы и т.д.
     Наверно эти девицы были или начанающие тамандушки или  невеста с дружкой решили сами провести свадьбу.В любом случае мое состояние души было препаршивое.Я на них время сое потратила и секреты выдала.

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## maknata

> много я им интересного порассказала


Ндя.. наша работа почти как у сапёров, каждое движение и каждое слово надо сто раз взвесить, прежде чем выдать))) 



> Рассказ для будущей Наташиной книги в раздел "Советы тамаде" или "Нестандартные ситуации в работе тамады".


А что? это идея! Расскажем что было интересного из практики, обьединим в отдельную темку - пусть не печатная, пусть интернетная, но получится книга - интересная и поучительная:wink:

----------


## maknata

*Yuli4ka*,



> Никаких памятников - ТОЛЬКО ДЕНЬГИ!!!!


  :Ok:  Зааааааа!!!!! 1000000000000%

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:biggrin: Друзья, поздравьте меня, я в эту субботу впервые матюгалась прямо в микрофон!:tongue: 
ВЫВЕЛИ ГОСТИ ГОБЛИНЫ!!! :Jopa:  
Невеста - оторва, с первой минуты психовала и заявляла - моя свадьба- захочу пошлю вас на... и пойду гулять сама. Жених бедный всё это терпел. Гости гоблины нажрались аки свиньи, сидели на улице и курили-курили-курили, а в зале пили-пили-пили. 
Невесту украли - пошли фоткаться по окрестностям, а жених и свидетель аки жеребцы взнузданные, а костюмах стояли и ждали, когда ж все вернуться в зал. 
Невеста прямо во время поздравлений срывалась с места - то в туалет, то покурить, но ногу натёрла, то куму выматюгать, что не пришла, а попутно смс-ки почитать. :Jopa:   :Jopa:   :Jopa:  
В конце свадьбы, когда снимали фату, один гоблин просто достал - оператор и фотограф снимают, а ентот....нехАрЁший человек постоянно лез и закрывал своим телом объективы, несколько раз я его оттаскивала - ему...по фиг, терпение лопнуло моё в том момент, когда он встал на коленки перед невестой (а жених продолжает снимать шпилечки!!!) и с гримасой гоблина- "ГЫ_ГЫ, а я тебя вижЮ!!!". Я его просто схватила за руку, оттащила, прижала к себе и, забыы выключить микрофон - руки-то заняты- сказала - ДА еб твою мать, стой на месте- невеста чуть не выронила блюдечко со шпильками!!!
Так ентот гоблин продолжал канючить прямо мне в микрофон- А можно я со своей учительницей потанцуюююююю.!!!  ПИПЕЦ!
Один из гостей - типа ди-джей всё время у меня вырывал микрофон и пытался показать какой он суперовый ведущий, а потом, когда я в очередной раз отобрала микрофон - стал мне на голову натягивать невестину подвязку. УУУУУ! Разорвала б мля!!!
ВООПЧЕМ, гостям понДравилось усё, даже моя оговорка "перед ебой" вместо пред едой ( это в тот момент, когда я пыталась переорать в микрофон выпившую куму невесты, которая ржала как лошадь и сосалась в засос с новоиспечённым муженьком - у неё свадьба была месяц назад!).
Во такая байда со мной приключилась! :biggrin:

----------


## maknata

*pypss*,
 Ну точно пошесть по миру пошла - гоблинские свадьбы! Тут уж не знаешь - смеяться или плакать!

----------


## Вета

*pypss*,*maknata*, девчонки, где вы таких находите???
Я заметила - на каждой свадьбе ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО будет один такой ГОБЛИН! :Jopa:   И не важно - кто это будет - ребёнок, мужчина или женщина - было по-разному! :Aga:  
С одним-то справиться можно!
Но чтоб такое количество придурков сразу?! :eek: 
Сочуствую! :frown:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

И не говорите, девчёнки. А в основном я заметила, что так гуляют поголовно выросшие дети общаг- орать- скакать- беспредельничать

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Вета*,
 Да я в принцине не очень-то расстроилась - только горло сорвала - картина Репина - пустой зал все муз. паузы - и только музыканты и операторы в зале караулять столы - нажрались мяса в разных ракурсах как никогда. Так что расстраиваться не мне надо, а тем гоблинам! Им исчо повезло, что я сытая была - а то кады я не жрамши - то даже муж-с боиться!!! Телушка я - лЮчше не трусить передо мной трАпочкой красной!!!

----------


## Tamara

Н-да.... Я думала это только у меня такой облом был прошлую субботу. А оказывается у меня еще ничего... просто рай... просто ди-джея, оператора и меня, забыли покормить. Ну за оператора я подошла к родителям и напомнила, а за себя было как-то неудобно. Правда ближе к концу родители увидели, что я во время шоу-программы сидела за стойкой со стаканом воды, и заметушились, накрыли таки для меня столик, но я, естественно, пригласила и оператора и ди-джея. Я вообще не понимаю как можно конфликтовать с музыкантами, операторами. Мне наверное все время попадаются приличные, даже когда я неосмотрительно приехала в одно заведение без своей колонки, музыканты сами носили свои колонки из зала на улицу и обратно, за что им огромное спасибо, причем, я их видела впервые, впрочем также как и они меня. Я в ответ все время теребила официантов, чтобы не забывали пополнять столик музыкантов едой. Так что мне наверное все-таки везло, но почитав ваши сообщения я готова теперь и к другому отношению.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

ну народ,слушайте нашу историю.....свадьба была у наших знакомых,т.е. мы сначала у их родных юбилей провели,а вот потом нас пригласили....молодые-просто лапочки!!!! я просто их полюбила! родители,гости-ну просто одно очарование! мы такую историю любви(мой фирменный конкурс)рассказали....порсто отпад! а вот теперь самое интересное......молодые познакомились в капелле,то есть они поющие,да и гости все родственники,все или музыканты или певцы(мы про себя их Овечкиными прозвали) и вот они  (родители молодых)решили пригласить по старой дружбе своих знакомых музыкантов.......ну что сказать,видно что раньше эти люди наверное играли профессионально,однако это было в прошлом веке.....ну а сейчас это просто опустившиеся,спившиеся люди...(их было 6 человек)из них более-менее прилично выглядели 2 . я прихожу как обычно за час,то есть с чужими музыкантами мне надо договориться,про сценарий утрясти,посвятить их в курс дела ну и т.д. прихожу-первое,что бросилось в глаза-ползала и без того крошечного помещения заставлено их аппаратурой....ну это ладно,спрашиваю,у вас есть проигрыватель,они говорят,есть,даю свои диски-не читает!!! блин,в срочном порядке едем за своим ноутбуком....ладно,первый тост за молодых и потом игра знакомство ,ну и передаю слово для поздравления музыкантам,они начинают...............настраиваться!!!!!!! то есть не играть,не петь.а настраивать свой инструмент! я в ауте....потом начинаю продолжать вечер,мне начинают цыкать,типа дай нам спеть....а опять передаю слово,они опять начинают настраиваются!!!!потом ура,запели .правда репертуар "машины времени",ну да ладно.....( не против машины,но одну за одной......):frown:  далее,весь вечер  в таком  ритме...я пытаюсь что-то вести у меня выключают микрофон,вырубают микшером ноутбук.....я работаю с мужем в паре....он просто с ними на повышенных тонах начинает говорить,народ волнуется.что дискотека им обламывается,молодёжь хочет дискотеку,муж переживает и за меня и за свой материал, молодые всё поняли,подошли,извинились....но.....хорошего настроения просто как не бывало........в общем мы пришли еле-еле домой......усталые и опустошённые...

----------


## Yuli4ka

Вот то-то же!!! Что значит - чудо - музыканты!!!

Конечно, мы, ведущие, любим свои конкурсы - тосты - прибаутки, но без них можно обойтись. По большому счету. можно. А вот без хороших танцев на свадьбе - нельзя!!!! Все истории хороши!!!
Действительно, можно писать книгу!!

----------


## Electrician

Мдя... А представте - свадьба, 50 человек, и только 2 человека (родители) не милиционеры. Вот это я был попал...

----------


## Януська

Да...разные свдьбы бывают, вот 6 лет виду и все не устаю удивляться. Я теперь без своей аппаратуры вообще не хожу на свадьбу, будь там хоть 1000 живых музыкантов. Я не знаю как у вас в городах, а у нас в Мурманске хороших музыкантов очень мало, в основном название  одно: лабухи.
На прошлой неделе вела свадьбу. До прихода музыкантов в 20.00, 3 часа музыку крутила сама, потом пришли эти товариСчи и увидев, что и без них всн нормально начали слоняться по залу. Я сначала терпела, потом пошла к администраторам. Спрашиваю, а что у вас музыанты на зарплате или так место арендуют? Она говорит: Да на зарплате. Я: А что ж они не работают? Она: Да черт их знает. Короче свадьба моя им платить не стала, так как еще в 2-х залах были банкеты. Так те до 23.00 вообще музыку не ставили. Полная халтура получается.

----------


## Tamara

*maknata*,
 Почему-то не могу скачать мелодию песни про тамаду. А ооооооочень хочется. Помоги!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Плиз!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mumusika

*Tamara*,
 Вот , и у меня невозможно закачать....денюшку просит!:rolleyes:

----------


## maknata

*Tamara*,
*mumusika*,
 Ща попробую почтой...

Отправила и плюс и минус, ловите!

----------


## Вета

> Да...разные свдьбы бывают, вот 6 лет виду и все не устаю удивляться.


Спасибо, за адрес сайта и форума!  :flower:  Очень познавательно! Уже давно со своей командой вынашиваем идею сделать свой сайт,но... то времени нет, то люди в отпусках....Обещали осенью! :biggrin: 
Обязательно тоже поделюсь!:tongue:

----------


## Януська

*Вета*, да не за что :) Я сайтом своим вообще очень горжусь :) И скажу, что  свой сайт если он с умом сделан вообще очень двигательная штука :biggrin: За 4 месяца существования сайта, ко мне пришли 9 свадеб. Я считаю, что это неплохо. Остальные по рекомендации. 
У меня ведь не рекламный сайт, а просто личный дневник тамады со своими мыслями на разные темы.

----------


## Tamara

Натусь спасибки. И минусик и плюсик прошли на ура. :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Песенка просто класс!!!!! Сочинившему огромное спасибо.  :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## Януська

*Tamara*, я тут новенькая конечно, может это бестактно с моей стороны, на Вы не могли бы мне тоже скинуть эту песенку. Если это конечно не та: "Пей до дна, пей до дна, если просит тебя тамада".  Спасибо.
Мой e-mail: yana@tamadamurmansk.ru

----------


## Дабл

Да.... Почитал что у Вас у всех творится!!! 4 августа работали свадьбу. прошёл час!!!!! подходит бабуля и не требующем возражений тоном заявляет:" Вы совесть имейте, давайте под гармошку работайте, а то у вас всё бум-бум! мы ей как смогли объяснили, вместе с тёщей(спасибо ей)! Через час бабуля плясала под наши песни!!! Вот она сила самагона! А!!! Вот ещё!!! Можно похвастаюсь- за всё время работы(13лет) ни одной драки(тьфу-тьфу!) и всеголишь 4 развода!

----------


## tandem3

*maknata*,
 Можно и мне попросить комплект про тамаду.Спасибо.

----------


## mumusika

*maknata*,
 Наталка, всё полученно в целости и сохранности! Спасибочки! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## maknata

*tandem3*,
 Без проблем! Ща отправлю!:smile:

----------


## larka

*maknata*,
 Можно и мне комплект попросить? Спасибо

----------


## maknata

*larka*,
 Можно, ща отправлю))

----------


## tandem3

*maknata*,
 Огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## REVLEHA

Че-то не могу закачать песенку про Тамаду,
*maknata*,
 Будте так добры,скиньте пожалуйста комплектик.
romashka.lena1983@rambler.ru

----------


## Аника-воин

> Вот то-то же!!! Что значит - чудо - музыканты!!!
> 
> Конечно, мы, ведущие, любим свои конкурсы - тосты - прибаутки, но без них можно обойтись. По большому счету. можно. А вот без хороших танцев на свадьбе - нельзя!!!! Все истории хороши!!!
> Действительно, можно писать книгу!!


Девченки, давайте жить дружно! Я работаю и там, и там, и точно знаю, как без хорошей ведущей, так и без хороших музыкантов, свадьбу не отработаешь!!! Сама свадьбы беру редко и задорого - очень большая ответственность! Ведь с нас, можно сказать, начинается семейная жизнь, боюсь испортить начало! :Aga:  А если уж выкладываться на 200%-
хотя бы знать за что!

----------


## Yuli4ka

Во блин!!! по-моему, я себе зарабатываю имидж "музыкантоненавистницы".

Упаси, Господь!! И музыкантов, и коллег - ведущих уважаю в любом случае.

Хороших музыкантов и профессиональных классных ведущих - обажаю, восхищаюсь!!! В городе у себя дружу с  очень хорошими ребятами - музыкантами!!! горжусь этим. 

Просто и плохие музыканты, и чаморошные ведущие - это плохо. Если людям все равно. то ладно.... А когда людям не все равно, ищут, договариваются, пытаются спрашивать сценарии, обговаривать конкурсы - а получают сплошные сюрпризы.... Плохо.

Еще бывает плохо, когда заказчики - или тормоза. или жмоты. или жлобы.... или .... вообще плохие люди...  тогда нам, и ведущим, и музыкантам - плохо.

Всем удачи!!!!

----------


## lyudmila

Мaknata, можно и мне комплектик песенки про тамаду. Спасибо!

----------


## maknata

*REVLEHA*,

 Выслала, проверяй ящик! 
*lyudmila*,
 Можно! А куда слать то?:wink:

----------


## Януська

Не у того человека попросила, извиняйте. 
*maknata*, а можно и мне эту вещичку? Большущее спасибо :smile:
yana@tamadamurmansk.ru

----------


## Иринка Бафф

народ,поднимаю вам настроение! мой муж-видеооператор,так вот мы давали вот такое объявление:" требуются жених и невеста для съёмок в свадебном фильме". и вот звонит на сотовый один парень.передаю разговор:
здравствуйте
-здравствуйте
- я по объявлению
-очень приятно.я вас слушаю
-ну это,я согласен!
-????????
-ну что вы можете мне предложить?
- а какое у вас число?
-да это,вы мне только невесту покрасивше дайте,я долго могу!!!! и вообще я симпатичный,метр девяносто,этот у меня 22 см.....
(муж начинает медленно въезжать)
-молодой человек а выкуда звоните?
-как куда ,вот,объявление,съёмки в фильме
-(муж с трудом сдерживаясь) я-оператор,снимаю свадьбы,юбилеи...
-(разочарованно)аааааааааа,а я думал..........

----------


## krumuz

*bhbyf*,
Так, глядишь, в другую область видео можно неожиданно перейти. Мдя...

----------


## Tamara

*Януська*,
 Извини я только сейчас увидела твою просьбу. Пробую скинуть.

Девочки спасибо за *Хоровод*. Вчера провела на свадьбе. Все были в восторге. Боялась, что гостей много, а зал маленький, но все поместились и с удовольствием бегали. Еще раз большое спасибо.

----------


## tolyanich

Про  какую песню  тут  все  говорят? Скиньте  мне  тоже  комплектик пожалуйста.

----------


## Януська

*Tamara*,
 письмо получила а вложение не открывается :(  Outlook пишет: ОЕ удалил доступ к следующим небезопасным вложениям в вашем письме: Tamada+.mp3
Вот невезуха :frown:

----------


## REVLEHA

*maknata*,
 Спасибо,получила.

----------


## Tamara

maknata, помоги пожалуйста, Януське, что-то у меня не получается.

----------


## Tamara

Януська проверь почту. Теперь должно получиться.

----------


## marry

ДЕВЧЕНКИ, ПОМОГИТЕ :rolleyes: КАК ПРОВОДИТСЯ ОБРЯД "СНИМАЕТСЯ ФАТА" И ВООБЩЕ ЧТО ЭТО ? :smile:  У НАС В УЗБЕКИСТАНЕ НЕ ИЗВЕСЕН НА ЕВРОПЕЙСКИХ СВАДЬБАХ , ДЛЯ НАС ЭТО НОВО))
НО ОЧЕНЬ ХОТЕЛОСЬ БЫ УЗНАТЬ КАКИЕ СЛОВА ГОВОРЯТСЯ(СЦЕНАРИЙ) :smile: И ОЧЕНЬ НУЖЕН ТЕКСТ НА РАЗЛИВ ШАМПАНСКОГО-КАК ВСЁ ПОДВЕСТИ К ЭТОМУ :eek:

----------


## maknata

*marry*,
 Заглянь в тему "Обряды" - там всё подробно описано, причём в нескольких вариантах))

----------


## maknata

*Януська*,
 Проверяй ящик!

----------


## maknata

*tolyanich*,
 И тебе выслала, если ты ещё скачать не успел:wink:

----------


## marry

спс за обряды....и всетки про разлив шампанского помогите :rolleyes:

----------


## сашко

ЧТО ТО НЕ ВИЖУ  ГДЕ ПЕСНЮ КАЧАТЬ? ПОДСКАЖИТЕ.СПАСИБО

----------


## сашко

я имел в виду песню про тамаду.

----------


## maknata

*сашко*,
 На 26 странице этой темы есть ссылки.. Если не получится - свисти мне, я тебе на мыло скину)))))))

----------


## сашко

*REVLEHA*,

если не секрет от куда ты? я тоже из донецкой области.

----------


## сашко

*maknata*,
 не получилось.пришлите пожалуйста песенку.и если есть минус.огромное спасибо
sasha-savkin@mail.ru

----------


## сашко

послезавтра будет "интересная" свадьба.молодые пришли познакомиться со мной за 7 дней до свадьбы.ограничили с конкурсами и репертуаром.и на мой вопрос "хотят ли они вообще свадьбу и естественно расписаться",то невеста сказала "не знаю...........", а жених молчал.

----------


## maknata

*сашко*,



> послезавтра будет "интересная" свадьба


Ндя... тебе не позавидуешь. Но не стоит расстраиваться раньше времени, отморозься, проводи то что они хотят, а когда станет немного скучновато - "поддай жарку"! Из того, что они не заказывали))) А вообще то я конкурсы стараюсь не оговаривать - единственное, в чём я могу уверить заказчиков, так это в том чего НЕ будет - не будет откровенной пошлятины, не будет травмоопасных конкурсов, не будет конкурсов в которых можно испачкаться.. 
А песенку чичас вышлю.
P.S. Димитровских у нас уже двое))))

----------


## maknata

*marry*,
 Там же есть немного и про разлив шампанского. Я обычно в таких случаях отсебятину несу))) Причём чаще всего в прозе, если в тот момент меня муза не посетит и не начну сочинять экпромты. Что то типа того, что вы должны испить из чаши, и пусть сегодня вы выпьете сладкого вина, чтобы потом не пить горьких обид. А чтобы оставить в прошлом все невзгоды бросьте эти бокалы назад, не оглядываясь. Говорят, что посуда бьётся на счастье, так пусть же хрустальным звоном счастье оповестит вас о своём прибытии в вашу семью. 
Ну и в таком плане, смаря скок по времени надо болтать (иногда просят задержать молодых на входе, пока официанты ещё доставляют чегой то на столы):wink:

----------


## сашко

спасибо за песенку.надо разучить.а кто ещё из димитрова?

----------


## сашко

*maknata*,
 а вы откуда? вижу что украина

----------


## maknata

*сашко*,
 Из Димитрова у нас Игорь (Абдула), а я с Днепропетровской области, живу почти на границе с Донецкой областью. Если ездишь по ЖД то может встречал такую станцию Просяная

----------


## marry

*maknata*,
говорю разлив шампанского))) не тмне нужна горка))) а за обряды спасибо!!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

*сашко*,

REVLENA  и я из Краматорска, Донецкой области.

----------


## maknata

*marry*,



> не тмне нужна горка


 :Fz:  ну тут ничем не помогу...

----------


## REVLEHA

*сашко*,
 Как Юля уже написала,из славного города Краматорска.

----------


## Yuli4ka

*marry*,
Не совсем пойму как это "розлив шампанского". это когда?? В начале, первый тост. или ??? 

А снятие фаты мы уже обсуждали. в обрядах должен быть. я свой обряд подробно описывала. и еще девочки отличные сценарии выставляли.

----------


## marry

ЖАЛЬ МОЖЕТ КТО-НИТЬ СТАЛКИВАЛСЯ С ГОРКОЙ ШАМПАНСКОГО)) :rolleyes:  :confused:

----------


## marry

*Yuli4ka*,
 У НАС ЩА В МОДЕ ГОРКА ШАМПАНСКОГО))) И НАДО КАК -ТО К ЭТОМУ ПЛАВНО ПОДВЕСТИ

----------


## palin78

*REVLEHA*,
*Yuli4ka*,
 девочки,ну не надо стесняться,мы все из КрЕматорска!

----------


## сашко

*maknata*,
  а когда игорь абдула на связь выходил последний раз?.я его знаю.он поменял телефон и не знаю где его искать.можеть тут найду.
просяная---это как на чаплино ехать? если не секрет сколько у вас стоит проведение и музыка(по отдельности)
если что пишите на мыло.

----------


## Барабаныч

> Да я думаю у каждого есть что рассказать интересное.


Привет! Это классно! Зайди ещё на мою темку : "Секс во время банкетов и выступлений".Тоже позабавишся.:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

*сашко*,
 Игорь сейчас кажись в лагере работает.У меня есть его номер телефона. Хотя смотря когда он его поменял. Я с ним болтала больше месяца назад. Так собиралась съездить к нему в лагерь,но у мужа поменялась работа, теперь когда у него выходной - у меня работа, вот и не получается...
А Просяная - абсолютно точно, по дороге на Чаплино)))
А расценки - лучше не спрашивай - копейки. Ну тут село - денег у людей нет(((

----------


## Януська

*maknata*,
ничего я так и не получила :( Ну и ладно, видимо у меня почта тупит. :smile:

----------


## udjen

Можно и мне комплект попросить? Спасибо !!!
..был бы счастлив!
..а мона еще один вопросик/просьба, кто-то скиньте или опишите обряд под конец свадьбы, когда зажигают свечи, что и как делается и что говорится... хочу хорошим молодым подарочек сделать.. видел и говорят что красиво!!!
заранее чрезмерно благодарен !!!

evgeniy.udovichenko@kyivstar.net

----------


## maknata

*Януська*,
yana@tamadamurmansk.ru  [Fwd: Тамада-]  Чт, 20:54  9.2 Мб 

yana@tamadamurmansk.ru  [Fwd: Тамада+]  Чт, 20:54  1.8 Мб 

    Эт я со своего ящика в разделе "отправленные" скопировала..... может адрес указан неправильно?

----------


## maknata

*udjen*,
 Обряды смотри в соответсвующем разделе.. а песенку чичас вышлю

----------


## Вета

Друзья мои! Сегодня - последняя работа - и я - в ОТПУСКЕ!!! УРА!!!:tongue: 

Спишемся через 2 недела, а может...и  позже!:biggrin: 

Обнимаю вас всех! :Aga:  
УДАЧИ!!! :flower:

----------


## сашко

привет всем!как я уже писал, должен был играть и вести сегодня свадьбу.тогда я её назвал странной.и правильно.свадьба оказалась у евангелистов.да.да..именно те у которых на свадьбах водки нет....
а что это за свадьба без этого?дело было так.
в начале молодые опоздали на час.я решил отморозиться и вести как обычно,узнав о том ,что они верующие.должно было приехать 60 чел.,но было всего 28,из них человек 8 старики.а остальные молодёжь.,причём молодёжь, все кроме молодоженов нормальные.погуляли хорошо,в принципе.после 30 мин с начала свадьбы молодёж скинулась, пошли купили водки и пошло.........танцевали все на убой.под крики "горько"жених скромно целовал в щёку невесту,а она шарахалась.
на самом деле мне было весело,это цирк и в моей практике уже2 раз.когда украли невесту дружка убежала и её не было где-то час,столько же и невесты.я уже пытался отвлечь ,поиграть,сделать по другому,но они желали только дружка и дружку.дружок то в порядке...,ну в общем нашли дружку,привели а она на таком комплексе,что аж тошно.в общем ни чего у воришек не вышло и пришлось просто так отдать невесту.после этого никто не осмелился воровать туфельку,все стали пить и вы знаете стало намного веселее,стали играть танцевать.под обряд снятия фаты невесты и когда зажгли огонь любви(свечи) молодая аж расплакалась.пришло время прощаться и никто не хотел уже уходить.тянули ещё 40 мин.,после чего подошли молодые и попросили за доп.плату отработать ещё и завтра ,второй день.я согласился ведь результат отличный.а как завтра будет не знаю,но уже не переживаю.вот такая работа у меня была.

----------


## maknata

А я вчера отработала в удовольствие! Хоть и устала до чёртиков - таки далековато мне добираться, но все - от молодожёнов до официантов такие умнички! Эх, почаще бы попадались такие заказчики! :Aga:

----------


## Electrician

*maknata*, уважаемая.
 Я как-то тоже не имею в своей коллекции песни про тамаду, которую так хвалят на форуме... Как бы поиметь?
Parfenenkov@yandex.ru
Спасибо...

----------


## maknata

*Electrician*,



> Как бы поиметь?


Элементарно!))) Заглянуть в почтовый ящик:wink:

----------


## krumuz

А я в прошедшие выходные отработал свадьбу в частном доме. Это - кошмаррррр!!!! Все в притык, ничего сделать нельзя, танцы на неосвещенной улице... Пришлось выезжать песнями. В конечном итоге вроде отработали нормально. А вечером в воскресенье даже успели замутить шашлык-машлык. Так хоть чувствую себя не таким уставшим :Aga:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

ТоварЫсЧи! У меня проблема - свадьба на второй день. Что там делает тамада именно за столами - чё морозить? ума не приложу! ПАМАГИТЕ!

----------


## Януська

*pypss*,
 я сама второй день вела только 1 раз. Особо не заморачивалась. У них второй день на турбазе был. Я вообще построила тему на том, что это мол вчера они были жених и невеста, а сегодня, после брачной ночи уже полноправные муж и жена. И тост задвинула им именно такой про мужа и жену, а не про молодоженов. И песни ставила типа "Женушка, жена..." (не помню кто поет) и т.д. 
Конкурсы проводила: Распределение семейных обязанностей, зять с тестем  и свекр со свидетелем, бревна наперегонки пилили, дипломы там всякие почитала (хотя очень не люблю я это дело). Невеста (вернее уже молодая жена), теща, и свекровь, наперегонки пришивали к наволочке огромные пуговицы из картона. Песни застольные попели. В принципе весело было.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Януська*,
 Спасибище!

----------


## lyudmila

*maknata*, можно Вас попросит и мне сбросить песенку про Тамаду.
Буду очень благодарна. notka.la@gmail.com

----------


## Ольга Штерн

И ещё хотела передать привет всем краматорским!!!
В пятницу у нас было открытие Кубка Украины по пляжному волейболу- нас в экстренном порядке наняли. Спасибо организатору - Жиле Евгению, что всё пояснил и разъяснил, а то я ж специфики пляжного волейбола не знаю - как его млин ди-джеить, чтоб не мешать судьям и спортсменам?! На сколько мона отрвываться, всё-таки соревнования высокого уровня, а я млин ваще спорт вижЮ така во сне! Спасибо Жене, поддержал, сам бывший музыкант!
Немного я лоханулась на финале в воскресение, да простит меня Евгений!, просто местные "горе- болельщики" слишком много пивка хильнули и понеслось с трибун....оскорбления в адрес игроков и т.д., мне (после субботней нелёгкой свадьбы) пришлось выслушать целую тираду, что я не болею за своих....воПчем АБЗАЦ! Спасибо ещё раз Жене, взял всё на себя! Вот что значит взаимовыручка и поддержка пусть даже бывших музыкантов! Краматорчане, так держать!

----------


## maknata

*pypss*,
 Тут темка есть "Второй день свадьбы" - загляни туда, мож чё найдёшь для себя полезного))

----------


## maknata

*lyudmila*,
 Можно, ща сброшу!

----------


## Януська

*maknata*,
 да в принципе правильный адрес то. Но пожалуйста попробуйте еще по такому адресу: 1980_2001@list.ru
Это будет последняя попытка :smile:

----------


## maknata

*Януська*,
 Отправила))

----------


## Януська

НАКОНЕЦ!!! ПОЛУЧИЛА! СПАСИБУЛЬКИ!!!

----------


## REVLEHA

*pypss*,
 Мы ,почти все,в Краматорске такие.
*maknata*,
 Вчера первый раз провела второй день!!!КЛАСС!!!СУПЕР!!!!СПАСИБО вам!!!!!

----------


## REVLEHA

*maknata*,
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## REVLEHA

*Yuli4ka*,
 И тебе СПАСИБО!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## GAZZ2

Привет всем меня зовут Роман работаю тамадой не давно работал с Гором а он пришёл с Пипеткой и подтянули меня к вам и мне сдесь очень нравится сижу почти 2 дня все читаю
и вот решил написать Игорь сказал что на форуме можно как то проставлятся но я ещё не допетрил как это сделать так что извените сегодня без проставы. жду приятных знакомств и всегда готов если что помочь (если буду в силах или если успею) спасибо.

----------


## Electrician

*maknata*,
 Все бы хорошо, но скачивает (+) 1:15 и выбрасывает... Нельзя бы выложить на файлообменник с поддержой подкачки? Извините за навязчивость...

----------


## REVLEHA

*GAZZ2*,
 Присоединяйся,у нас здесь КЛАССНО!!!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> не давно работал с Гором а он пришёл с Пипеткой


 :Vah:   Игорю привет от Волчицы!!!! И Веронику пусть за меня чмокнет!!! :Oj:   У нас с ним осталось одно незавершенное дело, так что надеюсь, свидется!!! Так и передай!!!! :Aga:  
А тебе, Роман- Добро пожаловать!!! Располагайся и проставляйся!!! :Aga:  :biggrin:  :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## Djazi

Ну вот, наконец-то я отработала свой первый юбилей! Юбилярша осталась очень довольна. В основном я использовала материалы нашего сайта. Начало -это встреча юбилярши под песню Эти глаза напротив. Три кавалера приглашали её по очереди на вальс, поцеловавав ей ручку и вручив розу. Первый тост за юбиляршу, второй тост за родителей. Потом я исполнила песню Посвяшение родителям. Затем тосты от семьи, от начальства и т.д. Использовала игру А не выпить ли нам по рюмашечке. Всем понравилось очень. Потом игра с пакетом интересно прошла очень. И что интересно, каждый норовил, оставить у себя подарок и в таком расстройстве были когда надо было его дальше отдавать:) Стриптиз под песню Дайнеко Всё, что ты хочешь, я сделаю для тебя- вообще супер!!! Просили на Бис! Лопали шарики попами, веселились как дети. Потом мужчин раздевали женщины. Мне приносили ту вещь, которую я называла. И когда остались мужчинки только в брючках, то я заставила их танцевать Танец живота. Вот тут все умирали от смеха просто!Мужики попались какие-то инвалиды: у одного вступило в поясницу и он пытался как-то шевелиться так подёргиваясь конвульсивно, у второго что-то с ногами и он с таким страдальческим выражением лица дёргался. Но народ просто угорал! Ещё провела конкурс мой любимый Воблочисты и пиволюбы. Меня женщины чуть не съели! Спросили: Отдаю ли я себе отчёт, что будет с их мужчинами? А потом согласились на конкурс, когда я им разрешила быть в группе поддержки и тоже помочь мужчинам пиво хлебать ложками.

А на следующий день была одна из моих лучших свадеб. Была такая жарища в тот день! Молодые и гости приехали разморённые. А одна из лучших, потому что я опять-таки использовала идеи нашего любимого сайта. Во-первых, у меня появились два костюма для переодевалок звёзд- Аллегрова и Сердючка. Причём Сердючка у меня выходит под песню Чита- дрита со словами: Лохи танцуют Ламбаду, а мы танцуем Читу-дриту. А буквально перед её выходом я прошу гостей вспомнить 90-е годы и станцевать Ламбаду. Аллегрова танцует у меня и поёт под Гарем. Гости попались с харизмой- суперские! А опять же когда мужиков заставила танцевать танец живота, то сначала пригласила им в помощницы инструктора по танцу живота Джамилю-это опять же переодетый мужчина в костюме красивом(весь звенит монетами). Ох и отрывались они! Делала породнение семей с помощью игры Ручеёк- так всем понравилось тоже. А ещё когда учили молодых целоваться, я в этот раз сказала, что в конце свадьбы, мы будем их ещё учить как себя вести в первую брачную ночь А делали мы это вот как.
После того как невеста бросила свой букет и жених с неё снял подвязку и бросил её друзьям. Этих двоих, которые стали счастливыми обладателями этих вещиц, я отправила готовиться показать молодым как вести себя в первую брачную ночь. Мы их переодели в фартуки с голыми торсами, поверх на фартуки наодевали кучу вещей: стринги, шорты,лифчик, фуболку. И вот они опять же под песню Дайнеко- вот для стриптиза она сейчас мне больше всего нравится, и начали танцевать. Причём девушка занимается бальными танцами. Это было что-то! Словами не описать. Как будто специально номер готовили получилось. Они по очереди снимали друг с друга по одной вещи и раскидывали по залу. Все просто визжали от восторга! Провела Беспроигрышную лотерею, мысли читала. И очень приятно было слышать от гостей, что на такой весёлой и интересной свадьбе они впервые. Да и ещё я не сказала самое главное, что жених- сам шоумен и ведёт у нас в городе Бои без правил! Он тоже остался очень доволен. Так что огромное- преогромное всем спасибо!!!
__________________

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Djazi*!

Молодец!! :Ok:

----------


## Yuli4ka

*pypss*,

Жила Женя - это такой симпатичный лысый?? В смысле наш краматорский??

----------


## Элен

*Djazi*,
 очень   рада за  тебя! Молодчина! :Ok:

----------


## lyudmila

maknata,
спасибо большое все получила, качаю!!! :flower:

----------


## lyudmila

maknata,
та же беда, что и у Electrician, но у меня минус скачался на 55 сек. и все

----------


## maknata

*Electrician*,
*lyudmila*,
 Ну давайте подумаем на какой обменник залить? А то у кого то не качает с рапиды, у кого то с мегауплоада... Скажите куда - залью. У меня тоже бывает срывается закачка с ящика. Я её тогда по новой начинаю. Тут уж иногда связь барахлит...

----------


## maknata

*GAZZ2*,
Привет! Вливайся в наш дружный коллектив! Мы всегда рады нашим новым коллегам! :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## maknata

*Djazi*,
 Олечка! Очень рада за тебя! Хорошо, когда твою работу оценивают по достоинству, когда видишь, что людям нравится, тогда и работается с удовольствием! Дай Бог нам всем побольше ТАКОЙ работы!:smile:  :Ok:

----------


## Януська

> Использовала игру А не выпить ли нам по рюмашечке.  Ещё провела конкурс мой любимый Воблочисты и пиволюбы. 
> 
> Так что огромное- преогромное всем спасибо!!!
> __________________


Djazi, я понимаю, что где то Вы это уже описывали, но не могу найти где. Может подскажете? А если нет, то вкратце напишите, плиз. Про эти две вещички. Спасибульки.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Yuli4ka*,
АХА! Юльчёнок, он самый! Саааамый симпатиШный ва двАре!
Без него мне б были гайки!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

А не выпить ли нам по рюмашечке ?это игра Анны Чернышёвой. она её описывала на другом сайте.  в принципе всё просто.я узнаю про юбиляра основные вехи жизненного пути,а потом рассказываю от третьего лица. типа когда наш юбиляр был маленький ,он ходил в 156 д.садик,подходил к своей воспитательнице и спрашивал:
-а не выпить ли нам по рюмашечке?(это должен говорить сам юбиляр)
- ну что вы,конечно нет,он спрашивал,а почему трава зелёная или солнце не падает(В принципе говорите любые вопросы,лучше,если не по бумажке) потом он пошёл в 22 школу,с углублённым изучением французского языка. и вот на линейке вызывает его завуч и говорит:
- а не выпить ли нам по рюмашечке?(естессно опять говорит сам юбиляр)
ну и так далее,можно придумать много всего,но каждый раз юбиляр должен говорить про эту самую рюмашечку. а вот в конце надо обязательно сказать. а каждый год наш юбиляр собирает на свой день рождение всех самых дорогих и близких людей и говорит
а не выпить ли нам по рюмашечке?
да ,действтельно,а не выпить ли нам? 
конечно можно носмотреть и шаблон,только я эту игру под себя переделала,то есть узнаю реальные факты и рассказываю под общий одобрительный хохот.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Други мои, *bhbyf*, Иришка, скажите были ли у вас свадьбы на которых гости тупо сидят с поднятыми рюмками, смотрят друг на друга и не занют чтож с ними бедолашными делать?! Какую команду вы даёте?! Лежать, стоять, бежать , лизать?

----------


## Djazi

> Djazi, я понимаю, что где то Вы это уже описывали, но не могу найти где. Может подскажете? А если нет, то вкратце напишите, плиз. Про эти две вещички. Спасибульки.


Да я , честно говоря , и сама сейчас не очень хорошо ориентируюсь в поиске  моих топиков пока. Это надо будет  перелопатить наш  форум. Я уже не помню где я взяла эту игру А не выпить ли нам по рюмашечке? Короче говоря, я сейчас её опишу  в разделе Конкурсы, так что там и посмотришь.  А конкурс Воблочисты и пиволюбы-это когда я вызываю любителей пивка  и выдаю им для начала по вобле. Предлагаю им под музычку приготовить себе закуску  к пиву. Тот  кто лучше всех справился с заданием-получает воблу. Потом выдаю им по банке пива. И вот  тут у меня два варианта. Я или раздаю им соломинки  для коктейля или же тарелки  для супа с ложками. И говорю, что вот сейчас под музыку они должны будут  есть пиво и закусывать воблой. Включается песня Пей пиво, которую исполняет группа Дискотека Авария - и понеслось! Скажу вам, что это ещё то зрелище, когда ложками пиво хлебают:))) Победителю- банка пива и вобла.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> были ли у вас свадьбы на которых гости тупо сидят с поднятыми рюмками, смотрят друг на друга и не занют чтож с ними бедолашными делать?


канешно всё бывает.....делаю вид,что всё нормально....знаете,в прошую субботу,я одну находку нашла,так мне самой понравилось. в магазине"фамилия" я увидела в продаже гнездо.т.е. самое что ни на есть обыкновенное гнездо(по моему сделано их искусственных ёлок).купила сама не знаю для чего....и вот на меня озарение нашло и весь вечер я гостей убежждала,что наши молодожёны приготовили массу сюрпризов,а самый главный-однокомнатная квартира развырана  будет в самом конце и достанется тому,кто будет самый активный и примет участие во всех конкурсах,вы бы видели,как они старались а я постоянно напоминала про эту "квартиру". и вот апогей в конце вечера,и по результатам голосования счастливчик получает......это гнездо! вы бы видели как он радовался!!!!и все гоготали!!! вот.обычно в тяжёлых свадьбах всегда провожу лотерею-она как палочка-выручалочка для меня.ольга.попробуй,сама поймёшь-это просто клондайк,только вот коробку здоровую заманалась таскать....а так....призы покупают сами молодожёны...так что ...напряг только с ентой коробкой....народ,

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Ириш, спасибо за идею с гнездом. Об.с..катаем её!!!kuku 
Меня последнее время нарезки спасают, особенно из кинофильмов. например, самой пугливой гостье - из "Карлсона" голос домоправительницы - "Ну не надо, я вас боюсь" или из "Собачьего сердца"- "Я ещё водочки выпью", а самому...нехАрЁшему- задаю вопрос - Я вам нравлюсь или что-то в этом роде- ответ "Уйди, старушка, я в печали" - смеются над ним хАрАшЁ.
Один меня доколупал типа йооо-ди-джей- микрофон вырывал, кричал, что нечестно, хотел мои мысли узнать. Успела певице прошипеть- "Чё те надо", схватила и обняла крЭпко руками и ногами ентого ди....я, он бедный аж пригнулся от моего веса- А ПУСТЬ НЕ ЛЕЗЕТ.....ХАД!
 :Aga:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

ольга,пупсик,а как ты проводишь эти нарезки ведь они не очень хорошего качества или я ошибаюсь? и потом песни они подпевают а здесь как?

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*bhbyf*,
 Ириш, я их скачала в Перлодроме и более-менее качественные запускаю. Именно на эти прикольные фразы народ бурно реагирует - главное подводку сделать и через одну пускать от музыкальной

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Ириш, наши клиенты чё-то не хотят подпевать, во-первых, разные вековые категории, во-вторых, разные муз пристрастия (иногда пугаю молодых на встрече, если не узнаете любимые песни и фильмы родителей и гостей, то буду пытать горячим утюгом! Самое прикольное - угроза срабатывает, а то приходится просто клещами информацию вытягивать и время тратить!)
а в-третьих, просто ржут когда озвучиваем
И ещё заметили одну местную особенность - на длинные муз. нарезки (более10-15 сек) плохо реагируют, а на прикольные фразы из фильмов или  для мобилок. так просто писЯютЬ кипятком

----------


## Януська

А я тоже скачала нарезки из фильмов с нашего форума. Сначала просто в ноутбук в папочку отдельную положила, как бы на всякий случай. И долго этого всякого случая ждать не пришлось :smile: Была у меня заказана свадьбы на 22 человека. Маленькая, конечно, но думаю пускай, главное чтоб не меньше 20, а там вырулю. И вот как чувствовала. Звонят мои молодожены накануне и говорят, так мол и так Яна, извиняемся значить, но гости из Рыжепупинска не смогли приехать и на свадьбе будет 15 человек. Я естественно в осадок, что думаю я с этой могучей кучкой делать буду? Но не отказываться же накануне. Хотя я их предупреждала будет меньше 20 человек вести не буду. Так они мне до последнего специально  и не говорили. 
Так вот один из конкурсов был: поставила свидетеля со свидетельницей и сказала, что буду отрывки из популярных фильмов ставить, кто первый угадает, тот шаг вперед. В 7 шагах приз на стул положила. И вот они шли. Свидетельница выиграла.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Януська*,
 Янусь, дай сЦылку на нарезки на нашем форуме, а то я собирала по разным сайтам - качаешь млни полдня и выкидываешь больше половины из-за плоз=хого качества, аж заморЫласЯ!
Пжалста!

----------


## GAZZ2

> Други мои, *bhbyf*, Иришка, скажите были ли у вас свадьбы на которых гости тупо сидят с поднятыми рюмками, смотрят друг на друга и не занют чтож с ними бедолашными делать?! Какую команду вы даёте?! Лежать, стоять, бежать , лизать?


у меня один раз была такая же свадьба только все гости и молодожены были психологи и всю свадьбу я им говорил а они меня слушали и в конце все остались довольны но мы даже один раз потанцевали

----------


## GAZZ2

> Други мои, *bhbyf*, Иришка, скажите были ли у вас свадьбы на которых гости тупо сидят с поднятыми рюмками, смотрят друг на друга и не занют чтож с ними бедолашными делать?! Какую команду вы даёте?! Лежать, стоять, бежать , лизать?


у меня один раз была такая же свадьба только все гости и молодожены были психологи и всю свадьбу я им говорил а они меня слушали и в конце все остались довольны но мы даже один раз потанцевали

----------


## Svetulya

Ребятки,  помогите  срочно  со сценарием и материалом на эту пятницу к вечеру встречи выпускников  40 лет как закончили школу. Пожалуйста,  на  svetamyza@mail.ru

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*Svetulya*,
 солнц,не поленись,пробегись по веткам авось чёто найдёшь....
*Януська*,
 молоток!придумала классно насчёт отгадывания.
ольга, пупсик,кажись ты чёто придумала под гальцева ух-ты мы вышли из бухты расскажи,а?

----------


## Electrician

*maknata*,
 уважаемая... Вот с минусом песни "тамада" большая проблема. Либо он не весь закачан на сайт, либо... Нельзя ли залить на нормальный файлообменник с поддекой докачки (типа ifolder.ru) или перезалить на мыло??? Спасибо за понимание!

----------


## Electrician

*Djazi*,
 Красавица, посмотри личку. Очень нужна помощь. Либо в личку, либо на мыло жду ответа, или вот все мои контакты перед глазами. Спасибо!!!

----------


## REVLEHA

*Electrician*,
 Отправила,загляни на почту.

----------


## Electrician

*REVLEHA*,
 Пришло, вижу полный размер файла, завтра попробую скачать. Спасибо огромное за труды!!!

----------


## REVLEHA

*Electrician*,
На здоровье!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Djazi

*Electrician*,
 Отправила  пока по юбилею.

----------


## maknata

*Electrician*,
 Хм.. странно.. я это письмо уже скольким пересылала, вродь никто не жаловался, что неполный файл. Давай адрес файлообменника, с которого у тебя хорошо качается - попробую туда залить.

----------


## Януська

*pypss*,
 Я сама уже на форуме не могу их найти. Напиши мне свое мыло. Попробую скинуть.
*bhbyf*,
 спасибо за похвалу :smile:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Януська*,
 моё ёмаль- fifafyka@gmail.com
вышли пожалуйста, просю-сю-сю

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*pypss*,
 ольга,а ты как нарезки используешь? ты их что,наизусть помнишь,что за чем идёт и к кому подходить? а то я испорльзую их канешно тольки ведь по бумажке смотрю что за чем ....некрасиво как-то....

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*bhbyf*,
 Ириш, никак не могу добраться до клавы - клиенты идутЬ!
Под Гальцева я проводила танец свидетелей за туфельку невесты. Реквизит - майки или тельняшки, у меня были майки полосатые без рукавов, на голове - бумажные бескозырки из ватмана в стиле а-ля кЭпка-аэродром, привязала ленточки и резиночку для того, чтобы не падали кЭпки - и вперёд. Движения кк у Гальцева и его матроса, особенно прикольно движение дули в прорезь майки (типа грудь) под "А где-то в Крыму девушка в розовом сарафане". 
Фишка в том, что сама песня сравнительно медленная, то моя певица сделала её чуть быстрее, динамичнее.
Этот танец мы проводили на свадьбе у интеллегентов, которые настойчиво просили чтоб Усё бУло прилично, не было пошлых перекатываний чегой-то в штанах и поцелуев.
потом эти майки - тельняшки пригодились на др. свадьбу "Яблочко" или теже "Бджилки-пчёлки"  kuku

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*pypss*,
 :flower:  это для тебя...

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*bhbyf*,
 Иринка, я похожа на вундер-бабу!?!? Конечно же в бумажку подглядываю, т.к. каждый раз новые стараюсь фразы вставить, а потом распечатываем на розовой бумаженции малого размерчика и скотчем приклеиваю к своей рыбине. У меня мысли угадывает Чудо-юдо-рыба-кит - надувная розовая рыбина для детей, туда тока башка и пролезет, зато удобна в транспортировке- свдул-надул И когда держу над головой приговариваю "Абыр-абыр-абыр-валг" - типа Шарикова полиграф полиграфыча

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:Oj:  
Я исчо крестиком вышивать умею.
Ещё идею подкидываю- 
Кошки, опять на выкуп невесты.
Реквизит- лифчики, стринги (чёрно-белый вариант), перчатки нитяные хозяйственные белыеили серые, хвосты сделала из каната, на хоз. рынке продают всякие верёвки из нат. волокна, на кончики привязала бантики, и прикрепила в ремням. 
Фишка вся в ушках - из бумаги (толстого картона), которые прикрепляю к простому ободку для волос простым скотчем. И усы рисовала карандашом косметическим чёрным.
Можно теже тельняшки поверх одеть.
Музыкалка- Шпильки "Мяу, мяу, мой пупсик" 
kuku kuku kuku

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Кошки, опять на выкуп невесты


думаю следовало бы показать в разделе "ряженны" а вообще-то класс идея,особенно мужиков переодеть- :Ok:  думаю,все заценят:biggrin:

----------


## Arthur07

> *Arthur07*,
>  Спасибо за ваш замечательный сайт и наглядные пособия для тамады. Не зря говорят, что лучше раз увидеть чем сто раз услышать. Классные видео и фото! Спасибо огромное!!! Классная работа  тамады, а саксофонист- талантище просто!


Да не мой это сайт!
Это сайт моей знакомой тамады.

----------


## Djazi

> Да не мой это сайт!
> Это сайт моей знакомой тамады.


Ну тогда  передайте ей, что она умничка:) А я хотела спросить, не могли бы вы музыку к Хороводу сюда выставить? Что-то пробую под другие польки говорить, то медленно слишком, то слишком быстро. И ещё просьба. Мне понравилась на видео сказка. Не могли бы вы  эту сказку здесь  выложить?

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Мне понравилась на видео сказка.


какая сказка?

----------


## tolyanich

Провёл  на прошлой  неделе первую свадьбу спустя  два  года. Попал   на  братков:cool:  Дело  было  в Люберцах :biggrin:

----------


## Djazi

> какая сказка?


Сказка, которая на видео  на сайте, на котором ХОРОВОД.
Там следующие действующие лица: Принцесса, принц, сабля, пенёк и тд

----------


## цветок

[QUOTE=Djazi]Цитата:
Сообщение от Arthur07 
Да не мой это сайт!
Это сайт моей знакомой тамады.


А о  каком  сайте  идёт  речь , можно  адресочек.

lilia.f@t-online.de

----------


## цветок

> Причём Сердючка у меня выходит под песню Чита- дрита со словами: Лохи танцуют Ламбаду, а мы танцуем Читу-дриту. А буквально перед её выходом я прошу гостей вспомнить 90-е годы и станцевать Ламбаду. Аллегрова танцует у меня и поёт под Гарем


Оля,а я для  выхода  переодевалок  звёзд  перефразировала, когда-то найденные строчки  и  вот,что  у  меня  вышло.
1.Юбиляра  поздравить  и  гостей  позабавить.
Из  далёка  примчалась  и  надолго  осталась,
До  утра  сегодня  с  нами  будет  петь  и  выпивать,
А  потом  и  Читу-Дриту  до  упаду  танцевать.
Встречайте,неподражаемая , Верка  Сердючка!

2.Встречайте!
Сегодня,оставив  гастроли,
Концертные  зали  и  лучшие  роли,
Прекрасная  гостья  приехала  к  нам.
Взгляните, она  кумир  миллионов,
И  ей  посвящают  море  вздохов  и  стонов.
Осиная  талия,  гладкая  кожа,
Нигде  ни  морщинки,  на  персик  похожа,
Стройные  ноги  без  целлюлита,
Красавица  эта  не  будет  забыта!
Посмотрите, какая  грация!
Ирину  Аллегрову,  встречайте,  овацией!

3.Подвижный,задорный,подтянутый,гибкий,
Все  знают  прекрасную  эту  улыбку,
Пластичность  такую  вы  тоже  видали.
Его  же,  конечно,  вы  угадали?
В  ванне  он  с  гелем  лежал  с  наслажденьем,
И  маски  использовал  по  воскресеньям.
И  вот  в  юбилей,  перед  нами  он  снова,
Валерий  Леонтьев  и  "Казанова".

В  субботу  у  меня  50-летний  юбилей  мужчины, очень  многое  взяла
с  нашего  сайта.  Потом  постараюсь  написать,что  у  меня  вышло.
Оля, а  ты  можешь  описать костюмы  переодевалок  звёзд?
И  не  могла  бы  ты  скинуть  мне  песню  Дайнеко для  стриптиза?

lilia.f@t-online.de

----------


## IRENKA

*bhbyf*,
я тоже хочу поблагодарить подругу-тамаду за сайт и тебя,что познакомила нас с этим сайтом :flower:  
  Можно и мне сказочку про принца,пенек,саблю - очень классная. Если подруга поделится текстом, мы будем очень благодарны.

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## Djazi

> А о каком сайте идёт речь , можно адресочек.


Речь идёт о сайте, ссылочку на который я нашла на видео конкурса Хоровод, который выставила  Arthur07 
Вот она:
http://www.musik-tamada.de/

----------


## Djazi

> bhbyf,
> я тоже хочу поблагодарить подругу-тамаду за сайт и тебя,что познакомила нас с этим сайтом 
> Можно и мне сказочку про принца,пенек,саблю - очень классная. Если подруга поделится текстом, мы будем очень благодарны.


Сказочку надо просить опять же у  Arthur07 , потому что эта сказочка на сайте её подруги есть. 
Arthur07 , если вас не затруднит, пожалуйста, поделитесь текстом сказки.

----------


## Djazi

*цветок*,
 Как мне понравилось представление звёзд! Спасибо, надо будет попробовать обязательно.

----------


## Arthur07

> Сказочку надо просить опять же у  Arthur07 , потому что эта сказочка на сайте её подруги есть. 
> Arthur07 , если вас не затруднит, пожалуйста, поделитесь текстом сказки.


Ребятки начался горячий (в смысле обработки, я фотограф) свадебный сезон, захожу очень редко, пишите на майл. А вот сказочка у меня есть. Только просьба большая, напоминайте почаще. Голова забита совсем другим,(разбаловали молодоженов не успели свадьбу сыграть, через день звонят и спрашивают готовы наши фотографии? Вот и работай.)
Честное пионерское к вечеру поближе выкладу текст.
Не судите строго, работы по самое горло(меня дети не видят, только со спины и то за компом).

----------


## Arthur07

Вот что то нашла.
В некором царстве, в некотором государстве жили были ЦАРЬ и ЦАРИЦА, и была у них прекрасная ПРИНЦЕСА АЛЬМИВИЯ.
Родители любили дочку, обнимали, целовали. Бывало как выйдит АЛЬМИВИЯ махнёт рукой, народ весь охает, махнёт правой народ охает.

И была у них СЛУЖАНКА  ИЗАУРА, очень любила Принцеса Изауру.
Одним прекрасным летним днем пошли Альмивия и Изаура в лес погулять.
А ДЕРЕВЬЯ стоят высокие, стройные. Вокруг ПРИЧКИ поют, СОЛНЫШКО светит яркое, летнее.
И гуляют Изаура с Альмивией по лесу. Час гуляют, два гуляют, притомились.
Присела Альмивия на ПЕНЁК,ножки на ТРАВКУ поклала. А Изаура присела на травку.

Вдруг налетел ВЕТЕР, солнце зашло, взошла ЛУНА, выбежал ВОЛК начал на луну выть.

И вдруг прилетел ЗМЕЙ ГОРЫНЫЧ и унес Альмивию в Три девятое царство, три девятое государство.

Прибежала ИЗАУРА в замок , кинулась в ноги к ЦАРЮ с ЦАРИЦЕЙ. Плачет, расказывает про ЗМЕЯ, прощения просит.

ЦАРИЦА упала в обморок.
ЦАРЬ волоса рвет на голове.
Успокоился царь, и создал Царь указ «Кто спасет Альмивию от Змея, получит принцесу в жены и пол царства в придачу.»

Услыхав об этом ИВАН ЦАРЕВИЧ, запрыгнул на своего КОНЯ и поскакал в замок. И приехал он в замок, ЦАРЬ пожал ИВАН ЦАРЕВИЧУ руку, обняла ЦАРИЦА , благословила на бой чесный.

Вскочил ИВАН ЦАРЕВИЧ на верного КОНЯ, взял САБЛЮ в руки. И поскакал. Долго скакал ли коротко, прискакал он в сказочный лес

А ДЕРЕВЬЯ стоят высокие, стройные. Вокруг ПРИЧКИ поют, СОЛНЫШКО светит яркое, летнее.

Прилег ИВАН ЦАРЕВИЧ на ТРАВКУ, САБЛЮ на ПЕНЕК ПОЛОЖИЛ, КОНЬ стоит и ТРАВКУ щеплет.

Вдруг налетел ВЕТЕР, солнце зашло, взошла ЛУНА, выбежал ВОЛК начал на луну выть.

Прилетел ЗМЕЙ ГОРЫНЫЧ, 
Вскочил ИВАН ЦАРЕВИЧ на гтетого КОНЯ, схватил САБЛЮ. И давай рубится. День бьются, два бьются, на третий день упал ЗМЕЙ ГОРЫНЫЧ и здох.

Выбежала спасенная АЛЬМИВИЯ. Посадил ее Ив. ЦАРЕВИЧ на серого ВОЛКА. Сам сел на верного КОНЯ, САБЛЮ в руки взял. И поскакали они к ЦАРЮ с ЦАРИЦЕЙ.

Выбежали ЦАРЬ и ЦАРИЦА, обнимают ПРИНЦЕСУ, целуют.

Благодорят они ИВАНА ЦАРЕВИЧА, и тут же как и обещали закатили они пир на весь мир.

Вот так и познакомились наши молодожены.

Если что то не то пишите, есть еще одна версия.

----------


## GAZZ2

уважаемые коллеги погите чем сможете сегодня веду свадьбу а все родом с кубани подскажите пожалуйста не сколько кубанских тостов. зарание спасибо ваш коллега Роман.

----------


## Djazi

> Вот что то нашла.
> В некором царстве, в некотором государстве жили были ЦАРЬ и ЦАРИЦА, и была у них прекрасная ПРИНЦЕСА АЛЬМИВИЯ.


Тоже интересная сказка, но думаю, что не совсем тот текст , который на видео. А действующие лица вроде теже. Там тоже сабля, пенёк. Уж ещё один вариант  скинь, пожалуйста. Я думаю, что в той сказке нет имён. Просто есть ПРИНЦ, ПРИНЦЕССА и т. д. Извини, что достаю:) Просто уж очень сказка понравилась.

----------


## Djazi

> И не могла бы ты скинуть мне песню Дайнеко для стриптиза?


Она есть в разделе отбивки, сейчас ссылку скопирую тебе:

http://www.plus-msk.ru/forum/showthr...t=28156&page=3

----------


## Myk2007

Уважаемые ТАМАДЫ, как правильно называть "молодожёнов" на серебрянной свадьбе? Подскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## Аника-воин

*GAZZ2*,
Нет на Кубани никаких особенных тостов, если только компания не не море выросла или связаны с работой на море. Тогда, святое дело, "За тех, кто в море"!

----------


## Аника-воин

> Уважаемые ТАМАДЫ, как правильно называть "молодожёнов" на серебрянной свадьбе? Подскажите пожалуйста.


Я так их и называла "Молодые", "Серебрянные молодые". Довольны были очень, сразу молодость вспомнили!

----------


## tolyanich

Я недавно подтамаживал на серебряной, тоже молодожёнами называл, они сказали, что так себя и считают

----------


## Марджина

> Ну вот, наконец-то я отработала свой первый юбилей! Юбилярша осталась очень довольна. В основном я использовала материалы нашего сайта. Начало -это встреча юбилярши под песню Эти глаза напротив. Три кавалера приглашали её по очереди на вальс, поцеловавав ей ручку и вручив розу. Первый тост за юбиляршу, второй тост за родителей. Потом я исполнила песню Посвяшение родителям. Затем тосты от семьи, от начальства и т.д. Использовала игру А не выпить ли нам по рюмашечке. Всем понравилось очень. Потом игра с пакетом интересно прошла очень. И что интересно, каждый норовил, оставить у себя подарок и в таком расстройстве были когда надо было его дальше отдавать:) Стриптиз под песню Дайнеко Всё, что ты хочешь, я сделаю для тебя- вообще супер!!! Просили на Бис! Лопали шарики попами, веселились как дети. Потом мужчин раздевали женщины. Мне приносили ту вещь, которую я называла. И когда остались мужчинки только в брючках, то я заставила их танцевать Танец живота. Вот тут все умирали от смеха просто!Мужики попались какие-то инвалиды: у одного вступило в поясницу и он пытался как-то шевелиться так подёргиваясь конвульсивно, у второго что-то с ногами и он с таким страдальческим выражением лица дёргался. Но народ просто угорал! Ещё провела конкурс мой любимый Воблочисты и пиволюбы. Меня женщины чуть не съели! Спросили: Отдаю ли я себе отчёт, что будет с их мужчинами? А потом согласились на конкурс, когда я им разрешила быть в группе поддержки и тоже помочь мужчинам пиво хлебать ложками.
> 
> А на следующий день была одна из моих лучших свадеб. Была такая жарища в тот день! Молодые и гости приехали разморённые. А одна из лучших, потому что я опять-таки использовала идеи нашего любимого сайта. Во-первых, у меня появились два костюма для переодевалок звёзд- Аллегрова и Сердючка. Причём Сердючка у меня выходит под песню Чита- дрита со словами: Лохи танцуют Ламбаду, а мы танцуем Читу-дриту. А буквально перед её выходом я прошу гостей вспомнить 90-е годы и станцевать Ламбаду. Аллегрова танцует у меня и поёт под Гарем. Гости попались с харизмой- суперские! А опять же когда мужиков заставила танцевать танец живота, то сначала пригласила им в помощницы инструктора по танцу живота Джамилю-это опять же переодетый мужчина в костюме красивом(весь звенит монетами). Ох и отрывались они! Делала породнение семей с помощью игры Ручеёк- так всем понравилось тоже. А ещё когда учили молодых целоваться, я в этот раз сказала, что в конце свадьбы, мы будем их ещё учить как себя вести в первую брачную ночь А делали мы это вот как.
> После того как невеста бросила свой букет и жених с неё снял подвязку и бросил её друзьям. Этих двоих, которые стали счастливыми обладателями этих вещиц, я отправила готовиться показать молодым как вести себя в первую брачную ночь. Мы их переодели в фартуки с голыми торсами, поверх на фартуки наодевали кучу вещей: стринги, шорты,лифчик, фуболку. И вот они опять же под песню Дайнеко- вот для стриптиза она сейчас мне больше всего нравится, и начали танцевать. Причём девушка занимается бальными танцами. Это было что-то! Словами не описать. Как будто специально номер готовили получилось. Они по очереди снимали друг с друга по одной вещи и раскидывали по залу. Все просто визжали от восторга! Провела Беспроигрышную лотерею, мысли читала. И очень приятно было слышать от гостей, что на такой весёлой и интересной свадьбе они впервые. Да и ещё я не сказала самое главное, что жених- сам шоумен и ведёт у нас в городе Бои без правил! Он тоже остался очень доволен. Так что огромное- преогромное всем спасибо!!!
> __________________


Всем привет ! Столько работы что некогда даже зайти на самый любимый сайт . Кто знает где купить фартуки с голым торсом , мне тоже нравится эта идея но где найти фартуки , где то прочитала что в магазинах сексшопа , но была сегодня там , мне говорят что у них никогда в продаже таких фартуков и не было:rolleyes:

----------


## Djazi

> Кто знает где купить фартуки с голым торсом , мне тоже нравится эта идея но где найти фартуки , где то прочитала что в магазинах сексшопа , но была сегодня там , мне говорят что у них никогда в продаже таких фартуков и не было


 Я один фартук купила именно в секс шопе. А остальные на рынке  там где всякие салфеточки, полотенца продают. И ещё они бывают в магазинах штор у нас:). Правда вот сегодня была на рынке и не  было таких фортуков ни у кого.

----------


## Элен

Если  это  возможно,то  заказать  по  почте  в  таком  вот  секс-шопе  http://www.sex-shop.od.ua/razdel_16_45.php:smile:
Там  в  разделе - эротические   фартуки.

----------


## maknata

Ндя.. я так подумала-подумала.. с такими ценами, уж лучше я своего художника в ДК поднапрягу.  Пущай рисует, даж прикольнее будет.:smile:

----------


## Элен

*maknata*,
 а  я  и  не  знаю,сколько  это  по  деньжатам. У  нас  я  знаю  они  примерно  7-10  евро  стоят,тоже  дороговато. Я  как-то  рисовала  голеньких  девушек  на  обоях  тоже  для  игры,классно  получилось,так  что  и  правда  можно  попробовать  самим,если  сложно  купить :Aga:

----------


## maknata

*Элен*,
 93 гривны подели на 6. Получается 15 евро с копейками.. да плюс доставка... Да за такие деньги я их сама крестиком или гладью вышью:biggrin:  А нарисовать по ткани - водоэмульсионка с гуашью и с клеем ПВА и год как минимум проходят!

----------


## IRENKA

*maknata*,
я уже напрягла знакомую художницу. Оббегала все рынки-ничего нет и не слышали о таких фартуках.Многие видели по телеку, а так никто и не видел. Одна женщина сказала,что как-то привозила из Молдовы похожие фартуки и цена им 8-12 гривен. Я ее попросила привезти,но пока нет. Посмотрим,как получится нарисовать - очень хочется использовать.

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## Жануся

Доброго вечера всем! Очень рада, что нашла такой замечательный форум. Немного прогуляюсь по страничкам, а потом, может и напишу.:smile:

----------


## lyudmila

Форумчане, друзья, помогите!!! Не знаю, что делать! До свадьбы договорилис - торт продают молодые, во время свадьбы все начинают: "продавате сами!" Как делаете вы?

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*lyudmila*,
 Я вообще, честно говоря, уж очень-очень не люблю продажу торта-каравая. На предварительных встречах я обговариваю эту ситуацию - разные достатки, разный соц.статус, кто-то может и 500 уе кинуть и покрасоваться, а для кого-то и 10 - огромный капитал. Чтоб не было унижения одних и возвышения других, просто прошу торт-каравай не продавать, а раздавать-дарить.
 Самое главное - все соглашаются, и на свадьбах не возникают вопросы.
А если кто-то и спросит на свадьбе - то легко можно парировать - вы подарили подарки, своё внимание, дружбу, любовь (чё там ишшшшшо?!), а теперь молодые хотят поделиться своим счастьем в виде торта-каравая и т.д.
Попробуй. Удачи!

----------


## IRENKA

*lyudmila*,
я с молодоженами при встрече обговариваю все денежные моменты вечера,то есть что можно продать. Это:первое "горько",которое я в эту субботу продала за 475 гривен (почти 100$); первый кусок торта (последний раз продала за 50$);шампанское на рождение первенца и гадание на первенца - это тоже денежные моменты. Если молодожены хотят,чтоб кусок продавался-то я его и продаю (молодые только наблюдают за процессом,могут какие-нибудь реплики вставлять). Если гости не богатые и не хотят продавать, то мы почетно первый кусок торта вручаем родителям. Все зависит от желания молодых.

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## IRENKA

Девченки,помогите!
Как - то видела описание момента встречи молодоженов перед банкетом с рушниками. Обыскала во всех темах, не могу найти. Это кто-то описывал когда не было еще раздела для ведущих. Мне заказали молодые такую встречу,помогите,плиииииз,если у кого есть или ссылочку дайте.

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## maknata

*IRENKA*,
  Я раньше проводила с рушниками. В принципе ничё нового, молодые проходят под аркой из трёх рушников, которые поочерёдно подымаются когда к ним подходят молодожёны. Говорила такие слова: 
Три рушника, как три звезды
Хранят семьи вашей покой,
И никогда вас не покинут
Надежда, Вера и Любовь!

----------


## maknata

> До свадьбы договорилис - торт продают молодые, во время свадьбы все начинают: "продавате сами!" Как делаете вы?


Я тоже терпеть не могу это  аукцион, но... кто платит тот и заказывает музыку. В общем у меня молодые называют начальную цену, а вот подзадорить гостей, чтоб выложили больше - это уже моя забота. То есть я выступаю в роли аукциониста. А режут и раздают торт сами молодые.

----------


## Лраиса

Приветмои хорошие. так по Вам соскучилась. Присоединяясь с теме тоже надавно свадьба была ад. Жених с невестой бегали друг за другом, то он психонет, то она психонет. Я провела достойно, как и обычно, но приходилось их постоянно мирить. Бывает 2о челов, а такие веселые, а бывает 50 челов, а такие скучные, ждут шоу1 Я должна переодеться и танцевать для них, немного странно.

----------


## Лраиса

Как-то закрутилась вся, как белка в колесе

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Лраиса*,
 Заходи, отдышись.
Расслабься и наслаждайся!

----------


## IRENKA

*maknata*,
спасибо! Можно немного подробнее:люди с рушниками стоят до родителей с хлебом-солью или после? Кроме  этих слов ты ничего не говорила?

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## maknata

*IRENKA*,
 Гости стоят полукругом- подковой, в центре родители, пары с рушниками стоят в этой подкове до родителей,  от машины и до порога зала растянута дорожка. Когда молодые выходят из машины я начинаю трепаться :
- Гости дорогие, подходите!
Наступает чудное мгновенье -
Молодых родители встречают
Хлебом-солью и благословеньем!
Пусть стелется в жизни дорожка прямая,
Пусть в счатье она приведёт,
Два любящих сердца любовь обвенчала,
Так пусть же веселье грядёт!
Пройдите дорогой к родному порогу,
Родителям там поклонитесь
И так же по жизни шагайте вы в ногу,
Родителей слово цените.
Потом прошу их пройти под этими рушниками, как семейными оберегами, которые они обязаны сохранить, и передать их потом своим детям,
ну и тут, когда они проходят под ними и читаю эти слова. Ну а потом уже пошёл импровизированый трёп-отсебятина, в зависимости от того бум бокалы бить или не бум, тарелку бум бить или не бум, ну и т.д.:smile:

----------


## Electrician

> Бывает 2о челов, а такие веселые, а бывает 50 челов, а такие скучные


Абсолютно согласен. У меня вообще была рекордная свадьба. Всего 6 человек, при чем жених из Голландии и по-русски тока и знал "лублу". Во это было весело. К концу первого стола жениха унесли, и началась русская пьянка.

----------


## maknata

*Electrician*,
 Во тебе повезло!:biggrin:

----------


## Djazi

А  мне позвонили молодые и спросили вела ли я межнациональные свадьбы? На что  я ответила, что да. Потому что вела. Причём как обычно. Только было много танцев восточных, много гостей, говорящих долгие тосты, и конкурсы пришлось  некоторые отменить.
Так вот сегодня они были у меня. Это будет русско-армянская свадьба. Армянин -жених.  Выяснилось, что встречают молодых не караваем, а лавашем, причём его почему-то накидываю молодым на плечо:redface: 
 Второй нюанс, помимо бокалов они ещё тарелку бьют ногами. Когда вопрос коснулся сбора подарков, то мне сказали, что разве я не знаю, что у армян дарят не деньгами, а только золото!:redface:  Я правда не знала...
*Так вот, обращаюсь за помощью ко всем, кто знает нюансы проведения межнациональных или армянских свадеб. ПОМОГИТЕ!* 
А может быть вообще есть сценарий?

----------


## maknata

*Djazi*,
 Ндя... даж не знаю чем тебе помочь...

----------


## Элен

*Djazi*,
 сюда  глянь... Там  и  про  тарелку  и  про  лаваш,может  чего  нового  найдёшь,какие-то  ньюансы...http://moy-kavkaz.com/armenia/tradit...vadba/#more-64

----------


## IRENKA

*maknata*,
спасибо огромное за помощь  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## Лраиса

Спачибочки передохну и снова на свадьбы

----------


## Лраиса

Ребята хотела спросить где можено скачать посоедние хиты танцевалки для свадьбы, а то все немного устарело в нашей Амурской области, в нашем так сказать Мухосранске. Дайте ссылочки, и где скачать минуса----- Original Message ----- 
From: Юрий Астанин 
To: lorika 
Sent: Wednesday, August 22, 2007 7:23 PM
Subject: Re: Минусовки




что ты хочешь скачать? 
























 то хочу петь вживую

----------


## ШанСоныч

*Лраиса*,
 Только что хотел спросить об этом же!!!
Люди добрые! Мужских минусовочек (свадебных) выкладите ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!! или ссылку... :biggrin:

----------


## Лраиса

Спасибо -ШанСоныч! Поддержал, и женских тоже с подпевочками, можно посвежеее...... а то голосок слабоват, не побоюсь этого слова.
Недавно звонят по поводу свадьбы и говорят нам часика на полтора тамаду и диджея.... Какие у вас были приколы, напишите и сколько часов кто проводит свадьбу, у нас в Амурской области 6 часов свадьба у кого сколько мне же очень интересно же. ЖДУ ОТВЕТОВ и конечно выкладываюсь для свадтьы нарежаем парня в нового руского , ну там крест огромный типо золотой, сотик из паралона и слова
Слова Нового русского

Блин…не понял… что здесь происходит?

Е - здесь  замуж кто выходит?

Вау ..Чувиха клевая тебя лишь увидал,

И сразу на тебя, как лох простой запал.

К тебе на Марсе – елы-палы подрулил,

Но  Алексей вперед чувиху закадрил.

Жаль, не въехал сразу в это дело я,

А надо было Алексей мне замочить тебя.

С тех пор меня колбасит и пропал покой,

Всю зелень я готов отдать за ночь с тобой. 


Ребят у кого чего раскладывайте

----------


## Лраиса

Да о ребят только не ссылки на английском, а читать на нем неумею, был когда моден немец, вот теперь мучаюсь........
Есть ли конкурс типо стульев, только ненмого другой, не переодевания из коробки, а чего нового, недавно из Москвы поделились, конкурс с кеглями, типо музыка играет, а кегдли стоят в кругу, а вокруг народ, нороду больше наодного, чем кеглей, музыка останавливается каждый пытавется ухватить кеглю, кто не успел тот выходит, а дальше они расписываются, кто и за что узнают позже, на листике занранее заготовить типо фантов, купить коляску на рождение первенца и т. д.,
Кого заинтересует могу написать подробнее....

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Лраиса*,
 Зай, я стараюсь не напрягать гостей играми (шас меня точно забросают тапками коллеги!!!) Причина проста - как правило половина гостей возрастом +-40, потанцевать им просто негде да и некогда. То я им даю такую возможность. 
Кроме того, часто слышу просьбу, чтобы поменьше напрягать гостей играми и монологами. А конкурсы на полное раздевание мужиков (до трусов) я и не применяю, т.к. прекрасно понимаю, что завтра они проспятся и будут  слёзно просить вырезать такие моменты из видео. Так зачем делать двойную работу оператору и уничтожать классный конкурс.?!

----------


## Djazi

*Элен*,
 Спасибо за ссылочку. Может ещё там на форуме поспрашиваю у местных что да как:)

----------


## Djazi

А теперь у меня ещё  такой вопрос. На этой свадьбе мама невесты меня просит чтобы невеста танцевала со своим отцом. Песни я нашла. Это Пригласи отца на белый танец Демарина, Маленькая дочка Николаева и  Доченька моя Кобзона. А вот как подвести к этому танцу? В какой момент свадебного торжества этот танец объявить и как? Поделитесь, пожалуйста, кто проводит танец жениха с невестой.

----------


## TAPER

Друзья,нужен один какой-нибудь номер или конкурс с переодеванием,но только так чтоб Ах.друзья помогите чувствую что в программе что то не хватает

----------


## maknata

*Djazi*,
 Я провожу этот танец перед снятием фаты, типа невеста прощается с отчим домом, ведь завтра уходит в другой.

----------


## Татьянка

*Djazi*,
 :smile:  А я перед последним танцем молодых, когда невеста оттанцевала с папой, в конце мелодии подвожу жениха и как-бы отец вручает дочь мужу. И потом плавно, без пауз, начинает звучать "Последний танец" с огнями бенгальскими. Получается четко и со смыслом. :Aga:  :wink:

----------


## maknata

*Татьянка*,
 Просто у вас фату не снимают, но смысл остаётся один и тот же - прощание с родителями и отчим домом:smile:

----------


## Djazi

> Djazi,
> Я провожу этот танец перед снятием фаты, типа невеста прощается с отчим домом, ведь завтра уходит в другой.





> Djazi,
>  А я перед последним танцем молодых, когда невеста оттанцевала с папой, в конце мелодии подвожу жениха и как-бы отец вручает дочь мужу. И потом плавно, без пауз, начинает звучать "Последний танец" с огнями бенгальскими. Получается четко и со смыслом. 
> __________________


Спасибо, девчонки, так и сделаю:) Снятие фаты ещё не пробовала, но очень хочется кого-нить из молодых уговорить на этот обряд.

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Djazi*,

А я танец с отцом делаю во время первого застолья. 4-м тостом у меня поздравляют папы. потом тост за их поздравления. Поднимаем бокалы,  выпиваем, 3 минуты закусываем. (звучит фоновая музыка.)

А потом я обращаюсь к жениху: "Ваня! ты разрешишь сейчас твоей невесте потанцевать? партнер у неё будет - очень надежный и серьезный. Это её папа Иван Иванович" 

Обычно жених не возражает. А я говорю, что сейчас будет подарок для для невесты и её отца. Это танец. Танцевать вы будете под песню, которую исполняет Иосиф Кобзон. Песня называется "Доченька". И в ней поется о тех чувствах, которые испытывает отец, выдавая замуж свою дочь.

_Начинает звучать музыка._ 

Поэтому уважаемые гости, смотрите и слушайте внимательно. Иван Иванович! Приглашайте на танец свою дочь.


Вот примерно так я "подаю" эту песню. В последнее время чередуем Кобзона и Демарина. 

Прочитала Наташино и Татьянкино сообщение. Безусловно, можно делать и так. Но у меня так сложилось. Люди еще трезвые, восприятие острое - рыдают иногда навзрыд. и гости, и мы даже иногда. Уж больно песня нам с музыкантами нравится!!!!

Всем успехов!!!

----------


## Djazi

> А потом я обращаюсь к жениху: "Ваня! ты разрешишь сейчас твоей невесте потанцевать? партнер у неё будет - очень надежный и серьезный. Это её папа Иван Иванович"


Красиво! И  подводка хорошая. Ну, думаю, что  для первого застолья это может быть и  много, что невеста танцует с отцом, а потом  и первый танец молодых. Хотя..., можно и  как Татьянка делает подряд два танца. Короче говоря, подводка есть,  на месте сориентирусь, по реакции гостей, когда провести этот танец. Потом напишу как пройдёт. Спасибо ещё раз.

----------


## мельник

УважаемыеТамоды я новенький на вашем сайте хотя свадьбами занимаюсь давно  хотел бы узнать о способах проведения караваев и может быть у кого есть новые прикольные игры

----------


## Татьянка

> Просто у вас фату не снимают, но смысл остаётся один и тот же - прощание с родителями и отчим домом


 :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:

----------


## Kimmmi

ФОРУМЧАНЕ! попробуйте зайти сюда -
http://parkov3.narod.ru/

На это озвучивание праздников зашла случайно. УДАЧИ! Олька.

----------


## REVLEHA

*Лраиса*,
 Ты выложила слова нового русского.А мне сразу на ум пришла песня-Эсмеральда,это где горбун,монах и молодой парень поет.Рифма очень подходит к этой песне.

----------


## Лраиса

Привет! Уважаемые коллеги!
Хотела спросить, у вас на свадьбах воруют туфельки, невесту и занимают места, кто то мне скакал, что это отстой, а как у вас?? И как выкручиваетесь?
Видела недавно конкурс с шариками, которые нужно лопнуть попой, сев на стул, что еще есть прикольненького?? Поделитесь????
Я например, наряжаю в поворят и из папье маше овощи и кострюлю, они должны переодеться и сварить суп.....

----------


## Иринка Бафф

это не отстой а традиция.....наша задача-сделать её прикольно и весело.....

----------


## lyudmila

Друзья, я уже с этим вопросом обращалась, у нас тоже воруют, доходит до того, что и жениха своровали бы, расскажите у кого как, а то иногда настолько надоедают, ужас, причем воруют одни и те же и предлагают то "конфеты", то отжимания, то "яйца". А невесту так вообще воровали бы раз 5.

----------


## maknata

*lyudmila*,
 Ну я сразу же обьясняю что можно воровать всё и всех, но только по одному разу, и подумайте, прежде чем воровать - стануть ли вам за это давать выкуп?

----------


## Звезда

Помогите идеями,как поздравить от коллектива.Спасибо!
INES-5551@yandex.ru

----------


## Лраиса

Привет ребята! Коллеги!!!!
А сегодня я хочу обратиться к диджеям и музыкантам, ребята поделитесь зажигательными хитами, в нашей деревне пока свежак доползет так проще умереть может какая ссылочка или в личку буду очень ждать..
lorika@amur.ru

----------


## sirojenka 11

Всем добрый вечер! Я у Вас тут новенький и надеюсь что с Вашего позволения останусь здесь на долго! Моё предложение: Очень хочу научится вести свадьбы! А с чего начать и как пока не знаю И думаю что не я один такой. Мастера! Помогите :Fz:   :Fz:   :Fz:

----------


## sirojenka 11

> *Лраиса*,
>  Только что хотел спросить об этом же!!!
> Люди добрые! Мужских минусовочек (свадебных) выкладите ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!! или ссылку... :biggrin:


Завтра обязательно дам ссылочки на сайты с хорошими минусовочками, а если нужно что-то конкретное - напиши. Попробую помочь

----------


## sirojenka 11

И ещё! Может кто подскажет почему я не могу скачать с форума ни один файл. Плиз.......

----------


## Luda

*sirojenka 11*,-настройки компа проверь, точнее браузера. Посмотри темы в разделе "форум"

----------


## maknata

*sirojenka 11*,
 Ну, прежде всего, наверное внимательно прочти нашу беседку и подумай - оно тебе надо?:wink:  Если всё же твёрд в своём желании читай всё остальное, выбирай что тебе ближе по душе (материала тут ой как много), переработай творчески то что выбрал, может родится какая то своя идейка (не забудь поделиться:wink: ), хорошо выучи свой материал,что не ясно будет - спрашивай (ток желательно конкретные вопросы задавать, а то все тонкости так сразу и не расскажешь) принимай заказ, трижды перекрестись - и в бой!:biggrin: 
Ну а темку твою перекину в беседку, маячок на недельку оставлю)))

----------


## Djazi

Всем огромный привет! Ну вот, отвела я свадьбу. Танец отца с дочерью сделала так как Юлечка посоветовала в первом застолье и сразу после этого танца объявила  первый танец молодых. Получилось неплохо. Свадьба была просто классная.  Были приглашены Пародийное шоу Пятый элемент, которые выступают в клубах Москвы.  Их выступление длилось полчаса.  Вот это костюмы!!! И вообще, красиво работают!
Сами молодые для гостей приготовили танго. Мы его приподнесли как задание  от ложных жениха и невесты.
Гости были активные, много конкурсов успела провести и первый раз провела конкурс Сильные мужчины. Почувствовала себя прямо-таки фокусницей в цирке. Провела новый конкурс с мячами прыгунами- тоже супер!

----------


## Djazi

> Друзья, я уже с этим вопросом обращалась, у нас тоже воруют, доходит до того, что и жениха своровали бы, расскажите у кого как, а то иногда настолько надоедают, ужас, причем воруют одни и те же и предлагают то "конфеты", то отжимания, то "яйца". А невесту так вообще воровали бы раз 5.


 Если украли невесту, то иногда наказываем их так. Сажаю на стул свидетельницу и ей  в руки даю ведёрко, а рядом стоит свидетель.
 На приличном расстоянии  от них, заставляю взять жениха невесту на руки и даю им  мячики теннисные. И вот невеста должна попасть в ведёрко  три раза. Если мимо, то свидетель ловит мячики и приносит мне.
 А когда туфельку украли в этот раз, я заставила невесту разуться, снять вторую и пройтись по живому мостику из мужчин. Было супер!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> А когда туфельку украли в этот раз, я заставила невесту разуться, снять вторую и пройтись по живому мостику из мужчин. Было супер!


Скажите, пожалуйста, что такое мостик из мужчин- они лежат или стоят и мостик из рук?!

----------


## Djazi

> Скажите, пожалуйста, что такое мостик из мужчин- они лежат или стоят и мостик из рук?!


Это когда они  сначала садятся на стулья, потом ложаться друг другу на колени  и из-под них потом эти стулья вытаскивают. Остаётся  такой живой мост и Невеста, придерживаемая с  двух сторон свидетелем и женихом, идёт по этому живому мосту.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Djazi*,
 Тёзка, этот конкурс не для наших краёв)))))) У нас в основном невесты ......ух, какие, кровь с молоком! Грудь самое малое -4 размер, а платья, блин все декольтированные. На последней свадьбе оператор  (очень воспитанный молодой человек), наблюдая как невеста дома, одев платье, целый час задумчиво и расстроенно его поддёргивала, делая укладку бюста - НЕ ВЫДЕРЖАЛ и прямым текстом заявил: "Оставь свои сиськи в покое и пусть свидетельница бежит в магазин за гелеевыми бретельками". Сначала это оскорбило невесту, но потом примерив платье уже с лифчиком на бретельках, очень даже сердечно поблагодарила оператора за прямоту. настойчивость и находчивость.
Представляете мою невесту на мостике?!)))))))))))))))))

----------


## Элен

> Это когда они  сначала садятся на стулья, потом ложаться друг другу на колени  и из-под них потом эти стулья вытаскивают. Остаётся  такой живой мост и Невеста, придерживаемая с  двух сторон свидетелем и женихом, идёт по этому живому мосту.


Посмотреть  бы  на  это... :Ha:

----------


## Djazi

> Посмотреть бы на это...
> __________________


 Мне обещают видео с этой свадьбы, если получится, то может выложу- посмотрите:)

----------


## lyudmila

Djazi, спасибо большое за совет, я провожу еще такой конкурс: на свидетелей одеваются маски для подводного плаванья, красятся губы яркой помадой и они целуются столько раз, сколько лет невесте, ну и другие. Но у нас воровали бы без остановки, иногда даже гостям танцевать некогда, как объяснить похитителям, что воруем мы все по одному разу.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*lyudmila*,
 Предупреди невесту, чтоб не поддавалась и все дела.
Вообще на предварительных встречах мы все эти ньюансы тщательно обговариваем, предупреждаем невесту, что могут возникнуть непредвиденные моменты (жених психанёт, гости заведутся и тд), чтоб всегда была по-возможности в зале. 
И опять же советуем показать человека, пользующегося наибольшим авторитетом среди бОльшинства гостей, что б в такие моменты обращаться к нему за помощью.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

И у меня возник вопрос - если работаете не в команде (т.е. музыка и тамада), то у вас своя апаратура или подключаетесь к музыкантам?!

----------


## Татьянка

> И у меня возник вопрос - если работаете не в команде (т.е. музыка и тамада), то у вас своя апаратура или подключаетесь к музыкантам?!


Встречаться надо заранее с музыкантами или диджеем( смотря кто работает- просто дискотека или лабухи) и обговорить всё- аппарат, с чего-диски, флешки и т.д. И что у них за репертуар. Если у тебя всё муз. сопровождение своё по проге, а оно своё, то как им лучше его приподнести , в каком формате и т.д.

----------


## Yuli4ka

*pypss*,

Если это все происходит в одном зале. то я подключаюсь к музыкантам. У меня - микрофон, работаю на минидисках, поэтому заранее узнаю, есть ли носитель, и если нет - то везу свою деку. Обговариваю, что мне надо включать музыку. В основном, ребята соглашаются. В редких случаях выпендриваются, но в основном - помогают. Ну и я стараюсь их не напрягать сильно. До последнего времени я работала с сестрой. Она была моим звукооператором и помощником. Золотое было время!!!!!!! 

А сейчас она в одессе работает. А мне предстоят свадьбы с "чужими" музыкантами на этой и на следующей неделе. Я морально настраиваюсь.

Вот решила показать себя. На одной фотке я и моя любимая сестричка Ира. Я - справа. А на второй - нехитрый ужин. Я, Ира, фотограф и видеооператор. Нам накрыли в биллиардной. Слува - дверь в туалетную комнаты. а справа дверь в гардероб. На фото не видно, но в жизни нашей так бывает частенько. Да??

----------


## Татьянка

> А мне предстоят свадьбы с "чужими" музыкантами на этой и на следующей неделе. Я морально настраиваюсь.


:frown: Хуже некуда с пришлыми работать, сплошные понты, как будто мы виноваты, что заказчик не захотел нанять их знакомую тамаду(Которых у них в запасе тонна). Стараюсь всегда уболтать на своего звукаря, а нет, так и нет, не работаю вообще.:smile:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Татьянка*,
*Yuli4ka*,
 Я работаю в команде, но пару раз пришлось работать с чужими - то чё-то там отпаялось, то чё-то там рассоединилось, то мы такое не играем... и в том духе всю свадьбу, я 100 раз пожалела, что не взяла свою аппаратуру.
А на встречу музыканты не соглашались - понты лимонили - по телефону объяснили - типа не учи учёного...
Поэтому уХи так торчком стоят - внимательно слушаю бывалых

----------


## Yuli4ka

*pypss*,
*Татьянка*,

Не работать вообще - не выход!! Работать, работать,работать!!!!

Ведь если взять в целом. то чаще всего все проходит хорошо. И музыканты "свои", и аппаратура хорошая!! Ведь так??? А вот я поработала с сестрой несколько лет (она в институте училась и мне помагала), привыкла к хорошему. Но надо перестраиваться на более компромисный вариант.
Правда. когда "свои" музыканты, или свои звукооператор, комфортная обстановка - то результат работы га-араздо лучше!!! но иногда заказчикам это не объяснишь!!!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> но иногда заказчикам это не объяснишь


 а у нас один диджей-муж ведущей,и иногда приходится искать диджея,обращаешься к нему а потом твои конкурсы уже гуляют по городу,мы тут общаемся,в интерне часами сидим,придумываем,а потом твои наработки"уплывают"....:frown:

----------


## sirojenka 11

Всё не "украдут"! И всё равно у того кто номер придумал всегда он будет получаться лучше! Главное не идти по "ихнему" пути! Хотя, как сказать. Если предположить что человек появился от Адама и Евы, то был и первый человек который был тамадой! Значит кто-то же всёравно конкурсы придумывал и раньше! А то что мы видим сейчас - это просто видоизменённые варианты! Или я не прав?

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*sirojenka 11*,
 Сыроеж, дело не в том, кто и кого создал- просто тот, который при...сосался хоть бы спасибо сказал и не гадил за спиной!
Пример- пожалуйста: на местном форуме я открыто заявила что тамада, куча всяких вопросов, в личку - восхищённые признания в любви, а клиентам оказывается эти ....редиски (под никами скрывались...2 .тамадЫ, ну настоящщщщщые ...полковники) и клиентам говорили всякие гадости в мой адрес.
Выяснилось легко - один клиент проанализировал мои посты и тоже написал в личку, но встретились уже после этих т....дей, тут всё и выяснилось, что они тоже напросились с ним на встречу и сначала выдавали себя за меня, но.....стиль, сленг увы, не совпадал с оригиналом. Так и вышел клиент на меня. В итоге - работаю я, а конкуренты отдыхают, но...осадок остался. Я - со всею душой, а у них за спиной ответ небольшой....
Мы ж все живые люди, и хочется нести людям праздник, а не устраивать в борьбе под солнцем с конкурентами "тараканьи бега" типа кто-кого

----------


## maknata

> И у меня возник вопрос - если работаете не в команде (т.е. музыка и тамада), то у вас своя апаратура или подключаетесь к музыкантам?!


Я обычно свой апарат вожу, но если работаем в одном зале, музыканты как правило сами предлагают к ним подключиться. А встретиться с ними не всегда удаётся, зачастую даже фик созвонишься. Поэтому надо быть ко всему готовой:wink:

----------


## maknata

> Мы ж все живые люди, и хочется нести людям праздник, а не устраивать в борьбе под солнцем с конкурентами "тараканьи бега" типа кто-кого


Ууууу.. с этим тоже сталкивалась.. У нас одна "тамандюля" из училок придумала хитрый ход - работала она как то на выезде, в одном селе, дала свой адрес, но сказала что работает в ДК. То есть - отработает хорошо - всё равно ж найдут по адресу, отработает хреново - кто ж посоветует ехать кого-то искать в ДК? Выяснилось тоже очень просто, буквально через неделю я тоже в том селе работала, и на этой свадьбе гуляли родители с прошлой свадьбы, подошли, им очень понравилось, у них вот была дама из Просянского ДК, так оказывается так хреново отработала, за что ей только деньги заплатили. У меня глаза на лоб (в то время у нас в ДК из ведущих работала только я, но меня то на этой свадьбе и в помине не было!) - ребята, так в ДК ж токо я.. "Да что вы рассказываете, та была вот такая и такая... " Ну и подробный пальтрет... узнать было не трудно...Подошла к ней - "Ну и на фик такой фигнёй заниматься?" Она в отказную - я не я, и хата не моя.. Ну и что ты ей скажешь? Я как дура, с ней всем материалом делилась...на каждый товар - свой покупатель, каждый по разному один и тот же материал преподносит.. Аха.. В общем с тех пор я ей говорю что у меня абсолютно ничего нового нет.. Хотя с другими делюсь.. И если у меня два-три заказа, ей вообще заказы не сдаю..

----------


## Yuli4ka

Люди!!!! 

Вы такой больной вопрос подняли!!! Я уверена, что у каждого ведущего подобные ситуации случались. И у меня всякое было. Начать вспоминать - только злиться. блин. А зачем??

Это было, есть и будет!!! Конкуренцию никто не отменял. Всем хочется кушать. 

НО!!!!  Я для себя выбрала другой путь!!!
ТОлько своей личной качественной работой!!! и не обращать внимания на сплетни. Потому что затягивает и позитива никакого.

----------


## maknata

> Я для себя выбрала другой путь!!!
> ТОлько своей личной качественной работой!!! и не обращать внимания на сплетни. Потому что затягивает и позитива никакого.


 :Ok:  Да я тож сейчас так поступаю, просто с этой мымрой ничем не делюсь, хотя миленько общаемся:biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Yuli4ka*,
Юльчёнок, ты неисправимый оптимист! так держать!
 Может нам иногда хотется просто поплакаться в жилетку. шшшшоооб кто-нить погладил по шёрстке, а не против ....
А может всё-таки возраст уже даёт о себе знать и просто хроническая усталость....
Житие мое...паки-паки иже херувимы )))))))))))))))

----------


## Татьянка

> Не работать вообще - не выход!! Работать, работать,работать!!!!


:smile:  Юляш, я уже столько раз с этим сталкивалась, бралась за работу с чужими, но пришла к выводу, а ну их нафиг, нервы не железные, осадок остается какашистый, лучше я потеряю эти несчастные 3 тыщи(а у нас такие цены), чем буду напрягаться. И самое главное, потом так не приятно от гостей или заказчиков выслушивать, что музыка была г..но, звук из  :Jopa:  ... и т.д. Меня всегда подмывает сказать :Ha:   "За что боролись на то и напоролись!!! А я вам говорила!!!":tongue:  За свою аппаратуру и за своего напарника я уверена, а это..... ПОэтому и сказала, что , предпочитаю не работать. :Aga:  
А тебе Юляшик- :flower:   За стойкость и мужество!!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

*pypss*,

Я вообще-то пессимист еще тот!! Прости, что не поддержала настроения поплакаться. Очень хочется иногда. Но я действительно считаю, что если обращать внимания на недобросовестные действия конкурентов, то можно весь свет возненавидеть. Лучше искать вдохновения на нашем форуме. Информации - масса. Времени не хватает обработать.

*maknata*,

Да, иногда бывает и хуже. Когда вообще хочется человеку по лицу дать. Но опять-таки... ведь ты же лучше!!!! Хотя как-то сказать той чувихе надо. Что ты все знаешь. и что это та-акой отстой с её стороны!!!! и не обращать внимания...

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Татьянка*,

Стоимость твоей работы - 3 тысячи?? это чуть больше чем 100 долларов?? В принципе, если есть работа на неделе (разные банкеты  -юбилеи..), то нормально...

Я правда в этом сезоне цену подняла до 150 долларов. И даже больше брала в самые горячие недели. Но здесь риск. Ведь быть самой дорогой - это палка о двух концах. Кто-то даже и не подумает тебе звонить.  И действительно надо соответствовать....

Ну ладненько.... Пора спать!!!!

----------


## maknata

*Yuli4ka*,
 Да я и не заморачиваюсь:smile:  Я давно пришла к выводу - простив своим обидчикам - сбрасываешь огромный камень с души и жить становится намного легче!

----------


## Татьянка

> Стоимость твоей работы - 3 тысячи??


:frown:  :Aga:  
два банкета, это максимум в неделю, но это сезон... потом наступит :Jopa:  .... но от этого не собираюсь бросать любимое дело, найдем выход :Ha:   :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Марджина

:Ok:  Всем привет ! дорогие друзья подскажите пожалуйста какими словами чтобы было красиво и трогательно можно проститься жениху с холостяцкой жизхнью , а невесте с девичьей фамилией . дело в том что жених и невеста не хотят чтобы их принимали в мужики и бабу , как это делается по обычаю чтоли так скажем , а я слышала что делают иногда это так,  к гелевым шарам привязывают  записку с девичьей фамилией и выпускают  в небо , предложила молодоженам , их это заинтересовало , но вот нужно подобрать слова , желательно я думаю в стихотворной форме чтоб за душу взяло . Обещала к 8 сентября придумать что нибудь . но пробовала делать наброски стиха и что то не то, надеюсь на добрых отзывчивых коллег .
Друзья , хотя мы никогда и не виделись , знакомы только через форум , но такое тепло веет от всех вас ! Я счастлива что попала сюда .

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Марджина*,

Я не делаю этот момент трогательным. Просто в определенный момент встречи молодых перед застольем. Я говорю примерно так: "Люди!! а ведь молодые сегодня навсегда прощаются!!! Что, вы не знаете с чем?? Это же просто: жених прощается с холостяцкой жизнью, а невеста - с девичьей фамилией!!!!". Даю им в руки шарики с гелием. Записки не привязываю. на шарах пишу маркером: "Дев. фамилия" и "холостяцкая жизнь".
Молодые с возгласами "прощай!!" отпускают шары. Если есть возможность, то заранее раздаю возд. шары с зубочистками и выпускают шары молодые под салют из звуков прокалываемых зубочистками шариков. 

Так как я веду этот момент в достаточно несерьезном тоне. то молодые и гости обычно тоже на этой волне.

----------


## lyudmila

Спасибо всем за советы! Замечательно, что есть этот сайт! 
Кстати о ценах, у нас тоже это недорого ценится, за свадьбу я тоже получаю три тысячи, но это наверное,еще и за то, что  как и все вы я на свадьбе еще и пою, а так у нас ведущие  менше берут ( цена за 2 дня). 
Желаю вам всем удачи, крепких нерврв и довольных клиентов!!! :flower:

----------


## Дашенька из Киева

*Yuli4ka*,
вчерась попробовали "лопать холостяцкую жизнь" зубочистками - на первый раз получилось немножко скомканно, но в целом понравилось! Спасиб за совет будем так и дальше "лопать"...

----------


## Лраиса

Привет! Уважаемые коллеги!!
Отвела свадьбы, съездила на два дня в Китай, немного передохнула и снова в бой…
Я в свое время тоже работала с чужими ди-джеями и музыкантами, вечно они косячили, то микрофоны не привезут, то сами опоздают. Уже несколько лет ведем вместе с мужем –он ди-джей, а я тамада. Пробуем петь в живую, многим это нравиться. 

На выкуп туфельки предлагаю, либо сценку-импровизацию, типо самолетик изобразить, или поезд. На невесту мы выходим на улицу с закуской и водкой, останавливаем водителя и предлагаем выпить за здоровье молодых. За места переодеться в костюмы, Востока, цыгане, бабки-ежки, лунатики, ит.д.
А народу охота еще и еще воровать и букет и шампанское, ая им заранее говорю, что украсть, а им по фигу, но потом отдают, никакого выкупа им.
lorika@amur.ru

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

*Djazi*,
 У тебя письмецо лежит в личке, посмотри.
Валерия
Waleria56@gmail.com

----------


## хухрындик

*Лраиса*,



> выходим на улицу с закуской и водкой, останавливаем водителя и предлагаем выпить


:eek: :eek: :eek:

----------


## maxim4ik77

Здравствуйте, друзья-форумчане!!!
Вот и решил создать новую тему в этом разделе форума.
Спросить хочу у Вас, у всех: "Бывало ли у вас чуство усталости или желание ВСЁ бросить и запихнуть в дальний ящик?".
Ведь не секрет что каждый из нас порой сильно (!!!!!) устает...., вот и поэтому возник такой вопрос.
А если и возникало схожее желание, то как сним бороться и (извечный вопрос) - ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ?
С уважением и приветом из Феодосии, Макс.
Жду ответов.

----------


## Dj_Sharik

*maxim4ik77*,
позволить себе отдых, вот я не могу, все так достало, а надо, хотя бы месяц без работы, и не думать ниочем с ней связанной, вот тогда и силы будут, да и старать ся программу менять почаще, вообще идеал, это каждый праздник разный, но это идеал и утопия.
Вот я сегодня только что с юбилея, чувство именно такое...
Ты не одинок, я вот сел с другом водки выпить...
А вообще есть наш форум.
Удачи !

----------


## Иринка Бафф

На свадьбе недавно. На начались там конкурсы всякие и вот кто то говорит «дарим вам пробку, что бы жених поцеловал невесту в попку», ну друган не растерялся и орать начал «да нафиг пробку, дарите ЗВЕЗДУ», свадьба вся охренела просто! 
взято с дружественного сайта

----------


## Sens

*maxim4ik77*, летом в Феодосии отдыхать надо, а не работать!

----------


## Dj_Sharik

*Sens*,
во во, вот человек заболел то, можь так тем нет для тем ?

----------


## хухрындик

Хандра бывает у всех, а особенно у нас... Потому как на работе бывает много негатива, а выплеснуть некуда... Лучшее решение - отдых. Я иногда уезжаю к бабушке в село...Без компьютера и музыки, с двумя каналами в телевизоре...дня на три хватает, а потом начинает тянуть на работу...а если выпадает счастье отдохнуть недельку...дык вообще в первый день как в первый раз!

----------


## SunnyRay

Привет, Татьянка!
Только что нашла этот сайт и, прочитав твоё сообщение, решила всё-таки ответить, хотя это и не актуально уже наверное...
Обряд снятия фаты никакой не славянский! То есть, конечно, и у славян был момент перехода из "невесты" (девушки) в "жену" (женщину), но это делалось совсем по-другому: это был обряд расплетения косы. 
Например, сибирская свадьба.
После третьей перемены блюд молодых выводили из-за стола. Следовал ритуал расплетения косы. Невесту накрывали платком, и свахи невесты и жениха, расплетая косу, заплетали ее в две, укладывали их на голове в новом виде. Надевали на голову кокошник или повойничек. Все присутствующие здесь пели песню о косе. Родителям наливались полные чарки, и те еще раз поздравляли "дитятей с законным браком" и благословляли на "подклеть". Помещение торжественно отмыкалось, первым входил "заобразник" с иконой, следом свахи, молодые. Молодых оставляли, дружка уходил последним, унося свечи. А в светлице продолжался "пир горой" с шутками-прибаутками, песнями.

Заметь, обряд этот проводился в отдельной, часто дальней комнате, а зачастую даже в бане. Баня - место тёмное, от неё нечистый недалеко бродит! Есть даже название этого ритуала такое - "невестина баня".

"В русской народной культуре баня являлась средством от множества болезней: "Баня - мать вторая или мать родная. Баня парит, баня правит. Коли б не баня, все б мы пропали" . В бане читались заговоры над больными лихорадкой, страдающими от различного рода нагноений и кожных заболеваний; распарив больного, правили вывихи и переломы.Помимо очищения в буквальном значении, мытье в бане воспринималось как действо, имеющее цель очищения духовного и ритуального. "Баня все грехи смоет". В связи с этим паренье в бане рожениц после разрешения от бремени, невест перед венчанием и супружеской пары после первой брачной ночи имело обязательный характер практически по всей России.Баня использовалась и в качестве места поминовения умерших. "По словам древнерусского поучения домопгольской эпохи, в [Великий четверг]... предлагают мертвым разную пищу и топят для них бани; посреди бань насыпают пепел, и если потом замечают на этом пепле следы, тогда говорят: "приходили к нам навья (покойники) мыться". Этот древнерусский обычай сохранился в с.Копально Пермского уезда и губернии, где топят баню для умерших накануне родительского дня во вторник Фоминой недели; в натопленную баню уносят веник, мыло и белье, но сами не моются: грешно, да и можно встретиться с покойником, да и банник напугает; на другой день здесь тех же умерших угощают обедом в запертой комнате".Одновременно баня считалась местом "ритуально нечистым" (иногда встречается мотивация - из-за отсутствия в ней окон и икон; но возможна и обратная связь - в бане не вешают иконы, т. к. это место не богоугодное). "Все бесспорно верят, что банища - места поганые и очень опасные, и если пожару приведется освободить их и очистить, ни один не решится поставить тут избу и поселиться: либо одолеют клопы, либо обездолит мышь весь посильный скарб. В северных лесных местах твердо убеждены, что баенник не даст покоя и передушит весь домашний скот: не поможет ни закладка денег в углах избяного сруба, ни разводка муравейника середи двора и т. п." .В качестве магического пространства, находящегося в "распоряжении" нечистой силы, баня использовалась во время гаданий; в бане же, согласно народным поверьям, могут жить кикиморы, проклятые дети, черти, банник (баенник). До сих пор повсеместно распространен запрет мыться в бане после полуночи, в христианские праздники, без креста, а также в нетрезвом состоянии (черти особенно не любят пьяных). Нарушившего эти запреты "запарят до смерти черти", "банник снимет с них кожу живьем" и т. д."Во Владимирской губ., между прочим, держится такое поверье, что мыться в банях не грешно только мужним женам, а вдовам и девицам - грешно: "Ну, если с молитвой, то и им прощается" .Традиционно баню в России топили по субботам: "Помни день субботний:иди в баню" . Те, кто моется по воскресеньям (не только в бане), будут постоянно болеть. Последнее суеверие широко распространено в городской среде и в наши дни ."

А теперь о "невестиной бане".
Баню топили девушки, подружки невесты, накануне девичника. Невеста кланялась в ноги подружкам и просила истопить баню «парную, не угарную». “Баенный» обряд — один из самых драматичных свадебных моментов. Он проходил под почти непрерывные причитания невесты, ее матери, сестры или других родственниц. Невеста, причитывая, старалась оттянуть время расплетания косы. Подружки расплетали девичью косу, расчесывали волосы и брали себе ленточки из косы.
На девичнике в старорусской свадьбе настроение было по большей части минорным. Невеста с распущенными после бани волосами сидела за столом, причитывая по смытой волюшке. Причетами она встречала каждого, пришедшего посмотреть, как будет «красоваться» невеста — прощаться со своей “красной красотой». Красная красота — символ девичества — представляет собой веночек с лентами, надетый на голову невесты (по старорусским записям).

Такие причитания слушатели принимали близко к сердцу и тут уж и все плачут, а невеста пуще всех. В момент расплетения косы невеста вырывалась и не давала расплетать косу.
Самый напряженно-драматический обряд девичника — прощанье с «красной красотой». В последний раз заплетали волосы девушки в одну косу. А на следующий день после венчания в церкви сваха заплетала уже две косы (символ замужества) и надевала молодой женский головной убор — повойник или кику. Такой головной убор плотно покрывал волосы женщины, уложенные в пучок или венком вокруг головы. Он представлял собой мягкую шапочку с овальным верхом и нешироким околышем, собранным на шнурок и затягивавшимся тесемками
на затылке. Иногда он шился, как детский чепчик, и завязывался под подбородком, но были и другие покрои. Повойник всегда накрывался платком, шелковым или кашемировым в праздники, холщовым или ситцевым в будни. Как и в средневековой Руси, женщине считалось неприличным выходить на улицу или находиться дома при посторонних (а иногда даже и при домашних) в одном повойнике, без платка.


Или вот ещё о свадьбе в Карелии:

"Непосредственно свадебный день начинался с обрядовой бани, как в доме жениха, так и в доме невесты. После бани начиналось расчёсывание волос. В последний раз девушке заплетали одну косу, да делали это так, чтобы её трудно было расплести. Жених после ритуального одевания, включавшего в себя повязывание на голое тело куска рыболовной сети и подкладывание в носок под пятку правой ноги серебряного рубля, отправлялся за невестой. Далее проходили традиционные переговоры двух сторон, оттягивающие начало торжества. Когда стороны договаривались, начиналось застолье и дарение подарков. После того, как невеста получала подарки от жениха, наступал самый драматический момент свадьбы — «отпускание воли». Расставанию с «волей» соответствовало расплетение косы, распуская волосы, девушка прощалась девичьей свободой. Невеста плакала навзрыд. После этого ехали в церковь венчаться. Во время венчания примечали, как молодые держат свечи: кто выше, тот и будет держать верх в семье. Свечные огарки хранили до самой смерти. На утро после свадьбы молодых будили под гром горшков и говорили: «Бьём горшки в знак лишения девичьей чести». Третий день от венчания начинался с испытаний молодой на умение выполнять повседневные домашние дела, нередко это было унизительно для молодых девушек. И, наконец, окончательным переходом молодухи от девушки-подростка в состояние совершеннолетия, происходило после так называемой бани для свекрови. Свекровь должна была представить на суд соседей всё, подаренное ей невесткой, чтобы публика оценила мастерство молодой."


При проведении обряда расплетания косы присутствовали ТОЛЬКО (!) женщины! 
Фата - символ девичества, непорочности (биологич. - девственной плевы). Снятие фаты - обряд перехода из девушки в женщину.

Судя по всему, ты живёшь в Германии. Именно здесь этот обряд распространён и поныне, но в странной форме прилюдного (!), публичного снятия фаты. Проводится он РОВНО в полночь! Фату снимает крёстная невесты.

Если тебе интересны подробности, напиши. Расскажу тебе, как это можно сделать...

----------


## SunnyRay

> это не отстой а традиция.....наша задача-сделать её прикольно и весело.....


Полностью согласна!  :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Electrician

> Я не делаю этот момент трогательным. Просто в определенный момент встречи молодых перед застольем. Я говорю примерно так: "Люди!! а ведь молодые сегодня навсегда прощаются!!! Что, вы не знаете с чем?? Это же просто: жених прощается с холостяцкой жизнью, а невеста - с девичьей фамилией!!!!". Даю им в руки шарики с гелием. Записки не привязываю. на шарах пишу маркером: "Дев. фамилия" и "холостяцкая жизнь".
> Молодые с возгласами "прощай!!" отпускают шары. Если есть возможность, то заранее раздаю возд. шары с зубочистками и выпускают шары молодые под салют из звуков прокалываемых зубочистками шариков.


Спасибо за ценный совет. Я обязательно возьму к сведению!!!

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

*SunnyRay*,



> Если тебе интересны подробности, напиши. Расскажу тебе, как это можно сделать...


Тут много ведущих из Германии и не многие знают, как проводится этот обряд правильно. Фату снимает то дружка, то мама, то сверковь. А если нет крестной, кто должен снимать фату и как правильно это делать, какие слова говорить и что делать потом....
Буду очень благодарна за информация.
Валерия            waleria-lisa@mail.ru Waleria56@gmail.com

----------


## Anna_Pro

Здравствуйте всем! У наших друзей будет свадьба и нас с мужем пригласили ее провести. У нас опыта ведения свадьбы нет, мы проводили только у своих родственников юбилеи. И вот у нас возникло много вопросов: Как провести встречу молодых, как встречать с хлебом и солью, пелении бревна и что еще нужно? Извините, если что неправильно написала.

----------


## horbova

Посоветуйте, как можно оформить стенд по ПДД? Я уже выбилась из сил, не знаю что придумать... :eek:

----------


## Luda

Случайно на просторах всемирной паутины наткнулась на
http://www.telegraf.ru/misc/day/perehod_fest.htm
Думаю, материальчик для ведущих пригодится.

----------


## Татьянка

> Судя по всему, ты живёшь в Германии. Именно здесь этот обряд распространён и поныне, но в странной форме прилюдного (!), публичного снятия фаты. Проводится он РОВНО в полночь! Фату снимает крёстная невесты.


:eek:  Я? Нет!!! Тамбов!!! Спасибо за историю, это очень интересно!!! :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## Элен

:eek:

----------


## хухрындик

*horbova*,
 А что общего между проведением свадеб и правилами дорожного движения?:eek:

----------


## Элен

Видимо,совсем  плохи  дела.... :Aga:

----------


## Sadirina

> по ПДД


А может быть есть акая-нибудь другая расшифровка....

----------


## хухрындик

ПДД - Поздравление Дорогого Друга!!!
ПДД - Праздник в ДурДоме!!!
ПДД - Приглашаем Девочек на Девичник!!!
ПДД - Проблемы - Дураки и Дороги!!!
еще варианты?...:biggrin:

----------


## Лраиса

[Привет !!! Коллеги!! На днях меня озадачили, я вела конечно корпоративки, а тут юбилей столовой и меня зовут провести, опыта такого у меня еще не было, кто, чего посоветует?????, спасибо за минуса, жаль, что они старенькие……. Ищу  минусовку с подпевкой Вика Цыганова, где моя любовь- Северный ветер??????
На счет встречи молодых, как обычно, хлеб, соль бокалы, красивые слова, красивая опсыпка молодых зерном и т.д. гости коридорчиком…….Главное начни, а потом закрутиться, побольше конкурсов застольных, подвижных и т д. 

lorika@amur.ru

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Anna_Pro*,




> Здравствуйте всем! У наших друзей будет свадьба и нас с мужем пригласили ее провести. У нас опыта ведения свадьбы нет, мы проводили только у своих родственников юбилеи. И вот у нас возникло много вопросов: Как провести встречу молодых, как встречать с хлебом и солью, пелении бревна и что еще нужно?


В нашем разделе много тематических страничек. Потом не лишне будет человеку. желающему провести свадьбу, прочесть ВЕСЬ материал, который тут есть. Были и начала, и слова, и последовательности проведения.......

Не ленитесь, ищите, и отыщите.

Кстати, огромное множество сценарией выставлено в Инете. Набираете в поисковике "сценарий свадьбы" и выбирайте. Те сценарии, конечно, не идеальны, и в большинстве своем они не рабочие. а теоретические. Но как основа - отличная. Переработайте на себя - и вперед!!!

----------


## januly

привет всем.ребята подскажыте что нибудь интересное к серебрянной свадьбе.очень буду благодарна.
janna-geider@web.de

----------


## januly

юличка меня зовут жанна.увидела донецкую обл.и обрадовалась.я из еленовки.но жыву в германии.буду рада знакомству.
janna-geider@web.de

----------


## REVLEHA

Ребята,нужна помощь.Нужно провести клрпоротив-они газовщики.Ничего в голову не приходит.ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!

----------


## хухрындик

Может не в тему, но...
Почему все считают что если газовщики - значит надо весь сценарий про газ, если маляры - про краски...Может люди хотят рассладиться, забыть о работе.... Я уже два раза играл корпоративы экспертно-криминалистической лаборатории, и что надо было им рассказывать про микроскопы? Отлично они расслабляються под нейтральные конкурсы! Конечно если сами просят тематический вечер - карты в руки, а если не просят?

----------


## REVLEHA

*хухрындик*,
 спасибо,я просто думала может какие-то анеготики в тему?

----------


## TravelNK

Здравствуйте!

Я только начинаю проводить мероприятия в роли "поющего ведущего". Был успешный опыт проведения свадьбы у друзей, после чего последовало предложение заняться "этим делом" поплотнее. Так как как я мало занималась проведением торжеств, меня интересует многие тонкости. Но в первую очередь следующий вопрос:

Какие музыкальные композиции наиболее популярны на различных мероприятиях? На что следует делать ставку, а что обязательно иметь при себе?

Подскажите, исходя из своего богатого опыта!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

почему бы этот вопрос не обговорить с конкретными заказчиками? тогда  и вы не ошибётесь  и им приятно будет:smile:

----------


## palin78

*maxim4ik77*,
 ещё какое чувство усталости бывает,иногда кажется,что вот вот в обморок упадёшь,меня иногда музыка так начинает напрягать,люди скачут,им весело,кричат,мол,давай,громче,а у меня такое ощущение,что голова разрывается и уши лопаются,это всё нервное,издержки работы.Работаю 9 лет,и отдыхала,ну,максимум недельку.

----------


## maknata

Гы... чичас заделаемси художниками-оформителями:biggrin: *horbova*,
 В чём именно у тебя загвоздка? Сделать сам стенд? или же не знаешь что туды лепить? Ну сам стенд, если у тебя есть рамка, обтягиваешь бумагой - ложишь бумагу, чуток побольше рамки, слегка (очень слегка!) смачиваешь влажной тряпочкой, и с помощью клея обтягиваешь рамку. Когда всё это дело высохнет, берёшь краску водоэмульсионку, добавляешь гуашь (какой цвет тебе больше по вкусу) и валтком красишь свой стенд. Высохнет - размечай, рисуй, клей чё душе угодно.:biggrin:  Не умеешь рисовать - тоже не беда, раньше был такой прибор, не помню как он называется, но там была такая фишка - ложишь под луч любую картинку, и с помощью систем зеркал он её проэцирует на стенку, экран и куда угодно. Так вот - берёшь этот прибор, ставишь свой стэнд, так чтобы картинка попадала в нужное место и просто тупо обводишь карандашиком. Ну а расскрасить - дык это ж пара пустяков!:biggrin:

----------


## sirojenka 11

Самый добрый вечер или день! В общем Доброе вечер! Кто поможет со сценарием на свадьбу! Все мои сценарии (все 4) заказчик отправил в  :Jopa:   Помогите кто чем может. sirojenka1102@mail.ru ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

*sirojenka 11*,

Может, заказчика туда же отправить??? пусть сам себе найкрутейший сценарий ищет или пишет????

----------


## Yuli4ka

*januly*,

Жанна!! Я из Краматорска. Еленовку только пару раз проезжала, когда ехала в мариуполь. Увы, мы не землячки!!! Но общению буду рада в любом случае!!! 

Как там в Немеции? Скучаете по Украине??

----------


## maknata

*Yuli4ka*,



> Может, заказчика туда же отправить??? пусть сам себе найкрутейший сценарий ищет или пишет????


Поддерживаю на все сто! Если уж на данном этапе такие трения, то потом потребует то, сам не знаю что.. Ну на фик! Всех денег не заработаешь, но .. как поёт мой любимый Макаревич - "Не стоит прогибаться под изменчивый мир, пусть лучше мир прогнётся под нас!"

----------


## Djazi

А у меня сегодня после свадьбы, почти уже когда все гости стали расходится, группа молодёжи осталась, которая собрала в зале почти все гелиевые шарики. Так вот, они прикалывались с полчаса, втягивая в себя  азот, а после этого Масяньским голосом говорили какую-то фразу. Они прикалывались, а у меня появилось новое задание для шкатулочки: Набрать в себя азот из гелиевого шарика и сказать фразу:
-Я обожаю вас, дорогие молодожёны. Горько!
Жаль, что эффект Масяньскокго голоса такой кратковременный. Я, кстати, тоже попробовала.  Такой голосок становится :Ok:

----------


## Адреналина

> Жаль, что эффект Масяньскокго голоса такой кратковременный. Я, кстати, тоже попробовала. Такой голосок становится


*ВОПРОС: Азот связки не садит, реально подышать этой смесью,сказать пару тостов,  а потом петь?*

----------


## Лилиана

*Tip-Top*,
 СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ! ОКАЗАЛ ОГРОМНУЮ ПОМОЩЬ.:smile:

----------


## Татьянка

> Почему все считают что если газовщики - значит надо весь сценарий про газ, если маляры - про краски...Может люди хотят рассладиться, забыть о работе.... Я уже два раза играл корпоративы экспертно-криминалистической лаборатории, и что надо было им рассказывать про микроскопы? Отлично они расслабляються под нейтральные конкурсы! Конечно если сами просят тематический вечер - карты в руки, а если не просят?


 :Ok:   :Aga:  

Я тоже проводила корпоратив у "Установщиков окон". И всё нейтрально. Сделала единственное, что напоминало о работе, так это наминации, с генеральным вместе написали и каждого в шуточной форме наградили.:wink:  Например наминация "Фигаро здесь- Фигаро там..." или " Первый парень на деревне" и т.д.

----------


## Татьянка

> Может, заказчика туда же отправить??? пусть сам себе найкрутейший сценарий ищет или пишет????


:biggrin:  :Ok:  

 Не держись за заказчика, что за хрень, он еще будет условия диктовать. Уважай себя. Не нравиться прога, ищите другого ведущего, я понимаю, что-то убрать из программы, но прописывать под кого-то индивидуалку....:eek:  Тогда это должно дополнительно проплачиваться, что у меня и происходит. :Aga:

----------


## Sens

> *ВОПРОС: Азот связки не садит, реально подышать этой смесью,сказать пару тостов,  а потом петь?*



Есть способ проще: специальная программа для изменения голоса, и еще на некоторых дивиди есть такая функция, бери микрофон - и пой на здоровье.

----------


## хухрындик

Информация для размышления. В шариках не азот, а гелий... И называються они не гелевые, а гелиевые...:smile:

----------


## Лраиса

[QUOTE=IRENKA;IRENKA
У меня тоже такое было, как-то. Приходят типо жених с невестой и пытаются очень подробно узнать, что за чем следует. Что закупить, какие моменты, какие игры. Типо, вдруг им не понравятся, они многие видели игры, не хотят повторов. Я их спрашиваю, какие вы видели, они тык, мык и тишина. В итоге они  мне звонят и говорят, что не нуждаются в моих услугах, а у них спросила, кого они выбрали, но они не сказали. Хорошо, что предоплату взяла, они мне отдайте предоплату, а я говорю, типа, вы в курсе, что из-за вас я свадьбам отказала, тем более, что был сезон. А спустя время, узнаю, что одна тамада, моя бывшая знакомая ходит, ее конкурсы видать уже всем поднадоели, и она ходит по новеньким тамадам и выведывает конкурсы, а те видать тоже без предоплаты работают, поинтересовались и ушли. У нас город маленький, все почти друг-друга знают, те , кто занимается этим уже долго, а новоиспеченные ее еще не знают, вот она и ходит. Я считаю, что это унижение для тамады, ходить кем-то прикидываться…….Это только ей и минус……
Еще и у операторов просят их съемку с вечеров, потом смотришь, твои конкурсы гуляют. Есть такие конкурсы, но сделаешь атрибутов, и типа мини-шоу… У настоящего тамады должна быть фантазия, пусть это самый заезженный конкурс, но что-то допридумаешь и прикольно, как новенький.
[email]lorika@amur.ru[/email]

----------


## Лраиса

[QUOTE=maknata;
Мaknata мне тоже очень хочется комплектик. Можно и мне на емайлик
Заранее спасибо
[email]lorika@amur.ru[/email]

----------


## Лраиса

Djazi[/COLOR]Внимательно прочитала про Аллегрову У меня тоже есть костюмы Сердючки и Пугачевой, я сама передалала слова и исполняю сама, а вот Аллегрову, какой у нее костюм то хоть, не представляю, вышли хоть фото посмотреть, наверное затратный костюмчик то. Я в основном по костюмам прикалываюсь, некоторые игры простые, но вот довавишь костюм и очень прикольно…
lorika@amur.ru

----------


## Лраиса

horbova,
А что общего между проведением свадеб и правилами дорожного движения?
Человек даже не прочитал очем речь, кто мы и сразу помощи просит, потерялся видать среди нас рубяты.......

----------


## januly

юля кто с украины я всех считаю земляками.спасибо что отозвалась!летом отдыхали у родителей.за украиной коречно скучаю.а в германии хорошо.я уже спрашивала у кого есть что нибудь  к серебрянной свадьбе?люди выручайте!

----------


## Yuli4ka

*januly*,

Жанна! Я не проводила серебряную свадьбу. Ничем не помогу. Думаю, что это будет просто вечеринка с поздравлениями. Обязательно должно быть "Горько!". И еще надо в тостах повстпоминать как же все было тогда, 50 лет назад...

----------


## mumusika

> Жанна! Я не проводила серебряную свадьбу. Ничем не помогу. Думаю, что это будет просто вечеринка с поздравлениями. Обязательно должно быть "Горько!". И еще надо в тостах повстпоминать как же все было тогда, 50 лет назад...


....25 лет назад:wink: :tongue:

----------


## Ильич

> у меня возникла проблема, ... встречалась с клиентами перед свадьбой,
> и они видели у какого-то тамады игру за столом между папами и венчальным отцом. игра сводилась к следующему: кто будет внимательнее и быстрее поднимет стопку на цифру 3,(тот выиграет, что неизвестно,) причём она звучит в стихотворении и завуалирована, типа -вытри, смотри, и т.д. и сама цифра. кому что-либо попадалось на эту тему, само стихотворение и его проведение пожалуйста оветьте:frown:
> и вообще какие игры вы проводите с родителями?


КОНКУРС 3

САМЫЙ ВНИМАТЕЛЬНЫЙ

      	Играют 2-3 человека. Ведущий читает текст: Расскажу я вам рассказ в   полтора десятка фраз. Лишь скажу я цифру 3, - приз немедленно бери. " 
      	Однажды щуку мы поймали, распотрошили, а внутри рыбешек мелких увидали, и  не одну, а целых семь, ". 
Когда стихи запомнить хочешь, их не зубри до  поздней ночи. Возьми и на ночь повтори разок - другой, а лучше 10. Тревожный сон тебе уж не присниться , а утром  ты глаза протри и снова вирши повтори.". 
      "Мечтает парень закаленный стать олимпийским чемпионом. Смотри, на старте  не хитри, а жди команду: раз, два, марш! "
 Однажды поезд на вокзале мне 3 часа пришлось прождать..." (если не успевают взять приз, его забирает  ведущий). " Ну что ж, друзья, вы приз не брали, когда была возможность 
      брать".

----------


## Лраиса

> КОНКУРС 3
> 
> САМЫЙ ВНИМАТЕЛЬНЫЙ
> 
>       	Играют 2-3 человека. Ведущий читает текст: Расскажу я вам рассказ в   полтора десятка фраз. Лишь скажу я цифру 3, - приз немедленно бери. " 
>       	Однажды щуку мы поймали, распотрошили, а внутри рыбешек мелких увидали, и  не одну, а целых семь, ". 
> Когда стихи запомнить хочешь, их не зубри до  поздней ночи. Возьми и на ночь повтори разок - другой, а лучше 10. Тревожный сон тебе уж не присниться , а утром  ты глаза протри и снова вирши повтори.". 
>       "Мечтает парень закаленный стать олимпийским чемпионом. Смотри, на старте  не хитри, а жди команду: раз, два, марш! "
>  Однажды поезд на вокзале мне 3 часа пришлось прождать..." (если не успевают взять приз, его забирает  ведущий). " Ну что ж, друзья, вы приз не брали, когда была возможность 
>       брать".


А я эту игру называю проверка на уровень трезвости, ложу мягкую игрушку в центре круга, желающие ходят по кругу, и под стихи которые я читаю пытаются схватить, и действительно обычно самому трезвому везет...... А с родителями я провожу конкурс "крутая мама". Выходят две мамы, а у меня на веревочке привязаны машинки, а к ним веревочки, кто быстрее намотает веревочку. С папами, я их одеваю в грузинские костюмы и горовю, кто лучше станцует танец лезгинку, тот настоящий джигит.....
lorika@amur.ru

----------


## maknata

*Лраиса*,
 Тебе комплектик песни про тамаду? Чичас сделаим:wink:

----------


## Yuli4ka

*mumusika*,

Действительно!!!!! перепутала 50 и 25!!! Ой, стыдно!!!!

Это доказывает  то, что серебряные свадьбы я не проводила!!!

----------


## Лидия Омск

Дорогие Ведущие, Меня попрасили провести юбилей мужчине 50 лет.
Перед тем как зайти в зал он разразает красную лентачку,конечно будет звучать торжественная музыка(фанфары).
А вот какими красивыми словами мне нужно предложить Юбеляру  разрезать эту лентачку , я не могу определиться.
Вот решила спросить у Вас дорогие мои.
Может кто нибудь уже сталкивался с этим.

----------


## Лидия Омск

У меня вазникла идея, открытие танцевального вечера .
Вообщем три дочки приглашают Отца на танец по очереди.
А песню я выбрала" День раждения папы".
Я думаю будет не плохо выглядеть.
Песенку могу выложить если надо каму,может пригадится:rolleyes:

----------


## Инна Р.

У меня был в субботу юбилей, муж.50 лет. на счет ленточки, не знаю , а вот один непонятный для меня момент случился, мой юбиляр и играл, и танцевал, а глаза у него были грустные. где то в середине вечера я его об этом спрасила, и он мне ответил: Вы так трогательно меня поздравляли, что я вдруг понял - правда, пол века прожил. Так что не повторяйте Лида моих ошибок. Минимум слов и не очень торжественно. Хотя я плохой советчик, сама во всём всегда сомневаюсь.

----------


## Лидия Омск

*innca*,
 Я конечно тоже не сабираюсь напоминать Юбеляру то, что он прожил пол века, что седина в висках паявилась........ и т.п это мне тоже не нравится.
Но сам Юбеляр попрасил  эту красную лентачу, вот я и думаю как его красиво подвести к ней.

----------


## Элен

> Дорогие Ведущие, Меня попрасили провести юбилей мужчине 50 лет.
> Перед тем как зайти в зал он разразает красную лентачку,конечно будет звучать торжественная музыка(фанфары).
> А вот какими красивыми словами мне нужно предложить Юбеляру  разрезать эту лентачку , я не могу определиться.
> Вот решила спросить у Вас дорогие мои.
> Может кто нибудь уже сталкивался с этим.


Может  развить  тему  в  это  русло... Позади 50-летний рубеж ну  и  т.д...

----------


## Лидия Омск

> Может  развить  тему  в  это  русло... Позади 50-летний рубеж ну  и  т.д...


не плохая идея , но как то не хочеться напоминать часто о годах.
А то есть такие мужчины каторые, как женщины , не очень любят говорить о вазрасте.




А может у тебя есть какие-то конкретные крсивые слова по этому поводу, ведь ты наверное не новичёк в этой сфере, а вот я пока новичёк:frown:  :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

Я бы сказала так: Встречая и поздравляя вас, мы приглашам разрезать ленточку, которая откроет новый замечательный этап вашей жизни. можно придумать название этому этапу: типа - жизнь в удовоствие, или наслаждение жизнью ит.п. ведь, по большому счету, это действительно время - когда выросли дети, дома все есть ит.д., и если всё в порядке со здоровьем, то чего они так парятся, эти юбиляры, не понимаю.

----------


## Лидия Омск

> Я бы сказала так: Встречая и поздравляя вас, мы приглашам разрезать ленточку, которая откроет новый замечательный этап вашей жизни. можно придумать название этому этапу: типа - жизнь в удовоствие, или наслаждение жизнью ит.п. ведь, по большому счету, это действительно время - когда выросли дети, дома все есть ит.д., и если всё в порядке со здоровьем, то чего они так парятся, эти юбиляры, не понимаю.



Спасибо  :Ok:  мне понравилось :Aga:

----------


## Yuli4ka

*innca*,

Хорошо!!! Для ленточки!!1 Новый этап!! Причем пусть он разрезает её в конце вечера перед тем. как уходить домой. Типа, юбилей отыграл - и вперед, в новую жизнь!!

Хотя так не получится. все будут пьяни.... Можно сделать. чтобы все гости уже стояли за этой лентой. в зале с цветами. подарками. Юбиляр пусть придет позже всех. Под эти красивые слова разрежет. зайдет и ведущая (Лидия) скажет: "Ну вот!! здесь, в этой новой жизни все очень хорошо, те же друзья, шикарные столы, красивые женщины... не жизнь, а сплошной праздник." и пошли гости дарить юбилдяру подарки!

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Лидия Омск*,

Вышли пожалуйста плюсик этой песни. Я про - "С днем рождения, папа" .

Заранее благодарна,   :flower:

----------


## Лидия Омск

Девчёнки а как вы относитесь к такому открытию танцевального вечера






> У меня вазникла идея, открытие танцевального вечера .
> Вообщем три дочки приглашают Отца на танец по очереди.
> А песню я выбрала" День рождения папы".
> Я думаю будет не плохо выглядеть.
> Песенку могу выложить если надо каму,может пригадится:rolleyes:

----------


## Лидия Омск

*Yuli4ka*,
Вложение 34228
Вот держи:smile:

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Лидия Омск*,

Дорогая Лидия!! на мой взгляд, всё имеет место быть, если это логично. Можно на юбилее открыть танцы таким образом, тем более есть три дочки, наверняка лю-юбимые. Мне кажется можно. Но как же жена??? Обычно, первый танец юбиляр танцует с женой. Он - виновник, она его половинка. 

Я бы такой танец сделала в середине танцев... или может быть во время застолья, после поздравления дочек. или поздравлением дочерей закончила застолье и они пригласили бы папу потанцевать, а потом пошли танцы...

Вот так я думаю. 




> Песенку могу выложить если надо каму,может пригадится


Выложи, пожалуйста, мне может пригодиться!

----------


## Лидия Омск

Эту песню выкладывали здесь.
http://www.plus-msk.ru/forum/showthr...639#post490639

----------


## Лидия Омск

*или поздравлением дочерей закончила застолье и они пригласили бы папу потанцевать,* 
Вот это тоже хорошая идея, наверное так даже лучше будет.

----------


## Ильич

> Дорогие Ведущие, Меня попрасили провести юбилей мужчине 50 лет.
> Перед тем как зайти в зал он разразает красную лентачку,конечно будет звучать торжественная музыка(фанфары).
> А вот какими красивыми словами мне нужно предложить Юбеляру  разрезать эту лентачку , я не могу определиться.
> Вот решила спросить у Вас дорогие мои.
> Может кто нибудь уже сталкивался с этим.


Есть у метких французов
Золотые слова:
"Если б молодость знала,
Если б старость могла".
Но бывает участок
В середине пути,
Когда опыт и сила
Могут рядом идти.
Этот возраст счастливый
Сочетают в себе
Два хорошеньких слова:
"Еще" и "уже".
Так что жить в это время
И легко, и приятно:
Вам еще все доступно.
Вам уже все понятно.
Если жизнь Вам предложит
Трудных ребусов ряд,
То решайте их смело -
Вам уже пятьдесят!
Если юность окликнет,
Становись с нею в ряд.
Становитесь, не бойтесь -
Вам еще пятьдесят!

----------


## Лидия Омск

*Ильич*,
 Спасибо за хороший стих, мне он очень понравился,я его использую для поздравления :Ok:  :smile:

----------


## Лраиса

maknata!!!! Спасибо за комплектик!!!!! Песня очень заводная, но вот беда.. Слов то нет.......... Хочу слова, пожалуйста!!!!

----------


## maknata

*Лраиса*,
 Всё есть здесь http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=18&page=36

----------


## Кубаночка

Здравствуйте, господа мэтры!!! Очень приятно читать вас- Какие вы молодцы! Я пока начинающая, провела всего 2 свадьбы и один юбилей. На носу очередная свадьба, а мне для конкурса нужен смех. Громкий смех хотя бы минутку. Может, кто-нибудь поделится? Заранее спасибо! :flower:

----------


## maknata

*Кубаночка*,
 Зайди в тему "Музыкальные обивки" там есть ссылки на сайты с звуковыми эффектами. А что за конкурс? Поделись :Aga:

----------


## Татьянка

> А что за конкурс? Поделись


 :Aga:   :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## Лраиса

*maknata*,
 Скажите это слова, которые были на белорусском?? Что то не пойму как петь, уже пробовала, но оригинал бы послушать... может кто оригиналчик бы скинул. Ой я ждала ответа только ночью. разница то с Москвой в 6 часов, а Вы так быстро ответили. СПАСИБОЧКИ........
lorika@amur.ru

----------


## maknata

*Лраиса*,
 Гм..:eek:  слова там были на украинском.. я вродь как и плюс тоже на мыло вам отправляла... И в теме там есть оригинальные слова, и мой перевод на русский

----------


## Кубаночка

Девочки (и мальчики)!!! Конкурс-сказка. 
Пришла поздравить вас скорей 
Компания лесных зверей...
ВОРОНА лихо пронеслась
от взглядов чуточку смутясь.
Раскланялась, вертя всем телом,
В глубокий реверанс присела.
Ворона хочет танцевать.
Кого же в пару-то ей взять?
А танцевать прийдётся ей
С КОТОМ, что птичек всех сильней.
Вот он крадётся, кот усатый,
С желаньем съесть хоть всех пернатых.
Ворона лихо увернулась,
И, каркнув громко,(игрок каркает)- улыбнулась
Ну и пустилась в пляс с котом
Оставив страхи на потом
(танец под песню "Чёрный кот")
Ну и так далее.
А ткните меня носом в отбивки, а? :wink: 
Ну и там много зверюшек, и кот в определённый момент должен хохотать.

----------


## АсичкаД

*Кубаночка*,
 а можно весь конкурс-а?


> Оставив страхи на потом
> (танец под песню "Чёрный кот")
> Ну и так далее.
> А ткните меня носом в отбивки, а?  
> Ну и там много зверюшек, и кот в определённый момент должен хохотать.

----------


## IRENKA

*Кубаночка*,
пожалуйста, можно до конца конкурс - сказку? Интригует!

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## Brisien

Добрый вечер всем! Давно слежу за событиями в беседке. Очень много интересных людей и обалденных идей. Кое-что уже использую в работе, идет на ура. Я сейчас готовлю свадьбу тематическую. Молодые за копейку хотят индивидуальный подход. Изнасиловали меня в конец. Жду не дождусь, когда все закончится. А свадьбу хотят с туристическим уклоном. Причем сам он депутат и будет много начальства. Может кто подскажет игры на туристическую тему? Буду благодарна. И вам помогу, чем сиогу.

----------


## maknata

*Brisien*,
 Да сделай им две разные карты, разрежь их аки пазлы, раздай гостям по пазлу и пусть собирают во время танцев. Можно (если заранее знаешь планировку зала в которм будешь работать) указать крестиком на этих картах где лежит приз, пущай ищут. Кажется в теме игр я описывала свою игру с удочками, где игрок и рыбак и рыбка одновременно. Да там в этой теме много чего можно взять и адаптировать. Сделай нужную подводку к игре и играй с ними во что угодно. Вырежь по три больших следа из картона, собери две команды, скажи им что перед ними болото и надо с помощью этих трёх следов перебраться на другой берег, перекладывая эти следы и наступая только на них.

----------


## Кубаночка

Добрый день, мои хорошие! Сказка эта такая суперная, вот бы вам её показать в ролях, так сказать!!! :Ok:  
продолжаю!
Хочет кот перекусить,
И вороной закусить.
Но- свидетели! Откуда?
В красных ластах, просто чудо!
Кто же эти смельчаки?
это УТКИ-хохмачи!

У Кота глаза по плошке-
Вот уж ножки так уж ножки!
Лапкой он их трогает.
На зубок их пробует,
Но хочется им танцевать, 
И коту их не поймать!

(Танец маленьких утят)

Это, в общем-то, не всё,
Желают уточки ещё
Вниманья пристального к ним
от всех собравшихся мужчин.

кто стесняется- крепись-
Это, господа, стриптиз!!!

(Танцуют стриптиз, снимая жёлтые реквизитные юбочки)

----------


## Кубаночка

Кот обнял всех уток вместе-
Выбрать трудно- все прелестны!

Лишь хотел зубами "клац",
Ворона в лоб котяру-БАЦ,
Кот Ворону испугался,
И от смеха весь затрясся!
(Включаем смех, 1-1,5 минуты. Кот под фонограмму корчится от смеха. Народ лежит от хохота под столами)

Смех заменил стакан сметаны,
Да будто выпил он 100 граммов.

Есть никого не хочется.,
А только всё хохочется.

Стал из чёрного он- рыжим,
Стал хорошим, не бесстыжим.
(Кот снимает чёрную шапочку, под ней такая же рыжая)

Будет Кот нам танцевать, 
Искупать вину на пять.
(танец рыжего кота под любую песенку. Не долго.)

----------


## Кубаночка

Кот всем низко поклонился, 
От аплодисментов он смутился.
 Всех хотел расцеловать,
Только он настроился
прилетела на поляну
Белых кОней троица.
(Уздечка у одного игрока через шею с бубенцами, впереди из ватмана вырезаю 3 головы коней, они привязаны к талии лентой. За ним бегут 3 зайки-девочки, держась за ленточки). На синтезаторе включаем топот копыт, потом припев песни Салтыкова "Кони в яблоках"

----------


## Кубаночка

Кони вздыбились, заржали,
Бубенцами заиграли.
Головами закачали,
копытами о земь дали.

А коней тех оседлали
Зайки, что чуть-чуть поддали.
Окосели от спиртного-
Праздник нынче, что ж такого!
Решили скуку на полянку не пустить,
И шарики задним местом раздавить.
(давят воздушные шарики попой на стуле)

----------


## Марджина

> Кони вздыбились, заржали,
> Бубенцами заиграли.
> Головами закачали,
> копытами о земь дали.
> 
> А коней тех оседлали
> Зайки, что чуть-чуть поддали.
> Окосели от спиртного-
> Праздник нынче, что ж такого!
> ...


Умничка !!!!!!!!!! :Ok:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Януська

> *Djazi*,
> Танцевать вы будете под песню, которую исполняет Иосиф Кобзон. Песня называется "Доченька". И в ней поется о тех чувствах, которые испытывает отец, выдавая замуж свою дочь.
> 
> _Начинает звучать музыка._ 
> 
> Всем успехов!!!


Уже года 3 ищу Доченьку (Кобзон) никак не могу найти. Не дадите ссылочку, плиз, плиз ??

----------


## Кубаночка

Марджина, это не всё! Пока занята очень! Там продолжение супер, допишу позже. :Aga:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*Кубаночка*,
 это вы сами придумали?

----------


## Януська

*Кубаночка*, мож я и ошибаюсь, но мне кажется что ваша сказка очень трудна для восприятия, а особенно выпившим народом. 
Я щас её читала и сама ловила себя на мысли, что сбиваясь не понимаю, что в данный момент персонажи должны делать.

----------


## maknata

*Януська*,



> Уже года 3 ищу Доченьку (Кобзон)


 Зайди в поиск и обмен минусовок, воспользуйся поисковиком, там этот комлект точно раздавали
Здесь http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread....EE%E1%E7%EE%ED
Здесь http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread....EE%E1%E7%EE%ED

----------


## Януська

*maknata*, спасибо, щас попробую

----------


## Кубаночка

Януська, очень живенькая сказка! Я её не сама выдумала, а подсмотрела в Волгограде на свадьбе друзей. Прошла на "УРА", все гости до сих пор вспоминают. Так я дома диск взяла, костюмы подготовила и текст списала. Выучился он сам собой за пару-тройку прочтений вслух! :Aga:

----------


## Януська

*maknata*, Огромное СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!!!! Все скачала!!! Что бы я без тебя делала  :Ok:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Януська

> Януська, очень живенькая сказка! Я её не сама выдумала, а подсмотрела в Волгограде на свадьбе друзей. Прошла на "УРА", все гости до сих пор вспоминают. Так я дома диск взяла, костюмы подготовила и текст списала. Выучился он сам собой за пару-тройку прочтений вслух!


Видимо я уже от усталости хуже пьяных гостей соображаю :biggrin: 
Я рада, что у вас эта сказка здорово проходит :)

----------


## Дашенька из Киева

Какая перлесть сказка!!!!! Я бы правда сократила бы -длинновато имхо, народ так долго стихи может перестать слушать, но вообще ОЧЕНЬ ПРИКОЛЬНо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Взяла себе на заметку!!!!
Требуем продолжения-окончания!
зы
как же мне не хватает таланта "рифмоплетства"- завидую тем, кто может вот такое сочинить...

----------


## krumuz

> Марджина, это не всё! Пока занята очень! Там продолжение супер, допишу позже.


А хде продожение?:mad: Наконец хоть одна толковая сказка попалась! :Ok:  А то все "...шумел бамбуковый лес..."

----------


## Кубаночка

Привет Вам,  люди добрые!
Продолжение.
Вдруг фанфары заиграли,
Зайцы уши все прижали,
все от страха сбились в кучу
Обнялись на всякий случай.
Тихо, зайцы все, атас!
Самый главный ловелас!
(выходит заяц-мужик, на шортики наклеяны большие сердца)

Ну красавец, ну боец!
прям не зАяц, а заЕц!..
Слышала, что вы прыгун?
Вот вам скакалка, рёв трибун!
Поскачите пару раз, покажите высший класс!
(Поскакал)
Ну, зверята, услужили!
Молодых развеселили!
(занавес)
Если кому-то пригодится могу и Репку в таком же плане забабахать:wink:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Если кому-то пригодится могу и Репку в таком же плане забабахать


Выложите, плиз... Мы тут два своих варианта где то выложили, но они не совсем *то*, что нужно. Может Ваш *то*?

----------


## Дашенька из Киева

*Кубаночка*,
пИСК ВОСТОРГА ЗА СКАЗКУ !!!!!!! НУ ПРОСТО ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Капля

Хоть я и не Тамада, но всё же зашла сюда. Сайт, просто супер! Всем-всем выражаю своё уважение!

----------


## Элен

*Капля*,
 приветик! Рады,что  тебе здесь  нравится. Надеюсь,ты  станешь  у  нас  завсегдатаем.:wink:

----------


## Капля

Всем пламенный привет! Сегодня у подруги ДР и послушайте какой сюрприз я ей приготовила.

----------


## Капля

Собрала попури то словами которые характеризуют имениницу. Все гости встанут вокруг неё, я включу фонограмму и походу музыки буду касаться волшебной палочкой сердца каждого из гостей.

----------


## Капля

Самое последнее откровение отвела для мужа, будет звучать отрывок из песни Желанная гр. Чай вдвоем. Надеюсь, что ей понравиться. А ещё после танца с мужем идет песня, которую она обожает: А я вовсе не колдунья. Вот так!:)

----------


## Капля

Элен, спасибо! Я просто уверена, что я буду здесь висеть, уж больно близкая мне тема. Всегда хотела вести разные мероприятия. Может быть начитавшись и начну;-).

----------


## Лраиса

Всем приветики!!!!!! 14 сентября вела свадьбу. Просто какой-то кошмар!!! Невеста с женихом приехали пьяные, гости приехали тоже пьяные. Вместо 30 человек было десять, дружка заикается и просила не задавать ей чего разговорного, дружочек тоже пьяный, но скорее сонный. Только сели за стол, друг говорит, хотим танцевать, а гости голодные и хотят есть. Папа невесты напился, и весь вечер ко мне приставал с любовными речами, единственными, кто был на свадьбе нормальными это мама жениха и невесты. Я провела все по правилам и достойно, но выматалась, как бобик…. 
lorika@amur.ru

----------


## Капля

Лраиса, очень вам сочувствую. Чего только в жизни не бывает, но если вы справились, то ОГРОМНЫЙ вам ПЛЮС! Меня вот однажды попросили поснимать свадьбу, так там проблема была в том, что половина гостей немые и слабослышащие люди, включая жениха с невестой.

----------


## mona_81

*Капля*,ТЫ ИЗ НОВОКУЗНЕЦКА???????:redface:

----------


## Капля

mona_81, Ага от туда! Я смотрю ты тоже! Будем знакомы:smile:

----------


## mona_81

*Капля*,очень рада землякам!!!!))))

----------


## ИРИША

Коллеги, выручайте! Два года веду свадьбы, но ни разу не было больше 90 человек. А 22 сентября такая свадьба - 150 чел., и я понятия не имею, что делать с такой ордой:) Как их поднимать-веселить? Какие конкурсы можно использовать для этой толпы? Молодые клянутся, что все гости нормальные и веселые, но мне все равно страшновато, честно говоря:) Подскажите групповые "веселухи", конкурсы, как и что с гостями делать? Весь мой арсенал рассчитан на половину такой компании...:(

----------


## Татьянка

> А 22 сентября такая свадьба - 150 чел., и я понятия не имею, что делать с такой ордой:)


:eek:  Работай, как обычно!!!! Нет никакой разницы в 100 или 150 чел. (По крайней мере для меня) Даже проще, если даже 50 уйдет курить, 100- останется!!!:biggrin:  Лично мне проще на большом количестве работать!!! :Aga:   Работаю, что с 30, что с 200 , как всегда!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> Подскажите групповые "веселухи", конкурсы, как и что с гостями делать? Весь мой арсенал рассчитан на половину такой компании...:(


Есть эстафеты? Просто увелич кол-во участников и всё!!!! В парных прибавь ещё две-три пары и всё!!!

----------


## Марджина

да , не позавидуешь 14.09 работала свадьбу 100 человек , как толпа баранов , неуправляемые , поздравления продолжались аж 2,5 часа никто не хотел ничего слушать мне даже пришлось повышать голос , в особенности на молодежь . вроде бы неудобно , но  по хорошему  меня не понимали , зато танцевали на ура под любую песню . никаких претензий . а вот 15.09 свадьба 20 человек  все тихо спокойно . зато танцы, молодежи нужен клубняк . а 3 бабушкам золотое кольцо . так вот
замучили диджея , но ничего пережили справились .
А по поводу игр , на самом деле все тоже самое только задействованны больше людей . удачи тебе!!! :Aga:

----------


## Марджина

> Здравствуйте, господа мэтры!!! Очень приятно читать вас- Какие вы молодцы! Я пока начинающая, провела всего 2 свадьбы и один юбилей. На носу очередная свадьба, а мне для конкурса нужен смех. Громкий смех хотя бы минутку. Может, кто-нибудь поделится? Заранее спасибо!


Кубаночка нашла ли смех ? Незнаю подойдет ли к сказке что нибудь из этого , попробуй .

----------


## Sens

> Собрала попури то словами которые характеризуют имениницу. Все гости встанут вокруг неё, я включу фонограмму и походу музыки буду касаться волшебной палочкой сердца каждого из гостей.


Великолепно!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

а было бы замечательно ещё и нам всем выложить ваши нарезки,потому как пригодилось бы всем а я выложу  Толкунова Сердце моё не камень" и про глаза два брильянта,три карата... :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

:smile:  Молодцы, девчёнки, не ленитесь нарезки делать, Супер.

----------


## maknata

> Молодцы, девчёнки, не ленитесь нарезки делать, Супер.


Ток давайте нарезки к музыке, а то будем искать что где))

----------


## Кубаночка

Марджина, смех супер, особенно детский! Прошла моя ТРЕТЬЯ свадьба, прошла на одном дыхании и на ура! Сложность ещё заключалась в том, что я вела свадьбу во дворе невесты, то есть молодые из загса приехали к нам на 2,5 часа и уехали.  Я за это время прогнала дарение, и блок игр и забав для молодожёнов, потом красиво провели их и занялись гостями. 
У меня есть диск "танцы народов мира", и мы делали такую фишку:
пока была танцевальная пауза, выдернули несколько гостей, переодели втихаря, и я объявила: "Дорогие гости, Буквально пол часа назад в нашем аэропорту приземлился самолёт с очень долгожданными гостями, сейчас они подъехали ко двору, и просят нас присесть и выслушать их поздравления" заинтригованные гости расселсь за столы, мы включаем Сиртаки и выпускаем первых 2-х человек (из простыни забабахали наряд, на голове венок из лавра (т.е. из вишни). Как они выплясывали!!! И так по ходу вышли ещё грузины под лезгинку, евреи под "Семь сорок", цыганки под цыганочку (парней приодели и карты в руки дали),  и на закуску: "Верочка, не стесняйся, смелей."- Сердючка, гостья с Украины!  :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

> "танцы народов мира"


Вот жэто здорово! Я тоже люблю танцевальные игры, правда, боюсь, что у меня в программе их перебор. Хотя у меня ещё есть задумки, надо костюмы сделать, пока некогда. С переодеваниями две танц. игры, плюс 3 принудительных танца для всех гостей (тоесть они думают, что будем играть, а в итоге всем приходится танцевать). Зато, у меня не бывает жалоб, что никто не танцует,:smile: и получается, что просто конкурсы проводить времени не остаётся. Надо жертвовать танцевальными, а они мне так нравятся!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*innca*,
 пожалуйста с этого места подробнее-какие танц.конкурсы проводите?

----------


## Инна Р.

Например: нужно придумать повод, что б выстроить всех паровозиком. Типа, сейчас мы повезём молодых в свадебное путешествие. Всех поднимаю выстраиваю. В переди важно поставить кого то, кто хоть как то проявил себя в танцах. когда все встали, спрашиваю молодых в каком вагоне они поедут. сажаю их, например в 3 , тоесть ставлю в тот же паровозик. и врубаю ЛОМБАДУ! Деваться некуда, все едут, ещё как. два раза просят включить. все остальные танцы так же, главное выбрать повод побезотказней! но это не конкурс, это игра. а конкурсы с переодеваниями. Кому то в процессе розыгрыша дастался мешок с цыганским костюмом, кому то костюмБАБА НА ЧАЙНИК и т. д ., первые спляшут ЦЫГАНОЧКУ, вторые РУССКУЮ ПЛЯСОВУЮ. Танцуют всегда здорово, умеют или нет.Главное, музыку позадорнее. например, ЦЫГАНОЧКИ Уменя разные есть, а я включаю ту, что ДЕЛИЖАНС исполняет.

----------


## Ильич

> Уже года 3 ищу Доченьку (Кобзон) никак не могу найти. Не дадите ссылочку, плиз, плиз ??


Куда сбросить ДОЧЕНЬКУ? Дай МЫЛО.

----------


## Ильич

> Например: нужно придумать повод, что б выстроить всех паровозиком. Типа, сейчас мы повезём молодых в свадебное путешествие. Всех поднимаю выстраиваю. В переди важно поставить кого то, кто хоть как то проявил себя в танцах. когда все встали, спрашиваю молодых в каком вагоне они поедут. сажаю их, например в 3 , тоесть ставлю в тот же паровозик. и врубаю ЛОМБАДУ! Деваться некуда, все едут, ещё как. два раза просят включить. все остальные танцы так же, главное выбрать повод побезотказней! но это не конкурс, это игра. а конкурсы с переодеваниями. Кому то в процессе розыгрыша дастался мешок с цыганским костюмом, кому то костюмБАБА НА ЧАЙНИК и т. д ., первые спляшут ЦЫГАНОЧКУ, вторые РУССКУЮ ПЛЯСОВУЮ. Танцуют всегда здорово, умеют или нет.Главное, музыку позадорнее. например, ЦЫГАНОЧКИ Уменя разные есть, а я включаю ту, что ДЕЛИЖАНС исполняет.


Предлагаю поинтереснее
Танец "ДВА ПАРОВОЗА"
Выбирается мальчик и девочка - "Локомотив истории" и "паровозик из ромашково". Потом обьясняю как к паровозу цепляются вагоны - за мальчика цепляется девочка и наоборот ( это только в начале) далее обясняются правила : Вы поедете по рельсам, рельсы проложены по всему залу . А вокруг Вас вагоны, вагоны, вагоны.... Главное набрать побольше вагонов! НО! Если вагоны закончатся МОЖНО ВРЕЗАТЬСЯ В ХВОСТ СОСЕДЕНГО СОСТАВА отрезая себе немного. ГЛАВНОЕ чтобы к концу танца у кого то из Вас было МАКСИМАЛЬНОЕ КОЛИЧЕСТВО ВАГОНОВ!
Включается музыка типа Королев.. А ну ка убери свой чемоданчик или "Он ухал вдаль на ночной электричке" и начинается такая чума - столы сносят....

----------


## Инна Р.

> Танец "ДВА ПАРОВОЗА"


Согласна, тоже класно! :Ok:

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Ильич*,

А зачем в конце врезаться друг в друга??? это же может просто черте чем закончиться??? ну хотя вы. конечно, у себя хозяин положения. Я провожу так же как и вы (два поровозика, у кого больше вагончиков). но я бы ни в коем случае не говорила. что можно забирать друг у друга вагончики. думаю, что такое бы началось!!!! Зачем????

У меня это замануха. чтобы как можно больше народу привлечь в круг. в конце я обязательно завожу "паровозики" так. чтобы все стояли как можно ближе к форме круга. посчитали вагончики, и можно все что угодно - например, я показываю танец. а все повторяют. или шарик по кругу разными способами передаем....

----------


## Иринка Бафф

А ну ка убери свой чемоданчик -можно для нас выложить?

----------


## Элен

Базар-вокзал  :Ok:  http://www.zaycev.net/pages/453/45375.shtml
чемоданчик http://zaycev.net/search.html?tip=tr...E0%E9%F2%E8%21
Электричка  http://www.zaycev.net/pages/1255/125537.shtml

----------


## Yuli4ka

Люди!!! наташа maknata!

Чего-то я не вижу на форуме Веты (Ани Чернышовой). она перед отъездом в отпуск так ненадолго попрощалась и пропала!!! Кто-нибудь её видел в каком-нибудь разделе????
я ей сообщение в ЛС отсылала. она не откликнулась.

АНЯ!!!! АУ!!!!! ОТЗОВИСЬ!!!!!

----------


## Кубаночка

Ильич, спасибо за паровозную идею! :Pivo:   Элен, а тебе за песенки :flower:  !!!

----------


## Ильич

> Куда сбросить ДОЧЕНЬКУ? Дай МЫЛО.


Держи КОБЗОНА с ДОЧЕНЬКОЙ

----------


## ИРИША

> Есть эстафеты? Просто увелич кол-во участников и всё!!!! В парных прибавь ещё две-три пары и всё!!!


Эстафеты-то есть, только у нас они почему-то не пользуются большим спросом... А какие еще конкурсы, кроме эстафетных, есть подходящие?

----------


## Ильич

> Эстафеты-то есть, только у нас они почему-то не пользуются большим спросом... А какие еще конкурсы, кроме эстафетных, есть подходящие?


Все когда-то бывает в первый раз.
Когда я проводил шоу на площади на 1000 человек тоже поначалу мандражировал а потом прошло. Скажу из личного опыта свадьба на 100 чел - это ОТЛИЧНО! Главное что бы у тебя был хороший микрофон с хорошой аппаратурой за спиной. Они сами себя веселить будут. Конкурсы делай с теми кто хочет... Здесь уже работают законы толпы, манипулируй ею. 
Я не вижу ваших рук! 
Разделяй зал на две большие команды и кто громче крикнет горько! Правило управления толпой разделяй и властвуй.
Делить легко 
Левые правые
молодые взрослые
мальчики- девочки
Женатые -неженатые
Ту можно выдумывать долго..
А дальше, кто лучше, кто дальше, кто громче, и т. д.
Я уверен тебе понравится.
Значительно сложнее вертеть свадьбу на 15 человек....

----------


## Ильич

> *Ильич*,
> 
> А зачем в конце врезаться друг в друга??? это же может просто черте чем закончиться??? ну хотя вы. конечно, у себя хозяин положения. Я провожу так же как и вы (два поровозика, у кого больше вагончиков). но я бы ни в коем случае не говорила. что можно забирать друг у друга вагончики. думаю, что такое бы началось!!!! Зачем????
> 
> У меня это замануха. чтобы как можно больше народу привлечь в круг. в конце я обязательно завожу "паровозики" так. чтобы все стояли как можно ближе к форме круга. посчитали вагончики, и можно все что угодно - например, я показываю танец. а все повторяют. или шарик по кругу разными способами передаем....


Дык всегда врезаются.. это же соревнование..., а как же без интриги. Ведь к концу танца у кого то должно быть БОЛЬШЕ вагонов. Никогда за 10 лет не было никаких эксцессов ни у меня ни у моих коллег.

----------


## maknata

*Yuli4ka*,
 Юль, я сама её давненько не вижу...

----------


## Кубаночка

Дорогие мои профи! Ещё один глупый вопрос: а когда вы начинали работать на мероприятиях, как часто вы были востребованы и где брали новых клиентов? У меня на горизонте ближайшая "забава"- день станицы. А я чувствую, что могу и хочу ещё, и ещё, и ещё! :Oj:

----------


## Ильич

> Дорогие мои профи! Ещё один глупый вопрос: а когда вы начинали работать на мероприятиях, как часто вы были востребованы и где брали новых клиентов? У меня на горизонте ближайшая "забава"- день станицы. А я чувствую, что могу и хочу ещё, и ещё, и ещё!


Если у Вас есть место где регистрируют браки - то там нужно организовать раздачу визиток, реклама в прессе, обьявления - все это хорошо. НО лучше всего служба ОБС. Одна Баба Сказала - сарафанное радио... Раздавайте визитки на мероприятиях, рассказывайте знакомым и незнакомым. Не сразу но круги пойдут.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> молодые взрослые


никогда не делю по такому принципу! есть много других "необидных" делений. а у нас могут и обидеться.
кто родился зимой и весной-кто родился летом и осенью.
светленькие и тёмненькие
и т.д. 
также избегаю "толстенькие и худенькие" и т.д.

----------


## Инна Р.

> где брали новых клиентов?


Я начинала  чуть больше года назад, подошла к этому вопросу серьёзно.Завела 3 разных номера телефона и стала давать обьявления. В крутых журналах указала один номер, в журнале попроше - второй, в газете РЕКЛАМА -ШАНС и ИЗ РУК В РУКИ - третий, не знаю есть ли у вас такие газеты. Через три месяца я совершенно точно знала - по крутому журналу клиенты не звонят, они заказывают всё в свадебных агенствах и подобных фирмах. По журналу попроще, клиенты звонят редко-м но зато звонят те самые свадебные агенства, хоторые хотят на вас зарабатывать. а вот по газете звонят клиенты, которых я обожаю! люди попроще, у них не так много амбиций, они конечно хотят на всём съэкономить, но начинающему и не стоит цены ломить... так что давайте объявления в газеты, и к вам потянутся клиенты. а уж потом визитки, рекомендации, предложения компаний.... УДАЧИ, ВАМ!

----------


## Ильич

> никогда не делю по такому принципу! есть много других "необидных" делений. а у нас могут и обидеться.
> кто родился зимой и весной-кто родился летом и осенью.
> светленькие и тёмненькие
> и т.д. 
> также избегаю "толстенькие и худенькие" и т.д.


Так я ж к примеру... главное РАЗДЕЛИТЬ и СПРОВОЦИРОВАТЬ СОРЕВНОВАНИЕ...

----------


## Кубаночка

> но начинающему и не стоит цены ломить... так что давайте объявления в газеты, и к вам потянутся клиенты. а уж потом визитки, рекомендации, предложения компаний.... УДАЧИ, ВАМ!
> __________________


Спасибо за информацию! Я б , честное слово, пока хоть даром работала, а брат(он музыкантит со мной) говорит- "не гони коней! Дай я репертуар отшлифую и твои идеи в кучу соберу!"
и ещё вопрос! Вы ведь им не объявляли, что у вас они, мягко говоря, не сотые? :Oj:

----------


## Инна Р.

А я вообще сюда вошла, как авантюристка. Главное, уверенность в себе. Конечно, не говорила! Правда, про опыт меня спросили только 6 клиенты, может это по тому, что мне не 18 лет... Так что врать мне тоже не пришлось. А шестым я сказала честно,  что работаю недавно, благодаря чему ещё не обнаглела, и поэтому очень постараюсь. они подробно обмусолили программу, которую я им предложила, решили что она интересная. когда уходили, сказали, что они уже в меня влюбились, поэтому не о чём не переживают. Их свадьба получилась замечательной! это было впервые, когда мне заплатили больше, чем договаривались, и насовали в машину бутылок с шампанским и вином. после этой свадьбы у меня появилась чёткая уверенность в себе, которой мне не хватало. А дальше, всё пошло, как по маслу. Главное, старайтесь!:wink:

----------


## Кубаночка

*innca*, Спасибо, подбодрили! Я вела всего 3 свадьбы, и всё это были "знакомые знакомых", я о деньгах и речи даже не вела...А брат музыкантит давно, в себе поуверенней. Единственное, что он предпринял дополнительно- вложился в хорошую аппаратуру.

----------


## Инна Р.

И ещё : вам ещё и брат поможет! музыкант! Это намного проще. Когда я начинала, просидев 15 лет дома, моя семья меня не поняла, возмущались, что я авантюристка, и зачем мне это нужно. но я сказала твёрдо: я хочу видеть прадник, счастье, слышать музыкуи и быть полезной кому то, а иначе я постарею. Они за меня очень волновались, а теперь очень довольны. но начинать было тяжело, потому что окружающие смотрели на меня, как на дуру, которая ищет себе приключений.

----------


## Кубаночка

*innca*, ты молодец! Как и все здешние обитатели, прям женщина-праздник!!! :Ok:   А я пока в пути, шагаю через выпученные глаза родных и вопросительные взгляды знакомых!kuku  А подпихнул меня, действительно, брат. Сказал: "хорош нам  с тобой фигнёй заниматься, начинаем молодость вспоминать, я ХОЧУ петь, а ты переходи с бесплатных массовиков-затейников на скромные гонорары!"

----------


## Ильич

_Я тут писал для нашего городского сайта в тему Как выбрать тамаду. Писано для заказчиков._ 

ХОРОШИЙ ВЕДУЩИЙ КТО ОН? 

Хороших ведущих раз два и обчелся. Кто хорош то? Хорош человек креативный, способный САМ написать себе сценарий и САМ его СЫГРАТЬ. Свадьба это своеобразный спектакль и тамада- главный актер и режисер этого действа. Каждая свадьба это премьера. Чтобы работать без \"груза\"( \"груз\" - занудливое произнесение избитых фраз и произведение известных действий смысл которых понятен всем с третьей секунды произнесения/ проведения/, как правило \"груз\" являет из себя украденный репертуар другого ведущего, сделаный без понимания смысла происходящего) нужно ИМПРОВИЗИРОВАТЬ. То есть, здесь и сейчас РАЗГОВАРИВАТЬ с готями о том что СЕЙЧАС происходит и делать это нужно ВЕСЕЛО. 
Не все умеют так. Все зависит кто откуда пришел в ведущие. Много жещин и дошкольных и школьных учреждений. Их можно легко узнать по манере проведения \"а-ля школьный утренник\". Есть ведущие с актерским прошлым - эти умеют обоять при первом знакомстве и свадьбы у них получаются в основном достойные. Молодая поросль пришла из КВН и СТЭМ - весело ведут но их отличает искуство представления - они привыкли к сцене и постоянно скатываются на то они вам что-то представляют и мало задействют гостей в происходящее. Хотя впоследствии от этого все уходят. 
Увы среди ведущих еще имеет место и КИДАЛОВО это когда с вами договаривается Иван Иванович, а на свадьбу приходит Вася Пупкин потому что, у Иван Ивановича заболела бабушка из Хацапетовки (нашел работу поденежнее). 
Хороший ведущий ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО имеет демонстрационный материал о проведенных уже свадьбах. На записи можно оценить КЛАСС ведущего - его умение говорить, двигаться , заводить гостей, проводить конкурсы. 
Что еще отличает хорошего ведущего - это служба ОБС (одна баба сказала) -рекомендации тех кто уже отгулял свадьбу и остался доволен происходящим. 
У каждого хорошего ведущего есть свои оригинальные "фишки" - какие то ходы, конкурсы, которых нет у других ведущих (это хранится и не дается на запись видео дабы не срисовали молодые коллеги по цеху). 
Хорошего ведущего на сентябрь нанимают в июне и как правило в началу августа все занято до начала октября. 
У хорошего ведущего, как правило, хороший радиомикрофон - долларов эдак за 300 - 400 такая техника позволет уверенно вести вечер в любом зале не боясь замираний и пропаданий звука. Очень хороший ведущий имеет свой комплект звукоусилительной техники. 
И увы, хороший ведущий хорошо стоит на сегодня это уже 150-200-300 удобных единиц. 
Не жалейте денег на хорошего ведущего. Сэкономить на тамаде - это сэкономить на памяти, свадьба пройдет и вспомнить нечего пили ели и все... не... еще танцевали.... 

_Каково Ваше мнение?_

----------


## Инна Р.

> Все зависит кто откуда пришел в ведущие.


Ой, слава богу, я не подхожу ни под один ужасный, описанный вами вариант. хотя, думаю что среди всех этих категорий есть и  настоящие зажигалки и  вялотлеюшие ...  И думаю в нашем тамадовском деле очень важно уметь обоять людей, что б им было с тобой тепло, уютно и приятно.
надо любить людей, причем всех, а разучить торжественные тексты, игры, тосты это вообще дело двадцатое. :Aga:

----------


## Ильич

> Ой, слава богу, я не подхожу ни под один ужасный, описанный вами вариант. хотя, думаю что среди всех этих категорий есть и  настоящие зажигалки и  вялотлеюшие ...  И думаю в нашем тамадовском деле очень важно уметь обоять людей, что б им было с тобой тепло, уютно и приятно.
> надо любить людей, причем всех, а разучить торжественные тексты, игры, тосты это вообще дело двадцатое.


 :flower:   :Aga:   :Ok:

----------


## Кубаночка

Ильич, отличный пиар! :smile: :smile:  :Ok:  Только что-то мне подсказывает, что даже самые востребованные и высокооплачиваемые ведущие когда-то вели свою первую свадьбу, свой первый юбилей. И вот там, на первых мероприятиях, можно и перехотеть этим жить...  А можно и воспылать с новой силой :Vah:   :Vah:   Или я не права? :Oj:

----------


## Ильич

> Ильич, отличный пиар! :smile: :smile:  Только что-то мне подсказывает, что даже самые востребованные и высокооплачиваемые ведущие когда-то вели свою первую свадьбу, свой первый юбилей. И вот там, на первых мероприятиях, можно и перехотеть этим жить...  А можно и воспылать с новой силой   Или я не права?


ВЫ правы! Писалось как скрытый пиар:tongue: 

Я провел свою первую свадьбу 5 июня, 1990 г. У меня не было хорошего микрофона, не было сценария,  был усилитель сварганеный из пригрывателя АККОРД (ужасный по сути). Спасибо, что со мной работал отличный музыкальный коллектив, а то б меня побили.... Но гости быстро напились и все прошло хорошо.... Помню вторую свадьбу на котрой побили не меня, а гитариста.. И я понял надо что то делать... Стал сочинять сценарий... Варганил я его 5 лет - не было тогда интернета, были какие то тетрадки от динозавров ведения с ужасными стихами и убогими конкурсами... Пришлось все переписывать под себя. Паралельно интуитивно нащупывал формат ведения. До 95  года я перед ткаждой свадьбой испытывал мандраж... Прошло... Потом все надоело.. Хотел даже завязать с 2003 года, депресняк усталость... Сейчас второе дыхание открылось. А как вас родненьких нашел, так яж теперь врое лучше свадьбы вести буду! 
Я понял. Главное -  не останавливаться!

----------


## Дашенька из Киева

> У меня не было хорошего микрофона, не было сценария,  был усилитель сварганеный из пригрывателя АККОРД (ужасный по сути). Спасибо, что со мной работал отличный музыкальный коллектив, а то б меня побили....


Гы, а мы сразу на первую свадьбу разорились на два хороших радиомикрофона. Вернее за три дня до свадьбы приобрели в ближайщем супермаркете нечто невразумительное за 20 у.е когда пропробовали ЭТО дома, поняли, что с ЭТИМ можно только "занято" в туалете кричать. Ясно что нужно что-то другое... Что именно мы затруднялись сказать... В результате я часов пять обзванивала все встретившиеся мне магазины муз техники, пока поняла чем отличается микрофон за 10у.е, от микрофона за 200-300.. Ну решили рискнуть (мы ж не знали а вдруг эта первая свадьба будет и последней). Купили за 500у.е два микрофона, такая жаба давила, ужас! И свадьба прошла просто великолепно (я до сих пор считаю что та первая свадьба была просто самой лучшей). И те 500 у.е мы уже окупили несколько раз и во время свадьбы про микрофоны можно не думать, вообще! Они не фонят, не отключаются, не хватают волну микрофона свадьбы из соседнего зала, и фсе такое...
Мораль - иногда нужно рискнуть и не бояться дебютировать.  Не боги горшки обжигают!

----------


## maknata

> Я провел свою первую свадьбу 5 июня, 1990 г. У меня не было хорошего микрофона, не было сценария


А я свою первую свадьбу провела в июне 1987 года.. Готового сценария днём с огнём не отыщешь.. вот и пришлось все тосты, встречу и прочее писать самой ( сейчас вспомню и вздрогну - примитив!:biggrin: ) С каждой новой свадьбой что-то дописывалось, что-то выбрасывалось. Благо хоть не всё я в свою тетрадочку записывала. Потому как эту тетрадочку у меня нагло содрали ( дала коллеге по работе переписать кой чего, а она потом передала через одну женщину, которая тоже пыталась вести свадьбы, так эта мадам и содрала без разрешения всё от буковки до буковки). Тетрадку то она мне отдала, но я её перед ней демонстративно разорвала на мелкие кусочки. С тех пор отказалась от ведения на украинском (хотя бывают случаи, но редко) и написала абсолютно новый.. ну и если чё интересное попадалось не мною писанное, тоже использовала. Ну а теперь, конечно, вообще практически на каждой свадьбе что-то новенькое. Спасибо вам, друзья! :flower:  



> И вот там, на первых мероприятиях, можно и перехотеть этим жить... А можно и воспылать с новой силой  Или я не права?


Можно.. но обычно, кто раз заболел этим делом, вряд ли выздоровеет:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

А моя первая свадьба была позорно скромной. Самое обидное,что я столько приготовила всего интересного, и побоялась. И сказала далеко не всё, и поиграла далеко не всё... :Tu:  Не знаю. поняли ли это моёи клиенты, или нет, но люди попались хорошие, расплатились, вежливое спасибо сказали.:redface:

----------


## ИРИША

_[QUOTE=Ильич;507926]Все когда-то бывает в первый раз.
Когда я проводил шоу на площади на 1000 человек тоже поначалу мандражировал а потом прошло. Скажу из личного опыта свадьба на 100 чел - это ОТЛИЧНО! Главное что бы у тебя был хороший микрофон с хорошой аппаратурой за спиной. Они сами себя веселить будут. Конкурсы делай с теми кто хочет... Здесь уже работают законы толпы, манипулируй ею. 
Я не вижу ваших рук!_ 

Спасибо, мудрейший! Девочки, спасибо, попробую не трУсить:) В воскресенье поделюсь результатами:) А это вам стихотворение, которое я сочинила для встречи молодых в самом начале банкета - использовала на последних двух свадьбах, вроде ничего?:)

Лето ушло, начинается осень,
Кончился месяц под номером восемь.
Над нами недавно дождь свежий прошел,
Но почему же нам так хорошо?
А потому что мы вместе спешим
Попасть к двум влюбленным
На праздник души!
Ждут близкие люди Лену с Аркашей,
И гости от счастья едва ли не пляшут!
Их встретят овации, крики восторга,
Два шага всего до веселья порога.
И светятся нежностью лица двоих.
Давайте же, гости, встречать молодых!

----------


## Ильич

Лето ушло, начинается осень,
Кончился месяц под номером восемь.
Над нами недавно дождь свежий прошел,
Но почему же нам так хорошо?
А потому что мы вместе спешим
Попасть к двум влюбленным
На праздник души!
Ждут близкие люди Лену с Аркашей,
И гости от счастья едва ли не пляшут!
Их встретят овации, крики восторга,
Два шага всего до веселья порога.
И светятся нежностью лица двоих.
Давайте же, гости, встречать молодых![/QUOTE]
 :flower:   :Ok:

----------


## Инна Р.

Хочу ответить *Юле*, из закрытой темы. *Юль* я точно не активистка, не студентка, не спортцменка и не ...девушка, мы в прошлом году уже зажигали нашу серебрянную свадьбу...
Интересная штука, этот интернет - можно себе любой имидж состряпать, прикидываться кем хочешь и т. д.!
А пишу много потомучто работы мало. По одному банкету в неделю, и те...
Что за свадьба 15 чел. 3 часа? никакого размаха!

----------


## Марджина

Лето ушло, начинается осень,
Кончился месяц под номером восемь.



СУПЕР  !!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Инна Р.

Давайте побеседуем вот на такую тему : фуршед перед началом банкета. Я два раза за это лето попадала в такие ситуации, когда мне предлагали 2 - 2.5 часа развлекать гостей, пока приедут молодые. а я не представляю, чем их развлекать  это время. Ну два три тоста можно сказать и то, сажать их за стол и т.д.- это уже обыкновенное застолье, но без молодых. А что ещё? В общем в обеих случаях я отправила гостей на прогулку вместе с молодыми, потеряла хорошие денежки... Теперь лето кончилось, и такие ситуации будут встречаться чаще. Расскажите, плиз, а как это происходит у вас? Спасибо, пошла делать причёску, сегодня у меня маленькая - маленькая свадебка.kuku

----------


## Dj_Sharik

> давайте побеседуем вот на такую тему : фуршед перед началом банкета. Я два раза за это лето попадала в такие ситуации, когда мне предлагали 22 - 2.5 часа развлекать гостей, пока приедут молодые. а я не представляю, чем их развлекать вэто время. ну два три тоста можно сказать и то, сажать их за стол и т.д.- это уже обыкнрвеннре застолье, но без молодых. а что ещё? В общем в обеих случаях я отправила гостей на прогулку вместе с молодыми, потеряла хорошие денежки... теперь лето кончилось, и такие ситуации будут встречаться чаще. расскажите, плиз, а как это происходит у вас? Спасибо, пошла делать причёску, сегодня у меня маленькая - маленькая свадебка.


отличный способ внятно, в спокойной обстановке обьяснить гостям, что успех свадьбы, а значит и радость "молодых", и т.п. пусть и возложенно на ведущего, но зависит от вас, дорогие гости. Главное правильно это подать.
Вообще фуршет особо и вести не надо, познакомились, пообщались.
Меня спасает что я сам пою, легкая музыка, не принужденная беседа, всегда располагает гостей.

----------


## Инна Р.

> отличный способ внятно, в спокойной обстановке обьяснить гостям,


Да, согласна с вами, но это приходится делать бесплатно. У нас, как в магазине, клиенты платят за определённую развлекательную программу, и мне никак не приходит в голову, изи чего же она должна состоять, учитывая что гости ещё трезвы, да и вообще игры в начале? Непонятно.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

ПРИВЕТ НАРОД!дали ссылочку этого форума, так рада, мне тут вообще не с кем пообщать на эту тему, работаю в этой области недавно, года 2, но со школьной скамьи чувстую в себе призвание именно в этой обласи. Поэтому в институте, на вечеринках, на всех  днюхах, свадьбах друзей вела все что можно, а вот потом пришла в голову мысль, а почему бы не поработать за денежку, и вошла во вкус)))
Только вот мысли уже как болоте на одном месте и ни туда, ни сюда. Буду делиться своими наработками, да и заодно свежаю струя как раз кстати, может вдохновит на что.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Когда я начинала, просидев 15 лет дома, моя семья меня не поняла, возмущались, что я авантюристка, и зачем мне это нужно. но я сказала твёрдо: я хочу видеть прадник, счастье, слышать музыкуи и быть полезной кому то, а иначе я постарею. Они за меня очень волновались, а теперь очень довольны. но начинать было тяжело, потому что окружающие смотрели на меня, как на дуру, которая ищет себе приключений


молодец, как я поняла тезка моя)) ты знаешь я тоже долго размышляла по этому поводу, а стоит ли. Сама работаю с муз школе с детьми, веселухи хватает, да и все мероприятия школьного масштаба веду тоже я, безумно страшно было решиться работать именно за деньги, это же ответсвенность, но меня толкул случай. Побывала на свадьбах нескольких своих друзей тут у нас в поселке, и в г Тюмени, и не увидев ничего интересного подумала, что кто если не я должна решиться составить интересный сценарий и подарить людям радость не хуже других ведущих, тех, что я видела.
Сама удивлялась своей смелосто, но решилась))) Теперь вот иногда провожу, очень приятно, когда молодые и гости говорят в конце, нам понравилось, спасибо, все так здорово. А одни молодые даже помимо гонорара еще подарили бутылку шампанского с коробкой конфет и долго благодарили, нет большей радости))






> А подпихнул меня, действительно, брат. Сказал: "хорош нам с тобой фигнёй заниматься, начинаем молодость вспоминать, я ХОЧУ петь, а ты переходи с бесплатных массовиков-затейников на скромные гонорары!"


молодец! так держать, гонорары у меня тоже весьма скромны, муж говорит не ценишь ты себя, а я думаю вот когда проработаю лет 5 как минимум, и когда почувствую себя профи, вот тогда цены и подниму.




> Сэкономить на тамаде - это сэкономить на памяти, свадьба пройдет и вспомнить нечего пили ели и все... не... еще танцевали....


здорово сказано, так оно и есть, я видела и одних и других и третьих, каждый раз просматривая свадьбы, у которых гуляли мы, учусь как не надо проводить, и на своих ошибках тоже, иногда новую игру опробываю, если не пошло, убираю вообще, каждый раз стараюсь хоть что то новое, но ввести, иначе скучно самой становится.
Всю жизнь мечтала пойти на режиссерский, но в наш год поступления не было бесплатных мест, пошла по музыке, но призвание осталось, думаю что это тоже хороший выход своих эмоций и неплохой способ доказать себе, что не все еще потеряно

----------


## Инна Р.

> как я поняла тезка моя


Ну, если уж БУРНЫЙ ПОТОК, то точно тёзка. Рада привествовать, сейчас очень некогда, завтра отвечу, осваивайся пока, тут много интересного... :Aga:

----------


## хухрындик

*innca*,
 У меня была похожая ситуация. Во время фуршета играл сакс и скрипка...все остались довольны. ИМХО. В начале, пока все трезвые, пусть поговорят.... я не думаю что очень приятно им будет играть во что-то при свете белого дня...

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> А можно поподробнее про историю любви написать. Ну прямо по сценарию, пожалуйста. Очень интересная идея.



Продолжение, вернее, окончание!...

И сегодня мы с вами являемся свидетелями любви и отмечаем рождение новой семьи – семьи Куменко! «ГОРЬКО!» - молодым!

019. «СВАДЕБНЫЙ МАРШ»

Уважаемые гости, сегодня от нашей молодой пары исходит такая энергия счастья и любви, что вы можете загадать желание, во время танца аккуратно дотронуться до наших ребят, и оно обязательно сбудется. 

020 МЕДЛЕННЫЙ ТАНЕЦ 



А где начало, все пересмотрела??? можно еще раз, плиз

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Рада привествовать, сейчас очень некогда, завтра отвечу, осваивайся пока, тут много интересного...


ага, я думаю ты меня поняла)))))
насчет интересного ты права, супер, уже который час сижу, в голове каша, но вот нашла идейку, хочу все почитать, а начала не могу, (СМ выше) может найдется автор, буду рада))

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Здравствуйте, господа ведущие! Хочу попросить вашей помощи. Очень нужен сценарий сказки для корпоративного праздника, т.е. тема любая, но только не свадебная. Сказка предполагает наличие костюмов, выбираются участники из гостей, текст читает ведущий, а участники повторяют то, что говорит ведущий. Вот, примерно так. Если у кого-нибудь есть подобные сценарии, поделитесь пожалуйста. Буду очень благодарна.


Вот Муравей голубых кровей –он у нас  не то чтоб гей, он вообще не голубой он с рогатой головой. Он и строен он и мал, всех в лесу в гробу видал! Он удалый паренек, он построит теремок! 
(муравей садится в центр комнаты)

Стоит терем теремок, он ни низок ни высок. Кто кто в теремочке живет? Я Муравей голубых кровей. А ты кто?

Я лягушка – выпивушка – она жила на болоте не в великой охоте. Однажды с похмелья учинила веселье, ради счастья души подожгла камыши. Чуя последствия, опасаясь следствия, ударилась в бега, да увидела рога. Думала гей - оказалось муравей! Вроде видный паренек лягушка лезет теремок. И стали они жить вдвоем.
. Кто кто в теремочке живет? Я муравей –голубых кровей, я лягушка – выпивушка. А ты кто?

Я Заяц наркоинвалид – купил  он гоночный болид, старое корыто два колеса прибито, одно приколочено, другое приторочено. Разогнал его вскорости до немыслимой скорости, одной ногой толкался, тремя брыкался. Пока ковырялся в березу вписался. Болид в лепешку колеса в картошку. Зайца потрепало, уши оборвало, выбило глаз - не гоняй в другой раз. В общем порок привел зайца в теремок. И стали они жить втроем.
Кто кто в теремочке живет? Я муравей –голубых кровей, я лягушка – выпивушка. Я Заяц наркоинвалид А ты кто?

Я Лиса Алиса бывшая актриса – богемная девица весь лес на нее дивиться, в дорогой шубе ходит ни с кем дружбы не водит. Хитрая плутовка, зверей обводит ловко. Ночами гонит самогон – имеет блат со всех сторон. Используя дедукцию – лиса решила сбыть продукцию. Увидала теремок, и зашла на огонек.
И стали они жить вчетвером.
Кто кто в теремочке живет? Я муравей –голубых кровей, я лягушка – выпивушка. Я Заяц наркоинвалид Я Лиса Алиса - бывшая актриса А ты кто?

Я Испанский коршун  - он старый вояка, лихой собака, как заложит вираж, его бросает в мандраж, но виду не кажет хоть с двух шагов мажет. Летает коршун низенько зато жрет не маленько. Замечтался в пике, оказался в теремке. И стали они жить впятером.
Кто кто в теремочке живет? Я муравей –голубых кровей, я лягушка – выпивушка. Я Заяц наркоинвалид Я Лиса Алиса - бывшая актриса, Я Испанский коршун  А ты кто?

Я Слон мутант – наш мутант офигительный талант, работал тараном практически задаром. Пребывая в прострации, попал под радиацию. Хоть и странный на вид, но стал знаменит. Обнаглел слон до отвращения ходит в гости, без приглашения завидев теремок ломанул на порог. (Слон с разбега вламывается в теремок) 

Вот так все развалилось и сказка завершилась. А вам поучение – не ходите в гости без приглашения.


Сочиняли сами с мужем, так что незаезжанная, может кому пригодится))

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> 14 сентября вела свадьбу. Просто какой-то кошмар!!! Невеста с женихом приехали пьяные, гости приехали тоже пьяные. Вместо 30 человек было десять, дружка заикается и просила не задавать ей чего разговорного, дружочек тоже пьяный, но скорее сонный. Только сели за стол, друг говорит, хотим танцевать, а гости голодные и хотят есть. Папа невесты напился, и весь вечер ко мне приставал с любовными речами, единственными, кто был на свадьбе нормальными это мама жениха и невесты. Я провела все по правилам и достойно, но выматалась, как бобик….


молодец! что не сдалась!!!


У меня в том году тоже ситуация была охохо, ладно что работала по просьбе окллеги по работе и взяла с нее чисто символически)
Жених женился уже 2ой раз, непутевый паренек, за 30 лет уже, невеста беременная, вся нервная, еще и не местная, он напился уже в загсе, приехали в ресторан он уже никакущий, я только отвела кое как торжественную часть, объявила перекур на покушать, потанцевать, он что то ляпнул невесте, та зимой в декабре ломанулась на улицу, тормознула тачку и уехала в неизвестном направлении. Сотика у нее не было , искали все, кто куда. Нашли через 2 часа в подъезде дома, где жил жених, сидела на батареях(. Понятно, что в этом время было бесполезно что то проводить, половина народу убежала, половина тупо ждала. Ладно еще , что народу было 20 чел и все родственники. Когда они ее нашли я говорю давайте продолжим, кое как их развеселили, но все равно ушла раньше, мы поговорили с мамой его( колегой моей) и решили, что они в конце лучше потанцуют сами






> так там проблема была в том, что половина гостей немые и слабослышащие люди, включая жениха с невестой.


ничего себе!?! капец


*mona_81*,
 о, я тебя тут нашла!!! ты меня надеюсь узнала)))




> Даже проще, если даже 50 уйдет курить, 100- останется!!! Лично мне проще на большом количестве работать!!! Работаю, что с 30, что с 200 , как всегда!!!


супер, вот это уже профи!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> А свадьбу хотят с туристическим уклоном. Причем сам он депутат и будет много начальства. Может кто подскажет игры на туристическую тему? Буду благодарна. И вам помогу, чем сиогу.


 я как то делала тоже карту, и в начале вечера она уже висела на стене, на ней были смешный названия типа озеро Коньячное, город Шампань, а с другой стороны крестиком наугад нарисовала. и в  течении вечера они должны были поставить свое имя в любом уголке этой карты, но не повторяться, а в конце мы переворачивали карту, и там, где стоял крестик протыкали иголочкой и с др стороны смотрели чье имя совпало с этим крестиком, и дарили бутылку шампанского. Можно еще как то обыграть, мы сами это придумали, и карту тоже)) между прочим народ так бурно там толпился

----------


## Ильич

> Вот Муравей голубых кровей –он у нас  не то чтоб гей, он вообще не голубой он с рогатой головой. Он и строен он и мал, всех в лесу в гробу видал! Он удалый паренек, он построит теремок! 
> (муравей садится в центр комнаты)
> 
> ..................................
> Сочиняли сами с мужем, так что незаезжанная, может кому пригодится))


 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :flower:  
Бениссимо!

----------


## mona_81

*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,
 Ну приветик-приветик!!!!Тут мне очень нравится, правда не очень часто сюда захожу по некоторым причинам.....Респект тебе!:smile:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Бениссимо!


спасибо, приятно получать похвалу от видавших))))

*mona_81*,
 ага, приветик)))) вот так случайно раз, два, ссылочку туда, сюда и второе дыхание))))

----------


## Инна Р.

> А одни молодые даже помимо гонорара еще подарили бутылку шампанского с коробкой конфет


Какие то клиенты у вас, жадноватые. Бутылки, не по одной - пакетами, и конфеты у нас бесконца суют. Иногда денюжку лишнюю сунут. но я, как человек не пьющий, таким подаркам вовсе не рада. Денежка ещё ладно, пригодится, а вот бутылки. Но самое обидное, что никто и никогда не подарил вместо этих бутылок самый скромный букетик цветов :Tu:  - Я бы так обрадовалась!!!!! И вот, дамы - тамадамы, хочяу спросить у вас, а вам цветы дарят, или это одна я такая, неумею вдохновить клиентов?....

----------


## Инна Р.

> Меня спасает что я сам пою,





> играл сакс и скрипка..


Ой, мальчишки - я всё поняла, Не пою, на саксе не шпарю, шпаги не глотаю... на фуршетах мне не заработать :frown: , ну и ладно, пусть эти гости шарики надувают, как все. А вам спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Ильич

Девочки и мальчики прочитайте это:

http:/*************.com/files/1854475

и ваш взгляд на жизнь семейную поменяется...
Я когда веду свадьбы уже сразу вижу кто богиня, кто фея, кто дурак продвинутый....
Букоф много, но чтение увлекательное
 :Aga:   :Aga:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> И вот, дамы - тамадамы, хочяу спросить у вас, а вам цветы дарят, или это одна я такая, неумею вдохновить клиентов?....


да клиенты у нас не разбегутся, иногда и покушать не преложат, всякие попадаются, а цветы, ууу, если только поклонник какой тут же на свадьбе объявляется, то  может что то преподнести, и то не цветы






> Девочки и мальчики прочитайте это:


тут региться надо,? а то у меня какое то скачивание файлов вылазиет и все, или надо скачать, объясните вы чайнику, я с компом недавно дружу

----------


## мельник

Уважаемые ведущие, я провожу свадьбы и одновременно обеспечиваю живую музыку и поэтому у меня вопрос  больше к музыкантам на свадьбах какие песни лучше заводят гостей

----------


## мельник

[IMG]56891[/IMG]

----------


## Татьянка

> И вот, дамы - тамадамы, хочяу спросить у вас, а вам цветы дарят, или это одна я такая, неумею вдохновить клиентов?....





> да клиенты у нас не разбегутся, иногда и покушать не преложат, всякие попадаются, а цветы, ууу, если только поклонник какой тут же на свадьбе объявляется, то может что то преподнести, и то не цветы


 :Aga:   :Tu:  ..эт точно....

----------


## Инна Р.

Очень, очень, очень жаль.... :frown: это я по поводу цветов. во всём будем искать приятное, бутылки они ведь тоже от сердца отрывают... :Aga:  
а это вам за вех клиентов - недотёп! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> бутылки они ведь тоже от сердца отрывают...


:biggrin:  эх.... мне они даром не надь...тока если на магарычи:wink:

----------


## Инна Р.

> мне они даром не надь


А я как увижу эти вёдра, забитые букетами.... Ну, да ладно,:rolleyes:  на даче срежу очередное ведро цветов и всё в порядке...

----------


## maknata

А мне цветы на выпускных дарят:smile: , дети. Приятно! Когда то три подряд выпускных провела и с каждого штук десять букетов привезла. Вся квартира в цветах была! А когда то почти год работала с одним классом - режессировала все их мероприятия. Класс был довольно проблемный, чтобы их расслабить, снять с них напряжение пришлось выгнать с репетиции всех родителей и учителей, повалялись вместе с ними на сцене, подрыгали ножками:biggrin:  В общем слепила из них то что хотела. А потом у них был последний звонок. Я пришла на этот последний звонок к дочери, но мои выпускники меня заметили, и когда предложили вручить цветы учителям полкласса ринулось вручать букеты мне. До чего это было приятно! :Ok:

----------


## Инна Р.

вот и я о том, что для женщины значит значит бутылка, а что цветы...
почему люди не понимают. ведь на банкете они суют тебе бутылки, потому что хотят выссказать какую то особую благодарность, и бутылок, видать у них много остаётся. А цветов остаётся ещё больше, не думаю, что им жалко самый скромный букетик отдать, думаю, что просто не догадываются... вот это и обидно.

----------


## Татьянка

*innca*,
 :wink: Я про бутылки, что даром не надь... 

на последней свадьбе, взяла и сама напросилась на букет, в шутку спросила зачем им так много....:rolleyes: :biggrin:  Не могла устоять- мои любимые чайные розы проплывали мимо..... :Vah:   :Oj:   Вот и обнаглела!!! :Aga:  :rolleyes:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Я про бутылки, что даром не надь...


понятно, а то я уж подумала, во девчёнки - никаккие цветочки им не нужны, одна я дурочка синтеминтальная. А вот уже сколько ответов, МЫ, ДЕВЧЁНКИ, все любим цветы, поэтому *УВАЖАЕМЫЕ ЖЕНИХИ И НЕВЕСТЫ, если вы нашли нашу беседку и подслушиваете, знайте - ДАМАМ, которые дарят вам праздник, можно подарить цветы!*

----------


## Лраиса

да клиенты у нас не разбегутся, иногда и покушать не преложат, всякие попадаются, а цветы, ууу, если только поклонник какой тут же на свадьбе объявляется, то может что то преподнести, и то не цветы:mad: :mad: :mad: :mad: 

И снова всем приветики !!!!!!  :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:  
Как же разбежались. Хоть бы не забывали покормить и то хорошо!!!!!! А то бывает за 6 часов мало того, что присесть нет времени, то о поесть не предложат..Прошла снова свадьба. Жених маленький, а невеста :Jopa:   не постеснялась одеть туфли на высоком каблуке, и была на много-много выше жениха была видимо не в своем уме, все время спрашивала, а мы скоро пойдем в номера??? Странно, а причем здесь я????? :tongue: Номера и я???? Господи с кем приходится работать… Знаете недавно не помню, где увидела костюм свиньи-стриптизерши – елки так загорелась, тема классная, но вот как его шить не как не могу, фотка слишком маленькая , никто не понимает…… спасибо за ссылку на минуса……. Ребята у кого какие фишки по встрече молодых, я встречаю с сердцем, они в него проходят, а после этого конфетти, на ура!!!!! А вы как коллеги?
На свадьбе всякое  увидишь,
Такое даже там бывает,
Что, кто жених, а кто невеста
Порой и гости забывают.
Да недавно видела , что многие тамады из Москвы пользуются видеопроектором, показывают типо, кино про молодых, вставляют их фото в какие-нибудь готовые тела и т. д. проходит на ура. Что вы думаете по этому поводу….. :Pivo:  :
lorika@amur.ru

----------


## Лраиса

Бывает блюд валом, а не предложат, Пусть проподает, а бывает  зовут гостем на второй день все доедать и тортом угостим и т.д некоторые тиамады в моем регионе соблюдают условие- отдельный столик со всеми блюдами, я себе этого не позволяю, говорю-- я на работе.....
lorika@amur.ru

----------


## Татьянка

> да клиенты у нас не разбегутся, иногда и покушать не преложат, всякие попадаются, а цветы, ууу, если только поклонник какой тут же на свадьбе объявляется, то может что то преподнести, и то не цветы


:frown: :mad:  :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

> отдельный столик со всеми блюдами, я себе этого не позволяю,


вотмне , например, очеень странно слышать про еду, покормят, не покормят. У нас в свадебном журнале( которые бесплатно лежат в ЗАГСах ) написано: выбирая тамаду вы должны знать- .... уважающий себя профессионал, не будет есть на вашем банкете, и тем более употреблять спиртное. и в моём контракте написано: не занимать место за столом, и не употреблять спиртного. У нас это в порядке вещей, хоть 8 часов работай. Прошу кофе у афициантов, если устала, уходя спрашиваю - сколько я должна за кофе, правда они не берут. а кушать я и сама отказываюсь, работаю, еду не замечаю вообще.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Да недавно видела , что многие тамады из Москвы пользуются видеопроектором, показывают типо, кино про молодых, вставляют их фото в какие-нибудь готовые тела и т. д. проходит на ура.


Конечно, все технические навароты, это замечательно, разнообразие и вообще людям нравится видеть себя на экранах, а с другой стороны - ещё и с фотками возись, фильмы собирай... ещё сложнее станет подготовиться...

----------


## Татьянка

*innca*,
 Не в этом дело, (у нас нет контрактов).  Мы уже не раз поднимали эту тему, Я тоже не сяду за стол, но приятно, когда подойдут поинтересуются, а не проголодалась ли я и  музыкант. Дело во внимании. :Aga:   Иногда воды не предложат, у меня было ситуация, приехала на банкет, начались сильные боли- приняла анестезирующее лекарство. И как результат- сухость во рту:eek: , я не могу губы разлепить- сок не пью во время работы- сладкий очень, а на столах минералка только французская(дорогая) и спросить неудобняк. В туалет бегала- смочить губы хотя бы, потом уже официант заметил, что со мной происходит и принес бутылку этой воды на свой страх и риск.:frown:  :Aga:  




> тем более употреблять спиртное.


:eek: для меня это вообще неприемлемо, сама не пью, музыкант у меня тоже не потребляющий, а если работает ещё и баянист, то и он превращается в трезвенника.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

я думаю,что предложить поесть -это вполне нормально,мы ведь тоже люди,другое дело,что некогда .мне цветы 2 раза дарили за мою недолгую практику,но это от людей зависит,то есть я хочу сказать,что это не были мои самые лучшие свадьбы,просто мне повезло....иногда дарят конфеты и вино,когда приходят забирать диск.....но ещё раз повторяюсь,это зависит от людей.....а в прошлую субботу родители нам овацию устроили,взяли микрофон и попросили всех гостей выпить за нас-было очень приятно......(а мама жениха положила нам целый пакет вкусностей).вот так.....

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Ребята у кого какие фишки по встрече молодых, я встречаю с сердцем, они в него проходят, а после этого конфетти, на ура!!!!! А вы как коллеги?


а как это в сердце входят? я такого не видела.
мы делаем либо ленточки, 3 дорожки, бокалы связанный вместе с шампанским, либо салют из шариков, каша,и т д




> некоторые тиамады в моем регионе соблюдают условие- отдельный столик со всеми блюдами, я себе этого не позволяю, говорю-- я на работе.....


ой, мне вообще неудобно будет такое обсуждать, иногда подойдут, скажут мол садитесь покушайте, а отдельного места просто нет, нет уж, я как нибудь водичкой обойдусь. Про минералку сразу говорю, чтобы бутылочку мне поставили








> написано: выбирая тамаду вы должны знать- .... уважающий себя профессионал, не будет есть на вашем банкете, и тем более употреблять спиртное.


насчет спиртного понятно, а почему бы не поесть, я не понимаю, если только отдельное место есть, в некоторых помещениях нету, а так все таки я думаю можно немного




> а на столах минералка только французская(дорогая) и спросить неудобняк


у нас поселок небольшой, крутых не бывает, есть совсем деревенские)) а есть обыкновенные, поэтому половину народу всегда на свадьбе знаю, ну вы меня понимаете. В городе понятно встречаются крутики, даже не представляю  как они вообще гуляют

----------


## Инна Р.

> а в прошлую субботу родители нам овацию устроили,


Да, такие приятные моменты у иеня тоже случаются, иногда. а на позопрошлой свадьбе мы с мужем вдвоём были, он музыку включал. Так ближе к концу гости нам тоже горько кричали, и целоваться пришлось!
 было приятно, конечно.:rolleyes:

----------


## Татьянка

> В городе понятно встречаются крутики, даже не представляю как они вообще гуляют


:mad: Жуть полная!!!! Не дай бог!!!! Врагу не пожелаю такого счастья!!!  :Aga:  :frown:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*bhbyf*,
 Иришка, привет! присоединяюсь! Это в генах славянского народа встретить с распростёртыми объятьями и накормить!
А щас видать витаминов МерикансЬкЫх обожрались- и всё переводят на их принципы.
ЕаНа встречах с заказчиками мы тактично предупреждаем, что если покормите - хорошо, если нет- то не обидимся, возьмём с собой и воду и бутерброды. Все понимают, что свадьба дело затратное и накрывать спец. столик или заплатить 100 грн за каждого музыканта-оператора-тамаду- дело накладное, да и на практике сталкиваемся с тем, что нас силком усаживают за стол поесть, т.к. проплачено за нас. как и за всех гостей, а енти профурсетки-официантки. млин, кроме бутербродов и нарезки больше ничего не ставят нам. И такая ситуация в 99 % свадеб. Мы ж перекусываем тогда. когда свободная минутка- у каждого своя.
и поэтому сразу эти моменты обговариваем, чтоб на ...скупердяев не нарваться- а где вы взяли бутерброды и воду- не у нас ли на столе?!
А пить - енто  действительно полный абзац. А мне много и не надо - 50 грамм винца и я ужО сплю аки младенец!
А пракеты нам предлагают с едой, но мы в городе как-то стесняемся брать и просто отказываемся. А ежели в селе - то не выпустят со двора. пока пакетище не сунут.
Как грится случаи бывают разные как в ентом анекдоте:

Собирается поручик Ржесвкий на бал- мажет гусинным жиром голову. потом перёд (в штанах).
Денщик удивлённо спрашивает- А зачем. вашбродь?
- На всякий случай-, отвечает поручик и мажет зад жиром
Деньщик удивленно- А там зачем?
А Ржевский, загадочно улыбаясь - Дык, случаи бывают разные!
О как!

----------


## januly

добрый вечер колеги!подскажите как поставить фото.чтото не получается.

----------


## januly

А я считаю что ничего страшного в этом нет.Сколько проводила всегда предлагают и есть и пить.У нас всегда шведский стол подходи и набирай.Я пока не проведу торжественную часть не ем и не пью.А когда обьявляю для всех гостей фото паузу обычно это затягивается на 30 минут.можно и перекусить.Я много не ем так как петь с полным желудком плохо.Ну если чтото дают беру а не дают тоже не обязаны.Главное-благодарят.Ведь мы же не на войне какие могут быть контракты?Мы че человеки.И если тамада выпил(а)как можно говорить настоящий он или нет.Некоторым это надо для храбрости.Ну как иотпечатков пальцев нет одинаковых так и мнения людские.

----------


## Инна Р.

Да, девушки, а разговор с цветочков начался, но тема еды обсуждается намного активнее! :smile: Ну тогда, пожелаю всем не жадных клиентов.
и пусть кормят творческий потенциал получшее...:rolleyes:

----------


## Yuli4ka

*januly*,

В личном кабинете выбери опцию "Изменить аватар". А там есть поле: "загрузить изображение" или с компа или с интернета. Для фото есть ограничения по размеру. Моя фотка очень долго грузилась.

----------


## Yuli4ka

я преклоняюсь перед профессионалами, которые не едят и не пьют на банкетах. обходятся водичкой!!!

В ХОРОШЕМ СМЫСЛЕ СЛОВА!!!

Я вот лично приезжаю на банкет. вижу шикарные красивые вкусности. и начинаю хотеть есть. ОЧЕНЬ!!!!! Покупаю себе чай, кофе, иногда с музыкантами колбасу и бутерброды с собой берем... 

но если кормят, приглашают за стол, или еще лучше - накрывают на нас, то едим за обе щеки. благодарим, и едим!!! и выпить можем. Опьянение от человека зависит.

А еще, когда заканчивается банкет, гости уходят. и тогда мы с музыкантами, с видео, с фото садимся и давай пировать!! иногда официанты тоже присоединяются. Конечно это может быть только в тех заведениях, где нас хорошо знают. 

В крутых заведениях, на крутых банкетах, у незнакомых людей могут и не кормить. Типа, вы работаете, типа, капитализм... Нет вопросов... всяко бывало... 

Вот тормозков с собой не давали.... Ну может, когда - никогда тортика кусочек или бутылочку вина..... Цветы дарили.... тоже нечасто. Люди ведь о себе думают в праздники. И цветы ИМ дарят. Впрочем, я достаточно равнодушна к чужим цветам.

Ну вот, я разоткровенничалась, и теперь буду выглядеть простушкой - провинциалкой перед вами, мои гордые коллеги - профессионалы!!!  (еще раз прошу никого не обижаться, это я так иронизирую)

Всех уважаю!! Всем удачи!! И щедрых клиетнов!!

----------


## Ильич

> я преклоняюсь перед профессионалами, которые не едят и не пьют на банкетах. обходятся водичкой!!!
> 
> В ХОРОШЕМ СМЫСЛЕ СЛОВА!!!
> 
> Я вот лично приезжаю на банкет. вижу шикарные красивые вкусности. и начинаю хотеть есть. ОЧЕНЬ!!!!! Покупаю себе чай, кофе, иногда с музыкантами колбасу и бутерброды с собой берем... 
> 
> ........................................
> Всех уважаю!! Всем удачи!! И щедрых клиетнов!!


Солидарен с тобой! :Ok:  
Есть понятие "Райдер" - список оговариваемых условий Дык в свой райдер я включаю слово "переуксить... " - Операторам, которые с утра маковой росинки, музыкатам и тамаде. Чем проще народ тем отзычивие люди...
Но в дорогих ресторанах не оскорбляют тамаду предложением поесть...
Тогда, мы ж не бедные, нагло заказываем себе блин..... Но это редко..
Насчет выпивки.
Пью...
Только 3 рюмки.
Первую 
"За искуство которое кормит!"
Вторую 
"За добрых, любимых и щедрых клиетов!"
Третью -"Дай бог не последнюю."
ВСЕ..

----------


## januly

Юля большое спасибо за помощ!Как видешь получилось!

----------


## januly

Может у кого имеется плюс и минус песен:*Захмелела красная смородина*и *Ну чтож девчата по маленькой*Буду очень благодарна                                                                                         janna-geider@web.de janna-geider@yandex.ru

----------


## Yuli4ka

*januly*,

Обратись в темы "Русские минуса", попроси помощи там у музыкантов и певцов. Перед этим поищи в "Поиске". Будет гораздо результативнее.

----------


## januly

Спасибо!

----------


## Vanda

Вот, нашла.

----------


## Лраиса

> вотмне , например, очеень странно слышать про еду, покормят, не покормят. У нас в свадебном журнале( которые бесплатно лежат в ЗАГСах ) написано: выбирая тамаду вы должны знать- .... уважающий себя профессионал, не будет есть на вашем банкете, и тем более употреблять спиртное. и в моём контракте написано: не занимать место за столом, и не употреблять спиртного. У нас это в порядке вещей, хоть 8 часов работай. Прошу кофе у афициантов, если устала, уходя спрашиваю - сколько я должна за кофе, правда они не берут. а кушать я и сама отказываюсь, работаю, еду не замечаю вообще.


Я вовсе не хочу сказать, что мне хочется есть, я на вечерах вообще не ем, и не пью, ничего, кроме собственной купленной воды, мне просто некогда есть,да и правил я придерживаюсь – Я на работе, а на работе… сами понимаете я себе этого не позволяю, я все время бегаю то то, то се, просто иногда бывают люди гостеприимные, мне не нужно еды, но так приятно, когда ради приличия скажут покушайте с нами………
И только после работы я могу себе позволить, когда мы едем домой бутылюшечку пивка, я его обожаю, дабы расслабиться….Как-то у нас фотограф выпил всю мою воду, а пить так хочется мне муж говорит, давай у гостей спросим, а я говорю, я не пойду, хочешь ты проси, ты диджей и проси… но у него там оказался знакомый и он нас угостил бутылкой воды….
lorika@amur.ru
 :Pivo:

----------


## Лраиса

я думаю,что предложить поесть -это вполне нормально,мы ведь тоже люди,другое дело
ТОже люди и ради приличия можно, я сама есть не стану........ но мне будет приятно....

----------


## Лраиса

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Лраиса 
> Ребята у кого какие фишки по встрече молодых, я встречаю с сердцем, они в него проходят, а после этого конфетти, на ура!!!!! А вы как коллеги?
> 
> а как это в сердце входят? я такого не видела.


Я сшила из полотка сердце и молодые в него проходят- это сердце любви и счастья,я говорю что нужно в него войти и т.д. очень романтично!!!!!!
А вот про ленточки бокальчики поподробнее…плиз….
lorika@amur.ru

----------


## Ильич

> Я сшила из полотка сердце и молодые в него проходят- это сердце любви и счастья,я говорю что нужно в него войти и т.д. очень романтично!!!!!!
> А вот про ленточки бокальчики поподробнее…плиз….
> lorika@amur.ru


Наши из Германии гуляли у нас свадьбу. Так вот они предложили германский обычай - при входе в зал молодым вручаются две пары ножниц и перед ними разворачивают полотно на котором нарисовано сердце... А дальше кто быстрей вырежет свою сторону..... тот и 
а - молодец или молодцыца
б - глава семьи
в - прочее на ваш выбор...

----------


## Кубаночка

А я на входе дала ножницы свидетелям, чтобы они отрезали от ленты, перегораживающей проход, по кусочку. И потом объявила, что дружкИ отрезали себе "путь к загсу", и у кого ленточка короче, тот быстрее окажется у алтаря.

----------


## Кубаночка

И ещё мы на входе прощались с девичьей фамилией и холостяцкой жизнью. Я заготовила 2 огромных шара в виде сердец, наполненных гелием; на одном написали "девичья фамилия", на втором "холостяцкая жизнь". А молодые такие прикольные были, и когда я сказала :"Жених перерезает нитку шарика и отпускает в небо свою хол. жизнь", -невеста выхватила у него ножницы и сказала:"Я перережу! Ведь это я тебя лишила холостяцкой жизни!" А жених так же перерезал её ленту. Под хохот и аплодисменты!:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Цветы дарили.... тоже нечасто


Юленька, ты единственная из нас, кому дарят всётаки цветы, пусть и не часто.
Тебе от нас горячие аплодисменты, умница, умеешь вдохновить людей на приятные поступки!!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Инна Р.

> А вот про ленточки бокальчики поподробнее…плиз….


живой коридор,где гости стоят, протянув друг другу ленты, в конце которого молодых встречают родители с хлебом солью и бокалами с шампусиком... помойму всю жизнь так встречают молодых, по крайней мере с тех времён, когда я замуж выходила... Неужели не знаете? могу описать поподробней, если надо.

----------


## krumuz

> Пью...
> Только 3 рюмки.
> Первую 
> "За искуство которое кормит!"
> Вторую 
> "За добрых, любимых и щедрых клиетов!"
> Третью -"Дай бог не последнюю."
> ВСЕ..


А я без этого плохо чувствую настроение публики. Может это и покажется не совсем нормальным явлением, но если во время тамадения по ходу стола я ни разу не употребил - как-то контакт теряется. Думаю, что это из-за того что "...трезвому пьяного не понять". Но опять-таки делаю это только во время танцевальной программы и только со своей командой, так как на танцах не пою, только в редких случаях. Если приглашают присесть во время стола - никогда, только когда наша миссия выполнена (имеется в виду окончание праздника). Бывает, что и не приглашают. По этому поводу никаких комплексов, кухня всегда чем-то выручит. Да и вообще мы на банкеты не пировать ходим. Ведь конечная цель, которую я ставлю себе на праздниках - чтобы гости заказчиков сказали им, что им понравилось. А если такие слова заказчики услышат от своих гостей, то значит на этот раз все удалось.

----------


## Лраиса

> живой коридор,где гости стоят, протянув друг другу ленты, в конце которого молодых встречают родители с хлебом солью и бокалами с шампусиком... помойму всю жизнь так встречают молодых, по крайней мере с тех времён, когда я замуж выходила... Неужели не знаете? могу описать поподробней, если надо.


Привет Коллеги!!!
Про ленточки которые перерезают, я знаю, а вот про дорожки  из ленточек не знаю…..
или я чего-то не догнала . Может Вы про это имели ввиду…. Еще видела .. Уже когда все пришли раскладывают звезды по всему залу, и что делают не видела?????????
lorika@amur.ru

----------


## Лраиса

> А я без этого плохо чувствую настроение публики. Может это и покажется не совсем нормальным явлением, но если во время тамадения по ходу стола я ни разу не употребил - как-то контакт теряется. Думаю, что это из-за того что "...трезвому пьяного не понять". Но опять-таки делаю это только во время танцевальной программы и только со своей командой, так как на танцах не пою, только в редких случаях. Если приглашают присесть во время стола - никогда, только когда наша миссия выполнена (имеется в виду окончание праздника). Бывает, что и не приглашают. По этому поводу никаких комплексов, кухня всегда чем-то выручит. Да и вообще мы на банкеты не пировать ходим. Ведь конечная цель, которую я ставлю себе на праздниках - чтобы гости заказчиков сказали им, что им понравилось. А если такие слова заказчики услышат от своих гостей, то значит на этот раз все удалось.


 А для меня главное в прекрасном вечере, это когда просят визитки - значит все прошло на ура и именно всем  понравилось. Плохо , когда половине не понравилось, о половине понравилось, обычно не нравится единственному человеку из 100 чел, Вот это собственно есть результат. У меня просто умоляют оставить визитки....... Но вот цветы не дарили. В основном замуж предлагают........... Но у меня муж диджей, и я мило съезжаю.......
lorika@amur.ru

----------


## Dj_Sharik

Вот она "накормите музыкантов" в наш раздел добралась  :Aga:  
Мое мнение,что сесть за стол к клиентам это первый признак "халтуры", отношение какое то становится к тебе, ты же артист, а тут сидит "курицу ест". Должно быть что-то от "небожителя", чуть-чуть, легкий налет "зведной пыли", главное не заметный никому. Я миниралку даже покупаю, не потому что " западло попросить", просто не хочу никого и ничем обязывать.Выпивка у меня всегда с собой шляжка с "кониной".
Когда начинал работать и пил с гостями и ел за столом, и по плечу хлопали, мол, молодец дружище, друган, братан, кореш (список можно продолжить).Согласитесь много приятнее когда к вам подходят (даже пьянные пипец) и просят "не могли бы вы визиточку нам дать" или молодежь со словами "маладеС, красафчег, жжешь".
Я так думаю  :Pivo:  после работы всегда хорошо !

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> А вот про ленточки бокальчики поподробнее…плиз….


Чтобы вступить в семейный путь
Навечно, а не как -нибудь
Должны вы здесь вопрос решить
Кто будет все дела вершить.
А чтобы решить вопрос вам этот
Прошу сей каравай отведать
Он пышен, он красив, он вкусен
В нем аромат родной земли
И больше кто кусок откусит,
 Тому и быть главой семьи!!!
Поздравления матери в прозе
3 дорожки матриархат, патриархат и равенство
3 дороги лежат перед вами – по левой пойдете – жене во всем быть первой, да в шелках ходить. Другая сулит мужу превосходство, если хочешь такого господства, смело по правой дороге иди. Ну, а эта дорого особая, счастливая, дорога, что от свадебного порога полное равенство и согласие сулит.
4 ленточки, натягивают гости, молодые проходят слушают наказ и разрезают каждую 
Чтобы все невзгоды мимо проходили
Чтобы вы в согласии много лет прожили
Примите сегодня в подарок от нас
Этот свадебный первый наказ

 4 шага к семье ведут
Смелее ступайте милые друзья  
И все заветы исполняйте
Отныне вы от а до я

Друзья послушайте наказ
Во всех делах, что свяжут вас
Помогайте вы друг другу
От души, не напоказ, это раз

Не вините вы друг друга,
А подумайте сперва
Может правым быть супругу, 
Или же права жена, это два

И внимательнее будьте,
Ведь что не говори
И без слов понять все можно, 
То наказ по счету  - три!

За порядком вы смотрите
Аккуратность вы блюдите
Чистоту в своей квартире
Это пункт номер 4

 ну типа такого, я все таки не поняла, а как можно сердце сшить, на проволоке что ле держится или как





> Про ленточки которые перерезают, я знаю, а вот про дорожки из ленточек не знаю…..
> или я чего-то не догнала . Может Вы про это имели ввиду…. Еще видела .. Уже когда все пришли раскладывают звезды по всему залу, и что делают не видела?????????


да, правильно ты поняла, а что за звезды не знаю интересно было бы

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Должно быть что-то от "небожителя", чуть-чуть, легкий налет "зведной пыли", главное не заметный никому. Я миниралку даже покупаю, не потому что " западло попросить", просто не хочу никого и ничем обязывать.Выпивка у меня всегда с собой шляжка с "кониной".
> Когда начинал работать и пил с гостями и ел за столом, и по плечу хлопали, мол, молодец дружище, друган, братан, кореш (список можно продолжить).Согласитесь много приятнее когда к вам подходят (даже пьянные пипец) и просят "не могли бы вы визиточку нам дать" или молодежь со словами "маладеС, красафчег, жжешь".


все понятно, но одно дело, когда ты в ресторане работаешь за хорошие деньги, у интеллигентных людей, там понятно как то не то. Другое дело, когда в столовке,чисто за символическую оплату,  в деревне, другой менталитет, тут хоть ешь, хоть не ешь, все равно отношение другое)))))

----------


## Ильич

Расказывайте заказчикам:
Есть такая примета - если тамаду не угостить, плохо очень плохо будет жить молодая семья.....

----------


## maknata

> Должно быть что-то от "небожителя", чуть-чуть, легкий налет "зведной пыли",


:biggrin: Посмотрела бы я как эти "небожители" питались бы "амброзией" двое суток на наших сельских свадьбах!:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Ребят, тема эта (питания) уже давно пережёвана - кто считает это моветоном - дык, сейвупле, кушайте домашние бутерброды, кто считает это вполне нормальным явлением - покушайте и выпейте за здоровье молодых! У каждого бывают разные ситуации, у каждого разные обстоятельства - главное чтоб вам попадались понятливые заказчики! Разве у нас нет других тем для обсуждения?:eek:

----------


## Инна Р.

> а вот про дорожки из ленточек не знаю…..


Живой коридор, это гости, которые стоят друг напртив друга. им нужно раздать лены, вторые концы которых будут держать гости, которые стоят напротив. Когда молодые подойдут к коридору, нужно пригласить их пройти через коридор. В это время, гости поднимают ленты, и под ними проходят молодые, за ними свидетели. Это, как ручеёк, только  с лентами. так вот, на выходе из коридора, молодых встречают родители с караваем и шампанским. когда они отломили, посолили, съели, выпили, разбили, мамы вдвоём берут каравай и поднимают его вверх. Это называется СВАДЕБНЫЕ ВОРОТЦА. В эти воротца проходят молодые, берут из рук мам каравай, и делают такие же воротца для всех, тоесть родители, свидетели и все гости под ними проходят. Можно сказать, что проходя под ВОРОТЦА, все могут загадать желание, которое обязательно сбудется.

----------


## januly

А я предлагаю невесте 3 стакана с водой.Говорю что в одной сладкая в другом горькая в третьем кислая.Какой выберешь такая жизнь у вас будет.Естественно во всех стаканах сладкая вода.А жениху даю полотенце и прошу завязать узел так крепко как н любит свою невесту.Потом говорю а теперь как быстро ты сможешь развязать узел семейных проблем.Это все проходит весело с коментариями со всех сторон.

----------


## januly

Ванда спасибо выручила!!!! :flower:

----------


## maknata

> В эти воротца проходят молодые, берут из рук мам каравай, и делают такие же воротца для всех, тоесть родители, свидетели и все гости под ними проходят


Девочки! А зачем так напрягать молодых? Вспомните свои собственные свадьбы... или хотя бы назовите мне хоть одну пару, которая бы добросовестно в "первую" брачную ночь выполнила бы свои супружеские обязанности...
Ну лан, если гостей человек 15-20.. можно их пропустить в воротца.. а если 50-70 или ваще 150? Да у молодых руки отвалятся!!! Поверьте, пришлось мне в своё время побывать 5 раз свидетельницей.. три раза из этих пяти - свидетельницей на венчании... брррр...после этого обряда с держанием короны я не чувствовала рук... ну и зачем молодым это испытанием с держанием коровая? У меня так : получили благословение, отломили-покушали-выпили- разбили (усё по желанию), потом свекровь завязала им ручки рушником или ленточкой, тёща с иконкой,мамы впереди, потащили детей в зал, за ними свидетели, за ними папы с караваем, шампанским а за ними гости..

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> У меня так : получили благословение, отломили-покушали-выпили- разбили (усё по желанию), потом свекровь завязала им ручки рушником или ленточкой, тёща с иконкой,мамы впереди, потащили детей в зал, за ними свидетели, за ними папы с караваем, шампанским а за ними гости..


Наташенька, я тоже придерживаюсь принципа - показухи должно біть поминимуму, тем более с нашим менталитетом-ГЫ-ГЫ- какой-нибудь шутник местного разлива обязательно чё-нить вымочит - или цветком по голове стуканёт или начнёт куражиться с опусканием и подниманием перед носом уставших молодых рушником, лентами или букетищем со свякими прибамбасами.
Да и по гостям м по молодым видно, что, устав от ожиданий и беготни,  все просто хотят поскорее усесться за стол.
Недавно пришли 2 пары, которым порекомендовали нашу команду, и первое, о чём они сказали, им понравилось 3 момента, что нет у нас театрализованных затянутых встреч, что даю возможность после первого тоста просто поесть, и я не летаю аки моль с обязательной программой поздравлений.
А на последней свадьбе обошлись вообще без всякой мишуры - дипломов, медалей. грамот (гости все интеллегентные, непубличные люди, у них совсем другие потребности в застолье) что в наших краях довольно редкое явление.

----------


## maknata

> Наташенька, я тоже придерживаюсь принципа - показухи должно быть поминимуму, тем более с нашим менталитетом


 :Ok:  1000000% за!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

раньше делала ленты,конверты с предсказаниями будущего,гирлянда "совет да любовь"и т.д.потом просто надоело таскать все причиндалы,да и холодно уже молодых держать во дворе....и знаете,никто не жаловался,что дескать встреча неинтересная.

----------


## Инна Р.

> получили благословение, отломили-покушали-выпили- разбили


У меня тоже так, воротца если гостей мало, или если просят, как положено, со всеми обрядами. Ну а без лент не обойтись, за полтора года ни одна пара не отказалась, с лентами, как у всех, и всё. а эти ленты мне самой досмерти надоели: вечно их растаскивают, без конца докупать приходится.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> вечно их растаскивают, без конца докупать приходится


точно! и куды токо девают,жрють штоли,голодныя с прогулки....

----------


## Кубаночка

Девоньки, а у меня ещё к вам вопрос. Вот мы встретили, усадили за стол, сказали первый тост. Что следует за этим? Ну вот прям сразу, когда все гости кушают- музыка фоновая или не фоновая (может, песенка в тему?) Или тамада рассказывает какие-то свадебные интересности?

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*Кубаночка*,
 ващет меня этот вопрос занимал тоже поначалу,вот раскачивала свадьбу где-то к середине, а в начале-просто :Jopa:  бывало,что делала просто паузу и некоторые гости не выдерживая её сами начинали толкать тосты...было неприятнои стыдно....спрашивала других ведущих.....внятного ответа не получала....все работают по-разному. теперь делаю так-после первого тоста представляюсь сама,потом фото-видео ,диджея,  и только потом делаю паузу 4-5 мин.при этом говорю-маленькая аппетитная пауза....потом "знакомство гостей" или чё-нить ещё
ну и дальше по настроению....

----------


## Инна Р.

я не знаю сама, правильно я поступаю или нет, ноя делаю так: после первого тоста включаю песню Д.Гурцкой ДВА сердца вместе, как одна песня.... Если надо, могу выложить, она красиво и торжественно начинается, включаю громко. всё равно люди пока небеседуют, чокнутся бокалами, накладывают салаты.... а в коце этой песни, убавляю громкость и на фоне Распутиной и Киркорова - Свадебные цветы провожу момент знакомства. Прошу каждого назвать своё имя, кем он приходится молодым . После знакомства, поздравление родителей и поехало.....:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> маленькая аппетитная пауза.


Класно назвала!  В начале, пока они закусывают я ещё могу рассказать шуточные ПРАВИЛА ПОВЕДЕНИЯ :правила поведения на банкете нашем, мы вам сейчас подробнр расскажем ... и т.д.

----------


## Кубаночка

Песенка "Два сердца вместе" классная, она у меня есть! Я ещё генералов свадебных назначала в прошлый раз.  Но это всё занимает очень мало времени, и намечается какая-то пауза неловкая- вроде бы гости ещё не покушали, чтоб активничать,  и тост за тостом не к месту- прошлый ещё не закусили! Вот поделитесь ещё своими наработочками :Aga:   :Pivo:   :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

Первы два три тоста всегда один за одним пьют. не больше двух песен проходит. и то я например, только одну выдерживаю, а дальше надо что то делать или говорить, иначе правда, ложками будут греметь. Можно растянуть знакомство. если гостей мало и времени мало занимает -каждого о чём то спросить, о ком то самой подробнее рассказать, если заранее узнать у молодоженов. ещё можно поговорить отм, например: уваж. гости, длавайте сегодня подарим наш общий подарок молодожёнам: а что мы вместе можем им подарить- конечно же яркий, красивый весёлый, незабываемый праздник. прошу вас - не жалея горла кричать горько, не жалея слов дарить свои пожелания, не жалея ладошек аплодировать всем, не жалея ног танцевать и т.д.

----------


## Ильич

> Девоньки, а у меня ещё к вам вопрос. Вот мы встретили, усадили за стол, сказали первый тост. Что следует за этим? Ну вот прям сразу, когда все гости кушают- музыка фоновая или не фоновая (может, песенка в тему?) Или тамада рассказывает какие-то свадебные интересности?


Дай людям поесть под фоновую бодренькую композицию...
Вот ты сама пришла , пол часа на стол глядела, тебя посадили, налили, а потом что тамаду слушать, да пошел он!
Между первой и второй перерывчик небольшой, вторую сразу, третью погодя...
А вот за третьим столом бегай, прыгай,  щебетай, народ наеденый, выпитый , натанцованный ему развлекухи хоца!

----------


## Ильич

> Песенка "Два сердца вместе" классная, она у меня есть! Я ещё генералов свадебных назначала в прошлый раз.  Но это всё занимает очень мало времени, и намечается какая-то пауза неловкая- вроде бы гости ещё не покушали, чтоб активничать,  и тост за тостом не к месту- прошлый ещё не закусили! Вот поделитесь ещё своими наработочками


выбирай АНАЛИТИКА свадьбы - он проверяет А НАЛито ТО у ВСЕХ? Дай ему футбольную дудку пусть горнит- призывая всех налить. И вопрос с частотой употребления решается сам собой...

----------


## Ильич

У меня идет так
1 тост
пауза Знакомство
пауза
Горько с преамбулой
пауза
Подписываем бутылку на пямять
пауза
тосты от родителей 
пауза
1 Танец
1 стол -40 минут.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Горько с преамбулой


как всегда, для бестолковых и не образованных - это с чем?, растолкуйте, плиз. и сколь примерно можно держать паузу, особенно в самом начале? :Oj:

----------


## Кубаночка

> Дай ему футбольную дудку пусть горнит- призывая всех налить.


Классно сказал, а я на скатерть с внутренней стороны булавочкой крепила сердечки такие маленькие объёмные ( на каждое 5-е место), и вот у кого оказалось такое сердечко- тот генерал застолья. 
прочитала им 
Работа у вас непростая,
Забота у вас мировая-
следить за полнотой бокалов,
Чтоб не кончалося вино,
и водка чтоб краёв не знала,
Как на Руси заведено.

И вот эти товарищи у нас главные наливалы.

----------


## Ильич

> как всегда, для бестолковых и не образованных - это с чем?, растолкуйте, плиз. и сколь примерно можно держать паузу, особенно в самом начале?


Растакоувыуваю - ровно столько сколько длится фоновая композиция
У меня вот столько:

----------


## Ильич

> Классно сказал, а я на скатерть с внутренней стороны булавочкой крепила сердечки такие маленькие объёмные ( на каждое 5-е место), и вот у кого оказалось такое сердечко- тот генерал застолья. 
> 
> 
> И вот эти товарищи у нас главные наливалы.


НЕ!
Надо не случайно, а бойкого!
ты задай вопрос, птормоши их найди бойкого и вот он то и будет первым человеком за столом

----------


## Ильич

КОЛЛЕГИ!
А как бы нам хотя бы в Украине собраться где-то, в Донецке или в Харькове, в конце сезона в январе или летом в палаточном лагере на море... знаю много мест где это можно сделать за смешные деньги. Подумаем?

----------


## Инна Р.

> Растакоувыуваю


как всегда, большоооое мерси... а насчёт встретиться, у меня в Харцызске дядька живёт - 6 лет не видились, можно бы совместить...
а к вам можно без визы или нет?

----------


## Инна Р.

ой, забыла, добавлю... а если кто в Питер соберётся,торжественную встречу:biggrin: , стол и крышу над головой обеспечу. давайте дружить! :Aga:

----------


## Кубаночка

Девочки! Мальчики! Я им понравилась!!! У меня будет ЧЕТВЁРТАЯ свадьба!!!:biggrin: :biggrin:  :Ha:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Кубаночка*,
 :flower:   Толи ещё будет!!! Что бы всегда ИМ нравиться - готовься к встрече, тщательнее, чем к банкету. Если у тебя будет достойная причёска, одежда и т.д., ты сама себя будешь уважать, и вести по другому, более уверенно! тоесть, я не хочу сказать, что надо наряжаться, как на свадьбу, но, хотя бы обувь, блузка и сумка одного цвета ( и тона), это всегда беспроигрышный вариант. всё продумай. Удачи! :Aga:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*Кубаночка*,
 молодец! рады за тебя.ещё совет,обязательно бери предоплату.не стесняйся,это нормально....

----------


## Кубаночка

Девочки! Спасибо за поддержку! С новыми силами и эмоциями принимаюсь за эту свадьбу! Всем  :flower:  и :Pivo:  !

----------


## Ильич

> Девочки! Мальчики! Я им понравилась!!! У меня будет ЧЕТВЁРТАЯ свадьба!!!:biggrin: :biggrin:


ОЙ! ОЙ! ОЙ! ЧЕТВЕРТАЯ... какя тебе завидую... у меня 704-ая... как все надоело..... в монастырь подальше отпьяных рож.....kuku kuku kuku

Для меня самой страшной была .... первая зима, когда бац... и работы нет и ты ждешь июня.... и в июне трубит рог... Большая охота!, большая охота!... клиент пошел.., расчехляем микрофоны, вспоминаем репертуар, достаем свежие шутки и заморочки И бац, бац есть!  Первые свадьбы прибиты! А жирный клиент он в сентябре набегает...... и ты в засаде из больших цен ждешь его твоего богатенького буратину, выуживаешь  и БАЦ! Прибил свадьбу! Вот это кайф.....

----------


## Кубаночка

> ОЙ! ОЙ! ОЙ! ЧЕТВЕРТАЯ... какя тебе завидую... у меня 704-ая... как все надоело..... в монастырь подальше отпьяных рож.....


,
дядь Вов, ну если б и правда надоело- больше б не брался, ведь так:wink: 
А раз берёшь, да ещё и аншлаг вон какой, тогда учи нас, "молодёжь зелёную"! И, кстати, спасибо за аккордеон, в хозяйстве пригодится!!!

----------


## Ильич

> а к вам можно без визы или нет?


Какие визы-шмизы? Приезжай гостем будещь плов кушать будем... шуп щурпа кушать, захочещь сало кушать будем...

----------


## Ильич

> ,
> дядь Вов, ну если б и правда надоело- больше б не брался, ведь так:wink: 
> А раз берёшь, да ещё и аншлаг вон какой, тогда учи нас, "молодёжь зелёную"! И, кстати, спасибо за аккордеон, в хозяйстве пригодится!!!


Назначаю тебя ПЕРВОЙ племянницей! Спасибо за дядю.... :flower:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

если кому-нибудь пишут в личку а в ответ-тишина-как-то неловко,вот на форуме все такие вввважные,а ответить  что,не судьба? если к вам обращаются,значит просят совета или просто потому что есть какие-то вопросы,которые неудобно обсуждать  при всех по этическим причинам....господа,просьба ко всем:будьте взаимновежливы!

----------


## Инна Р.

> будьте взаимновежливы!


Я вот тоже никогда на личные сообщения не смотрела, это пото му что мы в инете новички, простите.:frown:

----------


## Инна Р.

> обязательно бери предоплату


А я , например, предоплату ещё не разу не брала, и зачем брать, не очень понимаю. Если они найдут кого то другого- значит, это не мои клиенты, и пусть это выяснется до, а не после свадьбы. А если у них обстоятельства сменились, и до свадьбы дело не дошло, так мне легче не будет от того, что деньги остались у меня. у людей итак проблема...
Ну тут, конечно, кто как считает. :smile:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Если они найдут кого то другого- значит, это не мои клиенты, и пусть это выяснется до, а не после свадьбы


это правильно,плохо только если это выяснится за 1 день до свадьбы,когда вы никого не найдёте......пока для вас это хобби-для вас это не критично......в противном случае вы бы так не говорили! мой супруг работает в этой сфере 7 год,раньше было проще-такие случаи были крайне редки. но в последенее время участились случаи непорядочности со стороны заказчиков.я никого не насилую,не принуждаю заказывать именно у нас,и правда,за лето было пару раз когда люди посмотрев на компе наши работы не оплачивали предоплату и шли искать что-то ещё. и я всегда -за,сама им говорю,не торопитесь,походите,посмотрите,подумайте,что вам надо....так потом эти люди звонили хотели сделать заказ,к сожалению не всегда получалось,так как некоторые сразу оплачивают..... и мы уже не ищем никого и им спокойно.....и нам хорошо.а один раз(18 авг) у нас просто был скандал. так же пришли люди,посмотрели,сказал и,что подумают-ради бога! после них приходят другие,оставляют сразу предоплату и мы работаем с ними. через неделю звонят первые заказчики и говорят,что хотят внести предоплату-увы,я отвечаю-всё занято! что тут началось! и такие мы и сякие....нехорошие.....я спокойно отвечаю-у вас было время,ведь вы могли вообще не позвонить,так что нам сидеть и ждать вас? вы знали ,что мы работаем по предоплате...извините....они нам ещё 3 дня звонили,угрожали....потом мы перекрестились,что бог отвёл нас от их свадьбы.....:frown:

----------


## Татьянка

> вот на форуме все такие вввважные,а ответить что,не судьба?


:eek:  Хто ж тебя так обидел? Здесь вроде нет таких.... Если только от неопытности.... :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Иришка, я тебя просто.....обожаю, тока писать некада!

Вовчик(Ильич), ах ты шалунишка коварный!)))))))
Разматросил всех нас и решил бросить?!)))))) Так мы тебя и в Запорожье найдём - завалим всем форумом, шоб   не плакалЬ!!!!!

*innca*, бери предоплату и не стесняйся, только так ты заставишь уважать себя и твоё время!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Разматросил всех нас и решил бросить?!


да нет, наоборот, он нас всех тут где то вгости пригласил.:biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

> да нет, наоборот, он нас всех тут где то вгости пригласил.:biggrin:


КРЫМ, поселок Песчаное, от Вокзала Симферополь -1,2 часа езды на рейсовом автобусе.., бардовский лагерь на берегу моря в сосновом лесу, свой устав, костры песни и проч тамадессы с Кривого рога и Мурманска...
с июня по август...
Минимум затрат, максимум удовольствия...
Приезжайте ...

----------


## Pugachiha

Привет все! Наткнулась на ваш форум, у вас прикольненько. Я кабацкая певица, а тамадой стала по необходимости. А дальше как говорится, засосало... Есть кое-чего и по музыке, и по проведению.
Могу поделиться, но для этого надо много времени, чтобы осмотреться тут у вас и не повторяться. Было бы лучше отвечать на конкретные вопросы, каковых и буду от вас ждать.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Привет все!


Мы тоже рады приветствовать! ознакомитесь с темками, может на какие то вопросы сможете ответить, тут много без ответа осталось. особенно по музыке. так что рада профи в этом вопросе! :flower:

----------


## maxim4ik77

к слову о денежном задатке за работу...
Я никогда не брал задатка за свою потенциальную работу на свадьбе или банкете. Почему? - спросите. Да, наверное и не знаю... как то не задумывался об этом. Хотя на встрече с заказчиком я всегда говорю приблизительно одно и то же: "Предоплату я не беру. Оплата работы по завершению работы. Надеюсь на вашу сознательность и честность, ведь город у нас маленький, а жить в нём нам еще долго и вместе". Наверное эти слова действуют магически на людей, и подмогой этим словам является еще и видность моей основной работы (радио ДиДжей), я ведь у каждой собаки в городе на слуху :).
Вот так!
Правда... был у нас в городе один тамада, парень который всегда брал задаток, а в день свадьбы иногда звонил людям и говорил что он звонит из больницы, он спереломами после ДТП, ит.д...... Народ жалостливый, входил в его положение и забывал про задаток. Этот парень щас в городе не проживает. Даже и не знаю что с ним и где он. :(

----------


## Sens

*Ильич*,
а может, на Хортице соберемся? Пока тот июнь.... А на хортице - всегда красиво, да и добираться удобно! (мне:smile:)
Гитару я возьму.

----------


## Инна Р.

> "Предоплату я не беру. Оплата работы по завершению работы.


я поступаю так же, правда говорю, что меня ещё не разу никогда не обидел (что является чистой правдой),поэтому оплата по факту.
а вот в фирмочке нашей, склиентов берут сразу всю сумму, даже если я совсем не прийду, клиентам деньги только через суд вернут. вот это считаю не честно! про ведущих не знаю, а вол про лимузин, который стоит 3.5 тысячи руб. в час, а на свадьбу не приехал, знаю. молодые, бедные до последнего ждали, а потом на такси поехали... и никто им деньги не вернул. Так, извинились, что накладочка вышла...

----------


## Ильич

Я тоже раньше не брал, честность и пр...
Но
Изменил свою тактику.
При работе с клиентом, когда все записано, все оговорено я прошу скромную сумму эквивалентную 20 уе (100 грн по нашему или 500 руб по вашему) и говорю - сделка заключена , залог внесен.
Для чего.
Есть фокусники которые разговор по телефону считают *договором*.
Слова то похожие но разные.
Мы можем о чем угодно говорить по телефону и лично, но это еще не договренность. Говорят, "вы день подержите, а мы подумаем" (походим посмотрим дугих). На что я жестко приятным голосом отвечаю, что день я для вас буду держать до той секунды в которую будет внесен *залог*. А пока он не внесен, вами или кем то я волен принимать любые предложения...
Эта фраза очень стимулирует мыслительные процессы у заказчиков и они быстрее принимают решение.

----------


## Ильич

> *Ильич*,
> а может, на Хортице соберемся? Пока тот июнь.... А на хортице - всегда красиво, да и добираться удобно! (мне:smile:)
> Гитару я возьму.


Порядок гитара есть..., двое уже готовы, присоединяйтесь, присоединяйтесь господа и дамы....

----------


## Татьянка

> На что я жестко приятным голосом отвечаю, что день я для вас буду держать до той секунды в которую будет внесен залог. А пока он не внесен, вами или кем то я волен принимать любые предложения...


 :Ok:  Вот это сильно!!! Возьму на вооружение!!! Ильич эт тебе- :Pivo:  !!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Есть фокусники которые разговор по телефону считают договором.


да, у меня такое было. за две недели досвадьбы, позвонил парень, всё расспросил.Сказал, что его всё устраивает, и он на мне остановился. я его пригласила встретиться, он сказал, пока не знаю, когда смогу. я перезвоню. перезвонил за день до свадьбы, приехал... Хорошо, что это был будний день и я не взяла других. Счастливая случайность. бывают странные люди...:smile:

----------


## Pugachiha

Согласна с ИЛЬИЧ - задаток надо брать! Хорошо, если свадьбы - приработок, а если основной заработок? Ты добренький - не взял, а они нагленькие - кинули. И получи голодную недельку. А если это весной? Да перед большим постом? Вот и попостишься сам и семья твоя порадуется. А ещё задаток у меня идёт на всякие грамоты, резиночки, фигнюшечки и т.д. Оно то не прокиснет, но... Да на машинку надо, а ну как приехал на свадьбу, а там другие давно лабают.

----------


## Djazi

Я с самой первой свадьбы беру задаток, сначала это было 500 рублей, 
а сейчас 1000. Потому что в наше время  нельзя надеяться на порядочность. Ну разве что если от агентства работаешь, то там точно не пролетишь, раз агенство берёт сразу полную оплату. Ну ещё иногда бывает когда просят продлить на час- полтора программу. Тогда  ещё идёт доплата.  
А вот насчёт такси  сразу обговариваю, что мне  его оплачивают 
в оба конца. Как-то я согласилась чтобы меня отвезли- привезли. Так 
вот за мной приехали за 2 часа до начала, а то им ещё нужно гостей 
забирать... А оно мне надо, за 2 часа?

----------


## januly

На счет чем занять гостей? Первый тост за молодых.Потом(у нас в германии принят-гохцайт суре-это лапша)молодых ребят переодеваем.Вернее выбираем в костюмах к этому всему одеваем на них белые фартуки,перчатки и колпаки под веселую музыку они выносят лапшу все дружно аплодируют.Второй тост за родителей,от молодых звучит песня для родителей(они танцуют).Потом уважить дедушек бабушек если есть,тост за них.Потом молодые первые открывают шведский стол,за ними все гости.Ну а потом как Ильич сказал минут 20 дай людям поесть(тамаду нихто не чуе).Потом можно предоставить слово желающим поздравить если нет то зачитываю шуточные телеграммы-поздравления.Провожу игру сподарком.

----------


## januly

А насчет встречи былобы здорово.Я все страници прочитала на форуме.Все хорошие люди.Очень бы хотелось познакомится.На Украину каждый год ежжу к родителям.Рядом сДонецком.Я человек новый на форуме многово не знаю чем вы местные.Сомной мало кто контактирует либо не хотят или мне так кажется.

----------


## хухрындик

*januly*,



> Сомной мало кто контактирует либо не хотят или мне так кажется.


 :flower:  :smile: Вам так кажеться!

----------


## Ильич

> На счет чем занять гостей? Первый тост за молодых.Потом(у нас в германии принят-гохцайт суре-это лапша)молодых ребят переодеваем.Вернее выбираем в костюмах к этому всему одеваем на них белые фартуки,перчатки и колпаки под веселую музыку они выносят лапшу все дружно аплодируют.Второй тост за родителей,от молодых звучит песня для родителей(они танцуют).Потом уважить дедушек бабушек если есть,тост за них.Потом молодые первые открывают шведский стол,за ними все гости.Ну а потом как Ильич сказал минут 20 дай людям поесть(тамаду нихто не чуе).Потом можно предоставить слово желающим поздравить если нет то зачитываю шуточные телеграммы-поздравления.Провожу игру сподарком.


У Вас в Германии свадьбы по 200 человек и шведский стол - ВОТ НАМ БЫ ТАК! У нас -застолье РУССКОЕ, поэтому 20 минут много но между своей работой за первым столом - надо ставить музыкальные паузы на 3-5 минут. Инструменталки бодрые... И все будет тип топ.

----------


## maknata

*januly*,



> Сомной мало кто контактирует либо не хотят или мне так кажется.


Да ну, эт кажется, точно-точно! :Aga:   А рядом с Донецком это где? Поточнее)))
А на счёт встречи.. очень хотелось бы встретиться, но не знаю.. после Нового года у меня начнётся подготовка к фестивалю народного творчества, смотря когда по графику будет наше выступление.... А ехать мне что в Запорожье, что в Донецк, что в Днепропетровск в принципе практически одинаково - легче всего электричками. Вот так интересно живу - на границе трёх областей:biggrin:

----------


## krumuz

> У Вас в Германии свадьбы по 200 человек и шведский стол - ВОТ НАМ БЫ ТАК! У нас -застолье РУССКОЕ, поэтому 20 минут много но между своей работой за первым столом - надо ставить музыкальные паузы на 3-5 минут. Инструменталки бодрые... И все будет тип топ.


Оу! Яа-яа! Натюрлих!:biggrin: А еще бы зароботки как у них:rolleyes: Вот тогда бы действительно было бы тип-топ :Ha:

----------


## Инна Р.

> А еще бы зароботки как у них Вот тогда бы действительно было бы тип-топ


Неужели кто то из коллег может пожаловаться на зароботки? Нестабидьные, это да, согласна!:smile:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

напишите пожалуйста про подпись на бутылке.что это такое? и когда  подписывают?

----------


## Инна Р.

> Сомной мало кто контактирует либо не хотят или мне так кажется.


Вам, Жанна, просто так кажется. Вы просто не стесняйтесь, высказывайте своё мнение по тем вопросам, которые вам интересны, и появятся темы для разговора.:wink:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Неужели кто то из коллег может пожаловаться на зароботки? Нестабидьные, это да, согласна!
> __________________


честно говоря можем))) у нас очень дешево проведение мероприятий, а потому как есть несколько тетенек, которые уже давнооо работают, ДК работники. Была я на их свадьбах, особо себя не утруждают, поэтому и берут не много 3 тыс, а нам приходиться подстравиться, иначе никто не позовет. 
Вот покажу себя за эти бабки, а потом можно уже и прибавлять))) для кого то может и это неплохие деньги, скажут зажрались, но у нас север, и соответсвенно цены оооооо.

Хотела спросить вы всякие мелочи - призы, инвентарь одноразовый для игр сами покупаете, или даете списочек, что нужно приобрести???

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Я человек новый на форуме многово не знаю чем вы местные.Сомной мало кто контактирует либо не хотят или мне так кажется.


я тоже тут недавно, и у меня тоже ощущения, что люди все профи, и мне далеко до них, но мне нравится, что можно поучиться, будем стараться))) а ты пиши, будем с удовольствием общаться

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

*Ильич*,
 хотела спросить, ты пишешь что от сезона до сезона. а это твоя работа, или есть постоянная?)

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,
 зайди в тему:"кто мы" там он про себя очень подробно написал.и вы напишите про себя

----------


## Инна Р.

> честно говоря можем)))


Я,  например, тоже работаю в самой низкой ценовой категории, по нескольким причинам :не хочу ЗВЕЗДИТЬСЯ, т.е. заниматься раскруткой..., мне это не интересно, во вторых апаратура у меня скромная, а в третьих мне нравятся клиенты, которые не НА ПАЛЬЦАХ. от агенства работаю с КРУТЫМИ клиентами, и поэто му мне есть с чем сравнить... ну, а что б я могла держать хорошую цену, я работаю одна, без DJ? поэтому гонорар получается почти двойной, немного ниже, чем если заказать ведущего с DJ , если беру на себя приобретение призов, и всякой мелочевки, лепестки роз, рушник, свечу и т. д , накидываю ещё 500р., и т.д. Конечно, работать одной очень трудно, тем более, что у меня все торжественные моменты и игры проходят под муз. сопрвождение, ношусь туда - сюда, как метеорка, зато заработать можно. к следующему сезону хочу мужа уговорить купить балон, и брать на себя оформление воздуш. шарами, это ещё 1.500 р.( если ставить цену ниже сем у других). Всё равно он меня привозит, апаратуру затаскивает, ну ещё шарики надует...:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> несколько тетенек, которые уже давнооо работают, ДК работники.


Ещё немного по этой теме: вы, Инна наберите программу, которая будет совсем другая, яркая, всё делайте не как они, в маленьком городе это быстро заметят. У нас уж на что конкуренция, и то жить можно. приходишь в кафе, а там на барной стойке поднос или коробка с визитками ведущих, битком забита...  ещё отрабатывайте за 4-5 часов, большую программу, разнообразную, что б хозяева видели, что вы время не тянули, тогда и продлят возможно. Меня часто продляют на час, другой, вот ещё прибавка. Обязательно наделайте игр с костюмами и переодеваниями. Потом ваши клиенты будут всем фотки показывать. подружитесь с холостяками, которые подвязку ловят, в шутку подсуньте им свои визитки. Я, например, всегда говорю: вот они, красавцы, посмотрите на них, один другого краше. И до сих пор никто к рукам не прибрал... Жду вас, мальчики, в качестве клиентов, звоните и визитки отдаю. Берут всегда, спасибо говорят. Так что удачи всем, гланое начало, а дальше всё пойдёт :Ok:

----------


## Ильич

> напишите пожалуйста про подпись на бутылке.что это такое? и когда  подписывают?


На бутылку клеится этикетка, 
И на ней расписываются гости...

----------


## Ильич

> *Ильич*,
>  хотела спросить, ты пишешь что от сезона до сезона. а это твоя работа, или есть постоянная?)


В моем профиле ВСЕ написано....
В отличие от ВАС....

----------


## Ильич

> Обязательно наделайте игр с костюмами и переодеваниями.


Мое мнение - не обязательно..
У вас во рту язык и мозги в голове, умножте одно на другое и все пойдет!
на этом сайте столько всего, что хватит на 10 сценариев..
Дорогу осилит идущий...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Мое мнение - не обязательно..


Я пишу только о том, в чём уверена. у меня была такая ситуация : моя дочь работает в большой компании, где одна молодёжь. В апреле я " женила", по рекомендации дочери парочку, которые там работали. после свадьбы, они выставили на всеобщее обозрение в компе фотографии со свадьбы. Их досих пор смотрят. а я в этой компании штатный тамада. только благодаря фото.

----------


## Инна Р.

> У вас во рту язык и мозги в голове


Хэто верно, но это потом, что бы тебя начали отличать от других, нужно выделиться, и здесь очень быстро поможет красивый, яркий реквизит, которого точно нет у ведущих, умеющих обойтись и без него. мы на эту тему уже разговаривали. заработать имя и отличиться от других, поможет именно реквизит, кроме костюмов можно использовать огргмные надувные фигуры животных, например, игрушки. всё, что может остаться на фото. потому что это именно то, что всем запомнится, в отличии от красивых слов... Не в обиду никому. всех люблю!:smile:

----------


## januly

Ну 200 человек не всегда.Евро всем по карману ударило и стали приглашать только самых родных и близких.Естественно зароботок больше чем у вас но и затраты тоже.Спасибо всем за поддержку уже чуствую себя как дома.Макната я жила в п.Еленовка.На Украину езжу тоже в определенное время,когда у детей каникулы.А каникулы 6 недель.На работе дают первые 3 или последние 3.Попадает почти всегда на август.Если получится буду рада встречи и знакомству со всеми.:smile:                                                                                       janna-geider@web.de janna-geider@yandex.ru

----------


## Pugachiha

Я насчёт ярких костюмов. Согласна, чтобы выделиться, неплохо иметь яркий запоминающийся реквизит. Только проблемка №1: когда там бегать переодеваться или переодевать других, если тамада на свадьбе, что воспитатель в детсадике. За ними как за малыми детьми, на секунду отошла куснуть хоть  что-нибудь, пока в тарелку наложила, только вилку подняла, бежит уже жалуется - вот ты тут жрёшь и жрёшь, а там чё-то украли. Вилочку положила - и в бой. А самая страшная проблема №2: аппарата много тянуть, а тут ещё и реквизита куча. А за реквизитом всю свадьбу ещё следить надо - это для меня он рабочий инструмент, а для гостей старая тряпка, и отношение соответственное. Лучше вместо костюмов в чемоданчик положить прикольный рекизит для игр. Кстати, народ, подскажите какие-нибудь игры с кеглями.

----------


## Лраиса

> КОЛЛЕГИ!
> А как бы нам хотя бы в Украине собраться где-то, в Донецке или в Харькове, в конце сезона в январе или летом в палаточном лагере на море... знаю много мест где это можно сделать за смешные деньги. Подумаем?


Боже какое прекрасное предложение!!!! Я согласна, лишь бы только сезона свадеб не было, а живу я жаль далековато в Амурской области, там, где рядышком Китай через речушку. Короче махаем китайцам руками. На Украине не разу не была, хочу поближе к соратникам……….к коллегам, вот бы посидели, пообщались от души……..Слет………..коллег!!! Классно……
lorika@amur.ru

----------


## Лраиса

> Согласна с ИЛЬИЧ - задаток надо брать! Хорошо, если свадьбы - приработок, а если основной заработок? Ты добренький - не взял, а они нагленькие - кинули. И получи голодную недельку. А если это весной? Да перед большим постом? Вот и попостишься сам и семья твоя порадуется. А ещё задаток у меня идёт на всякие грамоты, резиночки, фигнюшечки и т.д. Оно то не прокиснет, но... Да на машинку надо, а ну как приехал на свадьбу, а там другие давно лабают.


Я тоже беру предоплату, обязаловка. Один раз требовали предоплату обратно, я перед ними распиналась вся, а они нашли другую и мне говорят верните предоплату, с тремя парнями приходили. А я говорю, как вы думаете зачем я беру предоплату это же гарантия того, что мы друг от друга не денемся никуда, я из-за вас заказ потеряла, а вы меня копеек даже хотите лишить. Скандала не было – пронесло….
lorika@amur.ru

----------


## krumuz

> Неужели кто то из коллег может пожаловаться на зароботки? Нестабидьные, это да, согласна!:smile:


Если честно - то да, хотелось бы зарабатывать больше. Но... конъюктура рынка, устоявшийся предел... В общем либо езжай за 3/9 земель, либо получай то, что дают :Tu:  Кстати, задаток беру только тогда, когда выезжаю дальше 50 км. Может это и не правильно

----------


## Pugachiha

Отвечу всем по порядку.
*Yuli4ka!* Когда иду на заказ, никогда не знаю, чего буду делать, во что играть. Есть основной скелет. А дальше всё зависит от публики. По народу сразу видно, как часто и кто бывает на подобных меропрятиях и какого уровня эти мероприятия были в их жизни до меня. Если кто-то в курсе игры и проболтался, то прикола не будет. Главное, ЭТО определить
до проведения игры.
*ИЛЬИЧ!* Я же сказала, что РУКИ в тарелку, а не весь туда залезть. А почему именно макароны и кетчуп - с закрытыми глазами и при воображении, навеянном твоим подготовительным текстом, это месиво похоже на мозги. А прикол именно в том чтоб напугать, и чтоб игроки орали от страха.
*innca!* Ты у меня крёстная - первая здесь меня заметила :flower: . Насчёт игры - будут бить сами и с радостью, т.к. напоминаю - это русская рулетка. А какой русский не хочет испытать судьбу?

----------


## Инна Р.

> innca! Ты у меня крёстная


Ну что ж, раз крёстная, буду заботиться о твоём духовном развитии!
Спасибо, а как тебя зовут? а насчет реквизита, машина всё увезёт, сумкой больше, сумкой меньше. а что б не терялся, я придумала такую штуку. в начале банкета, после парочки торжественных тостов, рассказываю шуточные ПРАВИЛА ПОВЕДЕНИЯ, где оговариваю сразу всё,  в том числе: мой реквизит, попрошу не терять, когда наиграетесь, мне отдавать! и теряться стало намного меньше. всё возвращают. А если есть дети 7- 11 лет, так вообше никаких проблем, им надао намекнуть, что они могут мне помочь. И никаких проблем.

----------


## Pugachiha

*innca* :flower: ! Про себя расскажу по свободнячку в ближ время на теме "Кто мы". Скажу только, что сейчас сижу дома и болею. А для музыканта три дня простоя - вешалка. Так что ваш форум для меня - манна небесная, особенно сейчас. Только на комп в очереди сын и муж. Так что сижу и боюсь, когда выгонят.
Насчёт реквизита, так всё-равно люблю, чтоб всё было компактненько. Чтоб не выглядело как на рынке с горой баулов. Да и место под музыкантов обычно мизерное, как всё разместить, чтоб не мешало? Гостей просить о возврате, а тем более о бережном обращении бесполезно. После пятой, когда умные люди между ними успевают и так пропустить :Pivo: , уже и о своих-то вещах никто не заботится, а чё уж там... А насчёт детей - это идеище :Ok:  Спасибо, учту.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Только на комп в очереди сын и муж.


у меня только сын, муж этим не увлекается, он  над душой с бумажками - распечатай, да распечатай...:smile:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> ну, а что б я могла держать хорошую цену, я работаю одна, без DJ?


без диджея, я бы не смогла, так как много таких моментов, когда надо музыку включить в тот момент, когда я говорю, может и можно конечно так сценарий составить, но все равно у меня аппаратуры нет, если бы была, мужа бы посадила)




> вы, Инна наберите программу, которая будет совсем другая, яркая, всё делайте не как они, в маленьком городе это быстро заметят. У нас уж на что конкуренция, и то жить можно. приходишь в кафе, а там на барной стойке поднос или коробка с визитками ведущих, битком забита... ещё отрабатывайте за 4-5 часов, большую программу, разнообразную, что б хозяева видели, что вы время не тянули, тогда и продлят возможно. Меня часто продляют на час, другой, вот ещё прибавка. Обязательно наделайте игр с костюмами и переодеваниями.


в принципе я сейчас этим и занимаюсь, костюмы у меня какие не какие, а есть обязательно, без них не обхожусь, программу тоже сделала абсолютно отличную от этих тетенек. ВИзитки не давала пока не разу, мне как то неудобно напрашиваться, может из за того, что опыта пока маловато, у нас договариваются на оплату не в часах, а за вечер, поэтому нет такого, что на час больше или меньше(
PS давайте на ты))

*Ильич*, я тут недавно, обязательно займусь и профилем, и фоткой, торжественно обещаю! вот разберусь что к чему, найду время ииии......

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> заработать имя и отличиться от других, поможет именно реквизит, кроме костюмов можно использовать огргмные надувные фигуры животных, например, игрушки. всё, что может остаться на фото. потому что это именно то, что всем запомнится, в отличии от красивых слов...


так как у меня не всегда хватает красивых слов, я тоже считаю, что это можно скрасить хорошими игровыми костюмированными сценками. Проблема только в хороших костюмах, в основном все используют именно атрибуты, чтобы иметь костюм, надо либо уметь шить, чего я не умею, либо купить, но пока не распологаю финансами, поэтому почитаю еще кто чем обходится в этом случае. Если есть какие то несложные преложения, напиши.




> Когда иду на заказ, никогда не знаю, чего буду делать, во что играть


так я думаю тут у всех так, по народу на протяжении свадьбы сразу будет видно делать эту или другую игру, или нет. Я беру все, так же как и слова, и костюмы для сценок, а все равно на одной бывает все успеваем, а на другой даже половину не проходит




> мой реквизит, попрошу не терять, когда наиграетесь, мне отдавать! и теряться стало намного меньше. всё возвращают. А если есть дети 7- 11 лет, так вообше никаких проблем, им надао намекнуть, что они могут мне помочь. И никаких проблем


обычно есть всегда комнатка, где я их переодеваю, репетируем слова, так они потом сразу туда идту, и все там снимают, а я уже потом в муз паузу иду и собираю, ничего не пропало еще

----------


## Pugachiha

*innca!* Привет :Yes4: ! Я вышла на работу, это радость. Болею всё равно, но вычухаюсь по дороге, не в первый раз. А вопрос не только к тебе, а ко всем девчонкам этого форума! Скажите, как при вашей работе вас терпят дети и мужья? Ведь тамада не только раз в неделю съедил, отчирикал и загорает на веточке. Это бесконечное домашнее задание: реквизит приготовь, новые конкурсы и проч.? Со всеми отсюда вытекающими... 
И ещё вопросик. На каждой шабашке обязятельно есть противная тётка или даже дядька, которые портят воздух своими "фи" на все ваши хохмы. Было? Наверняка! Как красиво и тётю построить, и лицо оставить на месте? Вариант "убить на месте" не прокатит. Ещё варианты?

----------


## Элен

У  меня  был  случай  на  юбилей - 70-летний. Заранее  с  детьми  бабуськи  договорились,что  во  время  первого  застолья  они - четверо  детей- выйдут,я  им  даю  свечи,зажигаю. Они  все  поочереди  поздравляют,мы  свечи  обвязываем  лентой,вроде  как  объединяем  тепло  и  дарим  матери,ну  красиво  должно  было   получиться. Когда  время  подошло,я  им  намекаю,что  пора...  они  ни  в  какую,мы  говорят,ещё  не  дошли  до  кондиции,потом  сын  вообще  заявляет,что  я  её  вообще  поздравлять  не  хочу,не  говоря  уже   о  свечах  и  тепле  каком-то,какая  она  мать  и  всё  такое... Я  в  шоке,дочери  тоже   сидят,говорят,мать  и  не   заслужила  хороших  слов. Ну  и  что  делать? Я  как-бы  пропускаю  эту  часть,пошли  дальше  программу  вести. Подходят  братья  бабульки  и  просят  микрофон,чтоб  её  поздравить. Я,естественно,соглашаюсь,поздравительную  песню  вместе  спели. И  вот  тут  подлетает  какая-то  тётка,я  так  и  не  поняла  кто  она  и  начинает  орать,что  я  просто  туфтовая  тамада,раз  не  знаю,что  нужно,чтоб  дети  поздравляли  первыми,даже  заявила,что  лучше  бы  ей  дали  слово  и  она  бы  всё  по  правилам  провела,как  надо. Причём,происходило  это   там  же,в  зале  и  большая  часть  гостей  всё  слышали. Дети  сразу  из  зала  изчезли  куда-то. А  я  стояла  и  не  знала,что  ответить... Неужели  нужно  было  перед  всеми  рассказать,в  чём  причина? Что  мать  никто  не  захотел  поздравлять? Весь  вечер  пошёл  насмарку,как  я  ни  старалась,всё равно  обида  была. И  хотя  к  концу  вечера  та  тётка  уже  целоваться  кидалась  и  нахваливала,я  до  сих  пор  ищу  ответ  на  вопрос - что  делать  в  таких  ситуациях? Что  делать  с  умниками,которые  суют  свой  нос?

----------


## Pugachiha

*Элен* :Vah:  Я так ржала! И они все ушли от тебя живые? Ну ты :Ok: !!!
А вообще, смех смехом, но в таких ситуациях меня выручали сами гости. Им было интересно, что же дальше, и они затыкали противную. Ну что сказать, везло... Но долго так продолжаться не бывает. А вообще, надо всё равно иметь пару - тройку ломчиков, чтобы и вроде никого не обидела, и умная тётя в ломе. ПОдскажите, кто знает?!!

----------


## Ильич

[QUOTE=Элен;533410]QUOTE]

Я отпускаю ситуацию и смотрю что будет... Люди сами себе портят праздник...  :Jopa:  ведь они этого умника или умницу приласили.... Даю возможность выскочке облажаться , не вмешиваясь. И с невомутимым продолжаю делать то что считаю нужным. Жестко... да, но конфликт  с гостем это еще хуже... Или прошу тихонько помочь заказчика (того, что платит) разрулить ситуацию с неадекватным гостем - как правило срабатывает...

Психологически ситуация назывется ЦИРК:

Вы в цирке. Вы можете быть на арене - внутри ситуации, а можете сидеть в первом ряду и смотреть на арену, наблюдая что происходит.

Мой совет  - садитесь в первый ряд. И все будет проще...

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Скажите, как при вашей работе вас терпят дети и мужья? Ведь тамада не только раз в неделю съедил, отчирикал и загорает на веточке. Это бесконечное домашнее задание: реквизит приготовь, новые конкурсы и проч.? Со всеми отсюда вытекающими...


не знаю как другие, но мой мне даже помогает, вместе сочиняем сценки, сказки, на нем проверяю делать ту или иную игру, он и посоветует, и отсоветует обосновыва. Ну а что делать, мы же деньги зарабатываем, хоть я и не так часто подрабатываю, но раньше каждый вечер с работы (пока ребенка не было) уходила на репетицию нашей команды рабочей молодежи КВН, он нам и шутки помогал отыскивать незаезженные в инете, вообщем нормалек. А если бы возмущался, я бы сказала, хорошо тогда ты будешь ходить на подработку, вперед и с песнями!






> На каждой шабашке обязятельно есть противная тётка или даже дядька, которые портят воздух своими "фи" на все ваши хохмы. Было? Наверняка! Как красиво и тётю построить, и лицо оставить на месте? Вариант "убить на месте" не прокатит. Ещё варианты?
> __________________


да уж, в этом ты права, жалко что иногда нельзя  этого гостя просто напросто послать куда дальше. Правильно говорит Ильич, мы все равно не в состоянии ругаться, нервничать себе дороже, нужно просто оставить все как есть, и постараться не обращать внимания на этого человека.
У меня тоже попалась однажды вредная бабка на свадьбе, с самого начала как только пришла начала гундеть, что то не так, это неправильно, потом когда я провела начало и объявила первую муз паузу подскакала ко мне, и сказала, почему у вас по программе еще не было подарков, я говорю скоро будут, и начинаю проводить дальше, как мне надо, так она как заорет, что я им говорила надо брать постарше ведущуя, столько лет на свадьбе гуляю, и везде подарки сразу дарим, а я бездарь и неумею ничего!!!

Я сначала в ступор впала, мол чего вы кричите, никуда ваш подарок не убежит, сделала я церемонию вручения подарков, а она так и продолжала ныть, потом свекровка( а бабуля была еее мамой) извенилась, сказала, что она всегда такая, ну и хрен на вас, но осадок тоже остался, даже вспоминать не хочу.

----------


## Татьянка

> И ещё вопросик. На каждой шабашке обязятельно есть противная тётка или даже дядька, которые портят воздух своими "фи" на все ваши хохмы. Было? Наверняка! Как красиво и тётю построить, и лицо оставить на месте? Вариант "убить на месте" не прокатит. Ещё варианты?


Привет всем!!!  У меня редко, но метко найдется такое "существо"!!! Иначе не назову! Терпелка у меня долгая, но.... иногда...и она заканчивается!!! :Aga:   И тогда, я нацепив самую милую улыбочку, ставлю товарища , который нам совсем не товарищ, на место при всем зале!!! Как правило, срабатывает, но не всегда... На одном из последних банкетов, было такое "быдло", что мама не горюй, вело себя ужасно и одна не осторожная фраза типа "Девочка, дай микрофончик, говорить буду!"- для него обернулась соответствующим ответом :" Мальчик, мы с тобой позже поговорим!" И основные разборки с ЭТИМ существом были не в зале, естественно, а за углом зала. Как видите, мне повезло:smile:  отписываюсь в теме, значит жива! Я скажу за себя, два варианта- подойти к заказчику и указать на хамьё пальцем( т.е. стукануть по-детски :biggrin: . А второй попытаться поговорить с "занудой" , т.е. врага превратить в друга( это уже психология, понять интересы и "раскусить" человека) Я чаще пользуюсь вторым вариантом :Aga:  :biggrin: !!!! И проблем не бывает, чего и вам всем желаю!!!! :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Лраиса

> *innca!* Привет!И ещё вопросик. На каждой шабашке обязятельно есть противная тётка или даже дядька, которые портят воздух своими "фи" на все ваши хохмы. Было? Наверняка! Как красиво и тётю построить, и лицо оставить на месте? Вариант "убить на месте" не прокатит. Ещё варианты?


У меня несколько лет назад была ситуация… Идет свадьба, я что-то говорю, и тут одна бабулька с деревенским акцентом орет: «Эй, таман-да, а таман-да иди сюда». Я сначала остолбенела, потом приспокойненько подошла и говорю, что мол хотели? Она мне, мол мы видели и свадьбы получше, там и животных показывали и акробаты были. Я ей мило ответила, что заказали, то и получили, а не акробат. Но в душе такая обида осталась…. Я достойно довела свадьбу до конца.
Бывают такие люди, которые пытаются взять инициативу в свои руки, и то им не нравится и то не так, и такие рожи недовольные, и кухня не та, и водка позорная, так весь вечер и нудят, скулят, и к кому докулупаться, как ни к тамаде……… 
Если появляется колупальщик, или чего то требует, то я жениху с невестой говорю – это ваш гость, вы его хорошо знаете, поясните ему пару правил поведения на вашей свадьбе, тоже срабатывает. Позже выясняется, что везде себя так ведет…… Хамло короче говоря…..
lorika@amur.ru
:tongue:

----------


## dmitriy pavlov

У меня такое мнение. Если такая заноза появилась на празднике и заняла позицию противостояния, то не успокоиться до конца. Сначала вредничает, потом неудобно позиции сдавать. Я культурно, но затыкаю сразу своей энергетикой. Пусть думает что хочет, но не мне под руку,когда все мысли о деле. Говорит одна: "А у нас, когда встречают, держат радугу девушка и парень, а у вас не так..." Тут же пришлось прекратить, потом в глаза загдядывала. Но это крайности. На самом деле я пытаюсь сразу их влюбить в себя. Я рассказываю их историю знакомства. очень поэтично и чувственно и с юмором. И когда гости слышат, что речь идёт и о них.... они мои!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Всем привет! СОСКУЧИЛАСЬ!
Со вчерашней свадьбы сижу осипшая но ДОВОЛЬНАЯ! Это была первая свадьба, когда молодые и свидетели, не выходя из зала всю свадьбу, скакали гопацульки! 
Гости - почти все одноклассники молодых - скакали аки сАмАшедшИ.

bhbyf, Иришка, как помогла твоя кричалка - Устав! Гости так раздухарились, что после каждого тоста кричали "ОБА-НА" и дружно опрокидывали рюмки.
У меня часто возникает напряжёнка, когда гости сидят с поднятыми наполненными рюмками и смортят по сторонам - с кем бы чокнуться. 
Как вы поступаете, друзья, в этой ситуации? Как даёте понять, чтобы не грели водку и выпивали?
 На вчерашней свадьбе я смекнула и сразу после слов тоста кричала - ОБА-НА и в ответ от гостей неслось такое мощное эхо!    
Такое приятное блаженство после свадьбы! Такой клёвый отходняк! 
И ВАМ ВСЕМ ТАКИХ СВАДЕБ ЖЕЛАЮ!!!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

кричалкам-дорогу! мне они тоже нравятся,у нас есть пишущие люди-Ольга-пупс,макната-Наташа,Татьянка ,Аня-сенс. может вместе придумаем какую-нибудь забойную кричалку? так как действительно они прикольные и хорошо проходят. можно разделить гостей-мальчики-девочки,(так как в последнее время часто сталкиваюсь с тем,что столы ставят"по-европейски" то есть столиками, а не единым столом.и потому нет возможности делить на право-лево. Ну что,ребятки,как вам идея?

----------


## dmitriy pavlov

ЗНАКОМСТВО
    приветствие – кричалка

Кто пришёл на свадьбу? 
Хлопайте в ладоши!
А кто просто отдохнуть,
Не стесняйтесь тоже!

Кто пришёл на веселе?
Хлопайте в ладоши!
Кто же выпить не успел,
Не стесняйтесь тоже!

Кто пришёл сегодня в юбке?
Хлопайте в ладоши!
Ну а в брюках кто пришёл,
Не стесняйтесь тоже!

Кто присутствует из дам?
Хлопайте в ладоши!
И мужчины поддержите,
Не стесняйтесь тоже!

Кто пришёл сюда с женой?
Хлопайте в ладоши!
Ну, а с мужем кто пришёл,
Не стесняйтесь тоже!

Кто –то ходит холостым?
Хлопайте в ладоши!
Кто женился год назад,
Не стесняйтесь тоже!

Все родные жениха?
Хлопайте в ладоши!
Представители невесты, 
Не стесняйтесь тоже!

Если здесь сидят друзья,
Хлопайте в ладоши!
Если родственники вы, 
Не стесняйтесь тоже!

Настроенье лучше всех?
Хлопайте в ладоши!
У кого же на нуле, 
Не стесняйтесь тоже!

----------


## Лраиса

> кричалкам-дорогу! мне они тоже нравятся,у нас есть пишущие люди-Ольга-пупс,макната-Наташа,Татьянка ,Аня-сенс. может вместе придумаем какую-нибудь забойную кричалку? так как действительно они прикольные и хорошо проходят. можно разделить гостей-мальчики-девочки,(так как в последнее время часто сталкиваюсь с тем,что столы ставят"по-европейски" то есть столиками, а не единым столом.и потому нет возможности делить на право-лево. Ну что,ребятки,как вам идея?


Предлагаю такую кричалку. Один говорит бум-бум, второй говорит – пора, а третий наливай, и если это свадьба, то четвертый говорит за молодых!
 Кто чего еще предложит???????? Чтобы сами себе наливали выбираю наливал, как кто-то мне из вас посоветовал…….
lorika@amur.ru

----------


## Инна Р.

> PS давайте на ты))


Заранее извиняюсь, что всех вас, называю то на ТЫ, то на ВЫ. такая я невнимательная и не современная. Договариваемс  - на ТЫ !
Ездила на дачу, приехала - а тут столько нового. Скучала за вами.


> вопрос не только к тебе, а ко всем девчонкам этого форума! Скажите, как при вашей работе вас терпят дети и мужья?


с ребёнком проще, он у меня большой 12, лишний раз поваляться на диване, да посмотреть что ниподя, пока родителей нет, он не против.
А вот муж, с одной стороны , ему нравится, чем я занимаюсь, а с другой, летом был у меня ночной банкет : 7.07- у нас загсы регестрировали круглые сутки. Муж привёз меня туда, и решил со мной там побыть, ночь всё такит, гостей много, 60 человек. В общем, остался. и на этом банкете попался гость, который всю ночь не давал мне прохода, танцевать приглашал, только я курить - и он туда же, хотя сам с женой там был... так вот с тех пор мой муж откладывает все свои дела ( у него бизнес свой, начальников нету), и едет сомной, музыку включает....:rolleyes: 




> Но долго так продолжаться не бывает.





> Бывают такие люди, которые пытаются взять инициативу в свои руки, и то им не нравится и то не так, и такие рожи недовольные, и кухня не та,


 У меня пока таких уж гостей небыло. была ситуация, свадьбу работала от агенства, а у них был договор - 4 часа программы и 2 часа дискотеки.
Но так как я в одном лице и ведущая и ДИ ДЖ, гости этого не поняли. За 4 часа я отработала всю прогу, включая торт, букет и подвязку, и дальше включала музыку. ну и один из гостей взял микрофон и сказал: так как тамада не работает, буду я тосты говорить. Пришлось взять второй микрофон и сказать - тамада ушла на покой, остался только диджей - Инна меня зовут.... Все засмеялись и больше не пристовали. :Aga:

----------


## dmitriy pavlov

В прошлом году была свадьба в июне. Ехать далеко. Поехала с сестрой, Она за рулём. Надо, говорит, тебе новую причёску сделать. Давай бигуди накрутим, я в телеке видела. Хорошо , накрутили. Что делать, волосы не сохнут, а поехали так, в машине высохнут, кто меня видит? Хорошо, договорились. Выехали в 8 утра. Едем. Через час езды - пробка. Все машины встали, а я в бигудях. Смотрят, из машин выглядывают. А я снять не могу - волосы сырые, на свадьбу без причёски? Ужас!!! Простояли в пробке 10 часов, потом ещё 2 часа ехали - заблудились. На свадьбу приехали в 8.30. Я с разбегу в толпу. Со страху провела всю программу за два часа. Гости в восторге. Хвалят!!!. Мужики уже выпили и ко мне липнут. Один: можно я кое-что вам скажу! Вот моя жена здесь на свадьбе, я её не хочу, а вас очень хочу! ...Думала, что закидают гнилыми помидорами, а потом ещё комплементы получила, думаю спасло, что некоторые гости тоже с нами в пробке стояли. валентина

----------


## dmitriy pavlov

На свадьбу приехали в 20.30(уточняю). А сестра роман в пробке успела закрутить.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> свадьбу работала от агенства, а у них был договор - 4 часа программы и 2 часа дискотеки.


если не тяжело расскажи как вообще в агенство попала, они всех желающих берут, или хорошая проверка, и столько % они себе берут?





> На свадьбу приехали в 20.30(уточняю). А сестра роман в пробке успела закрутить


ничего себе, и такое бывает, это где такие пробки, в москве что ли? как так жить то можно, золотое время терять

----------


## Инна Р.

> если не тяжело расскажи как вообще в агенство попала


А всё так же, по объявлению. менеджеры от агенства их постоянно просматривают, в поисках тех, кто ещё не раскрутился, и кого пока не прибрали к рукам конкуренты. Они звонят под видом клиентов, всё подробно расспрашивают, и если вы назвали маленькую цены, именно эту цену они вам и будут платить. Мне звонили несколько агенств - некоторые попросили, что бы я пригласила их на банкет, прежде чем нои решат - нужна я им или нет, а некоторые просто спрашивают - у вас были случаи, когда вам не заплатили, я говорю - нет, тогда они делают предложения. К сожалению, я не подружилась ни с кем из них, потому что
1. они мне навязывают диджея, а это гонарар почти пополам, а во вторых, я ставила условие, что буду брать только свадьбы. На эти мои условия согласилась только одна фирма. Деньги с клиентов агенства берут вперёд, а вам будут платить столько, сколько вы им объявили. Когда ты станешь просить больше, им это уже будет не так интересно. Покрайнерй мере у нас таких сотни, раскрученых.  сколько они получили с клиентов - это их деньги, а тебе заплатят, как всегда. У меня например: простой банкет - агенство зарабатывает на мне 6-7 тыс.и столько же запалатит мне, ночной - 13 тыс., а мне заплатят всегда одну и ту же сумму 8. Но всё равно выгодно.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> агенство зарабатывает на мне 6-7 тыс.и столько же запалатит мне,


блин,это же 50% очень много! наше агенство(мы с ними просто партнёры,они просто иногда подбрасывают нам заказы) берут за услуги 10% .то есть с любой услуги только 10%. и если мы берём 14 тыс за видео +ведение,они набросят только 1500 руб.а в 2 раза цены завышать это просто обдираловка клиента!!!! или вас.....:rolleyes:

----------


## Ильич

Можно я про агенства скажу!
я уж не знаю как там в больших городах...
Но
В нашем славном Запорожье нет ни одного агенства с которрым будет работать уважающий себя вежущий.
Есть агество СОНАТА - там все схвачено ребятами из КВН и чужих туда не берут.

Звонит какая либо девица и выясняет занят я или свободен на таки вот числа.. далее, если свободен, начинает пытать скока это стоит... Стоимость зависит от обьема работ. Начинаю выяснять, кто, где, сколько человек, с какими музыкантами, сколько времени... В ответ блеяние... В итоге разговор сводится к тому. сколько я им отстегну от своего гонорара... если они на меня выведут клиента. Дальше я спрашиваю "Клиент будет окученый?" Недоумение... Расшифровую "Вы с ним цену мою с учетом Вашего гонорара уже согласуете? Мне с ним о деньгах уже не говорить? Мы обсуждаем только нюансы торжества?"
Нет , говорят это Вы сами... Пардон мадам, за что же деньги я Вам должен ?
Как правило не договариваемся..
Однажды мне удалось сработать с известным агенством, добавил себе седых волос... Очень непрофессиональное отношение к процессу подготовки проведения банкета. Ничего заранее не обсуждается, все вводные по артистам, фейерверку, пожеланиям молодоженов поступали в процессе работы за 10 минут до начала действа... Они чего то наговорили молодым о чем я ни сном не духом...
Банкет провел но закаялся более с ПОСРЕДНИКАМИ работать.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Очень непрофессиональное отношение к процессу подготовки проведения банкета.


вот это точно могу сказать, не только про своё, столько людей проходит и все жалуются... то лимузин не приедет, то парикмахер не прийдёт, то автобуса нету... без конца. И фотографы в загс опаздывают, а у нас по 15 минут на пару отведено  и т. д. А про ведущих, это отдельный разговор. Они так же могут взять клиентов, наобещают, наговорят, что такого профи пришлют..., фотки покажут, в лучшем случае, и наврут с три короба- люди согласятся, договор подпишут, деньги заплатят, приходят ко мне, а я им говорю- извините, у меня ещё ниразу не было юбилея, я беру только свадьбы, они к менеджеру, они на меня едут, людям деньги не вернут полюбому, поэтому мне приходится их успокоить, сказать, что я очень постараюсь сделать для них праздник.... им деваться некуда, деньги заплачены. Так я взяла свой первый юбилей. Разве такую работу менеджера можно назвать профессиональной? У них одна цель - выкачать деньги с клиента.:frown:

----------


## Ильич

> У них одна цель - выкачать деньги с клиента.:frown:


В самую точку! :Ok:  
ПОЭТОМУ!
НЕ ЖАЛЕЙТЕ ДЕНЕГ НА СОБСТВЕННУЮ РЕКЛАМУ!
Визитки цветные двусторонние ситоят 20 уе ТЫСЯЧА.
Иметь при себе всегда и раздавать не стесняясь, гостямм, метродотелям и всем заинтересованным лицам.  Чем больше тем лучше, если есть специализированные издания - размещайтесь там.
Не продавайтесь агенствам... Не позволяйте на себе зарабатывать..

----------


## Иринка Бафф

у нас вообще один раз комедия приключилась именно с агентством. короче,мы работаем с музыкантами.они нам очень нравятся. и мы их телефоны даём агенству(там свадьбы-банкеты потоком идут,может людям дадут заработать)я сама раньше танцевала на свадьбах и знаю,как артисты радуются заказам. так вот.если люди "наши"- то есть пришли по объявлению или от знакомых как к тамаде или видео,то мы им бесплатно помогаем-музыку найдём,машины,украшения,даже повар есть знакомый. а вот если от агенства-то сохраняем корпоративность (то есть кроме себя ничего не предлагаем)ведь агенство накручивает на всё свои проценты. и вот агенство звонит нам .даёт заказ на 22 сентября. хорошо,берём.приходят клиенты к нам,смотрят видео и проведение(у нас на компе несколько вариантов на все вкусы) они увидели наших музыкантов и давай просить их. я говорю,что всё можно заказать в агенстве.посылаю их к ним. они оплачивают ВСЁ! ТО ЕСТЬ И НАС И МУЗЫКАНТОВ. мы не чешемся(ведь агенство берёт свои проценты,значит должны сами договориться с музыкой,в другом случае мы бы дали телефоны напрямую заказчикам) и вот близится роковое число,и мы звоним музыкантам по своим личным делам и просто в разговоре выясняется,что НИКТО ИМ НЕ ЗВОНИЛ И ОНИ 22 ЧИСЛА УЖЕ РАБОТАЮТ В ДРУГОМ МЕСТЕ!!!!!! мы звоним в агенство. и они нам говорят,так ведь ваши же музыканты,вы и должны были позвонить!!!!!! то есть деньги(1500) они не забыли с клиентов содрать а вот позвонить не удосужились. я в шоке!!!! короче обошлось малой кровью,нашли диджея.разницу вернули,только всё равно "свои" 1500 руб они удержали с клиентов.....а мы,которые нашли им диджея за неделю,что в сезон почти невозможно,выслушали несколько нелицеприятных слов от наших бедных клиентов.нет,лично к нам претензий нет,но ведь неприятно же....

----------


## Yuli4ka

про агенства:

У нас в городе только год назад появилось свадебное агенство, потом оно разделилось на два. Так что теперь официально два агенства. А также работа "своими командами". Это я про музыкантов и ведущих.

Наши агенства тоже имеют проколы по работе. и лимузины не те приезжали, и украшение зала не соответствовало картинкам, и торты не те, что заказывали. Иногда виноваты девченки - хозяйки агенств. А иногда  их подводят. Те же владельцы лимузинов  и изготовители тортов.

И еще, я так подумала, а ведь это очень сложная работа - учесть все мелочи, решить все орг.вопросы, доставить все вовремя. А если свадеб несколько?? Очень легко запариться.  Просто за это (как и за проведение свадеб) берутся не профессионалы. Все мы в какой-то мере жертвы непрофессионализма.  На рынках торгуют учителя и выпускники училищ, в школах работают не по призванию, свадьбы ведут по сценариям из Интернета.....  Список можно продолжать.

Я практически не сотрудничаю с агенствами. Они мне звонят иногда, часто я уже занята, хорошо, что сейчас есть своя клиентура, наработанная годами. Согласна с Ильичем, что надо раздавать свои визитки (кстати, надо бы сделать), выходить на клиента лично, а в больших городах, я думаю, надо находить агенства в которых работают порядочные люди. 

всем удачи!!!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

*dmitriy pavlov*,




> На свадьбу приехали в 20.30(уточняю). А сестра роман в пробке успела закрутить.



Дмитрий!!! Ой, прости, Валентина!! однако, затейница у тебя сестра. Сначала тебя на бигуди закрутила (в смысле накрутила), а потом закрутила роман. Если она и на свадьбе кого-то раскрутила, то цены ей нет!!!

А почему ты Дмитрий павлов??

----------


## Yuli4ka

*pypss*!!

Очень рада за вашу веселую свадьбу!!! Вот где кайф от работы!!!

Может, я что-то пропустила, а что такое кричалка ОБА-НА??? Где её посмотреть?? Подскажите!!!!!

----------


## хухрындик

Очень часто сталкивался с проблемой организации свадеб. Молодые приходят к нам по поводу ведения и музыеи, а мы им попутно советуем ресторан, фото-видео... Когда сам женился (2 месяца назад), понял какой это гемор. Столько мелочей! И вот с тех пор ношу в голове мысль по созданию подобной компании. Свадьба под ключ, так сказать. В идеале иметь пару своих залов, парк машин.... Эх... Мечты....:rolleyes:

----------


## Инна Р.

> В идеале иметь пару своих залов, парк машин.... Эх... Мечты....


Конечно, если это будут ваши залы, машины и т. д.- то возможно наладить нормальную организацию,  но все агенства просто сотрудничают с соответствующими фирмами, поэтому и накладок много. А вообще, это не очень стабильный бизнес, но если в вашем городе мало агенств, то стоит попробовать. У нас их пруд пруди - доверием вип- клиентов пользуются самые крупные, у которых реклама безумная, везде. а остальные вынуждены зарабатывать именно на том - чем больше сумеют содрать с клиентов - тем и сыты... Поэтому везде обман...:frown:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Покрайнерй мере у нас таких сотни, раскрученых. сколько они получили с клиентов - это их деньги, а тебе заплатят, как всегда. У меня например: простой банкет - агенство зарабатывает на мне 6-7 тыс.и столько же запалатит мне, ночной - 13 тыс., а мне заплатят всегда одну и ту же сумму 8. Но всё равно выгодно.
> __________________


ну да, в принципе очень даже ничего) Я это для чего спрашиваю: у мужа сокращение на работе, и так немного получал, а сейчас вообще будет пипец, а работу найти практически невозможно, где есть места все своих насадили, ну что ты хотела, маленький поселок городского типа с населением в 20 тыс. Так вот если прижмет, может в Тюмень переедем, там я со временем тоже конечно бы начала заниматься именно этой деятельностью, отточила бы мастерство пару лет за небольшие деньги( меньше, чем у других) а потом можно было бы и на агенство поработать. Муж несколько раз пробовал снимать и делать фильм, получилось здорово, ничуть не хуже, чем нашим друзьям сделали кассету в Тюмени, так они заплатили 2 года назад там 8 тыс за фильм, а он тут делал за 3, так как больше никто не соглашается. Менталитет деревенский, считают что это роскошь, можно и просто съемку своими силами, дурдом. Не понимают люди, что съемка это немаловажнее, чем тот же ведущий, такая память на всю жизнь. а просто нередактированную съемку смотреть скучно, никто до конца не выдерживает. 
Вот только в городе мне будет сложно найти себе работу по професии, а одной халтурой много не заработаешь, да и сезонно это все. Вот и думаем






> то есть с любой услуги только 10%. и если мы берём 14 тыс за видео +ведение,они набросят только 1500 руб.а в 2 раза цены завышать это просто обдираловка клиента!!!! или вас.....


да уж, здорово, мы бы так тоже согласились за такие бабки пахать, все таки город есть город. А у нас видео и ведение всего 6, даже руки опускаются





> Нет , говорят это Вы сами... Пардон мадам, за что же деньги я Вам должен ?
> Как правило не договариваемся


во наглые, ничего не делать, а бабки получить, пусть они ищут непрофи за такие условия





> Не продавайтесь агенствам... Не позволяйте на себе зарабатывать..
> __________________


так смешно сказал, не продавайтесь, как проститутки)))) это я так смеюсь, не подумайте





> А вообще, это не очень стабильный бизнес, но если в вашем городе мало агенств, то стоит попробовать. У нас их пруд пруди - доверием вип- клиентов пользуются самые крупные, у которых реклама безумная, везде. а остальные вынуждены зарабатывать именно на том - чем больше сумеют содрать с клиентов - тем и сыты... Поэтому везде обман...


вот у нас наверное бы пользовалось спросом, но толку то, что так они могут пригласить пару тетенек, которые тут работают, что агеснтву платить за них же, наверное агенство бы постоянно кидали))))))))))

----------


## Инна Р.

> так смешно сказал, не продавайтесь, как проститутки


Это норма. В агенстве говорят вот такими фразами : Инна, мы вас продаём, в низкой ценовой категории, потому что у вас плохая апаратура.
Или : Инна в этот раз я сумел вас дорого продать, отработаете хорошо, выдам премию... Я привыкла.:smile:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*bhbyf*,
 Иришенька, я бы рада голову поломать над кричалками - тока мне ентот диплом про педагогику Сухомлинского уже сниться в кошмарном сне - а тут выборы-перевыборы и озвучки-заморочки всяким партиям - как грится, суета суЁт! 

А ко всем друзьям у меня предложение по созданию устава - кричалки  - давайте каждый по четверостишью выложит и оПчими усилиями таки осилим кричалку и растормошим гостей.
Начну, может с рифмой не очень, то звиняйте!
1. Мы сегодня здесь собрались
  И все дружно водку пьём,
   Потому что Ромку женим
   Иринку замуж выдаём!
ДА-ДА-ДА 
2......

----------


## Инна Р.

А что же ещё кричать мы будем?
Рома и Ира, мы вас любим!
а что же ещё сказать пора: 
Роме и Ире Ура! ура!
Вот накричали сколько,
Ну а теперь уж ГОРЬКО!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

а может слова надо другие взять(кричалка да-нет  у нас уже есть)
например мальчики говорят "вот так !" и показывают :Ok:   а девочки говорят "такого не видали!!
 и проводить надо в конце, может за 3 столом.
 ну и что-то вроде:
сегодня мы на свадьбе
нам много наливали 
жених с невестой выглядят- вот так :Ok:  
видали празник-лучше вы-:" такого не видали!"
 вооще я просто предложила,может у кого другие идеи есть,хорошо бы ,чтоб тема получила продолжения...дорогие поэты присоединяйтесь....Ольга *pypss*,
 ,спасибо за подддержку :flower: 
кричалка содержит несколько куплетов.в которых кто-то говорит ,например:,да-да-да,кто-то говорит:нет-нет-нет. но это необязательное условие.Инна,прочитайте всю тему,мы с Аней Чернышёвой выкладывали 2 кричалки,посмотрите и поймёте,что такое кричалка....

----------


## Ильич

Да Это та же репка, но за столом.
Раздайте ВСЕМ гостям коплименты.. или пусть сами придумают...
Я немогу, офигеть, Вай красавица..... и др.
Напишите текст про невесту... и пусть по тексту вставляют свои комплименты (прилагательные к существительным) громко и с выражением.
Я уверен будет клево...
Неплохо придумал... надо самому попробовать....

----------


## dmitriy pavlov

> если не тяжело расскажи как вообще в агенство попала, они всех желающих берут, или хорошая проверка, и столько % они себе берут?
> 
> 
> ничего себе, и такое бывает, это где такие пробки, в москве что ли? как так жить то можно, золотое время терять


Это в Германии! Нервы было жальче, чем время!

----------


## dmitriy pavlov

> *dmitriy pavlov*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Дмитрий!!! Ой, прости, Валентина!! однако, затейница у тебя сестра. Сначала тебя на бигуди закрутила (в смысле накрутила), а потом закрутила роман. Если она и на свадьбе кого-то раскрутила, то цены ей нет!!!
> 
> А почему ты Дмитрий павлов??


Потому, что адрес электронной почты записан на мужа. А свой сделать не пришлось. Кстати, мне тоже интересна кричалка Оба-на!

----------


## Инна Р.

> кричалка содержит несколько куплетов.


Это я поняла, что несколько куплетов  и т.д. , я просто предложила свою, может кому пригодится, я её всегда пускаю, гости кричат по последнему слову, получается хорошо. Может это ине кричалка, но кричится оан классно!:smile:

----------


## Кубаночка

Добрый вечер, родные мои! 
Я тоже за кричалки! :Aga:  Вот эта "За это надо выпить-а мы не возражаем"  на прошлой свадьбе прошла на ура, гости даже после дарения, усевшись за стол кричали
Подарки подарили, и руки умываем!
За это надо выпить,
А мы не возражаем!"
Я обязательно придумаю ещё что-нибудь и похвастаюсь... :Oj:

----------


## januly

Дорогие мои коллеги обращаюсь к вам за помощю!У меня в эту субботу 6 октября вечер отдыха-осенний бал.Мне нужно как-то красиво начать,и какуюто игру знакомство.Будте другами выручайте.!!!
janna-geider@web.de
janna-geider@yandex.ru

----------


## Ильич

> Дорогие мои коллеги обращаюсь к вам за помощю!У меня в эту субботу 6 октября вечер отдыха-осенний бал.Мне нужно как-то красиво начать,и какуюто игру знакомство.Будте другами выручайте.!!!
> janna-geider@web.de
> janna-geider@yandex.ru


Если бал - то это танцы, если танцы то можно начать с тацевального конкурса "В шляпе не танцуют" 
Участники танцуют парами одна пара выходит в шляпе и шляпке. Если они одевают  свой головной убор на когот о из танцующих он обязан отдать своего партнера и сам найти кого то кому он оденет шляпу, но не того с кем танцевал. на длинной композиции все друг с другом потанцуют.  И При этом пары обязательно должны перезнакомится пока они танцуют...

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Неплохо придумал... надо самому попробовать....
> __________________


на ходу рожают, вот отдохну после работы, может тоже что в голову придет, а вообще идейка норма, может  отдельно топик завести про кричалки

----------


## Инна Р.

> и какуюто игру знакомство.Будте другами выручайте.!!!


Ещё один танцевальный моментик, но теперь это очень бстрый танец, пусть передают друг другу букет ( если осенний бал - можно из кленовых веток), когда останавливается музыка, тот у кого в руках букет - должен поцеловать соседа справа и слева. музыка и букет идет дальше до следующей остановки...

----------


## Татьянка

> Ещё один танцевальный моментик,


 :Ok:   :flower:   Хороша идейка!!! Подойдет для любого события!!!

----------


## Очарование

Доброй ночи!
Совершенно случайно нашла этот форум! И уже влюбилась :Oj:  !!! Я также веду свадьбы, но огромного опыта нет (работаю на "чужие свадьбы" с мая этого года, было уже порядка 15 свадеб+кучу друзей развлекала на подобных мероприятиях:biggrin: . Безумно нравится это занятие), до этого как то все больше по друзьям:smile: !!!Какие вы все молодцы, я почитала немного и уже поняла, что завтра проведу здесь весь вечер!!! Обязательно поделюсь с Вами и своими конкурсами, сказками и костюмированными шоу!!!! Надеюсь смогу быть полезна, и конечно, буду обращаться за советами!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

*Очарование*,
 :flower:  Добро пожаловать!!! Отметься в темке "Кто мы" Будет приятно познакомиться ближе!!! :Aga:  :smile:

----------


## Djazi

> Какие вы все молодцы, я почитала немного и уже поняла, что завтра проведу здесь весь вечер!!! Обязательно поделюсь с Вами и своими конкурсами, сказками и костюмированными шоу!!!! Надеюсь смогу быть полезна, и конечно, буду обращаться за советами!!!!


Привет,  проходи, располагайся и чувствуй себя как дома.:smile: 
Всегда рады новичкам и, конечно, же ждём от тебя  что-нибудь новенькое.

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Очарование*!!!


Не обольщайся, за милыми аватарами скрываются акулы свадебно - банкетного бизнесса. Мы  вечно голодны, и задобрить нас можно только новыми конкурсами, тостами, сценариями....   Иначе, мы тебя будем кусать!!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> Иначе, мы тебя будем кусать!!!!


:eek: Чё правда? Всё я тоже начинаю бояться....:rolleyes: :biggrin:

----------


## Yuli4ka

> Всё я тоже начинаю бояться....


Я же говорю, "скрываются под милыми аватарами".

И еще, у всех тамадов  -  отличное чувство юмора!!!! шутки понимают сразу. 

И еще, хочу сказать, что большинство - акулы. Одна Татьянка не как все. Она - волчица!!! Правда. маленькая... Но зато с Тамбова!!!

!!!!!


Даже, не знаю. чего это меня понесло.... Но просто хотелось как-то по-особому поучаствовать в беседе.. а все эти высказывания "Дорогой друг!! присоединяйся в нашу дружескую компанию!!" - мне не нравятся.   Или это комплексы.... Вот меня, когда я первый раз пришла, и тоже восторженно заявила о себе, никто не пригласил, пришлось  самой вливаться в дружную компанию.

Ну это так, мысли вслух, размышления на ночь глядя!!!  

Всех коллег уважаю!! Спасибо, что есть форум!!

----------


## Татьянка

> Правда. маленькая...


:eek: Откуда знаешь? Я может вешу килограмм 80?:biggrin: 
*Yuli4ka*,
 :wink:  Юльчик? У тебя всё в порядке? Не нравится мне твоё настроение!!! Покажи того козла, что обидел, и я его укушу!!! :Aga:  :mad: :wink: 




> Вот меня, когда я первый раз пришла, и тоже восторженно заявила о себе, никто не пригласил, пришлось самой вливаться в дружную компанию.


:eek:  Ндя... ну, прости, дорогая, ты пришла в самый сезон, все малость были в неадеквате.. Зато, КАК влилась!!!! :Vah:   Мы тя таааааакккккккк лю, шо слов нет!!!! :Oj:

----------


## Татьянка

*Yuli4ka*,
 :biggrin:  Вот, приперлася с ответом!!!

 Вообщем расклад такой, посмотрев на нашу публику, пришла к выводу, что фиг что выйдет, не любят они новьё!!! Но я хитрюша, оставив ряд интересных моментов= протащила их и провожу, некоторые в шуточной форме, а некоторые на полном серьезе. Вот нравится мне обряд снятия фаты, и хоть ты тресни, но.... наши невесты... боятся :Tu:   чего только не понятно.... найду вот такую, что не забоится и обработаю:wink:  У меня брат-тамада, так он мою прогу так на одной свадьбе отыграл, что даже я в шоке- как съемку фильма!!! Он пока работает по моей программе, но по своему, и некоторые "фишки" оставил, но...тоже присоединяется к идее "интернациональной свадьбы". Сейчас сезон доработаю, с 14 в отпуск- вот и будет время обновиться.

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Татьянка*,

С настроением все нормально.

Вот как интересно получается, в России надо за уши тащить фату снимать (боятся, примета ведь непонятно какая), у нас на Донбассе где-то 50% снимают фату НО!!! очень редко какие невесты дают её кому-то мерять (в смысле незамужним девушкам). А вот на Западной Украине (наверное, начиная с Центральной) так там ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО снимают фату, все песни наизусть знают, поют и стар, и млад, и девушкам примеряют. не боятся.

----------


## Татьянка

> С настроением все нормально.


:wink: Ну и славненько!!! :Ok:   А то я уже зубы наточила!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Pugachiha

Привет всем! Вроде и несколько дней всего не заглядывала, а тут опять куча интереснго, тус, движ, и т.д. В темке "Кто мы" представилась, так что кому интересно - заходите, знакомтесь. А насчёт того что мы разные, *Yuli4ka*, так поэтому здесь так и интересно. Если бы мы одинаково думали или юморили, что ещё страшней, то и неинтересно было бы общаться. А розыгрыши типа "Фараона" меня выручают, когда народ не очень хочет играть и танцевать. А мне неудобно - бабки то я взяла, и отрабатывать надо. А публика бывает ещё специально смотрит, типа:"Ну-ну, как выкручиваться будешь?". 
Люди, ау! Ну будьте ласкави, подскажите игры с кеглями.

----------


## Ильич

> Доброй ночи!
> Совершенно случайно нашла этот форум! И уже влюбилась !!! Я также веду свадьбы, но огромного опыта нет (работаю на "чужие свадьбы" с мая этого года, было уже порядка 15 свадеб+кучу друзей развлекала на подобных мероприятиях:biggrin: . Безумно нравится это занятие), до этого как то все больше по друзьям:smile: !!!Какие вы все молодцы, я почитала немного и уже поняла, что завтра проведу здесь весь вечер!!! Обязательно поделюсь с Вами и своими конкурсами, сказками и костюмированными шоу!!!! Надеюсь смогу быть полезна, и конечно, буду обращаться за советами!!!!:biggrin:


Пропал человек... Теперь недели две будет ходить как больной... на форум, на форум...
ПРОСЬБА - Гюльчатай, открой личико то... Фотку помести, Мы на тебя смотреть будем, любоваться....

----------


## Кубаночка

Девчёнки, по вопросу снятия фаты- вы будете долго смеяться, но на Кубани этого вообще нет!!!:frown:  Т.е. не то чтобы невеста говорит-хочу-не хочу- она не въезжает, о чём речь и чего я хочу???:eek: Буду нести вашу украинскую фишку в наши непросвещённые души! Вроде бы на намечающейся свадьбе невеста и мама мягкие, как тесто- всё отдали на моё усмотрение, попробую этот обряд- расскажу!
Ну если пойдёт!!! :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## Инна Р.

Девочки, мальчики, а что то нас Наташа совсем бросила? Наташа, у вас всё впорядке? Здоровье там, и т.д...  подайте весточку, а то както беспокойно!:frown:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Даже, не знаю. чего это меня понесло.... Но просто хотелось как-то по-особому поучаствовать в беседе.. а все эти высказывания "Дорогой друг!! присоединяйся в нашу дружескую компанию!!" - мне не нравятся.


Юля, ты просто по натуре - бунтарь, это хорошо, это именно то качество, которое заставляет быть активной. А бунтарь ты быстро отходчивый и справедливый, поэтому бунтуй на здоровье! Вноси разнообразие в наши спокойные страницы.  :Aga:

----------


## Кубаночка

Не знаю как поступить... Общались мы несколько дней назад с невестой и женихом. По телефону. Милая девочка сказала, что денег у них ну совсем мало. Мы разделили свою цену пополам и отняли от неё ещё 50%. Девочка спросила, сколько лет мне и сколько музыканту (не хочу, чтоб мою свадьбу бабушка вела), всё её устроило, приехали они ко мне. И попёрло-о-о!!
 -Такая встреча не пойдёт, и такая тоже, и эта не нравится! 
-Хорошо, милая, какую вы хотите?
-Не знаю. Я сама такая молодец, я бы лучше всех свою свадьбу провела, но платье будет мешать:eek: 
И понеслось- это не буду, так не хочу. На вопрос "как хочешь?"  ответ "Не знаю как, но не так!" 
Апогеем нашего шоу были песни. Сашка (брат) пел, то и это. Много. Ей очень понравилось.  Песни хорошие, заводные, но НЕ ПРО НЕВЕСТУ ИЛИ СВАДЬБУ.  Мы спросили, какие нужны? Ответ- "Ты морячка-я моряк" и "Сердце-магнит" Согдиана. Тут впервые подал голос жених: - так и эти не про свадьбу! Она:- зато под них танцуют. 
Они ушли, не оставив задаток,  думать. Мы отключили аппаратуру, истерически проржались и решили... отказать им, сославшись на задаток от другой пары.
Эт всем так сразу везёт, коллеги? Или у меня на лбу чего-то написано? Или стоит их взять (отрицательный опыт- тоже опыт)?

----------


## Ильич

> Девчёнки, по вопросу снятия фаты- вы будете долго смеяться, но на Кубани этого вообще нет!!!:frown:  Т.е. не то чтобы невеста говорит-хочу-не хочу- она не въезжает, о чём речь и чего я хочу???:eek: Буду нести вашу украинскую фишку в наши непросвещённые души! Вроде бы на намечающейся свадьбе невеста и мама мягкие, как тесто- всё отдали на моё усмотрение, попробую этот обряд- расскажу!
> Ну если пойдёт!!!


Правильно назвать эту процедуру следует:
"Посвящение в жены..."
У меня "Коронация на жену.."
После снятия фаты я одеваю на невесту корону.. все лучше чем платок возвышеннее что ли...
А снятие фаты -  это процедура, посвящение - это обряд.

----------


## Ильич

> Не знаю как поступить... Общались мы несколько дней назад с невестой и женихом. По телефону. Милая девочка сказала, что денег у них ну совсем мало. Мы разделили свою цену пополам и отняли от неё ещё 50%. Девочка спросила, сколько лет мне и сколько музыканту (не хочу, чтоб мою свадьбу бабушка вела), всё её устроило, приехали они ко мне. И попёрло-о-о!!
>  -Такая встреча не пойдёт, и такая тоже, и эта не нравится! 
> -Хорошо, милая, какую вы хотите?
> -Не знаю. Я сама такая молодец, я бы лучше всех свою свадьбу провела, но платье будет мешать:eek: 
> И понеслось- это не буду, так не хочу. На вопрос "как хочешь?"  ответ "Не знаю как, но не так!" 
> Апогеем нашего шоу были песни. Сашка (брат) пел, то и это. Много. Ей очень понравилось.  Песни хорошие, заводные, но НЕ ПРО НЕВЕСТУ ИЛИ СВАДЬБУ.  Мы спросили, какие нужны? Ответ- "Ты морячка-я моряк" и "Сердце-магнит" Согдиана. Тут впервые подал голос жених: - так и эти не про свадьбу! Она:- зато под них танцуют. 
> Они ушли, не оставив задаток,  думать. Мы отключили аппаратуру, истерически проржались и решили... отказать им, сославшись на задаток от другой пары.
> Эт всем так сразу везёт, коллеги? Или у меня на лбу чего-то написано? Или стоит их взять (отрицательный опыт- тоже опыт)?


Надо было послать их с порога... :Aga:  
Я таким рога ломаю сразу Не нравится - не ешь!

----------


## Ильич

> *Татьянка*,
> 
> С настроением все нормально.
> 
> Вот как интересно получается, в России надо за уши тащить фату снимать (боятся, примета ведь непонятно какая), у нас на Донбассе где-то 50% снимают фату НО!!! очень редко какие невесты дают её кому-то мерять (в смысле незамужним девушкам). А вот на Западной Украине (наверное, начиная с Центральной) так там ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО снимают фату, все песни наизусть знают, поют и стар, и млад, и девушкам примеряют. не боятся.


Снимать фату - это Кировоградская, Николаевска обл. в Запорожской  -очень редко.. те не обязательно...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Песни хорошие, заводные, но НЕ ПРО НЕВЕСТУ ИЛИ СВАДЬБУ. Мы спросили, какие нужны?


У меня на этот случай много песен про свадьбу самые весёлые 6 королев, Колечко, Свадьба, любавин Свадьба и т.д., но я их пускаю к концу 1 застолья, что б к муз.перерыву, все были в приподнятом настроении. Так как я не пою, просто диски включаю. Если надо, могу поделиться, правда тут пару дней ничего не скачивается.
под Серце - магнит действительно танцуют девчёнки, у меня она открывает дискотеку. она вам по любому пригодится. А вот насчёт клиентов, решайте сами, конечно, у меня такая пара была - в начале апреля искали тамаду на конец сентября. Я от них сама отказалась - позвонила через 1 после встречи, сказала что приняла более выгодное предложение, а в этот день  в сентябре, мне попались такие классные клиенты, и выгодные, и без притензий, и рядом с домом, и заплатили больше на целую тыщу! так что смотри сама, если возьмёшь их, то максимально всё уточняй и согласовывай, а если нет, относись к этому легко, не зацикливайся, и к тебе потянутся хорошие люди!:wink:

----------


## Инна Р.

Сегодня утром, сидя на форуме, подслушала разговор мужа и сына. Муж спрашивает:- Ты не знаешь, мама там на форуме не сексом занимается, в режиме онлайн?(комп в сыниной комнате живёт) А сын отвечает - не, я смотрел её сообщения, так из пустого в порожнее переливают всякую ерунду! 
А вас домашние не ревнуют?:smile:

----------


## Sens

> Дорогие мои коллеги обращаюсь к вам за помощю!У меня в эту субботу 6 октября вечер отдыха-осенний бал.Мне нужно как-то красиво начать,и какуюто игру знакомство.Будте другами выручайте.!!!


Свет - заранее предупреди присутствующих, чтобы подобающе оделись - хотя бы дамы взяли веера. При входе пусть каждую пару обьявляет лакей, типа: "граф Горбунков с супругой", "маркиза Светлана"...

Для вечера танцев подойдут такие конкурсы:
фанты (забава со времён Пушкина) каждый участник пишет на листке какое-нибудь задание "вдрызг испортить себе прическу", "спеть", "станцевать цыгыночку"  и т.д. По очереди вытягивают фант и исполняют. 

Конкурс "найди себе пару" - ведушая зажимает в руке ленты, по количеству участников, длиной около метра. За один конец берутся мужчины, за другой - женщины. Ведущая отпускает ленты, и теперь каждый видит, кого послала ему судьба....

----------


## Инна Р.

> "граф Горбунков с супругой", "маркиза Светлана"...


а кто ещё бывает:княгиня, помещица подойдёт, или это из другой оперы?
а кто ещё?
подскажи, что б грамотно было, очень красивая идейка!:smile:

----------


## lav1979

тааааак, я тоже тогда к вам знакомиться. Да, я тоже влюбилась в форум, второй день сижу БЕЗВЫЛАЗНООО! кошшшмаррррр...
Спасибо вам, что вы есть, и че б люди делали без таких особенных как мы, а? )))) 

Я совсем новичок, веду пока мало, но болею свадьбами. Берите пажалста меня к себе....а? )))

----------


## lav1979

Для осенннего бала можно еще сделать бальную почту -раньше она была популярна, ею в любви объяснялись. Но думаю такая вариация не потянет, поэтому нужно что-то другое, не обяъснение в любви, а если и объяснеие -то виновнику торжества. 
А еще Буриме на осеннюю тему -стихи это же очень даже бальная тема. 

А еще можно письмо -я в темке про конкурсы и игры -оставляла свою игру типа Пакета, так вот , сделать то же самое, но письмом -а в конце для виновника торжества пусть танцуют либо приглашенные актеры либо гости мазурку какую нить, или цыгане.  Если не понятно написала -расшифрую послание)))

----------


## Кубаночка

> Бывают, конечно, исключения когда за свадьбу 4-5 столов отработаешь, но тут уже смотрим по обстановке, а самая обычная свадьба - 3 стола.


Вот я тут перечитываю и подтормаживаю потихоньку. Стол 30-40 мин, танцы 20-25 мин+ конкурс(игра) 10 мин. Умножаю на 3. Нифига не соображу, где остальное время? Господа и господинки? Давайте накидаем для начинающих повременной план:eek:

----------


## Kimmmi

> *Очарование*,
>  Добро пожаловать!!! Отметься в темке "Кто мы" Будет приятно познакомиться ближе!!! :smile:


  Танечка. Привет!  :flower:  
А где эта темка?

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> А где эта темка?


а темка эта у нас в разделе. добро пожаловать !

----------


## Kimmmi

Я тоже новичок.:biggrin: 
Всем жителям темы, сначало  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  

 Наконец, добралась до матёрых, набитых опытом работы ведущих. Это про Вас!
  Теперь про меня: 
занимаюсь ремеслом тамады 7 лет. 
62 страницы передачи огромного опыта вижу первый раз. 

 Надеюсь поселиться в этой теме, если конечно примите. 
То, что я делаю на банкетах, после того, что прочитала в теме - просто отдыхает. 
  Но наводит на новое творческое видение. 
Ещё всем от меня  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
 А это я проставляюсь  :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:  
Ведь тема - по настоящему творческая, добрая, интерестная, весёлая, а главное *хмельная!* Тамада Оля.

----------


## Kimmmi

> а темка эта у нас в разделе. добро пожаловать !


 О! Ё-оооооооооо! Привет! :flower:   Вам тоже :Pivo:

----------


## januly

Спасибо что отозвались!Уточняю меня зовут Жанна,не Света.Да все что вы мне предложили КЛАСС!Мне надо вступление,ну типа:Добрый вечер дорогие друзья!Осенняя пора очей очарованье...ну какой нибудь красивый стих про осень.Ну девочки!

----------


## Инна Р.

> а темка эта у нас в разделе. добро пожаловать !


Все вставили фотки, молодцы, приятно познакомиться, все брюнетки!
Одна я тут не умею лампочки вкручивать и фотки, или ещё блондинки есть?:smile:

----------


## Kimmmi

> Спасибо что отозвались!Уточняю меня зовут Жанна,не Света.Да все что вы мне предложили КЛАСС!Мне надо вступление,ну типа:Добрый вечер дорогие друзья!Осенняя пора очей очарованье...ну какой нибудь красивый стих про осень.Ну девочки!


Жанна, как говорят ведущие: 
Всё начинается за здрасте, а заканчивается за.....! 
 Я с вами полностью согластна, нужно правильно сначало поздороваться. Но надо знать: 

Где будет проходить БАЛ(помещение)?
Какие классы?
Сколько времени займёт программа?
И во сколько начало?
Дата мероприятия.
Колл-во мальчиков и девочек.
Преподаватели. Кто? (Желательно со второй половинкой)

----------


## Кубаночка

> Одна я тут не умею лампочки вкручивать и фотки, или ещё блондинки есть?


не , Иннуль, не одна :Oj:  
*Kimmmi*,
*januly*,
*lav1979*,
 Дамского полку прибыло! Ждём от вас свежих, не обмусоленных идей! :Aga:

----------


## januly

Не девочки это не в школе,это для взрослых тетей и дядей.Публику я абсолютно не знаю.
Я крашенная блондинка,но лампочки я умею вкручивать.С фоткой была тоже проблемка,обьяснила мне Юля.Оказалось так посто!

----------


## januly

Кубаночка я конечно не знаю,я тоже всегда набрасываю для себя план.Что за чем,но где-то больше,гдето меньше.Ты должна ореентироватся по публике.Ну и что хотели твои клиенты.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Вот я тут перечитываю и подтормаживаю потихоньку. Стол 30-40 мин, танцы 20-25 мин+ конкурс(игра) 10 мин. Умножаю на 3. Нифига не соображу, где остальное время?


Я провожу 2 полноценных стола, а в 3 подаём торт, режим, кто то его ест, а я всё оставшееся время веду игры и танцы, тосты уже никто не говорит, а если, кто то ещё не наговорился, подсовываю микрофон.
а время заполнится за счёт : воруем невесту, собираем деньги, выкупаем, дарим подарки, таже встреча, бросаем букет и подвязку - вот на это уходит много времени.
столы тоже строго не соблюдаю - прошло пол часа, в первый стол - спрашиваю молодых: будем первый танец танцевать, или ещё кушаем?
Дальше танцы и игры и вручение подарков, до момента подачи горячего. Этот момент от меня редко зависит, и опять пол часа посидели и всё игровая, танцевальная программа, кражи, сборы, и  так до торта. если этот промежуток окажется большим, и многие сидят, то провожу застольные игры, а стол с тостами не веду. Может я не права, поправьте?

----------


## Татьянка

> Надо было послать их с порога... 
> Я таким рога ломаю сразу Не нравится - не ешь!


 :Ok:  Наш человек!!! Я тоже, посылаю!!! Вот еще цену им поламай(чего не делаю), так еще и попляши под их дудочку!!! Ага! Ща!!!:mad:  :Ha:

----------


## Татьянка

> столы тоже строго не соблюдаю


 :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:

----------


## alpina

Добры день у хату! Я очень часто захожу к вам, но вот всё никак не могла набраться смелости ВАМ писать...Спасибо вам за всё не только от меня, но и от всех моих благодарных клиентов. Надеюсь, что со временем смогу отплатить вам тем же.

----------


## Yuli4ka

*innca*,





> спрашиваю молодых: будем первый танец танцевать, или ещё кушаем?



Инна!! Не в обиду, но старайся не употреблять слово "кушаем", "Кушать". Та же ситуация , что и со словами "класть", "кладу", но "положил", "обложить".

Есть такое слово "есть". "Еще едим? или танцуем??" Кушать - ну - это как-то по старому. "Кушать подано", "откушайте наш каравай"...

Я уже точно не помню, но нам в институте объясняли так. Хотя почему-то мы почти все говорим "давай покушаем вместе", хотя чем хуже "давай поедим"?

----------


## Инна Р.

> Инна!! Не в обиду, но старайся не употреблять слово "кушаем",


Юличка, никаких обид, только спасиб за науку!!!!!:smile: 
Хотела ещё спросить - обязательно ли первый танец на банкете должны танцевать молодые? У меня была ситуация, где жених всё ел и ел, танцевать не соглашался, а люди уже на стульях изделись. Я включила что то быстрое и пригласила танцевать. так мне потом дама одна сделала замечани, что сначала свадебный танец молодых ?

----------


## Татьянка

> У меня была ситуация, где жених всё ел и ел, танцевать не соглашался


:eek:  пинка ему надо было под  :Jopa:  , а потом бы пошел и доел... что за люди, млин бывают.... свадьба, конечно в первую очередь для молодых, но и про гостей забывать нельзя:wink:

----------


## Yuli4ka

*innca*,




> У меня была ситуация, где жених всё ел и ел, танцевать не соглашался,


А невеста как реагировала?? она тоже ела?? Ей хотелось танцеывть?? Или она не имела права голоса?





> так мне потом дама одна сделала замечани, что сначала свадебный танец молодых ?


Это уже к вопросу "о вредных тетях на свадьбе". А её какое дело??? И без нее знаем, что первый танец молодых - традиция. А здесь по-другому. Че ты к тамаде лезешь?? Иди жениха воспитывай!!

В таких случаях я бы решала или с заказчиками (по принципу: кто имеет право голоса, кто платит деньги, кто со мной договаривался..... и.т.п.)

или обратилась бы к залу: "Какая самая красивая и романтичная традиция есть на свадьбе, после которой все гости могут танцевать??? Правильно - первый танец молодых. и мы все его заждались. Давайте попросим наших молодых станцевать его для нас. Аплодисменты!!! Музыка!!"

Ну не знаю, где-то так.

----------


## alpina

kuku Только не надо боятся моих бредовых идей. Вообще - то я и сама иногда побаиваюся, никогда не знаешь, что в следующую минуту выкинет эта ТАМАДА.
У меня однажды гости заставили свидетелей изо часы с кукушкой: он - 
часы(домик), она - кукушка , выскакивает у него между ног, было весело.
Тамажу недавно, так, что если старо - простите.

----------


## alpina

У меня тоже был такой жених. Так невеста спасала ситуацию - она таскала его за собой по залу. Силёнок слава болу у неё хватало.

----------


## Инна Р.

> или обратилась бы к залу: "Какая самая красивая и романтичная традиция есть на свадьбе, после которой все гости могут танцевать??? Правильно - первый танец молодых. и мы все его заждались. Давайте попросим наших молодых станцевать его для нас. Аплодисменты!!! Музыка!!"


Это, конечно, классно, но жених бы понял так - я не хочу, а она заставляет. А он и есть клиент. Замечание я стерпела, а тётке досталоь: попался ей мешок с цыганским костюмом, я ей Цыганочку почти на 5 минут и забабахала ( обычно выключала через 2 ), а сейчас и вовсе обрезала. А пока она плясала маме невесты говорю - налейте ей стопку, заслужила. Мама стопку с водкой на поднос и тёте. тётя выпила - а куда денешься, и дальше пляшет. потом пол часа на улице платком махалась. 
правда мне муж сказал, что я не права.:wink:

----------


## АсичкаД

приветик всем!!!



> столы тоже строго не соблюдаю - прошло пол часа, в первый стол


вот и мы так же. Смотрим,  хотят курить и танцевать , милости прошу на первый конкурс для молодых и дальше первый танец.(Это может быть даже после 5 выпитых).
Начинают за столы усаживаться или около них тереться, пожалуйста за стол. Даже бывает, что повар кричит, вы что  мол, мы ж ещё ничего не подавали, а зачем что - то подавать, люди , особенно молодёж пить хотят... а закуску они себе найдут и в холодных закусках! Может это не правильно...У нас получается не 3 стола, а почти 5 или 6. Они сели за стол, а мы им к аппетиту песенку спели, а они все повставали на танец:mad: опять танцуем.ТОлько усадили, Колька споёт Михайлова или что-то в этом роде, опять мужчины дам приглашают, Хоть бери и не играй...когда люди кушают.:eek:

----------


## Януська

> Куда сбросить ДОЧЕНЬКУ? Дай МЫЛО.


*Ильич, спасибо большое, но мне Maknata уже все дала *

----------


## Инна Р.

> а мы им к аппетиту песенку спели, а они все повставали на танец


Песенку спели... здорово, а тут одна и диск - как хочешь, так и колбась... Если дедушка с бояном прийдёт - родственичек чей, так у меня радость неописуемая - разнообразие то какое!:smile:

----------


## dmitriy pavlov

Сегодня привет всем! Ещё несколько дней назад я была новичок, а сегодня меня подвинули ещё более новые. Влюбилась в вас всех, всем знакомым рассказываю какие вы талантливые!!!!!!!!! Хочу спросить: На одной свадьбе украли невесту. Только вроде здесь была. Жду её чтобы ести программу дальше. Жду ещё.... Спрашиваю гостей - никто не знает. Ищу сама. оказывается где-то в машине сидит и пару человек торгуются. гости заскучали. говорят тамада давай дальше, а как я без невесты???  Только помогла выкупить, 10 минут и снова украли, но в этот раз хоть сразу сказали.  Потом правда в конце вечера ещё раз украли. Бред?!. Вопрос: Что вы делаете когда невесты нет долго(например срочно удалилась), играете с гостями???

----------


## Инна Р.

> Что вы делаете когда невесты нет долго(например срочно удалилась), играете с гостями???


Что бы исключить такие ситуации, я очень подробно разговариваю об этом с молмодыми- при этом говорю - моё время стоит дорого, хотите бегайте, воруйтесь хоть все 5 часов. но, каждые 10-15 минут это одна игра или конкурс, которые не увидят ваши гости. и т.д. когда подробно объяснишь, они всё равно воруются, но сразу - переговоры и всё такое. 
Если украли невесту- время можно заполнить так : я говорю, что пока невесты нет, давайте поучим жениха, всему тому, что жена не должна знать.... И мужики начинают давать ему всякие советы. Бывает интересно. Если украли жениха - то даём советы невесте.
Если вам платят молодые - то игры всякие проводить в их отсутствие нельзя! Они должны видеть всё, за что платят. Если платят другие родственники, то нужно ориентироваться на них - что бы они видели.
Я поступаю так.

----------


## maknata

> Стол 30-40 мин, танцы 20-25 мин+ конкурс(игра) 10 мин.


 :Vah:   Везёт же вам! У нас первый стол от 40 минут до 1,5 часа, танцы от 1,5 часа иногда и до 2,5 часа... но жёстких временных ограничений нет.. тоже смотрим на настроение публики. Но всё равно, если б танцы были по 25-30 минут, на фик бы я кому со своими играми там нужна была бы?:biggrin:  А так - немножко устали от танцев - поиграли, чуток утрамбовали сьеденное - и за стол:wink:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*maknata*,
 просто у нас свадьба длится гораздо короче,поэтому и танцевальный блок тоже. да и народ у нас наверное менее выносливый.:smile: не представляю себе танц.перерыв 2 часа......они пыхтят уже через 30 мин......


> Вопрос: Что вы делаете когда невесты нет долго(например срочно удалилась), играете с гостями???


может я и непправильно делаю,но ворую сама,потом подговариваю "терррориста" и представляю так, как будто бы я не при чём...а рояль в кустах совершенно случайно оказался!:rolleyes:  поэтому проходит всё гладко и красиво.....(пока ,по крайней  мере)

----------


## Инна Р.

> "терррориста"


а я их называю "злоумышленниками", мне "террористы" не нравятся.

----------


## Ильич

> Вот я тут перечитываю и подтормаживаю потихоньку. Стол 30-40 мин, танцы 20-25 мин+ конкурс(игра) 10 мин. Умножаю на 3. Нифига не соображу, где остальное время? Господа и господинки? Давайте накидаем для начинающих повременной план:eek:


Начало 18-00
Подарили подарки сели за стол, налили - 18-15
1 тост -18-15
1 стол - 30-45 мин (все курить хотят)
первый танец, - 19-00
Первое танцевальное отделение - 30- 45 мин (если когото или чтото уворуют то с выкупами до часа.
Второй стол -19-45 (30-45 мин)
2 тацевальное отделение 20-30 - 21-30 (оканчивается тогда когда кухня горячее поставит или через час)
3 стол 21-30 - 22-00 (или 22-15 как пойдет)
ТАНЦЫ до 22-45 
Потом торт, букет,подвязка, спасибо!, Мыжелаем счастья Вам..... тамада свободен
ТАНЫ до УПАДУ

ВСЕ ЭТО ОЧЕНЬ УСЛОВНО.

А формат свадьбы очень прост. Он называется "40 у 40" - 40 мин стол 40 мин танцы с аберрациями в ту или иную сторону...

----------


## Татьянка

> Только помогла выкупить, 10 минут и снова украли, но в этот раз хоть сразу сказали. Потом правда в конце вечера ещё раз украли. Бред?!. Вопрос: Что вы делаете когда невесты нет долго(например срочно удалилась), играете с гостями???


:eek:  У вас что можно воровать по не скольку раз? У нас нет, я сразу говорю, воровать всё можно только по разу( 1 раз сперли-и всё!!!!), а дальше , если хотят то, плиз, хоть обворуйтесь, я продолжу дискотеку, мне плевать, что есть или кого нет в зале! И  невесту воруют только по моей команде, а если ее украли, то прошу вернуть, еще не время- и как правило возвращают( а то упрут ее после первого танца и что? народ ещё не разогретый, какие могут быть игры? лажа будет!! Я ищу подходящий момент и тогда договариваюсь с гостями, кого украсть или что(шампанское, туфли, букет, галстук жениха и т.д. фантазия не иссекаема) :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

> А формат свадьбы очень рост. Он называется "40 у 40" - 40 мин стол 40 мин танцы с аберрациями в ту или иную сторону...


Вот это наверное, самый правильный вариант! :Ok:

----------


## Инна Р.

> У вас что можно воровать по не скольку раз?


У меня на одной свадьбе 2 раза украли невесту, 2 раза туфель, 2 раза жениха! Еле фантазии на выкупы хватило! Банкет был без ограничений по времени, поэтому я не психовала - очень хорошо заработала, пока они бесконечно прятались и искали!:smile:

----------


## Kimmmi

Я это делаю так:
•	*ПОХИЩЕНИЕ   НЕВЕСТЫ:
*
Для похищения выбирают активного парня и переодевают его в костюм кавказца. Он отводит невесту в укромное место.

Тамада: -  Свадьба шумная, свадьба пьяная
Многолюдная и весёлая!
За молодых нас вино хмелит
Ноги в пляс идут, голова болит!

А жених у нас пьяный без вина
Для него сейчас – лишь одна она
И любимая и желанная, несравненная долгожданная!
Ты ЖЕНИХ наш                  (Имя   +ка)
Ты ответ нам дай – люду доброму
Где НЕВЕСТА твоя             (Имя   +ка)?

_____________ чтобы проще было 
имя жениха

найти свою суженную, укажи ты нам приметы её. Может быть, свидетели ваши по этим приметам её найдут.

•	Какой размер обуви у твоей красавицы?
•	Какого цвета её волосы?
•	Сколько у неё подруг и как их зовут?
•	Домашний адрес невесты?
•	Куда любит ходить по вечерам?

Свидетели уходят искать невесту.
Тамада:
 -  Но если задуматься на минуту кто я такая.
То не трудно будет догадаться, 
Что я, как ни кто другой.
Отвечаю за всё головой.

И хочу я вам ещё больше сказать
Я давно решила невесту украсть…

 Ведь наш жених за друзей горой.
И за этой горой не увидел он
ПОДВОХ   ПРОСТОЙ.
Ты друзей ублажал 
И ничего не замечал.
А за женой твоей нужен глаз да глаз!
Ведь выходит замуж, она в первый раз!

Что-то я разговорилась… и немного позабылась.
А…вспомнила!
Придумали мы тебе три задания 
Три задания как три наказания
Вот как исполнишь ты их –
Наш дорогой жених
В раз увидишь жену свою!
Распрекрасную 

________________________
Имя невесты.

•	А пока о ней и не мечтай, 
Лучше имя её вспоминай.
       Ты нас строго не суди…
А вот как зовут твою жену –
Ты деньгами напиши
Как напишешь, – ПОКАЖИ!

•	Деньги щедро ты платил,
-	А про любовь не говорил
-	Чтоб никто не сомневался 
-	Ты в любви своей признайся
-	Крикни, громко не тая,
___________________________
имя невесты 
Я ЛЮБЛЮ ТЕБЯ!

Будем считать, что с двумя заданиями ты справился.

•	Тамада подходит к жениху. Разглядывает его и причитает:
А жених – то у нас не хромой?
Ну-ка топни-ка ногой!
Да, ты народ не смеши…
Ты ЛЕЗГИНКУ нам спляши.
И тогда быть может, – мы тебе поможем.
Звучит музыка, жених танцует лезгинку. Через несколько тактов входит в зал джигит с невестой. Все танцуют.
•	Вот и нашлась наша невеста
•	Гости поздравляют молодых.
•	Ты целуй свою невесту в губы
•	Дорогой наш молодец жених.
•	Пусть вино в бокалах будет крепким
•	Ну а ваша жизнь – как сладкий мёд.
•	Молодым мы дружно крикнем ГОРЬКО!
•	А потом народ плясать пойдёт!

*МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ ПРОГРАММА*

----------


## Татьянка

> У меня на одной свадьбе 2 раза украли невесту, 2 раза туфель, 2 раза жениха! Еле фантазии на выкупы хватило!


:eek: :mad:  вот ещё!!! голову то парить!!! будь хитрее- если еще раз украли( а ты уже с ними выкупала раз), то в микрофончик( чтобы не отвертелись) говоришь о том, что выкуп придумывают САМИ "разбойнички"!!! Пусть что хотят то и делают, твоя задача только дать правильное "направление"- если конкурс они предложили- пошлый или с едой- то пжаласта, но и сами пусть участвуют, чтобы не повадно было издеваться над людьми, как правило они тут же придумывают новый!!! И всё в ажуре - твоя голова не болит об игре, и гости себя проявили!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

> Сегодня привет всем! Ещё несколько дней назад я была новичок, а сегодня меня подвинули ещё более новые. Влюбилась в вас всех, всем знакомым рассказываю какие вы талантливые!!!!!!!!! Хочу спросить: На одной свадьбе украли невесту. Только вроде здесь была. Жду её чтобы ести программу дальше. Жду ещё.... Спрашиваю гостей - никто не знает. Ищу сама. оказывается где-то в машине сидит и пару человек торгуются. гости заскучали. говорят тамада давай дальше, а как я без невесты???  Только помогла выкупить, 10 минут и снова украли, но в этот раз хоть сразу сказали.  Потом правда в конце вечера ещё раз украли. Бред?!. Вопрос: Что вы делаете когда невесты нет долго(например срочно удалилась), играете с гостями???


Люди дуркуют...
Выкупай каждый раз если есть конкурсы на выкуп или пошли их куда подалше пксть сами колбасятся...

----------


## Инна Р.

> говоришь о том, что выкуп придумывают САМИ "разбойнички"!!!


мне недавно дочкина подружка рассказала- была на оной свадьбе, ведущий там - дяденька, очень дорогой, ( я его по рекламным журналам знаю), провел встречу, два тоста, удалился минут на 15 на кухню, вернулся пьяным. сказал ещё тост, и задремал за своим столиком. родители его через какое то время разбудили и говорят - типа, скучно, давай работай. он взял микрофон и говорит - объявляю конкурс - на лучший крнкурс. Все желающие придумывают конкурс и проводят его. Чей окажется лучшим - дам приз! и пошел дремать дальше... :Vah:  
Гостей веселил дидж, ставил им всякие танцевальные игры, объяснял, что делать нужно.:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> вот ещё!!! голову то парить!!! будь хитрее- если еще раз украли( а ты уже с ними выкупала раз), то в микрофончик( чтобы не отвертелись) говоришь о том, что выкуп придумывают САМИ "разбойнички"!!! Пусть что хотят то и делают, твоя задача только дать правильное "направление"- если конкурс они предложили- пошлый или с едой- то пжаласта, но и сами пусть участвуют, чтобы не повадно было издеваться над людьми, как правило они тут же придумывают новый!!! И всё в ажуре - твоя голова не болит об игре, и гости себя проявили


Абсолютно правильно! :Ok:   Да и я сразу предупреждаю, что всё можно воровать только по одному разу! А если туфель крадут два раза, говорю что невеста им очень благодарна, за то что ей наконец то дали возможность переобуться в тапки:biggrin: , если второй раз невесту крадут - говорю что они ещё об этом пожалеют, сами её приведут и ещё и нам приплатят:wink:  Если долго не возвращают - продолжаем танцы, если надо - то и игры провожу, ведь  нам платят за то чтобы ВСЕ гости ушли довольными со свадьбы и потом ещё долго МОЛОДЫХ хвалили за хороший праздник. А то что молодожёны должны увидеть всё - дык а зачем на свадьбе тоды оператор?:wink:

----------


## Инна Р.

> А то что молодожёны должны увидеть всё - дык а зачем на свадьбе тоды оператор?


вот - унас, как в магазине - платят за определённую программу, которую конкретно обговаривают. в начале моей работы у меня так вышло, что на одной свадьбе я не успела провести 2 игры - так мне было сделано замечание ( почему). поэтому я поняла, что нельзя тянуть время, и проводить всё, что пообещала. даже если прийдётся задержаться. ну а если не успела по причине многочисленных краж, так это сами виноваты. я их предупреждала!:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

:smile: 


> что всё можно воровать только по одному разу!


И ещё, всякие кражи у меня заканчиваются творческими выкупами ( кроме первоговыкупа за невесту, когда собираем деньги). тоесть прошляпил жених - бери друзей и танцуйте нам Танец маленьких лебедей, пойте если б я был султан, или танец с невестой на руках, если жениха украли - невеста с подружками танцуют кан-кан, поют частушки ( тексты даю), всё это под муз. сопровождени, получается зрелищно и весело. Может поэтому у меня так много раз воруют, что за этим следует что то прикольное? но меня эти кражи не напрягают, даже нравятся, если нет ограничений времени.:smile:

----------


## Януська

А я вообще последнее время стараюсь не рассказывать при встрече что конкретно будет на свадьбе. Говорю, что точно не будет пошлостей и "читальни" всякой, типа дипломов, грамот и т.д., а игры и конкурсы уже на месте буду решать какие проводить, глядя на присутствующих. 
Единственное что обсуждаю подробно это моменты всякие скользкие типа породнения, горько родителям и т.п.

----------


## Инна Р.

> А я вообще последнее время стараюсь не рассказывать при встрече что конкретно будет на свадьбе.


я согласна, им будет не интересно, но много раз столкнулась с тем, что они побывали у ведущих, которые не рассказали и остановились на мне, потому что чётко выяснили - что будет. Как сказал один жених - не хочу платить за кота в мешке. Некоторые требуют подробный план и расспрашивают до мелочей. некоторые просят видео и смотрят конкретно говорят - вот это обязательно, вот это заменить на вот то и т. д. у нас люди недоверчивые, потому что очень много позорных халтурщиков, даже за огромные деньги.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Януська, с тобой полностью согласна! Рассказывать и размусоливать всё, а потом выслушивать предъявы по поводу непроведения того или иного конкурса - ПЕРЕБЬЮТСЯ!!!
Иногда свадьба ваще проходит без конкурсов- гости солидняк, не хотят в присутствии посторонних (тамады, фото-видео) отрываться, а потом (как выясняется позже - колбасятся по полной). НО! ЭТО СОВСЕМ ДРУГАЯ ИСТОРИЯ И НАС ВАЩЕ НЕ КАСАЕТСЯ!!!
Не хочет толпа веселиться вовремя- как грится,.....ваши руки не для скуки...САМА-САМА-САМА.
Я просто на встрече объясняю заказчикам, что тамада аки горный орёл- высоко стоит и далеко глядит. 
А для "особо одарённых" привожу такой пример - когда вы сидите в зрительном зале, спрятавшись за спиной предыдущего сидящего, то это не ознгачает, что со сцены вас не будет видно. Как раз наоборот- всё и всех видно как на ладони, поэтому и корректируется работа в соответствии с обсТаКановкой

----------


## Януська

> Как сказал один жених - не хочу платить за кота в мешке. Некоторые требуют подробный план и расспрашивают до мелочей. некоторые просят видео и смотрят конкретно говорят - вот это обязательно, вот это заменить на вот то и т. д.


Да по-любому свадьба которая еще не прошла это кот в мешке. У меня может быть 20 подряд свадеб прошло на УРА, а вот эта 21-ая провалилась с треском.  Иногда прихожу на встречу, смотрю на молодоженов, общаюсь, а сама думаю: Господи, только бы отказались, не взяли! 
А видео вообще ненавижу показывать. Не люблю и все.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Рассказывать и размусоливать всё, а потом выслушивать предъявы по поводу непроведения того или иного конкурса - ПЕРЕБЬЮТСЯ!!!


кито как присоболся. Но, моя собственная дочь, выходя пол года назад замуж, и пригласив меня на свдьбу в качетве МАМЫ НЕВЕСТЫ, попала в такую ситуацию : наняла милую дамочку, лет 28, которая ничего рассказывать не стала, кроме общих фраз, о том какая она "орлица". В итоге дамочка, говорила нам нудные тосты, называла папу невесты ( который очень молодится и себя уважает) - папашей, друзей жениха - дебилами и уродцами. из реквизита принесла 7 вырезанных из картона сердечек с цыфрами ( гадала сколько детей), провела "игру", где 5 пьяненьких мужиков должны были поднять мою дочу вместе со стулом вверх. при первой попытке доча моя заплакала, и дальше мы терпеть не стали. Заплатиле девушке ( как порядочные) и отпустили с богом, и тогда наша свадьба началась...
поэтому, я очень понимаю молодожёнов, которые поумней - они хотят точно знать, что покупают.
Вы же не купите кофточку, которая в упаковке выглядет привлекательно, а какая она если развернуть? а почему мрлодые должны?
В любом случае, если вам удаётся заполучить заказ, не обмусоливая программу, вам респект! Умеете убедить и вызываете доверие! :flower:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Иннуся,просто возникает вопрос,если все конкурсы показывать,как внедрять новинки?,и второе,при общении человек сразу показывает себя,если он неопрятен,коверкает  русский язык, страдает дефектами речи и рассказывает о том    



> какая она "орлица".


уже должно насторожить....к сожалению чудес не бывает....и на свадьбе вы рискуете увидеть всё это в полном объёме......мне кажется надо заказчикам говорить:"ребята,я такая,какой вы меня видите, и  как  я общаюсь с вами сейчас ,так же вы и увидите меня на свадьбе. если между вами пробежала искра-они ваши,ну а если нет-то пусть им повезёт в другом месте,а ваши клиенты обязательно придут именно к вам...

----------


## Януська

*bhbyf*, согласна. 
*innca*, а что ж вы с дочей то не пошли тамаду выбирать? Вы же опытным то глазом эту птицу-орлицу сразу же ж распознали бы, как говорится: рыбак рыбака видит из далека! (сразу видно что я из Мурманска:rolleyes: )

----------


## januly

Ятоже обговариваю сразу все что хотят молодые.Хотят воровать невесту,делаю.Не хотят предлагаю в конце шляер(Это фата)танец,тоже деньги в пользу молодых.У меня тоже недавно была свадьба:невеста с двумя детьми на руках.Все обговорили,а потом ее раз украли,второй.В обоих случаях культурно подошла и сказала:верните все назад.У меня свой обговоренный сценарий.У невесты спрашиваю в чем дело?А она мне отвечает,с бокалом вина в руке,:мне все равно я хочу спать!Да а в начале свадьбы мне еше сообщили,что будут гости,которые не понимают по русски.Естественно пришлось начать по немецки.Потом после 3 рюмок,непонимающие заговорили все по русски.Мой муж увидел ,как я напрягаюсь:с одним по немецки с другим по русски.Говорит мне,плюнь и веди как всегда.Я так и зделала.Так что правильно девочки сказали выше:не обращай внимание,ты хозяйка свадьбы.

----------


## Януська

Да с кражами вообще иногда борода бывает, страсть как не люблю эту самодеятельность, часто приходится делать хорошую мину при плохой игре. 
Бывает народ адекватный, украли и сразу ко мне советоваться бегут, а бывает и заранее подойдут спросят когда лучше украсть. А порой такие чУДАКИ попадаются, что ужас, меня не слышат..балаган такой устраивают...Но я заметила в основном красть начинают, когда заминка повисает на свадьбе: либо танцы затягиваются, либо перекуры. Вот когда кому то из гостей кажется, что стало скучновато, вот тогда невесту и воруют. Поэтому надо свадьбу держать всегда в темпе, в динамике, что бы на дурные мысли у народа просто времени не хватило.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Поэтому надо свадьбу держать всегда в темпе, в динамике, что бы на дурные мысли у народа просто времени не хватило.


 :Ok:  
мне тоже так кажется....и ещё ...я когда представляюсь в начале,всегда говорю,я-ведущая ,меня зовут Ирина, все вопросы по поводу кражи невесты,туфельки невесты,свидетельств о браке,жениха,родителей или всё что плохо лежит-пожалуйста ко мне....:biggrin: в принципе народ пока адекватный,понимают,но и с невестой надо проработать.....чтоб не дёргалась....:rolleyes:

----------


## Януська

А я так говорю: У нас молодожены уже были сегодня в ЗАГСе, поставили свои подписи в книгу регистраций, они уже муж и жена с сегодняшнего дня. А мужа и жену разлучать ведь никому не позволено? (Наклоняюсь к кому нибудь из гостей и строго так повторяю: НИКОМУ??? Гость естественно: Никому!) А к чему я все это говорю? К тому что красть мы с вами невесту сегодня на свадьбе не будем! (обязательно кто-нибудь вякнет: Нет будем! или Что за свадьба без кражи!, тогда я говорю: Ну теперь вряд ли получится, я вас уже запомнила :) ) Ну и потом реверанс в сторону жениха и свидетеля: Вот мол смотрите какие добры молодцы невесту охраняют, хотелось бы посмотреть на того, кто рискнет здоровьем украсть и т.д.

----------


## Лраиса

Привет!! Коллеги!!!!! Скоро Новый год!! Кто и чего придумал на Новый год!!! Может какой сценарий есть.. Скажу честно- Никогда не вела, но в этом наступающем году очень нужно провести новый год по высшему классу!! Просто на УРА!!!! Как вы ведете и какие приколы и игры употребляете!!!!!!!
 И еще такой вопрос насчет кричалок, Вы сами тосты произносите или даете это гостям и каким образом::::

lorika@amur.ru

----------


## Инна Р.

> :"ребята,я такая,какой вы меня видите, и как я общаюсь с вами сейчас ,так же вы и увидите меня на свадьбе.


Именно так, Ира и говорю . Просто у нас программы бывают самые разные : один ведущий переодевает всех до одного в древнеримские одежды, и на этом строится вся программа, другой сам переодевается в Ленина, Сталина и т.д., третий всех до одного посадит на надувных коней, и т. д . Кто то предложит викторинного плана программу, для высокоинтелектуальной публики.  За пол года, пока лежат их заявы в ЗАГСЕ, они всех обзванивают. И когда приходит время остановить выбор - в голове у них каша.
Так что все мы по своему правы. У нас больше принят торг, как в магазине. В агенстве говорят с клиентами так - Бюджет программы этого тамады стоит столько то, оплата его работы столько то, просто бухгалтерскими фразами. Базар или рынок, не знаю...:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> innca, а что ж вы с дочей то не пошли тамаду выбирать? Вы


На тот момент я была не очень опытной, дочь с зятем финансово от нас не зависят, свадьбу делали сами, даже про зал не посоветовались. Они хотели принести мне пользу, что б я лишний раз посмотрела, как работают другие... из свадебных хлопот мне доверили только платье выбрать! Я обижалась...:frown:

----------


## Yuli4ka

Девочки - вы все молодцы!! С каждой в чем-то согласна. все правильно. И "искра" должна пролететь между тамадой и заказчиками, и по манаре общения многое видно. И раасказать надо основные моменты. И все не рассказывать, чтобы интересно было, и чтобы иметь свободу выбора игр и развлечений. ведь кто знает, как пойдет в этот раз?

Я тоже стараюсь руководить воровством. Но если меня не слушают и крадут не так как мне удобно, то рулю ситуацию по ситуации. :))

Позже напишу примерный хронометраж моей свадьбы. даже интересно.

----------


## Януська

> Привет!! Коллеги!!!!! Скоро Новый год!! Кто и чего придумал на Новый год!!! 
>  И еще такой вопрос насчет кричалок, Вы сами тосты произносите или даете это гостям и каким образом::::
> 
> lorika@amur.ru


Да уж, каждый год стараюсь костюм Снегурочки себе в ателье сшить, да все руки не доходят, дотяну, что придется из Снегурочек уже в Бабок Ёжек переходить по возрасту :biggrin:  Но проблема в том, что мне Деда Мороза негде взять :( А одна Снегурочка не в тему. 
Потом хотела просто новогодние вечера вести как конферансье, но не пробовала и что то жутковато. Одно дело когда на свадьбе родственники, все за одним столом, и совсем другое когда 30 столиков по 4-6 человек, с абсолютно разными потребностями и ожиданиями от вечера.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Девочки, предлагаю віход из новогоднего напряга - Я буду вести как "Баба-Мороз" и все дела!
Где ентих игрунов набраться, как определить по трезваку?, поєтому решила не заморачиваться и буду за деда, в его костюме и платок нацеплю как Солоха - кончиками вперёд 
Закончу диплому- возьмусь за Новій Год.
Пока! Скучаю за Вами. Хоть на 5 мин, но забегаю, чтоб Вас увидеть!!!!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Лраиса*,


Новый год - в отдельной теме!!! Там уже много интересного. И в теме "корпоратив" посмотри.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*pypss*,
 ты как всегда великолепна!!!вот -высший идеал оптимизма и задора,молодец!!!! :Ok:   это тебе-
 :flower:

----------


## Януська

> *Лраиса*,
> 
> 
> Новый год - в отдельной теме!!! Там уже много интересного. И в теме "корпоратив" посмотри.


Ой, пардон, наоффтопили

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*bhbyf*,
Приветик Ириша! 
Здрасти все "жители" этой темки!!!!!!!!:rolleyes:  :flower:  

Ну, не знаю насколько вам это понадобится...
Одна девушка:smile:  попросила придумать что-то новенькое, для начала свадебного торжества.... потом попросила придумать шуточные клятвы жениха и невесты .... а так как эта девушка не жадная, а думает о своих соратниках и соратницах, спросила, можно ли выложить это в темке...
Поэтому я тут у вас и нарисовалась:smile: 

В общем вот, что получилось... разумеется, если надо, можете перекраивать....

*Начало застолья......*

Часы пробили - миг настал
Мы поднимаем свой бокал
Все взгляды только на невесту 
Ах, как прекрасен ритуал

Ты в белоснежном своём платье
Спустилась облаком к нам в зал
Жених подтянут, и взволнован
Жизнь положил к твоим ногам

Давайте гости дорогие
Веселье с вами мы начнём
Пусть счастье в дом их постучится
И детский смех пусть будет в нём!

*Шуточные клятвы Жениха и Невесты.....*

*Жених* - 
Клянусь своею бородою
Тебя до старости любить
Клянусь -  тебе свою зарплату
Всю до копейки приносить

Клянусь - Когда приду с работы
Полы надраю, и сварю
Придёшь домой, тебя я встречу
И накормлю, и ублажу

*Невеста -* 
Клянусь - Тебя любить до гроба
И лишь тебе пренадлежать
Клянусь - Пилить тебя не буду
Детишек буду лишь рожать

Клянусь - Что если у подруги
Мне задержаться суждено
Я позвоню тебе любимый
И лишь потом пойду в кино
*
Жених и Невеста вместе....*

Клянёмся мы любить друг-друга
Вдвоём до старости дожить
На золотую нашу свадьбу
Вас всем составом пригласить 

Если вам это поможет в работе, буду рада.... Всем удачи!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :Ok:

----------


## dmitriy pavlov

> Начало 18-00
> Подарили подарки сели за стол, налили - 18-15
> 1 тост -18-15
> 1 стол - 30-45 мин (все курить хотят)
> первый танец, - 19-00
> Первое танцевальное отделение - 30- 45 мин (если когото или чтото уворуют то с выкупами до часа.
> Второй стол -19-45 (30-45 мин)
> 2 тацевальное отделение 20-30 - 21-30 (оканчивается тогда когда кухня горячее поставит или через час)
> 3 стол 21-30 - 22-00 (или 22-15 как пойдет)
> ...


свадьбу начинаю 15 часов(встреча, суп, буфет, веду застолье, воровство туфли, выкуп) в 17.30 1 вальс, фото, танцы, и так до 1 ночи. Огромный сценарий и ещё кое-что на запас, вдруг не хватит!

----------


## Татьянка

> свадьбу начинаю 15 часов(встреча, суп, буфет, веду застолье, воровство туфли, выкуп) в 17.30 1 вальс, фото, танцы, и так до 1 ночи. Огромный сценарий и ещё кое-что на запас, вдруг не хватит!


:eek:  У вас что нет оговорки по времени? У нас 7 часов, а потом почасовая оплата!!! И то после семи моих часов работы- дискотека хоть до утра, только плати!!!

----------


## АсичкаД

> А видео вообще ненавижу показывать.


ты права!!!! Как можно по видео что-то определить??? Ведь действительно свадьба-свадьбе рознь!!!!! Вот они говорят, мол, это надо этого не надо. А кто его знает пройдёт ли то, что они хотят, с ними и их гостями. Меня это тоже бесит!!!!! :mad:

----------


## АсичкаД

> не обращай внимание,ты хозяйка свадьбы.


 :Ok:

----------


## Yuli4ka

У нас получается примерно так как у Ильича, но начало в 18.00 у нас  - это ОЧЕНЬ поздно.

В основном встречаем молодых перед заведением в 15 или 16.00.

15.00 - 15.45 - втреча перед рестораном, сбор подарков перед застольем, рассаживаемся за столы.

1 застолье:   (15.45 - 16.45) примерно 1 час -  (общие тосты, за любовь, поздр родители, собираем на первенца.) если компания курящая, то или делаем перекур, или застолье длится 40 минут.

1 танцевальное отделение (минут 40, но может быть и больше, если выкупы). танец молодых. танцы (надо же музыкантам нормально начать работать, а народу покурить - поболтать), воровство и выкуп туфельки. в идеале, провести игру. после которой - сразу за столы.

2 застолье:  (минут 40).  тост за гостей, а потом поздравляют гости. я гостей по разным признакам объединяю, поэтому получается общих 3-4 тоста. 

2 танцевальное отделение: (может длиться до часа). танцы, воровство и выкуп невесты. Опять-таки, в идеале под конец танцев провести игру - и за столы.

*3 застолье:* поздравляет молодежь (обычно получается, что во втором застолье она не поздравляет), можно сделать породнение семей (присвоение почетных званий, танцы для новых родственников), если хорошо сидят за столами - делаю какие-нибудь застольные игровые моменты.

3 танцевальное отделение: танцы до упаду, конкурсы. Я иду готовлю торт. Обычно, на часах уже часов 22. 

торт, букет, подвязка, иногда снятие фаты.... 

чаепитие минут 10 -15

ставлю точку. собираю всех в круг, напоследок добрые слова, танец молодых и все домой!!

получается, что в основном, я ведение завершаю в 23.00 - 23.30. Вроде бы длинновато, но я стараюсь идти на волне настроения свадьбы.

Я в этом плане непрофессионал. Я не могу четко закончить в 22.00 и уйти домой. Если люди хорошо танцуют, им надо дать возможность вот именно сейчас, в этот момент вытанцеваться. обычно, это 3-4-5 танцев в нарастающем темпе. Потом обязательно душевный медленный. Потом я чувствую моральное право вести что-либо.

если получится, то на этой неделе сделаю на свадьбе хронометраж.

----------


## mona_81

Я сразу с молодыми обговариваю, что программа 6 часов...дополнительно можно оплачивать, и люди абсолютно спокойно на это реагируют!!!Обычно музыку еще на часик оставляют!Я заканчиваю программу продажей торта, а потом они час еще танцуют, но уже без меня!

----------


## Ильич

> ты права!!!! Как можно по видео что-то определить??? Ведь действительно свадьба-свадьбе рознь!!!!! Вот они говорят, мол, это надо этого не надо. А кто его знает пройдёт ли то, что они хотят, с ними и их гостями. Меня это тоже бесит!!!!! :mad:


А вот тут вы не правы.
По видео можно увидеть как тамада одет на празднике, как себя ведет на публике, какова его манера ведения, как он реагирует на гостей и как гости реагируют на него, как он проводит конкуры. Особенно стреляет видеоряд с улыбками, смехом и положительными эмоциями гостей - то есть с реакцией на тамаду. Этим вы показываете свой *стиль*. А для этого необходимо ролик правильно отмонтировать, ессесенно  не показывать все подряд. Хватит и 10-15 минут.
Я например, очень разный в жизни и на сцене (свадьбе, банкете). Если вы в жизни и на банкете одинаково себя ведете говорите и двигаетесь то видео не нужно.
Видео не нужно если у вас такая слава, что вас не глядя заказывают по телефону. :flower:

----------


## Ильич

> У нас получается примерно так как у Ильича, но начало в 18.00 у нас  - это ОЧЕНЬ поздно.
> 
> В основном встречаем молодых перед заведением в 15 или 16.00.
> 
> 15.00 - 15.45 - втреча перед рестораном, сбор подарков перед застольем, рассаживаемся за столы.
> ............................................................................
> 
> ставлю точку. собираю всех в круг, напоследок добрые слова, танец молодых и все домой!!
> 
> ...


Отлично расписано! Примерно так оно и есть. Просто у нас редко гуляют с 3-х или 4-х. Город... 
Раньше так оно и было...

----------


## Ильич

Сообщение от januly 
не обращай внимание,ты хозяйка свадьбы.


Правило №1
Вычитал в журнале ОГОНЕК в статье "Я -тамада" год где то 1988.
Там расскзазывали про одного московского тамаду который вел свадьбы с гармошкой
Так вот его правило *"ИГРАТЬ НУЖНО ПОД ТУ МАМУ, КОТОРАЯ ПЛАТИТ"*

На все дурные предложения и иницитиативы гостей надо реагировать однозначно : "идите.... к плательщику, если он прикажет все будет исполнено..."

----------


## Кубаночка

*dmitriy pavlov*,
*Ильич*,
*mona_81*,
*Yuli4ka*,
*Татьянка*,
*innca*,
 Спасибо вам, ребята, за примерную повремёнку свадьбы.

----------


## lav1979

Умные и талантливые головы, скажите пожалуйста, а вы как нить по особенному разыгрываете выброс :) букета и подвязки? ))) Оччч интереснааа.

----------


## Януська

А у меня программа 5 часов длится. :cool:

----------


## Татьянка

> А у меня программа 5 часов длится.


:biggrin:  Я один раз программу  в общей сложности за 2 часа прокатала. Первый стол нормально прошел, а потом...понеслось.... только танцевать хотели.... Невеста не выдержала подошла и говорит, наверное за час до конца- я "диплом" хочу:biggrin:  Пришлось всех за столы пригласить, так они ещё и уперались. :Aga:   Так за 30 минут всю "ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНУЮ" программу откатала!!! вот это был финиш....и так бывает...

----------


## lav1979

интересно, я конечно не профи, любитель, но я делаю танц перерыв всего минут по 15 ))) Этого очень мало? Конечно, смотрю на обстоятельства, бывает и дольше, но в основном нет.

----------


## Януська

Тань, а ты считаешь что 5 часов это мало? Притом что танцевальные перерывы у меня минут по 20, максимум 30.

----------


## Татьянка

> Тань, а ты считаешь что 5 часов это мало? Притом что танцевальные перерывы у меня минут по 20, максимум 30.


:rolleyes:  Скажу, честно мне порой не хватает 7 часов, задумок много и хотца всё сделать, но... людям и потанцевать хотца и поприкалываться( это только и успеваем из моей проги), а застолья в последнее время у меня короткие- минут по 15( я не про первое, а последующии). Главное- танцы и игры!!! Но их не много( дело в том, что обряд дарения занимает много времени- часа полтора) вот и выходит для работы- 5 часов на всё!!!

----------


## maknata

> танц перерыв всего минут по 15





> танцевальные перерывы у меня минут по 20, максимум 30.


Ребят, ну не знаю.. если в общей сложности одна песня звучит 2,5 - з минуты -это что за танцы? 2 быстрых, один медляк, 2 быстрых и за стол? Хм.. как бы там ни было, человеческий организм не в состоянии переварить выпитое и сьеденное за такое время, наоборот, только сигнал о сытости будет доставлен мозгу а вы их опять за стол? Потом не успели усесться (притом что нормальному человеку с чувством сытости ни есть ни пить как то не захочется, получается усаживаем за стол только затем чтоб послушали тамаду?) - опять вставай! Ребятки, да что ж вы их гоняете то как в армии -"лечь-встать"? Да погоняйте вы их танцами час, час 20, потом дайте им подкрепиться минут 15, подержите их застольными играми минут 20, предложите выпить и они у вас как миленькие побегут танцевать, причём подольше, чтоб "утрясти" съеденное:wink:

----------


## Януська

*maknata*, мне иногда через 15 минут уже кричат: Ну все давайте за стол, хотим выпить, конкурсы хотим и т.д.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

мне кажется бесполезно обсуждать ,просто у нас менталитеты разные,традиции тож.....
и каждый для себя выбирает как ему работать. лет 5 назад у нас тамада работал ВСЕГДА до конца свадьбы. теперь-только 5-6 часов.поэтому и танц.перерывы короткие.однако после того,как я заканчиваю свою работу-ещё1.5-2 часа дискотеки. примерно зал  у нас снимают с 17 и до 24 часов,так что людям в принципе хватает танцев....

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> мне иногда через 15 минут уже кричат: Ну все давайте за стол, хотим выпить, конкурсы хотим и т.д.
> __________________


да-у нас также...

----------


## Очарование

[QUOTE=dmitriy pavlov;544221]Сегодня привет всем! Ещё несколько дней назад я была новичок, а сегодня меня подвинули ещё более новые. Влюбилась в вас всех, всем знакомым рассказываю какие вы талантливые!!!!!!!!! Хочу спросить: На одной свадьбе украли невесту. Только вроде здесь была. Жду её чтобы ести программу дальше. Жду ещё.... Спрашиваю гостей - никто не знает. Ищу сама. оказывается где-то в машине сидит и пару человек торгуются. гости заскучали. говорят тамада давай дальше, а как я без невесты???  Только помогла выкупить, 10 минут и снова украли, но в этот раз хоть сразу сказали.  Потом правда в конце вечера ещё раз украли. Бред?!. Вопрос: Что вы делаете когда невесты нет долго(например срочно удалилась), играете с гостями???[/Q

Я всегда заранее оговариваю с гостями, что, если воруете, то обязательно скажите об этом мне! Если украли, пусть кто-то представляет интересы вора,а кто-то остается с невестой и будет на связи и по требованию ее вернет, еще ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО ПРОШУ НЕ УВОДИТЬ НЕВЕСТУ ДАЛЕКО!!! Потом выслушиваю предложения господ воров:rolleyes: , если ничего интересного или мнутся, предлагаю выкупить невесту за зрелище!!! И именно его ЗРЕЛИЩЕ и показываю (здесь у меня идут в ход костюмы), потом невесту обычно возвращают. Если нет, намекаю, что это перебор и людям уже не интересно, потом даю команду покричать имя невесты, в этот момент подхожу к ворам и прошу вернуть ее, если образовывается пауза, включаю музыку и эти неугомонные воры сами собой забывают про все, в момент возвращения невесты просто не выключая музыки (ди джей догадывается сделать потише), объявляю, что вот, мол, нашлась, рассказываю какие все молодцы, как старались для жениха, потом горько и танцуем!:tongue:

----------


## Anna_Pro

Так я и не ленюсь, я разве об этом сказала? Нет, мне интересно читать, просто проблема с ребенком много не прочтешь.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Девочки, по поводу столов - у нас на Украине - народ основательно утрамбовывает пиСЧу - 1 час, потом степенно идут танцевать- 1- 1.5. часа, потом 2 стол - 1 час, снова танцы - 1-1,5; 3-й сладкий стол (А это, как Бог даст, от 30 мин до часа)
Мне стыдно признаться, но читая ваши посты, я думаю- какие вы все Вумные и продвинутые, программы имеете. А я, млин, по плану работаю. 
Видать старею или лень, матушка, нападает!?
А при встрече практически все заказчики спрашивают про программу, но через час АПЧения что и как выясняется, что практически 4 из 5 заказчиков хотят, чтоб тамады должно быть НЕМНОГО!
И когда вы успеваете всё провести?!
Честно признаюсь, что я стараюсь как можно меньше говорить - предоставляю это гостям.
А на танц.часах стараюсь гостей "ухайдокать" танцами, т.к. какие б не были классные конкурсы - только пауза в музыке - практически большую половину гостей как корова языком слизывает - то курить, по посидеть, то...   Поэтому держу гостей "в тонусе"- иногда говорили после свадьбы (особенно молодёжь), что приятно устали, но конкурсов хотелось бы побольше.
Я не знаю, как сейчас в других регионах, но у нас МАРАДЬЁЖЬ или флегматы полные или живчики забойные.  Вот как раз с живчиками и надо держать ухо востро - подвипившие молодые гости начинают друг перед другом перья распускать, а в проигрыше в конкурсе начинают обвинять кого угодно, только не себя. И эти споры "мило" затягиваются - народ рассаживается по углам или столам, и тогда тамаде приходится разрываться на три фронта - молодые, наблюдающие, спорящие.
Поэтому я стараюсь побольше и поконкретнее нагрузить гостей танцами. 
И ещё один немаловажный фактор в пользу танцев - сейчас практически мне не попадались свадьбы, где молодёжи до 25 лет была хотя бы третья часть от всего количества гостей (чего греха таить - молодняк и вести себя не умеет в гостях, и подарка как такового не подарят, чтоб оправдать затраты). Следовательно, остальная часть гостей, та, которая постарше, не имеет возможности просто пойти на дискотеку и оторваться от всей души, поэтому, именно эта часть гостей активно танцует и веселится уже в первом муз. часе (когда ещё светло). И для них ДИСКО 80-90. 
 А для молодёжи оставляем 3 час, танцуют они под их пожелания, т.ё. в то время, когда гости постарше уже устали и хотят поболтать, и совремнная музыка им уже особо не мешает (не раздражает).

УФ! Еле высказалась - бегу опять по делам! Всех люблю! 

Иришку,bhbyf,  крепко цАлую и обнимаю!!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Я не знаю, как сейчас в других регионах, но у нас МАРАДЬЁЖЬ или флегматы полные или живчики забойные. Вот как раз с живчиками и надо держать ухо востро - подвипившие молодые гости начинают друг перед другом перья распускать, а в проигрыше в конкурсе начинают обвинять кого угодно, только не себя.


А мне, наоборот,очень нравится молодёжь :Ok:  . Ниразу не было от них никаких
неприятностей. И когда только начинала - очень удивлялась - говорят очень разумные и даже мудрые слова - пожелания, веселятся от души, редко капризничают - музыка не та, очень редко. не матерятся, курят далеко не все. Сильно напился только один свидетель. больше пьяных я не видела - все адекватные, чуть навеселе... конечно,кроме тех ПОЗОЛОЧЕННЫХ девочек,о которых я писала. В таких кругах работала впервые.

----------


## Инна Р.

> "ИГРАТЬ НУЖНО ПОД ТУ МАМУ, КОТОРАЯ ПЛАТИТ"


Да, это я поняла на первом своём банкете. Банкет устраивала мама невесты, а мама жениха, когда я пришла, уже ругалась с хозяином ресторана - плохое освещение, неудобно столы поставлены, салатов мало на тарелках - Я сразу поняла, что ей всё будет плохо - и решила ориентироватьяся на маму невесты. И оказалась права.:smile:

----------


## alpina

Приветик всем ! Читаю и БАЛДЕЮ: какие же вы все МОЛОДЦЫ. Часто сталкиваюсь с мнением, что тамада тамаде не просто конкурент,а  враг, а у вас здесь просто РАЙ для ведущих. Спасибочки всем за то настроение, которое создано на форуме. Я считаю, что творческие люди - должны ОХРАНЯТЬСЯ ГОСУДАРСТВОМ. Желаю всем творческих успехов. У меня много конкурсов, интересных на мой взгляд, но ВЫ все такие ПРОФИ пока стесняюсь предлагать. По прежнему, нет ещё сильнее люблю.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Умные и талантливые головы, скажите пожалуйста, а вы как нить по особенному разыгрываете выброс :) букета и подвязки? ))) Оччч интереснааа.


Тут где то или в беседке, или в проф.хитростях поищи про подвязку, а где точно не помню.

----------


## dmitriy pavlov

Не надо бояться. рочмотри какие здесь добрые люди. они тебе ещё подскажут как улучшить, а может наоборот: Ну ты и умница!!

----------


## dmitriy pavlov

> :eek:  У вас что нет оговорки по времени? У нас 7 часов, а потом почасовая оплата!!! И то после семи моих часов работы- дискотека хоть до утра, только плати!!!


Конечно есть! с 15 до часу ночи. Завтра еду на свадьбу!

----------


## alpina

> Конечно есть! с 15 до часу ночи. Завтра еду на свадьбу!


А у нас говорят:" До упора!" Правда не уточняют когда этот "УПОР" должен наступить. Завтра тоже свадьба. Столько нового хочу попробовать. Успею ли?

----------


## alpina

Всё! Я поняла! Тамада тамаде - родственник! Братья и сестры с любовью привет из БЕЛАРУССИИ.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Конечно есть! с 15 до часу ночи.


А у нас свадьбы, а особенно корпоротивы бывают и ночные, и "вечерние"( с 21 до 2-3 часов).
А время всегда зависит от денег, которые хозяевам не жалко заплатить. 
Если в зале нет муз.апаратуры, то6-8 часов. а если есть, то тамаду могут всего на 3-5 часов заказать и всё.

----------


## alpina

> корпоротивы бывают и ночные, и "вечерние"


А у меня скоро корпоротив(охрана - менты короче).
Чтот я побаиваюсь. А ну как 100 мужиков и одна тамада.

----------


## alpina

Ладно! Целую всех! Буду готовиться! Надеюсь, что после ЭТОЙ свадьбы СУСТРЭНЕМСЯ на том же месте и в тот же час.

----------


## Татьянка

> Конечно есть! с 15 до часу ночи. Завтра еду на свадьбу!


:eek: Охренеть.... Нет у нас не так- с 15-22( одна оплата), а потом пожалуйста, хотите платите ещё( было 1000 час, теперь поднимаем до 1500). :Aga:   :flower: 

Завтра тоже свадьба, при чем достаточно сложная- жених со своими музыкальными вкусами( такую музыку можно слушать, но не на свадьбе)- и Серёгу моего уже достал!!!! надеюсь, что будет всё нормально!!!

----------


## Ильич

> Умные и талантливые головы, скажите пожалуйста, а вы как нить по особенному разыгрываете выброс :) букета и подвязки? ))) Оччч интереснааа.


А сейчас на ваших глазах невеста расстанется с символом своей беззаботной девической жизни.... Она бросит за спину букетик с которым она выходила замуж.. а уж кто его поймает тому счастье ...

Я обращаюсь к молодым грорячим мачо (самцам). Для вас жених снимет с изящной ножки невесты подвязку и бросит ее самому энергичному в руки...

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> А мне, наоборот,очень нравится молодёжь . Ниразу не было от них никаких
> неприятностей. И когда только начинала - очень удивлялась - говорят очень разумные и даже мудрые слова - пожелания, веселятся от души, редко капризничают - музыка не та, очень редко. не матерятся, курят далеко не все. Сильно напился только один свидетель. больше пьяных я не видела - все адекватные, чуть навеселе... конечно,кроме тех ПОЗОЛОЧЕННЫХ девочек,о которых я писала. В таких кругах работала впервые.


Инночка, а кто сказал, что я молодёжь не люблю?
Не знаю как у вас, но у меня, простите за напоминание, уже 10-летний опыть общения с молодёжью напрямую - как никак столько лет руковожу молодёжной общественной неприбыльной организацией на голом энтузиазме и доверии. 
И поверьте моему опыту, хотя очень не люблю это словосочетание,   современная молодёжь многолика (да и мы тоже такими были, чего греха таить!) и меня, как друга и "соратника" молодые люди не стесняются, т.к. мы говорим на равных - без возрастного и начальственного наставления, то все эти маски мне известны очень и очень хорошо. 
И подводя черту, смею ещё раз подчеркнуть, что форум не для того создан, чтоб мы друг друга клевали (пытались друг друга слегка подколоть). А совсем даже наоборот - ПОМОГАЛИ  и не осуждали, не зная истинной обстановки той или иной ситуации. 
Всем удачи! И классных и приятных клиетов во всех отношениях и ракурсах!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> И подводя черту, смею ещё раз подчеркнуть, что форум не для того создан, чтоб мы друг друга клевали (пытались друг друга слегка подколоть). А совсем даже наоборот - ПОМОГАЛИ и не осуждали, не зная истинной обстановки той или иной ситуации


золотые слова,Олечка,ты как всегда права! Мы все разные и клиенты у нас  разные. Хотелось обратиться к вам с вопросом,уважаемые коллеги а вы общаетесь со своими конкурентами у себя в городе(посёлке)или нет? и ещё...как вы относитесь,когда узнаёте,что за глаза конкуренты про вас распускают слухи,боретесь ли вы с этим явлением или оставляете ,как есть? про себя скажу,что  мне даже приятно,что про меня говорят,считаю,раз говорят,значит видят во мне "сильного" ведущего,а у нас люди устроены так,что про кого-то расскажут,они пока сами не убедятся не поверят,так что антиреклама-тоже реклама:wink:  сама стараюсь про всех говорить хорошо...

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> как вы относитесь,когда узнаёте,что за глаза конкуренты про вас распускают слухи,боретесь ли вы с этим явлением или оставляете ,как есть? про себя скажу,что мне даже приятно,что про меня говорят,считаю,раз говорят,значит видят во мне "сильного" ведущего,а у нас люди устроены так,что про кого-то расскажут,они пока сами не убедятся не поверят,так что антиреклама-тоже реклама


 я тут посчитала на наш поселок с населением около 20 тыс ведущих как минимум 6! а это поверьте немало. Одна женщина , ведущая тут даже мне клиентов подкинула, сказала, что уже отходит от дел, так как очень устала, а вот еще есть парочку.....
Даже бывало и такое, что узнавали у музыканта, (он  работает в ДК, с которым мы работаем, и одна из дамочек там же) кто у нас на очереди, он без падла называл фамилию, а она перезванивала, назначала более низкую цену, и говорила, что у нее опыт и все такое, и народ отказывался от моих услуг(( вот такой колхоз

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*bhbyf*,
 Ириша! Респект! Проблемка актуальна!
мне как-то и не приходилось поимённо "паскудить" конкурентов - жалко времени тратить.
На встрече с заказчиками стараюсь подружиться (не подлизаться!!!!!). Я такая - какая есть и приукрашивать нет смысла - люди ж видят искренне ты говоришь или стараешься подольстить.
Была одна пара, которая хотела, чтоб было всё как у одной "заслуженной"  местной тамады ( о которой я уже писала - о 11 конкурсах + "Петушок"). Настойчивая мама невесты ушла с головной болью от нас))))), как потом сказала моя невестушка - это шеф наш её прогрузил  "все мозги разбил на части, все извилины заплёл...".
На свадьбе мама невесты смотрела на меня как на родную,  в конце всю нашу команду в микроХфон поблагодарила поимённо!
И я ей очень была благодарна за доверие, которое потом оправдалось сторицей - после этой свадьбы 2 пары решили обратиться в нашу "кУмпанию".
Друзья, незаморачивайтесь на ....мелочи жизни - собака лает, а караван идёт!
И любая антиреклама - тоже реклама, к тому же и бесплатная, провоцирующая людей на любопытство - интЭрЭсно, а чё ж там такого погХаного?!
Тут вам и карты в руки - клиент идёт к Вам!

----------


## Дашенька из Киева

Да в Киеве с "поливанием грязью" попроще -уж слишком много нас ведущих-тамадов... Знать даже половину нереально. 
Правда есть пару киевских сайтов где одна и та же десятка тамадов возомнивших себя "кавалерами ордена тамадовской славы" ругаются ежедневно (как это им не надоедает), но в целом каждому находиться кусочек хлеба с маслом, а кое-кому даже с икрой.

----------


## lav1979

*pypss*,
 замечательные слова! мой респект))))) !!

----------


## maknata

О слухах распускаемых конкурентами..Было, есть и будет... Ноя особо не заморачиваюсь. География моей работы довольно обширна,  так что эти слухи не всюду доползут,без работы из- за них я не оставалась никогда. И всегда свято верила, что правда восторжествует. И вот теперь я работаю, а та мадам, которая распускала слухи сосёт чупа-чупс:biggrin: 


> на наш поселок с населением около 20 тыс ведущих как минимум 6!


А у нас посёлок чуть больше 5 тысяч.. и ведущих (активно работающих) тоже 6. Есть ещё пару учитэлниц, иногда пробующих себя в этой ипостаси. И музыкантов 5 человек. Млин, у нас аномальная зона наверное:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> И вот теперь я работаю, а та мадам, которая распускала слухи сосёт чупа-чупс


:biggrin: Укатала, Натусь!!!! Ржу...не могу!!! :Ok:   :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Всем пламенный привет!!!
Отчитываюсь о вчерашней свадьбе:
1. Я СДЕРЖАЛАСЬ!!!- одна настойчивая гостья (начальница невесты) доволно настойчиво требовала выкуп за невесту - положить на подност казначейский билЭт с девочкой (у нас на 200-ке Леся Украина). Млин, откровенно говоря она просто задолбала и меня и гостей. Схитрили - положили поднос на пол перед её ногами - положили несколько 5-рок, а сверху поставили девочку- всё как хотела - девочку на казначейском билете. Так та..... (море выражений и все ПИ-ПИ-ПИ). начала выкобениваться - надо нарисованную- свидетельница, просто молодец!. доказывала, что все условия выполнены, верни невесту. так ентой....нравилось гнобить гостей - она заявила. что она хочет нарисованную и чтоб взять с собой!- народ в непонятке стоит и смотрит на наш "торг", потом наконец-то нашёл брат жениха ручку и нарисовал на 1- гривневой купюре девочку - вручили ей, а так же друзья жениха подыграли  - взяли поднос со стоящей девочкой на нем и понесли прямо на место ентой....террористки. Она с гордым видом вывела невесту и заявила, что плохо любит жених её- мало денег и его ваще не волнует судьба его суженой. ( А бедный жених и свидетель в это время стояли переодетые за дверью и не могли в таком виде выйти).
Но потом, когда всё устаканилось - жених и свидетель так танцевали хрюшками, что заработали в 3 раза больше, чем просила ента...
Гости потом мне сказали, что у ентой мадамы стервозный характер, и все просто облегчённо вздохнули, когда начальница срулила на другую свадьбу (видимо мало крови попила). Зато все меня благодарили за терпение!!! САМА СЕБЕ УДИВЛЯЮСЬ!
2. Я ОБНАГЛЕЛА!!! 
Пока гости отрывались - а нам-то куСать хотса!!! - шеф подсуетился, сгонял в магазин и принёс палку колбасы и батон- музыканты в перерыве жуют, гости в шоке поглядывают на них. А мне чё делать? - во время танцев иду с пакетиком в фойе, сажусь в кресло и начинаю топтать бутерброды. В это время проходил жених - он просто остолбенел - как так? почему вы тут кушаете? мы ж на всю обслуживающую команду заказывали и оплатили  стол? 
А куда присаживаться?! гостей ровно 90 - всё по списку, нас 5 чел, а столов (посадочных мест) ровно на 88, 2 гостей усаживали сбоку?
Пистонов получили повара!))))) самки собаки- сколько раз проводим в этом ресторане свадьбу - всегда за час до прихода гостей там пьянка всем коллективом- ПИПЕЦ!- в конце свадьбы из кухни(там отдельный выход был в фоей - как всегда вывыливают "левые" пьяные поврихи с торбами. За каждого человека было заплачено по 300 грн.!!!)  
Жених, невеста, мамочка залетали аки пчёлки - усадили нас за стол и давай КОРМИТЬ!!! а мне некода - только отбивнушку с ананасом надкусила - смотрю небольшая на 10-20 сек заминка - ноут медленно работал, т.к. сбрасывали параллельно фотки- и тамада опять в бой, не жрамши!!!
В итоге, после ухода гостей, молодых, в пустом зале  мы в зале собираем аппаратуру, официантки прямо со столов в пакеты складывают закуску- И Я НЕ ВЫДЕРЖАЛА!!! С наглым выражением подошла к столлам и невозмутимо заявила - всё что недоела- возьму с собой - и сгребла пару ваз с фруктами в пакет с реквизитом. Вы бы видели как забегали поварихи - скорость убирания посуды увеличилась в 2 раза!
3.Мои молодые мне сказали, что они не ожидали от меня ТАКОГО проведения свадьбы- долго пожимали руки и благодарили.
А вроде бы ничего особенного и не сделала - просто старалась сделать для них праздник, чтоб никакие самки собаки не омрачали этот день!
И ПАРА БЫЛА СУПЕР!!! невеста скромная интеллегентная девочка, жених немного застенчивый молодой человек, но КАК ОНИ СМОТРЕЛИ ДРУГ НА ДРУГА!!!!!- ВОТ ЭТО ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО ЛЮБОФФФФФ ДО ГРОБА!!!
Извините, что расклеилась и вам загрузила! Просто "меня прёть, меня прёть" от радости что свадьба хорошо прошла и молодые - СЧАСТЛИВЫ И ЛЮБЯТ ДРУГ ДРУГА!!!

----------


## Лраиса

> А у нас свадьбы, а особенно корпоротивы бывают и ночные, и "вечерние"( с 21 до 2-3 часов).
> А время всегда зависит от денег, которые хозяевам не жалко заплатить. 
> Если в зале нет муз.апаратуры, то6-8 часов. а если есть, то тамаду могут всего на 3-5 часов заказать и всё.


Привет!! Коллеги!!!!! Соскучилась уже по вам. У меня программа идет 6 часов, если свадьба в 18-00 начало и до 12-00, еще никогда не продлевали. Всем хватает!! А юбилей в среднем от 3 часов. Бывают моменты, когда диджей не нужен, и приходиться проводить только застольные конкурсы, а танцевать выходят в зал, это в основном на юбилеях… Коллеги, где можно взять танцы народов мира???
Ребят у кого есть чисто застольные конкурсы, типо по бумажкам….для тех, кто не готов вставать из-за стола, обычно такое на юбилеях твориться, на юбилеях мягко выходят на подвижные конкурсы, кто чего подскажет…. Вот я провожу такие..
Советы юбиляру, раздаю карточки и погнали наших городских

Чтобы тебе здоровым быть,
Нужно воду чаще пить.
Минеральную водицу.
А в прикуску можно пиццу.
Волос, чтоб не рос седой,
Раньше приходи домой.

Если голова болит,
Помогает динамит.
Прислони его к головке,
Привяжи простой веревкой.
После спичкой поджигают.
Все симптомы исчезают. 

Если ноги заболели,
Да суставы заскрипели.
Сразу ты иди гулять,
Свои ноги разминать.
Приседай, конечно прыгай.
Просто ножками подвигай.

Вдруг застала диарея,
Туалет ищи скорее.
Чтоб она не повторялась,
Никогда не появлялась.
Не употребляй томатов.
В них всегда полно нийтратов. 

Чтобы сердце билось чаще,
Ешьте что-нибудь послаще.
Торт, варенье и конфеты,
Сахар, сладкие рулеты.
Если слипнется, вдруг скажут,
Пусть хотя бы, где покажут.

Чтобы молодым остаться,
В душе нужно закаляться.
То холодным, то горячим.
В положении лежащем.
Эротический массаж,
В миг поднимет тонус ваш.
lorika@amur.ru

----------


## Лраиса

Привет!!!Коллеги!!!
Поделитесь застольными конкурсами

lorika@amur.ru[/QUOTE]

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Лраиса*,
 Ларочка, для меня это тоже проблема! Спасают на 2 столе (после официоза) нарезки- чтение мыслей. сама их нарезать не умею - это делает моя Надюша- вокалистка- компьютерный гений.
А до этого иногда "как клещами" вытягиваю инфу из заказчиков про их гостей.
Очень помогают нарезки прикольных песен, например шоу Винокура, которые выкладывли здесь на форуме в разделе "минусовки по теме" - Смешные песни".
Вставляю нарезки из "Обморока и Мамочка", например из Стрекозы и Муравей - "Вай, Муравэй, МуравЭй, пусти свой хатка переночевать" - подводка- что вы думаете, возвращаясь из ресторана, проходя мимо дома своей кумы?
в ответ "Не виноватая я - он сам пришёл" -  подводка -так-так, муж на работе, куманёк в гости пришёл, Мурашечкой вас называет- о чём сейчас вы переживаете? какая у вас страшная тайна?

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Вчера начальнику поставила мыслЮ - "Ты отказала мне два раза..."- подводка - а о чём думало высокое начальство сегодня поутру, за завтраком
Ответ жены - "Попробуй джага-джага"- подводка Ну не хочешь яЕшню, ночью угощу экзотикой
Народ и сам начальник просто писали кипятком

----------


## Ильич

> золотые слова,Олечка,ты как всегда права! Мы все разные и клиенты у нас  разные. Хотелось обратиться к вам с вопросом,уважаемые коллеги а вы общаетесь со своими конкурентами у себя в городе(посёлке)или нет? и ещё...как вы относитесь,когда узнаёте,что за глаза конкуренты про вас распускают слухи,боретесь ли вы с этим явлением или оставляете ,как есть? про себя скажу,что  мне даже приятно,что про меня говорят,считаю,раз говорят,значит видят во мне "сильного" ведущего,а у нас люди устроены так,что про кого-то расскажут,они пока сами не убедятся не поверят,так что антиреклама-тоже реклама:wink:  сама стараюсь про всех говорить хорошо...


ПУСТЬ ГОВОРЯТ!
Все что угодно... К золоту грязь не липнет Я не про себя, я про нас с вами.. :Aga:  
Раньше. года три назад, у нас отдельные ведущие продавали заказы, то есть брали на себя, брали залог, а вместо себя присылали молоденьких неопытных ведущих. Я про таких "БИЗНЕСМЕНОВ":mad:  всегда всем говорил. И говорить буду. Работать надо честно. 
Что касается репетуара и манеры ведения то оценить и сравнить нас могут только музыканты и видеооператоры. Он  всех нас видят, а мы друг друга нет... Поэтому коллег не обсуждаю. Или хорошо или ничего. Есть городской форум по свадьбам на сайте   www.zabor.zp.ua - в него пишет народ. Почитываю регулярно.. приятно когда о тебе пишут хорошо.. неприятно когда плохо. 
Заставляет задуматься...
Для себя я выделил 6 ведущих, которые хорошо работают и не испортят свадьбу и если у меня день занят, я абсолютно бескорыстно даю их телефоны... А они в свою очередь и меня не забывают.
И если ко мне приходит заказчик и я вижу , что для этой свадьбы подойдет скажем  Александр Павлович - его публика, не моя,  я с легким сердцем его рекомендую...
*ДЕЛАЙ ДОБРО И БРОСАЙ ЕГО В ВОДУ... И ТЕБЕ ВЕРНЕТСЯ СТОРИЦЕЮ...*

----------


## Sens

Правда-правда! :Ok:   Мне лично Владимир Ильич очень помогает - заказы подкидывает хорошие. Огромное СПСБ!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Ребят у кого есть чисто застольные конкурсы, типо по бумажкам….для тех, кто не готов вставать из-за стола, обычно такое на юбилеях твориться,


Лариса, я недавно где то тут описывала рыбалку в застольном варианте- правда там нужно 4 - 5 приза. На юбилеях она всегда проходит хорошо
где большая часть людей, которым за 40, всегда играю. Вчера у меня была Розовая свадьба. Жених"поймал " леща - куча восторгов. Очень советую.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*innca*,
 расскажи пож-та как подводишь к этому конкурсу? то есть как начинаешь?

----------


## Инна Р.

Ирина, просто как получится, например:- Дамы танцуют, а мужчины что то у нас заскучали. Мужчины, может на рыбалку сходим, рыбку половим?
Достаю удочку. -Вот у меня есть удочка, что ещё нужно для настоящей рыбалки? Вонечно, водка! Водка у вас есть? Удочка есть, водка есть. Остаётся только с водоёмом определиться. Вот тут у меня прудик небольшой ( беру поднос с рыбками), - Рыбы тут на всех хватит, только не ленись удочку закидывать. Когда кто - то поймает анекдот, говорю- А что это вы поймали? Наверное анекдот! И правда, что мужики обычно на рыбалке делают? Водку пьют, нас, девочек обсуждают, анекдоты травят, и иногда забрасывают удочку. Примерно, так.
Правда, тоже хотела бы иметь ещё парочку забав для застолья, особенно когда много молодёжи. если кто поделится - буду рада.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*innca*,
 а сколько рыбок на подносе? а если банкет на 50 чел? и из них 30 мужчины? мне кажется,конкурс обалденный,но не знаю,как начать.....а вдруг все захотят поудить? кому отдать предпочтение? и ещё....может анекдоты спарашивать у самих рыбаков? то есть в записке можно написать:ну,рыбак нас рассмеши
             анекдот в тему расскажи.....
ну или ещё какие - нибудь задания?

----------


## Инна Р.

Ира, изначально у меня было 12 рыбок, я делала 4 с призами, остальные анекдоты. Получается 8 анекдотов, это много, я убавила 6 анекдотов и 4 приза. Бывает, что кто то кричит - мы тоже хотим, но я стараюсь идти к тем, кто сразу кричит - я! Те, кто точно хочет, они сразу руки поднимают, или кричат, остальные не очень активные они и возмущаться не будут, если им не хватит. Больше 6 анекдотов читать не советую, скучно будет, побольше призов лучше сделать, пусть даже мелочёвки какой. Но надо слова к ним придумать, всё никак не соберусь, думала затишье, и опять работы набрала. А вот, насчёт сами - я предлагаю, но всего один раз парень анекдот рассказал. На этот случай нужно запасной приз иметь. Дамы тоже ловят с удовольствием.

----------


## Татьянка

*innca*,
 Страницу можно где эта игра? Я суть поняла, но хочется подробнее почитать!!!:rolleyes:  :flower:   (Простите, за просьбу, ну не внимательная я...)

----------


## Инна Р.

Таня в проф.хитростях, на 14 странице, я запуталась, там тебе тоже написала.:smile:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*innca*,
 а где у тебя  находятся 
кальмары,лещ?

----------


## Инна Р.

Подарочный пакет, на руку одеваю, поднос, удочка, микрофон - не очень удобно, ещё и рыбок снимать. тех, которые снимаю - в пакет с призами, всё остальное рыбаки помогают, микрофон друг другу, удочку передают.
Если компашка не сидячая, а я всю эту чешую притащила, значит ставлю стул посредине, поднос на него, и ловим не за столом.
А я вот заметила, что у меня не получаются интересными простые конкурсы : где деньги на себе прячут, машинки на верёвку наматывают, шарики, которые к ноге привязаны и т. д . Танцевальные, с переодеваниями, спектакли и т.п получается, а вот простые конкурсы - не смешно... Подскажите хитрости, может коментарии нужны, может игроков не так выбираю, не знаю...

----------


## Татьянка

> может коментарии нужны,


:wink:  Именно!!! Не бойся "стебаться", но в меру!Чуть с пошлинкой, иронией, но, чтобы игроки чувствовали , что их любят!!!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Не бойся "стебаться", но в меру!


вот последняя свадьба .места молодых заняли 2 мужика.причём начинают выёживаться,чтоб им деньгами заплатили......ну я маненько их прокатила,чёт там загнула насчёт прав меньшинств,а когда один захотел уйти,а другой стал его силком удерживать,а ещё добавила,что теперь ввсем видно,кто в этой паре активный...:smile: кнечно жестковато....но....мучать молодых когда только что выкупили(причём просто классно) туфлю невесты........:mad:  да ещё и просить деньги!!!!!!
да ещё комментировать,что мало дают....потому и пришлось чуть постебаться,хотя шутки в таком ключе не особо люблю.....

----------


## Татьянка

*bhbyf*,
 :Ok:   Сильно!!! Иногда так и надо, но не забывай, что главное не упасть ниже уровня пола!!! Всего в меру!!! Интеллигентно и красиво поставить на место- это мастерство!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Да, Таня, наверно правда мне не хватает именно каментариев. Аукнулись
годы молчания в 4 стенах. хотя, вроде я болтушка. ну, ладно придумаю себе тренинг какой - например, картинки из детских книжек комментировать...может у когодругие тренинги есть?

----------


## Инна Р.

> кнечно жестковато....но....


 Боюсь, что это всё приходит с годами, а мне так некогда! всё равно, спасибо, девченки!:smile:

----------


## Татьянка

*innca*,
  Встречайся чаще с друзьями, у меня, например есть друг, который, если не приколется не проживет, мне нравится с ним вступать в перепалку словесную!!! Все начинают смеяться и говорить, что цирк уехал, а клоуны остались!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Встречайся чаще с друзьями


почему то в жизни всё по другому. Мы с мужем ( а он у меня юморист, особенно после стопки коньяка, ещё тот!) ехали сегодня на такси долг,минут 45- проржали всю дорогу, таксист бедный устал смеяться - говорит- с вами так весело, как на концерт сходил, почаще бы такие клиенты попадались.:smile: не заметил, как довёз.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Извините, что расклеилась и вам загрузила! Просто "меня прёть, меня прёть" от радости что свадьба хорошо прошла и молодые - СЧАСТЛИВЫ И ЛЮБЯТ ДРУГ ДРУГА!!!


браво!!!!!!!! так и надо, так классно, когда все получается, и даже мелочи не омарчают общее впечатления, ты профи! молодец

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> что у меня не получаются интересными простые конкурсы : где деньги на себе прячут, машинки на верёвку наматывают, шарики, которые к ноге привязаны и т. д . Танцевальные, с переодеваниями, спектакли и т.п получается, а вот простые конкурсы - не смешно...


я бы тоже хотела спросить у народа как можно обыграть более или менее простое, мне тоже больше нравятся переодевания, танцы, игры групповые, как красиво преподнести простое?







> Сильно!!! Иногда так и надо, но не забывай, что главное не упасть ниже уровня пола!!! Всего в меру!!! Интеллигентно и красиво поставить на место- это мастерство


это точно, а то разобидятся, потом будут всем жаловаться, что им не понравилось





> что это всё приходит с годами, а мне так некогда! всё равно, спасибо, девченки


на то мы и тут

----------


## maknata

Ой, девочки-мальчики! Хочу поделиться с вам радостью! Позавчера и вчера (два дня ) работала свадьбу. Шла туда с некоторой опаской... Во первых - однокласница отдавала дочь замуж. Во вторых - решив немного сэкономить на музыке они решили что петь будет племянница. По совместительству эта племянница- моя "творческая дочь":biggrin: ( с 6 класса она у нас в самодеятельности пела, потом когда сразу после школы она никуда не поступила нашла для неё место у себя в ДК, сейчас она уже учится в "кульке" на эстрадном вокале, и естессно я для неё нахожу минуса- ну люблю я её, как мать!) Апаратуры,  естессно , своей у неё ещё нет, ДКовскую я не даю никому (принцип, мля). Пришлось искать.. Нашли, перевезлись, подключились (О Боги! Когда на этом не заморачиваешься, потому как есть люди за это отвечающие, да ещё когда чужой апарат, и чувствуешь в два раза больше ответсвенности - это просто АД!). Лера у меня очень хорошая девочка, но репертуарчик у неё - КОНЦЕРТНЫЙ! Благо взяла с собой диски с плюсами. В общем пришлось не только за столами руководить, но и танцевальную программу выстраивать. Когда увидела гостей - была в тихом шоке ( уже не раз их видела на свадьбах и прочих мероприятиях и знаю, что некоторым ваще невозможно ничем угодить, некоторые насколько высоки, что снизойти до танцев со всеми для них - упасть ниже пола) Но.. глаза боятся, а руки делают.. Начала работать, и вдруг поймала себя на мысли - а ведь работается то легко! Компания получилась мягкая, послушная и весёлая! А когда в конце первого дня меня усадили за стол, и попросили микрофон, а потом подняли тост за тамаду, мне подарили молодожёны букет и вся компашка начала скандировать "Браво!" и "Спасибо!" я вообще прослезилась.... Млинннн.. и сколько тамаде для счастья надо?

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:Vah:  
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Натуль, действительно, много ли для счастья надо тамаде?
Чтобы с улыбкой встречали тебя  везде.....
Чтоб икалось до слез от воспоминаний
Перед глазами прокручивая свадьбы заданий....

Чтобы спать ложились мы с улыбкой на устах
И жизнь у наших молодых была как в наших тОстах!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> А когда в конце первого дня меня усадили за стол, и попросили микрофон, а потом подняли тост за тамаду, мне подарили молодожёны букет и вся компашка начала скандировать "Браво!" и "Спасибо!" я вообще прослезилась.... Млинннн.. и сколько тамаде для счастья надо?
> __________________


 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Януська

Прикольный стишок  :Aga:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Януська

Коллеги, решила пожертвовать своей "изюминкой", провожу эту тему всегда на УРА, гости сначала вообще в шоке! А потом свадьбу только по этой фишке вспоминают. 
Короче, реквизит: 1. одна старая мужская рубашка, по цвету идентичная с рубашкой жениха 2. 2 рубашки с отрезанной спинкой и рукавами. Короче своеобразные манишки, которые только на горловине держатся. 
 Подготовка: Беру жениха и еще двоих мужиков (только непременно они должны быть в пиджаках), завожу в укромное место и жених переодевает свою новую рубашку на такую же, но старую, а мужики снимают свои рубашки, напяливают мои манишки, потом обратно повязывают галстуки  одевают пиджаки. 
А теперь суть: Во время застолья, делаю жениху знак и он, как будто ему жарко снимает пиджак. Я подхожу к нему с ножницами и начинаю на нем рубашку резать. Гости сначала внимания не обращают...Потом как начинают визжать, улюлюкать и т.д. Я им говорю: А что вы удивляетесь? Знаете как женщине замужем тяжело живется? И в магазин сходи, и с ребенком позанимайся, и обед приготовь...Вот мы с Ваней подумали и решили Мане жизнь облегчить, что бы ей стирать было меньше. (Гости давай хохотать, а я тем временем последний рукав дорезаю :wink: ). Потом говорю: А чего вы смеетесь то? Все женатые мужчины так ходят! Эй, Толь, встань покажи как ты ходишь? (И тут подсадной мужик встает и снимает пиджак, оставаясь в моей манишке. Реакция гостей - просто взрыв хохота), И второму: Петь и ты встань покажись...(Второй взрыв хохота :) ) Надо еще видеть глаза спутниц этих мужиков :eek: 
А потом я объявляю, что мужчины умеют не только эти рубашки носить, но и эротично снимать и объявляю стриптиз. 
У меня однажды жених с этой рубашкой выскочил стрип танцевать, так гости потом чуть  ли не на руках меня носили так им свадьба понравилась, хотя они то не понимали, что не моя заслуга, а жениха. 
Если кому пригодится моя идея буду рада.

----------


## Очарование

Здравствуйте Все, Все, Все!
 6.10.2007 Проводила свадьбу! Прошло все хорошо (судя по гостям и массе благодарности от молодых и их родителей), но самой мне показалось, что какие-то гости скучноватые были. И еще молодожены принесли свой диск с музыкой попросили ставить ТОЛЬКО ЭТУ музыку, и исключить сердючку и все такое свадебное!!! Жуть,люди все были самые обыкновенные, без прибабахов и под музыку, типа легкого транса и супер современных зарубежных хитов как-то не хотели танцевать, ну и стали подходить и просить поставить что-то танцевальное:smile:  Поставили (ретро, типа, черный кот,синий иней, люди встречаются и т.д.), почти все вышли танцевать, я рискнула сердючку (гуляночка) поставить, под нее вышли все папы, мамы и тети с дядями. Ну, думаю, все ок! Ага, не тут то было! Подходит жених и просит, чтобы музыку с их диска ставили, я тактично прошу, хотябы чередовать. Он просит, чтобы в основном играла ИХ МУЗЫКА!! Хозяин-барин, ставлю... на танцполе никого.... Ко второму перерыву плюнула на жениха:biggrin:  и дала наплясаться народу вдоволь, а то сами жених с невестой из-за стола вообще  не выходили, не танцевали совсем, так еще и людей решили "добить". 
А самое интересное случилось к концу свадьбы... у меня пропал голос...... Пришлось самые трогательные моменты (снятие фаты, очаг) хрипеть голосом алкашки....
 Но к концу вечера меня благодарили, говорили, что все так было здорово, что все новенькое и свеженькое и как жаль, что я уже закончила программу!!! А самое главное, что как же им понравилась концовка (фата и очаг)!!!!!! И это с моим-то "пропитым" голосом! А я то думала, что все пропало и я им испорчу своим голосом самый трогательный момент:tongue:
Спасибо Вам всем, за информацию об обряде снятия фаты!!!! Как хорошо, что Вы есть!kuku

----------


## Очарование

Подскажите, пожалуйста, а кто какие игры-конкурсы с молодоженами проводит!?? Вот, что я провожу:
-распределение обязанностей
-экзамен по поцелуям
-"казнь" жениха
-волшебный сверток (гадание на первенца)
-конкурс со свидетелями (кто из свидетелей активнее помогать будет молодым в течении их жизни)

И, вот еще о чем хочу поинтресоваться: как Вы предпочитаете собирать подарки??? Во время застолья с подносом (корзиной и т.п.) или сразу при входе??? И если сразу при входе, чем гостей развлекаете после первого перерыва????

----------


## Кубаночка

[QUOTE=Януська]Коллеги, решила пожертвовать своей "изюминкой", [/QUOTE
СУПЕР!!!
Ты молодец! :Ok:  
Обязательно попробую!

----------


## maknata

> -"казнь" жениха
> -волшебный сверток (гадание на первенца)
> -конкурс со свидетелями (кто из свидетелей активнее помогать будет молодым в течении их жизни)


А можно поподробнее?:wink: 
 А с молодожёнами я провожу такое - (уже описывалось ранее) - жених с завязаными глазами должен продеть нитку в иголку, а невеста должна держать эту иголку и подсказывать: левее, правее, выше, ниже и т.д. Фишка в том, что этот лепет надо записать, а потом прокрутить им же с коментариями : вот что молодые скажут (сказали) в первую брачную ночь.
Ещё у меня молодые отбиваются от "жизненных неприятностей" - свидетели бросают им шарики для пинг-понга, а жених с невестою теннисными ракетками их отбивают. (началось всё с бесбольной биты, но одной из свадеб друзья жениха притащили и попросили чтоб провела такой конкурс, но биты у меня нет, поэтому обхожусь ракетками, хоть с битой выходит смешнее)
Ну и всякую лабудень с бумажками - то вопросы -ответы, то распределение обязанностей, то "зачем женился?" и прочее. А вообще стараюсь не особо молодых нагружать, им и так в этот день нагрузка большая.



> как Вы предпочитаете собирать подарки???


Я всегда предлагаю подарки дарить сразу, но если клиент хочет с банкой или коробкой обходить столы - пажалста, мне не трудно.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

ну что ж...и я своим изюмом пожертвую:rolleyes: .......на одном сайте прочитала,как разыграть свидетеля.....я довела "до ума"так вот.выход цыган они танцуют потом появляюсь....я(тоже в образе цыганки) и говорю,ай-ай ,чавелы,убежали из табора,люди,у вас ничего не пропало?(жених (естессно по договорённости) говорит ,что у него пропал носок ну и я театральным жестом у одной из цыганок достаю из набедренного платка носок,обращаюсь к свидетелю:а ты милый доррогой,у тебя ничего не пропало? он испуганно,ничего не понимая нет,ничего! выдержав паузу я говорю: ай ай милый .... подхожу к своей"цыганке" и достаю.....семейные трусы!!!!:biggrin:  все ржут.....хеппи энд!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Коллеги, решила пожертвовать своей "изюминкой", провожу эту тему всегда на УРА


Да, это супер!!! :Ok:  И ещё раз доказывает - чтосвё саме прикольное всё таки с переодеванием! И никак не получается идти по пути уменьшения реквизита.
Спасибо!

----------


## lav1979

*Януська*,
*bhbyf*,
 девочки,  вы ссссуууппппеееерррр!!!!!!!

----------


## Очарование

[QUOTE=maknata;553416]А можно поподробнее?:wink: 

На середину зала ставлю стул, вызываю жениха, на стул стелю салфетку и говорю жениху, что вот это мол, его плаха, он кладет голову на стул-плаху! Теперь прошу подняться невесту и говорю ей, что сейчас все в ее руках, она должна отвечать на вопросы о женихе, но, если вдруг она ответит не правильно, то я вылью из кубка на ее благоверного воду. В руки беру кубок, проливаю немного воды для наглядности на пол, чтобы люди убедились, чтто там действительно вода и начинаю задавать невесте вопросы, отвечать она должна быстро, сразу, вопросы, примерно, вот такие:
какого года родился жених
какого цвета его глаза
в носках какого цвета он сегодня
его любимый цвет и т.д.
Вообщем вопросы подбираю так, чтобы запутать несту, и задавать их надо быстро. А валятся невесты в основном на последних вопросах:
"кем тебе приходится мама жениха?" Все невесты говорят свекровью, у меня еще никто ничего умнее не придумывал, а тут ты и говоришь. ан нет!!! С этого дня она для тебя мама!!!! 
Ну и как и обещала, я накланяю кубок и оттуда на голову жениха сыпятся конфеты!!!!
У меня такой кубок, где крышка служит как бы вторым дном и когда я для наглядности демонстрирую, что там вода, я всю (а налито там немного) эту воду на пол и проливаю. А в сам кубок кладу конфетки!!!
Эффект потрясающий, все  наблюдают как за Копирфильдом, смех обеспечен. Потом я прошу невесту и жениха на скорость собрать конфеты, кто быстрее, тот в семье и будет заведовать деньгами.

P.S. Вместо кубка можно использовать заварочный чайник, заклеить носик у чайника, туда набрать воды,потом ее вылить для показухи, а в чайник положить конфеты!!! :Aga:

----------


## Лраиса

> Да, это супер!!! И ещё раз доказывает - чтосвё саме прикольное всё таки с переодеванием! И никак не получается идти по пути уменьшения реквизита.
> Спасибо!


Привет!! Коллеги!!!!! У меня есть интересная сценка
Слова новых русских бабок, одеваю их и выдаю слова такие……
Цвяточик:
Граждане, товарищи, прошу сто грамм внимания.
Матрена
         Цвяточик, опять у тя все на эту тему. Спишь и видишь.
Цвяточик
А вот и нет. Я когда сплю глаза закрываю, соответственно видеть не могу. А последнее время я имею большое желание выйти замуж. Я даже фату купила белую.
Матрена Цвяточик, тебе белые тапочки пора, а не фату.
Цвяточик  Н у зачем ты так Матрена. Я же так молода. Мне всего-то 85 – баба ягодка опять.
Матрена:
То-то я и смотрю, что ягодки то подсохли.
Цвяточик:
Ничего не подсохли, а мужчину себе нашла, по интернету.
Матрена:
С интерната, а с какого? С дому престарелых? И как зовут счастливчика? Решившегося такое роскошное  сокровище прибрать к своим трясущимся рукам?
Цвяточик:
Его зовут Женя. Он  фото своего внука прислал. Я ему свое прислала.
Матрена:
И что он ответил на твое фото.
Цвяточик:
Он ответил, что ему это бабушка тоже нравится, она такая модная и современная и добавил, а когда ты свое  фото вышлешь?
Матрена:
Ой. Цвяточик, ты,  наверное в печали?
Цвяточик:
Да плявала я на него. Не для него я свою розу берегла. 


lorika@amur.ru

главное чтобы народ был не сильно пьян и правильно читал и ставил ударение, я провожу мини репитицию.......У меня проходит не Ура, сама писала...

----------


## Януська

У меня такое ощущение, что я об этой казни на нашем форуме уже где-то читала.

Эх, Ларис, где ж ты со своей сценкой то раньше была :) У меня как раз неделю назад свадьба была так там жених с невестой в сети познакомились, вот в тему было бы.

----------


## Очарование

> У меня такое ощущение, что я об этой казни на нашем форуме уже где-то читала.
> 
> Эх, Ларис, где ж ты со своей сценкой то раньше была :) У меня как раз неделю назад свадьба была так там жених с невестой в сети познакомились, вот в тему было бы.


Может быть, но я вроде не встречала здесь, могла правда и не заметить. Но может все равно кому пригодится!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Януська*,
*Очарование*,
*bhbyf*,
*maknata*,

НУ ВЫ БЛИН ДАЁТЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Опробую на следующей свадьбе! Таки попал женишок, попал родимый!!!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Друзья, подскажите, где можно скачать Аркадия Райкина - В греческом зале.
Необходимо для нарезки - для "мягкого перехода" к выпивке на переход к последней мысле - "Слушай, мышь белая, ты видишь, что человек без стакана?", а завершаю - "А не випить ли нам по рюмашечке" из "Покровских ворот"

----------


## Татьянна

:Ok:  Привет всем из Владивостока! Ребята раскручиваем ковбойский ресторан, помогите со сценариями и свежими идеями.ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!

----------


## Татьянна

Если кто поможет со сценарием просто слова благодарности!!!!:smile: 

ардес:Litvin.70@mail.ru
bravo28@list.ru

----------


## alpina

> ДЕЛАЙ ДОБРО И БРОСАЙ ЕГО В ВОДУ... И ТЕБЕ ВЕРНЕТСЯ СТОРИЦЕЮ.


Огромное человеческое спасибо, о многоуважаемый Ильич! Надеюсь господа из ОРГАНОВ оценят шуточки. И ишо огромное СПАСИБО за внимание к моей скромной персоне.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Ильич*,
 Дорогой аксакал! У меня предложение - открывай, Владимир Ильич, мастер-класс -  я в очередь записываюсь!!! Кто последний?!))))))))))))))))

----------


## Инна Р.

> Привет всем из Владивостока!


Рада приветствовать земляков :flower:  ! Моё детство прошло под Находкой, в посёлке Ливадия. Там и сейчас живёт моя мама. Материалов для сценариев тут очень много, а уж мыслей и задумок. так что осваивайся, покапайся, если чего не хватит, подскажем!

----------


## Ильич

> *Ильич*,
>  Дорогой аксакал! У меня предложение - открывай, Владимир Ильич, мастер-класс -  я в очередь записываюсь!!! Кто последний?!))))))))))))))))


Спрашивайте - отвечаю.
Могу создать отдельную тему "ИЛЬИЧ. Мастер Класс." Если админ разрешит...

----------


## Ильич

> Ой, девочки-мальчики! 
> Но.. глаза боятся, а руки делают.. *Начала работать, и вдруг поймала себя на мысли - а ведь работается то легко!* 
> Компания получилась мягкая, послушная и весёлая! А когда в конце первого дня меня усадили за стол, и попросили микрофон, а потом подняли тост за тамаду, мне подарили молодожёны букет и вся компашка начала скандировать "Браво!" и "Спасибо!" я вообще прослезилась.... Млинннн.. и сколько тамаде для счастья надо?


На знаешь где поймаешь.
Мое правило иди на любую свадьбу как самую расхреновую и все будет легко
Штука эта называется *НАСТРОЙ*
Не жди легкой работы и она тебя сама найдет.
У меня когда все стандартно наперед вырисовывается, блин, жди подвоха на ровном месте. А когда ждешь  :Jopa:   получается легко и весело.

А у ВАС?

----------


## lav1979

*Ильич*,
 вы мой герой, я балдю)) я тоже в очередь на мастер-класс))

Очарование,
cccупер!! я в четверг проведу!! У меня в четверг сложная свадьба -всего 14 человек))) Тематика -звездная свадьба, голливуд, вручение оскаров))) вот так то.... Вот сломала голову что делать с букетом и подвязкой -народу то мало, бросать ваааааще не кому... ((((((((((

----------


## Инна Р.

> У меня в четверг сложная свадьба -всего 14 человек)))


За мою недолгую практику самая весёлая свадьба была - 18 человек, красивая - 13 человек, так что все будет хорошо, когда мало людей, нужно больше трогательных моментов. Я в таких маленьких компаниях стараюсь давать им слово для поздравления по группам ( подружки, подарите невести ваши пожелания, самые заветные, девичьи, пожелайте ей всего того о чём сами мечтаете. Так же друзья жениха, мамы (обе) и т.д.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Мое правило иди на любую свадьбу как самую расхреновую


Для меня пока каждая свадьба - это тревога, собираясь, я даже не пытаюсь себя уговаривать, что всё будет хорошо... каждый раз готовлюсь - как на амбразуру идти. прихожу, начинаю, и успокаиваюсь - всё в порядке.

----------


## lav1979

*innca*,
спасибо за поддержку. У нас там много трогательного -вот записали невесту, будет петь жениху. Она сама без слуха и голоса, но у меня есть супер талантливый звукорежиссер ))) такчто здесь точно вся свадьба рыдать будет))) 
Но все равно, меня особенно букет волнует... куда его запихать? может просто передать свидетельнице как нить -типа обряда? или в последнем танце проститься с фатой, букетом, подвязкой -передать свидетелям?

----------


## lav1979

Идея! свадьба будет на берегу Байкала -может букет в воду отпстить? с подвязкой? покруг пустить плавающий свечи...а? только уже темно будет.... надо часов в 8 наверно такое делать.

----------


## Инна Р.

> может букет в воду отпстить?


Ни в коем случае! Так делают, когда прощаются с погибшими на воде!
Если незамужних дам нет, букет не трогайте, пусть у невесты остаётся. А подвязку можно бросить, так как в принцепе тот, кто его поймает, ьудет счастлив в семейной жизни. Думаю, что все мужики могут ловить.

----------


## lav1979

*innca*,
 ой блин... а то я уж хотела в воду его.... Спасибо)))

----------


## Очарование

Приветик всем! В субботу 6 октября я вела свадьбу в ресторане, там два этажа, моя была на втором этаже, а на первом вел какой-то мужчина!!! Так вот, свадьба та закончилась тем, что этот чудо-тамада украл у молодых часть подарков в конвертах и ушел по английски... вот так вот! Не понимаю, для чего так делать,ведь вычислить то можно в любом случае!!! И потом неужели не важна своя репутация!!???:eek:

----------


## lav1979

*innca*,
 кстати, а как же Ивана-купала?? венки в воду девушки опускают))) нееее, можно цветы в воду ! )))))))))) 

*Очарование*,
 ни фига себе, а это точно ведущий так сделал? может кто-то из гостеЙ, а проще всего на ведущего свалить...?

----------


## Инна Р.

> кстати, а как же Ивана-купала??


может быть, в нашем регионе такого праздника нет и и венки в воду только по печальному поводу, но если у вас можно, попробуй.

----------


## Януська

Вот вот про деньги. У меня тоже была такая ерунда, так я только через 3 года об этом узнала обидно было до слез. 
Короче было так: 5 лет назад. Я начинающая тамада, многих нюансов еще не знающая. Провели сбор денег мальчик-девочка на подносы и я отошла с подносами к своему столу, что бы деньги с двух на один переложить. 
И все. Отдала молодоженам.
Спустя 3 года, знакомая тамада, встречается с молодоженами и те её рассказывают, были мол давно на свадьбе, тамаду Яна звали, так она втихоря деньги у молодоженов таскала  :Jopa:  :eek: 
Она мне как передала я в шоке! За свою жизнь никогда чужого не взяла, а тут такое! Даже хотела этих молодоженов вместе со свидетельницей эточ сучкой найти, а потом думаю да и фиг с вами - Бог все видит.
Только теперь к деньгам на свадьбе вообще не притрагиваюсь.

----------


## lav1979

*Януська*,
 вот вот, пипец... я сразу же отдаю молодым -вместо со своим реквизитом, чтобы не было такого.... А люди то злые, лишь бы плохое подумать на кого-то ....

----------


## Очарование

Не знаю, что уж у них там получилось, но ведущий уехал не довел программу, и даже милицию вызывали, потом милиционер пришел к нам на свадьбу и следил как мы собираемся! 
Я никогда не прикасаюсь к деньгам на свадьбе, если собираем на девочку/мальчика, это делают свидетели, если их нет, то те, кого выбирают сами молодые, подарки как собрали отдаю прилюдно иторжественно! А иногда сразу предупреждаю молодых, что сама к деньгам не прикасаюсь! Я такие историислушу второй раз уже!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Она мне как передала я в шоке! За свою жизнь никогда чужого не взяла, а тут такое!





> Я никогда не прикасаюсь к деньгам на свадьбе,


Правильно, пусть свидетели собирают, или родня. Не в коем случае не подходите даже, это очень часто бывает, когда на тамаду удобнее всего свалить - он на их праздеике единственный чужой. когда у меня собирают, или подарки дарят - я всегда ухожу или на сцену, или ещё куда, что б меня все видели. И коментирую в микрофон. Лучше перестраховаться.:smile:

----------


## Ильич

> Вот вот про деньги. У меня тоже была такая ерунда, так я только через 3 года об этом узнала обидно было до слез. 
> Короче было так: 5 лет назад. Я начинающая тамада, многих нюансов еще не знающая. Провели сбор денег мальчик-девочка на подносы и я отошла с подносами к своему столу, что бы деньги с двух на один переложить. 
> И все. Отдала молодоженам.
> Спустя 3 года, знакомая тамада, встречается с молодоженами и те её рассказывают, были мол давно на свадьбе, тамаду Яна звали, так она втихоря деньги у молодоженов таскала  :eek: 
> Она мне как передала я в шоке! За свою жизнь никогда чужого не взяла, а тут такое! Даже хотела этих молодоженов вместе со свидетельницей эточ сучкой найти, а потом думаю да и фиг с вами - Бог все видит.
> Только теперь к деньгам на свадьбе вообще не притрагиваюсь.


Для начинающих ведущих:

Правило буравчика
*
НИКОГДА НЕ ЗАНИМАЙТЕСЬ ЛИЧНО СБОРОМ И УЧЕТОМ ПОДАРКОВ И ДЕНЕГ!*
Пусть родители выделяют доверенных лиц и они своими руками  под вашим чутким руководством все делают....
Обвиняли и в краже коробочек, мобильного телефона .....
Все должно делаться руками доверенных лиц. И точка.

----------


## Ильич

> *Януська*,
>  вот вот, пипец... я сразу же отдаю молодым -вместо со своим реквизитом, чтобы не было такого.... А люди то злые, лишь бы плохое подумать на кого-то ....


Аленушка..
прицепи букетик к шарику (шарикам) летающему и зафугуй в небо чистое. Вот оно счастье к кому то и подвалит!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> 1. одна старая мужская рубашка, по цвету идентичная с рубашкой жениха 2. 2 рубашки с отрезанной спинкой и рукавами. Короче своеобразные манишки, которые только на горловине держатся.


прикольно, первый раз такое слышу, а что рубашки каждый раз где то новые берешь, ты же ту режешь, или жених покупает спецом?





> Но к концу вечера меня благодарили, говорили, что все так было здорово, что все новенькое и свеженькое и как жаль, что я уже закончила программу!!! А самое главное, что как же им понравилась концовка (фата и очаг)!!!!!! И это с моим-то "пропитым" голосом! А я то думала, что все пропало и я им испорчу своим голосом самый трогательный момент


здорово же, надо будет тоже взять на вооружение, только бывает так, что к концу вечера народ уже никакой, и не до фаты ему)))






> И ещё раз доказывает - чтосвё саме прикольное всё таки с переодеванием! И никак не получается идти по пути уменьшения реквизита.


точно!!! ине тоже понравилось, все копирую, но голова кругом, думаю буду внедрять но не все сразу, понемногу)))
Как раз хорошо для деревни, тут на 10 сценариев хватит




> Вместо кубка можно использовать заварочный чайник, заклеить носик у чайника, туда набрать воды,потом ее вылить для показухи, а в чайник положить конфеты!!!


ну девченки раскочегарились)))) ай молодца

----------


## olgaring

Недавно нашла этот форум, он ,безусловно , замечательный, столько творческих бескорыстных людей в одном месте. Но у меня проблема, я , к сожалению никак не могу понять каким образом вы делитесь своими идеями. Я прочитала практически всё в этой теме, но большинство стоит "по умолчанию" ,что это значит, объясните, пожалуйста. Просто очень хочется делиться своим опытом и учиться у других.

----------


## olgaring

> Спасибо большое! Я тоже использую такие нарезочки. Только как их выкладывать сюда - не знаю. Я их записала - мужская - женская, так и иду по гостям, знаю после какого отрывка подойти к родителям, потом к жениху и невесте. 
> 1.Если б я был султан
> 2. Все мы бабы - стервы.
> 3. Ах, какая женщина
> 4. Я хочу в Москву( гр "Комбинация")
> 5. Целуй, целуй (Пьер Нарцисс)
> 6.Я ведь только с мороза (Сердючка)
> 6. Черные глаза (Мугу)
> 7. Лучшие друзья девушек - это бриллианты(Виа Гра)
> ...


Я говорю, что к молодым (юбиляру) прилетел инопланетянин. Он не умеет говорить на земном языке, но у него усть специальный аппарат с помощью которого он читает наши мысли. Его миссия: выяснить как в наших семьях мужья и жёны мирятся, потому_что на их планете проблема, все семьи распадаются. И т.д. (Костюм обязателен + смешные Ушки , у меня это шарики на пружинках от костюма бабочки.

----------


## Djazi

А у меня костюм доктора и фонендоскоп настоящий. Я говорю, что он у меня волшебный и может услышать человеческую душу. Подношу к кому-нибудь и говорю: А ну-ка дышите!... И в этот момент для  свидетельницы, например: Хочу я замуж, замуж хочу и в таком роде. Но я много  не делаю нарезок, штук 8-9.

----------


## МордаХа

Здравствуйте, форумчане! Как же я рада, что вас нашла!!! Читала-читала-читала, вобщем только руки дошли написать, до того интересно. Спасибо вам всем большое. Собираюсь тоже чем-то поделиться, правда побаиваюсь - я не новичек, но работаю редко, неровно - это не мое основное занятие. Возьмете в свою компанию?? :Pivo:  
Кстати вопрос - заказчикам приспичило "раззнакомить" гостей, а их без малого 150. Кое-какие наработки у меня есть, но интересно узнать еще варианты. 
Перечитала свои писмена  :Oj:   все так серьезно - жуть, я вообще поживей буду. Ну да ладно :rolleyes:

----------


## МордаХа

> И в этот момент для свидетельницы, например: Хочу я замуж, замуж хочу и в таком роде. Но я много не делаю нарезок, штук 8-9.


Да кстати уважемая Djazi а чья это песня - ХОЧУ ЗАМУЖ, и какие еще вы используете для чтения мыслей - у нас это называется МЕЛОФОН??

----------


## хухрындик

> но большинство стоит "по умолчанию"


Это как? Обьясните? У меня такого нет. Делимся просто - печатаем свои мысли в монитор...:smile: 



> чья это песня - ХОЧУ ЗАМУЖ


Группа лазурный берег.
Я уже не раз выставлял - нарезки мысли вслух - больше 100 штук.
http:/*************.com/files/933225  _____9.rar
http:/*************.com/files/933203  _____8.rar
http:/*************.com/files/933123  _____7.rar
http:/*************.com/files/933065  _____6.rar
http:/*************.com/files/933032  _____5.rar
http:/*************.com/files/932981  _____4.rar
http:/*************.com/files/932856  _____3.rar
http:/*************.com/files/932839  _____2.rar
http:/*************.com/files/932814  _____1.rar

----------


## lav1979

*хухрындик*,
 ты просто золото ходячее)) 
*Ильич*,
 ну вот, не зря я от вас балдю))))))) спасибо за идею!! замечатальная мысль!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> кстати, а как же Ивана-купала?? венки в воду девушки опускают)))


Вот ещё вариант пришёл в голову. Может выйдите всей толпой на улицу и будете всех прохожих девушек спрашивать: девушка, вы не замужем?
И первой незамужней подарите букет, из рук невесты.... С подвязкой так наверное не стоит поступать.

----------


## Вета

> НИКОГДА НЕ ЗАНИМАЙТЕСЬ ЛИЧНО СБОРОМ И УЧЕТОМ ПОДАРКОВ И ДЕНЕГ![/B]


Согласна на 200 % - *НИКОГДА* даже не подходите к деньгам! Предупреждаю на предварительной встречи - это работа свидетелей, доверенных лиц, кого угодно самим молодоженам, но только не моя!

Спасибо девчонкам за розыгрыши с рубашками и носком-трусами - *прикольно*!  :flower:  :biggrin: 
Но напрашивается тот же вопрос,что и у Бурного Потока, к сожалению, не знаю, как зовут...." Постоянно самой покупать рубашку для жениха или просить его?" На каждую свадьбу не накупишься! :Vah:  
*
Хочу поделиться своим маленьким приколом....*Достаю из кармана (или со стола беру) 10 рублёвую банкноту, рассматриваю её сама и спрашиваю - "Какой город изображен на этой банкноте?". Кто отвечает правильно - отдаю эту десятку в качестве приза. Так же неспеша беру 50-ти рублевку, так же рассматриваю, тот же вопрос и то же отдаю тому, кто правильно ответил. Пока достаю 100 рублевку, обычно кто-то да полезет зп своими банконотами, чтоб подсмотреть и сказать первым...."Смотрите, за шпаргалками полезли?!":tongue: Тут разворачиваю 1000 купюру, рассматриваю, кто-то выкрикивает город... "Правильно! Молодец! Но эта купюра не разыгрывалась!!!!" И демонстративно убираю её назад. :tongue:

----------


## Татьянка

> *хухрындик*,
>  ты просто золото ходячее)) 
> *Ильич*,
>  ну вот, не зря я от вас балдю))))))) спасибо за идею!! замечатальная мысль!!!


 :Aga:   :Oj:   :flower:   И не ты одна!!!!

----------


## Януська

> Для начинающих ведущих:
> 
> Правило буравчика
> *
> НИКОГДА НЕ ЗАНИМАЙТЕСЬ ЛИЧНО СБОРОМ И УЧЕТОМ ПОДАРКОВ И ДЕНЕГ!*
> Пусть родители выделяют доверенных лиц и они своими руками  под вашим чутким руководством все делают....
> Обвиняли и в краже коробочек, мобильного телефона .....
> Все должно делаться руками доверенных лиц. И точка.


Да я щас и не занимаюсь :) А однажды так было. Я отвела свадьбу. Пришел за мной муж, аппаратуру таскать. Сложили мы все в коробки. Гости уже расходятся. И тут один гость как заорет - у меня фотоаппарат пропал!!! 
Подходит к нам и говорит - распаковывайте коробки :eek: 
Но пока мы стояли кто-то его фотоаппарат нашел. Так это гад даже не извинился. 
А муж мой сказал, что еще бы чуть чуть и он бы ему так зарядил, что мозги бы вытекли. Я даже испугалась он у меня 1,90 и весу 100 кг, а тот парень плюгавенький был :biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

:eek: Ребят, я в шоке!!! Слава богу, у меня такого не было. Хотя...вру, один раз работали у друга и после свадьбы мамаши не могли найти полотенце, на котором хлеб был. Пришлось тоже распаковаться, показать, что не у меня. Они ничего не говорили, но подумали( я так думаю) Не дай бог, когда-нибудь  такое "счастье", почувствовать себя "го@ном", которое прет всё, что плохо лежит. 
Еще вспомнила случай. ПОдводят итог обряда дарения на моем столе рабочем, я в зале. Они пересчитали, всё убрали, кроме конвертов и пошли. Начинаю собирать эти конверты на выброс и вдруг вижу один не распечатан- с деньгами. А уже прошло полчаса, как они ушли от меня. Бегу к "казначеям"- начинаю совать им этот конверт- они в "осадок"!!! не ожидали что-ли.... вообщем, я потом с этой теткой вышла курить и разговарилась, онм была настолько поражена честностью, что слов не было. Что, Вам, говорит стоило его замылить, никто бы не заметил. А я смотрю на неё и думаю, а правда, что? Совесть, наверное!!! И воспитание!!! Вот так!!!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*хухрындик*,
 тебя уже спрашивали по поводу твоей собственной свадьбы,интересно как выбрал ведущего(ую) и было ли что-нибудь новенькое для тебя на своей собственной свадьбе.или может сам готовил розыгрыши для гостей?
может всё-таки ответишь?

----------


## Djazi

У меня сбором денег  тоже занимаются свидетели, только вот когда торт продаём, то мне деньги отдают, но я их тут же молодым на стол бросаю.
А вот после армянской свадьбы остался осадок. В самом начале свадьбы мы натягиваем ленты молодым, которые символизируют их совместный семейный путь.Так вот, звонит мне невеста через неделю после свадьбы и говорит: Ольга, вы взяли 1000рублей, которые Вааг(жених) отдал перед тем, как через ленты идти. Говорит, что он дал эти деньги тому, кто держал первую ленту чтобы не нести невесту на руках. Я видела как жених  за деньгами полез и сунул парню что-то. И ещё сказала, тут денег не надо платить. А тот якобы сказал им, что тамаде отдал деньги эти. Вот знаете, так обидно становится после такого.  Мне просто стало интересно, а что он у всех потом кому деньги за выкуп давал, их назад требовал? Я просто спросила у невесты: Жених мне лично давал деньги? Нет. Тогда вот кому давал, пусть у него и спрашивает. А мне чужого не надо! Так что видимо каждому из нас удалось побывать в шкуре нечистого на руку человека. Обидно.

----------


## Элен

У  нас  тоже  было. Мобильник  пропал. Сначала  так  искали,потом  сказали  вырубить  все  аппараты  и  стали  на  него  звонить  и  подозрительно  так  собрались  возле  наших  причиндалов. Думали  у   нас  зазвонит. Потом  нашли  в  коридоре  у  пьяной  матери  этого  парнишки,которому  мобильник  принадлежал. Она  оказывается  у  него  стащила  его,потому  что  он  когда  пьяный  меры  не  знает  и  названивает  куда  попало  на  такууууууую  сумму:eek: Но  всё равно  неприятно,конечно,было,что  могли  подумать  на  нас,если  б,например,та  мамаша  потеряла  его  за  углом. :redface:

----------


## olgaring

[QUOTE=хухрындик;558238]Это как? Обьясните? У меня такого нет. Делимся просто - печатаем свои мысли в монитор...:smile: 

Может я совсем тупая. но в левом углу сверху стоит листочек, если на него навести мышкой высвечивается "по умолчанию" . Я так решила ,что это то к чему я не имею доступа . Вы обсуждаете какие-то сценарии , а я их не могу нигде найти ,чтобы прочитать. Помогите , пожалуйста, разобраться.:frown:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Но напрашивается тот же вопрос,что и у Бурного Потока, к сожалению, не знаю, как зовут...." Постоянно самой покупать рубашку для жениха или просить его?" На каждую свадьбу не накупишься!


Вета, это ваше имя? Меня зовут Инна, приятно познакомиться)))






> Что, Вам, говорит стоило его замылить, никто бы не заметил. А я смотрю на неё и думаю, а правда, что? Совесть, наверное!!! И воспитание!!! Вот так!!!
> __________________


совсем уже людям верить перестали, с волками жить по волчьи жить






> Тогда вот кому давал, пусть у него и спрашивает. А мне чужого не надо! Так что видимо каждому из нас удалось побывать в шкуре нечистого на руку человека. Обидно.
> __________________


чем больше читаю, тем страшнее, что за люди, блин





> Вы обсуждаете какие-то сценарии , а я их не могу нигде найти ,чтобы прочитать. Помогите , пожалуйста, разобраться.


не, это скорее всего идет обсуждение тех игр и сценариев, которые в другом топике, почитайте все. Тут есть отдельно переделанные песни, есть игры, есть сценарии, чтобы все в одну кучу не сваливать просто все поделили, а обсуждают тут, я думаю так, тоже с этим столкнулась по первости

----------


## olgaring

Спасибо огромное , теперь дошло! Попробую последовать Вашему совету.:smile:

----------


## МордаХа

*Хухындрик* спасибочки. за понимание, терпение и помощь.
Вот прочитала про дурные подозрения и наговоры и не по себе стало. Со мной такого не бывало, но "дурне діло не хитре", мало ли что за контингент попадется. Буду поосторожней. 


> НИКОГДА НЕ ЗАНИМАЙТЕСЬ ЛИЧНО СБОРОМ И УЧЕТОМ ПОДАРКОВ И ДЕНЕГ!


Спасибо за советы добрый человек.

----------


## Инна Р.

Хочу спросить у ведущих, кто как повтупает в таких деликатных ситуациях: взяла юбилей, даме 50, на банкете будет её отец, а её мама недавно умерла. Юбилярша с мужем спрашивают, нужно ли говорить тост за умершую, или как то там пару слов про неё сказать -  а я сама не знаю. а как у вас на банкетах?
И второая проблема. У юбилярши есть сестра-близняшка. Отношения у них плохие, но её пригласили, что б  не расстраивать старенького папу. Получается что у них обеих день рождения, а поздравлять будем только одну сестру. В этом месте я тоже затормозила, и предложила клиентам, что её хоть как то скромно но поздравить тоже нужно. они вроде согласились, а я не представляю, как это будет? Или просто сказать посвящённый ей дежурненький тос, пожелать там чего..., а остальное это их семейное дело - как будет, так и будет? посоветуйте, плиз.:redface:

----------


## Ильич

> :eek: ..................Что, Вам, говорит стоило его замылить, никто бы не заметил. А я смотрю на неё и думаю, а правда, что? Совесть, наверное!!! И воспитание!!! Вот так!!!


ПАПА.. он все видит... Возьмешь на копеечку, а завтра расчитаешься на червонец в аптеку, ГАИ, бандюганам, или чего еще хуже.
Бог не фраер....

----------


## Татьянка

> Бог не фраер....


 :Ok:  Отлично сказано!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> ПАПА.. он все видит...


Это точно, вчера встречалась с клиентами (юбилей) и они рассказали, что в начале лета женили сына, и такая хорошая у них тамада была, так программа понравилась. нанимали они её через агенство, дороговато, и когда в конце вечера, клиент решил попросить у неё визитку, т. к. знал, что будут на юбилей тамаду искать, пошёл к её столу и увидел, как она запихивает в сумку 2 бутылки водки и банку икры, которые стояли на столике между кухней и столом тамады, брать визитку он передумал. так что дамочка, могла бы заработать на много больше, чем 2 бутылки и икра... Обидно, но видать и в наших рядах бывают такие бесстыжие сволочи. что ей мало платят, что ли, на водку не хватает?:mad:

----------


## REVLEHA

*alpina*,
 Наташ,а у тебя сестры ,случайно ,нет?

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> пошёл к её столу и увидел, как она запихивает в сумку 2 бутылки водки и банку икры


фии, хотя......Были у подружки на свадьбе, оператор в конце сказал всем спасибо, и демонстративно при всех взял бутылочку водку с собой))

----------


## Yuli4ka

*innca*,

Тут моя мама прочитала твое сообщение, и считает, что работать надо для того, кто тебе платит деньги. Т.е устраивает День рождение одна из сестер, будут её друзья наверное, вечсь акцент на нее. Просто может быть перед поздравлением двойняшки можно сказать, что мол вот сестра и день рождения у них один на двоих, конечно поздравить её. а потом она пусть поздравляет именинницу. Много её внимания не надо. тем более отношения натянутые. 

А маму надо вспомнить обязательно. можно после поздравления папы. Да он и сам может завершить свое поздравление словамит: "Эх, если бы мама видела....". Можно подхватить и предложить выпить зародителей. Кто жив - дай Бог здоровья и долгих лет жизни, а кого нет - тому вечная светлая память... И песню про родителей (например, "помолимся за родителей"). У меня нет этой песни. Может где на форуме у музыкантов.

----------


## Yuli4ka

Вставлю и я свои 5 копеек в дискуссию о чести и порядочности.

Конечно, воровать - это грех. не брала чужого и не возьму. Ситуаций конфликтных с деньгами вроде не было, и дай Бог, чтобы не было в будущем.

Хотя моменты бывали разные. На одном юбилее у именинника под конец пропал фотоаппарат. Осталась его семья. я с сестрой, персонал. походили, поискали, нас даже не думали обыскивать. Кто знает, где он девался. Даже если эти люди подумали бы на меня, ну Бог им судья. Я то знаю, что я не брала. 

а вот если нам на стол ставят шампанское, коньяк, и мы не выпиваем, и это остается, то мы вполне можем поделить по-братски. Но это еще может произойти, когда мы работаем нашим коллективом. Так сложилось, что в последние 3  года у нас сложился  круг единомышленников:  Музыка, ведение, видео и фото. мы очень часто работаем вместе. Ну тогда класс!!! И поржать!! и пожрать вместе интересно!! И бухнуть милое дело!!

но чтобы так открыто тырять со стола.....??? это нет. 

Всем удачи!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Тут моя мама прочитала твое сообщение, и считает, что работать надо для того, кто тебе платит деньги.


Юличка, как всегда спасибо тебе и твоей маме.  :flower:  Опять ты в моей голове всё разложила. Что бы я без тебя делала?

----------


## Yuli4ka

*innca*,

 :Oj:

----------


## Инна Р.

Юль, если ещё не спишь и я тебе не надоела, подскажи - викторины на свадьбах катят? Меня новые клиенты озадачили, а мне кажется скука несусветная...
Но я им не сильно обещала.:smile: Извини, почему-чку.

----------


## Djazi

*innca*,
 Инна, ты писала, что провела Хлопалку. А скажи, вот когда ты говоришь, то  на фоне какой музыки? Если можно, то закачай сюда. Мне кажется, что без музыки как то не то.



> викторины на свадьбах катят?


 У меня катят. Сейчас если получится отсканю одну.

----------


## Инна Р.

> А скажи, вот когда ты говоришь, то на фоне какой музыки?


Этот банкет я работала с чужим ДЖ, и вся музыка у нас пошла наперекосяк, поэтому мы договорились, что когда я говорю, что б выключал совсем- и хлопали совсем без музыки, это было начало второго стола, когда все проехали паровозиком Ламбаду, и сели за стол разгарячённые. Очень дружно хлопали, а дальше пустила кричалку, маленькую, я её где то тут писала : А что же све вместе кричать мы будем - Серёжа и Лена - Мы вас любим! (гости кричали последнееслово), получилось класно! Сегодня звонили мои эти розовые молодожёны, и рассказали - что все эти дни им звонят и рассказывают свои впечатления, всем понравилось. так что попробуйте, только где народу побольше.

----------


## Djazi

> викторины на свадьбах катят? Меня новые клиенты озадачили, а мне кажется скука несусветная...


В документах смотри Викторины для жениха и невесты.

----------


## Djazi

А у меня ещё такой вопрос ко всем. Если можно, то пожалуйста выложите свой плейлист с хронометражём со своей  свадьбы. Очень интересно, что в каком регионе сейчас популярно и заодно это будет своеобразный хитпарад.

----------


## Yuli4ka

*innca*!

Я заметила, что в общем ВСЁ КАТИТ!!! Главное - как это подать!! Викторина может быть и занудной и интересной. 

Я лично не провожу викторины, но если бы сделала, то во втором - третьем застолье. и вопросов на 5. Вопросы чтобы касались молодых. И последний вопрос, например, такой "какие поцелуи любят молодые? Французские, нежные или горькие?"

Правильный ответ - нежные. приз за этот ответ нашему гостю. А давайте подарим нашим  молодым нежный, французский поцелуи под наше "Горько!!"

Оля!!! *Djazi*!

В субботу. 6-го я сделала хронометраж свадьбы. На неделе может выложу. ну правда, не совсем показательный, но реальный.


ВСЕМ СПОКОЙНОЙ НОЧИ!!!!

----------


## Djazi

> Очень дружно хлопали, а дальше пустила кричалку, маленькую, я её где то тут писала : А что же все вместе кричать мы будем - Серёжа и Лена - Мы вас любим! (гости кричали последнее слово), получилось класно!


Что-то я поискала эту кричалку и не нашла. Повтори, если можно, пожалуйста :flower:

----------


## Djazi

> В субботу. 6-го я сделала хронометраж свадьбы. На неделе может выложу. ну правда, не совсем показательный, но реальный.
> 
> 
> ВСЕМ СПОКОЙНОЙ НОЧИ!!!!


Сладких снов тебе, Юличка:). Ждём хронометраж.

----------


## olgaring

Добрый вечер всем! Вот и мне понадобилась ваша помощь, форумчане. 
Через 2 недели веду 25 летний юбилей . Как всегда делаю тематическим, в этот раз под названием "Школа жизни", всё действие крутится вокруг школьной жизни (первоклашки, октябрята , пионеры, родительский комитет и т.д. и т. п.) Не смогла отказать себе в соблазне, уж больно юбиляр на одного из моих одноклассников похож, да и сам напоминает школьника. Идея школьной вечеринки очень понравилась его девушке.Сценарий почти готов, обязуюсь выложить на форуме на ваш строгий суд. На критику никогда не обижаюсь. 
О проблеме: Девушка юбиляра готовит сюрприз, хочет сделать ему предложение, в полном смысле этого слова. Как это обыграть ? Так чтобы никому не было неловко. Дело в том , что он уже 2 года сам не решается этого сделать. Всё должно , по её просьбе, быть на полном серьёзе. Мне пока кроме как переделать сказку Пушкина "Золотая рыбка", которая исполняет желания юбиляра, в роли безмолвного старче, ничего в голову не приходит. Помогите, кто чем может, пожалуйста!!!!

----------


## olgaring

Не помню откуда , но может подойдёт. Сама пока не использовала.
Да очень просто. Ведущий выписывает на открытку! десять свадебных традиций разных народов мира, правда! не все они настоящие, некоторые — выдуманные. Предупредив об этом гостей, ведущий зачитывает название стpаны и якобы существующую в ней традицию. Затем делает свою ставку. Это может быть любой приз, заготовленный для игр и конкурсов. Заранее показывать его гостям необязательно.
Чтобы выиграть приз, гостю нужно сделать свою став ку реально лежащими у него в кармане деньгами, а затем дать верный ответ, действительно ли существует такая свадебная традиция в названной стране.
Ведущий играет против игрока, предложившего боль шую ставку. Гость отвечает коротко: либо «да», либо «нет» Если ответ правильный, то он получает приз (ставку) сделанную ведущим. Если ответ неправильный, то ставка (деньги) уходит в бюджет молодоженов.
Чтобы гости не пытались уличить ведущего в «мошенниче стве», он может выбрать одного из гостей в качестве независимого эксперта, которому в случае возникно вения спорной ситуации можно показать открытки на которой напротив каждого вопроса проставлены плюс или минус. Плюс — традиция существует, минус — такой традиции нет.
ЕГИПЕТ — правда ли , что в Египте жених видит невес ту лишь после всех свадебных торжеств ?
Верно 
ДАНИЯ — правда ли , что в Дании во время сватовства жених должен подарить всем членам семьи невесты по паре деревянных башмаков ?
( Неверно .)
ВЕНГРИЯ — правда ли , что в Венгрии жених во время сватовства должен преподнести родителям невесты в качестве подарка свиной окорок ?
( Неверно .)
ФИНЛЯНДИЯ — правда ли , что в Финляндии невеста перед свадьбой должна неделю провести в доме жени* ха , выполняя мелкую работу по хозяйству ?
( Верно .)
БАНГЛАДЕШ — правда ли , что в Бангладеш невеста перед свадьбой должна три дня провести в джунглях ?
( Неверно .)
НОРВЕГИЯ — правда ли , что в Норвегии молодожены после венчания и перед свадебным застольем должны зайти в хлев и подоить корову ?
( Верно .)

----------


## Татьянка

> О проблеме: Девушка юбиляра готовит сюрприз, хочет сделать ему предложение, в полном смысле этого слова.


:eek: Ты попала!!! Тем более, если она хочет всё серьёзно представить. Как бы всё это в скандал не вылилось. Поинтересуйся ещё раз у заказчицы, а уверена ли она в том, что этого желает. Представь, вы всё делаете, а парень потом говорит какую-нибудь лабуду, типа :"Ха! Вот ещё, я не готов!" или что-то в этом роде. И девочка, стоит оплеванная. Я бы отговорила, или сделала бы это как-то приватно.

----------


## Элен

Не  знаю,куда  отнести  такое  предложение - совет. По  поводу  сбора  денег,оригинальненько,я  считаю.:wink: 



> Предлагаем вам пополнить сберегательную книжку семьи ---------, где каждый сам выбирает на какую "статью" расходов он дарит молодым свои деньги.
> (свидетели обходят гостей со специально приготовленной Сберегательной книжкой огромного размера, внутри которой приклеиваются различные кармашки с названиями: "Мужу на пиво", "Hа детскую коляску", "Hа свадебное путешествие", "Жене на цветы")

----------


## Ильич

> Не помню откуда , но может подойдёт. Сама пока не использовала.
> Да очень просто. Ведущий выписывает на открытку! десять свадебных традиций разных народов мира, правда! не все они настоящие, некоторые — выдуманные. Предупредив об этом гостей, ведущий зачитывает название стpаны и якобы существующую в ней традицию. Затем делает свою ставку. Это может быть любой приз, заготовленный для игр и конкурсов. Заранее показывать его гостям необязательно.
> Чтобы выиграть приз, гостю нужно сделать свою став ку реально лежащими у него в кармане деньгами, а затем дать верный ответ, действительно ли существует такая свадебная традиция в названной стране.
> Ведущий играет против игрока, предложившего боль шую ставку. Гость отвечает коротко: либо «да», либо «нет» Если ответ правильный, то он получает приз (ставку) сделанную ведущим. Если ответ неправильный, то ставка (деньги) уходит в бюджет молодоженов.
> Чтобы гости не пытались уличить ведущего в «мошенниче стве», он может выбрать одного из гостей в качестве независимого эксперта, которому в случае возникно вения спорной ситуации можно показать открытки на которой напротив каждого вопроса проставлены плюс или минус. Плюс — традиция существует, минус — такой традиции нет.


СВАДЕБНЫЙ
БЛЕФ ТУР

ЕГИПЕТ — Верите ли Вы, что , что в Египте жених видит невес ту лишь после всех свадебных торжеств ?
Правда 
ДАНИЯ — Верите ли Вы, что , что в Дании во время сватовства жених должен подарить всем членам семьи невесты по паре деревянных башмаков ?
( НеПравда .)
ВЕНГРИЯ — Верите ли Вы, что , что в Венгрии жених во время сватовства должен преподнести родителям невесты в качестве подарка свиной окорок ?
( НеПравда .)
ФИНЛЯНДИЯ — Верите ли Вы, что , что в Финляндии невеста перед свадьбой должна неделю провести в доме жени* ха , выполняя мелкую работу по хозяйству ?
( Правда .)
БАНГЛАДЕШ — Верите ли Вы, что , что в Бангладеш невеста перед свадьбой должна три дня провести в джунглях ?
( НеПравда .)
НОРВЕГИЯ — Верите ли Вы, что , что в Норвегии молодожены после венчания и перед свадебным застольем должны зайти в хлев и подоить корову ?
( Правда .)

Это называется БЛЕФ ТУР и первые слова - Верите ли Вы , что....
Класный БЛЕФ! Я маленько переделал...
Спасибо забираю.

----------


## Ильич

> :eek: Ты попала!!! Тем более, если она хочет всё серьёзно представить. Как бы всё это в скандал не вылилось. Поинтересуйся ещё раз у заказчицы, а уверена ли она в том, что этого желает. Представь, вы всё делаете, а парень потом говорит какую-нибудь лабуду, типа :"Ха! Вот ещё, я не готов!" или что-то в этом роде. И девочка, стоит оплеванная. Я бы отговорила, или сделала бы это как-то приватно.


Мой друг Саша пять раз делад предложение и пять раз передумывал в самый интересный момент...
В итоге невеста забеременела и он как порядочный должен был жениться. 21 год живут и счастливы...
Лучше не при всех... а то он откажется напрочь... Мужика нельзя припирать к стене, надо создать условия когда инициатива будет идти от него.... это он делает решительный шаг, это его выбор....
Может его все устраивает и ничего другого он не хочет....

----------


## maknata

> хочет сделать ему предложение, в полном смысле этого слова. Как это обыграть ?





> Ты попала!!!


Вот тут я полностью согласна с Танюшей... Есть у нас на Украине на канала "Интер" передача "Всё для тебя" (или была,я сейчас "Интер" практически не смотрю). Так ввот в этой передаче парень или девушка с помощью телевизионщиков устраивали для "другой половинки" всевозможные сюрпризы, а потом делали предложение.... Ндя..и сколько там было отказов? Куча!... Перед камерами, зная что потом их увидят миллионы.. Так что с этим рисковать не стоит, а то весь праздник можно испортить.. Если два года сам не делает предложения - возможно он и не хочет этого делать.... А это предложение перед всеми гостями может стать причиной полного разрыва... Так что семь раз отмерь...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Ведущий выписывает на открытку! десять свадебных традиций разных народов мира, правда! не все они настоящие, некоторые — выдуманные.


Спасибо,   :flower:  ,через неделю испробую, отчитаюсь!


> Вопросы чтобы касались молодых. И последний вопрос, например, такой "какие поцелуи любят молодые? Французские, нежные или горькие?"


Вот это тоже, класс!  прости, Юль, тебе не давала спать, а саму выгнали от компа - ребёнку спать мешаю. :Tu:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Предлагаем вам пополнить сберегательную книжку семьи ---------, где каждый сам выбирает на какую "статью" расходов он дарит молодым свои деньги.


Могу поделиться текстом:
Внимание, внимание!
к нам прибыл сберкассы филиал,
предлагает сколотить капитал,
заполнить сберкнижку всем вместе-
подарить жениху и невесте!
В сберкнижке есть разные карманы-
мужу на пиво, жене на румяна...
деньги кладите, куда захотите,
А потом молодых спросите, 
куда они тратят,
полученный в дар, стартовый,
целевой капитал!

----------


## babich

Лучше всего работать тамадой в Казахстане!!!!
Хотите новую игру? Эффект ошеломляющий!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Лучше всего работать тамадой в Казахстане!!!!
> Хотите новую игру? Эффект ошеломляющий!!!


Конечно, хотим! раздразнили - выкладывайте!:smile:

----------


## Ильич

> Лучше всего работать тамадой в Казахстане!!!!
> Хотите новую игру? Эффект ошеломляющий!!!


У нас не говорят, у нас делают.
Выкладывай, поглядим...
Сам (сама) то небось уже поглядел (а)? :Vah:

----------


## Очарование

Вопрос ко всем ведущим! скажите, пожалуйста, а сколько примерно Вы проводите конкурсов за свадьбу!??? Или это все индивидуально!?? Вот я, например, провожу где-то 5 конкурсов, это вместе с костюмированным шоу. В основном это командные игры! А как у Вас?

----------


## Очарование

> Не  знаю,куда  отнести  такое  предложение - совет. По  поводу  сбора  денег,оригинальненько,я  считаю.:wink:


Я так собираю подарки! У меня и книжка соответствующая есть! могу выложить фото! А подводка такая:"такого-то числа, такого-то меся и такого-то года Банк России открыл сберегательную книжку в пользу молодой семьи! В ней 4 расчетных счета: 1) мужу на пиво 2) жене на сапоги) 3) на новую машину 4) на памперсы. Каждый из вас может пополнить любой из этих расчетных счетов. Ну, а в конце мы определим на каком из счетов больше средст" Как только все собрали, я говорю, что Ваши друзья, родные и близкие решили, что будет у Вас и новая машина, и сапоги в каждом сезоне у жены новые будут и без памперсов никуда, ну а муж это все обязательно с друзьями пивом обмоет ну или что-то в этом роде:wink:

----------


## maknata

*Очарование*,
 Эт по разному бывает... бывает 3-4 , а бывает и до 10 -15 доходит... смотря как гости на игры реагируют, да и какая свадьба вообще..

----------


## Инна Р.

> скажите, пожалуйста, а сколько примерно Вы проводите конкурсов за свадьбу!??? Или это все индивидуально!??


У меня чаше всего получается за 5 часов 4 игры, редко бывает что ещё1-2 успею, не больше.

----------


## olgaring

Сообщение от Татьянка 
Ты попала!!!

Я сама всё это понимаю. Но для меня заказчик всегда прав (в разумных пределах\ конечно). Может кто_нибудь сможет ещё мне посоветовать что_нибудь.Пожалуйста!

----------


## Татьянка

> Но для меня заказчик всегда прав (в разумных пределах\ конечно).


:frown:  Твоя не права, не разумный это предел.... Тогда. Сделай всё красиво и в финале, выключи свет, гостям раздай свечи, поставь именинника в центр зала, узнай какая лирическая мелодия только ИХ и пусть под эту мелодию- твоя заказчица выйдет, например в чем-то напоминающем свадебное платье, только фата может быть настоящей с вуалью, пригласит его на "белый танец" , а ты найди подходящие стихи, зачитай их во время танца. А в конце- говоришь, типа "Жених, поцелуйте свою суженную. или что-то типа того" Потом девушка приподнимет фату и скажет " Родной, я так мечтаю, чтобы у нас был такой настоящий "первый танец мужа и жены" или что-то типа этого. Вот всё пока, что пришло мне на ум.

----------


## Irennn

Я вообще конкурсов не провожу в первый день! Бывает и такое. Поскольку времени нет вообще с этими подарками...

----------


## olgaring

Татьянка, спасибо большое!!! но в финале не получится такой романтики, сами знаете в каких колличествах на таких мероприятиях употребляется горячительных напитков. Да и заканчиваем мы поздно,в 3_4 часа ночи. Но идея мне нравится.

----------


## Татьянка

*olgaring*,
 :wink: Сама найдешь момент. Просто я это представляю как на свадьбах- типа финального танца- финальной точки! :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## Berkut

Друзья! Можно задать вопрос? Как вы можете разобраться в 71 странице? Я любил эту тему в самом начале. На время выпал из темы. И когда снова открыл её - о, Боже! 71 страница... 
Мне кажется, что любая тема набравшая 4 страницы должна быть закончена. Иначе какой смысл? Листать под сто страниц - это мука мученическая. Нельзя ли открыть новые темы? Это же гораздо удобнее. И никакого произвола. Один флуд честное слово!
С уважением.

----------


## maknata

*Berkut*,
 Сонц! Дык  у нас же вся информация лежит по отдельным полочкам - а здесь 71 страница наших бесед - о жизни, о работе и прочем:wink: Это раньше у нас была всего одна тема, а сейчас цельный раздел!:biggrin: Прямо комод с ящичками - и каждый ящичек подписан. А если чего не можешь найти - спрашивай, подскажем хде чаво лежит :Aga:

----------


## exp1d1343e

пошло

----------


## maknata

*exp1d1343e*,
 ПошлО или пОшло?:redface:

----------


## Татьянка

*maknata*,

 :biggrin:  Наташа! не обращай внимания- на ГЕОЛОГОВ!!!! Так зашел, покапался, грязь ооставил и ушел!!!! Это я про "ПОШЛО


> exp1d1343e,
> ПошлО или пОшло?

----------


## хухрындик

> не обращай внимания- на ГЕОЛОГОВ


ААА!!! Новое и, на мой взгляд, самое точное определение халявщиков!!!
Татьяна, браво!!!:smile:

----------


## maknata

*хухрындик*,
 Да оно не новое))) Эт ещё со старого форума словечко затесалось))) Потому что в точку попало!:smile:

----------


## Татьянка

> Да оно не новое))) Эт ещё со старого форума словечко затесалось))) Потому что в точку попало!


 :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:  

*хухрындик*,
 :wink: Так что Дим, это не моя трактовочка!!! Просто очень определение нравиться!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

> Вопрос ко всем ведущим! скажите, пожалуйста, а сколько примерно Вы проводите конкурсов за свадьбу!??? Или это все индивидуально!?? Вот я, например, провожу где-то 5 конкурсов, это вместе с костюмированным шоу. В основном это командные игры! А как у Вас?


на тацполе - от 1 до 3
за 1 столом - практически ничег
за  2 столом - ползунки ( голосование мальчик-девочка)
за 3 столом 3 х 7 минут
Не считая подвязки итт. д.

Вчера провел "Подвязку от Шарика"  :Ok:  - из под платья невесты жених достал бюстгальтер :Vah:  , потом семейные мужские труханы:biggrin: , с потом подвязку :Oj:   - публика была в аутеkuku , потом когда бросали подвязку я сунул ему стринги которые поймал боярин:eek:  - надо было видеть лицо невесты  :Vah:  которая долгло обьясняла подругам, что это не ее трусики.
Идет на ура...
Но не на каждую публику....

----------


## Ильич

> Друзья! Можно задать вопрос? Как вы можете разобраться в 71 странице? Я любил эту тему в самом начале. На время выпал из темы. И когда снова открыл её - о, Боже! 71 страница... 
> Мне кажется, что любая тема набравшая 4 страницы должна быть закончена. Иначе какой смысл? Листать под сто страниц - это мука мученическая. Нельзя ли открыть новые темы? Это же гораздо удобнее. И никакого произвола. Один флуд честное слово!
> С уважением.


Коллега... Тема БЕСЕДКА
Мы же беседуем, а ничего необсуждаем.
Читайте тему с позавчера и все станет на свои места...

----------


## olgaring

> *olgaring*,
>  :wink: Сама найдешь момент. Просто я это представляю как на свадьбах- типа финального танца- финальной точки!


Cпасибо!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

:rolleyes: когда читала сообщения Макнаты о  том,что она часто работает "день в день" то есть заказ она иногда получает в день работы.....всегда думала,как так можно работать? и смогу ли я  так.....,если что.... :rolleyes: и вот в октябре у нас образовалась"дырка" то есть в субботу,13 октября у нас не было заказа,вот думаю,отдохну ... но чувство,что что-то случится как-то не покидало......и ещё утром,часиков в 11 думаю чёт не звонит никто.:biggrin: ....,но день прошёл и вот в 16.45 звонят из кафешки и говорят,здравствуйте,вы сегодня не работаете?,у нас ЧП,тамада в последнюю минуту позвонила и сказала,что якобы заболела:eek: :redface:  я спрашиваю на сколько часов договаривались и  сколько по оплате....скажу честно,я беру больше,чем они договаривались.....ну ладно,3 часа как-нибудь отработаю   да и на беде людей наживаться как-то не хочется...... :Aga:   поэтому согласилась на их условия....ну что ж отработала kuku  вроде всё нормально.......так что сегодня для меня  своеобразное боевое крещение....поздравьте меня,господа....

----------


## Yuli4ka

*bhbyf*,

Ира!! поздравляю!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Инна Р.

> "Подвязку от Шарика"


"димины" трусы прикольней! Так, мне кажется перебор, или тогда стринги не бросать, что б невесту не смущать... А  то правда подумают....
Ура, ДИМИНЫМ! я сегодня опять подсунула, класс!:smile:

----------


## Ильич

> :rolleyes: когда читала сообщения Макнаты о  том,что она часто работает "день в день" то есть заказ она иногда получает в день работы.....всегда думала,как так можно работать? и смогу ли я  так.....,если что.... :rolleyes: и вот в октябре у нас образовалась"дырка" то есть в субботу,13 октября у нас не было заказа,вот думаю,отдохну ... но чувство,что что-то случится как-то не покидало......и ещё утром,часиков в 11 думаю чёт не звонит никто.:biggrin: ....,но день прошёл и вот в 16.45 звонят из кафешки и говорят,здравствуйте,вы сегодня не работаете?,у нас ЧП,тамада в последнюю минуту позвонила и сказала,что якобы заболела:eek: :redface:  я спрашиваю на сколько часов договаривались и  сколько по оплате....скажу честно,я беру больше,чем они договаривались.....ну ладно,3 часа как-нибудь отработаю   да и на беде людей наживаться как-то не хочется......  поэтому согласилась на их условия....ну что ж отработала kuku  вроде всё нормально.......так что сегодня для меня  своеобразное боевое крещение....поздравьте меня,господа....


Поздравляю!
Хотя я всегда подсознательно боюсь скоропостижных свадеб... как правило они с подвохом.. И если все получилось то это великолепно!
 :flower:

----------


## Ильич

Коллеги!
13 октября в субботу по крайней мере у 3-х моих знакомых была УЖЖАСНАЯ работа...
Провожу блиц опрос - кратко, если Вы работали 13-го это было 
Отлично
Обычно
Необычно
Кошмарно!

----------


## Ильич

> "димины" трусы прикольней! Так, мне кажется перебор, или тогда стринги не бросать, что б невесту не смущать... А  то правда подумают....
> Ура, ДИМИНЫМ! я сегодня опять подсунула, класс!:smile:


А ты ПОПРОБУЙ разок. Если кажется.. Практика критерий истины!
Идет по нарастающей и Димны трусы - это супероргазм после всего....

----------


## хухрындик

13 спокойно отработал на точке... А вот 12.... Свадьба 150 чел. Зал на все 350... Акустика жуть... Одни мучения....



> "димины" трусы


Круто!!! Моё имя становиться нарицательным! :biggrin:

На последней свадьбе трусы поймал свидетель, пока ржали и разбирались, жених неожиданно для всех (и для меня) кинул подвязку своему другу (его девушка 5 мин. назад поймала букет), получилось супер!

----------


## Виталич

Просто ФУУУУУУУ ! ! !    Но начну сначала...
Часто знакомые спрашивают: какого ведущего, я лично порекомендовал бы  им на проведение торжества. Что бы не быть голословным, я предлагаю тех, кого видел, и тех, с кем вместе работал! Вчера и сегодня с нами свадьбу работала тамада из соседнего города. С первого часа пошла грубейшая ошибка: работа в одного! Ей н@ср@ть, что Нотя не успевает занять позицию и включит камеру - она уже речь и конкурс чешет. Результат: Начало везде обрезано. Предупредил о необходимости работы "в команде". Мимо ушей прошли мои слова. Дальше речи "а ля воспитателя", мля... по бумажке. После того как мы песнями ввели народ в кураж, таманда посадила гостей за стол и начала обильно впаривать конкурс за конкурсом, и всё в минорном падеже.:frown:  Народ мирно засыпал... мы тоже... Подошли гости: Просим вас, развеселите нас танцами, плиз... Я с Настёной за полчаса поднял свадебный дух (на хитах 80-х), но не успели мы как следует разогреть гостей, как таманда влезла со своими стихами и конкурсами, обрезав нам наш танцевальный блок. :frown: Ёперный театр! :eek: 
 :Vah:   Предупредил ещё раз... о командном духе, элементарном взаимосодействии и уважении коллег. :eek:  ...по фигу... Кураж был упущен, гости недовольны... В конце дня поговорил, объяснил, рассказал...  :Aga:  Вроде поняла... :rolleyes:  надеюсь...
Второй день:... То же самое! :Vah:   :Vah:  
Я устал воевать с мельницей, но для себя отметил, что я буду отвечать на её просьбы "дайте мне работу". 
*ПРОСЬБА КО ВСЕМ ТАМАНДАМ - ПИОНЭРАМ:* ЕСЛИ САМИ ЕЩЁ НИ В ЗУБ НОГОЙ, НИ ПАЛКОЙ В  :Jopa:  , ТО ХОТЯ БЫ ПРИСЛУШАЙТЕСЬ К БОЛЕЕ ОПЫТНЫМ КОЛЛЕГАМ! НЕ НАДО ТЯНУТЬ ОДЕЯЛО НА СЕБЯ, НАУЧИТЕСЬ РАБОТАТЬ В КОМАНДЕ, МАТЬ ВАШУ!!! (... дальше сплошная матершина...)

----------


## maknata

*bhbyf*,
 Ириш! Поздравляю! С крещеньем тебя!:wink:  :flower:   Ничего страшного в этом, как видишь нет)))

----------


## Виталич

> 13 октября в субботу по крайней мере у 3-х моих знакомых была УЖЖАСНАЯ работа...


Нас в этот список внесите! Не работа, а.... :Vah:

----------


## maknata

> Провожу блиц опрос - кратко, если Вы работали 13-го это было 
> Отлично
> Обычно
> Необычно
> Кошмарно!


 Клиентам показалось что супер, мне же КОШМАРНО!!!

----------


## Виталич

> скажите, пожалуйста, а сколько примерно Вы проводите конкурсов за свадьбу!???


Как основу (5 лет назад) делал так:
1 день.
1)	Оправиться молодым и гостям.
2)	Ленточки.
3)	Свеча.
1 стол.
1)	За красоту и счастье.
2)	За родителей (1 поцелуй, горько)
3)	За бабушек и дедушек.
4)	Свидетели (1 семейный документ).
В зале.
1)	Танец знакомств. (платок, яблоко).
2)	Свадебный лохотрон. (финансовый директор).
2 стол.
1) Невеста на стуле, обиделась.
2) Подарки от гостей, от невесты (разрешение на папу, маму).
  3) Сказка (Думаете сладко им было). 
4) Песня за столом (он - она).
В зале.
1)	Яйца.
2)	Клипы. (Газманов, В.С., Орейро, Шура, Комбинация, P. Kaas. )
3)	Шары длинные (кто вперед надует или исполнение желаний).
4)	Мумии.
5) Насос + шарик
3 стол.
1)	Ласковое слово – блюдо (ежик).
2)	Яблочко свидетелям.
3)	Большой чок.
4)	Репка.
5)	Песни за столом.
В зале.
1)	Стропальщица.
2)	Карнавал.
3)	Третий лишний (мужчины - стулья).
4)	Змей – Гаврилыч (шаровый хвост).
5)	Букет.
6)	Подвязка.
7)	Танец в сердце из горящих мал. свечек

2 день.

1 стол.
1)	Самозванцы – молодые. (Елочка, лебеди, олень).
2)	Продажа вилок.
3)	Первая брачная ночь.
4)	Кто родиться (бутылочки).
5)	Кто родиться (туфли).
В зале.
1)	Узнать по попе и ножкам.
2)	Прищепки.
3)	Газета между ног  мужикам.   
2 стол.
1)	Трусишки.
2) Слово-рюмка.
4)	Песни за столом. (Кто родился в январе).
5)	Песня из фраз гостей.
В зале.
1)	Футболисты.
2)	Наливай, выпивай, закусывай.
3)	Бой посуды.
4)	Карнавал.
3 стол.
1)	Продажа торта.
2)	Благодарственное слово.
3)	Мы желаем счастья вам.
В зале.
Танцы.

----------


## maknata

> работа в одного!


Ндя... Один в поле не воин... Если она этого не понимает, то недолгим будет её стаж работы на данном поприще. Очень скоро это поймут и заказчики.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*Виталич*,
 я так понимаю,что вы музыкант ,изредка работающий и как ведущий....однако ваш опыт  музыканта позволяет вам говорить о многих ведущих-ведь вы работаете со многими....поэтому ваши советы для нас бесцены.....будьте так любезны ,расскажите,какие застольные(чтоб не вытаскивать народ из-за стола) конкурсы пользуются успехом на ваш взгляд...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Моё имя становиться нарицательным!


Дима, уже давно стало! Не обижайтесь.:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Провожу блиц опрос - кратко, если Вы работали 13-го это было


Необычно, потому что первый раз увидела очень пьяную компашку. я решила, что они пили палёную водку. потому что все были пьяны через 40 минут...:redface:  Но я успела провести 3 игры, а дальше сказала невесте- только дискотека. Танцевали, но очень шатко. А вообще терпимо, но мне не понравилось.

----------


## Yuli4ka

Всем привет!!! У меня 13-го все было нормально. Простая свадьба, хорошие молодые, рано закончили (в 22.10). Впервые бросили "Димины" трусы. Прикольно!!! Парень от неожиданности их отбросил, и убежал. Недалеко правда. Смешно!!! Дима!! спасибо за идею!!!!

Мои друзья музыканты 13-го работали в другом месте и тоже отлично!!

Мама 13-го вела свадьбу - тоже все хорошо!!

А вот 12-го - плохо!!!! зал был отвратительный!!! Причем во всем, и акустика, и само помещение с неудобными колонами, и быдляческое обслуживание. И компания была очень сложная (взрослые молодые, лет по 30 - 35, все крутые), и с музыкантами не получилось сработать. Причем, стыдно признаться, но я была почти в роли той ведущей, которая из рассказа Виталича. Не знаю, почему так пошло....  
Перед музыкантами я извинилась за то, что не дала им возможности побольше поработать.

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Наташа maknata!!!*

представляешь, какой ты добрый человек, если твоя изощренная месть (с твоей точки зрения) приносит людям приятную усталость и удовлетворение, а тебе - "парнас"!!!!!!  Ничего в этой жизни не происходит просто так. Папа твой уже давно всех простил, это мы, живые, разбираемся друг с другом....  все хорошо!!!!:wинк: 

Вот интересную тему ты подняла - действительно, если активно вести, "грузить" конкурсами, тостами, да еще, если ведущий чувствует свое превосходство, то можно забрать иннициативу у людей. можно компанию поднять, развеселить, завести, а можно её и "убить".  Вот где "млиннн"!

----------


## Ильич

Я уже писал о свадебных форматах... Не я их придумал.
Когда в 1990 я начинал, динозавры свадебной музыки мне четко обьясняли . 
Молодой запомни 40у40! Ты 40 минут и мы 40 минут.. И когда работаем мы ты завянь....
Эта формула работает при наличии музыкантов таких как Виталич - опытных и знающих свое дело. Если тамада поднял эмоциональный градус свадьбы, музыканты его не уронят. То есть когда работают две профессиональные команды - 40у40 хорошо.
НО
Если имеется перекос в професионализме... то тут надо принимать решение и спасать свадьбу...
Хотя я был недвно гостем на одной из свадеб на которой работала семейная пара муз-тамада.... Конкурсами к месту и не к месту меня достали.....

----------


## maknata

> если активно вести, "грузить" конкурсами, тостами, да еще, если ведущий чувствует свое превосходство, то можно забрать иннициативу у людей. можно компанию поднять, развеселить, завести, а можно её и "убить".


Это точно, вот и чувствуешь себя непонятно кем, после того что сделал...
Спасибо за добрые слова поддержки,мне сейчас действительно уже легче на душе

----------


## Очарование

> 13 спокойно отработал на точке... А вот 12.... Свадьба 150 чел. Зал на все 350... Акустика жуть... Одни мучения....
> 
> Круто!!! Моё имя становиться нарицательным! :biggrin:
> 
> На последней свадьбе трусы поймал свидетель, пока ржали и разбирались, жених неожиданно для всех (и для меня) кинул подвязку своему другу (его девушка 5 мин. назад поймала букет), получилось супер!


Что за трусы!??? оч. интересно, повторите, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## olgaring

вопрос возможно задаю не в положеном месте , но я в теме юбилей напечатала сценарий, потом захотелось малость добавить и получился он в двух экземплярах, теперь ума не приложу как первый удалить, помогите советом кто может.Спасибо!

----------


## Татьянка

*Виталич*,
 :wink: Я так скажу, чтобы всё получалось, надо встречаться заранее и обговаривать "ключевые" моменты. Если тамада, считает себя супер-пупер, то это станет понятно ещё до свадьбы, и есть шанс отказаться от услуг( ты- директор и тебе решать кто работает, а кто курит) А вообще, я так скажу надо работать слаженным дуэтом, и тогда косяков не будет. ПОсмотрим, 20- поработаем, может я тоже - эгоистка!!!:biggrin:   Слава богу, что я приезжаю заранее и у нас  есть шанс всё обсудить и придти к единству. Чтобы все были довольны, впервую очередь МОЛОДЫЕ!!!! :Aga:   :Oj:

----------


## Очарование

> Как основу (5 лет назад) делал так:
> 1 день.
> 1)	Оправиться молодым и гостям.
> 2)	Ленточки.
> 2)	Свадебный лохотрон. (финансовый директор).
> 2 стол.
> 1) Невеста на стуле, обиделась.
> 2) Подарки от гостей, от невесты (разрешение на папу, маму).
>   3) Сказка (Думаете сладко им было). 
> ...


Ой, а можно поподробней обо всем этом, особенно про "невеста обиделась", "сказка", большой чок!

----------


## Виталич

> какие застольные(чтоб не вытаскивать народ из-за стола) конкурсы пользуются успехом


Те, где пить и петь приходится. 
1) Большой чок (начинают молодые, потом с рядом сидящими чокаются и целуются, невеста - свидетельница - мама - папа... и т.д. до конца стола ___ жених - свидетель - мама - папа...) чей стол быстрее.
2) Перепевки песен по куплету
3) Невеста на стуле (обиделась) свидетель жениха поднимает... для поцелуя потом жених на стуле, невеста тянет за галстук и целует... Пьём за то, что надо потянуть, :wink: если вдруг немного повздорили...
4) Сказка типа "Репка" и другие, любые русс.народные.
... Ну и всякие конкурсы для молодых, свидетелей типа "яблочко", накорми "соседа" и т.д. :biggrin:  Удачи!!!

----------


## Шустрый

> Провожу блиц опрос - кратко, если Вы работали 13-го это было


работал первый день на зимней точке
отработал на 4 по пятибальной шкале

----------


## хухрындик

*Очарование*,



> Что за трусы!??? оч. интересно, повторите, пожалуйста!!!


Полистайте внимательней последние пару страниц....
Так и быть, я сегодня добрый... http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=33616&page=11

----------


## Виталич

> Полистайте внимательней


Ты лучше номер поста напиши... а то у всех нумерация страниц разная!

----------


## Януська

> Вчера провел "Подвязку от Шарика"  - из под платья невесты жених достал бюстгальтер , потом семейные мужские труханы:biggrin: , с потом подвязку  - публика была в аутеkuku , потом когда бросали подвязку я сунул ему стринги которые поймал боярин:eek:  - надо было видеть лицо невесты  которая долгло обьясняла подругам, что это не ее трусики.
> Идет на ура...
> Но не на каждую публику....


Прошу прощения Ильич, но это такая пОшлость, фу...Чистая белая невеста и из под платья мужские трусы...Фу, меня аж передернуло.

----------


## cambel

Игры конурсы и т.д. короче...

----------


## Очарование

> Игры конурсы и т.д. короче...


Поделитесь, пожалуйста!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Ильич

> Прошу прощения Ильич, но это такая пОшлость, фу...Чистая белая невеста и из под платья мужские трусы...Фу, меня аж передернуло.


Понимаю и ценю Вашу тонкую душевную организацию...
И я не люблю пошлые конкурсы.
Я сумел вывернуть эту ситуацию так , что пошло она не смотрелась... Ведь то что Вы себе представили на самом деле было по другому....
Если бы невеста была воздушным белым созданием, я бы этого никогда не сделал. НО! У меня была шикарная рыжая бестия! Миледи в подвенечном платье. И молодожены сами ухватились за эту мной рассказанную идею и САМИ ВСЕ СДЕЛАЛИ .

Я повторюсь и процитирую свое резюме из темы "Конкурсы которые НЕ СЛЕДУЕТ проводить":
_Я долго думал над тем что написал коллега из Красного Луча и пришел к выводу.
Может кому то покажется слишком натуралистично.
На свадьбе есть тамада и публика. В интимных отношениях мужчины и женщины есть он и она. Сексологи говорят что приемлемо для двоих то нормально.
Вот и в проведении конкурсов - что приемлемо для тамады и публики то нормально. Поскольку публику тамада часто меняет, то и граница нормального у него сдвигается то вверх то вниз. И никаких догм в интимном процессе единения тамады с публикой быть не может.
_
Это мое мнение.
От такой прекрасной женщины как Вы подобные фокусы естественно не уместны. Из уст мущины иногда и соленый тост прокатывает. Это не значит что я пошлю на свадьбах. Я стараюсь найти грань приемлемого и не заходить за нее.
В данном случае было приемлемо...
И это не значит, что я это буду вертеть на каждой свадьбе. Отнюдь!

----------


## хухрындик

> Ты лучше номер поста напиши... а то у всех нумерация страниц разная


Ну для совсем ленивых - http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=33616&page=11  пост № 274...

----------


## Ильич

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста!!!!


Мил человек.
Если хочешь то делись... причем разбросай их по темам... А если хочешь воздух поколыхать , так мы прочли твой призыв.
Призыв хороший, громкий.
Только и без призывов очень многие накидали сценариев и прочего материалу...... зиму разбирать будешь не разберешь...
Так что подкрепи свои слова, своими делами...

----------


## Януська

Спасибо Ильич за Ваш такт по отношению ко мне :) Очень достойно все Вы объяснили. Извините погорячилась. Но для меня такого рода вещи на свадьбе действительно неприемлемы. Если молодожены еще на этапе первой встречи просят меня включить в программу нечто подобное, то я просто говорю: В таком случае вам лучше поискать другую ведущую, ибо вы не моя свадьба, а я не ваша тамада.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

ага, ждемс, ждемс, когда будут

----------


## Konstantin

*cambel*,
 Да короче уж не куда!!!!!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## хухрындик

Подождите, подождите. Сейчас мы начнем охреневать!:biggrin:

----------


## Arthur07

Вот сижу весь день "хренею".....жду что новенького подкинут!:smile:

----------


## bess

и мне тоже чего-нибудь всего:)))

----------


## Дашенька из Киева

офф топ, сорри... 
*Ильич*
ну скока твои посты читаю, каждый раз удивляюсь - ну как ты умеешь классно сказать и интеллигентно и тактично и в то же время все сразу "по своим местам" расставишь!
Ну просто огромный респект и уважуха!
Эхх мне бы так уметь!
зы
сорри за офтоп - не могла удержаться!

----------


## Ledi

> Подождите, подождите. Сейчас мы начнем охреневать!


:biggrin: 


> Скромность это хорошее качество если больше нет никаких других качеств.


 :Ok:  



> Люди могу поделиться сценариями!!!


*cambel*,
МОГУ и ХОЧУ разные слова :wink:

----------


## Ильич

Если мне предлагают организовать шоу ряженых вместо свадьбы я тоже говорю "Найдите кого нибудь другого". Ну не мое это, не получаю я от этого удовольствия.
Все правильно. 
Я всегда говорю клиентам у нас с вами дожна быть взаимная любовь, если вы симпатизируете мне, а я Вам то все у нас получится отлично!
Я рад что мы поняли друг друга...

----------


## Ильич

Ребята, я сбегал на все сообщения господина обещалкина...
http://plus-msk.ru/forum/search.php?searchid=536706
Без коментариев.....

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> шоу ряженых вместо свадьбы


ну почему так жёстко?:redface:  вот у нас свадьбы длятся по 1 дню(а не два как у вас) потому люди и с удовольствием дурачаться(а где,как не на свадьбе,в кругу родных и близких?) и это не ВМЕСТО СВАДЬБЫ  а НА свадьбе(причём не просто так а по смыслу и при подходящей подводке....


> Я всегда говорю клиентам у нас с вами дожна быть взаимная любовь, если вы симпатизируете мне, а я Вам то все у нас получится отлично!


и это к сожалению не всегда аксиома....:frown: у нас были лапочки-молодожёны и монстры-гости......и свадьба протекала оооооочень тяжело я бы сказала,со скрипом..... так что....господа......на свадьбах, ИМХО ,нет правил .......каждая со своими  теоремами и своими доказательствами.....

----------


## Ильич

> ну почему так жёстко?:redface:  вот у нас свадьбы длятся по 1 дню(а не два как у вас) потому люди и с удовольствием дурачаться(а где,как не на свадьбе,в кругу родных и близких?) и это не ВМЕСТО СВАДЬБЫ  а НА свадьбе(причём не просто так а по смыслу и при подходящей подводке....


Я не отрицаю наличие такого формата, но НЕ МОЕ ЭТО! И я этим НЕ ЗАНИМАЮСЬ! При этом сам с удовольствием чудю в качестве гостя....



> и это к сожалению не всегда аксиома....:frown: у нас были лапочки-молодожёны и монстры-гости......и свадьба протекала оооооочень тяжело я бы сказала,со скрипом..... так что....господа......на свадьбах, ИМХО ,нет правил .......каждая со своими  теоремами и своими доказательствами.....


Всяко быват... Но взаимная сипатия первична, если мне молодожены не по душе.... хорошего не будет , для меня а внешне все гламурненько....

----------


## maknata

Ребята, вот здесь http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=2148&page=2 я выставила свои новенькие сценарии к "Осеннему балу" (у нас он проводится как некое подобие КВН - выход команды, музыкальная сказка, есть ещё выход королевы осени, её рассказ об осени и вальс от королевы, но этим я не занимаюсь:wink: ) Может кому-то и пригодится:rolleyes:

----------


## Очарование

Коллеги, а подскажите часто ли Вы проводите свадьбы вместе с выкупом??? И насколько в таком случае возрастает цена!??:eek:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Коллеги, а подскажите часто ли Вы проводите свадьбы вместе с выкупом??? И насколько в таком случае возрастает цена!??


 не совсем понятен вопрос.ведь после выкупа как правило ЗАГС,а потом прогулка,на которой тоже можно при желании что-то сделать. или вы говорите об отдельном выкупе,от есть прити провести выкуп минут на 40 а потом появиться только на свадьбе? у нас практикуют и тот и другой способ. если только выкуп -он стоит 800-1500 руб..... у нас. в городе. иногда слышала,что работают "за деньги жениха,которые он отстегнёт им в процессе выкупа"..... что примерно тоже  по деньгам.....если весь день быть(работать) с молодыми- то как правило соглашаются немногие(нарузочка ого-го) в основном гармонисты.....решать вам.....

----------


## olgaring

Очень интересно знать, сколько получает тамада на Украине или в России за 9-10 часовую программу (всегда индивидуальный сценарий)+ своя аппаратура (всё, включая микрофоны, светомузыку)+ огромная фонотека+съёмка + монтаж .?

----------


## Иринка Бафф

как это и проведение и видеосъёмка?  и всё в одном лице? это ВСЕГДА будет дешевле,чем если набирать по отдельности:видео,тамада,фото....но.... профессионал у нас никогда не станет ещё и снимать( а также диджеить или на машинке вышивать)))))))) так как не получится и то и другое сделать на должном уровне,что-то всё равно пострадает....и потом некорректно сравнивать просто голые цены,оплата  хорошего ведущего в 200 долларов на Украине может по аналогии как хороший ведущий в 1000 долларов у нас...но здесь и жизнь дороже.....

----------


## olgaring

Извините, Вы совершенно правы! Голые цены, действительно, сравнивать некорректно. Как-то не подумала .

----------


## alpina

Здравствуйте,мои дорогие! Зашла поплакаться: свадьбу отвела у "ХОРОШИХ ЛЮДЕЙ" Начали в 15.00,а когда в начале первого ночи я предложила:"НА пасашок!" Меня чуть не убили. А отец невесты сказал, что никто в звле не имеет права закончить работу без его на то разрашения! Вот так, и не возразишь - он начальник налоговой. Гости - усё ШИШКИ всяки разны(будь они....здоровы) Сорвала голос(много пела).
Зло берёт на себя:ну и дура на кой надо было так напрягацца... В конце правда многие гости говорили, что я УНИКУМ(кроме "АППАРАТЧИКОВ" конечно, они на второй день не пришли), и почему то многие меня целовали как родную, когда прощались, просили телефон и клялись в ВЕЧНОЙ ПАМЯТИ(шутка) любви. А мне после их свадьбы хоть правда памятник заказывай.....Ну памятник не памятник, а напиться хочется!
Всех люблю! Ильич! Миленький! Как приятно, что есть ТАКИЕ ВЕДУЩИЕ - МАСТЕРА СЛОВА!

----------


## Ksysha

Привет всем!!!
Мне нужна ваша помощь!!! 
До сих пор я "только" пела на юбилеях, теперь же меня попросили провести 50 -летний. Может у кого сценарий найдется? Или что либо подобное.
ПОЖАЛУСТА ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ильич

> Здравствуйте,мои дорогие! Зашла поплакаться: свадьбу отвела у "ХОРОШИХ ЛЮДЕЙ" Начали в 15.00,а когда в начале первого ночи я предложила:"НА пасашок!" Меня чуть не убили. А отец невесты сказал, что никто в звле не имеет права закончить работу без его на то разрашения! Вот так, и не возразишь - он начальник налоговой. Гости - усё ШИШКИ всяки разны(будь они....здоровы) Сорвала голос(много пела).
> Зло берёт на себя:ну и дура на кой надо было так напрягацца... В конце правда многие гости говорили, что я УНИКУМ(кроме "АППАРАТЧИКОВ" конечно, они на второй день не пришли), и почему то многие меня целовали как родную, когда прощались, просили телефон и клялись в ВЕЧНОЙ ПАМЯТИ(шутка) любви. А мне после их свадьбы хоть правда памятник заказывай.....Ну памятник не памятник, а напиться хочется!
> Всех люблю! Ильич! Миленький! Как приятно, что есть ТАКИЕ ВЕДУЩИЕ - МАСТЕРА СЛОВА!


Милая Ну их всех к едреной фене.
Эт все по молодости..
Ничего что я большими буквами.
С плательщиком до того нужно все оговаривать. И *ты* и только *ты* можешь им испортить праздник! Ну денег не заработаешь и вся недолга.. А им ссукам память на всю оставшуюся жизнь обос№;шь. И они с этим останутся... На место надо ставить зажравшихся!
Именно это в любезной манере нужно объяснить тому кто платит...
И не надот рвать голос, есть голоса записанные... назывцца дискотека, они   ссуки в этом состоянии не отличат... ибо им , как бы мягче сказать, о! ВСЕ РАВНО!

Подрастешь- заматерееешь, меня вспомнишь и научишься посылать сразу и далеко!

----------


## Ильич

> Привет всем!!!
> Мне нужна ваша помощь!!! 
> До сих пор я "только" пела на юбилеях, теперь же меня попросили провести 50 -летний. Может у кого сценарий найдется? Или что либо подобное.
> ПОЖАЛУСТА ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!!!!!


А самой поработать слабо? По темам порыть материал поискать? Его ГОРЫ! Отбойный молоток в руки и в ШАТХУ за угольком...!
Успехов....

Девочка милая, золото оно под ногами, нагнись и возьми...
На 10 юбилеев хватит.
Никто кроме  тебя, для тебя,  тебе сценарий не напишет....

----------


## Ильич

> Очень интересно знать, сколько получает тамада на Украине или в России за 9-10 часовую программу (всегда индивидуальный сценарий)+ своя аппаратура (всё, включая микрофоны, светомузыку)+ огромная фонотека+съёмка + монтаж .?


Запорожье
Работа тамады
Стандарт 6 часов с 17-00 до 23-00 от 650 до 1500 Грн ( 130 - 300 уе)
Далее почасовка - от 10 ло 50 уе в час

У нас считается что если тамада еще и на "машинке строчит" - поет, снимает, фотографирует - то он как правило хреновый ведущий. Ибо нельзя обьять необьятное, что в переводе на русский - всех денег не заработаешь , всех б.... ну это вы знаете.

----------


## maknata

> а подскажите часто ли Вы проводите свадьбы вместе с выкупом???


НИКОГДА! Если поступают такие предложения - даю им кучу сценариев- проводите БЭЗ меня что хотите. Как исключение - ну так уж вышло что я в двух родах (мамином и папином) самая младшенькая.. Приходится женить и отдавать замуж племянников и внучков... НО! Родичи меня щадят, ведущей у них я на этих мероприятиях не бываю. Разве что "свашкой", что на наших украинских свадьбах равнозначно ведущей:biggrin:(особенно коды ведущая ни в зуб ногой, знают же, что я всё равно у неё отберу микрофон и начну сама "кэрувать" процессом:biggrin: )  Вот тоды и выкупаю невесту))) Кстати, если я отдаю сценарии выкупа, то это как бы входит в оплату моей работы на самом банкете, но с наценкой в 1 - 1,5 %... село-с.. много всё равно не заплатят..:rolleyes:

----------


## Ильич

> Коллеги, а подскажите часто ли Вы проводите свадьбы вместе с выкупом??? И насколько в таком случае возрастает цена!??:eek:


В нашей местности я бы брал за организацию выкупа 50 уе, нанял бы для этого мальчика и девочку. Проставил их со стороны жениха и невесты применил бы сценарий с http://svadba.net.ru/tamada/vikup.php и вся любовь
А самому заниматься.. увольте - это дело молодых....

----------


## maknata

> Очень интересно знать, сколько получает тамада на Украине или в России за 9-10 часовую программу (всегда индивидуальный сценарий)+ своя аппаратура (всё, включая микрофоны, светомузыку)+ огромная фонотека+съёмка + монтаж .?


Отвечаю по пунктикам:wink:  - работа (с 14.00 до 1.00) - у нас в сельском районе проси скок угодно,больше чем 250 гривеников (около 50 убитых енотов) никто не заплатит. Обычно у нас свадьбы 2 дня, поэтому к этим 13 часам добавляем ишо с 9.00 до (как минимум) 13.00, иногда до 16.00 + 100-150 гривеников (20-30 у.е)..
Сценарий практически всегда индивидуальный.. апарат давно уже свой..
Фонотека у музыкантов, света у нас нету-ти.. (была установка, сгорела на  фик, ну и фик с ней.. всё равно моя ДКовская.. в бюджете денег на ремонт нет,  мы и без неё обходимся:biggrin: )
Ну а если бы я ещё и снимала.... то позвольте, а когда бы я  программу вела? Нет, нельзя обьять необьятное - делай что-то одно, НО КАЧЕСТВЕННО!:biggrin:

----------


## Ksysha

> Ильич  А самой поработать слабо? По темам порыть материал поискать? Его ГОРЫ! Отбойный молоток в руки и в ШАТХУ за угольком...!
> Успехов....


спосибо за быстрый ответ. :Ok:  
потрудится ? "ВСЕГДА ГОТОВ" с лопатой тоже можно!! Может поможите где гребсти? (Адреса) я новичек в этом деле. Заранее спосибо!

----------


## Ильич

> Отвечаю по пунктикам:wink:  - работа (с 14.00 до 1.00) - у нас в сельском районе проси скок угодно,больше чем 250 гривеников (около 50 убитых енотов) никто не заплатит. Обычно у нас свадьбы 2 дня, поэтому к этим 13 часам добавляем ишо с 9.00 до (как минимум) 13.00, иногда до 16.00 + 100-150 гривеников (20-30 у.е)..
> Сценарий практически всегда индивидуальный.. апарат давно уже свой..
> Фонотека у музыкантов, света у нас нету-ти.. (была установка, сгорела на  фик, ну и фик с ней.. всё равно моя ДКовская.. в бюджете денег на ремонт нет,  мы и без неё обходимся:biggrin: )
> Ну а если бы я ещё и снимала.... то позвольте, а когда бы я  программу вела? Нет, нельзя обьять необьятное - делай что-то одно, НО КАЧЕСТВЕННО!:biggrin:


Я на вас восхищаюсь! Раньше такие как вы назывались ЭНТУЗИАСТЫ! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Приезжай к нам, мы рядом... поднимем гонорар в 3 -4 раза. 
С вашими то потенциями да в нащих краях....
Кстати, SENS уже прочуствовала разницу...
Блин, бросить бы все и Урюпинск...
НЕ, мы в городах зажрались....

----------


## Ильич

> спосибо за быстрый ответ. 
> потрудится ? "ВСЕГДА ГОТОВ" с лопатой тоже можно!! Может поможите где гребсти? (Адреса) я новичек в этом деле. Заранее спосибо!


На нашем форуме есть тема Юбилеи  http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=28798- там Вагон и маленькая тележка, тема Музыкальные отбивки, там тоже всего  грести не разгрести
Есть тема ПОМОГИТЕ... можно и туда...

----------


## хухрындик

*alpina*,



> Начали в 15.00,а когда в начале первого ночи я предложила:"НА пасашок!" Меня чуть не убили.


Почти всегда оговариваю время. От и До. Если рамок нет, то строго почасовая оплата.... На прошлой неделе, 12-го, свадьба. Договорились вложиться в 8 часов. С 17-00 до 01-00. Молодые приехали в 19-00.... И что? В пол-первого я сказал что мы закругляемся, они начали возмущаться, на что я им ответил что я тут торчу с трех часов (аппарат и все такое...), а если бы они приехали в 21-00..так мне что до утра работать??? Я говорю платите - продолжим... Они отказались... Досвидания. И никто не в обиде...

----------


## maknata

> Приезжай к нам, мы рядом...


Дык звоните, ежели что:wink: могём и приехать)) Телепончик мой +380979934270. Ток проблемка - надо разобраться как там транспорт ходить, или где мну "ночлежку" устроить? А так - бэз проблэм!:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

*Ksysha*,
 Ксюш, мы новичков не обижаем, рады помочь чем сможем, но действительно - работать по чужому сценарию - полная  :Jopa:  . Уж лучше взять кучу материала (ссылочки где его взять тебе уже дали, там же или в этой темке или в темке "Професиональные хитрости" почитать так сказать "методический материал") и создать СВОЙ, УНИКАЛЬНЫЙ, СДЕЛАННЫЙ ПОД ТЕБЯ,ПОД ТВОЙ ХАРАКТЕР сценарий. С моим характером (когда меня вечно пробивает на "хи-хи") я пафос выдерживаю только первый стол, хотя в сценарии могу написать от 5 до 10 страниц пафоса. Но уже буквально за вторым столом меня прёть на экспромт - к этому времени я уже изучила публику и знаю какие шуточки будут для них уместны, если в бошке подходящего тоста нет, вспоминаю какой-то подходящий анекдот и делаю из него тост. Нет анекдота? Лан, и так чё нить сказанём:biggrin: 
Не надо ждать какой-то манны небесной - она не свалиться просто так на голову, если ты человек творческий ( а я в этом не сомневаюсь) то ты всё сделаешь правильно! Ксюш! Мы верим в тебя! Ты хорошо проведёшь этот юбилей и обязательно нам расскажешь как всё прошло, помог ли тебе в чём тот материал, который здесь есть. ОК?

----------


## Ильич

> Дык звоните, ежели что:wink: могём и приехать)) Телепончик мой +380979934270. Ток проблемка - надо разобраться как там транспорт ходить, или где мну "ночлежку" устроить? А так - бэз проблэм!:biggrin:


Телефончик срисовал, ночлег -бэз проблем... но на бущий сезон... увы шквал звонков превратился в маленький ручеек.. ЗИМА..... Может стрельнут корпоративы....
А на будущий год всенепременно.... :flower:

----------


## maknata

> А на будущий год всенепременно


Договорились :Aga:  


> шквал звонков превратился в маленький ручеек.. ЗИМА


То же самое.. Эх... :Tu:

----------


## Кубаночка

Наташа, дядь Вов! Ну вы альтруисты!  :Ok:  Да с вашими талантами на Кубани можно зарабатывать в разы больше! Я совсем зелёная, поставила цену 3000 руб  за тамаду и 3000 руб за музыканта. Шквал звонков. Т.к. таких дешёвых у нас нету. Тамада - 10000-30000, музыка- от 7000и до бесконечности. почасовая у музыки 2000 руб/час. Ведущий так же.

----------


## Ильич

> Наташа, дядь Вов! Ну вы альтруисты!  Да с вашими талантами на Кубани можно зарабатывать в разы больше! Я совсем зелёная, поставила цену 3000 руб  за тамаду и 3000 руб за музыканта. Шквал звонков. Т.к. таких дешёвых у нас нету. Тамада - 10000-30000, музыка- от 7000и до бесконечности. почасовая у музыки 2000 руб/час. Ведущий так же.


ЭХ! ЕДЕМ НА КУБАНЬ!
Ховайсь казаки, запорожцы едуть! :Vah:

----------


## Элен

> Наташа, дядь Вов! Ну вы альтруисты!  Да с вашими талантами на Кубани можно зарабатывать в разы больше! Я совсем зелёная, поставила цену 3000 руб  за тамаду и 3000 руб за музыканта. Шквал звонков. Т.к. таких дешёвых у нас нету. Тамада - 10000-30000, музыка- от 7000и до бесконечности. почасовая у музыки 2000 руб/час. Ведущий так же.


Вот  эт  дааааааа...:eek: Вон  они  куда,все  денежки  плывут:biggrin:  Чтоб  я  так  жил..а... :Vah:   :Ok:

----------


## цветок

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Кубаночка  
> Наташа, дядь Вов! Ну вы альтруисты!  Да с вашими талантами на Кубани можно зарабатывать в разы больше! Я совсем зелёная, поставила цену 3000 руб за тамаду и 3000 руб за музыканта. Шквал звонков. Т.к. таких дешёвых у нас нету. Тамада - 10000-30000, музыка- от 7000и до бесконечности. почасовая у музыки 2000 руб/час. Ведущий так же.
> 
> Вот эт дааааааа... Вон они куда,все денежки плывут Чтоб я так жил..а... 
> __________________


Элен,а какие цены у вас?

----------


## Инна Р.

ребята, девочки и мальчики, нет ли у кого стишка на юбилей, что бы муж прочёл жене. я несколько нашла - такие сухие, стыдно предлагать. сама придумать не могу - очень это должно быть личным... Уговариваю его своими словами и от души, а он не понимает. Стихи - говорит солиднее.
если кто поделится, спасибо. Юбилей мой в субботу.:eek:

----------


## цветок

> ребята, девочки и мальчики, нет ли у кого стишка на юбилей, что бы муж прочёл жене. я несколько нашла - такие сухие, стыдно предлагать. сама придумать не могу - очень это должно быть личным... Уговариваю его своими словами и от души, а он не понимает. Стихи - говорит солиднее.
> если кто поделится, спасибо. Юбилей мой в субботу.
> __________________


Innca!А  какой юбилей?Может это подойдёт.
"Я  знаю  это  не  пустяк,
Но  точно  не  моя  заслуга.
А счастье-взять и просто так,
В толпе людей найти друг друга.
Нас разделяли километры
И часовые пояса,
Молюсь я всем попутным ветрам,
И благодарен небесам,
За этот сказочный подарок,
За эту встречу.В суете.
Ведь мог я тем осенним утром
Глаза увидеть,но не те!
Но есть на свете провиденье.
И вот мы рядом,ты и я.
Как хорошо,что в юбилей твой,
Могу поцеловать тебя!

----------


## olgaring

innca, несколько стихов занесла в тему Юбилей, посмотри, может что-то подойдёт. Удачи!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> innca, несколько стихов занесла в тему Юбилей, посмотри, может что-то подойдёт. Удачи!!!


Спасибо.

----------


## Элен

> Элен,а какие цены у вас?


Всё  познаётся  в  сравнении...:wink:  Для  России   это  бешенные  деньги. В  Германии  500  евро,не  так  уж  много,если  учесть,что  квартирная  плата  в  месяц  700  евро. :Aga:  А  вообще  я  свадьбами  не  занимаюсь,только  уж  если  совсем  некуда  деваться. А  так  всё  больше  юбилеи,торжества. Группой   берём  от  300  до  600  евро,смотря  по  условиям  и  обстоятельствам.:smile:

----------


## Ильич

> Всё  познаётся  в  сравнении...:wink:  Для  России   это  бешенные  деньги. В  Германии  500  евро,не  так  уж  много,если  учесть,что  квартирная  плата  в  месяц  700  евро. А  вообще  я  свадьбами  не  занимаюсь,только  уж  если  совсем  некуда  деваться. А  так  всё  больше  юбилеи,торжества. Группой   берём  от  300  до  600  евро,смотря  по  условиям  и  обстоятельствам.:smile:


Да совсем не густо....Такие денежки и на родине поднимаютя... но у нас за квартиру ну 60 евро....

:biggrin: Я ж говорил - ЕДЕМ НА КУБАНЬ! Там кучеряво! :Oj:

----------


## Ильич

> ребята, девочки и мальчики, нет ли у кого стишка на юбилей, что бы муж прочёл жене. я несколько нашла - такие сухие, стыдно предлагать. сама придумать не могу - очень это должно быть личным... Уговариваю его своими словами и от души, а он не понимает. Стихи - говорит солиднее.
> если кто поделится, спасибо. Юбилей мой в субботу.:eek:


На Востоке говорят: 
Если у человека умелые руки, то Аллах поцеловал его в руки, 
Если у человека умная голова, то Аллах поцеловал его в голову, 
Если человек хорошо танцует, то Алах поцеловал его в ноги... 
Так давайте выпьем за мою жену, которую Аллах моими устами, обциловал с ног до головы!

----------


## Януська

Ничего себе на Кубани ценник :eek: 
Я в Мурманске беру 5 500 руб за 5 часов работы в качестве ведущей, а если и музыка моя то 7 500 руб. Доп. час 500 руб. 
Но чет я продешевила видимо :biggrin: 
А цены такие потому что у нас в городе старушки всякие ведут свадьбы и берут за вечер 100 баксов (2500-3000 руб.), а молодожены обзванивая сравнивают и говорят, что мои цены для них слишком дорогие! Вот млин бабки - демпингують :mad:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> А цены такие потому что у нас в городе старушки всякие ведут свадьбы и берут за вечер 100 баксов (2500-3000 руб.), а молодожены обзванивая сравнивают и говорят, что мои цены для них слишком дорогие! Вот млин бабки - демпингують 
> __________________


у нас тоже ........учителя мало зарабатывают.....приходится подрабатывать.......но всё равно люди становятся разборчивее..и потому приходит век профессионалов и потому если люди захотят ПРАЗДНИК то придут именно к вам....

----------


## alpina

> С плательщиком до того нужно все оговаривать.


Спасибо за науку. Я оговаривала, да только не с теми людьми. Я 2 раза встречалась с молодыми, а надобыло с их родителями. Да МАМАМ невесты вообще считает ниже своего достоинства с ОБСЛУГОЙ(официанты, повора, музыканты ит.д.) разговаривать. 


> Подрастешь- заматерееешь, меня вспомнишь и научишься 
> посылать сразу и далеко!


Да я и забыть то не смогу ни вас, ни ваши советы! Вообще - то после таких каментариев ОЧЕНЬ полегчало. ЧЕС СЛОВО. Спасибище!



> Я говорю платите - продолжим... Они отказались..


У меня с этим беда. Не хватает мне наверное деловой хватки, всё боюсь ОПОШЛИТЬ меркантильными интересами свадебное торжество. Смешно? Да и самой смешно, только ничего не могу с этим поделать. Может ещё ЗАМАТЕРЕЮ. Не знаю.

----------


## alpina

Да, забыла совсем. УВ. Ильич! Спасибо за слова, что "это всё по молодости". Я работаю с подростками на основной работе, так вот последнее время на их фоне стала ощущать себя древней старухой, а ВЫ меня поддержали. Вот и здесь подсобили. Спасибо!

----------


## alpina

> в Мурманске беру 5 500 руб за 5 часов работы в качестве ведущей, а если и музыка моя то 7 500 руб.


А у нас в Беларуссии 200 дол. за 2 дня, 150 за 1. Некоторые говорят, что дорого.(это с музыкой )

----------


## Виталич

Тамадю по штуке в час! :biggrin:

----------


## tandem3

*alpina*,
Мы 400 -2 дня 1-250.Беларусь.2 чел.Налог 30 евро в месяц с человека.:biggrin:

----------


## alpina

> Мы 400 -2 дня 1-250.Беларусь.2 чел.Налог 30 евро в месяц с человека.


Беларусь - страна маленькая конечно, но областные города - это одно, районные - совсем другое. Мы работаем на районе, а в каких - то 60 км. от нас ценник уже от 200 у. е. - 300 у. е. за один день. Но мы не жалуемся, заказов хватает, уже хочется и отдохнуть. Деньги тоже нормальные для нашего городка(у нас не самые низкие цены), моя одна 2 - х дневная свадьба приносит больше дохода чем месяц работы в училище(моё основное место работы), но бросать работу не хочу. Уж очень люблю своих подопечныхт "СИРОТОК"(дети сироты). ЕСЛИ НЕ Я - ТО КТО? Люблю трудных деток, наверное потому что сама была такая 15 лет назад. Да что греха таить, и сейчас бы "ПОШАЛИЛА", да звание МАМЫ не позволяет.

----------


## tandem3

*alpina*, :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## baranvagalina

:flower:  Я с КУБАНИ-но таких цен не слышала.Не верьте-что везде такое.У нас цены-тамада- от 2000 т до 3500  за вечер-и муз. 5000-6000 т руб.-один день.Пока была на морях-говорят что подняли цены-за 2 дня-10000 с ведущей.Но я еще не играла за такую цену.Тем не менее--разница ощущается.В Краснодаре моя подруга певицей в кабаке работала-там дороже , в АНАПЕ- такие же как у нас.С уважением-Галина.Всем таких заказчиков-как КУБАНОЧКА описала.

----------


## Кубаночка

*baranvagalina*,  зайка, я в Краснодаре цены писала. Газета из рук в руки. Или пиши lisaaa777@list.ru

----------


## Януська

> У меня с этим беда. Не хватает мне наверное деловой хватки, всё боюсь ОПОШЛИТЬ меркантильными интересами свадебное торжество. Смешно? Да и самой смешно, только ничего не могу с этим поделать. Может ещё ЗАМАТЕРЕЮ. Не знаю.


alpina, в эту минуту на часах у меня 1.00 ночи, я только 5 минут назад приползла со свадьбы на которой была с 17.00, и чем ты думаешь я первым делом занялась? А тем, что отрезала себе булки, колбасы и налила чаю, сижу ем. Ибо эта свадьба не то что мне стакана воды не предложила, а даже оператора, который с ними с 10 утра был, не покормили. 
А ты говоришь - опошлить меркантильными интересами. Перестань.

----------


## HAMMER

доброго времени суток! я не тамада, я занимаюсь музыкой, а жена моя - тамада! мы работаем всегда вместе, денежек за музыку и тамаду берём 600 гривен! обитаем в Украине, донецкая область!
и по поводу  13-го, так у нас тоже очень интересная свадьба была, собралось человек 150 аллигархов, мажоров, и прочей нечисти(крутизны) . свадьба была отвратительной! такое ощущение что собрались совсем чужие люди, танцевать и развлекаться им ЧИН не позволяет, куча советов и достачи всякой! ну так произошло именно так, как кто то уже предлогал, моя жена сказала маме невесты всё что думает по этому поводу и стала собирать вещи, я думал остаться и закончить вечер(музыкой), но мне отбил охоту какой то гость, который начал кидаться драться! его конечно забрала мама, но это была последняя капля, мы стали паковать вещи, не смотря на то что должны работать 2 дня! нас стали слёзно уговаривать и говорить типа "МЫ БОЛЬШЕ НЕ БУДЕМ"  короче мы остались, так на второй день гостей как будто подменили, они стали такими активными, просто неузнать! короче второй день просто наура!

----------


## Ильич

> У меня с этим беда. Не хватает мне наверное деловой хватки, всё боюсь ОПОШЛИТЬ меркантильными интересами свадебное торжество. Смешно? Да и самой смешно, только ничего не могу с этим поделать. Может ещё ЗАМАТЕРЕЮ. Не знаю.


Да ну причем здесь опошлить...
Подходишь к тому с кем ДОГОВАРИВАЛИСЬ за 30 мин до финала и говоришь на ушко Извините , уважаемый , мы в ВАМИ договаривались до 23-00 как вы считаете нам заканчивать?.... Пауза. Надо ждать чо он скажет.. А потом - "без проблем как мы и ДОГОВАРИВАЛИСЬ это будет стоить  -.. lцать в час... Сейчас вы мне выплачиваете то, что что мы заработали и за час (или сколько) работы"
И куда он денется... Не согласится стоп машина... медленная скучающая музыка типа - ...чистые  пруды, скучающие ивы... склонились на д землей... - 7 минут, нет, зимний сад зимний сад .. - 7 минут.
А можно еще проще - при договоре оговариваете предоплату перед началом работы. 
У нас говорят: Деньги в руки - будут звуки! Ваша капуста -наше искусство!
Надеюсь тебе был урок. Конечно таких уродов мало но они есть. Запомни их и потом фильтуй базар. Они к тебе как к быдлу и ты к ним по делам ихним.... Они просто быдлота разбогатевшая и понимает только свой быдлячий язык и живет по своим быдлячим понятиям.....
Ты ж из "трудных" - так шали напропалую с плательщиками, поверь - они милые и пушистые если нажать на болевую точку - А это МНЕНИЕ ИХ ОКРУЖАЮЩИХ! и Если вы им сорвете свадьбу чо о них скажут? ОТЫМЕННО. Поэтому раде того, что бы о них ГОВОРИЛИ ХОРОШО они выполнять все Ваши условия.

----------


## Ильич

> *baranvagalina*,  зайка, я в Краснодаре цены писала. Газета из рук в руки. Или пиши lisaaa777@list.ru


Отсканируй газета на сайт вывеси мы смотреть будем, слюнки пустим....

----------


## Ильич

Свадьбу открутил.. Пришел как палками побитый. Деньги есть, благодарили, все гламурненько..
НО
Музыканты местные ресторанные ЗВЕЗДЫ.. от песни до песни пауза - 2 минуты, млин талмуды листают и и думают чего еще спеть...? Песни , которые они пели вначале свадьбы я в первый раз в жизни слышал.. уже не выдержал и попросил сыграть чего то под что народ танцует... Марджанжа зазвучала на 3-ем часу свадьбы... Пришлось языком молоть шо тому комбайну на поле... как-то все с перекосом.... неаккуратненько...
То есть удовольствие НЕ ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ....

----------


## maknata

> То есть удовольствие НЕ ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ....


Как я тебя понимаю...
А я вчера заказ приняла на юбилей. Дедуле 70 лет. В принципе я его немного знаю, он ещё "живчик", это не страшно. Страшнее другое - гулять они будут в маааааахонькой кафешке (эту кафешку тоже знаю, работала там, но летом, застолье было в кафешке -танцы на улице) Но теперь осень, холодно, на улице танцевать никто не будет, а внутри разместить музыканта с его ящиками и децибэлами - невозможно. Предупредили, что там есть ДВД с караоке, попросили по возможности взять диск с песнями 60-70-х годов.... Ндя.. придётся попыхтеть,выбрать из того что есть, скачать кой чего... Только вот помню из того периода не очень много - "Чёрный кот", "Эти глаза напротив", "Один раз в год сады цветут", "Ромашки спрятались", "Арлекино", "Где-то на белом свете", "Лада", "Наклонилось вдруг небо ниже","Меланколие", "Ямайка"... ну мож ещё парочку вспомню.. и усё.. Ребят, мож кто чего вспомнит, подскажите!

----------


## Ильич

> Как я тебя понимаю...
> А я вчера заказ приняла на юбилей. Дедуле 70 лет. В принципе я его немного знаю, он ещё "живчик", это не страшно. Страшнее другое - гулять они будут в маааааахонькой кафешке (эту кафешку тоже знаю, работала там, но летом, застолье было в кафешке -танцы на улице) Но теперь осень, холодно, на улице танцевать никто не будет, а внутри разместить музыканта с его ящиками и децибэлами - невозможно. Предупредили, что там есть ДВД с караоке, попросили по возможности взять диск с песнями 60-70-х годов.... Ндя.. придётся попыхтеть,выбрать из того что есть, скачать кой чего... Только вот помню из того периода не очень много - "Чёрный кот", "Эти глаза напротив", "Один раз в год сады цветут", "Ромашки спрятались", "Арлекино", "Где-то на белом свете", "Лада", "Наклонилось вдруг небо ниже","Меланколие", "Ямайка"... ну мож ещё парочку вспомню.. и усё.. Ребят, мож кто чего вспомнит, подскажите!


Да есть же сборники MP3! У меня их вагон и маленькая тележка.
Когда юбилей то?
Я скопирую и вышлю...
Если на DVD залить MP3 - прочтет твой комп?
Дедушка родился и 1937 молодость с танцульками и девочками 1957-1970. Блин я ему завидую... Времечко то было золотое в космос летали...  Есть у меня 2 подборки песни 60-х.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Анна Герман,Поющие сердца,Пламя,Синяя птица,Весёлые реята,Цветы. ну а зайцах набери в поиске эти названия,может есть что-нибудь.....

----------


## Януська

> Да ну причем здесь опошлить...
> Подходишь к тому с кем ДОГОВАРИВАЛИСЬ за 30 мин до финала и говоришь на ушко Извините , уважаемый , мы в ВАМИ договаривались до 23-00 как вы считаете нам заканчивать?.... Пауза. Надо ждать чо он скажет.. А потом - "без проблем как мы и ДОГОВАРИВАЛИСЬ это будет стоить  -.. lцать в час... Сейчас вы мне выплачиваете то, что что мы заработали и за час (или сколько) работы"
> И куда он денется... Не согласится стоп машина... медленная скучающая музыка типа - ...чистые  пруды, скучающие ивы... склонились на д землей... - 7 минут, нет, зимний сад зимний сад .. - 7 минут.
> А можно еще проще - при договоре оговариваете предоплату перед началом работы. 
> У нас говорят: Деньги в руки - будут звуки! Ваша капуста -наше искусство!
> Надеюсь тебе был урок. Конечно таких уродов мало но они есть. Запомни их и потом фильтуй базар. Они к тебе как к быдлу и ты к ним по делам ихним.... Они просто быдлота разбогатевшая и понимает только свой быдлячий язык и живет по своим быдлячим понятиям.....
> Ты ж из "трудных" - так шали напропалую с плательщиками, поверь - они милые и пушистые если нажать на болевую точку - А это МНЕНИЕ ИХ ОКРУЖАЮЩИХ! и Если вы им сорвете свадьбу чо о них скажут? ОТЫМЕННО. Поэтому раде того, что бы о них ГОВОРИЛИ ХОРОШО они выполнять все Ваши условия.


Ильич, лучше не скажешь !  :flower:

----------


## Вета

> Деньги в руки - будут звуки! Ваша капуста -наше искусство!


Класс! Преклоняюсь! :Ok:   :flower:   :Ok:

----------


## lav1979

а у нас в иркутске я беру 10 т.руб. за работу (с 19.00 до 24.00) и + 6 т.р. берет мой ди джей.))

----------


## Ильич

> а у нас в иркутске я беру 10 т.руб. за работу (с 19.00 до 24.00) и + 6 т.р. берет мой ди джей.))


Я передумал ВСЕ В ИРКУТСК!
Где то 400 баксов вечер - МЕЧТА! :Vah:

----------


## maknata

*Ильич*,
 Я чё то не поняла....  или на Кубань или в Иркутск? А ну-к сидеть на местЭ! Ты ишо здесь нужон!:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> Если на DVD залить MP3 - прочтет твой комп?
> Дедушка родился и 1937 молодость с танцульками и девочками 1957-1970. Блин я ему завидую... Времечко то было золотое в космос летали... Есть у меня 2 подборки песни 60-х.
> __________________


Юбилей 29 октября, мой комп естессно всё прочтёть, куды он денется :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Виталич

Ну вот и отработали мы свадьбу с Тамбовской тамадой - Татьянкой...
Одно слово: ПРОФИ!  :Ok:   Каюсь, но я специально пару раз создавал сложные моменты, однако Татьянка уверенно прошла полосу препятствий! После второго стола создалось впечатление, что я с ней уже давно работаю, так как всё шло как по маслу! Настёнка моя тоже была довольна работой тамады, а Нотя вооще балдела от сплочённости.
Так что, обращаюсь к "тамандюшкам"... На форуме есть профи у которых вам (новичкам) можно поучиться! Я и сам кое-что для себя перенял :wink:

----------


## Ильич

> Юбилей 29 октября, мой комп естессно всё прочтёть, куды он денется :biggrin:


Дык седня напишу и завтра отошлю!

----------


## Ильич

> Ну вот и отработали мы свадьбу с Тамбовской тамадой - Татьянкой...
> Одно слово: ПРОФИ!   Каюсь, но я специально пару раз создавал сложные моменты, однако Татьянка уверенно прошла полосу препятствий! После второго стола создалось впечатление, что я с ней уже давно работаю, так как всё шло как по маслу! Настёнка моя тоже была довольна работой тамады, а Нотя вооще балдела от сплочённости.
> Так что, обращаюсь к "тамандюшкам"... На форуме есть профи у которых вам (новичкам) можно поучиться! Я и сам кое-что для себя перенял :wink:


Чет я не понял, Виталич с Рязанщины, Татьянка с Тамбовщины, тянент Виталича к Женщине, где же у вас стыковка произошла то? Посредине между Тамбовом и Рязянью?:eek:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Каюсь, но я специально пару раз создавал сложные моменты,


 :Tu:  :redface: :mad:

----------


## Татьянка

*innca*,
 :wink: Всё нормально!!! Я даже не заметила!!! Виталич- профи!!! И подобные проверки, на "вшивость" нужны!!!! Хорошая школа!!!! :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

*Ильич*,
 :biggrin:  ДрЮжим мы просто давно!!! А вообще, очень хороший обмен опытом!!!! Столько инфы нарыла!!!! :Vah:   Теперь бум работать 3 и 10 ноября!!! Но  только уже со своим постоянным партнером- Серегой(Мачо).

----------


## maknata

> ДрЮжим мы просто давно!!! А вообще, очень хороший обмен опытом!!!! Столько инфы нарыла!!!! Теперь бум работать 3 и 10 ноября!!! Но только уже со своим постоянным партнером- Серегой(Мачо).


Умнички!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

> Умнички!!!!


:rolleyes: ...а то.... :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Виталич

> Теперь бум работать 3 и 10 ноября!


3-ого в шикарном здании основаном в 1872 году! А 10-ого в домике космонавтов (если договор подпишут)

----------


## Виталич

> Виталич с Рязанщины, Татьянка с Тамбовщины, тянент Виталича к Женщине, где же у вас стыковка произошла то?


Как где? НА ФОРУМЕ!!! :biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

> 3-ого в шикарном здании основаном в 1872 году!


:biggrin: ...я промолчу.....

----------


## maknata

> я промолчу


Молчание - золото! Эх, если б тамадам платили за молчание золотом - ой, скоко б я намолчала!:biggrin:  Хотя вряд ли.. Ну люблю я поболтать!:rolleyes:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*Виталич*,



> Так что, обращаюсь к "тамандюшкам"...


полегче,любезный.....:mad: здесь вам не тут:biggrin: мы вам не как либо что,а как либо так:biggrin:

----------


## цветок

> Ну вот и отработали мы свадьбу с Тамбовской тамадой - Татьянкой...
> Одно слово: ПРОФИ!  Каюсь, но я специально пару раз создавал сложные моменты, однако Татьянка уверенно прошла полосу препятствий! После второго стола создалось впечатление, что я с ней уже давно работаю, так как всё шло как по маслу! Настёнка моя тоже была довольна работой тамады, а Нотя вооще балдела от сплочённости.
> Так что, обращаюсь к "тамандюшкам"... На форуме есть профи у которых вам (новичкам) можно поучиться! Я и сам кое-что для себя перенял


Виталич!Выдели,для нас новичков,основные моменты Профи!Думаю они нам помогут.

----------


## Виталич

> Виталич!Выдели,для нас новичков,основные моменты Профи!


Я советую с подобными вопросами обращаться к Татьяне, её в деле мы уже видели, да и опыта у неё поболее, с пионервожатских времён! :Ok:

----------


## orel

Ребята! Помогите! Я музыкант. Попросили озвучить свадьбу. А потом оказалось, что я еще и в роли тамады! Кто чем может! ссылками на музыку, сценариями подсказками! Буду рад! спасибо!
oreljuniormeister@gmail.com

----------


## Ильич

> Ребята! Помогите! Я музыкант. Попросили озвучить свадьбу. А потом оказалось, что я еще и в роли тамады! Кто чем может! ссылками на музыку, сценариями подсказками! Буду рад! спасибо!
> oreljuniormeister@gmail.com


БРАТ МУЗЫКАНТ! :rolleyes: Привет тебе от племени ведущих.:biggrin:  Все уже написано. Тосты в тостах, игры в играх, сказки в сказках... бери, учи НАИЗУСТЬ, репетируй и УСПЕХОВ ТЕБЕ БРАТ!
А если по взрослому скажи заказчикам пусть не экономят на тамаде... иначе эта экономия выльется в твою испорченную нервную систему и недовольство гостей непрофессиональной работой ведущего который с бумажки читает чужие слова....
Каждый должен заниматься своим делом.... Так то оно проще...
А если сапоги начнет тачать пирожник, а печь пироги начнет сапожник... то даже ты ты не захочишь кушать эти пирожки в тесной обуви.

Хотя все может быть, может ты проведешь эту свадьбу и тебе понравится и в нашеи племени одним соплеменником станет больше...

И еще, если заказчики друзья товарищи куда не шло, если не знакомые... подумай десять раз.

----------


## alpina

Привет всем! Отработала ТАКУЮ свадьбу, просто прелесть. Особо не напрягалась, голос ешо не совсем востановился. А что было в конце...!!!??? Все благодарили, просили визиточку. А жених подарил мне шикарный букет. ПРОСТО ЛЮДИ УМЕЮТ БЫТЬ БЛАГОДАРНЫМИ.


> alpina, в эту минуту на часах у меня 1.00 ночи, я только 5 минут назад приползла со свадьбы на которой была с 17.00, и чем ты думаешь я первым делом занялась? А тем, что отрезала себе булки, колбасы и налила чаю, сижу ем. Ибо эта свадьба не то что мне стакана воды не предложила, а даже оператора, который с ними с 10 утра был, не покормили. 
> А ты говоришь - опошлить меркантильными интересами. Перестань.


Я тоже почти всегда ЖРУ ночью после свадьбы, т. к. я часто просто не успеваю поесть. И, о БОЖЕ, толстеть стала.
Ребята, я не просто ЧАЙНИК, а я ЧАЙНИЩЕ - ище - ище - ищещеище, не могу ответить на личку. Появится время - разберусь. А сейчас отвечаю здесь: сестра у меня есть, старшая, но мы с ней не похожи, а работаю я в Гомельской области. tandem3, ты меня извини, у меня туго с географией, а Вилейка - это где?

----------


## Ильич

> Ребята, я не просто ЧАЙНИК, а я ЧАЙНИЩЕ - ище - ище - ищещеище, не могу ответить на личку.


Получила личное сообщение.
Посмотрела от кого
Там есть такой трегольничек возле имени.
Кликнула на него, в подсказке нашла "Послать личное сообщение" и все!

----------


## АсичкаД

> здесь вам не тут мы вам не как либо что,а как либо так


 :Ha:   :Ok:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Получила личное сообщение.
> Посмотрела от кого
> Там есть такой трегольничек возле имени.
> Кликнула на него, в подсказке нашла "Послать личное сообщение" и все!


я делаю проще.прочитали личное сообщение,внизу 2 окошечка-переслать и цитировать.нажмите цитировать и автоматически попадёте в окно,где можете на писать своё сообщение,внизу-отправить,и .кликаете мышкой и всё!вы точнёхонько попадаете к отправителю. а вот если сами хотите написать кому-либо,тогда воспользуйтесь советом Ильича.

----------


## Кубаночка

*baranvagalina*,
 К вопросу о ценах на Кубани. Я живу в Краснодаре, возможно на перефирии цены немного ниже. Чтоб не быть голословной, приведу вырезки с местного невестинского форума.

А грязное платье так и лежит на диване и не знаю что теперь с ним делать! Спасибо всем форумчанам за советы, помощь!
Итого наша смета:
Жених: костюм красная площадь-11000, туфли итал мода-5200, рубашка-900, запонки 400, прическа-200, маникюр-200.
Невеста: платье со всеми штучками-37000, туфли-1500, прическа-3700, маникюр-1500, макияж-850.
Ресторан: "Максимус" (70 чел.) без спиртного и без икры-199800, спиртное-62000.
Шоу-программа: Степ-допинг (2 вых)-6000, Ирина Бабичева (2вых)-10000, шоу-балет "Югра"-15000.
Украшение зала, машин, 2 букета невесты, бутоньерка (цветы и шары) 30000.
Украшение подъезда, все для выкупа – 5000.
Ведущий-10000, подарки гостям 1500.
Торт -3000, каравай-1000 ("Восход").
Бокалы (красн.площадь)-500,
Кольца (линии любви)-12000,
фото загс-3000.
Фотограф и видео оператор по уровню сложности с альбомом и видео заморочками будет примерно или чуть более 20000 и 30000.
Свадебное путешествие: путевка 7 дней 5*, 3х разовое питание (швед.стол) – 1750$, потратили там – 1000$
Итого 540.000,00
Подарили нам 300.000,00
пупс
91 - 21.10.2007 - 12:54 Мы начинали готовиться к свадьбе за 3 месяца, самое сложное было найти хорошего ведущегоо, у нас это получилось, нам со всеми очень повезло и с флористами, оператором и фотографом:)) если интересует могу посоветовать, и можете работу фотографа посмотреть на http://photofile.ru/users/anna_and_ruslan 
natashakrd
92 - 21.10.2007 - 14:34 пупс
мненя это очень интересует, посоветуй пожалуйста) 
пупс
93 - 21.10.2007 - 15:19 фотограф Марк заплатили ему 7000 р, он был с салон когда меня красили и до конца в ресторане тел его 8-905-473-04-21, оператор Андрей, здесь он как свадебное видео, ведущий Михаил вообще суперр , и поёт сам тел 8-960-480-00-22-заплатили ему 10000р, и платье я своё продаю если нужно пишите.........

----------


## Кубаночка

ПРовела в субботу юбилей! Супер! Людям понравилось, хозяевам понравилось ещё больше! (Мне даже заплатили больше, чем договаривались!)

----------


## Инна Р.

Юличка, спасибо тебе за подсказки. Провела юбилей, и  твои слова "светлая память",получился в меру достойный момент и не заметный. может мелочь, но я бы сама затормозила, и промолчала вообще. А сестра близняшка - действительно, такая стервочка, правда она опоздала на 40 минут, думаю умышленно, и все официальные поздравления прошли без неё, что было очень к стати. 
юль, чего то нам совсем не пишешь? мы тебе надоели, болтушки.

----------


## Виталич

> Я тоже почти всегда ЖРУ ночью после свадьбы, т. к. я часто просто не успеваю поесть.


И это пральльно! Правда я всегда оговариваю питательный момент, типа: На голодный желудок не поётся и не ведётся! У нас всегда есть свой стол и + в конце вечера "премиальный пакет с водкой, вином и закусью"
Как накрывают - спросите у Татьянки с Тамбова, она убедилась.:biggrin:

----------


## orel

> БРАТ МУЗЫКАНТ! :rolleyes: Привет тебе от племени ведущих.:biggrin:  Все уже написано. Тосты в тостах, игры в играх, сказки в сказках... бери, учи НАИЗУСТЬ, репетируй и УСПЕХОВ ТЕБЕ БРАТ!
> А если по взрослому скажи заказчикам пусть не экономят на тамаде... иначе эта экономия выльется в твою испорченную нервную систему и недовольство гостей непрофессиональной работой ведущего который с бумажки читает чужие слова....


Спасибо! Ваша правда! Просто друг в безвыходном положении. А пока я ждал ответа уже кое-чего нашел интереснинького. Огромное спасибо за классную тему! Без нее точно не разобрался бы! В воскресение первое боевое крещение! Так что держте, если не трудно, за меня кулаки. С Вами точно все будет хорошо!:rolleyes:

----------


## Марья

Доброй всем ночи! Я новенькая. Живу в Тюмени. Уже наверно неделю шарюсь здесь инкогнито. Буду рада,если примите в компанию. Впечатлений от прочитанного масса - от удиления до восторга. Что-то у нас здесь безнадежно устарело, но это тоже понятно. Знаете - что непонятно? Зачем СТОЛЬКО стихов во всех сценариях? Гости от них не офонаревают? Я во время поздравительной церемонии, пока все гости свои открыточки зачитают, тихо озвереваю, а тут если еще и тамада одними стихами шпарит.... И в рифмованной форме трудно импровизировать, а если компания не под "этот" сценарий?  Или я не права?

----------


## Ильич

> Доброй всем ночи! Я новенькая. Живу в Тюмени. Уже наверно неделю шарюсь здесь инкогнито. Буду рада,если примите в компанию. Впечатлений от прочитанного масса - от удиления до восторга. Что-то у нас здесь безнадежно устарело, но это тоже понятно. Знаете - что непонятно? Зачем СТОЛЬКО стихов во всех сценариях? Гости от них не офонаревают? Я во время поздравительной церемонии, пока все гости свои открыточки зачитают, тихо озвереваю, а тут если еще и тамада одними стихами шпарит....


Когда гости читают открыточки меня тоже колбасит... когда читаю я все слушают открыв рот. 
Материал нужно уметь продать...
Нужна внутренняя энергетика , настрой, раньше говорили КУРАЖ. Если он есть - неважно проза или стихи все воспринимается на ура... а если нет то и нет....

Главное делай то что тебе нравится, то что ты умеешь делать лучше других и не заморачивайся на то что делают другие... у каждого своя фишка...

----------


## Ильич

> тут если еще и тамада одними стихами шпарит.... И в рифмованной форме трудно импровизировать, а если компания не под "этот" сценарий?  Или я не права?


 Однажды я вел свадьбу фанатам Запорожской футбольной команды Металлург. Я за вечер придумал 20 стихотворных кричалок - у меня это получается легко и почти все в точку. Белым стихом могу высказывать любые мысли, когда на свадьбе говорю, о чем угодно рассуждаю когда я ем когда я пью, да я на свадьбах позволяю, себе стихами говорить, и меня слышат, мне внимают и рюмку могут мне налить, я от нее лишь веселее, умнее даже становлюсь и излагаю все красиво и всем становиться смешно но это только лищь на свадьбе и это только под вино....
И так могу долго

Русский художник не пьет, он расковывает подсознание....

----------


## Ильич

> Что-то у нас здесь безнадежно устарело, но это тоже понятно.


НЕПОНЯТНЕНЬКО!
Что наш взгляд устарело...безнадежно....(слово токакое грустное грустное..) поверьте крайне интересно  Ваше мнение человека со стороны....

----------


## Очарование

Вечер добрый коллеги!!! В субботу работала на свадьбе!!! Прошло все хорошо, НО!!!!!!!!!!! Это был пипец для меня! Гости были настолько пьяны (они так наклюкались на катаниях, т.к. роспись была ранняя+ еще фуршет был накрыт за час до приезда молодых, так они еще и там догнались), что не понимали ничего! Ничего не слушали, не слышали и не хотели слушать! Жених пытался их угоманить! Куда там! Они были на своей волне!!! В итоге, я вела программу как будто для себя! звук микрофона попросила уже включить как можно громче, так эти стали еще громче орать! На все мои призывы, угрозы, просьбы никак не реагировали! На конкурсы отзывались очень активно, но ничего не вышло, так как все они еле стояли на ногах и непонимали ровным счетом ничего. Так и не удалось провести не одного конкурса, врубила музыку, объяснила молодым, что с их гостями каши не сваришь и работала только когда они за столы садились. Благо молодожены поняли все! И то делала акцент в основном на кричалки всевозможные. Единственный раз удалось их угоманить это только для тоста за родителей и все!!! Но в конце вечера меня чуть ли не на руках носили и благодарили от души за то что я не уехала раньше времени и все таки совладала с ними кое как!

----------


## Инна Р.

> и это только под вино....
> И так могу долго


В отличии от многих, например от меня. совсем без стихов не обойтись, они действительно бывают красивые, конкретные , персональные можно сказать.




> Это был пипец для меня! Гости были настолько пьяны


я точно такую же свадьбу вела - 13 числа! первый раз такое. но ничего, выжила. говорят зимой больше напиваются.

----------


## Ильич

> Так и не удалось провести не одного конкурса, врубила музыку, объяснила молодым, что с их гостями каши не сваришь и работала только когда они за столы садились.


Я только так и работаю. Только за столом, и не мешаю музыкантам отрабатывать свои деньги.

----------


## maknata

> и не мешаю музыкантам отрабатывать свои деньги.


Я тоже не мешаю, только когда им или гостям надо немного передохнуть - подключаюсь с играми.:rolleyes:

----------


## lav1979

> НЕПОНЯТНЕНЬКО!
> Что наш взгляд устарело...безнадежно....(слово токакое грустное грустное..) поверьте крайне интересно  Ваше мнение человека со стороны....


можно я отвечу на вопросик? Ну вот например все эти грамоты, медальки, перечисление обязанностей, игры типа Планшет совет...мммм....простите кого обижу, но если тут проведу такое -меня закидают тухлыми помидорами))))) Хотя, конечно уточню... если я такое проведу дочке рабочего класса (слесаря, уборщицы) -то нверно даже повеселятся, а если семье обеспеченной, интеллегентной -закидают нафик))) Ну и я сама лично категорично ПРОТИВ этой простите лабуды. По моему это скучно слушать, смотреть, и это все уже слишком старо. Сама присутствовала на свадьбе, где тамада всю эту лабуду раздавала...я была в шоке, молодые были в шоке... кароче ниче хорошего, мы потом долго вспоминали эту тамаду как плохое прошлое)))))

----------


## Pugachiha

Позвольте встрять по поводу "устарело" и "безнадёжно". Тут недавно*maknata* очень правильно сказала - здесь люди делятся опытом, дарят свои наработки. А вы, уважаемые, поройтесь и создайте свой, индивидуальный, под себя сценарий. И если он будет сотворён вашими руками, и будет соответствовать вашему образу, то  :Ok: ! Ведь чего греха таить, никто вам до конца не выложит свои изюминки, просто даже потому, что у одного это выглядит как конфетка, а другому не подойдёт.
Сценарий есть у всех, а провести - ёк! И грамоты, медальки вас же не заставляют на каждой свадьбе вручать. Я всегда их с собой таскаю, а забыла уже, когда вручала. В последний раз они меня спасли, когда родители свадьбу не хотели и сидели как надутые индюки, так ещё не сами, а гостей поделили на своих и чужих. Вот тут пока вручала (бла-бла вы теперь родственники), сначала гости попустились и больше на меня стали смотреть, чем на родителей, а дальше понеслась... А если свадьба без напряга - и некогда с этими листиками.
А опытных тамадов уважаю - и традиции соблюдают (по-вашему - "устарело"), и молодёжь с ними не скучает - язык подвешен будь здоров!
Одни перлы *Ильич* чего стоят!

----------


## lav1979

*Pugachiha*,
 ну ж я ж так и сказала -что смотря еще кому и где их вручать)))  
Просто я например нашла много альтернатив этим медалькам, но это уже другая история, и она требует знания фотошопа и большого количества врмени))

----------


## Очарование

> Я только так и работаю. Только за столом, и не мешаю музыкантам отрабатывать свои деньги.


Так Вы совсем совсем без активных игр проводите свадьбы???

----------


## АсичкаД

*lav1979*,
 у меня этой лабуды достаточно, но это не означает, что это людям не нравится!!!! просто надо знать как это преподнести. Я не читаю много, если вижу что это не нужно, но если есть такие моменты , я вижу что можно с этим вклиниться...обязательно читаю. Вот например указ общества холостяков и незамужних девушек, всегда идёт на ура. Я после первых танцев, после первой выпитой обращаюсь к молодым, что мол, пока мы танцевали, ко мне подошли ваши друзья, в том числе и дружба с дружкой, и передали это письмо, и попросили, что б мол я его зачитала. В зале сразу становиться тихо, все с удовольствием слушают.

Вот например:
№1Отчислить из списков женихов – холостяков ______________________и присвоить ему звание: «Муж- самоучка» (никто не учил - сам решил жениться). С сего числа приказываем:Мужу - помнить главное:1. Жена в с е г д а права.2. Если жена не права смотри пункт №1.3. Не жалей денег для жены, так как больше, чем ты заработаешь, она не истратит.4. Переходи улицу там, где хочет жена, но веди ее туда, куда хочешь ты.5. Не вспыхивай: жена взорвётся, а ты сгоришь.6. Уступая в малом – имеешь шанс выиграть в большом.7. Береги семейный очаг – не топи слишком жарко.8. Не забывай друзей: « Женился сам – помоги другому .»№2.Отчислить из списков девиц – невест ________________и присвоить ей звание: «Жена – хозяйка» (муж мой – что хочу, то и делаю) С сего числа приказываем:Жене - помнить и не забывать следующее:
1. Стремись быть для мужа хлебом, но помни, что ни хлебом единым жив человек.2. Не жалей денег мужа, так как он не знает истинную цену вещей.3. Избегай присутствия мужа при покупке своих нарядов. Это сохранит его нервную систему от лишних переживаний и нервных потрясений.4. Хранить мужа следует в свежевыстиранном и свежевыглаженном виде, желательно в сухом и светлом помещении.5. Муж – не молоко, не сбежит, но не доводи его до кипения.6. Не пили мужа, а то подпилишь сук, на котором сидишь.7. Не ругай мужа, если найдешь его в канаве головой к дому - он был на правильном пути. №3П р и к а з ы в а е м: с сего дня красавицу __________ и добра молодца ____________ повсюду принимать и воспринимать их только вдвоём, ибо теперь они есть единое целое - супруги ______________.

Извините, что намусорила здесь....

И даже на крутой свадьбе это идёт классно.

Так же и дипломы родителям, (от *maknata*,) хоть они и длинные, но гости с удовольствием слушают, я говорю, что мол вот вы родители, думаете, что отдали деток своих, и мол гора с плеч, неправильно вы думаете, гора навалилась ещё больше. И вот с сегоднешнего дня у вас появились новые обязанности. И я хочу вам сейчас вручить памятные дипломы, знаете почему памятные, потому что в них написаны ваши обязаности. Так что эти дипломы под стекло, в рамочку и повесить насамом видном месте. И дальше зачитываю. Зал, ну гости, даже подходят ближе к нам.

Я считаю, что они всегда должны быть под рукой.

Правда больше я ничего и не вручаю.

на второй день мы гостям вручаем Дипломы, Грамоты. Например, тем кто украл невесту, туфель, самым активным, танцорам, даже старостов отмечает. Все довольны.

----------


## АсичкаД

> Позвольте встрять по поводу "устарело" и "безнадёжно". Тут недавноmaknata очень правильно сказала - здесь люди делятся опытом, дарят свои наработки. А вы, уважаемые, поройтесь и создайте свой, индивидуальный, под себя сценарий


Вот это правильно. Честно скажу, пользуюсь всем, что вы здесь выкладываете, но невкоем случае, не копирую вас. Чего-то своего добавляю, что -то своё выбрасываю. 

И вообще вы все просто супер!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Януська

А мне все же ужасно скучно слушать на свадьбе все эти поздравления в стихах. Максимум первый стихотворный тост, а потом только речетатив, непринужденный легкий конферанс. 
Про грамоты и дипломы я вообще молчу. 
*ashek*, простите, не в обиду вам сказано, но почему Вы решили что гости *с удовольствием* слушают? 
Я считаю, что лучше рассказать трогательную красивую притчу о родителях, а не читать всякую лабуду (опять же прошу прощения - ничего личного), это показатель не очень хорошего вкуса. 
Очень часто беседуя с молодоженами слышу: Только без дипломов, медалей и грамот!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Януська*,
 Янусенька, дипломы и прочая лабуда и у меня присутствует. А что делать?! народ-то разный- менталитет украинца. особенно с Центральной Украины - сначала степенно себя показать, поесть, попить. осмотреть гостей, а потом уже за 2 муз часом и т.д. отрываться по полной.
Как не бывает одинаковых ведущих (есть похожие и копиисты) так нет и одинакового состава гостей. на многих свадьбах успеваю вручть дипломы родителям и невесте. а жениху уже потом просто внычку вручаю.т.к. гости сами начинают доставать свои заготовки. открытки и прочую ....лабуду

----------


## Очарование

> А мне все же ужасно скучно слушать на свадьбе все эти поздравления в стихах. Максимум первый стихотворный тост, а потом только речетатив, непринужденный легкий конферанс. 
> Про грамоты и дипломы я вообще молчу. 
> *ashek*, простите, не в обиду вам сказано, но почему Вы решили что гости *с удовольствием* слушают? 
> Я считаю, что лучше рассказать трогательную красивую притчу о родителях, а не читать всякую лабуду (опять же прошу прощения - ничего личного), это показатель не очень хорошего вкуса. 
> Очень часто беседуя с молодоженами слышу: Только без дипломов, медалей и грамот!


Мне тоже не нравится с точки зрения гости все эти дипломы! НО как ведущая всегда их вожу с собой, на случай "сидячей" свадьбы! Правда пока вручала только один раз! Но, мне кажется, это все на компанию! Если они хотят послушать ведущего-почему бы не вручить, а если им игры с танцами подавай, то совсем другое дело! Вообще считаю, что дипломы и медали - это палочка-выручалочка!

----------


## lav1979

*ashek*,
 ни разе еще не встречала у нас -кому бы понравились эти дипломы))) правда))) 
и для меня лично -скукота несусветная)) ну правда, просто это мое субъективное мнение. Я лучше конкурс проведу для родителей, чем стоять и читать эти дипломы для зевающих гостей. ))))

----------


## Иринка Бафф

знаете,а я думаю,какой гениальный человек это в своё время придумал:помню свой восторг когда в впервые услышала прочтение этих самых "удостоверений на вождение коляски".правда это было14 лет назад  и на первой свадьбе на которой я была. а ведь в своё время кто-то это всё придумал и когда это прозвучало в первый раз-представьте какой восторг испытали гости! а потому мы все,воспитанные на этих дипломах-грамотах,мне кажется должны хотя бы просто уважать труд тех людей,которые создали всё это....а нам.......нам надо идти дальше,использовав опыт прошлых поколений.....и ещё....когда читают гости все эти открытки-я НИКОГДА не останавливаю и не показываю своим видом что мне что-то неприятно......пусть читают,я понимаю,что меня пригласили их развлекать по большому счёту а не учить уму-разуму.ну так почему я ,априори умнее их? это ИХ праздник и я просто помогаю им сделать его по возможности красивым и весёлым.....для НИХ весёлым и это ОНИ так видят его-с прочтением всех этих документов.....и даже это пресловутое удовлетворение от праздника.......это для МЕНЯ лично важно, а гостям в принципе фиолетово мои чувства.... так же как и они мне ,.........впрочем,их чувства интересуют меня только с одной стороны-чтоб им понравилось настолько ,чтоб пригласить меня в след.раз. я вообще никого не "ломаю" под себя-  вот я  такая,у меня определённое воспитание,опыт  и соответственно я вижу ТАК ,ну а кто-то воспитанный на других правилах и традициях-видит  по-своему.  и это не хорошо и не плохо,просто это есть......я считаю,что профессионал должен работать для любого контингента,мы работаем на публику а она всегда разнородная,и в любой среде есть и более сложные  и более простые люди. так что,вот я,например,не умею ни на чём играть(хотя лукавлю чуть-чуть,я закончила муз.школу по классу фа-но)и потому у меня слыбый момент в программе-когда люди хотят попеть я им не подыграю......(к сожалению рояль остался в кустах:smile: )с помощью нашей уважаемой Макнаты теперь я знаю выход-предлагаю им задаввать вопросы в песенной форме и в принципе как-то выкарабкиваюсь :Aga:  . ну и минусовка частушек у меня в запаснике.......так что люди ,кому нравятся дипломы-читайте их  на здоровье!,кому не нравится- плюньте на них и придумайте что-то своё! а спорить-это всё равно ,Фчто обсуждать какой цвет лучше? или какое время года лучше? kuku

----------


## АсичкаД

вы знаете мне вообще-то проще чем вам, я ж певица, а не ведущая, надо вести - веду, а если гости хотят танцевать - так пожалуйста!!!!!!!! Тогда и не читаю, и конкурсов им не надо!!! Я деньги свои отрабатываю не в ведуществе, а в пении... За ведущество я денег не беру. Так что мне побарабану, есть конкурс или нет.Тем более что играем мы хорошо, гостям и без конкурсов с нами весело!!!!:cool:  :Ha:   :Ha:   :Ha:

----------


## Ильич

> Так Вы совсем совсем без активных игр проводите свадьбы???


Вчера пришел клиент и сказал "Вас хочу!" говорят Вы ведете свадьбы очень ненапряжно приятно и *не задалбываете играми как другие ведущие*...
Да провожу минимум игр, если можно не проводить - не провожу! Работаю только за столом. на отсутсвие заказов не жалуюсь.... 
У меня свой сегмент рынка - приятное ведение без активных конкусов. 
Сам недавно был гостем на свадьбе с 40 минутами активных конкурсов (по совокупности) 
КАК МЕНЯ ЭТО ЗАДОЛБАЛО!!!!!!
Почему считается что для меня приятно жрать яблоки без рук, совершать дефиле, танцевать с незнакомой теткой с шариком между телами или передвать чего тто между ног? 
Высший пилотаж - это чтобы гости ушли довольные после свадьбы от того что их не достал (а) тамада.
Хотя все индивидуально... Возможно в вашей метности я бы со своими росказнями выглядел бы убого и никому не нужно....

----------


## Элен

> это ИХ праздник и я просто помогаю им сделать его по возможности красивым и весёлым.....


 :Ok:   В  точку!
Я  вообще  очень  не  люблю  всех  официальностей  и  у  меня  нет  точного  плана  ведения  вечера. Готовлю,правда,всегда  много,но  часто  некоторые  задумки  так  и  остаются  невоспользованы. Потому  что  смотрю  всегда  по  ситуации. Если  люди  разошлись  на  танцы,то  и  не  трогаю  их,пока  хотя  бы  небольшая  группа  людей  ещё  колбасится. А  вот  когда  уже  вижу,что  устали  от  танцев,снова  берусь  за  свои  наработки. И  людей  не  вытаскиваю  на  игры,а  спрашиваю,есть  желание  поиграть  или  дальше  танцевать? По  реакции  гостей  вижу,что  по  душе  больше. Обычно  те,кто  кричат  играть  и  выходят. А  вообще  в  любой  компании  есть  активные  гости,которые  принимают  участие  в  любых  конкурсах,играх,переодеваниях,а  есть  зрители,которые  сами  не  любят  из-за  скромности  в  этих  играх  участвовать,но  с  удовольствием  смотрят  и  хохочут  от  удовольствия. Если  человек  очень  скромный  и  стеснительный,то  и  не  стоит  его  тянуть  насильно  играть,ему  этот  праздник  не  понравится. Но  бывало  уже   у  меня  и  такое,что  участвоавл  парень  в  игре,который  вообще  никогда  этого  не  делал,его  друзья  вытащили,он  упирался  ужасно. А  потом  сам  сказал,что  не  ожидал,что  это  так  здОрово  самому  веселиться. Оно  и  правда  так. Веселье  каждого  зависит  от  самого  себя  и  уж  если  пришёл  с  плохим  настроем,то  никакой  тамада  тебе  его  не  поднимет,если  сам  не  захочешь.
А  насчёт  грамот?... Это  дело  сугубо  личное. Любую  задумку  можно  преподнести  по-своему,как  здесь  уже  много  говорили. У  меня  нет  стандартных  дипломов,для  каждого  торжества  делаю  в  своей  программке  документик  именно  под  юбиляра. Тогда  он  интересен  и  ему,и  гостям,когда  зачитываешь. 
А  ещё  хотелось  сказать,что  многие  считают,что  на  торжествах  должно  всё  время  заполняться  либо  танцами,либо  играми. Я  часто  рассказываю  какие-то  притчи  смешные,анекдоты - людям  нравится. 
Были  как-то  на  вечере   свадебном,а  ведущая  там  приготовила  всё  для  ведения  целого  свадебного  таржества. Так  люди  к  ней  подходили,просили  танцевать,а  она  отвечала,мол,да  вы  что,у  меня  ещё  вручение  того,объявление  этого,я  на  всех  свадьбах  провожу  такое,у  меня  сейчас  по  плану  то... Вообщем,мне  её  и  жаль  было,она  так  старалась,но  всё  же  нельзя  так  смотреть  только  на  свои  принципы  ведения.:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Да провожу минимум игр, если можно не проводить - не провожу! Работаю только за столом. на отсутсвие заказов не жалуюсь....


У нас это называется: "Провожу стильные свадьбы" - и, поверьте, клиентов, которым нужна именно такая свадьба очень много...




> вот я,например,не умею ни на чём играть(хотя лукавлю чуть-чуть,я закончила муз.школу по классу фа-но)и потому у меня слыбый момент в программе-когда люди хотят попеть я им не подыграю......


Ирина, ты скромничаешь, и  танцуешь и играешь и поёшь, наверное - ты находка для любого банкета!

----------


## цветок

> А мне все же ужасно скучно слушать на свадьбе все эти поздравления в стихах. Максимум первый стихотворный тост


Хочу поделиться своим небольшим опытом .Я думаю надо самому любить
стихи,чтобы суметь преподнести их другим.Лично я с детсва люблю стихи,
легко их заучиваю.На любом торжестве,если я начинаю читать,люди
замолкают .Но не злоупотребляю.Всего должно быть в меру.Тосты тоже 
люблю в стихах.И всегда слышу только хорошие отзывы.




> Как не бывает одинаковых ведущих (есть похожие и копиисты) так нет и одинакового состава гостей


Недавно была на юбилее.Тамада читала первый тост с листочка,и несмогла прочесть без запинки.Стали бы такие стихи слушать гости дальше?
Я попросила слово для поздравления.Естественно прочитала его наизусть
Гости мне аплодировали очень долго. А затем я произнесла тост.
После этого люди подходили и спрашивали,работаю ли я тамадой.
Думаю пора и мне представиться в отделе"Кто мы?"
Бегу туда.

----------


## цветок

> многие считают,что на торжествах должно всё время заполняться либо танцами,либо играми


Готовлю всегда всего много,но действую по ситуации

----------


## АсичкаД

> Готовлю всегда всего много,но действую по ситуации


 :Ok:

----------


## Кормилец

А я работаю на провокации гостей и хотелось бы какие нибудь фокусы делать а то игры и песни самому надоели

----------


## Инна Р.

> на провокации гостей


А это как, на провокации? например:.... Спасибо.

----------


## Очарование

> Вчера пришел клиент и сказал "Вас хочу!" говорят Вы ведете свадьбы очень ненапряжно приятно и *не задалбываете играми как другие ведущие*...
> ...


Вот за свадьбу я провожу не более пяти конкурсов! Это вместе с застольными и выкупом украденной невесты! Я тоже считаю, что люди должны отдыхать, общаться танцевать! Когда они за столом, я их занимаю всевозможыми тостами, кричалками, застольными играми ненавязчивыми. Когда меня кому-то рекомендуют часто слышу фразу, что я веду тактично и у всех есть время покушать, пообщаться, потанцевать!Просто иногда слышу фразы, типа, мало конкурсов было, больше гонять надо было гостей! Однажды свидетель позвонил на след. день поблагодарил за отличную свадьбу и изложил цель своего звонка - надо было гостей больше гонять и занимать чем-либо!!!! Хотя, людей я на свадьбе не плохо чувствую, понимаю чего они хотят и ждут от меня и вот та публика хотела танцев, это невооруженным взглядом было видно! А вот у свидетеля оказывается другое мнение на этот счет....

----------


## maknata

> Высший пилотаж - это чтобы гости ушли довольные после свадьбы от того что их не достал (а) тамада.


Ндя... Грустно.. печально от того, что часто-густо вести торжества берутся совершенно "левые" люди, и веселье превращается в долбёж от ведущего(ей). И так появляется пятно на репутации всей нашей ведущей братии..


> не встречала у нас -кому бы понравились эти дипломы))) правда)))


Смотря какие дипломы и смотря сколько их. Покупных терпеть не могу - красиво оформлены, но если читать что в них написано - действительно, от скуки можно уснуть, прямо во время чтения:biggrin: А если в эти дипломы вписать что-то такое, что касалось бы конкретно этой семьи - то это уже станет интересным.К примеру: у папы есть автомобиль, который для него почти всё (ну любит он его!). У молодоженов машины пока нет. Почему бы и не подколоть, написав в обязанности родителю - "Запомни - всё лучшее - детям!Не жмись, отдай свою машину детям, они же взамен подкинут тебе коляску с внуком, а может когда нибудь и покатают тебя на машине!" Свадьбы бывают разные, как и люди, и подход к ним должен быть индивидуальным, кому-то что то нравиться, а кому то нет, и наша задача определить ту золотую середину,чтобы понравилось всем, чтобы и волки сыты, и овцы целы и пастух живой остался:biggrin: 
Бумажками (дипломами) естессно сильно увлекаться тоже не стоит. Когда-то на одной свадьбе подходит ко мне мама жениха и протягивает пачку отпечатаных листов -"Вот тут у нас есть материальчик, может зачитаете гостям?" На свадьбе было около 30 гостей, мне всучили около 70 листов разной лабуды (тупо скачанные с интернета и распечатаные "свадебные документы", которые я видела сто раз но не взялась использовать то ли из-за тупого текста, то ли из-за длиннючести). Мама невесты увидев такое дело,и чтобы не отставать побежала рыться в "закромах" (свадьбу гуляли у невесты в частном доме) и принесла папочку с пожелтевшими от старости листиками машинописного текста - "а вот когда я замуж выходила у нас тоже были хорошие документики, и это прочтите!" В общем челюсть у меня отпала и грохнулась на асфальт а глаза вылезли на лоб:biggrin:  Я им сказала "Мне не трудно всё это прочитать, но только в том случае, если ваша цель чтобы гости либо уснули, либо разбежались через полчаса. Если же у вас есть желание, чтобы гостям было весело - доверьтесь мне. Хотите дипломы? Их есть у меня.." В общем свадьба прошла удачно, мои дипломы понравились, но веду я к тому что.. а ведь некоторые "тамандули" берут, тупо скачивают распечатывают и всё это ЧИТАЮТ,зачастую запинаясь и затыкиваясь, потому как распечатав, не сочтут нужным хотя бы текст начитать. ( а в той пачке было штук пять видов дипломов жениху и невесте, которые отличались одной-двумя фразами, всевозможные "приговоры" и "постановления" и прочая лабудень). Во где долбёж!



> свадьбе с 40 минутами активных конкурсов (по совокупности)


 Всё хорошо в меру! И игры тоже. У меня в свадебной географии есть один посёлок, где народ хлебом не корми дай в игры поиграть. Если честно - я уже сама задолбалась с ними играть, но что сделаешь? Народу нравиться. А так, обычно 1-2 игры за танцевальный перерыв. Реже 3. Я не стесняюсь у гостей спросить - ну что, продолжим танцевальную программу? Или ещё поиграем?" По ответам уже можно понять, что людям надо. А навязывать своё видение свадьбы - бррррр..



> она отвечала,мол,да вы что,у меня ещё вручение того,объявление этого,я на всех свадьбах провожу такое,у меня сейчас по плану то...


 Просто кошмар!:redface:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Если честно - я уже сама задолбалась с ними играть


ржунемогу!:biggrin:

----------


## цветок

> Всё хорошо в меру! И игры тоже. У меня в свадебной географии есть один посёлок, где народ хлебом не корми дай в игры поиграть. Если честно - я уже сама задолбалась с ними играть, но что сделаешь? Народу нравиться.


 :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Я новенькая. Живу в Тюмени. Уже наверно неделю шарюсь здесь инкогнито


мне очень интересно было бы с тобой пообщаться, я живу в тюменской области, но в тюмени часто бываю, так что пиши сюда или на аську 
212681855 думаю мы найдем общие темы))




> Однажды я вел свадьбу фанатам Запорожской футбольной команды Металлург. Я за вечер придумал 20 стихотворных кричалок - у меня это получается легко и почти все в точку. Белым стихом могу высказывать любые мысли, когда на свадьбе говорю, о чем угодно рассуждаю когда я ем когда я пью, да я на свадьбах позволяю, себе стихами говорить, и меня слышат, мне внимают и рюмку могут мне налить, я от нее лишь веселее, умнее даже становлюсь и излагаю все красиво и всем становиться смешно но это только лищь на свадьбе и это только под вино....
> И так могу долго


уже жду не дождусь кассеты, ни разу не была на такой свадьбе, много подружек выходили замуж, но ведущие все были так себе, максимум на 4, а то и на 3, так что профи так и не видела





> Единственный раз удалось их угоманить это только для тоста за родителей и все!!! Но в конце вечера меня чуть ли не на руках носили и благодарили от души за то что я не уехала раньше времени и все таки совладала с ними кое как!


но ведь все таки удалось!!! молодец, а вообще то сложная ситуация, остается только пустить все по течению, пусть пляшут, раз нажрались





> Ну и я сама лично категорично ПРОТИВ этой простите лабуды


я лично тоже, никогда не применяю, если только молодые просят, а такие тоже бывают, тогда зачитываем то, что купили, да и все





> что лучше рассказать трогательную красивую притчу о родителях, а не читать всякую лабуду


а можно поподробней, очень интересно

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> А цены такие потому что у нас в городе старушки всякие ведут свадьбы и берут за вечер 100 баксов (2500-3000 руб.), а молодожены обзванивая сравнивают и говорят, что мои цены для них слишком дорогие! Вот млин бабки - демпингують


такая же фигня, я живу на севере, но беру 100 баксов, может еще и потому, что опыта маловато, все кажется, что еще не доросла до больших сумм, да у нас больше никто платить не кинется, если только придумать какое то шоу с костюмами, фейерверком и супер пупер еще чем)))) и все за свой счет




> То есть удовольствие НЕ ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ....тебе ли не знать - бывает(((((
> 
> 
> 
> __________________





> Я передумал ВСЕ В ИРКУТСК!
> Где то 400 баксов вечер - МЕЧТА


да уж, насмешил)))))))))) пакуй вещи

----------


## Виталич

> Материал нужно уметь продать...


И не важно что это... стихи или песня, проза или конкурс!
А высший пилотаж - управлять слезой и паузой.
Здесь новеньким добрые советы как раз кстати!  :Ok:

----------


## Очарование

Ребята! Нужно Ваше мнение по поводу костюмов цыганских!!! Выкладываю фото, похожа на цыганку???

----------


## Очарование

> но ведь все таки удалось!!! молодец, а вообще то сложная ситуация, остается только пустить все по течению, пусть пляшут, раз нажрались


Спасибо за поддержку!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Вот Тюменцы нашли друг друга, и только Питер молчит. АУ! Отзовитесь!

----------


## Ильич

> Ребята! Нужно Ваше мнение по поводу костюмов цыганских!!! Выкладываю фото, похожа на цыганку???


Нет не похоже на мой взгляд. Похоже на даму с ближнего востока.
Цыганки они другие. 
Вот здесь очень похоже 
http://www.topevent.ru/content/data/upimages/2054-1.jpg
http://www.topevent.ru/content/data/upimages/2054-3.jpg
http://www.topevent.ru/content/data/upimages/546.jpg
http://www.topevent.ru/content/data/upimages/546.jpg
http://www.topevent.ru/content/data/upimages/2497-1.jpg
http://www.topevent.ru/content/data/upimages/2497-3.jpg

----------


## Sens

> Сообщение от Ильич 
> Материал нужно уметь продать...


Я слышала собственными ушами, как Ильич умеет "продать" самый заурядный стишик - блеск, высший пилотаж! Но кроме него ни разу не слышала, чтобы кто-то смог это повторить. Поэтому мой вам совет - не злоупотребляйте стихами, особенно паршивыми и заезженными, развивайте вкус! Уж если и читать - то бомбовые веселые вирши, чтобы наповал!

----------


## lav1979

*Очарование*,
 по моему тоже не похоже.... больше восточная красавица))))) А по моему на цаганку проще купить обычный красный платок и кусок яркой цветастой ткани, из которой сшить обычную юбку на резинке. и не парится)))) а, и карты еще в руки дать и много бус))))

----------


## Очарование

> по моему тоже не похоже.... больше восточная красавица)))))


Спасибо, вот и мне тах показалось!)))) Ну, ничего в хозяйстве все пригодится, юбки-погремушки и платки использую для восточных красавцев!!!!!!!)))))))

----------


## Очарование

> Цыганки они другие.


Сегодня бегу в магазин покупать ткань!!! Как сошью, обязательно покажу, что вышло!!!!!! Спасибо за фото-наглядный пример!!!

----------


## Ильич

> Я слышала собственными ушами, как Ильич умеет "продать" самый заурядный стишик - блеск, высший пилотаж! Но кроме него ни разу не слышала, чтобы кто-то смог это повторить. Поэтому мой вам совет - не злоупотребляйте стихами, особенно паршивыми и заезженными, развивайте вкус! Уж если и читать - то бомбовые веселые вирши, чтобы наповал!


Абсолютно правильно... Каждый должен нести свой чемодан, даже если он без ручки.

----------


## Ильич

> Я слышала собственными ушами, как Ильич умеет "продать" самый заурядный стишик


Ой я Видела Ильича!, Я слышала ЖИВОЙ ГОЛОС ИЛЬИЧА! Я даже дотронулась до него рукою!
Оле, оле, оле! Ильич, вечно живой!:biggrin:

----------


## Очарование

А кто-нибудь в канун нового года ходит по квартирам в образе Деда Мороза и Снегурочки детишек поздралять???

----------


## Януська

> Хочу поделиться своим небольшим опытом .Я думаю надо самому любить
> стихи,чтобы суметь преподнести их другим.Лично я с детсва люблю стихи,
> легко их заучиваю.На любом торжестве,если я начинаю читать,люди
> замолкают .Но не злоупотребляю.Всего должно быть в меру.Тосты тоже 
> люблю в стихах.И всегда слышу только хорошие отзывы.


Цветочек, а никто и не говорит о нелюбви к стихам :) Я сама очень люблю поэзию, любимый поэт Эдуард Асадов. Сама иногда пишу тосты для молодоженов, но у меня он какие то серьезные лирические получаются :)  Но согласитесь, что свадебные тосты в основном, это не пушкинские строки, слог их примитивен. И нагружать гостей стихами с рифмами: сердечко-колечко, невеста-тесто и т.д. по-меньшей мере не гуманно. 
По поводу того что гости затихают, когда начинаешь читать стихи, то это вызывает только уважение к гостям, значит что они воспитанные и тактичные люди.

----------


## Януська

> такая же фигня, я живу на севере, но беру 100 баксов, может еще и потому, что опыта маловато, все кажется, что еще не доросла до больших сумм, да у нас больше никто платить не кинется, если только придумать какое то шоу с костюмами, фейерверком и супер пупер еще чем)))) и все за свой счет


Не думала что в Тюмени (!) такие расценки, край то ваш очень богатый, нефтяной, не чета нашему Кольскому полуострову, хотя мы еще посеверней будем  :Aga:  , а посему народ должен быть не бедный.

----------


## lav1979

*Очарование*,
 мы с мужем ходим!!)))) 
даже фотки выложу))
ну мы бесплатно -по своим друзьям, родственникам, иногда к незнакомым по пути заходим -если кто-то попросит вдруг))

----------


## lav1979

в этом году:


кстати, свой костюм сшила сама -ничего сложного, Деда -заказали, ткань самая простая, а бороду и парик заказли в муз.театре, по моему 3000 р. отдали. Зато сколько радости это приносит всем нашим друзьям и родственникам! )))) Это стоит того! Ведь совершенно беслпатно приходит дед Мороз со Снегуркой и дарит подарки)))) 

а это в прошлом году.... бедные дети... они были в шоке...наверно)))



а еще мы на работе для своих ребятишек проводим утренники сами каждый год.

----------


## Марья

Добрейший денечек всем! Три дня не могла к вам попасть -забыла свой пароль. В общем, туп-тупогуб-тупогубенький-бычок... ПРОШУ ПОМОЩИ!!!.2 ноября у меня казахско-татарская свадьба. Вернее сама свадьба будет на следующий день, а в этот день так называемй день прощания невесты с родительским домом. 120 человек гостей. Маму невесты - заказчицу изо всех сил уговаривала найти другую ведущую, мол я русская, не знаю их национальных традиций, а она ни в какую, мол, мы обрусевшие казахи, только немного колорита добавьте и все. Саму свадьбу делают родители жениха, а этот вечер - родители невесты и маме нужно, чтобы все было круто. Представляете? И облажаться не хочется и с колоритом у меня проблемы. В интернете нашла только то, что жених приезжает со всей своей родней и первый шаг в доме невесты делает на белое полотенце - символ чистоты отношений. Помогите развить эту тему - встреча молодых. Ни каравай, ни "горько" здесь еще не уместны...

----------


## lav1979

Татарская свадьба или обычаи татарской свадьбы
Знакомство молодежи, как правило, происходило на свадьбах.. Юноши заглядывая в окна и двери комнат, в которых находились девушки, выбирали себе среди них невесту. Если одному из молодых людей понравилась девушка, присутствующая на свадьбе, то он прибегнув к помощи посредников, просил чтобы они попросили эту девушку исполнить танец. Пока она танцевала, молодой человек наблюдал за ней

-можно в качестве замены бросания букета как то обыграть.

Местом вероятного знакомства являлись и девичьи вечеринки. Девушки села собирались в одном доме для приготовления сладостей. Каждая из них приносила что-нибудь из продуктов: сахар, муку, масло и т. п. Там они готовили, обменивались новостями, пели, шутили. Парни, как правило, знали, где собирались девушки и, находясь неподалеку, использовали любой удобный случай разглядеть девушек, подходили, стучали в окна, чтобы девушки выглянули, или ждали, когда они выйдут за чем-либо во двор. Знакомились и на праздниках, гуляньях. Люди собирались на природе, резали барана, устраивали различные соревнования, веселились. 

Помимо этого, несколько раз в году устраивались скачки, на которых парень мог присмотреть себе невесту. 

-можно конеч взять -если они такие крутые:)))) -эту тему обыграть

Женщины надевали специальное нарядное платье, которое шилось из бархата, на голову повязывали платок. Роль сватов доверяли уважаемым и ни в коем случае не разведенным людям. Это могли быть родственники жениха. В первом сватовстве участвовали 2-3 человека. Они брали небольшой подарок для невесты, отправлялись к ее родителям и у порога громкими голосами приветствовали хозяев. Получив приглашение войти, посидев немного для приличия и поговорив на общие темы, сваты принимались за порученное им дело. Если жених чем-то не нравился родителям, они находили какой-нибудь предлог, чтобы отказаться, заявляя, например, что дочери еще рано выходить замуж. Отказ не расценивался как оскорбление, хотя в некоторых случаях это могло быть поводом для временной обиды, размолвки между семьями. В случае отказа обычно уходили, говоря, что ничего не сделаешь, значит, не судьба . 

Большое влияние на выбор жениха и невесты оказывало общественное мнение, репутация семей. Смотрели не только на богатство, хотя оно тоже играло свою роль, сколько на корни семьи, “на породу”, если семья хорошая, трудолюбивая, не скандальная, тогда и жених (невеста) будут хорошими. Кроме того, существовали представления о “хорошем” парне и “хорошей” девушке. Здесь уже учитывались только личные качества. В парне ценились уважение к старшим, смелость, трудолюбие, порицались неисполнение воли родителей, нарушение обычаев (пьянство, курение, употребление свинины, прелюбодеяние). В девушке ценились хозяйственность, уважение к старшим, порицались лень, грубость, нечистоплотность, вульгарность. 

Если родители не имели ничего против жениха, то они через посредника (тетю или подружку) узнавали мнение дочери. Невеста, как правило, не шла против родительской воли и почти всегда отвечала, что как родителям будет угодно, как они решат, так и будет, она не против . Если же родители и невеста были согласны, последняя передавала сватам вышитый собственноручно платочек. Взамен сваты отдавали ей приготовленный заранее подарок от жениха (платок, платье, отрез на платье, золотое кольцо и т. п.), кроме того, сваты обязательно приносили кофе, конфеты или другие сладости. Таким образом, при обоюдном согласии сторон, совершалась помолвка. Это первое посещение считалось малым сватовством. На нем, при положительном результате, решался вопрос о сроках второго, большого сватовства. Оно проходило спустя две-четыре недели после первого На этот раз сватов приходило человек пятнадцать-двадцать. С собой они приносили узел (бохча), в котором лежали подарки как для невесты, так и для всех ее родственников, включая и грудных детей. Невесте обычно приносили подарки из золота. Родные невесты, в свою очередь, готовили подарки жениховой родне. Бывало, что о подарках договаривались заранее, то есть определяли круг одариваемых. Как во время первого, так и во время второго сватовства девушка к гостям не выходила. На стол накрывали ее сестры или тети, или мать. Во время второго сватовства решался вопрос о сроках предстоящей свадьбы, которая могла состояться через шесть месяцев или даже спустя несколько лет. 

После “нишана” жених получал право изредка видеться с невестой, но только украдкой, чтобы никто из старших не видел их вместе. Обычно парень приходил к окну невестиной комнаты и стучал по стеклу. Поговорив немного, молодые расходились. 

После нишана с обеих сторон шла подготовка к свадьбе. Невеста с подругами и родными занималась приданым, хотя в основном оно давно уже было приготовлено, так как начинали его готовить со дня рождения девочки. Приданое зависело от благосостояния семьи и обычно в него входило постельное белье, перины, одеяла, шелковые головные платки, шали, полотенца, салфетки, скатерти, носовые платочки и т.п. , а также настенные подушки, ковры, медная посуда. 

Незадолго до свадьбы как в доме жениха, так и в доме невесты обязательно проводились жертвоприношение и молебен по умершим, посвященные предстоящей свадьбе. Исполнением этого обычая получали как бы благословление и поддержку у умерших в предстоящей свадьбе. 

В доме невесты устраивался прощальный вечер, на котором присутствовали и гости со стороны жениха, но не он сам. 

За день до этого события совершался ритуал с хной в присутствии родственников и свах жениха, которым в доме невесты накрывали стол. После угощения в специальной посуде начинали разводить хну. В это время девушки пели песню, посвященную этому обряду. Затем невесте красили хной кончики пальцев рук, а в некоторых районах и пальцы ног, а также волосы. Остатками хны красили пальцы всем всем присутствующим девушкам с пожеланиями скорейшего замужества. На прощальном вечере у невесты всем желающим гостям в специально отведенной комнате показывали приданое. 

Это веселье (с песнями, танцами) продолжалось до следующего утра. Утром жених посылал подводу за невестой и приданым. 

-можно что-то с приданным невесты обыграть, например шуточно или серьзено-

----------


## lav1979

После того как невесту одевали, она поворачивалась на восток и молилась, потом с плачем прощалась с подругами. Затем следовало прощание с матерью, которая с плачем благословляла дочь. После ее ухода входил отец. Он надевал на дочь серебряный пояс. Дочь просила у него прощения, если чем обидела. Невеста целовала руки родителям и всем старшим. В момент расставания обычно плакала не только невеста, но и все родные. После прощания дочери с отцом в комнату заходили ее близкие и родственники (дядя, братья), выводили ее и усаживали в разукрашенный фаэтон. Рядом сажали маленького мальчика с Кораном в руках. За фаэтоном невесты двигались подводы с ее близкими родственниками и подвода с приданым. В таком составе свадебная процессия торжественно выезжала к жениху. Впереди посылали верховых с известием, что невеста выехала из дома. Они везли с собой подушку. Эту подушку шили подруги невесты. Затем, в момент отъезда невесты, подушка эта продавалась с торга по низкой цене одному из друзей жениха, а тот по дороге продавал ее по более высокой цене другому, тот - третьему, и так - до приезда в дом жениха, где ее выкупали по высокой цене. По ней сторона жениха узнавала о приближении невесты. 

*тут и подушка, и коран*

По дороге свадебная процессия останавливалась для проведения различных соревнований, джигитовок, танцев, сопровождаемых музыкой; свадебную процессию мог остановить и потребовать выкупа каждый. Сам свадебный обряд (той) проходил в доме жениха. Продолжительность его в прошлом была семь дней, позже он сократился до трех дней. Всадники с полотенцами через плечо, которое им подвязывала мать жениха, были вестниками предстоящей свадьбы Они объезжали будущих гостей и приглашали их на торжество. 
*тут вообще поле для воображения и использования этих традиций!*

Один из первых подготовительных дней в доме жениха назывался молоть кофе. В этот день собиралась молодежь, с песнями мололи кофе и помогали в других делах. За это хозяева накрывали им стол. Приходили помогать также родственники и соседи. В доме жениха готовили несколько комнат для разных групп гостей: стариков, замужних женщин, мужчин, девушек, парней, а особую для жениха и невесты. В специальной комнате под потолком, крест-накрест, из угла в угол натягивали веревку, на которой затем развешивали приданое, посмотреть которое мог зайти каждый. Музыканты по очереди обходили эти комнаты и развлекали гостей. 

В день приезда невесты жених уходил к своим близким родственникам, так как считалось, что жених, увидевший приезд невесты, рано умрет. 

*молоть кофе!!! СУПЕР! можно конкурсы устроить*

Все ждали приезда невесты. И когда процессия подъезжала к дому жениха, у самых ворот ее встречали музыканты, исполняющие встречный марш. Близкие родственники вели невесту в дом жениха. У дверей ее встречали родители. Мать жениха обсыпала невесту пшеницей, сладостями, орехами, монетами. Сопровождающие невесту говорили : “ Дверь что-то у вас маленькая, невеста войти не может”. Тут родители жениха перечисляли, что они подарят молодым. После этого сопровождающие невесту говорили: “Теперь дверь ваша расширилась, и невеста сможет спокойно войти”. Невесту провожали в специальную комнату, где происходил обряд обручения, если его не совершили в доме у невесты. 

У приехавших с невестой выкупался Коран. Мальчику, привезшему Коран, давали большой подарок. Также выкупали и зажигали привезенные от невесты свечи. Делала это сестра жениха. Она же давала невесте деньги, чтобы та раздала их в качестве милостыни нищим людям . 

*так моэно обыграть вручение подарков!!*

После приезда невесты начиналась свадьба.. Гостей сажали за столы, на которые подавали плов, чебуреки, сарма, долма, шашлыки, отварное мясо, сладости, сухой торт-слоенку (курабье), печенье и т.д. 

Музыканты переходили из комнаты в комнату, развлекая гостей. Мать жениха шла в комнату невесты, где при ее входе старшая из сопровождающих невесту приподнимала покрывало, и будущая свекровь клала невестке в рот мед или варенье и масло. Затем, выпив кофе, она уходила, посылая через некоторое время угощение в эту комнату. 
*можно попросить мам покормить невесту -тож прикольно!!!*

После приезда невесты двое приближенных жениха, так называемые "головы жениха", начинали приготовление к его бритью (к тому времени он уже возвращался от родственников). Этот обряд символизировал прощание с холостяцкой жизнью и смену социального статуса. Зимой и летом этот ритуал происходил во дворе, а если не позволяла погода, то в отдельной комнате. Парикмахер брил жениха. Бритье периодически прерывалось танцами всех присутствующих. Тут же, на земле, лежал платочек, на который все присутствующие бросали деньги, которые затем отдавали парикмахеру. А от невесты ему же дарили красивое полотенце. Жених после этого с помощью друзей переодевался и обходил родителей и всех присутствующих стариков и целовал им руки. Отец и мать благословляли сына, отец надевал ему на голову шапку . В это время в приготовленной для жениха и его друзей комнате накрывали стол. 
*тоже супер!! побрить жениха))))!!!*

После угощения молодежь с музыкантами выходила во двор и пела песню: “Выходи жених”, повторяя ее несколько раз. Жених выходил и вместе с друзьями удалялся со свадьбы (они развлекались вдали от дома, где-нибудь на природе, у речки). Там устраивали различные соревнования, например, борьбу. 

Во время развлечений брат невесты снимал 

*Оооо, борьба!! выкуп пиджака!!!*

С заходом солнца приближенные невесты начинили украшать приданым специально отведенную для этого комнату. Затем невесте и ее родственникам подавался ужин. После ужина невесту провожали в отдельную комнату, где она, совершив омовение, начинала читать молитвы. После этого ее начинали одевать, надевалось красивое, дорогое платье, подаренное женихом, которое шили из бархата и обшивали серебряной тесьмой, опоясывали серебряным поясом, на голову надевали велюровую шапочку, украшенную золотыми монетами, по бокам которой свисали кисточки из бахромы, обычно желтого цвета, под цвет хны. Поверх фески надевался шарф. На ногах у невесты были кожаные туфли без каблуков, а зимой- вышитые, мягкие, кожаные сапоги. Кроме того, на ней было много различных украшений: браслеты, кольца, бусы, серьги, большое количество золотых украшений на груди. Сверху невесту покрывали покрывалом. Бывало и так: пользуясь тем, что невеста закрыта покрывалом ото всех, показывали одну дочь, а в день свадьбы подсаживали другую ( например, старшую). Так как свадьбы раньше были дорогими, то таких невест не возвращали. 

Невесту сажали за занавес, где она ждала жениха. 

К вечеру девушки в доме жениха украшали свадебные свечи, при этом исполняли особые песни. По окончании этого обряда они выходили во двор и с украшенными свечами начинала танцевать. 

После застолья, разговоров, песен, музыки и танцев гости начинали расходиться по домам. 

*вот вам и обряд со свечами!!!*

----------


## Очарование

> *Очарование*,
>  мы с мужем ходим!!)))) 
> даже фотки выложу))
> ну мы бесплатно -по своим друзьям, родственникам, иногда к незнакомым по пути заходим -если кто-то попросит вдруг))


Класс!!!!! Молодец! Я вот вчера уже с портнихой встретилась, в воскресенье поеду за материалом!!!))) Будем шить костюмы!!! Хочу в этом году тоже поздравлять детишек!!! Деда Мороза себе уже нашла!
А ты просто супер!!!!!!!!!! Очень стильная снегурка!!!!!! Особенно на фотке в чулках!!! Скоро и я выложу свои фотки в образе снегурочки и деда мороза!!!

----------


## Ильич

*Сообщение от lav1979* 
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Да ты ведунья! Целую руки преклоняю колено....

----------


## lav1979

Казахская свадьба:
ПРАЗДНИКИ И ОБЫЧАИ 

Брачные обычаи
Брак, как мы знаем, является одним из важнейших событий в жизни. Брак имеет большое влияние на всю последующую жизнь и требует таких качеств как откровенность, умеренность, стойкость, благоразумие, деликатность и взаимопонимание, верность и преданность, так как это не просто способ продолжить потомство, но также и крепкий союз, который подразумевает глубокую духовную близость между двумя людьми. Свадьба для казахов - одно из немногочисленных событий первостепенной важности.
Так как у казахов было родоплеменное деление, брак между представителями одного племени был запрещен и считался нарушением традиций. Во время выбора невесты главы семьи старались породниться с наиболее богатыми и влиятельными семьями. Во имя взаимной выгоды семьи планировали браки даже между еще не рожденными детьми. Полигамия была также характерна в казахских семьях.
Сама свадьба начиналась со сватовства и обмена подарками. Обычно такие подарки составляли шекпены - платья для невесты, означающие согласие.
И конечно свадьба не проходила без народных песен, таких, как Синсу (песня невесты, когда она последний раз обходила родной аул), Жар-Жар (жених-невеста) и Бет-Ашар (небольшое поэтическое наставление молодоженам в их предстоящей жизни). Все эти песни исполнялись в день свадьбы.
Чтобы получить невесту, жених должен был приехать в аул невесты и уплатить калым - плата за невесту. После этого семья могла востребовать невесту. После небольшой паузы начиналась свадьба, которая длилась в течении двух недель и сопровождалась большим количеством развлечений. После этого невесту забирали в аул жениха.
По прошествии некоторого времени все бремя домашних обязанностей падало на невесту, последняя же оставалась бесправной. Если умирал муж, вдова становилась женой брата жениха. Возраст не принимали во внимание, поэтому иногда получалось так, что молодая девушка становилась женой пожилого человека или наоборот. Такой обычай назывался амангерство.
В настоящее время во время празднования казахских свадеб все чаще обращаются к древним традициям и обычаям.

----------


## Марья

Спасибо! А то я по русским обрядам знаю много, ( в прошлом преподаватель фольклора), а с другими национальностями сталкивалась пока мало. Вернусь ночью со свадьбы, подумаю, что из этого можно сделать. Еще раз спасибо!!! :flower:

----------


## Марья

Коллеги, можно я поделюсь самой своей страшной историей из своей практики? Было это лет семь назад, я еще только начинала работать. Вела юбилей и среди гостей был шестилетний мальчишка, очень мне мешался. И чтобы его как то угомонить, я позвала участвовать его в конкурсе, сказав при этом:" Ты один не справишься, позови на помощь свою маму!" А оказалось, что месяц назад его мама умерла. Ребенок разрыдался, взрослые тоже. Во всем виновата оказалась моя фраза - ПОЗОВИ НА ПОМОЩЬ. А мама на помощь никогда не придет. В общем праздник тут же закончился, все сразу ушли по домам. С тех пор всегда спрашиваю заказчиков - что в ваших семьях есть такого, что я по незнанию могу ляпнуть и доставить неприятность. Бывает часто, что правильно спросила.

----------


## Очарование

Снова пристаю со своим костюмом "Восточного красавца"
Жду Ваших комментариев по поводу этого красавчика!!! Подходит для соблазнения жениха??? :Oj:

----------


## Очарование

> С тех пор всегда спрашиваю заказчиков - что в ваших семьях есть такого, что я по незнанию могу ляпнуть и доставить неприятность. Бывает часто, что правильно спросила.


Я тоже всегда подобный вопрос задаю

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*Марья*,
 Наверное,ты ещё долго переживала,даааа,во как можно влипнуть!!!:redface: почему-то гости неохотно рассказывают о себе,хотя я каждый раз говорю: будьте откровенны со мной,Я КАК ВРАЧ.....для вас..... и ведь какие скрытные....а некоторые не знают даже элементарного....один раз молодые говорят,дайте слово нашем дяде,он пожарный, а когда я его объявила он при всех сказал,не знаю почему ОНА меня назвала пожарный,я вообще-то МЧСник:eek: во как! я ещё и виновата осталась.....блин,стараешься,пыжишься,пытаешься сделать как можно лучше ,красивее, а потом :"ОНА":frown: обидно,млин

----------


## Очарование

А у меня однажды невеста сказала, что с ее папой не нужно проводить никаких конкурсов, он МОЖЕТ ТОЛЬКО ГОВОРИТЬ с места, а вот передвигается он трудно, он инвалид с палочкой! На деле оказалось, что папа ее перенес операцию на гортани и совсем не может говорить (там связки что ли удаляют)!!!!! Я была готова сквозь землю провалиться!!! Зато папа с удовольствием танцевал с гостями!! Вот и думай все что хочешь то ли невеста папу своего лет сто не видела то ли еще что.....!!!!!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Вот и думай все что хочешь то ли невеста папу своего лет сто не видела то ли еще что.....!!!!!!!!


А я стараюсь, уже на банкете, прежде чем кому то дать слово, подхожу и уточняю потихоньку - вас так то зовут? вы крестный, например? вы хотите поздравить?, и только тогда объявляю. потому что у меня тоже был случай, что жених неправильно назвал мне отчество отца.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

а может они вообще над нами прикалываются? я имею в виду наших клиентов? ну там просто так от балды говорят и смотрят как мы выкрутимся? а?

----------


## Элен

> Коллеги, можно я поделюсь самой своей страшной историей из своей практики? Было это лет семь назад, я еще только начинала работать. Вела юбилей и среди гостей был шестилетний мальчишка, очень мне мешался. И чтобы его как то угомонить, я позвала участвовать его в конкурсе, сказав при этом:" Ты один не справишься, позови на помощь свою маму!" А оказалось, что месяц назад его мама умерла. Ребенок разрыдался, взрослые тоже. Во всем виновата оказалась моя фраза - ПОЗОВИ НА ПОМОЩЬ. А мама на помощь никогда не придет. В общем праздник тут же закончился, все сразу ушли по домам. С тех пор всегда спрашиваю заказчиков - что в ваших семьях есть такого, что я по незнанию могу ляпнуть и доставить неприятность. Бывает часто, что правильно спросила.


Да,тяжело,наверное,было  после  этого  снова  заниматься  этим  делом. :Aga:   Но,вообще,я  считаю,что  твоя  ошибка  была  не  настолько  серьёзна,если  бы  не   обострили  ситуацию  сами  гости. Настолько  быть  нетактичными,простите,нельзя. Можно  было  увести  мальчика  и  продолжать  вечер. Грустно  всё  это,но  и  такой  опыт,конечно,должен  быть. Спасибо  за  то,что  не  постеснялась,рассказала  об  этом,теперь  мы  будем  осторожнее...:smile:

----------


## Очарование

> А я стараюсь, уже на банкете, прежде чем кому то дать слово, подхожу и уточняю потихоньку - вас так то зовут? вы крестный, например? вы хотите поздравить?, и только тогда объявляю. потому что у меня тоже был случай, что жених неправильно назвал мне отчество отца.


Про крестных теть и дядь я тоже так делаю подхожу уточняю, чтобы людей в неудобное положение не ставить!!!  Но про пап и мам узнаю все сразу у молодых и стараюсь познакомиться до свадьбы с ними лично, если это возможно!!!

----------


## REVLEHA

> Снова пристаю со своим костюмом "Восточного красавца"
> Жду Ваших комментариев по поводу этого красавчика!!! Подходит для соблазнения жениха???


Класс!!!!Но будет еще прикольней если купишь лифчик большого размера,надуеш шарики и сделаеш ему грудь,а то он какой-то плоский у тебя.Ему бы еще и вуаль на лицо,вообще было бы суппер.

----------


## Tantschik

> Перед последним садебным танцем, предагаю станцевать пепе с невестой.
> Под песню Доченька в исполнении Кабзона или Пугачевой.
> Или есть одна хорошая песня Пригласи отца на белый танец, в исполнении Игоря Демарина.Песню можно скачать здесь


sagorelas ya ideei etoi pesni Пригласи отца на белый танец
no ska4at ne polu4aetsya
Pomogite ya wed sridi was mladshenkaya
esli mogno skinte na po4tu 
schneider-tanya@mail.ru

----------


## Инна Р.

> а может они вообще над нами прикалываются?


Ну в случае про голосывые связки у меня тоже такая мысль возника.
это какой циничной нужно быть, что б и папу и тамаду подставить!

----------


## Очарование

> Класс!!!!Но будет еще прикольней если купишь лифчик большого размера,надуеш шарики и сделаеш ему грудь,а то он какой-то плоский у тебя.Ему бы еще и вуаль на лицо,вообще было бы суппер.


Спасибо!!!!!! Так и поступлю! Вместо вуали сделаю что-то вроде паранжи, ну такую полупрозрачную на резиночки до носа!)))

----------


## Очарование

> это какой циничной нужно быть, что б и папу и тамаду подставить!


Вот -вот!!!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Похоже на даму с ближнего востока.
> Цыганки они другие.


мне почему то тоже так показалось, может из за того, что верх прозрачный, и на голове надо что то другое придумать





> юбки-погремушки и платки использую для восточных красавцев!!!!!!!)))))))


во во, конечно пригодится, в нашем деле все пригодится




> Ой я Видела Ильича!, Я слышала ЖИВОЙ ГОЛОС ИЛЬИЧА! Я даже дотронулась до него рукою!
> Оле, оле, оле! Ильич, вечно живой!


))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Не думала что в Тюмени (!) такие расценки, край то ваш очень богатый, нефтяной, не чета нашему Кольскому полуострову, хотя мы еще посеверней будем  , а посему народ должен быть не бедный


я же говорила, что живу не в самой Тюмени((( поэтому город и маленький поселок это большая разница, не хотят тут люди платить, у них до сих пор еще стереотипы, что можно ведь и вообще самим повеселиться, водка музыка, баян)))






> а это в прошлом году.... бедные дети... они были в шоке...наверно)))


супер, мужская часть нашего форума наверное в отпаде))




> !!!.2 ноября у меня казахско-татарская свадьба


ой, это к нашим профи, вообще без понятия, бог миловал))




> Было это лет семь назад, я еще только начинала работать. Вела юбилей и среди гостей был шестилетний мальчишка, очень мне мешался. И чтобы его как то угомонить, я позвала участвовать его в конкурсе, сказав при этом:" Ты один не справишься, позови на помощь свою маму!" А оказалось, что месяц назад его мама умерла. Ребенок разрыдался, взрослые тоже. Во всем виновата оказалась моя фраза - ПОЗОВИ НА ПОМОЩЬ


ничего себе, ну я понимаю, что горе, но ты то при чем, взрослые все таки как то должны были взять ситуацию в свои руки, успокоить мальчика, объяснить ,что тетя не знала, но не расходиться же сразу.





> Жду Ваших комментариев по поводу этого красавчика!!! Подходит для соблазнения жениха???


мне нравится!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> Настолько быть нетактичными,простите,нельзя. Можно было увести мальчика и продолжать вечер


вот вот, и я про то же, она то в чем виновата???

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Очарование*! 
По поводу красавицы - хорошо, но грудь не помешает. лифчик большой и шарики. Кто ж на безгрудую соблазнится?

----------


## Марья

Доброй всем ночи! Восточный красавец хорош, но лучше не лифчик с шариками, а купить детские резиновые мячики и сшить под них лифчик как бы мешочками. Тогда они будут еще и болтаться из стороны в сторону, прикольнее будет

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

*innca*,
 вау, наконец то ты почувствовала себя здесь свободно и раскованно и открыла личико, я лично очень рада. Гораздо интереснее общаться с человеком, когда можешь ясно представить как он выглядит))))

----------


## Очарование

> мне нравится!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Спасибо!!!



> Кто ж на безгрудую соблазнится?


Точно-вот одна голова хорошо, а много лучше)))))




> купить детские резиновые мячики и сшить под них лифчик как бы мешочками. Тогда они будут еще и болтаться из стороны в сторону, прикольнее будет


Спасибо всем-всем-всем!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> вау, наконец то ты почувствовала себя здесь свободно и раскованно и открыла личико, я лично очень рада.


Я просто купила фотик, вот и все. 
ну небыло у меня цифрового фото!:smile:

----------


## Марья

Доброй всем ночи! Поздравляю всех с зимним временем!.Завтра будем спать на час дольше. Коллеги, я так много чего нового подчерпнула на вашем форуме! Своим его пока не решаюсь, т.к. сама пока ничего не предложила, а очень хочется. Вот я и хочу предложить маленькую подтемку. Я бы назвала ее "Старые традиции на новый лад". Я просто обожаю вставлять на свадьбе всякие старинишные вещи и всегда просто на "ура". Многое нашим народом воспринимается по принципу "слышал звон, да не знает - где он". На каждой свадьбе, когда воруют невестину туфельку, гости орут:"Свидетель должен выпить из туфли". Я спрашиваю:" Зачем?" Ответ :"Так положено" Я говорю:" Если мы желаем жениху, чтобы он всегда жил над каблуком, а не под каблуком, то какое отношение свидетель имеет к чужой женской туфле?" А прямо в туфлю водку наливали затем, что, испив водки с потом с ноги жены, муж приворожится и никогда жене изменять не будет. После этого я говорю: "Ну в нашем случае кто-нибудь сомневается, что такой красавице (показываю на невесту) можно изменять? Поэтому в туфельку ничего наливать не будем, а поставим в нее рюмочку с напитком, который выберет жених..." И вы знаете, очень часто мама невесты кричит: "Нет, наливайте в туфлю", а мама жениха "Бутылку туда поставьте!" Уж очень одна не хочет, чтоб ее дочери изменяли, а вторая не хочет, чтобы сын был подкаблучником....

----------


## Марья

Продолжаю.... После того, как жених под "пей до дна!!" выпивает из туфельки, я туфлю переворачиваю и прошу жениха поставить пустую рбмку на каблук. "Если рюмка устоит, то ты решаешь: когда пить и сколько, а если не устоит - то все это решает жена" Вы бы видели - как женихи стараются установить эту несчастную рюмку, даже на каблук-гвоздик и какие потом у них счастливые лица! Жаль, я не умею прикреплять фотографии, а то бы показала. Друзья, я не знаю, может я говорю о том, что все уже знают? Откликнитесь завтра (в пол-второго ночи по Москве я, наверно, одна здесь?) И я продолжу...
И напоследок о традициях, которые не стоит продолжать. У нас в Тюмени в старину был такой обряд: как правило, ведущим свадьбы был дружка (как и везде). Но веселых парней, с хорошо подвешенным языком было на деревне немного и поэтому, если таковой находился, приглашали дружкой на все свадьбы. Так вот, по окончании свадьбы, невеста должна была сделать дружке подарок в знак благодарности за работу. Но подарок должен был быть и ценный и обесцененный одновременно (чтобы никто не заподозрил дружку в корысти). Так вот, невеста шила заранее обговоренный предмет одежды, а все гости в него... высмаркивались...:smile:

----------


## tandem3

> Так вот, невеста шила заранее обговоренный предмет одежды, а все гости в него... высмаркивались


Абалдеть!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Так вот, невеста шила заранее обговоренный предмет одежды, а все гости в него... высмаркивались...


Так это было раньше, или и сейчас это делают?

----------


## Марья

> Так это было раньше, или и сейчас это делают?


Конечно раньше! У нас же край кто заселял? Если Ермак, говоря современным языком, был обыкновенный бандит, попиратствовал на Волге, а почувствовал, что жареным пахнет и свалил подальше от гнева Ивана Грозного. Народ с ним какой шел? И потом переселялись - кто сбежать хотел от власти,, да кого силком ссылали. Вот и развлекались соответственно. Нормальные люди только в 19 веке стали переселяться сразу целыми деревнями, когда реформа Столыпина вышла с льготами за переселение. Нам еще повезло, что уголовников сюда не ссылали, а только политических, начиная с декабристов. А тем же жить как-то надо было, не деревья же корчевать (как никак дворяне), вот они школы  стали открывать. Так что всеобщей ликвидации неграмотности в 20-х годах, как в центральной полосе России, у нас здесь не было. Самые бедные крестьяне и то грамотные были. Ну а почудить, видимо любили....

----------


## Инна Р.

> Ну а почудить, видимо любили....


А У НАС ПОЧУДИТЬ И СЕЙЧАС ЛЮБЯТ, НО ЧТО Б ЭТО ВЫГЛЯДЕЛО ОЧЕНЬ ПРИСТОЙНО, ПРИЯТНО, ИНТЕЛЕГЕНТНО И СМЕШНО. А САМИ СМЕЮТСЯ ТОЛЬКО ПРО ТРУСЫ ( В РАЗНЫХ ВАРИАНТАХ,) ДА НИЖЕ ПОЯСА. ТАК ЧТО КАК ХОЧЕШЬ, ТАК И ВЕСЕЛИ.

----------


## Ильич

> Друзья, я не знаю, может я говорю о том, что все уже знают?


Очень свежо и необычно! Спасибо возьму в обработку....

----------


## Ильич

> Я просто купила фотик, вот и все.


Так давайте выпьем за цифровые технологии, которые позволяют нам увидеть друг друга на расстоянии в тысячи километров!

----------


## Марья

Коллеги, научите прикреплять фотографии!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Это окошко - Быстрый ответ, там - расширенный режим, а в нём управления вложениями. Вроде так.

----------


## Марья

Спасибо. Я попробовала, но ОН просит уменьшить файл, а как это сделать?

----------


## Инна Р.

Попробуй в фотошопе, просто обрезать. да, это если ты фото хочешь всавить сюда, в ответы. А в профиль там есть - изменить фото.

----------


## Инна Р.

марина прочла вае сообщение в темке Кто мы. Я так понимаю - перед нами яркий представитель разговорного жанра, который не пользуется стихами. поэтому я сразу к делу - а не научишь ли нас, например - как начать банкет ( вступление что ли), без стихов и высокопарных слов. просто опиши примерно твоё вступление, если не жалко - для нас, неумёх. спасибо.

----------


## Марья

Добрый вечер, уважаемые Дамы и Господа! Позвольте от всей души приветствовать вас в этом уютном зале,  тем более, что повод для вашей встречи сегодня самый замечательный - (указать повод). Прежде, чем мы начнем, позвольте представиться: меня зовут Марина и я уполномочена (кем: родители, юбиляр и т.д.) сделать все возможное, чтобы... ВАРИАНТ 1: Ваше и без того, я уверена хорошее настроение стало еще лучше, а сегодняшний вечер запомнился, как самый радостный, самый Добрый, и даже, не побоюсь этого слова, самый счастливый! ВАРИАНТ 2: чтобы, во-первых вы не умерли от обжорства (тем более, что столы к этому располагают), чтобы не умерли от скуки за столом, и в-третьих, чтобы опять же от скуки , через час не разошлись по домам... Так что все претензии по поводу веселья на празднике прошу предъявлять мне, но в то же время, прошу помнить, что короля играет свита, а, значит праздник молодоженам (юбиляру) и самим себе мы можем подарить только все вместе взятые. И если вы не захотите веселиться, одних моих усилий будет недостаточно. Так что, договариваемся сразу, будем веселиться? Ну а теперь, после того, как я представилась, вы позволите мне обращаться к вам не так официально: Дамы и Господа, а гораздо приветливей - Дорогие друзья! Спасибо! (Потом предлагаю приготовиться к первому тосту, выбрать напитки по вкусу и - поехали) Первый тост сама произношу только на свадьбах, больше - никогда! Терпеть не могу тостовать и не умею рассказывать анегдоты.

----------


## Ильич

> И чтобы его как то угомонить, я позвала участвовать его в конкурсе


Делюсь наработкой. Если вас достают дети, то либо их не замечайте, либо  увлеките чем то. Оч хорошо идет конкурс "кто лучше нарисует жениха и невесту". Дети с удовольствием рисуют , получается забавно. Они не мешают, после того как рисунки закончены они идут на аукцион и с радостью выкупаются родственниками за денежки которые достаются детям, которые кидаются их тратить...

----------


## Инна Р.

спасибо, Марина. ну я примерно тоже и говорю + стих-тост и поехали.:smile:

----------


## Марья

А, еще на свадьбах, после первой танцевальной паузы, когда еще гости не настолько пьяны, чтобы опошлить, но уже достаточно разогреты, чтобы расчувствоваться, говорю тост: Дорогие друзья, задумывались ли вы когда-нибудь, что в русском языке фамиля женщины определяет принадлежность ее мужчине, потому что отвечает на вопрос - "Чья?". Если до замужества (имя невесты) была папина доча, она была чья? (невеста называет свою девичью фамилию). Теперь ты мужняя жена, ты стала чья? (называет новую фамилию. Прошу назвать себя полностью: фамилия, имя, отчество. Невеста громко называет, гости аплодируют) А задумывались ли вы когда-нибудь, что почти все слова в русском языке, которые отвечают за нравственность, они почти все женского рода: Честь, Правда, Истина, Красота, Вера, Отвага, Надежда и т.д.? Почему? Ведь, когда формировался наш язык, никто ведь не сидел и не крыжил: вот это слово будет женского рода, вот это - мужского, вот это - среднего. Все это произошло потому, что за все за это: за честь, за правду, за красоту... в семье отвечала женщина. Она воспитывала детей, она сохраняла и преумножала традиции рода. А муж в это время был где? Охотился на мамонта... Так давайте же поднимем бокалы за молодую жену, за продолжательницу рода, за хранительницу очага за... (ФИО невесты) мужчины пьют стоя. И если гости слушают хорошо, что называется, внимают каждому слово, цитирую письмо сибирского крестьянина Ивана Худякова (1792г.) «Премноголюбезной и предражайшей моей сожительнице, чести нашей хранительнице, здравия нашего покровительнице, общей нашей угоднице и дома нашего всечестнейшей покровительнице ….   ….  Посылаю поклон и слезное челобитие с чистосердечным к вам почтением»

----------


## Ильич

> Спасибо. Я попробовала, но ОН просит уменьшить файл, а как это сделать?


Поставь себе эту прогу. Когда найдешь нужное фото в правом нижнем углу есть кнопка "экспорт" - и прога уменьшит тебе фото до выбранного размера *без потери качества*

----------


## Ильич

> Премноголюбезной и предражайшей моей сожительнице, чести нашей хранительнице, здравия нашего покровительнице, общей нашей угоднице и дома нашего всечестнейшей покровительнице ….   ….  Посылаю поклон и слезное челобитие с чистосердечным к вам почтением»


Восхищен!
Что еще есть в закромах?
Про бабущек дедушек ?

----------


## Марья

> в правом нижнем углу есть кнопка "экспорт"


В правом нижнем компа? Я у себя не нашла. Или не там смотрю?



> Что еще есть в закромах?
> Про бабущек дедушек ?


Много еще чего. Здесь неоднократно звучал вопрос - что означают свечи? Я провожу последний танец молодых с церковными свечами. Прошу гостей встать большим кругом, ведь круг, как и обручальное кольцо - символ бесконечности. Раздаю свечи, а поскольку свечи освященные церковью - значит в их пламени сгорит все плохое: зависть, злоба, корысть, сглаз. У церковных свечей пламя ярче, запах особенный, особенно, если свечи медовые попадутся. И сама свеча на людей действует... какой бы пьяный гость не был, с этой свечкой стоит весь такой торжественный, притихший. Когда танец заканчивается, в последний раз кричим горько, включаем свет, я захожу в круг к молодоженам И, обращаясь к гостям говорю: Ну что, дорогие друзья, вот теперь вы всегда можете сказать молодоженам, что вы им свечку держали... (тут всегда ха-ха). Ведь в старину человек говорил, я не знаю я им свечку не держал, имея в виду, что раз он не был приглашен на свадьбу, значит, он чужой и посторонний. Вы так уже никогда не сможете сказать, а значит молодожены могут всегда расчитывать на вашу помощь и поддержку. А сейчас затушите ваши свечи... В каждой этой свечке, кроме того, что она освящена церковью, теперь частичка вашей любви, вашей душевной теплоты, вашего доброго отношения к молодоженам. Поэтому, отдайте им свои свечи, и в любую трудную минуту, которая случится в их жизни: будет ли это маленькая ссора или временное безденежье, да мало ли таких тудных минут может быть... они зажгут любую из этих свечек и в их жизни все станет хорошо!    Только предупредите заказчиков, когда будут покупать свечи в церкви или в церковной лавке, ни в коем случае нельзя говорить, что на свадьбу. Свадьба у нас - обряд исключительно языческий и эти бабки-фанатички, которые все это продают сразу звереют.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Свадьба у нас - обряд исключительно языческий и эти бабки-фанатички, которые все это продают сразу звереют.


а разве в церкви кто то может звереть? а если звереет, может правда нельзя церковные, а лучше простые?

----------


## Януська

> а разве в церкви кто то может звереть? а если звереет, может правда нельзя церковные, а лучше простые?


Видно Вы редко в церкви бываете...там такие бабки-богомолки, что просто порой бежать оттуда хочется. Всегда удивлялась насколько злыми они могут быть. 
Но вот насчет церковных свечей, это они правильно звереют. Ибо церковные свечи должны только в церкви гореть. В домах у икон горят лампадки с маслом. А свечи в доме зажигают только при покойнике. 
Ух...Аж самой жутко стало.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Да=да да всегда говорю что,покупайте на обряды любые свечи- НИ В КОЕМ СЛУЧАЕ НЕ ЦЕРКОВНЫЕ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!это же святотатство! а если на свадьбе попадётся какой-нибудь ортодоксально настроенный христианин-вам не сдобровать!!!! и никогда не шучу при трогательных,красивых моментах.......веселья на свадьбе и так хватает,есть время для посева есть время для сбора урожая
извините за резкость,но за такое у нас-побили бы.......

----------


## Инна Р.

> Да=да да всегда говорю что,покупайте на обряды любые свечи- НИ В КОЕМ СЛУЧАЕ НЕ ЦЕРКОВНЫЕ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!это же святотатство! а если на свадьбе попадётся какой-нибудь ортодоксально настроенный христианин-вам не сдобровать!!!! и никогда не шучу при трогательных,красивых моментах.......веселья на свадьбе и так хватает,есть время для посева есть время для сбора урожая
> извините за резкость,но за такое у нас-побили бы.......


присоединяюсь, надо быть осторожными.

----------


## Марья

> церковные свечи должны только в церкви гореть


Не правда. Сейчас продаются свечи, так и называются "Для домашней молитвы" в коробочках, как цветные карандаши



> покупайте на обряды любые свечи


Любые свечи - смысл теряется. Вернее, его просто никакого нет.



> попадётся какой-нибудь ортодоксально настроенный христианин


У меня на свадьбе один раз батюшка был. Его жена - родная сестра матери жениха. Мы с ним говорили на эту тему. Он мне сказал: самый главный грех - не поступок, а умысел. В моем поступке умысел очень чистый и светлый, а, значит это может быть. А вот сама профессия - греховна.Поэтому нам всем почаще исповедоваться и причащаться надо

----------


## Djazi

> извините за резкость,но за такое у нас-побили бы.......


И у нас тоже... А ещё, такой вопрос, а у вас кругом разрешают в любом зале свечи зажигать? У нас в залах с ковровым покрытием и паркетом- не разрешают. Так вот я нашла такой выход из положения: купила в магазине пластиковой посуды такие красивые креманки для мороженого, в форме широких рюмочек на короткой ножке и плавающие свечки. И вот когда ко мне с агрессивным видом в самом начале подходит администратор зала и ставит перед фактом, что у них в зале нельзя проводить танец со свечами, я достаю свою креманочку и у неё сразу же улыбка на лице: Тогда проводите.:smile: Да и смотрится очень цивильно и красиво.



> В домах у икон горят лампадки с маслом. А свечи в доме зажигают только при покойнике. 
> Ух...Аж самой жутко стало.


Янусь, что-то я первый раз такое слышу. На Пасху дома всегда у меня свечи горят. А то как-то после твоего поста нехорошо стало. Дай хоть источник , где написано, что дома можно только лампадку.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*Марья*,
 нам в нашей работе приходится иметь дело и с адекватными людьми и ..............с со всеми остальнымиа потому вам попался понимающий умный батюшка-что ж вам повезло,а другой бы сказал что обряды с церковными свечами -дело священников. а если бы бабулька подлетела и заверещала на всю свадьбу? а некоторые люди после пары-тройки вообще плохо соображают и если дать им повод то.. так зачем провоцировать и создавать себе проблемы? от того,что они купят простые свечи ничего не изменится,а вы предупредите какие-то неприятные моменты

----------


## Марья

Коллеги, коммерческое предложение! Есть идея, есть костюмы, не хватает таланта рифмоплетства, чтобы это воплотить. В прозе сочинить бы могла, но пьяные гости прозу с выражением прочитать не могут, а вот стихи - проще. Значит так, есть шикарные костюмы Дон Жуана, будденовца, палача, монаха, каторжника (не путать с зеком), английского аристократа. Идея: все эти товарищи приходят на свадьбу сказать невесте прощальное прости. Каждый из них давно и тайно в нее влюблен, но разность эпох и этот скотина, что теперь сидит рядом свели их надежды к нулю. Поскольку, это надо специально сочинять, я готова за это платить. Может быть, еще какие-нибудь кандидатуры влюбленных товарищей добавятся, я сошью костюмы. Если кого-нибудь это предложение заинтерисовало, я потом напишу адрес своей аськи и мы все обсудим.

----------


## Марья

> а вы предупредите какие-то неприятные моменты


Слава Богу, ни разу не было. НИКОГДА. Даже мало мальски недовольных

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*Марья*,
 у нас сайт некоммерческий а потому предложения купить-продать это наверное не сюда об этом много писалось  в разделах про минусовки.:smile:  но у нас есть много творческих бескорыстных и добрых людей попроси их-возможно они тебе помогут-могу дать наводку есть такая Звёздочка.она очень дбрая и отзывчивая девочка и стихи из неё просто сыпятся....попроси её,она не откажет

----------


## Марья

Я прошу прощения! Просто здесь очень часто звучало, что костюмы дороги и громоздки, а поэтому ими не стоит заниматься. А значит эта моя идея нужна только мне и мне не хотелось бы, чтобы человек тратил свое время и талант на то, что никому больше не пригодится. Даже очень добрый и бескорыстный! Звездочка, если сможешь мне помочь, пожалуйста, выручи!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Просто здесь очень часто звучало, что костюмы дороги и громоздки, а поэтому ими не стоит заниматься.


Здесь огромное колличество людей, которые с удовольствием используют костюмы, и твоя идея интересная, так что многие обрадуются.

----------


## lav1979

а я начинаю так:
Я прошу вас стоя и громкими овациями поприветствовать наших молодоженов.
Дорогие гости! милые молодожены, уважаемые родители! Я  с огромным удовольствием позравляю вас с тем, что сегодня все мы  стали свидетелями этого грандиозного события -чуда рождения семьи! 
На наших глазах соединились два любящих сердца. и именно сегодня для них начинается сезон любви. И пусть это сезон любви будет самым жарким, самым страстным и нескончаемым.
Я хочу поздравить жениха,  рядом с которым теперь и навсегда самая красивая женщина на планете, которая своей  нежностью озаряет твой путь своего любимого. Я хочу поздравить и милую невесту, для которой ее возлюбленный сорвал все звезды вселенной, и ведь именно она сумела сделать "имя жениха" самым счастливым мужчиной на свете! 
Я поздравляю всех вас, дорогие гости, с этим грандиозным событием!
Сегодня мы будем играть, веселиться, танцевать и, конечно же, поздравлять наших прекрасных молодых. 
И первый тост, который сегодня прозвучит, это тост за вас- МОЛОДОЖЕНЫ!
Дорогие ________!
Сегодняшний день для вас- самый волшебный, трепетный, самый  счастливый! это День, который можно назвать сказкой! это День, который вы не забудете никогда, потому что сегодня день Вашей Свадьбы!

Да, день пришёл ваш, самый главный,
Он самый чистый и святой.
Он самый, самый, самый главный,
И самый, самый дорогой!
Он самый радостный, счастливый,
Он самый светлый и родной,
Он самый, самый, самый милый,
Ну, в общем, он один такой.
Живите мирно и согласно,
Хоть будет в жизни дождь и град,
Но где любовь, там всё подвластно,
Где есть любовь, там нет преград.
Любовь нежна и так хрупка,
И вам всего одно заданье -
Беречь её, беречь века,
И помнить первое свиданье!


Бокалы гости наполняйте
Да счастья молодым желайте!
Прошу всех встать
Поднять бокалы, поздравить стоя молодых.
Чтоб возвестить начало свадьбы и выпить за здоровье их!
За Вас!

----------


## maknata

*Ильич*,
 Диск получила! Спасибо огромнейшее!!!!! Выручил - не то слово! Магарыч с меня!:wink:

----------


## Ильич

> В правом нижнем компа? Я у себя не нашла. Или не там смотрю?


Речь идет об изображении на экране..
Установи, программа сама отыщет все фото , что лежат в компе. Прога умная поиграйся с ней , разберешся. Если есть вопросы стучи на АСЬку (если не знаешь, что это подскажу) или установи  SKYPE - поговорим я все обьясню...

----------


## Ильич

> Магарыч с меня!


Это приятно, не ты одна мне обещала.... сопьюсь я пожалуй в компании креативных женщин...

----------


## Ильич

> вот сама профессия - греховна.Поэтому нам всем почаще исповедоваться и причащаться надо


С точки зрения православной морали , таки да....
Как все сложно... 
Все в голове нашей.. и если ты решил для себя что это так, то так тому и быть...
Я считаю что профессия наша светлая,  не может быть грешником человек который несет людям радость и смех...

----------


## Ильич

> готова за это платить


Деньги это пошло... У тебя есть нечто большее, чего и за деньги не купишь... Ты сама по себе клад.. Давай менятся.. ты свои наработки (кстати тост про  нравственность очень дорого стоит!) , а мы тебе стихи (чего проще) Я подумаю, чего нибудь, но стихи надо учить... а пьяному гостю это сложно.. Может лучше синхробуффонада? Некие нарезки из песен и фраз, которые передадут смысл действа.
А если стихи то сколько четверостиший на каждого персонажа надо?
Поставь задачу более предметно мне на личку я че нибудь накропаю...

----------


## lav1979

> А вот сама профессия - греховна.Поэтому нам всем почаще исповедоваться и причащаться надо


а кто сказал что она греховна? что за чушь!!! приносить людям радость и смех грех?? какой-то дед, называющий себя святым, это сказал, а я должна ему поверить??? нте уж. Я человек верущий, но подобных маразмов не терплю, простите за резкость.

----------


## Януська

> Не правда. Сейчас продаются свечи, так и называются "Для домашней молитвы" в коробочках, как цветные карандаши


А что в наше время не продается? Есть спрос, есть и предложение.

----------


## Януська

> Янусь, что-то я первый раз такое слышу. На Пасху дома всегда у меня свечи горят. А то как-то после твоего поста нехорошо стало. Дай хоть источник , где написано, что дома можно только лампадку.


Djazi, извини, что напугала. Насчет источника, да я это нигде не читала, просто мне бабки в церкви говорили об этом.

----------


## Януська

> А вот сама профессия - греховна.Поэтому нам всем почаще исповедоваться и причащаться надо


А почему греховна? Мы же не занимаемся лицедейством, как актеры. Вот их профессия греховной считается, потому что они чужие жизни проживают в ролях. А у нашей профессии в чем грех?

----------


## Очарование

> Делюсь наработкой. Если вас достают дети, то либо их не замечайте, либо  увлеките чем то. Оч хорошо идет конкурс "кто лучше нарисует жениха и невесту". Дети с удовольствием рисуют , получается забавно. Они не мешают, после того как рисунки закончены они идут на аукцион и с радостью выкупаются родственниками за денежки которые достаются детям, которые кидаются их тратить...


Возьму на заметку!!!!

----------


## maknata

> просто мне бабки в церкви говорили об этом.
> __________________


Можно подумать что они такие знатоки!:biggrin:  У меня мать всё своё свободное время в церкви проводит. Так вот свечи (церковные) зажигаются по разным поводам. И не только на похороны. Есть даже так называемые "громнички" - эти свечи, освящённые в определённый церковный праздник зажигают во время грозы, чтобы молния не угодила в дом.

----------


## Януська

Да согласна, народу лишь бы поговорить. У каждого свое мнение. Но вот на свадьбу церковные свечи я бы все равно не зажигала. Я прошу плавающие свечечки приносить. Они уже в металлических подставочках, так что и гости воском не обжигаются и покрытие не пачкается.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Я просто купила фотик, вот и все. 
> ну небыло у меня цифрового фото


ой ой, а где то кто то говорил, что фотку выставлять не будет, а потом раз и все))))





> После того, как жених под "пей до дна!!" выпивает из туфельки, я туфлю переворачиваю и прошу жениха поставить пустую рбмку на каблук. "Если рюмка устоит, то ты решаешь: когда пить и сколько, а если не устоит - то все это решает жена" Вы бы видели - как женихи стараются установить эту несчастную рюмку, даже на каблук-гвоздик и какие потом у них счастливые лица


прикольно, надо будет взять себе, а это точно из наших традиций, или так нами же и придумано?




> Так давайте выпьем за цифровые технологии, которые позволяют нам увидеть друг друга на расстоянии в тысячи километров


я не против, прямо сейчас и.... чайку

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Просто здесь очень часто звучало, что костюмы дороги и громоздки, а поэтому ими не стоит заниматься. А значит эта моя идея нужна только мне и мне не хотелось бы, чтобы человек тратил свое время и талант на то, что никому больше не пригодится. Даже очень добрый и бескорыстный!


 нет, костюмы это здорово, другое дело, что их не каждый может позволить, эххх, не умею я говорить красиво, а то тоже бы что то предложила, но мои начинания профи навряд ли по вкусу придутся

----------


## Ильич

> не против, прямо сейчас и.... чайку


Ты скажи мне птица чайка.....
Чайку та зачем? Птичку жалко.....

----------


## Ильич

> В каждой этой свечке, кроме того, что она освящена церковью, теперь частичка вашей любви, вашей душевной теплоты, вашего доброго отношения к молодоженам.


Тут такой фикус пикус, что я хоть и крещеный но человек светский и мне все эти замолоты со свечами ну никак. А если среди гостей мусульмане, иудеи, или последователи Кришны? У каждого свой смысл в этот огонь то вкладывается.
Поэтому поскольку свадьба мероприятие светское не нужно приплетать никаких религиозных мотивов дабы никого не обидеть. В моем понимании тот огонь, что горит в свечах, сродни огню костра первобытного человкека, что грелся у очага со своей самкой (жен тогда не было, как не было и никаких религий) такой себе архетип подсознания... 
ДОМ(родной), ОЧАГ(семейный), ТЕПЛО (души), ОГОНЬ (любви), - вот отправные точки толковища со свечами... .

----------


## Очарование

> ДОМ(родной), ОЧАГ(семейный), ТЕПЛО (души), ОГОНЬ (любви), - вот отправные точки толковища со свечами... .


я тоже не вкладываю религиозного смысла в свечи!  Я их зажигаю как символ родившегося домашнего очага, а в пламе свеч, которые зажигают гости, пусть сгорает все плохое!! Вот примерно так я провожу церемонию со свечами!

----------


## Инна Р.

> а где то кто то говорил, что фотку выставлять не будет, а потом раз и все))))


Я говорила, что я блондинка, и фотки всавлять не умею. появилась фотка - я научилась, я вообще способная, обучаемая.:biggrin: , это наверное, потому чтоя не натуральная, крашеная.

----------


## Ильич

Мадам, я немного покреативил над вашим Фото 
вот что получилось:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Мадам, я немного покреативил над вашим Фото 
> вот что получилось:


Я польшена! Мне очень нравится, правда. спасибо!  :Oj:  забираю на память, а может изменить аватор?
Буду вас рекомендовать - как мастера рекламных фотоматериалов.!

----------


## Ильич

Для этого и делал!
Глазки из красненьких сделал черненькими, поднял яркость, контраст, выровнял цвет, подложил солнце на горизонте и главное сделал божественный ореол, ну как же без него, и сбросил все в GIFе

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну, теперь я прям артистка, отнесу в журнал, спасибо.:biggrin: 
знала бы такое дело - причёсочку бы заляпала, блузочку нарядную, ну и ладно, мне и так нравится.

----------


## orel

Хотел поблагодарить за класную тему на форуме. В воскресение была свадьба у друга, я пробовал себя в качестве тамады в первый раз! Я уже писал об этом. Спасибо за помощь. Все прошло класно! Хоть я и сильно волновалсяя. Мне понравилось, гостям тже, а главное - другу! Огроменное спасибо. Вы делаете нужный труд!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Все прошло класно! Хоть я и сильно волновалсяя. Мне понравилось, гостям тже, а главное - другу! Огроменное спасибо.


Рады за вас, поздравляем!  :Ok:   С боевым крещением! Вы уже наш коллега?

----------


## Вета

В субботу свадьба - молодожены - глухо-немые, родители - нормальные, гости - 50 на 50. В принципе, я понимаю как вести  и т.п., но...всё же ...может у кого-то был такой опыт? буду рада любым отзывам.

----------


## tamada1980

Кстати вопрос: я даю клиентам несколько дисков рекламных один - вот эти конкурсы на выбор а второй -dvd рекламу !Как вы думаете как отнесутся предыдущие заказчики (у которых уже вел праздник) к тому что их лица (и их гостей) засветяться на весь город и область?

----------


## Инна Р.

> Как вы думаете как отнесутся предыдущие заказчики (у которых уже вел праздник) к тому что их лица (и их гостей) засветяться на весь город и область?


Совершенно очевидно, что вы должны взять у них разрешение, желательно в письменном виде. 
я даже фотграфирую на банкетах, только с разрешения. бывают люди, которые говорят - вы нас будете клиентам показыва, вдруг сглазят...

----------


## tamada1980

Спасибо за совет !  А Вы как себя рекламируете?

----------


## Инна Р.

> Спасибо за совет ! А Вы как себя рекламируете?


ну, так же как и вы, только разрешения спрашиваю. так как мои рекламки дальше моей квариты не идут ( инет недавно у меня появился), поэтому письменное не просила. А теперь, думаю, надо. люди ведь все знают - что без их разрешения низяяя! если кто скандальный попадется, то плохо будет. но, чаще всего нормальные попадаются, разрешают.

----------


## Инна Р.

> себя рекламируете?


А вот этот момент мне больше всего не нравится в нашей работе!
Приходят люди, и ты, как дура, должна рассказывать, какая ты хорошая, крутая.... БРЕД! но, приходится.

----------


## Yuli4ka

Всем привет!!!!

Приятно, что общение двигается во всю!!!

*Ильич!!* Диски завтра заберу с почты, наверное сразу свои отправлю.

*Аня - Вета!!* Свадьбы с глухонемыми не вела помочь немогу!!!

*Инна!! Очарование!!* Так здорово, что теперь на вас можно еще и любоваться!! Видишь, с кем общаешься!

Про свечи: я их давно не использую, потому что свечи типа церковных, даже если в салфетку завернуты, все равно капают. Ресторан потом возмушается. Таблетки я тоже давно не использую. Невеста умудряется на платье капнуть, гости пьяные - на пол. 

*Марья!*! Знаю, что у одной  тамады есть такой момент, когда на свадьбу приходят детские игрушки невесты (типа вини-пух, ослик и еще кто-то третий) и поют ей песню про то, как им грустно, что невеста их покинула. Песня уже записана смешными голосами. На мотив "Belle". Я правда лично не видела этот номер, это мои знакомые музыканты мне расскажызвали, но номер зрелищный (костюмы - ростовые куклы), фанера записана, гостям ничего учить не надо, только делай вид, что поешь, и будь в образе. 

Всем удачи!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Так здорово, что теперь на вас можно еще и любоваться!! Видишь, с кем общаешься!


Юлинька, привет! без фотки на  -ты, а сфоткой на вы, мы так не договаривались!

----------


## Dj_Sharik

> Приходят люди, и ты, как дура, должна рассказывать, какая ты хорошая, крутая.... БРЕД!


и это пройдет, наработается круг клиентов, из рук в руки (из уст в уста) передавать будут, самая хорошая реклама - друзья были видели, и т.п.
хотя иногда приходят и такие мол расскажи, убеди, издержки производства, кстати, видео не показывал никому (просто не держу у себя вообще).
P.s. отличная аватарка ! :flower:

----------


## tamada1980

А я вот решил с этого года собирать рекомендации - если жених и невеста начинают благодарить я их записываю на видео и затем в - рекламный диск Незнаю как вставить файл -не получается!

----------


## Ильич

> P.s. отличная аватарка !


Это я зделал, могу и тебе помочь!

----------


## Инна Р.

> P.s. отличная аватарка !


Благодарю за комплимент, это Ильич меня приукрасил! :Oj:

----------


## Yuli4ka

*innca*,

Я же и тебе обратилась и к девочке. которую зовут *Очарование*.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Я же и тебе обратилась и к девочке. которую зовут Очарование.


точно! а я уже огорчилась, я ведь не внимательная, спешу куда то, а куда! сижу без работы тут, скучаю.
:smile:

----------


## Ильич

> В субботу свадьба - молодожены - глухо-немые, родители - нормальные, гости - 50 на 50. В принципе, я понимаю как вести  и т.п., но...всё же ...может у кого-то был такой опыт? буду рада любым отзывам.


Ничего страшного. Все тоже самое, больше эмоций и жестов, улыбок и артикуляции и главное чтобы не были вялыми губы.. Они по губам читают и все будет хорошо!

----------


## Очарование

Как раз только что взяла диск у молодоженов со своей работой!!! Одни клиенты уперлись - покажите видио!!!! И все тут!!!! Вот повезу показывать... Не хочется правда, но что делать! А по поводу разрешения я поступаю так: когда договариваемся насчет свадьбы, я прошу (НЕ ВСЕХ ОПЯТЬ ЖЕ) переписать для себя диск, если им не трудно и если они вспомнят, естесственно все это тактично и культурно оговариваю. И сразу объясняю, что диск мне нужен для того, чтобы создать видио-портфолио. Все это ненавязчиво и некоторые дарят потом диск мне на память, таких дисков у меня всего 3 ( из них пока только один на руках)))), но и опыт мой еще не так богат!!! И еще я договорилась с операторами, чтобы мне сделали демо-диск (рекламку) на таком диске все по минималке с нескольких свадеб, на которых я работала с этими операторами. Так показать, как выгляжу, речь мою послушают и несколько конкурсов.

----------


## Ильич

> Как раз только что взяла диск у молодоженов со своей работой!!! Одни клиенты уперлись - покажите видио!!!! И все тут!!!! Вот повезу показывать... Не хочется правда, но что делать! А по поводу разрешения я поступаю так: когда договариваемся насчет свадьбы, я прошу (НЕ ВСЕХ ОПЯТЬ ЖЕ) переписать для себя диск, если им не трудно и если они вспомнят, естесственно все это тактично и культурно оговариваю. И сразу объясняю, что диск мне нужен для того, чтобы создать видио-портфолио. Все это ненавязчиво и некоторые дарят потом диск мне на память, таких дисков у меня всего 3 ( из них пока только один на руках)))), но и опыт мой еще не так богат!!! И еще я договорилась с операторами, чтобы мне сделали демо-диск (рекламку) на таком диске все по минималке с нескольких свадеб, на которых я работала с этими операторами. Так показать, как выгляжу, речь мою послушают и несколько конкурсов.


Ролик обязательно отмонтировать надо, чтобы он был минут 15-25.
Причем с самой ударной работы.. 
У нас давно без видео не нанимают...

----------


## Очарование

> Ролик обязательно отмонтировать надо, чтобы он был минут 15-25.


Я знаю, но у самой нет такой возможности... поэтому жду операторов, которые смогут это сделать, демо-версия мне самой ооооочень нужна, а так как нет пока рекламного диска повезу всю свадьбу....
( Я Вам завтра отправлю 3 диска, один из них мой и 2 других ведущих) Сама сейчас на себя впервые со стороны посмотрела, конечно, раскритиковала вдоль и поперек, но признаюсь, думала хуже будет, это моя 4 свадьба была...

----------


## tamada1980

Очарование , надо научиться работать с компютером- предлагаю программу sony vegas(или hash animat..-для видео) - создашь свой рекламный диск с мультяшками-сможешь сделать конкурс Апож- конкурс  о чем думает невеста в брачную ночь-прикол телеграмма от гостей!
Приобретай пульт Бэринжер с несколькими выходами (main,sub..)-с кнопкой отдельного включения наушников- ноутбук со входом и выходом сигнала- и напиши мне!

----------


## Очарование

> Приобретай пульт Бэринжер с несколькими выходами (main,sub..)-с кнопкой отдельного включения наушников- ноутбук со входом и выходом сигнала- и напиши мне!


Я, конечно, девочка способная и с компьютером дружу, напишите мне, пожалуйста, по пунктам что мне надо купить)))))  попробую все освоить, вот только несколько слов для меня Вы написали непонятных совсем, например вот это:



> пульт Бэринжер с несколькими выходами (main,sub..)-


Итак, что мне надо для начала! Вся во внимании!!!

----------


## tamada1980

Бэринжер -это марка !Необязательно такой!Главное чтобы было несколько выходов-1на усилитель далее на колонки ;2на записывающее устройство(н- р ноутбук )Далее нужна программа sony vegas ;saund forge; сложнее Adobe Audistion где есть функция реверса(перевертывания песни с конца на начало)Это все нужно для "звуковых конкурсов и приколов"
Для создания рекламного диска нужен компьютер-в компрьютере плата1394 (для подключения видеокамеры к компьютеру) и программа н-р sony vegas    если ты хочешь сделть рекламный диск из готового диска который оператор отдает молодым то-просишь у него копию-втсавляешь в dvd rom открываешь sony vegas и редактируешь
Определись что для тебя первостепенно: конкурсы или реклама -напиши!!!

----------


## Очарование

> Определись что для тебя первостепенно: конкурсы или реклама -напиши!!!


Такс....бррррр!!! Я поняла насколько могла! Реклама все же первостепенней, думаю....:rolleyes:

----------


## Ильич

Мадам, я вас немножко покреативил... :flower:

----------


## Очарование

> Мадам, я вас немножко покреативил...


Да Вы волшебник :Vah: , сударь!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tamada1980

Поехали дальше - самый простой способ договариться в видеоператорами о копиии диска Просишь их тебе скопировать диск (обычно 2 или 3) т к свадьба записывается обычно на 2- 3 дисках : 1- это катание выкуп- тебе не надо Тебе нужен диск где записан вечер - конкурсы ведение ит д Ты можешь сразу попросит операторов сделать нарезку- убрать все лишнее- оставить игры несколько тостов и все
Как правило полученное тебя не очень радует- оператор оставляет паузы между обьяснениеми конкурса приготовлением к нему -и в итоге когда ты отдашь рекламный диск заказчикам домой "для детального разбора" программы вся семейка находит твою программу неподходящей Тогда остается не давать диск клиентам -но если они просят???И тогда на помощь приходят видеоредакторы (программы sony vegas , adobe premer, pinacle) я пользуюсь sv -я не оператор - я тамада - и по моему sv -самая лучшая и понятная не для профессионала -в этих программах ты уберешь все лишнее по твоему-и сделаешь суперрекламный диск!
И так качаем sony vegas(скажи куда прислать программу и я пришлю-завтра)-далее беремм у оператора диск -вdvd ром -открываем sv-импорт dvd диска Продолжение следует....До завтра!!! И еще ты откуда?

----------


## Djazi

> И так качаем sony vegas(скажи куда прислать программу и я пришлю-завтра)-далее беремм у оператора диск -вdvd ром -открываем sv-импорт dvd диска Продолжение следует....


Эээээ... уважаемый! Вы думаете, что другим  не нужно? Очень даже нужно. Вот мне тоже, встаю в очередь. А сколько весит программа?
И жду дальнейшие разъяснения по пунктикам.

----------


## maknata

Ребятки! Вчерась "антиресный" юбилей провела.Дедуле 70 лет, всю жисть проработал председателем колхоза да по партийной линии, до сих пор идейный комунист, гости соответствующие -тоже все комунисты и раньше на руководящих должностях. Договариваться со мной приезжал его сын, я чего смогла у него пораспросила (для сценария). Сын меня предупредил, что проходить всё будет в маленькой ( я бы сказала крохотной) кафешке, так что музыкантов там разместить негде, да и не хотят старички слушать современную музыку. Там, в кафешке, есть караоке, поэтому если можно - найдите музыку времён их молодости. Ну сказано - сделано! Спасибо Ильичу - он мне ТАКОЙ диск прислал, закачаешься. Выбрала я самые забойные, самые им знакомые, записала диск, но на всякий случай взяла и другие диски с музыкой. Написала сценарий, вродь как готова к труду и обороне.Приезжают меня забирать (ехать около 35 км, да плюс ещё кой куда заехать, в общем на дорогу ушло около 45 минут) и дают мне приличную стопочку исписанной вручную бумаги - юбиляр просил ознакомиться. Пробежала бегло глазами - мама дарагая!- юбиляр о каждом из гостей написал краткую историю его с ним знакомства и дружбы + отдельная стопочка ксерокопий статей из газет о самом юбиляре (ну и чего было мне это раньше не дать? А я из сына чуть ли не клещами информацию вытягивала и потом из пальца высасывала то что сама помню о нём, потому что немного знаю ту компанию). Ну и что делать? Вести по своему сценарию или же просто читать всё что там написано? Подумала и решила, что старики - они как дети, уж лучше я буду им потакать во всём. В общем засунула я куда подальше свой сценарий, вспомнила свою пионЭрско-комсомольскую юность, включила отмороз, настроилась на задушевно-пафосный лад, тупо взяла те листочки, перекумекала всю информацию со статей (благо на память не жалуюсь), добавила чуток отсебятины и включилась в работу. В общем рассказ о самом юбиляре сделала практически без подглядываний в листик (главное было запомнить основные этапы пути, а уж дифирамбов и комплиментов и так можно сказать), ну а гостей представляла тупо с листа. Видели бы вы как они всё это слушали! Ну, естессно и сами говорили не мало. Вот в таком духе прошёл первый стол. Включила я им музыку времён их молодости - сидят и поют вместе с ДВДюхой! Барменша мне говорит- да у нас такой народ,что старики, что молодёжь, не танцуют и всё! Ну уж нет, надо ж их как то расшевелить! Благо были с собой ещё диски с Сердючкой, да с украинскими заводными. Таки завела! Растанцевались мои старички! На второй и третий стол у меня ещё хватило представлений гостей, потом мы ещё пели, я им вручала призы за лучшую песню для юбиляра (ну какие с ними игры?). В общем в таком духе всё и прошло. Лично от себя я сказала только один тост. В конце все гости и особенно юбиляр начали меня благодарить, мне заказали ещё один юбилей и золотую свадьбу, сказали что я им устроила очень хороший праздник. Я? Хм.. да я просто была диктором, читавшим с листа!:biggrin: Дальше юбиляр изьявил желание заплатить мне больше чем оговаривалось, невестка юбиляра вручила мне сумку с продуктами, а сын юбиляра, уже когда сели в машину ещё и бутылку водки мне дал. Вот ведь иногда как бывает - и не делала ничего, просто на отморозе потакала всем желаниям юбиляра и получилась чуть ли не супер-ведущей:biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

> Хм.. да я просто была диктором, читавшим с листа


Дык они выросли под Левитана! Ты им молодость напомнила....

----------


## maknata

> Ты им молодость напомнила....


Наверное!:biggrin:

----------


## tamada1980

> Эээээ... уважаемый! Вы думаете, что другим  не нужно? Очень даже нужно. Вот мне тоже, встаю в очередь. А сколько весит программа?
> И жду дальнейшие разъяснения по пунктикам.


Весит программа 65 мб- я незнаю как ее выложить? Может легче  Вам найти диск! Может можно ее сжать? Пока не знаю! А разьяснения по ней выложу  как освобожусь  Пока прощаюсь- Услышимся вечером!

----------


## Очарование

> И так качаем sony vegas(скажи куда прислать программу и я пришлю-завтра)


Вы ее на почту можете скинуть???  :eek: ovchunya@mail.ru или как-то ее приобрести надо где-то....

----------


## maknata

> Вы ее на почту можете скинуть???





> Весит программа 65 мб


Э не.. такое вряд ли на почту, не каждый почтовый ящик вместит:wink: .. ток через файлообменник

----------


## Очарование

Все таки я тупенькая в таких вопросах :Aga:   Но, думаю, если такую програмку заполучу, разобраться с ней сумею. т.к. это у меня лучше получается!:rolleyes:

----------


## Ильич

> я незнаю как ее выложить?


Вот сюда http:/*************.com

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Дальше юбиляр изьявил желание заплатить мне больше чем оговаривалось, невестка юбиляра вручила мне сумку с продуктами, а сын юбиляра, уже когда сели в машину ещё и бутылку водки мне дал. Вот ведь иногда как бывает - и не делала ничего, просто на отморозе потакала всем желаниям юбиляра и получилась чуть ли не супер-ведущей
> __________________


одно слово - молодец! а то иногда пыжишься пыжишься, а им всего этого и не надо, больше музыки и меньше слов))))

----------


## Очарование

А я вот очень хочу юбилеи попробовать взять, но мне кажется, что в силу моего возраста клиентов у меня практически не будет... :Tu:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Ой, ребятЫ, со мной такая жесть произошла в эту субботу! Отходняк конкретный у меня!
Невеста пришла в мае, сказала. Что видела на видео нашу работу. Особенно ей понДравилось, что я даю людям поесть и не гружу говорильней. Выложила аванс и пропала до 20 октября, в этот день пришла с женихом – посидели-поёрзали на стульях 10 минут – нас усё устраивает. Делайте как вам лЮчше. А нам некада! Список гостей на 100 чел принесли за 2 дня до свадьбы – а у меня такая запарка!- диплом, мля, по педагогике мне в кошмарах снится (да и заказчица – ещё та штучка бестолковая!)  
В субботу с 6 часов утра  добиваю диплом, корректирую сценарий свадьбы и разбираю список гостей.
С 9 до 10 объясняю шЫбко  Хграмотной клиентке как защищать типа её работу.
В 11 рысачу в ЗАГС, где подмастерьем у оператора и фотографа – да и гостей посмотрю – как грится «прикину нос к пальцу»,
В 12 начинаем собираться, т.к. в зал на 15-00.
Невеста рогом упёрлась – никаких задержек- никаких фото по городу ( а погодка была прелесть!)
Мля, еле успели приехать, разместиться, подключиться – зал на втором этаже столовой – как Красная площадь на 300 чел. посадочных мест + столько же на тан.зал!
Гости гуляют на улице. Выясняю. Что они привезены автобусами из разных уголков нашей области! Гуляют ГОЛОДНЫМИ с 10-00.
Молодые приехали, встретили, подарили, за стол посадили!
А в зале +15 – ваще не отапливается!
Пока заставила невесту укутаться в свою рыбью шубку (она плакалась мне на встрече что очень слабая, больная- почки болят и проччччие части тела), семь холодных потов с меня сошло- мля, мне не холодно и декольте наружу! Не хватало, чтоб она всю свадьбу сЦать (простите) гоняла.
ТокА сели за стол – мамули решили старост назначить – лады- я тока за!
10 мин.  торжественно перетягивали  пузеньки 4 старост рушниками.
Они, сво…, уселись за столы и ДАВАЙ ТОПТАТЬ ЖРАТВУ!
Дала 10 мин пожевать, учитывая голод гостей.
Молодым и свидетелям (просто в приказном тоне) заставила есть. Т.к. вся кУмпания мило улыбалась, наЖрамшись конфет и бутербродов в фотосалоне.  
Короче за 2-мя столами образовалось  12 свадебных кружков (в радиусе руки с протянутой бутылкой)– и все на своей волне! 
Кричалками заставила собраться, объединиться и сосредоточиться!
И началось!!!!!!
8 пар крёсных, 6 пар дедушек-бабушек и у всех ЦЕЛЫЕ СТРАНИЦЫ ТЕКСТА - ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЙ!
Я околела стоять в лёгкой одёжке – хорошо. Что осветитель сгонял на офис –  мне привёз сапоги и пончо. Вокалистке тёплую куртку и кроссы, да на ноги плед. чтоб попка не замёрзла. 
И после каждого поздравления, ввиду шаловливых взглядов тостующих – всем ГОРЬКО, молодые отдыхают и ржут до слёз! А мужики орут всем тостующим мужикам – горько с тамаНдой!
Короче, через 58 мин – жених мне мило так, по-барски. Машет ручкой - и выдаёт предъяву – долго эта говорильня будет?! Пора на перекур!
Созрел для первого танца – нет проблем- Уперьод! Я тока ЗА!
Оттанцевали 1 танец и молодёжь рванула на улицу, на перекур. Невеста в своём платье, полуголая первой поскакала!
Сельские мужики – все до одного степенно спустились на первый этаж, вышли на улицу и давай в карты играть!
Женская половина гостей яростно танцевали, шшшоб сУгреться – самограй уже не катит!
Через 20 мин таких танцев все ессссесно устали. А медляки-то нес кем танцевать!
Выхожу на улицу, устраиваю себе перекур. Вижу фотограф делает фотосессию с гостями и слышу громкую недовольную речь женишка – «ТамаНда куёваяя, ведёт куёво, зае..всех и меня!»
Ессесно друзья ржут и поддакивают! Подхожу к жениху, поворачиваю его к себе лицом и прямо в лоб спрашиваю- Какие проблемы?! Так ентот…редиска заявил,  что я не дала ему поесть и под ГЫ-ГЫ- канье друзей начал мне втирать как надо вести!?
Я отморозилась, его заткнула, но осадок остался!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Дальше больше!
За вторым столом, чтоб марадьёж не упилась, решила разбавить тосты- пожелания поздравлением родной тётки. Так в конце другого стола ТАКОЕ ОРЕВО подняла кубического вида дв.сестра – Есть более родные, тамаНда, выучи сценарий, и т.д., пока я шла до неё (около 50 метров), огибая столы, она меня обсирала на всю Красную площадь! Я промолчала, повернулась до молодых и ОФИГЕЛА! С какой радостью на этот Шпектакль реагировали молодые!
Моя команда замерла – знают мой взрывной характер (мой девиз – пусть и мне попадёт, но и вам сладко не будет!), НО Я СТЕРПЕЛА- я ж не одна, в команде- уйду я (наплевать мне на их копейки), так ребята останутся без заработка!    
Провели нарезки – гости, все как один плЯкалЬ и писчалЬ!
Вышли на 2 муз.час. – марадьёж давай меня стебать – тамаНда, давай вытаскивай народ танцевать, а сами то в туалет, то на 3 этаж косяк курить бегут. Дядьки мне рассказывают как они в своё время гуляли, что свадьба НЕ ТАКА! 
Однако, зае…ли меня своими похотливыми предложениями (пойти за угол, на дискач или в бар) и танцами – во время танцев так прижимались, что я думала грудная клетка моя прилипнет к спине! Слушайте, а как противно, когда прижимаются (все как один) «чехлами от мобилок»! Так бы и кастрировала!
Я ж далеко не ВИАГРА! Видать сАПсем муЗыки одичали в селе!
Лана, в очередной мой скачок по лестнице меня зажали два наркоши и давай с лицо планом дышать – у меня головушка аж закружилась! 
И Я СТАЛА ЛОЖАТЬ! 
Тем более на голодный желудок- енти …..заказчики сказали, что посадят музыкантов всех в конце стола, но МЕСТА НЕ БЫЛО!? Гости подходили и подходили – приставляли стулья, пододвигались и гуляли!
Оператор с 6 утра их обслуживал, и когда я его внаглую посадила за стол – тут же его мягко попросили пришедшие гости!
Родители молодых каждый был занят своим делом- невесты – ВЫТАНЦОВЫВАЛИ гостей, жениха – разогревали закуски (+15 в зале!). Молодцы! Я успокоилась и решила продолжать только ради родителей. Какие у них были счастливые глаза!
Пропущу  – а чё нету леблядей и яЕць, наркоши требовали конкурсов, реквизит. трАпочки-костюмы азартно в танцах  кидали на пол и затаптывали, платочек на 7-40 просто вклочья порвали, посеянную где-то подвязку невесты заменили моей ажурной резинкой для волос, одни панталоны просто пришлось стаскивать с пьяного Вьюноши (орал -это мне на память!) невеста без конца ныла во время танцев! – хочу ползунки!
Решила снимать фату, так украли свидетельницу, мля!
Кто украл?! – Еле выплывают в зал пацаны 10 и 14 дет – чё хотите – НЕ НАЮ! И так 5 минут. Потом предложила будущих женихов расцеловать в сЧёчки – так кубическая дв.сестар начала орать про растление малолетних (забывая про страстные поцелуи с ними 5 мин назад!)
Лано, проехали и это!
Снимаем фату, молодые дотанцовывают песню – меня за руки дергает крёстный – мать-перемать- я ужО 15 мин как похитил свидетельницу. А вы никуя?!
Я от него отхожу, он за мной и гундит в ухо. И тут я ложанула! Взглянула на платье невесты и назвала её именем той невесты, у которой брали платье!
В глазах невесты засверкали молнии! 
Замяла ситуацию. Пошли дальше …. 
Короче, апогеем 3 стола стало громкое заявление одного из крёстных (которому я по «чехлу от мобильника» коленкой пару раз угрожающе провела), когда он стал приносить и ставить у края стола, где я стояла, рядом с молодыми, пустые бутылки, приговаривая: «Это тамаНде! Нехай здасть бутылки, хоть грошенят заробе!»
Папа молодой это все видел, подскочил ко мне и, успокаивая, предложил согреться винишком, так как я зубьями отстукивала чечётку от холода и воздержания от ответного удара по «чехлу»! 
Все гости заорали пей «До дна» И Я ВЫПИЛА! И МНЕ СТАЛО ТАКА ХОРОШО И УСЁ ПОФИГ!
Гости – на выход- автобусы ждут! УРРРРЯЯЯЯ!
Потом папа молодой извинялся и благодарил меня и всю нашу команду за прекрасно проведённую свадьбу. Оказывается (в кулуарах так скааать) гости меня нахваливали и говорили, что давно на такой свадьбе не гуляли! Но до меня эти слова как-то слабо доходили….бахус-с господа на голодный желудок!
И папа предложил за дружбу и на добрую память опрокинуть ишшшшо стаканчик винишка – второй пошёл как по маслу! После этого действия. Я повернулась счастливо  улыбаясь до своей команды, попросила собрать мои манатки и гордо удалилась походкой матроса в свою машину!
А для шефа пипец был в том, что это первые молодые за всё время работы, которые, кивнув головой и мило улыбаясь, удалились исполнять супружеские обязанности! Ни слова, плохого или хорошего – ни гу-гу !

P.S. И ещё! Спасибо огромное поварам, что не дали умереть с голоду моей команде! Я в наглую пошла на кухню и попросила кипятку и хлеба (как по приколу - в моей сумке лежала банка кофе!)! 
Певица сидит и загибается – желудочные спазмы – и в магазин не сгонять– зал-то на отшибе!
Повара от моей просьбы офигели! Давай бегом резать колбаску, накладывать салаты и потихоньку таскать нам – накрыли стол за занавеской (комната-ниша рядом с аппаратурой, завалена хламом, но был стол, а свет пробивался из-под занавески! Романтика, мля! Оператора чуть не вывернуло от такой санитарии- как-никак медик, но голод – не тётка!  
А я караулила аппаратуру, внычку глотая бутерброд!

Вот такое закрытие свадебного сезона!

----------


## Януська

*pypss*, ЖЕСТЬ!!! Во быдлище - то  :Jopa:  
Эх, люблю Высоцкого Владимира Семеновича. И про все то у него стихи есть , на каждый случай найдется. 
Там у соседа - пир горой,
       И гость - солидный, налитой,
       Ну а хозяйка - хвост трубой -
               Идет к подвалам, -
       В замок врезаются ключи,
       И вынимаются харчи;
       И с тягой ладится в печи,
               И с поддувалом.

А у меня - сплошные передряги:
То в огороде недород, то скот падет,
То печь чадит от нехорошей тяги,
А то щеку на сторону ведет.

       Там у соседей мясо в щах -
       На всю деревню хруст в хрящах,
       И дочь - невеста, вся в прыщах, -
               Дозрела, значит.
       Смотрины, стало быть, у них -
       На сто рублей гостей одних,
       И даже тощенький жених
               Поет и скачет.

А у меня цепные псы взбесились -
Средь ночи с лая перешли на вой,
И на ногах моих мозоли прохудились
От топотни по комнате пустой.

       Ох, у соседей быстро пьют!
       А что не пить, когда дают?
       А что не петь, когда уют
               И не накладно?
       А тут, вон, баба на сносях,
       Гусей некормленных косяк...
       Но дело даже не в гусях, -
               А все неладно.

Тут у меня постены появились,
Я их гоню и так и сяк - они опять,
Да в неудобном месте чирей вылез -
Пора пахать, а тут - ни сесть ни встать.

       Сосед маленочка прислал -
       Он от щедрот меня позвал, -
       Ну, я, понятно, отказал,
               А он - сначала.
       Должно, литровую огрел -
       Ну и, конечно, подобрел...
       И я пошел - попил, поел, -
               Не полегчало.

И посредине этого разгула
Я прошептал на ухо жениху -
И жениха, как будто ветром сдуло, -
Невеста, вон, рыдает наверху.

       Сосед орет, что он - народ,
       Что основной закон блюдет:
       Что - кто не ест, тот и не пьет, -
               И выпил, кстати.
       Все сразу повскакали с мест,
       Но тут малец с поправкой влез:
       "Кто не работает - не ест, -
               Ты спутал, батя!"

А я сидел с засаленною трешкой,
Чтоб завтра гнать похмелие мое,
В обнимочку с обшарпанной гармошкой -
Меня и пригласили за нее.

       Сосед другую литру съел -
       И осовел, и опсовел.
       Он захотел, чтоб я попел, -
               Зря, что ль, поили?!
       Меня схватили за бока
       Два здоровенных мужика:
       "Играй, паскуда, пой, пока
               Не удавили!"

Уже дошло веселие до точки,
Невесту гости тискают тайком -
И я запел про светлые денечки,
"Когда служил на почте ямщиком".

       Потом у них была уха
       И заливные потроха,
       Потом поймали жениха
               И долго били,
       Потом пошли плясать в избе,
       Потом дрались не по злобе -
       И все хорошее в себе
               Доистребили.

А я стонал в углу болотной выпью,
Набычась, а потом и подбочась, -
И думал я: а с кем я завтра выпью
Из тех, с которыми я пью сейчас?!

       Наутро там всегда покой,
       И хлебный мякиш за щекой,
       И без похмелья перепой,
               Еды навалом,
       Никто не лается в сердцах,
       Собачка мается в сенцах,
       И печка - в синих изразцах
               И с поддувалом.

А у меня - и в ясную погоду
Хмарь на душе, которая горит, -
Хлебаю я колодезную воду,
Чиню гармошку, и жена корит.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Янусь, а мы тут головы ломаем, 
приличия разные соблюдаем!
хотим создать праздник для людей
а попадаем на одних ....ледей!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Олечка,а может надо было всей командой собраться и тьфу на них-и ведь куда бы они делись-и видео и фото  всё у вас,и куда бы они делись? конечно, не знаю,может там другие обстоятельства были,и так невозможно было поступить,просто я за тебя испереживалась..........

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*bhbyf*,
 Иришенька, жаль было:
1. аппаратуру, тк.к точно переросло бы всё в драку и пипец технике. а она кровью и потом зарабатывалась
2. жалко было родителей - свезли со всей области гостей на праздник

зато напилась аки сапожник!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

да вот с техникой -это проблемы,с ней точно далеко не убежишь...:smile: но как-то наверное можно если не обезопасить себя,то хотя бы как-то приструнить этих ублюдков,Господа мэтры,поделитесь,пожалуйста ,секретом укрощения  свадебных доставал.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Ириша- коленкой по "чехлу мобильника" и стебать-стебать-стебать!
Например, самого ярого картёжника, который меня чуть с дерьмом не сожрал за отобранные карты (я их шутя схватила, спрятала на груди под пончо) и сказала- А теперь поиграем в игру "А ну-ка отними" и бежать на второй этаж, он за мной с дикими воплями - отдай! 
Я выскочила на середину Красной площади и демонстративно встала в позу- Ну что, будешь мне делать таможенный досмотр?! Тока нежно, я счикотки боюся- Он медленно приближается ко мне, красный как рак, только протягивает руку. а я приподняла пончо - картишки высыпались на пол- А я ему - Тебя, дорогой ждать, так и желание интимное пропадёт!
Ржачь гостей и трусливая пробежка гостя на улицу. Потом, во время нарезок, ему спец. подгадала:
- Я ждала Вас, когда вы мне сделаете .....приятно, а вы?!
- Нарезка- "Не пришёл, бо був не в форме я.....мама не пускала"- народ просто плЯкаЛЬ

----------


## orel

> Рады за вас, поздравляем!   С боевым крещением! Вы уже наш коллега?


Думаю, ДА! У брата невесты свадьба через месяц. Меня уже пригласили тамадой! Так что в бой! И ВАМ огромных успехов! СПАСИБКИ!

----------


## Cooller

Верижников - География (минусовка)

Я весь нет облазил нифига не нашол, а нужна песня уже послезавтра!
Помогите пожалуйста
Шлите сюда - sfaction89@mail.ru

----------


## Элен

Хочу  тоже  поплакаться. В  субботу  проводили  юбилей 50  лет. Сколько   было  торжеств,такого  ещё  не  видела. Когда  договаривались,было  сказано,что  будет  человек  60. Просила  что-нибудь  рассказать  об  отце-имениннике  дочерей. Ничего  не  знают,отец,как  отец,всю  жизнь  шофёром  работал  и  весь  сказ. Спросила  насчёт  призов - заплатят  за  мои  или  купят  сами. Сказали,что  безделушки  от  тамады  никому  не  нужны,сами  принесут  и  отдадут  вначале  вечера. Поздравлять  жена  не  хочет,дочки  стеснительные,на  все  мои  уговоры,что  так  не  делается - лишь  пожимали  плечами,да  зато  у  нас  гости  классные,весёлые,они  и  за  себя  и  за  нас  папу  развеселят.В  предпоследний  день  всё  же  согласились,что  когда  я  буду  петь  песню "С  днём  рожденья,папа" они  выйдут  с  белыми  розами  и  подарят  отцу.Но... розы  им  купить  некогда,заедьте,пожалуйста,купите,утром  уже  говорят. Ну  что  ж,я  думаю,гости  всё равно  вовремя  никогда  не  собираются,заехала,выбрала  самые  красивые  и  дорогущие  розы,блин... Звонит  музыкант-брат  оттуда. Уже  все  в  сборе  и  ждут. Хорошо  ехать  недолго,через  пятнадцать  минут  мы  с  мужем  там,у  меня  в  принципе  всё  готово,что  я  вижу... 27  человек  из  обещанных  60. Специально  пересчитала, мужчин  5-6  из  этих  27  гостей  постоянно  были  на  улице,курили  и  общались. У  меня  настроение  упало  сразу,что  с  ними  делать? Бабуся  старая  весь  вечер  просила  сделать  музыку  тихо,в  один  момент  вообще  попросили  вырубить  всё,потому  что  нужно  укачать  внука. Это  вообще  было... я  еле  упросила  брата  успокоиться. 
Так   вот,призы  мне  никто  не  дал  и  не  вспомнил  даже,пришлось  использовать  те,что  я  на  всякий  случай  всё равно  вожу  с  собой,за  цветы  не  заплатили,а  само  по  себе  красивое  поздравление  выглядело  не  так,как  мне  хотелось. Мне  показалось,что  изначально  была  неприятная  атмосфера,столики  были  расставлены  по  залу  и  люди  сидели  кучками,за  одним  только  молодёжь,они  постоянно  обжимались,целовались  и  принимать  участие  ни  в  танцах,ни  в  играх  не  хотели. Половина  гостей  были  преклонного  возраста  и  сидели,как  мухи. Вообщем,начало  было  в  3  часа,а  к  7  я  уже исчерпала  весь  свой  запас  развлекалок  за  столами. Ведь  всё  равно  всегда  рассчитываешь,что  люди  будут  танцевать  хоть  иногда. Но  тут  ноль. Говорю,ну  что,раз  танцевать  никто  не  желает,давайте  поиграем. Чуть  ли  не  насильно  тащу дочерей  и  всё - все  остальные  сидят,ждут  зрелищ. Всем  своим  видом  показываю  заказчикам,что  я  ничего  не  могу  сделать  с  таким  народом,они  как-будто  не  замечают. Можно  ведь  самим  проявить  инициативу,хоть  танцевать  выйти,если  уж  стесняешься  участвовать  в  играх. Вообщем,все  мои  задумки  остались  только  задумками. Получилась  хорошо  только  "Шляпа",потому  что  там  ничего  делать  не  нужно  было,даже  рот  открывать. Вообщем,я  в  расстройстве. Правда,люди  кто  подходил,говорили,что  им  понравилось,так  посмеялись  и  т.д. Но  я  то  знаю,что  вечер был  никакой  по  сравнению  с  теми,что  проводила  раньше. Это  ужасно,настроение  упало. Слушайте,вам  не  кажется,что  в  последнее  время люди   то  ли  зажрались,то  ли  ещё  чего... Играть  не  хотят,танцевать  тоже,сами  никакой  шутки  поддержать  не  могут.Переодеваться  тоже  уже  уговаривать  приходиться. Да  что  ж  такое? Такое  ощущение,что  вообще  весёлых  и  праздничных  душой  людей,как  раньше  были,не  остались. Нет,я  согласна,что  я  должна  быть  на  празднике  главным  клоуном,но  хотя  бы  зрители  должны  быть  у  этого  клоуна? Вот  побываешь  на   таком  стрёме  и  уже  ничего  больше  не  хочется...
Заплатили,кстати,как  договаривались... Но  сперва  спросили,сколько,хотя  прекрасно  знали,на  сколько  договаривались. Думали,может  сбавлю. А  нет,я  невозмутимо  взяла  положенную  сумму. Извините,я  на  гулянках  с  сотней   гужбанящих  людей  так  не  уставала,как  в  этом  царстве. Простите  меня,что  так  вот  всё  грустно. Но  может  кто  знает,что,что  с  ними  делать? И  зачем  такие  люди  вообще  собираются? Поесть  друг  перед  другом? Ведь  даже  ни  нажрался  никто  толком,как  на  всех  приличныъх  гулянках...:biggrin:

----------


## Лидия Омск

*Элен*,
 Приветик!! Вот я тебя и здесь нашла:biggrin: 
Прочитала я твою историю.
А что ты так растроилась ну не хотят люди веселится играть в игры и танцевать, ну и пускай бы сидели да курили может они все за этим и пришли туда.
И тебе легче не надо напрягаться:biggrin:

----------


## Элен

Лидусь,спасибо  за  поддержку!:smile: 
Ну,не  по  себе  мне  как-то... зачем  я  им  тогда  нужна? Да  и  удовлетворение  от  работы  должно  быть,люблю  деньги  отрабатывать,как  надо.:wink:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Но сперва спросили,сколько,хотя прекрасно знали,на сколько договаривались.


Вот тут и надо было им розы и призы приплюсовать! очень сочувствую, но свё таки не надо брать в голову! такие компании ведь не так часто встречаются, и они проводят праздник так, как заслуживают!
я вот тоже думаю, что надо на такой случай сидячий иметь про запас лотерею, например. Дедать ничего не надо, сиди призы получай. Лучше, конечно, беспроигрышную,а если народу больше, чем призов - то, те кому призов не достались - должны заплатить (штрафные билеты), по немножку, у нас рублей по 10 (чисто символически) - в фонд молодых или юбиляра.




> Вот такое закрытие свадебного сезона!


ещё больше сочувствую, Оля! А они там что, правда наркоманы? вот ужас! Даже не представляю, я бы наверное сбежала от такой толпы!
но, всётаки ты довела эту свадьбу, героизм, можно сказать! 
я свадьбы именно за то люблю, что туда приходят люди как то умиленно настроены, трогательные и очень добрые. Вот таких клиентов и гостей я нам всем желаю!!!!

----------


## цветок

Элен!
Не растраивайся так.Если уж они не смогли или не захотели отцу сделать приятное,то о гостях они вовсе не думали.Получили что хотели.
А ты тут не причём.Ты сделала всё,что смогла.А с призами меня уже тоже прокатывали.

----------


## Vanda

Доброй ночи всем! Я лет 15  работаю тамадой, но такие свадьбы мне не приходилось вести. Я читаю и думаю, что наверное у меня бы нервы не выдержали, но клоуном я всё равно не буду. У нас если хотят веселухи, я предлагаю или "Сердючку"(приглашённый артист) или КВНщиков, или есть у нас девушки с интересными инсценировками. Работаю на постоянном месте, в ресторане, по 3.4 свадьбы на неделе, так что на клоунаду здоровья не хватает.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Знаю, что у одной тамады есть такой момент, когда на свадьбу приходят детские игрушки невесты (типа вини-пух, ослик и еще кто-то третий) и поют ей песню про то, как им грустно, что невеста их покинула. Песня уже записана смешными голосами. На мотив "Belle". Я правда лично не видела этот номер, это мои знакомые музыканты мне расскажызвали, но номер зрелищный (костюмы - ростовые куклы), фанера записана, гостям ничего учить не надо, только делай вид, что поешь, и будь в образе. 
> 
> Всем удачи!!


Юля, такая классная идея! ростовые куклы - это конечно очень дорого,но, наверное можно бы было костюмы попроше придумать, если бы была фонограмма, да ещё смешными голосами. это вопрос техники, т.е. работа для музыкантов. к, сожалению у меня таких нет.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Работаю на постоянном месте, в ресторане,


Это мечта наверное, каждого из нас. я тоже летом - по3, 4 свадьбы и все в разных концах и города и пригородов, и с собой 40 кг. апаратуры и риквизита возишь, и зал в который едешь, знать не знаешь - вот тут здоровья побольше уйдёт, чем на одном месте, родном и знакомом, с раздевалкой, наверное, с командой поваров и официантов...

----------


## Vanda

На постоянном месте я только 7лет, а раньше тоже по кафе, школам, детским садам, забегаловкам разным. Есть с чем сравнить. Конечно, на одном месте легче, но посколько я ещё и солистка , то работаю каждый день, пою на заказах. Сегодня просто два дня рождения, две компании, я пою и тут проходит какая-то девушка в белом костюме, я боковым взглядом вижу её и у меня реакция как на свадьбе "так , невесту украли", когда увидела, что это не невеста, я поняла, что уже начались галюны, схожу с ума. Жду начало рождеств. поста, будет маленький отдых. Вот так!

----------


## maknata

*pypss*,
*Элен*,
 Ой, девчёнки, не сладко вам было... Сочуствую.. сама не раз попадала в такие передряги.. Но жизнь то продолжается! И хорошего то в нашей работе всё равно больше! Я обычно неделю после такого отхожу - а потом снова в бой!:smile: 
ПЫ.СЫ. Хотела перенести ваши рассказы в "свадебные истории" - но уже есть коментарии, поэтому будет непонятно что? да как?. Может сами скопируете и разместите там? А потом глядишь, кто то и книгу издаст "Записки тамады"?:wink:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*innca*,
*maknata*,
 Спасибо за поддержку!
Девочки - всё это фигня по сравнению с мировой революцией!
Главное надо держать хвост пистолетом, и усё будет пучком!

Как говАривала курица, перееханная танком, поднимаясь и отряхиваясь от пыли- ПААААдумаешь. ишшшшо и не так прижимали!

----------


## Януська

Элен, да не бери в голову, если народец эмоционально убогий, так их только пожалеть остается, ущербненькие ведь. Если семье нечего про юбиляра даже сказать, на вообще не понимаю нахрен юбилей широко отмечать? 
С розами конечно, надо было жестче. И ты еще как то все по скромному, типа: я думала сами догадаются...Такие уроды сами ни до чего не догадываются ими управлять нужно, и так по-наглее, что бы поняли кто тут хозяин. 
А я так вообще ежели не танцуют, просто включаю музыку и мне плевать, конкурсы только через 30 минут, пусть сидят за столом жрутЬ. 

*pypss*,
 Ты просто моя родственная душа :biggrin:  Про курицу - супер , никогда не слышала.

----------


## Януська

> *pypss*,
>  книгу издаст "Записки тамады"?:wink:


Это уже мной забитый брЭнд :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Предлагаю, как в лучших традициях: Страшные и невероятные приключения супер-ведущей тамады, описанные ею...и т.д.

----------


## maknata

*Януська*,
 Так как книга будет коллективного авторства - то и название придумаем сообща! :Aga:   Главное чтоб кто то чужой не слямзил!:biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

> Хотела перенести ваши рассказы в "свадебные истории"


НАСТАИВАЮ!
Перенести! Но копии!

----------


## Ильич

> Это уже мной забитый брЭнд


Отнюдь, это МОЙ  забитый бренд!
Наверное он НАШ. Для этого и тема Свадебные истории...

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Это уже мной забитый брЭнд    
> Предлагаю, как в лучших традициях: Страшные и невероятные приключения супер-ведущей тамады, описанные ею...и т.д.


Янусенька, мне писанины и так хватает - один диплом на проверке, другой на рабочем столе, не считая рефератов.
а приколов хватает....
вчера например. пришли 2 дефффочки из медколледжУ - 3! курс, нужно 2 реферата темы: АХТУНГ!
"Лечение беременности во время гриппа"
"Лечение беременности во время вагинального инфантилизма"
причём сказано это было на чистА и кАнкрЭтнА щирой украинськой мови(языке)
Я чуть со стула не свалилась от неожиданной постановки вопроса. переспросила. она на полном серьёзе повторяют темы и не врубаются!

так что Януся - точи перья и уперёд- строчи мемуары. тем более опыта у тебя целый крупногабаритный состав!

----------


## Ильич

Я прочитал эту жуткую историю от* pypss* и вспомнил свою теорию.
Когда то давно я тоже попадал на такие свадьбы, такой жести не было, но в харю заказчика деньги за работу бросал....
Потом понял  что все зависит от цены за труд. Если цена мала ты работаешь много в столовых с +15 в зале. Стоит поднять цену, как ты начинаешь работать реже но в кафе,  с более менее приличной публикой задираешь дальше цену  и ты работаешь еще реже но в дорогих ресторанах с кондиционером....
При этом твой совокупный доход за сезон - НЕ МЕНЯЕТСЯ  и даже растет.
Но такими эксперементами можно заниматься, если есть есть посторонний доход, который кормит.
Тот кто живет со свадеб на такое врядли решиться. Хотя я монторю себя уже 7 лет и полностью эту теорию проверил.
Стоит в моем календаре появится паре обсиканых столовых.. я поднимаю гонорар за работу и всплываю в кафе и какбаках.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Стоит в моем календаре появится паре обсиканых столовых.. я поднимаю гонорар за работу и всплываю в кафе и какбаках.


  Да простит свадебный мЭтр Ильич слова и чуЙства такого мУлимЭтра как я, однако хочу огрызнуться)))))):
1. Для многих, особенно женщин-тамадес, занятие этим, на первый взгляд легким, трудом является в первую очередь САМОРЕАЛИЗАЦИЕЙ, а денежная сторона вопроса - это уже вторично!
2. К сожалению наблюдаю ЗВЕЗДИЗМ среди многих местных(в нашем городе) ведущих, музыкантов, видео-фотооператоров- ЧТО ОБРАТНО ПРОПОРЦИОНАЛЬНО качеству услуг и отношению к клиентам.
В чём это выражается, да вот простой пример. всем до боли знакомый - АУКЦИОНЫ караваев, тортов, подарков
Я НИКОГДА их не провожу ПРИНЦИПИАЛЬНО! и конечно же беседую с молодыми, объясняя почему - ДА чтоб не ставить в неловкое положение менее обеспеченных гостей перед  более зажиточными (в 90% просто зажранных и нарванных!) гостей.
И самое удивительное. что все, даже самые яростные защитники традиций, в этом вопросе со мной соглашаются.
Аргумент многих, что аукцион - это помощь молодым, денЮжку вернуть за свадьбу- просто смешон!
У меня на стриптизе на этой последней гоблинской свадьбе заработали 225 грн., ползунки -всего 458. Зато никого не поставили в неловкое положение и не разделяли гостей на дорогих по поадркам и родных по сердцу!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Стоит в моем календаре появится паре обсиканых столовых.. я поднимаю гонорар за работу и всплываю в кафе и какбаках.


теория, конечно, правильная, но опять же не для каждой местности. У меня расценки одни из самых низких - но я всего 2 раза работала в столовой, и 1 в заводоуправлении, 1 на дому ( из 48), если поднять цену, правильно из кафе и недорогих ресторанов, сразу попадаешь в крутые рестораны ( мне таких клиентов агенство подкидывает), и люди не те, и порядки в этих ресторанах- ужас!!! поэтому, очень хочется какую то золотую середину - вот в нашем городе, это примерно и есть - цена чуть- чуть повыше, чем самая низкая! а в маленьких городках, больших сёлах - там ведь вообще не всегда рестораны то есть, поэтому с помошью цены - не всё решишь. конечно сложно.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Ой, ребятЫ, со мной такая жесть произошла в эту субботу! Отходняк конкретный у меня!


зашибись, веселуха)) ладно еще ты у нас бывалая, так все в свои руки взяла, молодец! а вообще не расстраивайся, у всех такие вот свадебки бывают, мне кажется, это чтобы не расслабляться нам бог подкидывает)) удачи тебе!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Короче, апогеем 3 стола стало громкое заявление одного из крёстных (которому я по «чехлу от мобильника» коленкой пару раз угрожающе провела), когда он стал приносить и ставить у края стола, где я стояла, рядом с молодыми, пустые бутылки, приговаривая: «Это тамаНде! Нехай здасть бутылки, хоть грошенят заробе!»


ну ваааще, и смех и грех, поубивала бы всех))((())((
Прямо какой то садом и гоморра, если бы на меня такое взвалили, не уверена, что я бы все это выдержала, знаю есть слово надо и иногда просто нужно плюнуть на всех этих дебилов, найти пару нормальных людей и вести вечер для них. Обидно что женишок с невестой такие козлы оказались, видно интеллект ниже плинтуса, им же и не повезло, ты то отыграла и забыла, а им с такой башкой всю жизнь жить





> Такое ощущение,что вообще весёлых и праздничных душой людей,как раньше были,не остались. Нет,я согласна,что я должна быть на празднике главным клоуном,но хотя бы зрители должны быть у этого клоуна? Вот побываешь на таком стрёме и уже ничего больше не хочется...


да нет, остались и хорошие люди, просто они как то кучкуются, если уж хорошие и веселые, так почти все, а если дыбылы, так тоже почти все. Каковы они сами, такая и компания у них, с такими людьми сталкивалась, с ними и поговорить то не о чем, интеллекта 0, знать бы что так, просто отказываться заранее да и фиг с ними





> А я так вообще ежели не танцуют, просто включаю музыку и мне плевать, конкурсы только через 30 минут, пусть сидят за столом жрутЬ.


во во, молодца!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Для многих, особенно женщин-тамадес, занятие этим, на первый взгляд легким, трудом является в первую очередь САМОРЕАЛИЗАЦИЕЙ, а денежная сторона вопроса - это уже вторично!


вот в точку, для меня так, работа постоянная есть ,поэтому работаю редко, но иногда так хоцааа, аж мочи нет)))






> Потом понял что все зависит от цены за труд. Если цена мала ты работаешь много в столовых с +15 в зале. Стоит поднять цену, как ты начинаешь работать реже но в кафе, с более менее приличной публикой задираешь дальше цену и ты работаешь еще реже но в дорогих ресторанах с кондиционером....


я так думаю, что для этого нужен хороший стаж, чтобы цену поднимать, я пока себе не могу этого позволить, так как знаю мне еще расти и расти)) благо вы в этом помогаете, спасибо вам всем!

----------


## Януська

*Ильич* Вам респектище!!!! Все правильно, цену себе надо знать. Я в принципе сильно не задираюсь, но по городу цена не низкая. Сильно много брать не хочу, потому как "насосы" всякие будут попадаться в шикарных кабаках, которые "через губу смотрят". А такие мне не нужны. Слишком бедных тоже в сад. Работаю для среднего класса. Хотя мой багаж в не одну сотню свадеб позволяет считаться опытной тамадой. :Aga:

----------


## Кубаночка

*pypss*,
 А я вот не поняла про прижимание к мобильным. Вы танцуете с гостями? Этот же вопрос адресую всем ведущим! :Oj:

----------


## Януська

Меня, таку гарну дивчину, хлопцы частенько потанцевать приглашают. А я не отказываюсь :)

----------


## Инна Р.

> Этот же вопрос адресую всем ведущим!


Да, когда приглашают, приходится танцевать, этот момент очень не люблю, изобретаю способы чем бы заняться, пока медляк, что б все видели - я сильно занята! а некоторые гости, бывают удивлены, когда им отказываешь, думают, что раз тебе платят - ты должна!:mad:

----------


## Януська

*innca*,
 А что в этом такого? Или Вы вообще танцевать не любите? Я считаю, что это тоже входит в мою работу. Да тем более и самой в удовольствие, если конечно мужчина приятен. Частенько и сама могу пригласить, если вижу что гость одинокий и скучает. Не вижу в этом ничего плохого.

----------


## Инна Р.

> А что в этом такого? Или Вы вообще танцевать не любите? Я считаю, что это тоже входит в мою работу. Да тем более и самой в удовольствие, если конечно мужчина приятен. Частенько и сама могу пригласить, если вижу что гость одинокий и скучает. Не вижу в этом ничего плохого.
> __________________


Я тоже в этом ничего плохого не видела, пока не случилась такая история, когда работаешь от агенства, люди платят за тебя очень дорого. И вот был у меня такой банкет, ночной 4 часа программы, 2 часа дискотеки ( разная стоимость), и вот в 4утра, когда я уже устала как чучка, программу отработала и дальше просто включала музыку (дискотека), ко мне подходит без конца очень не трезвый и очень не приятный мужчина. Говорит, любезно - включите медленный, я включаю, он меня приглашае, раза три я станцевала, а дпотом стала отказывать и услыша от него злую агрессивную фразу - за тебя заплачено, будешь танцевать сколько я захочу!маленькая ссора,... Потом он бегал за мной с фужером, угощал, извинялся, но я осталась обиженной. Выяснила в агенстве - должна я танцевать или нет. мне ответили - нет, не должна! и я решила - что танцевать с клиентами я не буду. но, иногда танцую, когда приглашает, кто то хороший, с кем установились приятные отношения. тоесть танцую, когда хочу я, а не клиенты!!!:smile:

----------


## Ильич

> Да простит свадебный мЭтр Ильич слова и чуЙства такого мУлимЭтра как я, однако хочу огрызнуться)))))):


Моя теория придумана для себя, возможно она работвает только в нашем городе, согласен что очень большая цена выносит к весьма ЦИКАВЫМ людям, поэтому я не гилячу цену, так посредине.....


> Выяснила в агенстве - должна я танцевать или нет. мне ответили - нет, не должна! и я решила - что танцевать с клиентами я не буду.


Слава богу что меня не приглашают... Хотя был случай когда подруга одного быка на его глазавх клеилась... отбился....


> Говорит, любезно - включите медленный, я включаю, он меня приглашае, раза три я


Я бы на его месте поступил так же , такую красивую женщину и не пригласить... я бы не смог...

----------


## хухрындик

> за тебя заплачено, будешь танцевать сколько я захочу


Если клиент начинает говорить со мной в таком тоне, тупо собираю аппарат и ухожу домой... На выездах такого пока не было, но на точке пару раз было...

----------


## Марья

*bhbyf*,
 Спасибо за Звездочку!
*Ильич*,
Владимир Ильич, в какое время удобно написать Вам по поводу моего компьютерного ликбеза и стихов для переодевалок?

----------


## Марья

> за тебя заплачено, будешь танцевать сколько я захочу


Я в таких случаях говорю, что заплачено не Вами. А с заказчиками таких случаев не было (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу). Один, правда, был. На корпоративе. Генеральный директор фирмы. Он не танцевать хотел, а хотел, чтобы я осталась до окончания банкета. Оговоренное время я уже отработала и в качестве ведущей не нужна, в принципе, была. Вот такой каприз у него возник: я поеду домой и ты поедешь. Причем никаких поползновений интимного плана не было, жена тут же рядом находилась. Я по-хорошему пыталась объяснить ему бессмысленность моего пребывания здесь, на что он ответил уже на повышенных. Ну тут я тоже не выдержала и стали в голос добавила: "У Вас есть притензии к моей работе? Нет? Тогда давайте сохраним доброжелательный тон!" И тут его как подменили, сразу заизвинялся, мол, привычка дурная,  людьми командовать. И уже по-человечески стал уговаривать, чтобы я еще чуть-чуть осталась... А мне куда деваться? Гонорар-то получить надо. В итоге я прождала еще два часа. Меня усадили за стол, поили вкусно-кормили. Два раза тост поднимали за то, что я такой хороший праздник им подарила. И за эти два часа ожидания он рассчитался со мной по двойному тарифу и еще тачку вызвали и домой доставили.

----------


## Ильич

> Владимир Ильич, в какое время удобно написать Вам по поводу моего компьютерного ликбеза и стихов для переодевалок?


Стучись на АСЬКу, время блин штука относительня по Москве было бы удобно с15-00 до19-00 или вечером если я в эфире..

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> А я вот не поняла про прижимание к мобильным. Вы танцуете с гостями? Этот же вопрос адресую всем ведущим!


Танцую!
Во-первых, в наших краях народ степенный встает из-за стола и ждЁть, кто ж первым начнёт коленца выкидывать - вот я и начинаю.....выёживаться, затягиваю в танец колеблющихся, а потом потихоньку сруливаю курить.
Во время танц. пауз и без приглашения выхожу танцевать, т.к. сидение в уголочке. протянув ножки меня морально шЫбко утомляет, расслабляет.
Поэтому танцую, скачу аки коза - надеюсь скинуть пару десятков килограмммов))))))
А приставал просто отшивать, для особо наглых - договориться с диджеем, музыкантом или официантом. что вы его жена и кивать в его сторону.   
А для особоозабоченных - грубо, но в точку - "А ничего, что я беременна и меня тошнит?" - грубо. но действенно

Ильич!)))))))вам такой метод точно не подходит!

----------


## Инна Р.

у меня всё утро не отправляются ответы. мука какая то, всем спасибо за поддержку!

----------


## Ильич

> Ильич!)))))))вам такой метод точно не подходит!


Мене просто ТошНить...

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Мене просто ТошНить...


Главное, чтоб на малоХольные огурчики не тянуло)))))))))))))

----------


## АсичкаД

> Да, когда приглашают, приходится танцевать, этот момент очень не люблю


привет всем...вот читаю ваши сообщения и не могу  :Oj:    не вклиниться...
я тоже не люблю этот момент, даже если приглашает знакомый, муж мой как глянет, а я сразу...:а я пою. Начинает ломать, но я брови нахмурю, и он тикает!!!!! Я им объясняю, что самая главная причина неохоты танцевать: во-первых - я на работе, во - вторых, щас ещё один придёт, потом ещё один, а работать - то когда?

И это действует.....

И ещё один момент: девушки, вот видите, как одинаково думают мужчины. Мой муж всегда говорит мне тоже самое что и  ИЛЬИЧ... что мол лучше сыграть два раза в месяц дороже , чем драть горло и портить нервы 4 раза в месяц. Хотя слава Богу... и берём за свадьбы дороже всех остальных музыкантов, и халтуры каждые выходные есть.... :Oj:   :Ha:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Ильич*,
*АсичкаД*,
 Да и у нашей команды цены не такие уж и маленькие по городу. Есть конечно "суповики", которые работают за 400 грн. тамада и музыка
У нас все 4 удовольствия в одном флаконе стоят 2.5 тыс. грн- видео-фото-музыка-тамада
Ежели по-парно, по каждая пара по 1,5 штуки  
спец.эффекты отдельно...
И залы разные - не от зала зависит дух свадьбы. а от настроения гостей, от азарта и куража ведущего и тонкого чутья музыкантов
Иль я не права?

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Если клиент начинает говорить со мной в таком тоне, тупо собираю аппарат и ухожу домой... На выездах такого пока не было, но на точке пару раз было...


Дима. как быстро ты собираешь аппарат!? - Научи провинцию)))))))))))))))
У нас собирание-разбирание по пол-часа- за это время аппаратуру могут превратить в хлам.
И как дальше работать, если с идиЙтов  быстро ничего не возьмёшь кроме анализов и мозготрёпки, а работать надо - практически каждый день - то митинг-петинг, то запись голоса-музыки?!

----------


## АсичкаД

*pypss*,
 Я С ТОБОЙ ПОЛНОСТЬЮ СОГЛАСНО!!! Каково настроение гостей, и какого характера сами гости зависит 50% хорошей свадьбы, ну и от чутья и тамады , и музыкантов. Даже старый репертуар можно так преподнести, что гости уходя домой будут думать, Боже сколько у них новых песен. Есть музыканты которые идут в ногу с новыми хитами, но это не означает, что они играют лучше всех. Так же и тамада: можно так обыграть старую игру или конкурс, что гости подумают, Боже такого мы ещё не видели. Честно вам скажу, ведущая я некудышняя, меня спасает что муж меня поддерживает, что-то он скажет, что-то я , и всё, конкурсов мало провожу, так как я уже когда -то писала, если вижу, что гости хотят танцевать, пусть лучше танцуют.
 Некрасиво хвастаться, но это и не хвастовство, а просто для нас всех наверное приятно, когда гости уходя после праздника домой прощаются и с вами,благодарят вас,или нас,  а не тупо вышли из зала и всё, как будто вас(нас) и не видят. Большинство свадеб проходят у нас на ура. Но и от зала многое зависит. Тоже не люблю играть в столовы, в них никакого уюта, праздничности. Я немножко отошла от темы. Были у нас на свадьбе гости из Киева. Мужчина лет 60-65, всё время приносил мне записочки, в которых в стихотворной форме шло представление следующего выступающего, из их компании. Писал он их на ходу. Ну и так приносит он мне четвёртую записку, я глянула, так в неё , промеждупрочим, так как пела и было некогда, сказав ему, мол когда сядут к столу я объявлю. И пока гости танцевали 7-40, я прочла записку, и обалдела, настолько было приятно.

Подяка вдячних гостей...

Дорогі й шановні музиканти,
Та ведучі в нашому кільці.
Зразу видно, ви не практиканти,
А від роду справжні фахівці.
То ж нехай вам Бог дає здоров’я,
Щоб могли веселість в душі мать.
І щоб з серцем, ніжністю , любов’ю,
Всіх людей уміли звеселять.

Под конец свадьбы он опять подошёл ко мне, дал записку сказал спасибо и ушёл, а у нас опять - таки руки были заняты, так как проходил обряд снятия фаты. Опять читаю:

Благодарность от имени зала…

Как играют ловко музыканты, 
В обществе непьющих и хмельных.
Я спросил себя: « А мог стакан ты 
Выпить залпом , запросто за них?»
И душа секретно подсказала,
Вы для нас сегодня, как родня,
Я не выйду, миленькие, с зала,
Всё не выпив за вас всех до дна.

Аж настроение поднялось, аж следующую свадьбу играть захотелось...

----------


## хухрындик

> Дима. как быстро ты собираешь аппарат!? - Научи провинцию)))))))))))))))


А никто не заставляет собирать его и убегать! Я ухожу с гордо поднятой головой. Чего добьються люди если разобьют аппарат??? Купят они его все равно... Не знаю как в провинции, а в городе каждая хорошая точка под присмотром "крыши". Туда не просто устроиться, но и таких пакостей не допускают. Клиенты в большинстве об этом знают и максимум что себе позволяют - это попытаться выдернуть шнуры из колонок (что у них никак не получиться... спиконы...).
Да и с другой стороны чего они добьються если разобьют аппарат? Что мы продолжим играть???
То же самое по поводу ругани. Если клиент не прав и ругаеться с нами и оскорбляет нас... А потом подходит и хочет заказать песню, мы ему отказываем....

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*АсичкаД*,
 АБАЛЬДЕТЬ!))))))))))))))
Молодец!

----------


## Инна Р.

Дорогі й шановні музиканти,
Та ведучі в нашому кільці.
Зразу видно, ви не практиканти,
А від роду справжні фахівці.
То ж нехай вам Бог дає здоров’я,
Щоб могли веселість в душі мать.
І щоб з серцем, ніжністю , любов’ю,
Всіх людей уміли звеселять.

Молодцы! вот таких нам всем клиентов - понимающих и благодарных!

----------


## АсичкаД

Да, девчонки!!!! Если бы "жлобы " были хоть каплю похожи на таких как этот.... Как легко бы нам с вами тогда работалось...но увы... бывают редкостные экземпляры!!!!! :cool:

----------


## Ильич

> И залы разные - не от зала зависит дух свадьбы. а от настроения гостей, от азарта и куража ведущего и тонкого чутья музыкантов
> Иль я не права?


Я мистик. Есть залы где всегда свадьбы проходят отлично, а есть залы где никогда отличной свадьбы не было, всегда какой-то киндебобель протзойдет...
А есть залы в которые я просто не хожу. Там по определекнию хорошей свадьбы быть не может.... Зал помнит Никиту Хрущева... Полы скрипят, акустики нет - вечное эхо, кухня отстой ...

----------


## Инна Р.

я тоже дважды работала в одном зале, ресторан хороший, админы тоже, а свадьбы обе странные - никакие, гости послушные, безинициативные - всё как то скованоо... странно, но факт.

----------


## стасмирнов

> Я мистик


Точно,Ильич, есть такие места.Аура что ли там такая - только поминки проводить. А есть кабак у нас, там администратор может подойти и начать указывать ведущему, что нужно делать, музыкантам громкость регулировать.Я, старый дурак раз не выдержал,спросил её - "Мадам,у Вас месячные начались, а то Вы сегодня бред какой то несёте ?". Самое интересное, после этого случая,а был он года3, 4 назад, мы с ней лучшие друзья. С волками жить...

----------


## Януська

*стасмирнов*, вы как-то принижаете себя! Что это за "старый дурак"? По поводу "дурак" я даже писАть не буду ибо это не так, а вот по поводу "старый" ...не сочтите за лесть, но все наши девчонки со мной согласятся, Вы у нас мужчина в самом расцвете сил (судя по аватару) :Aga:

----------


## Djazi

> Я, старый дурак раз не выдержал,спросил её - "Мадам,у Вас месячные начались, а то Вы сегодня бред какой то несёте ?".


Немного грубовато как-то.  Сейчас звучит формулировка так: У вас что- критические дни?
 Соглашусь с Януськой- правда, совсем не старый:)
У меня тоже два зала попали под подозрение: Как-то вроде все веселятся, но я чувствую, что нет контакта  с публикой.

----------


## стасмирнов

> а вот по поводу "старый"


Ой, спасибо,нарвался на комплимент называется!

----------


## стасмирнов

> Сейчас звучит формулировка так: У вас что-


Так вот в том то и дело, что у неё,судя по настроению как раз месячные!

----------


## Вета

Вчера провела свадьбу глухо-немых. Старалась, конечно, говорить, помедленнее, артикулировать и т.д. А тут друзья-немые занимают места молодых и требуют от них Танго и Латино...Еле уговорила, чтоб свидетели станцевали Танго, а молодожены уж латино, как-нибудь...смотрю, невеста,которая в отличие от жениха, хоть что-то слышит и как-то говорит - и та в ступор вошла...Ну, думаю, пора на выручку - хватаю первого попавшегося - нормального и ударились с ним в Латино, а молодожены уж,глядя на нас...Вырулили... Так те, самозванцы, опять не встают с мест, видете ли теперь им Вальс подавай!..Тут родители на помощь пришли, а за ними и все гости закружились...Я к чему всё это - целую неделю сидела как ДУРА, думала,что да как,чтоб всё и всем понятно было и никого не обидеть, а тут... сами такие же и подставляют друзей!  
 А в остальном - всё прошло неплохо.

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Вета*!

поздравляю с боевым крещением!!!

У меня тоже вчера был сложный юбилей. Хоть все видели и слышали хорошо, но некоторые напились как свиньи. И им бесполезно было что-либо говорить.

А один пьяный урод (зять именинницы) говорит мне. мол, давай. тамада заводи гостей. Хочу, чтобы все танцевали!!

Я сначала хотела отморозится. но потом думаю, а как быть?? Ну придумала там кое-чего. Нуу поднялся народ кое-как.

Фу!!! как приятно с нормальными людьми работать!!!

----------


## olgaring

Всем привет. Сегодня смотрела концерт Тото Котунье по каналу Интер, он мастерски работал с залом. Мне очень понравилась одна его композиция, где он просит зал, сначала повторять за ним женщин потом мужчин. К сожалению , я не запомнила под какую песню всё это делалось, может кто-нибудь смотрел и запомнил. Было бы неплохо под это освежить приход итальянца, о котором много писалось здесь на форуме. Есть знатоки творчества Котуньо? Помню только в начале он поёт А-а-а...

----------


## HAMMER

привет всем! я в субботу работал на АРМЯНСКОЙ свадьбе! Тамады небыло, мол мы и сами неплохие тамады! я думаю вы себе можете представить что за свадьба получилась! я считаю что праздник без ведущего - это разброд и шатание! да ещё и достали эти армяне своей национальной музыкой, у меня аж голова разболелась к вечеру!

----------


## Johann

> *Tip-Top*,
> *Ledi*,
> *Виталич*,
>  спасибище вам!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Можно мне тоже эту репку на почту? Большое срасибо.
dshambul@online.de

----------


## Кубаночка

Всем добрый-добрый день!!!
ПРовела свадьбу, людям понравилось :Oj:  
А теперь звонит дядька из Сочи, они открыли новый ресторан. Ведущих заранее заказать не успели, зовут провести Новогодний банкет (5-6 часов программы на 170 чел (люди все разные, друг с другом не знакомые) Вопрос: брать или я слишком быстро набрала разгон? Музыкант говорит :Aga:

----------


## Ильич

Конечно брать!
Чего тут думать! И не продешевить!
СОЧИ, что Москва нынче т ак что и гонорары должны быть московские....

----------


## Инна Р.

> Вопрос: брать или я слишком быстро набрала разгон? Музыкант говорит


Конечно брать! Время подготовиться есть, чем быстрее разгон, тем быстрее прибыль и успех! Не тормози!:smile:

----------


## стасмирнов

> достали эти армяне своей национальной музыкой,


Кавказцы публика не простая,согласен. Зато уж если попал в тему - парнас лопай гребёшь. Тут уж не до высокого, заработал на них, и слава Аллаху!Прости Господи.

----------


## стасмирнов

> или я слишком быстро


Нет, не слишком. Нужно быстрее.И прав Ильич, ты ведь не через реку на закорки просишься, а работать.Тем более сами позвали. А в Сочи у меня в кафе дружок работает, расценки!.А в  Москву он не хочет.

----------


## стасмирнов

> Вчера провела свадьбу глухо-немых.


Слушай!Если бы не прочитал своими глазами - на поверил бы ни в жись!Такого варианта у меня ещё не было.У староверов проводил, у цыганей,у кавказцев, у пары с разницей в возрасте 30 лет,с разницей в росте 25 см.(невеста выше).Он реально,не вру, на табурет вставал,когда горько кричали.С подконвойным женихом проводил,в столовке зоны,да разве упомнишь всё.А вот,что бы немые и глухие... в тишине...Кайф!

----------


## HAMMER

> Кавказцы публика не простая,согласен. Зато уж если попал в тему - парнас лопай гребёшь. Тут уж не до высокого, заработал на них, и слава Аллаху!Прости Господи.


У нас, на свадьбе сильно не заработаешь, заказывать подходят конечно, но они считают что нам уже заплатили, и поэтому мы сегодня работаем для них! Конечно бывает парнас, но это от людей всё зависит!

----------


## нарспи

Всем привет! Классный у вас сайт, я к вам присоединяюсь. Я новичок. Как тамада только начинаю, и постоянно жутко нервничаю. Особенно когда встречаюсь первый раз с клиентами. У меня вопрос, а кто как из вас стал тамадой? Что вас на это дело двинуло? Любовь к праздникам?
я сама по образованию актриса, понятно, мне не хватает творчества в обыденных буднях. И еще хочу быть не зависимой! Как вы думаете а тамада это зависимая профессия или призвание?

----------


## Инна Р.

> а кто как из вас стал тамадой? Что вас на это дело двинуло? Любовь к праздникам?


У нас есть тема "КТО МЫ". там мы всё о себе и описываем, ты тоже можешь всё прочесть и написать о себе! так и познакомимся!:smile:

----------


## нарспи

Спасибо, за совет, я еще везде не была.. У меня  дух захватывает, от этого сайта. Какое количество творческих натур, я хочу быть не хуже чем вы))))))). Буду стараться!!!!

----------


## olgaring

Привет всем, хотелось бы узнать, есть ли на форуме, кроме Babich пользователи из Казахстана?

----------


## Лраиса

[Привет!! Коллеги!! Прошу вашего совета, у нас в городе будет открытие нового банка и меня зовут провести  это открытие, а у меня такого никогда не было. Что делать!! Отказаться не хочется, помогите, кто чем сможет
Очень жду….


lorika@amur.ru

----------


## zews

Люди!!!! Как провести творческий вечер студии бального танца (15 лет)
Буду благодарен за любой совет или идею. Было бы великолепно, если бы у кого-нибудь нашелся подобный сценарий.

zewsaa@mail.ru

Лишнее спасибо не бывает лишним!

----------


## lav1979

про банк было уже -поищите в темку "Помогите, ищу..." 

хотя у вас открытие... 
ну первым делом красная лента, можно запустить шары с изображением денег
как правило на открытие приглашают живую музыку, артистов, аниматоров. Ведущий рассказывает о преимуществах нового заведения и т.п. Представляет дирекцию, дает им слово. Можно провести банковскую викторину для присутствующих. Можно сделать какой нить денежный стенд, чтоб с ним фоткались (дарка в стенде, голову засовываешь туда и фотографируешься). 
Можно какое нить дерево презентовать банку -чтоб все из присутствующих повесили туда по любой своей денежке- типа для развития, на удачу и т.п. 
Можно коктейлями угощать посетителей -причем презентовать их банковскими названиями: мечта операционистки, шурщая зелень, ну кароче такую чушь всякую))) 
Еще можно выпустить шуточные деньги с наименованием банка и раздавать их посетителям -правда надо придумать зачем они им нужны))))

----------


## lav1979

ну мало того что, что конечно буду выступления, можно организовать конкурс танца среди зрителей. 
а вообще, раз это творческий вечер -то наверно все будет основано на выступлениях, на благодарностях тем то тем то, повспоминать былое, старые фотографии, как все начиналось, викторину провести ту же, можно конкурс на лучшее бальное платье... а можь королеву и короля какого нить выбрать заодно? )))

----------


## zews

Спасибо!!! :flower:  
Идеи хорошие. Ждем дальше.

zewsaa@mail.ru

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Еще можно выпустить шуточные деньги с наименованием банка и раздавать их посетителям -правда надо придумать зачем они им нужны))))


как зачем? деньги надо не раздавать а отдавать(то есть бесплатоно,но не даром) а за какой-нибудь конкурс,например,назвать как можно больше синонимов слову деньги,-башли,капуста,и.т.д.,придумать опять таки вторую строчку двустишия, а первой мажет быть,например- "хотим мы банку пожелать......."( а ответ может быть:богатеть и процветать),а на эти денежки можно устроить аукцион и продать что-нибудь интересное..

----------


## maknata

*zews*,
Если вы будете собирать все поколения студии то я бы открыла этот вечер каким то танцем (например вальсом) в котором бы танцевали все поколения. Начинают самые маленькие, потом выходят постарше и т.д. А может быть у первых выпускников студии уже есть свои дети, которые тоже танцуют? Это было бы ваще шикарно - танцуют родители, к ним выходят их дети.

----------


## maknata

Ндя.. отправила сообщение, а потом в голову стукнуло - "Танцы со звёздами" - этот телепроэкт кажись по всем странам прошёл. Дык устройте свои "Танцы со звёздами" - пригласите на танец кого-то из своих известных людей - мэра, директора какого нить завода (вам то лучше знать кто у вас там "знаменитость":wink: )

----------


## zews

Ага, мне нравится. Спасибо :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Особенно с поколениями. Хотя дата не очень большая - 15 лет
Записано. Ждем ещё.

----------


## Yuli4ka

> на эти денежки можно устроить аукцион и продать что-нибудь интересное..


Договориться с администрацией, чтобы участники, набравшие наибольшее кол-во таких "денег" могли стать клиентами банка.... Ну может льгота какая....

Народ будет стараться!!! Здесь главное - не слишком легкие задания, а потом, чтобы правильно провести подстчет голосов... иначе, народ бедт возмущаться...

----------


## Yuli4ka

*lav1979*,




> ну первым делом красная лента, можно запустить шары с изображением денег
> как правило на открытие приглашают живую музыку, артистов, аниматоров. Ведущий рассказывает о преимуществах нового заведения и т.п. Представляет дирекцию, дает им слово. Можно провести банковскую викторину для присутствующих. Можно сделать какой нить денежный стенд, чтоб с ним фоткались (дарка в стенде, голову засовываешь туда и фотографируешься). 
> Можно какое нить дерево презентовать банку -чтоб все из присутствующих повесили туда по любой своей денежке- типа для развития, на удачу и т.п. 
> Можно коктейлями угощать посетителей -причем презентовать их банковскими названиями: мечта операционистки, шурщая зелень, ну кароче такую чушь всякую))) 
> Еще можно выпустить шуточные деньги с наименованием банка и раздавать их посетителям -правда надо придумать зачем они им нужны))))



 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> ну первым делом красная лента, можно запустить шары с изображением денег
> как правило на открытие приглашают живую музыку, артистов, аниматоров. Ведущий рассказывает о преимуществах нового заведения и т.п. Представляет дирекцию, дает им слово. Можно провести банковскую викторину для присутствующих. Можно сделать какой нить денежный стенд, чтоб с ним фоткались (дарка в стенде, голову засовываешь туда и фотографируешься). 
> Можно какое нить дерево презентовать банку -чтоб все из присутствующих повесили туда по любой своей денежке- типа для развития, на удачу и т.п. 
> Можно коктейлями угощать посетителей -причем презентовать их банковскими названиями: мечта операционистки, шурщая зелень, ну кароче такую чушь всякую))) 
> Еще можно выпустить шуточные деньги с наименованием банка и раздавать их посетителям -правда надо придумать зачем они им нужны))))


здорово, так сходу все придумала, вот это профи, мысли сразу пошли в нужном направлении, я бы сидела час думала, класс!!!

----------


## temelena

Привет всем! Свадьбы не проводила уже лет восемь (возраст, работа...). Хотя приработок был не плохой. Тут мой начальник попросил провести свадьбу у сына. Заглянула на этот сайт, посидела, почитала... Свадьба прошла на "Ура", благодаря всем вам. Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## Очарование

Всем огромный привет!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Провела в субботу великолепную свадьбу!!! Было весело, романтично, дружно и лирично! Провела конкурс с 6-ю девушками, которые приносили по очереди бокал вина и т.д.  в итоге, мужики с удовольствием и штанами поделились! ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА КОНКУРС!!!!!!! Были мои Восточные красавцы))))) Вот это была просто умора! Я их выпускала по очереди: 1 красавица: В паранже, юбке прозрачной и набедренный платок :biggrin: погремучий повязала на грудь 2 красавица: В том же наряде, но друго цвета+парик черный на голове и 3 красавица: Набедренный платок, лифчик огромного размера в нем шарики для объема и белый парик на голове))))))) И вот мои красавицы так зажигали, все просто на полу валялись, потом они решили раздеть жениха, сняли рубашку, и покушались на брюки, но я позвала невесту, чтобы она вмешалась в это безобразие)))  Жених на зажжении очага расплакался :Oj:  у меня свечу молодых зажигают мамы, потом я раздаю всем гостям по маленькой свечки и гости образуют символичный круг вокруг молодых, а молодожены танцуют заключительный танец на свадьбе, потом я прошу гостей не спешить тушить свои свечки, а молодым говорю, что сейчас они будут подходить к каждому, гостю тушить их свечку и говорить какие-то теплые слова, и вот начиная с родителей молодожены идут по кругу и задувают свечи, все это на фоне красивой музыки. Получается очень красиво и романтично и вот жених так расчувствовался, что не смог сдержать эмоции... :Oj:  Вообщем все довольны, особенно я!! осталась довольна своей работой! Кстати, свадьбу провела абсолютно бесплатно, а получила удовольствия больше чем от платной!))))

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Провела конкурс с 6-ю девушками, которые приносили по очереди бокал вина и т.д. в итоге, мужики с удовольствием и штанами поделились


напомни пожалуйста, может я что то пропустила




> Вообщем все довольны, особенно я!! осталась довольна своей работой! Кстати, свадьбу провела абсолютно бесплатно, а получила удовольствия больше чем от платной!))))


как здорово, молодчинка, а почему бесплатно, знакомые?

----------


## Очарование

> напомни пожалуйста, может я что то пропустила


Вызываешь 6 девушек, ставишь каждой по стулу, но я ставила один стул на всех! И даешь задание, принесите кто быстрее:
1. По бокалу вина
2. Зажигалку
3.Галстук
4. Мужскую рубашку
В итоге остаются 2 девушки им даешь последнее задание
- принести мужские брюки:smile: 
У меня мужики со скоростью света в субботу снимали брюки:wink: 
И конкурс прошел на ура!



> а почему бесплатно, знакомые?


Да, это мои знакомые, не особо близкие, но все же! Но т.к. я работаю прежде всего ради удовольствия, не особо расстраиваюсь, если хорошим людям проведу отличный вечер, который они потом будут вспоминать!!!

----------


## Ильич

Помагай народ!
требуются прникновенные слова но не мои... от себя я что угодно но молодые попросили:
Просьба от невесты-нужен, пожалуйста, 
          трогательный тост-блгодарность родителям, 
          который прочтут молодожены, если ето возможно. 
            Спасибо!


У меня с трогательными тостами лажа полная, постебаться могу, а так что бы трогательно... не получатцца

People HELP!

----------


## Очарование

Вот, чтонашла у себя, сейчас еще поищу!!!


За солнечный свет, за журчанье ручья,
За птиц перезвон на рассвете
Родителям снова хотим мы сказать
Слова благодарности эти.

Спасибо за всё, дорогие мои,
За жизни бесценный подарок,
За то, что счастливые детские дни
Текли без особых помарок.

Спасибо за то, что семейный костер
Всегда продолжает гореть.
Пусть дарит тепло Вам небесный ковер...
Спасибо за то, что Вы есть!

----------


## Очарование

Вот еще, но оно про маму, может кому пригодится, хорошо подойдет ко дню матери!!

Не хватает нежных слов, чтобы выразить любовь,
Она больше чем слова, мама – я люблю тебя.
Я с тобою много лет лаской и теплом согрет,
Мама, если бы не ты, не видать мне доброты.

Нет труднее ничего – ради счастья моего
Много сил ты отдала, но по-прежнему сильна.
Мама, искренней душой преклоняюсь пред тобой,
За рассвет в моей судьбе я признателен тебе.

Будь хранима и светла, будь терпима и мила,
Будь такой же, как всегда, не грусти ты никогда…
Очень мало нежных слов, чтобы выразить любовь,
Она больше чем слова, мама – я люблю тебя.

----------


## Вета

> потом я прошу гостей не спешить тушить свои свечки, а молодым говорю, что сейчас они будут подходить к каждому, гостю тушить их свечку и говорить какие-то теплые слова,


А могут, задувая свечи, загадывать желания. :Ok:

----------


## Вета

> Помагай народ!
> 
> People HELP!



*Жених зачитывает обращение к Тёще и вручает ей медаль или значок - "Замечательная тёща"*Без вас мы просто как без рук,
советы ваши ценим очень,
Завидуют пусть все вокруг, что у меня такая тёща!

*Невеста зачитывает обращение к свекрови и вручает ей медаль или значок* Вашу помощь и советы
Я ценю и даже очень,
Ведь свекрови лучше нету - 
Это совершенно точно!

*Жених зачитывает обращение к Тестю и вручает ему медаль или значок*Не лукалю я, Бог видит:
Хоть на дерево залезь,
Тестя лучше не увидеть,
Вы - на свете лучший тесть!

*Невеста зачитывает обращение к свёкру и вручает ему медаль или значок*С вашим сыном всё сложилось,
И отныне мы вдвоём.
И за это вам по жизни
Уважение моё!

----------


## Очарование

Сегодня встречалась с девушкой, у ее тетки юбилей в пятницу!!!! Попросили провести!!!! Я, конечно, рада, очень постараюсь, т.к. это мой дебют на юбилеи! Признаюсь честно, я переживаю.... Именинница глав.бух, в 7-ми фирмах!!!!! Народу будет около 60 человек, со всех 7-ми фирм. Представители фирм-это директора, их там будет не меньше 10 +остальные сотрудники, родственников мало. Фирмы занимаются: строительством, гостиницы, автозаправка, автостоянка и еще что-то, информации у меня практически никакой... завтра буду что-то вытягивать, саму именинницу я не видела и не увижу до самого юбилея....... И вот еще, из родных будет дочь и сын. Мужа нет, родителей тоже нет, как быть с тостом за родителей????????????? Ведь его нужно произносить!!! Я так прикинула, проведу: кричалку "юбилейную", стихотворение о бухгалтере,будет "шляпа", будут песни -переделки, поиграю в "мячик" наверное, сделаю переодевания, в рок группу, хочу узнать названия фирм и переелать как-то "представления гостей" надо бы биографию как-то обыграть!!!!! Вот думаю, "а не выпить ли нам по рюмашечке" подогнать, но ума не приложу какую фразу придумать для женщины.... Ой, и вообще, может поделитесь олпытом проведения юбилеев???? Очень прошу!!! Что и как идет, я темку всю просмотрела на форуме про юбилеи, много чего подчерпнула, но все же... как-то мне страшно и время у меня совсем нет.......что за чем идет!!??? И сколько народ за первым столом держать??? Я понимаю, что надо на первом столе в основном гостей представлять и давать им слово!!!! И потом как с подарками быть???? Кто говорит-сразу дарит, или торжественно вучить в начале вечера!!????

----------


## Ромарио

> У меня с трогательными тостами лажа полная, постебаться могу, а так что бы трогательно... не получатцца


Я тоже больше постебаться...так что не помощник

----------


## Инна Р.

> Кто говорит-сразу дарит?


у меня по юбилеям опыт не большой, всего 4 штуки, но с подарками, я уже точно решила - пусть дарят сами, когда приходят. иначе не получается. они заходят и сразу дарят, предупредить не успеваешь.

----------


## Инна Р.

У кого подарки необычные - картина там, или мягкая игрушка большая, они сами подарят потом, за столом, при всех.

----------


## Очарование

> всего 4 штуки


А в какие игры играете????

----------


## Инна Р.

с переодевалками хорошо катит.Но, компания постарше по желанию переодеваются плохо, надо уговаривать. поэтому у меня обманным путем костюмы достают из мешка, кто проиграл, а там уж одевают, не отказываются.

----------


## Инна Р.

кто получились цыганями, танцуют Цыганку, Барышни в юбках и косынках под А я незамужняя танцуют, певица - поёт. всегда на ура проходит, танцевальные хорошо играют, ну и застольные, лотерея, викторина тоже идёт.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Помагай народ!


Я всегда объясняю молодым, что самое скромное, но искренее, идущее от души - СПАСИБО, звучит намного трогательнее, чем чужие, пусть и очень красивые стихи.  поэтому нечем помочь, не готовила такого материала.:frown:

----------


## Очарование

> викторина тоже идёт.
> __________________


Для викторины необходимы призы.. у меня совсем нет времени, чтобы их купили..... знаете, я может сейчас совсем обнаглею, но очень хочется почитать сценарий еще какой-нибудь :Oj:   пожалуйста.... я в долгу не остаусь... :Oj:

----------


## Инна Р.

У меня не отправляются длинные сообщения, поэтому большого прислать ничего не могу. по почте совсем не отправляются. А для викторины можно один приз - за каждый ответ давать чупик, кто больше наберёт, тому и приз.

----------


## Очарование

> У меня не отправляются


:frown: как жаль... хнык... ладно.. попробую собраться!!! Как говорят-глаза бояться, а руки делают...

----------


## Инна Р.

У меня сценария нет, распечатаю по чуть чуть план, тоже готовлю юбилей.
Вступление
Тост за родителей
Знакомство
гороскоп
поздравление семьи (они совместное приготовили)
кричалка

----------


## Инна Р.

Танец в честь юбиляра
танец общий
игра с переодевалками
медецинский тост
поздравление Путина
тост за жену
викторина
танцевальный конкурс" Коленки"
Ламбадат (общий танец)
конкурс для семейных пар
спектакль
торт
тост за гостей

----------


## Инна Р.

Рыбалка (2 игры в запас)-это у иеня входит в 4 часа.
Всё, что тут перечислено, взято здесь, если что то подсказать, пиши, пока не сплю, отвечу.

----------


## Инна Р.

А если ещё добавить автобиографию, представление гостей, торжественную встречу, так вообще, супер будет!
не бойся, 60 человек - кашу сварить можно!

----------


## Очарование

> медецинский тост
> поздравление Путина
> викторина
> танцевальный конкурс" Коленки
> конкурс для семейных пар


Вот, если можно, про это поподробней, про путина я поняла, а Вы как от него поздравления хотите сделать??? Я вот хотела маску куить, но не знаю найду ли ее к пятнице... Ой, спасибо, мне прям полегчало! Я уже практически первый стол написала, обязательно сценарий выставлю!!! Завтра буду тормошить их про гостей и биографию....

----------


## Инна Р.

просто объявлю, что переходим к официальным поздравлениям,..... так как глава государства находится за пределами страны, он выслал звуковое письмо, звучит песня, а дальше представитель мировой общественности - гость из Италии.

----------


## Очарование

> гость из Италии.


Вы его как то приодеваете??

----------


## Инна Р.

Я даму на это дело пускаю - шляпа с цветами и шарф, и всё.

----------


## Очарование

> шляпа с цветами и шарф, и всё


Спасибооооооооооооооооооо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

У меня тоже проблема - новая клиентка, которая 20 октября была на моём юбилеи и видела всё ! Я в ужасе - нужно всё другое! 
 и гости общие будут! так, что, дорогое *очарование*ты мне тоже можешь помочь, если предложишь что то своё.

----------


## Инна Р.

да, забыла - если твоя юбилярша не замужем - поиграйв поцелуи - выбираешь двоих мужиков, и пусть по очереди целуют в разные места, повторяться нельзя. при этом нужно говорить - Целую Машеньку в шею, ит. д. проигрывает тот, кому некуда целовать.

----------


## Очарование

> У меня тоже проблема - новая клиентка, которая 20 октября была на моём юбилеи и видела всё ! Я в ужасе - нужно всё другое! 
>  и гости общие будут! так, что, дорогое *очарование*ты мне тоже можешь помочь, если предложишь что то своё.


Ну, боюсь, что "свое" это будет все отсюда с форума! Я Вам сейчас вышлю на личку начало сценария, то что я вчера успела написать))))) Планирую провести:
1. Путина (кстати, я нашла маску, постараюсь ее приобрести, вообщем покупаю маску Путина, жириновского и Буша, т.к. в песни от Путина на припеве несколько голосов, вот они и будут поздравлять юбиляра!
2. Переделала представления гостей из других городов, на юбилеи вместо городов буду вставлять название фирм!
3. Возможно буду вручать, что-то типа оскоров, но это еще не точно!!!
4. Сделаю сценку с переодеванием в рок-группу (парики+гитары)
5. Переделаю открытку с прилагательными под юбилей!!!!
6. Конечно же кричалки юбилейные, вот подумываю о викторине... но у меня пока нет соображений на этот счет!
В какие игры играть еще не знаю....
И ГЛАВНОЕ, ПОДСКАЖИТЕ КАК БЫТЬ С РОДИТЕЛЯМИ???? ЕСЛИ ИХ НЕ БУДЕТ НА ПРАЗДНИКЕ, ВСЕ РАВНО ЖЕ НАДО ТОСТ ГОВОРИТЬ... НО Я ДАЖЕ НЕ ЗНАЮ ЖИВЫ ЛИ ОНИ ИЛИ НЕТ. Постараюсь, конечно, сегодня все это уточнить, но как поступаете Вы, влюбом случае тост за родителей присутствует???

----------


## Очарование

> пусть по очереди целуют в разные места


А это нормально будет??? Она не замужем, гости в основном с ее работы... не знаю как это будет выглядеть?????

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Очарование*!

Тост за родителей на юбилее взрослого человека не обязательно произносить. Тем более, что ты не обладаешь точной информацией о них. Вспомнил об этом кто-то из гостей?? прекрасно, поддержи, обобщи.. Или если тебе юбиляр в рассказал, какие у него были замечательные мама и папа.. тогда да, можно. а обязаловки здесь быть не должно. 
Это мое мнение!!

Всем привет!!! Давно здесь не была!!

----------


## Очарование

*Yuli4ka*,
 Спасибо, лучше не буду произносить, а то мало ли в какое неловкое положение могу себя поставить..

----------


## naatta

> И ГЛАВНОЕ, ПОДСКАЖИТЕ КАК БЫТЬ С РОДИТЕЛЯМИ???? ЕСЛИ ИХ НЕ БУДЕТ НА ПРАЗДНИКЕ, ВСЕ РАВНО ЖЕ НАДО ТОСТ ГОВОРИТЬ... НО Я ДАЖЕ НЕ ЗНАЮ ЖИВЫ ЛИ ОНИ ИЛИ НЕТ.


Если юбиляр сам желает тост за родителей, и их нет в живых, то небольшое четверостишие и сек.30 чего-нибудь из Энио Морриконе. Всегда все встают, и момент такой, что пробирает до позвоночника.
Ну а если еще живы, то обязательно, что-то заздравное, торжественное, и тот же Родительский дом. Я обязательно узнаю у юбиляра, как поступать с родителями, чтобы не попасть в просак.

----------


## Ильич

> У меня не отправляются длинные сообщения


Загрузи себе новый экспоурер
http://soft.softodrom.ru/scr/get.php?id=1983

----------


## Инна Р.

> Загрузи себе новый экспоурер


Я уже и винд переустановила, и экспоуэр меняла, а проблем остался.
жду компьюторщиков две недели! может дождусь!

----------


## olgaring

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Сегодня встречалась с девушкой, у ее тетки юбилей в пятницу!!!! Попросили провести!!!! Я, конечно, рада, очень постараюсь, т.к. это мой дебют на юбилеи! Признаюсь честно, я переживаю....  


_Девочки, может что-нибудь подойдёт из этого сценария. Случайно наткнулась в интернете. У вас всё получится, иначе быть не может, потому-что вы умницы!!!! Желаю вам удачи в вашем благородном деле : дарить людям праздник!

Взято отсюда: http://partyworld.org/index.php?page=yagodniy


Сценарий 45-летнего юбилея женщины "Ягодный юбилей"
Рекомендации: для того, чтобы «выдержать» тему юбилея, постарайтесь максимально использовать «ягодные» идеи. Можно украсить помещение, где будет проходить банкет? картинками с изображением различных ягод, изображением корзинок с ягодами, репродукциями натюрмортов и т.п. Можно пойти дальше - сделать декорации для сада-огорода (забор-плетень, домик, скамейка и т.п.). Все зависит от интерьера выбранного вами помещения и вашей фантазии.

Музыкальный материал:
Русская народная песня "Во саду ли в огороде"
Русская народная песня "Калинка-малинка"
Детская песенка "По малину в сад пойдем"
"Смуглянка-молдаванка" 
А. Пахмутова "Хорошие девчата" 
Песни в исполнении:
В. Леонтьева "Ягодка"
В. Легкоступовой "Ягода-малина"
Группа "Любэ" "Главное, что ты есть у меня" ("А ты там, там, там, где смородина растет…")
Группа «Блестящие» «Апельсиновая песня» (не ягодная песня, но все же «вкусненькая»)


Встреча юбиляра

1 вариант:
Гости выстраиваются коридором в две шеренги. У каждого в руке поздушный шарик. Юбиляр проходит по коридору, гости лопают шарики. Все кричат «Ура!» 

2 вариант:
Гости выстраиваются коридором в две шеренги. Каждый гость держит в руках ягоды – фрукты. Гости одной шеренги соединяют руки с гостями другой шеренги, образуя фруктовый коридор.  

Ведущая:
Чей сегодня День рожденья?
Для кого пекут пирог?
Кто сегодня от волненья
До утра уснуть не мог?
Кто с утра такой красивый
И кого подарки ждут?
Подскажите поскорее,
Как именинницу зовут?

Давайте громкими аплодисментами поприветствуем нашу виновницу торжества 

Слово именинницы:
        ***
Я в свой День рождения
Даю распоряжение:
До утра не засыпать,
Алкоголь употреблять,
Песни петь, стихи читать,
Танцевать и не скучать!
Всем на полную катушку 
Именины отмечать!

Ведущая: Гости званые, желанные, я с удовольствием  приглашаю всех во главе с виновницей торжества в наш «сад-огород» на празднование ягодного юбилея!

(Гости проходят по местам).

Первое застолье

Ведущая:
Как хорошо за праздничным столом
Собрать друзей-подруг и посидеть всем вместе,
Где места нет ни зависти, ни лести,
И где сердца у всех наполнены  добром!

Как хорошо, подняв бокал с вином,
Поздравить Вас сегодня с днем рождения
(Тебя сейчас поздравить с Днем рождения)
И пожелать, чтоб всем на удивленье 
Всегда держалась так же молодцом

Давайте времени не будем тратить даром
И говорить стандартных и банальных фраз! 
Давайте тост поднимем все за юбиляра,
За то, что вместе мы собрались в этот час!

Пауза.

Ведущая:
    В юбилейной дате славной
    Мы увидим цифру «5»,
    Это значит, что (имя юбиляра)
    Можем ягодкой назвать.

    Возраст оглашать не станем,
    Это как-то неуместно,
    Лучше с мест скорее встанем.
    И признаемся ей честно:

    Нет Вас в целом мире краше,
    (Нет тебя на свете краше,)
    Ягодка родная наша!

Пауза.

Ведущая:
    В нашем огороде
    При честном народе
    Именинницу опять
    Буду громко прославлять!

    Достижений всех не счесть!
    Знать ее большая честь!
    Умница, красавица,
    Мужу очень нравится!

    Муж души совсем  не чает,
    Любит очень, уважает, 
    И живет в ладу и мире
    С ней в трехкомнатной квартире!

    Есть у них машина, дача,
    Дочка славная в придачу .
    Вот такая вот семья!
    И к чему все это я?

    Предлагаю не скучать,
    Тост сказать  - и выпивать!

Пауза.

1 вариант

Далее идет рассказ о жизни именинницы, который можно сопроводить слайд-шоу, иллюстрируя основные моменты. В качестве примера привожу фрагмент биографии  одной  милой женщины, благодаря которой, собственно говоря, и родился сей сценарий. Можно в конце четверостишия делать небольшие паузы, давая возможность гостям вставлять необходимые слова.

Ведущая: 
1) А теперь прокрутим пленку
    Мы немножечко назад.
    На красивую девчонку
    Пусть любуется наш сад!

 2) Ярко солнышко светило
    (вот такого-то) числа,
    И в башкирской деревеньке
    Мама дочку родила.

 3) И в пеленках ангелочек,
    Словно маленький росточек
    Радость всем вокруг принес.
    Кто родился? Мой вопрос?

4) Дальше пару лет подряд
   Наш росток ходил... в детсад.

5) Подрастал наш ангелочек,
   Расцветала, как цветочек.
  10 лет бегут стрелой -
  вот и школьный… выпускной!

6) Ах, какая девушка! 
   Ягодка-малинка!
   Просто заглядение,
   Яркая картинка!

7) Наша ягодка-девица
    Отправляется учиться
    И, оставив отчий дом,
    В общежитии потом
    Пару лет она жила.
    Вот такие вот дела!

8) Появились 2 подружки,
    2 девчонки-хохотушки.
    Эти две очаровашки,
    Симпатичные ромашки,
    Нынче в этом зале есть.
    Поприветствуем их здесь!

(очень личная информация)

    Я открою вам секрет:
    Через вереницу лет
    Повстречался с нею вновь
    И возникла тут …любовь

9) Как мы помним, в 90-х,
    Было жить совсем не просто,
    Но, на удивленье всем,
    Словно не было проблем.

10) Я (имя в Тв.п) восхищаюсь, 
     Перед ней я преклоняюсь.
     Поднимаю всех гостей
     Выпить вновь за юбилей!

2 вариант

Можно просто посмотреть монтаж семейной хроники

Ведущая:
    И под звуки этой песни
    Мы посмотрим кадры вместе
    Из семейного архива,
    Где все чинно и красиво.

Ведущая:
    Не скучает огород?
    Не грустит ли здесь народ?
    Предлагаю для начала
    Всех представить для начала.

    В нашем огороде
    Все в порядке вроде:
    Есть высокие деревья
    И цветущие кусты,
    Фрукты , ягоды …
    Симпатичные цветы.

    Всей компанией большущей
    Предлагаю в сей момент
    Имениннице цветущей
    Подарить большой презент.

    Чтобы праздник вспыхнул ярко,
    Доставайте-ка подарки!

(Гости дарят подарки).

Ведущая: Отмечать день рождения всегда очень приятно, а отмечать юбилей приятней в 5, а то и 10 раз! Сегодня в этом зале так много родных и близких для юбиляра людей. И я уверена, что каждый из присутствующих готов произнести в честь именинницы долгую, заздравную речь. И перед тем, как вы начнете свои поздравления, я предлагаю провести поздравительную разминку, которая поможет вам лучше хвалить и прославлять юбиляра. Я поочередно называю буквы алфавита,  а вы хором на эту букву придумываете комплимент. Итак: А – артистичная, аккуратная…
                    Б – бесподобная …
                    В- восхитительная… и т.д.

(пусть гости называют по несколько слов на каждую букву. Можно даже провести соревнование, кто активнее будет называть, а затем наградить его какой-нибудь безделушкой и поцелуем юбиляра. Затем можно предложить гостям поднять бокалы за юбиляра и  сказать тост).

Ведущая:
    Речи были славными,
    В них желали главного:
    Не болеть, не унывать,
    Чаще всех нас собирать.

    Чтобы все осуществилось,
    Вы скажите мне на милость,
    Что же нужно предпринять?
    Всем бокалы вверх поднять!!!

Далее, ведущий проводит программу по своему усмотрению, чередуя пассивные конкурсы (когда гости, сидят за столом), активные (когда участвуют) и дискотеку. Желательно конкурсы так же выдержать в ягодной тематике, либо дополнить программу своими, которые наверняка есть у каждого ведущего. Примерный перечень конкурсов привожу ниже:

Конкурсы 

Пропущенные прилагательные

 Гостям предложить вспомнить, какие бывают ягоды (сочные, наливные, сладкие, кислые, спелые), и вставить эти прилагательные в заранее заготовленный текст,  потом прочитать, что получится. Этим конкурсом можно выявить лучшего биографа именинницы. 

Примерный текст:
В одном городе (деревне) жила-была  ______ семья. В один из ________ дней в этой семье родилась ______ девочка (имя). Она была очень ______ и ________.
Росла девочка не по дням, а по часам и превратилась однажды  в ______  девушку. После школы (Имя) пошла учиться в _________  учебное заведение. И там получила  _____ образование и  _______ профессию. Впереди ее ждал _______, где она выполняла самую ______ работу. Ей платили _______ зарплату. Через несколько лет она встретила своего ________ любимого. Они сыграли __________ свадьбу и создали ___________ семью. Как и полагается, вскоре у их родился _________ малыш.

Сегодня в этом зале находятся ______ гости, которые с удовольствие поздравляют ________ (имя)

Во саду ли в огороде
Аукцион песен о ягодах и цветах.

Смуглянка-молдаванка
Звучит песня про «Раскудрявый клен». Гостям можно предложить:
1) Показать жестами содержание песни.
2) Выбрать самых смуглых гостей на юбилее (Поднять с мест самых «шоколадных» и путем голосования выбрать Мисс и Мистера Шоколадку. Для этого дамам кричат «Вау!», а мужчинам «Супер!»).
3) Делаем виноградное вино. (2-3 пары выходят, мужчины садятся на стулья, женщины к ним на колени,  дамы должны на скорость лопать шарики, положив их на колени к избраннику и сев сверху. Этот конкурс подходит только для компании без комплексов. Учитывайте темперамент гостей и не ставьте их в неловкое положение) 

По малину в сад пойдем…
Участникам выдается по корзинке. Завязываются глаза, на полу раскидываются «ягоды» (можно использовать красные резинки для волос).Задача участников – собрать максимальное количество «ягод» в корзинку. Можно провести этот конкурс дважды, усложнив его тем, что ягоды использовать двух цветов. А при подсчете – ягоды цвета противника вычитать.

Стульчики
Каждый помнит эту игру с детства, когда стульев на 1 меньше, чем участников. Под музыку все бегают вокруг, музыка – стоп. Кто успел, тот и сел. Затем убирается один стул и проигравший уходит в зал. 
На стульчики можно положить ягодки, чтобы участники брали их в руки. Или сделать бумажные ободки с ягодками, чтобы участники одевали их на голову.

Мыльное поздравление 
(использован материал сборника "Чем развлечь гостей", выпуск 17, стр. 90, автор - Герасимова Марина Анатольевна, с небольшими добавлениями)

Мыльная опера 
Поздравление с 45 летним юбилеем с набором туалетного мыла. 

Ведущая: Практически все современные женщины с увлечением смотрят телевизионные сериалы, забыв на некоторое время о своих нескончаемых домашних делах и заботах. Сейчас мы все вместе представим общий план "мыльной оперы", исполнительницей главной роли которой будет наша именинница. Думаю, премия "Оскар" за лучшую женскую роль первого плана у нас в кармане. Итак, наша героиня еще только в самом начале жизненного пути (дарится мыло "Детское"), она постепенно подрастает, расцветает и осторожно вступает в пору любви (мыло "Цветы любви"). В жизни происходит череда ярких событий, похожих на радугу ( мыло «Радуга»). Налившись соком и обретя необходимый жизненный опыт, она становится неподражаемой ("Спелая клубника"). Естественно, на горизонте появляется тот единственный и неповторимый, который однажды называет ее солнышком (мыло "Солнышко") и предлагает нашей героине руку и сердце ("Семейное"). Проходит немного времени, и молодожены понимают, что жизнь без детей достаточно однообразна. Наша героиня оказывается в особом положении (мыло "Особое, антибактериальное").  А именинница через 9 месяцев становится ласковой мамой (жидкое мыло "Ласковая мама").  Семейная жизнь полна взаимной любви ("Любимое"), и сладка, как мед (мыло "Медовое").  Но не кажется ли вам, уважаемые телезрители, что наш сериал получается слишком "пресным", для остроты сюжета добавим в бочку с медом небольшое количество дегтя ("Дегтярное"). Каждая хорошая мама, как правило, становится хорошей бабушкой ("Бабушкино мыло"). И, наконец, в жизни женщины есть этап, когда основные проблемы уже позади, а неистраченных сил и энергии хоть отбавляй. Этот возраст обозначается круглой цифрой, равной юбилейной дате "45", т.е. наша баба - ягодка опять ("Ягодка"). А дальше ... все только начинается! 
(В заключение поздравления можно приложить денежный подарок на приобретение телевизионной программы на ближайшие годы, дабы именинница не пропустила ни одной мыльной оперы).

Конкурс с мыльными пузырями
Пока именинница смотрит телесериалы, ее любимый муж работает в поте лица. Предлагаю сейчас узнать, с каким объемом работы может справиться ее супруг. Ну, а чтобы ему не было скучно, мы пригласим для него коллег по работе (3-5 мужчин).
Вы должны показать нам свой большой объем работы, с которым вы можете справиться. Но будьте бдительны, чтобы ваша работа не лопнула, как мыльный пузырь!

В заключение вечера можно сказать какой-либо тост либо снова выстроить гостей коридором. И когда именинница по нему проходит в сторону уже выхода, гости на ушко шепчут ей свои пожелания.

----------


## Марья

> НЕ ЗНАЮ ЖИВЫ ЛИ ОНИ ИЛИ НЕТ


Я всегда предлагаю тост за родителей, и на юбилеях тоже. Выглядит это приблизительно так: "Мы сегодня бедем говорить множество самых теплых, самых замечательных слов в адрес юбиляра, но сейчас нельзя не вспомнить о людях, кто подарил жизнь, чья любовь, забота, воспитание заложили фундамент всей дальнейшей жизни такого-то. Так давайте же с благодарностью и уважением выпьем за здоровье (имена-отчества родителей). или ... с благодарностьи и уважением помянем... И люди встают и не чокаясь выпивают. Ни разу этоо праздник не испортило. Если же один из родителей жив, а другой умер, я предлагаю два тоста - за здравие и поминальный и разгрангичиваю их песней "Родительский дом"

----------


## Очарование

Дорогие мои!! Спасибо ВАМ ВСЕМ ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!!!!!! Только что выяснила наконец про родителей!!! Сказали не нужно затрагивать эту тему-хозяин барин...
Спасибо за сценарий!!! Мне очень понравиля! Кое-что подчерпнула!))) Обязательно выставлю как только напишу свой вариант сценария!!!

----------


## Juli

Ой-ёй-ёй! Я со своей новой работой так давно сюда не зглядывала, что перечитать это внимательно уже просто нет времени. В субботу работаю на свадьбе как певица. Но невеста попросила провести пару игр. Проблема в том, что свадьба сербско-русская! Поэтому гости друг друга почти не знают и нужны несколько массовых игр на нейтральную тематику. Поздравления в стихах однозначно отпадают! Вот понятия не имею -  что мне делать! Я в панике,осталось всего несколько дней....
Помогите, плииииииз, умоляю! Чем завлечь гостей?

----------


## Очарование

> Ведущая:
> В нашем огороде
> При честном народе
> Именинницу опять
> Буду громко прославлять!
> 
> Достижений всех не счесть!
> Знать ее большая честь!
> Умница, красавица,
> ...


Вот только что переделала под своего юбиляра!!!! Интересно Ваше мнение, особенно про строчку о налогах???!!! Юмор поймут????:wink: 
В нашем городе
При честном народе
Именинницу опять
Буду громко прославлять!

Достижений всех не счесть!
Знать ее большая честь!
Умница, красавица,
Всем уж очень нравится!

Дети в ней души не чают,
Любят очень, уважают, 
Вот такая вот семья,
Всем в пример поставлю я!!!!

А в кругу друзей она,
Хлебосольна и добра
И всегда друзья желанны,
В этом доме несказанно!!!

Что касается работы:
Здесь нет равных ей по счету
В семи фирмах успевает
И налоги не скрывает!!!!

А бухгалтерский учет,
Сделать ей-что булку съесть!
Дебет с кредитом свести,
Все равно что пыль смести!!!

Но не все еще заслуги,
Есть еще у нее внуки!!!
Так что, думаю, друзья
Нам пора бокалы взять

С мест своих скорее встать
И испить до дна бокала
За такого юбиляра!!!!!!

----------


## Марья

> Для викторины необходимы призы.. у меня совсем нет времени,


Никогда не покупаю призы сама. Говорю заказчикам, чтобы купили. Это зависит от их материальной возможности. Одни покупают всякую мелочевку, другие шикарные, дорогие сувениры.

----------


## Очарование

> Никогда не покупаю призы сама. Говорю заказчикам, чтобы купили. Это зависит от их материальной возможности. Одни покупают всякую мелочевку, другие шикарные, дорогие сувениры.


У меня с заказчиками практически нет контакта... так что, думаю на крайний случай воспользуюсь своими запасами, а по возможности награждать буду аплодисментами

----------


## olgaring

С мест своих скорее встать
И испить до дна бокала
За такого юбиляра!!!!!!

Очарование,
Супер!!!!  Молодчина!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> переделала под своего юбиляра!


все хорошо, всё поймут, только вставь туда пару раз имя своей дамы. Как её зовут? могу помочь.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Именинницу опять
> Буду громко прославлять!


Мы, Наташеньку опять,
Будем громко прославлять!



> Но не все еще заслуги,
> Есть еще у нее внуки!!!


Но, не все ещё заслуги,
у Наташи есть и внуки!......

----------


## Вета

На самом деле, это надо было бы писать в темке "Юбилеев", но раз нас пока никто отсюда не разогнал....:biggrin: 

Для меня - почему-то, юбилеи - больная тема :Vah:  
Свадьбу провести - нечего делать, а вот юбилей - как-то всегда с напрягом соглашаюсь:cool: 
Может быть потому что материала хорошего, такого, который бы мне лёг по душе и за который не стыдно было бы брать деньги - пока нет! :Aga:  
Поэтому я очень поддерживаю развитие этой темы и постараюсь внести свою лепту...:tongue: 
Предлагаю встретиться в "Юбилеях"... :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Для меня - почему-то, юбилеи - больная тема


Для меня тоже больная, каждый раз не знаешь, чего ждать. и остаётся осадок - хотелось что б лучше всё было.а что не знаю.:frown:

----------


## Очарование

> Мы, Наташеньку опять,
> Будем громко прославлять!


СПАСИБО, точно с именем лучше!!!

----------


## Очарование

> Для меня - почему-то, юбилеи - больная тема


Для меня тоже, еще и из-за возраста! Вета, спасибо за загадки!!!!

----------


## Очарование

Вопрос!
У меня на юбилеи будет много официальных лиц (ген.директором и их замов) я планирую вначале дать слово детям и сестре и брату юбиляра, а потом перейти к поздравлениям директоров компаний, в промежутках будет либо фон музыкальный, либо какие-то застольные игры. А представлять их как??? Просто слово такому-то такому-то ген. директору компании такой-то!!??? Или как-то еще можно обозначить этих людей!?? Сразу оговорюсь, из информации у меня об этих людях только ФИО и должность и название компании-все!

----------


## Инна Р.

Я может быть не права, нодумаю, что не все из них прямо таки захотят официальных тостов. а если и захотят, их много, поэтому будет тоска. я стараюсь забить программу тка, что б что б до них дело не доходило. только особо настойчивым даю.

----------


## Инна Р.

В любом случае, прежде, чем объявить кого то, подойди и уточни - хочет ли он говорить, и имя - отчество сверь, и название конторы. Что бы избежать конфузов.

----------


## Очарование

а схематично не напишешь как это выглядит??? И чем еще занимаешь народ тогда??? Просто юбиляр работает в 7-ми фирмах, думаю, стоит предоставить слово всем директорам!!!

----------


## Очарование

> подойди и уточни


В зале будет очень тесно... подойти не получится. А как ты делаешь??? Всегда сначала ко всем подходишь и уточняешь???? А это гостям не мешает???

----------


## Очарование

У меня еще один вопрос назрел!!!! Я вот подумала, что может получится так, что кто-то сам возьмет слово без моего представления, а как бы поступить так, чтобы не лохануться мне и не предоставить человеку еще раз слово. Ведь я себе наметила список тех, кому дать слово хочу.... но может получиться и  иначе, как Вы поступаете с гостями???

----------


## Инна Р.

Я уточняю ! были случаи когда жена, например просит - дайте слово моему мужу, я даю, а он смущается, начинает бекать, покраснеет... Неприятно.

----------


## Инна Р.

Лучше подойти, спросить на ухо - вы такой то? Поздравлять будете? Тогда, я вас представлю.человек готов- скажет всё как надо и не будет сердиться ни на вас, ни на жену (как в моём случае).

----------


## Инна Р.

У меня всего на 4 часа - 9 моих тостов(вступление,за родителей, жена, дети,за гостей, путин, итальянка,за мужа, тост - кричалка.2-3 от гостей впихнуть можно, а 7 - это ещё час.

----------


## Очарование

> Лучше подойти, спросить на ухо - вы такой то? Поздравлять будете?


Слушай, я все таки не понимаю, как я могу угадать, что человек к которому я подошла-это именно Василий Иванович! Ведь я их вижу впервые!!!???? А ты скольким гостям даешь слово???? И как поступаешь с теми, кто без представления говориттосты???? К ним тоже подходить уточнять кто они такие??? И вычеркивать из списка, чтобы повторно не предоставить слово???

----------


## Очарование

что значит 7???? еще семь тостов?????

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну ты же каждому будешь слово давать - они и будут тосты говорить.:smile: послала в личку, тут совсем не отправить.

----------


## maknata

*Очарование*,**innca*,*Девчёнки! Обычно, в таких случаях, когда знаю что будет много начальства, слово предоставляю не по ранжиру, а по хронологии знакомства с юбиляром - получается как бы такой вот рассказ о жизни юбиляра "со свидетельством очевидцев" - и прежде чем кому-то дать слово надо бы несколько хороших слов о том, кто сейчас будет говорить - тем самым располагая человека к хорошему, задушевному тосту.


> У меня всего на 4 часа - 9 моих тостов(вступление,за родителей, жена, дети,за гостей, путин, итальянка,за мужа, тост - кричалка.2-3 от гостей впихнуть можно, а 7 - это ещё час.


 Вообще то, мне чё то так кажется, что если человек пригласил к себе гостей - он от них хочет услышать добрые слова поздравления, поэтому нужно как можно больше давать слово гостям. Ну уж если совсем напряг и у всех язык прирос к зубам - делаю общий тост-поздравлялку - каждый из присутствующих должен одним словом сказать что он желает юбиляру, но не повторяться:wink:

----------


## lav1979

а я объединяю тостующих в группы по каким либо оперделенным признакам -так и им проще, и нам -времени уходит меньше на нудные тосты и их избавляет от надобности говорить много)))

----------


## Марья

> Вообще то, мне чё то так кажется, что если человек пригласил к себе гостей - он от них хочет услышать добрые слова поздравления, поэтому нужно как можно больше давать слово гостям. Ну уж если совсем напряг и у всех язык прирос к зубам - делаю общий тост-поздравлялку - каждый из присутствующих должен одним словом сказать что он желает юбиляру, но не повторяться





> а я объединяю тостующих в группы по каким либо оперделенным признакам -так и им проще, и нам -времени уходит меньше на нудные тосты и их избавляет от надобности говорить много)))


 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Инна Р.

> делаю общий тост-поздравлялку - каждый из присутствующих должен одним словом сказать что он желает юбиляру, но не повторяться


Такой тост я тоже делаю часто. а вот тостующие - они тамаду нанимают на3- 4 часа, я уйду, пусть себе говорят! особенно убивают покупные открытки.терплю. :Aga:

----------


## Януська

Девочки, помню где то было, но не могу найти, про кричалки. Какие кричалки можно использовать? Или тосты, где все гости либо подпевают, либо фразу все вместе договаривают?

----------


## Очарование

• Сегодня у нас свадьба, мы все об этом знаем!…
Мужчины: "За это выпить надо!"
Женщины: "А мы не возражаем!"
• Нет краше, лучше пары! Вам твердо заявляем!…
• Нашли они друг друга! Их выбор одобряем!…
• Большой любви и счастья мы молодым желаем!…
• Теперь бокалы дружно все вместе поднимаем!…



Мы на свадьбе собрались
Помолчать и погрустить? (нет, нет, нет)
Чтобы выпить, закусить? (да, да, да)
Две судьбы соединить? (я согласна!)
Будем, будем веселиться (да, да, да)
Постараемся напиться (нет, нет, нет)
Жениха мы очень ловко
Вокруг пальца обведем (оба-на!)
Покуражимся немного (да, да, да)
И невесту украдем (я согласна!)
Но вернем ее, наверно (нет, нет, нет)
Если нам жених станцует (да, да, да)
Только, чур, не очень скверно (оба-на)
Пусть гостей всех расцелует (да, да, да)
Молодым же с этих пор
Не терять любви задор (оба-на!)
Ребятишек нарожать (я согласна!)
И богатство наживать (да, да, да)
Да на улице прохожим
Ежедневно раздавать (нет, нет, нет)
И пример всем одиноким
Этой свадьбой показать (да, да, да)
Чтобы муж, придя с работы,
Восклицал лишь .. (оба-на!)
А любимая жена была б
Сто лет ему верна! (я согласна!)




Кто сегодня выспался хлопайте в ладоши,
Кто не спал всю эту ночь – хлопайте тоже!!!

Кто родился в сентябре, хлопайте в ладоши,
Кто желает мамой стать хлопайте тоже!!!

Кто уже давно отец хлопайте в ладоши,
Кто желает папой быть хлопайте тоже!!!!

Кто сегодня пьяненький хлопайте в ладоши,
А голодный сегодня кто – хлопайте тоже!!!

Кто влюблен сегодня здесь хлопайте в ладоши,
Кто женат иль замужем – хлопайте тоже!

Кто сегодня в платьицах – хлопайте в ладоши,
А в штанах кто вдруг пришел – хлопайте тоже!!!

Кто молодожены – хлопайте в ладоши,
Кто пришел поздравить их – хлопайте тоже

Это свадебные, вот юбилейная


Мужчины запоминайте слова, которые Вы будете повторять: 
- за это выпить надо
Женщины Ваши слова:
-а мы не возражаем

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Твой юбилей — солидный, Но лет мы не считаем. 
Мужчины: «За это выпить надо!»
Женщины: «А мы не возражаем!»

ВЕДУЩИЙ: А ты все хорошеешь — Мы это замечаем. 
Мужчины: «За это выпить надо побольше пожелаем. 
Мужчины: «За это выпить надо!»
Женщины: «А мы не возражаем!»

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Прийти на день рожденья на сотый обещаем! 
Мужчины: «За это выпить надо!»
Женщины: «А мы не возражаем!»

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Теперь бокалы дружно, все вместе поднимаем!
Мужчины: «За это выпить надо!»
Женщины: «А мы не возражаем!»



Если все уже готово, 
Если в доме ждут гостей, 
Это значит, наступает 
Лучший праздник... юбилей!

Если в поисках подарков
В жар бросает всех друзей, 
Это значит, очень близко 
Славный праздник... юбилей!

Если чаще поздравлений 
Слово просится «налей», 
Значит, что здесь происходит?
Отвечаем... юбилей!

Так чего же делать, братцы, 
Юбилярша, отвечай!
А чего тут сомневаться? 
Ясно дело... Наливай!

----------


## didistudio

Ребята, ко мне обратились с просьбой такого плана:

"Я беременна и хочу об этом сообщить в ресторане мужу. но сама не могу, расплачусь. Что предложите?"


Я подумал, а почему бы и не поднять такую тему, вон какой клиент пошёл, хочет шоу по любому поводу.

Жду предложений!

----------


## Инна Р.

Прочитайте примерно вот такой тост:Ещё мы хотели бы вам пожелать в любви и согласии ожидать ребёнка, смышленого, славного, здоровенького и желанного.
Пусть радость и счастье в вашу жизнь принесёт, ребёнок, которого Танечка ждёт!

----------


## didistudio

как вариант))) спасибо за скорость ответа))))

----------


## TIPok

Форумчане!!! У меня такой вопрос клиент попросил если есть возможность подобрать заведение для проведения корпоратива. Все заведения в которых я проводил мероприятия, уже задрали цены. Корпоратив 29 декабря, дешевле чем 3500 на персону не нашел. Может быть ВЫ поможете с поиском клиент рассчитывает на 1500-2000 с человека. Или во всех кабаках уже такие цены (новогодние).

----------


## Hotty

> Сейчас перенесу))


Дайте пожалуйста линк на дипломы

----------


## Очарование

Через 3 часа начнется юбилей (первый в моей практике), что-то я как-то перживаю.... вроде все подготовила... но все равно как на иголках...... радует, что хоть работать буду со своими оператором и фотографом, с ними мне всегда как-то легче работается :Aga:  
Вообщем просто вам изливаю душу!!!! Что волнуюсь, хотя вроде нет никаких оснований!!! Перед первой свадьбой так не тряслась.....как сегодня, ох скорее бы все началось!!!

----------


## Элен

*Очарование*,
 всё  будет  хорошо!!! Удачи  тебе,солнышко! Хорошего  вечера,весёлых  гостей  и  приятной  атмосферы!:smile:

----------


## maknata

*Hotty*,
http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=28808 - в этой теме все документы, ищите и найдёте именно то, что нужно вам))

----------


## Hotty

> *Hotty*,
> http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=28808 - в этой теме все документы, ищите и найдёте именно то, что нужно вам))


СПАСИБО

----------


## Очарование

Всем привет! Ухххххххххх, провела свой первый юбилей!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Делюсь впечатлениями:
Ну, во-первых, я почему-то переживала и сильно..... из-за этого первый тост получился наполовину В стихах-наполовину в прозе...
во-вторых, сели за столы мы не дожидаясь многих гостей, а именно тех, кто и планировал говорить речь!!!!!!!!!! И самых близких (дочь,сестра, Брат и подруг...) Тут я немного ступила.. но все же вроде начала балаболить от себя и никто ничего не заподозрил! Но потом, все пошло хорошо:
Шляпа-вообще а ура-просто на УРА!!! Путин-этобыл цирк, мужчина так классно исполнял роль путина-все упали! Выступали султаны, правда песню не смогли спеть, но что-то пытались изобразить-всем понравилось  и следующий тост поднимали за султанов!!! Потом танцы-танцы-танцы! Плясали они отчаянно! Под конец отлично получилась игра "Кто родился в январе, феврале  т.д.", Люди пели и с удовольствием!!!! Потом пели частушки про юбилей!!! Ну, а затем, по-моему, Юлечка рассказывала про игру "подари именнинику свою любимую песню"  -все с удовольстием поддержали эту идею! ПЕЛИ!!!!! 

Вообщем прошло все гладко, но я собой осталась крайне недовольна -я переживала и боялась ляпнуть что-то..... на свадьбах со мной такого не было, а тут, как в ступор впала! Правда, ребята мои(операторы), скзали, что по мне это не было заметно! Еще я не дала слово никому из друзей... засчитываю минус себе, директора все высказались, коллеги сказали несклько слов, многие отказались говоить тост, так что тостов было не много.... От себя я тоже не много тостов сказала, а этого не хватао. Промежутки я заполняла живой музкой, типа, в подарок именнинице! 

В конце вчера меня приглсили вести юбилей 27 декабря, одного из сотрудников вчерашней именинице))))) Гости благодарили, сама именниница  в восторге, все понравилось! Но признаюсь честно-мне было очень тяжело, в начале я даже мысленно себе клялась, что не буду работать юбилеи, но к концу вечера, решила, что надо учиться, все с опытом приходит, надо работать над собой!!!! И не бояться, а главное я подумала, что ж это я сдалась вот так сразу!! Не про меня это! Всё получится!

И еще, ХОЧУ СКАЗАТЬ ВАМ ВСЕМ ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО, ПОМОГЛИ МНЕ В ОСНОВНОМ ВЫ!!!!! СПАСИБО ЗА ПОДДЕРЖКУ, СПАСИБО ЗА СОВЕТЫ И ЗА МАТЕРИАЛ! ВСЕМ ВСЕМ ВСЕМ С-П-А-С-И-Б-О!!!! Я ОЧЕНЬ ВАМ БЛАГОДАРНА!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Ильич

я тоже очень не любил юбилеи, тем более что первый считай провалил - себе я поставил 2. 
Но со скрипом иногда брался... после  пятого как-то попустило.... теперь все стало ясно...и легко. так что ДОРОГУ ОСИЛИТ ИДУЩИЙ....
С ПОЧИНОМ!
На самом то деле юбилеи они то проще свадеб, вот только реже бывают...

----------


## TravelNK

> ДОРОГУ ОСИЛИТ ИДУЩИЙ....


прониклась))

----------


## Марья

*Очарование*,
 Поздравляю!!! А все твои недовольства - это от своей неуверенности. Главное - как восприняли заказчики, а они в восторге. Так держать!!! Лиха беда - начало... :Ok:  Когда-нибудь ты об этом первом опыте будешь вспоминать с улыбкой.

----------


## Очарование

*Марья*,
 Спасибо, конечно, первый раз он у всех бывает, но надо все же стараться, чтобы первый блин комом не получился :smile: 
А по поводу первого раза-мне очень нравится на ученических машинах надписи "сам таким же был")))

----------


## Очарование

Хочу всех спросить, а есть среди нас курящие??? :Ha:

----------


## Марья

*Очарование*,
 Я - заядлая курильщица. Закурила в 23 года и знаешь, какя первая мысль была? - "дура, что ж я раньше не курила!!!" Потом в гороскопе вычитала: "Алкоголизм тельцам не грозит, а вот курить даже пробовать нельзя..."

----------


## Марья

> А по поводу первого раза-мне очень нравится на ученических машинах надписи "сам таким же был")))


Точно!!! Когда вспоминаю свои превые годы, всегда думаю: и кто же такому убожеству еще и платил?":smile:

----------


## Очарование

> Я - заядлая курильщица.


Вот я курю, только на свадьбах и прочих мероприятиях, меня прям тянет!!!! Да, еще, если со знакомыми ребятами (операторами) работаю, то вообще за милую душу. А так в обычные дни не курю.... Еще могу выкурить парочку, когда отдыхаю в компании со спртным:wink: 



> и кто же такому убожеству еще и платил?"


Все таки мы самокритичны)))))))))))))) Ведь раз платили, значит всем все нравилось!!!!!:smile:

----------


## Марья

> Форумчане!!! У меня такой вопрос клиент попросил если есть возможность подобрать заведение для проведения корпоратива. Все заведения в которых я проводил мероприятия, уже задрали цены. Корпоратив 29 декабря, дешевле чем 3500 на персону не нашел. Может быть ВЫ поможете с поиском клиент рассчитывает на 1500-2000 с человека. Или во всех кабаках уже такие цены (новогодние).


Тюмень, конечно, не столица, но тоже не дешевый город. Но новогодние цены, я думаю, в любом регионе подскакивают в 2 - 3 раза. Просто, стоит ли Вам заморачиваться по этому поводу? За 1500-2000 с человека даже в Тюмени не найти, разве что столовку какую-нибудь. Пусть заказчик сам парится, раз время упустил. У нас на Новый год уже в конце августа ищут и залы и ведущих.

----------


## Инна Р.

Присоединяюсь к курящему вагону! зато я не пью, не колюсь и не нюхаю!:smile:

----------


## Djazi

> Хочу всех спросить, а есть среди нас курящие???


Я никогда не курила, хотя даже муж не верит... обидно очень становится. А вот уже месяц как нашу семью преследуют сплошные неприятности и света в конце тоннеля пока не видно. Даже не пойму, что произошло, а вот вчера ещё один сюрприз произошёл- слетела система на компьютере, да не просто слетела, а приказала долго жить. Информация не считывается. Вот где бы закурить!!! Состояние ужасное. Пришёл мальчик сегодня и пытался восстановить.  Иногда такие мысли  ужасные лезут в голову, там информация, которая собиралась в течении 5 лет. Это и материал со свадеб, видео, минусовки, плюса, тексты. Причём очень много информации с платных сайтов. Вот пока он сегодня установил систему на архивном диске. А что будет завтра, я не знаю... думать страшно, если всё пропало. Сценарии, видеоматериал мой, других ведущих...тошно....
Извините, что изливаю душу- больше некому, не поймут. В горле ком встал и стоит.

----------


## Марья

*Djazi*,
 Держись! Честно говоря, даже представить страшно.... Может еще не все потеряно?... Желаю, чтобы все в итоге оказалось хорошо!

----------


## maknata

*Очарование*,
 С почином! :flower:  Первый раз - он у всех первый))) А потом даже понравится! Я поначалу тоже с большой неохотой бралась за юбилеи, а теперь берусь с удовольствием - из действительно вести легче чем свадьбы))
Что касается курения... уууу... 1986 год.. поступила в КГИК, там курили все - и студенты и преподаватели.Сначала была одна сигарета в неделю, потом в день, теперь иногда и пачки  в день не хватает))) На дурацкий вопрос:"Не хочешь ли ты бросить курить?" отвечаю:" Я и в гробу с сигаретой лежать буду!":biggrin:

----------


## maknata

*Djazi*,
 Олечка! Держись! Жисть она как зёбра, может просто сейчас вы перешли на чёрненькую полоску, но она обязательно когда то кончится! И не думай о плохом! Я себя всегда поддерживаю мыслью - всё что не делается, делается к лучшему! У нас тоже было - вылетел жесткий диск со всей инфой (бракованный был:frown: ). В то время инет у меня был на "экономпакете" - врагу сейчас не пожелаю такой экономии! В общем поревела, перешла на безлимитку, инфу восстановила с помощью друзей - с миру по нитке. Так что не расстраивайся сильно - чем сможем- поможем!

----------


## Olenushka

*ребята, уважаемые!*
не могли бы вы помочь? нас с мужем пригласили на юбилей начальника, подскажите, чем можно поздравить? песенку какую-нибудь переделанную, или инсценировку небольшую прикольную? у вас опыт богатейший  :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   но я не в состоянии перечитать даже одну эту замечательную тему... времени off

----------


## Очарование

> С почином! Первый раз - он у всех первый))) А потом даже понравится!


Спасибо!!!! Как здорово, что есть с кем посоветоваться! Я Вас всех обожаю!!!:biggrin: 

Djazi
Держись!!!! Все будет хорошо! За темной полосой всегда наступает светлая!!!!!!!!

----------


## Вета

Олечка, действительно, такого не пожелаешь ни одному ведущему, ведь для нас  - информация - самое ценное. Со своего расстояния - могу только посочувствовать и обещать помочь, если что понадобится. :Aga:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Очарование*,
 С боевым крещением!
Потом пойдёт всё как по маслу!
Курила, курю, хочу бросить. но не получается! зато очень классный момент под сигаретку знакомится с гостями и узнавать о них много интересного. чтоб потом использовать в работе.

Djazi, Олечка, держись! когда у нас слетело 10 гигов информации - я тоже посыпала голову пеплом. Потом попустило и КАКОЙ СТИМОРОЛ)))))для дальнейшей работы - появляется просто зверинное упорство  чтоб восстановить и приумножить!, я ж ТЕЛУШКА( как и Марья- телец))))))

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Можно ишшшо пофлудить на радостях?!
Вчера провела свадьбу - устала, наскакалась аки кенгуру в прериях.
Гости все как один молодцы, молодые просто душки!
Были и хрюшки,  и мотыльки, и Сердючка с бек-вокалом...
столов было аж 4 штуки официальных - еды валом и всё такое вкусное и красивое, гости так понаедались. что еле дышали, но на танцах отрывались, аж пол  унас (на втором этаже ресторана) ходуном ходил! Сначала меня пробил мандраж - чем я их буду развлекать, а потом очень помогли перевёртыши. ВСЕМ АВТОРАМ БОЛЬШОЕ И НЕЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОЕ СПАСИБО!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> неприятности и света в конце тоннеля пока не видно.


Дорогая, как я Вас понимаю, и как я вам искренне сочуствую. Когда у меня полетел жесткий диск в компьютере, я голосила в своем кабинете так, что прибежали вахтер и охранник, думали что у меня что-то с близкими случилось. И не могли понять, как можно убиваться из-за какой-то инфомации. Мой муж, а он в компах понимает, сам не полез, пригласил очень серьезного специалиста, который обещал восстановить, предупреждая, что что-то будет утеряно. Сделал, восстановил. Но исчезла какая-то мелочь. Приглашайте СПЕЦА! И теперь я все дублирую на дисках.


Свет обязательно будет. Пожалуйста, верьте. Пусть у вас все получится

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> там курили все - и студенты и преподаватели.Сначала была одна сигарета в неделю, потом в день, теперь иногда и пачки в день не хватает))) На дурацкий вопрос:"Не хочешь ли ты бросить курить?" отвечаю:" Я и в гробу с сигаретой лежать буду!"



Пачки в день не хватает, особенно если пишешь сценарий, а он не идет. Если весь день в бегах, кофе и сигареты в какой-нибудь кафэшке. Я уже без сигарет не могу, как наркоманка сигаретная.

Прочитала Вашу фразу, и вспомнила своего музыканта, с которым работала более 8 лет, пока он нелепо не ушел из жизни. Он всегла говорил: "Когда я умру, включите мне ЧИЖа, окройте пиво, а как я почуствую запах сигареты, я встану и жизнь продолжится, потому что без курева я там не смогу..."

----------


## olgaring

Это и материал со свадеб, видео, минусовки, плюса, тексты. Причём очень много информации с платных сайтов. Вот пока он сегодня установил систему на архивном диске. А что будет завтра, я не знаю... думать страшно, если всё пропало. Сценарии, видеоматериал мой, других ведущих...тошно....

Как я вас понимаю, у самой этой весной случилось непоправимое, всё пропало. А что делать поревела ,поревела и давай всё копить по-новой. 
Честное слово это настоящее горе. Потерять весь свой архив. Могу только надеяться , что не всё ещё потеряно, держу за вас кулочки. Ну а если не суждено, остаётся надеяться на помощь друга (наш сайт), на добрых отзывчивых людей. Я всегда рада помочь чем могу.  
Держитесь, а главное не унывайте. Как говорит мой муж: " Всё что не делается, делается к лучшему!" :flower:

----------


## Djazi

> Djazi,
> Олечка! Держись! Жисть она как зёбра, может просто сейчас вы перешли на чёрненькую полоску, но она обязательно когда то кончится!





> Djazi
> Держись!!!! Все будет хорошо! За темной полосой всегда наступает светлая!!!!!!!!





> Djazi,
> Держись! Честно говоря, даже представить страшно.... Может еще не все потеряно?... Желаю, чтобы все в итоге оказалось хорошо!





> Олечка, действительно, такого не пожелаешь ни одному ведущему, ведь для нас - информация - самое ценное. Со своего расстояния - могу только посочувствовать и обещать помочь, если что понадобится.





> Djazi, Олечка, держись! когда у нас слетело 10 гигов информации - я тоже посыпала голову пеплом





> Свет обязательно будет. Пожалуйста, верьте. Пусть у вас все получится





> Могу только надеяться , что не всё ещё потеряно, держу за вас кулочки.


Девчонки, какие вы все замечательные! Я вас всех люблю! Спасибо за поддержку! Сегодня ничего так и не получилось. Жду завтра, буду искать специалиста и его вердикт. У меня инфы  аж150 Гб не обнаруживается.... поэтому так больно.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Девчонки, какие вы все замечательные! Я вас всех люблю! Спасибо за поддержку! Сегодня ничего так и не получилось. Жду завтра, буду искать специалиста и его вердикт. У меня инфы аж150 Гб не обнаруживается.... поэтому так больно


Муж рядом, говорит не пожалейте денег на хорошего спеца, и обязательно копии. Мой, после вашего сообщения, сегодня сделал инспекцию моих архивов, сделал втык, дал три дня привести все в порядок, затем запишет на очередной диск
Пусть у вас все получится

----------


## Януська

*Djazi*, как я тебя понимаю. У меня это просто страшный сон, как представлю, что комп полетел, да еще и на свадьбе, просто холодный пот прошибает. 
Держись! Не падай духом! Мы тебя поддерживаем и понимаем! 
Дааа, только тамады могут понять в такой ситуации друг друга. Обывателям  невдомек, как можно  из-за сломанного накануне свадьбы компа чуть ли не в петлю лезть. 
Но вспомни Соломона: Все пройдет, пройдет и ЭТО. 
*Очарование*, плиз, дай ссылку на Путина. Не могу найти прикол про который ты писала, когда описывала юбилей.

----------


## Элен

У  меня  уже  несколько раз  происходило  нечто  невероятное.До  последнего  дня  всё  работает,а  когда  уже  всё  готово  к  распечатыванию  и записи  на  сд,комп  ловит  заход  и  внезапно  выходит  из  строя. И  это  накануне  торжества. Ужасное  состояние,когда  ты  всё  готовил,не  спал  ночами,а  потом,как  беспомощный  сидишь,не  знешь,что  делать. Мне  однажды  пришлось  за  два  часа  до  вечера  снимать  жёсткий  диск  и  обращаться  к  спецу  для  выуживания  своей  информации. К  счастью,мои  файлы  и  вся  инфа  после  больших  усилий  всё  же  находились. Вообще  специалисты  говорят,что  информация  никогда  не  исчезает  с  компа,даже  если  её  перед  этим  стирают. Так  что,думаю,что  не  может  такого  быть... Всё  обязательно  найдётся... :Aga:  А  если  уж  всё  обернётся  не  лучшим  образом,то  ты  знаешь,что  можешь  обратиться  ко  мне  тоже :Aga:  Обещаю,что  все  мои  Гиги  плавно  переместятся  к тебе.:wink: Не  горюй,Ольчик! Всё  будет  хорошо!:smile:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Обещаю,что все мои Гиги плавно переместятся к тебе


присоединяюсь,чем могу-помогу...если надо -могу переслать диски с музыкой,сценариями и .т.

----------


## Очарование

> Очарование, плиз, дай ссылку на Путина. Не могу найти прикол про который ты писала, когда описывала юбилей.


Такс, Путин находится в "конкурсы, игры, загадки" на 16 странице, пост №399

----------


## Очарование

Дорогие мои коллеги!!! 
Мне нужен совет тех, кто работает с детьми!! Под новый год собираюсь поздравлять детишек на дому в роли снегурочки (Дед мороз в придачу). Вопрос такой: Как правильно себя вести, если дети вдруг испугались??? Как лучше начать??? Может с того, чтобы спросить ребенка узнал ли он кто к нему вообще пришел???? Пусть назовет нас, кто есть кто???!!!
Дело в том, что своих детей у меня пока нет, а как меня в свое время Дедушка Мороз поздравлял не помню уже.... Вообщем проконсультируйте, как быть??? И что надо у родителей уточнить??? Я так для себя прикинула, список вопросов к родителям - это возраст, имя, знаком ли со сказочными героями (дедом и снегуркой), посещает ли какие-нибудь занятия, типа муз.школы, кружков каких-нибудь и что будет готовить (стишок, песню или может сиграет на муз. инструменте или станцует)!!!!

----------


## Марья

*Очарование*,
 Даша, когда у нас на работе практиковался выезд ДМ и Сн на дом к детям сотрудников, мы делали это так. Утром родители "находили" под дверью или в почтовом ящике письмо от ДМ, что он сегодня вечером собирается зайти в гости. Весь день для ребенка был днем ожидания вечера. Дети постарше настолько хорошо себя старались вести, что родители поражались своему чаду, повторяли стихи, песни и т.д. А с младшими были просто разговоры - что да кто это. И когда гости заявлялись, маленькие уже не боялись, а, наоборот, из-за маминого подола с любопытством выглядывали - ЧТО ЭТО ТАКОЕ? И еще. Если ребенок маленький и боитесь, что может испугаться, сначала заговорите не с ним, а с родителями. Чтобы ребенок увидел, что все хорошо, что папа с мамой смеются, а значит бояться нечего. Вопросы к родителям: Ой, какие большие мальчик и девочка! А как вас зовут? А когда вы были маленькие ДМ к вам приходил? А подарки дарил? (волшебное слово подарок обязательно привлекет внимание) А где маленький мальчик Ванечка, он живет здесь?  и поехали...

----------


## Марья

> список вопросов к родителям - это возраст, имя, знаком ли со сказочными героями (дедом и снегуркой), посещает ли какие-нибудь занятия, типа муз.школы, кружков каких-нибудь и что будет готовить (стишок, песню или может сиграет на муз. инструменте или станцует)!!!!


Правильно! Мы еще у родителей спрашивали о проблемах с ребенком. Кто-то жаловался, что таблетки выпоить ребенку -проблема и ДМ в беседе с ребенком "невзначай" вспоминал, как в детстве он не любил пить таблетки, какие они горькие и противные. Или, если родители (только это заранее нужно не при ребенке) говорили, что игрушки невозможно заставить собирать, то ДМ "жаловался" ребенку на то, как обидно ему бывает, что он дарит подарки, а некоторые дети их разбрасывают и ломают.

----------


## Элен

*Марья*,
 очень  хорошие  советы,особенно  про  игрушки  и  таблетки... :Ok:

----------


## Очарование

*Марья*,
 Марина! Спасибо!! Я вот несомневаюсь, что выкручусь, насчет своего Деда Мороза чуток переживаю!!!А вот с подарками, чтоломают и разбрасывают-это супер!!!!!!

----------


## Марья

> насчет своего Деда Мороза чуток переживаю!!!


Ничего страшного! Бери всю инициативу на себя. А ДМ пусть будет пассивным. "Дедушка старенький. Дедушка устал. Тебе нравится, дедушка?" Пусть просто реплики вставляет, поддакивает... У меня все время так было, т.к., как правило Дедом Морозом был физрук и говорить все время боялся. Но зато все время просил у ребенка дневник и если, не дай бог, по физкультуре были неважные оценки, сильно огорчался. Тут же начинал учить мальчика отжиматься :вот, мол, я старенький и могу, а значит и ты сможешь. Мы все время просили его - оставь физ-ру в покое. А он отвечал: ну долже же я как-то впечатление на ребенка произвести, а то все Снегурочка, да Снегурочка...:smile:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Привет всем - как не хочется работать!!!!!- заскочила на форум- отдохнуть!
Расскажу последий прикол - мона?!
вокресение- хоз.базар
Игривый муЗЫчок- продавец, решил меня приколоть и идёт такой диалог:
- Дайте мне пожалуйста для утепления окон...
- Прокладки (хитро улыбаясь, быстро вставил свои 5 коп продавец)
И ничуть не смущаясь присутствия дочери и "подкола" хитруна
-  Да, Олдейсы, тока без крыльев. а то в окна дует от полёта-
Мужик в ауте краснеет. а дочь говорит: "Мама, отомри, ты не на свадьбе, кончай стебаться"
идём дале...роюсь в коробке для распродажи всякого...-йна - ищу стринги. продавщица (лет 45-50) услужливо выспрашивает кому. какой размер, цвет.
я ей вежливо поясняю. что нужно для мужиков, чтоб переодевать на свадьбе. Дама краснеет и смеётся до икоты, но вытащила из вороха подходящие стринги, только черного цвета. прошу белые и поясняю. что надо белые, чтоб контрастировали с тёмными брюками.
И тут меня продавщица добила:"А вы что их поверх брУк одеваете.....ИК(смеётся) а я думала, ну нифига себе мужики офигели, голыми ....крутят!"
Тут пришла очередь мне икать...
А моя взрослая дочь спрашивает: "Вы случайно не сестры по стёбу?!"....
Як то кажуть- От така халепа - Вот такая фигня!)))))))))))

----------


## Инна Р.

как всегда за советом-объясните чукче-если нанимаешь чужого Деда Мороза-он будет по моему сценарию шлёпать, или за такие деньььги должон сам повыступать?  :Vah:

----------


## Очарование

> если нанимаешь чужого Деда Мороза


Куда нанимаешь??? На корпоратив или к детям на утренник или на поздравление домой???

Ой, девченки, а я сегодня себе еще одного деда мороза нашла-запасного!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:  А то мой основной Дед Мороз работает по сменам и многие "горячие" даты у него заняты!!!! Сегодня поговорила с одним знакомым, он согласился быть Дедом в запасе))))))))))))))):biggrin: 
С завтрашнего дня начну готовиться к поздравлялкам на дому!!!!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

Оля!! *Djazi*!

Присоединяюсь к хору всех сочувствующих и переживающих!! Держись!! я в таких случаях говорю себе: "Пусть это будет самая большая потеря в жизни!!"

Если нужна будет какая информация - говори. Чем сможем, тем поможем!! Авось приобретешь га-араздо больше!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Очарование*,

Даша!! Ну ты героиня!! я бы в жизни не пошла детей по домам поздравлять!! (конечно, зарекаться нельзя в нашей жизни..)

это адский труд!

----------


## Djazi

> Мой, после вашего сообщения, сегодня сделал инспекцию моих архивов, сделал втык, дал три дня привести все в порядок, затем запишет на очередной диск.
> Пусть у вас все получится


Да уж, теперь хочу вообще ещё один независимый винт купить и  буду раз в неделю скидывать добро, которое накачаю. На всю жизнь урок получила!
 Вот сижу и сохраняю по крупицам то, что осталось,  а потом повезу спецам, пусть попробуют восстановить, а уж если не получится, тогда пусть полностью форматируют оба диска. 



> Держись! Не падай духом! Мы тебя поддерживаем и понимаем!





> Так что,думаю,что не может такого быть... Всё обязательно найдётся...





> присоединяюсь,чем могу-помогу...если надо -могу переслать диски с музыкой,сценариями и .т.





> Присоединяюсь к хору всех сочувствующих и переживающих!! Держись!! я в таких случаях говорю себе: "Пусть это будет самая большая потеря в жизни!!"


Девочки,  вот сижу, читаю и плачу. За эти дни очень устала. Такое  моральное напряжение- все эти папки перелопатить и  выловить хоть что-то оставшееся. Копирую всё подряд на болванки. Правда сейчас на компе нет ни звука, ни дров не установлено никаких. И непонятно будет потом видео вопроизводится или нет. Пока не получается, хотя показывает размер нормальный. Всё равно сохраняю.
Обидно, что столько новой информации, а я не могу пока ничего сохранять.
 Спасибо   ещё раз вам всем за поддержку! :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

> На корпоратив


На корпоратив- цены офигенные-а что он там должен делать? Когда он домой приходит - там его сценарий, понятно, а у меня? будет мои тексты учить, или как? Или его в сценарий просто без слов вклинивать?

----------


## Очарование

> На корпоратив- цены офигенные


хммм.. даже  и не знаю. я бы с ним встретилась-поговорила, может он что предложит, а потом решила бы как с ним быть: или к своему сценарию его привязала или бы вместе что-то слепили. Наверное я бы так сделала!!! А что своего нельзя кого-нибудь взять???? Или одной снегуркой выступить???



> Даша!! Ну ты героиня!! я бы в жизни не пошла детей по домам поздравлять!!


Ой, ну что ты, какая я героиня!!!! Просто, во-первых, мне очень хочется этим заняться, я люблю детей, а уж в образе снегурочки побывать так вообще-мечта всей жизни, можно сказать:biggrin: И потом, деды морозы-мои хорошие друзья, думаю, все должно пройти гладко, а главное весело!!!! Сколько положительных эмоций получить можно!!! А деньги..... я беру почти в половину меньше, чем остальные дедушки морозы со снегурками))) Мне не принципиально брать 31 декабря за 30минутное выступление 5000-7000руб!!! Зачем!???? Мне кажется это того не стоит какие бы актеры профессиональные не были!!!! Все равно по накатанной работают! А вот подарить хорошее настроение ребенку, да еще и чтобы родители довольны остались во всех смыслах и в финансовом тоже-куда важнее!!!! И еще у меня есть несколько детишек, которых мы прийдем поздравить абсолютно бесплатно, т.к. знаю, что многим из родителей просто не по карману "заказать" деда мороза!!! Но, а детям же хочется праздника!!! Для таких я приготовила подарки уже-это будет сюрпризом для них!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> А что своего нельзя кого-нибудь взять


Своего нельзя - костюма нет, а снегурку они не хотят.Им дед нужен, у них прошлый год был какой то классный дед был, они в восторге!

----------


## Очарование

> классный дед был, они в восторге!
> __________________


попробуй встретиться с морозом, может что дельное предложит, тогда можете вместе какой-то сценарий слепить, если ничего у него интересного попробуй его вписать с элементами импровизации к себе в сценарий!

----------


## Инна Р.

> вместе какой-то сценарий слепить


спасибо, Даша! столько проблем с этими корпоративами! может отказаться? С голоду я не умираю :smile: !

----------


## Очарование

> может отказаться?


а я бы взяла... ради интереса!!!! и опыта!

----------


## Ильич

> аша!! Ну ты героиня!! я бы в жизни не пошла детей по домам поздравлять!! (конечно, зарекаться нельзя в нашей жизни..)
> 
> это адский труд!


Почиму? Когда я морозился ничего адского не припомню.. очень весело, детишки ребятишки кухня 100 грамм и огучик... после 5 квартиры супер после 15 - тяжело.....

----------


## Марья

> Мне не принципиально брать 31 декабря за 30минутное выступление 5000-7000руб!!! Зачем!???? Мне кажется это того не стоит какие бы актеры профессиональные не были!!!! Все равно по накатанной работают! А вот подарить хорошее настроение ребенку, да еще и чтобы родители довольны остались во всех смыслах и в финансовом тоже-куда важнее!!!! И еще у меня есть несколько детишек, которых мы прийдем поздравить абсолютно бесплатно, т.к. знаю, что многим из родителей просто не по карману "заказать" деда мороза!!! Но, а детям же хочется праздника!!! Для таких я приготовила подарки уже-это будет сюрпризом для них!!!


Дашенька, это тебе :flower:  !!! Просто восхищена!!! Я уже так, наверно, никогда не смогу. Я хочу, чтобы мне платили и платили ХОРОШО за то что ты описала.




> столько проблем с этими корпоративами! может отказаться? С голоду я не умираю


Инночка, ни в коем случае нельзя отказываться!!! Иначе ты никогда не узнаешь, что тебе это по плечу. Просто надо хорошо подготовиться и даже не в смысле сценария, а по орг.вопросам.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Инночка, ни в коем случае нельзя отказываться!!!


Послушалась! Во вотрник иду на собеседование.если сами не откажутся-попробую! Спасибо, девочки!

----------


## Очарование

> Почиму? Когда я морозился ничего адского не припомню.. очень весело, детишки ребятишки кухня 100 грамм и огучик... после 5 квартиры супер после 15 - тяжело.....


А мой дед мороз основной за рулем будет))) так что кухня и сто грамм-для меня)))))(ШУТКА)
а Вот деда мороза запасного прийдется мне на машине возить, он без лошадный-тута он и оторвется)))))))) 



> Дашенька, это тебе


 :Oj:  




> хочу, чтобы мне платили и платили ХОРОШО


ОЙ, когда же во мне проснется коммерческая жилка... у меня вот на основной работе проблемы на фирме.... и возможно прийдется искать другую... а это проблема, меня здесь и график устраивает и начальство - золото, всегда и отпускают когда надо мне куда-то.....
Вот бы заняться вплотную только свадьбами, юбилеями, но пока не рискну без основной работы остаться.

----------


## Ильич

А ты посчитай  годовой доход от основной работы и от вечерней и когда вечерний втрое перекроет основной - бросай лишнее... Поначалу будет морально сложно, а потом пройдет....

----------


## Очарование

> бросай лишнее...


для этого надо еще поработать на имя!:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> поработать на имя


если у вас есть агенства, предложи им свои услуги. если не дорого просить, они судовольствием! Чем больше берёшь работы, тем быстрее появятся "свои клиенты", объявки начнёшь давать. И дело в шляпе!

----------


## Инна Р.

До апреля можно и на работе, а к апрелю - разворачивайся - реклама, объявления - сделают своё дело! даже без агенств, особенно если на Москву позаришься!!!

----------


## Марья

> До апреля можно и на работе, а к апрелю - разворачивайся - реклама, объявления - сделают своё дело! даже без агенств, особенно если на Москву позаришься!!!


Ой, не знаю.... До апреля.. как то очень быстро. У меня восемь лет ушло на то что я имею сейчас. Правда без всякой рекламы. Но зато, я сейчас уверена, что сарафанное радио - самая лучшая реклама. Но с другой стороны - 8 лет, это слишком долго, но зато надежно. Я приличные визитки только в этом году сделала, а выходных нет вообще, все время заказы.Агенствам услуги предложить, конечно нужно, но полностью доверять им не стоит. Самое лучшее средство успешной и обеспеченной работы на будущее одно - каждый банкет проводить так, как будто он один - твоя единственная лебединая песня... Прошу прощения за патетику, я после трудной свадьбы под пивом... :Pivo:

----------


## Януська

Дорогие мои, милые коллеги :) Лишь вы меня поймете. Как мне надоела эта постоянная работа в банке *с 9 до 18*, каждый божий день.  :frown: С каким бы удовольствием я послала бы к черту все начальство. Идешь отпрашиваться, как на Голгофу.  Ребенок заболел, дак чувствуешь себя так будто ты его сама специально заморозила, заразила и т.д. Я уже не помню, когда я спала столько сколько захочется. 
Как я мечтаю, заниматься только свадьбами, юбилеями. Получается, что я за 4 выходных, зарабатываю столько, сколько в банке за месяц работы не разгибая спины у компа. 
Но фишка в том, что - боюсь! Жила бы одна может и не боялась, или был бы муж на которого можно было бы опереться в момент отстутствия работы, тогда бы решилась наверное. Но в действительности мы живем вдвоем с дочей, и банковская работа дает стабильность, хотя как раз на дочь времени почти не остается. Как подумаю сколько бы могло быть у меня свободного времени, которое я могла бы ребенку посвящать, так еще больше начинаю свою дневную работу ненавидеть. 
Поэтому я тебя Очарование, очень хорошо понимаю, тут "и хоется и колется". 
Но все же я мечтаю, что пошлю все это к черту и буду заниматься любимым делом.

----------


## Марья

*Януська*,
 Яночка, был бы у тебя муж, на которого можно было бы опереться, тебя бы и работа в банке не напрягала... Я начала заниматься свадьбами, будучи еще замужем. Муж это всячески приветствовал: за один вечер такие бабки.... Стабильность не в замужестве, не в дневной или выходной работе... Стабильность - это уверенность в себе. И пока  у тебя нет этой уверенности, что ты сможешь обеспечить себя и своего ребенка только на свадьбах и юбилеях, может быть и не стоит бросать банк.... А с другой стороны... Мне сейчас 39 лет и я понимаю, что у меня уже нет времени на нелюбимую, да еще и неоплачиваемую работу. Я просто не имею права растрачивать свою жизнь на то, в чем я сама не вижу смысла. А по поводу ребенка, на которого не остается времени... Дети не дурнее нас, а чаще всего они еще и мудрее. Моему сыну 14 лет. В первом классе он уже гладил себе рубашки в школу, потомучто мама, вернувшись в три часа ночи не в состоянии это была сделать. Потом, приходя с банкета, я обнаруживала жареную картошку с припиской "Мамочка, покушай". Сейчас он уже не нуждается в мамином постоянном внимании, а на мой вопрос : А раньше ты на меня обижался? он говорит "Я что, даун? А как бы мы выжили, если б не ты? Благодаря моему образу изни у меня растет самостоятельный, ко всему приученный парень. Единственно, в чем я чувствую угрызения совести - он не знает что такое семейные праздники. Потому что праздники для него это то, когда мамы нет дома, а сам он либо у бабушки с дедушкой, либо у маминых подружек. Но зато он четко знает что такое чувство долга и ответственность.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Коллеги, отработала свадьбу. На работу шла с температурой, пришла здоровая. Можно я расскажу свой самый любимый анекдот, который про меня точно, а может и чуть-чуть про каждого из вас.
В городе гастроли заезжего цирка. По всему городу развешаны афиши: «Только один вечер на арене говорящая лошадь!!!!» В цирке аншлаг. И вот, в конце программы, на арену выходит замученная, несчастная, изможденная лошадь. Зал притих – когда же лошадь начнет разговаривать? Лошадь усталым взглядом обводит публику и…. молчит. Ее закрепляют лонжами, поднимают под купол…. и  с огромной высоты бросают вниз. Лошадь поднимает голову: «Господи, ну когда же я сдохну!»

 Вот так и мы, при свете софитов бьем копытом и призывно ржем!

----------


## Очарование

*Марья*
*Януська*
Девочки - Вы героини!!!!!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Меня мама воспитывала одна, в начале 90-х самым вкусным блюдом была картошка, потому что других продуктов не было никаких!!!! Потом я подрастала, хотелось и игрушек как у других и т.д. и т.п.-всегда объясняли, что за всеми не угонишься, а все равно старалась мама мне купить хоть что-то новое и интересное и это на сэкономленные невесть каким образом деньги. Потом мама стала заниматься разведением животных, собак, стало полегче, я всегда с ней ездила продавать щенков, когда достигла возраста лет 14 стали меня и одну отпускать на продажу щенков. Сколько же я их попродавала. Приедешь, стоишь , зимой холодно, щенка жалко, себя тоже жалко , а в тоже время тихо ненавидишь это все! НО!!! Я прекрасно понимала, что это единственный способ заработать. И деньги от продажи все до копейки отдавала в семейную кассу. Потом в старших классах школы, подбирала бездомных котят, мыла их и ехала продавать в Москву, в переход))))) Зарабатывала на карманные деньги, т.к. их мне не выделяли, не было такой возможности. Ничего, после школы, с сумкой с котятами, штуки 3 брала, как сейчас помню продавала пушистых за 300руб, не пушистых за 150-200. И в милицию меня забирали, и гоняли, и деньги воровали, ух... Ну, а потом мама устроилась продавцом, кстати у нее высшее образование вет.врача, и техникум-специальность акушерка, акушеркой она проработала несколько лет, потом получила высшее образование и работала во Всероссийском институте животноводства, но после перестройки никому не нужна стала. И стало стабильней, а после я закончила школу, пошла на заочное, и на работу устроилась, потом на другю, потом еще на одну, потом сдала на права, купила себе машину (старенькую, но свою и сама), а потом уговорила маму уйти с работы, т.к. возраст уже и тяжело с утра до ночи за прилавком кормами торговать. А сама стала еще и любимым делом заниматься-свадьбами!!!!
Так вот, к чему я!! Что также как и у Марьи сын, я все понимала еще тогда... и воспитывалась я на примере заботы матери обо мне, пусть эта забота не всегда выражалась в проведении со мной времени и делания вместе уроков (их, кстати, я всегда одна делала), но я понимала, что все что она делала это было для меня. И бесконечно люблю ее и благодарна за все! А впервую очередь за воспитание, потому что теперь я точно знаю, что не пропаду!!!!!
И вросла я очень самостоятельной и четко поняла, что не в коем случае нельзя сдаваться, безвыходных ситуаций нет, за исключением смерти.. А пока мы живы-все в наших руках!!!

----------


## Очарование

эдак меня прорвало!!!! Но то в поддержку матерей!!!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Марья

Ой, Даша, спасибо, напомнила! Сегодня же день матери. Не забыть бы мамочке позвонить....

----------


## Януська

А у меня девочки тоже есть любимый анекдот, правда не отвечаю за цельность, но прикол его вы поймете (хотя посторонним он не покажется смешным): Провинциальный театр. Старый актер, всю жизнь играл на второстепенных ролях. Подрабатывал на Новый год Дедом морозом, и жаловался на невостребованность своего таланта. И вдруг, о чудо! Стивен Спилберг приглашает его на роль в свой новый фильм. Пишет ему письмо, расписывая гонорар, условия жизни на берегу океана, шикарную виллу с прислугой и т.д. Прочитал письмо актер. и написал ответ: Спасибо канешна, но принять предложение никак не могу, У МЕНЯ ВЕДЬ ЁЛКИ! :biggrin:

----------


## Марья

Девчонки, вот мой любимый анегдот. Я считаю - самый женский анегдот в мире.
Едет женщина за рулем из суда после развода. Едет, думает: Блин, как жить дальше? На работе сокращение, этот козел нигде не работает, алиментов не видать. За квартиру платить нечем, придется съезжать, а куда? Ребенок болеет, где деньги взять на лечение? Сейчас машину подруге верну, надо не забыть поблагодарить, что выручила.... С этими мыслями на сфетофоре врезается в 600й мэрс, ей в попу вьезжает Бэнтли.... Вечер. Кухня. Ребенок спит. Женщина курит и думает: вроде не нервничала сегодня... А че так в спину вступило???
Все, можно смеяться. :Aga:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

:Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  


> вроде не нервничала сегодня

----------


## Иринка Бафф

в этом году выпадает красная горка на 4 мая...как думаете,будут свадьбы??

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> в этом году выпадает красная горка на 4 мая...как думаете,будут свадьбы??



У меня пошли отказы на февраль и начало января (уже 4!!!) С ума сошли - ВИСОКОСНЫЙ ГОД.  В мае свадеб, как правило, мало. Но неужели еще и високосный год повлияет на работу????

----------


## Януська

Свет, так это общеизвестно, високосный год, для нас голодный. У меня сейчас на декабрь народ как взбесился, и среды и четверги заняты. Народ перед високосным годом пожениться хочет.

----------


## Януська

Форумчане! Помогите! Срочно нужно стихотворение посвященное маме (ко дню матери)! Ответы актуальны в течение часа. Плизззззз!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

[QUOTE=Януська]Срочно нужно стихотворение посвященное маме (

Любимая мамочка, знаешь ли ты,
Как много душевной в тебе красоты?
И как безгранична забота твоя,
И как велика благодарность моя?
Здоровья тебе, многих лет и тепла!
В сто тысяч раз больше чем ты мне дала!


Для тебя в 20 лет и в 30
Мы как дети малые… 
Прости, …что до мудрости твоей с пеленок,
Так и не сумели дорасти.
Пусть же не устанут эти руки
Пусть не ослабеет от любви
Этот голос, золотые звуки,
До ста лет, пожалуйста, живи!


Моя милая мамочка, кто ты?
Может, ангел, сошедший с небес?
Каждый день ты порхаешь в заботах,
Чтобы дом наш был полон чудес.

Ты нас балуешь вкусным обедом,
Пироги твои - просто мечта,
И любой, кто хоть раз их отведал
Не забудет их вкус никогда!

Рукодельница ты, мастерица,
Свяжешь самый красивый наряд,
Ведь в руках твоих резвые спицы
Настоящее чудо творят!

Твое доброе сердце жалеет
Всех несчастных бездомных котов.
И мяукнуть они не успеют -
Им уже сытный ужин готов.

А домашнего Тишу - всем сердцем
Обожаешь бандита-кота.
Это просто "Мадонна с младенцем",
С ним в обнимку лежите когда.

И порою я даже ревную, 
Если с ним ты особо нежна,
Потому что, мамуля, люблю я,
И я знаю, ты любишь меня.

Ты наставница мне и подруга,
Ты поддержишь меня и поймешь,
И всегда от любого недуга
Ты, как фея, лекарство найдешь.

Ты излечишь от грусти и скуки,
От унынья дождливого дня,
Твои теплые, нежные руки,
Словно в детстве, ласкают меня.

Ах, мамуля, какое везенье, 
Что за счастье - ты рядом со мной!
И хотела бы я в День рожденья
Подарить тебе весь шар земной:

Все луга и цветы полевые
И все звезды в ночной вышине,
Океаны, моря голубые,
Жемчуга, что сияют на дне.

Все улыбки и добрые вести,
Все надежды, желанья, мечты,
Все стихи, все любимые песни
И все краски земной красоты.

Чтобы все описать это, мама,
Мне не хватит, наверное, слов.
Но, пожалуй, желанною самой
Будет наша с тобою любовь

----------


## Януська

Светик, огроооомнооооое спасибо! Ты меня спасла просто :)

----------


## optimistka17

кАК ТОЛЬКО НАУЧУСЬ ОТПРАВЛЯТЬ СООБЩЕНИЯ СРАЗУЖЕ НАЧНУ ДЕЛИТЬСЯ ОПЫТОМ  а ОН У МЕНЯ ЕСТЬ И НЕМАЛЫЙ

----------


## optimistka17

ХОЧЕТСЯ ВЫЛОЖИТЬ ЧТО- ТО ПОЛЕЗНОЕ,НО НЕ ЗНАЮ С ЧЕГО НАЧАТЬ.лУЧШЕ ИЗ МОЕГО СТИХОТВОРНОГО ИЛИ ИЗ ОПЫТА КОСТЮМИРОВАННОГО- КАК СКАЖИТЕ ТАК И БУДЕТ

----------


## Марья

*optimistka17*,
 Во первых привет! Во-вторых, как тебя зовут, а то мы все тут оптимисты и по призванию и по необходимости. В-третьих из какого региона новичок? В четвертых здесь интересно все, прежде всего ты сама.  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

КоНЕЧНО ЖЕ ПРИВЕТ! ЗОВУТ МЕНЯ ЛЮДМИЛА. НА ФОРУМЕ ДЕЛАЮ ПЕРВЫЕ ШАГИ, ПОТОМУ ЧУТОК СПОТЫКАЮСЬ, А ПОСЛЕ ВСЕГО ПРОЧИТАННОГО УЖ ОЧЕНЬ ХОЧЕТСЯ БЫТЬ ПОЛЕЗНОЙ НАШЕМУ БРАТУ.

----------


## Марья

> УЖ ОЧЕНЬ ХОЧЕТСЯ БЫТЬ ПОЛЕЗНОЙ НАШЕМУ БРАТУ.


И сестре...:smile: Людочка, привет! Откуда ты?

----------


## maknata

*optimistka17*,
 Привет! 


> ЧУТОК СПОТЫКАЮСЬ


не бойсь, упасть не дадим!)))) Если чего не понятно - спрашивай, обьясним :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

Я из Днепропетровска, то бишь с Украины .А падать я не собираюсь. Характер не тот.Просто с компьютером еще дружу плохо Как та обезьяна , что с веточки спустилась, а в человека еще не превратилась...

----------


## maknata

*optimistka17*,
 О! Землячка! А я живу в Днепропетровской области.



> Просто с компьютером еще дружу плохо


Я тебе об этой поддержке и говорила)) Меня в своё время "крутые" 15-18 летние "хакеры" по инету учили:biggrin:  С некоторыми до сих пор контактируем, даже и сейчас иногда у них консультируюсь)))

----------


## optimistka17

А вот ради знакомства попробую выложить клятву невесты, которую сочинила годков эдк несколько тому назад   Клянись всегда,любой ценой, быть верной, преданной женой. Модные вещи клянись покупать И жемчугами себя украшать.  Клянись пораньше ты вставать и мужу завтрак подавать Мужа клянись ,к друзьям отпускать. Рыбалку, футбол, клянись,не ругать. Клянись сериалы пореже смотреть. В глаза супруга чаще глядетьМаникюр и прическу ,клянись делать ты, Чтоб видел супруг эталон крвсоты Клянись неспеша ,потихонечку. Рожать каждый год по ребеночку. Клянись свекровь ты уважать,Ее советы выполнять Я такой текст читаю сама, а невеста говорит КЛЯНУСЬ Либо отказывается,и говорит НЕ ХОЧУ, НЕ БУДУ Прям как в детстве маме с папой говорила.  Если понравилось выложу аналогичную клятву жениха. Жаль только с буквами компьютерными,как видите ,дружу плохо и не получается расположить все красивенько, по строчечкам...

----------


## optimistka17

Ах как жаль,что за компьютер села только в этом году Да и с интернетом  всего пару месяцев Вот и пытаюсь не утонуть в море  информации

----------


## optimistka17

> я живу в Днепропетровской области


Если будешь В Днепропетровске,Заходи обязательно в гости на чашечку чая и свадебный просмотр видео. Я не жадная и у меня много чего интересного имеется. Я ж как кот Матроскин ,ЗАПАСЛИВАЯ!

----------


## Очарование

И снова вопрос к нашим уважаемым профи:smile: 
В субботу буду проводить свадьбу на 100 человек (впервые в моей практике!!!!) Отличается ли такая свадьба от свадьбы, скажем в 60 человек???!!!! Какие ньюансы есть в подобных свадьбах???
Я люблю когда на свадьбе больше 40 человек, мне работается всегда проще, т.к. есть и зрители и участники и пьющие и курящие))):wink: 
В принципе на 100 человек готовлюсь как и на 50... правильно ли???

----------


## optimistka17

Нюансы,конечно же, есть.1 Разбей тостующих на группы типа одноклассники, сотрудники,соседи, приезжие гости. Иначе кроме бесконечных тостов ничего не успеешь. 2 Исключи конкурсы, в которых участвует маленькое количество гостей.3 Избегай делать,что-то с мелким реквизитом.Учти, что каждый гость, даже сидящий вдалеке должен все видеть... А вообще со100 гостями ,как правило, легче,чем с 15. Держись уверенно и не робей!

----------


## Очарование

> Держись уверенно и не робей!


Спасибо!!!!!!
Насчет тостов-это как правило у меня быстро проходит! Молодые пожелали чтобы все подарки дарили за столом, как положено с подносом (но у меня с книжкой) и каждый высказался!

----------


## optimistka17

Я молодым, обычно,говорю так Во времена СССР существовал негласный закон Идешь на свадьбу-неси 10 советских рублей Идете парой- несите 25 рубчиков. Сейчас же произошло расслоение народа по материальному достатку Для кого-то 20уе это последняя заначка на черный день,а для кого-то 200 уе мелочь Он в казино или на девочек больше просаживает Во время сбора подарков это все вылазит наружу. Ведь не ради хвастовства, а так,между прочим,наш новый русский может ввернуть в своем поздравлении А свой медовый месяц или путешествие снимите вот этой самой камерой, которую Я вам подарил.И представьте теперь состояние того родственничка, который сейчас опускает в бутыль свои последние 20 уе...А теперь, говорю молодым, учтите что пока идет обряд дарения вам положено все пожелания слушать стоя За это время вам раз 40 подряд крикнут ГОРЬКО! И  после красивых,добрых слов, и после дежурных типа Желаем паре молодой дожить до свадьбы золотой. Кстати, у соседа рядом лицо расстроенное.Он эти же слова 2недели перед свадьбой наизусть учил. Не лучше ли подарки вручить сразу, с цветами...

----------


## Очарование

> Не лучше ли подарки вручить сразу, с цветами...


Наверное из-за неопытности еще, чтоли я не рискую дарить подарки сразу.... честно скажу страшно мне. У меня как-то подарки подарили, выпили, шляпу провела (или провела шляпу во время обряда дарения, если вижу, что затягивается, а так шляпу послушали, отвлеклись, расслабились и дальше второй стол пошел поздравлять), потом отпустила засидевшихся гостей на перекур, потом провела конкурсы веселы и танцы!!! А дальще уже проще и время достаточно прошло!!
А дарить подарки сразу как-то не привычно мне, чем людей развлекать пока они не настолько еще и гототовые!!!?? Тосты, конечно, можно слушать гостей, но не знаю... хотя понимаю, что пора переходить на европейский манер с подарками...

----------


## optimistka17

Не забудь также, что 50 гостей выслушать гораздо проще, чем 100. Слушают более -менее внимательно разве что первых 7-8 тостующих Первые, то есть те,что сказали и подарили рвутся на перекур, а последние ждут-не дождутся когда же до них дойдет черед.Скромные,особо стеснительные, те,кто не любит говорить на публику ,ждут с ощущением пустоты и обреченности,а ведь понимают,что  сачкануть не удастся. И это все потому,что где-то кто-то сказал,что так ПОЛОЖЕНО.Неужели мы рабы каких-то устаревших традиций... Я уже молчу о том ,что обряд дарения идет в то время , когда подали горячее, а значит сами молодые или съедят холодную еду или останутся голодными на этом этапе. После того, как я просто излагаю эти мысли молодым,они САМИ хотят, чтобы подарки вручались сразуТ.о. освобождается время для праздничного веселья.:tongue:

----------


## optimistka17

Не знаешь, чем развлекать...в 1м застолье ,во 2м или во время танцев Уточни,а я предложу несколько вариантов. Я печатаю плохо , а соображаю нормально Мне бы найти , как поставить в тексте вопросительный знак... Ни одна комбинация клавиш не срабатывает .Вот тут я тундра.kuku

----------


## Инна Р.

> что пора переходить на европейский манер с подарками...


Даш, а у нас подарки дарят в первый перерыв, а не за столом. Это мне тоже не нравится, потому что они все открытки читают, и церимрния затягивается! Но, если не давать микрофон, то читать будут далеко не все. И этот вариант намного лучше, чем за столом, во первых горько не орут, и за один присест, все отговорятся и всё!  я делаю после первого стола - танец молодых, общий танец, 2 -3 трека дискотека(кто то курит, кто то танцует), потом вручение подарков, одна игра и следующий стол. Когда сразу дарят это затягивает начало застолья, у нас все голодные приезжают жуть, поэтому стараюсь сразу после встречи усадить за стол!

----------


## Марья

Девчонки, а я заранее предупреждаю молодоженов, что церемония поздравления и вручения подарков - самая муторная часть свадьбы. Но если не предоставить слово гостям, обид не оберешься. Видимо, у нас в провинции сильно каждому хочется публично выступить. Я поздравительную церемонию выделяю в отдельный блок, в начале обращаюсь к гостям: "Конечно, вы все готовились к празднику, выбирали открытки, подарки.... И молодоженам очень повезло - у них такая огромная семья. Но если я буду предоставлять слово каждому, нам праздновать будет некогда (тут, как правило, все кивают головами в знак согласия). Поэтому давайте поздравлять не по отдельности, а целми родственными группами, кланами и давайте не будем зачитывать открытки, а то молодоженам ночью заняться будет нечем. (тут кто-нибудь обязательно крикнет: Они другим должны ночью заниматься!, я тут же вставляю: А в качестве отдыха?) Как правило, гости соглашаются. Если открытки не зачитывать, поздравление проходит быстро,т.к. говорить своими словами долго и красиво редко кто умеет. А что касается очень больших свадеб (100 и больше), то я договариваюсь с молодоженами заранее, что они делают мне список гостей с учетом родственной субординации (1. Родные братья, сестры 2. Родные тети-дяди, 3. двоюродные братья-сестры и т.д.... коллеги, друзья - не более 10 групп) и назначают в этой группе старшего, он и говорит от лица всей группы. А родственников заранее предупреждают, что всем в микрофон поздравить не удастся. Когда это идет от самих молодоженов, гости не обижаются. А вот если я попробую это сделать - спасайся, кто может! Европейский вариант вручения подарков у нас пока невозможен.

----------


## Инна Р.

> что церемония поздравления и вручения подарков - самая муторная часть свадьбы.


Полностью согласна! И люди везде разные, у нас больше отмолчаться хотят, даже если подарок - супер! В таких случаях стараюсь всё прекратить, даже если танцуют и обращаю внимание на дарящего и подарок! А то у меня на одной свадьбе женщина втихаря дарила картину, вышитую своими руками, на ней жених и невеста(оч.похожи!), и картина супер! и вышивала 3 месяца! а хотела подарить втихаря, пока перекурчик! хорошо, я заметила! Так что тут тоже нужно внимательно смотреть, а то одни открытки нудные зачитывают, другие ключи от машины скромно дарят, или билеты в путешествие!Такие падарки нужно конечно при всех, торжественно, и дарящим аплодисменты!

----------


## Януська

Ну девочки, а что вы называете "европейским стилем" во вручении подарков? Я например, если свадьба больше 30 чел., ВСЕГДА делаю так: Вот встретили молодых хлебом-солью, а потом (еще до того как гости сели за стол) говорю: "Дорогие гости, а теперь наступает черед одаривания наших молодоженов! Поэтому пожалуйста, кто еще не вручил подарки, можете сделать это сейчас, вручайте цветы невесте, а подарки жениху, и вставайте пока на свои места." И гости подходят и поздравляют, и дарят. 
А европейским стилем у нас считается, когда вообще, гости приходя в банкетный зал, просто складывают свои подарки на специально отведенный для этого стол, а конверты с деньгами, бросают в красивую коробку (типа избирательной урны  :Aga:  ). То есть в это м варианте темы подарков вообще нет. 
А вот классическое одаривание, провожу крайне редко, да и то когда свадьба человек 20-25.

----------


## Марья

> и картина супер! и вышивала 3 месяца! а хотела подарить втихаря, пока перекурчик! хорошо, я заметила! Так что тут тоже нужно внимательно смотреть, а то одни открытки нудные зачитывают, другие ключи от машины скромно дарят, или билеты в путешествие!Такие падарки нужно конечно при всех, торжественно, и дарящим аплодисменты!


Насчет картины полностью согласна, а вот ключи от машины... Тут тоже опасность неловкость у менее богатых гостей создать: вот, мол, богатые, так им и почести. У меня брат родной женился первого сентября. Наши родители - пенсионеры, дорогой подарок им не осилить, а родители невесты подарили крупную сумму. И если бы я озвучила размер их подарка, мой отец просто со свадьбы ушел бы. Вот, мол, самому младшему сыну не смог достойный подарок сделать... У гостей разные возможности и размер подарка значения не имеет, главное, чтобы от души. Вот картина своими руками, это да!

----------


## Инна Р.

> "европейским стилем"


Я думаю имеется ввиду, когда подарки ещё до свадьбы привозят домой, а на свадьбу приходят только с цветами.

----------


## Януська

> И если бы я озвучила размер их подарка, мой отец просто со свадьбы ушел бы.


Это комплексы! Ну и что? Подумаешь подарил больше, а может с внуками потом больше твои родители помогать будут.

----------


## Инна Р.

> вот, мол, богатые, так им и почести.


Тут ты, Марина, тоже права, но на практике молодые если знают, что им подарят, сами просят почести оказать! А бывает даже просят конкретно сказать спасибо -дяде юре, за оплаченный лимузин, папе несесты, за ресторан, крёсной за платье и т .д. Не сщитаю что это плохо, нужно уметь отблагодарить. Ведь дорогой подарок тоже обязывает молодых высказать эту благодарность именно при всех! Я в молодости из за таких комплексов вообще без свадьбы осталась - потому что моя мама( других родственников небыло) одна нас с сестрой тянула, а моя будущая свекровь без конца допытывалась, сколько мама даст на свадьбу и что нам подарит. Поэтому мы просто расписались в тихаря! Но в итоге, из за того, что родню волнуют денежные вопросы больше, чем молодых, страдают именно молодые! Как я, так белое платье и не одела!

----------


## Марья

*Януська*,
 Яночка, в корне с тобой не согласна. Я считаю, что мы в силу своей профессии о людских комплексах тоже думать должны. Если хоть одному человеку на празднике будет некомфортно - грош цена такому празднику!!!

----------


## Марья

> молодые если знают, что им подарят, сами просят почести оказать! А бывает даже просят конкретно сказать спасибо -дяде юре, за оплаченный лимузин, папе несесты, за ресторан, крёсной за платье и т .д. Не сщитаю что это плохо, нужно уметь отблагодарить. Ведь дорогой подарок тоже обязывает молодых высказать эту благодарность именно при всех! Я в молодости из за таких комплексов вообще без свадьбы осталась - потому что моя мама( других родственников небыло) одна нас с сестрой тянула, а моя будущая свекровь без конца допытывалась, сколько мама даст на свадьбу и что нам подарит. Поэтому мы просто расписались в тихаря! Но в итоге, из за того, что родню волнуют денежные вопросы больше, чем молодых, страдают именно молодые! Как я, так белое платье и не одела!


Если просят, то само собой! Инна, я замуж вышла без свадьбы по той же причине, один в один.

----------


## Инна Р.

> один в один.


Бедные мы с тобой!!! Вот теперь такую работу нам кто то подкинул, что б наелись!:smile:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Девочки, мона и свои 5 коп вставить?
Я провожу дарение сразу после встречи молодых - и если кто-то кого-то хочет выделить - нет проблем! И во время поздравлений за столом, когда представляю гостям тостующего, то пару слов говорю о нём. Для успешных бизнесменов - хвала и почести за дорогой подарок, про деловую хватку и тря-ля- тополя.
А бедных родственников хвалю за сердечность, отзывчивость, ласку и проТчее-проТчее.
Именно по причине разношёрстности публики НИКОГДА не провожу аукционов - чтобы не возвеличивать одних и не загонять в угол других - об этом сразу на встрече с молодыми беседую и ВСЕ понимают и соглашаются со мной. Главное правильно разъяснить клиентам все минусы, акцентирую внимание  особенно на минусах, так как плюсы никто не замечает - ИМИ ПРОСТО ЖИВУТ, ВОСПРИНИМАЮТ КАК САМО СОБОЙ РАЗУМЕЮЩЕЕСЯ.

----------


## Очарование

*Марья*,
*innca*,
 Девченки, а я вот не замужем и пока не собираюсь, но как собирусь не за что не буду закатывать свадьбу!!!! НЕ ХОЧУ!!! Свою свадьбу я знаю уже от и до!!! Но платье это святое-платье будет!!!! А потом в этом платье сразу же от ЗАГСА в машину (НЕ ЛИМУЗИН!!!!) и в аэропорт и недели на 2 отдыхать!!!! ВСЕ!!!! Никаких банкетов, ничего!!!! 




> первых 7-8 тостующих


Если церемония затягивается я делаю перерыв!!! Но на моей памяти не было еще такого, чтобы это затянулось надолго!!! 





> Но если не предоставить слово гостям, обид не оберешься


Вот я тоже так думаю!!! Как говорят в народе: "все было хророшо-поели, попили, потанцевали, но вот слово сказать не дали!!!!" И таких много!!!




> не по отдельности, а целми родственными группами


Как правило родственники выходят семьями!!! А друзей, в случае, если это затянулось все же, я вызываю всех сразу и они говорят коллективный тост!




> Не знаешь, чем развлекать...в 1м застолье ,во 2м или во время танцев


ВО ВРЕМЯ ВТОРОГО ЗАСТОЛЬЯ!!!!
Просто если я без умолку буду  балаболить, то вскоре меня никто слушать не будет! А что Вы проводите???

----------


## Очарование

Бедные-богатые! Как правило дарят деньги, а деньги дарят или в конвертах или в открытках!!! У кого нет конверта, то они просто опускают деньги в конверт моей "сберегательной книжки" и никто не видит, сколько туда опустили, ну если только я, а мне то что!!!??? Хоть пять рублей, хоть мильон!!! А подарки мы складываем возле книжки!!! 
Вообщем сама бы с радостью отказалась от дарения подарков за столом!

----------


## Инна Р.

> А что Вы проводите???


я стараюсь всё только развлекательное(застольные иргы, викторина, спектакль, что то такое, когда все сидят, а 3-5 показывают!) потому что после торта чаще всего уходишь, хочется что б побольше интересного влезло в эти 5 часов. Только первый тост конечно во втором столе какой то есть и всё! Остальное игра - например - рыбалка, отыграли говорю - давайте поднимем бокалы и пожелаем друг другу всегда удачной рыбаки! Пусть на наши крючки попадётся всё, о чем мы мечтаем! и так после каждой игры - какой то такой тост. тоесть официала у меня уже не получается.

----------


## optimistka17

У меня 2й стол начинают сами молодые.Они говорят тост за родителей. Это могла бы сделать и я, но родителям приятнее услышать добрые слова от своих детей, а не от чужой тетки :Vah:   :flower:  .Сразу после тоста муз отбивка Антонов Под крышей дома твоего. Затем я чередую Тост конкурс тост муз пауза и тд. Часто провожу, например, конкурс модельеров. Он пришел на смену мумии с туалетной бумагой.А модельеры должны из 4 рулонов цветной креповой бумаги сотворить оригинальный костюм. Опять же за 2 столом могу провести конкурс боксеров в своей интерпритации Или предлагаю отправить молодым СМС поздравление на мобилу, обещая при этом первому вручить новый мобильный телефон.:wink:  А вручаю, конечно же пряник в виде телефона или надувной телефон или просто детскую игрушку-телефон.:rolleyes: Зачастую завершаю застолье обрядом породнения и поднимаю всю свадьбу под песню С.Ротару Одна родина одна калина:eek:

----------


## Ильич

> И снова вопрос к нашим уважаемым профи 
> В субботу буду проводить свадьбу на 100 человек (впервые в моей практике!!!!) Отличается ли такая свадьба от свадьбы, скажем в 60 человек???!!!! Какие ньюансы есть в подобных свадьбах???
> Я люблю когда на свадьбе больше 40 человек, мне работается всегда проще, т.к. есть и зрители и участники и пьющие и курящие))) 
> В принципе на 100 человек готовлюсь как и на 50... правильно ли???


Свадьба на 100 человек - это хорошо. Она сама себя веселит. Но тут уже надо работать по законам толпы  или массы. Когда все за столом надо иметь хорошую звукоусилительную аппаратуру дабы доминировать в зале. Работать надо с группами а не с личностями, если есть очень выдающаяся личность то можно опираться и на нее. Кричалки групповые конкурсы, поздравления от групп семьи, школьные товарищи, подруги...
А так ничего сложного... даже лучше чем на 30 человек. Важно уметь привлечь внимание, а дальше все как всегда.
У тебя все получится!

----------


## Ильич

> А дарить подарки сразу как-то не привычно мне, чем людей развлекать пока они не настолько еще и гототовые!!!?? Тосты, конечно, можно слушать гостей, но не знаю... хотя понимаю, что пора переходить на европейский манер с подарками...


Подарили до стола а за вторым столом...да тоже самое что подарки и за столом!
Только назвается - познакомим молодоженов с новыми родственниками и друзьями! И пошла бабушки дедушки, дяди, тети.... друзья подруги...
Тот же хрен только вид сбоку....

----------


## Ильич

> вою свадьбу я знаю уже от и до!!! Но платье это святое-платье будет!!!! А потом в этом платье сразу же от ЗАГСА в машину (НЕ ЛИМУЗИН!!!!) и в аэропорт и недели на 2 отдыхать!!!! ВСЕ!!!! Никаких банкетов, ничего!!!!


Свадьбу зажать?! Да я бы не простил такого... И впоследствии вспоминал при каждом удобносм случае...
Свадьба -МЕРОПРИЯТИ ПОЛИТИЧЕСКОЕ. Делается для родственников и друзей. Всякий кто гулял на вашей свадьбе считает себя Вам обязанным и не дай бог что но на помощь придет.
Свадьба - повод родственникам увидется НА ПРАЗДНИКЕ. а то все больше на поминках... Отобрать праздник у родни... не по людски это.

----------


## optimistka17

В том-то и дело,что делается свадьба для родственников и друзей,а молодые и их родители влазят в долги, в такую кабалу,что еще долго хлебать не расхлебать...А не лучше ли устроить молодым дейсвительно медовый месяц,ну пусть не месяц,а хотя бы 5 дней и уехать туда, куда вряд ли еще раз попасть доведется. Да хоть в Париж! Я хоть и зарабатываю на жизнь на свадьбах, но считаю, что никому эти пьяные,да хоть и веселые обжираловки не нужны.Вот так-то,коллеги!:wink:

----------


## Инна Р.

> что никому эти пьяные,да хоть и веселые обжираловки не нужны.


В молодости я тоже так думала, а когда дочку замуж отдавала поняла все по другому- это такое единение и с детьми(молодожёнами) и с новой роднёй и главное сама радовалась - как будто это я в белом платье! наверное свадьба нужна и родителям - это момент, который дает понять - для чего ты жил, вот именно для того, что б увидеть, как светятся глаза твоего чада! И испытать гордость - это моё чадо! Это я её вырастила!
И сама дочь почувствовала себя знаменитостью, когда на прогулке многие иностранцы( и франц. и япошки, и англич.) почему то просились сфоткаться вместе! А как горели глаза у зятя, когда подъехал лимузин!
А как приятно было услышать от этой сдержанной в жизни парочки, такие тёплые слова благодарности! Нет, это не просто попойка! Даша, сто раз подумай и посоветуйся с родителями!

----------


## optimistka17

Может родителям устроить свадьбу серебрянную с полным размахом. Пусть оденет мама фату, если не свадебное платье и светится от счастья, что дочь-красавицу и умницу вырастила... А что Даша у тебя действительно свадьба намечается, что мы ее так активно обсуждать начали. Или как...

----------


## Очарование

> А что Даша у тебя действительно свадьба намечается, что мы ее так активно обсуждать начали. Или как...


Нет, пока не намечается!!! Дело в том, что не хочу я праздника для родни!!!! тем более у меня ее и нет! Только мама да бабушка, которой уже 90лет и она, к сожалению. не выходит из дома! Поить своих друзей-не хочу, тратить 100 с лишним тысяч на еду и выпивку-не хочу!!! Согласна, что свадьба-это дань родственникам!!! А я хочу праздник для души!!!
Единственно одного моего мнения здесь мало будет, т.к. будущий муж может иметь другую точку зрения! Уж тогда прийдется искать компромисс! Он у меня тоже есть уже))))) Вообщем подготовилась я к вопросу серьезно!!!!:wink:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Он у меня тоже есть уже


Компромис или будущий муж? не оч. понятно! а вообще конечно, поступай как с мужем решите, и никого не слушай!

----------


## Очарование

> Компромис или будущий муж?


:biggrin: компромисс!!!

----------


## optimistka17

когда-то встретила фразу ЖЕНЩИНА ПОСТОЯННО ГНЕТ СВОЮ ЛИНИЮ, ПОКА НЕ ПРЕВРАТИТ ЕЕ В ОБРУЧАЛЬНОЕ КОЛЬЦО... :Aga:   Так что ,надеюсь, муж согласится с любым ТВОИМ решением :Ok:

----------


## Януська

> *Януська*,
>  Яночка, в корне с тобой не согласна. Я считаю, что мы в силу своей профессии о людских комплексах тоже думать должны. *Если хоть одному человеку на празднике будет некомфортно - грош цена такому празднику!!!*


Мариш, я вот тоже не согласна с тобой в корне :biggrin:  Шутка с бородой, но так и есть: Мы не 100 долларов что бы каждому нравится. Обязательно на каждой свадьбе найдется говнистый гость, который будет сидеть с кислой миной, ему же ж все не нравится. 
Я никогда и не стараюсь угодить всем. Если человек говорит что он нравится всем, значит по-настоящему он не нравится никому. 
Хотя девочки я понимаю, что вы пишите насчет подарков и поздравлений. Но у нас на Севере, все по-другому. И когда на моих свадьбах бывают родственники южане, я просто вешаюсь. То меня учат как у них в губерниях свадьбы проводятся, то деньги через каждые 20 минут собирают с гостей, то подарки начинают разворачивать прям при всех, а деньги подаренные считают и оглашают сколько подарили :eek:  Поверьте у нас это давно дикостью считается. И бабулей-дедулей 80-летних никто слушать не хочет.  Я за них провозглашаю тост, все им поаппладировали, но слова не даем. Ибо не интересно это, молодежь просит, что бы не было этого.

----------


## Януська

Очарование, а я вот жалею что у меня свадьбы не было. Просто сходили расписались. Раньше думала что фигня все это, а теперь понимаю, что нужно. 
Должны быть общие приятные воспоминания. Большие праздники в семейной жизни. А то я вот с мужем расходилась, так окромя бытовухи совместной и проблем и вспомнить было нечего.
Обязательно если Господь мне еще человека пошлет, то и свадьба у меня будет, и медовый месяц.

----------


## Pugachiha

> Свадьба -МЕРОПРИЯТИ ПОЛИТИЧЕСКОЕ.






> В молодости я тоже так думала, а когда дочку замуж отдавала поняла все по другому- это такое единение и с детьми(молодожёнами) и с новой роднёй и главное сама радовалась - как будто это я в белом платье! наверное свадьба нужна и родителям - это момент, который дает понять - для чего ты жил, вот именно для того, что б увидеть, как светятся глаза твоего чада! И испытать гордость - это моё чадо! Это я её вырастила!


Целиком с вами согласна - свадьба нужна! И имненно по этой причине, о которой вы так хорошо сказали. Чтобы не встречалась родня только на поминках.
Шановни профи, подскажите! У моих молодожёнов родителей на свадьбе не будет, хотя они есть. В подробности они не вдавались, но как я поняла - дружбы там нет (как вы думаете - "папы не будет, т.к. он работает"? :eek: И другие по причинам типа этого.). Чего бы такого сделать, чтобы и не заострять особо, и всё-таки вспомнить о родителях?:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

Сказать как-то помягче Давайте всегда будем помнить родителей, которые подарили вам жизнь, дом родной, где вы сделали первые шаги, тепло семейного очага, что согревало вас всегда. Сегодня, создавая свою семью, всегда будем помнить свои корни. И ставим моего любимого Антонова Под крышей дома твоего. :Oj:

----------


## Pugachiha

*optimistka17*,
спасибки :flower:   А когда это лучше сделать, за первым столом? И сюда бы всё-таки какой-то стишок-тостик по-моему надо? А у меня есть только когда родители присутствут на свадьбе. А тут же всё-таки они отсутствуют, притом что в принципе они есть:wink:

----------


## optimistka17

Порою в прошлое мы мыслью возвращаемся.                                                     Родителей и детство вспоминая,улыбаемся                                                                                       В родимом доме так уютно и тепло всегда                                           Вернуться в детство мы стремимся иногда                                            За кров родимый выпить нам пора.                                             За память, что нас в прошлое звала Сказать это лучше где-то за первым столом. Но не так уж принципиально. Извините за дурацкое размещение текста. Я ж еще только учусь...kuku

----------


## optimistka17

Подскажите ,что обозначает ВЕС  РЕПУТАЦИЯИ  Меня слегка смущает нолик в окошке характеристике меня как пользователя.:mad:

----------


## цветок

> Девченки, а я вот не замужем и пока не собираюсь, но как собирусь не за что не буду закатывать свадьбу!!!! НЕ ХОЧУ!!! Свою свадьбу я знаю уже от и до!!! Но платье это святое-платье будет!!!! А потом в этом платье сразу же от ЗАГСА в машину (НЕ ЛИМУЗИН!!!!) и в аэропорт и недели на 2 отдыхать!!!! ВСЕ!!!! Никаких банкетов, ничего!!!!


 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Pugachiha

> Порою в прошлое мы мыслью возвращаемся. Родителей и детство вспоминая,улыбаемся В родимом доме так уютно и тепло всегда Вернуться в детство мы стремимся иногда За кров родимый выпить нам пора. За память, что нас в прошлое звала


Очень СПАСИБО!

----------


## optimistka17

Да собственно не за что .Только стихи не всегда нужны-то. Уж лучше иметь стихотворную подводку к тосту, чем сам тост...Не правда ли...

----------


## Януська

> Сказать как-то помягче Давайте всегда будем помнить родителей, которые подарили вам жизнь,


Маленькая ремарка, употребляем не выражение "будем помнить родителей", а то звучит будто их уже нет, лучше сказать: " в самые счастливые, равно как и в самые тяжелые моменты своей жизни, никогда *не забывайте тех*, кто подарил вам этот мир..." и т.д.

----------


## Очарование

Пишу в беседку...... люди, поделитесь первыми тостами... пожалуйста...

----------


## Djazi

> У моих молодожёнов родителей на свадьбе не будет, хотя они есть. В подробности они не вдавались, но как я поняла - дружбы там нет (как вы думаете - "папы не будет, т.к. он работает"?  И другие по причинам типа этого.). Чего бы такого сделать, чтобы и не заострять особо, и всё-таки вспомнить о родителях?


Привет всем, мои хорошие! К сожалению, мои проблемы так пока и не решились:( Занимаюсь поиском пропавшей информации.
Но вот у меня была такая свадьба , на которой не было родителей, хотя они жили в 25 км от Калуги. Я не стала вдаваться в подробности что да как. Но предупредила молодых, что тост за родителей поднимать будем.
 Вот  как я преподнесла этот тост. Родительский дом- начало всех начал! И, действительно, что может быть  в этой жизни  дороже и ближе , чем тепло родительского очага, чем наши родные МАМА и ПАПА- люди, кторые дают самое главное, что есть в жизни каждого человека-это ЖИЗНЬ! И такие уж сложились обстоятельства, что родители  наших молодых не смогли оказаться  сегодня здесь  с нами. Но думаю, что им  будет приятно услышать  добрые слова в свой адрес, когда они будут смотреть  свадебный диск. И я прошу наполнить всех бокалы и поднять их стоя. Святой тост за родителей! Стоя и до дна! А невеста была на шестом месяце беременности. Думаю, что в этом и была проблема.

----------


## optimistka17

Не обязательно в беременности дело.:frown:  Мне кажется, что каждая 2я или 3я невеста у меня беременная. Более вероятно, что вторая половинка родителям не пришлась ко двору Наша задача просто не упустить тост ЗА РОДИТЕЛЕЙ.  :Ok:  Кстати после этого уместно плавно перейти к бабушкам.  А уж песня Любе Бабушка после тоста-это что-то! :Aga:

----------


## Djazi

> А уж песня Любе Бабушка после тоста-это что-то!


А что за песня и кто её поёт? Можно попросить  закачать эту песню  сюда?
А на нашей той свадьбе без родителей не было бабушек и дедушек тоже:(
Кстати, а кто что говорит в адрес бабешек- дедушек?
Я говорю, обращаясь к молодым: Что встав на ноги, никогда не забывайте своих бабушек и дедушек, которые сначала  вырастили и воспитали  ваших родителей, а теперь  уже гуляют на свадьбе своих внуков. А вот стихов нет никаких.

----------


## optimistka17

Я бы с радостью закачала если бы умела...:frown:  Я пока , как слепой котенок тычу по клавиатуре пальчиком,себе тоже еще ничего не скачала. Попробуй поисковик Исполнитель группа Любэ Песня так и называется Бабушка  Она не новая Ей лет5 пожалуй. :rolleyes:  А стихи я когда-то вот такие накалякала... Все бабушки и дедушки немножечко похожи. Лицо в морщинах,седина, так чтоже?Заботливым и добрым взглядом, они поддержут тех, кто с ними рядом. От внуков им за то поклон земной. И просьба с ними быть на свадьбе Золотой. А в заключенье что хочу сказать? За бабушек и дедушек бокал пора поднять За свет любви и доброты И пусть сбываются мечты Еще раз прошу прощения за свою компьютерную дремучесть. Вот Дашенька ОЧАРОВАНИЕ научила меня в тексте ставить вопросительный знак, так я радовалась, как ребенок :tongue: Но ничего Я быстро обучаемая!

----------


## Djazi

> Я бы с радостью закачала если бы умела...


Так и я до всего методом тыка доходила.
 А чтобы файл прикрепить  нужно внизу  в ответе  нажать на надпись расширенный режим. Вот там откроется окно, в котором есть  сноска управление вложениями- там  есть обзор- жмёшь и закачиваешь файл со своего компа сюда.

----------


## Pugachiha

Девочки, спасибо всем агромадное :flower:  А то меня заклинило:eek: Оно конечно чё-то бы придумала, но как всегда "хорошая мысля приходит опосля":biggrin: Боялась как бы не опоздать. 
Хотя я вечно перед свадьбой кипишую, навыдумываю гору лабуды всякой, а они всё-равно конфеты с дружки жрут и ржут:frown: А мне потом после свадьбы обидно. И зарекаюсь больше не грузиться, откатывать готовое. А следующая свадьба - и всё по новойkuku

----------


## Лраиса

ПРиветушки!!! Коллеги!!!
ПОМОГИТЕ!!!! Пожалуйста со сценарием проведения последнего звонка для юристов!!!!
Любой помощи буду рада..
lorika@amur.ru

----------


## Вета

Самыем милые, самые мудрые , бабушки - дедушки  - самые лучшие!
Внучиков любите больше детишек!
Ну, а правнуков любить будут слишком!
Нянчить помогут, сказку расскажут,
Верную дорожку им, конечно, укажут!
Вы прожили много лет  - дайте внукам ваш добрый совет.

1-ая песня полностью, а 2-я - сокращенная - только припев.

----------


## Вета

Мне последнее время нравится во время застолья не полностью песню ставить, а только её часть -в основном - припев, подходящий данному моменту.  А после него - пускаем интсрументалку не громко, чтоб люди могли общаться. :Ok:  
Вот песенка для родителей, а то Антонов и Лещенко уже приелись.:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

> себе тоже еще ничего не скачала.


Скачать ещё проще - нажимаешь на название(которое подчеркнуто), выскакивает окошко, нажимаешь "сохранить", указываешь путь - куда, что бы не искать укажи - Рабочий стол, а потом уберёшь куда надо.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

По-моему ,человек,который сам не хочет свою свадьбу- не может вести свадьбы других! как же так? Вот раньше в Греции врачами становились те,кто сам переболел этой болезнью,именно тот человек мог понять больного, и это правильно!  Нужно побыть самой в роли невесты,чтоб лучше понимать своих невест,и слава богу,большинство девушек всё-таки думают иначе,чем Даша,иначе,мы бы остались без работы

----------


## Очарование

> слава богу,большинство девушек всё-таки думают иначе,чем Даша,иначе,мы бы остались без работы


Правильно!!! Пускай ВСЕ хотят свадьбы!!!:biggrin: 
Кто сказал, что я не хочу свадьбы!? Просто я вижу ее иначе!

----------


## Кубаночка

*Очарование*,



> люди, поделитесь первыми тостами... пожалуйста...


Нынче радость в этом доме
Для родных, друзей, знакомых.
Нынче праздник здесь большой,
Потому что двое милых,
Двое любящих, красивых
Стали мужем и женой

Прошу всех вас поднять бокалы,
Поздравить наших молодых, 
Чтоб возвестить начало свадьбы,
Начало жизни на двоих!

Пусть этот день, как светлый праздник,
Вольется радостью в ваш дом,
И вашу жизнь навек украсят
Надежда, Счастье и Любовь.

И пусть Любовь весенней зорькой
Не гаснет долгие года,
Пусть лишь на свадьбе Будет "горько",
А в вашей жизни – никогда!

----------


## Очарование

*Кубаночка*,
 спасибо!:smile:

----------


## Очарование

> Нужно побыть самой в роли невесты,чтоб лучше понимать своих невест,


Н-да... вот я подумала про свадьбы. Я их обожаю, и вести их я тоже обожаю и искренне желаю молодоженам счастья и ношусь с ними до самого дня бракосочетания как с родными, со многими невестами до сих пор общаемся. 
Думаю, раз  я не хочу банкет на свою свадьбу это не значит, что я их не могу вести или делаю это без души... всегда считала, что как раз наоборот. 
и опять же повторюсь-я не хочу свадьбу в том виде, в каком мы ее видим чуть ли не каждые выходные. Т.е. не хочу сам банкет!!! У меня есть соображения насчет моей свадьбы))) Могу поделиться своей идеей, если надо!:wink:

----------


## optimistka17

Хочу заступиться за Дашу! Человек, который не хочет свою  свадьбу МОЖЕТ вести свадьбы других И,зачастую , сделает это лучше других. Сравнение с врачами вряд ли уместно. Сколько же сейчас выявлено болячек... Вряд ли любой среднестатичный врач испытал на собственной шкуре  хоть 1% из всего списка. :Vah:   Нужен энергетический потенциал, душевная теплота и доброта ведущего,а также его величество опыт- и,праздник будет всем на удивление! :Oj:

----------


## optimistka17

> люди, поделитесь первыми тостами... пожалуйста...


А теперь не первый тост, а прелюдия к нему. Давайте, мужчины,бутылки откроем. Рюмки,бокалы, давайте наполним. Налейте подруге, налейте жене. Соседке напротив, а после себе!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

конечно никого не хотела обидеть! :Aga:   извините,если грубо прозвучало!если Даша не хочет банкет,то может она придумает,как по-другому обыграть это действо........и мы возьмём на вооружение......сейчас многие предпочитают тематические свадьбы,стилизованные.....мне просто показалось,что человек как бы свысока относится к тому что сам делает.....конечно сравнение с врачами малопоказательно....но это так как если человек что-то производит а самому это не нравится-конечно есть кондидеры,которые не едят сладкое или рыбаки,которые не употребляют в пищу свой улов....но мне бы не хотелось в качестве тамады на собственной свадьбе иметь человека которому в принципе не нравятся банкеты.....извините....говорю это с позиции человека у которого не было именно банкета,то есть 13 лет назад не было средств на это...... а как бы мне хотелось,чтоб МНЕ зажгли семейный очаг,МНЕ сняли фату, мы бы танцевали свой первый свадебный танец- чего -чего а уж танцевать -то я умею!!!!!!Мне бы говорили все те красивые и хорошие слова,которые так и не были сказаны......я вот свекровь так и не смогла назвать мамой-просто психологически перейти легко на это именно со свадьбы, в чём убеждаюсь на опыте.....а мой муж только сейчас ( спустя 13 лет) стал называть тёщу мамой..... вот так.....

----------


## optimistka17

Все!!! проехали Главное ,что Даша не обиделась  :Aga:  Она ведь у нас  само ОЧАРОВАНИЕ!  :flower:  Давйте сменем тему и вернемся к конкурсам..:tongue: .

----------


## Ильич

Вся наша беда в том, что мы знаем этот процесс изнутри и самое гадкое что можем преугадать дейсвия тамады найманця на три шага вперед. То есть ничего нового для себя мы не увидим и радости не испытаем. 
То есть сурпризов не будет. Тоска.
Вывод Или пригласить МАСТЕРА или мастерицу  который удивит (да где ж их взять? Хотя , чудеса бывают....) или выдумать чего то самамому как -то выездная роспись, первый стол и ГОЙДА за рубеж, а вы гости веселитесь.....

----------


## Очарование

> Даша не обиделась


Даша-не обиделась!!!:biggrin:  Она такая))))
*Ильич*,
 Не согласиться не могу!!!! :flower:  



> Давйте сменем тему


 :flower:  

А про свою будущую свадьбу выложу здесь мысли ,но чуть позже, думаю, в виде сочинения: "какую я хочу свадьбу" :tongue:

----------


## optimistka17

А может быть это сочинение мы напишем все вместе И твоей свадьбой удивим, восхитим весь белый свет! :022:

----------


## Очарование

> И твоей свадьбой удивим


:biggrin:  
Да, и я Вас всех потом приглашу отдыхать на свою свадьбу а проведем ее все вместе!! Надо только нейтральную территорию огромную выбрать, чтоб разгуляться где было!)))))) Вот свадебка то получится-большая половина гостей СУПЕР ВЕДУЩИЕ!!!! Вот от такой бы свадьбы я не отказалась!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

> гостей СУПЕР ВЕДУЩИЕ!!!!


Прочитаем тебе по занудной открытке, напьемся и уснем в салате:biggrin: Это я шучу так! Свадьба будет виртуальной!!! может вебкамеры подключим? Только подарки по почте прийдётся!

----------


## Очарование

> Только подарки по почте прийдётся!


Ой, главное внимание!!! Подарки-это величина не постоянная!!!! 
Так активно обсуждается тема моей свадьбы))) А ведь я вроде как не собираюсь замуж! Вот так пообщаешься тут и правда можно в ЗАГС ненароком заехать, заявление подать))))))))))))))))))




> напьемся и уснем в салате


А что!? Все как у людей!! Чем мы хуже))))) Мы же на свадьбах так не длаем, а тут оторвемся и открытку побанальней главное и подлиннееи салат поближе к себе!!!)))))!! Ближе к народу как говориться!!! Вдруг понравится и париться со сценариями не прийдется))) Открыток накупил-полсвадьбы подготовил:biggrin:  Потом только салат подставляй ближе к гостям))))) Я как представила себя невеста-тамада: сама шучу, сама смеюсь:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> напьемся и уснем в салате

----------


## optimistka17

Я однажды видела на видео как мама невесты совмещала 2 в 1 И мама и тамада . Мое ей сочуствие... А вот невеста и тамада в одном лице это ж экстрим... :071:

----------


## Alena_singer

Еще раз привет всем!
Не могли бы Вы подсказать, как нужно разговаривать с заказчиком, какие основные моменты нужно обсудить, чтобы ничего не упустить, может список подарков и всяких штучек, которые необходимо купить клиентам, может ещё какие-то нюансы, о которых я пока недогадываюсь,а????
Была бы очень благодарна!!!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  


cocktail-jazz@mail.ru ___это рабочий
Zhukova_Alena85@mail.ru___а это личный

----------


## Инна Р.

> открытку побанальней главное и подлиннееи салат поближе к себе!!!)))))!!


У меня недавно на юбилее дама попросила слово для поздравления, я ей дала и микрофон и объявила. Она пошла к стене, оторвала с неё плакат - длинный такой, покупной, с поздравительным текстом, прочитала и подарила подарок! Я была в отпаде!:smile:

----------


## maknata

*optimistka17*,



> Подскажите ,что обозначает ВЕС РЕПУТАЦИЯИ Меня слегка смущает нолик в окошке характеристике меня как пользователя


Не смущайся! Это чистая чепуха - всё зависит от количества твоих сообщений на форуме:smile:  Кроме этого зелёного квадратика есть ещё беленькие весы - нажав на них можно высказать автору сообщения своё одобрение , кто и за что тебе это сказал можно зайдя в "мой кабинет" - но... старожилы форума уже это давно проехали, ещё на старом форуме - "Кто это мне минус поставил м за что?" "Поздравляем с очередной звёздочкой!" и т.д. В принципе - да какая разница кто сколько сообщений накалякал? Для меня больше важно кто и как относится к форуму и к форумчанам, кто какой человек))) Кстати об этих квадратиках и весах можешь почитать в "Свободном общении", тема "Соскучились по рейтингам?" и в разделе "Форум сайта" в теме "Что означает зелёный квадратик?"
Ты личное сообщение читала? Я тебе там кой-чего писала:wink:  (В самом верху любой страницы у тебя в правом уголочке есть окошечко :"Добро пожаловать.... Личные сообщения. Новых__ " Щёлкни по ним:smile: 
Далее. Чтобы печатать стихи в привычной форме делаешь так : Печатаешь строчку стиха, нажимаешь большую клавишу со стрелкой "Enter", и печатаешь с новой строчки. Все знаки, которые находятся над цифирками на клавиатуре (!,",№,;,%,:,?,*,(,),_,+ ) печатаются с нажатым шифтом:wink: 
Чтобы прикрепить файл с музыкой -  под окошком ответа жмёшь "расширеный режим", там увидишь скрепочку - жми на неё, выскочит окошко обзора, выбирай то что хочешь загрузить и жми загрузку, дождись когда загрузится и отправляй сообщение - файл автоматически прикреплён к сообщению.
Чтобы вставить картинку в сообщение необходимо выйти на специальный сайт (лично я пользуюсь этим - http://www.foto.radikal.ru/ ) в окошке "Обзор" выбрать картинку с твоего компа, нажать загрузить, когда будет загружено, правой кнопкой мыши скопируй 8 строчку (тока то что с квадратными скобочками) и опять же правой кнопкой мыши вставляй ссылку в своё сообщение. Отправляй сообщение и там где были непонятные буковки и цифирьки появится картинка -  Вот так примерно:wink:

----------


## Инна Р.

> так примерно


Наташа, какая прелесть!:biggrin:монитор валерьянкой намазан?

----------


## maknata

> И ставим моего любимого Антонова Под крышей дома твоего


Когда то у нас на форуме в разделе обмена минусовок раздавали вот эту песенку. У меня сейчасесть и плюс и минус. Когда работаю с музыкантами - они поют, когда сама работаю ставлю диск с плюсом. Подходит и для тоста за родителей и для танца детей с родителями.

----------


## maknata

*innca*,
 Не знаю как тот монитор (таки не мой, картинка  добросовесно слямзена с тырнета) но мои коты и так регулярно в комп заглядывают))) Жаль цифирьки (фотика) у меня нет, а с мобилы фотки не очень качественные. У меня когда было четверо котят - был ваще кошмар, они научились файлы с компа удалять!Сначала один по клаве пробежится - нажмёт удалить файл, потом другой - и всё подтвердит:biggrin:  Теперь я верю в реальность истории, когда у одной американской тётеньки кот по интернету заказал тонну кошачьего корма:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> Я однажды видела на видео как мама невесты совмещала 2 в 1 И мама и тамада


Вот этого я больше всего и боюсь. Дочери правда скоро только четырнадцать... Но.. время быстро летит... У всех близлежащих ведущих информация или подаренная мной, или слямзенная)) А я ж себя знаю.. ну млин, не выдержу же!Так что скорей всего буду кого то из вас приглашать:wink:

----------


## Ильич

> от этого я больше всего и боюсь. Дочери правда скоро только четырнадцать... Но.. время быстро летит... У всех близлежащих ведущих информация или подаренная мной, или слямзенная)) А я ж себя знаю.. ну млин, не выдержу же!Так что скорей всего буду кого то из вас приглашать
> 		 / message


Приеду, проведу, как сумею....

----------


## Марья

> Вот этого я больше всего и боюсь. Дочери правда скоро только четырнадцать... Но.. время быстро летит... У всех близлежащих ведущих информация или подаренная мной, или слямзенная)) А я ж себя знаю.. ну млин, не выдержу же!Так что скорей всего буду кого то из вас приглашать


Ой, девчонки, правда! У меня 1 сентября брат родной женился, очень младшенький. У нас 14 лет разницы, я его, можно сказать, вырастила, так что во многом я отношусь к нему как с сыну. Когда поехали сватать невесту, ее родители спросили - кто будет вести, я, ест-но, взяла все на себя. Они очень удивились:"А тебе что, самой праздновать не хочется? Брат же родной!" Я говорю:"Очень хочется! Но я же не утерплю, я любую тамаду через 15 минут уволю...":smile: Сыну пока 14, и что будет со свадьбой, даже представить не могу. Сама, конечно, вести не буду, но бедная та тамада! я ж ей все мозги высушу!!! Я буду самая противная заказчица...:eek:  :Vah:

----------


## maknata

*Марья*,



> Я буду самая противная заказчица...


А я думала что самой противной буду я:biggrin: 


> Приеду, проведу, как сумею....


Ты как всегда прелесть! Кстати,  есть один вопросик: тут меня недавно один наш форумчанин (он музыкант с нашего райцентра, я его хорошо в реале знаю) загрузил инфой о том, что он своей ведущей недавно где-то в Запорожье на базе взял "комбик" за 1800 гривен - динамик (кажись 60 Вт-ник) , встроеный 100 метровый радиомикрофон, тут же встроеный МР3 проигрыватель и СД проигрыватель + тут же аккумулятор, выдерживающий до 8 часов работы без сети.  Вообщето - мечта ведущего. Но муж (он у меня электронщик) меня затюкал - ты хоть представляешь какой это должен быть акумулятор? как минимум с "Таврии"... Ильич, сонце, не мог бы ты узнать - это действительно реальность или понты? Если реальность, то хде это чудо мона купить?
(хотя муж и категорически против, аргументируя, что в таком комбике если вылетит что то одно, останешься без всего, а так хоть радюху мона втыкнуть в другой апарат, но я такую вешщь - ХАЧУ!!!!!)

----------


## Инна Р.

> Я буду самая противная заказчица


А я уже была!за 3 дня до свадьбы позвонила тамаде, попросила песенку одну найти, для невесты! Так как она собиралась с ДЖ работать, когда предоплату брала, а она мне говорит - ДЖ у меня нет, поэтому ваши капризы выполнять не собираюсь! Вы же говорили что сДЖ работаете?-ответ - Думаете, я помню, кому чего говорила - у меня свадьбы каждый день! Поэтому на свадьбу я пришла, готовая вытерпеть всё, только бы дети довольны остались - ведь это их выбор(тамада). Но дети остались не очень довольны - договор был 8000 с ДЖ, а раз она одна, позвонили и сказали что музыка наша будет( и у меня аппаратура есть и У них, они звукачи), и заплатят естественно в два раза меньше! И поехало.... Так что, лучше до свадьбы с натятым ведущим оч.подробно все обговорить самой, не доверяя детям!

----------


## optimistka17

Наташа! Я только сейчас прочитала твое личное сообщение Спаибо,дирехторша!Попыталась ответить на личку-не вышло. Буду бороться и освою хотя бы азы. А кроме твоего оказывается была просьба выдать клятву жениха, но я же не догадывалась, что есть такая просьба . Пока не научусь отправлять личные ссобщения буду пользоваться открытой почтой.Клятву жениха выложу вечером.

----------


## Pugachiha

> Я как представила себя невеста-тамада: сама шучу, сама смеюсь


Да уж, смешно...:frown: Мы с мужем на своей свадьбе сами играли. Так вот все воспоминания на свадьбе: я стою за клавишей-трёхрядкой, с выставленной вперёд ногой (там педалька под клавишей), белое внизу оч грязное платье, скособоченная набок фата. Класс:eek:! В перерывах-перекурах я ору на мужа за всё время перекособоченный цветочек на пиджаке (он на басухе играет, и на цветочек ремень от гитары) и требую: как хочешь, а цветочек шобы ровно висел! 
А о тамаде все воспоминания - оч толстая, и я её видела только один раз - когда она мою дружку заставляла с дружком на стуле "Ламбаду" танцевать, а та сопротивлялась, ну буквально до слёз. В то время это было типа как сейчас стриптиз станцевать:biggrin: 
Поэтому долго не хотела за тамадование браться, хотя как музыканты уже давно лабали. У меня от неё сложилось мнение, что тамада - это что-то противное, приставучее, мешающее людям отдыхать :Tu:  
Так что не работайте на своих праздниках!

----------


## optimistka17

И еще раз НЕ РАБОТАЙТЕ НА СВОИХ ПРАЗДНИКАХ! НО вот очень основательно обговорите чего ЗЯ, а чего НИЗЯ делать этой самой тамаде... Чтоб не вышло ,:cool:  :064:   как в присказке Сапожник без сапог!

----------


## Pugachiha

> Так что не работайте на своих праздниках!


Ой, сразу не вставилось. Это сюда же (номерочек, да?):

----------


## optimistka17

НУ И НУ ! МОЕ ИМ СОЧУСТВИЕ,,,:cool:  :076:

----------


## Katerinka

:flower:  Всем привет!
Я начинающая тамада...работаю около 3х месяцев..Раньше только пела и организовывала музыкальное сопровождение..но благодаря Вам и Вашим завораживающим идеям решила попробывать себя в качестве ведущей, и как мне кажется неплохо пулучились мои первые шаги...
Во всяком случае народ был очень доволен..
Хочу сказать всем Вам огромное спасибо за Ваши труды, а главное за доброту, отзывчивость и понимание!
Всем удачи и творческих успехов! :flower:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Katerinka

Завтра провожу юбилей..только что позвонил именинник и попросил в начале вечера зачитать шуточные обязанности гостей и прогноз торжества..из серии.."температура над столом 40 градусов, ожидается облачность в голове на утро возможно прояснение" и т.д..где то он слышал и хотел бы такое начало вечера...
Если у кого есть что то подобное..выручайте, друзья...
Спасибо дорогие!

----------


## Очарование

Всем привет! 
Я тут в агентство ездила-пригласили пообщаться! Нет времени долго писать как прошла наша первая встреча. Но я от души посмеялась когда вышла из агентства. Но сегодня они мне позвонили и предложили сразу 2 корпоратива:
1. На 27.12-я отказалась. У меня как в том анектоде ёлки)))))
2. Провести новогоднюю ночь.... -я вроде согласилась, а вот теперь сижу и думаю, а может отказаться.....
Люди, добрые, может отказаться от новогодней ночи. Я не боюсь, не переживаю,работа там не сложная, несколько выходов, вначале снегуркой выйти их поздравить, потом конкуры по мере надобности и все заплатят 15000... но как-то мне не так....

----------


## Инна Р.

> но как-то мне не так....


Это не по деловому! Работать так работать! С любым агенством работай - если выгодно и не работай - если не выгодно! Тогда будешь успешной! работай, Даша! Не тормози на взлётнрй полосе!:smile:

----------


## maknata

*Очарование*,
 Ты что! От новогодней ночи не вздумай отказываться!
Вот тебе моё сочинение на тему: "Почему я люблю работать в новогоднюю ночь".
Как никогда лучше удаётся совместить полезное с приятным - встречаешь новый год в обществе, в шумном веселье, а тебе за это ещё и денежки платят:wink: 
Первого января у тебя дома чистая посуда и порядок в квартире (обычно мужа беру с собой а дитё отправляю или к бабушке или в семью к подругам):biggrin: 
Встречаешь новый год красивой, отдохнувшей и во всеоружии (боевой раскраске) - когда встречаешь дома как минимум полдня у плиты и как обычно не успеваешь толком или с макияжем или с причёской:biggrin: 
По распространеннному поверью - как встретишь новый год, так его и проведёшь. Если встречаешь работая, значит и целый год без работы сидеть не будешь:wink: 
Да и вообще - люблю встречать новый год в большой компании, хотя многие и считают этот праздник сугубо семейным.

----------


## optimistka17

Даша! У меня по разному бывало. И с агенствами работала и без них. А потом пришла к тому, что если не очень хочу идти куда-то работать , то мой гонорар стремительно взлетает вверх. То есть ,я называю такую цену, что у меня возникает желание работать. Так случается,,например , с незакрытыми для банкетов залах, работа на теплоходах , с музыкантами-Гоблинами и пр Потому , и сейчас у меня до сих пор нет заказа на новогоднюю ночь... А ты,если уж сказала в агенстве ДА, то не тушуйся и в кусты не прячься. Между нами девочками, работы в новогоднюю ночь не такие уж сложные. Народ приходит в ресторан с установкой ВЕСЕЛО,ВЕСЕЛО ВСТРЕТИМ НОВЫЙ ГОД,.наша задача просто не дать им сбиться с курса :011:   и этот настрой просто сохранить...

----------


## Ильич

> То есть ,я называю такую цену, что у меня возникает желание работать.


Гениально СКАЗАНО! :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

Угу, возникает. Этому принципу меня когда-то друг-оператор научил. Его и придерживаюсь... И другим советую... :067:

----------


## Ильич

Я нехочу работать в новоргоднюю ночь но всем говорю цену в 1000 уе. За эти деньги уже интересно...
Никто не предлагает, вот и славно...

----------


## maknata

Ребятки, зайдите сюда, почитайте, мне важно любое мнение по этому поводу http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=50053

----------


## Инна Р.

Наташа, прочитала, сочувствую - страшные люди, у которых все куплено!
поэтому и не запрещают их, а что было бы проше? Держись на расстоянии, можно бы попробовать письма в прокуратуру писать, подписи против них собирать - но, по себе знаю, сколько это личных нервов надо потратить, поэтому держись в стороне,по работе - все через бумажки пиши, а остальное, старайся не замечать - воевать с машиной, которая уже круто стоит на ногах - это тратить на них здоровье. Понимаю, что обидно за людей, у меня одна подруга срулила в секту, как я ни старалась её вернуть в действительность - у меня не получилось - до сих пор сидит ногами в тазике!!! Но спасти их всех - это невозможно - это правительство должно разгонять их и в тюрьму сажать!!!

----------


## maknata

*innca*,
 спасибо за поддержку! Я и так стараюсь быть от них подальше. Но вот приходится.. Начальство то ли по принципу "моя хата с краю", то ли под воздействием их влияния стараются вообще не идти с ними на конфликты... ну а я как Матросов - грудью на амбразуру... Ну не могу я иначе...

----------


## Очарование

> работай, Даша!





> От новогодней ночи не вздумай отказываться!


РЕШЕНО!!! РАБОТАЮ!))))))))))))))))))))))) Спасибо, что наставили на путь истинный!!!!

Вчера провела отличную свадьбу!!! В 100человек!!! Было классно! Правильно Владимир Ильич писал, что такая свадьба сама себя веселит!!)))) Так оно и было! И потом, там все такие дружные были! На командные конкурсы вышло человек 70!!!!! Благо зал позволял! И так активно участвовали!!! И бабушки и тети и дяди!!!!Супер!!! А в перерыве ко мне подходили люди и в прямом смысле слова целовали руки! И выражали свое восхищение!! А девушка одна подошла и сказала, как жаль, что я в августе о вас не знала!!! У меня была свадьба 25 августа, но сейчас я понимаю, что наша тамада была просто никакая-просто прогнала свою программу, абсолютно не считаясь с гостями!!! А Вы  участвуете во всем с гостями! И так весело, а болтавни у Вас минимум и по делу!  :Oj:   Признаюсь, мне было очень приятно слышать это! Визиток раздала кучу!!!!!

----------


## Марья

*Очарование*,
 Дашенька, поперло! Молодец, девочка! Жутко-жутко рада за тебя и горда!!! Ты умничка!

----------


## Очарование

> Молодец, девочка! Жутко-жутко рада за тебя и горда!!! Ты умничка


Марина, спасибо!!!!!!!!!! Как же здорово когда есть поддержка!!!! А тем более от таких профи!!!!!!!:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> У меня когда было четверо котят


Четвкро котят! с ума сойти! У меня один кот, старенький, и то хлопот-сначала спал на системном блоке, поставила туда модем - он его стал выкидывать, пришлось на скотч двухсторонний пр илепить, теперь не закрою крышку - ложится спать на клавиатуру в ноутбуке- ругаю! а к мониторам он равнодушен, только когда заставка с аквариумом была - сидел смотрел. Хотя в настоящем аквариуме рыбки его не интересуют!:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

Даша, 100 человек- это уже хороший разгон! Больше ничего не бойся - тебе все поплечу! Очень рада за тебя!  :flower:

----------


## olgaring

maknata , да сложный случай, но как меня очаровало Ваше мужество, Вы просто герой и делаете всё правильно... в университете изучала немного психологию и могу только подтвердить , что Вы тонко почувствовали все методы его воздействия, с таким чутьём Вас этому Мнимому пастеру не сломать , не запугать не удастся. Всего Вам хорошего!!!

----------


## Очарование

Сделаю лирическое отступление!!!!
А я завтра отдыхаю! На работе (Основной) у коллеги день рождение!!!! Так как наша фирма сейчас временно не работает, мы просто присутствуем на рабочих местах и без начальства к тому же, и еще-нас всего 3 человека-3 девушки  - весь коллектив))))) Завтра будем праздновать!!! Машину отдаю в ремонт-хоть выпить смогу!!!! В пятницу мы закупились-колпачками, красочными тарелками с надписями "с днем рождения", стаканами анологичными, дудками и т.д. купили свечи на торт!!!! Я принесу шарики и мы нарядим нашу комнату по максимум, чтобы все все все в шарах было!!!! И пригласим нашу именниницу!!! ее мы заранее предупредили, чтобы на работу не приезжала пока мы ей не позвоним!! Это будет для нее сюрприз!!! А потом-Да здравствует шампанское!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! УРА!!!!!!!!! Врубим музыку!!! Думаю, до танцев тоже дело дойдет!!!!!))))) Вообщем-уже страсть как хочу завтра!!!!!

----------


## Марджина

Всем привет ! а я вчера работала на свадьбе с ужасно "большим" количеством народа , аж 13 человек вместе с женихом и невестой , так вот свадьба должна была начаться в 18.00  , ну молодожены как всегда опоздали начали мы в 19.00 . А в 22.00 у них заказана сауна и бассейн , так вот я за три часа ничего толком и не успела , никакого торта мы не продавали , заключительного танца не было , мало того что у них гулять времени мало , да еще все поголовно бегали курить , , но что я хочу сказать молодожены благодарили меня за ту часть программы которую я провела , деньги мы получили , но я себя чувствую как то не очень , ну не отработала я тех денег , а муж(он же DJ) успокаивает , ну сами молодые захотели такую свадьбу , что ж теперь . И прав Ильич , лучше 100 чел. чем 10-15 .

----------


## Инна Р.

> но я себя чувствую как то не очень ,


Такое после любого мероприятия может быть - я раньше тоже переживала, когда не увидела много эмоцый, радости, веселья. и только сейчас поняла - после последнего юбилея, где клиентка сказала прямо - мы хотим чинно, важно посидеть и покушать, идаже если вы не успеете поирать в игры ит.д. я не обижусь. неспешно иногда направляйте нас в нужное русло. пришлось послушаться и тормозить, тормозить, но это действительно то, что им нужно было, они остались довольны. так что не берите на свой счет!:smile:

----------


## Искорка

поддерживаю. Что хотели, то и получили, за три часа не реально провести программу,  не надо переживать. Наверняка, много интресного  ты  так провела.

----------


## Марья

*Марджина*,
 Полностью согласна с Инной и Искоркой (а как зовут?). У меня один раз свадьба была, где молодожены весь вечер друг другу Тютчева и Цветаеву читали, а потом благодарили меня и говорили, что у них была лучшая свадьба в мире. И я принимала эти благодарности,т.к. считала, что есть за что. Я просто засунула свой сценарий подальше и постаралась быть на их волне. И импровизировала, отталкиваясь от очередного прозвучавшего поэтического шедевра. Но честно говорю, слава Богу, что это было только один раз. Еще раз такого количества Тютчева и Цветаевой я бы не вынесла....:smile:

----------


## Искорка

Меня Маша зовут:smile: )))). Я тоже вела однажды свадьбу в 15 человек. Вместе с молодыми. Тоже сначала переживала, что то не успела, это, а  в конце вечера поняла, что вечеринка удалась. Главная цель достигнута. У меня творческое удовлетворение, молодые счастливы от одной мысли, что они уже женаты. А гости - оторвались по полной. После этого меня пригласили еще 2 пары провести уже их свадьбы. так что все хорошо, что хорошо прошло:smile:

----------


## Ильич

> Ильич, сонце, не мог бы ты узнать - это действительно реальность или понты? Если реальность, то хде это чудо мона купить?


Да если и не понты то, как Директор Сервис-Центра Панасоник НЕ СОВЕТУЮ брать все в одном флаконе. МУЖ прав и я с ним абсолютно согласен. Гахнется одно - все в ремонт. А оно ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО ГАХНЕТСЯ! Я не знаю хорошего радиомикрофона на 100 метров. Я думаю что мужику втюхали китайца который хорош до первой поломки. За эти деньги можно купить только хороший радиомикрофон  Синхайзер - это его цена 350-400 уе Действительно вещь!
Комбик просто без микрофона , хороший - 200 уе. 
Если динамик 60 вт то Потребляемый ток у этой штуки - 7 ампер. Аккумулятор на 7 ампер/часов весит  3 кг. Чтобы он держал 6 часов надо где-то 50 ампер часов - вес килограмм эдак 18 я НЕ ЗНАЮ ТАКИХ АККУМУЛЯТОРОВ. 
НЕ ВЕРЮ!
Все  нужно брать ОТДЕЛЬНО Радиомикрофон, комбик, CDюк, ди джея для всего этого.

----------


## Искорка

Вот подпись ваша, мол, Ильич
Читаю. Нет,  не Ленин все же....
Вы с Запорожья, не москвич,
На Яковлева чуть похожи:smile: .

Читаю Ваши я посты - 
До гениальности просты,
Доходчиво все объясните,
Всё поясните, разъясните...

У нас за окнами снежок,
Я сочиняю Вам стишок.
Нет, я не Пушкин, Я не Саша,
Но  в рифму мое имя - Маша.

Пургу несу, конечно, я:biggrin: 
не, обессудьте, уж, друзья:smile: 

Рифмуются прям сами строчки,
Пора уже поставить точку, 
Пойду-ка я , пожалуй спать...

До встречи! (завтра здесь опять))):smile:

----------


## Ильич

На вот эти вот стихи 
Я отвечу Вам  хи хи
Нет, хе хе было б уместней,
Провалится мне на месте
Я б еще сказал хо хо
Хоть живешь ты далеко
Напишу кусок стиха
Что бы в рифму все ха ха
Рассмеюсь я от души
Ты чо хочешь напиши!

----------


## maknata

> Все нужно брать ОТДЕЛЬНО Радиомикрофон, комбик,


Дык это всё у меня есть))) Радюха "Байердинамик" (моя любимая, дорогая, обожаемая!) Её уже и водой обливали, и падала несметное количество раз, в винегрет или оливье, правда, не засовывала:biggrin: - но пашет хоть бы хны! Комбик - старый, провереный вермоновский друг - "мартышка" - и вместо стола и вместо стула использываемый иногда, тоже уже в каких ток переделках не бывал)) Правда после последней хасни нуждается в замене регулятора громкости. Два входа - один для радюхи (гнездо поменяли на пальчиковое, для удобности), во второе включай шо хошь - хоть минидиск, хоть ДВДюху, хоть СДюху (благо мне спаяли универсальный шнурок), но задолбалась возить за собой причандалы (минидиск, ДВД), решили с мужем что пора брать нормальный ноут и не морочить коту "котики".:biggrin:  Ди джеи у нас не котируются, у нас поющие музыканты - знакома со всеми музыкантами по району, да и с чужими всегда легко нахожу общий язык. Но вот в последнее время пошла тенденция, которая мне не сильно нравится - экономят на музыке, приглашают меня и так скромненько просят взять ссобой пару дисков с музыкой... А потом.. ну не могу же я просто тупо включить и пущай играет,что играет... Вот и приходтся ди джеить...:frown:  А куды денешься? Работать то надо!

----------


## Инна Р.

> экономят на музыке, приглашают меня и так скромненько просят взять ссобой пару дисков с музыкой... А потом..


вот я тоже работаю именно с такой категорией клиентов, которые на музыке экономят, но так как аппаратуру таскаю - в ценник этот момент всёравно включаю, другой газговор, что ДЖ платить не надо, поэтому всё рауно для них намного дешевле получается, а мне побольше, чем просто ведение.Так что ты за  музыкальное сопровождение тоже накидывай!

----------


## Ильич

> Но вот в последнее время пошла тенденция, которая мне не сильно нравится - экономят на музыке, приглашают меня и так скромненько просят взять ссобой пару дисков с музыкой... А потом.. ну не могу же я просто тупо включить и пущай играет,что играет... Вот и приходтся ди джеить...  А куды денешься? Работать то надо!


У меня есть уже подобранные танцевальные отделения. вставил, кнопик нажал и гойда закусывать а музыка сама играить....

----------


## maknata

> У меня есть уже подобранные танцевальные отделения


Видать и мне придётся это сделать...:smile:

----------


## нарспи

Помогите советом! Заказали корпаротив на 130 человек с такой большой аудиторией еще  не работала. Может есть какие-то особенности????
Ну например, как с такой толпой проводить танцевальные конкурсы? 
Застольные? И может кто подскажет какую игру на оъединение всех сидя за столом?

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Застольные? И может кто подскажет какую игру на оъединение всех сидя за столом?



Как правило, большие компании располагаются не за одним столом, а за столиками. Я на такой аудитории строю программу, как соревнования между столиками, а потом вручаю приз самому активному столику (бутылку)
Начинаю с самого простого,  мне очень важно знать с каким настроением вы пришли на новогодний праздник, поэтому силой ваших аплодисментов мы сейчас определим, кто самый веселый; 
Для разогрева подойдут любые кричалки, загадки (коллеги на форуме выложили огромное кол-во материала);
Каждый столик поет песню в которой упоминается снег, зима, метель. Главное условие поем все вместе;
А танец сидя? Прекрасно "Утята" идут, только скажи: приготовили крылышки, клювики, хвостики;
Можно попросить каждый стол одним предложением, фразой, словом поздравить коллег, главное условие всем вместе хором;
Что бы перейти к масссовым танцам, можно попросить кадый стол паровозиком прийти на танц-пол, или каждый стол пусть нарядит свою живую елку подручным материалом, что видит на столе и на себе, а потом каждый органиизует свой хоровод, если место позволяе;
Хорошо идут викторины;

 :flower:  Удачи

----------


## нарспи

спасибо светлана за совет!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Совсем не обязательно народ будет сидеть за отдельными столиками. Иногда, чтоб вместилось больше народа, садят за один большой стол,- тогда и на танцполе остается больше места. Для того, чтобы проводить танцеальные конкурсы, разницы, собственно ,нет,- у тебя 130 человек или 50. Ну объявишь, например, конкурс на лучшее исполнение цыганочки с выходом. И какая тебе разница, сколько человек за столом сидит? А вот с викторинами не затягивай. Лучше их провести в начальной стадии,чтобы избежать балагана. Упустила момент,-лучше от них вообще отказаться... Конкурсы, в которых участвуют буквально 2-4 человека ,да еще и с мелким реквизитом, исключи совсем. Оставь побольше командных, танцевальных, кричалок разных, в которых задействовано куча народа  и вечер пройдет супер-клево!:tongue:

----------


## нарспи

в том то и дело что я расчитывала на 30-50 чел. и все конкурсы подобрала где участвуют 7-8-4 человека. Как все сейчас переделать не знаю. И командных нет никаих игр В запасе, а станцевальными у меня кроме танцевального  марафона и паровозика и зажатый шарик ничего нет... Что делать ??????
А гуляем 22.12. времени просто не остаеться(((((

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*нарспи*,
 Да не волнуйся - больше народу - больше выбора для тебя! Танцевать-танцевать и ишшшшо раз танцевать! А из конкурсов- да теже самые скульптуры (девчёнки спасибище за конкурс!!!!)
В прошлую пятницу я случайно оказалась на одном профпразднике, который вел одни очень заслуженно-застуженный ведущий в нашем городе! Я ПРОСТО ОФИГЕВАЛА! Давил на гостей, просто накачивал водярой и без конца пел свои песни в стиле Гарика Кричевского и Павла Зиброва. Повел 1 конкурс, затянул его на 15 мин - кто во что одет (поставил спиной танцующих в парах и отгадай скока пуговок, какие туфли и т.д.) Танцев было мало. И когда он НАКОНЕЦ-ТО ушёл - вся толпа с диким рёвом отрывалась под современную попсу - пол просто ходил ходуном. Я ВСЕГДА даю возможность людям натанцеваттся - оторваться от души!

----------


## maknata

*нарспи*,



> Как все сейчас переделать не знаю. И командных нет никаих игр В запасе,


Ой, да бога ради, всё можно на ходу переделать. В крайнем случае пустых пластиковых бутылок мона найти в достаточном кол-ве, раздели их на 2-3-4 части (смотря скок найдёшь, пусть их даже по пять будет) ставь в линии на расстоянии около метра одна от другой, вызывай команды (пусть это будут отделы)  вместе с их начальниками, начальникам завязывай глазки, остальных выстраивай за ним, руки на поясе впередистоящего и пущай показывают как подчинённые поддерживают начальство (задача - всем "паровозиком" провести "слепого" змейкой между бутылками, при этом быстро и аккуратно, чтоб не свалить). Где-то в теме "выпускные" я описывала игру "Кузнечик" - если публика довольно молодая и подвижная - пойдёт запросто, команды хоть и по 20 человек, здесь наоборот - чем больше, тем интересней. Ну и про эстафетные не забывай - что-то и как то передать, довольно интересно получается спичечный коробок на тыльной стороне ладони, или же сама крышка коробка передаётся надетая на нос без помощи рук.

----------


## нарспи

Девочки большое спасибо за поддержку!!!:smile:

----------


## нарспи

а как вы  думаете этот прыжок в новый год реально провести для такого количества людей.

Прыжок в новый год
  Перед игроками натягивается ленточка, символизирующая стык двух годов. Как только ведущий называет цифру «три», все делают прыжок в «новый год», то есть перепрыгивают ленточку. 

Новый год — любимый праздник, 
Как красиво, посмотри. 
В новый год мы прыгнем вместе, 
Как скажу я: раз — два — пять... 
Новый год приходит в полночь, 
На часы ты посмотри,
Как сойдутся стрелки вместе,
Дружно прыгнем: раз — два — раз!
Хороводы вокруг елки...
Ну-ка, елочка, гори!
Загорится наша елка,
Как услышит: раз — два — семь!
Мы устали долго ждать,
«Три» пора уже сказать.
Прыгнул кто, тот — молодец!
Кто не прыгнул — огурец!

----------


## maknata

> а как вы думаете этот прыжок в новый год реально провести для такого количества людей


Я думаю - реально, только не все скопом, а парами-тройками,максимум десятками. Я бы ещё сделала перед прыжком какую то импровизированую мусорную корзину - пусть подумают и напишут что им мешало в прошлом году, кто от чего хотел бы избавиться (но не каждый, это будет слишком долго, а к примеру вот так "Отдел маркетинга - хотим избавится от застоя, мешал вечно сломаный ксерокс" и т.п.) а потом они эти записочки  зачитывают и демонстративно кладут в "корзину". После того как все прыгнули есть повод для тоста - " Итак, все неурядицы у нас остались в прошлом году, так начнём же новый год с чистой страницы!" Ну или что то в этом роде:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

Я в этом плане где-то в книже видела, что перечисляем все, что нам мешало, а потом торжественное сожжение всего плохого. Можно такой костерок приурочить к салюту-фейерверку (Народ все равно выползит на улицу поглазеть) А из командных конкурсов люблю танцевальный на 2 команды по 5 человек. Сформировали команды, танцуем по этапам. 1 Образовать кружок и станцевать, пытаясь занять на танцевальной площадке как можно больше места не дотрагиваясь при этом до соперников. 2. Занять как можно больше места.3. Станцевать на одной ноге.4 Самый громкий и шумный танец 5 САМЫЙ ВЫСОКИЙ ТАНЕЦ. : 6Самый низкий танец. Хитовый конкурс!!!.Попробуй! :Animals 036:

----------


## maknata

*optimistka17*,
 Ну тоды это ваще мона сделать а-ля Ивана-Купала и прыгать не через ленту, а через костёр))) Заодно и "очищение огнём", так сказать:wink:

----------


## optimistka17

Ну Наталья, не ожидала я от тебя такого экстрима... Ты представляешь себе в каком состоянии народ в финале на салют выходит?Вот-вот ...Вы , народ какой ? НИКАКОЙ! А ты их через огонь кинуть собралась... Из огня да в полымя... Или конька-горбунка вспомнила?:mad:

----------


## maknata

*optimistka17*,
 Гы... Люд, я ж уже лет десять как провожу Ивана-Купала. Так там рази ж такие бумажные костерки палят? Куды там кострам что на день пионэрии жгли! В этом году ваще был ветер и всё сухое... пришлось обьявить чтоб срочно машины убрали с ветренной стороны. Да и наклюкуется народ к тому моменту офигительно. НО! Без моей команды нихто никуды не прыгаеть! А прыгают уже после того, как почти всё перегорело. Ну и сколько же будут гореть бумажки? Да максимум 10 минут, а там через золу мерцающую пущай хоть до утра прыгают!:biggrin:

----------


## Очарование

Тока что подтвердили мне новогоднюю ночь! Я позвонила в кафе!!! Узнала, что оказывается там всю ночь смогут прийти все желающие вход 500руб на дискотеку-представляю что там за контингент соберется...
Эх..удачи мне..............:confused:

----------


## optimistka17

Дашенька! Я тебя очень даже понимаю... Однажды новогоднюю ночь работала в бильярдном клубе, где был аналогичный свободный вход за символическую плату.  Сразу скажу:Тебе надо хорошо зарисоваться сначала и сразу после 24.00. Вся шантропа появляется как правило к 2 и позже К этому времени ты можешь пускать праздник на самотек...то бишь танцы, танцы и еще раз танцы...:biggrin:

----------


## first-22

Всем привет! Хочу присоединиться к разговору.
Новый год чудесный праздник, если компания хорошая, а коль в кафе проходняк в новогоднюю ночь, как тут не посочуствовать!
Но приходиться работать и выкручиваться порой из самых разных ситуаций

----------


## Очарование

> Тебе надо хорошо зарисоваться сначала и сразу после 24.00


Ок!!! Поняла!!! Но я почему-то не переживаю......Наверное потому что еще есть время!!!!!!:smile: Попозже прийдет мандраж:smile: 




> как тут не посочуствовать!


Спасибо!!! Думаю, выкручусь!!! Где наша не пропадала!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Спасибо!!! Думаю, выкручусь!!! Где наша не пропадала!!!


Дашенька, возьми с собой ОХРАНУ, козлов всяких много, а тебя - такую красоту НУЖНО БЕРЕЧЬ!!!!

----------


## Очарование

> Дашенька, возьми с собой ОХРАНУ


Беру! За комплимент спасибо!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> комплимент



Дашенька, женщина правду говорит, а мужики - комплименты!:wink:  :flower:

----------


## Очарование

:Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  


> Дашенька, женщина правду говорит, а мужики - комплименты!


 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## хухрындик

Други, подскажите пожалуйста в какой теме были "вредные советы Остера" для офисных работников?

----------


## Орбита

> Други, подскажите пожалуйста в какой теме были "вредные советы Остера" для офисных работников?


По-моему в теме Новый год.

----------


## Ильич

> Тока что подтвердили мне новогоднюю ночь! Я позвонила в кафе!!! Узнала, что оказывается там всю ночь смогут прийти все желающие вход 500руб на дискотеку-представляю что там за контингент соберется...
> Эх..удачи мне..............


Откажись!
Найдешь еще работу....

----------


## Илья Олегович

Выкладываю новые нарезки на мысли
Вложение 56121
Вложение 56122
Вложение 56123
Вложение 56124
Вложение 56125
Вложение 56126
Вложение 56127
Вложение 56128

----------


## нарспи

Илья Олегович, просто класс! Правда еще их не открывала! Если можно, воспользуюсь ими обязательно!

----------


## optimistka17

Илья Олегович! Спасибо большое за проделанную работу... А можно сделать хоть3-4 нарезочки ,чтоб была именно новогодняя тематика?.....Плиз. :006:

----------


## нарспи

Я тоже за  :Ok:

----------


## Очарование

*optimistka17*,
*нарспи*,
 Девченки, если песни мне скажите какие "порезать"-я сделаю!!!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Хорошо, Дашенька, сейчас пару часиков посижу, что-то интересное постараюсь выудить и выложу списочек... 



ИНИЦИАТИВА НАКАЗУЕМА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!kuku

----------


## нарспи

*Очарование*,
 А ты какой прогаммкой подрезаешь?

----------


## Очарование

> ИНИЦИАТИВА НАКАЗУЕМА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Наказывайте сколько угодно!:biggrin:  Выкладывай песенки, завтра "порежу!!!!"



> Откажись!


Не стану... хотя понимаю, что рискую! НО!!! В конце концов я не так много теряю!!! Если даже (тьфу, тьфу, тьфу) все пройдет ужасно!! Меня же за это не убьют.... Максимум денег не заплатят-обидно, но не смертельно!!! Агентство в случае моего краха-всего навсего не станет меня рекомендовать-опять же жаль, но не помру и от этого!!! Есть еще много других агентств и много способов искать заказы! И потом их никто не тянул за язык меня рекламировать дирекции кафе!))))) И это при том, что они не видели на видио моей работы!!!! И даже толком меня не знают! На второй встречи предложили эту работу!!! Ясное дело их цена устроила-небось себе наварят процентов 50!!!!! А в случае неудачи-заодно им урок будет!
И вот еще! Не думаю, что все будет ужасно.... предчувствие у меня такое!!!! Там полно будет людей, а значит уверена, что найдутся и те кто поучавствует в конкурсах и те кому все не понравится, и те кто посмеются и те кто в зрителях останутся!!!!! А это уже что-то!!!! А для меня опыт и галочка в собственном "резюме"!!!! Буду стараться и все получится! Не попробую-не узнаю, что это за работа, может после этой ночи я откажусь напрочь брать такую работу! А может наоборот-пойму, что моё!!!

----------


## Очарование

*нарспи*,
 я не знаю..... мне операторы какую-то али-уменя она просто называется "резак mp3", но этоне ее настояще название!

----------


## нарспи

*Очарование*,
 Да не слушай ты никого! Работай, если ты это пройдешь, так опыта у тебя прибавится. А я не сомневаюсь что у тебя что то не получится! ты вон какая красавица, мужики все будут участвовать. И тем более народ то наш все более раскованнее становится. Просто тупо бухать не ходят, хотят повеселиться Мне тоже не которые говорят я бы для толпы 130 чел не проводил.  а я буду! еще раз опыт и опыт!

----------


## optimistka17

Даш! первую песенку я уже надыбала Фабрика " С новым годом, люди",вслед за ней вторая Андрей Ковалев Саша pro"Песенка Деда Мороза", а теперь третья Кай Метов "Дед Мороз и Снегурочка"Есть еще хорошенькое начало  у Балаган Лимитед" В лесу родилась елочка"Классика,- Сердючка "Елки,по городу мчатся елки" или "А я только с мороза" Списочек можно продолжать но, Дашенька,ты же знаешь мою дремучесть... Я ж реальные песни ни скачивать ,не отправлять пока не научилась. Одна надежда,что эти песни есть у тебя... :Oj:   :012:

----------


## Очарование

> Одна надежда,что эти песни есть у тебя...


какие-то есть-какие-то будут-найдем!!!!!!!!!! ок! сделаю!!! завтра выложу!!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Максимум денег не заплатят



Это что за настрой???? Каждый труд должен быть оплачен. И все у тебя получится. У тебя уже огромный плюс - обаяние, очарование. Публика, как собака, которая чувствует, что ее боятся. Уверенность, улыбка, искренность.
Единственное, что отстановило бы меня - это кафе или бар, точнее контингент, который туда ходит. За годы работы я уже точно знаю, что вот в это заведение, где свободный входняк, я не за что не пойду, а в этом собирается достойная публика.  Но может у нас это проще - город маленький.

Все у тебя получится

----------


## Януська

*Очарование*,
 Ильич, тебя не пугает, просто у него опыт не малый, так же как и у меня (хотя у меня по-сравнению с ним по-меньше). Так вот, я тебя тоже не пугаю, но скажу. Одно дело, когда столики на новогоднюю ночь выкупаются заранее и приходят за эти столики веселые молодежные  или семейные компании. И совсем другое дело, когда в новогоднюю ночь свободный вход, то есть иными словами - проходной двор. Это все равно что на дискотеке, программу как таковую не провести ибо народ постоянно курсирует. Максимум что прокатывает это отдельные номера приглашенных актеров, типа стриптиза или восточных танцев, когда народ на время останавливается что бы просто посмотреть. Рассчитывать на то что кто-то будет тебя сидеть и слушать, как на свадьбе не стОит. И тут тебе не поможет ни обаяние, ни симпатичное личико. Это я тебе говорю по собственному опыту. В лучшем случае приглашают выпить на брудершафт и отпускают слюнявые шуточки, в худшем...ну не хочу заранее пугать. 
А по поводу: не заплатят - ну и пусть, не понравлюсь - ну и пусть. Это, дорогая не подход. Не надо рисковать своей репутацией, только ради того что бы приобрести сомнительный опыт. Говорю тебе просто потому что поводила в подобных условиях вечер один раз. И когда он закончился, то думаешь ни о гонораре, ни об агентствах там всяких, а посто так хреново на душе, что еще долго отходить приходится. Я тебе тоже советую отказаться. Тем более, что у тебя еще не достаточно опыта что бы такие мероприятия вести, без обид надеюсь.

----------


## Очарование

> без обид надеюсь.


Конечно, без обид!!! Я понимаю, что меня никто не пугает!! И прислушиваюсь к Вам. Поповоду репутации и сомнительного опыта-это, конечно, правильно и по поводу публики согласна. Вообщем съезжу в агентство-узнаю все у них, т.к. от них никакой инф-ции по поводу свободного входа не было-точно узнаю чего они ожидают от ведущего и потом уже на месте приму решение!
В любом случае спасибо Вам всем, не даете сбиться с пути истинного:wink: !!!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Я тебе тоже советую отказаться.


Подписываюсь под каждое слово. У меня был печальный опыт и больше я на свободный входняк не соглашалась. За два или три часа до окончания банкета, зашли братки, которых было всего 9 человек, но они своим поведением задали общий настрой. Охрана была бессильна. Хамили всем, слюнявые шуточки - это было самое пристойное, откровенные предолжения в хамской форме.....
В конце вечера хозяин сказал, что они подведут итоги и оплатят мою работу после 6 января!!! Это было 29. 30 числа я лежала, уткнувшись носом в стенку, и рыдала, ощущения, что вывалялась в грязи. Даже утешения мужа типа "А мне приятно, что на мою жену запали и приставали мужчины" - меня раздражали, он - то там не был, легко говорить. Отходняк начался 31, ближе к вечеру, но в этот год мы не пошли в гости, остались дома, я была не в настроении. Прошло 13 лет, а я помню этот дурдом - 29 декабря (а место было не из дешевых, там входняк сейчас 1500 тыс, сколько было тогда не знаю)
Да, заплатили мне очень мало, не из-за моей недоработки, я свою программу отработала честно и качественно. Мало денег получилось после подсчетов у хозяина. ДУМАЙ!!!!

----------


## Януська

*Очарование*,
 конечно съезди разузнай. Ибо агентство тоже...Они нашли молоденькую девочку, решили кинуть тебя на амбразуру, наварятся на тебе нормальненько, а нервы то потом тебе восстанавливать. 
Правильно Ильич написал - Найдешь еще себе работу. Да еще и сама на себя сработаешь, а не на чужого дядю.

----------


## Очарование

> ДУМАЙ!!!!





> опыт не малый, так же как и у меня





> Откажись!


В принципе, я и сама все поняла когда позвонила в кафе и все узнала!!!! 
Береженого Бог бережет! У вас опыта в 100 раз больше-знаете, что говорите! Лучше детишек побольше возьму поздравлять:smile: !
 Еще раз спасибо всем!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Януська

Вот и молодец :) Честно говоря для меня в декабре вообще не напряг, в смысле с работой. Следующий год високосный, поэтому в декабре 14 свадеб. Я даже не заморачивалась с корпоративами. Мне свадьбы проводить проще.

----------


## Очарование

> Мне свадьбы проводить проще.


Имне тоже, но у меня 15.12-последняя и все... дальше только детишки на дому!

----------


## optimistka17

Если все же решишься работать, то вторую часть денег,то есть полную оплату старайся забрать до 24.00..Мотивация,-ну не будте же вы в новый год входить со старыми долгами...  А в остальном, думаю,что мне с моим бильярдным клубом еще повезло... У меня с начала вечера гуляло 2 полноценные компании Одна-сотрудники, а другая,-просто хорошо знакомые люди ,было еще пара-тройка столиков по 4 человека. Вот с ними я и провела полноценную программу с 23.00 до 1-2. Потом поползла шушера. В зале запахло травкой... Тут даже не ложка дегтя испортила бочку меда. Этого дегтя проявился такой слой, что про мед уже можно забыть... Если бы в этот момент я завела разговор об оплате, администрация, учуяв, что запахло жаренным, явно оттягивала бы вопрос оплаты... Полная оплата хотя бы частично компенсирует потраченные нервы... И еще совет,сходи в это заведение сегодня вечером или в выходной, когда у тебя не будет работы. Подойди где-то в 20.00. Закажи чашечку кофе и присмотрись к публике... Это именно тот контингент, который завалит в кафешку в новогоднюю ночь... Вот тогда и сделаешь выводы... Успехов тебе,  :021:  Дашенька!

----------


## Очарование

> Успехов тебе,  Дашенька!


Люда-спасибо!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Лорик Юрина

Ребята, добрый день! Обращаюсь за помощью, может какую-нибудь мысль подбросите. Работаю на новогодних утренниках в образе Пиратки.Я работаю в большом концертном зале перед мюзиклом "мышки,кошки в голивуде" , массовка минут 20. Надо какой-то конкурс для зала, где сидят 500 детей и куча родителей, но таких, чтобы с мест не вставали, а то начнётся дурдом.Но конкурс должен быть активным, в плане ответов, может быть,т.е. они хором отвечают. Я за это даю им сувениры.Но хотелось, чтобы это их завело. Если подскажете, буду благодарна.:redface:

----------


## optimistka17

В зале хорошо идет повторялка " В этом зале все друзья!" Знаешь ее? :Oj:

----------


## Лорик Юрина

Нет, не знаю. Если не трудно будет, напишешь? :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

После каждой твоей фразы дети должны повторять хором и делать вместе.
В этом  зале все друзья----------------
Ты и мы и вы и я---------------------------
Улыбнись,тому кто справа----------------- 
В этом зале все друзья----------------
Улыбнись тому кто слева---------------
В этом зале все друзья--------------- 
Обними того,кто справа----------
В этом зале все друзья----------------
Ущипни того,кто справа----------- 
и тд Покажи язык соседу справа,
Сделай рожки,тем,кто справа....................
Я толком весь текст не помню, но идея такая.
Еще хорошо идет, когода идет рассказ, а дети изображают как повеял ветерок,закачались ветви деревьев, как мы затопали ножками,чтобы запугать и прогнать голодного,злого волка.....:biggrin:

----------


## Лорик Юрина

Спасибо, здесь можно напридумывать кое-что, я же пиратка, поэтому сильно с ними не посюсюкаешь. Вот они мне будут копировать мою команду пиратов, которых я оставила охранять клад и т. д. Кричать,визжать и улюлюкать.

----------


## Лорик Юрина

Ещё раз большое спасибо.:smile: Может чем-то помочь? Читаю ваши общения и не знаю куда вклинится.Только начала общаться и вхожу во вкус. :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

Умница!Я тебе идею в чистом  виде ,а ты твори, выдумывай,пробуй... Не забудь результаты выложить на форум.......
 В этом зале все пираты-------------
Всем друзьям мы очень рады-------------  
Если в море мы пойдем----------------
Вместе плавать мы начнем----------
(или повторяйте все за мной)----------
и показываем плавательные движения......:tongue:

----------


## Запах Дождя

Приветик :) Новеньких принимаете? :) Зарегестрировалась месяца два назад, а все некогда было писать :)

Итак, следующий год - Год мыши. Поэтому предлагаю застольные игры в мышинном стиле :)

Тост «Доброе слово и Крысе приятно» 
Участникам предлагается составить шуточный текст новогоднего поздравления, обращённого к Хозяйке года – Крысе и всем присутствующим. Игрокам предлагается использовать в тексте новогоднего тоста заранее написанные на бумажных карточках лексические обороты: 
Шуршим – значит, живём; 
Щёлкайте зубками или периодически показывайте свои острые зубки; 
Чтоб в холодильнике было что грызть; 
Нынче мода на серые шубки; 
Озорно крутите хвостиками; 
Сушите, варите, солите; 
Покупайте крышки для консервирования; 
Если совсем голодно, грызите гранит науки; 
Не забывайте, бесплатный сыр только в мышеловке. 

На сочинение тоста отводиться не более двух минут. Самый оригинальный тост, содержащий наибольшее количество комплиментов в адрес главной дамы года
-Продолжи пословицу 
Надулся как мышь ….. на крупу; 
Был бы хлеб, а ….. мыши будут; 
Невеличка мышка, да …. зуб остёр; 
И мышь в свою норку…. тащит корку; 
Мышь копной ….. не задавить; 
Грозит мышь кошке, да …. из норы; 
Мышь гложет, что …. может; 
Все по норам, что мыши…..по щелям; 
Богатый в деньгах, как….мышь в крупах; 
Мышь в коробе, что…воевода в городе; 
Кошка спит, а …..всё мышей видит; 
Мышь сыта….мука горька; 
Кошке игрушки, а …..мышке слёзки; 
Беззаботна та мышь, которая……одну лазейку знает; 
Мышь в амбаре…. не заморить; 
Он не годится и ….мышей ловить. 

Данные пословицы можно также «оживить»: дать задания игрокам или командам нарисовать одну из пословиц или мимикой и жестами изобразить один из предложенных вариантов.

-Мышиное братство. 
В какой сказке, мультфильме встречаются…. 

Самая сильная мышь? («Репка») 
Самая гостеприимная мышь? («Теремок») 
Самая практичная мышь? («Дюймовочка») 
Самая головастая мышь? («Щелкунчик») 
Самая неуклюжая мышь? («Курочка Ряба») 
Самые проказливые мыши? («Кот Леопольд и золотая рыбка и т.д») 
Самая смешная мышь? («Том и Джерри») 
Самая заботливая мама-мышь? («Сказка о глупом мышонке») 
Самые резвые мыши? («Золушка») 
Самая американская мышь? («Микки Маус») 

-Мышиная кричалка. 
Чей-то лёгкий шорох слышим, 
Приближается год …..(мыши). 

Кто сегодня самый ловкий, 
Тот обманет.. (мышеловку). 

Чтобы был бюджет без дыр, 
Дружно в руки взяли…(сыр) 


Ешьте всё: сыры, колбасы, 
Но не забудьте про(запасы). 

Купим вазу, лампу, шторку 
И украсим нашу….. (норку). 

Чтоб не придавали гости, 
Быстро спрячьте Мышкин…. (хвостик). 

Мыши год идёт пока 
А дальше ждёт нас год…. (быка).

----------


## Запах Дождя

*Лорик Юрина*,
 Еще можно поиграть в морской бой. Например, доска, расчерчена на поля. Ты говоришь, что это явление ингода (в наших краях действительно иногда :) )ждем на новый год. А состоит это природное явление из слова, которое спрятано в этом море :) И в какие-то поля прячешь буквы (здорово, если бы было что-то типа поля чудес. Когда промахиваются - открывают воду, а когда верно называют - открывают букву). И притом, слово можно намешать, чтобы сразу не догададлись, о каком слове идет речь :) И зашифровать - СНЕЖИНКА

----------


## Лорик Юрина

Спасибо, но это немножко мне не подходит. Без атрибутов нужно. Просто быстро ответили , показали что-то и т.д.Напишу сценарий , обязательно всё выложу. До встречи.

----------


## Ильич

> А по поводу: не заплатят - ну и пусть, не понравлюсь - ну и пусть. Это, дорогая не подход. Не надо рисковать своей репутацией, только ради того что бы приобрести сомнительный опыт. Говорю тебе просто потому что поводила в подобных условиях вечер один раз. И когда он закончился, то думаешь ни о гонораре, ни об агентствах там всяких, а посто так хреново на душе, что еще долго отходить приходится.


ЗОЛОТЫЕ СЛОВА!
Можно набираться жизненного опыта набивая собственные шишки. А можна послушать старших.
Вот я бы мужик ни за что бы не пошел на открытый зал. А ты женщина, красивая. У нас был случай когда тамаду взяли за бока и повезли в посадку - понравилась она им...., та слава богу отбилась... 
И зачем это надо?
Я не пугаю.... я восхищаюсь тобой. На тебе зарабатывают беззастенчивым образом... а ты покорно соглашаешься, что неужели так плохо, что нужно соглашаться на любые условия?
Я всегда исповедую принцип "Нас выбирают, мы выбираем" Я тоже все время выбираю... то от чего я получу не только деньги но и удовольствие.

----------


## Ильич

Ой где был я вчера....
Ездил проводить свадьбу в город героев Токмак, что в часе езды от Запорожья. Такой себе райцентр с разбитыми дорогами. А гуляли токмакские молодожены ныне работающие в Москве.  Да давно я так не гулял. Во первых ресторан. Называется КАРДАШ, почему не знаю но держит его музыкант и ресторан сделан по музыкальному. Главное в нем - сцена а все остальное уже вокруг нее. Второе шикарный театральный  свет, в темноте заведение искрится и играет всякими бликами, подсветка по стенам , на окнах - сделано с любовью. И мама дорогая... еда... Сколько ее и какое все вкусное... Приехали в 16-00 столы уже были забиты холодными закусками, через 2 часа подали первое горячее - нежнейшая свинная отбивная с запечеными грибами, во рту тает... еще через два часа подали второе гарячее какя то необыновенная запеченая свинина - сьел, потом принесли тареляку голубцов со сельской сметаной - я на них только посмотрел, ... а когда подали шашлык - я заплакал поднес все к глазам и сказал - НАТЕ ГЛАЗКИ, ЕШЬТЕ , ВЫ Ж ХОТЕЛИ....
Я люблю вкусно поесть... Но СТОЛЬКО ВКУСНЯТИНЫ.. это выше моих возможностей...
Теперь буду жить и вспоминать этот день 7 декабря и думать - Ну нахрена я плотно пообедал перед работой! А?

----------


## Ильич

И печальная история рассказанная одним из гостей на свадьбе в Токмаке.
Месяца два ранее была с в соседнем кафе свадьба. Молодожены закупили фейерверк . вечером, как водится,  вышла свадьба посмотреть как оно в небо стреляет.. Поставили коробку на асфальт, стали вблизи, молодожены впереди, подожгли фитиль.... 
От первого выстрела коробка перевернулась и стала палить в толпу. Один из зарядов попал в рот невесте и разорвался, дружке попало между ног, невеста с развороченной челюстью зубами плюется дружка орет, жених сомлел. 
Свадьба закончилась тем что всех госпитализировали.
Вывод - соблюдайте технику безопастности! Лучше проконтролировать пьяных гостей и настоять на том , что бы укрепили пиротехнику, чем потом расссказывать вот такие ужастики.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Месяца два ранее была с в соседнем кафе свадьба. Молодожены закупили фейерверк . вечером, как водится, вышла свадьба посмотреть как оно в небо стреляет.. Поставили коробку на асфальт, стали вблизи, молодожены впереди, подожгли фитиль.... 
> От первого выстрела коробка перевернулась и стала палить в толпу. Один из зарядов попал в рот невесте и разорвался, дружке попало между ног, невеста с развороченной челюстью зубами плюется дружка орет, жених сомлел


ААААААААААААаааа какие страсти, однажды наблюдала картину страшную, ехали студентами с картошки, и попали в пробку на трассе, машина с молодоженами врезалась еще в одну, и такая каша там была, сказали что молодые погибли, не дай бог никому такого(((


Что то я с каких то страстей вновь к вам!! ВСем привет, наконец то я попала к вам, месяц почти не было инета, и муж как назло в командировке, и я с дитем тут дома, ваще аврал, вообщем я с вами. Очень соскучилась! Скоро сама тут никого не увижу, все пахать будут, с наступающим, коллеги!!!

----------


## Януська

Ильич, да что далеко ходить, у меня у самой такое было на свадьбе. Петарда попала в одну из гостей, на нею тут же все платье как факел сгорело. Короче, картина маслом, зима, мороз -20,  стоит девчонка рыдает, платье, капроновые колготки в расплавленном состоянии, народ вокруг нее бегает...

----------


## optimistka17

А ведь это хорошо, что тему неудачных фейерверков на свадьбе подняли сейчас,накануне нового года Я читала и вспоминала как на одном банкете слегка пьяный гость установил фейерверк вверх ногами. Результат аналогтчный вышесказанному. Пламя,которое должно было устремиться вверх,естественно не в состоянии пробурить земную кору. Тубус падает, огонь в сторону, по горизонтали. Результат,-пропаленная куртка и ожог руки у одной из девушек. Рассказала это "горе-приключение " своему видеооператору, а он мне: "Я всегда молодым на встрече показываю кусочек, где в анологичной ситуации пламя от  ракетницы пролетело буквально в 50 см от молодых... Нет, что не говори" БЕРЕЖЕННОГО БОГ БЕРЕЖЕТ!"  :Oj:

----------


## Инна Р.

Девочки, мальчики, 5 февраля состоится встреча наших форумчан в Питере! Может кто из вас собирется?:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

Инночка! А нельзя ли по поводу 5 февраля поподробнее. Кто собирается? Есть ли программа? Кто оргкомитет? Не будет ли это по типу "Ты да я ,да мы с тобой". Если по поводу Крыма ,я уже сейчас могу заявить свое 100% ДА, То Питер  пока только 50% Посмотрим куда перевесит чаша весов... :Vishenka 05:

----------


## Марья

> А нельзя ли по поводу 5 февраля поподробнее.


*innca*,
 ХОЧУ ВСЕ ЗНАТЬ!!!

----------


## maknata

*optimistka17*,
*Марья*,
 Девчёнки! Почаще по форуму бродите!:biggrin:  Есть раздел "Жизнь форума" - там обсуждение всех встреч в реале!
А вот и о встрече в Питере - http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=50890

----------


## optimistka17

Да, это мне минус.. Не выхожу практически за рамки раздела "Для ведущих"  Зашла по твоему совету, почитала. Дак это ж вроде только музыканты собираются, а я ж типа токи ведущая Ешо раз сорри :Oj:   :053:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> А вот и о встрече в Питере - http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=50890
> __________________


вау, вот наверное будет круто!!! мы в том году в питер ездили, но в январе, а в феврале никак, работа в полном разгаре, вот летом это проще, хотя кому как ведь))

*Марья*,
 прикольный аватар! надо тоже будет как нить сменить на новый))

----------


## optimistka17

Хорошая фраза :"ОБ ЭТОМ Я ПОДУМАЮ ЗАВТРА" Пройдут новогодние праздники,тогда и решим кто ,когда куда собрался... (Хотя "ой как в Питер хочется") :052: Пешком бы пошла...

----------


## Pugachiha

Дорогие ведущие! Хочу вас поблагодарить от всей души за то, что вы есть, и есть этот замечательный форум. 
Вчера проводила свадьбу - очень тяжёлая. Они хотели по европейскому образцу. А шо це таке, никто в нашем Задрыщенске и не знает, и они сами тем более. Но "хотим такое-эдакое". Уже в первом танцевальном отделении я поняла, что танцевать они не будут, и двигаться не хотят.
И тут я достала свои выручалочки, которыми вы здесь так шикарно делитесь. И дальше понеслась...
Рот у меня не закрывался, пока они сидели за столом (а это было с 3х дня до 8 вечера). Я знаю, вы скажете, что тамады не должно быть много. Но тут я по другому бы их не завела. И пока они меня слушали, они забывали есть и пить. А под это дело они уже и расслабились, и ненавязчиво начали включаться в игру. Сначала за столами, а потом уж и задвигались. Да что там, жених (200кг весу), который просил меня преред свадьбой его не трогать, бегал по залу, аки рысь. 
Под конец свадьбы один из "воров" не выдержал, говорит: "а с прищепками будет?". Говорю - пожалуйста, только проводите сами, вы "воры" вам и микрофон в руки. А я веду только красотульку. Так они на попятную: "нет-нет, вы делайте, всё класс!"
И в конце свадьбы мамаша жениха, которая мне до этого все нервы вытрепала (и то ей не так, и то не эдак) сказала "спасибо, мы такого не видели".
И всё это благодаря Вам. СПАСИБО

----------


## Инна Р.

> Есть раздел "Жизнь форума" - там обсуждение всех встреч в реале!


Наташа правильно написала, сидим тут темные, никуда не ходим и ничего не читаем! А из за нашей неподвижности приедут одни музыканты, и я никого из вас не увижу!!! Мне будет грусно, но я не упущу случая познакомиться и с музыкантами и со всеми...Короче - делегаты от ведущих, жду - пока у меня дома есть пару свободных спальных местечек! а то займут!:smile:

----------


## Ильич

> Девчёнки! Почаще по форуму бродите!  Есть раздел "Жизнь форума" - там обсуждение всех встреч в реале!
> А вот и о встрече в Питере - http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=50890


Почитал я про встречу в Питере...Оно интересно но там не будет дорогих сердцу людей. Хочется не встретиться и разбежаться, а пожить рядом друг сдругом... Поварить борщи, пожарить шашлыки, понежиться на солнышке.... Потарахтеть за бокалом вина ночь напролет... При свете свечей. Короче пососуществовать рядом.
Поэтому До ЛЯТА (это по польски До Лета) В Мае определимся когда и где.

----------


## Януська

А что ж 5-ого февраля то? Это ж вторник, вот ежели бы на субботу воскресенье собирались, я бы точно приехала, а так посреди недели не могу :( 
*Pugachiha*, а расскажи конкретно, ЧТО проводила?

----------


## optimistka17

А если б мы попробовали в том же Питере 1.02 в субботу собраться, погуляли пару деньков, кто может еще и на 5.02 с музыкантами остался... А кому на работу, тот бы сделал нам ручкой и вперед, нести культуру в массы... Эх, мечты, мечты... :Oj:

----------


## maknata

*optimistka17*,
*innca*,
*Ильич*,
*Януська*,
 Щас как дам по попе.. больно! :biggrin: Не надо делиться на "ведущих" и "музыкантов". В первую очередь мы - ФОРУМЧАНЕ!!!!! Походите по разделам, почитайте темки - общайтесь со всеми :Aga:   И до 5 февраля (или 15 января у Виталича) вы перезнакомитесь со многими и вам захочется поехать на встречу:biggrin: 
Ведь в самом начале наш раздел был всего лишь темой в разделе "Свободное общение":wink:

----------


## Ильич

> Щас как дам по попе.. больно!


Мамо, шо ви ругаетесь....
Мы в нашей песочнице играемся...
А музыканты в своей.. 
Вот я нот не знаю, плохо спиваю, та мене там не поймуть....
Вы би нас на экскусию сводили... нам самим страшно.
Я зашел, дядек страшних увидел и убежал... Чужие... А ткт свои...
Мамо, не надо по попке....

----------


## maknata

*Ильич*,



> Вот я нот не знаю, плохо спиваю, та мене там не поймуть....


Аха.. можно подумать шо я певица:biggrin: 
Вот зайди к примеру в разделе "Свободное общение" в тему "Ищу девушку для дружбы и секса" - начни читать с первой страницы ( я понимаю что около 300 страниц  сплошных приколов и подколок вродь как многовато - но оно того стоит):biggrin:  Там страшных нет, там все свои:biggrin:  Те кто любит поприкалываться и поржать

----------


## Ильич

Мамо, мене и на наших страницах хватает и дружби и .... ото слово ви написали я еще не выучил... хватает
Вот тока времени не хватает этим заниматься, как ото по тем страницам срамным ходить, хочется ходить по большому.... светлому чуВству...

----------


## optimistka17

Не ну до чего хорошо шо Ильич защитил наши :Jopa:   А то ж я ужо подумала у каком убежище от разъяренной дирехторши прятаться...kuku

----------


## Ильич

Сходил я у тот секс и дружбу... Усе чужие... Давайте искать среди своих...
Но есть и положительные моменты от похода В "Свободном общении" есть тема ИГРЫ - ото оно шо надо!
Всем РЕКОМЕНДУЮ сходить в "Игры" - себе можно чего то почерпнуть...
Смотрите в секс не ходите... испортють не починишь....

----------


## Инна Р.

Вот я вас и приглашаю-а остальных не бойтесь, все мы одним инетом мазаны! наташа, мы не делимся, вот ты нас и обьединяй, приезджай, буш знакомить!!!

----------


## optimistka17

:050:  Хорошо,что есть цель .Вот отработаем новогодку и станет ясно кто соберется в Питере 5.02. Быть тебе, Инночка маяком. На твой свет слетится стоко народу, шо мне ужо сей час жаль 2 твоих спальных места...

----------


## Инна Р.

> На твой свет слетится стоко народу,


очень сомневаюсь, пока никто не просится:frown:

----------


## maknata

> Смотрите в секс не ходите... испортють не починишь....


Не испортють.. Я там у Билли замом по тылу пристроилась.. так шо всем тылы прикрою:biggrin: 


> приезджай, буш знакомить!!!


Инусь, да я бы с большущим удовольствием! Но увы.. пока ну никак не получается:frown:  Тем более я вообще по натуре лягушка-путешественница, и в Питере была.. но в советско-перестроечное время.. и всего два дня.. всего что хотела не увидела, но и так впечатлений - куча! :Aga:  Да и ребёнку тоже хотелось бы Питер показать.. но.. обстоятельства пока не на моей стороне.. Бум надеяться что всё изменится и мы ещё встретимся!:smile:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Уважаемые коллеги, мне дали ценный совет, хочу поделиться с вами.*

Многие занают, парики - деликатная штука, хоть натуральные, хоть синтетические. Стираем в шампуне, не трем, жамкаем. Аккуратно полощем под токой струей душа, каждый по отдельности. Что бы оживить и разобрать по прядям,  мажем бальзамом "Ревивор", даем 1-1,5 часа полежать, а потом аккуратно смываем бальзам. Мой мастер порекомендовала мне новое средство, это фантастика. Результат отменный. Так вот, вместо бальзама накладываем *"Маску для волос тройного действия" Ревивор.* Не смотрите в дорогих магазинах, в самых обычных. Можно и бальзам, но это эффективнее. Выдавливаем на руки, растираем в руках, а потом равномерно покрываем парик,  даем 1-1,5 часа полежать, а потом аккуратно смываем маску. Не давая стечь воде, одеваем парик на 3-х литровую банку, или что-то подобное, и расправляем прядки, придаем форму какую вам нужно. Феном сушим только натуральные волосы. Синтетика высыхает естественным путем. У меня один парик был списанный еще в 92 году, я его в машинке стирала. Видели бы вы, что с ним стало после данной процедуры!

Перья стираем в Ласке, очень быстро, капелюсеньку бальзама, выполаскиваем, прицепляем прищепкой, и каждый час переворачиваем вверх, вниз, вверх, вниз до полного высыхания. Постелите что-то под перья, краска от них не отчищается. Стирать можно только те перья, которые при встряхиваниии не теряют ни одного пера. Кстати, покупать то же таким способом. 

Заканчивая свой репортаж из прачечной, желаю удачи! :Aga:  С ув. Светлана

----------


## maknata

Ребятки, в последнем номере газеты "Арт-мозаика" попалась интересная статья Елены Константиновой "Свадебные страсти". Так как не у всех есть возможность её прочитать, перепечатываю её сюда. Довольно познавательно-забавная информация:wink: 

Слово "свадьба" рождает в нас множество ассоциаций - как личных, так и общекультурного толка. Мы вспоминаем героинь, примеряющих подвенечное платье перед героем с разбитым сердцем, кадры с летящим свадебным букетом и другие приятные мелочи. В сущности, все мы представляем примерно одно и то же, между тем у каждой нации есть свои, особенные, традиции.
     Издревле в России существует два типа свадеб - драма и праздник. Со вторым всё ясно, а вот первый отличается тем, что со дня сговора невеста с матерью и подругами начинала беспрерывно причитать. Это ещё полбеды: иногда на свадьбу звали специальную вопленицу, которая выла и причитала вводя невесту и окружающих в состояние неизбывного трагизма. Представляете что с вами будет, когда первую брачную ночь придётся провести с такой "плакальщицей"?
  Но особенно не повезло мужчинам некоего племени в Руанде (Центральная Африка). По установившейся традиции, после окончания свадебной церемонии невеста отправляется в дом к жениху - но совсем не за тем, о чём вы, возможно, подумали. Молодая жена безмолвно и безжалостно... наносит раны и царапины мужу, который не имеет права произнести ни слова. Сражение продолжается без остановки всю ночь и может привести, например, к разрушению стен хижины. Затем жена отправляется в родительский дом, чтобы поспать и набраться сил, и на следующую ночь всё повторяется снова. Наконец, когда невесте всё это надоедает, и на муже не остаётся ни одного живого места, она позволяет снять с себя... нет, не платье,а всего лишь вуаль, и только после этого жизнь семьи входит в привычное русло. Зато, говорят, после этого молодожены больше никогда не ссорятся, а почему - догадаться не трудно.
   Не лучше настроение и у потенциальных женихов одной народности в Южной Индии. Молодая девушка официально выходит замуж.. только на три дня, после чего муж обязан с ней развестись и покинуть её дом навсегда. После этого перед женщиной открываются невиданные горизонты: она имет право иметь столько любовников, сколько пожелает, а чем заняты в это время мужи-изгнанники - история умалчивает.
    О наступлении индийского сезона свадеб сигнализирует повышение цен на золото на мировых биржах, ведь ни в одной другой стране на бракосочетание не покупается такого количества драгоценностей. В Индии немыслимо надеть просто красивые серьги или браслеты - все драгоценности должны быть изготовлены специально к свадьбе. Одни символизируют невинность и носятся только до первой брачной ночи, другие украшают невесту все дни праздника, (которая проходит неделю),третьи используются в определённых обрядах.
    Особый статус имеет ожерелье, которое невесте надевает на шеюбудущий муж. Стоимость этого украшения говорит о том, на какие жертвы готовы пойти жених и его семья. На свадьбу собирают столько гостей, сколько может себе позволить родня невесты, ведь праздник проходит именно в их доме. Семьи у индийцев многодетные, поэтому нередко числоодних только родственников, приглашённых на торжество доходит до тысячи.
   Американцы - люди расчётливые, а свадьба, пусть даже самая скромная, - пылесос, сосущий деньги. Согласно традиции, бракосочетание оплачивают родители невесты, хотя, конечно, часть затрат могут взять на себя и родители жениха, если они милые и нежадные люди. Правда, закармливать насмерть никто не будет,и не мечтайте. Плеснут колы,пронесут мимо поднос с тарталетками. Это в конце концов свадьба, а не благотворительный вечер.
     Подготовка к свадьбе начинается за полгода, и первым шагом к вступлению в брак является сдача анализов на СПИД,сифилис, краснуху.. При отсутствии этих справок Страна Розовощеких людей просто не зарегистрирует новую ячейку общества. А потом уже церемония  в банкетном зале, в присутствии священника или чиновника. Подружки невесты в одинаковых платьях. Отец под руку с невестой. Коктейльный час: гости звенят бокалами, болтаются из угла в угол и общаются, показывая белые непломбированые зубы. Скромный стол с обязательным свадебным тортом, которым жених с невестой угощают друг друга. Никто не пьян, никто не лезет в драку, тарталетки давно закончились, а задушевность на трезвую голову не клеится. и в десять вечера гости, шаркая ножкой, оставляют новоиспеченных мистера и миссис Смит наслаждаться обществом друг друга.
   Для тех же американцев, что впадают в депрессию от подобного свадебного сценария ( так же как многие украинцы при мысли о свадьбе с тамадой, оливье и мордобитием), на карте есть есть город Лас-Вегас. Если не забудете справку от венеролога, вас зарегистрируют в любой момент дня или ночи в одной из многочисленных wedding chapel - в самом дурацком виде, с самым неожиданным партнёром. Вам 16, а ей 60? Отлично, здесь и не такое видали!:biggrin:

----------


## Pugachiha

> Pugachiha, а расскажи конкретно, ЧТО проводила?


Честно говоря, я как увидела, что они не двигаются, дальше всё как в тумане... Мне обещали запись, а пока попытаюся в кратце :Oj:  
Перед свадьбой пришли молодые. Жених сказал: "Я мужчина большой - меня трогать не надо". Дальше его мамаша обрывала мне телефон и орала: "Какие дары, какие кражи! Они в пятницу расписываются, а в субботу только побухать без родителей и родственников - ничё не надо"
Ладно, мне пофиг - я певица, буду песни петь.
И начало. Захожу в кабак - на пороге припадочная мамаша с тётушками (которые не собирась вообще присутсвовать) смотрит на меня звериными глазами. Я спокойненько: "Здравствуйте, я тамада. Сейчас приведу себя в порядок и займусь вами" и ушла. Мамаша рот раскрыть не успела (по Фрейду - Я тут командир). В туалете не торопилась хотя усё в порядке - тока с парихмахерской. Дальше быстренько познакомилась и пошла готовиться (раскладывать свои причиндалы).
Сели за стол все сразу (хозяин - барин). Первый тост я провела за "новорожденную семью". Знаю что не правильно, но какой уж тут "сегодня вы зажгли любви маяк?.." Потом "за любовь" и ещё несколько всякой разности т.к. гости все из дому, не голодные и пьют вяло. Глоток сделают и опять на меня смотрят. А мне сказали, что ещё мама невесты будет. Вобщем, до "родителей" мы уже тостов пять кинули. 
Вплывает опоздавшая мамаша. Я её встретила как родную (уже пора "дары" а "за родителей" лучше до них). Ну и соответственно, быстро "за родителей" и скорей к "дарам".
Пора "танец молодых". А жених просил вообче без него. Не колышет: вызываю их. Идут вяло и грустно, начинают ещё грустнее. Но мне на них некогда... Я быстро бегу к гостям и раздаю им мыльные пузыри. Они по одному подходят к танцующим молодым и стоят. Жених начинает испугано озираться - шо такое? И тут я даю команду, и гости на них дуют пузырями. Вы бы видели лицо жениха - я такой широкой улыбки в жизни не видела!  Дальше молодые танцуют радостно и долго ("Тони Брекстон" длинная зараза), а гости радостно поливают их мылом - и все счастливы!
Дальше я предлагаю подвигаться, потанцевать. И вот тут они все демонстративно возвращаются за столы. Здесь мне поплохело и я испугалась. А когда я пугаюсь, я работаю в десять раз лучше (уже проверено). Думаю, ладно, хотите сидеть, будем сидеть. Тяну время: "Указ по свадьбе" (там слова такие: невесте - сильно мужа не перекармливать, т.к. ... и пока читаю, начинаю врубаться - жених 200кг!) Тут желающие порвать тамаду оживают: "она нарывается"  Моя  :Jopa:  чувствует: "щас будут бить". Быстренько перехожу к "Уставу свадебному" и народ успокаивается. И чтобы закрепить "Устав" - кричалка "А мы не возражаем". Кричат вяло и после первой строчки порываются выпить. Говорю - пока не докричим, низя. Дальше они уже орали, токо шоб уже быстрей выпить. Выпили, и опять на меня смотрят - ясное дело, не голодные, гады. 
Хорошо. Говорю: "я женщина сильно пожилая (из зала возгласы: "не, нормально!"), склеротичная, давайте с вами познакомимся". Заготовочка типа "кто что будет делать на свадьбе" и я туда вписываю имена (противных в похужее строчки) и зачитала - ржали все.
Дальше чё-то ещё всякое: загадки и проч., не очень помню (и вообще, за точную хронологию не ручаюсь, но где-то так).
Опять перекур. Дальше слава Богу, сподобились, начали красть. 
Мне больше понравилось, когда за туфельку жених (200кг!) за ноги держит дружка, а тот с туфлёй в зубах собирает деньги. В принципе ничё особенного, но с учётом того, что жених просил его не трогать... и как ему было тяжело!.. Мне приятно, что он меня не послал на хутор бабочек ловить. Ещё выкупы были: за невесту деньги свидетели собирали (побежали даже на улицу выклянчивать!); банан между ног; дружку  должны мужики поцеловать в разные места и не повторяться (я узнала много новых поз!!!); дружок с женихом (200кг! простите за напоминания) гоняли на стульях типа на машинах; в выкуп привлекла и гостей - типа тетрика "Жених", "Невеста", "Шампанское", "Свадьба", "Подарок", "Кольца". Чё-то ещё было, трудно сконцентрироваться.
Из игр с гостями. Очень понравилась "Посылка молодым", но дружка, сволочь, несколько пакетов сама вскрыла и мне осталось только три стишка. Но всё компенсировалось радостью молодых, когда они достали двух пупсиков.
Дальше говорю: "не хотите танцевать, хотите сидеть. Будем сидеть и танцевать. Под Яблочко танцуют (сидя) только ножки, потом ручки (др. музыка), глазки ("Чёрные глаза"), животик ну и т.д.
Ну и типа того ещё пару игр, вобщем вижу - зашевелились!
Короче, от чего я прозрела. Делю на две команды: "жених" и "невеста". Тут важно сказать, кто за кого (причём кол-во не обязательно равное). Ставлю видеооператора на исходную. Невесте "семейники", жениху платочек. Задача: одеть ... , добежать до оператора, сказать в камеру своё имя, вернуться, передать следующему. Зачем это делать - не говорю. Ну думаю, щас жених не выдержит, пошлёт меня... И тут включается музыка, невеста пытается на длинное платье одеть трусы и... в это время жених истошно орёт "я не знаю как его (платок) завязывать!!!" Невеста бросает свои трусы:biggrin:, и начинает завязывать ему платок. Короче, они ПОБЕЖАЛИ!!! Ну дальше другие бегали, я ржала, что мужики верно и преданно пытались завязать платок, а потом бежать (в принципе можно же и так накинуть). Короче, кто там выиграл мне по-барабану. Говорю: "зато вы теперь не скажете, что вас не было видно на свадьбе - в камере все отметились!" А теперь, говорю, узнаем, кто будет главой. Два стула, на чей больше влезет человек. Представьте, как на этого жениха (200кг) залезло ещё куча людей! Ну здесь конкретно было поровну, и тут тёща (такая маленькая, скромненькая) просто подошла (понятно, что я её не стала заставлять лезть на эту кучу) и пристроилась к невестыному стулу. Ну шобы всех не обидеть, я сказала "Муж - голова, жена - шея..." 
Вобчем было ещё всякое, трудно так сразу вспомнить. Если прокомментируете - может что-то можно было сделать по-другому, с радостью поучусь

----------


## Medvedica

*Pugachiha*,
Обсмеялась! И это певица! Просто молодец!  :flower:  
Это у тебя поучиться юмору и оптимизму! :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

Да, после таких свадеб нам, то есть тем, кто там работает:frown:  молоко за вредность давать надо... :Close Tema:

----------


## Инна Р.

Вита, приколола нас, смешно теперь уж, понимаю что тебе не до смеха было. Я все таки стараюсь их хоть по одному общему танцу вытащить станцевать, если вижу, что неподъемные, так и говорю - Как хотите, но один танец на радость хозяевам банкета мы все вместе до одного станцевать должны - можно даже и не танцевать, но в кругу с нами постойте, если вы уважаете тех, кто в этом зале. Работает всегда. Выходят все! Хотела у тебя спросить - и что, все дамы енти семейники одевали????

----------


## Pugachiha

> Это у тебя поучиться юмору и оптимизму!


Да уж, ток домой я после свадьбы приехала в коматозе: "Хто я? иде я?". Это токо на второй день я уже крылья распушила .




> Хотела у тебя спросить - и что, все дамы енти семейники одевали????


Конкретно на этой свадьбе, после задорного топота 200кг-го жениха, попробовал бы кто-то отказаться :Vah:  
А вообще, конечно же этот прикол идёт уже на разогретую публику

----------


## Инна Р.

> А вообще, конечно же этот прикол идёт уже на разогретую публику 
> __________________


Вообще фишка классная, если видео на банкете (что у меня к сожалению редкость, но бывает), вот семейники мож чем заменить, попроще- типа -каски строительной? что б никто не отвертелся!!! ваше мнеие, коллеги?

----------


## Pugachiha

*innca*,
Да просто - тогда отдать трусы мужикам, а девчонкам платки если такой напряг. Но тогда прикол теряется:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Но тогда прикол теряется


Про прикол я понимаю, просто у меня трусов и так много (правда дамских), и все варианты мне нравятся - вместо подвязки бросаем, у цыганей отбираем, резинку от трусов на удочку ловим), боюсь перебор! прийдется оставить для банкетов с видео записью!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Всем привет! Простите за долгое остутствие - приболела!

*Pugachiha*, молодец! Так держать!
А по поводу Питера - я б с удовольствием. тем более до Череповца (до родителей) рукой подать. НО БЫ мешает - моей Алёнке Валентиновне 14.02 день рождения - так что все финансы направляются на...эту дату!
Да и папика надо поздравить как следует - всё-таки Валентин!

----------


## Кубаночка

*Pugachiha*,
 Вита, 
Заготовочка типа "кто что будет делать на свадьбе" и я туда вписываю имена (противных в похужее строчки) и зачитала - ржали все.
Зайка, расскажи поподробнее, чего ты им там рассказала? Типа гороскопа свадебного или как?:eek:

----------


## Pugachiha

*Кубаночка*,
Тут где-то уже это было, но я не вспомню где. Выставляю здесь:biggrin: 

Сегодня всех больше будет петь ____________________
Всех больше будет танцевать _______________________
Всех громче будет кричать "Горько!" _________________
Всех больше будет пить _____________________________
Сегодня _______________ подарит __________________сто рублей.
________________ подарит с радости __________________ свой телевизор.
А ________________ подарит ___________________ себя.
Сейчас __________________ всем будет давать взаймы денег. Без отдачи.
Самая красивая сегодня _____________________
Самый стеснительная сегодня ______________________
Самая голодная на свадьбе ________________________
После свадьбы сам пешком уйдёт ____________________
Hа машине уедет ____________________________
А _________________ и _________________ с трудом уведут _____________
Через час ________________ скажет, что он крутой.
Через полтора часа _______________ скажет, что он(а) чихал(а) на всех.
Через два часа ___________________ уже ничего не скажет.
В 22 часа уснёт __________________.
В 23 часа уснёт __________________.
В 23 часа 30 минут __________________ уже проснётся.
Завтра поправите своё здоровье, всех приглашает к себе _________________.
С ящиком пива придёт завтра ___________________.
Сушёную рыбу берётся принести __________________.
А ______________ и ____________________ с 5 утра будут варить уху.
За здоровье все пьёт ____________________.
За здоровье молодых и всех уже семь раз выпил ____________________.

----------


## Кубаночка

*Pugachiha*,
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Pugachiha

Так я шо, это всё этот замечательный ФОРУМ

----------


## Марья

*Pugachiha*,
 :biggrin: 


> а гости радостно поливают их мылом - и все счастливы!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> А когда я пугаюсь, я работаю в десять раз лучше (уже проверено


 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  
Давно я так не смеялась... Сразу столько воего вспомнилось! Молодец, вот это и есть профессионализм - обуздать любую компанию и добиться своего :flower:

----------


## Pugachiha

> Молодец, вот это и есть профессионализм - обуздать любую компанию и добиться своего


В том-то и дело, что я считаю, что меня было много. Как сказал по-моему *Хухрындик*, если не ошибаюсь: "Я не клоун. Моя задача, чтобы ВЫ играли". Просто на данной свадьбе по другому я не смогла. 
Многие из здесь присутствующих наверняка бы не кипишевали как я :Vah:  Но я трусиха...:redface:

----------


## Марья

*Pugachiha*,
 Еще бы как кипешевали!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Все бы певицы научились работать как певицы,было бы здорово! :025:

----------


## optimistka17

Сорри.. я хотела сказать.,-ВСЕ БЫ ПЕВИЦЫ НАУЧИЛИСЬ РАБОТАТЬ КАК ВЕДУЩИЕ, ВОТ БЫЛО БЫ ЗДОРОВО! :041:

----------


## Марья

> ВСЕ БЫ ПЕВИЦЫ НАУЧИЛИСЬ РАБОТАТЬ КАК ВЕДУЩИЕ, ВОТ БЫЛО БЫ ЗДОРОВО


А зачем? У кого что лучше получается, тот тем пусть и занимается... Я работаю с вокалистами - парнем и девушкой, так и им и мне работы хватает. А то ведь какая нагрузка на связки, во-первых. Вспомните, всегда у учителей (тех, кто много говорит) и певцов разные заболевания связок. А тут все в одном флаконе... Во-вторых, пока у меня вокалисты поют, я спокойно могу подготовиться к дальнейшим беснованиям гостей, а если бы мне петь самой пришлось, когда это делать? Лично я позволяю себе попеть очень редко, в очень редких случаях....

----------


## optimistka17

Я совсем не об этом... Если бы каждый певец попробовал себя в роли ведущего, то побывав в этой шкуре, почувствов, что такое прямой контакт с гостями,иначе бы воспринимали  Ведущего, как такового! :Ok:

----------


## tandem3

По моему в это теме раньше я писал о ночной рубахе.Выставляю фото.И здесь в этой теме хороший человек поделился текстом.Ищите в теме.

----------


## tandem3

А вот и текст(Спасибо доброму человеку с этого форума)
Ведущий:Со свадьбы провожая вас
Желаем мира, счастья, прочего...
Подарок дарим вам от нас,
Желая беспокойной ночи.
Чтоб ни на миг не разлучились
Во время брачной ночки
Молодожены! Облачитесь
В волшебную сорочку

Под музыку молодоженам выносят ночную сорочку огромного размера,чтобы молодые оба смогли в нее войти. В один рукав продевает руку невеста, в другой-жених. Гости аплодируют.

Ведущий Чтобы вам было веселее,
Чтоб чувствовать себя смелее,
Корзинку эту получайте,
Да не злоупотребляйте!

Молодоженам подают корзинку, красиво украшенную,в которой бутылка шампанского,фрукты, конфеты, свеча. зажженная на свадьбе

Ведущий Желаем радужных вам снов,
И много нежности желаем,
Вручаем много вам цветов,
Чтоб жизнь была цветущим маем.
Хотим удачи пожелать
И завтра утром ждем опять.

Звучит музыка, гости скандируют "Поздравляем",а молодожены,обнявшись,покидают место свадебного торжества.
(У меня все поют-Спят усталые игрушки)

----------


## optimistka17

Я вроде бы внимательно прочла все 102 страницы Форума, но что-то не помню, чтоб о ночных рубашках где-то шла речь... Может объяснишь хотя бы в двух словах... :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

Пока несчастные 2 строчки набирала,твой ответ уже появился..Спасибо... :Ok:

----------


## tandem3

Ещё одно фото.2 команды.Говоришь что мы находимся на сьёмках реалити-шоу Последний герой.необитаемый остров.Хватает всего(еды.сигарет и даже спиртного)Не хватает чего...Выносишь канат...
Музыка-Богатырская сила.Потом можно сказать что можно поддержать команды всем кто за них болеет.Просят по несколько раз переиграть.

----------


## optimistka17

А не падают? Это ж травмоопасно...

----------


## tandem3

*optimistka17*,
 Да многие конкурсы травмоопасные.Конечно падают.Но без травм.Пока-тьфу-тьфу бог миловал.:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

Я перестраховщица и травмоопасные конкурсы вообще не провожу...

----------


## Кубаночка

:Tu:  Играю прошлую свадьбу. Всё супер. А дома обнаружила, что ушёл реквизит. Не много (три юбочки для зайчих, да трое шортиков), и ещё машинка на верёвочке... Одна осталась, второй нет. Ни верёвочки, ни рюмочки, ни машинки. Мелочь, а я сижу и реву, как детский сад:frown: :frown: :frown: 
Ведь шили с подружкой и радовались. Мама говорит "Сама солоха, не уследила, вовремя не убрала"  А ведь я с ними, как с родными... :Tu:

----------


## Medvedica

*Кубаночка*,
 Жалко конечно......:frown: 
Я думаю,что если игра или конкурс требует много реквезита - попроси свидетелей помочь потом собрать.... Я всегда предупреждаю изначально,что мне обязательно потребуется их помощь. Обычно стараются! :Aga:

----------


## Марья

*Кубаночка*,
 Призы вручаю, только взамен на реквизит. На последней свадьбе гостья из Африки попросила за любые деньги купить один атрибут реквизита, говорит: лучши сувенир из России будет. Говорю: оплати весь комплект, потому что все заново придется заказывать - отказалась... А вообще, если гуляет быдло, хорошие, дорогие костюмы даже не достаю. А в основном, пока переодеваю, говорю: мужики, пожалуйста, вас будут все хватать, следите, чтоб костюмы не угробили... И ведь следят, от перьев, от бус всяких руки отводят...

----------


## Pugachiha

*Кубаночка*,
тут  *innca* хорошую идею подкинула - за какие нибудь конфетки или мелочёвые призы дети следят за реквизитом 
Сразу убиваются два зайца: и дети не путаются под ногами ("когда будем играть!!!) и реквизит присмотрен 
А если детей нет, кого-то назначить "почётным костюмером" (лучше молодого и красивого) за хороший приз

----------


## Кубаночка

Вита! Ну клёвого ты пацана прилепила!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Ребята, у меня большой ГЛЮК с интернетом. Сегодня был мастер, сказал, что проблема серьезная. У меня работает только аська и то - когда захочет! Я не могу послать почту, не могу принять почту. На форум зашла с чужого компа. Мои реквизиты все есть, если кому-то нужна помощь, обращайтесь. Соскучилась по форуму и общению со всеми вами . :frown: 

Всем удачи в подготовке новогодних праздников, хорошего настроения и благодарных клиентов!!! Надеюсь, до скорых встреч! С уважением и восхищением ко всем, Светлана

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> А дома обнаружила, что ушёл реквизит. Не много (три юбочки для зайчих, да трое шортиков), и ещё машинка на верёвочке... Одна осталась, второй нет. Ни верёвочки, ни рюмочки, ни машинки. Мелочь, а я сижу и реву, как детский сад   
> Ведь шили с подружкой и радовались. Мама говорит "Сама солоха, не уследила, вовремя не убрала" А ведь я с ними, как с родными


вот кому надо???? а ты не пробовала вернуться туда, где гуляли, может просто закинули куда, ну не запихали же они себе их в сумки. Или позвонить молодым, сказать что так и так, опросите пожалуйста гостей своих, может кто по пьяни или нечаянно, что ты будешь очень очень признательна




> Призы вручаю, только взамен на реквизит


 так а что ждать пока они переоденутся, или прямо тут переодеваются, когда призы вручаешь, а кто все это собирает?

----------


## optimistka17

Вообще-то я взяла себе за правило,отработала конкурс,-собери сразу реквизит Терять что-либо перестала. Бывает пьяный народ что-то рвет, нечаянно портит.Отношусь к этому философски,-значит пришло время что-то менять,перешивать У меня скопилось уже такое громадное количество костюмов, что в период новогодних корпоративов я неплохо зарабатываю на прокате этих самых костюмов. Отсюда вывод,- костюмы бережем, потерянное восстанавливаем, не плачим, не расстраиваемся, а дальше развиваемся... :Ha:

----------


## Кубаночка

Девчёнки, в ресторан заезжала- там народ меня знает, порасстраивались напару со мной, т к нет ничего. Молодым не хочу звонить, огорчать и ставить в неловкое положение их не хочу- это такая мелочь по сравнению со свадебными воспоминаниями. Уже почти всё восстановила, и не реву!!!
Только что вернулась со свадьбы- поздравьте меня с почином в номинации "Первая сидячая свадьба!"
Это атас! Хотя сестрёнка невесты(заказчица) уверяла , что с такими весёлыми и активными гостями я ещё не работала. 
Они активничали только в сидяче-застольных розыгрышах, кричалках и приколах. Танцевало 15 человек из 80... 
но.... им всё понравилось!!! Когда мы собирали аппаратуру, нас облобызали, и тосты за нас кричали(моими же кричалками)
вот и как их понять?

----------


## optimistka17

А ты знаешь, что молодые и родители, забирая подарки, остатки спиртного, свою сменную обувь, рушники и пр дребедень могли так случайно забрать и твои вещи. Ничего страшного если ты позвонишь  и спросишь у молодых...

----------


## tandem3

Может кому инересно.первые 2 номера журнала"Чем развлечь гостей"
http://party-games.zaural.ru/

----------


## Pugachiha

> Только что вернулась со свадьбы- поздравьте меня с почином в номинации "Первая сидячая свадьба!"


ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ

----------


## Ильич

> олько что вернулась со свадьбы- поздравьте меня с почином в номинации "Первая сидячая свадьба!"
> Это атас! Хотя сестрёнка невесты(заказчица) уверяла , что с такими весёлыми и активными гостями я ещё не работала.


Поздравляю!
Правило 1 - Когда невеха с женихом в один голос говорят , что гости у них активные и веселые - жди сидячей свадьбы.
И наоборот.
Когда говорят , что все будет солидно и конкурсов не надо или поменьше... жди веселой свадьбы.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Только что вернулась со свадьбы- поздравьте меня с почином в номинации "Первая сидячая свадьба!"


ура, ты справилась, и это главное! а тебе желаю, чтобы это была в твоей жизни первая и последняя такая свадьба, так сказать для проверки твоего мастерства))) 
А я все таки считаю, что можно у молодых и спросить, а что такого, имеешь право.

----------


## Pugachiha

> Правило 1 - Когда невеха с женихом в один голос говорят , что гости у них активные и веселые - жди сидячей свадьбы.
> И наоборот.
> Когда говорят , что все будет солидно и конкурсов не надо или поменьше... жди веселой свадьбы.


 :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga: 
Так которые "солидные" ещё и в пошленьких играх играют аж бегом!

----------


## Juli

*Кубаночка*,
  Привет землячке! 
Где работаешь? Может знакомы ))))

Жаль реквизитов...
И про сидячуюю свадьбу – это круто ))) у меня тут тоже недавно Юбилей был. Готовилась. Переживала. А ко мне в начале вечера подошел юбиляр и говорит – Юль, Иди-ка ты за стол и не напрягайся, кушай, пей (ха! Я за рулем) и отдыхай. Ну изредка попой. 
Работники ресторана волками смотрели – они пашут, я отдыхаю. Вот тако юбилей получился.

----------


## optimistka17

Да все дело в том,,что если бы пришлось с работникамиресторана местами поменяться, то ты бы их работу сделала, и засервировала, и грязную посуду убрать смогла бы. А вопрос, смогла бы хоть одна официантка,посудомойка или барменша спеть так, как поешь ты? Вот то-то и оно Кто на что учился...:tongue:

----------


## Кубаночка

*Juli*,
 Ура землякам! :Vah:  
Живу и работаю в Краснодаре, а эта свадьба была в Брюховецкой! Вроде бы деревня, "казакы гулялы", но как-то скромно.

----------


## Sens

Там в Брюховецкой шикарная команда КВН - значит, люди веселые...

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> А вопрос, смогла бы хоть одна официантка,посудомойка или барменша спеть так, как поешь ты? Вот то-то и оно Кто на что учился...


))))))))))))))))) нда, нелегкая эта работа, из болота тащить бегемота))))))))))))

----------


## Татьянка

> ))))))))))))))))) нда, нелегкая эта работа, из болота тащить бегемота))))))))))))


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## erohins

Всем ПРИВЕТ !!! Обращаюсь к ВАМ за СОВЕТОМ .  Завтра(22.12.2007) Проф. праздник у ФСБ  ,Я СЕГОДНЯ ВСТРЕТИЛСЯ С ЗАКАЗЧИКОМ - и немного нервничаю. Хотят побольше интеллектуальных конкурсов - чтоб не прыгать(скакать) и не переодеваться во всякую хрень .Естественно будут торжественные поздравления и между ними нужно будет публику чем то задействовать. То есть - хотят вроде как побольше застольных конкурсов - но чтобы не пошло. В моей практике это(ФСБ) в первый раз - и не знаю - с чего начать. К тому же платить особо не хотят, а то б я задействовал пародиста и танцора - сидите ,да глазейте. А так придётся как то самому.  Мож кто чё подскажет ?

----------


## erohins

Всем ПРИВЕТ !!! Обращаюсь к ВАМ за СОВЕТОМ . Завтра(20.12.2007) Проф. праздник у ФСБ ,Я СЕГОДНЯ ВСТРЕТИЛСЯ С ЗАКАЗЧИКОМ - и немного нервничаю. Хотят побольше интеллектуальных конкурсов - чтоб не прыгать(скакать) и не переодеваться во всякую хрень .Естественно будут торжественные поздравления и между ними нужно будет публику чем то задействовать. То есть - хотят вроде как побольше застольных конкурсов - но чтобы не пошло. В моей практике это(ФСБ) в первый раз - и не знаю - с чего начать. К тому же платить особо не хотят, а то б я задействовал пародиста и танцора - сидите ,да глазейте. А так придётся как то самому. Мож кто чё подскажет ?

----------


## Lasvegas

Ребята! 
Мне предложили поработать Дедом Морозом... Э ну согласился!
Сел думать программу на 30 мин и ничего в голову не лезет... Может, посоветуйте что нибудь... 
Работать буду примерно в зале, где будет 200 чел! Т.е. надо задействовать как можно больше народа (конкурсы на 2х человек не идут)
Одним словом, что то запарился совсем...

----------


## optimistka17

Отвечаю Деду Морозу,-новобранцу! Сходите на страницу Новый Год и стр. Юбилеи ... Почитаете,-вопросов будет меньше... Смотрите внимательно на танцевальные конкурсы, имеено на них и стоит делать упор... 
Удачи Вам !

----------


## Lasvegas

*optimistka17*,
Спасибо а можно ссылку если не сложно а то что то не могу найти...

----------


## optimistka17

Прочли последнее сообщение,опускаетесь ниже,там прямоугольничек для ответа,спускаетесь еще ниже,там полосочка, а над ней слова Быстрый переход , пролистываем,пока не увидели на синем фоне ДЛЯ ВЕДУЩИХ. Жмем на клавишу ВПЕРЕД и видим кучу полезных страниц. Там море информации в разделах Новый год, Ищу,прошу,помогите,Юбилеи. Можно остаться жить возле компютера 
Успехов Вам!

----------


## Lasvegas

*optimistka17*,
Уже нашёл! Спасибо!!!

----------


## Запах Дождя

> Можно остаться жить возле компютера


Это точно! :))) Поняла, что все не успеваю читать и оставила это приятное занятие на долгие зимние сутки :) сейчас бы за новым успеть проследить :)

----------


## optimistka17

ХОРОША ЛОЖКА К ОБЕДУ,ПОЭТОМУ СЕЙЧАС НАДО ЧИТАТЬ ВСЕ...чТОБЫ НЕ ПРОПУСТИТЬ И ТО ЧТО БЫЛО ВЫЛОЖЕНО В НАЧАЛЕ МЕСЯЦА К НОВОМУ ГОДУ И ЧТО ПОЯВЛЯЕТСЯ СЕЙЧАС...

----------


## Запах Дождя

Ничего страшного :) что не успею в этом году - сделаю в следующем :) У меня итак программу надо сокращать :)

----------


## optimistka17

А ты что свою прграмму на каждом корпоративе прогоняешь без изменений?  Мне скучно на предновогодках каждый день всю неделю делать одно и тоже...

----------


## Запах Дождя

нет :) у меня на каждый коорпоратив что-то новое. Вообще отдельный сценарий :) Но и корпоративов то мало в этом году, всего 4... Тешу себя надеждой, что пока 4 ;) А, не, 5.. в один день два банкета (первый на полтора часа, прям утренник какой-то :)) )

----------


## optimistka17

А как это на полтора часа? Что ты с ними делать будешь? Они ж не выпить-закусить, ни потанцевать, ни поиграть не успеют...

----------


## Запах Дождя

вот только и поиграю с ними, пить-закусывать без меня будут :) Я ж написала -утренник

----------


## Марджина

У-у-у-у-у молчок . Похоже все на работе. Я вчера отработала день энергетика. Что не говори а при начальстве работники комплексуют ,  выполнить задания,  типа станцевать стриптиз, танец живота , проходили совсем не так как на юбилеях или свадьбах , но ничего тем не менее погуляли здорово !
Попозже закину кричалки на новый год если кому интересно ! :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

Попозже закину кричалки на новый год если кому интересно !:



Да как же это попозже? Давай сейчас и сразу.... плиз... :flower:

----------


## Орбита

Да, действительно! Ребят, выкладывайте то, что уже опрбовано на свеженьких корпоративах, это ж здорово. Конечно, надо учиться на своих ошибках, но лучше быть готовыми ко всем поворотам. Говорите честно, что хорошо прошло, а что - не восприняли. Будем учитывать  и подсраховываться.

----------


## Марджина

*optimistka17*,
 Закинула кричалки , но в теме Новый год зайди в ту темку там найдешь , они еще не испробованы,потому что пока гуляем праздник энергетиков, начнутся новогодние вечеринки 26.12 там испробую , но они всегда идут на ура !

----------


## Запах Дождя

Только вернулась с корпоратива... рассказываю, что не пошло :) Не пошла кричалка-повторялка :) Не хочет народ напрягаться и повторять... Вот если просто кричать "да-да-да" или "нет-нет-нет", то пойдет...
пошли конкурсы-викторины, загадки... Так сказать - блиц-опрос. И за правильный ответ - подарок (та же конфета) радовал гостей.

----------


## Dium

Приветик девчонки! как я рада, что нашла сайт:) аж сон пропал!!!! я работаю ведущей год. В основном это детские праздники :) юбилеи и выпускные были. На новый год пока вот на корпоративках Снегурочкой работаю, Бабой -Ягой. 
А вот поручили Новый год в диско-клубе. Контингент от 35 лет. Количество 80 человек. Боюсь - страх! че делать ??? конкурсов много набрала, сценарий состряпала, а вот  что лучше пройдет в таких заведениях??? опытные !!!! помогите, плиз!
Кстати, читала на форуме , что рост ведущих небольшой :) я еще меньше, и в городе MS Dium я :) зато изюминка в нас, девчонки!!!

----------


## Орбита

Вероятно, пойдут хорошо танцевальные игры. Они всегда идут на "Ура!" У меня, во всяком случае. Только музыка должна быть заводная и движения прикольные. Типа "Лавата" под музычку или танец "Мышек". Движения, конечно, ты сама показываешь и подзадориваешь во время танца!

----------


## optimistka17

У меня из танцевального лучше всего идет паровозик, который выстраивается за королем. Врубаю муз Леми-Лем "Будешь нашим королем!". Прошу короля показывать движения, а народ за ним повторяет.. Советую всем попробовать .На новогодних корпоративах говорю, что так мы въезжаем в Новый Год...

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Девочки и мальчики! Вчера ночью мне на аську кто-то прислал письмо, а я, с дуру, в темноте не на ту кнопку нажала. Прошу извинить, я ни кого не игнорировала, просто с аськой знакома меньше месяца, еще не во все врубилась. Пожалуйста, не обижайтесь, жду вашего сообщения. До связи

----------


## Djazi

Всем советую посмотреть. Для того чтобы ещё раз посмотреть на себя  со стороны.
Не знаю, но у меня иногда мурашки по телу пробегали при просмотре. Посмотрите и послушайте. И если кого-то тронет как меня, я буду очень рада.

----------


## Элен

*Djazi*,
 Олюсь,спасибо.

----------


## Инна Р.

Отработала вчера корпоративчик, в этот раз слушали, играли, но не танцевали!!! ругались друг с другом и со мной - тетям Сердючку, парни сказали- уйдем, если Сердючку не выключите, еще один кент принес самодельный диск, с такой ......., что пол стала прибежало ругаться, когда мы его включили, вобщем больше выделывались, это было вчера, а сегодня - такую свадьбу - мой идеал! Без сучка, гладко, красиво, весело, душевно - не одного трека впустую не отыграли, танцевали все время, а как играли! И молодые и гости - мечта любого ведущего!!!( по одной и той же муз. подборке работала оба банкета!)
В общем получила подарок к новому году - чудесное настроение!
прощаюсь с вами на несколько дней! буду скучать! до свидания, и С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

Девченки, я получила в личку вопрос, какие сказки для взрослых я загадываю. решила ответить на страницах Форума,т.к. может еще кому понадобится...
 1 Сказка про первое в мире общежитие (Рукавичка-укр,Теремок-рус)
2 Сказка с уголовным началом (Репка)
3 В какой сказке речь идет о том, что пить вредно (Не пей, Иванушка, козленочком станешь.Сказка про сестрицу Аленушку и братца Иванушку)
4 Детей приносят аисты, их иногда находят в капусте, а какого ребенка нашли в апельсинах? (Чебурашку)
5Сказка о тяжелой женской доле женщины, имеющей много детей.(Волк и семеро козлят). 
6 А сколько козлят съел волк в этой сказке? (6, а 7й спрятался и все рассказал маме.)
7 В какой сказке проведовать родственников опасно для жизни? (Красная шапочка)
8 В какой сказке даже инвалидов иногда берут в армию?( Оловянный солдатик)
9 Герои какой сказки говорят о себе:"Мы сплошная вегетарианская тема?" (Чиполлино)
10 Камера хранения с дистационным управлением (Сим-сим ,откройся или Сезам, откройся)
11 Что попросил старик у Золотой рыбки, когда поймал ее первый раз?(Ничего. На первый раз старик просто отпустил Золотую рыбку)
12 Какой ребенок появился на белый свет без маминого участия?(Буратино)
13 Кто был первым гаичником на Руси? (Соловей-Разбойник)
14 Сколько человек тянули Репку?.(3, остальные были животными)
15 Сколько зерен ела Дюймовочка,когда жила у Крота? (Нисколько, т.к. она не жила у Крота, а улетела с ласточкой)
16 Как Емеля возил на печи дрова,-вязанками или врассыпную? (Дрова ходили сами пешком, а на печи ехал сам Емеля)
17 Какая женщина с точки зрения сказок первая полетела в космос?(Баба Яга)

За каждый правильный ответ я ответившему вручаю календарик или конфетку А по итогам получает приз тот у кого больше конфет-календариков. Он же говорит следующее  просто сказочное поздравление в адрес молодоженов или юбиляра. :Oj:

----------


## Ильич

> Всем советую посмотреть. Для того чтобы ещё раз посмотреть на себя  со стороны.
> Не знаю, но у меня иногда мурашки по телу пробегали при просмотре. Посмотрите и послушайте. И если кого-то тронет как меня, я буду очень рада.


ВЕСЬМА и ВЕСЬМА!
Спасибо!

----------


## Януська

Джази, а я скачала, а у меня только при открытии какие то кодировки :((( Это что, читать нужно? Я думала это видео или аудио файл, ты же пишешь - смотреть и слушать.

----------


## Ильич

> Джази, а я скачала, а у меня только при открытии какие то кодировки :((( Это что, читать нужно? Я думала это видео или аудио файл, ты же пишешь - смотреть и слушать.


Не всяк плейер это читает надо KMPlayer 2.9.3.1315 Beta.
У меня есть но он занимает 12 метров в архиве.  Я закачаю в файлообменник , а ты скачаешь по ссылке. Не требует инсталляции. Переписал себе на диск, ярлычек для запуска кинул на рабочий столик и вперед. Читает все. В том числе и то что jazzi разместила.

----------


## Инна Р.

Ильич!!! Прошу консультации! У меня умер микрофон, всякие звукачи мне советов надавали, но очень сложных! Вы вроде в ентом разбирает есь деле - какой для нас лучше - вокальный (узкой направленности) или для конференций? Я в растерянности - вокальный мне не нравится тем, что его близко к губам надо держать, а второй, говорят, будет сильно фонить... Подскажите!:frown:

----------


## Ильич

> Ильич!!! Прошу консультации! У меня умер микрофон, всякие звукачи мне советов надавали, но очень сложных! Вы вроде в ентом разбирает есь деле - какой для нас лучше - вокальный (узкой направленности) или для конференций? Я в растерянности - вокальный мне не нравится тем, что его близко к губам надо держать, а второй, говорят, будет сильно фонить... Подскажите!


Фонить будет любой под хреновой аппаратурой. Мои коллеги оч советуют байердинамик с конденсаторной головкой точной марки не знаю.. можно уточнить у торговцев.

----------


## Инна Р.

Аппаратра у меня к микрофонам - комбик, небольшой, это не тоже что -байдердинамик? Если, можно, напишите, точное название - раз уж менять пришло время, то хочется купить то, что нужно! Спасибо вам!!!:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

Инночка! Я зашла случайно на сайт к музыкантам. Их уже 48 человек на вашу питерскую встречу собирается приехать. А ты там будешь?

----------


## Инна Р.

Я то точно буду! Но боюсь, что никого там и не знаю.:frown:

----------


## optimistka17

Тебе надо срочно знакомиться. А из наших там вроде как Татьянка должна быть...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Мои коллеги оч советуют байердинамик с конденсаторной головкой точной марки не знаю.. можно уточнить у торговцев.


Ильич, все поняла - байдердинамик - это фирма такая, микрофоны нашла в инете - очень дорого!!! Не уточняйте! Но там тоже выбор - и вокальные и студийные и еще видов 5...! Просто пойду в магазине мучить продавцов!!!

----------


## Януська

Эх, может и мы в Питере когда нибудь встретимся, мне до Питера меньше суток ехать :))

----------


## Инна Р.

> Тебе надо срочно знакомиться


Срочно знакомиться - это сложно, люди ведь не просто так знакомятся - что то общее находится, чем то притягиваются и все такое!!! 
Яна, а ты в крым через Питер - встречу!

----------


## Ильич

> Эх, может и мы в Питере когда нибудь встретимся, мне до Питера меньше суток ехать :))


Обязательно, пусть только питерские товарищи предложат нормально бюджетный вариант пребывания.
Например в питере можно собраться на рождество в 2009 г. или когда у них хорошо, недорого и душевно. Товарищи из Питера, ждем ваших предложений!

----------


## Ильич

> льич, все поняла - байдердинамик - это фирма такая, микрофоны нашла в инете - очень дорого!!! Не уточняйте! Но там тоже выбор - и вокальные и студийные и еще видов 5...! Просто пойду в магазине мучить продавцов!!!


Сколько собираешься потратить, как на меня есть китайские SHURE шуры но на 700 мгц - таки очень неплохо и где то 60-80 уе.
У нас продаются изобильно. Вполне приемлемый бюджетный вариант.
Тебе же нужен радиомикрофон. Он студийным быть не может, только вокальный.

----------


## Инна Р.

Этот вариант более реален - мне даже не столько денег жалко, а что в них дуть будут, ронять без конца, поэтому жалко 800 евро!!!
Спасибо!:smile: 


> Товарищи из Питера, ждем ваших предложений!


Я вот и к февральской встрече предлагала - пансионат Знаменка,15 минут от города, маршрутки ходят, и все в одном флаконе. Музыкантам не понравилось - сказали столовка ( большой зал там точно в помещении столовой), а на 25 человек - кафешка приличная. номера разные от 700 руб, до 1500 в сутки, конкретно нужно ближе к дате уточнять, за год сложно, но по сравнению с другими вариантами - этот самый не дорогой и приличный! Есть еще котедж за городом - гостиница, чел. на 25 тоже - там вообще лофа - обслуга накрывает стол и удаляется в соседний котеджик, а тут сами хозяйничайте. Там только мощьную аппаратуру нельзя, в договоре прописывают, а моя как раз подходит! Цены точно не знаю, это надо конкретно уточнять. Было бы желание, а варианты найти можно, летом конечно дороже, да и не к чему, летом в нашем городе тяжко... Так что собирайтесь, придумаем как что устроить!!!:smile:

----------


## БОС

Здравствуйте всем! Осилила 70 страниц сегодня и поняла - пора знакомиться! Можно прямо тут или тема есть отдельная?

----------


## optimistka17

Можно, конечно, рассказать о себе и здесь. На то она и беседка, чтоб общаться, знакомиться, но будет лучше, если опустишься ниже сообщения , увидишь прямоугольник,над которым надпись Быстрый переход. Ищи на синем фоне надпись Для ведущих. Заходи туда Перечень тем В этом перечне тебе надо Кто мы. Вот как раз там мы о себе и рассказываем.... Успехов тебе в освоении нашим материалом. И ,конечно, делись своими наработками.

----------


## Ильич

> Всем советую посмотреть. Для того чтобы ещё раз посмотреть на себя  со стороны.
> Не знаю, но у меня иногда мурашки по телу пробегали при просмотре. Посмотрите и послушайте. И если кого-то тронет как меня, я буду очень рада.





> Не всяк плейер это читает надо KMPlayer 2.9.3.1315 Beta.
> У меня есть но он занимает 12 метров в архиве.  Я закачаю в файлообменник , а ты скачаешь по ссылке. Не требует инсталляции. Переписал себе на диск, ярлычек для запуска кинул на рабочий столик и вперед. Читает все. В том числе и то что jazzi разместила.


Вот КМ плейер можно скачать по ссылке 
http:/*************.com/ru/files/2944694
Успехов!

----------


## Запах Дождя

*БОС*, Осилила? :))))

----------


## Ильич

> Коллеги, решила пожертвовать своей "изюминкой", провожу эту тему всегда на УРА, гости сначала вообще в шоке! А потом свадьбу только по этой фишке вспоминают. 
> Короче, реквизит: 1. одна старая мужская рубашка, по цвету идентичная с рубашкой жениха 2. 2 рубашки с отрезанной спинкой и рукавами. Короче своеобразные манишки, которые только на горловине держатся. 
>  Подготовка: Беру жениха и еще двоих мужиков (только непременно они должны быть в пиджаках), завожу в укромное место и жених переодевает свою новую рубашку на такую же, но старую, а мужики снимают свои рубашки, напяливают мои манишки, потом обратно повязывают галстуки  одевают пиджаки. 
> А теперь суть: Во время застолья, делаю жениху знак и он, как будто ему жарко снимает пиджак. Я подхожу к нему с ножницами и начинаю на нем рубашку резать. Гости сначала внимания не обращают...Потом как начинают визжать, улюлюкать и т.д. Я им говорю: А что вы удивляетесь? Знаете как женщине замужем тяжело живется? И в магазин сходи, и с ребенком позанимайся, и обед приготовь...Вот мы с Ваней подумали и решили Мане жизнь облегчить, что бы ей стирать было меньше. (Гости давай хохотать, а я тем временем последний рукав дорезаю  ). Потом говорю: А чего вы смеетесь то? Все женатые мужчины так ходят! Эй, Толь, встань покажи как ты ходишь? (И тут подсадной мужик встает и снимает пиджак, оставаясь в моей манишке. Реакция гостей - просто взрыв хохота), И второму: Петь и ты встань покажись...(Второй взрыв хохота :) ) Надо еще видеть глаза спутниц этих мужиков  
> А потом я объявляю, что мужчины умеют не только эти рубашки носить, но и эротично снимать и объявляю стриптиз. 
> У меня однажды жених с этой рубашкой выскочил стрип танцевать, так гости потом чуть  ли не на руках меня носили так им свадьба понравилась, хотя они то не понимали, что не моя заслуга, а жениха. 
> Если кому пригодится моя идея буду рада.


Рылся в старом и вспомнил один фокус.
Вот эти манишки одеваются на мужиков но своеобразно - руки в рукава не продеваются застегиваются только манжеты. Сверху пиджак. Все выглядит якобы на человеке одета рубашка.  Потом фокусник расстегивает на мужике все пуговицы на груди и манжеты, берет рубаху за воротник и резким движением вверх снимает ее с мужика о он оказывается без рубашки...  стреляет на УРА!

----------


## optimistka17

Общаясь с Ильичем на личной встрече у меня в Днепропетровске коснулись пресловутого распределения супружеских обязанностей. Ну вы знаете...
Я буду рожать детей.
А я буду пить пиво с рыбой
Я буду посещать родительские собрания
А я буду зависать в косметических салонах
Буду я смотреть футбол ,читать газеты ,лежа на диване
 Все остальное в том же духе. Так вот, чтоб избежать этого набившего мне моента(к тому же нарисовался повтор по работе, т.е. те же гости) я сделала карточки для гостей. И этот момент был озаглавлен:"Кто чем поможет молодым" Обещала Ильичу найти и сообщить свои фразки, но вы ж меня знаете, чем в личку писать,-лучше для всех на Форум выложу. Может еще кому пригодится.

----------


## lodis

Помогите!
Заказчица попросила, чтобы при наделении молодых гости вскрывали конверты. Как это обыграть , чтобы не обидеть гостей?

----------


## Инна Р.

> гости вскрывали конверты


Очень советую отговорить -это вопиющая наглость!!!:redface:

----------


## Ильич

> Так вот, чтоб избежать этого набившего мне моента(к тому же нарисовался повтор по работе, т.е. те же гости) я сделала карточки для гостей. И этот момент был озаглавлен:"Кто чем поможет молодым" Обещала Ильичу найти и сообщить свои фразки, но вы ж меня знаете, чем в личку писать,-лучше для всех на Форум выложу. Может еще кому пригодится.


Мадам, я на вас восхищен!  :Oj:  
Спасибо!, Респект и уважуха, как говорит молодеж!

----------


## Ильич

> Заказчица попросила, чтобы при наделении молодых гости вскрывали конверты. Как это обыграть , чтобы не обидеть гостей?


Я понял, что наделении это одаривании?
Если невозможно отказаться от этой не очень деликатной процедуры, попросите  что бы помошников для вскрытия конвертов выделили сторона невесты и сторона жениха и сумейте это словом донести до гостей акцентируя что на этом настаивает сторона ненавязчиво так. Сами никаких денег в руки не берите! И ничего не вскрывайте! НИ ЗА ЧТО! Ато то вас обвинят в том что купюра пропала.

Ну а обыграть легко. Пусть заказчик сделает коробочку с прорезью для купюр в виде сейфа, чтоб конверт не лез. Одна помошница со стороны жениха пусть носит эту коробочку, а вторая вкладывает купюры.
Ну, а прибрехать про этот переносной сейф можно что угодно. Включайте фантазию.

----------


## TAPER

Всем привет.Девчёнки я нахожусь в Волхове это между Мурманском и Питером если на машине.На февральской встрече думаю что буду.По поводу микрофона у меня "ebau" база+два микрофона,есть с такой же базой и один,но я работаю в ДИНАКОРД. пробовали в другой аппарат тоже ничего брал в питере за 5.200....РУСЛАН

----------


## Miliza

Всем, всем привет! Немножко отдышалась от новогодних гонок и спешу поделиться новой ( по крайней мере для меня) штучкой. Мы в этот раз вели программы вдвоем (мальчик-девочка), такой классный ведущий попался, и работает здорово, и человек - чудо! Так вот, он мне из своего арсенала подарил в вечное пользование такой конкурс, такя поднималка ,,сидячиков,, на танцы. Конкурс называется ,,Гарем,,. Если кто знает - сорри, а так, может кому и пригодится. 
Ведущий вызывает в центр зала нескольких (5-6) мужчин и спрашивает: кто из вас хотя бы на минуту не мечтал иметь гарем? После стыдливых и невнятных ответов мужчин (жены-то рядом сидят!) ведущий ,,торжественно,, сообщает им, что сейчас им предоставится такая возможность. Они должны набрать себе из присутствующих дам гарем. Можно даже на руках приносить, если еще не очень пьяные мужички.У кого больше - тот победил, но надо следить, чтобы женщин не воровали соседи. Победителю вручается приз. Потом ведущий говорит, что по восточной традиции женщины гарема должны станцевать для своего господина. Включают какую-нибудь восточную музыку - и вперед! Танец жвота, бедер, рук и всего остального на полную катушку! Я по ходу конкурса прибавила приз для лучшей танцовщицы гарема - ,,Самые подвижные и обворожительные бедра гарема,,. А потом, под шумок уже ставили заводную танцевальную музыку и гостей с танцплощадки было не выгнать! А куражу было сколько! В общем, в деле проявила себя эта штуковина первоклассно! 
Я думаю, может этот конкурс существует в каком-то другом виде, я не знаю. Просто мне человек подарил, и я, соответственно, поступаю так же. Если кому пригодится - пользуйтесь, буду рада!

----------


## optimistka17

Думаю лучше будет, если этот гарем собирает не 5-6 мужиков, а три. При моей любви к костюмеркам, я бы этой троице на голову каждому одела чалму.  А чтоб побыстрее на танцпол девченок достать предложить гостям выбирать того шаха, который им приглянулся, чтоб не оказаться в чужом гареме.. Тогда девченки сами на танцпол побегут. А вообще пусть идея и не совсем новая, но классная! Спасибо,что напомнила

----------


## Ильич

> Я купила как раз маску Путина


Ой у вас продаются маски Путина? Мне надо... 
Подскажи почем это станется и всегда ли они есть..

Кстати, диск твой поглядел.. Спасибо за Александра Кагарлицкого!
Это не тамада , это МОНСТР ведения!
Кстати , кому интересно
Кагарлицкий Здесь
http://www.djshow.ru/docs/tamada_rol...lickiy_old.wmv
http://www.djshow.ru/docs/tamada_rol...lickiy_new.wmv

----------


## Инна Р.

> На февральской встрече думаю что буду.По поводу микрофона у меня "ebau" база+два микрофона,есть с такой же базой и один,но я работаю в ДИНАКОРД.


Руслан, приятно будет познакомиться, спасибо про микрофоны!!!

----------


## Януська

Да что ж это такое :frown:  у меня опять ничего не читает :(((((

----------


## Инна Р.

> у меня опять ничего не читает


Яна, ты не одинока - у меня тоже не читает!!!:frown:

----------


## Януська

Ильиииииич!!! В чем у нас проблема?

----------


## optimistka17

А вы установили на своем рабочем столе тот плеер, на который Ильич ссылочку давал? 
Мне проще. Ильич в гости приехал, плеер на комп поставил и я наконец посмотрела разговор с Богом(Олечка, спасибки)
.Девченки! Ставьте программку и все у вас получится!

----------


## baranvagalina

*Ильич*,
 Дайте ссылочку на плеер- и как его установить ? Трудно быть бестолковой.Я и фотографию не могу установить-много чего-то.Подскажите.

----------


## baranvagalina

*optimistka17*,
 Спасибо за обязанности-а то и правда надоело одно и тоже.Галина.

----------


## Djazi

> Ой у вас продаются маски Путина? Мне надо... 
> Подскажи почем это станется и всегда ли они есть..


Володя, я посмотрю в этом магазине, где покупала эту маску, у них их две было. В других местах не попадались мне.
Да уж, а Кагарлицкий- это МАСТЕР. Я с его творчеством давно знакома. Нужно будет новое демо его  заказать. Была в Москве на свадьбе у знакомых  в 2004 году и вот первый раз  увидела его работу. Тогда я ещё даже и не знала, что  стану его коллегой.   Вот бы Кагарлицкого затащить на наш форум:):rolleyes:

----------


## Spring

*Януська*,
*innca*,
Надо правой кнопкой "сохранить объект, как", а дальше читать своим плеером. У меня Jet audio читает все, что ни предложи!

----------


## optimistka17

Галочка! Материал я выложила сырой. С ним бы еще поработать. Честно говоря ,надеялась ...народ чет предложит откорректирут, Но видно форумчане еще не отошли от нового года. Студенческая привычка все делать в последний момент.:frown:

----------


## maknata

*optimistka17*,
 Людочка! Я дома, муж пригоовил ужин,и психует что я сразу же на форум.. Вот завтра проснусь раньше всех... Эх...  В общем, с дороги, немного уставшая, но с кучей информации, с которой мне надо переспать ( не в смысле "в какой позе", а в смысле - "пока усну многа думаю":biggrin: ) И вот что на утро останется в голове - всё сразу же напишу на форум в общий фрейм. :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

У меня на ноутбук не скачивает и сохранить окошко не выскакивает, а комп сохранил!!! может даже посмотрю! Наверно, Яна у нас там чего то кроме плееров не установлено! Чего ге знаю!

----------


## БОС

ВСЕ!!!! Дочитала!!! Супер!!!! СПАСИБО!!!! Столько нового узнала!!!! Пора своим поделиться.
Клятвы молодоженов:ОН - я никогда не мог представить, 
                                    что способен на такие чувства!
                                    Это словно в первый ра увидел небо!
                                   Я хотел-бы раствориться в твоем поцелуе
                                   С каждым днем я буду любить тебя все сильнее!

ОНА- прислушайся. Слышешь как поет мое сердце?
        оно говорит, что я отдам все, что есть у меня.
       Весна сменит зиму, осень - лето,
       А я буду любить тебя до скончания веков
       я буду любить тебя все сильнее!
ОН - Все горы мне по плечо
       Все реки мне по колено
      все преграды я преодолею
     я буду любить тебя все сильнее!
ОНА- Тучи могут сгущаться, 
         Звезды могут падать с небес!
         А я буду любить тебя всегда!
        Я буду любить тебя все сильнее!

Я делаю эти клятвы или после первого танца, причем под хорошую музыку - лучше французскую- или перед финальным танцем молодых. Недавно попробовали клятвы записать на комп и на музыку наложили дома, а на свадьбе включили - молодые показали таааакие эмоции - зал рыдал!
 Теперь о ролевых сказках - типа репки или колобка - здесь я нашла интересные интерпритации, а сама попробовала КОЛОБОК немного по другому. 
Предлагаю сначала выбрать роли гостям - написаны на карточках, перевернуты - гости( желающие) выбирают себе роль , не зная кем будут.
Потом гости присаживаются на стулья и я начинаю читать сказку. Когда я называю персонаж (колобок, дед, бабка....и.т.д.) Гость, представляющий этот персонаж должне оббежать вокруг своего стула - ни чо так выходит - особенно на второй день.
 Костюмы люблю - писала уже - на свадьбе после третьего стола провожу костюмированную сказку по мотивам мультфильма ,,ЛЕТУЧИЙ КОРАБЛЬ,, дейст.лица:, царь (папа невесты или др.родственник), принцесса ( невеста), простой человек (жених), водяной, девочка СЕКОНД ХЭНД (можно заменить на др.жен.персонаж) Шоколадный заяц и Баба Яга.
В некотором царстве в свадебном государстве жил-был царь и была у него дочь-красавица. Решил он выдать ее замуж но только пр расчету - ВЫХОДИТ ЦАРЬ под срезку с мультфильма -,, я без поддержки как-нибудь сам-уж, лишь-бы Забаву выгодно замуж...... - присаживается на стул. Далее:я гоаорю , - но не согласна с ним была красавица-принцесса- под песню принцессы Забавы выходит и танцует невеста ( куплет и припев) - присаживается рядом с отцом. Далее: я говорю:- весть о том , что выдает царь замуж красавицу-дочь услышал простой человек -- под песню Вани-печника выходит, жестикулируя, жених.
 Я говорю: Но царь ни в какую, лучше за чудо болотное, но за тебя не отдам - выходит водяной ( под песню,, я водяной я водяной), Вышел - потанцевал- остался. Я говорю :- но простой человек предложил водяному другую невесту - выходит ДЕВОЧКА СЭКОНД ХЭНД - под песню Пугачевой ( переодетый мальчик). Водяному невеста подошла ...
Царь за голову схватился, рассердился, возмутился и сказал - лучше за князя иноземного, а за тебя не отдам - выходит-танцует ШОКОЛАДНЫЙ ЗАЯЦ ( у меня маска прикольная негра есть) потанцевал-остался, но и тут простой человек предложил ему др. невесту - выходит-танцует Баба Яга ( растяни меха гармошка....) Князю заморскому невеста прошлась по вкусу. 
ФИНАЛ: Ничего не оставалось делать царю как отдать замуж дочь за простого человека! Царь подводит невесту-принцессу к жениху, снимает с себя корону и одевает на жениха - фин.песня А всказке победило вновь добро.... - это фин. песня мультфильма.
УХ!!!

----------


## maknata

> Вот бы Кагарлицкого затащить на наш форум:)


Это ДА! ДА!ДА! ...вопрос в том - КАК?  Самое интересное, что его фамилия мне знакома.. только не  могу вспомнить точно - откуда?  Возможно всплывала, когда я у москвичей гостила....

----------


## Инна Р.

> В некотором царстве в свадебном государстве жил-был царь и была у него дочь-


Очень интересная постановка!!! Спасибо!!!:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

Идея сказочки понравилась, если не возражаешь, я на досуге внесу свои коррективы и сюда выложу?

----------


## БОС

Отлично - ни каких проблем - меняйте. Ща чайку попью и еще чего-нить напишу

----------


## maknata

> Конечно такой момент не прокатит на свадьбах численностью 250 человек.


Да мож и прокатит, ну если не всех охватывать подобным действом.:wink: 



> Всегда найду причину, почему муж задержался на работе.


Я бы это написала как "Обеспечу алиби задержавшемуся мужу":wink: 
Ну и немного моих мыслей -
- оплачу все ваши долги
- подарю свой автомобиль
- буду вашей золотой рыбкой
- я куплю вам дом, на пруду, у пригорка
- буду няньчить ваших детей, пока вы будете развлекаться в ночных клубах
- регулярно, раз в неделю буду у вас пылесосить
- обеспечу вашу старость
- оплачу обучение за границей для ваших детей
- станцую для вас сейчас танец живота
- достану для вас звезду с неба

Ну и в таком духе:rolleyes:

----------


## optimistka17

Наталья! Может старый вариант моего сообщения удалишь, а более новый с учетом твоих и моих дополнений оставишь?

Помогу весело провести медовый месяц!
Помогу сделать ремонт в новой квартире!
Помогу нянчить будущих детей!
Помогу потратить деньги!
Помогу подлечить голову после пирушки!
Оплачу ваш кругосветный круиз! 
Устрою вас на престижную, высокооплачиваемую работу!
Окажу спонсорскую помощь по первому вашему требованию!
Сегодня отвезу вас домой на такси!
Сегодня всю ночь буду петь серенады под вашими окнами!
Научу как жить без долгов!
Подарю вам счастливый лотерейный билет!
Избавлю ваш дом от тараканов!
Составлю компанию для похода в стриптиз-бар!
Обещаю напомнить о себе 1 апреля! 
Пойду с вами в казино!
Сегодня ночью устрою салют в вашу честь!
Буду регулярно сообщать вам новые кулинарные рецепты!
Вместо вас соберу урожай на даче (Кушать собранное будете вы)!
Обеспечу вас картошкой на зиму! 
Помогу утихомирить шумных соседей! 
Оплачу ваш стол на годовщину свадьбы!
Ваши фотки со свадьбы выложу во всемирной сети интернета, тем самым помогу прославиться на весь мир!
Научу 3 разным  колыбельным песенкам!
Могу стать вашим личным извозчиком!
Всему городу расскажу, что вытворял на вашей свадьбе свидетель!
Брошу курить и вам не позволю в будущем выкурить ни одной сигареты!
Оплачу все ваши коммунальные долги!
Отныне сроки моих отпусков будут совпадать с вашими. Так что вам от меня не избавиться!
Напишу, издам и вам подарю трактат:"Как угодить родителям после свадьбы"!
Обеспечу алиби задержавшемуся мужу!
Буду навещать юную  жену, пока муж будет в командировках!
Приглашаю свой медовый месяц провести на моей даче!
В сауне спешу отхлестать вас березовым  венечком!
Завтра подробно расскажу вам, что и как вы делали сегодня!
Не позволю брать кредиты. Уж лучше выступлю в роли спонсора!
Научу жену всем кулинарным премудростям!
Помогу мужу забыть дорогу на футбол и рыбалку!
Помогу жене научиться готовить вкусно и экономно!
 Подарю вам юбилейное издание Камасутры!
Обучу мужа всем строительным премудростям!
Присваиваю вам звание» Идеальная семья!»
 Расскажу вам о преимуществах совместных родов! 
Мечтаю купить вам коляску для тройняшек!
По первому требованию буду ремонтировать ваш автомобиль!
Составлю компанию жене для посещения салона красоты!
 Вместе с молодым мужем буду ездить на зимнюю рыбалку!
Подарю абонемент для посещения бассейна!
Подарю свой автомобиль!
Буду вашей Золотой рыбкой!
Я куплю вам загородний дом, на пруду, у пригорка!
Буду нянчить ваших детей, пока вы будете развлекаться в ночных клубах!
Регулярно, еженедельно, помогу с генеральной уборкой!
Обеспечу вашу старость!
Оплачу обучение за границей вашим детям!
 Станцую для вас сейчас танец живота!
 Достану для вас звезду с неба!
Смогу убедить вас в необходимости стать моржами!
Ближайшим летом еду с вами на  пляж нудистов!
Расскажу вам о преимуществах вегетарианства! 
Каждый раз, встречая вас в людном месте, буду истошно орать :"ГОРЬКО!"

----------


## maknata

> Наталья! Может старый вариант моего сообщения удалишь, а более новый с учетом твоих и моих дополнений оставишь?


Запросто!:wink:

----------


## Очарование

Ой! всем привет!!!! Девочки-мальчики!!!! Читаю, читаю, а мозг отказывается все воспринимать...... настрой на отдых... а вы такие умнички восхищаюсь Вами вновь!!!!

----------


## Ильич

> Ой! всем привет!!!! Девочки-мальчики!!!! Читаю, читаю, а мозг отказывается все воспринимать...... настрой на отдых... а вы такие умнички восхищаюсь Вами вновь!!!!


Это все взаимное общение, посеял я случайно одну мысль... вот она и колосится....
А что будет, когда мы вместе соберемся? Представить сложно.....

----------


## baranvagalina

*maknata*,
 Спасибо за подсказку с фотографией.Сама бы вжизнь не догадалась.

----------


## БОС

Если одаривание классическое, за вторым столом, всегда читаю такой стих:
На каждой свадьбе свой рожден обычай
дарить подарки, тосты говорить
и молодым ,поведав тост отличный,
на  память им подарки подарить!

Давайте все затеем по порядку
Сначала скажем добрые слова
затем попляшим, славно хоть в присядку
и выпьем, что-б не болела голова!

Итак, согласно древнему указу
Не говорите слишком много сразу
Пусть молодые, в каждом новом тосте
почувствуют расположенье гостя!

И после дарения:
В эту жизнь вступают смело
только Вам благодаря
Они теперь не просто дети
Они-же новая семья!

И то, что вы им подарили
будут бережно хранить,
им вдвоем и не по силам
столько чаек перебить!

И ковры и одеяла
будут дом их украшать.
Даже теплым покрывалам
не дадут бока слежать!

И подарки все расставят
в своем доме по местам
новоселье дружно справят,
будут танцы, шум и гам!

А еще пообещают
свое счаье сохранить!
Никогда не перестанут
Вас за все благодарить!

Своеобразная благодарность молодоженов словами тамады.

----------


## БОС

Я очень люблю массовые, не обременительные конкурсы. Сейчас у нас в городе идет тенденция к тому, что костюмированные свадьбы уходят на второй план. Еще пару лет назад свадьба без костюмированной программя считалась не солидной, сейчас наоборот.
Уважаемые форумчане, я прочитала все 106 ст. данной темы, есть очень интересные идеи по поводу выкупа невесты на свадьбе, но с подводкой у меня проблеммы. Может поделится кто-нибудь?

----------


## optimistka17

Давай сразу уточнять, какой именно выкуп ты имеешь ввиду. ... Есть выкуп дома у невесты, когда жених со свидетелем напару выкупают невесту еще перед тем как ехать на регистрацию брака в ЗАГС. А есть выкуп, который проходит ужепри нашем участиии на свадьбе. Это если украли невесту или туфельку. 
Наверно, тебя интересует манера ,как себя вести в момент переговоров?

----------


## Ильич

> Я очень люблю массовые, не обременительные конкурсы. Сейчас у нас в городе идет тенденция к тому, что костюмированные свадьбы уходят на второй план. Еще пару лет назад свадьба без костюмированной программя считалась не солидной, сейчас наоборот.
> Уважаемые форумчане, я прочитала все 106 ст. данной темы, есть очень интересные идеи по поводу выкупа невесты на свадьбе, но с подводкой у меня проблеммы. Может поделится кто-нибудь?


Как мне близки ваши слова! Я тоже большой не любитель РЯЖЕНКИ.
Хотя это еще популярно. Я с удовольствием с вами поделюсь наработками..Чуть позжей, убегаю....

----------


## БОС

Да , именно на банкете, когда невесту воруют!
Приходят клиенты - говорят :,, не хотим , чтоб воровали невесту, туфель.....,,, та какие проблеммы - не надо!!!!  Приходишь на банкет - веселая компания которая ворует все подряд - туфель, невесту, жениха, каравай и т.д. и т.п. - молодые радуются, как дети, я начинаю реквезит распаковывать - вожу всегда с собой, а не распаковала - так как была предварительная договоренность с клиентами - НАМ ЭТО НЕ НАДО!!!!

----------


## Ильич

Предположим украли невесту.
Заранее выясняю намеренеия и адекватность укравших, если все впорядке то договариваюсь, что как только заиграет музыкальный фрагменгт из кф Кавказская пленница (дороги) пусть вводят невесту. Останавливаю музыку и громко обьявляю Что наша свадьба превратилась в вульгарную пьяну. У нас пропал повод! Включаем фрагмент вводят невесту приглашаю кунаков поставить ее в удобном месте, после чего зову свидетелей и жениха Включаю фоногрвамму "Базар" из Операции-ы - шикарная музыка, хвалю товар и начинаю торги.. а дальше по теме... в зависимостии чего потребуют похитители....

Гдето так.

Украли туфель, часто ребенок...
Врубаю "Говорят мы бяки буки" и на фонне страшным криминальным голосом вещаю что танцы прекращаются, совершено преступление, невеста босая, кто возьмет на себя ответственность?
Появляется дите...
Я изуитски сладким голосом спрашиваю:
Как зовут?
Сколько Лет?
С кем он на этой свадьбе?
Покажи ручкой
Мама, папа помахайте ручкой
А потом выдержав паузу спрашиваю:
Скажи мне Вадик 6 лет пришел с мамой папой вон там сидят.... Кто тебя научил... вровать?
Любой ответ - смех взале а далее по запросу ребенка...

----------


## Miliza

*Ильич*,
зашла сейчас по вашей ссылке



> Кстати , кому интересно
> Кагарлицкий Здесь
> http://www.djshow.ru/docs/tamada_rol...lickiy_old.wmv
> http://www.djshow.ru/docs/tamada_rol...lickiy_new.wmv


у меня вылезла какая-то бяка - набор букв и прочей ерунды. Скажите, может надо какую-то кодировку применить или что-то настроить. Судя по сообщениям, ни у кого таких проблем не было. Подскажите, как это можно посмотреть.

----------


## Януська

А у меня файл про Кагарлицкого почему то в мп3 формате закачивается

----------


## Ильич

> Да что ж это такое  у меня опять ничего не читает :(((((





> Ильич,
> Дайте ссылочку на плеер- и как его установить ? Трудно быть бестолковой.Я и фотографию не могу установить-много чего-то.Подскажите





> Яна, ты не одинока - у меня тоже не читает!!!
> __________________


Плейер здесь
http:/*************.com/ru/files/2944694
Просто перепишите его на  Свой диск С или Д и запустите .exe файлом Это такой квадратик
Перетащите скачанное на плейер и все заработает

----------


## Ильич

> Ильич,
> зашла сейчас по вашей ссылке
> 
> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Ильич 
> Кстати , кому интересно
> Кагарлицкий Здесь
> http://www.djshow.ru/docs/tamada_rol...lickiy_old.wmv
> http://www.djshow.ru/docs/tamada_rol...lickiy_new.wmv
> ...


КАЧАЙТЕ ЭКСПЛОУТЕРОМ!
Не Оперой! не Мазилой!
Все качается отлично я проверил.

----------


## Ильич

АЛЕКСАНДР КАГАРЛИЦКИЙ
http://www.tamadainfo.ru/page.php?open=kagarlickiy
и кроме него еще много кто....
http://www.tamadainfo.ru/

----------


## БОС

Интересно!!!
А теперь нужен совет-критика!!!
Украли невесту!
Объявляю, что наша невеста ОКАЗЫВАЕТСЯ была сотрудницей модельного агенства!!! Но не доработала свой контракт и.... модельное агенство решило ее похитеть, т.к. очень заинтересовано в своей лучшей модели. (музыка) выводят невесту и зал автоматически делю на команду похитителей ( невеста, те кто ее похител и еще желающие гости) и команду освободителей ( жених, свидетели и + желающие из числа гостей) и провожу обычно три конкурса.
1. Использую песню Киркорова ,,ЗАЙКА МОЯ,,, у меня распечатан на листиках( и заламинирован) первый куплет и припев разным шрифтом, пока раздаю листики обеим командам быстренько рассказываю какая команда что поет.
ИТАК: объявляю сводный хор из команды похитителей и команды освободителей. Начинает первая ( где невеста) - ЗАЙКА МОЯ
команда освободителей в ответ                    - Я ТВОЙ ЗАЙЧИК.....   и так до конца припева ( который поют обе команды вместе)
"2. КОНКУРС ,, БОКС,, - ну его все знают, описывать не буду, просто говорю, что в центр зала ( в последствии ринг) приглашаются два смелых мужчины, готовые постоять за честь красивейшей женщины сегод. вечера.
3. СЕРЕНАДА ДЛЯ ЛЮБИМОЙ. Музыка с текстом - УНО, УНО,МОМЕНТО,,,- команда освободителей должна с самыми искренними чувствами и красочной жестикуляцией спеть эту серенаду, что-бы сердце похитителей дрогнуло и они вернули жену мужу. 
Как правило доп. конкурсов больше не делаю на этом этапе!

----------


## Ильич

> Объявляю, что наша невеста ОКАЗЫВАЕТСЯ была сотрудницей модельного агенства!!! Но не доработала свой контракт и.... модельное агенство решило ее похитеть, т.к. очень заинтересовано в своей лучшей модели. (музыка) выводят невесту и зал автоматически делю на команду похитителей ( невеста, те кто ее похител и еще желающие гости) и команду освободителей ( жених, свидетели и + желающие из числа гостей) и провожу обычно три конкурса.


Тут надо глядеть на невесту дабы не обиде6ть. У меня бывают такие брунгильды таких размероов, что подобный текст неуместен... Да и зачем выдумывать то чего нет?
А что ж у тебя дружка с дружком отдыхают? Это их святая обязанность вукупить невесту это логично. А пичем зхдесь бокс?
А зайка, в чем интрига в чем конфликт Кто победил? Просто поржать?
Тут бы создать некие закзные конкурсы для боярина и дружки, которые должны проявить изобретательность и пойти на жерьвы ради того, что бы жена вернулась в семью.
Я не говорю что то что у тебя плохо, нет просто я бы больше припахал свидетелей...
У меня не столь все заорганизованно , я люблю импровизировать и всегда отыгрываю и обыгрываю ситуацию , которую предлагают похитители...
Вовремя найтись,  прокомментировать , быстро ответить на предложение....
А у тебя чуствуется как бы ....  без обид... детский сад....
И если у тебя это хорошо идет ну и пусть идет... Каждый выезжает на том что у него хорошо.

----------


## baranvagalina

*Ильич*,
 Спасибо большое.Посмотрела ролики.Приятно видеть профи.Я по образованию  тоже режиссер массовых мероприятий. Хотя я музыкант-певица-но и веду тоже.Вам спасибо за помощь и за свои наработки-просто кладезь.ВСЕМ СПАСИБО ЗА ПОДСКАЗКИ И С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!

----------


## БОС

Последний год такие проблеммы со свидетелями - УЖАС!!!! То он вообще ,,мертвые,, то одна из них беременная, одна вообще мне заявила, выйдя из машины, : - Значит так тамада, я в никаких конкурсах участие принимать НЕ БУДУ!!!! Мне свидетель не нравится!!!! и так и не принимала - курить все бегала! Одна из-за стола поднялась один раз, что-бы букет поймать... и т.д. 
А еще я как-то делала конкурс в этом блоке - выносила в зал зарание надутые шарики разных размеров и формы - давала свидетелям по рулону скотча и ножницы и они создавали две модели, что-бы обменять на невесту!

----------


## Miliza

*Ильич*,
спасибо большое! Сейчас попробую. Я как раз через Operа и качала. А то прям аж руки чешутся, так посмотреть хочется! И, пользуясь моментом, Владимир Ильич, Вы как-то предлагали выслать свой диск ( я только недавно прочитала это сообщение), если все остается в силе - я руками и ногами ЗА! Приму с радостью! Я не скажу, что как ведущая совсем зелень, но все-таки еще желторотик. Мне еще многому нужно учиться. Спасибо Вам и всем, всем форумчанам! Вы так помогаете в этом деле! Только вот проблема - мне с Вами поделиться особо-то и нечем :Tu:  ... Какие-то наработки у меня, конечно есть, но Вы, уверена, уже все это знаете. Насчет видео пока тоже не могу похвастать, директор ресторана, где я обычно работаю (теперь уже работала) оказался таким козлиной, что я его отослала на его, в общем-то привычное место. Хотя он снимал меня на камеру, и много, именно в этот Новый год, короче, я не успела забрать ни фото, ни видео. Теперь вот буду  искать новые места работы, но это уже немного другая тема. В общем, если Вы будете согласны выслать мне Ваш диск - Весь наш город оглохнет от моих радостных криков! А я постараюсь, как только получу свои первые видео материалы поделиться с Вами, мне бы очень хотелось узнать Ваше мнение.

----------


## optimistka17

Знаешь, еще в начале вечера, после того как свидетели станцуют свой танец( ну тот, что после танца молодоженов), я обращаю внимание гостей, что свидетели у нас мастера танцы танцевать... И если народ хочет зрелищ, то в случае кражи невесты нам свидетели еще не то покажут.... То, что 1й танец свидетелей идет на ура,-это благодаря музыкальному попурри. Подборка начинается с лирики, а потом на раскрутку, латинос, рокнролл,да хоть Сердючки кусочек или полечку. Получается танец-спектакль.
 Как только невесту украли ,напоминаю похитителям:" А вы помните как сегодня свидетели плясали?" Понравилось? Хотите увидеть еще? Народ требует зрелищ?(народ, конечно орет, что хочет) Так вот, кто больше всех орет, тот идет невесту выкупать, свидетелю помогать....

----------


## БОС

взяла на заметку!

----------


## optimistka17

Могу подарить идею, как интересно украсть туфельку. Зараннее договариваюсь с молодым парнем, что после ключевой фразы он ворует туфельку. Невеста тоже в курсе дела (чтоб не потеряла равновесие в момент похищения.). После какого-то танца, где невеста в центре  ,беру  микрофон и прошу всех оставаться  на своих местах ,потому как сейчас будет проведен тест на трезвость. Типа ,может ли народ пить дальше , во время второго застолья.. 
Так вот ,задача мужчин и женщин выполнять все, о чем я попрошу. 
И начинаю нести всякую пургу, что в голову взбредет
 Ж. Правой рукой дотянитесь до левого уха.
М. Левой рукой погладили себя по животу.
Ж Пристукнули правым каблучком.
М Правой рукой отдали честь
Ж Левой рукой хлопнули надутые щечки 
 и т.д.
 М. Помахали правой рукой уходящему поезду(это ключевая фраза,- приготовиться...)
Ж. Левую ногу подняли повыше...(в этот момент похититель срывает туфельку на глазах у изумленных зрителей)
А я комментирую." А вы мужчины можете продолжать махать уходящему поезду... Но Вы, свидетель, уже попали ... Ваш поезд ушел вместе с туфелькой невесты...." Ну и бла-бла-бла .... Начинаем выкуп. 
Я это похищение сама придумала. Сколько ни проводила ,всегда на "Ура!..."
 Дарю всем желающим, кому штампы надоели...

----------


## Ильич

Диск вышлю, дайте адрес НО только в обмен на Вашу или чужую работу.
Это обязательное условие.

----------


## Запах Дождя

*optimistka17*,
 :))) весело! :))

----------


## optimistka17

А представь как тебя любят видеооператоры ,когда они это все снимают с выгодной для них точки и без каких либо сюрпризов со стороны гостей. .Опять же, подсадного похитителя я  науськаю, чтоб глупости типа "Ламбада на стуле" или "коробка конфет, бутылка водки и пущай пьет из туфля", он не просил. А требования у нас будут веселые, яркие, зачастую слегка костюмированные и диджей зараннее все подготовит... Так что с любой стороны одни плюсы...

----------


## Dium

*Ильич* Обмен на диск с работой взрослых праздников только?  а детские не интересуют?

----------


## olgaring

Оптимистка наша - класс!
Всем поделиться зараз!
Все идеи , все стихи,
Просто страсть как хороши!!! :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

А давай со мной детскими праздниками меняться.... У меня их несколько на дисках есть....

----------


## Dium

АЛЕКСАНДР КАГАРЛИЦКИЙ - да ведущий супер! вот бы его работу полностью увидеть!!!

----------


## Miliza

*Ильич*,



> Диск вышлю, дайте адрес НО только в обмен на Вашу или чужую работу.
> Это обязательное условие.


Условие принимается! Как только будет материал - сразу вышлю адрес. Спасибо!

----------


## Sergej Predtchenko

спасибо, посмотрел я вашего "монстра" тамаду, знаешь, что мне больше всего понравилось ( я всегда в коллегах что-то хорошее для себя подмечаю),машинка, что деньги крутит, фокусы на праздниках - это то, что мне не хватает, поднимал эту тему на форумах,в остальном......косюм у меня такой же (блистящий) плюс пару-тройку других нарядов.....если это и есть суперкрутойтамада (ни в коем случае не хочу обидеть), то мне пора на большую сцену (кроме шуток). Завтра звоню Фридману!!!

----------


## Запах Дождя

> спасибо, посмотрел я вашего "монстра" тамаду, знаешь, что мне больше всего понравилось ( я всегда в коллегах что-то хорошее для себя подмечаю),машинка, что деньги крутит, фокусы на праздниках - это то, что мне не хватает, поднимал эту тему на форумах,в остальном......косюм у меня такой же (блистящий) плюс пару-тройку других нарядов.....если это и есть суперкрутойтамада (ни в коем случае не хочу обидеть), то мне пора на большую сцену (кроме шуток). Завтра звоню Фридману!!!


Радуюсь за Вас! :) Вот мне тоже про машинку понравилось.. Где б такую достать :)))

----------


## optimistka17

Хочу предложить всем желающим мои личные стихи, которые сочинила пару лет назад, когда меня вконец достала тема распределения супружеских обязанностей.
 Назвала я все это " Молодожены сейчас будут писать поэму совместной супружеской жизни...."

Поверьте, от друзей секретов нет,
Я приготовлю ужин,завтрак и обед!

Свои привычки не хочу менять
Я утром буду сладко, долго спать!

Надеюсь ,сбудутся мои мечты
Потратить деньги, что отдашь мне ты!

Я в выходной отправлюсь на футбол
Кричать "Ура!",когда увижу гол!

Рожать детей, бесспорно ,буду я, 
А их кормить обязанность твоя.!

Есть у меня желание одно:
Хоть иногда отведать казино!

Я на рыбалку буду изредка ходить,
С таранькой пиво будем вместе пить!

Все лето на Канарах отдыхать
Тебя с детьми я обязуюсь брать!

А я в снабженца превращусь немножко
И в дом доставлю мясо и картошку!

Я с пылесосом буду убирать,
Когда закончу гладить и стирать!

Я попрошу тебя мне не мешать,
Когда роман любовный лягу я читать!

Мое решение прослушайте внимательно:
Курить я брошу точно ,окончательно!

К стройной фигуре я тоже стремлюсь,-
Шейпингом вместе с тобою займусь!

Я завтра тебя в ресторан приглашаю,
На рюмочку кофе и чашечку чая!

Хочу я тебе сообщить по секрету,-
Завтра с тобой мы сидим на диете!

Весь год я буду деньги собирать,
Чтоб мебель и обои поменять!

Родителям подарки буду делать я,
Их выбирать,-обязанность твоя!


        Как вы привыкли так и распределяете эти карточки. Кто держит их на тарелочках, а кто в шарики помещает.
 Конечно, брать все нельзя,-это явный перебор. 10-14 двустиший вполне хватит. 
В любом случае получается славная поэма совместной жизни....

Понравилось? :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

У нас в магазине приколов иногда что-то для фокусов бывает в продаже. Знаю точно, что поставки у них из Москвы. Попытаюсь попросить, чтоб привезли под заказ...

----------


## Марджина

*optimistka17*,
 Понравилось . МОЛОДЧИНА!!! :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

Даже составив такую поэму совместной жизни ,провожу ее  крайне редко. Отговариваю молодоженов. Понимаю, что народ ржет, как подорванный, когда услышит как жених вещает :"Рожать детей буду я!"
Но это ж случается на каждой второй свадьбе.. А я не хочу как у всех...

----------


## Виталич

optimistka17
Умничка!!! Спасибо за советы!  Удачи и парнаса тебе!  :flower:

----------


## Sens

http://www.feygas.ru/netshop/index.p...ea8d7151701afd

вот страничка интернет-магазина, где продают такой станочек и цена смешная, только минимальный заказ - 3000 рублей. Может, скинемся?

----------


## optimistka17

Да я бы сама на 3000 рубчиков заказ сделала, если б умела пользоваться интернет-магазинами...

----------


## Djazi

> Вот мне тоже про машинку понравилось.. Где б такую достать :)))


 А мне привезли из Москвы такой станочек для печатания денег. Он у меня  с лета, но я так  ни разу и не воспользовалась.  Уж и не помню точно сколько он стоил- кажется рублей 150. Вот заказала ещё ручку, которая  дырок  не оставляет на деньгах, если  их протыкать. А потом  можно будет показывать этот фокус:). Так кончились такие ручки. Вообще-то нужно будет заказать ещё раз. Это одна моя знакомая возит такой товар, у неё есть точка на развале, там они с мужем приколами торгуют. Но хоть и знакомая, но цены тоже накручивает. Просила её меня с собой взять в Москву- так не берёт, боится, что вдруг тоже займусь её бизнесом:) Но у меня  свой неплохой вроде:))).

----------


## optimistka17

Есть ссылка, есть телефон. Если  сама смотаешься в Москву и купишь, то и знакомая тебе не нужна. 
 Ты в Москве вообще-то бываешь?

----------


## Януська

Ребята, посмотрела видео Кагарлицкого. Извините, но это УЖАС! Настолько неприятный образ, постоянно бегающий, суетящийся и мельчешащий.  С дикцией вообще атас, разве может тамада настолько быстро и бессвязно говорить ? Или эта быстрота специально для того, что бы никто не задумывался какую он чушь несет?  Плюс, слишком активная жестикуляция и зачастую неуместное гримасничество. 
Фокусы с денежной купюрой, ну это просто смех. Такая машинка для данного фокуса, которую Кагарлицкий называет «дедушкиной реликвией» продается в Балагане приколов за 300 руб. 
А фразы, которые он употребляет, типа: «За базар ответишь!» Извините, но это свадьба или сходняк по подсчету общака? 
Формулировочка при выходе на первый танец молодых: «Это ритуально-сакральное действо!» 
Я в осадке! И смех и грех, ей Богу! 
Не слышно ни смеха гостей, ни бурных аплодисментов, НИЧЕГО! Как будто человек в пустом практически зале работает.  Сравниваю со своим свадьбами, у меня уже на первых минутах буря эмоций, а тут…Не хочу себя расхваливать, но теперь я понимаю, почему москвичи, которые бывают на моих свадьбах, уходя мне руки целуют.  Уже предвкушаю реплики форумчан: Ну что ж, Януська, выложи-ка свое видео, нечего голословно утверждать! Обещаю, что в Крым, не поленюсь, приеду с ноутбуком и покажу свою свадьбу. Тем более что Ильичу давно обещала, но слово не сдержала  .
Может быть вы меня все и закритикуете, но дорогие тамады, неужели вы признаете Кагарлицкого  эталоном? Все в один голос называете его мастером? Даже у нас в Мурманске (если брать из числа мужчин), есть пару ведущих, которым этот Кагарлицкий и в подметки не годится. Я уж не говорю по уровню мастерства, а даже чисто внешне. 
Короче, по мне, так оценка полный НЕУД.

----------


## optimistka17

Да не признают форумчане  Кагарлицкого эталоном!
 Просто то, что уместно из уст уместно из уст мужчины никогда так смачно(Вкусно) не прозвучит из уст женщины...
Смеха в зале не слышно, потому как подборочка делалась о ведущем, а не о гостях. По поводу быстроты речи, так на мой взгляд все нормально... Я все успевала разобрать не напрягаясь. Так что, гости хуже меня, сплошные тормоза? Машинка с денежнопечатыванием у тебя мертвым грузом лежит, а он посмотри как невесту в восторг ввел... Даже нам всем захотелось такую в своем арсенале завести....
 Допускаю, что ведение заслуживает высоких похвал(Один твой момент с мужскими рубашками, то есть вырезанной спиной многого стоит)
 НО И Кагарлицкий это метр....Такие ведущие нужны...

----------


## Очарование

Девченки-в Москве миллион ведущих, которые стоят очень дорого, которые разрекламированы и раскручены! Не каждый может себе позволить пригласить на торжество супер-пупер поппулярного ведущего!!! 
Но на деле.... я сталкивалась с одним из таких ведущих.... ничего особенного совсем, даже скорее полный отстой-честное слово (работа ведущего стоила 20000+оплата небольшого номера с голубями 5000= 25000 (ЭТО БЕЗ МУЗЫКИ)!!! Моя подруга была приглашена на свадьбу, я ее попросила, чтобы она смотрела во все глаза и слушала во все уши.... Банкет начинался в 18,00 в 20,00 мне пришло смс от нее-что они едут домой, т.к. скука смертная..... В итоге ее рассказ ограничился парой тупейших конкурсов, и тостами "за жизнь", "за солнце над головой" и "мир во всем мире"-дословно.... Здесь ведущий был подарком для молодоженов, стоимость с музыкой 35000 (DJ-не "живая")
Вообщем у таких ведущих есть имя!!! И своя публика, которая опирается не на дельные рекомендации, а на его ИМЯ, на его поппулярность! И на стоимость. т.к. многие в Москве, по крайней мере, считают, что раз дорого-значит крутооооооо! 
Короче, отдать должное надо тем людям, которые раскручивают этих ведущих :) Ведь именно благода им они востребованы! А таких людей не мало (засланные казачки на свадебные и др.форумы, кторые нахваливают от имени молодоженов ведущего, пиарщики (это, если совсем круто), рекламщики, менеджеры в агентствах, операторы, которые грамотно смастерили демо-диск и т.д.!!!! В любом случае результат на лицо!!! Их приглашают и у них полно работы!!!

----------


## Очарование

А Кагарлицкий мне понравился, правда не могу сказать, что я в восторге-но у меня совсем другой стиль ведения, соответственно и публика другая.

----------


## allonwolf

Здрасте Всем снова 
По Поводу Кагарлицкого, на самом деле Сложно Судить по нарезке и потом мы видели только то, что видели но не присутствовали Эмоций было на самом деле много у Людей просто Это всё Выхватывалось из ведения 
конечно много Перемешений голос не совсем Мощный 
По поводу Выражений, ну тут троякое Впечатление 
первое мы не Видели присутствующих в Зале и то на сколько им Близки по смыслу эти Слова 
Порой даже Знаете и мат бывает к месту но тут всегда нужно быть на стороже 
некоторым людям бывает идёт, по крайней мере меня не покорёбило ничего в его высказываниях
Далее по Образу заметьте он всегда в одном Образе но он Взрывной он хваает на лету начавшееся действо это очень Хорошее качество и мало кто им обладает (говорю о тех коллегах по цеху с кем работал в Алматы)

В противовес скажу 
что все относительно сегодня только посмотрел Видео с Одного юбилея знакомых моих Родителей Вёл некий Эльдар видео Насчитал на 4,5 часа вел человек вообщей сложности часа полтора из всего времени всего Два конкурса и аукцион ну ему Конечно помогло выступление Театра Двойников (минут 25) и Потом Ещё Вышел Персонаж очень Экстравагантный (Алла Борисовна Пугачёва) в простонародье Саша или Серёжа 
но не факт то важно он забил в программе минут 40 пел своим голосом танцевал и вообще отработал на все Сто но даже этот персонаж потерялся на Фоне ЭЛЬДАРА 

И в Лексиконе У него присутствовали такие Слова как "У него всё с переди ... тоесть впереди" "Девушка напились ведите себя доступно.... тоесть достойно" Население Зала скажем так мягко за 40- а то и за все 50 и поверте Женской половины больше и всё же зал это не Шокировало 
и вообще всё прошло на Ура 

Я сам Веду уже вечеринки Разной сложности и масштабности около 7 лет хотя мне и всего 26 провалился три Раза два в самом начале и последний раз 28 числа 2007 года на корпоративе Своей Собственной конторы зато 29-30 всё прошло на Ура и Заказы до Сих пор идут по их наводке 
но моё Ведение это и КВНовские Мизансцены и песни от Серьёзных до скарбезных и конкурсов штук по 5-6 на 4-5 часовую программу я стараюсь максимально забить Время впечатлениями 
Но всё таки  огромное спасибо за видео есть над чем подумать и что сравнить и потом это неоценимый опыт

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Приветствую форум, который недавно открыла для себя! Не могу оторваться! Много нашла полезного. Огляжусь и буду делиться своим.

----------


## naatta

*optimistka17*,
 спасибо тебе огромное за советы, дело в том, что на свадьбе и гости и молодожены просто жаждут слышать все эти распределения обязанностей, а твои стихи - это просто золотая находка!!! Спасибище тебе общечеловеческое!!! :Ok:  :biggrin: 
А вот с кражей туфли у меня практически всегда проблема: красть ничего во время первого стола я не разрешаю, т.к. идет помпезная торжественная часть, и не разрешаю красть во время даров - это самое начало второго стола, а потом гости уже поддатые, и не помнят, что я просила не заказывать на выкуп туфли выпивать рюмку из этой самой туфли, приходится идти на поводу, прямо беда! Как эти моменты пресекать?

----------


## optimistka17

Сейчас убегаю на юбилей.... Вернусь ночью расскажу....

----------


## Марья

*naatta*,
 А зачем их пресекать? Что плохого, что мы желаем жениху никогда не быть подкаблучником? А пить можно что угодно... Пусть минералку в рюмочку нальет и на пяточку поставит. В старину водку в туфлю наливали в качестве приворота (выпить пот с ноги - не изменять никогда). Я по этому поводу говорю: ну насчет верности жениха у нас нет никаких сомнений, поэтому в туфлю лить не будем, а жить только над каблуком пожелаем!!!

----------


## Марья

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Привет, ветерок! Очень неудобно общаться, когда ничего о собеседнике не знаешь - ни имени, ни откуда он, так что, как говорит наша Люда - распартизанивайся!

----------


## Януська

Ребят, конечно у всех свое видение :) Если бы все думали одинаково, то всем бы нравились одинаковые ведущие, и у нас не было бы работы. 
Люд, насчет такой машинки, так она у меня мертвым грузом не лежит, да и вообще не лежит нигде, так как я ее еще не купила :) А насчет восторга невесты...я что то никакого восторга не увидела. 
Я согласна с тобой, такие ведущие конечно нужны, потому что на их фоне мы выглядим гораздо блистательнее! :) 

*allonwolf*, по поводу высказываний "некоего Эльдара", я считаю, что тамада должен поднимать публику до своего уровня, а не опускаться до ее. В противном случае через лет 5 будет невозможно работать. Ведь уже сейчас забыли о том, что свадьба прежде всего ОБРЯД (!), а не вечеринка или корпоратив. Молодежь порой просит, даже слова поздравительные никому не давать, а что бы "сразу конкурсы, конкурсы, и что б народ пил побольше!" Вот и получается, КАК СВАДЬБЫ ОТМЕЧАЮТ, ТАК ПОТОМ И ЖИВУТ. Стариков, видите ли скучно слушать, родители видите ли и дома с нотациями надоели и т.д. Поэтому я постаралась обряды осовременить, может быть немного упростить, но провожу обязательно. Или например, если народ на предварительной встрече просит всякую пошлятину проводить, я им просто говорю: Ищите другую тамаду. И это совсем не значит, что у меня на свадьбах все по-пуритански и не весело. На самом деле наш народ еще понимает хороший, добрый юмор и может его оценить. Просто зачастую ведущему гораздо проще юморить "ниже пояса", так как это 100% смешно, а вот придумать что то смешное и достойное - очень трудно.

----------


## naatta

*Марья*,
 дело в том, что невесты почти всегда заранее упрашивают, чтобы ни в коем случае ничего в туфлю не наливали, я всегда террористов уговариваю, чтобы наливать в рюмочку и ставить на каблучок, но при этом у невесты такой несчатный вид, и смотрят на меня с такой вселенской скорбью, как будто я специально сделала им назло!

----------


## Ильич

> Последний год такие проблеммы со свидетелями - УЖАС!!!! То он вообще ,,мертвые,, то одна из них беременная, одна вообще мне заявила, выйдя из машины, : - Значит так тамада, я в никаких конкурсах участие принимать НЕ БУДУ!!!! Мне свидетель не нравится!!!! и так и не принимала - курить все бегала! Одна из-за стола поднялась один раз, что-бы букет поймать... и т.д.


Так это ж наши люди. - Будут Колоннами... СТОЯТЬ....
В том то и искусство тамады что бы даже столб играл свою роль...

----------


## Ильич

> А вот с кражей туфли у меня практически всегда проблема: красть ничего во время первого стола я не разрешаю, т.к. идет помпезная торжественная часть, и не разрешаю красть во время даров - это самое начало второго стола, а потом гости уже поддатые, и не помнят, что я просила не заказывать на выкуп туфли выпивать рюмку из этой самой туфли, приходится идти на поводу, прямо беда! Как эти моменты пресекать?


Та пусть воруют когда захотят! Мы сыграем по любым нотам.. я читаю и удивляюсь, у вас так все заорганизовано - подсадные похитители, воровать только тогда..я ж договаривалась...
Что идет то идет, кто украдет тот и молодец. Пусть происходит все как того хотят гости... А далее силу этого движения мы направим в правильное русло.... иногда такие вещи гости предлагают... хоть записывай.
Например выпить из туфли из бокала установленного в туфель "коктейль свадебный" Боярин берет бокал и пускается по залу, гости ему в бокал наливают всего воды, вина, сока, кетчупа, шампани, идр ипр. Вобщем приходит он с этой убойной жидкостью и под восторженный рев публики, выпивает ее! Зрелищно,эффектно.. да.
В чем фокус?
Я инструктирую боярина льют воду держи, льют алкоголь - убирай. Редко когда жидкость в бокале крепче 5-ти градусов. :-)
разве что вкус специфический...
И пьют и ничего....
конечно не с каждым боярином и не каждой свадьбе....

----------


## Ильич

> Короче, по мне, так оценка полный НЕУД.


А по мне так пять с плюсом и не только мне понравился....
Какие мы разные..... АбАлдеть.....!!!!

----------


## Ильич

*allonwolf*,
Коллега, пожалста не Пишите слова С заглаВных Букв.  
Ей богу мысли умные, а читать неудобно....

----------


## Ильич

*Януська*,
ОООчень хочется увидется за одним, может и дощатым столом.... Интеррресное у тебя видение всего. Поладим мы не поладим мы ?....
Ну по крайней мере я об жизни задумаюся , может свадьбы брошу вести очаровавшись вами и разочаровавшись в себе.... 
Я вон с Людой Оптимиской пообщался фильмов от нее насмотрелся ... Ну все по другому... Но однако , а почему бы и нет?
И это продвигает.......

----------


## baranvagalina

*Януська*,
 Согласна.Суеты много.Быстро захочется отдохнуть от этой суеты.У нас души больше нужно вкладывать и ситуацию чувствовать. А станок я бы тоже купила.Да и остальные штучки на Новый год бы пригодились. Но он-Кагарлицкий- ведет- как чувствует.Наверное это правильно-мы все разные и еще это от характера,темперамента, чувства юмора зависит.Но уверенности и находчивости у него не отнять.

----------


## Инна Р.

> и последний раз 28 числа 2007 года на корпоративе Своей Собственной конторы


Очень не удобно общаться, не зная имени!!!
призываю всех - хотя бы в профиль  впишите ваше имя!!!
А спросить хотела вас об этом корпоративе, вашей собственной компании!  дело в том, что лб удачных работах всегда писать легко и приятно - а мне интересно почем вы решили, что провалили этот банкет?
Может, просто, заранее тяжелее работать для своих или были другие подводные камни! Очень интересно узнать, если сможете, напишите, плиз...

----------


## naatta

*Ильич*,
 все верно, это в том случае, если жених с невестой покладистые, и готовы принять все, как получится, а если они на предварительной встрече сорок восемь раз оговорят, что нам надо так-то и так-то! Чтобы в самом начале было все пафосно и помпезно, чтобы обязательно было то и это! Вот и начинаю выкручиваться! А на самом деле, в триста раз интереснее, если сценарный план летит к чертям в самом начале, и дальше все как с горки!!

----------


## maxcimum

Яночка, полностью с тобой согласна. Слово в слово - мои чувства. Вчера скачала ради интререса. Думаю, что ж там за птица такая, что его мечтают на форум затащить. После просмотра ушла от компьютера с чувством тааакой радости, что у меня все не так! Суета и показные рукопожатия со звездами:biggrin:  
Согласна, все разные и все такое. Но я скачала эти ролики только после того, как прочитала восхваления форумчан. И не нашла ничего стОящего, чесс слово  :Aga:  
Прошу не пинать меня ногами. Пойду расскажу о собе, а то предчувствую замечания старожилов (сами знаете о чем).

----------


## БОС

Расскажу как я представляю танец зятя и тещи ( Хотя последнее время почему-то молодожены отказываются от танцев зятя и невестки?!)
Итак перед началом танца я прошу зятя и тещу отойти друг от друга и  ( обращаясь к жениху) говорю :- представь себе, что теща на пороге, сецчас раздастся звонок в дверь и  ты (имя жениха) нам всем покажешь, как будешь встречать свою тещу! И включаю музыку : ,, счастье вдруг, в тишине постучалось в двери......,, Жених должен ПОКАЗАТЬ то о чем поется в песне ( куплет только!!!) А потом уже и сам танец. Бывает жених говорит мне, что показывать будет, а танцевать не хочет, ну все-равно интересно получается, главное во-время это делать.

----------


## Ильич

Ребята и девчата, я эту бузу начал я ее и прекращу....
Это я про Кагарлицкого написал.
Мне очень нравится, Януське очень не нравиться.
Мне близка эта манера ведения, но это не значит что я веду плохо. Возможно я веду необычно.

Я   показал   что    нравиться   мне...

Покажите  что   нравится    Вам...

И не будем делится на тех кто любит и не любит  манеру ведения Кагарлицкого... Это глупо.

----------


## Ильич

> танцев зятя и невестки


Зять и невестка - это молодожены? А чего отказываются?

----------


## Ильич

> Жених должен ПОКАЗАТЬ то о чем поется в песне ( куплет только!!!) А потом уже и сам танец. Бывает жених говорит мне, что показывать будет, а танцевать не хочет, ну все-равно интересно получается, главное во-время это делать.


СУПЕР!
Беру себе на вооружение!

----------


## Miliza

*allonwolf*, привет! Вопрос немножко не по теме, но заинтересовало Ваше место проживания. Я тоже из Алма-Аты! Вы где обитаете, где работаете? Я, вообще, по профессии классическая певица, но работаю, конечно, в разных местах, если точнее - в 4-х, и по разным направлениям. Так приятно встретить земляка! А все-таки широка наша родная,а?
 Была бы рада Вашему ответу!

----------


## Марья

*allonwolf*,
 Ой, я думала Пупса трудно читать, но Вас просто невозможно... Разьясните - заглавные буквы - это вместо знаков препинания? Простите мой архаизм, но я все-таки за великий и могучий без творческих интерпретаций... Ведь наверняка что-то интересное писал, а перечитывать, чтобы понять - об чем речь, не хочется... Я слышала про албанский язык, но это какой-то другой, да?

----------


## БОС

ну вот и я пригодилась маленько - может еще чего-то наварганю!

----------


## allonwolf

*Марья*,
 Простите все великодушно 
писал на эмоциях точнее боялся сбиться с мысли 
впредь буду стараться исправляться.
Всё таки на самом деле он велик и могучь 
но не могу я без творчества =)

----------


## Марья

*allonwolf*,
 Вань, и ты извини, но правда обидно за язык немножко, а множко за то что не смогла уловить смысл твоих эмоций

----------


## Марья

> Та пусть воруют когда захотят! Мы сыграем по любым нотам..


Вот и именно, как говорится... Но уж если фантазии у гостей возникнут либо совсем тупые, либо невыполнимые, тут и откорректируем...

----------


## Марья

> ну вот и я пригодилась маленько - может еще чего-то наварганю!


За что обожаю якобы новичков и якобы неопытных... Такие вежливые скромняжки, а одну фразу кинут и думаешь: а не засланный ли к нам? Я ж такая из себя вся опытная, а до такой конфетки не додумалась... :flower:

----------


## Запах Дождя

> А вот с кражей туфли у меня практически всегда проблема: красть ничего во время первого стола я не разрешаю, т.к. идет помпезная торжественная часть, и не разрешаю красть во время даров - это самое начало второго стола, а потом гости уже поддатые, и не помнят, что я просила не заказывать на выкуп туфли выпивать рюмку из этой самой туфли, приходится идти на поводу, прямо беда! Как эти моменты пресекать?


А почему не украсть туфлю между первым и вторым столом? :) Гости еще трезвые, и все культурно проходит :)

----------


## БОС

Та не такая я уж и неопытная - 200свадеб конечно не много, просто я считаю что я еще в поиске и перед тем как начать общаться -форум читала внимательно, что-б не повторяться. У нас в Харькове тааакая конкуренция жуткая, по моему больше ведущих, чем в Харькове, нет! просто на одном форуме помощи попросила - так затюкали, как девочку зеленую! Вот и осторожничаю!

----------


## Януська

> *Януська*,
> ОООчень хочется увидется за одним, может и дощатым столом.... Интеррресное у тебя видение всего. Поладим мы не поладим мы ?....


Ну надеюсь дорогой Ильич, что  не подеремся :)))))) в крайнем слечае девочки разнимут :)))

----------


## Ильич

> Ну надеюсь дорогой Ильич, что  не подеремся :)))))) в крайнем слечае девочки разнимут :)))


Портвейн и Кокур нас помирят.... Мадера нас обьеденит, а Пино Гри всех успокоит, коньяк же дело завершит....

----------


## Ильич

Вань, извини, но очень люблю великий и русский



> (Конва-скелет сценария).


К*а*нва скелет сценария



> Топёр судорожно перебирает минидеки!


Т*а*пер - музыкант.
А вообще ты из наших - сценических, одно слово -лицедей! Искуство представления из тебя так и прет!
Эт приятно.... А то что провалился, дык и Лемешев проваливался. И я губил вечера....
Без поражений нет побед.
Только с возрастом все меньше поражений и все больше побед... только стареешь блин.......

----------


## allonwolf

*Марья*,
 Спасибо за поддержку.
Чесно призанться, до сих пор до конца не отошол от родного метропроекта и его корпоратива, до сих пор все на работе хвалят говорят, молодец что вообще что то сделал, но от этого ещё хуже 

Спасибо огромное

----------


## allonwolf

*Ильич*,
 Спасибо большое 
просто на самом деле очень помогли с поддержкой
За русский язык спасибо буду поновой учить (ну не совсем мне даётся эпистолярный жанр) =))

----------


## Ильич

> А почему не украсть туфлю между первым и вторым столом? :) Гости еще трезвые, и все культурно проходит :)


Так в это время у меня все и воруют... Я провоцирую ето но не режиссирую... Как бы само собой...

----------


## Марья

> Только с возрастом все меньше поражений и все больше побед... только стареешь блин.......


и радость только от размера гонорара... Так что не грусти.. Как говорит мой брат на албанском - КРАСАФЧЕГГ

----------


## Ильич

> а не такая я уж и неопытная - 200свадеб конечно не много, просто я считаю что я еще в поиске и перед тем как начать общаться -форум читала внимательно, что-б не повторяться. У нас в Харькове тааакая конкуренция жуткая, по моему больше ведущих, чем в Харькове, нет! просто на одном форуме помощи попросила - так затюкали, как девочку зеленую! Вот и осторожничаю!


200 свадеб -это много!
Года 4-5 в строю.. В Харькове... Так ты Мастер. Хитрюга... неопытная, читаю.... 
ДАВАЙ ДЕЛИСЬ!

----------


## maxim4ik77

ОЙ! и еще про показные рукопожатия Кагарлицкого со Звёздами.  Буквально пара слов...
Я вот имею основную работу на радио - ДиДжей, так я тоже со многими звездами и в студии и за кулисами концртного зала кофе-чай много раз пил: Савичева, Повалий, Нэнси, Ивануки инт., Билан, Красные маки, Песняры, всех то и не вспомнишь. НО!!!!!!!!!
Но я об этом никому не рассказываю и громко об этом не кричу, а тихо себе работая, посапываю в две дырочки, и читаю форум внимательно и вдумчиво набираясь опята.
Всех поздравляю с наступающими праздниками - Старый НГ и Крещение.

----------


## БОС

Делюсь - на первенца собирают денюшки АИСТЫ

----------


## allonwolf

*maxim4ik77*,
 Про рукопохатие с именитыми звёздами согласен полностью!
Скажу больше в свои 26 имею 4 Высших образования 2 из которых Театральные. Плюс Кандидатская по психогии. (не Для красного словца говорю и тем паче не хвастаюсь)
Был директором своего театра, распологался он в городе герое Питере. 2 года выдавал свои написанные сценарии на всеобщее обозрение. Театр назывался "Без названия" много было именитых гостей, и Людей которых лично уважаю за творчество и их образ жизни. Но моё глубокое ИМХО у них своя слава и примазываться к ней не хочу. не знаю для чего в обоих Видео было показанно рукопожатие с Никосом Сафроновым и Валдисом Пельшем наверное PR ход. 
Все мы люди, все мы человеки, но и ненадо забывать, что каждый из нас личность и не стоит показывать то, что ты лично знаешь того или иного. Судят не по друзьям и знакомым, а по поступкам в жизни.

----------


## БОС

Молодожены входят в зал под колокольный перезвон ( у нас есть запись колоколов Киево-Печерской Лавры - именно венчальный перезвон)
Я читаю:
Чудный звон колоколов
Радость в душах пробуждает
Светлый их, извечный звон,
В тишину небес взлетает...
И торжественно парит, 
С праздником всех поздравляя.
Так звучат колокола
Новую семью благословляя!
и молодые входят в зал...

Первый танец так-же объигрываю в костюмах =- есть у меня костюмы ангелов - вот они и выводят молодых на первый танец. Да ангелов были греческие боги, а до богов - мушкетеры.

----------


## Ларисочка

БОС,
 если они не хотят танцевать, предложи им продолжить песенный диалог.Например:
З.:...где ж тебя носило?
Т.:...напилася я пьяна...
и т.п.

 :Aga:

----------


## Ильич

> (ну не совсем мне даётся эпистолярный жанр) =))


Это поправимо.... ЗАСТАВЬ себя (можно не понимая) ВСЛУХ читать, или переписывать страничку Гоголя, Тургенева, Толстого, Лескова, да хоть Дюма. И все придет само собой!

----------


## Вета

Симпатишные костюмчики! у меня - попроще - на бейсболку приделала глазки и перо. спрашиваю у гостей, кто хочет, чтоб первым в молодой семье родился мальчик? кто из мужчин руку первым поднимает - приглашаю ко мне за призом, аналогично выбираем женщину. А сейчас вы нам и расскажете, как дети делаются... Ну, не переживайте, я же не показывать вас прошу! Давайте  вспомним, где находят маленьких детей?...а кто приносит детишек?... Вот вы сейчас и поработаете Аистами. (перодеваю их - бейсболка и пачка от "лебедей") . Как стоят аисты?.. А трезвые аисты? .. А в чём аисты приносят детишек? ...(  маленькие пупсики, перевязанные розовым и голубым бантиком, за эти бантики и берутся зубками) и вперед, кто быстрее до молодых донесёт своего ребеночка (прыгая на одной ноге)

----------


## Ильич

> Кагарлицкого со Звёздами.


А он мне все равно НРАВИТСЯ.... несмотря на рукопожатия, наш брат лицедей....

----------


## allonwolf

*Ильич*,
 Напомнили строками я и забыл совсем.
У нас в городе есть неподражаемый мим, Вишневский у него три ученицы. 
Лицом один в один Кагарлицкий....

Вот с кем можно едлот то натворить на любой корпоративке, а то шоу двойников немного поднадоедает. А мим это же кладезень идей!!!

Вот так память совсем забыл. Спасибо, что напомнили про лицедеев.
P/S/ про русский язык помню и буду исправляться

----------


## БОС

Я на самом деле не парюсь по поводу - МЫ ЭТОГО НЕ ХОТИМ - ну не хотят и не надо! Программу делаю достаточно заполненной - гости не скучают, а это главное! Провожу массовые конкурсы - танцевалку и им подобные. В свое время, когда я начинала тамадить на свадьбах, попалась мне в руки замечательная книженция : Ольга Веселовская ,,Все о свадьбе,, - до сих пор моя настольная книга! Она там много советов дала и по поводу - ХОТИМ - НЕ ХОТИМ! Я к ее советам прислушалась и они мне очень помагают. Харьков загадочный и уникальный город - у нас можно встретить и обрядовую свадьбу по всем правилам и канонам Слобожанщины и свадьбу, похожую на балаган и стилизованную и свадьбу на Европейский манер с выездной регистрацией и банкетом в парке - без ведущей, но с организатором!

----------


## Ларисочка

ЗНАЕМ МЫ И ХАРЬКОВ,ПОТОМУ КАК В БЕЛГОРОДЕ ЖИВУ!

----------


## Януська

> *maxim4ik77*,
> 
> Скажу больше в свои 26 имею 4 Высших образования 2 из которых Театральные. Плюс Кандидатская по психологии. (не Для красного словца говорю и тем паче не хвастаюсь)
> Был директором своего театра...


А вот с этого места поподробнее, плиз. Не, ну просто ради любопытства хочу понять хронологию событий :) Как Вань, ты все успел??? 
Вот мне, например 27, и в свои 27 я имею: 2 высших образования, из которых ни одно не театральное, одну дочь,  и осенью только буду поступать в аспирантуру и приступлю к диссертации по экономике :) Поделись, как удалось ТАКИЕ темпы нарастить?

----------


## Ильич

> НАЕМ МЫ И ХАРЬКОВ,ПОТОМУ КАК В БЕЛГОРОДЕ ЖИВУ!


Смелое заявление!
Ну а как там оно в Белгороде то, конкуренты обседают...?

----------


## Очарование

> Расскажу как я представляю танец зятя и тещи


Супер! Супер! Супер!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! У меня как раз в феврале свадьба, где молодые просят несколько раз обозначить, что появились в семьях новые родственники!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## baranvagalina

Расскажу как я представляю танец зятя и тещи ( Хотя последнее время почему-то молодожены отказываются от танцев зятя и невестки?!)

Класс!Обязательно воспользуюсь.Спасибо ! :flower:

----------


## Ларисочка

ИЛЬИЧ,ДУМАЮ,У НАС СИТУАЦИЯ ТАКАЯ ЖЕ,КАК И ВЕЗДЕ.нО ЕСЛИ ПОДХОДИТЬ К РАБОТЕ С ДУШОЙ,ТО СВОИ КЛИЕНТЫ У ТЕБЯ ВСЕГДА БУДУТ.РАБОТАЕМ В ОСНОВНОМ ПО РЕКОМЕНДАЦИИ,ПО-ЭТОМУ ОСОБО НЕ СЛЕЖУ ЗА КОНКУРЕНТОСПОСОБНОСТЬЮ.:smile:

----------


## БОС

А вот полный вариант. На танц-пол приглашаю зятя и его тещу. ставлю на расстояние 6-7 шагов и , обращаясь к гостям говорю:- дорогие гости представте себе такую ситуацию - прибегает ( имя жениха) домой и говорит жене - звонила теща, едет в гости - холодильник пустой! Жена мужу нычку и отправила на базар. Так вот шагая к своей теще, на каждый шаг ты перечисляешь продукты, которые купишь к ее приезду . Дошагал, отходит на позицию, потом тот блок, что я описала. После танца жениха и тещи, на танцпол рпиглашаю невестку и ее свекровь. Для начала прошу стать их тоже на расстоянии 6-7 шагов и уже невеста, шагая к свекрови на каждый шаг называет блюда, которыми она будет ее угощать, НО только из тех продуктоа , которые купил (назвал) жених к приезду своей тещи. Затем танец невесты и свекрови а одном фартуке на двоих, а все смотрят, как они станцуются - так потом и споются, и на чью сторону фартук перекрутися - той на кухне и командовать! ( я вяжу очень не сложный узел, край ленты-завязки вкладываю невесте в руку и в какой-то момент невеста развязывает фартук и одевает его на себя)

----------


## Ларисочка

ОЧАРОВАНИЕ,ЕСЛИ НЕ ДЕЛАЕШЬ,ТО РЕКОМЕНДУЮ-"ОБРЯД ПОРОДНЕНИЯ".ПОЛУЧАЕТСЯ ХОРОШАЯ ЗАТРАВКА ДЛЯ НАЧАЛА.

----------


## Sens

*allonwolf*,
 прости, парень, никак в толк не возьму - как имея 6 образований высших можно писать "не" с глаголом вместе? праффесор?

----------


## Sens

Извините, отстала от поезда..... не могу не высказаться: видео Кагарлицкого встретила в инете задолго до форума. Я в восторге. Невероятно обаятельный и грамотный тамада, настоящий актер! Тонкое чувство юмора... Внешность - если не ошибаюсь, у него спина искривлена - это что, повод отметить плохую внешность? Я такими людьми искренне восхищаюсь.

----------


## optimistka17

> молодые просят несколько раз обозначить, что появились в семьях новые родственники!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Дашенька!Специально для тебя рассказываю как провожу обряд породнения семей.


Во первых, музыка. Использую инструментальную композицию Петров"Пьеса"
Во вторых, прошу молодых принести на свадьбу(или сама приношу) хрустальный рог. Найти его не проблема. У кого-то из родственников в серванте не один десяток лет без дела пылится... Люди радуются, как дети малые, что наконец-то рог кому-то понадобился.
 Заранне стараюсь обеспечить безалкогольный напиток по внешнему виду наиболее похожий на шампанское. Обычно это "Живчик"(яблочный сок с эхинацеей)
 Договариваюсь со свидетелем, что как только я приглашаю на танцевальную площадку молодоженов и родитей, свидетель наполняет рог этим самым "Живчиком"(около 300 грамм) и высоко поднимая рог над головой ,несет кубок и передает жениху.
 А теперь действо.
 На фоне музыки мой текст.
Дорогие гости !Прошу внимания Мы начинаем обряд породнения семей. В руках у свидетеля хрустальный кубок, наполненный шампанским.
Пусть этот  кубок вас объеденит
Из двух семей в одну соеденит!
И разделяя радость детей,
Станут родители крепче, добрей...
Прошу_______принять из рук свидетеля кубок, наполненный шампанским(так в тексте, а на деле БЕЗАЛКОГОЛЬ!). В этот миг ему присваивается почетное звание МУЖ!.А кто такой муж?. Это Мгновенно Уцененный  Жених. И дай Бог ему никогда не стать Мужчиной, Угнетенным Женщиной.
 Передайте кубок своей половине. Пусть и _______сделает несколько глотков из этого кубка .Потому как ________, урожденной___________ в этот миг присваивается почетное звание ЖЕНА. А кто такая Жена?Желанная Единственная. Ненаглядная. Ангел мой. Именно так отныне будет говорить_________ муж. А она будет кормить своего любимого_______ вкусными завтраками,обедами и ужинами, помня о том, что путь к сердцу мужчины лежит через его желудок. 
Передайте кубок папе. Пусть и он сделает глоток -.другой_____________присваивается звание Тестя и он просто обязан докормить будующих внуков до их глубокой старости.
 Передайте кубок __________, которой присваивается почетное звание Тещи. Чтобы жизнь молодых была легче и проще 
Помогать им приходится Теще. Сделайте и Вы глоточек-другой 
Ведь именно она объяснит своей дочери, что отныне ________жена и мужа слушаться должна.
 Передайте кубок свату._____________присваивается почетное звание Свекра. У ___________ есть прекрасная возможность объяснить сыну что больше не нужно ходить на рыбалку, так как он уже поймал свою золотую рыбку, которая отныне будет выполнять все его желания. Неплохо также объяснить сыну, что не зря мудрые французы говорят:"Если женщина неправа, нужно сразу попросить у нее прощения". 
Передайте кубок своей жене__________которой присваивается почетное звание свекрови. У Вас есть замечательная возможность передать своей невестке__________ все фамильные драгоценности на их вечное хранение и приумножение. 
Допивайте напиток до дна , чтоб жизнь молодых была счастьем полна(Если рог содержит много Живчика, то сначала прошу научиться все делить в семье, так и делим этот золотой живительный напиток и еще раз передать рог, чтоб выпили все до последней капли)
Свидетель(заранне предупрежденный) подходит и забирает у свекрови рог.
 А теперь я прошу невесту___ подойти к родителям жениха_______.Обнять и расцеловать их. А жениха_________подойти к родителям невесты__________И тоже обнять, расцеловать их. У вас появились новые родители. Возможно сейчас вы скажите им слова МАМА и ПАПА А может вы это сделаете чуть позже,когда сами станете родителями. Главное , что родители уже приняли вас как своих родных детей.
А теперь я прошу молодоженов и родителей образовать круг на танцевальной площадке, положив руки на плечи друг другу.. А вас, дорогие гости, я прошу выйти из-за стола и образовать внешний круг. Мы начинаем танец породнения всех родственников и друзей наших молодых. Если вы знаете слова этой замечательной песни, вы можете подпевать. Ну что ж, пошли по кругу..
 И включаем Софию Ротару. "Одна родина за столом , одна калина за окном"

Девченки ,мне проще что-то провести, чем описывать, но по-моему описала все доступно. Честно говоря ,если провести весь этот обряд по моей схеме, то наслушаетесь комплиментов в свой адрес от старшего поколения выше крыши.

----------


## optimistka17

> как имея 6 образований высших можно писать "не" с глаголом вместе?


 Не обижайте мальчика! Он ведь из Алма-Аты. Может он только на казахском  общаться привык?

----------


## Януська

Вань, спасибо за ответ в личку! :) 

Sens, хоть Ильич  намекал, что пора эту тему прекратить, но все же я искренне НЕ ПОНИМАЮ, ну что там могла понравиться??? В чем заключается грамотность? Когда первый танец, цитата" Сакрально-ритуальное действо"?  Такое ощущение, что человек, вообще не понимает значения слов сакральный и ритуальный. Особенно последнее...Дорогие ведущие, если у кого проскакивает слово РИТУАЛ на свадьбах, заменяйте его словами ОБРЯД, ТРАДИЦИЯ. Не буду вдаваться в исторические и филологические особенности, думаю итак понятно. 
Далее,  обаяние? Не знаю, у всех разные вкусы. По мне так просто неприятно само созерцание.
Тонкий, пардон, юмор? Примеры, пожалуйста в студию! Хоть одна тонкая, смешная, не скабрезная шутка в виде цитаты...и может быть я поменяю свое мнение. 
По поводу искривленной спины...Да Боже упаси, я этого даже не заметила. Просто не могу терпеть мужчин с длинными волосами, особенно связанными в сальный хвостик, которые при этом надевают фрак и бабочку.

----------


## Запах Дождя

только не кидайте в меня сразу помидорами... Не нравится мне "Мгновенно Уценненый Жених". Про жену - хорошо, а мужчин опять притесняют :) Может, луччше "Мой Удивительно Желанный" (как то так .. :) ) Так будет о нем говорить (имя невесты)...

----------


## Запах Дождя

офф топ!!! Многие из нас пишут с ошибками, но почему -то все заметили ошибки только allonwolf. Вы знаете, иногда я так спешу, что могу буквы местами перепутать, иногда не дожму шифт, и имя напишу с маленькой буквы, иногда пробел тот же могу не дожать...  
Моя бабушка была немкой. По-русски писала и говорила с ошибками. А также она говорила, что ей - простительно, она знает 2 языка :) Люда, как всегда, Зе Бест!!! 


> Не обижайте мальчика! Он ведь из Алма-Аты. Может он только на казахском общаться привык?

----------


## optimistka17

Да собственно ,это ж только канва .
Возьми себе  Милый
Умный 
Жизнерадостный.
Я ж каждый раз слова разные говорю в зависимости от ситуации и общего настроя свадьбы.
 кстати, забыла отметить, что 10 лет назад во время этого обряда свидетельница вешала всей родне медальки на ярких лентах. Затем, им на смену пришли бейджики. А теперь остался только рог.
 И еще. Музыкальной композиции на весь обряд не хватает Надо либо закольцевать, либо просто сразу врубать повтор.

----------


## Запах Дождя

не, себе я не возьму :) я просто делаю танец- породнение. Жених танцует с тещей, невеста - со свекром, свекровь - с тестем. Потом пары меняются: невеста с папой, жених с мамой, теща со свекром. Потом пары опять меняются; жених с невестой, тесть с тещей, свекр со свекровью. :)

Хотя, зарекаться не буду, а вдруг и выстрельнет когда? Спасибо :)

----------


## optimistka17

> А вот с кражей туфли у меня практически всегда проблема: красть ничего во время первого стола я не разрешаю, т.к. идет помпезная торжественная часть, и не разрешаю красть во время даров - это самое начало второго стола, а потом гости уже поддатые, и не помнят, что я просила не заказывать на выкуп туфли выпивать рюмку из этой самой туфли, приходится идти на поводу, прямо беда! Как эти моменты пресекать?


 Помню, что убегая на юбилей, обещала ночью выложить свой комментарий. Во первых, и я во время первого застолья пресекаю любые попытки воровства.Еще на предворительной встрече с молодыми я прошу невесту, чтоб она туфель никому до первого танца не отдавала. Еще Штирлиц говорил,-запоминается лучше всего -начало и конец. Так зачем нам , чтоб вместо красивого начала, то есть первого танца молодых, у нас в реальной жизни начиналось все с какого-то танца маленьких лебедей?
 А вот что касается второго застолья, одаривания, а потом неконтролируемых гостей, то тут я с тобой несогласна. Зачем же все пускать насамотек.?. Между первым и вторым застольем вышла на крылечко, кинула между прочим в сторону курящих взгляд хитрющий и промолвила: Что ж это вы не обращаетет внимания в каких красивых туфельках наша невеста?. Неужто не хотите научить свидетеля уму-разуму? Вобщем, что-то в таком ключе. Народ стоит только чуть подтолкнуть и они пойдут действовать.
 Хоть и звучало уже на Форуме, что можно потом вносить свои коррективы, но я с этим  не согласна.
 Если с кражей затянуть (пустить на самотек) , то потом и имеем проблемы с пьяными, невменяемыми воришками. 
Так вот. Если все же требуют выпить из туфельки, то у меня есть парочка домашних заготовок. Туфелька в виде детской золотой игрушки. И туфелька из стекла (куплена как сувенир в специализированном магазине,торгущем водкой) 
Из такой туфельки выпить одно удовольствие.
А вообще, важно правильно построить переговоры с похитителями. Прежде чем дать микрофон им , я сама вступительную речуху выдам .
Уважаемые гости! Вы видите, что наша невеста лишилась обуви. Судя по  внешнему виду наших похитителей, они люди благонадежные, вполне приличные. По мелочам размениваться не будут,- ну чего ж им  просить у свидетеля конфеты,шампанское,деньги . Обувь невесты, как и сама невеста, бесценны.  Ну не будет же свидетель сейчас пить из туфельки невесты. Это вряд ли понравиться нашей невесте. Правда же? А идти наперекор невесте в день ее свадьбы  вы ж не станете, а потому какие наши действия? Надо наказать свидетеля. Как? Давайте посоветуемся с народом. Народ хочет зрелищ?(народ ,конечно ,орет ДА) Вот -вот, народ как раз и увидит эти зрелища, которые нам обеспечит свидетель со своей группой поддержки Ну и погнали обычный выкуп. Кто костюмированный. , кто попроще.

----------


## optimistka17

> Жених танцует с тещей, невеста - со свекром, свекровь - с тестем.


 А какая песня в это время звучит?


> невеста с папой, жених с мамой, теща со свекром. Потом пары опять меняются; жених с невестой, тесть с тещей, свекр со свекровью. :)


 А теперь что с музыкой7

----------


## allonwolf

Спасибо за поддержку 
по поводу русского языка писал, по национальности я грек.
Писал очень быстро, потому, как хотелось выложить максиммум информации в миннимум времени. Всяко бывает, не судите строго.

P.S. в своих высших образованиях увы и ах не предусмотрел Филологического и Педагогического образования.
Я инженер, психолог, драм актёр и актёр театра и кино!

----------


## Марья

> НА СВАДЬБАХ И КОРПОРАТИВАХ ЛЮДИ СТАЛИ МЕНЬШЕ ПИТЬ и намного меньше! То-ли мне везет, то-ли народ без допинга научился веселиться!


по поводу свадеб, может быть, а вот корпоративы.... такое ощущение, что люди в последний раз на всю оставшуюся жизнь напиться решили...


> Многие из нас пишут с ошибками, но почему -то все заметили ошибки только allonwolf.


Нико его и не хотел обижать.. Ошибки и опечатки у всех бывают.... Просто я не смогла прочесть - что он хотел сказать, вот  все... Все что позже было написано Ваней - без претензий...
*allonwolf*,
Вань, а греческий знаешь?

----------


## allonwolf

*Марья*,
 Если чесно, нет не совсем знаю, несколько песен пел. Но это так на памяти гласных.
Думаю в будующем вернусь к истокам семьи.

----------


## maknata

Уф.. нафлудили.. еле успела прочитать.. А ещё ж на работу! Тыкс.. ещё не сержусь, НО - а ну ка в беседку лясы- балясы точить!:biggrin:

----------


## Вета

Когда я только начинала работать, моменты выкупа были самыми тяжелыми для меня на свадьбе - что придёт похитителям в голову? - кто знает! Потом я поняла, что надо быть "вооруженной" на все случаи жизни. Во-первых - на предварительной встречи всегда обговариваем эти моменты, ведь выкупать можно разными способами, которые во многом определяются настроением-характером компании. В основном здесь у меня один вопрос - можно выкупать деньгами (туфельку), а можно конкурсами-розыгрышами.
Во-вторых, стараюсь во всеуслышанье об этом заявить на свадьбе, ещё в первом застолье. Можно тост за свидетелей сказать, можно загадку про них загадать. И плавно перейти к тому, что они-то у нас за всё ответственные и если по традиции у невесты вдруг пропадёт туфелька - подходите ко мне и говорите - "Туфелька у меня!" и мы все вместе призываем виновников к ответу и они у нас будут и петь и плясать и сказки показывать - пропажу на место возвращать! 
Да ещё забыла сказать, на предварительной опять же встрече, невесту прошу тоже контролировать ситуацию с её кражей, не уезжать далеко и надолго, и быть обязательно с кем-то на связи.
Конечно, бывают и такие случаи, когда только приехав в банкетный зал, ко мне уже подходят и говорят, что свидетельство украдено и как же свадьбу можно без него начинать... Стараюсь договориться, хоть по 2-3 рюмочки чтоб люди опрокинули, да закусили, а потом погнали выкуп...
Не один раз  слышала от своих клиентов, как они гуляли на свадьбе, украли туфельку, а ведущий сказал, что это не по сценарию, это у него на попозже запланировано, ничего он сейчас выкупать не собираеться и вообще - у него дискотека по плану!Ещё и обиделся - во как!
Я считаю, люди пришли отдыхать, веселиться, а не напрягаться и обязательно делать то, что мы запланировали. Раньше я переживала, как это - не провела 5 игр, а только 3, а сейчас отношусь к этому проще - смотря по публике, её настроению - хотят играть - пожалуйста, хотят танцевать - вот вам дискотека.

----------


## Ильич

> Извините, отстала от поезда..... не могу не высказаться: видео Кагарлицкого встретила в инете задолго до форума. Я в восторге. Невероятно обаятельный и грамотный тамада, настоящий актер! Тонкое чувство юмора... Внешность - если не ошибаюсь, у него спина искривлена - это что, повод отметить плохую внешность? Я такими людьми искренне восхищаюсь.


Хоть ты меня поддержишь.... 

Ребята.. девчата... как в одном анекдоте Не НРАВИТСЯ МНЕ СЕНКЕВИЧ. НЕ НРАВИТЬСЯ, НЕ ЕШЬ!




> НЕ ПОНИМАЮ, ну что там могла понравиться??? В чем заключается грамотность? Когда первый танец, цитата" Сакрально-ритуальное действо"?  Такое ощущение, что человек, вообще не понимает значения слов сакральный и ритуальный. Особенно последнее...Дорогие ведущие, если у кого проскакивает слово РИТУАЛ на свадьбах, заменяйте его словами ОБРЯД, ТРАДИЦИЯ. Не буду вдаваться в исторические и филологические особенности, думаю итак понятно.


Странно но это и мои слова, он мне созвучен... ты еще клоуна Новикова из Киева не видела, тоже тамада... я с ним в паре вел один банкет...можно угореть, и поверь он тебе тоже не понравится. он дествительно закончил цирковое училище , режиссер,  и.. клоун . Так у него на свадьбе - цирк. И что это плохо... ?
ЭТО ПО ДРУГОМУ.

----------


## Януська

Ильич, а разве это нормально, когда самое романтичное и красивое событие  с которого начинается семейная жизнь, становится цирком? Что бы поржать на Петросяна можно пойти или на Камеди клаб (кому что больше по вкусу) или еще на что нибудь. Но не надо из свадьбы делать цирковое представление, а из ведущего или гостей клоуна/клоунов.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

наконец-то добралась и я до  этой темы.....хочу и я наконец-то высказатся по поводу Кагарлицкого... то,что он МАСТЕР-ни минуты сомнения,нравится ли он кому лично-это дело вкуса...-то,как он одет- его причёска-тоже в общем-то дело дело десятое....но.....когда я его увидела в первый раз(почти год назад) я сразу поняла-он волшебник,и то,что он делает-супер..... и дело вовсе не в том ,у кого какой стиль ведения-мы все разные-это всё равно что в музыке обсуждать что лучше-джаз или блюз? или в  бальных танцах-что лучше латина или стандарт?  но.....по-моему глубокому убеждению-задача ведущего-создать лёгкую,непринуждённую атмосферу праздника на любом мероприятии.....и в этом он неподражаем....он ЖИВЁТ на празднике-он весь отдаётся.....и неважно КАК он это делает-повторять за ним-неумно потому что чтобы работать КАК Кагарлицкий-нужно быть самиим Кагарлицким.............но даже то,что вас всех зацепило в его ведении-это уже плюс ему-он не оставил вас равнодушными-поэтому он и ЛИЧНОСТЬ.... а понравился он вам или не понравился -по-большому счёту неважно......

----------


## Януська

Больше доказывать ничего не буду, ибо действительно - бессмысленно. Но я осталась при своем мнении - низкосортно!

----------


## Sens

*Януська*,




> Дорогие ведущие, если у кого проскакивает слово РИТУАЛ на свадьбах, заменяйте его словами ОБРЯД, ТРАДИЦИЯ.


 - только потому, что Вы так сказали? теперь все упали, отжались!

 для общего развития: 
Ритуал — то же, что и обряд (Википедия);
Сакральное (лат. sacrum - священный предмет, священный обряд, таинства, мистерия) - что из перечисленного не подходит к первому танцу новобрачных? и где цирк?
Цирк - это Ваше недостойное поведение в отношении коллеги, которого даже не видели в глаза, а имеете смелость (читай - наглость) судить. 

Далее, тонкий юмор Кагарлицкого, цитирую:
(во время продажи бутылки) "300! - 300 долларов раз, 300 долларов два... а, рублей!...извините, .."
во время конкурса с буквами: "команда, как в армии - остановиться.. О, эти-то в армии не служили, и то знают"....
машинка выдает деньги, он замечает: "А, Иван Степанович-то как заинтересовался..."

Это тонкий юмор, Вы его даже не уловили. "Тут надобно уменье, и уши, Ваших понежней" (Крылов, цитата)

----------


## naatta

> Во первых, и я во время первого застолья пресекаю любые попытки воровства.


Спасибо большое, Людмила! Я тоже придерживаюсь принципа, что на любом мероприятии должен быть порядок. Будь то свадьба, юбилей или корпоратив. Для этого-то люди нас и нанимают. Ведь в любой семье обязательно найдется тетушка, да не одна, которая умеет очень громко что-либо кричать, смеяться и заводить народ на подвиги, и ход свадьбы все эти тетушки отлично знают, можно было бы обойтись их силами, но нет, заказчики хотят чтоб было все красиво, продуманно, под руководством ведущей.
А то, что нужно подстраиваться под людей - это обязательно!
И благодаря вам, форумчане, я усвоила железную истину - ведущего не должно быть много!!!! И, знаете, стало получаться! Раньше тоже переживала, что не все успевала провести, а сейчас даже и не грею голову, если из подготовленного материала и привезенного реквизита половины не использую. Людям надо давать самим общаться! Я ведь не член их семьи, чтобы неотрывно стоять над их головами. И знаете, ни разу еще никто не сказал, что вечер был скучный, что игр было мало. Все очень благодарят в конце, приглашают в гости, берут визитки.

----------


## Ильич

> Больше доказывать ничего не буду, ибо действительно - бессмысленно. Но я осталась при своем мнении - низкосортно!






> Это тонкий юмор, Вы его даже не уловили. "Тут надобно уменье, и уши, Ваших понежней" (Крылов, цитата)


Девочки... БРЕК!
В красном углу ринга Януська , в синем Sens!
Каждый при своем мнении, все, хватит 
Второй раз прошу...
ПРИКАЗЫВАЮ!
Не делится на почитателей и не почитателей Кагарлицкого.
Ох знал бы он какая из за него тут буча поднялась... посмеялся бы вволю....

----------


## Ильич

> ведущего не должно быть много!!!!


Истину глаголешь сестра!

----------


## Запах Дождя

> А какая песня в это время звучит?
>  А теперь что с музыкой7


Все один трек :) "Сын и дочь" Портного :)

----------


## Ларисочка

*Очарование*,
 у меня немного другой вариант "Обряда породнения",проще,вернее не такой пафосный.Но проходит всегда весело.И его плюс в том,что можно быстро изменить под неполные семьи.Заинтересуешься,скину.

----------


## naatta

*Ларисочка*,
 скинь, пожалуйста, свой обряд породнения!!! Очень часто попадаются неполные семьи, или родители в разводе, и когда поешь им частушку: "Муж с женою поцелуйтесь", выходит не совсем ловко, т.к. молодые целуются с удовольствием, женатые родители тоже, а разведенные просто чмокнутся, и стоят, как столбы.

----------


## Януська

> *Януська*,
> 
>  - только потому, что Вы так сказали? теперь все упали, отжались!
> 
>  для общего развития: 
> Ритуал — то же, что и обряд (Википедия);
> Сакральное (лат. sacrum - священный предмет, священный обряд, таинства, мистерия) - что из перечисленного не подходит к первому танцу новобрачных? и где цирк?
> Цирк - это Ваше недостойное поведение в отношении коллеги, которого даже не видели в глаза, а имеете смелость (читай - наглость) судить. 
> 
> ...


А что это Вы уважаемая (или уважаемый) так разволновались то? Вас случаем не Алексашкой кличут? 
Вы, извиняюсь, на свадьбе тоже каждому гостю словарь Даля в нос тычите, али Большую энциклопедию Кирилла и Мефодия? 
Я веду свадьбы более 7 лет (кстати в декабре стукнуло 7), и в арсенале более 400 свадеб, так вот я имею право утверждать, что когда-нибудь на какой-нибудь свадьбе найдется тот, вам укажет на это слово, притом вы будете стоять посреди зала и на Вас будут смотреть 80 пар глаз, и вот им вы и будете объяснять: Аааааа, вот в Википедии говорится...и т.д. 
Для тех кто в танке я повторяю, что не надо вдаваться в филологию, а на секунду представьте мышление простого обывателя, и его ассоциации, и если серое вещество у вас еще функционирует, то Вы поймете о чем я говорю. 
По поводу цирка...Ну, успокойтесь Вы ради Бога, к вашему любимому Кагарлицкому, это не имеет равно  никакого отношения, перечитайте пост еще раз. 
О моем недостойном поведении судить не вам, тем более в отношении коллеги...или Вы занялись адвокатурой? В противном случае вы тоже имеете смелость (читай - наглость) судить меня. 
Далее, то что вы процитировали...это не тонкий юмор, это не юмор вообще, это просто нормальное и  доброжелательное общение с людьми. А вы разве шутите как то по-другому, если столь простые фразы вызывают у вас такой щенячий восторг? Для меня это нормальный диалог с людьми, не более. 
И на самом деле, я больше не хочу обсуждать данного тамаду, ибо он не достоин развития такого дискусса вокруг его скромной персоны. Дай Бог ему удачи в работе. Просто меня поразил факт, что он является призером, лауреатом, победителем и т.д. Я скачивала фрагмент с таким предвкушением чего то необычного, просто нетерпелось посмотреть, тем более после лестных отзывов уважаемых мною форумчан. Но не увидела ничего выдающегося, все избито и банально, дальше некуда. Ни харизмы, ни энергетики, ни обаяния, ни какого-то мужского шарма. Но это сугубо мое мнение и я его никому не навязываю.
Для примера просто скажу, что мне очень нравится стиль: Ивана Урганта, Гарика Мартиросяна, Яна Арлазорова, последнего менее, но отдаю долг его профессионализму работы с публикой.
На этом завершаю, со своей стороны, данную полемику и надеюсь, что буду иметь честь познакомиться с вами, Sens, лично, в июля месяце в ТАМАДЕЕ.

----------


## Ларисочка

*naatta*,
 может это тот самый вариант? 
МЫ ПО ПОЛЮШКУ ГУЛЯЛИ,
ЗАХОДИЛИ В РОЩУ,
НУ-КА,ЗЯТЮШКА РОДНОЙ,
ПОЦЕЛУЙ-КА ТЕЩУ!

НА РЕКЕ ЛОВИЛИ РЫБУ
И СВАРИЛИ ТАМ УХУ.
НУ,СВЕКРОВКА ДОРОГАЯ,
ПОЦЕЛУЙ СВОЮ СНОХУ!

Я ГОТОВИЛА САЛАТ,
РЕЗАЛА МОРКОВКУ.
НУ-КА,СНОШКА ДОРОГАЯ,
ПОЦЕЛУЙ СВЕКРОВКУ.

НАПЕКЛА БЛИНОВ Я,
БУДУ УГОЩАТЬ Я.
НУ-КА,ТЕСТЮШКА РОДНОЙ,
ПОЦЕЛУЙ-КА ЗЯТЯ!

КАК Я СТАЛА МЫТЬ ПОСУДУ,
УРОНИЛА ЛОЖКУ.
НУ-КА,СВЕКОР НАШ ПРЕКРАСНЫЙ,
ПОЦЕЛУЙ-КА СНОШКУ!

ЗЯТЬ,ЧАСТЕНЬКО НЕ БАЛУЙ-
ЛУЧШЕ ТЕСТЯ ПОЦЕЛУЙ!

КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ ГУЛЯЙТЕ В РОЩЕ!
СВЕКР,ПОЦЕЛУЙ И ТЕЩУ!

ПОСЛЕ СВАДЬБЫ БУДЬТЕ ВМЕСТЕ,
НУ,ПОЦЕЛУЙ СВЕКРОВКА ТЕСТЯ!

ДА,СЕМЕЙКА НИЧЕГО...
СВЕКР,ЦЕЛУЙ СВАТА СВОЕГО!

НИКОГДА ВАМ БЕД НЕ ЗНАТЬ БЫ,
ПОЦЕЛУЙТЕСЬ ОБЕ СВАТЬИ.

ГОСТИ,ВСЕ НА НИХ ЛЮБУЙТЕСЬ!
МУЖ С ЖЕНОЮ ПОЦЕЛУЙТЕСЬ!
(РОДСТВЕННИКИ,ДРУЖНО РАСЦЕЛУЙТЕСЬ!)

----------


## optimistka17

> Все один трек :) "Сын и дочь" Портного :)


Лана! Выложи ,пожалуйста ,эту песню ....Я о ней даже не слышала.

----------


## Запах Дождя

Портной "Сын и дочь"

----------


## Lady Tank

К свадьбе хочу внести свой скромный вклад - кричалочку про любовь (моя собственная, нигде не стыренная)

Живите так, чтоб это счастье
Вас наполняло вновь и вновь,
Чтоб жизни каждый миг украсить
Могла надежда и  ЛЮБОВЬ !

Когда порою с тещей свары,
Иль обижается свекровь,
И денег нет, пусты карманы,
Одно прибежище – ЛЮБОВЬ!


Когда весна опять настанет
И взбудоражит в сердце кровь
Пусть ваше сердце не устанет
Творить бессмертную ЛЮБОВЬ!

Чтоб не случилось – муж – хозяин,
Жена ему не прекословь,
Бокал наполнен, тост составлен,
Давайте выпьем за ЛЮБОВЬ!!!

----------


## Януська

Я тоже выложу, нигде не стыренные, а собственного сочинения, надеюсь строго не осудите :) 

Сегодня гости Горько! вам кричат,
Вы ж, для родителей склонитесь до земли,
А мы вам дать хотим такой наказ:
Не привыкайте никогда к любви!

Не привыкайте никогда к любви,
Пусть даже быт вас заедает, 
Но тот кто любит, тот прощает,
Не привыкайте никогда к любви.

Не уставайте нежные слова друг другу слишком часто говорить,
И даже через целый век, когда уж будут головы, как снег,
Не привыкайте, просим вас, не уставайте, всем сердцем,
Всей душой, любить!

----------


## optimistka17

Девченки Оба стихотворения выше всяческих похвал!

От меня маленькое четверостишее, которое я написала,чтоб предворить танец тещи и зятя.
Зять тещу на танец сейчас пригласит. 
Смотрите, смотрите. Он очень спешит!
Хочет он тещу мамой назвать...
"Спасибо, сынок! Идем танцевать!"

----------


## optimistka17

Вложения Л.Портной-Сын И Дочь.mp3 (4.99 Мб, 2 просмотров) 
Скачала. Послушала. Спасибо. Но как под такой действительно хороший лирический трек 3-4 танца танцевать, не могу себе представить.

----------


## maxcimum

Расскажу, как я режу одежду на свадьбе :) 

Конкурс "ВСТРЕЧА ПРИ ГАЛСТУКАХ" 

Сначала обращаю внимание гостей на мужчин при галстуках - говорю, что мужчину все-таки очень красит официальный стиль... Потом прошу подойти ко мне трех представительных мужчин, и трех помощниц для проведения конкурса. Когда выходят девушки, я напоминаю гостям о том, что мы присутствуем не на обычном вечере, а на необычной свадьбе. Соответственно, без сюрпризов нам не обойтись. Достаю ножницы, вручаю их девочкам и прошу приукрасить галстуки наших участников, придать им некий узор (зимой елочку вырезали). Тут главное, не дать резать, пока команда не прозвучала (можно девочек от мальчиков подальше отодвинуть).
Мужчины на мгновение замирают, и тут я достаю бутафорские галстуки, надеваю мужчинам поверх их галстуков и по команде режем узоры.
В качестве приза дарю наклейки, и предлагаю нашим гостям проявлять креатив не только на свадьбе, но и в повседневной жизни... некоторые клеят эти наклейки тут же на свои галстуки :)

----------


## Вета

Может быть, после одного куплета и припева делать по-тише музыку и попросить поменяться в парах?

----------


## Запах Дождя

> Вложения Л.Портной-Сын И Дочь.mp3 (4.99 Мб, 2 просмотров) 
> Скачала. Послушала. Спасибо. Но как под такой действительно хороший лирический трек 3-4 танца танцевать, не могу себе представить.


три танца :) все просто, сначала невеста со свекром, жених с тещей, тесть со свекровью. После первого припева - жених с мамой, невеста с папой, теща со свекром. После второго припева все со своими парами: жених с невестой, свекр со свекровью, тесть с тещей. Это еще 40 секунд. И следом ставим любую медленную композицию, и приглашаем гостей присоединиться. :)



> Может быть, после одного куплета и припева делать по-тише музыку и попросить поменяться в парах?


 я даже тише музыку не делаю :) просто очень громко ее не ставим :) Но прошу меняться, принцип правильно поняла :)

----------


## optimistka17

> я достаю бутафорские галстуки, надеваю мужчинам поверх их галстуков и по команде режем узоры.


А бутофорские галстуки,какие они? Из бумаги? Из секондхенда?
 И в какой момент ты это делаешь?

----------


## maxcimum

Бутафорские в смысле забавные, клоунсие (не так, наверное выразилась) Это обычные галстуки, только в цветочек, или крапинку. А надеваю, когда вручаю ножницы, говорю, что надо приукрасить... выдерживаю небольшую паузу, говорю девушкам, чтобы приготовились. Потом успокаиваю мужчин и достаю припрятанные галстуки.

----------


## optimistka17

В таком случае, отмечаю, что проводить такие конкурсы-это не дешевое удовольствие.

----------


## Ильич

> Я веду свадьбы более 7 лет (кстати в декабре стукнуло 7), и в арсенале более 400 свадеб


Я веду свадьбы 17 лет, и что?
Хватит...

----------


## Запах Дождя

> Я веду свадьбы 17 лет, и что?
> Хватит...


выглядите, однако, моложе :) Благоприятная энергетика сказывается :)

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Диффчёнки, хватит переливать))))), для этого есть чат - там и доказывайте с пеной у рта и мозолями на пальцах))))))))
Наташа, дирехторша - поставь наших "забияк " в угол!))))))))))) И так тема перегружена от флуда)))))))))))))

----------


## Ильич

> выглядите, однако, моложе :) Благоприятная энергетика сказывается :)


Да с 1990 года.... Как вчера....
Как вампир я впрыскиваю в публику свой  неподдельный кураж и потом забираю сторицею обратно.....
Тем и живем....

----------


## Djazi

> Хватит...


Вот ведь, если бы знала, что из-за Кагарлицкого такой сыр- бор будет, то не посылала бы Ильичу эти ролики...
Кстати, у Кагарлицкого сейчас совсем другая программа. Вот может быть удастся  раздобыть его новое видео. 
Конечно, о вкусах не спорят, но он очень своеобразный ведущий и безусловно ТАЛАНТИЩЕ и ОБАЯШКА!
Спорить ни с кем не собираюсь!!!
 УВАЖАЮ МНЕНИЕ КАЖДОГО :flower:

----------


## ruslava

Поддержиываю Януську полностью: ничего там такого чтоб называть Кагарлиукого метром нет! Юмор такой тонкий, что и не заметишь! А Sens - грубиян(ка). Человек имеет право высказать своё мнение, и нечего его за это толкать лицом об асфальт и оскор*блять*. Не красиво с вашей стороны получилось.

----------


## maknata

> я сразу поняла-он волшебник,и то,что он делает-супер..... и дело вовсе не в том ,у кого какой стиль ведения-мы все разные-это всё равно что в музыке обсуждать что лучше-джаз или блюз? или в бальных танцах-что лучше латина или стандарт? но.....по-моему глубокому убеждению-задача ведущего-создать лёгкую,непринуждённую атмосферу праздника на любом мероприятии.....и в этом он неподражаем....он ЖИВЁТ на празднике-он весь отдаётся.....и неважно КАК он это делает-повторять за ним-неумно потому что чтобы работать КАК Кагарлицкий-нужно быть самиим Кагарлицким.............но даже то,что вас всех зацепило в его ведении-это уже плюс ему-он не оставил вас равнодушными-поэтому он и ЛИЧНОСТЬ.... а понравился он вам или не понравился -по-большому счёту неважно......


Чуток молчала.. Ириш!!!Но  ты сказала ТО, что я думаю.. иногда я просто не могу раздувать скандал.. поэтому и молчу..

----------


## Инна Р.

НЕ ЗАНИМАЯ НИЧЬЮ СТОРОНУ, ОГОРЧАЮСЬ - ГДЕ  НАША БЫЛАЯ ТАКТИЧНОСТЬ?
А ОГОРЧИВШИСЬ, ПРЕДЛАГАЮ ЗАКРЫТЬ СПОР!!!

----------


## optimistka17

адресовано Руслане...


> Извините, отстала от поезда..... не могу не высказаться: видео Кагарлицкого встретила в инете задолго до форума. Я в восторге. Невероятно обаятельный и грамотный тамада, настоящий актер! Тонкое чувство юмора... Внешность - если не ошибаюсь, у него спина искривлена - это что, повод отметить плохую внешность? Я такими людьми искренне восхищаюсь.


 Я что-то не пойму чем тебя зацепило высказывание Ани? Были и долее резкие высказывание.
 А может просто хватит толочь воду в ступе. Вон Ильич уже сколько раз просил вас(нас) всех угомониться...

----------


## ruslava

Много леи не проводила распределение обязанностей молодых лишь потому, что не нравился сам подход: получалось, что читать обязанности должны сами молодожёны. Но!!! За частую этот момент проходит в конце свадьбы, где уже не то что буквы половина не узнаёт - имя матери не вспомнят. Хорошо, если люди играющие попадутся, а зачастую бекают от фонаря, без эммоций и интонации. Короче, фигня получалась. Да и надоело уже всем.

В этом году провожу  классную фишку. Беспроигрышный вариант.
Внимание!
Ставим Ж. и Н. спиной др. к др.
В руки им: СИМВОЛ ВЛАСТИ - ДЕРЕВЯНУЮ ЛОЖКУ, с прекреплённым бантиком по половой пренадлежности: розовый, голубой.
Обязанности читаю я! Это главное! А им остаётся не видя др.др поднимать ложку вверх, если ответ положительный(стараться поднять первому) и ничего не делать, если ответ отрицательный. Т.е. они сами для себя определяют обязанности. Получается смешным и вызывает бурю эммоций у публики любой расклад:

Вот, собственнол текст.
 Кто будет кофе в постели пить?

А кто его будет на кухне варить?

Кто будет детей в детский сад отводить?

А кто будет в доме порядок хранить?

Кто будет зарабатывать деньжата?

Кто будет тратить их, ответьте, ребята?
Кто мусор будет выносить?
А кто будет машину мыть?
А кто будет на ней ездить?
Кто будет картошку чистить?
Кто курорты посещать?
Кто будет на диване лежать?
А кто с подружками в сауне отдыхать?

И итог:
За мир в семье и за согласье 
Поднять бокал мы все согласны,
И снова дружно скажем им:
"Горько! Горько!" - молодым!

----------


## maknata

> Наташа, дирехторша - поставь наших "забияк " в угол!))))))))))) И так тема перегружена от флуда)))))))))))))


Ставлю... усе наказаны, во главе со мной! Ребята, ведь не в том дело, кто лучше, кто худше - дело в том, что мы все восстребованы - значит нужны разные манеры ведения! Я со своими "формами" (пашти 80 КГ золота:biggrin: ) взяла на вооружение некий симбиоз романтики с забиячеством. Мне Кагарлицкий подходит по духу ведения ( с нового сзеона озабочу всех операторов, которые будут работать со мной, чтобы и мне диски подгоняли). Кто-то работает на умилённо-восторженной ноте, кто-то на уси-пуси.. НО.. всё это нужно! Не надо спорить-МЭТР или посредсвенность. Действительно -зайди он к нам, удивился бы! Поверьте в себя, не сравнивайте себя ни с кем! Каждый из нас уникален!!!! И дай БОГ, чтобы наши дэмки вот так обсуждались бы профессионалами!
 Тыкс.. Все в углу?:mad:  А то ща как дам, больно!(Карабас Барабас):biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Часто бывает на свадьбах. что молодожёны задерживаются, а бедные гости изнывают в ожидании. А на юбилеях, все гости собрались, но ждут приезда супер-пупер важного лица. Поделитесь, чем вы их занимаете, а то становится иногда их жалко. Я последнее время беру с собой альбомные листы, фломастеры, наклейки, красивую бумагу, ленточки, клей, ножницы и прочую ерунду. Предлагаю гостям проявить фантазию и оформить поздравительные листы. И какие шедевры часто создают!

----------


## optimistka17

Ну ты сознательная!
 Я просто отдыхаю и к гостям не пристаю. 
Если у заказчиков предусмотрен фуршетный стол,- могу привлечь внимание гостей к напиткам и тд.
 Если заказчики сами сделали газеты с фото, то предлагаю  подойти , посмотреть. Все
 Не считаю нужным метать бисер раньше времени.

----------


## БОС

Хороший выход - свадебная книга - это может быть и красивый альбом для фото, но с линиями для подписывания ( не могу выразиться правильно), и красивый блокнот - сейчас полно всяких-разных и специально заказанная молодоженами свадебная книга. Короче..... Пока ждут молодых и остальных гостей, предлагаю ожидающим заполнить свадебную книгу - написать пожелания - нарисовать молодых и т.д.

----------


## Запах Дождя

> Хороший выход - свадебная книга - это может быть и красивый альбом для фото, но с линиями для подписывания ( не могу выразиться правильно), и красивый блокнот - сейчас полно всяких-разных и специально заказанная молодоженами свадебная книга. Короче..... Пока ждут молодых и остальных гостей, предлагаю ожидающим заполнить свадебную книгу - написать пожелания - нарисовать молодых и т.д.


Нее, Оксан, свадебная книга - это отпечатанный альбом с фото молодоженов, дорогое удовольстве. А то, о чем пишешь ты - это гостевая книга. :)

----------


## БОС

Ну может!!! Я это и имела ввиду!

----------


## olgaring

Я часто вожу с собой раму позолоченную для картины , фотографирую ( или фот-ют родственники) присутствующих на память для альбома юбиляра. А так как я сама потом монтирую фильм праздника . то пускаю это всё под титры " на юбилее присутствовали ..." (в переводе не очень как-то звучит) Затем снимаю на камеру пожелания гостей , объясняя , что это будет сюрприз для юбиляра ( опять же вставляю в фильм...)

Несколько раз предлагала гостям , большой ватман расчерчен на квадраты , в каждом из которых гость рисует то , что он желает юбиляру, получается довольно интересная картина , которая торжественно вручается виновнику торжества.

Иногда . по ситуации. репетируем песню для встречи юбиляра.

----------


## Sens

> Поддержиываю Януську полностью: ничего там такого чтоб называть Кагарлиукого метром нет! Юмор такой тонкий, что и не заметишь! А Sens - грубиян(ка). Человек имеет право высказать своё мнение, и нечего его за это толкать лицом об асфальт и оскор*блять*. Не красиво с вашей стороны получилось.



ты матом ругаешься, а я грубиянка? оригинально

----------


## optimistka17

:Animals 040:  Девченки, умоляю. Вспомните Кота ЛЕОПОЛЬДА! 
Давайте  жить дружно!!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> ты матом ругаешься, а я грубиянка? оригинально


Аня, совершенно не понятна агрессия, с которой Вы кидаетесь на девочек! Лично Вас никто тут не оскорблял, и Ваши скандальные посты выглядят не адекватно! Читать это не приятно! Каждый имеет право высказать свое мнение, и никто не виноват, что оно вдруг не совпало с Вашим! Вы сменили аватор и вместе с ним - стиль общения, может все вернуть обратно? Удачи, успехов и только добродушного и приятного Вам настроения желаю, в надежде на то, что как знаток ритульных действий, Вы не похороните меня и нас всех прям здесь, сегодня!

----------


## naatta

*innca*,
 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  :biggrin:

----------


## Очарование

> ОЧАРОВАНИЕ,ЕСЛИ НЕ ДЕЛАЕШЬ,ТО РЕКОМЕНДУЮ-"ОБРЯД ПОРОДНЕНИЯ".ПОЛУЧАЕТСЯ ХОРОШАЯ ЗАТРАВКА ДЛЯ НАЧАЛА.


Делаю!!!! Сначала загадки загадываю, потом "эти ответы" вызываю, а потом обряд породнения!!!!

----------


## Януська

*ruslava*,*Иннуля*
 Спасибо  :flower:

----------


## Pugachiha

> Часто бывает на свадьбах. что молодожёны задерживаются, а бедные гости изнывают в ожидании. А на юбилеях, все гости собрались, но ждут приезда супер-пупер важного лица. Поделитесь, чем вы их занимаете, а то становится иногда их жалко.


 :Aga:  Темка нужная   :Aga: 




> Ну ты сознательная!
> Я просто отдыхаю и к гостям не пристаю.


Я тоже особо не напрягаюсь. Пока помогаю гостям раздеться (снять пальто, причепуриться), бегаю на перекуры, и в это время уже присматриваюсь к гостям.
Но вот как-то работала в заведении с двумя залами и в обоих были свадьбы. Так вот, пока мои гости уже обкуривались (никотином) и истекались слюной в фойе, в другом тамада быстро и уверенно накачивал народ бухлом и гонял забойный музон (проверенное народненькое). Те гости скакали шо подорваные, а мои завистливо заглядывали в тот зал. Я же в это время стояла и сомневалась в себе.
:frown: Дальше приехали мои и мне было некогда смотреть продолжение. Но вот я думаю: приятно было тем молодым, когда они приехали, уже оччень ГОТОВЫЙ и не очень их заждавшийся народ?!!  :confused: 
Вот я и думаю - ху из где правильно??? :eek:

----------


## Инна Р.

> уже оччень ГОТОВЫЙ и не очень их заждавшийся народ?!!  
> Вот я и думаю - ху из где правильно???


Действительно - всего нужно в меру! Давайте искать золотую середину!
Я уже как то такой вопрос поднимала, но ничего не нашлось подходящего...

----------


## Януська

*Pugachiha*,
 не поняла, каким ТЕМ молодоженам? Со второй свадьбы? Так им что должно быть приятно, когда их встречали то их гости то нормальные еще были :) Или я чего то не поняла?

----------


## Pugachiha

> Или я чего то не поняла?


Н-да... Это я попыталась покороче свои эмоции выложить. Не получилось. :confused: 
*Януська*, ну вот представь, ты с женихом после ЗАГСа покатались, пофоткались и приезжаете в кафешку к гостям. А они уже ГОТОФФЫЕ и оччень весёлые. И некоторые вАЩе вас мелко видят уже. 
Вот тебе бы понравилось так? Но зато гости не скучали, пока ждали молодых :Tu:  Тамада им сильно уже нДравится.
А мои гости пока молодых ждали, всё фойе слюной закапали.




> Давайте искать золотую середину!


Вот и я об ЕНТом :Aga:

----------


## Януська

Аааааа, генацвале, поняла. То есть вопрос в том: Поить или НЕ поить, до приезда молодых? Мой ответ однозначно НЕТ! Я гостей не трогаю, пусть в фойе или холле стоят, общаются, в конце концов наговорятся, так потом меня же будут лучше слушать  :Aga:

----------


## TAMATA

Привет!!!!!!!!!!
А я так провожу танец тёщи с зятем:ставлю их спиночками друг к другу и начинаю задавать вопросы жениху на сколько он внимателен к тёще.
-Какого цвета наряд у тёщи?
-Какого цвета туфли?
-Есть ли серёжки в ушах?
-Есть ли цепочка?
-Сколько колечек?............
И последний вопрос -цвет глаз?
А если не отгадывает, то говорю "Так это будет твой первый подарок тёще"
Девочки, я извиняюсь, но я плохо и медленно печатаю, поэтому ленюсь лишний раз.Хотя работаю уже 7 лет, и от этой работы(а она не одна) получаю полный кайф.
Завут меня Наталья, я из Днепра.Обещаю, буду активнее.А вам огромное спасибо за ваши открытые сердца.
Хотелось бы с Ильичем в паре поработать. Работа в паре это кайф :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

> начинаю задавать вопросы жениху на сколько он внимателен к тёще.


А представь как себя чувствует жених, если на большинство вопросов ответить ничего не может, а теща  для него сплошная загадка


> я плохо и медленно печатаю, поэтому ленюсь лишний раз


Только практика поможет научиться печатать быстро. Полтора месяца назад, появившись на Форуме,  я вообще ничего не умела. Мне печатали за денежкув компьютерном клубе, а Даша мне объяснила как поставить вопросительный знак. Теперь это уже история.
 Глаза боятся, а руки делают...

----------


## БОС

Друзья! Давайте вернемся к конкурсам для свидетелей - у меня реальные проблеммы!
Итак! Украли туфель - что я делаю: 
1. Наказываю свидетелей и воров, они танцуют: СВИДЕТЕЛИ - в одних штанах на двоих, ВОРЫ - в обной рубашке на двоих ( что-б больше не повадно было!)
2.Свидетель при помощи музыкальной буффонады показывает как жених делал предложение своей избраннице ( есть у меня песня, называется = смаженний кабанчик = идеально подходит для конкурса) а свидетельница в ответ , при помощи той-же буффонады, показывает, что невеста отвечала своему избраннику ( песня = Мрий= А.Лорак)
3. Свидетели танцуют, как-бы повторяют танец Умы Турман и Джона Траволты из к/ф ,,Криминальное чтиво,,
4. Так называемый ,,конкурс в кармане,, что-то с эротическим уклоном: или свидетель = ШЕСТ=, а свидетельница тансовщица возле шеста ( НЕ СТРИПТИЗ!!!!!) или ставлю два стула на расстоянии и свидетели танцуют эр. танец каждый со своим стулом.
Это пока все, что у меня есть на сегодня и т.к. клиенты уже давно идут по рекомендациям , случаются у меня гости ( частенько) с моих предыдущих свадеб - которые уже эти конкурсы видели ( все остьальное как-то у меня меняется - а эти конкурсы уже давно)
 ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!

----------


## Марья

> СИМВОЛ ВЛАСТИ - ДЕРЕВЯНУЮ ЛОЖКУ, с прекреплённым бантиком по половой пренадлежности: розовый, голубой.


Прикольненько!!! :flower:  


> Я просто отдыхаю и к гостям не пристаю. 
> Если у заказчиков предусмотрен фуршетный стол,- могу привлечь внимание гостей к напиткам и тд.


Чаще всего так и делаю. Но часто, когда заказывают и фидео и фотосъемку, видеооператор приезжает заранее со всеми гостями, тогда делаю "информационный вестник Купидон-ТВ". Идея не моя - выдрала с какой-то книжки. Вместе с оператором подхожу к гостю, вместо микрофона держу за горлышко бутылку водки и задаю дурацкие вопросы про молодых, про самих гостей. операторы потом говорят, что классно в монтаж фильма потом это вписывается...

----------


## optimistka17

Не скажу, что все, что сейчас перечислю мне нравиться, но выбор у тебя будет. Во-первых, есть выкупы костюмированные, а есть нет. Сначала выкупы с пустыми руками практически
1 Свидетельница стоит на стуле, а свидетель в процессе танца должен подпрыгнуть и поцеловать свидетельницу в каждую щечку по 3 раза.
2 свидетелям одевают на глаза повязки(закрывают глаза) Они должны с закрытыми глазами накормить друг друга бананами.
3 ламбада на стуле (Свидетели вдвоем на одном стуле).Это с самой большой бородой.
4 Свидетельница перекатывакт яйца(тенисные шарики ) из одной штанины свидетеля в другую(это то, что я ненавижу и никогда не провожу)
5Свидетели за одну минуту должны перецеловать в щечку всех гостей противоположного пола.Тоесть свидетельница бегает по залу и целует всех мужчин, а свидетель соответственно женщин.
6 Свидетель собирает в рядочек всех мужчин которые хотят, чтоб к невесте вернулась туфелька и они в угоду похитителям танцуют танец маленьких лебедей.
7Свидетельница собирает всех женщин тоже в рядочек и они выплясывают канкан.
8 Ставят4-5 стульев .На них кладут свидетельницу. По фигуре свидетельнице на салфетки клодут5-7 конфет.Свидетелю закрывают глаза. Он должен все конфеты съесть, но тут подвох. Пока свидетеля крутят вокруг своей оси 3 раза, тем временем вместо свидетельницы на стулья кладут мужика.
 Все остальное как правило требует костюмов Есть варианты костюмированных сказок, танцев, а можно и без костюмов инсценировать Пушкина или басню Крылова.

----------


## optimistka17

> держу за горлышко бутылку водки и задаю дурацкие вопросы про молодых, про самих гостей


Парочку примеров,плиз

----------


## Sens

*Марья*,
 достойная находка. есть над чем подумать  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Марья 
> держу за горлышко бутылку водки и задаю дурацкие вопросы про молодых, про самих гостей
> 
> Парочку примеров,плиз


 Я просьбу о примерах повторяю
Увидеть их воочию желаю

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Марья, а что оператор у вас приезжает задолго до молодожёнов? У нас минут за 10 максимум и уже ничего не успеть. Я как-то пыталась делать подобную съёмку на свою любительскую камеру. Но Сергей у меня заброкавал, качество съёмки уже нето. Такой он "привереда". А задумка не плохая.

----------


## optimistka17

Оператор приезжает, быстренько аккамуляторы на подзарядку ставит, быстренько общий вид зала снимает, а иногда еще свои осветительные приборы вешает.
Так,что лучше под ногами не путаться, не мешать , чрезмерную активность не выявлять.
Всему свое время....

----------


## Марья

> Парочку примеров,плиз


Как Вас зовут? Кем Вы приходитесь молодым? Как Вы думаете, чем сегодня молодые будут заниматься в свою первую брачную ночь? (как правило говорят - деньги считать). Как вы думаете, молодые после своего медового месяца похудеют или поправятся? И тому подобная лабуда. Потом спрашиваю про пожелания молодым, главный житейский совет и т.д.



> а что оператор у вас приезжает задолго до молодожёнов?


Оператора, как правило, отправляют вместе с основной толпой гостей, а фотограф катается с молодыми до победного. У нас сейчас в моде съемки молодых на фоне ночной Тюмени, так как из-за подсветки город просто преображается ночью. А видеооператор им не нужен в этот момент.

----------


## Марья

> Так,что лучше под ногами не путаться, не мешать , чрезмерную активность не выявлять.
> Всему свое время....


Все делается с согласия оператора. Со многими я работаю уже неоднократно и они мой стиль знают. А многие уже сами меня рекламируют молодым, потом говорят мне - у тебя хоть есть из чего конфетку смонтировать... А так, если камеру зарядить надо, естественно я не мешаюсь. А гости пусть аппетит нагуливают. Ожидание праздника - тоже праздник!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девчёнки, время которое слева высвечивается, это на Украине? Потому что у нас уже третий час ночи. Марья-полуночница, а у вас то уже сколько натикало?

----------


## Марья

4.12

----------


## Марья

Это я так к завтрашнему юбилею готовлюсь, называется. Сама из форума вылезти не могу...

----------


## optimistka17

На Украине сейчас начало второго ночи. Мое обычное время бодрствования

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Успехов всем, кто завтра трудится. Пусть всё пройдёт на УРА!

----------


## Марья

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Спасибочки! за одно принимаю и на послезавтра и на после-после завтра. Три дня подряд юбилеи, а вчера-сегодня свадьбу двухдневную отвела. Так что новый сезон открыла, чего и всем желаю!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Вот это я понимаю, есть имя и есть вес! Браво, маэстро! Чего и остальным желаю тоже!

----------


## optimistka17

Говорят, что если верить в приметы, жениться нельзя в 2004, 2005 и 2006 годах. Некоторые говорят, что и в 2007 году жениться тоже нельзя, и в 2008 тоже - поскольку годы неблагоприятные для этого. А что будет дальше? Шутки ради решил состряпать приметы для желающих оформить отношения на несколько десятков лет вперёд: 

2003 - уже прошёл (те кто не успел в этот год жениться, тот опоздал) 
2004 - високосный год (жениться в високосный год - плохая примета) 
2005 - год вдовы 
2006 - год вдовца 
2007 - год рогоносца 
2008 - високосный год (жениться в високосный год - плохая примета) 
2009 - год неродившегося ребёнка (если жениться в этот год детей не будет) 
2010 - год развода (кто пожениться в этот год, тот очень скоро разведётся) 
2011 - год изменника (если жениться в этот год, супруг будет постоянно вам изменять) 
2012 - високосный год (жениться в високосный год - плохая примета) 
2013 - чертова дюжина - несчастливый год для брака 
2014 - год черной тёщи (если жениться в этот год - теща задолбает) 
2015 - год безденежья (если жениться в этой год, денег в семье не будет. Придется жить в нищете.) 
2016 - високосный год (жениться в високосный год - плохая примета) 
2017 - год абортов (название само за себя говорит) 
2018 - год ссор и неприязни между супругами (если жениться в этот год - всю жизнь будешь ссориться) 
2019 - год свиньи (женившиеся будут страдать от ожирения) 
2020 - високосный год (жениться в високосный год - плохая примета) 
2021 - год дауна (у женившихся могут появиться умственно отсталые дети) 
2022 - многодетный год (если жениться в этого год детей будет так много, что у вас не хватит на них ни денег ни внимания) 
2023 - год стерв (невеста сразу же после брака может превратиться в стерву) 
2024 - високосный год (жениться в високосный год - плохая примета) 
2025 - год алкоголика (у женившихся в этот год высока вероятность спиться) 
2026 - год трудоголика (женившихся в этот год не будет интересовать ничего кроме работы) 
2027 - год сглаза (если жениться в этот год, то вас обязательно кто-нибудь сглазит) 
2028 - високосный год (жениться в високосный год - плохая примета) 
2029 - год Апфилтурия (если ваше имя не Апфилтурий, вам крайне не рекомендуется жениться в этот год. Родители еще могут успеть назвать своих сыновей Апфилтуриями). 
2030 - год импотента (сразу после свадьбы у мужчин могут возникнуть проблемы) 
2031 - год предательства (если женитесь в этот год вас обязательно предадут) 
2032 - високосный год (жениться в високосный год - плохая примета) 
2033 - год космонавта (если жениться в этот год, невесте-жене придется долго рассказывать детям о том, что их папа космонавт дальнего плавания) 
2034 - год неблагодарных потомков (ваши правнуки проклянут вас, если вы женитесь в этом году) 
2035 - год ревности (женившиеся в этот год будут постоянно ревновать друг-друга и подозревать в измене) 
2036 - високосный год (жениться в високосный год - плохая примета) 
2037 - год незнакомца (женитьба можно только на абсолютно незнакомых людях, желательно тех кого вы видите в первый раз. В остальных случаях свадьба противопоказана!) 
2038 - год очередей в ЗАГС (в этот год наконец-то можно будет жениться тем, комунельзя было это делать с 2003 года. Будут огромные очереди в ЗАГСы - так что вы всё равно не успеете. Исключение - если займёте очередь уже в этом году.) 
2039 - нетрадиционный год (рекомендуются лишь однополые свадьбы, в остальных случаях брак противопоказан) 
2040 - високосный год (жениться в високосный год - плохая примета) 
2041 - год старческого маразма (те, кому нельзя было жениться с 2003 года впали в старость и жениться им бесполезно) 

_________________
Мужчина, который любит женщину, просит её выйти за него замуж, т.е. изменить своё имя, бросить свою работу, рожать и воспитывать его детей, ждать его, когда он приходит с работы. Трудно представить, чего бы он потребовал от женщины, которую не любит.




 Нашла на нашем днепропетровском  Форуме, решила вас повеселить немножко

----------


## Марья

*optimistka17*,
 :biggrin:  :Ok:  
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 :Oj:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

optimistka 17

 :Vah:  
На ближайшие 40 лет свадьбы отменяются

----------


## maknata

> Девчёнки, время которое слева высвечивается, это на Украине?


Время, которе высвечивается можно выставить соответственно вашего часового пояса. Для этого заходим в "Мой кабтнет"(вверху странички написано беленькими буковками на синей полоске:wink: ) В своём кабинете слева в меню выбираем "Опции" , и там уже выбираем свой часовой пояс. И будет высвечиваться ваше реальное время:smile:

----------


## maknata

> На ближайшие 40 лет свадьбы отменяются


А нам светит большая безработица:biggrin:

----------


## БОС

И еще какая!!! ТОСКА!!!! Сижу дома - телефон молчит!!!! ТОСКАААА!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Да, количество свадеб сейчас резко сократилось. И зима, и высокосный год...  Но почему такое упадническое настроение?
 Юбилеи все равно будут.
 А почему бы тебе, Оксана не заняться детскими праздниками? Это работа на круглый год...

----------


## БОС

Вот ждала я этот вопрос и боялась!!!! 
Я НЕ РАБОТАЮ С ДЕТЬМИ!!!! Я ИХ НЕ ПОНИМАЮ - мне лучше 25 пьяных мужиков, чем трое детей! Дети чувствуют малейшую фальш, они умные и безкомпромисные - я со своими двумя еле справляюсь! А я командир - люблю командовать и умею это делать - с детками так нельзя! На свадьбах и банкетах это качество меня спасает - с детками не получится!

----------


## optimistka17

Мои 100 кг перед детками не прыгают... Какая из меня Мальвина?Какой Гномик или кукла Барби?. Я разрабатываю игровую программу, заказываю у портнихи костюмы, покупаю игровой реквизит+ часть самодельного добавляется. Даю рекламу, беру работы, нанимаю работников(зеленую молодежь) И пожинаю плоды.  
Знаешь как говорят:"Курочка по зернышку.."

----------


## Татьянка

> А почему бы тебе, Оксана не заняться детскими праздниками? Это работа на круглый год...


:frown:  У нас не выгодный бизнес.... Оплата- нулевая, практически. А времени тратишь так же, как на обычный банкет!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Детских праздников полно утром, днем, в будни. С банкетами это все равно не пересекается. У меня порой в субботу банкет, а моя молодежь по 3-4 праздникам в разные уголки города разъезжается. Я ж там не нужна. Главное научить, обеспечить костюмами, реквизитом. И пойдет молодежь зарабатывать и себе, и мне... В любои случае это выгодно!

----------


## Татьянка

> В любои случае это выгодно!


:smile: Кто бы спорил?!!! У нас есть одна фирма, которая занимается исключительно детскими праздниками, можно сказать монополисты на этом рынке!!!!  :Aga:  :frown:

----------


## Очарование

> А я командир - люблю командовать и умею это делать


А мне этого не хватает, надеюсь что с опытом придет.....:frown:

----------


## Татьянка

> А мне этого не хватает, надеюсь что с опытом придет.....


:biggrin: Такое знакомое состояние..... ПРОШЛО!!!! Больше уверенности и всё!!!! :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Я очень редко работаю на детских праздниках. Думаю, что буду от них отказываться. Это самая сложная аудитория. И к каждому возрасту нужен свой подход. Особенно 10-12 летние, это что-то! Как-то пригласили к 11 летней девочке домой, так мама сразу предупредила, чтобы их детей не пугались, от них всё можно ожидать. Меня напугать сложно. Но час общения вымотал, как 6-часовая свадьба. Поэтому больше люблю свадьбы, юбилеи. корпаративы. С детьми работать - нужен особый дар.

----------


## Очарование

> Больше уверенности и всё


Стараюсь!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:

----------


## нарспи

А я люблю работать с детьми!!!
Правда, бывает когда приходится работать с 2,5 и 3 летками, тогда держись!!!!!
Просто надо любить детей, и быть им своим парнем! 
И во мне тоже 80 кг, ни чего скачу!!! :Ok:

----------


## Очарование

> Просто надо любить детей


Я обожаю детей! но проводить детские праздники-не решусь, за исключение поздравлений на дому с новым годом, в образе снегурочки и деда мороза-вот этим буду заниматься ежегодно!!!!!!!!!!! Такие эмоции я получила впервые! Они не сравнимы ни с эмоциями от свадеб, не от корпоративов и т.д.
 Вела только раз у свое знакомой день рождение дочери. Было 7 детишек от 7-12 лет!!! Прошло все супер, но это свои (хотя с детьми я не знакома была)!

----------


## optimistka17

> У нас есть одна фирма, которая занимается исключительно детскими праздниками, можно сказать монополисты на этом рынке!!!!


 Любых монополистов можно подвинуть. Не успеешь оглянуться, как похожих фирм и фирмочек понавырастает, ну как грибы после дождя... Почему же ты должна оставаться в стороне?

----------


## нарспи

*Очарование*,



> Такие эмоции я получила впервые! Они не сравнимы ни с эмоциями от свадеб, не от корпоративов и т.д.


А ячто говорила............. Ты даришь волшебство и дети в это верят. А с днями рождениями, так же привыкнешь.... Я ведь начинала с них, а со взрослыми боялась жутко..

----------


## optimistka17

На свадьбах, на юбилеях, на корпоративах в основном работает один ведущий. А вот к детям, как правило, приходит парочка героев. У меня это Мальвина+Буратино, Красная шапочка+Серый Волк, Чебурашка+Гена. Фея+Гномик. Пятачек+ Тигра. И тд телепузики, клоуны, кукла Барби, пираты, индейцы, Дракоша.  Детский праздник идет от 1до 3 часов. Даже если толком не знаешт специфику работы с детьми, то можно продержаться на беспроигрышных вариантах.

 А может нам на страницах Форума открыть школу "Как научиться работать на детских праздниках.?" Есть ведь несколько специалистов. И теоретиков, и практиков.

----------


## baranvagalina

*optimistka17*,
 Я буду очень благодарна-помогите с детьми научиться работать.Меня пригласили в прошлом году в кафе провести деткий день рождения.Я отдала подруге-сама побоялась.Тоже уже 90 кг-...-не знаю как и с чего начинать.Но хочется и в это направлении попробовать-ведь и со взрослыми сначала страшно было начинать...Ваши советы-просто клад...Если день рождения-обязательно своих героев приводить и какие игры с детьми--начальные классы-и малыши?
И как это все начать?Беспроигрышные варианты со взрослыми знаю.А с детьми-какие варианты беспроигрышные?

----------


## нарспи

У нас на день рождения сейчас постоянно заказывают ростовые куклы.
Самое главное детей не напугать. Все любят мыльные пузыри, использую с любым возрастом. начиная от 2 лет да и старшие дети не прочь их попускать! 
Сама хочу на данный момент научится делать из воздушных шаров "колбасок"  различные фигурки можно за одно и детей научить.
Как правило провожу день рождения 2 часовое. Час с ними играю, потом сажаю за стол, а там можно фокусы показать или из бумаги что-то поделать например оригами. И т.д.

----------


## allonwolf

У темку то какую подняли - СМАЧНУЮ
Раз на то пошло и я расскажу как было, может пригодиться.
Звонит мне как то подруга "- Привет, что делаешь..." и т.д. 
Вообщем заказ таковой: В небольшом кондоминнимуме (Посёлок за чертой города, в основном элитные котеджи) нужно было провести, чтото типа тим билдинга (построение команды) в простонародье перезнакомить будующих соседей.

Как понимаете, особо времени на подготовку не было. Но подруга пообещалась, что вроде как народу там будет много, мне же нужно их раскрепостить и сплотить.
Пдумал, подумал и решил сделать такой типа  "Пионер лагерь" совминовской эпохи. Приезжаем туда и на деле оказывается, что помимо того, что я один на 230 человек должен изображать из себя вожатого, так мне ещё в нагрузку и развлекалово детей дали. Звоню своим, они сами ни сном ни духом. Из реквизита только журналыи пионер галстуки. Ну всё думаю попал!!!!
Но делать нечего, клиенты не мои, а моей подруги. Её тоже подводить не хотелось, пришлось брать грех на душу. Сначало как вы понимаете, меня вообще никто не воспринимает. У всех якобы свои дела и все вышли с таким видом, как будто не они заплатили деньги за всё за это, а м должны приплачивать, что они явили свои светлые очи. Вообщем - труднее. контингента я не видел. Вышли, расселись на приготовленных местах, ручки на животик положили и вот развлекай их.
Музыка была не моя (отдельно когото нанимали), понимания между нами нет. Но с горем попалам сначало по списку проверил, в шуточной форме, все ли пришли, после стал немного расскуручивать кто на что и кто куда.
Так вот, к чему я всё это рассписал - Всё это время с родителями присутствуют дети от 3 лет до 15, и как вы понимаете очень избалованные. Но я для себя открыл, что деток даже не надо веселить, их заинтересовать надо.
Родители сначала, так же в шуточной форме объяснили деткам, что такое пионер лагерь, и что значит галстук.
Вы бы видели с каким азартом они ходили по окресностям своего городка, как маршеровали на плацу, как речёвки сочиняли, как рисовали стенгазеты и делали эмблемы своего отряда.
Эта часть программы, проходила примерно  с 8  утра до 15 дня, после этого каким то чудом привезли клоунов под пиратов в количестве трёх человек. Час была передышка, после этого до 2 часов ночи дети уже от меня не отлипали. Пришлось все, что знал, что умел всё пошло в ход знание "Чудес света" и выдающиеся места места планеты тоже пошли в ход. Вообщем: товарищи коллеги - деток бояться не надо они ласковые, и даже не надо под них подстраиваться они сами натолкнут на то что им интересно.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Ставим Ж. и Н. спиной др. к др.
> В руки им: СИМВОЛ ВЛАСТИ - ДЕРЕВЯНУЮ ЛОЖКУ, с прекреплённым бантиком по половой пренадлежности: розовый, голубой.
> Обязанности читаю я! Это главное! А им остаётся не видя др.др поднимать ложку вверх, если ответ положительный(стараться поднять первому) и ничего не делать, если ответ отрицательный. Т.е. они сами для себя определяют обязанности. Получается смешным и вызывает бурю эммоций у публики любой расклад:


Кстати, классная идейка, спасибо




> Поверьте в себя, не сравнивайте себя ни с кем! Каждый из нас уникален!!!!


хорошо сказано! Меня тут долго не было, инет не работал, но как то не по себе стало, когда почитала эти дебаты, вы все супер, индивидуальности, в том то и прелесть, посредственностям тут будет скучно!))





> Мой ответ однозначно НЕТ! Я гостей не трогаю, пусть в фойе или холле стоят, общаются, в конце концов наговорятся, так потом меня же будут лучше слушать


я тоже считаю, что подождут, успеют еще выпить и закусить, плохо, когда молодые опаздывают больше, чем на 15 мин, а такое бывает сплошь и рядом, когда гости их час ждут

----------


## Орбита

По поводу работы с детьми. Дети-индикатор. Если вы взрослым лапшу вешаете, они не всегда покажут свое недовольство, постесняются, опять же воспитание не позволит и пр. А вот дети, если им не интересно, разползутся, разбегутся. Их ничего не держит. Поэтому, детям врать и притворяться нельзя. Их надо заинтересовать! Правильно было выше сказано. А чтоб им было интересно, сами окунитесь в атмосферу праздника и поверьте в своих героев! Я за свою практику кем только не была! Не буду перечислять, пальцев не хватит. И сейчас я при случае могу нрядиться в Бабу Ягу или Шапокляк и зажигать! Но я с удовольствием это делаю, со вкусом! Сама хочу и сама могу. И дети верят и им интересно! Я к чему?! Дорогие мои, не надо бояться детей, надо их любить и доверять. Но! Надо учиться с ними работать. Я поддерживаю коллег.Давайте делиться опытом! Если не жалко. Мне не жалко, у меня 20-летний опыт работы. Я, наверное, имею право!

----------


## optimistka17

Наталья! А в Крыму на слете ты будешь?

----------


## БОС

Давайте еще о конкурсах для свидетелей, ну пожалуйста ( мои см. пост 2828)

----------


## allonwolf

*БОС*,
 Может не в тему влезу, но я сторонник поддерживать традицию связанную со словом "Кисло". Конкурсов уйма и чего они толко не делали. От накрытия празничного стола до поделок из "Оригами". 
Мой вам совет (прошу простить за наглость), вы поинтересуйтесь ненароком у молодых, что лучше всего умеют делать свидетели. Вот вам и конкурс!

Ах да "Кисло"
Все помним, что на "ГОРЬКО" целуются жених с невестой
а вот "КИСЛО" это уже поцелуй для свидетелей =)

----------


## optimistka17

> Давайте еще о конкурсах для свидетелей, ну пожалуйста ( мои см. пост 2828)


 Можно заставить свидетелей собрать у народа мелочь, а потом из монеток выложить имя невесты.
 Можно инсценировать любую забойную песенку(типа сделать клип)

----------


## Очарование

> вот "КИСЛО" это уже поцелуй для свидетелей =)


Никогда не предлагаю свидетелям целоваться! Сейчас очень часто на свадьбу свидетель или свидетельница приходят со своей второй половинкой. Не красиво это, да и не все "половики" правильно поймут! Да и сами свидетели и молодожены предворительно просят и предупреждают, что свидетели не влюбленная пара и не надо их просить целоваться! А иногда объясняют, что у свидетельницы в зале парень будет, если ее поцелует свидетель-на свадьбе не обойтись без драки!!!
Да и потом, свидетели могут быть просто малознакомы между собой! а то и не знакомы вообще!!!! 
Один раз гости стали настаивать на "горько" для свидетелей! Так я как посмотрела на 2-х минутное ломание бедных ребят, которые совсем не горели желанием целоваться под крики гостей "сладко"... выглядело нелепо, мы выкрутились: Свидетель поцеловал руку свидетельницы и я переключила внимание гостей на конкурс.
Сама не делал, но видела вот такой конкурс со свидетелями:
2 стула, на приличном расстоянии друг от друга. На один стул ставят свидетельницу, а свидетелю дают задание перенести ее со стула на стул 10-ю разными способами-повтряться нельзя!!! Было весело! Но опять-же не на всякую публику!

----------


## optimistka17

Когда готовлю свадьбу,прошу молодых заполнить анкету. один из вопросов Знакомы ли свидетели? Встречаются(т.е они-пара) или будут на свадьбе их половинки. Всегда предупреждаю, что сама не буду провоцировать это самое горько-кисло, но ведь 50-80 гостей, выпив рюмку могут орать:"Перелей из кружки в кружку,-поцелуй свидетель дружку!"
Так вот, предупреждаю свидетельницу, чтоб подставила щечку, легкий "Чмок." И все... Проехали... А если особо одаренные продолжают орать, что их такой поцелуй не устраивает, я тут же комментирую. "Да молодые свидетели , неумелые. Им еще учиться и учиться. Вот как раз молодожены и проведут курс обучения." И переключаю внимание гостей на молодоженов...

----------


## Анюша

Всем здравствуйте! Рада к вам присоединиться....Я сама не очень давно начала проводить свадьбы (год), но вот детскими празниками занимаюсь очень давно... И могу сказать что работа с детьми, в большинстве своем, для меня - большое наслаждение... Во-первых потому, что я выхожу в каком-то образе, а во-вторых, я сама себя чувствую себя ребенком рядом с ними и просто наслаждаюсь праздником... Взрослые мероприятия тоже мне очень нравятся (иначе бы я ими не занималась), но требуют от меня намного большего напряжения, может быть из-за того, что еще не очень много опыта...
Что касается свидетелей... То я стараюсь всегда обратить на них внимание и дать им какое-нибудь задание, а вот какое задание, я заранее обговариваю с молодыми (они то знают своих друзей лучше, чем я) и могу сказать, что у меня все свидели целовались с большой охотой, даже если им никто не подсказывал этого делать... Даже которые в первый раз видели друг друга.... :Aga:

----------


## Ильич

Привет Братам и Сестрам Сябрам... Первая ведущая из Минска.. Раскажи, раскажи как там в Минске, кто самый лучший, почем у вас гонорары в рублях россии или уе, и вообще КАК?

----------


## Януська

Ильич, это моя протеже :biggrin:  Анюта, здоровская ведущая и очень душевный человечек, так что привечайте, принимайте :)))

----------


## Ильич

> Ильич, это моя протеже   Анюта, здоровская ведущая и очень душевный человечек, так что привечайте, принимайте :)))


У вас длинные руки... из Мурманска до Минска достают и протэжируют....

----------


## Януська

Ну, так як же ж :) Тамадинское братство - интернациональное. Мурманск-Минск - полное созвучие, почти побратимы :biggrin:

----------


## Анюша

> Привет Братам и Сестрам Сябрам... Первая ведущая из Минска.. Раскажи, раскажи как там в Минске, кто самый лучший, почем у вас гонорары в рублях россии или уе, и вообще КАК?


И вам большой привет....Спасибо за теплое приветствие.... Кто у нас самый лучший? Трудно сказать.... каждый хорош по своему... гонорары тоже у каждого свои, но как я поняла из общения с Яной и с ведущими и с других городов, что наши гонорары намного меньше ваших Российских, но энтузиазма тоже хватает, поэтому я здесь... надеюсь с удовольствием пообщаться с вами....

----------


## Анюша

> Ну, так як же ж :) Тамадинское братство - интернациональное. Мурманск-Минск - полное созвучие, почти побратимы :biggrin:


Конечно, это не братство Минска и Мурманска, а скорее всех людей, любящих свое дело и не важно из какого они города...
Яночка, спасибо за такую приятную характеристику....

----------


## Януська

Фу ты госспади Ильич, ну и напугал!!! Глянула на аватар и промелькнула мысль: Что это с ним? :eek: и только потом тебя с краешку разглядела :biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

Все своих детей демонстрируют, я тоже -Катя, дочь....

----------


## optimistka17

Ильич! Наши форумчане кое-кто детей с собой в Крым берут. А ты? Катя с нами?

----------


## Анюша

А вы ее тоже приобщаете к своей деятельности?

----------


## Ильич

Она по другим делам... Все больше по рок фестивалям по заграницам, в Польше была, в Венгрию в Будапешт в прошлом году сьездила, в Испангию собирается....

----------


## Анюша

Ого....классно... успехов ей...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Подскажите, пожалуйста, почему, когда пытаешься отправит сообщение, часто пишет: Обновите страницу ? Приходится снова регестрироваться. Или я что-то делаю не так? А ещё, как правильно вставлять цитату в ответ. Ликбез для бестолковых. 
Ещё вопросик. Какие темы вы обговариваете в анкете для молодожёнов?

----------


## optimistka17

По поводу регистрации, могу высказать только свое предположение. Ты,наверно ,забываешь поставить галочку в квадратике запомнить имя и пароль. 
По поводу цитаты , я сама только недавно разобралась. Прочитала чужое сообщение.Левой кнопкой мышки провела по тексту, который будет твоей цитатой,этот текст выделится на синем фоне.После этого переходишь в левый квадратик со своими данными(аватар)  и щелкаешь на фразу "цитата выделенного" Твоя фраза перескакивает  в новое сообщение И ты продолжаешь писать дальше..
 А что касаемо вопросов анкеты, то у меня их достаточно много, если интересно, то выложу, но попозже. Я еще не так хорошо печатаю. Может удастся скопировать сканером и просто выложить, но еще не умею...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> щелкаешь на фразу "цитата выделенного" Твоя фраза перескакивает  в новое сообщение И ты продолжаешь писать дальше..


Спасибо! Понемногу осваиваюсь.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Твоя фраза перескакивает  в новое сообщение И ты продолжаешь писать дальше..


Ещё раз!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> А что касаемо вопросов анкеты, то у меня их достаточно много, если интересно, то выложу, но попозже


Заранее оч. благадарна  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Анкета молжлдоженов


Одна пара приехали как то ко мне после посещения одного тамады и сказали - что он заставил их заполнять огромную анкету, им это не понравилось - дословно: такой зануда - ему только на таможне работать, а не свадьбы вести! Я стала обходиться минимумом информации, а то, что запоминала из беседы - после ухода молодых пишу к себе в блокнотик!

----------


## optimistka17

На всех не угодишь. У меня забирают анкету, заполняют ее дома , а потом приносят вместе с задатком. Иногда делаем все сразу. Если приходят ко мне с предоплатой, то и анкету, если не торопятся заполняют сразу. Если это делаю я под их диктовку, то уходит на это каких-то 10 минут. Но зато выигрывает свадьба. Я же здесь же , в анкете помечаю, в разводе родители или нет, менять партнеров во время танца или нет и т.д.
 Я могу обойтись и короткими сведениями, но обычно молодым нравиться, что я к их свадьбе ГОТОВЛЮСЬ!. У меня еще ни разу не было, чтоб молодые высказали неудовольствие по поводу заполнения анкеты...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Вопросы по гостям в анкету не включаю, а прошу написать список гостей, а там уточнить, кто они такие. Ещё уточняю, будут ли на свадьбе дети и какого возраста, обговариваем заключительный танец молодых, под какую музыку, уточняю, поющие молодые или нет, поющие ли гости. Иногда компания попадается ну совсем не поющая! Вот бывают такие люди и ничего сними не поделашь. Поэтому большой упор уже на это не делаешь.

----------


## optimistka17

Спрашивать у молодых поющие у них гости или нет зачастую просто бесполезно..... Они этого зачастую не знают.....
 Вы же знаете, что если молодые рассказали, что гости у них заводные, веселые, активные, то в реальной жизни все будет скорее всего с точностью наоборот.
 А если говорят:"Ой , вряд ли наши гости будут переодеваться , в таких костюмированных и т.д. конкурсах  участвовать,", то на деле эти гости радуются конкурсам, ну прям как дети малые...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

С этим я согласно. Но я частенько провожу "Апож" ( где-то вы его обсуждали, видела). Если молодые поющие, провожу для них, как они будут понимать друг друга. Если поющие свекровь с тёщей, то подвожу к тому. что для них теперь очень важно взаимопонимание. И тогда испытание для них. Но хочу оговориться, что "Апож" идёт хорошо только для небольших компаний. И не стоит проводить его для людей старшего поколения. Они обычно все вместе начинают тихонечко подпевать загаданную песню.

----------


## optimistka17

> Если молодые поющие, провожу для них, как они будут понимать друг друга.


 А это как?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> optimistka17


Мне не понятен вопрос. Вы знаете, что такое "Апож"? То. что я скажу молодожёнам, это зависит, какие они, молодые или не очень, пожили уже вместе (что сейчас расиространено) или нет и т.п. И уже исходя из этого подвожу к вопросу о их взаимопонимании. Вот и проверяем, как они друг друга понимают. Можно этот конкурс и для свидетелей проводить. Вариантов много.

----------


## optimistka17

> Вы знаете, что такое "Апож"?


Если я правильно поняла, то это значит, что кто-то напевает несколько строк песни, потом компьютер "переворачивает" песенку наоборот и включается этот перевернутый текст. Участник пытается повторить эту белеберду. Компьютер "переворачивает" этот текст. И выдает песню, которую второй участник должен  угадать... 
 Может ты имела в виду что-то другое?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Всё верно. Один из участников поёт куплет, другому в это время одеваем наушники с любой весёлой громкой песней. И дальше как сказали. Проходит на УРА. Молодёжь просят повторить и сними.

----------


## optimistka17

Я это знаю, но никогда не проводила т.к. диджей на работу компьютер не берет. У него на банкете только читалки...

----------


## БОС

Там программка используется не сложная. Я работаю с мужем и музыка у нас только с компа. Использую запись иногда, когда просят, конкурс есть один прикольно-эротический! ( провожу ТОЛЬКО с согласия молодых) Здесь, на форуме нашла его = НИТКУ ВСТАВИТЬ В ИГОЛКУ= с закрытыми глазами и подсказками ( которые и записывают) Только я провожу по другому.

----------


## optimistka17

> и музыка у нас только с компа


 А не было такого, чтоб компьютер на свадьбе завис?

----------


## БОС

БЫВАЛО!!!! Но у нас все в дубле есть, кроме микрофонов! И колонки, и усилок, и комп, и пульт - все свое!

----------


## optimistka17

Если у вас дубль, то разве вы на банкет повезете второй усилок, второй комп и комплект колонок?.Потому я и предпочитаю, чтоб музыка на банкете шла с парочки сидюков, а не с компа.. А если в идеале, то комп- это на банкете просто дополнение...

----------


## БОС

У нас сейчас почти не встретишь работающих с сидюками, все с компами или живая музыка ( тоже не часто) - а у нас очень хорошие друзья и в случае чего, бросают свои дела и летят к нам с заменой ( два раза было - за 4,5 года работы) 15-20 мин. гости выдерживают или в кафе включают свою музыку. Нормально обошлось - без конфликтов. А вообще Олег мой следит за аппаратурой очень хорошо. Дома устраивает т.н. ПРОГОНЫ

----------


## Анюша

> На всех не угодишь. У меня забирают анкету, заполняют ее дома , а потом приносят вместе с задатком. Иногда делаем все сразу. Если приходят ко мне с предоплатой, то и анкету, если не торопятся заполняют сразу. Если это делаю я под их диктовку, то уходит на это каких-то 10 минут. Но зато выигрывает свадьба. Я же здесь же , в анкете помечаю, в разводе родители или нет, менять партнеров во время танца или нет и т.д.
> Я могу обойтись и короткими сведениями, но обычно молодым нравиться, что я к их свадьбе ГОТОВЛЮСЬ!. У меня еще ни разу не было, чтоб молодые высказали неудовольствие по поводу заполнения анкеты...
> __________________





> Вопросы по гостям в анкету не включаю, а прошу написать список гостей, а там уточнить, кто они такие. Ещё уточняю, будут ли на свадьбе дети и какого возраста, обговариваем заключительный танец молодых, под какую музыку,


У меня тоже есть пдобная Анкета, но заполняю я ее всегда сама в процессе разговора с молодоженами и им это обычно тоже нравится, правда раньше, когда, я им предлагала заполнить анкету, некоторых это пугало... Поэтому лучше самой.... Тоже интересуюсь и детьми, и музыкой, и совсем пожилыми людьми... всем и могу сказать, что это все очень помогает в подготовке к каждой свадьбе....




> если говорят:"Ой , вряд ли наши гости будут переодеваться , в таких костюмированных и т.д. конкурсах участвовать,", то на деле эти гости радуются конкурсам, ну прям как дети малые...


Точно на все 100%

----------


## optimistka17

> У меня тоже есть пдобная Анкета


А выложи свою анкету. Если можно. Давно хочу свою как-то переделать, усовершенствовать, что ли Может у тебя что полезное возьму...

----------


## Анюша

Выложу, но не думаю, что она лучше....
Дата_______________________

ФИО жениха____________________________________________________
ФИО невесты_____________________________________________________
Телефоны:Ж_____________________________Н_______________________
Основное занятие, характеристика, увлечения
Ж_______________________________________________________________
Н________________________________________________________________

Количество дней празднования __________, 
1-й день
Время росписи _______, время начала банкета________Время окончания банкета_______
Место проведения банкета__________________________________________
Венчание:	дата___________время_______
Выступление артистов ________________________________________________________
2-й день
Время начала банкета____________Время окончания банкета___________
Выступление артистов ____________________________________________

Количество людей_________: молодежь_________________(м/ж____________________), средний возраст________________________
Пожилые люди_______________, дети___________(возраст_____).

ФИО матери жениха________________________профессия_____________
Небольшая характеристика________________________________________

ФИО отца жениха__________________________ профессия ____________
Небольшая характеристика________________________________________

ФИО матери невесты_______________________ профессия ____________
Небольшая характеристика____________________________________
ФИО отца невесты_____________________________________ профессия Небольшая характеристика________________________________________
ФИО свидетельницы_______________________________________________
Небольшая характеристика________________________________________
ФИО свидетеля___________________________________________________
Небольшая характеристика________________________________________
ФИО бабушек и дедушек невесты__________________________________ 
ФИО Бабушек и дедушек жениха_____________________________________
ФИО братьев и сестер невесты (указать старшинство и возраст, характеристику)_____________________________________________

ФИО братьев и сестер жениха (указать старшинство и возраст, характеристику)________________________________________

Крестные родители (ФИО, характеристика)___________________
Сваты (ФИО, характеристика)______________________________

Список гостей


Сценарий 
Осыпание (лепестками роз, крупой, конфетти)_________________________________________

Встреча родителей (хлеб-соль, разбитие бокалов)______________________________________

Дарение подарков (в начале, в середине, в конце, на второй день) __________________________

(Представление каждого гостя в отдельности, живая очередь, раздельно гости жениха и гости невесты) _________________________________________________________________

Обряд «Кто первенец» ________________________________________________________

Зажигание семейного очага___________________________________

Разрезание свадебного торта (торт, каравай, 2 торта, 2 каравая)___________________________
(денежный аукцион; творческий аукцион – песня, тост, анекдот, танец; во время дарения подарков, просто расдача)_________________________________________ (середина 1-го дня, конец 1-го дня, середина 2-го дня, конец 2-го дня)_______________________________________________

Обряд «Прощание с фатой» (конец 1-го дня, после венчания, 2-й день)_____________________ (снятие фаты, повязывание платочка, танец невесты с незамужними девушками)__________________

Обряд «Бросание букета» (Бросание букета, выбор стоя в кругу, бросание фаты)______________

Снятие подвязки (сидя, стоя; руками, зубами)_________________________________________

Бросание подвязки (бросание подвязки, выбор стоя в кругу)______________________________

Фейерверк (да, нет) __________ (конец 1-го дня, конец 2-го дня)

Дарение невестой подарков родственникам жениха (да, нет)___________ (во время одаривания молодых, в середине 1-го дня, в середине 2-го дня) ______________________________

Предоставление слова гостям (всем – вместо тостов; только основным (родители, свидетели, бабушки – остальные по большому желанию)___________________________________________

Кража (невесты, туфельки, жениха)_________________________________________________
(Запланировано, спонтанно)________________________________________________________

Выкуп (жених, свидетель, свидетельница, другие)_____________________________________
Денежные сборы (продажа первого поцелуя, ползунки, распродажа свадебного торта, лотерейка-аукцион, продажа свадебной газеты)__________________________________________

Небольшие испытания для молодых________________
для родителей_________________

Первый танец, последний танец (музыка)________________________________________



Особые пожелания (Ожидания, желания, нежелания, представления) _________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Конкурсы, список призов 

Основное занятие, увлечения, хобби, интересы:
Ж_______________________________________________________________
Н________________________________________________________________

Любимые фильмы, книги, сказки_____________________________________
Симпатия к известным личностям (актерам, певцам, спортсменам, политикам и др.)_________________________________________________
Предпочитаемая музыка, любимые композиции___________________________________

Знакомство (можно рассказать где, когда познакомились, как это случилось)___________

----------


## optimistka17

Очень даже полезная анкета . У меня есть так называемое приложение, где я уточняю многие моменты по сценарию. А у тебя все объеденено вместе. Так, наверно удобнее.

----------


## Януська

Ну вы девчоки даете  :Vah:   Я кроме имен молодоженов и родителей, а так же всех временнЫх и количественных вопросов ничего не спрашиваю. Конечно в процессе беседы многие моменты обсуждаются, я для себя помечаю что то, но в качестве анкеты не даю.

----------


## optimistka17

В сезон у меня бывает наперед взято от 8 до 11 свадеб. Случалось, что в январе на август заказывали. Как же я могу все упомнить? Нет, склерозом я не страдаю, но предпочитаю элементарную систематизацию того, что мне выдали молодожены или родители. Накануне  банкета я пробежала глазками свои записи и полный порядок! Проведу так, как хотел заказчик! Конечно , с каким-то сюрпризом от себя. Но, чтоб молодые чувствовали, что их свадьбу я  индивидуально готовила. Это неважно, что на всю подготовку у меня ушло 15 минут... Нет, я за разумные анкеты...

----------


## optimistka17

Исходя из вышесказанного мой обновленный вариант(надеюсь старый Наталья удалит)


Дата свадьбы______ЗАГС_________Время регистрации___ Время гостям на банкет_________
Банкетный зал__________ Его адрес______________
 Кол-во гостей____ Осн. возраст гостей___От жениха___чел. От невесты___чел
 Дети_______чел. Незамужние девушки____чел Холостые парни________чел.
Ф.И.О. невесты______________________________________________________
Ф.И.О, жениха______________________________________________________
Родители невесты____________________________________________________ __________________________________________________________________
Родители жениха____________________________________________________ __________________________________________________________________
Свидетели_________________________________________ _______________
Знакомы ли, встречаются ли, будут ли их "половинки"?______________
«скрытые» таланты свидетелей____________________________________
Бабушки,дедушки(Ж)________________________________________________
Бабушки, дедушки(Н)________________________________________________
Крестные родители(Ж)_______________________________________________
Крестные родители (Н)_______________________________________________
Родные братья, сестры(Ж)_____________________________________________
Родные, братья, сестры (Н)____________________________________________
Гости из др городов_________________________________________________
Обязательные обряды____________________________________________ ________________________________________________________________
Поющие,танцующие,юморные гости_____________________________________
Почетные гости_____________________________________________________
Вручение подарков (сразу или за 2 столом)  ___Аукционы_________________ 
Наличие шоу-программы______________________________________________
Пожелания по играм-конкурсам________________________________________
Пожелания по наличию костюмов_______________________________________
Пожелания по участию молодоженов____________________________________
Пожелания по выкупам_______________________________________________
Чего не должно быть_________________________________________________
Первый танец молодых____________________________________ 
Танец родителей____________________________Обмен партнерами________
Танец невесты с папой_______Жениха с мамой_______Жениха с тещей_______
Финальный танец молодых____________________________________________
Пожелания по музыке(Любимые и нелюбимые исполнители ,стили)___________
Немного о невесте __________________________________________________ __________________________________________________________________ 
Немного о женихе____________________________________________ ____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Краткая история знакомства________________________________________ __________________________________________________________________
Финал. Букет____Подвязка_____Семейный очаг_______Снятие  фаты________
Видеооператор__________________Фотограф_______________________
Музыка____________Наличие световых  приборов_________________
Фейерверк_______Пиротехнические хлопушки______Лепесткы роз________
Тамада покупает для молодоженов___________________________ на сумму__
Время завешения работы___________
Телефоны заказчиков Родители_____________ Молодые___________________
Мобильная связь____________________________________________________
Предоплата_________ Остаток_____________

----------


## Анюша

> Очень даже полезная анкета . У меня есть так называемое приложение, где я уточняю многие моменты по сценарию. А у тебя все объеденено вместе. Так, наверно удобнее.


Это удобнее тем, что многие молодые не со всеми традиционными моментами согласны, а такая анкета сразу позволяет выяснить и зафиксировать, что оставитть, что удалить, что прибавить




> Накануне банкета я пробежала глазками свои записи и полный порядок! Проведу так, как хотел заказчик! Конечно , с каким-то сюрпризом от себя.


О! это по моему...



Новая Анкета - по моему, все что надо...

----------


## optimistka17

Да новая -это комбинация старой и приложения..

----------


## Марья

> Я кроме имен молодоженов и родителей, а так же всех временнЫх и количественных вопросов ничего не спрашиваю. Конечно в процессе беседы многие моменты обсуждаются, я для себя помечаю что то, но в качестве анкеты не даю.


аналогично

----------


## optimistka17

Если подходить к свадьбе формально, то мне и надо знать всего лишь дату, место и время.  А там включится автопилот и все будем соображать на месте. 
Не знаю может учительакая привычка срабатывет (5лет как со школы ушла, но все же...) Не могла в свое время прийти не продумав ход урока.  Так и на свадьбу иду полностью подготовленной. Чтоб не спрашивать потом у родителей бьем бокалы при встрече или нет. Меняем партнеров во время танца родителей? и все остальное в том же духе. Допускаю мелкую корректировку на месте. Но основная канва должна быть. Именно такой стиль работы и такой подход к работе мне и позволяет работать без провалов. Привычка,выработанная с детства. Если что-то делаешь, то делай это хорошо! Или не делай вообще. 
 Ну как же я угадаю, что у родителей через месяц серебрянная свадьба, если не спросила об этом на встрече и не пометила себе в анкете?. Я ж не Павел Глоба по глазам читать... Анкета-это шикарная возможность облегчить себе труд. Если хотите-научная организация труда.
 Нет, я никого не призываю делать так, как я. 
Работайте так, как вам удобнее... Мы все очень разные... Что хорошо для одного, то совсем не подходит другому...

----------


## БОС

А я  согласна с анкетой! Кое-что для себя беру!!!

----------


## maknata

> надеюсь старый Наталья удалит


Сделано!:wink:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Так и на свадьбу иду полностью подготовленной. Чтоб не спрашивать потом у родителей бьем бокалы при встрече или нет





> Если что-то делаешь, то делай это хорошо! Или не делай вообще.


Вот это молодец! Молодожёны должны видеть, чувствовать, что праздник для них и только для них, а не по шаблону, который катит на всех свадьбах. И из анкет ваших кое-что для себя взяла. Спасибо.

----------


## Инна Р.

> что праздник для них и только для них, а не по шаблону,


С этими словами полностью согласна, но анкета тут ни при чем. Не так уж сложно выпытать у молодых все, что тебе нужно в беседе, а потом записать. Мне например совсем не важно в каком именно загсе регестрируются молодые, как их фамилия, сколько холостых и незамужних ( дастаточно спросить бросаем буке и подвязку- если да, то есть холостые и незамужние ). Может быть такой опрос сложнее, чем дотшная анкета, но если ты умеешь обойтись без неё, это вовсе не значит - что ты работаешь формально!!! и уж тем более не значит - что работаешь плохо! Это я по поводу цитаты: *Или не делай вообще.*

----------


## Анюша

> Может быть такой опрос сложнее, чем дотшная анкета, но если ты умеешь обойтись без неё, это вовсе не значит - что ты работаешь формально!!!


Что вы!!! Конечно же нет.... ПРосто, как говорила Оптимистка17 


> Мы все очень разные... Что хорошо для одного, то совсем не подходит другому...


У нас разные подходы к работе, разные особенности храктера, внимания, памяти, восприятия, и каждый вибирает себе тот способ подготовки, который для него наиболее удобен....
Я работаю с анкетой, и для меня это очень удобно.... для других это нудятина и ненужная суета... и это правильно, но для них, а не для меня...

----------


## Орбита

Девчата, зря критикуете. Каждый работает так, как ему удобно. Мы для этого и на форуме общаемся, чтоб поделиться опытом. Если что-то интересное для себя находим, то берем на вооружение.А если кому-то кажется, что предложенное -хрень, то и не делай так, делай по- своему. Никто никому ничего не навязывает! Это мое мнение. А за информацию ВСЕМ СПАСИБО!!! Я, например, на форуме нашла кладезь мудрости народной, которую не могла найти в Инете за три года копания.А здесь же -все специалисты своего дела. И советуют то, что проверено годами! В этом-то вся и суть!

----------


## Анюша

*Орбита*,
 ПОлностью поддерживаю!!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Девчата, зря критикуете


Я, чесно говоря не критикую - я тоже хотела подсказать, что длинная анкета не всегда хорошо, потому что услышала это от молодых! просто присмотритесь - если у вас побывали клиенты, заполнили анкету, а потом нашли другого ведущего - не связанно ли это  с анкетой? Даже если вы не услышали от них недовольство по этому поводу! Думаю, что отказываясь от наших услуг не один клиент честно не говорит причину... Но, уходя от вас он должен иметь приподнятое настроение и предвкушение праздника.... Конечно, все мы будем поступать всегда как нам удобно, но быть бдительным не помешает!!! Девочки больше не спорю, извините!!!

----------


## Анюша

> я тоже хотела подсказать, что длинная анкета не всегда хорошо, потому что услышала это от молодых!


Дело в том, что они даже и не заполняют эту анкету, просто в процессе разговора, абсолютно естественного разговора, всю информацию я записываю в свою анкету, просто немного систематизированно, а молодые эту анкету даже могут и не видеть.... Анкета не для них, а для меня... Просто, что бы  запомнить, мне легче записать, но так как часто обсуждаемые вопросы с разными парами совпадают, я сделала для себя анкету, куда и подставляю нужную мне информацию....
Я не задаю тупо вопросы по анкете и записываю, а просто обсуждаю с ними их пожелания, а для себя тихонечко уже систематизирую...

----------


## Инна Р.

> что их свадьбу я индивидуально готовила


И еще одно маленькое дополнение, оно, наверно, больше к прохф.хитростям относится, но пишу здесь, продолжая об анкете - я, например, специально 3-4 вопроса (которые мне необходимы) на встрече не задаю,(особенно если до банкета далеко, что б был повод позвонить и о себе напомнить), а спрашиваю по телефону  постепенно, позванивая иногда - тогда клиенты знают - что ты о них помнишь, к свадьбе готовишься и они спокойны!

----------


## Инна Р.

> а молодые эту анкету даже могут и не видеть....


Вот это совсем другое дело!!!:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

Уточняю. Я ОЧЕНЬ сомневаюсь, что кто-то ушел от меня только потому, что его отпугнула анкета. Я анкету заполняю только если это уже МОЙ заказчик. А если это из разряда "ходунов", то свою анкету я ему давать не  собираюсь. И время на заполнение анкеты тоже тратить не буду. 
    Мы как-то очень долго застряли на этой теме. Я поделилась своими наработками Могу уточнить для чего  мне нужна анкета. В пик сезона у меня бывает до 4-6 встреч с  потенциальными заказчиками. Какие-то остаются, а какие-то уходят. Иногда приходится выступать в роли администратора. Т.е. показывать чужую работу и брать заказ не на себя, а на того человека, которого показывала. Случается также, что одни заказчики еще не ушли, а другие уже пришли. Если я ничего не буду заполнять в анкете в процессе разговора, то где гарантия, что я ничего не перепутаю? Считайте, что я перестраховщица и придерживаюсь принципа, "что написано пером, то не вырубишь топором". Вы ведь тоже после ухода заполняете  данные себе в блокнотик. Фактически заполняя анкету... Просто у меня это вид бланка, который удобен МНЕ. 
 Вот , например, в каком Загсе роспись?. У нас есть загсы, , которые практикуют первый танец уже в загсе... Есть загсы, в которых всегда накладки, сдвиг по времени и я уже зараннее знаю, что молодожены опоздают не чуть-чуть, а предут гораздо позже, чем планировали. Опять же, потихоньку входит в моду выездная роспись. 
 А количество незамужних девушек мне нужно хотя бы приблизительно. Если незамужних всего 2, то даже если есть кому бросить букет, то какой хоровод  сосвечами вокруг молодых в финале ,если этих незамужних всего лишь две.? И так все остальное.
Раздел "Чего не надо проводить" появился не сразу, а в связи с участившимися повторами. Или молодые за последний год побывали на 5 свадьбах у друзей, а теперь сами решили пожениться. И представьте себе на всех свадьбах была пресловутая Репка или Распределение супружеских обязанностей... Хорошие моменты.?  Наверно,да. Надо ли ЭТО моим молодоженам? Нет.. Почему? Да им это преелось... Ведь все 5 пар будут и у них в гостях. 
У меня бывает часть вопросов в анкете остается незаполненными. Это в конце концов не отдел кадров, где принимают на работу и требуют обязательное заполнение бумаг. Воспринимайте анкету как своего помощника и тогда убедитесь в ее полезности...
 А почему уходят заказчики?
 Да прежде всего из-за цены.... А еще кому-то надо тамада-мужчина. Для них половой признак ведущего стоит на первом месте.
 Кому -то не подходит возраст ведущего. Кто-то не хочет брать молодую девочку( в данном случае не себя имею ввиду). А кого-то не устроил внешний вид или манера ведения. Ведь если кто настроен на пошлятину, на спаивание гостей, то я явно не найду общего языка с таким заказчиком. Ну не подходим мы друг другу.
 Если бы мне пришла в голову мысль, что тут замешана анкета, я бы давно купила себе диктофон....

----------


## Орбита

*optimistka17*,
 Не переживай ты так, дорогая! Совсем не в анкете дело. Много обстоятельств могут повлиять на выбор клиента. Это их право в конце концов. Просто девчонки хотели помочь советом. Все же хотят оказать услугу. И спасибо всем за участие. Я лично -ЗА. Просто для беседы нам надо выбирать тон соответсвенный. Никаких нравоучений! Только беседа на равных! Мы все -мастера своего дела. И все, прежде всего - друзья. Пусть виртуальные, но -друзья! и ссориться, дерзить, высмеивать друг друга... ни-ни!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Предлагаю побеседовать на другую тему - вручение подарков....:frown: 
Я её уже не раз поднимала, но так и не придумалось ничего подходящего, снова эту тему слегка заторнули, предложили шарики с записками - интересный ход, но для маленткой свадьбы! Есть еще предложение - дарить вначале - но, молодые всегда этот вариант отвергают, говорят все голодные приедут- лучше сразу всех за стол.
У нас повсеместно принято такое занудное действие - между первым и вторым столом молодые в центе зала, все к ним подходят и дарят... Печальней момента на свадьбе не бывает!!! Даже вытряхивание  денег из гостей можно податье сли не прикольно - то интересно! А как устроить эту ЦЕРЕМОНИЮ, я не знаю.....

----------


## optimistka17

Пару раз у меня было так... Не хотят молодые, чтобы к ним  выстраивалась шеренга гостей, чтоб вручить цветы-подарки?. Приезжали зараннее, до прихода гостей. Так ,как в случае юбилеев, когда юбиляр встречает тех, кто пришел к нему на праздник. Да, встречи с караваем тогда не будет Но кто-то готов от нее отказаться. Зато после того ,как все подарки будут вручены, а желающие и сфоткаться с молодыми успели, тогда можно выстроить гостей живым коридором и под фанфары пригласить молодых за стол...

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Предлагаю побеседовать на другую тему - вручение подарков.... 
> Я её уже не раз поднимала, но так и не придумалось ничего подходящего, снова эту тему слегка заторнули, предложили шарики с записками - интересный ход, но для маленткой свадьбы! Есть еще предложение - дарить вначале - но, молодые всегда этот вариант отвергают, говорят все голодные приедут- лучше сразу всех за стол.


хорошая тема, я бы тоже для себя взяла что нибудь. Я уже рассказывала, но может кто не видела, как я провожу вручение. Провожу игру с буквами ПОДАРКИ
Если народу много, ты вызываю по 7 чел от каждой так сказать команды, т е 7 чел со стороны жениха, и столько же со стороны невесты. И жених и невеста после каждого вопроса выстраивают свою команду в то слово, которое прозвучало в загадке.  Это уже второй стол, народ уже не против поиграть немного, если народу мало, то всего 7 человек, и они сами должны выстроиться в слова


На подарки

Чтоб с годочками детишек
Был бы полный огород,
Нужно точно, без сомнений
Вам скорей пополнить РОД!

Если все в семье отлично,
Это очень добрый знак!
Чтобы не было, как в басне
Там, где лебедь, щука, РАК!

Пожелаем в этой жизни
Облететь весь целый мир
Это будет чуть попозже, 
А пока продолжим  ПИР!

Дом пусть будет полной чашей,
Гости ходят прям с утра!
Будет черной, будет красной, 
На столе вашем – ИКРА!

Если вы пришли на свадьбу,
То кричите – горько!
А домой пришли под утро, 
Ждет вас дома – ПОРКА!

Все слова вы угадали,
Поднимайте чарки!
Будут гости с наслажденьем,
Вам дарить – ПОДАРКИ!

А теперь мы начнем представленье
Подарков свадебных врученье,
Гостей любезных поздравленья,
Друзей и старших наставленья.
Встаньте, супруги молодые!
Пришли к вам близкие, родные:
Поздравить вас, вручить свои дары.
Смотрите представленье свадебной игры!

Тут по одному быстренько прогоняем гостей, всем хочется сказать слова, заранее прошу когда молодых еще нет, не зачитывать занудные пожелания из открыток, лучше своими словами, и вроде как все проходит норма. 
А у кого еще как?

----------


## Lutova

Вот сидит невеста, а рядом с ней жених,
Посмотрите все друзья, пожалуйста, на них,
Как они прекрасны, как они чисты,
Да это просто символ любви и красоты.

Клёвые ребята – парочка отпад,
Наших поздравлений примите водопад,
Пожеланий тонны шлём Вам без затей,
Бабок – миллионы, пятерых детей. 

Вам крутую тачку предсказать хотим,
Дачу на Канарах, по ночам интим.
Да не забывайте, братанов друзей,
В гости приглашайте, нас толпою всей.



Предков уважайте, ведь теперь они,
Все у вас едины - на двоих одни.
Чтоб свекровь и тёща, обожали Вас,
И тогда житуха будет высший класс.

Молодой, ты тёщу, должен уважать,
Исполнять желанья, чтить и ублажать.
Если пожелает, кофе у кровать,
Не волынь родимый, надо подавать.

Ну а ты невеста, так люби свекровь,
Что бы, не пришлось ей, портить тебе кровь,
Подавай ей тапки, угощай борщом,
А на день рожденья одари плащом.



Перевоплотились мы в рэперов крутых,
Что бы так поздравить наших молодых,
Пусть же все невзгоды развеятся как дым.
Горько. Горько. Горько. Горько молодым!

----------


## Анюша

> я, например, специально 3-4 вопроса (которые мне необходимы) на встрече не задаю,(особенно если до банкета далеко, что б был повод позвонить и о себе напомнить), а спрашиваю по телефону постепенно, позванивая иногда - тогда клиенты знают - что ты о них помнишь, к свадьбе готовишься и они спокойны!


А я хоть и все стараюсь выяснить при встрече, но все равно вопросы, что бы связаться находятся... что-то уточнить, что-то напомнить, что-то предложить (вдруг новая идея) и просто банально... напомнить про конкретный список гостей, призы, уточнить о музыке... да и др. возникают по ходу...





> Есть еще предложение - дарить вначале - но, молодые всегда этот вариант отвергают, говорят все голодные приедут- лучше сразу всех за стол.


А у мне встречались только такие, которые хотят именно в начале и я считаю, это оптимальный вариант.....

----------


## Lutova

Я новичок на вашем форуме,  это я выложила свадебный РЄП, даю гостям цветные парики, и они поют под минусовку. Провожу всегда, всем нравится. Текст по моей просьбе написал один очень талантливый человек.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Пусть же все невзгоды развеятся как дым.


Может чуть по другому - что бы невзгоды не вспоминать в радостный день -
И всем чесным народом мы скандируем им -
Горько!Горько!Горько! Горько молодым!
 И еще маленько -
Ну, а ты, невест а, всегда люби свекровь!
Ведь слово свекровь родилось от-слов своя и кровь!

А все остальное - хорошо! Спасибо за идею.




> На подарки


Инна, тоже спасибо!

----------


## нарспи

*Lutova*,
 КЛассный рэп. Только гости у тебя ритм сразу ловят?

----------


## Lutova

[QUOTE=нарспи;795401]*Lutova*,
 КЛассный рэп. Только гости у тебя ритм сразу ловят?[/QUOTE


Ритм ловят сразу, а иногда по ходу придумывают свои слова. На юбилее текст другой, они с радостью кричат:" Есс!! все Оккей, у  нашей Тани сегодня юбилей" и т. д. :Vah:

----------


## БОС

Всем доброе время суток! Вопрос кто проводил выездные регистрации, какой текст использовал, на ком оформление выездной ?

----------


## optimistka17

Текст-приближенный к тому, что говорят в загсе. А оформление ложится на плечи  организаторов выездной церемонии если у них нет своей арки, ковровой дорожки, столика подсвечника и прочей лабуды, то они обращаются в оформительские фирмы...

----------


## Djazi

> Я новичок на вашем форуме, это я выложила свадебный РЄП, даю гостям цветные парики, и они поют под минусовку. Провожу всегда, всем нравится. Текст по моей просьбе написал один очень талантливый человек.


А можете минусок выложить к этому Рэпу?

----------


## БОС

Тетя Соня

----------


## optimistka17

Хороша...

----------


## Запах Дождя

ах, не знаю, кто лучше, невеста или т. Соня :)))
Оксан, с новой аватаркой :)

----------


## Орбита

А что тетя Соня обычно делает на свадьбе? По фото видно, что не просто так сидит с невестой.

----------


## optimistka17

Дак Оксана объясняла- под еврейскую музыку ворует невесту

----------


## ruslava

Мы подарки дарим исключительно в начале. Занимает это 5-10 мин. от силы.
Постараюсь написать оправдание и переубедить вас:
1) Многие из гостей не поздравляли молодых в загсе и пришли с цветами. А если подходят дарить цветы, это занимает то же время, что и вручение подарков: те же поздравления (автоматически, не молча ж дарить), та же "очередь".
2) Не знаю как у вас, но много гостей дарят не деньги, а материальные ценности: микроволновки, напр. телевизоры, которые тащат целиком (а не паспорт)на банкет. Не говоря уже об одеялах и подушках :)
Где их девать, если дарение за 2 столом? Куда прятать?
3) Если подарили подарили вначале - потом можно расслабиться, гулять, пить, веселиться, играть, танцевать. А так *минимум час* времени, которое можно потратить с пользой уходит на висняковую паузу, которая сводит на нет все виды работы до этого момента. И поднимать настроение и настраивать на праздник придётся заново.

Из своего опыта:
У нас дарили подарки за 2 столом только раз! Я согласилась на это, и о чём потом ужасно пожалела. 
Но свадьбе было 150 чел. народу. Помещение такое моленькое, что одновременно все даже с мест встать не могли. Тогда ещё микрофон у нас был шнурок - давай его передавать по столам - он весь в салатах, все толкутся, лезут, все говорят длинные речи, при том занудные. После 30 поздравления, (когда ещё 120 осталось), те что поздравили в числе первых, успели уже покурить, вернулись, видят эту бесконечную канитель и говорят: давайте музыку, мы будем танцевать.
Всё! Это был первый и последний раз, когда я согласилась на дарение за столом.
Ребята, даже не спорьте - *ВНАЧАЛЕ!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## ruslava

После встречи молодож. с караваем и приветственных слов вот так мы переходим на подарки:

Молодые кроме ЗАГСА успели побывать в СБЕРЕГАТЕЛЬНОМ БАНКЕ и открыли счёт на свою общую фамилию. В банке им выдали вот такую сберкнижку ( показываю)
Поскольку жизнь им предстоит многогранная, расходы будут распределять по следующим пунктам: машина, (Нужна?) особняк, (Нужен?) свадебное путешествие, бытовая техника, Памперсы, развитие бизнеса. (всё прокомментировать)
Предлагаю финансово поддержать ту часть расходов, которую посчитаете наиболее необходимой.

Этот вариант ещё подходит в случаях, если молодые просят ненавязчиво попросить гостей распечатать конверты. Мол, прекрасный обычай дарить деньги а конвертах, мы приготовыли для вас специальные, подписанные. Смело вкладывайте ваши деньги а наши конверты и т.д. что-то в этом оде...

----------


## Анюша

Интересненько....



> А так минимум час времени, которое можно потратить с пользой уходит на висняковую паузу, которая сводит на нет все виды работы до этого момента. И поднимать настроение и настраивать на праздник придётся заново.


Угу....

----------


## Инна Р.

> вот такую сберкнижку


У мерня большая сберкнижка с разными карманами лежит без дела, сколько не предлагала молодым деньги дуда собирать (вместо ползунков и горшков) - нико ниразу не согласился, может , правда под вручение подарков её приспособить, спасибо за идею!

----------


## optimistka17

> Это был первый и последний раз, когда я согласилась на дарение за столом.
> Ребята, даже не спорьте - ВНАЧАЛЕ!!!!!!!!!


 Не зарекайся! Есть круг людей, особенно в западной Украине, которые , если нет одаривания за вторым столом, считаютэто знаком неуважения к гостям. Как это мне рюмку не поднесли? Как это меня не уважили?. 
 Если из-за того, что ты сначала убедила дарить подарки, а традиции побоку у молодых будут конфликты с гостями, то лучше уж самой подстроиться...

----------


## Анюша

> Если из-за того, что ты сначала убедила дарить подарки, а традиции побоку у молодых будут конфликты с гостями, то лучше уж самой подстроиться...


Согласна...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> а традиции побоку у молодых будут конфликты с гостями


А чаще не у молодых, а у тебя. Если что-то не по гостям, то всегда виноват ведущий. С одной стороны можно понять, каждый думает в первую очередь о себе любимом, считает что его поздравление выстраданное, самое яркое, самое запоминающееся. А какой-то тут пришёл и посмел слово ему не дать для поздравления с вручением подарка.

----------


## Инна Р.

> у молодых будут конфликты с гостями, то лучше уж самой подстроиться...


у меня такое было на татарской свадьбе - молодые сказали - хотим все как у русских ( побывали на свадьбе у друзеи и им све понравилось) ивручение подарков четко обговорили, а гости наехали - по русски говорят плохо и не все... долго не могли понять - что надо встать и идти дарить подарки, пока мамы невесты им чего то на своем не наговорила, и в качестве примера вышла с мужем первой дарить!!! это был ужас!!! Потом объяснила мне, что у них принято, что б родители с чаркой за подарками подходили!

----------


## optimistka17

Именно поэтому-никакой категоричности,друзья! 
Нельзя со своими порядками в чужой монастырь...

----------


## БОС

У меня в прошлом сезоне дарение было 50/50, и два случая, когда молодые ЗАБЫЛИ сказать родителям, что подарки будут в начале! Кто был виноват.... догадайтесь..... конечно тамада! По этому анкета ОПТИМИСТКИ будет теперь и у меня, это своеобразный договор.

----------


## Очарование

*ruslava*,
У меня тоже есть сберегательная книжка!!! Всегда в нее собираю подарки, но не в начале, отвожу на это время на 2 столе-никто не жаловался!!! Надолго не затягивается это мероприятие никогда масимум полчаса, иногда делаю между столами небольшой перерывчик в виде "чтения мыслей"!

----------


## optimistka17

> Кто был виноват.... догадайтесь..... конечно тамада!


Захотят придраться и сделать виноватым тамаду,-так и будет.


> теперь и у меня, это своеобразный договор.


Кто будет считать это договором? Скажут  вам, что это вы сами с собой договаривались.. Могут сделать крайними, что с молодыми поговорили, а родитетей не спросили...

----------


## Запах Дождя

> Всем доброе время суток! Вопрос кто проводил выездные регистрации, какой текст использовал, на ком оформление выездной ?


Оксан, выездную наша Анна может оформить. Да и ты, текст - смотря, какую церемонию хотят молодожены, если по максимуму к европейскому варианту, то они еще и клятвы друг другу пишут...

----------


## БОС

ААААА!!!! Как у нас я знаю! И оформить могу - три арки купила, мне хотелось узнать как у других!!!!!

----------


## Орбита

Разрешите поддержать тех, кто считает, что тамада должен строить свой сценарий с учетом пожеланий и обычаев заказчиков. Конечно, сюрпризные моменты должны быть, но не в таких серьезных вопросах, как вручение подарков. Надо предлагать варианты, а молодые и/или их родители пусть выбирают, что им подходит. у нас в сельской местности, например, почти всегда, крестные мамы/папы ходят с подносами, на один класть подарок, на  другом стоит бутылка с красным бантиком, из которой наливают в рюмку тостующему. И надо обязательно выпить после поздравления и подарка. А молодые в ответ кланяются. Поэтому обряд дарения называем еще "Поклон". Вообщем, неплохой обряд, с душой, с уважением. Я и не тороплюсь убедить заказчиков делать по-современному. Если они сами не попросят.

----------


## ruslava

Мне легче потому, что у нас 99.9% за то, чтоб подарки дарили вначале (я писала, что за всю мою карьеру - только раз было за столом).
По поводу: готовятся поздравлять, и по поводу анкеты.
С молодож. я встречаюсь минимум 2 раза. Первый - знакомимся, психологическая совместимость, я рассказываю им программу, обсуждаем и т.д. Это примерно час-полтора. И беру предоплату. Как правило, такие встречи могут быть и за пол года до свадьбы. Потом мы о друг дружке забываем, пока не пробьёт час. И каждый понедельник у меня посвящён визитам молодожёнов, у которых свадьба в субботу. Тут мы пишем не только имена: дядя Вася, тётя Клава, а и короткую инфу про каждого гостя. Хвалим. Это считаю своим козырем, потому что за столом, когда наливаются рюмки и каждый из них красиво представлен, блещет остроумием, или читает с открытки красивенной, потому что готовился. Ребята - это высший пилотаж! После каждого их тоста у меня есть резюме. Свадьба ведётся. Это не поток. Это порядок. Все эти тосты и выступления не скомканы - люди с удовольствием слушают, пьют и кушают. При том всё плавно перемежовано развлекательными видами работы.
короче, город Сумы - ПРЕЛЕСТЬ! 
Да, жаль, что нет возможности вам показать свою работу. Вот Инна бы многое нашла для себя по поводу пауз, например. Я с ними боролась года 2. И теперь у меня заготовлено очень много связок: типа: дальше вы увидете то-то! впереди у нас ещё много интересного! или дождитесь обязательно этот момент. Ну, это уже кухня.
Надеюсь, вы меня поняли. Конечно, если требует заказчик - тут совсем другой разговор, а в моём случае я счастлива от того, что моя концепция подходит клиентам.

----------


## Марья

Господи, какие страшилки вы рассказываете!!! Ни разу с таким не сталкивалась... Мне повезло... За 8 лет, как я скажу, так и будет, так и дарим. Ой, не сглазить бы... А сейчас я вообще уже обнаглела. Сегодня на встрече с заказчиками сказала фразу: ну время же еще есть, вы сможете найти хорошую ведущую...  и сразу все было так как  предлагала. Я не хвалюсь, это так и было, сама обалдела....

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> короткую инфу про каждого гостя. Хвалим. Это считаю своим козырем,


Хорошая вещь! Этим ты к себе, наверное, располагаешь каждого гостя, становишься своей. У меня не всегда это получается. Часто заказчики не могут ничего конкретного сказать о гостях. Давно убедилась, чем больше у тебя информации, тем легче работать. 
Но людям надо давать на праздниках слово, это истина. Недавно на 50-летнем юбилее у одной дамы перед началом ко мне подошёл её муж и так небрежно свысока давал рекомендацию предоставлять слово всем желающим. Он был недавно на какой-то свадьбе и тамада там рот никому не давала расскрыть.  Знаете, человек причисляющий себя к сильным мира сего, немногословный, привыкший давать распоряжения. В ответ я обычно мило улыбаюсь и говорю: " Я умею вести праздники." После торжества подошёл и сказал: "Да, вы умеете вести праздники." 
Так, что к пожеланиям заказчика надо прислушиваться.

----------


## БОС

А мне по большому счету все равно, когда одаривание! Как клиент хочет - так и будет! Захотел клиент меня, как ведущюю на свадьбу, но с измененным сценарием - нет проблем, поменяли.

----------


## maknata

Дык а хто ж говорит что не прислушиваемся? Я на встрече сразу же интересуюсь - а как будем дарить? Раньше немного хитрила, что вот уже у нас традиции меняются, многие делают так (дарят вначале, с очень короткими поздравлениями, ну а потом , во время застолья я обязательно дам слово каждому кто готовил своё поздравление) Теперь уже нет смысла хитрить, потому что народ понял, что так удобней. :Aga:  
Ну а когда встретили молодожёнов, первыми в зал запускаю молодых, родителей и свидетелей, а гостям коротко обьясняю что как и к чему.:wink:  Хотя есть конечно,приверженцы традиций - за первым столом, с рюмками, шишками и банкой с бантиком. Ну так, значит так.. соглашаюсь на их условия.

----------


## Марья

> Захотел клиент меня, как ведущюю


вот и делай как я....    сказала...

----------


## Ольга Штерн

У меня пока тьфу-тьфу-тьфу )))))0 не было проблем с подарками - пока ждём молодых в зале, я всех предупреждаю, что удобнее для всех подарки подарить сразу, чтоб уставшие молодые и проголодавшиеся гости поскорее сели за стол. 
Кроме того, акцентирую внимание гостей на поздравлениях - многие деньги в конверт с открытками кладут, или сразу открытку вручают, то я предупреждаю, что молодые хотят услышать поздравления от каждого гостя, поэтому предлагаю открыточку взять с собой за стол и потом зачитать (мило улыбаясь поясняю, что многие волнуются и от радости в голове мысли путаются))))) И потом в процессе поздравлений, особенно когда неудобно передать открытку - работаю СМС-кой))))) - передаю сама молодым открытку.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Милые коллеги, я внимательно и с интересом читаю все предложения по процессу дарения подарков. И сейчас подумала, если подарки дарятся в начале вечера, то потом на протяжении всего праздника всем дарящим мы всё равно должны предоставить слово для поздравления. Отсюда делаю вывод, что процесс наоборот затягивается. Может всё таки лучше вариант, когда дарят подарок и одновременно поздравляют. Просто это не нужно выделять в отдельный блок, а на протяжении первой половины праздника давать слово 3-4 поздравляющим и дарящим, а между этими выступлениями проводить развлекательные моменты.

----------


## БОС

Если одаривание сразу, то за вторым столом устраиваю т.н. ТОСТОВКУ. И ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ ЖЕЛАЮЩИХ! Этот момент всегда оговариваю с клиентами. ( только не кидайте в меня ни чего) У меня бывает на свадьбах, что молодые поздравления ОТ РОДИТЕЛЕЙ слышат только при встречи с караваем!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Делаю для себя вывод: предлагаю разные варианты клиентам, а потом совместно решаем, какой из вариантов больше подходит для них, для их гостей, для уровня этой публики. Но я мне собственно не сложно сделать то, что посчитаем более приемлемым. Сильно давить и навязывать только своё не буду. Праздник-то для них!

----------


## Анюша

> на другом стоит бутылка с красным бантиком, из которой наливают в рюмку тостующему.


У нас на некоторых свадьбах принято тоже наливать каждому, кто поздравил молодых и подарил подарок, в более маленьких городак при этом каждому еще выдается по кусочку каравая (гостям невесты - от невестиного каравая, гостям жениха- от каравая жениха)... Одни не представляют без этого обряда дарения, а другие - не представляют, зачем это все делать... То есть наоборот считают, что все это лишнее...




> многие делают так (дарят вначале, с очень короткими поздравлениями, ну а потом , во время застолья я обязательно дам слово каждому кто готовил своё поздравление)





> многие деньги в конверт с открытками кладут, или сразу открытку вручают, то я предупреждаю, что молодые хотят услышать поздравления от каждого гостя, поэтому предлагаю открыточку взять с собой за стол и потом зачитать


Да, действительно, хорошо если сразу все быстренько вручат подарки, а все поздравления и подготовленные речи будут говорить за столом... Но! А если людей 100 и больше, и если не все, то большинство из них готовили душевную речь... Застолья не хватит, что бы всех выслушать... Да и на свадьбе, я думаю, хочется еще чем-нибудь заняться, кроме, как только слушать поздравления.... Поэтому




> Может всё таки лучше вариант, когда дарят подарок и одновременно поздравляют. Просто это не нужно выделять в отдельный блок, а на протяжении первой половины праздника давать слово 3-4 поздравляющим и дарящим, а между этими выступлениями проводить развлекательные моменты.


 Мне кажется, что давать слово за столом надо самым близким (можно с самими молодыми обговорить кому обязательно надо дать слово) и особо желающим.... а остальным - дать возможность поздравить и высказаться во время одаривания молодых....

----------


## Запах Дождя

> Если одаривание сразу, то за вторым столом устраиваю т.н. ТОСТОВКУ. И ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ ЖЕЛАЮЩИХ!


Оксан, а было такое, что не было желающих??? Ну стесняются люди и все...

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Да, действительно, хорошо если сразу все быстренько вручат подарки, а все поздравления и подготовленные речи будут говорить за столом... Но! А если людей 100 и больше, и если не все, то большинство из них готовили душевную речь... Застолья не хватит, что бы всех выслушать... Да и на свадьбе, я думаю, хочется еще чем-нибудь заняться, кроме, как только слушать поздравления.... Поэтому


А кто сказал, что на самой свадьбе всем слово достанется?!))))))))))))))ЗЫ! Это уже как фишка ляжет!))))))))))
Как правило, несостоявшиеся ораторы лично "мордуют" молодых на танц. часе.

----------


## БОС

Конечно было - не хотят говорить - ну и не надо! Лучше конкурс какой-нибудь застольный проведу, чем дать молодым выслушивать о счастье и здоровье...

----------


## Орбита

А у меня на свадьбах никогда такого не было, чтобы гости не хотели говорить.Обязательно поздравят. Другой вопрос, кто на что горазд. Кто-то банально, кто-то очень даже остроумно, что-то сочиненное. Бывает, группами объединяются ( если подарок коллективный).А иногда я сама накануне им чего-нибудь придумаю.Типа, песня от неженатых друзей. Или сокровенные пожелания подружек. или частушки от сватьев.Здорово публику оживляет. А как-то жених песню пел для тестя "Я люблю тебя, тесть" (на известный мотв). Вся свадьба подпевала ( у жениха со слухом проблемы), а вот тесть прослезился. И в конце свадьбы зятю цепочку золотую подарил!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> У нас дарили подарки за 2 столом только раз! Я согласилась на это, и о чём потом ужасно пожалела. 
> Но свадьбе было 150 чел. народу.


ну если 150, тогда конечно может и лучше, а когда 30, ну максимум 50, многие парами, а то и от семьи, обычно уходит не больше 30 мин, так что я все таки за то, чтобы попозже




> Есть круг людей, особенно в западной Украине, которые , если нет одаривания за вторым столом, считаютэто знаком неуважения к гостям. Как это мне рюмку не поднесли? Как это меня не уважили?.


кстати и в России многие рассуждают так же. У нас поселок, людям нравится по старинке, в середине. Они и не представляют как это все готовятся, каждый хочет во всеуслышание показать что он подарил или сколько ,так что это все таки спорный вопрос. Не берусь утверждать как лучше, тут все исходит от заказчика






> у нас в сельской местности, например, почти всегда, крестные мамы/папы ходят с подносами, на один класть подарок, на другом стоит бутылка с красным бантиком, из которой наливают в рюмку тостующему


во во, я как раз из сельской местности)))





> Да, жаль, что нет возможности вам показать свою работу


почему это нет, высылайте диски)))





> ну время же еще есть, вы сможете найти хорошую ведущую... и сразу все было так как предлагала. Я не хвалюсь, это так и было, сама обалдела....


видать они тебя сразу достали, что ты им это предложила)

----------


## Очарование

> давать слово 3-4 поздравляющим и дарящим, а между этими выступлениями проводить развлекательные моменты.


Я так делаю, если затягиваются поздравления,а еще друзей иногда сразу всех вызываю (или поднимаю)тем самым время экономлю!! А вообще мне больше по душе когда на подарки отведено время за вторым столом!

----------


## maknata

> А если людей 100 и больше, и если не все, то большинство из них готовили душевную речь... Застолья не хватит, что бы всех выслушать... Да и на свадьбе, я думаю, хочется еще чем-нибудь заняться, кроме, как только слушать поздравления


Большей частью мне приходится вести свадьбы на которых как раз и присутствуют 100 и больше человек (и 250 норма). В чём же и заключается моя хитрость :wink:  - если дарение обычное (за первым столом, со старостами и с банкой, то волей-неволей хоть банальную открытку, хоть банальную фразу приходиться гостям из себя выдавливать.  А когда я говорю, что дам слово каждому кто ГОТОВИЛ своё поздравление, у людей остаётся выбор (ну я ж не знаю точно, кто готовил, а кто нет?:wink: ) Зачастую микрофон на простого обывателя действует аки электрошокер - балагур и бодрячок впадает в ступор и язык у него затягивается в одно место. Поэтому после нескольких таких поздравлений ( естессно это самые близкие молодожёнам люди)у части гостей напрочь отпадает желание говорить банальности и что либо. Ну а те, кто действительно ГОТОВИЛСЯ, поверьте, дадут вам знак и вы легко и непринуждённо представите гостя и дадите ему слово.:biggrin:  Поэтому сейчас у нас это уже практически вошло в моду - дарить сразу, избавив молодых от длительного стояния за столом и выслушивания как минимум пяти одинаковых текстов с разных открыток и прочей лабуды, и избавив гостей от "радостного" сообщения во всеуслышание кто чего и сколько подарил - достатки у всех разные, кому есть чем похвастаться, тот и так не применёт случая похвастаться! А кому нечем похвастаться - скромно отдаст свой подарок и никто не станет шептаться у него за спиной, обсуждая его "нищету".

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Иногда бывают такие подарки сделанные своими руками, которые дарящие хотят обязательно показать ( как-то дарили ковёр своей работы) или подарки с юмором и своими коментариями ( самодельная "сберкнижка", опять же ковёр с красивым узором из денежных купюр).
Никогда не вела свадьбы в 250 человек. Ужас! Вот уж специфика совсем иная!

----------


## ruslava

VETER NAMERENJA:Иногда бывают такие подарки сделанные своими руками, которые дарящие хотят обязательно показать

Например, когда родители дарят 3х  :Vah:  комнатную квартиру, это озвучивается, конечно, за столом, а не в общем потоке.:eek: 

И ещё: Меня спрашивают (да как и любого из Вас) на вечерах: "А вы этому ремеслу где-то учились?" 
а я отвечаю всегда: "Люди научили"
Поэтому прислушивайтесь к клиенту. Пробуйте, делайте выводы. И не бойтесь переубеждать. Ведь у них свадьба раз в жизни. И видели они от силы за жизнь свадеб 3-4. А Вы видите свадьбы каждую неделю, есть с чем сравнить, поэтому и подсказываете: как лучше.

----------


## Lehii

ведущая хочет провести игру, а музыкант видит что народ не наплясался
какие варианты?

----------


## Шустрый

Если ведущая хочет прервать действие, которое нормально проходит, то для этого должны быть соответствующие основания.

----------


## Pugachiha

По-моему правильно будет это в одной темке обсуждать, всё-таки это касается и ведущих, и музыкантов.  :Aga:  А то за спиной как-то нехорошо получается.  :eek:  http://www.plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=57041

----------


## Инна Р.

По мне так бальзам на душу, когда гости танцуют!!! Клиентов всегда предупреждаю - сколько войдет игр в оговоренное время, будет зависить от того, танцуют гости или нет, игры для того, что б заполнить пустоту, и не более.Поэтому никогда не прерываю. Но бывает, что из 30 человек танцуют без устали 4 - 5, остальные уже обкурились и скучают..., тогда приходится музычку позанудней, танцпол моментально пустеет - можно и поиграть! Может я и не права, прислушаюсь к мнению знатоков!:smile:

----------


## Анюша

> По мне так бальзам на душу, когда гости танцуют!!!


Когда гости с задором танцуют, даже особая энергетика возникает, которую жалко и нельзя прерывать...



> что из 30 человек танцуют без устали 4 - 5, остальные уже обкурились и скучают..., тогда приходится музычку позанудней, танцпол моментально пустеет - можно и поиграть! Может я и не права, прислушаюсь к мнению знатоков!


Я очень даже согласна.....

----------


## Орбита

По-моему, нормальная ситуация! Пусть танцуют, сколь хотят. Для чего же  они пришли? Чтоб веселиться! Я вклиниваюсь в дискотеку только чтобы разнообразить танцы. Провести танцевальные игры, паровозик оргнизовать, объявить дамский танец или конкурс на лучшее исполнение "Цыганочки", "Рок-н-ролла" и пр. Вручить приз за оригинальную трактовку такой-то композиции ( бывает же пара на площадке самая смелая). А вот когда напляшутся вдоволь, устанут, сажаю всех за стол и провожу конкурсы и викторины более спокойные.

----------


## Татьянка

> По мне так бальзам на душу, когда гости танцуют!!! Клиентов всегда предупреждаю - сколько войдет игр в оговоренное время, будет зависить от того, танцуют гости или нет, игры для того, что б заполнить пустоту, и не более.Поэтому никогда не прерываю. Но бывает, что из 30 человек танцуют без устали 4 - 5, остальные уже обкурились и скучают..., тогда приходится музычку позанудней, танцпол моментально пустеет - можно и поиграть! Может я и не права, прислушаюсь к мнению знатоков!


 :Ok:  Всё правильно!!!! :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

Девочки, мальчики, а кто знает, что такое букеты из конфет? Как их используют на свадьбе ( только как подарок или украшение)?

----------


## Орбита

Премилая вещичка! Это композиция в корзине - цветы + конфеты в ярких фантиках в одной цветовой гамме. Очень красиво смотрятся. Их обычно заказывают в подарок. Агентство, скажем, досталяет адресату от друзей или от любимого человека с открыточкой или визиточкой. У нас стоит это чудо в разрезе от 800 руб до 1500 и выше. В качестве оформления я не видела нигде. Но, наверное, прикольно будет смотреться, если поставить на стол к молодым, например. Или в определенный момент внести им, как подарок от .... Придумать и обыграть можно. Я постараюсь, если получится выложить пару фоток с этими букетами.

----------


## Татьянка

> Девочки, мальчики, а кто знает, что такое букеты из конфет?


:eek: Первый раз слышу!!!!




> Я постараюсь, если получится выложить пару фоток с этими букетами


 :Aga:   Будем очень признательны!!! :flower:

----------


## mumusika

> Девочки, мальчики, а кто знает, что такое букеты из конфет?


Задала в поисковике "Букеты из конфет" и вот что выдало
http://buketkonfet.ru/index.php?opti...mart&Itemid=36
http://www.bukets.ru/
http://www.517.ru/novinki.htm
там можно полюбоваться этой конфетнобукеточной красотой:wink::tongue:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Задала в поисковике "Букеты из конфет"


Спасибо! Красота то какая!!!
А я все не привыкну в поисковик написать...Отстаю от прогресса!:smile:

----------


## Орбита

Не могу фото перекинуть с рабочего стола. Кто подскажет, как?

----------


## Инна Р.

> Или в определенный момент внести им, как подарок от ....


Вотя про подарок от тамады подумала, но удовольствие дорогое, может самой начать делать. Потому что когда гости дарят подарки, как то не уютно ничего не подарить! надо или что то прикольное или оригинальное! Такой букет бы подошел, пока это новинка, но дорого... а вы что нибудь дарите молодым?

----------


## Орбита

Ну, вче. Теперь вы сами все видели. Не буду мучиться. Хотя, хотелось бы научиться.

----------


## Татьянка

> а вы что нибудь дарите молодым?


:eek: ..нет... а надо?

----------


## Орбита

Я тоько если прикольные подарки со смыслом. Типа "ежовые рукавицы", или антистатик, чтоб другие девчонки не липли. Или подраки с приговорками: "Вот вам яичко, чтоб вы спали личико в личико" или "Вот вам кофетки, чтоб родились детки". и то, если никто из гостей до этого не подарил подобное. В запасе имею, на всякий случай. Но особенно не практикую.

----------


## Татьянка

> Но особенно не практикую.


:wink: ...да... уже настолько заезжено....

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Вотя про подарок от тамады подумала, но удовольствие дорогое, может самой начать делать.


В одном из журналов "Чем развлечь гостей" было, как делать цветы из конфет. Я своей подружке-сладкоежке делала. неплохо получилось. Кстати журнал хороший, много полезного можно найти

----------


## Януська

> "Вот вам яичко, чтоб вы спали личико в личико" или "Вот вам кофетки, чтоб родились детки".


Тьфу, чуть об бороду не запнулась :biggrin:

----------


## Орбита

О,Януська!.. Ну, извини, не подумала как-то, что ты можешь запнуться...
Оправдываться не буду, я ж написала, "типа..." Чтоб понятнее было. Хотя высказывание "Новое - это хорошо забытое старое" никто в утиль не сдавал. В некоторых компаниях старое лучше воспринимается, чем навороченное новое.

----------


## Януська

Да ладно, не обижайся дорогая :) Это я так,  шутЮ :)  И все жду, жду, когда ж ты мне в личку то ответишь  :flower:

----------


## Орбита

Я сразу же ответила! Причем, подробненько! неужели не дошло? Давай попробую с ящика. Блин, а я от тебя ответа жду.

----------


## ruslava

> "Новое - это хорошо забытое старое" никто в утиль не сдавал. В некоторых компаниях старое лучше воспринимается, чем навороченное новое.


А у нас такие подарки на 2 день классно идут. Тоже: смотря что подобрать. Есть же новые зарифмовки прикольные. Да и, наверное, это единственный момент, где можно пустить сальную народную шуточку с эротическим подтекстом. Я сразу предупреждаю, что слова не мои - народное творчество, из песни слов не выбросишь, воспринимайте как есть. Но ржут всегда. Это главное.

Моё любимое: (на укр мові) Дарую тобі березу, щою любив жінку і п"яну і тверезу..."

А про подарки тамады, вот такая у меня мечта осталась не реализованной:
Это делала крёстная мама на одной из наших свадеб. Мне понравилось очень. Но как такое запустить я пока не знаю.

*"Чаша достатка"*

Бокал, который состоит из двух половинок, но если их соединить, то получится целый.

/что так и вы - две половинки одного целого/

Потом в этот бокал - в эту "Чашу" она сыпала конфеты шоколадные, чтоб жили сладко, Деньги - для богатства, чтоб не переводились в доме, Лепестки роз - это для любви.
И увенчалась эта вся композиция маленьким аксессуарчиком - пустышкой. Как венец ваших отношений - маленький человечек, которого вы подарите миру. Чтоб он ни в чём не нуждался...

----------


## romashakun

Я новичок, живу в Приднестровье. Работаю тамадой уже около 15 лет. Есть свои наработки. Очень рада буду поделиться с вами. Меня очень заинтересовал этот форум! Очень много нового узнала отсюда!!

----------


## Марджина

*romashakun*,
 Новичкам всегда рады, присоединяйся !

----------


## Инна Р.

> Меня очень заинтересовал этот форум!


Вот и оставайтесь, будем рады! :flower:

----------


## romashakun

У нас в Приднестровье - народ многонациональный, поэтому и обычаи на свадьбах разные: и русские, и украинские, и молдавские, и болгарские, и гагаузские. Свадьбы очень интересные, в основном класические. Я делаю на свадьбах поздравления молодым от политических деятелей: Жириновский, Путин и Майк Тайсон. Был и покойный Ельцин. Гостям я одеваю маски, но говорят не они, а запись фонограммы, взятая из юморичтических концертов...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Гостям я одеваю маски


а маски именно этих персонажей?

----------


## optimistka17

> Гостям я одеваю маски, но говорят не они, а запись фонограммы, взятая из юморичтических концертов...


Было бы хорошо увидеть эти отрывочки на страницах Форума Сможешь выложить?

----------


## Януська

> Я сразу же ответила! Причем, подробненько! неужели не дошло? Давай попробую с ящика. Блин, а я от тебя ответа жду.


Maknata, прости за оффтоп, но у нас тут проблемка. Орбита, так ничего и не доходит  :Tu:  Ты мне тогда на мейл скинь. 1980_2001@list.ru  Буду ждать :)

----------


## maknata

*Януська*,



> Maknata, прости за оффтоп, но у нас тут проблемка.


Нечё страшного!:biggrin: 
*Орбита*,
 Учись картинки в сообщение вставлять. Заходишь по этой ссылочке http://www.radikal.ru/ (вообще сохрани её в избранном, она тебе потом сто раз пригодиться:wink: ) Тебе предложат окошко с обзором. Выбирай на своём компе, картинку, которую хочешь выставить на форуме. Жамкай загрузить, чуток жди.. когда будет готово скопируй строчку с бибикодом (8- строчка) правой кнопкой. И когда пишешь сообщение на форуме той же правой кнопкой вставь ссылку с бибикодом. Отправляй сообщение, картинка загрузится автоматически. Т.е. будет не ссылка, как в твоём окошке с ответом, а настоящая картинка!

----------


## zhak

так и хакером станешь на старости лет

----------


## Орбита

*maknata*,
 Спаисбо! Буду пробовать.Не все, блин, еще и получается! Хочется как лучше, а выходит как всегда. Спасибо за совет.Обзательно научусь!

----------


## Курица

> ААААААААААААаааа какие страсти, однажды наблюдала картину страшную, ехали студентами с картошки, и попали в пробку на трассе, машина с молодоженами врезалась еще в одну, и такая каша там была, сказали что молодые погибли, не дай бог никому такого(((
> 
> 
> Что то я с каких то страстей вновь к вам!! ВСем привет, наконец то я попала к вам, месяц почти не было инета, и муж как назло в командировке, и я с дитем тут дома, ваще аврал, вообщем я с вами. Очень соскучилась! Скоро сама тут никого не увижу, все пахать будут, с наступающим, коллеги!!!


Прочитала, и решила рассказать Вам, друзья, в какой переплет мне пришлось попасть на свадьбе: у нас, как и у вас, наверное, приняте после ЗАГСа кататься - наши все девичью фамилию топят в Утицком озере ( вот водолазы-то будут в 22 веке довольны культурным слоем)...
Но это отступление! Едем мы после регистрации - 1 машина - молодые, во 2 я как-то оказалась, в 3- мать невесты с родственниками, ее племянник0-юнец за рулем...На обгон решил пойти, рисовался перед своей девушкой, и...нам в  :Jopa:  Мама через лобовое стекло вылетела, девушка водителя вся мелким стеклом иссечена, сам он цел, но-ПСИХ-
выскочил и стал машину пинать, ревя!!! Все  -из машин, крик, визг! Ладно - конец вот какой - раненых увезли в Скорую, мы по команде одного гостя -военного поехали к накрытым столам, дождались ответа, что самое страшное - перелом ключицы, матушка невесты появилась как персонаж песни о Щорсе(голова обвязана, кровь на рукаве...) Хлеб-соль на дороге остался, а так я дальше сыграла на таком подъеме, что сразу про адреналин в критической ситуации вспоминаешь... И такое было!!! Сейчас у моих этих молодых уже сыну полгода, все вспоминают, как это было. ННО У МЕЕНЯ(честно) был момент на дороге, что я думала, что это - конец! Но Боженька-то есть! :Aga:

----------


## baranvagalina

*maknata*,
 пробую-не получилось.твое сообщение выложилось-а рисунок нет.

----------


## romashakun

> а маски именно этих персонажей?


Да, маски этих персонажей. Подбираю из числа гостей похожих по внешнему виду одеваю маски и объявляю их. Выходят они под музыку, я даю им микрофон и они якобы начинают сами говорить, а в это время включается фонограмма. У меня есть поздравление Путина (голос очень похож). И для свадьбы и для юбилея. Кому надо могу скинуть. Почти также я делаю и прощание жениха с холостяцкой жизнью. Чаще беру свидетельницу , тоже одеваю ей маску М. Монро , вешаю на нее таблички: МАНЯ ,РЫБАЛКА, КАРТЫ, ДИСКОТЕКА и т.п. Говорю: " Жених, тут к тебе пришла девушка, просит пустить ее, даже не знаю что делать,пускать или нет? Входит холостяцкая жизнь ( под музыку) и якобы начинает говорить( опять идет фонограмма) . В тексте она говорит, что пришла попрощаться с женихом , и приглашает его на прощальный танец(танго). Если кого интересует поподробнее, могу ответить.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> romashakun


 Очень мнтересно! Поделись! фонограмки тоже можно.

----------


## Татьянка

> Если кого интересует поподробнее, могу ответить.


 :Aga:   :flower:   Очень интересно!!!

----------


## ruslava

> .Но Боженька-то есть!


А мы 13 января чуть сами в аварию не попали. Как это страшно! Я ехала - всю семью везла - 7 чел. в машине - все спали. Выскочила на перерез машина - наверное в тот момент все силы небесные мне на тормоза жали! И место было, куда свернуть. Спасибо Богу. И каждый раз, садясь в машину - просите благословения.

----------


## Татьянка

> А мы 13 января чуть сами в аварию не попали. Как это страшно! Я ехала - всю семью везла - 7 чел. в машине - все спали. Выскочила на перерез машина - наверное в тот момент все силы небесные мне на тормоза жали! И место было, куда свернуть. Спасибо Богу. И каждый раз, садясь в машину - просите благословения.


:eek:  Страсти какие!!!! Свечку в церковь поставили? Самую большую!!!! :Aga:

----------


## naatta

*romashakun*,
 ну не томи же народ! Скинь, пожалуйста, поздравления Путина и на свадьбу и на юбилей, и холостяцкую жизнь! Поделись сокровищами! Вот бы маски еще достать, но нигде не встречала, даже не знаю, где искать, где они обитают.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

http://www.bah-bah.ru/product-5713.html
интернет-магазин .маска Путина

----------


## naatta

*bhbyf*,
 спасибо огромное, только я никогда в жизни ничего не покупала в интернет-магазинах, там не обманывают?

----------


## Запах Дождя

*naatta*,
 поздравления от Путина уже выкладывали несколько раз
http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showpost.ph...&postcount=786

----------


## Очарование

> И для свадьбы и для юбилея. Кому надо могу скинуть.


Ой как надо!!!!!! Скиньте, пожалуйста!!!!

----------


## Очарование

А поздравления Монро, Жириновского не скидывали, а так хотелось бы!!! :Oj:

----------


## Марья

> только я никогда в жизни ничего не покупала в интернет-магазинах, там не обманывают?


Я покупала, все нормально... Все что просила - то и выслали. А сейчас постоянно инфу шлют об обновлениях

----------


## ruslava

> Сообщение от romashakun 
> И для свадьбы и для юбилея. Кому надо могу скинуть.


И мне пожалуйста!

----------


## Инна Р.

Стали появляться потихоньку клиенты из интернета, "В контакте" как то ищут, спрашивают, где ваше видео можно посмотреть - вот я и задумалась - подскажите кто знает, как сделать сайт? Дорого ли это, нужно каждый месяц сколько то платить, или как это все обустроено и работает? Думаю, такая информация многим пригодится, поделитесь кто вкурсе!:smile:

----------


## Ильич

> Стали появляться потихоньку клиенты из интернета, "В контакте" как то ищут, спрашивают, где ваше видео можно посмотреть - вот я и задумалась - подскажите кто знает, как сделать сайт?


Так видео или сайт?
Видео - нужно у операторов или сыграных молодоженов  взять свою работу и смонтировать ролик на 15- 20 минут С помощью тех же операторов - у них сейчас голодное время, будет не дорого.
Если нужен сайт.
То нужно понимать что сначала его нужно изготовть а потом разместить.

Готовые сайты бывают таким www.tamada.zp.ua или таким www.tamadamurmansk.ru
или другим.
Об изготовлении сайта здесь
http://www.stama.ru/
http://www.alt-design.ru/
http://www.studion.ru/
подробнее здесь
http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?clid...9%D1%82&lr=187
Размещают сайт у провайдера. Собственно тот кто изготовиьт тот и поможет с размещением
Вот еще интересное предложение
http://svs-media.net/
А вот здесь свой сайт можно сделать и разместить самому http://narod.yandex.ru/
А видео с помощью умных можно разместить в сети и на сайте дать на него ссылку.. но это не лучший ватиант... качество изображения и звука не очень....

----------


## Инна Р.

> Если нужен сайт.


Владимир Ильич! Вам, как всегда цены нет!!! Спасибо большое, за такой побробный ответ!  :Pivo:  
Много информации к размышлению!:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

Иннуля! Я как раз сейчас заннимаюсь тем, что готовлю материалы для создания сайта. Я пошла по такому пути Нашла сайт, который мне нравится, спросила у человека, чьи услуги были там разрекламированы, кто ему делал и обратилась туда же. В любом случае,-исходные материалы ты должна сделать сама. То есть набрать текст, подобрать фотографии. Я не считаю нужным, чтоб сайт содержал видео. Хорошо не покажешь, а обрывочные рекламные кусочки без моего комментария могут нанести только вред. Правильное размещение-это, чтоб разные поисковики давали ссылки именно на твой сайт И чтоб твой сайт не выскакивал в хвосте тех, которые были найдены поисковиком. За первые места тоже надо платить. Создание хорошего сайта стоит дорого. Я пока отдала только предоплату, но думаю, что в целом это обойдется где-то 400 у.е.

----------


## Татьянка

> что в целом это обойдется где-то 400 у.е.


:eek:

----------


## optimistka17

Татьяна! А у тебя есть сайт? Во что это тебе вылилось?

----------


## Татьянка

> Татьяна! А у тебя есть сайт? Во что это тебе вылилось?


Пока нет. Но мысль бродит. И мне это не будет ничего стоить. Только размещение в инете. Человек, который занимается разработкой сайтов у нас в городе- мой кум.:wink: :biggrin: 

Поэтому, наверное, намного дешевле. Пока не знаю. Он всё берет на себя.

----------


## Вета

> http://www.bah-bah.ru/product-5713.html
> интернет-магазин .маска Путина


Ириш, спасибо! Заказала маски Путина и Жириновского! 
Хорошо, бы теперь кто-нибудь поделился и записью голоса Жирика. ПЛИЗ! :flower:

----------


## Марья

> Ириш, спасибо! Заказала маски Путина


а стоило ли? в марте выборы... Уже в пору Медведева заказывать...

----------


## optimistka17

Не, Маришь. Жирик-это классика.

----------


## naatta

*Марья*,
 на самом деле, даже и не знаю, в пятницу был юбилей у мужика 50 лет, так вот, пионеры не захотели под Путина танцевать, сказали Путин - это не актуально!
А мне он так нравится!

----------


## optimistka17

> пионеры не захотели под Путина танцевать, сказали Путин - это не актуально!


Твои пионеры-это скорее исключение. Путин узнавем, в меру популярен. Это тоже классика. А с ней нельзя торопиться прощаться

----------


## Djazi

> http://www.bah-bah.ru/product-5713.html
> интернет-магазин .маска Путина


А у меня есть маска Путина и Монро.  А я их в магазине купила за 550 рублей у нас в Калуге. Это моя дочка с парнем своим позировали.

----------


## optimistka17

В этих масках задохнуться можно, не правда ли? Во всяком случае о комфортности говорить не приходится

----------


## Запах Дождя

супер!! Хочу маску Монро... и Тайсона, и Кличко или Валуева :)
А вот с масками президентов я б не стала рисковать. Президенты приходят и уходят, ну разве что, на сезон маску :)

----------


## Запах Дождя

а у меня вот такая маска

Это конкурс "Евовидение-2007", открывали Лорди :) Пели песенку на финском, но известную всем русскоговорящим с самого детства, песнку Чебурашки :) (фонограмма песенки реально на финском языке)

----------


## optimistka17

Супер!

----------


## Марджина

*romashakun*,
Привет всем ! И я в очередь за фонограммами . Пожалуйста !

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Кому надо могу скинуть


 а можно прямо сюда для всех, многим надо, не будешь же каждому кидать))) пожалуйста

----------


## ТАМАДА

Нормальный сайт стоит порядка 500-800 долларов. Кстати сейчас с сайта приходит намного больше работ, чем с газетной рекламы, от которой вообще нет толку. Кстати у Оптимистки сегодня день варенья - поздравьте!

----------


## Инна Р.

> чем с газетной рекламы, от которой вообще нет толку.


Спасибо, Антон, за информацию, много ли клиентов приходит по сайту, еще не знаю, но работаю по газете(всего по одной), работы набираю - летом много, сейчас мало, но тем не менее от газеты толк есть! Может это в нашем огромном городе, а в других по другому, не знаю, но пишу про свое отношение к объявлениям в газете - может кому пригодиться!:smile:

----------


## SerKo

Всем привет, я видеооператор, но работаю часто с одной и той же тамадой. У неё Инета нет, поэтому всю тему пока просто скопировал для неё. Даже беглое чтение всей темы дало и мне много полезной информации. 
Спасибо за ваши посты и идеи. Всем успехов и хороших заработков.  Надеюсь оказаться и для вас полезным.

----------


## optimistka17

> Может это в нашем огромном городе, а в других по другому, не знаю, но пишу про свое отношение к объявлениям в газете - может кому пригодиться


 Себе лично в прошлом,2007 году я взяла 4 серьезные работы. Все остальное-это повторы или рекомендации близких. 
 А вот детских праздников по газетным публикациям взяла много И продолжаю брать. Тем сейчас и кормлюсь 
 Нельзя недооценивать газетных клиентов. Это замечательная стартовая площадка.



> с газетной рекламы, от которой вообще нет толку


 У Антона самого зачастую нет времени, а у его сотрудниц нет желания поработать так, чтоб взять детский праздник с газетного объявления Он уже птица Большого полета и не хочет размениваться на мелочевку

----------


## Орбита

> Кстати у Оптимистки сегодня день варенья - поздравьте!


Людмила! Я поздно узнала про твою днюху... Но лучше поздно, чем никогда. Поздравляю от души! Будь всегда такой же оптимистичной. Ты вселяешь и в меня уверенность! так что я от тебя "подпитываюсь". В хорошем смысле, я не вампир.

----------


## romashakun

Выкладываю фонограммы Жириновского, Путина, Майка Тайсона и холостяцкой жизни  :Ok:

----------


## Калиныч

Привет всем, я не тамада, я просто люблю петь и подыгрывать на струнах и клавишах, есть синтезатор, миди минуса и реал минуса, в кругу друзей и знакомых проходит нормально, хочу повысить своё увлечение, помогите с выбором аппаратуры, какие колонки микшер.пульты и тд. надо иметь для хорошего звука, ну скажем в помещении метров на 100.

----------


## optimistka17

> помогите с выбором аппаратуры


 Сходи к музыкантам. Будет точнее набор советов

----------


## Вета

> Выкладываю фонограммы Жириновского, Путина, Майка Тайсона и холостяцкой жизни


Супер! Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Очарование

*romashakun*,
 Огромное спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## юрик71

romashakun,
большое спасибо :flower:

----------


## Марджина

*romashakun*,
 Спасибочки !!!

Всех Татьян нашего форума, а также свою доченьку поздравляю с именинами !!! 


Татьянин день, 
Татьянин день, 
Еще не радует сирень, 
Еще во всю лежат снега, 
Еще за окнами пурга, 
Но январю уже пора 
Готовить сани со двора. 
И на престол спешит февраль, 
Пронзая свистом ветра даль. 
Пойди к Татьяне и скажи 
Слова от сердца от души, 
Поздравь ее и пожелай 
Счастливых дней и долгих лет, 
Чтоб радость била через край, 
И сбылся свет благих примет.
(Взято с другого форума )

Танюшки это вам  :018:

----------


## эксперементатор

А со мной вот тут музыканты на корпоративке поделились по братски (не знаю как правильно назвать) ну в общем так, пяти минутная рок-н -рольная  подборка. Я от нее просто в восторге! Пользуйтесь!!! 
 :Oj:  
PS Никак не могу выложить если кому надо пишите на мыло или в личку скину!!!

----------


## Spring

*эксперементатор*,
Скинь, пожалуйста. А я постараюсь выложить всем (раньше все выкладывалось)

----------


## Ильич

> А со мной вот тут музыканты на корпоративке поделились по братски (не знаю как правильно назвать) ну в общем так, пяти минутная рок-н -рольная  подборка. Я от нее просто в восторге! Пользуйтесь!!! 
> 
> PS Никак не могу выложить если кому надо пишите на мыло или в личку скину!!!


Брат, скинь на Sokolenko58@mail.ru
А, я выложу на форум.
Очень подозреваю, что у тебя то, что я давно ищу

----------


## Запах Дождя

> А со мной вот тут музыканты на корпоративке поделились по братски (не знаю как правильно назвать) ну в общем так, пяти минутная рок-н -рольная  подборка. Я от нее просто в восторге! Пользуйтесь!!! 
>  
> PS Никак не могу выложить если кому надо пишите на мыло или в личку скину!!!


:) Привет :) И мне, пожалуйста, скинь :) lanusya555@mail.ru




> Брат,


Это сестра ;)

----------


## Ильич

> Это сестра ;)


Пардон мадемаузель, СЕСТРА!
Скинь!
Хоть подборку рокенрольную....

----------


## Miliza

*эксперементатор*,
пришлите мне, пожалуйста, Ваши рок-н-ролльчики! 
Заранее благодарна!!!

----------


## эксперементатор

Помогите, рок-н-рол оч тяжелый аж 52 Mb.  заархивировала , но не могу даже по мылу отправить!!:mad:

----------


## эксперементатор

ВотСсылка для скачивания:
http:/*************.com/files/3284579
 только так смогла!Ловите

----------


## Запах Дождя

вот этот рок-н-рольчик. переконвертировала в МР3, весит теперь чуть больше 5 метров

----------


## Курица

У меня нет слов, чтобы описать все чувства к ВАМ, уважаемые форумчане! Входит в привычку... "лишь бы день начинался и кончался тобой, ...форум".Спасибо за то, что вы есть!!!!!!!!Читаю и живу жизнью того, кто пишет. Захватывающее, увлекательнейшее занятие. Думала, что у меня есть какой-то опыт,но...снимаю шляпу...Таланты!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Орбита

Доброе утречко всем вам! Спешу поделиться. Вчера весь вечер чистила комп. Специалист обновлял антивирусную программу и обнаружил более 20 вирусов!!! Ребята, будьте осторожны - вирус бродит по плнете!

----------


## erohins

Всем привет !!  Послезавтра(02.02.2008 ) у меня будет банкет (встреча выпускников - 20 лет спустя)  .Понятно - что в принципи как обычная свадьба .Но всё таки с чего начать ? Может у кого есть какие нароботки ?

----------


## optimistka17

> у меня будет банкет (встреча выпускников - 20 лет спустя) .


 Есть у нас раздел. Выпускные и встречи выпускников. Сходи туда,почитай. Много интересного найдешь

----------


## maknata

*erohins*,



> Понятно - что в принципи как обычная свадьба


Ой, далеко не свадьба! Люди не виделись 20 лет, им наговориться надо, повспоминать. Твоя задача им в этом помочь, но так, чтоб тебя много не было. Сходи в раздел, там действительно много материала и методических рекомендаций из личного опыта:wink:

----------


## erohins

Пасибо девчонки !!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> принципи как обычная свадьба



*Совершенно не свадьба!!!!* В корне неправильный подход! Только глубокое осмысление программы и подготовка. В том году делала для школы приблизительные наметки, рыла со всех источников, вот краткие наброски:

Вечер встречи с выпускниками 2007 год (выпускался 1 класс 20 лет назад)

Ход праздника (сценарный план):
Вступительное слово ведущей
Выступление классного руководителя
Подводка к телемосту
Телемост
☻	вопросы
☻	вопросы к залу «Как ты знаешь и помнишь  школу»
☻	конкурс «Мини-уроки»
☻	конкурс «Песня моего выпуска»
☻	задание к КАМу
☻	конкурс КА М
☻	распорядок вечера
☻	кафе «Давай с тобой поговорим»

Начало
фонограмма __________________________________________________
Зачем, когда придет пора,
Мы гоним детство со двора?
Зачем стараемся скорей
Перешагнуть ступени дней?
Спешим расти. И годы все
Мы пробегаем как во сне.
Остановись на миг! Смотри
Забыли мы поднять с земли
Мечты об алых парусах,
О сказках ждущих нас впотьмах.


Куда-то уходит детство с маленьким колокольчиком в руке, но каждый из нас хранит в своем сердце школу и звон этого колокольчика.
Школа… здесь мы прочитали первое слово, написали первую букву
Здесь мы плакали, смеялись, ссорились, мирились, шалили на уроках
Здесь мы нашли своих друзей, здесь встретилась первая любовь…
И чего только не случалось в этих стенах.
Меняются люди, меняется время, меняется школа, она становится совершеннее и современнее с каждым днем. Неизменным останется одно: мы -    ученики, выпускники, а вы  - наши учителя!
Мы рады встречи с вами, дорогие выпускники!


Учитель…произносишь это слово, и переполняет тебя чувство гордости и уважения.
Учитель…это он, взяв руку маленького человечка в свои надежные руки, ведет ребенка по прекрасной стране Знаний.
Учитель…он всегда рядом, он всегда придет на помощь.
Учитель… свет его добрых глаз, беспокойное сердце, ласковые руки ощутил в своей жизни каждый из нас.
Учитель… славится имя твое, гордое, славное званье твое-
Слава тебе, УЧИТЕЛЬ! 


Фонограмма ________________________________
Дикторский текст: Когда родился новый учитель, к его колыбели спустились три феи. И сказала первая фея: 
1 фея: «Ты будешь вечно молод, потому что рядом с тобой всегда будут дети».
 Дикторский текст: И сказала вторая фея: 
2 фея: «Ты будешь, красив мыслями и душой, потому что нет благороднее призвания дарить свое сердце детям».
Дикторский текст: И сказала третья фея: 
3 фея: «Ты будешь, бессмертен, потому что ты продолжишь свою жизнь в своих учениках».
Фонограмма ________________________________
Дикторский текст: Но тут к колыбели спустилась четвертая фея, злая, и мрачным голосом проверещала: 
4 фея: «Но ты вечно будешь проверять тетради, рабочий день твой будет 8 часов… до обеда и 8 часов после, все мысли твои будут в школе и только о школе и никогда ты не успокоишься. Так что выбирай, пока не поздно!»
Учитель: Поздно, эта фея всегда является слишком поздно, и те учителя, которые решили связать свою жизнь со школой, с детьми, никогда не изменят этой прекрасной профессии.

Чуть поменьше у Вас может выходных
Чуть побольше Вы в ответе за других
И, порой, у Вас нелегкие заботы
А в основном работа, как работа
Ведь каждый час и каждую минуту
О чьих-то судьбах вечная забота
Кусочек сердца отдавать кому-то
Такая у учителя работа.


Еще бы крылья как у этих птиц,
И с легкостью подняться в поднебесье,
Но сколько не прочитано страниц!
А сколько не пропето добрых песен!
Вы пропустили детскую судьбу 
Через себя, испытывая муки,
Себя мобилизуя  на борьбу,
Испачкав мелом трудовые руки…
А сколько вами пройдено дорог!
Преград неумных сколько было взято!
А сколько слез пролито… знает Бог,
К тому же… минимальная зарплата.
Вы, как герой, сравненья не боюсь,
Свой путь не остановите  в дороге…
Я ВАМ сегодня низко поклонюсь,
Такое могут делать только Боги!

Слово классному руководителю


Блок о тех выпускниках, кого уже нет (слайды, на фоне любимой песни выпуска - гитара)

Выпускники поговорили о своем выпуске
Примерные вопросы для телемоста
1.	Чем отличается и отличается ли вообще выпускник _______ года от выпускника 2007 года?
2.	Кому как вы думаете, было легче учиться выпускникам __________ или 2007года?
3.	Когда бы вы хотели учиться: 20 лет назад, сейчас, или через 20 лет?
4.	Что лучше иметь «красный» аттестат и синюшное лицо или наоборот?
5.	Если бы вас поменять местами с вашими родителями, заставляли бы вы их учиться?
6.	Как вы относитесь к применению в школе антипедагогических методов воспитания (розги, указка-долбалка, линейка, пулемет)
7.	О чем вы подумали, когда наш класс сдал выпускные экзамены?
8.	Если бы была возможность вернуться в ________ год, как бы вы изменили свою жизнь, куда бы поступали? Как сдавали экзамены?
9.	Педагогика – это наука, искусство или талант?

Конкурс «Стенка на стенку»

	Я предлагаю выпускникам наш небольшой конкурс «Стенка на стенку». За небольшой промежуток времени вам необходимо  вспомнить все самое яркое, удивительное и неповторимое, то, что по вашему мнению отличает ваш выпуск от других. Ведь очень часто мы слышим: «Наш выпуск был самым лучшим». Вот и расскажите нам, почему

----------


## ruslava

Светуль, скопируй сценарий в выпускные, а то там искать будут материал, а он тут затерялся...

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Это не знаю откуда, мне друзья по электронке прислали*

Все мы смотрели новости и слышали, читали, что творится с погодой. и
вот, сегодня мы получили письмо от коллег нашего офиса из Самары:

Самара. Снег.
День первый.
Вышел из дома, снег.
Дошел до стоянки, откопал машину, поехал на работу. На дорогах пробки
и аварии.На работе все говорят о погоде, звонят клиенты - говорят о погоде.
Позвонил в транспортную компанию. Поговорили о погоде.
Домой ехал три часа, откопал место на стоянке, поставил машину.
День второй.
Пришел на стоянку. Нашел машину. Почти откопал, понял - не моя.
Поискал свою. Нашел. Плюнул, откапывать не стал.
Пошел к автобусной остановке. Встретил товарища. Он тоже не откопал
машину.
Два часа говорили о погоде.
Автобусов нет. Все двести человек на остановке говорят о погоде.
Товарищ ушел домой пить коньяк. Я решил идти к метро.
Человек сто ушло к товарищу домой. Остальные пошли со мной.Дошли не все.
В метро было столько народу, что решил, что это не Самара.
Подумал,спросил у окружающих где я. Все сказали, что в метро.
Решил, что я в Москве. Поехал в наш московский офис.
Вышел из метро почему-то опять в Самаре.
Дошел до работы к обеду. Вмето стоянки - сугроб. Машин нет. Дорог нет.
На работе почти никого, те кто есть - без машин.Все говорят, что зря
приперлись.
Поехал обратоно домой. На метро. Нет, все-таки это Самара, а не Москва.
День третий.
Пришел на стоянку. Не нашел ни одной машины.
Пришел на остановку - не нашел товарища. Народ на остановке говорит, что ждали только меня.
Пошли к метро. Дошел один я. В метро нет снега!
Вышел, попытался найти офисное здание. Нашел. Откопал. Не мое.
Плюнул, поехал домой.
День четвертый.
Вышел из дома.
Попытался найти стоянку. Не нашел.
Пошел домой пить коньяк. Еле нашел дом. Откопал. Мой!
День пятый.
Никуда не пошел.
Как хорошо, что есть коньяк!
Звонил товарищ, спрашивал, не знаю ли я, откуда у него дома столько
незнакомого народу?
Я сказал не знаю. Если незнакомые - лучше выгнать.
Он сказал выгнать не может - двери завалены снегом.
День шестой.
Страшно подумать, что будет, когда закончится коньяк

   ХОРОШЕГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ!

----------


## Орбита

Svetllana  
Узнаю земляков! Я ж свидетель всех вышеперечисленных событий! Наша тема! Страшно подумать, вдруг опять пойдет такой же снег! надо запасаться коньяком!

----------


## Марья

*Svetllana*,
 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Очарование

*Svetllana*,
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  ржунимагуууууууууууууууу:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Марья

> Страшно подумать, вдруг опять пойдет такой же снег!


Ой, девчонки, вас бы в Тюмень!!!:biggrin: У меня самое яркое детское воспоминание - на огороде сугробы такие, что электрические провода, которые на столбах натянуты лежат просто на снегу... Отец привязывал к ним красные веревочки, что бы мы, бегая по сугробам, не запнулись о них... За зиму вырывали целую систему подземных (вернее подснежных) ходов с блиндажами...

----------


## Запах Дождя

ну поделитесь хоть чуть-чуть снегом!!!! зимой снега не допросишься.. это про нашу погоду :)

----------


## olgaring

А мне снег только снится!!! Соскучилась по лыжам ужасно!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*olgaring*,
 Подразнить? Я сегодня на лыжах ( нет уже вчера) по роще, не спеша .....
Миллион удовольствия!

----------


## Ильич

Дразню в ответ..
А мы сегодня встречаемся с Людой Оптимиской.. в Запорожье не спеша....
о количестве удовольствия сообщу попозже....

----------


## Петровна

> Дразню в ответ..
> ..


А мы встретимся 4.02. в Сестрорецке с
Мариной, Ириной и Инной  на встрече форумчан.

----------


## Петровна

Ой, забыла еще про Дашу- Очарование . Уже волнуюсь.......

----------


## Запах Дождя

Не забудьте выложить фото потом! :)

----------


## Петровна

:Ok:

----------


## хухрындик

*Орбита*,



> Доброе утречко всем вам! Спешу поделиться. Вчера весь вечер чистила комп. Специалист обновлял антивирусную программу и обнаружил более 20 вирусов!!! Ребята, будьте осторожны - вирус бродит по плнете!


Антивирус нужно обновлять каждый день..... :smile:

----------


## Януська

> А мы встретимся 4.02. в Сестрорецке с
> Мариной, Ириной и Инной  на встрече форумчан.


Интересно, а когда это вы успеваете договориться?

----------


## Петровна

*Януська*,

 Все про встречу  : "Жизнь форума" тема "Питер ждет нас, дави на газ!"  Обещали прибыть  69 человек.

----------


## optimistka17

А нас в Запорожье было 6 человек, Но до чего классно, вы себе представить не можете... Вновь разговорам нет конца... С нетерпением жду лета. Ильич нашу фотку шестерых выложить обещалси. Я пока туплю, не умею ужимать фотки. Скоро научусь и стрелки переводить не буду.
Знаете, у нас вроде и города не так далеко друг от друга,-каких-то пару часов езды, но подход к построению, видению свадьбы во многом отличается...
 Каждый чуток свою точку зрения отстаивал. 
Но до чего ж интересно...

----------


## Очарование

*Петровна*,
 :biggrin: ВАУ!!! А я и не знала, что еще и с Петровной всречаемся!!!! Супер!! 
Завтра утром еду во внуково встречать Марину, а вечером встречаемся на Ленинградском вокзале с Ириной и Сергеем, потом загружаемся в поезд! И, думаю, нам не до сна будет!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ильич

Да случилась у нас божественная суббота... Людмила Оптимиска нанесла официяльный визит в город Запорожье... Да подходы к построению вечера  разные местами.. но что удивило репертуар один Людмила из Запорожья начинала читать свои стихи и их тут же подхватывала Людмила из Днепропетровска поскольку это были ее стихи. Обе талантливы, обе пишут,  видно к ним снизошло одновременно:biggrin: 
Я прочитал наизусть свои клятвы мододоженов и Людмила из Запорожья мило их продолжила слово в в слово... Это ЧУДО!. 
Насмеялись, нарассказывали случаи из свадеб... время пролетело незаметно с 12-00 до 19-00.
Решили повторить в мае.....

----------


## Януська

Блин, и только я сижу тут на краю света, как в резервации и никого не вижу, ничего не слышу :frown:

----------


## optimistka17

Ничего, Яночка ....Скоро лето, скоро Крым....
Ох,оторвемся

----------


## Петровна

> *Петровна*,
>  :biggrin: ВАУ!!! А я и не знала, что еще и с Петровной всречаемся!!!! Супер!! 
> Завтра утром еду во внуково встречать Марину, а вечером встречаемся на Ленинградском вокзале с Ириной и Сергеем, потом загружаемся в поезд! И, думаю, нам не до сна будет!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


А когда вы будете в Питере? Вас кто-нибудь встречает? Когда обратно? И вообще помощь нужна?

----------


## Инна Р.

> А когда вы будете в Питере?


Петровна, не волнуйся, всех заберу с вокзала, завтра рано утром! Так что все в порядке!:smile: 
Так что -  встречаемся в 18.00 у метро или в 19.00 в ресторане!

----------


## Януська

А вообще интересно, когда народ вот так съезжается, где живут приезжие то? В гостиницах?

----------


## optimistka17

Яна! ты сходи почитай темку Жизнь Форума, а в ней,Питер,жми на газ. Там вся подноготная большой встречи расписана. Часть народа, приезжая в Питер,останавливаются у своих знакомых, а часть селится в гостинице На страницах Форума все время печатают список тех , кто будет на встрече. Все время вносят коррективы. Ближе к лету это будет и у нас по поводу слета ведущих в Крыму

----------


## Татьянка

> А вообще интересно, когда народ вот так съезжается, где живут приезжие то? В гостиницах?


 :Aga:   В Переславле, все те кто не успел места зарезервировать(я в том числе) жила в санатории не далеко от основной базы. А можно было начевать с кем-нибудть в комнате- на полу. Матрасов хватало.:biggrin:  Или в машине, такие тоже были. Всё решаемо.

----------


## Петровна

> Петровна, не волнуйся, всех заберу с вокзала, завтра рано утром! Так что все в порядке!:smile: 
> Так что -  встречаемся в 18.00 у метро или в 19.00 в ресторане!


ОК :Ok:  ! Значит у метро.:smile:

----------


## Ильич

> А нас в Запорожье было 6 человек, Но до чего классно, вы себе представить не можете... Вновь разговорам нет конца... С нетерпением жду лета. Ильич нашу фотку шестерых выложить обещалси.


Вот и фото...
На переднем плане не форумчане.
 Слева направо Юноша девушка - Молодые но ОЧЕНЬ талантливые ребятя Леша и Юля. Показали великолепный музыкальный выкуп невесты из дому
Их реклама http://www.nevesta-zp.narod.ru/p80.html
В центре  Людмила. Талант умноженный на опыт... Стихи - легко обряды легко вечно в поиске нового, кормит своими сценариями пол Запорожья (в смысле раздает бесплатно)
Справа Светлана Ушакова задушевное ведение с искрометными шутками - хозяйка квартиры
На втором плане выглядывает Люда Оптимиска и стоит памятником Ильич...

Как много интнресного мы почерпнули друг у друга..
Воистину говорят
Лучше один раз увидеть, чем сто раз услышать, лучше один раз прожить, чем сто раз увидеть.
Мы прожили вместе 10 часов .....
Незабываемо.
Божественная суббота у нас удалась... повторим в мае....

----------


## optimistka17

> Незабываемо.
> Божественная суббота у нас удалась... повторим в мае....


 В мае в Запорожье большой сбор,а в марте или в апреле всех желающих  форумчан приглашаю к себе в Днепропетровск.

Ау....

----------


## olgaleona

в каком районе днепропетровска?:smile:

----------


## Запах Дождя

ой, я с удовольствием приехала б... так интересно все :)

----------


## maxim4ik77

[b]Ильич[/b
Чудесная фотка! Лица у всех милые и ДОБРЫЕ, улыбки и искры в глазах - искренние.
Подтверждает эта фотка то, что тамада не может быть злым, хмурым и серым.

----------


## Татьянка

> Подтверждает эта фотка то, что тамада не может быть злым, хмурым и серым.


 :Aga:   :Ok:  :biggrin: Естественно!!!

----------


## Ильич

> тамада не может быть злым, хмурым и серым.


Может , утром в воскресенье, после 3-х свадеб подряд....
Сам видел.. себя .. в зеркале...

----------


## Ильич

> ой, я с удовольствием приехала б... так интересно все :)


Заявка принята на май....
Кстати... 15-16-17 февраля двое из этой компании , а именно я и Светлана (Справа) будем в Харькове. Суббота у нас занята а пятница вторая половина дня совершенно свободна... , где собираемся?
Мне звонить 8-093-758-44-30

----------


## БОС

Я в эти дни свободна полностью!!! Хорошо-бы встретиться! 16 многие работают! 15 -хорошо-бы встретится - я беру организацию в Харькове на себя! Лана прнисодинится я думаю и обзвоню остальных - много народу не обещаю - но человек5 я думаю соберется! мой .тел. 7514983.

----------


## optimistka17

Я тоже в эти дни похоже совершенно свободна Готова приехать, если не появится работа. Лишь бы решить потом вопрс как выбраться вечером, ночью из Харькова, если не найдете "коврик" у двери..

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Украина молодцом! Поволжье, А-у-у-у! Выходите из подполья!

----------


## Ильич

> но человек5 я думаю соберется! мой .тел. 7514983.


Дай мобильный или код Харькова.

----------


## Ильич

> В мае в Запорожье большой сбор,а в марте или в апреле всех желающих  форумчан приглашаю к себе в Днепропетровск.


Назначь дату, время, место.
И народ спланирует будущее...
Скажем 22 марта - День весеннего равноденствия, чем не дата? Суббота.

----------


## Ильич

> Украина молодцом!


А мы ВСЕГДА молодцы!
Та шо давайте к нам....

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Подумаю, а почему бы и нет!

----------


## БОС

Мобилки у меня нет - нет необходимости!
код 057 тел. 7514983 и 7097506 - о результатах отсучу и подумаю насчет ночевки!

----------


## optimistka17

> Назначь дату, время, место.
> И народ спланирует будущее...
> Скажем 22 марта - День весеннего равноденствия, чем не дата? Суббота.
> __________________


Стремно назначать на субботу. Вдруг у народа или у меня на субботу выскочит работа. Встреча будет в воскресенье. Точную дату сообщу за месяц раньше.Сейчас не хочу никого дезинформировать. У кого 2008 год-это год семьи, а у меня в планах 2008 год сделать годом отдыха. Хочу отдохнуть по полной программе. И поездка за рубеж, и море  и+ может и санаторий... По скольку не везде буду ездить сама, надо сначала утрясти сроки отдыха с близкими. У себя готова принять народ в любой момент Лишь бы я была сама в Днепропетровске.

----------


## Запах Дождя

А я 16 февраля работаю... Так что, если встречаемся 15, то пить не буду и не долго буду с вами, 16 - не буду я с вами, а 17 - с удовольствием!!!

----------


## Ильич

> если встречаемся 15, то пить не буду


А мы что пить собираемся...? Эти алкоголики ведущие в Запорожье вшестером не смогли за 8 часов выпить одну бутылку прекраснейшего Кокура...
А вообще харьковский подход мне понравился собираемся.. пьем!

----------


## Раюшка

Это шо, в ближайшее время намечается сходка? А поподробнее мона? Где и когда? 

А в Одессу никто, случайно, не собирается? Или не случайно?
Жду сигнала!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Дак уже определились ...15 февраля малая сходка украинских коллег в Харькове. Чуть позже март-апрель у меня в Днепропетровске. В мае -выезд на шашлыки в Запорожье.. Продолжаем кучковаться расширяя контингент..

----------


## maknata

Ребятки, а 23 марта официяльный День работника культуры:wink:  И к тому же воскресение.... Ндя.. а в ферале у меня полная засада...:frown:

----------


## Запах Дождя

> А мы что пить собираемся...? Эти алкоголики ведущие в Запорожье вшестером не смогли за 8 часов выпить одну бутылку прекраснейшего Кокура...
> А вообще харьковский подход мне понравился собираемся.. пьем!


А мы с Оксаной всегда пьем :))) Как собираемся :) Никто не пьет, а мы пьем :)
Записывайте меня и на форумовку в Днепропетровске, и на шашлыки в Запорожье :)

----------


## Януська

Ребят, извините, вам не кажется, что вы в теме флудите? Все таки в теме помимо украинцев полно народу. Создайте отдельную по встречам. :smile:

----------


## Запах Дождя

Яна, так эта тема и есть флудилка, насколько я поняла, но тему по встречам действительно надо создавать отдельно :)

----------


## optimistka17

Плодить темы занятие неблагодарное. Мы находимся в беседке и здесь общаемся. И не отделяем Украину . А может кто в это время на Украине будет и к нам присоеденится.. Если кто не понял, попытаюсь уточнить... Я приглашаю к себе всех желающих И сама намерена поехать туда , куда позовут, если будет свободное время и денежные ресурсы на поездку.
 Постараюсь не превращаться в маленькую обиженную девочку, которой поставили на вид за то, что не там и не то сказала.
 Яночка! После Крыма ты ,возможно бросишь свой банк и Мурманск и сменишь место жительства.Я уверена, что если ко времени крыиского слета мы перезнакомимся на маленьких сходках-слетках, то от этого все только выиграют...

----------


## Ильич

> А в Одессу никто, случайно, не собирается? Или не случайно?


В Одессу только когда море теплое.... В иное время не звать!

----------


## Ильич

Друзья мои.
Нашел я Максимова Сергя Владимировича.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=UVUzpWDuIOM
Это вообще ни на что не похоже, тамада про него не скажешь... Фантомас! Человек во множестве ликов и образов.
И такое ведение есть...
как Вам?

----------


## Ильич

http://youtube.com/watch?v=HM-1g8xs8cs
А это ненавязчивое ведение меня кльтурологически шокировало.. как то вальяжно и без напряга.... и всем нравится... ЧТО?

----------


## optimistka17

Господи, Ильич! И как ты умудряешься находить такие перлы?Посмотрела с превеликим удовольствием. Понимаю, что сама в этом ключе работать не буду,но это СУПЕР!

----------


## optimistka17

> и всем нравится... ЧТО?


Не знаю, что .Мне-никак Отстой прошлого века. Но это просто мой вкус. Я чувствовала,что здесь один автопилот. Ни эмоций, ни души. Конвейер...

----------


## olgaring

Масимов_____ супер!!!!!   С таким напарником никакая конкуренция не была бы страшна!


А второй товарищ вызвал у меня почему-то отвращение , может это и грубо, но это так.
Ильич, спасибо огромное за такое видио.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> А это ненавязчивое ведение меня кльтурологически шокировало.. как то вальяжно и без напряга.... и всем нравится... ЧТО?


А мне не понравилось. Совершенно. На своём празднике я бы такого не пожелала. И впечатление сложилось, что и гостям не очень весело. Как в цирке. Впрочем, на любителя.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Ильич*,

Дайте ссылочку на такое, чтобы можно было равняться! Очень хочется посмотреть действительно РАБОТУ!!!

----------


## Татьянка

:rolleyes:  Посмотрели с братом. Он ведущий. Мнение такое, по Максимову- перебор, очень много всего, но молодец!!!! Второе- никак!!! Песком пахнет.... Это наше мнение.

----------


## fena

помогите как общаться на форум сате:cool:

----------


## Орбита

Мое мнение такое: Максимов - Театр Одного Актера. Достаточно профессионально перевоплощается, костюмы, музыкальные кусочки -все вроде бы хорошо. Но... Гораздо интереснее было бы, если бы веселились гости, а не тамада. Свадьба - это праздник молодых и их гостей, а не концерт или театр. Я сама не люблю, когда составляют программу из концертных номеров сплошняком, и молодых обычно отговариваю брать много артистов. Я спрашиваю: "Вы хотите, чтобы ваши гости веселилсь сами или сидели весь вечер за столом , ели-пили и смотрели концерт?"
Здесь такая же история, только не артисты, а сам тамада весь вечер на арене. Думаю, перебор. А про второго даже говорить нечего. К чему?

----------


## optimistka17

> только не артисты, а сам тамада весь вечер на арене. Думаю, перебор


 Не нужно торопиться с выводами. мы смотрели рекламную работу тамады, а не свадьбу целиком. Вполне возможно, что  и гости успели повеселиться на полную катушку...

----------


## Вера-56

:rolleyes: 


> В этой теме мы все будем  делиться своими навыками и опытом.

----------


## Ильич

Максимов вызывает уважение.... могёт! и так как он никто не смогёт ( в смысле сможет) Да театр одного актера, и я бы так не работал, скажем в таком ключе... Но какова аба яга! А какова сердючка голос интонации... Я уважаю его как актер актера. А как тамада... хотелось бы посидеть у него на свадьбе гостем.. дабы оказаться внутри и потом понять хорошо это или не очень...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> А как тамада... хотелось бы посидеть у него на свадьбе гостем.. дабы оказаться внутри и потом понять хорошо это или не очень...


Присоединяюсь!

----------


## optimistka17

Начнем с того, что идешь в тему  "Кто мы?"и рассказываешь о себе. А потом прежде чем создавать новую тему, читаешь  то, что уже есть. Чобы не добавлять работы  Наталье,модератору, которая чистит разделы, перенося, объеденяя тема.
 Если хочешь просто поболтать, идешь в Беседку.
 А если есть, что сказать по конкретному вопросу, то и оставляешь сообщение в соответствующей теме.
 Новичкам все стремятся помочь, если новички не только "халявщики", но и трудяги.
 Так что общаться просто. Бери все, что выставлено добрыми людьми И делись всем, что есть у тебя.

----------


## Януська

> Яночка! После Крыма ты ,возможно бросишь свой банк и Мурманск и сменишь место жительства.


Все возможно :) Я бы банк с удовольствием бросила и место жительства поменяла на потеплее :) А шо? Я женщина свободная :biggrin: , куда хочу туда лечу :)  Правда я бы лучше в Белоруссии укоренилась...но не зовет никто :( :)

----------


## Ильич

> Дайте ссылочку на такое, чтобы можно было равняться! Очень хочется посмотреть действительно РАБОТУ!!!


На вкус и цвет товарища нет.
До вашего появления у нас была громкая дисскуссия по поводу Александра Кагарлицкого. Мнения диметрально и полярно разделились...
Мне нравится очень, Януска неприемлет его вообще.
То есть образовалось два лагеря одим очень другим вообще.
Вот мы и Вас проверим.
Вот ссылка, 
http://www.tamadainfo.ru/page.php?open=kagarlickiy
 в тексте есть ссылки на  видео...
каково ваше мнение?

----------


## Януська

Кстати, на моем форуме для ведущих, тоже Кагарлицкий обсуждался, но спора не получилось ибо все сошлись во мнении.

----------


## Януська

Сначала зайди в самую верхнюю тему: *Если ты новичок - зайди сюда.* 
И хватит уже создавать разные темы, засорять форум, начни читать наконец!

----------


## Петровна

Ну вот и свершилось! Встреча форумчан состоялась, все прошло на УРА!! Встретились как давно знакомые. Лично мои впечатления :Даша  не просто Очарование это СУПЕР очарование, Ирина bhbyf это -искрящая энергия ,Инна -сама доброта , Марья- это МАСТЕР. 
  Конечно время для общения не хватило, мы познакомились с музыкантами- все отличные ребята. Очень доброжелательная атмосфера. СПАСИБО ОРГАНИЗАТОРАМ!! Фотки будут позже.

----------


## Татьянка

:wink:  Если кому-то интересно. Чтобы судить о работе того или иного ведущего, надо посмотреть полностью всю свадьбу. Куски вырванные из общего контекста, могут искажать. Да и сами писали демо, понимаем, что выбираем всегда лучшее и адекватную реакцию гостей.

----------


## Януська

Абсолютно с тобой Танюшкин согласна, особенно о том что выбирается лучшее. Вот посмотришь и думаешь, ну если лучшее ТАКОЕ, так что же тогда худшее :biggrin:

----------


## Анюша

> Если кому-то интересно. Чтобы судить о работе того или иного ведущего, надо посмотреть полностью всю свадьбу.


Полностью согласна..... У меня тоже не может сложиться категоричного суждения из-за просмотра пятиминутного ролика.... надо посмотреть всю свадьбу...

----------


## optimistka17

> Чтобы судить о работе того или иного ведущего, надо посмотреть полностью всю свадьбу.


 А что есть возможность посмотреть работу того же Кагарлицкого?
Я бы не отказалась. Да вот и Ильич просит со всех концов света работы на обмен. Выводы делать по полной версии гораздо правильнее

----------


## Анюша

> А что есть возможность посмотреть работу того же Кагарлицкого?
> Я бы не отказалась. Да вот и Ильич просит со всех концов света работы на обмен. Выводы делать по полной версии гораздо правильнее


я бы тоже не отказалась бы..... И не только Кагарлицкого, а любого из вас... Профессионалы...

----------


## Ильич

> Кстати, на моем форуме для ведущих, тоже Кагарлицкий обсуждался, но спора не получилось ибо все сошлись во мнении.


Поправлюсь:  Мурманску не нравится вообще...

----------


## Януська

> Поправлюсь:  Мурманску не нравится вообще...


Неее, Ильич, на моем форуме для ведущих со всей России ведущие, с Мурманска я одна :) 

Ань, ты чего???? Ты же этого Кагарлицкого у меня на форуме как раз и видела. Забыла что ли?

----------


## Анюша

> Ань, ты чего???? Ты же этого Кагарлицкого у меня на форуме как раз и видела. Забыла что ли?


НЕа не забыла... просто я о том, что я бы с удовольствием посмотрела бы не ролик, а целую работу... целую свадьбу... и не обязательно Кагарлицкого.....

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> каково ваше мнение?


Ильич, скачала оба клипа Кагарлицкого. Посмотрела с удовольствием. Манера ведения - конферанс. Молодец! Вот у него. я думаю, нет и костюмов, и лишнего реквизита. Но эта манера характерна для мужчин. Почему то я, читая все ваши послания, представляю вас в таком же виде. Для женщин ( опять же моё индивидуальное мнение) не совсем подходит такое поведение и преподнесение себя. Спасибо вам за ссылочку и за доставленное удовольствие.
Кстати, советую всем посмотреть. Это ещё и уроу, как делать интересный клип о своей работе.

----------


## Януська

*VETER NAMERENJA*, вот тут ты не права, стиль конферанс возможен как в исполнении мужчины, так и женщины. И я тому подтверждение. Хотя соглашусь в исполнении мужчины, он более привычен. Стараюсь тоже по минимуму использовать реквизит, в смысле меньше костюмов. За что была заклевана тамадами с моего форума :biggrin: Но я не обижаюсь  :Aga:  А вообще спорить не хочу, потому что я так привыкла к вам дорогие коллеги, к вашему мнению, что даже Кагарлицкий уже не кажется мне таким отвратительным :)

----------


## Ильич

*БРЭК!*
По углам!
В синем углу яростно неприемлющая  все что связано с Кагарлицким Януська, Мурманск провела много боев за отстаивание своего мнеиния , чем и заслужила наше уважение....
В красном углу все остальные кому Ка... промолчу нравится. Не отстаивают своего мнения просто выказывают симпатию,
Януська - вот я Каг.. молчу - 2 Я такой же , абсолютно.... Чо в Крыму будем делать? .. не знаю.?.. тольку КОКУР нас помирит....

----------


## Януська

Ильич, я когда поем, то мирная, а ты обещал кормить всякими вкусностями, а раз еще и налить обещаешь, так я вообще стану твоей поклонницей :biggrin:

----------


## Орбита

*Януська*,

Я тоже работаю с минимумом реквизита и практически не использую костюмы. Только какие-то элементы. И не думаю, что зрелищность моих программ от этого страдает. Считаю, что в конкурсе (игре) главное не внешняя обертка, а все-таки суть, юмор, уместность и, простите за такое слово, интеллектуальность. Конкурс ради хохмы - глупо. Я никого не хочу обижать, но я была свидетелем шоу, где просто наряжали людей в костюмы, причем, не совсем сценические ( бюстгалтеры, стринги, юбки и штаны не первой свежести) и выпускали на площадку под любую фонограмму. Я спрашиваю: "А в чем прикол? Смысл-то должен быть?" Мне в ответ: "Да какой смысл? Смешно же: мужики в бабской одежде пляшут! Прикольно! Гы..гы..."

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Стараюсь тоже по минимуму использовать реквизит, в смысле меньше костюмов. За что была заклевана тамадами с моего форума


Спор насчёт костюмов, наверное, будет ещё долог между ведущими. С уважением отношусь к каждому стилю ведения. У каждого свой клиент. Почему-то мне заказчики попадаются такие, которые уже даже в телефонном разговоре интересуются, есть ли у меня костюмы и какие. Хотят чтобы было что-то новенькое, а не всем приевшаяся Сердючка. Но положа руку на сердце признаю, что без костюмов работать сложнее. Попробуйте удержать внимание и веселье публики  в течении 6 часов одними словесами. Это уже высший пилотаж.

----------


## Ильич

*Орбита*,
Я солидарен с тобой!
Подпишусь под каждым словом. 
но пообщавшись с Людой Оптимиской я зтал задумываться...
У нее очень красивые костюмы и железная аргуметация.
На фото со свадьбы гости в костюмах красиво смотрятся.. и на это клюет клиент.. вот тут я согласен.
теперь хожу и думаю, как совместить интеллект и красивые костюмы....

----------


## Януська

У меня много аргументов за то, что бы НЕ использовать костюмы, НО я уважаю тех ведущих которые именно устраивают костюмированные представления на свадьбах, особенно я укрепилась в своем уважении, когда познакомилась с Людой (здесь Людок) из Барнаула. Уж какая она рукодельница, а какая фантазерка, очень хорошие у нее костюмы, а главное она прям душой болеет за это дело. 
Но я все равно стараюсь по возможности обходиться без костюмов. Приведу свои доводы: 1. Банально тяжело таскать тюки с тряпками 2. Так как одновременно выполняю роль Диджея, то просто нет времени переодевать гостей 3. Здесь опишу случай: Вела я значит свадьбу. Хорошо свадьба прошла. И вот через полгода ко мне обращается с той свадьбы молодая пара, типа: Мы вас видели, вы нам понравились, короче хотим вас. Ну хотите, так хотите. Я, естественно, перерабатываю сценарий с учетом того что молодожены уже многое видели, но костюмы естественно новые под их свадьбу не шью. Свадьбу провела, ни в одной игре не повторилась, а вот костюмы были те же. И как же мне было обидно, когда на форуме невест я прочитала потом отзыв той невесты, в духе: Да она вообще ничего не поменяла, все тоже самое было и т.д. А тоже самое было только цыгане  и шейх с гаремом и все. 
Так я вот к чему, когда работаешь без костюмов, у людей восприятие будто они на разных свадьбах постоянно, а когда с костюмами, так как будто на одной. Поэтому я если сейчас что то костюмированное и провожу, то только один эпизод за свадьбу. Все свои костюмы на каждой свадьбе никогда не показываю.

----------


## Ильич

> Это уже высший пилотаж.


Могу научить..... :Aga:

----------


## Татьянка

> как совместить интеллект и красивые костюмы....


:wink: ...интресно....

:rolleyes: ...хотя, как Яна использую мало костюмов....

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Могу научить.....


Предложение принимаю.

----------


## zhak

Хорошо вам,ругаетесь,а я ,как в анекдоте,не смогла прочесть .Все приходит квадратиками, а на второй ссылке какого-то плеера просит.
Я что одна такая  тупенькая?:confused:

----------


## Януська

*zhak*, Лена, посмотри немного назад по этой теме, Ильич выкладывал ссылку по скачке плеера.

----------


## optimistka17

Народ!и Если кому интересно как прошла встреча в Питере, то сходите в раздел Жизнь Форума Там есть и фотки нашей Инночки, И Дашуня-Очарование и море восторгов от встречи

----------


## Ильич

http:/*************.com/files/3402442
По этой ссылке можно скачать заархивированыый КМ плейер, разархивируйте и просто запустите его. Инсталлироватьь не надо. Это читает ВСЕ!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Все приходит квадратиками, а на второй ссылке какого-то плеера просит.
> Я что одна такая  тупенькая?


Лена, проще нажимаешь на ссылке правой кнопкой на мышке, находишь СОХРАНИТЬ ОБЪЕКТ КАК... и далее нажимаешь левой кнопкой и сохраняешь как обычно

----------


## Инна Р.

Два раза написала огромный отчет о встрече, и впечатления от знакомства в реале................, но комп не отправил!!! Третий раз описывать сил нет! Поверьте на слово - знакомство с нашими девочками меня приятно потрясло!!! Все разные - но все СУПЕР!
И банкет и музыканты... все на уровне, впечатлений море!

----------


## Инна Р.

Вы тут по прежнему спорите о раскрученном московском дяденьке, но поверьте наслово - больше пользы будет, если мы все будем жадно ловить каждое слово нашей Марины - Марьи, потому что не надо смотреть ее ролики, что бы пончть - уровень недосягаемый!!!!!!!!!! и ваш Кагрликий......померк окончательно в плане того - у кого и чему стоит учиться......... :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

Самые трогательные мгновения банкета - ПРОНЗИЛА скрипка - комментарии невозможны, это надо услышать....

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> но поверьте наслово - больше пользы будет, если мы все будем жадно ловить каждое слово нашей Марины - Марьи, п


Инна, спасибо за совет. Сегодня же посмотрю всё, что Марья писала. 




> не надо смотреть ее ролики, что бы пончть - уровень недосягаемый!!!!!


Это ты пообщавшись с человеком в живую так говоришь. Но всё-таки пока живьём не увидишь своими глазками, не услышишь своими ушками. судить ведь сложно, согласись. Поэтому завидую белой завистью, что ты общалась с замечательным человеком, у которого можно поучиться.

----------


## Инна Р.

Пела Марина Мазайкина - столько задушевности и трогательности, такие мгновения дорогого стоят.
И пела наша Марина - без муз. сопровождения- зал замер и зачарованно ловил каждый волшебный звук.
Наши Марины покорили ВСЕХ!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Это ты пообщавшись с человеком в живую так говоришь.


Да, конечно, мне повезло, действительно вживую!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Продолжаю свои впечатления о банкете-
Музыканты и вокалисты ВСЕ на таком уровне!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Но, и мы не лыком шиты! Муж нашей Иришы -Сережа  (видеооператор) выстоял огромную очередь и тоже СПЕЛ очень красиво и задушевно - мы все были приятно удивлены!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Искрометноая зажигалка - Ириша -bhbyf, пленившая все мужское население Очаровашка Даша, Ирина - Петровна ( НЕ СМОТРИТЕ ЕЁ АВАТОРКУ!!!!!!), яркая, красивая,легкая, интересная, приятная в общении, женщина!
Я горжусь тем, что знакома со всеми ВАМИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

И общие впечатления от встречи - атмосфера сплаченности и доброжелательности, восхощения каждым и общий подъем и безмерная благодарность этому чуду, которое называется - форум!
И становятся смешными споры между музыкантами и ведущими, кто плохой, кто хороший - собрались ДОСТОЙНЫЕ люди, безгранично их ВСЕХ уважаю!:smile:

----------


## Татьянка

> И становятся смешными споры между музыкантами и ведущими, кто плохой, кто хороший - собрались ДОСТОЙНЫЕ люди, безгранично их ВСЕХ уважаю!


:wink:  А Я ПРО ЧТО ГОВОРИЛА!!!!! Поймет то, кто хоть раз побывал на такой встрече!!!!! :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

Люда - Оптимистка, изви ни, что долго молчала, комп был занят перекачками фото, дисков и т.д., не спали, не читали форум, а как появилась капелька времени - возникла проблема с ноутбуком - не отправил мои сообщения!!! Очень обидно - потому что по свежайщим впечатлениям я там, все так старательно описала, а вот с третьего захода получилось скромно!:smile:

----------


## Татьянка

*innca*,
 :flower:  Инусь расскажи, что это были за переодевания!!!! Очень заинтриговала!!! :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

Танюша, это было наше общее приветственное выступление. Сценка.... Рассказывать о себе не скромно - но мы были БОМЖАМИ.:smile:

----------


## Татьянка

> Танюша, это было наше общее приветственное выступление. Сценка.... Рассказывать о себе не скромно - но мы были БОМЖАМИ.


:mad: БЫСТРО РАССКАЗЫВАЙ!!!! А скромно или нет.... мы сами решим!!! :Aga:   Инуся, не томи..... :Oj:

----------


## Инна Р.

Короче, пришла на банкет кучка бомжей, поплясали, погрюкали бутылками, поприкалывались по поводу форума, тостик ляпанули, Рэп почитали, поплясали, выпили и усе!!!!!!:smile:  или вам с текстами выкладывать? Тогда капельку позже, ладно?

----------


## Инна Р.

А рядом со мной сидит голая (в полотенце) после душа Марина, мазюкается кремом и передает ВСЕМ привет!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :smile:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Иннуся постеснялась рассказывать потому как сама сочиняла эту сценку: кому интересно попросите -наверняка она выложит её, а я могу выложить текст песни которую переделывали мы вдвоём с Серёгой(моим мужем) на мотив песни "Непара"
Ты так криво улыбалась, я тебя увидел сразу, 
   не пошёл бы ты помыться ты- немытая зараза, 
я прошёл к твоей   помойке в этот вечер наконец, 
что-то  ты в руках держала, -это был песец, 
Все твои 4 зуба засверкали как алмазы, 
 кто бы говорил  у самого  синяк под глазом 
Может быть конечно я  бываю не права, 
Но сказала в этот вечер вот такие вот слова: 

Как ты не крути но мы не пара, не пара, 
Вот такая вот у нас запара, запара, 
Как ты не крути, нам не по пути, 
Мы с тобой не пара, прости. 
Давай еще раз ИРА, 
Как ты не крути но мы не пара, не пара, 
Вот такая вот у нас запара, запара, 
Как ты не крути, нам не по пути, 
Мы с тобой не пара, прости. 

на вокзале на московском я собрал немало меди
думал буду я твоя   привокзальная миледи
  все помойки перерыл  в поисках политилена  
Для тебя насобирал горсть чубариков  элэма , 
 только денег не хватило- я понты не заценила
ты любовь мою убила-безобразная горилла
я тебе сказала ,я была  права, 
и запомни дорогой- вот такие вот слова: 



Как ты не крути но мы не пара, не пара, 
Вот такая вот у нас запара, запара, 
Как ты не крути, нам не по пути, 
Мы с тобой не пара, прости.
Давай еще раз Настя, 
Как ты не крути но мы не пара, не пара, 
Вот такая вот у нас запара, запара, 
Как ты не крути, нам не по пути, 
Мы с тобой не пара, прости. 
Аккордион! 
эта песня для двух человек(ну это понятно ,наверное)
Ребята,хочется предложить вам всем приехать к нам в Москву.на слёт Ведущих. Примерно это выглядит так: в Мае(когда заказов почти нет) можно снять гостевой дом-находится он на трассе Горьковского шоссе примерно 100 км от МКАД.этот дом включает в себя-сам 2этажный дом,кухня,сауна,душ,холл,на втором этаже 5 спален,огорожен высоким забором ,на территории пруд.-стоимость на 16 чел-8 тыс на 20 чел-9 тыс в сутки.это не ресторан,готовит надо самим или заказать. План мероприятия-НАКАКИХ конкурсов,НИКАКОГО сравнения,НИКАКИХ оценок-я предполагаю так: есть обряды-каждый рассказывает как тот или иной обряд проходит в его условиях ,какие обряды и обычаи существуют у вас...и т.д.. Ребята,поверьте,это такой кайф-общаться вживую с людьми,которые близки по духу!!!! Огромный привет и спасибо нашей Иннусе-она не только интеллигентный  и добрый человечек,но и отличная хозяйка и дизайнер!!!!! Спасибо Петровне,-оказалось ,что это вовсе не предпенсионерочка,как можно подумать по аватарке и нику,а очаровательная и милая дама, с которой приятно общаться ,очень порадовала Дашуня-Очарование,непосредственная,милая,влюбляющая в себя всех окружающих,Маришка-ты супер,а как наша Марья поёт!!!!! И ещё огромный респект нашему Лёсику-Алексею-второй половинке нашей Иннуси!

----------


## Татьянка

*bhbyf*,
 Ириш, в мае хотели у Виталича под Новомичуринском, это не далеко от Рязани. Тема открыта уже давно в разделе "Жизнь". Виталич и ведущий и музыкант и просто супер дядька- я познакомилась с ним на форуме, потом имела честь работать вместе, да и просто дружить. Если кому-то интересно, милости просим.... Встреча запланирована с 16 по 18 мая....:wink:

----------


## Януська

Ириш, а может на пару дней  26-27 апреля?  А то я буду в Москве с 21 по 26, ну могла бы на один день задержаться :)

----------


## Януська

Эх, ребята, с каким бы я удовольствием вас в свой родной Мурманск пригласила, да ведь не поедет ко мне никто :(((( далеко. НО, вы себе не представляете, как у нас хорошо :) 

Можно я стихотворение напишу про мой край? А вообще давайте проведем конкурс, кто зовет к себе должен представить свой регион и доказать, что именно у него должны собраться форумчане :) Я отдельную тему сейчас заведу с фотками :) 
А стих такой: 

От Москвы и до окраины, приезжайте в гости к нам,
Все, чем край наш Кольский славен, мы покажем вам,
Не пугайтесь по-напрасну, этот край седых ветров,
Лишь на первый взгляд не ласков, на второй суров.


Зато какие чудеса, какие летом небеса,
Какие осенью леса, и проку нет в календаре,
Сирень здесь в августе цветет, дожди идут под новый год,
А летом снега наметет, как в январе...Почему?
Да, очень просто - это Кольский полуостров!


Апатиты, Кировск, Никель - города невелики, 
Мончегорск и Кандалакша - в море островки,
Но на душу населенья, столько здесь богатств земных,
Только центр отчего то позабыл про них. 

Зато какие чудеса, морошки спелой туеса,
И аметисты, как слеза, а в недрах руд - на сотни лет,
Здесь выплавляется металл, здесь рыбаков родной причал,
А на вершинах серых скал брусничный цвет. 


Приезжайте ненадолго, оставайтесь навсегда,
Ну, а коль решите к дому, это не беда,
Вам варенья из морошки, с рыбкой северной дадим, 
И присядем на дорожку, вместе помолчим. 

Ведь влюбиться очень просто в этот Кольский полуостров! 

Вот так вот :) Поэтому я не оставляю надежды, что когда нибудь слет ТАМАДЕЯ пройдет и на моей земле. Вы такой природы еще не видели, это все равно что на Камчатку слетать :), только гораздо ближе.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

ребята,даже 2 ведущих-это сила! а когда нас 5-6-10- и т.д.-это ваще атас!!!!! и притом-не конкуренты,не завистники- а добрые друзья и коллеги!!!!потому давайте подумаем как нам собраться и даже если приедет 10 чел-это сила!!!!! а по поводу музыкантов и встреч с ними-это кайф!!! если б вы могли только представить как это здорово-все такие молодцы!!!!!  а потому встречаться даже в рамках встреч музыкантов-просто здорово!!!! никого не заставляю-но думаю,что кто-то откликнется-Светланка,Иннуся,Маришка,Дашуня,Иришка(Петровна)-вот наш костяк,присоединяйтесь-только добрые слова в адрес друг друга-свои идеи и наработки -это наш девиз! всех люблю!!!!!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Ириш, в мае хотели у Виталича под Новомичуринском, это не далеко от Рязани. Тема открыта уже давно в разделе "Жизнь". Виталич и ведущий и музыкант и просто супер дядька- я познакомилась с ним на форуме, потом имела честь работать вместе, да и просто дружить. Если кому-то интересно, милости просим.... Встреча запланирована с 16 по 18 мая....


Танюш,я уже писала-музыканты наши-супер,НО...мы совсем не успели пообщаться сами( а так хотелось) и потом ведь наши интересы не ограничивабются ТОЛЬКО ведением,нам интересно ВСЁ-фотошоп,создание своих сайтов,нарезка и обработка музыки-вот какие мастер-классы нам нужны!( а ,извините, репку,мне неинтересно обсуждать,так как я НЕ хочу её делать),зато знание фотошопа помогло мне забацать ролик для серьёзного дядечки (юбилей)я сделала  и обработала его фотки в необычных образах-то он с Путиным решает государственные вопросы,то снимается в блокбастере и т.д.-наша работа не ограничивается набором тостов и конкурсов ,потому и приглашаю вас... Сама обещаю преподать несколько уроков танцев(латина,вальс,может несколько движений цыганского танца_(?),восточного(?),основные навыки работы с видеоредакторами(Пинакл студия или Эдиус), для конкурса АПОЖ могу научить работать  в Аудисити,

----------


## Запах Дождя

> Ребята,хочется предложить вам всем приехать к нам в Москву.на слёт Ведущих. Примерно это выглядит так: в Мае


я - за!!! совмещу все встречи в Москве!!! теперь о цене б еще...

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*bhbyf*,
 Замаааааанчиво! 
В мае, после 9-го - МОНА и НУНО!
Я- ЗА, тем более, белокаменная всё-таки на пересечении дорог!

----------


## Татьянка

*bhbyf*,
 :biggrin:  Ириш, я почему предложила. Потому что, там не столько музыканты будут... людей, я не думаю, что много наберется( просто те, кто хочет отдохнуть на природе, попарится в баньке, нарнуть с аквалангом в свободное время от обмена опытом) и очень давно задумывали МАСТЕР-КЛАСС для нас- ВЕДУЩИХ!!! :Aga:   А так... я же не навязываю!!! Просто предложила ещё вариант!:wink:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*bhbyf*,
 Ируська, объявляй слёт у тебя на даче - форма одежды рабочая, бум куЛтурно грядки оформлять, Осенью будешь смешной урожай собирать!)))))))))

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Ируська, объявляй слёт у тебя на даче - форма одежды рабочая, бум куЛтурно грядки оформлять, Осенью будешь смешной урожай собирать!)))))))))


насмешила-ой,не могу!!! Ребят,в этой сауне мы сами отдыхаем, и изредка работаем там свадьбы....и потом я за числом не гонюсь-кто приедет-тот и приедет.... сумма 8000 -это аренда гостевого дома на сутки  со всеми причандалами и сауной..... то есть мы разделим эту сумму на всех-а по еде я думаю скинемся-шашлым-машлык там....салатики постругаем...да чё там-нас трудно чем-то удивить.....главное-душевно посидеть!!!!

----------


## Петровна

*innca*,
*bhbyf*,

Только что прочитала ваши отчеты в этой теме.  Присоединяюсь полностью .  До сих пор нахожусь под впечатлением. Полный ВОСТОРГ!!!!
Ну и пошла менять аватару.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*Петровна*,
 Ты просто СУПЕР!!!!!!!!Красавица!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Очарование

*Петровна*,
 А я вот только что проснулась! :wink: Сидю на форуме! Пью чай с твоим подарком (конфетки-пальчики оближешь) Сейчас опишу свои эмоции!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

ребят,а мы так классно доехали с Маришкой и Дашуней до Питера! сначала даша обнаружила у себя несколько комплектов белья и вроде как лишние отдала,а когда Маринка пришла из туалета-оказалось,что НЕ ХВАТАЕТ её простыни и наволочки!!! Представляете!!!:eek:  я честно помогала искать,уговаривала Дашуню не "зажимать":biggrin:  а честно вынуть из сумочки и отдать Маришке хотя бы наволочку!!!kuku она не признавалась....пришлось моему Серёге отдать свою простынь,а из наших полотенец соорудила подобие наволочки...когда уже все улеглись(не обошлось без замечаний,так как мы ржали на весь вагон) то я вдруг обнаружила простынь у себя!!! :Vah:  :confused: ! что делать?  посмотрела я на ребят-они не догадывались ни о чём мирно посапывали в кроватках....хотела кинуться в Серёгу сверху-но потом передумала,и предательски промолчала до утра:biggrin:  но скрыть свой позор не удалось-и что же.... меня раскрыли....стыдно то как!!! :Oj:  :biggrin:

----------


## Pина

Всем привет! 
Появилась я у вас на форуме в декабре. Но сидела тихо, как мышка в уголочке, все впитывала в себя да на ус мотала. А сейчас проблема появилась. Без вашей помощи никак не обойтись. Поэтому прошу: помогите, люди добрые! Нужно провести день рождения бильярдного клуба. С чего начать, как народ завести? Учитывая, что 30 славным молодцам ведущая ну совсем не нужна (так как время бесплатное для игры клуб предоставляет, и понятное дело, что я буду только помехой.)

----------


## Очарование

*bhbyf*,
 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: читала как будто в первый раз слышу эту историю!!! ржунимагууууууууууууууууу:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Петровна

*bhbyf*,
*Очарование*,

Девчонки , вы только вчера уехали , а мы уже по вам скучаем. 
А я еще сомневалась, ехать на встречу форумчан или нет. Теперь говорю всем, не повторяйте моих ошибок -ТОЛЬКО ЕХАТЬ!

----------


## Януська

> Всем привет! 
> Появилась я у вас на форуме в декабре. Но сидела тихо, как мышка в уголочке, все впитывала в себя да на ус мотала. А сейчас проблема появилась. Без вашей помощи никак не обойтись. Поэтому прошу: помогите, люди добрые! Нужно провести день рождения бильярдного клуба. С чего начать, как народ завести? Учитывая, что 30 славным молодцам ведущая ну совсем не нужна (так как время бесплатное для игры клуб предоставляет, и понятное дело, что я буду только помехой.)


Рина, привет и добро пожаловать. Продублируй свою просьбу в теме: прошу, ищу, помогите. тогда тебе постараемся помочь. А то тут у нас девчонки ностальгируют :biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

> А то тут у нас девчонки ностальгируют


Мы правда, соскучились!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111 Но не ностальгируем, мы млеем!
Выкладываю то, что обещала - текст нашего поздравления

 -Гляди ка, Марин, тут какие то люди!
       Вы хто такие, товарищи будете?
       Да это же форум – какой то там плюс!
  -Ой ёшки, не верю, сейчас отрублюсь!

  -Мы к вам пришли, чего же боле? 
     Мы мимо не могли пройти... 
     Хотя мы знаем, в вашей воле 
     нам и ста грамм не поднести. 

      И в вашей воле, тоже верно 
      нас тут же вытурить взашей, 
      -и может даже справедливо 
      навешать веских ...(костылей)

   -Народ, вы нас сразу то не гоните,
    Дайте сперва все объяснить!
 -А лучше бы выпить скорее дали!
    Смотрят, кабудто бомжей не видали!

  -Мы к вам явилися при параде,
      Как принято в городе Ленинграде!
      Лишь руки трясутся, болит голова – 
      Для храбрости выпить не мешало б  сперва!

      Мы: Ирка и Инка и Дашка с Маринкой,
      Лешка, Сережка
      Дерябнуть бы Трошки!
      Мы как то на свалке однажды копались,
      И целую кучу компов отыскали!

      Серега собрал нам отличный комплект –
       За это ему уважуха, респект!
       И провод откуда то удлинил!
       На Интернет нас, гад, подсадил!

   Леха словечко туда написал,
   «Выпить хочу» и куда то заслал…
   Тут и ответ на экране метко –
    Ты тамада – тебе в беседку!

  А че, тамада, не тамада –
   - В беседке стопку нальют всегда!
     -Мы фоток надыбали, печатать учились,
       И с форумом мы так подружились!

    Сначала мы всех боялись ужасно!
    Думали форум – это опасно!
    Там в платьице ходит админ Николай
     И строгими глазками моргает!

    И жутким словечком модератор
    Он нас напугал страшно, ребята!
    Но оказалось, что они зайки,
    Те модераторы – Макната, Мазайкина!

        Всех, кто обидеть кого норовят,
        В угол поставят и всех защитят!
    -И пива поставя большую кружку!
        Прям, не модераторы – а подружки!

- Еще там живут какие то смайлики!
     Такие прикольные, тока маленькие!
     Один посмеётся, другой улыбнется,
     А третий  попкой к тебе повернется!

    Без форума дня не можем прожить!
    Ну может хоть кто то предложит налить?
     В беседке ведущие нас подучили,
     И тостик для вас мы сочинили!

     Рюмки поднять предлагаем за встречу!
     А закусить у вас, братцы нечем?
     Вам пожелать мы хотели веселья!
     Что б голова не болела с похмелья!

      Что б не кончался водки запас!
Все вместе:   
    -Ну, может нальете? Уже в самый раз!

:biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

Моска весной - это интересно!. Назначте точную дату, дабы можно было спланировать поездку.
Или у Вас девишник?:biggrin:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

ребят, мне так стыдно было  с таким ником среди наших форумчан находится, и я созрела...написала в личку Николаю... 

 и вот его ответ.... так что я теперь Иринка,ну и конечно на букву "Б":biggrin: 
Добрый вечер!

Хорошо, переделаю. Но имейте в виду, что для входа на форум нужно будет использовать новый ник (чтобы не было трудностей со входом).

Я сделаю ник таким: "Иринка Бафф".

----------


## Ильич

> И хватит уже создавать разные темы, засорять форум, начни читать наконец!


Так его, так!
Я старичок.... когда то давно я был новичек и всему научился САМ... 
Януся, да он может и слова ФЛУД не знает... я сам выучил этот матюк недавно и к своему стыду общаясь до сих пор так и не понял что такое "ИХМО".....

----------


## Януська

Не "ИХМО", :biggrin: , а ИМХО, ну это типа МОЕ МНЕНИЕ, сама года 2 незнала чё это за зверь такой :biggrin:

----------


## БОС

Ильич! Как на счет поездки в Харьков! Конкретно когда прибудите и организовывать-ли ночевку!!!!

----------


## Запах Дождя

ИМХО -Исключительно моё Мнение, Хрен Оспоришь :)
а на самом деле, что-то типа, "по моему скромному мнению" -аббривиатура не наших слов :)

----------


## Ильич

> Ильич! Как на счет поездки в Харьков! Конкретно когда прибудите и организовывать-ли ночевку!!!!


Отвечаю более чем конкретно.
Я и Света отбываем к вам в четверг14/02/08 и прибываем в 23-30 поезд №100. Встречать не надо на то родня имеется... В пятницу с 14-00 мы готовы на все!
Люда оптимиска собирается к Вам в пятницу . Ей то и нужен ночлег. Я привезу с собой работы  свои и запорожских ведущих.. расчитываю на адекватный ответ.
А уж сколько привезет Люда... это голливуд, только у меня около 10-ти или больше дисков с работой Днепропетровчан.
Так что мы настроены СУРЬЁЗНО.... Вопрос все тот же: назовите точку сборки и время.... и мы не замедлим явиться....
ДА! НОМЕР МОБИЛЫ!!!! Дайте для связи.

----------


## Ильич

Спасибо просветили... 
Я понял ИХМО переводися "Я так думаю"

----------


## optimistka17

У меня какой-то хитрый поезд,-электричка повышенной комфортности прибывает в Харьков в 14.30. Это как вариант. Было б замечательно, если б нашли коврик для ночлега Или могу уехать поездом в 19(но это ж совсем мало у вас побуду), или что-то проходящее на Суммы, - автобусом в 1 ночи Решила, что о деталях договоримся через недельку, когда буду точно знать , что 16 работы нет и не будет. Мои планы пока на 99%. У меня в Харькове есть одно дело на 30 минут,-встреча с человеком, который мне будет делать сайт Я привезу ему фотки. (Пересылать, ужимать я -чайник еще не научилась)

----------


## Ильич

> ДА! НОМЕР МОБИЛЫ!!!! Дайте для связи.


Уже нашел ваши телефоны... Стучусь к вам по АСЬке

----------


## LenZ

Всем привет! Меня зовут Лена. В новичках написала о себе. прошу принять меня в дружную команду ведущих.

----------


## optimistka17

Умничка, Леночка, что долго не пряталась. Считай,что тебя уже приняли. Читай осваивайся, спрашивай, предлагай. Тут новичкам всегда рады... Попробуй выставить свою фотку, если умеешь..

----------


## Dium

Хочу поделиться с вами о своих первых шагах. Читаю форум и понимаю, сколько еще нужно проделать, чтобы достигнуть опыта, уважения, признания, качества :smile: 
Я  начинала свою деятельность год назад "живой открыткой". Так как я играла в театре до сих пор, то переодеться в костюм и сыграть - запросто. Тем более, что в театре я и играла во всех Новогодних представлениях в основном главные роли.
Начинала я с Мыши Белой из спектакля Хайта "День рождение кота Леопольда" еще в театре. И в этом же образе  поздравляла  4- летнего мальчика первый раз . И после этого я почувствовала, что именно детские дни рождения я буду вести. Так и вышло:) 
Сейчас детских дней рождений на моем счету за один лишь год больше 60. И работы в качестве "живой открытки" - больше 30 заказов. 
Живой открыткой очень нравится работать. Видишь, как ребенок доволен, что к нему в гости пришел львенок, или кот в сапогах, или пират (вообщем, какой образ родители закажут), и тогда понимаешь, что это кайф, когда довольны родители, а особенно детки! 
Последний раз 25 января работала в ресторане живой открыткой "львенком" , так получилось завести и взрослых с соседних столиков (танец маленьких утят завел всех сидящих в зале):) Ну и реклама хорошая получилась  :Ok:  
В зале ресторана сидели разные компании. Так люди из других компаний подходили потом к заказчице и спрашивали, как можно тоже такую услугу заказать. 
А праздники для взрослых .... ну нет той отдушины, что на детских. 
"Не купаюсь" я в работе со взрослыми. Дети- искренняя публика, самая благодарная на свете. А со взрослыми не то (хотя может так я  воспринимаю).
Я люблю, когда идет 100% отдача! 
В начале осени прошлогодней пришлось вести первый юбилей 55-летие. Наши ведущие работали все на свадьбах, а тут... юбилей и не кому вести! Меня поставили перед фактом - будешь работать.
Подготовилась, собралась с духом и вперед! Приехала в ресторан, хозяин сразу предупредил, чтобы гости за первым столом выпили не меньше 10 рюмок. Никакой болтовни, никаких конкурсов.
И все... я начинала потихоньку впадать в панику. Но взяла себя в руки... раз так хотите, пожалуйста. Баба з возу...   А вечер был в стиле "Лучший боксер 2007" (сам он боксер в прошлом, а теперь пальцы веером). Официальная часть прошла супер! Вручили медаль - 1 место, кубок, взгромоздили его на пьедестал - на 1 место, я сделала коллаж с Кличко и Тайсоном, жена вынесла в рамочке его, типа подарок от учеников! Гости в восторге. И под бурные аплодисменты проводили  юбиляра за стол.
За первым столом было выпито .... (я лично считала) - 17 рюмок!!!!, мне стоило  официально предложить тост за именинника, тост от мамы юбиляра, тост от жены, тост от детей, сестры, брата. Потом пошли  тосты от желающих выступить. И между тостами я втиснулась с застольными развлечениями (телеграммы от наших органов: от печени, почек и т.д., потом по алфавиту гости называли качества юбиляра. Провела викторину "Кто лучше знает юбиляра" и еще парочку). И все же,  я задавалась вопросом в течение вечера, точно ли нужна ведущая???  После первого застолья "приказали" :biggrin:  всех на танцпол. Удивительно- пьяных нет! Во закалка у северян!!!! :)
Конкурсы на сегодня отменяются - сказал мне юбиляр во время танцевального блока. Жена его увидела, что я снова поменялась в лице, подошла и сказала, что все очень хорошо, просто ее муж не любит к себе внимания, не любит никакие конкурсы, и чем меньше слов, тем лучше. 
Танцевали практически все!!! Началось второе застолье. Я решила, раз юбиляр не любит внимания, то я переключу его на других!!! Еще с первого застолья я нашла себе гостей, которые хотят праздника!!! 
И тут началось.... Переодела в цыганей его дочь , кума - они так выплясывали, что я от радости и произнесла "позолотите Кармелите ручку". Как пошла жара, народ деньги достает, "цыгану" за пояс :biggrin: "цыганке" в декольте ... собрали очень даже неплохую сумму  :Ok:  
Вообщем, в конце вечера (я конечно была приятно удивлена) юбиляр, жена, гости  благодарили, что все было супер. И что все прошло ненавязчиво. И он запомнит свой юбилей надолго и в своем городе не будет больше отмечать день рождение, а будет приезжать на Украину. Мне казалось, что я сплю kuku . Вот так состоялся мой дебют в работе на взрослой публике (хотя до этого вела выпускные у знакомых в школе, институте, парочка праздничных вечеров на дискотеке, дни рождения друзей). 
Уже и новогодняя ночь 2008 на 100 человек за плечами))) Вот только свадьбы никак не рискну :rolleyes: Мне кажется, свадьбы- это очень ответственное дело. От агентства я как еще и дизайнер - декорирую залы и делаю свадебные этикетки, и свадебные оформления мне  стоят немалых переживаний. Поэтому в качестве ведущей на свадьбе, я себя еще не вижу. (боюсь) Да и вообще, если честно, у меня на праздниках смешанный стиль- официальная часть праздника - я как  ведущая, а потом- MS.
Вот новогоднюю ночь я вела больше в стиле MS. И мне этот стиль ближе.
14 февраля  очень скоро :eek:  уже есть заказ провести праздник. И я в недоумении - что делать?????????? отказаться или собрать материал и вперед!!!!!:smile: Задумок много, а времени совсем нет :frown:

----------


## Мойсей

Девочки!Можно я вас развеселю?:biggrin: 
http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=61380

----------


## Татьянка

*Мойсей*,
 :tongue: ...ну тебя... меня чуть кандратий не хватил.... жестокие шутки...:mad:

----------


## Мойсей

*Татьянка*,
 Та,я сам в шоке был целый день!:biggrin:

----------


## Dium

*Мойсей*, м-да, слов нет, будто в дурдоме побывала. И люди еще высказывались:) Да там сразу понятно, что у него или не все в порядке или под дурака косит!

----------


## Татьянка

> Мойсей, м-да, слов нет, будто в дурдоме побывала. И люди еще высказывались:) Да там сразу понятно, что у него или не все в порядке или под дурака косит!


 :Aga:   тоже первая мысль...

----------


## Орбита

Ребят, что за ерунда? Давайте не будем всякую ... в эфир пускать. У нас такой форум хороший! Светлый, радостный! Всегда с удовольствием путешествую здесь. Столько положительной энергии беру. И желание работать появляется ( Я рано утром захожу на форум, в офисе). И такие интересные идейки нахожу. Так что давайте только позитив, а?..

----------


## LenZ

*optimistka17*,
 фотку пока не умею вставить, но надеюсь скоро научиться. спасибо за добрые слова. выложу свои наработки по Дню энергетика. кто сейчас на форуме, подскажите, где нужно поместить материал.

----------


## БОС

В профессиональных праздниках!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> не заставляю-но думаю,что кто-то откликнется-Светланка,Иннуся,Маришка,Дашуня,Иришка(Петровна)-вот наш костяк,присоединяйтесь-только добрые слова в адрес друг друга-свои идеи и наработки -это наш девиз! всех люблю!!!!!



ПОЛНОСТЬЮ "ЗА"! :Ok:   ДАВАЙТЕ ОПРЕДЕЛЯТЬ ЧИСЛО В МАЕ, НЕ БРАТЬ ЗАКАЗЫ (ХОТЯ ИХ В МАЕ И НЕ ТАК МНОГО БЫВАЕТ). ТАК РАДА ЗА ВАС, ЗА ТОТ НАСТРОЙ И ПОЛОЖИТЕЛЬНУЮ ЭНЕРГЕТИКУ, КОТОРУЮ ВЫ ПОЛУЧИЛИ ОБЩАЯСЬ ДРУГ С ДРУГОМ.  :Vah:  

МАЙ В МОСКВЕ С ДОБРЫМИ ДРУЗЬЯМИ - ЗАРЯД БОДРОСТИ И ТВОРЧЕСТВА НА ВТОРУЮ ПОЛОВИНУ ГОДА!  :Ok:  
УРА! ВЕРНЫМ ПУТЕМ ИДЕМ, ТОВАРИЩИ!

----------


## Очарование

> МАЙ В МОСКВЕ С ДОБРЫМИ ДРУЗЬЯМИ - ЗАРЯД БОДРОСТИ И ТВОРЧЕСТВА НА ВТОРУЮ ПОЛОВИНУ ГОДА!


 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Ребята,честно говоря,организовать большую встречу-не потяну...говорю честно,НО.... арендовать  коттедж( то есть 16 чел) вполне возможно. Музыканты встречаются в ресторане,это и плюсы и минусы,то есть  ресторан предполагает готовую еду,и наличие музыки. В гостевом доме этого нет,но  оплата за всё,то есть и за саму сауну(что естественно,это же не гостинница,а сауна,по большому счёту) и за спальни, и за кухню, то есть готовить нужно самим,это и экономия но и трата времени.....я постараюсь выставить фотки  этой сауны попозже. Теперь про число.....Давайте прикинем,3 мая-красная горка,то есть заказы у вас будут ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО у ВСЕХ!!!!!  то есть ,жду ваши предложения,мы можем встретиться ненадолго-2-3 дня,  основные вопросы встречи выношу сразу: 1.Как проходит встреча молодых в вашем городе?(вы рассказываете-показываете,я возьму ноут с собой,можно на диске можно на примере,как в вашей области происходит встреча. 2 вопрос.Использование старинных русских(украинских,белорусских и.др) обрядов. 3 Межнацинальные свадьбы!!!!!!  4 Аукционы.5.Костюмированые персонажи.кто,как? 6.По вашему желанию готова преподать несколько уроков по танцам-(всё,что  может пригодится в нашей работе)7.Фотошоп-уроки,основные операции:чтоб самим в случае чего можно было бы сделать дипломы,этикетки,коллажи.8.Пинакл студия-видеоредактор-хотя нам нужен больше Эдиус-так как он сразу режет двд -вот примерный набросок встречи.

----------


## Марья

Привет, мои дорогие! Сижу в интернет-кафе аэропорта Внуково... До самолета 4 часа, а в Москве холодно и противно.... Хочу сюда в мае...

----------


## LenZ

Всем привет! написала свои наработки по дню энергетика в проф праздниках. знаю, что немного не ко времени, но может, кому в будущем году пригодится. напишите, кто что думает, а то немного волнусь.

----------


## optimistka17

> МАЙ В МОСКВЕ С ДОБРЫМИ ДРУЗЬЯМИ - ЗАРЯД БОДРОСТИ И ТВОРЧЕСТВА НА ВТОРУЮ ПОЛОВИНУ ГОДА!


 А для тех, кто на Украине-в мае шашлыки в Запорожье. А уж в июле все вместе в Крыму.

----------


## galinaleo

уважаемые Дамы и Господа. Мы не профессиональные ведущие. а музыканты. начальство ресторана поручило приготовить праздник ко Дню Св Валентина. мы нашли артистов и ведущего но он попросил нас помоч со сцэнарием. пожалуйста подскажите где можно поискать сцэнарий именно к этому празднику. заранее благодарны.

----------


## Орбита

Есть специальная тема по Св. Валентину. Жмите туда. Много чего интересного есть.

----------


## galinaleo

спасибо большое. Удачи.

----------


## Анюша

> А для тех, кто на Украине-в мае шашлыки в Запорожье.


Братцы-белорусы, может и нам свой привал устроить (если здесь конечно есть кроме меня кто-то)?

----------


## Вета

> Ребята,хочется предложить вам всем приехать к нам в Москву.на слёт Ведущих.


Я - "ЗА"! С удовольствием бы приехала!
Может, правда, как Яна предлагает - 25-27 апреля? 
Потом, в мае, будет работа.

----------


## Януська

Ой, девочки, ну я вас просто УМОЛЯЮ!!! Ну давайте 25-27 апреля, а??? Ну так с вами увидеться хочется, а в мае...ну не смогу я :frown: :frown: :frown:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Ребятки, а вам принципиально на выходных? так как у нас работа и в апреле будет и как раз пятница-суббота.... как насчёт будней? например,22 апреля-24 апреля? Кстати,отпишитесь,те кто может,и ещё ,не забудьте про своих половинок-мой будет точно,Иннусин Алексей,наверное,тоже, девчонки, Ильич вроде как собирался.... срочно отпишитесь все....

----------


## Инна Р.

Да, у меня прошлый апрель на удивление плотным был, в отличае от мая, поэтому нужно с датой поскорее определиться, что б никто ничего не брал на нужные дни. И конечно, лучше на неделе..., 
Ребята, у кого какие дни заняты уже на май и конец апреля- отпишитесь, что б всем удобнее сделать! А Иришка все сопоставит и назначим дату! Я пока ничего не набрала, так что меня оба варианта устраивают!

----------


## Ильич

Предлагаю по привалам отдельную тему завести, вопрос то актуальный и активно обсуждается....
Как назовем?
Труба зовет?
Как здорово что все мы....?
Постоянно действующий семинар?
Точка сборки?
А может просто Привал?
И свалить туда Крым Москву, Харьков и пр точки сборки... 
Другие варианты...

----------


## Запах Дождя

Я так поняла, что в апреле - это подстраиваемся под Яну :) теперь надо узнать, может ли она в это время (в будни, кстати, я только за будни). а если нет, то может, все же в мае? :)

----------


## Запах Дождя

> Предлагаю по привалам отдельную тему завести, вопрос то актуальный и активно обсуждается....


Предлагали мы с Яной уже это сделать... сказали, чтоб флудили в этой теме :)



> Как назовем?
> А может просто Привал?
> И свалить туда Крым Москву, Харьков и пр точки сборки... 
> Другие варианты...


Место встречи изменить нельзя :)))[

----------


## Януська

Девочки, короче раскрываю карты :) Что я в Москву то собралась...С 21 по 25 я еду учиться в школу Князева (москвичи знают точно кто такой Князев). Для тех кто не из Москвы, объясняю - это самый "крутой" дядька в event-бизнесе (event - праздничный). Программа обучения будет такая:

ВВОДНЫЙ КУРС

Лекция 1. Праздники. История и современность
1.1. Что такое праздник: культурно-исторический обзор
1.2. Праздники разных народов
1.3. Традиции народных гуляний и праздников древней Руси
1.3.1. Масленица
1.3.2. Весенние праздники
1.3.3. Летние праздники
1.3.4. Свадебные обычаи
1.4. Стилистика современных праздников

Лекция 2. Основы event-менеджмента
2.1. Понятия event-менеджмента и event-маркетинга
2.1.1. Определение event-менеджмента
2.1.2. Предмет и методы event-маркетинга
2.2. Специализации в event-менеджменте
2.2.1. Менеджер по работе с клиентами
2.2.2. Сценарист (креатор)
2.2.3. Администратор проекта
2.2.4. Продюсер (руководитель проекта, управляющий)
2.3. Становление event-рынка в России

Лекция 3. Креативный подход в event-бизнесе
3.1. Определение креативности
3.2. Алгоритм креативного процесса
3.3. Общие методы и техники разработки креативных идей
3.3.1. Открытое и критическое мышление
3.3.2. Техники открытого мышления: мозговой штурм
3.3.3. Техники критического мышления
3.3.4. Техника номинальной группы
3.4. Специальные креативные техники
3.4.1. Техника создания ассоциативных рядов
3.4.2. Приемы фантазирования
3.4.3. Создание креативного текста

----------


## Януська

Курс 1

УСПЕШНЫЕ ПРОДАЖИ НА EVENT-РЫНКЕ.

МЕТОДЫ РАБОТЫ С КЛИЕНТАМИ



Блок 1. Что такое продажи?
Лекция 1. Базовые знания по теории продаж
1.1.Определение продаж
1.2. Стратегия продаж
1.2.1. Место стратегии продаж в деятельности компании
1.2.2. План продаж
1.2.3. Необходимая для продаж информация из стратегии маркетинга
1.2.4. Сводная таблица рисков и мер по их нейтрализации
1.2.5. Реализация стратегии продаж
1.3. Удержание клиентов как элемент стратегии

Лекция 2. Организационная структура отдела продаж
2.1. Цели создания организационной структуры продаж
2.1.1. Продаем напрямую или через посредников?
2.1.2. Кто может предлагать ваши услуги, кроме вашего агентства?
2.1.3. Как должны продаваться ваши услуги?
2.2. Простая структура отдела продаж
2.3. Специализация по группам специальных услуг или потребителей
2.4. Специализация по этапам продаж
2.5. Проявляем и закрепляем оргструктуру

Лекция 3. Российская event-специфика
3.1. Обзор рынка потенциальных клиентов event-услуг
3.1.1. Географический принцип структурирования рынка.
3.1.2.Финансовый принцип структурирования рынка
3.2. Типы клиентов в зависимости от сегмента потребляемых event-услуг
3.2.1. Классификация клиентов и подходы к работе с ними.
3.2.2. Типы клиентов в сегменте корпоративных мероприятий (по бюджету)
3.2.3. Типы клиентов в сегменте event-marketing: специальные события, PR-акции, презентации, конференции, семинары, выставки
3.2.4. Сегмент городских мероприятий и политических событий
3.2.5. Частные праздники

Контрольное задание – тест 1.1


Блок 2. Поиск и классификация клиентов
Лекция 4. Этапы активных продаж
4.1. Определение целевых сегментов рынка
4.2. Подготовка источников информации для составления списков клиентов
4.3. Составление и выверка списков клиентов
4.4. Предварительная рассылка коммерческих предложений
4.4.1. Правила написания коммерческих предложений
4.4.2. Один из вариантов составления коммерческого предложения
4.5. Первый звонок клиенту (цель – продать встречу)
4.6. Встреча с клиентом (цель – установить контакт и выявить потребности)
4.7. Презентация (цель – продать услуги)
4.8. Ответы на вопросы и заключение сделки
4.9. Оформление документов и исполнение обязательств перед клиентом
4.10. Последующие продажи, отзывы и рекомендации

Лекция 5. Поиск клиентов.
5.1. Постановка задачи и параметры поиска
5.2. Содержание и источники поиска
5.3. Понятие и ведение клиентской базы
5.4. Телемаркетинг: технология холодных звонков

Лекция 6. Портреты заказчиков на рынке специальных событий
6.1. Классификация заказчиков по степени влияния на принятие решений
6.1.1. Использование ноутбука
6.1.2. Портреты заказчиков, с которыми можно встретиться на event-рынке
6.1.3. Стиль поведения на встрече. Жестикуляция
6.2. Как говорить понятно ивыразительно. Полезные рекомендации

Контрольное задание - тест 1.2



Блок 3. Встречи с клиентом: осуществление продажи
Лекция 7. Первая встреча с клиентом
7.1. Подготовка к встрече с клиентом
7.2. Встреча с клиентом. Презентация услуг
7.3. Подача демонстрационного материала
7.4. Понятие брифа
7.5. Когда и как переходить к вопросу бюджета мероприятия
7.6. Когда и как закончить первую презентацию услуг

Лекция 8. Подготовка ко второй встрече с клиентом
8.1. Документы, подготовленные для презентации проекта. Оформление проекта
8.2. Предварительное решение вопросов по воплощению проекта
8.3.Оформление отношений с клиентами: виды договоров

Лекция 9. Индивидуальный подход при продаже event-услуг
9.1. Участие в тендерах
9.1.1. Классический тендер
9.1.2. Типовой пример поэтапной организации тендера
9.1.3. Объявление тендера event-агентствам
9.2. Продажа на повышение

Контрольное задание - тест 1.3



Блок 4. Управление продажами
Лекция 10. Психологические секреты успешных продаж
10.1. Психологический портрет менеджера по продажам
10.2. Методы установления хорошего контакта с Заказчиком
10.3. Правила успешных продавцов
10.4. Работа с возражениями
10.4.1. Необоснованные возражения, служащие отговоркой
10.4.2. Искренние, но необоснованные возражения
10.4.3. Возражения искренние и обоснованные
10.4.4. Наиболее эффективные технические приемы
10.5. Мифы о продажах

Лекция 11. Оперативное управление продажами
11.1. Управление активностью менеджеров
11.2. Целевое управление процессами работы с клиентами
11.3. Выделение этапов в процессе работы с клиентами
11.4. Воронка продаж
11.5. Разработка регламентов работы
11.6. Внедрение технологии целевого управления продажами
11.7.Связь регламентов с системой мотивации
11.8. Методы прогнозирования продаж

Лекция 12. Темы для итоговых рефератов по курсу 1

Контрольное задание – тест 1.4

Творческое задание - итоговый реферат по курсу 1

----------


## Януська

Курс 2

СТРАТЕГИЧЕСКОЕ ПЛАНИРОВАНИЕ

СПЕЦИАЛЬНЫХ СОБЫТИЙ.

РАЗРАБОТКА И НАПИСАНИЕ

ТВОРЧЕСКИХ ПРОЕКТОВ



Блок 1. Основы драматургии
Лекция 1. Что такое сценарий?
1.1.Понятие и история сценария
1.2.Классическая схема сценария мероприятия
1.3.Основные этапы работы над сценарием
1.4.Методические требования при разработке сценария
1.5.Виды сценариев
1.6.Виды театрализованных представлений

Лекция 2. Виды и жанры номеров в сценарии
2.1.Номер как структурная единица драматического действия
2.2.Номер разговорного жанра
2.3.Музыкальный номер
2.4.Хореографический номер
2.5.Интерактивный номер
2.6.Основные правила организации театрализованных конкурсов

Контрольное задание – тест 2.1



Блок 2. Стратегическое планирование специальных событий

Лекция 3. Истинные цели заказчиков мероприятий
3.1. Внешние цели
3.2. Внутренние цели
3.2.1.Вечеринка с коктейлями
3.2.2.Тематическая вечеринка
3.2.3.Специальное событие, рассчитанное на неделю
3.2.4.Teambuilding (тимбилдинг) – командное взаимодействие
3.3.Стратегическое планирование

Лекция 4. Многодневное выездное мероприятие: из опыта зарубежных стран
4.1. Подготовка Предложения
4.2. Запрос о Предложении
4.3. Встреча организатора с заказчиком
4.4. Презентация агентства
4.5. Подготовка предложения. Первые шаги
4.6. Предложение
4.6.1. Сопроводительное письмо
4.6.2. Место проведения мероприятия
4.6.3. Питание
4.6.4. Расписанная по дням, подробная программа мероприятия
4.6.5. Сетка
4.6.6. Итоговая смета расходов
4.6.7. Альтернативные и дополнительные события в рамках программы
4.6.8. Информация о компании
4.7. Итоговое сведение Предложения

Контрольное задание – тест 2.2



Блок 3. Творческие проекты: российская event-специфика
Лекция 5. Создание концепции мероприятия
5.1. Сбор информации
5.2. Постановка целей и задач мероприятия
5.3. Генерирование идей
5.4. Некоторые важные моменты в разработке концепции

Лекция 6. Развитие идеи до сценария
6.1. Оформление идеи в концепцию мероприятия или сценарную заявку
6.2. Развитие идеи до сценария. Поминутная разбивка программы
6.3. Особенности наполнения программ
6.4. Правила оформления сценарного плана

Лекция 7. Итоговое творческое задание. Приложения: заявка на шоу-программу и примеры концепций мероприятия

Контрольное задание – тест 2.3

Итоговое творческое задание "Разработка концепции и сценарного плана мероприятия"

----------


## Януська

Курс 3

ВОПЛОЩЕНИЕ EVENT-ПРОЕКТОВ



Блок 1. Анализ сценария и определение объемов работы по воплощению event-проекта
Лекция 1. Анализ сценария. Тайминг. Смета
1.1. Постановка целей и задач мероприятия
1.2. Понятие тайминга
1.3. Составление сметы

Лекция 2. Поиск подрядчиков. Работа с подрядчиками
2.1. Поиск площадок для проведения мероприятий. Требования к площадкам
2.1.1. Типы площадок
2.1.2. Параметры площадки
2.1.3. Сотрудничество с площадками
2.2. Формирование баз подрядчиков
2.3. Ценовая политика
2.4. Особенности работы с подрядчиками
2.4.1. Работа с декораторами
2.4.2. Работа со звукорежиссером и инженерами-светотехниками
2.4.3. Работа с полиграфистами
2.4.4. Работа с фотографами и видео-операторами
2.4.5. Работа с костюмерами
2.4.6. Работа с флористами
2.4 7. Работа с транспортными компаниями
2.4.8. Работа с ведущим
2.4.9. Работа с артистами
2.4.10. Работа со звездами
2.4.11. Работа с другими подрядчиками

Лекция 3. Переговоры с подрядчиками
3.1. Компании, специализирующиеся на предоставлении осветительного и звукового оборудования, декораций
3.2. Кейтеринговые компании
3.3. Декораторы
3.4. Ведущие, артисты, аниматоры
3.5. Флористы
3.6. Гостиницы и комплексы для конференций
3.7. Полиграфисты и рекламные агентства
3.8. Рестораны и частные заведения
3.9. Компании, специализирующиеся на предоставлении спецэффектов
3.10. Прочие подрядчики

Лекция 4. Приложение к творческому заданию 3.1. Проект вечеринки "Советское ретро"

Контрольное задание – тест 3.1

Творческое задание 3.1 "Анализ и смета мероприятия"



Блок 2. Путь от договора до мероприятия
Лекция 5. Договорные отношения с клиентами
5.1. Три правила подписания договора
5.2. Составные части договора с клиентом
5.2.1. Платежи и штрафные санкции
5.2.2. Ответственность и обязательства
5.2.3. Сроки и прочие детали
5.2.4. Технические требования
5.2.5. Гарантия безопасности клиентов


Лекция 6. Планирование и воплощение технического обеспечения мероприятий

6.1. Составление предварительной сметы технического обеспечения мероприятий

6.2. Виды сцен, сооружений и конструкций. Сценическое оборудование

6.3. Проектирование и подготовка декораций

6.4. Звуковое оборудование



Лекция 7. Работа с режиссерско-постановочной группой

7.1. Постановка сценария и команда исполнителей

7.2. Задачи каждого члена команды

7.3. Райдер мероприятия

7.4. Организация совещаний

7.4.1. Предварительное совещание с подрядчиками

7.4.2. Постановочные совещания

7.5. Момент истины: контроль в день мероприятия



Лекция 8. Приложение к творческому заданию 3.2 "Смета, сценарный план, договор"



Контрольное задание – тест 3.2



Творческое задание 3.2 "Очевидные ошибки организатора"

----------


## Януська

Курс 4

СОЗДАНИЕ И УПРАВЛЕНИЕ

EVENT–АГЕНТСТВОМ



Блок 1. Необходимые знания перед началом деятельности
Лекция 1. Основы теории менеджмента
1.1. Термины теории управления
1.2. Процесс управления
1.2.1. Анализ ситуации
1.2.2. Формулирование и постановка целей. Принятие решения
1.2.3. Планирование действий
1.2.4. Руководство мероприятиями
1.2.5. Контроль выполнения принятого решения

Лекция 2. Основы бизнес-планирования
2.1. Понятие бизнес-плана
2.2. Структура бизнес-плана
2.2.1. Резюме
2.2.2. Описание компании и сферы бизнеса, в которой она будет функционировать
2.2.3. Описание продукта
2.2.4. План маркетинга
2.2.5. Организационный и финансовый планы
2.2.6. График выполнения работ (календарный план)
2.2.7. Анализ рисков (анализ чувствительности) проекта
2.2.8. Приложения

Лекция 3. Анализ event-рынка. Выбор сегмента услуг
3.1. Услуги, представленные на московском рынке
3.1.1.Корпоративные праздники и вечеринки
3.1.2. PR, BTL, промо-акции
3.1.3. Организация презентаций
3.1.4. Организация конференций
3.1.5. Организация выставок
3.1.6. Частные праздники
3.2. Свободные сегменты event-рынка
3.3. Классификация клиентов по финансовому признаку

Лекция 4. Приложение к практическому заданию 4.1

Контрольное задание – тест 4.1

Практическое задание 4.1 "Экономическая лаборатория – анализ рынка"



Блок 2. Формирование прибыли и гонораров
Лекция 5. Финансовый менеджмент и маркетинг
5.1. Прибыль и рентабельность
5.2. Состав и структура расходов (затрат)
5.3. Ценообразование
5.4. Состав валовой прибыли организации
5.5. Вычисление плановой прибыли
5.5.1. Метод прямого счета
5.5.2. Аналитический метод
5.6. Укрупненный подход к максимизации прибыли
5.7. Распределение прибыли
5.8. Некоторые понятия из теории маркетинга

Лекция 6. Принципы калькуляции гонораров
6.1. Процент от общей стоимости проведения мероприятия
6.1.1.Зависимость гонорара от типа мероприятия
6.1.2. Зависимость оплаты от количества участников
6.1.3. Зависимость гонорара от отношений с клиентом
6.1.4. Зависимость гонорара от потребностей клиента
6.1.5. Сверхурочные
6.2. Фиксированный гонорар
6.2.1. Большой бюджет
6.2.2. Гарантированная прибыль
6.2.3. Вы в роли посредника
6.3. Комплексный гонорар
6.4. Почасовая оплата

Лекция 7. Формирование заработной платы и штата сотрудников агентства
7.1. Оплата каждого члена команды
7.1.1. Заработная плата менеджера по продажам
7.1.2. Менеджер по работе с артистами
7.1.3. Администраторы по звуку и свету и администратор по реквизиту
7.1.4. Сценарист
7.1.5. Режиссеры
7.1.6. Ди-джей
7.1.7. Ведущий
7.2. Востребованные профессии на нашем рынке
7.3. Как формируется рентабельность агентства
7.4. Часто задаваемые вопросы

Лекция 8. Приложение к практическому заданию 4.2

Контрольное задание – тест 4.2

Практическое задание 4.2 - кейс "Планирование затрат: сиюминутная выгода или долгосрочное развитие?"



Блок 3. Управление творческой командой
Лекция 9. Oрганизационная структура event-агентства
9.1. Отдел по работе с клиентами
9.1.1. Фестивальный отдел
9.1.2. Отдел по реализации проектов
9.1.3. Отдел по рекламе
9.1.4. Отдел по продажам event-услуг
9.2. Отдел по реализации event-услуг
9.3. Рынок подрядчиков event-услуг
9.3.1. Праздничное оформление
9.3.2. Звук
9.3.3. Свет
9.3.4. Артисты
9.3.5. Ведущий

Лекция 10. Типы руководителей и стили руководства
10.1. Понятие и характеристика стилей руководства
10.1.1. Авторитарный стиль
10.1.2. Демократический стиль
10.1.3. Либеральный стиль
10.2. Типы руководителей в творческой среде
10.2.1. Руководитель отела реализации
10.2.2. Руководитель клиентского отдела
10.2.3. Руководитель (продюсер) агентства
10.3. Теория конфликтологии
10.3.1. Природа конфликта
10.3.2. Типы конфликтов
10.3.3. Причины конфликтов
10.3.4. Методы разрешения конфликтов

Лекция 11. Путь специализации внутри компании
11.1. Некоторые типичные ошибки организаторов
11.2. Как общаться с трудными коллегами
11.3. Одна из возможных ситуаций специализации внутри компании
11.4. Управление творческой командой

Контрольное задание – тест 4.3

Итоговое творческое задание "Создаем свою компанию"

Дипломная работа

 Может быть кто то из вас покрутит пальцем у виска и скажет:Ну и зачем все это нужно. 
Но мне это очень интересно. Как говорится, хочу все знать. Так вот поэтому я и могу встретиться только 26-27 апреля,  и в воскресенье надо будет в Мурманск улетать. Не судите строго, что хочу на двух стульях усидеть. Очень уж с вами хочется встретиться.  А отпуск я могу взять только через два месяца на третий, то есть, если беру в апреле, то в мае уже нельзя, а только в июле, как раз на Крым :))) Ну только вы  не вздумайте под меня подстраиваться, как большинство решит, так и будет.

----------


## Вета

Ян, ты очень серъезно подходишь.  Дипломную работу защитишь в 100 км от МКАД! :biggrin:

----------


## Януська

На сотый километр посылаешь? :biggrin:

----------


## Януська

Не то что бы серьезно, просто давно задумываюсь о своем деле. А что я умею лучше всего? Только вести праздники. Так что сам Бог велел, надеюсь к сентябрю открыться :)

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Януська*,

Настолько  обширная программа! Вводный курс и ещё 4 курса. Она что расчитана на 5 дней? Или всё это распределено на длительное время? Интересно очень. Поделись потом своими впечатлениями, наверное многим будет интересно. Конечно, хотелось бы поподробнее, что даёт эта школа, кого берут, стоимость, условия ....

----------


## Януська

Так вот еще и поэтому, я очень хочу в апреле со всеми встретиться, заодно и инфой поделюсь. Курс стоит за 6 дней 20 000 руб. (я щас уточнила, там суббота до 15.00 тоже занята), берут всех у кого есть деньги :))) и кто работает хотя бы год работает либо в агентстве по организации праздников, либо уже долгое время работает как частник. 
для москвичей есть двухмесячный курс, а недельный это для иногородних. В Москве приезжему 2 месяца не протянуть, я вон до сих пор гостиницу не могу найти приемлимую по стоимости.

----------


## Татьянка

*Януська*,
  :wink: Спроси насчет гостиницы у мусяни- (Лена Чайковская )на форуме, когда была московская встреча в декабре многие жили в Московском(дорога на Внуково) , там было не дорого. Если устраивает такой вариант. В принципе, я сама могу спросить, если хочешь. Я с ней и Пашей-Америкой работаю банкеты в Москве. Могу позвонить завтра и всё узнать.

----------


## Януська

*Татьянка*, Танюш, ну просто обяжешь :) Спасибо большое.

----------


## Татьянка

> Татьянка, Танюш, ну просто обяжешь :) Спасибо большое.


:eek: Чем?
 :rolleyes: Короче, я завтра позвоню и всё узнаю.:wink:

----------


## Запах Дождя

*Януська*, Яна, умница, что собралась.. я пока мечтаю о том, чтоб к Князеву попасть (видишь, не только москвичи, и даже нероссияне знают, кто этот дядька :)) Так, ты напиши, на сколько ты в Москве?? И когда можешь встретится. Здорово бы после Князева было б.

----------


## Ильич

> Место встречи изменить нельзя


ТАК и НАЗОВЕМ!

----------


## Запах Дождя

дааа, в Украине были такие жуткие обычаи :))) Недавно зацепились, что у цыган в первую брачную ночь старешины сидят в спальне молодых и наблюдают за процессом... А в Украине давным-давно было, что если жених не может справится со своим супружеским долгом в первую брачную ночь - за него должен был исполнить этот долг дружка :) Читала сама. Но не помню где, то ли в книге (сегодня вспомнила, что читала книгу о свадебных традициях Украины), то ли в инете... Вот так то...

----------


## Татьянка

> Недавно зацепились, что у цыган в первую брачную ночь старешины сидят в спальне молодых и наблюдают за процессом... А в Украине давным-давно было, что если жених не может справится со своим супружеским долгом в первую брачную ночь - за него должен был исполнить этот долг дружка :)


:eek: :eek: :eek:

----------


## Марья

> дааа, в Украине были такие жуткие обычаи :)))


У нас тоже хватало.... В первую брачную ночь друзья жениха прятались в шкафу, под кроватью... и в самы ответственный момент с дикими воплями выскакивали... У меня у отца родная тетка после такой развлекухи на нервной почве обезножила.... 15 лет не вставала...

----------


## Татьянка

> У меня у отца родная тетка после такой развлекухи на нервной почве обезножила.... 15 лет не вставала...


:eek: :mad:  :Tu:  

девочки, вы меня убиваете...это же жестокие вещи.....

----------


## Марья

> девочки, вы меня убиваете...это же жестокие вещи.....


А мы еще жалуемся, что плохо живем....:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> А мы еще жалуемся, что плохо живем....


 Девченки! Жаловаться,- в Беседку!  НЕ! Лучше- в Корзину...

----------


## Марья

*optimistka17*,
 Люда, мы не учебник пишем и не тем. план осуждаем, мы общаемся... Не стоит сразу в угол ставить за две лишние фразы...

----------


## Татьянка

> Девченки! Жаловаться,- в Беседку! НЕ! Лучше- в Корзину...


:eek: ....да...едрить, пусть мне сделают замечание, но скоько можно?.... тут не говори, тут молчи... уже нельзя высказать мнение по поводу обрядов... :Tu:   да, ничего нельзя.... только в беседку... в корзинку.... млин, и вправда уйти в корзину и забыться.... какие же вы нудные...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девчёнки, так закмечательно общение. так здорово, когда обсуждается конкретная тема. Благодаря ваму меня прояснился обряд с фатой. Полазила по и-нету, узнала, что это обряд Западной Украины. Много мнений, кто должен снимать фату и как. Сделала выводы, почему это не приживается у нас. Думаю, что активно предлагать его теперь не буду. захотят сами - проведём. 
*optimistka17*,
*Марья*,
*Татьянка*,

И давайте не будем друг на друга обижаться. В спорах рождается истина. Спасибо вам!

----------


## maknata

> Может быть кто то из вас покрутит пальцем у виска и скажет:Ну и зачем все это нужно.


Ух ты!!! :Vah:   Многое из программы учили в иституте, но много и не было.. Тож неплохо было бы послушать. И с какой периодичностью эти курсы бывают?

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> нужно с датой поскорее определиться, что б никто ничего не брал на нужные дни. И конечно, лучше на неделе.


*Друзья мои, это мое предложение.* 
По многолетней практике - в последнюю неделю Великого Поста заказов не бывает вообще. А потом - поперло. Кто-то из нас должен знать, когда заканчивается Пост в этом году. Может и собраться в Москве на этих днях (последнюю неделю Поста)? Без ущерба работе, клиентам, близким нашим.

Но с числом необходимо опредяляться срочно!!!! Сегодня у меня был первый заказ на 11 апреля (юбилей тетьки 55 лет) 

Нужно написать несколько дат (не более трех - четырех) и большинством голосов  выбрать удобную. Мы с Марьей с декабря планировали встречу в мае, я и своих уже настроила и близких и московских родственников. Давайте срочно определяться!

У нас сегодня такое солнце!!! Душа поет. *Всем доброго дня и хорошего настроения!*

----------


## Петровна

*Svetllana*, 
Последняя неделя поста с 21.04.08 по 26.04.08 .Пасха- 27.04.08
А у нас солнышка  давно нет и снега тоже всю зиму почти нет . Только когда приехала наша Марья , с раннего утра шел снег ......да какой!

----------


## Януська

Вооооо, ну я же говорю, давайте 26-27 апреля. Заодно и пасху вместе отпразднуем. В Пасху то стопроцентно никто жениться не будет.

----------


## Ильич

> Предлагаю по привалам отдельную тему завести,


Я завел тему МЕСТО ВСТРЕЧИ ИЗМЕНИТЬ НЕЛЬЗЯ. Все встречи обсуждаем там

----------


## optimistka17

> ....да...едрить, пусть мне сделают замечание, но скоько можно?.... тут не говори, тут молчи... уже нельзя высказать мнение по поводу обрядов... да, ничего нельзя.... только в беседку... в корзинку.... млин, и вправда уйти в корзину и забыться.... какие же вы нудные


 Ага! Теперь и мне пришел черед обижаться? Да высказывайтесь что угодно и как угодно.... Я ж тоже иногда и резко критикую что-то и одобряю далеко не все.
Да только гляньте, где мы находимся. В ОБРЯДАХ!. Разве плохо, что я предложила перейти в Беседку? 
 Вообще я понимаю, что кому-то надоела со своими замечаниями.... Простите, ежели ,что не так. Умолкаю...

----------


## Марья

> Много мнений, кто должен снимать фату и как. Сделала выводы, почему это не приживается у нас. Думаю, что активно предлагать его теперь не буду. захотят сами - проведём.


Ирина, вот как раз об этом мы и говорили, когда встречались в Питере. Иришка Бафф забраковала мою церемонию встречи молодоженов... И забраковала не потому что она плохая, а потому, что с учетом местности, менталитета и т.д. и т.п. у нее в подмосковье такой обряд не пойдет... не примут его люди. И при чем здесь обиды? Я с ней так же согласилась, она права.. Точно также как, я уверена, что какие-то вещи не пойдут у меня... Вот почему Иришка и предложила вариант встречи ведущих не как педсовет - Вы покажите свою работу, а мы сделаем работу над ошибками... а как круглый стол. Каждый рассказывает, а все остальные либо берут на заметку, либо пропускают мимо ушей. Ведь каждый будет рассказывать только то, что проверено, что идет в его регионе хорошо, а все остальные пусть примеряют к себе - подойдет это ему или нет.... 
Вот почему меня очень насторожила программа крымской встречи, предложенная Людой и Ильичем. Поясню почему, на мой взгляд, из этого ничего хорошего не выйдет. Такие ведущие, у кого уже опыт за плечами, не одна сотня свадеб, не примут критику в виде не так давно прозвучавшего поста Ильича - раз у вас реквизит используется, значит, у вас проблемы с интеллектом... обиженные богом в общем... А неопытным все эти замечания "старших товарищей" только комплексов добавят.
*optimistka17*,
Люда, ты первая всегда призываешь не обижаться, поэтому надеюсь ты не обидишься на то, что я хочу сказать. Прошу тебя, не надо вести себя как дежурная по этажу в общежитии. Это сравнение использую не для оскорбления, а для наглядности... У нас здесь действительно общежитие - собираются множество людей с разными взглядами и привычками... Конечно правила общежития диктуют соблюдение каких-то условий - не конфликтовать, например... но, когда просто хочется пошалить, посмеяться...почему нет? Мы что с Татьянкой так сильно засорили форум, перекинувшись фразами?
Я думаю, что ты не будешь спорить с тем, что я редко заявляю о себе,.. но и как Татьянка я не буду заявлять, что уйду от вас.... Я просто попрошу тебя, немножко ослабь свой контроль за форумом, тебя, как избитое уже выражение "ведущей было слишком много" иногда бывает слишком много... Позволь хоть иногда себе расслабиться и отдохнуть...

----------


## zhak

Девочки,не ссорьтесь,будьте терпимее,вы же профессионалы,мало вам трудностей на работе?Поругались,помирились и забыли.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Хочу перенести вопрос поднятый МАРЬЕЙ в эту тему.
ЦИТАТА:
Вот почему меня очень насторожила программа крымской встречи, предложенная Людой и Ильичем. Поясню почему, на мой взгляд, из этого ничего хорошего не выйдет. Такие ведущие, у кого уже опыт за плечами, не одна сотня свадеб, не примут критику в виде не так давно прозвучавшего поста Ильича - раз у вас реквизит используется, значит, у вас проблемы с интеллектом... обиженные богом в общем... А неопытным все эти замечания "старших товарищей" только комплексов добавят.

Я очень внимательно читаю всё, что касается встреч в Крыму, в Одессе, в Подмосковье. И пока вождерживалась от выссказываний, чесно говоря, прислушивалась к своим внутренним ощущениям. Марья сегодня всё хорошо сказала. Встретится очень хочется, но существует страх, что все мы будем не на равных. Кто-то окажется обсмеянным, кто-то недосягаемым ... Потому что даже здесь иногда это проскакивает, что же будет там. А может это мои страхи, а остальные так не думают?

----------


## Януська

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Здрасьте, это что это за паранойя (не в обиду сказано)? какое превосходство??? Ты о чем? Да и вообще, что это значит, разве мы не для того встречаемся что бы обменяться опытом, а не, извините, "пиписьками меряться". 
Тем более восторженные отзывы после питерского сбора, подтверждают, что все пройдет в Крыму супер. Так что главное во-первых - не дрейфить, а во-вторых, настроиться адекватно воспринимать критику. 
Мы вон с Ильичем вообще драться будем :biggrin: , неужели не интересно приехать и посмотреть на это??:biggrin:

----------


## Януська

О, прикол. Я в обряды даже не прихожу, так как особо не интересно, а тут оказывается такая дискуссия. 
Девочки, во-первых не ссорьтесь, во-вторых, мы все разные и не только в работе, но и в жизни, кто то более педантичный, кто-то извините более "раздолбаистый", есть среди нас и циники, и наивные, и язвительные, и добродушные...но это не значит, что кто то плохой, а кто то хороший. 
Я вон тоже бываю придирчива к новичкам и могу казаться им занудой, но на самом деле я не такая :) 
Давайте нормально воспринимать критику. А вообще, мне не очень нравится, что по форуму пошло какое то расслоение, между теми кто уже побывал на слетах, и теми кто в реале еще ни с кем не встречался. :( У меня складывается ощущение, что приехав в Москву или Крым на слет, я уже буду чувствовать себя не в своей тарелке :( ибо большинство между собой знакомы.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Мы вон с Ильичем вообще драться будем  , неужели не интересно приехать и посмотреть на это??


Да, только ради этого стоит приехать!!!! 
Конечно всё здорово, должно быть здорово. :Aga:   :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Так что главное во-первых - не дрейфить, а во-вторых, настроиться адекватно воспринимать критику.


Девочки, на встрече в Питере мы поняли, что музыканты, они не делятся опытом, не дают советов, не учат друг друга петь и уж тем более не критикуют, просто те, кто хотел - показали, что они умеют, а остальные им аплодировали., кому то больше, кому то меньше, но атмосфера была настолько дружелюбной, что рискнули петь даже не проффи!!! И им аплодировали!!!
У меня например, такой характер, что я даже в фотосалоне торможу... и на кухне не могу достойно прочесть стихи, которые сто раз прочитаны на свадьбе!!! Комплексую! Марина мне сказала такую фразу - КАКАЯ ты, к черту, ведущая, если фоткаться стесняешься!!! И она права!!! Нужно уметь везде перевоплащаться, это и есть актерское мастерство!
Но, выходя к людям на банкете, я включаю чего то в голове и их трогает это стихотворение, и слушают открыв рот :Oj:  Поэтому я, например,  ничего не смогу показать вам в "домашних условиях", скомплексую, тем более если это конкурс на ЛУЧШУЮ....все равно чего.
Мое мнение, не надо никого напрягать! Просто кто хочет - что то показывает и рассказывает. Будут желающие посоревноваться - ради бога, кто не хочет - без всяких осуждений должны быть в роли зрителей!
И главное, никого не оценивать!!! У кого есть какие слабые места, они это все сами поймут, после общения! 
Например: Марина - она завораживающе говорит... Тексты достойны научной работы по истории свадьбы, но при этом очень интересные, легкие и их с удовольствием слушают люди!!! В полной тишине!!!
Ирина Бафф-напор энергии ! В ней все кипит и бурлит, и, конечно передается всем!
Даша - кристальные глаза, в них влюбляются сразу, все, и уже не важно, что она говорит! Она всех пленила!
Что я вынесла из нашего знакомства: 1. Я никогда не научусь говорить как Марина,2.никогда не смогу физически зажигать, как Ирина,3. я никогда не смогу очаровывать людей так, как Даша!:frown: 
НО!!!! Уже сегодня я сижу и пишу новые тексты к основным свадебным моментам, и буду учить их наизусть, раз уж не дано мне так легко ворочать языком!!! Уже сегодня я начала утро с танцевальной музыки и буду стараться держать физ.форму, что б и у меня стало побольше энергии, которой мне не хватает!!! А вот насчет очаровывать, я еще не знаю, что предпринять....:biggrin: 
Поэтому все эти встречи каждому могут принести пользу, если не устраивать обязательных для всех, соревнований, комиссий, жюри и т.д.!
И никого не оценивать! :Aga:

----------


## Раюшка

Инночка, согласна на все 500%! Подписываюсь под каждым словом! :Aga:

----------


## Януська

> Поэтому все эти встречи каждому могут принести пользу, если не устраивать обязательных для всех, соревнований, комиссий, жюри и т.д.!
> И никого не оценивать!


Ну все верно! Это и требовалось доказать!

----------


## Инна Р.

> я уже буду чувствовать себя не в своей тарелке


Яна, наоборот..... Я тоже боялась, что встретимся- и будет какая то скованность и паузы и разговоры про погоду! Я ведь тоже в реале первый раз встречалась! Но оказалось все наоборот!!! Обнималки - целовалки, трескотня без умолку, некогда было спать и все настолько легко- как будто встретился со старыми друзьями! Прикалывались и вспоминали разные разногласия в темах - смеялись! Так что думаю до драки у вас с Ильичем не дойдет:biggrin:  Насчет расслоения - не поняла! Никто из тех, кто встретился - не стал другим, и нос никто не задрал. Если только делились слишком эмоционально впечатлениями (ностальгировали мы)... :Oj:  , ну извини за это!
Мы же не зря тут месяцами переписываемся - мы все друг друга хорошо знаем! Мы уже знакомы!!! Просто при личной встерече это выяснится после первого ознакомительного взгляда! Вот, я, Яна буду тебя ждать, с удовольствием!!! :Aga:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> расслабиться и отдохнуть...



Господи, мудрая Марья!!! Написала то, что я уже давно не знала как сформулировать, дабы никого не обидеть.

Опыт, профессионализм, не одна сотня свадеб.... Как только начинается критика, а не добрые, тактичные советы, как только кто-то начинает заявлять - какой он крутой - всё, крах хорошему начинанию. 
Мудрость опытных ведущих не в том, чтобы критиковать работу, (последнее время даже у некоторых звездных ведущих нашего форума появился снесходительный, оценивающий, назидательный тон). Того кайфа, которого я испытывала в ноябре-декабре нет! Это честно. Не критикой, а советами, материалом, методикой может показать свою крутость опытный ведущий. 
В универе Педагогику вел у нас прекрасный преподаватель Безруков. Вот он нам в свое время предложил придумать как указать человеку (родителю, работнику и т.д) на его недостатки. А у многих уже были свои наработки, т.к. учились мы все заочно. Вот из моего опыта, за что мне автоматом поставили отличную оценку. Я на планерках никогда не говорила человеку о его промахах, а родителям о проступках их деток, каждому я клала на его место перевернутый листочек, а там писала, что мне не нравится, делала предложение, как изменить ситуацию, предлагала свою помощь в индивидуальной встрече.Но не на общее обсуждение. Новички и чувствуют себя неуютно,потому что иной раз резко даются комментарии, или оценки нашими профи. Может лучше использовать личку, как я в свое время листочки?

Мудрый человек промолчит, не будет править все и вся. Посмотрите на Наташу - само очарование и тактичность с тонким юмором и доброжелательностью. 

Я когда-то страдала этим, давая всему оценки, и знаю, что людям это не нравилось, правда много времени прошло, пока не случайная встреча, когда мы общались с коллегами с 10 вечера до 4-х утра. А итог был такой, что потом поверг меня в ужас и заставил задуматься и измениться. Мне сказали: "Светуля, а ты ведь такая классная, но за эти годы, видя твою недовольную физиономию и брезгливо скривленные губы, нам казалось, что ты СТЕРВА, опытная, но СТЕРВА." Я потом целый день думала над этими словами, твердо решив изменить себя, свое поведение не только на творческих лабораториях, но и вообще. Получилось.

Отличительная особенность нашего форума - ДОБРОЖЕЛАТЕЛЬНОСТЬ, так было и так должно остаться. 

Я не ссылаюсь ни на кого конкретно! Я говорю в целом, думая, что опытные звездные ведущие сделают свои выводы. Надеюсь, никто не обиделся!

----------


## Pина

Позвольте снова заглянуть в беседку и сказать СПАСИБО всем за советы  по поводу бильярдного клуба. Сегодня отстрелялась. Все прошло  просто супер.

----------


## Ильич

> Я очень внимательно читаю всё, что касается встреч в Крыму, в Одессе, в Подмосковье. И пока вождерживалась от выссказываний, чесно говоря, прислушивалась к своим внутренним ощущениям. Марья сегодня всё хорошо сказала. Встретится очень хочется, но существует страх, что все мы будем не на равных. Кто-то окажется обсмеянным, кто-то недосягаемым ... Потому что даже здесь иногда это проскакивает, что же будет там. А может это мои страхи, а остальные так не думают?


Мы уже провели две встречи одну в Днепропетровке, вторую в Запорожье. Были ведущие с разным стажем ведения.
Встречи доказали - я не кровожадный! Я даже не самоутверждаюсь за счети других.
Я предложил свое видение... предложил обсудить... вот и давайте обсуждать.. 
Кто за свободный стиль без номинаций? Я за! 
Мы просто проживем вместе одну неделю.
Даже 8 часов прожитых вместие продвигают. Вот в харькове соберемся.. в пятницу... Харьковчане всем и доложат, кого я высмеял, над чьей работой глумился...
Смешно ей богу....
Это дети боятся.... взрослые ничего и никого не должны боятся.
Все то, что нас не убивает, делает нас сильнее и крепче.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Мы просто проживем вместе одну неделю


ВОТ ЭТО КЛАССНО!





> всем и доложат, кого я высмеял


ЗАЧЕМ?




> Все то, что нас не убивает, делает нас сильнее и крепче


А стоит ли? Даже готовиться к тому, что меня что-то сделает КРЕПЧЕ - страшно, ей Богу! Вот и пассуют новички, боясь, что их не убьют, а сделают крепче.


ВОЗЬМЕМСЯ ЗА РУКИ, ДРУЗЬЯ, ЧТОБ НЕ ПРОПАСТЬ ПО ОДИНОЧКЕ!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Дорогие коллеги! Для тех, кто не выписывает комсомолку, выставляю статью, мне кажется, многим будет любопытно и интересно

*Отметьте именины домового*
10 февраля православные чтят память святого Ефрема (Сирина)*, христианского проповедника и поэта IV века. А вечером ублажают духа жилища 

В этот день с наступлением темноты справляли именины домового. На этом празднике у нечистого духа все было, как у людей - и угощение, и подарки. Для угощения оставляли на печке или во дворе полную миску каши - точно такой же, какую ели сами. А еще 10 февраля столичные купцы и зажиточные крестьяне дарили имениннику серебряную монетку, чтобы помогал «дому богатеть». Люди победнее дарили монетку медную. Подарок обычно клали под печку. А еще, чтобы угодить домовому, в этот день говорили в доме тихо и ласково, старались не спорить и не повышать голоса.

В разных регионах России этот дух принимал разные образы. Как правило, его представляли маленьким старичком, но иногда домовой мог прикинуться зайцем, медведем и другим зверем, показаться тенью на стене. А вот такие «звериные» образы, по свидетельству этнографов и знатоков народной магии, принимает московский домовой: мышь, уж, ласка, кошка.

Нужно сказать, что в нашем городе этот представитель мелкой нечистой силы во все времена пользовался особой симпатией.  Считали, что домовой помогает вести хозяйство, бережет имущество от порчи, кражи и других бед, прежде всего - от пожара.

В Московской (и Владимирской) губернии верили, что ответственный домовой порой мог даже отправиться в чужие страны, чтобы предупредить находящегося в отъезде хозяина о том, что в доме не все благополучно.

Но гораздо чаще люди брали пусть и нечистого, но доброго духа с собой. При переезде на новое место жительства столичные хозяйки вынимали уголек из печки, укладывали его в лапоть (или другую обувь) и торжественно перевозили к новому домашнему очагу. Верили, что именно в такой уголек может превратиться домовой, если захочет переселиться в новостройку. А вообще для домового устраивали особый праздник новоселья. Но это уже совсем другая тема.

*Святой Ефрем родился в городе Низибии - нынче город Нусайбин в Турции, на границе с Сирией.

КАК УГОДИТЬ ДОМОВОМУ

Нужно угощать первого числа каждого месяца 

Для этого в городской квартире поставьте у порога мисочку с водой, приговаривая: 

«Хозяин-батюшка, сударь-домовой,
Меня пожалуй да полюби,
Мое добро стереги,
Мою скотину береги,
Мое угощение прими
И воды отпей из полной чаши». 

Подарить ему зверя

Идеальным подарком для домового будет 2 - 3-месячный котенок, лучше всего - пестрый (трехцветный) или полосатый. Котенка нужно сразу же принести на кухню к плите и поставить на пол, но, не выпуская из рук, сказать: «Дарю тебе, домовой-батюшка, мохнатого зверя на богатый двор». 

Если домовой примет «зверя», то обязательно возьмет его под свое покровительство и может жестко отомстить тем, кто кошку (кота) обижает. Говорят, что «кто кошку пнет, тот ногу ушибет», а кто убьет кота, тому «семь лет ни в чем удачи не будет».

Как с ним общаться 

Домовой, как известно, не любит показываться людям, а предупреждает о событиях в доме разными действиями и звуками, которые производит от полуночи до первых петухов - то есть до 4 часов утра.

Дергает за волосы - к семейной ссоре.
Стучит по трубе - к обидам.
Гремит посудой - к пожару.
Охает - к убыткам.
Плачет - к горю.

Днем он передает предупреждения и предсказания через кошку

Если кошка...

...долго умывается - жди гостей;
...скребет лапами по полу - к метели;
...лезет на кровать - к холодам;
...ложится животом вверх - к благополучию в семье;
...тянется лапами к хозяину (или хозяйке) - к прибыли.

Старинное московское поверье

Домовой по своей воле редко показывается хозяевам: как правило, только перед какими-то переменами в доме. Но в полночь на 11 февраля его можно увидеть. Для этого очень тихо подойдите к плите. Если домовой окажется голым, бросьте ему что-нибудь укрыться, если одетый (мохнатый) - молча отойдите, чтобы не спугнуть удачу, и все у вас будет хорошо: «Домовой мохнат - хозяин богат».
Галина ПИЛЯВСКАЯ, Рис. Валентина ДРУЖИНИНА. — 06.02.2006

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Светочка, ты умница! Ты мудрая и доброжелательная! Ты нашла верные слова!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Петровна

Мы работаем для клиентов, и оценивают нашу работу они. Люди все разные и поход к праздникам разный вот и выбирают каждый своего ведущего.
 Мы такие разные, но все-таки мы вместе!!!! 





> Ага! Теперь и мне пришел черед обижаться? 
>  Вообще я понимаю, что кому-то надоела со своими замечаниями.... Простите, ежели ,что не так. Умолкаю...


Людочка, Оптимистка не обижайся  :flower:   Ты нам нужна! 
Учи нас - только не строй!

----------


## ruslava

Знаете почему так хорошо и комфортно всем было месяц-два назад? потому что все только начали общаться. Все приходили сюда с открытыми глазами, ртом, ушами, душами ... Приходили! А Людмила Оптимистка тут жила. И поэтому ваши резкие высказывания могут её действительно обидеть.
А теперь волна восхищений видимо прошла. Или мы сами себя перехвалили. Девчёнки, на каждом форуме возникают ссоры - это понятно. Как уже выразились - "Общежитие", но наш форум особенный


> Отличительная особенность нашего форума - ДОБРОЖЕЛАТЕЛЬНОСТЬ, так было и так должно остаться.


 Предлагаю раз и навсегда закрыть эту тему. Если есть недовольства - в личку. 


> Учи нас - только не строй!


Вас никто не учил, никто не строил. Все дружили и общались на равных И я ХОЧУ ЧТОБ ТАК И БЫЛО!!!!!!!

----------


## maknata

Тыксссс... Девчёнки и мальчишки! Как в народе говорят,да и на собственном опыте подтверждено - не бывает семей без ссор! Значит мы уже одна большая семья!:biggrin: 
Теперь по полочкам - "ФЛУД" - сообщение не имеющее никакой смысловой нагрузки и не имеющее отношения к теме. Ежели я такое встречаю - удаляю. Все мы братья и сёстры с подвешенными языками, поэтому поболтать завсегда нам хоцца. Болтайте себе на здоровье! Ежели в теме получается подтема, опять таки не имеющая отношения к предмету разговора, но сама по себе интересна, переносим в беседку-флудилку  (чем, собственно говоря, сейчас и займусь:wink: ) Ежели совсем гадости - просто удаляем.
Далее - НУ НЕ НАДО ОБИЖАТЬСЯ! Кому как не нам, ведущим, знать что слово сказанное с одной интонацией имеет совершенно другое значение, чет то же самое слово, но сказанное с другой интонацией? К большому сожалению  "буковки", которые мы печатаем ( да в принципе и смайлики тоже) не всегда дают возможность передать именно то, что хотелось сказать. 
Теперь по поводу встреч. Встречи в реале должны быть! Знай мы друг друга в реале - мы бы уже знали как воспринимать то или иное слово кем то сказанное. К примеру то что сказала Люда 


> Девченки! Жаловаться,- в Беседку! НЕ! Лучше- в Корзину...


я прочитала с таким подтекстом - "Жизнь конечно не сильно нас балует, но... Жизнь всё таки хороша, и выбросьте все неприятности в корзину!", но совершенно не тот смысл, что здесь нельзя даже обсуждать, только голая информация. Так что давайте встречаться, общаться,обмениваться информацией да и просто дружить!:smile: Пусть это сначала будут небольшие региональные встречи, потом созреем и к большой! И не надо делиться на профи и новичков (хотя я такого конкретного разделения и не замечала пока что), на музыкантов и ведущих, на умных и красивых - а то я ещё чего доброго на части разорвусь:biggrin: 
И ещё одно - все мы - ведущие, музыканты, операторы и просто неравнодушные люди находимся в одном большом доме под названием "ФОРУМ САЙТА plus-msk.ru", поэтому хоть элементарные правила давайте таки соблюдать - есть раздел "Жизнь форума" - вот там и обсуждаем наши планы по поводу встреч (кстати, тему "Место встречи" перенесла не я, но я бы сделала то же самое :Aga:  ). Посмотрите на это с такой точки зрения - вам бы понравилось, если бы ваши квартиранты устроили ванную комнату у себя в спальне, просто только потому, что им так удобно?:wink: Не надо бояться, что на эти встречи попадут "лишние" люди! Приедут только те, кому это интересно и кто сможет. А тем, которые "лишние" будет НЕ интересно, так что они даже в тему заглядывать не будут! :Aga:  
Всё, а теперь займусь "уборкой":biggrin:

----------


## Януська

> Даже готовиться к тому, что меня что-то сделает КРЕПЧЕ - страшно, ей Богу! Вот и пассуют новички, боясь, что их не убьют, а сделают крепче.


Свет, во многом ты права, но только не в этом. Среди ведущих априори трусливых быть не должно. И бояться - не наша ипостась. А уж тем более бояться своих коллег по цеху. Ребята, какой может быть вообще разговор? Вы вспомните к какому народу мы порой не боимся выходить вести свадьбу или корпоратив! Вспомнили? Ну, и что вы тут про страхи какие то говорите?

----------


## maknata

> Ну, и что вы тут про страхи какие то говорите?


Вот именно! Мы же не на экзамены собираемся!:biggrin: А поговорить нам будет о чём - ну нет людей,которые абсолютно всё знают. И "новички" в своём рукаве тоже имеют козырную карту, просто не светят её, или не догадываются, что она там есть:wink:

----------


## Вета

> Поэтому я, например,  ничего не смогу показать вам в "домашних условиях",


Вы знаете, как ни странно, но у меня часто бывает - сидим в своих компаниях - "Ну, давай, скажи, что-нибудь этакое - ты же  тамада!" И пошёл ступор.... :Vah:   И вспомнить-то ничего не могу, сама себе удивляюсь!:aga     А перед народом выйдешь - и понеслось, откуда только береться?:biggrin: 
Еду один раз на свадьбу, знаю, что клиенты люди тяжелые, оператор позвонил - "Гости - г...но" - настроение вообще на нуле. И тут летит высоко в небе самолет, еду и думаю, вот лётчик управляет махиной, отвечает за жизнь сотни людей - и не боится, а ты - чего? ВПЕРЁД!:biggrin: 
Конечно, легче работается, когда и люди тебе симпатизируют и они тебе по душе, а когда бывает наоборот, такая злость во мне просыпается - "Ну, щас я вам тут...!" Бывает проходит лучше, чем на других свадьбах!:biggrin: 

Давайте по возможности встречаться, просто даже интересно познакомиться друг с другом в реале! Я - за 25- 27 апреля - свадеб точно не будет - Пасха!
Всем-  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   и УДАЧИ!!!

----------


## Марья

*maknata*,
 Наташенька, спасибо!!! Ты сказала именно то, о чем я думала, но гораздо дипломатичнее... Спасибо!



> Среди ведущих априори трусливых быть не должно. И бояться - не наша ипостась.


Ой, Яна, не права ты.... Ты почитай как посты нашей Инночки, через слово - "я такая неопытная", "я не знаю" и т.д.... А когда я в Питере посмотрела ее работу, я ей прямо сказала, что единственный у нее недостаток - неуверенность в себе... Причем, на банкете этой неуверенности я не заметила, людей держит - будь здоров, а на форуме??? И я снова повторяю свой совет ей "Иннуся, срочно наглей!!!"

----------


## maknata

> Вы знаете, как ни странно, но у меня часто бывает - сидим в своих компаниях - "Ну, давай, скажи, что-нибудь этакое - ты же тамада!" И пошёл ступор.... И вспомнить-то ничего не могу, сама себе удивляюсь!:aga А перед народом выйдешь - и понеслось, откуда только береться?


Это наверное со всеми такое бывает, я перед своими отмазываюсь "А мне собственно просто отдохнуть-оттянуться можно?" Или же сразу рассказываю анекдот про станки ( Лежит красивая девушка на пляже,подходит к ней мужичок и начинает её обхаживать.Девушка молча в другую сторону отвернулась. Мужик не выдержал : "девушка, ну ладно,пусть я вам не подхожу,но сколько здесь мужчин, неужели вам ни один не нравится?" " Мужчина, а вы кем работаете?" "Токарем на заводе" "так представьте ситуацию - вы целый год в поте лица трудитесь на своём заводе, наконец то у вас отпуск, вы приезжаете к морю, выходите на пляж а здесь везде СТАНКИ, СТАНКИ, СТАНКИ..."  Так давайте же выпьем за то, чтобы у всех была возможность отдохнуть!

Что касается крымского слёта - ну никто же не сказал что там в обязательной программе будет и тост сказать и обряд показать!
Опять таки, случай из жизни... 
В 2005 году ездила на чатовку в Москву. Собрались в летнем кафе на Пушкинской, я поначалу сидела тихонечко ( в вирте вродь как всех знаю, а тут первый раз приехала, только присмариваюсь, а люди уже не раз встречались, вспоминают свои прошлые встречи и т.д.) Тут приходит моя виртуальная подруга и говорит - что за непорядок? Ты же Тамада (ник у меня такой в чате)! А мне шеф сказал, что мне надо срочно выйти замуж!
 И тут началось! выбрали мы ей "жениха", соорудили фату из бумажной салфетки, у кого то нашлась кофточка беленькая и начали мы импровизированную свадьбу. Дошло до того, что так увлеклись, что начали дружно кричать "Горько!", пока не заметили, что на нас народ начал коситься.
Так и в "Тамадее" в Крыму предполагалось не показательные выступления, а в игровой форме сделать импровизированую свадьбу или юбилей, или ещё чего то. И поверьте мне, что весь ступор куда то исчезнет и захочется показать то что умеешь, и никто это критиковать не будет, потому что я уверена,что у каждого из нас есть своя изюминка. Приемлема она или нет каждому из нас решать только самому.
И не надо ничего бояться!

----------


## Януська

> [b]
> Ой, Яна, не права ты.... "


Так и в чем же я не права?

----------


## Татьянка

:smile:  Уходить я никуда и не собиралась. А вот когда меня начинают строить, не люблю. Слава богу, живу на этом форуме давно, и научилась читать подтексты. 



> "Жизнь конечно не сильно нас балует, но... Жизнь всё таки хороша, и выбросьте все неприятности в корзину!",


Не соглашусь, по одной причине, мы там не жаловались!!! Лично я прочитала и удивилась жестокости этих обрядов. И естественно  на мои эмоции привели ещё пару примеров(чего и добиваешься для развития тем), что очень интересно кстати. А нас поставили в "угол", для меня слово "корзина"- приравнивается  к мусору,"помойке". не нужно- выкинем,  и появилось ощущение, что можно только сухо говорить, а эмоции "засунуть". Вот вы говорите, не нравится- в личку!!! Не согласна!!! В споре рождается истина!!! 
Я очень уважительно отношусь к многим нашим ведущим, но мне не нравится, этот поучительный тон. А , то у нас в последнее время, как в зоне стало- шаг в сторону- расстрел!!! Есть "костяк", и этот "костяк" рулит!!! И не надо меня переубеждать в обратном. Чтобы, например я не сказала, всё писец!!! Спорила с вами по поводу встреч!!! Результат?  Тему перенесли!!! А так и должно быть!!! Я говорила про комнаты в коммуналке? Вот жизнь и доказала, что даже, админов форума перестало устраивать это ваше "только моё"!!! Позапирались и сидите!!! И хоть тема есть там, никто не захочет присутствовать....  А знаете почему? Не потому что не интересно!!! Нет!!! А только потому что, знают все, что они ненужны!!! Нашим ведущим никто не нужен!!! Это вам все будут мешать!!!  Простите за пример: " Ира Бафф говорит про встречу в ПОдмосковье- я ей говорю, что вот предлагается тоже в мае - встреча в трех часах от Москвы, причем проживание там бесплатное. И что? Нет!!! Категоричное нет!!! А почему? Я отвечу, потому что это встреча для всех!!!! А вам надо только ВЕДУЩИЕ!!!! А самое смешное, сквозь слезы, что в мае будет больше ведущих и людей, которые не играют профессианально музыку, т.е. не музыканты!!! Но НЕТ!!!! Только САМИ,  Не надо нам никого!!!!  Это сейчас время переносится из-за Яночки, но на тот момент было так.  Вот вам и пример.... И думаю я права, что перенос темы -многих заставил позлиться, как это так!!! А вдруг кто-то приедет!!! Не беспокойтесь- не приедет!!! все прекрасно понимают, что никто не звал!!! Изначально, темы создавались, только в разделе ДЛЯ ВЕДУЩИХ!!!! а не в жизни форума!!! И простите, лично мне в последнее время стало не уютно в этом разделе- это как знаете, есть три подружки, вот они между собой и говорят, а если кто-то встревает, то чувствует, да, его слушают, но он нафиг не нужен. Тепла нет для всех на этой странице!!!! только для определенной части людей.... для остальных- вежливая улыбка, воспитание не разрешает послать....
Простите, но наболело!!! Хотите дружить кружочком- дружите!!!! Но мне вас искренне жаль... Даже ведущих вы поделили- на своих и чужих.... я, например чужая, потому что не сижу только в этом разделе!!! Да я и не напрашиваюсь на дружбу, в принципе, кто мне интересен, знает и так....  А "нашим авторитетам" -  :flower:   :Pivo:   Вас надо было в админы!!!

Людочка- Оптимистка, моё тебе отдельное спасибо, за тексты, хоть я их не буду использовать, потому что не мной рождено. Читать очень интересно!!!  Ты талантливый челвек и у тебя есть чему научиться!!! :flower:  
 Глубоко уважаю всех наших девочек, но на данный момент Инна, Марина-Марья, Дашенька, -  девочки, которые были на встрече и почувствовали истинную атмосферу форума....

А вообще...очень жалею... что в свое время ратовала за создание этого раздела.... не думала, что так придется разочароваться в своих коллегах, как людях... коммунальщики....

----------


## Татьянка

*Януська*,
 Янусь, не могу никак дозвониться, но я помню!!! А пока вот ссылочка на тему, я тоже искала жилье в свое время. Там есть ссылки на гостиницы!!! Посмотри пока!:wink: 
http://www.plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=35382

----------


## Януська

Спасибо, Танюшенька !! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Марья

*Януська*,
 Что ведущие в принципе не должны бояться... Боимся и еще как боимся!!!

----------


## Януська

Так вот именно что боитесь, а по сути НЕ ДОЛЖНЫ!

----------


## maknata

> шаг в сторону- расстрел!!!


Последний раз стреляла из "воздушки" в тире лет 15 тому назад, сейчас ток глазками, иногда:biggrin: 



> уважаю всех наших девочек, но на данный момент Инна, Марина-Марья, Дашенька, - девочки, которые были на встрече и почувствовали истинную атмосферу форума....


Танюшка,а как же я?[img]http://s7.******info/d05d24d091a44454b1e8f72d67658eef.gif[/img]
Эх, как получу Юлькину тысщу, как приеду!:biggrin: 
Всё, девчёнки,харош, а то придётся тему закрывать...

----------


## Марья

> почувствовали истинную атмосферу форума....


 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  
Наверно именно поэтому я и высказала Люде свои претензии, что только на этой встрече поняла, что не только профессиональные интересы меня заставляют  каждую свободную минутку заходить на форум...
А по поводу Иришкиного отказа, ты не правильно все поняла... Она ж тоже была на этой встрече и я уверена, что теперь ни за какие коврижки не откажется общаться и дружить с музыкантами... Но... нам совершенно не удалось пообщаться на профессиональные темы - не до того было.. А в этом тоже потребность огромная.

Меня Дашуля встретила во Внуково. блин, я ж про это не рассказала... Она встретила меня, нарядившись клоуном:biggrin: Весь день, до вечера, до встречи на вокзале с Иришкой и ее мужем мы провели вдвоем. Она показала мне свой Подольск и, конечно свои записи, оговорив первоначально, что я честно скажу - что мне не понравится. Я и сказала, что она сьедает окончания, надо над дикцией поработать. Так потом в поезде, выкушав не помню уже сколько пива мы втроем требовали от нее четкой дикции... До сих пор поражаюсь, как нас с поезда не ссадили... Но видимо, люди поняли, что у нас особенный день и только одна пассажирка, у которой, кстати, напротив нас спал ребенок, робко и тихонько сказала: "Девочки, ну на работу же завтра..." И потом сас встреча нас так захватила, что про работу говорили только урывками, а вот с Иринкой Петровной, с которой встретились только в Сестрорецке и совсем не удалось поговорить... И вот поэтому, получив коллосальное удовольствие и мощный энергетический заряд от встречи, у меня, например, все равно осталось ощущение информационного голода, как и у девчонок, я уверена, тоже.... Только этим продиктовано Иришкино желание встретиться еще раз... И что мы не рады будем музыкантам - ты тоже не права. К сожалению, не знаю, как зовут человека, который во время банкета подошел ко мне и завел разговор опять же о сотрудничестве "музыкант- тамада"... Какой там разговор? Когда я обеими ухами вся на сцене была? ТАМ ТАК ПЕЛИ!!! Договорились пообщаться писменно, а я его даже по аватарке вспомнить не могу... Не будешь же писать на деревню дедушке....

----------


## Инна Р.

Танюша!!!! Но ведь музыканты к нам тоже не ходят!!!!!! Иногда забегают, если сценарий вдруг понадобился........ И никому не пришло в голову на них за это обижаться!



> Тепла нет для всех на этой странице!!!!


А вот с этим согласна! Что то изминилось! Одни обиды кругом:frown: 
И сама писать меньше стала, не знаю почему! 
Ирина хочет встречу огранизовать с определенной программой (она конкретно описывала), врядли кому то кроме нас будут интересны обряды и т.д., в этом различие между общей встречей, но я знаю, что она очень хочет поехать к вам в Новомичуринск....другое дело что сложности могут быть - дети, денюжки....
И мне, например, все интересно,и я бы ездила везде! думаю и другим тоже многим интересно!!! 
И музыкантов после встречи зауважала - даже если совсем никого не знать ( как моя подруга, например), как на концерте сидеть и слушать - столько талантливейших музыкантов и вокалистов в одном месте - фантастика! А вот если бы после этого концерта у нас было пару дней, где Ирина бы нас научила с компом дружить, или гостей растанцовывать - было бы СУПЕР! Речь только о том, что ведущие не успели отытом поделиться! Успели только увидеть - на каком уровне петь надо! 
Ты уж не обижайся так серьезно, по всякому поводду! 
Я лично тебе благодарна, за то, что ты ОТКРЫЛА этот раздел! Так что ты не бросай его - это твоё дитё! 
Проводи с нами ликбезы - где какую тему нужно открывать, рассказывай, че там  в других разделах!
Лично я пришла на форум когда там активно писали - ты, Юля, Ирина Бафф, Наташа,Оля - пупс,  Яна - и это было так тепло, приятно и интересно! 
Вы все стали меньше писать - и все изменилось! Так что девочки, не теряйтесь!!! Форуму вы нужны!!! :Aga:

----------


## Вета

Танюш, мне кажется, ты немного погорячилась! 
Я, действительно, не заглядываю в тему к музыкантам, но не потому что мне там не интересно, а просто элементарно - НЕКОГДА!!! Ведь, кроме форума есть и реальная жизнь  - семья, работа одна, работа другая, отдых в конце-концов должен быть!!!  А про встречу с музыкантами ты, может, не очень конкретно и подробно написала? я только сейчас поняла, что это не так уж и далеко от Москвы!  По отзывам из Питера - я поняла, насколько это здорово так собираться! 
Танюш, не будь такой категоричной!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## maknata

Девчёнки и мальчишки! Не к музыкантам, а в "общие темы"!
Как вам эта темка? Я в шоке уже который день..http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=61164

----------


## Иринка Бафф

вообще-то я общаюсь на форуме не только в разделе"для ведущих",и пример тому-Звездочка,ужасно талантливый человек.который пришёл на помощь и написал к нам в тему. и стихотворном общении засветилась и в играх.....странно,что Татьянка обвининила меня в том,что я не захотела поменять число-да у меня и в мыслях не было его вообще категорично назначать-иначе я могла бы через аську списаться только со "своими".....и втихомолку встретиться..... как-то даже не по себе,чессс слово:eek:  и я когда обидели Светланку первая написала Марине Мазайкиной-и она  пришла на помощь...,а когда мне понадобилась помощь,нащ уважаемый Толяныч(музыкант) помог мне....странно обвинять меня.....и встреча у нас вовсе не означает что нельзя встретиться в Новомичуринске-потому что как раз я выгадывала по деньгам,чтоб было недорого  и можно было позволить себе и туда и сюда успеть,о чём мы с Очарованием разговаривали-она ведь тоже в Новомичуринск  собралась..... интересно где же Татьянка прочитала  моё "категоричное нет"?????????????????странно,очень странно.......

----------


## Анюша

> А вот насчет очаровывать, я еще не знаю, что предпринять....


Влюбиться....



> Это дети боятся.... взрослые ничего и никого не должны боятся.


Взрослый всегда признает в себе частичку ребенка....



> Все то, что нас не убивает, делает нас сильнее и крепче.


согласна... Но других лучше не пробовать сделать сильнее, а вдруг убьет?...

----------


## Татьянка

> Девчёнки и мальчишки! Не к музыкантам, а в "общие темы"!


:wink:  Прально!!! Вот и я про это!!!! забегайте, хотя бы для того, чтобы знать и других в "лицо", а вдруг пригодиться?




> Ирина хочет встречу огранизовать с определенной программой (она конкретно описывала), врядли кому то кроме нас будут интересны обряды и т.д., в этом различие между общей встречей, но я знаю, что она очень хочет поехать к вам в Новомичуринск....другое дело что сложности могут быть - дети, денюжки....


:frown:  Вот из-за денюжков... я, например, не могу кататься везде... вынуждена выбирать... а так хотца и туда и туда.... по поводу программы. Мы с Виталичем, об этом уже писала, давно говорим о своеобразных семинарах для ведущих, даже помещение присмотрели, проживание, вообщем всё!!! Поэтому и предлагала, соедить два в одном!!! Но сейчас эта тема уже не актуальна, есть разница- середина мая или конец апреля. Если вы в конце апреля планируете, то может быть у меня и получиться, но только без ночевки. 
*Ириш,* где это конкретно? Далеко от Балашихи? Я там живу.... вообще-то...:rolleyes: 

 А по поводу категоричности... что вы... абсолютно нет, уважаю мнение всех, потому как все мы разные, творческие, эмоциональные!!! А призываю лишь к одному, живите жизнью форума...иногда.... и вы не пожалеете.... Ведь у нас столько всего  происходит!!! :Aga:   И хорошего и плохого... А вдруг кому-то понадобиться ваша помощь!!!!:wink:  Вот, если бы не Питерская встреча, я бы никогда не узнала, что Дашуня с Подольска, а я там свадьбу работала 12 января!!! А ещё там живут  и работают не далеко от неё, ребята с нашего форума  Музыканты!!!! А Дашуньке иногда нужны музыканты, а им ведущая!!!! Чувствуете, куда клоню? Это не только личностное, но и профессиональное общение!!!:wink:  Так что давайте иногда заглядывать в общие разделы и свободное общение, чтобы знать чем живет наш форум!!! 



> что не только профессиональные интересы меня заставляют каждую свободную минутку заходить на форум...


 :Aga:   :flower:   Воть!!!!




> Но ведь музыканты к нам тоже не ходят!!!!!! Иногда забегают, если сценарий вдруг понадобился........ И никому не пришло в голову на них за это обижаться!


:wink:  Ходют!!! Ещё как ходют...но помнутся и бегут в "Свободное общение", боятся, что им тут за флуд по попамс дадут!!!! :biggrin:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Мы с Виталичем, об этом уже писала, давно говорим о своеобразных семинарах для ведущих, даже помещение присмотрели, проживание, вообщем всё!!!


Ребят,а вправду что мы зациклились на мае? в году-то 12 месяцев!!! у нас эта сауна работает круглогодично!:wink:  просто мы уже давно списывались про май со Светланкой и Мариной и Инной,но потом ,когда круг общения несказанно расшарился мы поняли,что совместное общение-это кайф-именно это заставило нас дать клич всем)а.потому может вправду в мае-Новомичуринск,а в другое время и моя сауна(кстати она недалеко от города Покров находится).

----------


## Анюша

> Среди ведущих априори трусливых быть не должно. И бояться - не наша ипостась.


НЕ совсем согласна.... встречала очень талантливых артистов, которые в жизни даже по телефону боялись позвонить, спросить у чужого человека, встретиться со своими старыми знакомыми, но как выйдет на сцену - сразу вся робость уходит и один катарсис.... Моя знакомая даже по этому феномену научную работу пишет...



> Вы знаете, как ни странно, но у меня часто бывает - сидим в своих компаниях - "Ну, давай, скажи, что-нибудь этакое - ты же тамада!" И пошёл ступор.... И вспомнить-то ничего не могу, сама себе удивляюсь!:aga А перед народом выйдешь - и понеслось, откуда только береться?


очень знакомо....

Девченки, размолвки и недопонимания всегда бывают у близко и долго общающихся людей..... особенно в семье... они могут быть конструктивными и деструктивными.... Уверена, что данная размолвка только на пользу, и после нее все будут еще более уважительно и трепетно относиться друг к другу...
Ведь просто надо помнить, что мы все разные  и уважать эту разность...

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Иринка Бафф*,
 Ирусь, все будет тип-топ!
Встреча нужна -ОДНОЗНАЧНО!
Только подумайте и взвесьте ещё раз дату. Тем более учитывая тему, которую в нашей ветке подняла Наташа-дирехторша. 
Пасха - это, если можно так сказать, семейный праздник, детей своих надо водить в церковь и БЫТЬ С НИМИ РЯДОМ - ПОКАЗЫВАТЬ ПРИМЕР. 
Мне очень неприятно наблюдать каждую пасхальную ночь, когда в Божьем Храме идёт служба, на небесах до 00 часов идёт ожесточённая борьба добра со злом, а в этот момент пьяные детки прикалываясь комментируют происходящее в церкви, родители которых придут под утро место "козырное" занимать для освящения пасок (а зачастую со скандалами и криками!)
Я не могу приехать на Пасху, простите. 
Вот уже 7 лет практически все мои "пионеры" (многие уже давно выше меня, переженились...)  - ВСЕ ВМЕСТЕ - БЕЗ ИХ РОДИТЕЛЕЙ, едем в храм, который расположен в 25 км.от  города и там всю ночь СТОИМ! на службе - Вы бы видели как за эти 7 лет преобразились ребята - у них появилась ВЕРА! Пусть грешат - выпивают, курят, но они осознают, что это все направлено против самого себя. Главное, это не навреди другому! Таким образом и начинают пробиваться, как зелёные ростки 1 и 2  заповеди Божьи  - возлюби Бога и ближнего своего. В жизни - они большие баламуты, но видели бы вы как "раздолбаи"- пацаны несут хоругви, как девчёнки несут свои свечечки зажжёнными во время крёстного хода. Ночь, тишина, поют певчие, крёсный ход вокруг церкви, настороженные удары колокола....а со стороны близлежащего бара пьяные визги....Раньше, я видела, что мои ребята негативно относились на такие крики - видела как сжимались кулаки и хотелось им бежать морды чистить. А теперь они сосредоточены, одухотворены, их не раздражает пьянь за забором церкви, они ПРОЩАЮТ таких людей, пусть даже только в этот миг, но именно в этот момент у них просыпается ЧЕЛОВЕК. А КАКИЕ У НИХ ГЛАЗА! - это просто не передать словами.

Я уверена, что именно откаждого из нас зависит воспитание молодёжи - не показательно=-лекционное, а своим примером, а не осуждением.
Может быть поэтому я, несмотря на свои 40, жо сих по тусуюсь с ними на разных тусовках НА РАВНЫХ - и они это чувствуют, и надеюсь, что уважают меня. 
Даже прикалывались над нашей семьёй- к мужу обращаются - Вы нас усыновили, а  я добавляю, что я их уматерила. А дочь наша, которая практически выросла на их глазах, стала как "дитЁ полка".
В то же время их родители жили и живут своей жизнью...
Вот такое житие....
Я немного увлеклась, но пишу это для того, чтобы вы поняли, что я не отмазываюсь, а действительно не могу приехать на тамадовку в апреле.

----------


## Татьянка

> Танюш,я уже писала-музыканты наши-супер,НО...мы совсем не успели пообщаться сами( а так хотелось) и потом ведь наши интересы не ограничивабются ТОЛЬКО ведением,нам интересно ВСЁ-фотошоп,создание своих сайтов,нарезка и обработка музыки-вот какие мастер-классы нам нужны!( а ,извините, репку,мне неинтересно обсуждать,так как я НЕ хочу её делать),зато знание фотошопа помогло мне забацать ролик для серьёзного дядечки (юбилей)я сделала  и обработала его фотки в необычных образах-то он с Путиным решает государственные вопросы,то снимается в блокбастере и т.д.-наша работа не ограничивается набором тостов и конкурсов ,потому и приглашаю вас... Сама обещаю преподать несколько уроков танцев(латина,вальс,может несколько движений цыганского танца_(?),восточного(?),основные навыки работы с видеоредакторами(Пинакл студия или Эдиус), для конкурса АПОЖ могу научить работать  в Аудисити,


:wink:  Специально нашла!!!  Ну и? просто НЕТ!!!! И этот вопрос не обсуждаем... ПОтому что НЕ ХОЧУ...очень активно .... А я настаивать и не буду... моё дел было предложить, чтобы люди не метались куда....

:smile: Но сейчас, повторюсь этот вопрос не актуален!!! Вы же решили конец апреля. ПОтому что Яна приедет, и это правильно. :Aga:  

И вообще предлагаю закрыть тему!!! Я своё мнение высказала. А принимать его или нет..это ваше право... Но и моё хотелось бы, чтобы тоже уважали. Опять же повторюсь, мы с Наташей(Макнатой) очееееень давно здесь "живем", и помним каким был наш форум... и не хотелось бы что бы он менялся... :Aga:   :Oj:  
:biggrin:  Наташ помнишь "корзинку", "курилку"? Нам там даже матюкнуться мона было...:rolleyes:

----------


## Марья

*Татьянка*,
*Иринка Бафф*,
*pypss*,
 Подводим итог? Даешь Новомичуринск?!!!



> Пасха - это, если можно так сказать, семейный праздник,


Мой сын уже 6 лет встречает Новый год без меня, а ему всего 14... Если еще и на Пасху я его брошу - штош я за мать тогда ваще? Новый год он понимает - работа, с этого живем... А на пасху никак нельзя... Поэтому я за май голосую!!!

----------


## Татьянка

:rolleyes:  А что вам мешает организоваться не в воскресенье? А до?...например в четверг-пятницу?

----------


## Марья

> А что вам мешает организоваться не в воскресенье? А до?...например в четверг-пятницу?
> __________________


Иришка Бафф именно это и предлагала... Я тоже за будни

----------


## Татьянка

*Януська*,
 :wink: Ян, еще раз, с какого по какое ты в Москве? Если что-то не выйдет, есть предложение встретиться просто, посидеть , за чашкой кофе у кого-нибудь из наших музыкантов....  это крайний вариант , чтобы сделать человеку приятное... да просто познакомиться всем, кто ещё в реале не знаком....:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Татьянка*,
 Танюш, никто не мешает, но надо взвесить дорогу - например от нас поезд идёт раз в сутки, второй через нас из Одессы до Москвы тащится 30 часов и приходит поздно ночью - теряем драгоценное время.
К тому же, я лично перед Пасхой не могу в страстную неделю....грешить....а винца то за встречу випить надоТЬ!

----------


## karinka-dp

А можно мне минус РАСКУДРЯВЫЙ КЛЕН??? буду премного благодарна
karinka-dp@list.ru

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Свет, во многом ты права, но только не в этом. Среди ведущих априори трусливых быть не должно. И бояться - не наша ипостась. А уж тем более бояться своих коллег по цеху



Яночка, дорогая, за 23 года работы мне что свадьба, что поминки - только обозначь тему и даже не говори, что за публика, через 20 минут я буду знать как себя вести и в каком ключе строить программму. Я совершенно про другое писала, меня напугать сложно, можно только разозлить (и то не надолго). Неопытным ведущим сложно бывает от Масстер классов, и иногда человек начинает еще больше комплексовать, когда давят, а то и совсем теряется. У меня же просто портится настроение. Я 8 лет не была в отпуске, мне очень хотелось и хочется встретиться с коллегами, но больше всего я хочу что бы мне было КОМФОРТНО. И, если мне напряжно читать какие-то посты, я представила как будет слушать все воочию, и не хочу что бы меня строили, учили, указывали... и т.д. Человек, который не пофигист, будет готовится к встрече, настраивать себя, а я так вообще расстараюсь - результат (см. выше). На всевозможных худ.советах, конкурсных выступлениях самое напряженное - приговор жюри. И хорошо, когда жюри выскажет свое мнение тактично. Не хочу никаких волнений (да мне категорично сейчас нельзя волноваться) Поэтому, хотелось живого общения.

Внимая голосу Татянки 



> живите жизнью форума...иногда.... и вы не пожалеете


Сегодня ночью я решила походить по темам. Да, ОЧЕНЬ много интересного, интересных людей, время было 7 утра, когда на кухню вошел мой сын и спросил: "Матушка, опять сложный сценаий? Ты всю ночь и утро за копьютером?" Т.е. я не ложилась спать совсем.  Результат сегоднешнего дня - я разбита полностью, все валится из рук, запланированные дела не сделаны. И мысленно себя ругаю "зачем потратила столько времени". Нет, мы не живем в своей раковине, у нас просто НЕТ ВРЕМЕНИ!!!! НЕКОГДА!!!! Хотя, я знаю теперь точно, если оно появится, я рбязательно погуляю по другим темам форума.






> Пасха - это, если можно так сказать, семейный праздник, детей своих надо водить в церковь и БЫТЬ С НИМИ РЯДОМ - ПОКАЗЫВАТЬ ПРИМЕР.


Полностью согласна! Самое удобное на неделе. 


 В защиту девчонок еще хочу сказать. Изначально должны были встретится в Москве я и Марья. Потом, подружившись, круг наш расширился. Я не против других жителей форума, но скажу честно, я против большой встречи. Я так устала от больших компаний и хотелось встретиться  небольшой командой единомышленников. Отдохнуть душой и телом, сказать людям, как они мне дороги, как я им благодарна, что были рядом со мной, когда мне было очень тяжко, поговорить, посплетничать о нашем женском. Иринкин вариант был идеален - ни вечерних нарядов, ни макияжа, ни причесок. Прилетела - отдохнула - улетела. Если будет много участников - я весной просто не поеду, я не готова к большой встрече. Извините, но это честно

----------


## Татьянка

*Януська*,
 :wink: Позвонила. Значить так. Сутки стоили 600 р. Через неделю узнаю всё подробнее, так как буду в Москве- встречусь с человеком лично и всю подробнее узнаю.  Как доехать, условия, вообщем всё. ПО телефону, при нашей связи не хрена не слышно.:frown:  Думаю, ещё время есть?

----------


## Януська

Танюш, спасибо, за то что помогаешь мне. А эта гостиница далеко от Москвы? Сколько по времени добираться? А вообще  давай в личке будем списываться? Тем более что ни на какой общий слет я уже не попадаю по срокам, слишком у нас тут все богобоязненные, все Пасху дома отмечать хотят. Хотя странно это слышать от тех, кто в новогоднюю ночь пашет вне дома. А кому то вообще хочется для нескольких избранных закрытую встречу организовать. 
Но опять же, как большинство решило так и будет. 
Хотя, мне уже ни на какую встречу, что то и не хочется. 
Танюш, а с тобой встречусь с удовольствием, если не возражаешь еще пару тамада- девчонок с собой притащить могу, они москвички, только на нашем форуме пока не общаются.

----------


## Марья

> Тем более что ни на какой общий слет я уже не попадаю по срокам, слишком у нас тут все богобоязненные, все Пасху дома отмечать хотят. Хотя странно это слышать от тех, кто в новогоднюю ночь пашет вне дома. А кому то вообще хочется для избранных закрытую встречу организовать.


Ян, мы не богобоязненные, мы верующие... это разные вещи. Ты, видимо, атеистка, раз не видишь разницы между Пасхой и Новым годом. И в этом нет ничего страшного, атеисты тоже очень хорошие люди.... Но только и ты нас уж пожалуйста не суди... Народная мудрость гласит "Гром не грянет - мужик не перекрестится" На современный язык это можно перевести как "Никогда не говори "никогда"

----------


## Януська

*Марья*, я не атеистка, просто я биофак заканчивала. Я верю только в природу. Это так же как нет ни одного врача, который искренне в бога верит. А насчет "Гром не грянет..."  Рано или поздно он грянет каждому, походами в церковь этого не избежать. Так что я действительно не понимаю, как можно мясо в пост кушать, а потом стоять в церкви со свечкой на Пасху. (Марьюш, естественно ничего личного).

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

А кому то вообще хочется для нескольких избранных закрытую встречу организовать.[/QUOTE]


Яночка, милая, тебя кто сегодня обидел? Прочитай, пожалуйста, почему я не хочу большой встречи, это только мое объяснение, я написала честно, получается, мой голос, выбившийся из общего хора, истолкован неверно. Я писала толко про себя и про мое состояние, что я устала от большой толпы, 8 лет не была на отдыхе, может разница в возрасте  и здоровье, и у нас разные взгляды с тобой  на отдых. Но избранные.... это уж слишком и резко, и на тебя не похоже, и я удивлена
Получается, нельзя сказать, что я думаю. Скоро мы договоримся, только до чего?

----------


## Марья

> походами в церковь этого не избежать. Так что я действительно не понимаю, как можно мясо в пост кушать, а потом стоять в церкви со свечкой на Пасху. (Марьюш, естественно ничего личного).


В большие праздники я в церковь не хожу, там не протолкнешься... И мясо в пост ем... Но Пасха для меня - это из детства... Когда мы с братом под маминым руководством украшали яйца (заранее покрашенные), а потом звали отца, чтобы он выбрал лучшее. Один раз он опрометчиво выбрал чье-то одно, я уж сама не помню - чье.... И тут же мы с братом разодрались... Больше он так не поступал. Делал задумчивое лицо и говорил: ну не знаю... мне вот это нравится и вот это... Наверно мама ему сигналы давала, потому что обязательно одно было мое, а одно Сережкино.. Потом ложились спать, а наутро просыпались и вся кухня была заставлена всякими постряпушками... До сих пор поражаюсь, как мама, с четырьмя детьми, с деревенским хозяйством в полном комплекте еще находила силы и на наши поделки и на эти ночные постряпушки.. Мы Нового года так не ждали, как ждали этого первого маминого "Христос воскрес", хотя понятия не имели - что это означает... А потом мы с братом шли по соседям и дарили эти свои поделки из яиц, а потом весь день со сверстниками играли во множество пасхальных игр, про которые горожане и слыхом не слыхивали...
И знаешь, в чем прелесть? Что и мой сын это знает и со своими детьми он тоже будет это делать... И дело не в религии, уж кто как ее понимает и воспринимает... А дело в том душевном тепле, который для меня и для моей семьи этот праздник несет...

----------


## Pugachiha

> И не надо делиться на профи и новичков (хотя я такого конкретного разделения и не замечала пока что), на музыкантов и ведущих, на умных и красивых - а то я ещё чего доброго на части разорвусь


:biggrin: Вот и я никак не определюсь, умная я или красивая :rolleyes: 
Все здесь очень органичные, яркие, самодостаточные люди. Ведь кому мы неинтересны, тот сюда и не заглядывает. 
Старички и многоопытные составили здесь богатейшую базу материала, за что им 
Я сама благодаря этому Форуму, имея свой проверенный годами (и заметьте, постоянно обновляющийся) сценарий, провела сложную свадьбу, о которой я здесь предоставляла отчёт. При этом практически не открывая свой сценарий!!!  :Vah:  И только болагодаря ЭТОМУ свадьба удалась, поскольку она (свадьба) была с вывертами kuku Я бы стандартом не отделалась! За что и благодарна всем форумчанам  :flower:  
А новички ОЧЕНЬ нужны  :Aga:  Даже старые бородатые фишки от них могут заиграть новыми яркими гранями, да просто напомнить о себе!!!
И по поводу встреч в реале. По-моему, неважно кто там будет. Играет роль только время и финансы. У меня пока с финансами напряг, вот я сижу и облизываюсь. Но как только бабки будут (и время), поеду не спрашивая, кто там будет. Мне все здесь присутствующие интересны, иначе я бы здесь не была! 
Мир, Дружба, Жвачка

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> И знаешь, в чем прелесть? Что и мой сын это знает и со своими детьми он тоже будет это делать... И дело не в религии, уж кто как ее понимает и воспринимает... А дело в том душевном тепле, который для меня и для моей семьи этот праздник несет


НЕТ СЛОВ!!!! :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Януська

> :biggrin: 
>  Но как только бабки будут (и время), поеду не спрашивая, кто там будет. Мне все здесь присутствующие интересны, иначе я бы здесь не была! 
> Мир, Дружба, Жвачка


Вот, респект! Так я о том и говорю, что неважно кто будет, главное что все кто очень хочет все приедут. А то начинается тут, по типу: Ты не из нашей песочницы :frown: 
Света, если тебе мои слова грубостью показались, приношу свои извинения.  :flower:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Марья*,
*Svetllana*,
 Подпишусь под каждым вашим словом!
Мне кажется, что все-таки играет здесь роль и возрастной ценз - я в свои 40 всё чаще хочу просто ТИШИНЫи НЕМЕЛЬКАНИЕ людей!!!!!
Иногда просто забегаю к своей единственной подруге, и мы целый день просто МОЛЧА пьём чай, курим и смотрим телевизор - именно ощущение того, что рядом стобой человек, который тебя понимает с полувзгляда, даёт такое тепло!))))))))))) Лет 15-20 я такое и представить себе не могла, что я буду искать (как больной котёнок) темный, уголок, где никто меня не увидит и не побеспокоит. А теперь это время пришло - время СОБИРАТЬ, а не разбрасывать камни. У каждого этот момент настанет - рано или позно, но так будет. Главное, чтоб человек был готов к перемене в своём мироощущении, не впадал в депрессию, поятоянно оглядываясь назад, наблюдая себя в зеркало и сравнивая с молодыми "конкурентами" как в работе, так и в личной жизни.
И несмотря на браваду, за которой многие прячут свое "Я", надо научиться в каждом человеке находить ту изюминку, которая раскроет его для тебя с лучшей стороны, чтоб человек допустил тебя до сердца. И тут главное, как сказал один бард 20 лет назад, когда нас-студентов  ПРИГНАЛИ на его концерт - НЕ ЛЕЗЬТЕ В ДУШУ САПОГАМИ!
Простите за назидательный тон, поверьте, никого не хотела учить - просто хочу, чтоб каждый из нас в погоне на ВЫЖИВАНИЕ! остановился, задумался, отдышался....и с новыми силами начал новый виток своей жизни.
Удачи!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Мне кажется, что все-таки играет здесь роль и возрастной ценз - я в свои 40 всё чаще хочу просто ТИШИНЫи НЕМЕЛЬКАНИЕ людей!!!!!


 :Ok:  




> Лет 15-20 я такое и представить себе не могла, что я буду искать (как больной котёнок) темный, уголок, где никто меня не увидит и не побеспокоит


 :Ok:  





> И несмотря на браваду, за которой многие прячут свое "Я", надо научиться в каждом человеке находить ту изюминку, которая раскроет его для тебя с лучшей стороны, чтоб человек допустил тебя до сердца. И тут главное, как сказал один бард 20 лет назад, когда нас-студентов ПРИГНАЛИ на его концерт - НЕ ЛЕЗЬТЕ В ДУШУ САПОГАМИ


 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  

Дорогая, вот ты меня поняла, именно это я и пыталась сказать, объясняя почему я не хочу большой шумной компании, и просто хочется доброй тихой встречи и дружеского общения и участия с теми кого уже "допустила до сердца", а они открыли для меня свое.

----------


## Виталич

Здравствуйте все... Почитал я тут ваши посты, действительно, всё как в большой семье, и ссоры и мир. Татьянка правильно вспомнила, что изначально на встречах мы хотели проводить конкурсы с обменом опыта, но что-то не склеилось... Далее, по разделению "наши - не наши", можно вас спросить: А меня куда поставите? Я поющий ведущий... Но это моё хобби!!! Не смотря на прекрасные отзывы, я не считаю себя профи! ПРОФИ живут этим и зарабатывают, я же дурака валяю, но за деньги!
Наверное все согласятся, что главное на встречах - энергообмен.
Творческие люди всегда находятся в группе риска. И что бы залатать душевные и прочие дыры, мы остро нуждаемся в общении. Не важно кто ты: лабух, ведущий, танцующий или поэт. Некоторые на форуме просто из-за общения торчат и не мне вам рассказывать как порою не хватает внимания со стороны наших домочадцев, друзей... Обидно видеть, что некоторые "залётные" пытаясь показать своё "Я", насерут в теме да в душу и сваливают, называясь при этом "пушистиками" или какими-нибудь "хомячками" да "котятками". Я бы весь этот бля...ский зоопарк душил бы, что бы раздор в темах не несли...  Совместные встречи чем хороши - есть чему друг у друга поучиться. Я когда с Татьянкой в первый раз встретился (перед совместной работой) так мы часа 2 только конкурсы перемалывали: у нас так, а у вас как? А если вооще сделать вот так!? О как!  Я понимаю Профи, типа зачем нам это? Мы и так усё могём... А что-нить посоветовать - жаба душит? Вот и думайте теперь, зачем ВАМ эти встречи и нужны ли они... А я с удовольствием буду мотаться, если финансы позволют, и смотреть и впитывать в себя всё то, что поможет сделать людям праздник. С уважением КО ВСЕМ!!! :br:

----------


## Анюша

> Вот и я никак не определюсь, умная я или красивая


Судя по фотке и умная и красивая и очень знаменитая!!!....



> писала толко про себя и про мое состояние, что я устала от большой толпы, 8 лет не была на отдыхе, может разница в возрасте и здоровье,


Мне кажется, что не зависимо от возраста и здоровья у каждого человека бывают желания какой-то тишины... Особенно если работа связанна с общением с большим колличеством людей.... Мне кажется, что у Светланы, как раз такое желание... тишины и спокойствия, но встретиться с коллегами тоже очень хочется, поэтому предпочтительнее для нее небольшая компания.... Я правильно поняла, Светлана? 




> А дело в том душевном тепле, который для меня и для моей семьи этот праздник несет...


 :flower:   :Ok:   Вот это супер!



> надо научиться в каждом человеке находить ту изюминку, которая раскроет его для тебя с лучшей стороны, чтоб человек допустил тебя до сердца.


 :Ok:   :flower:   :Aga:  



> А меня куда поставите? Я поющий ведущий... Но это моё хобби!!! Не смотря на прекрасные отзывы, я не считаю себя профи! ПРОФИ живут этим и зарабатывают, я же дурака валяю, но за деньги!


В первую очередь творческий человек.... По-моему, это одно из самых главных качеств, которые всех связали в этот форум...

----------


## Януська

*pypss*,
*Svetllana*, девочки не обижайтесь, но раз у вас такая потребность в тишине и покое, то может вам действительно встретиться на кухне посидеть. Тогда по поводу встреч действительно надо списываться всем в личке. 
Мне например наоборот, хочется бесшабашности, общения, что бы много интересного народа вокруг, что бы песни и музыка, танцы, пляски, споры, дискуссии, обмен опытом, новые знакомства и т.д. , поэтому про "посидеть, покурить в темной уголке" это не про меня. А если уж встречаться где то дома, то что бы это была компания единомышленников, много разговоров, разные мнения, пивко и теплая дружеская беседа. 
Работая в сфере развлечений мы сам должны уметь развлекаться. И я точно знаю, нигде не бывает так весело и душевно, как в компании творческих людей.

----------


## Марья

> Работая в сфере развлечений мы сам должны уметь развлекаться.


У меня бывает чувство, что я из-за своей работы вообще разучилась праздновать, как то атрофировалось чувство праздника... Когда выпадает возможность, действительно сижу в темном уголке, пью пиво, курю и смотрю на веселящихся... Свадьбу у брата вела, за 7 часов ни разу не рисела, ни одной рюмки не выпила.. На следующий день поехали на природу, так я с пенечка ни разу не встала, сын шашлыки подносил и банки с пивом открывал...



> И я точно знаю, нигде не бывает так весело и душевно, как в компании творческих людей.


А это точно!!! В Питере я в этом убедилась!



> Я понимаю Профи, типа зачем нам это? Мы и так усё могём...


Не скажи!!! Я считаю себя профи, но при нашей встрече в Питере, я замучала девчонок своими расспросами - а как это у них, а как это??? Чем дольше я работаю, тем больше понимаю - как еще далек он - путь к совершенству!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## Виталич

> Чем дольше я работаю, тем больше понимаю - как еще далек он - путь к совершенству!


Золотые слова!  :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

Яна, приезджай в июне в Питер на пароход - тему уже открыли - там точно будет все то, о чем ты пишешь! Правда это тоже не в апреле! Но до Питера тебе прямой поезд! Марина захотела - приехала с пересадкой, самолет денег стоит..., было бы желание!
А вообще мы все немного не правы - Пригласил Ильич - описал условия проживания, предложил программу, время определил. - все кому это подходит, приедут. Остальные оближутся - у кого то денег нет, кого то время не устраивает, кому то программа не нравится... Всем не угодить!
Приглашения надо принимать как данность, обдумать и принять или отказаться. А мы тут все в обидах - музыканты обиделись - тема не там открыта, не пригласили..., яна - дату под неё не перенесли, мне - программа не понравилась и т.д. :Aga:  
 А тут все просто - объявлен сбор, кто хочет и может едут!:smile:

----------


## Орбита

*Svetllana*,

Светлан, а давай как-нибудь в Самаре встретимся, пообщаемся. Я тоже не особенно люблю большие компании. А пообщаться не против. Я бы и в Москву, и в Украину бы поехала, но работы всегда по горло! Оставить не на кого. А вот форумчан всех уважаю. Не все мнения разделяю, даже иногда совсем не разделяю. Но каждый имеет свою точку зрения и это правильно! Вот чего никак не могу принять: когда ничинают поливать грязью и об...ть кого-нибудь. Кто дал право?

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Януська*,
 Да я и не обижаюсь, просто есть ( с чисто психзологической точки зДрения) интроверты и екстроверты - т.е. выражаясь людским языком - энергетические насосы (элементарные энерговампиры) и энергетические батарейки (отдающие свою энергию).
Поэтому одним нужно активно тусоваться, чтоб восстановиться и подпитаться. Некоторые специально провоцируют на скандал, чтоб вывести батареек из равновесия. (Янусь - ОБЕЗ ОБИД!))))))  не о тебе веду речь! в своей жизни я таких насосов видела-перевидела, ох, и попили они моей ...кровушки))))) - ТЁМНАЯ Я ишшшо была в ентих делах! И через своё здоровье я проходила ентот ЛИКБЕЗ!))))))))))
 А мне как батарейке надо просто побыть одной, восстановить свой энергетический балланс. 
Элементарно, Ватсон!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> дольше я работаю, тем больше понимаю - как еще далек он - путь к совершенству!!!



 :Ok:  Чем больше знаешь и умеешь, тем больше хочется познавать новое и учиться.





> У меня бывает чувство, что я из-за своей работы вообще разучилась праздновать, как то атрофировалось чувство праздника...


Мне моя близкая подруга (я ее таковой считала), однажды, после совместного праздника, сказала: "Шишкина только за деньги умеет веселиться и веселить других", я была в ступоре. Мне хотелось бы узнать мнение Яночки по поводу отдыха через лет 10-15. 
Я знаю ярких, творческих бывших ведущих, которые отошли от дел, сейчас работают кто на ТВ, кто имеет свой развлекательный центр, агенство, ресторан, но предпочитают встречаться и общаться в тихом уютном ресторане, суши-баре,  избегая шумных ночных клубов. Стараются спрятаться от большой толпы. Зачем же нас сразу на кухню. Мы люди самодостаточные, определимся, где. И это не значит, что я не люблю куража, шумного веселья. А дай нам в руки микрофон, мы еще поспорим, кто моложе.
Я опасалась, что при первой встрече в шуме и гаме потеряется главная цель - знакомство воочию с людьми, которые стали близкими. Ведь как правило, кричащего не слышно.


Наталья-Орбита, я в Самаре быааю очень часто, езжу на лечение к фониатору в клинику Коренченко, нужно созвониться, встретиться, я только за!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Да я и не обижаюсь, просто есть ( с чисто психзологической точки зДрения) интроверты и екстроверты - т.е. выражаясь людским языком - энергетические насосы (элементарные энерговампиры) и энергетические батарейки (отдающие свою энергию).
> Поэтому одним нужно активно тусоваться, чтоб восстановиться и подпитаться. Некоторые специально провоцируют на скандал, чтоб вывести батареек из равновесия. 
> в своей жизни я таких насосов видела-перевидела, ох, и попили они моей ...кровушки))))) - ТЁМНАЯ Я ишшшо была в ентих делах! И через своё здоровье я проходила ентот ЛИКБЕЗ!))))))))))
> А мне как батарейке надо просто побыть одной, восстановить свой энергетический балланс. 
> Элементарно, Ватсон!



Я ТЯ ЛАВ!!!! БРАВИССИМО!

----------


## Януська

*innca*,
 Да я разве обиделась? Нет, совсем. Девочки предложили свою дату, я свою, их не устроило, ну на нет и суда нет. Я вообще не обидчивая. И я с тобой полностью согласна, кто захочет сам приедет, на все встречи и слеты все равно не попасть, поэтому чего уж тут конфликтовать.
Девочки, я бы предложила вообще сделать так - вот когда что-то грандиозное намечается типа слета или практически фестиваля, тогда надо тут во всеуслышание обсуждать, что бы народ присоединялся и т.д.
А когда планируется вдвоем-втроем встретиться, то давайте это все в личке. Допустим кому то захотелось позвать к себе в гости народ, ну и пригласи тех, кого хочешь видеть, кто тебе по духу близок, разошли, им в личку письма-приглашения и все. Не надо на форуме начинать обсуждение, но со всякими оговорками, типа: "Могут приехать только 15 человек" или "Вообще то большая компания это напряг" и т.д.  Я сейчас ни о ком  лично не говорю, всех вас девчонки уважаю и люблю, но просто хочу призвать, во-первых во избежание обид, а во-вторых для экономии полезного места на форуме. Ведь это естественный процесс, когда кто-то с кем-то сдруживается и начинает больше общаться.  Поэтому давайте друг друга уважать. 
Иннусь, я бы в июне с удовольствием, но не забывай, я же в банке работаю, и вырываться не могу, когда мне захочется. А кстати, где эта тема про пароход?

----------


## Януська

*pypss*,
*Svetllana*, девочки, да о чем спор то вообще? Вы что думаете, что я постоянно только и делаю, что бегаю, прыгаю, хохочу и т.д.? Тогда по мне Кащенко уже давно плакала бы. Я нормальный человек, и тоже люблю и одна побыть и спокойно посидеть на кухне с любимой подругой, потрещать о своем о женском. Я вообще даже в юные годы ни на дискотеки не ходила, на по клубам там всяким. Домашняя такая :) 
Но тут ведь это же другое дело. Приезжая на слет или на встречу я же понимаю, что : "покой нам только сниться". Как говорится, хочешь покоя - сиди дома, а если уж приехал, так будь добр быть веселым и активным. Странно, что вы говорите, мол хотим встретиться, но хотим покоя...Вы что встречаться то будете, посидеть помолчать? :eek:

----------


## Орбита

*Svetllana*,

481-674-843 - моя аська. На всякий случай.

----------


## Инна Р.

Янусь - В ЖИЗНИ ФОРУМА тема называется - На теплоходе музыка играет.Я то точно запишусь - с семьей, так что бери отпуск и вперед!!! Тельняшек купим - Яблочку замутим!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Тельняшек купим - Яблочку замутим!!!


:biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## Януська

*innca*,
 Ты не представляешь как мне хочется, просто хоть плачь :((( , никаких денег не жалко. Но все в будни хотят устроить :(((( А я то работаю :frown: :frown: :frown: Если бы на субботу-воскресенье делали. Эх, ну что же это такое-тоооооо :(((

----------


## Виталич

> тут все просто - объявлен сбор, кто хочет и может едут!


+1  :Aga:   :Ok:  
А ещё пральней: место, время, цены, программа. И никакого гемора!
Чует моё сердце, кто-то скоро так и сделает! :biggrin:  :Aga:  
Догадываюсь кто, где, во скока, и зачем, но НЕ СКАЖУ!!! :tongue:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Но все в будни хотят устроить :


это потому что выходные-для нас самая работа....я вообще месяц по субботам считаю.... и каждая пропущенная суббота-для меня очень болезненно! думаю,что и для других тоже....Ян,ты когда откроешь своё агентство уйдёшь с основной работы?

----------


## Януська

Ир, я тебя понимаю, конечно. Потому уже и молчу. Я понимаю, например, Татьянку, которая ребенка одна воспитывает, и опоры в лице мужа нет. 
Насчет каждой пропущенной субботы..А что у тебя каждая суббота - заказ? 
Открою свое агентство, все равно на первых порах со стабильной работы не уйду, просто буду работать на полставки до 14.00 и все. Свое дело это риск, на который я - права не имею. 
Просто получается, что те кто пашет на двух работах, на форуме будто изгои. Их интересы в рассчет не принимаются. Их, снисходительно называют - меньшинство. А раз меньшинство, то и сидите дома. Так?

----------


## Очарование

Дорогие мои!!! Я наконец-то отошла от питерской встречи, провела в субботу свадьбу! И вернулась "домой" т.е. к нам в беседку!!!! А тут!!! Мама моя дорогая-всего и не перечитать!!!!! Теперь хочу высказаться! 

1. О встрече в Питере!!!!
Признаюсь честно у меня нет слов таких, чтобы описать эту встречу! Я впервые прочувствовала на себе, что такое одни эмоции! 
Девочки уже многое писали, поэтому я только напишу свое видение встречи!!!!
Маришу встретила в аэропорту! И обомлела! Очень милая и приветливая девушка! С потрясающей дикцией  :Ok:   Она мне подсказала, как поработать над своими "фефектими речи". Я показала свою работу, правда самую раннюю (3-ья свадьба) работу. Про то, что там жуть знаю я сама, но Мариша сказала, что не плохо для 3-ье работы (думаю. что все же ужасно.... :Oj:  )!!! Когда я поглядела работу Марины, я поняла, что  значит настоящий ПРОФИ!!!!! 
Вот к чему и буду стремиться и учиться-учиться-учиться!!!!!! На банкете Марина говорила речь, я заслушалась..... теперь перед зеркалом я работаю над собой! Все же, думаю, что опыт это очень важно в нашей работе, поэтому я буду очень стараться и у меня со временем все получится!!!!! Маринчик еще и пела......... ПОТРЯСАЮЩЕ и очень душевно! Музыканты заслушались!!!  Еще Мариша очень теплолюбивая, несмотря на то, что живет в Тюмени!!!!!!:wink: 
С Иринкой мы встретились на Ленинградском вокзале!!! Она другая в жизни!!!! поразила энергия, оптимизм, доброжелательность и куча идей в голове! А еще Иришка умница она провела мини мастер класс по некоторым компьютерным програмкам! И вообще именно она меня надоумела заняться детскими праздниками!!! что я неприменно воплощу в жизнь!!!!! Когда в Питере на банкете Ирусик взяла микрофон, то ее голосок просто обволакивал!!! Уверена на романтичных моментах Ирина говорит так, что рыдают все!!! Я бы неприменно разрыдалась!!!! Ну про танцы вообще не буду ничего писать-это же ее работа!!!!:smile: 
Иннусик!!!! Вот тут я широко улыбаюсь! Эта милая девушка с милым голоском и с такой душой!!!! Что хочется ей доверить все-все-все!!!! Инна! Очень гостеприимная и хлебосольная хозяйка!!! А еще Инчик классно сочиняет! Сценка про бомжей прошла на ура!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Петровна!!! Встретились мы уже на банкете!!!!! Красавица!!!! Просто красавица! Добрейшей души человечек!!!!! К сожалению, мы не успели пообщаться как следует! Но все же! Именно Иринка приехала ко мне на вокзал, когда я там сидела уже 1,5 часа в гордом одиночестве и ждала девочек....... Спасибо ейогромное! Она привезла подарок и скрасила мое пребывание нв Московском вокзале!!!

Мы все такие разные, мы ведем  по разному, у нас разный стиль, манера, и разные клиенты!!!!! Эта встреча помогла мне во многом, во-первых, сразу появился стимул работать над собой, во-вторых, я обязательно займусь детскими праздниками (А ВСЕ ИРИША)!!! В-третьих, я познакомилась с очень талантливыми ведущими, а также я познакомилась с талантливейшими музыкантами!!!! Я пообщалась с мужчиной ведущим и музыкантом, мы долго общались и делились своими наработками ( а до встречи я понятия не имела, что у нас на форуме есть Руслан, который и ведет и поет), в жизни приятный собеседник и просто потрясающе танцует!!!!!!!!

Так вот к чему я это!!! Встречи нужны!!! Встречи важны!!!! И полностью соглашаюсь с Виталичем, к которому собираюсь приехать в мае и познакомиться лично!!!





> А я с удовольствием буду мотаться, если финансы позволют, и смотреть и впитывать в себя всё то, что поможет сделать людям праздник. С уважением КО ВСЕМ!!!





> Наверное все согласятся, что главное на встречах - энергообмен.

----------


## Татьянка

*Очарование*,
 :Ok:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  




> Так вот к чему я это!!! Встречи нужны!!! Встречи важны!!!!


 :Aga:   готовься... осталось 9 дней...:rolleyes: :wink:

----------


## Очарование

> осталось 9 дней


Всегда готова!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:

----------


## Татьянка

> Всегда готова!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :Take Example:

----------


## Очарование

> Их интересы в рассчет не принимаются. Их, снисходительно называют - меньшинство. А раз меньшинство, то и сидите дома. Так?


Янусик, ну это же шутка-меньшинство! Летом будут свадьбы-сезон! Может и правда можно что-то придумать насчет будней, ну там за свой счет на пару дней или еще как, если очень хочется поехать!!! Я вот тоже днем работаю 5 дней в неделю, но постараюсь что-нибудь обязательно придумать!!! не получится, ну что ж не судьба, в другой раз!

----------


## Януська

*Очарование*,
 ну вот подумаю, может с больничным прокатит...правда врать ужас как не люблю :(((

----------


## Инна Р.

Яна за субботу и воскресенье все равно не справишься. Сутки туда ехать, сутки обратно!

Получила в личку письмо, что грядет раскол, а я способствую ему переманивая участников Крымской встречи.......................

Никого не переманиваю! Люди хватит из мухи слона слюнявить! 
Кто куда хочет, тот туда и едет!

Есть раздел - Жизнь форума - там все встречи обозначены. 
Выбирайте и езжайте!!!:mad:

----------


## Януська

> Яна за субботу и воскресенье все равно не справишься. Сутки туда ехать, сутки обратно!


 Так я же ж на самолете :) Час туды час обратно :)

----------


## Виталич

> осталось 9 дней...


Ну... 9 дней, 9 1/2 недель, 9 месяцев... всё не упомнить. :wink: 



> может с больничным прокатит...


Мы тебе его могём здесь нарисовать...



> Кто куда хочет, тот туда и едет!


Кто с кем хочет, с тем и смеётся! :biggrin: 



> Жизнь форума - там все встречи обозначены. 
> Выбирайте и езжайте!


Снайперский ответ! Умничка!  :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> Есть раздел - Жизнь форума - там все встречи обозначены. 
> Выбирайте и езжайте!!!


:wink:  :Ok:   :Oj:

----------


## Pugachiha

> Судя по фотке и умная и красивая и очень знаменитая!!!....


Ну, закраснели меня. Простая, скромная ЗВЯЗДА!!! :Vah:  
И, уважаемые ведущие! Разрешите встрять в ваш эмоциональный обмен любезностями :tongue: 
Расскажите мне, что такое - ведущий MS, и с чем его едять? А то в нашем "продвинутом" задрищенске все хотят такого, а шо це - никто не знаить  :Aga:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

ребята,здесь  выложили видео где наша Марина поёт-Марья-соловейhttp://video.mail.ru/list/sms61/25/?page=2ко..

----------


## Татьянка

> ведущий MS, и с чем его едять? А то в нашем "продвинутом" задрищенске все хотят такого, а шо це - никто не знаить


:rolleyes:  я тоже не в курсах....и мене...объясните...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> ребята,здесь  выложили видео где наша Марина поёт-Марья-соловейhttp://


А там ещё есть поздравлялки от бомжей!!!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

ведущий MS-это диджей-только "говорящий"-ну типа:" ребятки-я не вижу ваших ручек! давай-давай!!! По большому счету это дискотека с элементами ведения, когда диджей заводит народ,он не сидит на месте а пританцовывает .микширует ,сводит музыку в единый трек,то есть нон -стоп,ну и естессно накладывает всякие эффекты звуковые,для этого нужно специальное оборудование

----------


## Татьянка

*Иринка Бафф*,
 :Vah:   о как.... спасибо :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

:Tu:   Простите.... так.... на всякий случай даю ссылку...

http://www.plus-msk.ru/forum/showthr...236#post884236

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Простите.... так.... на всякий случай даю ссылку...



Танюш, за что просишь прощения? Умница, только всем миром можно и сравиться с бедой. Нкто не застрахован. Любая копейка поможет, если только все вместе

----------


## Pugachiha

*Иринка Бафф*,
спасибки  :flower:  
А он (ведущий MS) должен проводить какие-то игры, конурсы? Если "да", то какие? Ведь я так понимаю, игры должны быть с минимумом реквизита и короткие по времени?
А может кто-то подскажет ссылочки на рекламные видеоролики таких ведущих?
Всем хорошего настроения  :biggrin:

----------


## Запах Дождя

> Сутки стоили 600 р.


Таня, это одноместный номер?



> время пришло - время СОБИРАТЬ, а не разбрасывать камни. У каждого этот момент настанет - рано или позно, но так будет. Главное, чтоб человек был готов к перемене в своём мироощущении, не впадал в депрессию, поятоянно оглядываясь назад, наблюдая себя в зеркало и сравнивая с молодыми "конкурентами" как в работе, так и в личной жизни.


100 пудово  :Ok:  !!! У меня сейчас после праздников тоже хочется посидеть в тишине, но если попадаю на вечерину друзей, я не забьюсь в уголок. а по поводу принимать себя такой, как есть сейчас и не впадать в деперессию.. я всегда ищу наилучшие стороны своей жизни.. Да, я меньше стала ходить по клубам (а раньше меня мои подруги звали Тёркиной (от слова "тереться" :)), спала по три часа в сутки, но не пропускала ни одного сейшена). а сейчас мы с мужем сидим после работы дома, читаем и пишем на форумах, а вот вчера муж мне сказал: "Помнишь, ка я тебе в день нашей свадьбы сказал, что люблю? Так вот, я тебя сейчас люблю точно так же" И развве это не счастье???



> я из-за своей работы вообще разучилась праздновать, как то атрофировалось чувство праздника...


 Я наоборот, больше стала ценить именно наши праздники :) Вот муж на меня обиделся, что ему не отмечали ДР как-нибудь интересно. Я ему рассказала, почему именно не отмечали, и в этом году будем исправляться :)




> Не смотря на прекрасные отзывы, я не считаю себя профи! ПРОФИ живут этим и зарабатывают, я же дурака валяю, но за деньги!


Вот и прекрасно! :) Если у нашего друга все получится и его девушка примет его предложение руки и сердца, поработаем вместе в Москве :)

----------


## Татьянка

> Таня, это одноместный номер?


:wink:  пока не знаю, точно смогу сказать 20 февраля. что и как. время терпит?

----------


## Запах Дождя

время терпит :) спасибо :)

----------


## Януська

*Запах Дождя*,
 О, ты тоже со мной собираешься? Давай тады двухместный номер :biggrin:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> А он (ведущий MS) должен проводить какие-то игры, конурсы? Если "да", то какие?


мс работают в ночном клубе,конкурсы для ночного клуба,иногда (чаще всего) вообще не нужны-зато нужно уметь работать с оборудованием диджейским и самое главное-ОЧЕНЬ хорошо разбираться в течениях музыки и знать много -быть в курсе всех  музыкальных новинок

----------


## Кармелита

*Juli*,
Юличка, мне тоже хотелось бы Репку, ту, что вы расхваливаете, можно как-то получить. Я ж с вами одних кровей-ТАМАДА-спасибо сразу!!!
Кармелита  marina@is.ua

----------


## Кармелита

*Татьянка*,
 Танюшка! Сижу читаю, въезжаю, знакомлюсь поближе со всеми вами, мои уже дорогие,понимаю-как мне чего-то не хватало-так это же вас и форума, где я раньше-то ходила...( Мне всё нравиться, хочу поддержать идею насчёт проведения семинаров для ведущих.И мне кажется если человек позитивно настроен и ему не 15лет, то всех понять можно и без лишних оправданий и текстов,если человек хочет покоя-понимаю тут-же, позажигать-тоже класс-я за всё за.Я оптимист и энерджайзер.

----------


## Запах Дождя

> О, ты тоже со мной собираешься?


Улыбнуло :) Я с мужем собираюсь :)) но теперь задумаюсь :)

----------


## Dium

*Pugachiha* МС это человек-гвоздь, человек-позитив т.е. человек который должен поднимать толпу, даже если она не подъемна, успех вечеринки по сути зависит от мс. ...

----------


## Dium

Конкурсы?! Да можно 3-4 конкурса провести. Обычно это конкурсы с эротическим поддекстом, на раздевание. Сколько раз замечала на дискотеках такого рода конкурсы проходят на ура! И в качестве приза- угощение за стойкой коктелем либо пиво и т.п. Призов как таковых нет. Или устраивают целый марафон для участников конкурса. Пото после 4-5 испытаний :) зал аплодисментами оценивает лучших. Таких конкурсов в сети полно.

----------


## Очарование

Всем привет! Девчата ребята!!!
Я вот вчера с мальчиком встречалась, диджействовать он хочет!!!! Но опыта нет никакого, аппаратура есть! Обращаться с ней умеет! Желания работать и зарабатывать тоже хоть отбавляй! по деньгам не зарывается!!! Вот думаю, попробовать поработать с ним!!! Может и получится у нас дуэт... и работать, думаю, он будет не как звезда (ну по крайней мере поначалу)... вообщем хочу послушать Ваши мнения!

----------


## Инна Р.

Даша, то что нужно!!! Главное сразу четко объясни свои условия, что б знал что ты хочешь и сколько это будет стоить! Опыта нет, значит, проконтролируй репертуар!!! Пробный пробег по застолью и играм, и вперед! Желаю удачи!!!

----------


## Очарование

> Желаю удачи!!!


Иннусик! Спасибо!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Dium

*Очарование*, Это даже к лучшему:) воспитаешь его под себя! а то опытных подстраивать под себя очень тяжело.

----------


## Очарование

*Dium*,
 Я также рассуждала.... надеюсь не ошибусь :flower:

----------


## Анюша

> Я вот вчера с мальчиком встречалась, диджействовать он хочет!!!! Но опыта нет никакого, аппаратура есть! Обращаться с ней умеет! Желания работать и зарабатывать тоже хоть отбавляй! по деньгам не зарывается!!! Вот думаю, попробовать поработать с ним!!! Может и получится у нас дуэт... и работать, думаю, он будет не как звезда (ну по крайней мере поначалу)... вообщем хочу послушать Ваши мнения


Уверена, что все у вас получится.... ТОлько сначала надо его самой направлять и подсказывать....

----------


## Pugachiha

*Иринка Бафф*,
спасибки :flower:  
Вот как раз у нас в ночных клубах они (ведущие MS) и проводят всякую тупню (то что на свадьбах давно уже взападло):smile: 
А в музыкальных новинках я всё равно не смогу разбираться, т.к. современную музыку НЕ ПЕРЕНОШУУУ!!!
Эх, не быть мине MS :frown: 




> Таких конкурсов в сети полно.


 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
А мона ссылочки для особо одарённых? :wink:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*Pugachiha*,
 мы,были на отдыхе на юге-там такие конкурсы были,правда не МС а ведущий,который работал выходами- станцевать народный стриптиз( вызывал пары из толпы) типа все девушки шесты-все парни стриптизёры.  и наоборот потом.  опять же -собрать поцелуи,(кто больше?) и ещё попробуйте скакалку-типа как раньше прыгали через канат-народ просто колбасит от этой детской забавы

----------


## Dium

Tip-Top в теме http://www.plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=28772 
много подобных конкурсов описал, из них многое и проводиться в клубах.

В клубах почему-то принято проводить практически все конкурсы на раздевание. Например становятся вокруг шеста сколько угодно человек. И вручается им бутылка пива. Звучит музыка. Передают пиво по кругу, на ком музыка остановится ,тот снимает с себя одну вещь и так, пока кому-то уже нечего будет снимать.

"Принеси то". Видела работу одного MS :biggrin: 
Участвуют девушки. 7-8, не больше 12 *(трудно уследить, если больше). И пусть по команде приносят мобилки, рубашки мужские, ремень мужской, туфель правый мужской, даже умудрялись просить трусы мужские, а потом выводили мужчин, которые пожертвовали нижним бельем:) и т.д. (заданий по кол-ву девушек)Из рядов  участниц  первого тура, которые приносили мобилки, выбывает последняя прибежавшая участница. И таким образом, пока не выявиться победительница!

----------


## Pugachiha

*Иринка Бафф*,
Ирочка, спасибо большущее! 
У нас правда не клуб, а уютненький кабачок. Но завтра (День св. Валентина) ожидается наплыв малолеток (бутылка пива и 10 трубочек). Вот им как раз такое должно пойти, попробую. Вот только не знаю, как скакалочку сделать в ограниченном помещении

----------


## Pugachiha

> В клубах почему-то принято проводить практически все конкурсы на раздевание.


Щиро дякую 
А кстати, почему такая странная тенденция? Я по клубам не хожу, поэтому не понимаю. У современной молодёжи что, синдром эксбиционизма? Или это так называемые, MS умнее не могут ничего придумать?

С мобилками, ремнями, трусами всем очччень нравится, но проблема в том, что народ у нас практически постоянный, и этот конкурс уже заездили. Хотя очень жаль:frown: 
  А вариант раздевалочки очень интересный. Тоже попробую.  :flower:

----------


## Dium

Да, кстати, в клубах именно конкурсы с намеком, либо развращенные принимаются на ура! а когда проводят что-то просто смешное, веселое, молодежь не в восторге. Уже сколько времени замечаю:) Я частенько хожу на дискотеки, ну люблю я потанцевать :smile:  и когда вижу работу MS, до чего порой они доходят в конкурсах- это, конечно, жуть! Мне, например, было бы стыдно за такие конкурсы. А народ - в веселом буйстве! Чем пошлее, тем прикольнее- вот так рассуждает наша современная молодежь.

----------


## Натаха Шмель

ДЕВОЧКИ,МАЛЬЧИКИ, ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ С КЕМ УЖЕ ЗНАКОМА В РЕАЛЕ :Oj:  !!ЗАШЛА ПОЗДОРОВАТЬСЯ И ПОЧИТАТЬ!!ДА...ИНТЕРЕСНО ТУТ У ВАС :Vah:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

> ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ


Наташик, проивет!!! А что тебя так у нас напугало? Ты не бойся, заходи!:smile:

----------


## Очарование

*AAnn*,
 Это конечно! Обязательное условие! Да он на меня таакими глазюками смотрел, прям как будто я Алла Пугачева и его к себе на работу взяла!!!! 
Будем пробовать!!!!!! Спасибо за отзывы на мой пост!!!:wink:

----------


## Очарование

*Натаха Шмель*,
Приветик-приветик!!!!!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Ураааааааа! Заглянула как и обещала!!!!!!!  :Vah:

----------


## maknata

Вау! Наконец то   я зашла на форум ( трое суток у меня тырнет глючил, сабака!:mad: )
Завтра мини-встреча в Харькове. Девчёнки - мысленно я с вами. Жаль приехать не могу - у меня "утренники":biggrin:  Но верю в то, чо мы всё равно когда нить встретимся! :Aga:

----------


## Януська

> Да, кстати, в клубах именно конкурсы с намеком, либо развращенные принимаются на ура!... 
> ...  и когда вижу работу MS, до чего порой они доходят в конкурсах- это, конечно, жуть! Мне, например, было бы стыдно за такие конкурсы. А народ - в веселом буйстве! Чем пошлее, тем прикольнее- вот так рассуждает наша современная молодежь.


Ну, девочки, наш Мурманск еще никто в России не переплюнул (и дай бог что бы не переплюнули никогда). Может кто-то из вас слышал про наш клуб "Пилот"? Он тогда нормально прославился. Я вам расскажу этот ужас. Я такого стыда за молодежь нашего города никогда не испытывала. 
Короче, MS в клубе объявил конкурс...(только щас сдержите пожалуйста рвотный позыв), на  пару которая займется сексом прямо на танцполе, а победит  пара в которой партнер дойдет до логического завершения (ну все поняли наверное. ) Так вот весь ужас не в том, что какой-то урод это предложил, а в том что нашлись 2 пары, которые согласились участвовать. :eek: Да еще девки с парнями знакомы до этого не были.  Короче, я вот думаю, насколько же надо было быть обколотыми, что бы пойти на такое. Так еще, некоторые из зрителей всю эту порнуху сняли на мобилки и выложили в инет. Какой скандал начался, вообще пипец. Клуб закрыли, губернатор на местном ТВ чуть ли не матом орал на этих уродов, по НТВ крутили сюжеты. Мамашки этих девок (а им по 17 лет было) давай их по КВД таскать, анализы сдавать. 
Так вот представьте какой стыд родителям. Девки из благополучных семей оказались. У одной отец с инфарктом попал в реанимацию от такого позора. 
Вот, девочки, какие конкурсы бывают  :Jopa:   :Jopa:   :Jopa:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Здравствуйте, Геннадий Васильевич!
- Елена Юрьевна, сальдо Вы моё дебетовое, а не желаете ли совместно со мной
поучаствовать в консолидированной финансовой отчётности сегодня вечером,
часиков в 8, а? Полную автономность предприятия и валовой доход гарантирую... 
Административные затраты и прочие операционные расходы беру на свой баланс!
- Да ну Вас, Геннадий Васильевич. Знаю я Вас - Вы как пару инвестиций примете 
- так сразу начнёте превалировать своей сущностью над моими формами и это с 
Вашими-то необоротными активами... Ещё чего доброго лизингом закончится! 
А я - женщина порядочная, у меня текущие обязательства. Меня дома учредитель 
собственного капитала ждёт, голодный и злой. А мне ещё по магазинам пробежать 
надо - сырья и материалов подкупить. Так что - извините, не могу. Как-нибудь в 
следующем отчётном периоде. До свидания!
"Эх!" - вздохнул про себя Геннадий Васильевич, глядя ей вслед - "Какая нераспределённая 
прибыль пропадает...".

----------


## Очарование

*Svetllana*,
 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Dium

*Януська* Во-во! и я такое зрелище раз видала. Народ, что на скачках орал, подбадривая участников беспредела. Честно, омерзительно смотреть на столь аморальное поведение молоденьких девушек. Еще обижаются, когда их обзывают ....... а разве после таких поступков бесбашенных они достойны называться по-другому?! Порядочный MS никогда не позволит себе такие непристойности! В противном случае- это моральные уроды!

----------


## Татьянка

*Януська*,
 :eek: ...застрелиться....

----------


## Djazi

> Знаю я Вас - Вы как пару инвестиций примете 
> - так сразу начнёте превалировать своей сущностью над моими формами и это с 
> Вашими-то необоротными активами... Ещё чего доброго лизингом закончится!


Светлана, класс, сейчас мужу почитала, улыбнуло.

----------


## Djazi

А сейчас я хочу обратиться к нашим форумчанам, кто знаком  с работой  MS. Очень бы хотелось чтобы вы выложили  сюда кричалки, которыми  MS  доводят  публику  почти до экстаза.
Ну, я вот знаю всего одну, для свадьбы, это с видео, а хотелось бы ещё.

*- Мы гремим по всей округе!
    Я не вижу ваши руки!!!
    Всюду музыка и смех-
    Наша свадьба- лучше всех!!!*
Я попробовала  в проигрыше эти слова в микрофон сказать. Реакция зала- СУПЕР! Руки вверх все подняли и визг в ответ. И энергетика сразу другая.

----------


## Орбита

> Вот, девочки, какие конкурсы бывают


Я помню, в Самарских ночниках делали как-то розыгрыш джинсов. МС на сцену выносит джинсики и предлагает девчонкам их примерить. Прямо на глазах у толпы. Кому подошли по размеру, та их в качестве приза забирает. Это было лет 5 назад. Я считала это чуть ли не порнухой, все удивлялась и возмущалась. А народу нравилось! Но теперь то я понимаю, что это невнная забава по сравнению....

----------


## Pugachiha

> MS в клубе объявил конкурс...(только щас сдержите пожалуйста рвотный позыв), на  пару которая займется сексом прямо на танцполе, а победит  пара в которой партнер дойдет до логического завершения (ну все поняли наверное. )


У нас одна девочка прямо на танцполе сделала минет. Ессно запись с мобилы разошлась по городу. Когда запись дошла до этой девочки (и я так предполагаю, до её родителей), она выбросилась из окна...
Не все там (в клубах) ширяются. Многие просто переоценивают свои силы, глушат эти  коктейли под названием "озверин", а дальше ничего уже не соображают.




> Порядочный MS никогда не позволит себе такие непристойности!


А MS наверное просто подстраивается под публику. Хотя по-моему, высший пилотаж, когда ведущий строит публику под себя. Но не все, наверное, так могут.

*Svetllana*,
очень прикольно, а главное можно прилепить к проведению в сбербанках и т.п.

----------


## Запах Дождя

ужас... у нас тоже есть один такой клуб (больше такой порнухи я нигде не видела). И минет на сцене, и секс до логического завершения, и, говорят, групповухи были... больше не ходим в тот клуб

----------


## zhak

ну и места вы знаете,так и напрашивается:"как пройти в библиотеку?"
Хотя при желании и там можно придумать-передать книгу :Jopa:  
Может мы уже не понимаем молодежь-наше,не дай Бог,будущее.

----------


## Януська

Так вот у нас в мурманских кругах ведущих и операторов ходит навязчивая мысль о том, что лет через 7-10 работу эту бросать придется, так как работать с такими дибилами как нынешние подростки просто невозможно будет. Хотя, дебилы, конечно, не все :)

----------


## Марья

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕЕЕЕТ!!! Четыре дня без интернета, думала сдохну... Как в тюрьме побывала... Жутко по всем соскучилась!!!

----------


## maknata

> Четыре дня без интернета, думала сдохну... Как в тюрьме побывала...


как я тебя понимаю.. Сама вот три дня не могла на форум зайти... интернет вродь и есть, только почему то не все сайты открывались...

----------


## Татьянка

> ВСЕМ ПРИВЕЕЕЕТ!!! Четыре дня без интернета, думала сдохну... Как в тюрьме побывала... Жутко по всем соскучилась!!!





> как я тебя понимаю.. Сама вот три дня не могла на форум зайти... интернет вродь и есть, только почему то не все сайты открывались...


:eek:  Эпидемия какая-то.... третий день глючит.... по полчаса работает... но не агент... не кип...не открывается... :Tu:   ящик завален теперь,наверное...

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Не сочтите за осуждение и навязывание своего....- обсасывать всякую х...ю - дело неблагородное и неблагодарное))))))))) 
Мы-то с вами выше этого!))))))))) 
И лавайте все-таки перейдём к идее Оли *Djazi*,- классная идейка.

Олечка, прости, у меня сЁдня тоже думалка в забастовке!
НадоТь напрячь извилины на досуге)))))))))))))

----------


## Раюшка

А я вчера не могла на форум попасть - страница не загружалась. Видимо, в День Валентина все так усиленно любили друг друга, аж форум заглючил.:biggrin: 

Сегодня почитала рассказ Януси про порнуху в ночном клубе и вспомнила давнюю историю. Мы как-то работали на дне рождения в частном доме. 15-летний сын именинника посидел минут 20 со всеми, а потом с друзьями двинул в ночной клуб на берегу моря. Проходит часа 3-4, имениннику и его жене звонят и говорят, что "ребёночек" в обмороке, его рвёт, он весь зелёный, т.к. в клубе на "конкурсе идиотов" выпил "из горлА" бутылку водки. :eek: На такой вот "весёлой" ноте закончился день варенья.
А я подумала: инициаторов таких конкурсов можно ведь взять за  :Jopa:   и привлечь к ответственности по-взрослому...

----------


## Раюшка

Дорогие коллеги! У меня предложение к вам. Давайте создадим "Клуб скорой коллегиальной помощи" и обменяемся номерами мобильных телефонов, чтобы в случае острой необходимости звонить друг другу и спрашивать совета или мнения. Сейчас в Украине 3 крупных мобильных оператора, и разговоры внутри сети обходятся в копейки. Занесём номера коллег в телефонную книгу, чтобы видеть, что звонит реально желаемый абонент, а не "левый" человек.
Если вы одобрите мою идею, я выложу свои номера телефонов.
Жду вашего мнения!

----------


## maknata

*Раюшка*,
 Телепончики уже давно есть на страницах форума:wink:  И не только украинские))) У меня "диджус" - +380979934270, звони в любое время.
ПЫ.СЫ. А темку перенесу, но маячок на три дня оставлю:wink:

----------


## Орбита

*Раюшка*,
 А еслия не с Украины? Я не в теме?

----------


## maknata

Девчёнки - телепончики в теме "Кто мы?", 6-7 страница

----------


## Natalishka

Иногда чтобы представить гостя, я говорю, что он человек удивительной профессии...:smile: 
Ну к примеру так....  

Если все профессии на свете
Вдруг сложить одной горою на планете,
То конечно на ее вершине
Вспыхнуло бы слово МЕДИЦИНА.
Потомучто еще с каменного века
Небыло почетнее судьбы,
Чем бороться в пламени борьбы
За спасенье жизни человека.

Может у когото есть еще нечто подобное?  Больше профессий нужных и важных!:biggrin:

----------


## БОС

Встреча в Харькове состоялась! Прошла в теплой, дружественной атмосфере - хотя и в тесноте ( но не в обиде!) на мой вкус плодотворно пообщались! Фото будут чуть позже! Я в восторге полном и от Ильича с женой и от Люды-оптимистки!

----------


## Запах Дождя

Где-то читала, не найду... Предстоит провести свадьбу у верущих. Будет половина гостей верущих, половина - прокуратура  и налоговики. Вот такое противостояние :)) Между не пьющими и немалопьющими :) С немалопьющими я разберусь, а вот какие конкурсы можно для верущих? Гадание на первенца - отменяется, предсказания - отменяются... В общем, все, что не от Библии - отменяется. Зал - в греческом стиле, может, Олимпиаду провести? :) и год как раз такой, олимпийский :)))

----------


## Искорка

Лан, на Мире вечеринок есть тема трезвая свадьба, как раз у верующих

----------


## Инна Р.

Вот тут не читала? Наша тема про трезвую свадьбу. Там и ссылки есть, посмотри, может что пригодится.
http://www.plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=32854

----------


## Запах Дождя

*Инна*, спасибо :) Вчера пыталась найти эту тему (помню ж о ней), не нашла.. Потом у гугла спросила - выдал тему :) А форум уже не работал :)

*Маша*, спасибо, вообще не нашла на мире вечеринок... не там, наверное, искала...

----------


## Раюшка

только сегодня попала на страницы форума, прочитала отзывы по своей теме "Предложение коллегам из Украины". Кто из России, тоже в теме!!! Но только созваниваться дорого абонентам из разных государств... :Aga:  

Коллеги-россияне, думаю, в полный рост общаются между собой по мобильному...

А телефоны коллег обязательно поищу по форуму. Я просто не знала, где они находятся и сколько драгоценного времени уйдёт на поиски.

Мои телефоны: 8050-336-16-44, 8067-729-35-81.

----------


## Януська

Девочки, а мне кажется, что оптимальное общение по аське! Так как по ней можно общаться в любое время, а по телефону, можно позвонить человеку в не очень подходящий для него момент.

Хотя свой телефон тоже укажу: +7-921-275-28-88

----------


## lav1979

Дорогие, уважаемые коллеги, простите, кто меня потерля, особенно мой любимый Ильич! )) у меня тут просто была небольшая операция хирургическая, поэтому пришлось на время взять тайм аут -все хорошо,я жива здорова. Только вот судя по отсутствию мне писем -ни Очарование (фотошоп) ни Ильич не получили мои диски???? видимо мой водитель что-то не так сделал, в любом случае я уже заказала копии и в ближайшее время отправлю -если конечно еще актуально!

----------


## Инна Р.

Алена, очень рады тебя видеть и читать :flower:  !!! И конечно же, слава богу, что все с тобой хорошо :flower:  ! А у нас тут к тебе вопросы накопились! Правда, не очень праздничные и интересные, а наоборот - скучные, но необходимые... Помнится, ты предлагала ликбез провести с теми, кто хочет зарегестрировать свою деятельность. Если есть силы и время и желание - будем тебе признательны!!! :Aga:

----------


## Ильич

> Встреча в Харькове состоялась! Прошла в теплой, дружественной атмосфере - хотя и в тесноте ( но не в обиде!) на мой вкус плодотворно пообщались! Фото будут чуть позже! Я в восторге полном и от Ильича с женой и от Люды-оптимистки!


В атмосфере креатива состоялось (я как гурман скажу) ПОЖИРАНИЕ ОФИГИТЕЛЬНО ВКУСНОЙ ЗАПЕЧЕНОЙ КАРТОШКИ! Запивание огромным количеством выпивок и запивок! Сьедание запеченого мяса, обьедание салатом из пекинской капусты с каким то манго и маракуйя и чего то еще. И не взяло , а лишь за пупок защипало... И разговоры и рассказы как оно, дарене друг другу уникальных текстов  и фильмов и как всегда нехватило (НЕ ВОДКИ!) времени... И расстались мы сытые и не пьяные но душевно не наговоришиесе..... и духовно не пресыщенные. Голодные расстались мы...
БОС это не босс, это богиня застолья, мастер пафосного ведения, фонтан креативных идей, гейзер радости и веселья...
И ангелы над нами воспарили... см. ниже.

----------


## Ильич

И еще!

----------


## Ильич

> Только вот судя по отсутствию мне писем -ни Очарование (фотошоп) ни Ильич не получили мои диски???? видимо мой водитель что-то не так сделал, в любом случае я уже заказала копии и в ближайшее время отправлю -если конечно еще актуально!


Ай не получил! ЖДУ!

----------


## БОС

и от меня - маленько!

----------


## ruslava

> БОС это не босс, это богиня застолья, мастер пафосного ведения, фонтан креативных идей, гейзер радости и веселья...


Ильич, спасибо за фотки! Мы знали и раньше, что это так, но вы, как мастер фотошопа, не дали нам и тени сомнения в правдивости выших откликов!!! :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Ребята, чесно говоря завидую вам по доброму, что вы все рядом, что нет проблем с общением. Представляю, как эти встречи вас обогащают и духовно, и практически! Форум тоже много даёт, но живое общение ни с чем не сравнить.

----------


## Dium

*Ильич* нафотошопил:) видно на "скорую руку"! :Ok:

----------


## Dium

Photoshopить тоже просто обожаю!!!! И плюс ко всему,  фотошоп - моя работа :wink:

----------


## Dium

Открытка

----------


## Dium

Тематические дни рождения. Календари, дипломы, открытки и т.д.

----------


## Марья

*Dium*Вот это да!!! ВОСХИЩЕНА!!! :flower:

----------


## Очарование

*Ильич*,
Молодцы! Чувствую встреча прошла на УРА!УРА!УРА!



> я жива здорова


Привет!!!!!!!!!! Очень рада видеть!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ты снова здесь!!!



> ни Очарование (фотошоп)


не получила... но не беда

----------


## Очарование

*Dium*,
 класс!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dium

еще этикетки

----------


## Запах Дождя

какая прелесть! Понравились детские :) Это футажи? Вот диплом Александре - точно футаж, а календарик со Шреком и фото с Гарри Поттером?

----------


## Dium

*Запах Дождя*, футажи в видео, а в графике - Дипломы - это фотомонтаж в виртуальных костюмах, а со Шреком и Гарри Поттером - просто фотомонтаж.

----------


## Dium

Вчера делала для знакомой на "скорую руку" :) есть погрешности kuku

----------


## Dium

Мои первые шаги в аэродизайне :smile: 
"Я не волшебник, я только учусь"

----------


## Pugachiha

*Dium*,
Ты просто ТАЛАНТИЩЩЩЕ :Aga:  Снимаю шляпу

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Dium*,

Светочка, ты действительно умничка!

----------


## lav1979

*innca*, конечно обращайтесь -помогу чем смогу! )))

----------


## Анюша

*Dium*,
 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  Суперрр.... столько красивого... и своими руками... Здорово!!!

----------


## Ильич

*Dium*,
Я не волшебник и даже  не ученик ф фотошопе.... так экраномарака..
Мой респект вашим работам!  :flower:  я так не умею... пока...:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Внимание!
У нас сёдня красный день календаря- Ильич появился!
За енто надо выпить?! - А мы не возражаИм!
))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Запах Дождя

> *Запах Дождя*, футажи в видео, а в графике - Дипломы - это фотомонтаж в виртуальных костюмах, а со Шреком и Гарри Поттером - просто фотомонтаж.


Вот!!!! А меня тут с толку сбивают невесты, говорят, что это - футажи :) А я их просто рамочками обзываю :))  :flower:  Теперь буду настаивать таки на своем

----------


## zhak

Dium -умница,золотые руки и со вкусом все ок.У меня был один урок по фотошопу,теперь прибавилось желание заниматься :Ok:

----------


## Раюшка

> Внимание!
> У нас сёдня красный день календаря- Ильич появился!
> За енто надо выпить?! - А мы не возражаИм!
> ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Оля, а если я появлюсЯ, ты за это выпьешь??? :biggrin:

----------


## Dium

*zhak*, конечно продолжай заниматься!!!!! я еще CorelDraw и Illustrator осваиваю. Раньше этикетки делала в Illustratorе. А потом полностью перешла на фотошоп. Только эксклюзивные формы этикеток создаю в Illustratorе :) Было бы 48 часов в сутках - уже бы выучила и вэб-дизайн :smile: Но на лето -это у меня в планах! 
Какие вопросы по фотошопу- пишите на аську, чем смогу-помогу! 
В сети очень много уроков по фотошопу! Но я предпочитаю книжные варианты!  Ю. Гурский. Трюки и эффекты Photoshop CS 2 - книга вместе с диском обучающим идет. У меня много литературы подобного рода, есть в электронном варианте. Я постараюсь залить на файлообменник и выложу ссылки! (если скорость позволит залить, а то иногда даже файл в 2 Mb - заливаю  не меньше часа :frown: )

----------


## Dium

На детские праздники предлагаем клиентам еще и пригласительные! 
Деткам очень нравится! Пригласительные я потом использую в лотерее. Счастливый номер и т.д.
Жаль только, что фотки приносят не качественные, ведь не у всех есть цифровой фотик. А отсканированная фотка не всегда лучший вариант.

----------


## Dium

А вот визитки не люблю делать :biggrin: Негде разогнаться- мало места! Даже себе еще не придумала. "Сапожник без сапог" kuku

----------


## Ларисочка

S7303269.JPGПривет всем.Неужели и мне ума хватило наконец-то прикрепить файл :Ok:  Вот такие штучки делаем мы с мужем.

----------


## Dium

*Ларисочка*, о!!! моя коллега!!! я тоже аэродизайнер начинающий:)

----------


## Ларисочка

Да,все тут одним мирро мазаны. Просто в свое время я поняла,что нужно стремиться к комплексному оказанию услуг, так сказать 3 в 1:smile: .Сейчас мы уже можем многое,вот только выкладывать на форум фото у меня слабо получается:frown: .Вот и сейчас трудимся(я сижу на форуме, а муж делает панно из шаров,завтра банк оформлять):biggrin: .

----------


## Анюша

*Ларисочка*,
 классно....

----------


## Орбита

Ребята дорогие! Так радостно видеть вас всех на форуме. Хорошо, что новички приходят. Но очень жалко, когда уходят старички. Ведь мы ко всем привыкли. Возвращайтесь пожалуйста! Люда, Оптимистка, вернись! Лично мне тебя очень не хватает. Слышишь?

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Так радостно видеть вас всех на форуме


Натальюшка и все дорогие коллеги! Перед новым годом было столько работы, столько дел, и находилось время пообщаться с друзьями. Сейчас то интернет глючит, то времени не хватает, стыдно, но надеюсь, что скоро все войдет в свой ритм. Этим сообщением я хочу сказать, что лично я никуда не ушла.

Всем ДОБРА и МИРА!

----------


## Орбита

*Svetllana*,
  Пиши, хоть иногда! Чтоб чувствовалось, что ты рядом. Так нравится читать твои стихи прикольные, советы профи, да и вообще, земляки мы или где?

----------


## Ларисочка

Хочу поздравить всех мальчиков форума с наступающим праздником(завтра буду вдали от инета).
                        Дорогие мужчины!
                        Желаю благоденствия,
                        Любви, благополучия!
                        Пусть процветают дом, семья
                        И Родина могучая!
                        Желаю детям радости
                        И долгих лет родителям!
                        Пусть повезет быть на Земле
                        Счастливым, мирным жителем!!!!
И еще: может кого-то интересует приближающийся празник Пасха? Выкладываю свой прошлогодний сценарий.Предупрежу, что писалось "под себя", по-этому некоторые пояснения опущены.Ну,думаю разберетесь.Празник прошел отлично ("удостоились" 10 мин. на обл.телевидении и благодарность Церкви.)

                         «ПАСХАЛЬНАЯ  РАДОСТЬ»
                                                 ПРОЛОГ
ЗАНАВЕС ЗАКРЫТ.
 ФОНОГРАММА. ВОКАЛИЗ (ПАСХАЛЬНОЕ ПЕСНОПЕНИЕ).
ГОЛОС ЗА КАДРОМ. Спит Сион и дремлет злоба,
                                    Спит во гробе Царь царей.
                                    За печатью камень гроба,
	Всюду стража у дверей.
	Ночи темень сад объемлет,
                                    Стража грозная стоит.
                                    Чуткий слух её не дремлет,
                                    Зорко в даль она глядит.
                                    Ночь прошла. На гроб мессии      (Занавес поднимается.)
                                    С ароматами в руках
                                    Шли печальные Марии
                                    Беспокойство в их чертах.
                                    И тревога их печалит:
                                    Кто могучею рукой 
                                    Тяжкий камень им отвалит
                                    От пещеры гробовой… 

ЗАНАВЕС ПОДНЯТ. СЦЕНА ОСВЕЩЕНА СИНЕЙ ЛЮМИНИСЦЕНТНОЙ ЛАМПОЙ,
ПОДРАЖАЯ РАССВЕТУ. НА БЕЛОМ (ГОЛУБОМ) СУПЕР-ЗАНАВЕСЕ МЕРЦАЮЩИЕ ЗВЕЗДЫ И МЕСЯЦ ИЗ ФОЛЬГИ. ИЗ ГЛУБИНЫ СЦЕНЫ ИДЕТ МАРИЯ МАГДАЛИНА С СОСУДОМ В РУКАХ.

                              МИЗАНСЦЕНА «МАРИЯ У ГРОБА».
                                              (мистерия)
МАРИЯ МАГДАЛИНА. Камень отвален от гроба…(проходит в пещеру,                 обнаруживает, что гробница пуста). Пришла расплата за грехи? (пауза) Отец, лишил меня ты зрения? (мечется в поисках тела Иисуса). Гроб пуст…(поднимает белую ткань) лишь пелены лежащие…(отходит в сторону, обращается к Апостолам). Апостолы, Иоанн и Петр, взяли Господа моего из гроба и не знаю где положили Его! (ведет их к пещере).Мария отыгрывает, реагирует на все реплики.
ФОНОГРАММА. «Голоса Апостолов».
ПЕТР. Не может быть!
ИОАНН. Вещал он нам, но не сильна была в нас вера!
ПЕТР. (полувопросительно). Христос Воскрес…
ИОАНН. Воистину воскрес из мертвых…
(Мария «возвращается к гробу») 
МАРИЯ МАГДАЛИНА. О, сокровище сердца моего, моя любовь к Тебе крепче смерти! Не я ли посвятила Тебе жизнь свою за Твое великое благодеяние? Не я ли старалась усердно служить Тебе имением и трудами рук своих? Когда слабодушные маловеры бежали в разные стороны, оставя Тебя в руках стражи, не я ли была с Тобой и припав к кресту Твоему, приняла последний вздох Твой в сердце своё? Почему же Ты оставил меня без утешения, не дал мне, о, мой Учитель, воздать последний долг усердия, любви беззаветной распятому телу Твоему?


ВСПЫШКА СВЕТА ОЗАРЯЕТ ДВУХ АНГЕЛОВ (как вариант – обыграть плазменным светопректором).
ФОНОГРАММА. «ГОЛОСА АНГЕЛОВ».

АНГЕЛ 1.  Женщина, что плачешь ты?
МАРИЯ.( в бессознательном состоянии) Унесли Господа моего, и не знаю где положили Его.
АНГЕЛ 2.  Зачем живого ищешь ты среди мертвых? Его нет здесь. Он воскрес. Это только место, где Он был положен.
АНГЕЛ 1.  Иди к ученикам Его и передай им эту радостную весть! 

АНГЕЛЫ ИСЧЕЗАЮТ.ВЫСВЕЧИВАЕТСЯ ЛИК ХРИСТА.
ФОНОГРАММА «ГОЛОС ХРИСТА».
ХРИСТОС. Что ты плачешь, женщина?
МАРИЯ ОБОРАЧИВАЕТСЯ, НО НЕ УЗНАЕТ УЧИТЕЛЯ,ПРИНЯВ ЕГО ЗА САДОВНИКА. МАРИЯ. Садовник… если ты взял Его, поведай мне, где ты положил Его, и я возьму Его!
ХРИСТОС. Мария!
МАРИЯ. Да, это он…Учитель!!! («падает» Ему в ноги, пытается «обнять». Христос «не дает» ей сделать это).
ХРИСТОС. Не прикасайся ко мне, ибо я ещё не восшел к Отцу моему; а иди к братьям Моим, и скажи им: восхожу к Отцу Моему и Отцу вашему и к Богу Моему и Богу вашему.
МАРИЯ, ПОРАЖЕННАЯ БЛАГОГОВЕЙНЫМ СТРАХОМ, ВСТАЕТ ПОВИНУЯСЬ.
ХОР ВОСКРЕСНОЙ ШКОЛЫ ВЫСТРАИВАЕТСЯ НА СЦЕНЕ.
Яркий свет.
МАРИЯ. (продолжая) Я видела Господа! Христос воскресе из мертвых смертию смерть поправ и сущим во гробех живот даровав! (пауза) Радуйтесь!!!

СУПЕР-ЗАНАВЕС ПОДНИМАЕТСЯ, ОТКРЫВАЯ ПРАЗДНИЧНО УКРАШЕННУЮ СЦЕНУ.
МАРИЯ МАГДАЛИНА ОТХОДИТ НАЗАД, ЕЁ ПЕРЕКРЫВАЕТ ХОР ВОСКРЕСНОЙ ШКОЛЫ. 


                                          Эстрадный блок.
КОНЦЕРТНЫЙ НОМЕР. ХОР ВОСКРЕСНОЙ ШКОЛЫ.
ЛАРИСА. (за кадром).На сцене-хор учеников Воскресной школы. Руководитель…………………. 
ФОНОГРАММА. «ВЫХОД ВЕДУЩИХ».
Ведущие выходят с разных сторон.
ЛАРИСА.(обращаясь к Диме). Христос Воскресе! 
ДИМА. Воистину Воскресе! (целуются троекратно)
ЛАРИСА. Добрый вечер, дорогие наши гости!
ДИМА. Здравствуйте!
ЛАРИСА. Праздников праздник и торжество торжеств!!!
ДИМА. Этот праздник установлен христианами в память чудесного воскресения                           
            Бога-Иисуса Христа – события, лежащего в основе всего христианского   
            вероучения.
ЛАРИСА. Ведь своими страданиями Христос искупил грехи людей, подарил 
                 верующим вечную жизнь на небесах.
ДИМА. В двух словах: «Христос Воскресе!» - вся сила, вся духовная мощь,
             все существо, все величие христианской веры!
ФОНОГРАММА. «ПАСХАЛЬНАЯ ПЕСНЯ».
КОНЦЕРТНЫЙ НОМЕР. «ПАСХАЛЬНАЯ ПЕСНЯ». исп.анс. «РАДУГА».
ФОНОГРАММА. «ВЫХОД ВЕДУЩИХ».
ДИМА. И кругом леса зазеленели,
             И теплом дохнула грудь земли,
             И, внимая трелям соловьиным,
             Ландыши, проснувшись, зацвели. 
ЛАРИСА. Ты знаешь, Дима, сейчас, за кулисами Оля Царева поделилась со мной 
                  своей радостью: ей подарили букет ландышей. 
ДИМА.  Я думаю, что её радости хватит на всех зрителей, которые присутствуют
              в нашем зале!
ФОНОГРАММА. «ЛАНДЫШИ».
КОНЦЕРТНЫЙ НОМЕР. «ЛАНДЫШИ». исп.О.ЦАРЕВА 
ФОНОГРАММА. «РАССКАЖИТЕ, ПТИЦЫ».
КОНЦЕРТНЫЙ НОМЕР. «РАССКАЖИТЕ, ПТИЦЫ». исп.Н.АБРАМЯН.
ФОНОГРАММА. «ВЫХОД ВЕДУЩИХ».
ЛАРИСА. Какая чудесная песня! Как прекрасно жить на нашей планете. И очень радостно, что люди все больше и больше стараются любить и беречь нашу Землю! 
ДИМА.  А такое проникновенное пение Нарины Абрамян напомнило мне дав
              нюю весеннюю традицию, - выпускание птиц на волю. Помнишь:
                                            В чужбине свято наблюдаю
                                            Родной обычай старины:
                                            На волю птичку выпускаю
                                            При светлом празднике весны…
ЛАРИСА. Я уверена, что Лерочке Хрусловой тоже есть, что рассказать по этому 
                  поводу…
ФОНОГРАММА. «МНЕ КУПИЛИ ПОПУГАЯ».
КОНЦЕРТНЫЙ НОМЕР. «МНЕ КУПИЛИ ПОПУГАЯ». исп.В.ХРУСЛОВА.
ФОНОГРАММА. «ВЫХОД ВЕДУЩИХ».
ДИМА. Да, не заладилась у Лерики дружба с пернатым приятелем…
ЛАРИСА. А вот девчонки из студии «Забава» утверждают, что настоящая дружба 
                  доставляет огромную радость!  
ФОНОГРАММА. «НАЙДИ СЕБЕ ДРУГА».
КОНЦЕРТНЫЙ НОМЕР. «НАЙДИ СЕБЕ ДРУГА». исп.А.ЗАПАРА
                                                                                            К.ДРУНИНА
ФОНОГРАММА. «ВЫХОД ВЕДУЩИХ».
ЛАРИСА. Пасха – самый большой праздник для православных христиан. Кто
                  благочестив и Боголюбив, тот пусть насладится этим прекрасным и 
                  светлым торжеством.
ДИМА. Последнего и первого в этот день Господь принимает с одинаковой
             радостью.
ЛАРИСА. Пусть богатые и бедные в этот день радуются друг с другом.
ДИМА. Прилежные и ленивые пусть одинаково веселятся.
ЛАРИСА. Если кто трудился, постясь, тот пусть получит награду.
ДИМА. А всех, с большой радостью, мы приглашаем отведать чайку
             вместе с Анастасией Власовой!
ФОНОГРАММА. «А Я ЧАЙНИЧАЛА». 
КОНЦЕРТНЫЙ НОМЕР. «А Я ЧАЙНИЧАЛА». исп.А.ВЛАСОВА.
ФОНОГРАММА. «ВЫХОД ВЕДУЩИХ».
ЛАРИСА. Скажи, Дима, бывает с тобой такое: вроде бы все хорошо, жить бы,
                             да радоваться. Но твое настроение устремляется вниз, и …
                             падает?
ДИМА. Признаюсь,- бывает.
ЛАРИСА. А вот участники студии «Беби-данс-шоу» знают, что уныние-это грех, 
                  и дарят нам в этот радостный день веселый танец…
ВМЕСТЕ. «Хорошее настроение»!
ФОНОГРАММА. «ХОРОШЕЕ НАСТРОЕНИЕ».
КОНЦЕРТНЫЙ НОМЕР. «ХОРОШЕЕ НАСТРОЕНИЕ». исп.анс. «Беби-данс-шоу».
ОПУСКАЕТСЯ СУПЕР-ЗАНАВЕС «БЕРЕЗЫ».НА СЦЕНЕ – ИМИТАЦИЯ ДЕРЕВЕНСКОГО ДВОРА И ИЗБЫ.
                                   Народный блок.
Отбивка. «Русский наигрыш»,
ЛАРИСА. (ЗА КАДРОМ). Старины обычай древний
                                           Стоит в памяти хранить:
                                           Если гости в дом идут,
                                           Значит, празднику здесь быть!
ВЫХОДЯТ МАЛЕНЬКИЕ ДЕТИ В НАРОДНЫХ КОСТЮМАХ. В РУКАХ У НИХ КРАШЕНЫЕ ЯЙЦА.
1-Й РЕБЕНОК. (Поднимая над головой яйцо). Ты катись, яичко, да ко думе   
                             Господней! Дай ты людям защиты, и добра дай, и спасу!
2-Й . И все-таки я не понимаю-зачем нужно яйцами обмениваться?
1-Й. А затем, чтобы только добро и свет приставали к душам нашим.
        Чтобы стылое, худосочное под стать скорлупе, отстало и наружу смогло бы
        протиснуться истинное, что есть в человеке.  
3-Й. А в красный цвет окрашены яйца, потому что это символ крови Господней.
4-Й. А при помощи яйца пасхального получают облегчение от всех напастей и 
        болезней.
5-Й.  А ещё…ими можно играть!
1-Й.  Давайте посмотрим, чье яичко дольше прокрутится?!
ОТХОДЯТ В СТОРОНКУ, СБИВАЮТСЯ В КУЧКУ, ОЖИВЛЕННО ИГРАЮТ, КОММЕНТИРУЯ ПРОИСХОДЯЩЕЕ.
ЗВУЧИТ НАРОДНЫЙ НАИГРЫШ (РОЖОК, БАЛАЛАЙКА), НА СЦЕНЕ ПОЯВЛЯЮТСЯ ВОЛОЧЕБНИКИ. ДЕТИ УБЕГАЮТ. ВОЛОЧЕБНИКИ ИСПОЛНЯЮТ «ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕС». (ГР. «БАБА - ЯГА»).
ФОНОГРАММА «ДЕРЕВЕНСКИЕ ЗВУКИ». 
1-Й ВОЛОЧЕБНИК.(стучит). Хозяюшка, наша матушка!
                                                    Не томи много, да дари скоро!
2-Й. А не хочешь дарить-
        Ходим с нами ходить,
ВСЕ.(со смехом). Грязи месить,
                              Да собак дразнить!
ПОЯВЛЯЮТСЯ ХОЗЯЕВА.
ХОЗЯЙКА. («выглядывает» в окно). Иван, пойдем скорее, волочебники 
                     к нам пожаловали! Надо встретить, а то как бы не осерчали, да не на-
                     бедокурили!
ПОДХОДЯТ К ВОЛОЧЕБНИКАМ.
ВОЛОЧЕБНИКИ. Христос Воскресе!
ХОЗЯЕВА. Воистину Воскресе!
ХОЗЯЙКА. Издалека пожаловали к нам, волочебнички?
1-Й ВОЛОЧЕБНИК. Откуда пришли, там уже нас нет!
2-Й. А куда идем, показать можем!
С ШУМОМ ХВАТАЮТ ХОЗЯИНА НА РУКИ, ПЫТАЮТСЯ УНЕСТИ.
ХОЗЯЙКА. Бог с вами! Заходите лучше в избу, яичка, да куличика свяченого отве
                    дайте!
ВСЕ ПОДХОДЯТ К СТОЛУ.
ХОЗЯЙКА. Угощайтесь!
ПРИНИМАЮТСЯ ЗА УГОЩЕНИЯ, БАЛАГУРЯТ.
СЛЫШИТСЯ ЗВУК ГАРМОШКИ, ДЕВИЧИЙ СМЕХ, ЧАСТУШКИ.
ВЫХОДЯТ ВЬЮНИШНИКИ, ДВОЕ ДЕРЖАТ ДУГУ С ЦВЕТАМИ И КОЛОКОЛЬЦАМИ.
1-Й ВЬЮНИШНИК. А где живут вьюн да вьюница-
                                  Молодец да молодица?
2-Й. Вот Иванов двор, у них невестка молодая, как раз на Покрова в семью её 
        взяли.
ХОЗЯИН.(прислушиваясь). Да никак вьюнишники пожаловали? Матрена, зови
                  сноху нашу молодую, по её душу пришли!
ВЫХОДИТ МОЛОДАЯ НЕВЕСТКА С ПОДНОСОМ В РУКАХ, НА КОТОРОМ ЛЕЖАТ
УГОЩЕНИЯ.
1-Й.  Девка молодица, молодая ты вьюница, подавай наши яйца!
2-Й.  Яйца на полице, в коробице! 
3-Й.  Не дашь яйца, пирога конца- потеряешь мужа-молодца!
4-Й.  Будешь ветреница!
5-Й.  Покатися яйцо с высокого терему!
1-Й.  Не сшибися с шолому, вьюница молодая!
НЕВЕСТКА.  Спасибо вам, голубушки, что не обошли стороною. Теперь стоять
                       мне на пути верном, не сшибиться! Угощайтесь, чем Бог послал.
УГОЩАЕТ ВЬЮНИШНИКОВ.
1-Й.  Дай те Бог, молодуха, чтоб у тебя было сынков, сколько в лесе пеньков!
2-Й.  Столько было б дочек, сколько в лесе кочек!
ПОДХОДЯТ ВОЛОЧЕБНИКИ И ХОЗЯЕВА.
1-Й ВОЛОЧЕБНИК.  А-ну, девки! Друг дружку за руки берите – под весеннею
                                    дугою идите!
ВСЕ ЗАВОДЯТ ХОРОВОД С ДУГОЮ. ВСЕОБЩЕЕ ВЕСЕЛЬЕ. 
ПОСЛЕ ПОСЛЕДНЕГО ТАНЦА ВСЕ СОБИРАЮТСЯ УХОДИТЬ, НО ОДИН ИЗ ВОЛО-
ЧЕБНИКОВ ОСТАНАВЛИВАЕТ УЧАСТНИКОВ.
1-Й ВОЛОЧЕБНИК. Куда же вы?! Мы же с гостями нашими не похристосовались!
                                  (обращается к зрителям) Дорогие наши, Христос Воскресе!
                                  (зрители отвечают.)
ФОНОГРАММА. «КОЛОКОЛА. НАИГРЫШ».
ВСЕ БЕРУТ КОРЗИНЫ С ЯЙЦАМИ И КУЛИЧАМИ, СТОЯЩИЕ НА АВАНСЦЕНЕ, И СПУСКАЮТСЯ В ЗАЛ, ГДЕ СОВЕРШАЮТ МАССОВОЕ ХРИСТОСОВАНИЕ.
ДИМА              Тебе, Воскресшему, благодаренье!
                         Минула ночь, и новая заря
                         Да знаменует миру обновленье,
                         В сердцах людей любовию горя! 
ЛАРИСА.         Христос воскрес! – и к жизни новой
                         Пусть в мире все воскреснет вновь!
                         Пусть мрак души осветят снова
                         Надежда, Вера и Любовь!
ФОНОГРАММА. «РАДУЙСЯ!».
КОНЦЕРТНЫЙ НОМЕР. «РАДУЙСЯ!». исп. Ф.СУРКОВА.
УЧАСТНИКИ НАРОДНОГО БЛОКА ОСТАЮТСЯ В БОКОВЫХ ПРОХОДАХ.
НА ПОСЛЕДНЕМ КУПЛЕТЕ ВЫСТРАИВАЮТСЯ ПЕРЕД СЦЕНОЙ, А ВСЕ ОСТАЛЬНЫЕ АРТИСТЫ ВЫХОДЯТ НА СЦЕНУ.

                                                   ЗАНАВЕС.

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

*Ларисочка*, спасибо! :flower:

----------


## душка

Ларисочка!
Я тоже занимаюсь аэродизайном.Уже год в своем городе оказываю эту услугу.Научусь вставлять фото: покажу и мои достижения.Сейчас еще декор тканей добавила.Очень бы хотела увидеть картинку\. но не вижу, не открывается она мне. К сожалению.Но все равно рада знакомству.Меня зовут Татьяна.
Акак вы делаете панно? Что используете за основу?

----------


## Dium

*душка*, *Ларисочка*, респект мастерам аэродизайна. Девчонки, я так думаю, что нам с вами есть чем поделиться! я тоже занимаюсь декорированием залов, аэродизайном. Давайте мы создадим для этого новую тему. Если за, то пишите.

----------


## maknata

Наконец то я "отфестивалилась"!  Какое место заняли ещё не знаем, выступили вродь неплохо. А вот фоты моих танцоров, которым мы шили костюмы-

----------


## душка

Dium  , лично мне эта идея нравится.В подобной темке можно делится идеями не только по оформлению залов/,но и пошив костюмов, как я вижу из предыдущего поста.

----------


## Запах Дождя

*maknata*, какие яркие костюмы!!! пыталась рассмотреть юбочки красные на украинских костюмах... (те, которые на белые подъюбники одеты) И где вы такие ткани берете? :) (на третьей и четвертой фото на девочкай постарше)

----------


## Dium

*душка*, ну тогда все обсуждаем в новой теме - *Аэйродизайн, декорирование тканями, костюмы, реквизит*   :Ok:

----------


## Вета

А я вот хочу спросить про встречу в Питере, на теплоходе...На "Жизни форума" она обсуждается.
Народ собирается, но из "наших" - не так много  - Иннуся и Дашуня.  Может ещё кто сможет? Хотелось бы познакомиться в реале!
 Я пока в раздумьях, но очень хочется!!!

----------


## Dium

*maknata*, костюмы замечательные! Эх  :Tu:  ностальгия взяла! я ведь тоже из "народников". 
P.S. фото отсканированное, поэтому sorry за качество :wink:

----------


## Януська

> А я вот хочу спросить про встречу в Питере, на теплоходе...На "Жизни форума" она обсуждается.
> Народ собирается, но из "наших" - не так много  - Иннуся и Дашуня.  Может ещё кто сможет? Хотелось бы познакомиться в реале!
>  Я пока в раздумьях, но очень хочется!!!


Вета, я скорее всего тоже буду. Но так надолго не загадываю. Надеюсь, что получится :)))

----------


## Марья

*Вета*,
*Януська*,
 Девчонки, даже не раздумывайте!!! Я вот точно не смогу поехать и логти готова себе грызть и зубами скрипеть от досады.... Вы даже не представляете, как это здорово!!! А тем более - Питер, белые ночи... Эххххххх.....:frown:

----------


## Януська

> *Вета*,
> *Януська*,
>   А тем более - Питер, белые ночи... Эххххххх.....:frown:


Питер это да...но вот белые ночи, эх, девочки, мы мурманчане смеемся, когда нам говорят про питерские "белые ночи". Это не белые ночи,то серые сумерки...вот у нас в Мурманске, ночи летом, когда солнце в три часа ночи в зените и светло как днем. Вот это поистине - белые ночи.

----------


## Dium

*Вета*, *Януська*, *Марья* права!!! Мы здесь общаясь, получаем массу приятных впечатлений. А в реале?! Да еще в Питере! Эхххх, будем мы с *Марьей* грызть локти :frown: Ну в будущем, надеюсь, мы сможем встретиться!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Марья

Просто, я-то уже на себе это испытала... До сих пор живу встречей, общением с Ируськой Бафф, с Дашулей Очаровашкой, Иннусей и Иришкой Петровной!!! Иногда даже жалею, что поехала... Не скучала бы так сейчас...

----------


## Анюша

*maknata*,
 Супердетки, супрекостюмы!!! Я считаю, что работа с детьми, а особенно творческая заслуживает большого уважения и бурных аплодисментов :flower:  
*Dium*,
 У тебя такая колоритная внешность, что в цыганском костюме - настоящая цыганочка, в украинском костюме - настоящая украиночка, а в восточном костюме - настоящая восточная красавица.... это я делаю вывод не только по твоим фотка, но и по моим представлениям....

----------


## Dium

*AAnn* а тут Мышка :biggrin: 
Мы в этом спектакле современные Мыши в кроссовках, с мобилками. Дали более 20 спектаклей 3 года тому назад.

----------


## Анюша

> AAnn а тут Мышка


точно... на мышку ты тоже похожа...

----------


## Ларисочка

*Кoshka-мр-р*,
 привет! Для панно приобретаем специальные основы SDS,думаю,ты знаешь о них.Но, к сожалению, это увеличивает себестоимость. Но чаще делаем панно из гирлянд(из 5" шаров).Еще муж научился делать на основе простой рыбацкой сети.:smile:

----------


## Ларисочка

*Dium*,
 ну,насчет мастеров, это ты переборщила:smile: ,так,-подмастерья. Насчет темы-здорово,я бы с удовольствием с вами общалась, потому-как есть чему поучиться!

[B]Кoshka-мр-р,[/B]простите,немного не по адресу ответила,письмо предназаначалось Душке.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Народ собирается, но из "наших" - не так много - Иннуся и Дашуня. Может ещё кто сможет? Хотелось бы познакомиться в реале!
> Я пока в раздумьях, но очень хочется!!!


Вета! Я тоже переживаю, что наших мало! Давай присоединяйся - нас уже трое будет! Может еще кто захочет! Дороговато конечно получается, но всетаки ночь на параходе, концерт до утра, я даже решила ребенка взять, пусть потусуется.:smile:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Что пожелаешьтамаде?



Завидуйте МНЕ, завидуйте! Я громко об этом КРИЧУ,
10 марта уж близится, В ТЮМЕНЬ Я К МАРИШКЕ ЛЕЧУ!!!!!:tongue:

----------


## Очарование

> Завидуйте МНЕ, завидуйте


 :Ok:  Завидуууууууууууууууууууууююююююююююююююююююююю

----------


## Очарование

И про встречи!!!!
Девочки, если появится возможность, поехааааааааааали!!! Встречи это потрясающе!!! Интересные люди, продуктивное общение и конечно же отдых!!!!! 
Все кто встречался друг с другом-у всех масса впечатлений! Что у ребят с Украины, что у нас!!!! Так что надеюсь, до июня кто-нибудь уж точно решится еще поехать!!!!!!!!

----------


## maknata

> пыталась рассмотреть юбочки красные на украинских костюмах... (те, которые на белые подъюбники одеты) И где вы такие ткани берете? :) (на третьей и четвертой фото на девочкай постарше)


Так приятно, что понравилась наша работа (эскизы костюмов всех без исключения рисовала я, шили вдвоём с подругой). Так как мы люди малобюджетные, то и ткани приходилось выбирать в основном не очень дорогие, благо сейчас выбор в магазинах есть. Белые и красные костюмы сшиты из крепсатина ( есть китайский и есть корейский, на вид не сильно отличается, но в работе корейский гораздо лучше, да и по цене он чуток дороже). То что на старших девчёнках на плахтах тоже бралось в магазине, только я не помню как эта ткань называлась. Она встречается практически в каждом тканевом магазине, только другой расцветки - белый фон с красными полосками узоров, издали похожа на вышитые рушныки ( теперь в планах набрать такой ткани для оформления сцены:biggrin: ) По цене эта ткань оказалась самой дорогой из того что мы брали - 37 гривен за метр, 1.5 м ширина, так что с метра получалось 2,5 плахты для девочек.*Dium*,Прелестные костюмы! Вопросик - украинский сама шила или он из театральной мастерской? Если сама, то как делала вышивку?

----------


## Ларисочка

*maknata*,
 а Вы не можете уточнить свое место проживания? Мне кажется мы с ансамблем выступали у Вас.Уж больно сцена знакомой кажется....

----------


## Запах Дождя

> ткань ... встречается практически в каждом тканевом магазине, только другой расцветки - белый фон с красными полосками узоров, издали похожа на вышитые рушныки


У нас не встречается... я специально пошла в магазин, чтоб украинских костюмов сшить, и не нашла :) Надо на рынок, на тканевые ряды поехать :) Буду искать :)

----------


## душка

Ларисочка ,про панели sds я конечно слышала, но не знаю где купить. А сколько они у вас стоят и где нужно спрашивать? Еще хочу спросить про панно из гирлянд 5".Как вы делаете?

----------


## Ларисочка

*душка*,
 я сейчас убегаю (нужно кошечку к кавалеру отвезти),а вечером, давай в темке,которую Dium создала, поболтаем. Но скажу сразу,что SDS стоит от 1500т. руб.,и мы их берем в Москве в "Европа-уно-трейд" и еще можно в МФ "Поиск".Ссылочки  и контакты вечером выложу. Может и Нотя туда сегодня заглянет, она товарищ опытный,как я поняла.Вот и у нее поспрашиваем:smile: .

----------


## Ларисочка

*Запах Дождя*,
 ох,по-моему у вас, на Барабашева (не знаю,как правильно произносится) можно купить все! Я была один раз,и в шоке от масштабности:redface: .

----------


## Запах Дождя

> ох,по-моему у вас, на Барабашева


ох, боюсь я наш рынок Барабашова :))

----------


## maknata

*Ларисочка*,



> Мне кажется мы с ансамблем выступали у Вас.Уж больно сцена знакомой кажется....


Днепропетровская область, Покровский район, пгт.Просяная.
А ткани покупали в Днепрпетровске



> ох,по-моему у вас, на Барабашева (не знаю,как правильно произносится) можно купить все! Я была один раз,и в шоке от масштабности


 Я тоже была.. с моей способностью ориентироваться на местности я там наверное всем продавцам запомнилась - всё время спрашивала как куда пройти:biggrin:

----------


## БОС

Барабан, барабашка - так ласково называют наш рынок! Заблудиться там легко и просто - даже местным жителям - но если есть цель что-то купить....- обязательно купите! 
Уважаемые гости Харькова! По приезду звоните( 8057)7514983 - буду свободна - обязательно стану путеводителем по вещевому рынку у станции метро имени академика Барабашева!

----------


## Запах Дождя

:)) Оксана!! Поводи меня :)) Я тот лоток не найду, где мы покупали всякие прибамбасы :)

----------


## Ларисочка

*БОС*,
 спасибо за предложенную помощь,действительно,без гида там очень сложно.
*maknata*,наверное,у вашей сцены есть близнец:smile: ,у вас мы точно не были,хотя в Украине часто выступаем.

----------


## SwetlanaF

Обалденные работы в Фотошопе. Просто супер. Может сможете мне помоч? Хочу сделать прикольное свидетельство о состоянии здоровья юбиляра. Нужен шаблончик с изображением доктора Айболита например, ну или вобще что нибудь в этом роде.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Завидуйте МНЕ, завидуйте! Я громко об этом КРИЧУ,
> 10 марта уж близится, В ТЮМЕНЬ Я К МАРИШКЕ ЛЕЧУ!!!!!


эх, чуток бы попозже, на 2 недельки, и я в Тюмень вырвусь, останется только пытать Марину, что да как.))

Давненько тут не была, зашла и в шоке, беседка уже 235 страницаааа!!!ааа!!
Народ не спит)))
Как то вот не было заказов и я закисла, зайду сюда, посмотрю, у людей жизнь кипит, а у меня глухо(поселок маленький, зимой мало женятся), но вот что то зашевелилось, заказ поступил, и сразу настроение другое, и на форум захотелось, почувствовала себя нужной, после новогодней то эйфории плохо без работы( У меня есть основная работа, и тоже творческая, но это как наркотик, хочется еще и еще)) ну вы наверное меня понимаете, представьте, что вас месяца на 2 а то и на 3 лишили этого всего, как?

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

нда, пора и аватарчик сменить, весна все таки))))))))))))))))))

----------


## lilsing

Ребята, очень нужна ваша помощь!!!Когда к вам приходят клиенты(заказчики),как вы с ними общаетесь,что показываете, что рассказываете...В общем, что вы делаете для того, что бы их заинтересовать?

----------


## optimistka17

> Когда к вам приходят клиенты(заказчики),как вы с ними общаетесь,что показываете, что рассказываете...В общем, что вы делаете для того, что бы их заинтересовать?


Ко мне чаще всего приходят те, кто уже был на свадьбе, которую я вела. Либо им порекомендовали знакомые, поэтому и особых приемов нет, чтоб работу взять. А вот показываю портфолио, в котором собраны фотографии с разных свадеб и комментирую при этом , рассказывая, что происходило на этих фотографиях. А еще у меня есть множество дисков с разных свадеб Один из них,-любимый. Его показываю уже четвертый год подряд.
 Обратила внимание, что заказчики любят, когда с ними советуешься, а не просто показываешь готовый вариант.
 Я не спрашиваю в лоб, что вы хотите увидеть на своей свадьбе, а спрашиваю, чего вы не хотите увидеть... И уже исходя из этого ответа начинаю строить свои предложение по ходу свадьбы...
 Мамы переживают, чтоб у гостей было время поесть.Папы, чтоб было время пообщаться. Женихи зачастую хотят , чтоб их не трогали. А невестам надо, чтоб все у нее было не так , как у всех.
 Это , конечно ,не всегда....

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Мамы переживают, чтоб у гостей было время поесть.Папы, чтоб было время пообщаться. Женихи зачастую хотят , чтоб их не трогали. А невестам надо, чтоб все у нее было не так , как у всех.


Людмилка, это настолько верно! Поразительно, видимо менталитет везде один и душа наша родная не заграничная!

----------


## душка

А еще молодые всегда говрят:"Сделайте нам так, чтоб было весело!".И большинство молодых просто умоляют избавить их от конкурсов, набивших оскомину, типа "Мумии","Шляпы",всевозможных лопаний телами шариков.Когда ко мне приходят жених и невеста, я также , как и optimistka17 , спрашиваю, чего бы вы не хотели на вашей смвадьбе.Пописываю далее обрядовую часть, что за чем .Далее анкетирование-знакомство: что за аудитория, сколько гостей. Кто по фозрасту и профессии.Точнее, это в первую очередь.

----------


## Марья

А я считаю, что фотографии с разных свадеб - это не показатель твоей работы... Ведь даже будучи плохой ведущей за годы работы можно набрать эффектных кадров на целый альбом... У меня в альбоме всего две свадьбы - от начала до конца, так сказать сценарный план в фотоверсии. Причем конкурсы на них почти одни и те же... Но когда я показываю альбом заказчиком, именно это их и убеждает - они смотрят не только на передний план изображения, но и на лица гостей на заднем плане, наблюдающих за действием в центре кадра. И заказчики видят, что от начала и до окончания вечера там, на заднем плане радостные улыбки, хохот, ну и все то, что они и хотят видеть на своей свадьбе. И еще.... категорически не показываю и не хочу показывать видео. Просто говорю заказчикам: вы собираетесь купить билеты в кино, а я вам весь фильм сейчас расскажу... Всегда улыбаются и соглашаются... Фотоальбомчика оказывается вполне достаточно....

----------


## Марья

Опять пишу....вообще тему затронули на мой взгляд, очень важную - как разговаривать с заказчиком.... Даже странно - почему раньше она не возникала у нас.. Коллеги, давайте ее всесторонне обсудим. Вот у меня сейчас почти три часа ночи, недавно вернулась с очень хорошей свадьбы (не в смысле моей работы, я имею в виде людей, с кем пришлось работать). И надо бы спать, а вот тема зацепила. По большому счету ведь и не важно - как составленальбомчик, показывать видео или нет... Мне кажется важней другое, может потому, что для себя за столько лет никак не могу определиться.  Где грань того насколько и как себя хвалить? Ну не секрет ведь, что каждый из нас заинтересован в каждом приходящем заказчике.... Они тоже приходят к нам в уверенности, что сейчас я начну себя расхваливать и убеждать их, что я и только я сделаю их свадьбу незабываемой, яркой и бла,бла,бла... Заказчики заранее это знают, готовы к этому.... так вот - где эта грань себяхваления, чтобы и заказчика убедить и опять же не чувствовать себя неловко от этой похвальбы.... Не знаю, как вы, а я все время мучаюсь по этому поводу... Если заказчик подтвердил заказ, значит, все хорошо, все правильно сделала. А если после первой встречи заказчики больше не появляются, начинаю грызть себя, а правильно ли я сделала? а все ли я рассказала и показала? и где я допустила ошибку? Очень интересно, я одна так переживаю или еще кто-то солидарен со мной? И есть ли вообще решение этой проблемы?

----------


## optimistka17

> А я считаю, что фотографии с разных свадеб - это не показатель твоей работы... Ведь даже будучи плохой ведущей за годы работы можно набрать эффектных кадров на целый альбом..


 Достаточно категоричное мнение, Марина.Фото с разных свадеб как раз и показывает, что конкурсы у меня на свадьбах разные. И такой фотоальбом позволяет сэкономить кучу времени.  Там не только моя работа, а и работа моих партнеров,-артистов-пародистов, фокусника, дрессировщицы и т.д. Есть там и оформление шарами, а также цветами и фатином, украшенные машины , торт с фейерверками и каравай.На отдельной странице я сфотографировала призы. И тут работает принципЛучше один раз увидеть, чем сто раз услышать



> категорически не показываю и не хочу показывать видео. Просто говорю заказчикам: вы собираетесь купить билеты в кино, а я вам весь фильм сейчас расскажу.


 Я сейчас подумала, что есть люди, которые любят сюрпризы, а есть те, кто дотошно хочет знать как и что у них будет. Я же не показываю все подробно, а просто включаю маленькие фрагменты. Многие невесты, которые до просмотра видео не хотели обряд снятия фаты, как раз после просмотра и меняют свою точку зрения.
 А вообще-то у нас рапространено суждение. "Если тамада не показывает свое видео, то либо она начинающая и видео у нее нет, либо такое видео, что стыдно показать."Пусть взгляд и обывательский, но и его учитывать надо.
 А что касается ухода работ, то я давно к этому отношусь спокойно. Хотя тоже стараюсь анализировать, почему ушли. Особенно меня это беспокоит, если ушли на более дорогую цену. Анализировать, наверно всем нам надо, а вот заниматься самоедством,-нет

----------


## Марья

> Достаточно категоричное мнение, Марина.Фото с разных свадеб как раз и показывает, что конкурсы у меня на свадьбах разные. И такой фотоальбом позволяет сэкономить кучу времени. Там не только моя работа, а и работа моих партнеров,-артистов-пародистов, фокусника, дрессировщицы и т.д. Есть там и оформление шарами, а также цветами и фатином, украшенные машины , торт с фейерверками и каравай.На отдельной странице я сфотографировала призы. И тут работает принципЛучше один раз увидеть, чем сто раз услышать


Не буду спорить... может и у меня со временем будет такой обширный фотоальбом, где будет все... мой существует с 1 сентября 2007г. И в нем тоже есть одиночные кадры с других свадеб, просто для демонстрации костюмов... Но главная канва - одна конкретная свадьба - от и до....


> "Если тамада не показывает свое видео, то либо она начинающая и видео у нее нет


честно говоря, видео у меня тоже появилось месяца два как...:rolleyes: но не думаю, что отсутствие видео породило такие вопросы, о которых Люда говоришь... ты же сама знаешь: за время разговора умудряешься обсудить столько чего, даже не относящегося непосредственно к сценарию свадьбы, что у людей отпадут последние сомнения - насколько опытна ведущая или нет...



> Анализировать, наверно всем нам надо, а вот заниматься самоедством,-нет
> __________________


Самоедство возникает только из этого самого анализа... Почему? И когда сама себе не можешь дать ответ, тогда и возникают самые дурацкие подозрения в свой адрес... А, хотя причина совсем не в этом... Может молодых напугало мое обилие реквизита, а они ценители другого способа ведения, о котором мы здесь так часто спорим - красивого, инеллигентного конферанса.... или их оттолкнуло мое пристрастие к традиционной русской свадьбе, а им бы хотелось свадьбы в европейском, американском стилях. О вкусах не спорят - увы... им действительно нужна другая ведущая.... А... может... (и вот тут начинаются тараканы)... я просто недостаточно все преподнесла?

----------


## ruslava

У меня есть маленький комплекс по поводу обьявлений. Я их принципиально не хочу давать.
Когда заказчик видел, ему рекомендовали, он хочет взять именно тебя, и при звонке говорит с тобой слащавым голосочком: Русланочка, вы бы не могли провести нашу свадьбу... Русланочка чувствует себя звездой...

 А когда звонят по обьявлению и сухо интересуются ценой, а им пытаешся рассказать, зацепить клиента,  и расхваливеш себя... чувствуеш себя верблюдом...

По этому вывод: если клиент твой, и идёт с твёрдым намерением договориться - для него не важен ни альбомчик, ни видеопоказуха. Может это, конечно, и минус - спрашивали б клиенты - сделали б уже давно, а так как не интересуются - даже для себя ничего нету. 

А ещё, коллеги, вопрос: а где вы встречаетесь с клиентами? Я приглашаю всех домой.  А где встречаетесь вы?

----------


## Ларисочка

```
[QUOTE=ruslava;931786]По этому вывод: если клиент твой, и идёт с твёрдым намерением договориться - для него не важен ни альбомчик, ни видеопоказуха. Может это, конечно, и минус - спрашивали б клиенты - сделали б уже давно, а так как не интересуются - даже для себя ничего нету.
```

Тот же вариант!!! Ни разу не было того,что люди шли ко мне,не имея рекомендации.На встрече обсуждаем только "хотим что-то или не хотим".Фото и видео, конечно есть,но все разбросано по компу.Никогда не думала делать из имеющегося материала конфетку в блестящей обертке. Недавний случай,говорящий о том,что видеоролик не всегда есть хорошо (для клиента). 24 ноября выдавали замуж мою сестренку. И,как всегда-"сапожник без сапог"- ведущие (2чел.),те,которых я очень люблю были уже заняты.Искали по объявлениям.Нашли! Сладко пели,показывали фото,видео,обещали супер-звук! (меня на встрече не было) В общем-берем!!! А в итоге: пьяные ди-джей и оператор,одна колонка на 250Вт,без динамиков низких частот(тот еще звучок), тамада,которая боится публики,и видео-фильм,который мы поедем забирать сегодня (посчитайте,сколько мы ждали).И это еще без нюаснсов,от которых в конце вечера невеста даже расплакалась.
По-этому,девочки,давайте не будем всех под одно лекало...Что одному хорошо,другому....Все настолько индивидуальны,тем более те,кого я слышу здесь на форуме.Всем творческих успехов!
Перечитала,и боюсь,что кто-нибудь найдет "тайный" смысл. Нет, я просто рассказала о том, с чем  столкнулась. И,конечно же ни в коем случае никого из вас не имела ввиду:smile:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> У меня есть маленький комплекс по поводу обьявлений. Я их принципиально не хочу давать.


ну предположим в таком случае летом конечно всегда будут заказы, а зимой? будь у вас объявление, гораздно больше бы было и заказов, так ведь? 
И опять, если именно вас выбрали по объявлению, этим тоже можно гордиться. Дело конечно каждого, хорошо когда есть клиентская база и неплохая, но неполохо ей постоянно расширяться. Чтобы не получилось потом, что некоторые ваши бывшие клиенты будут гулять по 10 раз на ваших свадьбах. Я в таком случае начинаю переживать, что многое из того, что было они уже видели, и им не будет так интересно.





> за время разговора умудряешься обсудить столько чего, даже не относящегося непосредственно к сценарию свадьбы, что у людей отпадут последние сомнения - насколько опытна ведущая или нет


это точно))))) даже по телефону можно составить мнение о будущей ведущей.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> .Что одному хорошо,другому....Все настолько индивидуальны,тем более те,кого я слышу здесь на форуме.


Да, всё очень и очень индивидуально, так же как и мы все разные. И тем не менее для меня мнение каждого очень важно. Я вообще не увлекалась фотографиями. У меня были только видео. Пообщавшись с вами, поняла, что фото - это здорово! И теперь всегда сами берём с собой фотоаппарат. Пусть фотографии у нас не профессиональные! Но теперь через день после праздника я звоню клиентам и спрашиваю, нужны ли им фото на диске. Так все радуются! Ведь фильм, когда ещё будет готов! И особое удовольствие получаю, когда обязательно зададут вопрос, а сколько это стоит и я отвечаю, это вам в подарок.
Объявлений в газете не боюсь, всё-таки лишний клиент не помешает. Но по телефону не занимаюсь саморекламой, а отвечаю на вопросы, которые интересуют звонящего. ( есть ведущие, которые начинают ругать конкурентов , есть, которые себя так навязывают, что противно становится и только отпугивают). В конце разговора предлагаю встретиться и всё обговорить. Чаще встречи происходят у меня дома, но быавет и у клиента. Самое главное  при общении, чтобы заказчик чувствовал СЕБЯ значимым. Каждого человека, включая и нас с вами интересует тольо ЕГО СОБСТВЕННАЯ ПЕРСОНА. Согласитесь,  каждого волнует, какое впечатление ВЫ производите, что о ВАС думают, как ВАС воспринитмают окружающие. Это элементарная психология человека. Даже если мы этого не осознаём, так оно и есть. Весь мир мы воспринимаем через себя и только через себя. Поэтому ваш клиент должен чувствовать, что он действительно такой, каким он хочет быть, что он вам интересен, что он значимый человек, а не предмет для вашего заработка. Для начала должен установиться такой доверительный контакт. Ну а потом ваш шарм, ваше обояние, ваша открытость.... Ну а если всё-таки ушёл, не ломайте голову, почему. Значит, он не ваш, значит так нужно было. Всё в мире делается рационально. Неизвесно, что могло бы быть. Наши ангелы нас от многого оберегают.

----------


## Инна Р.

> У меня есть маленький комплекс по поводу обьявлений. Я их принципиально не хочу давать.


Руслана, а как же ты начинала? Я вот почти два года только по объявлениям работы беру (от агенства всего 11 банкетов взяла!!!), а рекомендации только сейчас начали работать, этим лето, ведь горд огромный, и из рук в руки - это надо годами ждать! И объявление даю ничем не примечательное - "Тамада+муз.т........"
Легче простого убедить тех, кто по рекомендации пришел! А вот по объявлениям - это сложно! По телефону надо зацепить, когда прийдут - надо убедить....,. Но у меня после встречи не приходят очень мало клиентов! За два года - штук 6 - не больше, несмотря на то, что я даже предоплату не беру! Я их всех помню, именно потому, что долго переживала - а почему не пришли, а что им не понравилось? Но теперь, приобретя какой то опыт общения с клиентами я не переживаю - понимаю, что у людей огромный выбор -стиля ведения, реквизит разный, программа, да и аппаратура у меня не очень....., и отношусь к этому как к нормальному положению вещей! Просто это были не мои клиенты! Мои - это те, которые уходя говорят - мы уже спокойны за нашу свадьбу! и уже по телефону, пиглашая их на встречу - я говорю - приглашу вас в гости, на чашку кофе...
И встречи назначаю тоже дома - прекрасная возможность не только обсудить свадьбу, но и за чашкой кофе, с котом на коленках гостей, в приятной дружеской обстановке немного подружиться....:smile:

----------


## lilsing

Спасибо,девчата,что откликнулиль на мой вопрос...Для меня это очень важная тема,т.к. я начинающая...:smile: И столкнувшись первый раз за год работы с проблемой отказа, я очень огорчилась,что говорить...я весь день ходила как в воду опущеная,рыдала в могучую грудь своего мужа и не могла понять, почему это произошло,что я делала не так...Но почитав ваши мнения мне стало на мтого легче...ВСЕМ НЕ УГОДИШЬ.Спасибо вам!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Запах Дождя

*lilsing*, мы не купюра 100 у.е., чтобы всем нравится, не надо огорчаться отказам. :)

----------


## maxim4ik77

Милые коллеги, может быть немного не в тему будут мои "пять копеек", но ...  представьте себе (!!!!) сегодня утром  прехать из пригорода, там они живут, должны были приехать молодожены-заказчики, так вот... Я утром превел себя в полный порядок после вчерашней свадьбы, мысленно отрешился от вчера и весь мыслями в нынешнем моменте. Звонок в дверь, открываю, на пороге ОН, а её нетууу.....
Начинаю встречу с заказчиком , рассказываю, распинаюсь, но чуствую себя неловко, думаю что чтото здесь не то. Он принимает звонок по мобильному, после которого мне становится всё ясно.
Картина маслом!!!!!!!: пока молодожены-заказчики ехали ко мне на встречу они ПОССОРИЛИСЬ сильно, да так поссорились, что ОНА плюнула на всё и отправила жениха одного ко мне на встречу.
Я жениха кинулся успокаивать, мол уладится всё!
Итог - встречу перенесли.
Во как оно бывает.
меня вся эта ситуация улыбнула. а как вам?

----------


## Лорик Юрина

*maxim4ik77*,
 Вот так и бывает! У меня как-то молодожёны пришли "поруганными", и у меня в процессе обсуждения помирились. Это норма жизни. Хотелось бы, чтобы свадьба состоялась , конечно, и ты её провёл!:confused:

----------


## душка

А я ,год отвстречавшись с заказчиками,(сама не веду), сделала вывод , что им не особенно важно что и как будет происходить. Можно сказать даже, что болльшинству все равно. Мало кто азморачивается на программе, разве что 1 пара из 20 спросит о том, что будет конкретно и что именно им не хочется. А  вот что хочется, это как правило, не знает никто.Были молодожены/, которые говорили: "Ой делайте что хотите, только нас не трогайте!". Большинство ленится даже на вторую встречу приходить.Иногда скалдывается мнение, что их замуж на веревке, как на заклание тянут.Я раньше прыгала перед ними, расхваливала, и так и эдак. Атеперь сначала слушаю, приглдядываюсь, потом спрпашиваю что им надо именно в агенстве...Короче редко кто хочет что-нибудь необычного.

----------


## Вета

Вопрос, конечно, интереснный - как заинтересовать клиента????
Легко! - когда приходят уже побывавшие на нашем мероприятии.....НО
Когда только начинали - сама сейчас удивляюсь! - встречались на улице, "показывали" на пальцах...Честно, это длилось не долго - сделали видеоролик сборный из нескольких свадеб, сделали каталог - альбом со всеми предоставляемыми услугами и расценками и фотографиями. Есть так же и полные свадебные диски для показа (хотя я против показывать всю свадьбу целиком, но некоторые настаивают). Считаю - надо иметь в запасе всё: видео-фото материалы, тогда и не придется голословно себя нахвалтвать. Люди видят и тебя за работой и твою команду, и аппаратуру музыкальную- световую, реакцию гостей, костюмы и т.д. и т.п. Мы даём рекламу и в газете местной, и в свадебном каталоге, который дается всем парам подающим заявление в ЗАГСе, но большинство свадебных клиентов - как ни крути - приходят через "сарафанное радио". А вот юбилеи - вечера - через газету. Так что, считаю, в борьбе за клиента все средства хороши!:tongue:

----------


## Инна Р.

Петровна! Ириша! Ты где так долго пропадала? Совсем нас забыла! Жду тебя в гости, кино смотреть!:smile:

----------


## Петровна

> Петровна! Ириша! Ты где так долго пропадала? Совсем нас забыла! Жду тебя в гости, кино смотреть!:smile:


Инночка , спасибо за приглашение, обязательно приеду . Пока не могу, болею- грипп.

----------


## Инна Р.

Выздоравливай!!! И забегай!:smile:

----------


## Петровна

Спасибо!!! :Ok:

----------


## Olka

А я вот только что вернулась со встречи с потенциальными клиентами. нашли они меня на сайте в интернете, точнее на форуме.
Парой сообщений с невестой в личке перекинулись и она предложила встретится, но с оговоркой, что до свадьбы 2 месяца, они перевстречались уже с несколькими ведущими и БМ никто не нравится.
Я пошла. Сразу предупредила, что у меня с собой не будет никаких видео и фото материалов ( ну не было возможности захватить). Встретились в тихом кафе в центре города.
Я просто достаточно подробно рассказала свое видение свадьбы. Чего я стараюсь избегать, что, наоборот, приветствую.
Рассказала несколько конкурсов, спросила их мнение насчет музыки.
Смотрю к концу разговора этот "строгий жених" расплылся в улыбке и говорит : "А вы знаете, нам никто еще так подробно и интересно все не рассказывал! Мы, наверное, больше думать не будем и вы у нас будете ведущей."

Я их, правда, уговорила придти домой, еще обсудить с родителями (как я поняла, там теплые и близкие отношения) и потом уже мне перезвонить.
В общем - мы расстались почти друзьями.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*Olka*,
 молодец! и главное -ты смогла их уговорить БЕЗ ВИДЕО без фото-а это о многом говорит-это значит-ты приятный  и общительный человек

----------


## Ильич

Вчера размочил сезон. провел свадьбу. 
Вы когда нибудь проводили свадьбу среди татарской орды?
Когда 40 человек молодежи за отдельным столом пьют, едят, разговаривают, кричат, воют...на своей волне, а стол с родственниками вжавшись в стулья наблюдает за этим. 
Много было чего, но финал апофеоз... вынесли торт поставили на отдельный столик... трехэтажный такой...жених периодически подбегал и слизывал крем с верней части. Мы его во время славно порезали, потом верхнюю часть порубили на дольки и подали на стол... с остальными частями...
О как!

----------


## Очарование

Ну и я, как недавно начавшая работать, расскажу как я договариваюсь с заказчиками.
Ну, во-первых, при первом взгляде и первом "здравствуйте", я уже немного понимаю, как себя они поведут, как правило, мне (тьфу, тьфу, тьфу) попадались заказчики, у которых в глазах читалось счастье и любовь!!!! Тогда я начинаю разговор издалека. Сначала их поздравлю, потом банальные вопросы, знакомство, небольшое вступление о работе, иногда расспрашиваю про ЗАГСы и т.д. вся свадебная канитель!!!! 
Потом также как и многие спрашиваю чего бы не хотеи, а какие пожелания. А вот потом когда они увлечены беседой и уже все "в свадьбе", я часто начинаю с ними просто по доброму разговаривать, с невестами обсуждаем платья, они спрашивают о салонах, цветах, машинах, корзинах и т.д. С женихом про выкуп разговоры ведем, паралельно невесту убеждаю, что выкуп на 40 минут-это очень много, женихи в этот момент оживляются и понимающе-умоляюще кивают!!!! Если мы с ребятами совсем на одной волне, так еще часто и про девишники-мальчишники поговорим-пошутим. Ну и к концу нашей встречи, иногда говорю, ну вы не спешите, подумайте еще, посоветуйтесь. Даже если не я буду ведущий, можете позвонить спросить совет какой-помогу. Вот так я в основном общаюсь с потенциальными заказчиками. На моей памяти не перезвонила всего одна пара, но я не расстроилась-значит не мое!!! Тем более на это число быстро нашлись другие. Со многими ребятами до сих по общаюсь!!! 
По поводу видио. У нас часто видио принципиально!!!! Я показываю свою не очень удачную свадьбу(другого диска пока нет), но заметила, что смотрят они не очень внимательно, больше слушают. Да и показывать стала вот буквально месяц как. Но вроде у нас считается, с видио гораздо солиднее ты выглядишь в глазах заказчика. Все свои заказы я брала без демонстрации демо-диска!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Вы когда нибудь проводили свадьбу среди татарской орды?


Да уж, мне это знакомо!!! 65 человек, по русски не все рубят, и вообще голодеж немыслимый, микрофон на всю громкость переорать не может!!!
Одна невеста слушала все и смотрела, поэтому я возле нее и для нее работала! Больше никогда не возьму такой вариант!:smile:

----------


## maxim4ik77

> Много было чего, но финал апофеоз... вынесли торт поставили на отдельный столик... трехэтажный такой...жених периодически подбегал и слизывал крем с верней части. Мы его во время славно порезали, потом верхнюю часть порубили на дольки и подали на стол... с остальными частями...
> О как!


Всецело понимаю Ильича.
Ведь, согласитесь, хоть об этом писано-переписанно, но мне человеку православному с общеевропейскими понятиями, понять традиции татарские не дано.
Случилось у меня так...
Пообещал мне заказчик, что свадьба будет "просто молодежная". А когда я пришел в заведение пришел в легкий ШОК - обыкновенная татарская свадьба, а на ней и без меня есть свой татарский распорядитель свабдебный (который потом на протяжении всего праздника и подсказывал мне что и как делать). Так вот... на счет торта.
После.... ВТОРОГА!!!!!!.... тоста выносят под торжественную музыку татарского оркестра торт - оченсильномногоэтажный,нобезвкусноукрашенный - ставят его перед столом за которым сидят молодые, так ставят чтобы это чудо-угощенье видели все гости и восхищались, а молодым из за торта ничегошеньки не видно. Поверьте, но торт простоял до самого конца праздника (обветрился, подсох, местами потаял). его в конце то и разрезали.
НО! самое интересное, это когда я спросил распорядителя ИХ свадьбы "зачем торт выносят ТАК рано?" получил ответ который меня убил "так ведь если кто то из гостей раньше уйдет, а торта не увидит - обидятся, обида чуть ли не кровная". 
Трындец!!!!!
а то что оставшиеся до конца гости если в конце праздника не торт, а хрень какуюто - это типа не обида.
Мне никогда не понять ИХ обычаи.
Пы.Сы. представьте себе, дорогие форумчане, что ношу я татарскую фамилию!!!! - МурзА (фамилией горжусь очень) - что означает "уважаемый человек, почитаемый за ум и опыт", а во времена татаро-монгольского иго МурзА - второй человек после хана в стане, аналог нашего боярина, князя.
вот как случается в жисти.

----------


## Орбита

Еще раз вставлю своё мнение. У меня свадьба была полутатарская, т.к. мой муж - чистокровный тататрин. Хорошо, что мы тогда были студентами Института Культуры и половина гостей - наши друзья-студенты.Превратить свадьбу в буйство орды не полчилось. Дв и родня евойная уже обрусевшие слегка были. А вот дальняя родня -те из глубинки. (Кстати, торт мы вообще не выносили, т.к. пьяный татарин-дядя его ночью с пианино уронил.)Но не в этом суть. главное, чего я уяснила за 20-летнюю жизнь в окружении "любимой родни" - они всё делают для показухи. У них основная забота - понравится окружающим, не быть хуже других, не упасть в грязь лицом, как бы чего не сказали. И, конечно, все должно быть лучшее на свадьбе: и еда, и питье, и одежда, и...извините, мордоворот невесты! Стараются не обидеть никого из гостей, улябаются,льстят, подлизываются и пр. А сами не забывают подмечать, кто сколько денег подарил, у кого подарки богаче были. И уж, поверьте мне, этим гостям они при случае, меньше не подарят. Вот такие особенности татарской орды. Извините, если я кого из татар обидела. Я уж себя татаркой чувствую, все-таки 20 лет татарская сноха. Поэтому, имею право. А вот похороны и поминки татарские мне больше нравятся по традициям и обрядам. Хотя, извините, это не в тему совсем.

----------


## Ильич

> Ведь, согласитесь, хоть об этом писано-переписанно, но мне человеку православному с общеевропейскими понятиями, понять традиции татарские не дано.


Ребята вы не поняли.. это были вполне руские люди , спортсмэны.. и "ордой" я их обозвал образно... скорее "монголо-татарской ордой" их можно назвать  Из за их неадекватности и полного ... слово на язык просится очень русское....

----------


## Януська

> Вчера размочил сезон. провел свадьбу.


 Не поняла, что значит "размочил сезон"? Это первая свадьба в этом году что ли  у тебя была? :eek:

----------


## Ольвия

> Вчера размочил сезон. провел свадьбу.


У нас тоже трудновато со свадьбами, сейчас в основном идут юбилеи, корпоративки и др.праздники. Народ суеверный пошел!:wink:

----------


## Ильич

> Не поняла, что значит "размочил сезон"? Это первая свадьба в этом году что ли  у тебя была?


Да, у нас так... Отдыхал я, за мой гонорар никто не соглашался, а сбрасывать цену негоже...	
да и зимой у нас не гуляют... в основном летотом и осенью ажиотаж...

----------


## Dium

*maxim4ik77*, у меня тоже татарская фамилия :smile:, а переводиться "вечно живущая" kuku. Да и такой фамилии на Украине встретить практически невозможно. А в Крыму есть такие :Aga:

----------


## Ильич

http://www.vedushie.com/
Выпускники нашего театра миниатюр Будильник.
Ныне работают в Киеве, иногда что нибудь ведут...

----------


## Ольвия

Предварительная работа с клиентом! Что решает заказчик, а что остается на Ваше рассмотрение? Я на форуме недавно, постепенно перечитываю все темы, но ответ на этот вопрос нигде не нашла. Интересно было бы прочитать о Вашем опыте.

----------


## optimistka17

Не думаю, честно говоря, что есть необходимость отдельной темы. Может просто поговорим в беседке?
    Предварительная работа это наверно первая встреча с клиентом. наша задача,-заинтересовать и показать общую канву, общую схему в зависимомти от настроя клиента. Что им нужно? Классическая свадьба или стилизованная?Нужны обряды или нет? И т.д.
 Я предлагаю варианты, а клиент выбирает то, что нравится ему.
 Есть такие,которые любят сюрпризы. Тогда на мое усмотрение остается 90% свадьбы. Люблю я это дело, когда у меня не связаны руки...

----------


## Ларисочка

*Ольвия*,
 этот вопрос уже где-то был,девочки поднимали. Внимательнее читай все темы,здесь не приветствуется дублирование темок. Я по-началу два месяца сидела и наблюдала со стороны, чтобы не попасть впросак. Но и меня это не минуло:wink:

----------


## optimistka17

Хочу поделиться горьким опытом, дабы никому не пришлось наступать на те же грабли.
 Вчера коллега предложила мне работу на корпоративе, но пока я по телефону. связалась с заказчицей, они успели найти другую ведущую, которая обещала им через час предоставить сценарий.
 Ну нет так нет. Тем более я бы все равно работать к ним не пошла, а отправила туда кого-то из своих учеников-коллег. А сама сегодня уже пригласила  в гости подружек и настроилась на девичник...
 Сегодня в 13 с минутами мне на мобилку раздается звонок от той же заказчицы. Оказывается, вчера найденная ведущая исчезла непонятно куда, и теперь даже трубку телефона не снимает.
 Просьба та же-дайте нам ведущую Не хотим просто сидеть, пить, есть.. хотим веселиться...С горем пополам я такую свободную ведущую нашла. Согласилась девочка через 3 часа выйти на работу
 А теперь о главном. Мы с моей ведущей знали, что зал не будет закрыт, что заказчики 16 человек,-8 парней и 8 девушек будут с 16.00, а ансамбль прибудет только к 19.00. Пришла моя ведущая и обнаружила, что кроме ее стола на 16 человекв зале есть еще столы на 15 компаний!!!!!!!.
 И самое "интересное"...
 Администратор заведения категорически запретила ведущей работать. Своей программы заведение не предлагает. Но мотивируют тем, что застольные конкурсы, смех за вашим столом будет мешать отдыхать остальным столикам. Они , видите ли почувствут себя ущербными. И несмотря на то , что остальные 15 столиков заказаны с 18.00, то и до прихода остальных людей работать в этом зале нельзя....
Можете представить себе состояние, эмоции ведущей... Она предлагала сама договориться с чужими соседними столиками, предлагала провести поздравительную часовку. Ответ один-вы зал не закрыли, а значит -нельзя.
 Для тех, кто живет в Днепропетровске,-озвучиваю,-это заведение называется "Мимино"...
 Но по большому счету, такая ситуация могла возникнуть где угодно...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Хочу поделиться горьким опытом,


Людмилка, трудно сказать кто тут прав, кто виноват. Скорее всего вина заказчиков, они должны были решить этот вопрос. Администратор прав по своему, в его обязанности входит создавать удобство для всех клиентов. Я так поняла, зал очень большой, раз было ещё столько столиков. Чесно говоря, я представила, что мы со своей компанией пришли отметить праздник, пообщаться. И вдруг за соседним столом шум, гам, музыка для них. развлечения. Естественно, всё наше внимание туда .... В качестве КЛИЕНТА мне бы не хотелось так отдыхать. В роли ВЕДУЩЕЙ, да неприятно. К счастью никогда не приглашали работать на один столик в открытом зале. Теперь точно не соглашусь. 
А по большому счёту, ведь всё отводило тебя от этой ситуации! Ничего не делается просто так. Мы не умеем только этого замечать. Сорвалось с первого раза, так и должно быть.

----------


## maxcimum

Я так однажды новый год провела. Был заказ для компании в 50 человек. Когда прибыли в зал, оказалось, что хозяева ресторана сдали этот зал еще двум компаниям. Все были недовольны, но сделать уже ничего было нельзя. Я отложила заготовленную программу и отработала положенные 6 часов экспромтом, объединив все компании. Было нас человек 150. Денег заплатили как и положено, гонорар не увеличили... зато опыт колоссальный. Звали за все столики, веселились, как общие знакомые. Конечно, это тяжело и повторять этот подвиг у меня желания нет. Но сейчас, по прошествии 2х лет воспоминания только приятные :)

----------


## maknata

Ужасть!:frown:

----------


## ruslava

Вот вам и ещё одино доказательство, что нужно встречаться с клиентами заранее и обговаривать все условия. На месте администратора я поступила точно также. На месте тамады: просто изначально бы туда не пошла: я просто не представляю, как можно без микрофона, без музык. поддержки, да ещё когда в зале полно левых людей, у которых свой распорядок вечера, свои перекуры и желания, провести достойно вечер??? 
С двух одно: Или это *высший пиллотаж* в искусстве тамадейства, или это *полнейшая глупость* соглашаться на такие условия. Но одно ясно: и то, и другое не по мне. Не вписывается, так сказать, в мои понятия про праздник и про работу ведущей на нём.


Как правило такие "горящие заказы", когда всё решается за день, или за часы до праздника и таят в себе массу подводных камней. В моей практике тоже были подобного рода ситуации, когда мне в 11 дня звонят на свадьбу на 17.00. Или вечером накануне праздника. Поэтому стараюсь хоть по теллефону узнать все подробности и трижды перестраховаться, чтоб потом нервы себе не испортить.

----------


## Ольвия

Ребята, кто-то проводил вечера в квартире? Я проводила Новый год на 20 человек в 3-комнатной квартире. Это был кошмар!!! Мой реквизит только 1 комнату занял. Вчера мне звонили провести 20-летие в квартире, я отказалась. Может, я чего-то не понимаю?

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Частенько администраторы для получения большей прибыли сдают помещение как можно большему кол-ву человек.их не волнует праздник-самое главное для них-получить прибыль. и они  иногда заказчикам при встрече обещают горы золотые и что диски поставят и что дадут комнату для переодевания.а потом оказывается что диски ставить некому-у официантов своя работа и что "лишних" помещений нет.....
и я так же отказалась от работы 8 марта-так как свадьба была в смежном зале а в большом зале будет проходить корпооративка со своим ведущим... а нашему залу ни микрофон нельзя подключить не музыку и как работать?

----------


## Инна Р.

> Ребята, кто-то проводил вечера в квартире?


Я работала свадьбу в квартире - стояла в проходе и говорила, танцевали в другой комнате - свадебный танец все стояли в коридоре и смотрели в дверь! Конечно это было ужастно, в том плане, что тесно, но если подобратьинтересную программу только для застолья, и не брать много времени (я работала 4 часа и это было само то, если больше - уже бы надоела болтовня и застольные игры, а танцевать негде), то вполне можно честно отработать деньги! И не вести много реквизита, но обязательно взять микрофон! Не смоьря на малую площадь перекричать всех голдящих трудно, им плохо слышно, от этого галдят, а с микрофоном очень послушно слушают и делают все, на что ты расчитываешь!:smile:

----------


## Ларисочка

> Они , видите ли почувствут себя ущербными. И несмотря на то , что остальные 15 столиков заказаны с 18.00, то и до прихода остальных людей работать в этом зале нельзя....


.У меня был подобный случай. Одновременно праздновали день рождения две женщины. В этом кафе я частенько работала и хорошо знала девочек,работающих там.Мои заказчики не предупредили хозяев,что я буду работать.Девочки сначала не могли принять решения:разрешить мне работать или нет.Я им пообещала,что все будет хорошо! И уже через полчаса обе компании объединились:играли, пели,поднимали тосты за обеих именинниц.Оговорюсь только,что я знала обеих,ну а меня знали все,т.к. район небольшой(ок.22т.чел),а я 15 лет на сцене. Т.ч. никаких барьеров преодолевать не пришлось,и все были довольны.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*innca*, Ты такая красавица на новой аваторке!





> Ребята, кто-то проводил вечера в квартире?


Я проводила свадьбу в частном доме. Это было нечто! Дом не очень большой, гостей море. Аппаратура с диджеем - в маленькой прихожей 3 на 3 метра, одна колонка в комнате, другая на окне во двор. Слава богу было лето, танцы и активные конкурсы в маленьком дворике засраным курицами. Потом перебрались на улицу, на которой не светил ни один фонарь. При этом таскали колонки с одного окошка на другое. Мои бедные ножки гудели два дня после беготни из дома на улицу и обратно. Диджей постоянно скакала от аппаратуры к окну. чтобы следить за происходящим. Запомнилось надолго.

----------


## Раюшка

Я проводила пару раз дни рождения в квартире, правда, я работала 2-3 часа и с музцентром. Компании были весёлые, послушные, все конкурсы прошли на "ура". Не говоря уже о том, что дни рождения детей в квартире - сплошь и рядом. Если позволяет погода, то можно детей вывести во двор и провести там блок эстафет, которые можно проводить и без музыки. Мне не раз приходилось и через это проходить... 

А свадьбы-"дворянки" (проводимые во дворах частных домов) - тоже не редкость. Правда, в позапрошлом году 25 ноября замёрзли, как цуцики, хотя двор был обнесён плотной парниковой плёнкой... А ещё напряжение падало постоянно (местность сельская), а мы без стабика были, и аппаратура то начинала фонить и завывать, то отключалась ващщще.

В общем, "домашних работ" не боюсь абсолютно.

----------


## optimistka17

> Чесно говоря, я представила, что мы со своей компанией пришли отметить праздник, пообщаться. И вдруг за соседним столом шум, гам, музыка для них. развлечения. Естественно, всё наше внимание туда ....


 Вот сегодня у меня было именно так. мы с друзьями пошли в приличное кафе пообщаться, выпить по случаю 8 марта. А за соседним столиком компания шумно и весело отмечала день рождения какой-то девушки Виктории. И , конечно, смех, гам ... Было еще перу столов, за которыми сидели люди. 
 Администрация кафе пригласила профессионального диджея с аппаратурой и светомузыкой. Музыкальная подборка-шикарная.Танцевали практически все. Никакого ведущего не было. Я вот вспомнила сложившуюся ситуацию намедни и подумала, а если бы за соседним столиком ведущий был? дак это б было ой как здорово... Только добавилось бы нам положительных эмоций. От этого могли выиграть все...
 Нет, в незакрытых залах работать хоть и сложно, но можно. Ничего не надо бояться.(за исключением администраторов, которые в зал не пускают...)

----------


## Раюшка

> Пришла моя ведущая и обнаружила, что кроме ее стола на 16 человекв зале есть еще столы на 15 компаний!!!!!!!.
> И самое "интересное"...
> Администратор заведения категорически запретила ведущей работать.


Я во всяких таких интересных случаях сразу обращаюсь к заказчикам. Они меня пригласили работать, и они должны позаботиться о том, чтобы для работы у меня бы были созданы оптимальные условия.

Если в течение 20 минут вопрос не улаживается, - ДО СВИДАНЬЯ, МИЛЫЕ СОЗДАНЬЯ. Конечно, заработки нужны всегда, но не последнюю я морковку без соли доедаю, чтобы меня ещё жадные администраторы (нахапали клиентов побольше, не думая при этом головой) гоняли и дёргали. Щазззз...:mad:

----------


## strannix

Знаете  мы должны быть готовы к любой ситуации. Не одна компания в заведении (заготовки на все случаи жизни) У меня было бар заказывал новогодние вечера но вышло так что в один вечер был юбилей и что мне все бросить? или заходишь в зал а там одни мужики. надо РАБОТАТЬ

----------


## Djazi

А я  уже писала  про то как я на Новый год вела корпоратив. В кафе тоже было три разные компании. Только у моей  компании была ведущая- я. Причём ещё были ведущие от кафе.  Вот до их прихода удалось мне поработать  2 часа. А потом  на меня наехала администрация и сказала, что я могу быть свободна, потому что у них своя программа в кафе. И  мне еле- еле удалось убедить их дать мне провести 3 конкурса. Но после конкурса Наряди  ёлочки- мне сказали: Всё! Потому что этот конкурс выглядел очень эффектно. И на его фоне их ведущие со своим примитивным реквизитом: резиночки и мешки из-под мусора,  выглядели убого!:smile:

----------


## Djazi

А ещё я хочу поделиться  с вами как у меня прошла вчерашняя свадьба. Вела я  её в столовой, было 70 человек. Не понравилось сразу то, что приехали молодые гости уже хорошо поддатые, в столовой  была ужасная морозилка. Начала первое застолье, сказала  три тоста, смотрю поднимается компания 5 человек и на выход, за ними тут же ещё народ потянулся.  Я им в микрофон: вы куда?- Покурить. Я говорю: а вы разве не в курсе, что  перекур после первого танца молодых? И сказала, что это неуважение к молодым. Один  попросил у меня микрофон и давай там распинаться о своей любви к молодым. Как заело: Я вас люблю!  Я вас люблю! Я вас люблю!
 Невеста какая-то зарёванная приехала. Продлили меня и Диджея на час. С этими их дурацкими перекурами я не успела провести то, что было запланировано  на нормальной свадьбе  мне хватало 6 часов за глаза. Не продавали торт. Оператор ушёл через 4 часа. Не знаю, что уж там за видео у них будет.   Ни  толком  конкурсов, ни прощального танца  со свечами, ни голосования на первенца.... И хоть  меня и благодарили гости, когда я уходила, на душе какой-то неприятный осадок! А Диджея как запарили, столько начальников:  один требует дискотеку 80-х, другому подавай клубняк, третий петь хочет караоке, четвёртому зарубежку. Смотрю на него, а он  бедняга там уже весь задёрганый. Бывает же так. А летом в этой же  столовой  у меня была одна из лучших свадеб!

----------


## ruslava

Инна, аватарка - супер!!!

*Djazi* , Оля, не расстраивайся. Ты делала всё как всегда - на отлично. А то, что они устроили для себя такую свадьбу, которую заслуживают - это их проблеммы. 

А ещё при встрече, наверное, нужно оговаривать с заказчиком: имеют ли право гости вносить свои корректировки в плейлист музыканта. Так как вы профессионалы и знаете композиции, которые придутся по вкусу большинству танцующих, которые подобраны с учётом общего настроения и динамики свадьбы. Пожелания же некоторых гостей часто разнятся с настроением остальных. И  пытаясь угодить какому-то жутко настырному и наглому гостю, мы можем "посадить" всю свадьбу.

Давайте вместе придумаем такие фразы, которые культурно и корректно давали бы понять гостям, что хозяин дискотеки - Диджей, что он работает на платной основе, и отвечает за настроение всей свадьбы. Или типа того, что "Мы все композиции, которые звучат, выбрали с молодожёнами, и что мы не можем, К СОЖАЛЕНИЮ, А ТО ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО БЫ..."  
короче, фразы,придолбаться к которой было бы нельзя, и сказав которые, гости бы отвалили куда подальше, или веселились под то же, что и все...

----------


## Марья

> Давайте вместе придумаем такие фразы, которые культурно и корректно давали бы понять гостям, что хозяин дискотеки - Диджей,


Руслана - хозяин дискотеки не диджей, а заказчик...Просто с заказчиком нужно заранее обговаривать - какая музыка будет играть. Я тоже не сразу к этому пришла, а после того, как на одной свадьбе получился конфликт с друзьями жениха из-за отсутствия у нас зековского шансона. Им по зарез нужно было услышать "А я ушаночку поглубже натяну". И теперь я всегда, когда представляюсь в начале вечера, говорю фразу:"меня зовут ... и я уполномочена молодоженам...." Т.е. заранее обозначаю, что у меня ЕСТЬ ПОЛНОМОЧИЯ... И когда начинаются подобные наезды, сразу ссылаюсь на тех, кто меня нанял. А чтобы пьяные не лезли со своими советами к ди-джею, тоже заранее предупреждаю, что в нашем маленьком коллективе - моя диктатура и без моего разрешения он ничего не включит. Иногда могу пошутить, что, мол, вы же не хотите остаться совсем без музыки, из-за того, что я его уволю за ослушание? Ржут всегда, но соглашаются... И ди-джей тоже принимает эти правила игры..Как только к нему кто-то подходит, он делает извиняющееся лицо и говорит: Я не могу... Спрашивайте у Марины. Мне влетит... А я могу в это время быть просто занята... Когда просят хорошую музыку, но просто не подходящую по случаю, например, когда на свадьбе просят клубняк, RnB, рэп, то просто по-хорошему говорю: ребята, ну здесь же взрослых много.. вы под их музыку танцевать можете, а они под вашу - нет... Как правило соглашаются... В общем, итог: Сначала, прежде всего договориться с заказчиком: раз они тебя нанимают, то автоматически принимают твой стиль работы и это распространяется на музыку. А всем остальным гостям заранее сообщить, что ты здесь главный и тебе это право дали заказчики.
А иногда гости просто подают хорошие идеи. Просят такую музыку, что сразу помечаешь себе в уме: надо, чтоб была... И таким образом совершенствуется музыкальная подборка.

----------


## Ольвия

*innca, VETER NAMERENJA!* Девочки, спасибо Вам. Наверное, мне не хватает или уверенности, или опыта. Я мнительная и согласна с Олей *Djazi*, хочется, чтобы свадьбы и тебе приносили удовольствие... :Aga:  
Playlist я всегда заранее оговариваю с заказчиком. Однажды  у меня на свадьбе невсте захотелось дискотеку  80-х. Нужной песни не оказалось, так она вырубила музыку и стала включать муз.автомат. Вот это был цирк. На всю жизнь запомнила.

----------


## optimistka17

> А чтобы пьяные не лезли со своими советами к ди-джею, тоже заранее предупреждаю, что в нашем маленьком коллективе - моя диктатура и без моего разрешения он ничего не включит.


 В таком случае, Марина, могу только посочувствовать тебе, что ты работаешь не только за себя, но и за диджея. 
 Мало того, что тебе как ведущей надо отбиваться в случае, если тебя просят провести конкурс с перекатыванием яиц или усадить гостей за стол, потому как какой-то гоблин срочно выпить хочет, а ты например знаешь, что горячее блюдо не готово и тарелки еще не поменяли, а значить усаживать гостей нельзя.... Так тебе еще 100% надо знать и весь материал музыкальный, чтобы четко ориентироваться,-это клубняк,который не подойдет, а это заунывная музыка, которая разгонит танцующих с танцплощадки и усадит за стол.
 Нет уж ки! Пусть сам диджей и объясняет, что если у него нет какой-то песни из дискотеки 80х, то взамен он может предложить вот эту...
 А если просят бред, то находит повод как убедить пьянь отказаться от своих требований.
 Я не хочу быть вечной мамочкой, за спиной которой прячутся диджеи...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Инна, аватарка - супер!!!


  VETER NAMERENJA, ruslava, Девочки, спасибо за комплименты! :Oj:  
А с музыкой и требованиями гостей я тоже стараюсь поступать так - говорю, что плейлист подобрали молодые, поэтому прийдется его придерживаться, мы с вами здесь гости, а они хозяева. Самых молодых убеждаю, что только опыт работы на банкетах позволяет набрать такой плейлист, что б потанцевали все возрастные категории ваших гостей, так же объясняю, что при помощи музыки можно регулировать ход банкета - если надо всех поднять ( например, когда меняют блюда), то необходимо самые заводные треки включить, и наоборот - музыку позануднее - все сядут..., поэтому тратить время подготовки к свадьбе на музыку - совершенно бесполезное дело, вы мне за это платите, поэтому просто доверьтесь моему опыту. Вот на июнь невеста меня замучила с музыкой, я ей отправила список дискотечный из 200 песен, сказала - то, что вам не нравится категорически, вычеркните, а все остальное будет звучать, она согласилась, ничего не вычеркнула. И я смело буду говорить гостям - что плейлист одобрен молодыми. 
Но, на свадьбе все проще - а корпоративки - как убеждать этих клиентов, которые пихают свои тыщи и просят всякий бред?:frown:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Темку замечательную подняли насчёт музыки. У каждого из нас есть свои истории, которые и переживаний нам добавили и нервов.
*Марья*,*optimistka17*, - это ещё раз доказывает, что у  каждого свой стиль приемлемый именно для него. Я тоже стараюсь не вмешиваться в работу диджея, хотя знаю всю программу, все новинки, и помогаю только если дочь об этом попросит. Раньше переживали, если вдруг чего-то у нас не было. Теперь привыкли, просто говорим, что этого нет. Бывают конечно ну такие назойливые, ну такие надоедливые! Никуда от этого не денешься. Все мы работаем с людьми и они все разные. 
Djazi, не переживай из-за свадьбы. Я всегда повторяю, что на 70% успех любого праздника зависит от людей, которые на него пришли, а остальные 30% - от нас. Если люди ничего не хотят, это уже их проблеммы.

----------


## Марья

> что ты работаешь не только за себя, но и за диджея.


Вот за него я точно не работаю. Я просто хочу, чтобы его не отвлекали, когда он мне нужен.



> надо отбиваться в случае, если тебя просят провести конкурс с перекатыванием яиц


ни разу не просили...




> потому как какой-то гоблин срочно выпить хочет


А в случае с гоблинами моя практика себя и оправдывает. Я гоблина пошлю и он пойдет. А если его пошлет мой диджей, будет драка. Гоблины и ищут предлога, чтобы драку устроить. А так он пойдет и нажрется в одинокого, если стол еще не готов. Потому как, если стол еще не готов, его из гостей никто и не поддержит, потому что в это время они все будут со мной.



> Так тебе еще 100% надо знать и весь материал музыкальный, чтобы четко ориентироваться,-это клубняк,который не подойдет, а это заунывная музыка, которая разгонит танцующих с танцплощадки и усадит за стол.


Музыку люблю и разбираюсь в ней. RnB, рэп просто обожаю и тоже ориентируюсь в репертуаре. Я ЗНАЮ репертуар своего диджея и поэтому не трудно ответить подошедшему гостю - есть ли у нас это и подмигнуть диджею в знак того, что я разрешаю это включить



> Я не хочу быть вечной мамочкой, за спиной которой прячутся диджеи...


я не мамочка, я с ним СОТРУДничаю, мы делаем одну работу.

----------


## БОС

за пять лет работы драка была только раз!!! Сначала моя свадьба дралась с соседней, а потом моя дралась между собой - прикольно!!!

----------


## Марья

*БОС*,
 Оксан, а у меня за 9 лет ни разу не было драки. Если я ВЕДУщая, я веду всё, я рулю праздником. А компенсируется это очень просто - разницей в гонораре.

----------


## Ольвия

> *БОС*,
>  ... А компенсируется это очень просто - разницей в гонораре.


В смысле?

----------


## Януська

Тю, Джази, дорогая, нашла из-за чего расстраиваться. Честно говоря, все то что ты перечислила, у меня практически на каждой второй свадьбе: уже поддатые гости, постоянно бегающие на перекур. Я вообще никогда не строю, когда народ хочет покурить. Если, например, на моей свадьбе 5 человек встало и пошлО, я никогда в жизни не буду говорить: А вы куда?. Пусть идут. Я просто подхожу к молодым и говорю: Ребята, гости начали выходить из-за стола  покурить, так что я объявляю перекур. Они, всегда со мной соглашаются. Я объявляю перекур на 10 минут. Все желающие организованно выходят, а через отведенное время возвращаются. И мы продолжаем дальше. 
Просто я думаю, что нельзя гостей останавливать, все же люди отдыхают, и если хотят покурить, то пусть курят. Зато потом в конце свадьбы, когда меня благодарят, всегда говорят: Спасибо, все было так ненавязчиво, так легко и время пробежало незаметно.

----------


## Вета

Кто не курит, тот как я, долго не понимает, а зачем это они пошли, ещё только 15 минут посидели??? Всё пришло с опытом, так же как и Яна - объявляю перекур и уже не 5, а 10-15 курящих организованно выходят, возвращаются и мы продолжаем...

----------


## optimistka17

> Оксан, а у меня за 9 лет ни разу не было драки


 C чем тебя и поздравляю. Повезло и с заказчиками и сама, видимо все правильно рулила. Но есть мудрое выражение,-от сумы и от тюрьмы не зарекайся. Дай Бог, чтобы не попалась компашка, которая чихала на всех и каждого....



> Я просто хочу, чтобы его не отвлекали, когда он мне нужен.


 Диджей ведет танцевальную программу, выполняет по мере необходимости заказы гостей, а он тебе в это время нужен?
 Если у вас оговоренный в это время танцевальный конкурс, он сам в состоянии  отшить надоедающего гостя. И если диджей умный человек, то сделает это корректно, культурно, ничем не спровоцируя не то, что драку, а любой конфликт погаснет на корню...



> я не мамочка, я с ним СОТРУДничаю, мы делаем одну работу.


 А я не делаю одну работу с диджеем. У нас цель одна,-хороший праздник на радость всем гостям, а дублировать работу  диджея, даже получая больший гонорар все равно не вижу необходимости.



> Но, на свадьбе все проще - а корпоративки - как убеждать этих клиентов, которые пихают свои тыщи и просят всякий бред?


 Как ни печально иногда приходится и бред ставить  Ведь и платит тот , кто заказывает музыку.Очень редко, как исключение. Вот только поставим мы бред тогда, когда надо танцы завершить, за стол усадить. И скажем при этом , что эта композиция звучит по заказу такого-то гостя... Чтоб остальные гости не подумали , что у нас с головой не все в порядке.



> я тоже стараюсь поступать так - говорю, что плейлист подобрали молодые, поэтому прийдется его придерживаться, мы с вами здесь гости, а они хозяева.


 Вот именно это и может в культурной форме сказать диджей. Потому как даже если танцы идут, я все равно чем=то занята, то шоу -балет отведу переодеться, музыку у них взять, то с похитителями договаривсюсь когда и как они будут воровать туфельку или невесту, или шоу двойников из гостей готовлю, переодевалку какую-то. Разве ж я в это время буду в музыку вмешиваться? На то он и диджей, чтоб он делал свое дело , а я свое. Я именно так и понимаю  сотрудничество...



> это ещё раз доказывает, что у каждого свой стиль приемлемый именно для него


 Как не крути, а все равно каждый останется при своем мнении. И это по своему хорошо....

----------


## optimistka17

> Кто не курит, тот как я, долго не понимает, а зачем это они пошли, ещё только 15 минут посидели??? Всё пришло с опытом, так же как и Яна - объявляю перекур и уже не 5, а 10-15 курящих организованно выходят, возвращаются и мы продолжаем...


 Я сама не курю, но курящих вполне понимаю и перекуры объявляю регулярно.
 Правильно говорит наш Ильич,  если инициативу гостей нельзя погасить, то ее надо возглавить...
 Я даже к молодым не бегаю спрашивать. Только увидела первых гостей, которые с места подорвались на выход, тут же в микрофон предлагаю всем желающим присоедениться к курильщикам, не забыв вернуться в зал минуток через 7-8. В редких случаях, во время 1 застолья будет 2 перекура. А если никто сам не подрывается из-за стола раньше положенного времени, то в любом случае под конец 1 застолья перед началом  1танца перекур будет. Это , чтоб избежать хождения во время 1 танца или танца родителей...

----------


## Djazi

> Я просто подхожу к молодым и говорю: Ребята, гости начали выходить из-за стола покурить, так что я объявляю перекур. Они, всегда со мной соглашаются. Я объявляю перекур на 10 минут. Все желающие организованно выходят, а через отведенное время возвращаются. И мы продолжаем дальше.


Янусь, а что остальные во время этого перекура делают?-сидят за столом? И просто играет музыка фончиком?



> Кто не курит, тот как я, долго не понимает, а зачем это они пошли, ещё только 15 минут посидели??? Всё пришло с опытом, так же как и Яна - объявляю перекур и уже не 5, а 10-15 курящих организованно выходят, возвращаются и мы продолжаем...


Девчонки, я попробую сделать как вы. Но ведь дело в том, что когда приезжают молодые,  я итак  делаю перерыв на 10 минут  и предупреждаю, чтобы они накурились, потому что  у нас после этого будет первое застолье, в течении которого я  очень  прошу гостей  не устраивать хождения. Иначе это будет некрасиво.
Ну что же, видимо, у меня действительно, маловато опыта ещё.  Попробую сделать как вы, спасибо за совет :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

Да-да-да!!! Я тоже, когда вижу, что гости начинают выходить на перекур, объявляю перерыв и говорю, что хотя негоже до первого танца вставать из-за стола, но для вас, дорогие гости, мы сделаем исключение!
Многие мне просто жутко благодарны за это!:smile: 

Если у нас просят шансон тюремный или клубняк, объясняю очень доброжелательно, что шансон - просто не в формате события, расходится с тематикой свадьбы, а клубняк - можно запустить, когда "обязательная" программа будет выполнена и взрослые уже начнут расходиться. Говорю: вы же здесь не одни, ребята...
А если я работаю с чужими музыкантами или ди-джеем, то всегда отсылаю гостей к нему со всеми претензиями по поводу музыки... Но я так делаю только в том случае, если действительно играет какая-то хрень, и я согласна с гостями...
Если человек строит из себя профессионала, пусть сам мотивирует подбор репертуара...

----------


## Djazi

> Только увидела первых гостей, которые с места подорвались на выход, тут же в микрофон предлагаю всем желающим присоедениться к курильщикам, не забыв вернуться в зал минуток через 7-8. В редких случаях, во время 1 застолья будет 2 перекура. А если никто сам не подрывается из-за стола раньше положенного времени, то в любом случае под конец 1 застолья перед началом 1танца перекур будет. Это , чтоб избежать хождения во время 1 танца или танца родителей...


Людмила, спасибо за науку :flower:   Век живи- век учись!

----------


## Раюшка

> когда приезжают молодые, я итак делаю перерыв на 10 минут и предупреждаю, чтобы они накурились,


Оля, не парься!!! Солдат спит - служба идёт!!!
После приезда молодых перерыв обычно делают, чтобы люди могли снять верхнюю одежду, причесаться, пардон, санузел посетить... 
Если человек курящий, он не накурится "впрок".
А во время перекуров просто играет фоновая музыка... Я говорю: кто не курит, может воспользоваться перерывом в других целях...

----------


## Djazi

> Да-да-да!!! Я тоже, когда вижу, что гости начинают выходить на перекур, объявляю перерыв и говорю, что хотя негоже до первого танца вставать из-за стола, но для вас, дорогие гости, мы сделаем исключение!
> Многие мне просто жутко благодарны за это!


Девочки, милые, спасибо за поддержку! А то я так расстроилась, думала, раз народ поднялся, то я  что-то делаю не так. Просто  мне раньше везло и это всего второй раз, когда гости встали среди первого застолья и пошли...

----------


## Януська

Фиг с ним с перекуром, меня больше раздражает, когда гости за стол бегут садиться раньше молодоженов. На одной свадьбе у меня вообще был кошмар, молодый еще стоят подарки принимают, а те гости которые уже подарили побежали за стол, шампанское открывают, салаты накладывают...сидят жуют. Я такого неуважения к молодоженам, никогда раньше не видела.

----------


## optimistka17

> те гости которые уже подарили побежали за стол, шампанское открывают, салаты накладывают...сидят жуют. Я такого неуважения к молодоженам, никогда раньше не видела.


 Очень редко , но такое действительно бывают. Это ж не гости-это быдло....Потому я и говорю. Раньше на работу принимали , проверяли кто как кушает, а сегодня проверяют , кто как веселиться на свадьбе намерен. Вот кто уже к трапезе приступил, тот и будет во всех конкурсах участвовать. Надеюсь , все помнят, что пить мы будем только тогда когда молодые займут место за столом.
 Говорю это в микрофон.
 И пусть только попробует какой гад выпить... Я таким взглядом на него посмотрю, что он ,боюсь под стол провалиться. И гости это чувствуют...

----------


## Януська

Так вот именно, что это не ко мне неуважение, а к молодоженам.
У меня на одной свадьбе очередной "звездун" из числа гостей, все встревал в каждую мою фразу. Я слово, он десять. Я его подковырнула немного, а он мне в ответ хихикая:  Я вам так всю свадьбу сегодня попорчу. А так как все гости в этот момент стояли в свадебном коридоре, готовясь встречать молодых, то все это слышали. А я ему тоже, во всеуслышанье, и ответила: Уважаемый, а как вас зовут? Он: Виталий. Я: Так вот, дорогой Виталий, мне вы ничего не испортите, так как назавтра я не буду вас помнить даже в лицо. А вот кому вы сможете все испортить, так это молодоженам. Если ваша цель на свадьбе именно такая, то я вас поздравляю :)! Вы бы видели как он весь скукожился под взглядами 50-ти гостей...и куда только бравада подевалась. Всю свадьбу сидел "хвост поджавши".

----------


## Djazi

> Раньше на работу принимали , проверяли кто как кушает, а сегодня проверяют , кто как веселиться на свадьбе намерен. Вот кто уже к трапезе приступил, тот и будет во всех конкурсах участвовать.


Вот это я  себе в цитатник занесу:) :Ok:

----------


## Раюшка

Куда чаще бывает, когда гости за столом кучкуются и бухают, не дожидаясь тоста... Я всегда напоминаю, что пьём мы все вместе, мы отныне - большая дружная семья, напоминаю, чем отличается пьянка от пира... Но раздражает меня это, конечно, конкретно...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Слушайте, век живи, век учись. Я тоже никогда не устраивала организованных перекуров. Наверное потому что сама не курю и не понимаю людей. Буду теперь делать как вы, давайте-ка милые, покурите сходите. И не будут они отделжными групками отлучаться.



> Янусь, а что остальные во время этого перекура делают?-сидят за столом? И просто играет музыка фончиком?


Присоединяюсь к вопросу.

----------


## Януська

Отвечаю. Ничего не делают :) Звучит фоновая музыка, сидят едят, общаются...
Вообще девочки, не знаю согласятся ли со мной другие опытные ведущие, но за 7 лет стажа, я научилась наряду со всем, не бояться висяков и пауз. Очень часто от людей слышишь: Тамаду было не заткнуть...Тамада поесть не давала...Тамада задолбала со своими конкурсами... и т.д. И я понимаю, почему так происходит. Встречала таких ведущих, у которых какой-то комплекс. Ей, кажется, что если люди просто сидят, то им скучно, или она плохо свою работу выполняет и т.д. И поэтому она старается постоянно что то делать. 
Эта навязчивость напрягает людей. Не надо думать, что без тебя (тамада) праздник кончится. Твоя задача ненавязчиво развлекать гостей.

----------


## maknata

> не знаю согласятся ли со мной другие опытные ведущие, но за 7 лет стажа, я научилась наряду со всем, не бояться висяков и пауз.


 :Aga:  Очень даже согласимся! Иногда для родственников живущих далеко друг от друга эта свадьба чуть ли не единственный повод повидаться за много лет. Им ведь тоже между собой хочется пообщаться, а не только нас слушать. Так что в таких случаях - лёгкая фоновая музычка и пущай курят. Хотя у нас это очень редкое явление, но даже не из  воспитанности, а от того, что столы обычно ставят большой буквой "П", и хорошо курильщикам которые скраешку сидят, но вот те кто в срединке - терпють до победного :Aga:   А вообще первый стол на сельской свадьбе это что-то! Меньше 45 минут не бывает. Так как я  куряющая аки паровоз, то и сама начинаю подгонять родителей - "Может давайте народ на танцы?:wink: " Обычно меня слушаются, но были однажды родители, которые мне в четыре голоса говорили - "Да вы что? Какие танцы? Пусть народ покушает!" И так народ "кушал" целых полтора часа ( я ,к слову сказать ,успела трижды сбегать покурить).

----------


## Инна Р.

> Ну что же, видимо, у меня действительно, маловато опыта ещё.


Ой, девочки, у меня наверное опыта еще меньше, потому что перекуры я не объявляю совсем и не рассказываю - можно ходить или нет, и какое у нас застолье будет... Все это как то само собой решается! Если хотя бы трое ( в первом самом важном столе) встали и пошли курить, я хватаю сигарету и чешу с ними. Остальные куряги увидев это идут следом! Откурим дружно и всех за стол! У меня таких проблем нет. А вот на юбилеях я не переношу паузы ( не понимаю чем они от пауз на свадьбах отличаются, но отличаются), поэтому забиваю программу поплотнее. Недавно гости приходили и рассказали, что были на свадьбе и тамада все время говорила, а им жевать неудобно, когда человек говорит. Поэтому они ложили вилки и слушали и не поели! Наверно обо мне тоже так говорят. Но разве они должны сидеть и слушать - они ведь кушать должны, независимо от того говорит тамада или молчит?:redface:

----------


## Раюшка

Я помню себя первые пару лет - всё старалась напичкать программу информацией и играми, всё не покидало навязчивое ощущение, будто не вырабатываю свои деньги... Старалась, рвала  :Jopa:  .
А потом постепенно научилась приспускать на тормозах, расслабляться и получать удовольствие...:biggrin:  И ко всему, о чём сейчас говорят на форуме, я постепенно пришла сама, нежно набивая шишки собственным лбом.
И со временем научилась чувствовать - нужен кому-то в данный момент мой трындёж или нет...
Не бойтесь горького опыта, ведь опыт ценен любой!!!!

----------


## Ольвия

Я всегда смотрю на компанию, но у меня никогда до 1 танца не выходили: не успевают. На 1 столе у меня алкогольный темп мощный. Я даю людям поесть, но тем не менее, танцевать люди у меня выходят веселые (не менее 7 рюмок за 1 столом). И у меня есть привычка приставать с микрофоном к ОПАЗДУНАМ ( я ведь училка - зауч по воспитательной работе), так что другие сидят за столом  и не рыпаются, чтобы не нарваться на мой чудо-микрофон.:biggrin: 
http://olgahol.77@mail.ru

----------


## Раюшка

> На 1 столе у меня алкогольный темп мощный. Я даю людям поесть, но тем не менее, танцевать люди у меня выходят веселые


Главное, не перестараться, чтобы танцевать люди выходили, а не выползали...:biggrin: 
А у меня 1-й стол - тоже около 6-7 тостов. Но я люблю говорить: каждый пьёт ЧТО хочет и СКОЛЬКО хочет... Кто-то пригубит, кто-то выпьет до дна, главное, чтобы побольше добрых искренних пожеланий успели сказать... Этим я снимаю с себя ответственность за "дровянистое" состояние гостей... Терпеть не могу выражения "тамада НАПОИЛА гостей"...:eek:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Терпеть не могу выражения "тамада НАПОИЛА гостей"...


А у меня пьяные только на одной свадьбе были, причем все кроме молодых(молодые шампанское пили), мы с официантами решили, что у них водка паленая (они сами покупали), свидетель один раз напился, а так всегда нормальные люди! Даже мой собственный муж, который быстро хмелеет, если сидит с гостями, а я работаю праздник для друзей, очень приличным возращается домой, тащит сумки мою, аппаратуру. Утром говорит - выпить толком не дала!:smile:

----------


## Ольвия

> Терпеть не могу выражения "тамада НАПОИЛА гостей"...:eek:


Я даже задумалась?!:eek:  Но за 7 лет тамадовства, у меня невменяемо пьяный был только 1 (крестный отец): он приехал уже пьяным, но до 2 стола, когда каравай резать, я его так поганяла, куда той хмель и делся. Вообще, по моему, это вопрос ку4льтуры. Я почти вообще не пью, не люблю я этого дела, и никакая тамада меня не напоит!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Как ни печально иногда приходится и бред ставить Ведь и платит тот , кто заказывает музыку.


А я не включаю! Ни за какие деньги! Корпоративок у меня всего две было, и проблема с музыкой только на одной возникла. Там гость припер диск, старье какое то иностранное(его диск я каплю послушала до начала и сразу сказала, что это включать не буду, дома послушаете), я не соглашалась включать, и он мне стал деньги совать , сначала тыщу, яему назад в карман, потом две положил, назад не смогла сунуть, но и музыку не включила! Пришел зло бросил на стол пятитысячную купюру, я все эти деньги взяла, подошла к их ген. директорше - отдала ей и объяснила ситуацию. Она с ним поговорила, он обиженный оделся и ушел, вместе со своими деньгами!:smile: Я виновато посмотрела на ген.директоршу, она подняла большой палец, махнула в его сторону и улыбнулась, из чего я сделала вывод - что никого его уход не огорчит! И дальше пошел нормальный праздник! Я думала всегда - что работа диджея оплачена и сюда входит включать музыку по просьбам клиентов, это же не ресторанные певцы, которым оплачивают клиенты каждую заказанную песню. Поэтому возьми я деньги и включив для него это все, я получила бы сразу массу претензий от гостей! А зачем мне это надо? Или может я, не права и деньги можно брать? Хотя я всеравно не смогу!

----------


## Раюшка

Инночка, ну, одну песенку можно... Компромиссный вариант... Но если гость входит во вкус, тогда уже начинаешь объяснять, что твоя задача - "удовлетворять" всех понемножку, а не его одного...:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> Я думала всегда - что работа диджея оплачена и сюда входит включать музыку по просьбам клиентов


 Да. Именно поэтому иногда приходится ставить бред. Вот смотри, тебя попросил поставить эту песню рядовой сотрудник. ты отказала ему и угодила всем. А если бы просьба такой дурацкой песни исходила  не от рядового сотрудника, а от генерального директора?Тогда как? Генеральному ты тоже отказала бы? 
 А я в этом случае попыталась бы поставить эту песню тогда, когда люди пошли к столу... Именно в тот момент, когда подали горяче блюдо или что-то в этом роде. Но если такой настырный гость попался, то все же его удовлетворить...

----------


## Инна Р.

> А если бы просьба такой дурацкой песни исходила не от рядового сотрудника, а от генерального директора?Тогда как? Генеральному ты тоже отказала бы?


Не знаю, мне кажется директора - люди умные! У меня был юбилей, где 9 ген. директоров сидели (ты мне к нему готовиться помогала- с Иван Иванычем!), так ниодной заявки от них не поступило! И музыкой они были довольны и всем остальным. А не включаю категорично потому, что пришла к этому методом проб. По началу включала и клубняк и Шакиру... реакция всегда одна - ВСЕ бегут и выключить немедленно требуют, просят поставить Стаса Михайлова, Блестящих, как обычно... :smile:

----------


## optimistka17

Каждая линия поведения по-своему правильная и все приходят к этому методом проб и ошибок.
 Я повторюсь, не предлагаю выполнять все заявки. Просто бред у меня ставится как исключение. Но с обязательным объявлением , кто это заказал... Подойдет следущий гость с бредовой идеей, я  или диджей не будем тут же ставить, а скажем, что у нас очередь заявок, которые мы обещали выполнить. И его номер ,образно говоря ,148... Или какой-то другой выход найдем. Вроде как и не отказали, но и не поставили...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Подойдет следущий гость с бредовой идеей, я или диджей не будем тут же ставить, а скажем, что у нас очередь заявок, которые мы обещали выполнить. И его номер ,образно говоря ,148...


Вот, правильно! А я выкручиваться не умею! Не везде прямота кстати приходится. Хотя с другой стороны, если дотошного гостя сразу не осадить, он весь вечер нудить будет, и весь вечер в напряге будешь работать! Поэтому тут и не знаю, как лучше! Я по жизни люблю прямо ответить.:smile:

----------


## Раюшка

> Генеральному ты тоже отказала бы?


Если Генеральный - дурак, то это - Дегенеральный директор.:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> Если Генеральный - дурак, то это - Дегенеральный директор.
> __________________


 Но ведь на его деньги коллектив гуляет... И мы, ведущие и музыканты ,благодаря этому зарабатываем.
 Знали бы вы, как мне со своим учительским прошлым, тяжело было к этому привыкнуть.
 Мы,-сфера услуг.
 И всегда должны помнить,-ЗАКАЗЧИК ВСЕГДА ПРАВ!

----------


## Ильич

Никогда, ни за какие деньги не работаю на открытом зале. И никому не советую... 
Никогда хорошо не получится...
Хочешь праздника? Сними маленькое кафе и будет тебе праздник!

----------


## Ильич

*innca*,
Я немножко фото почистил, а то уж больно темное...
Плиззз... :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

:Oj:  Ой, Владимир Ильич! Загар убрал..., ну наверное так правильнее, спасибо!

----------


## Ильич

*innca*,
Можно и позагаристее...

----------


## maknata

Ой, ребятки! На днях купила книгу Олега Бутаева "1000 шпаргалок для тамады" РИПОЛ классик. Москва 2008.
Ребята, большей хрени я ещё не видела.. жуть! 
Вот вам выдержка :
" Весёлое оживление вызывают обычно стихи, допускающие несколько вариантов концовки, как приличный, так и не вполне. Первым всегда называют вариант неприличный
Маша-самбистка шла через парк,
Вдруг из кустов сексуальный маньяк!
Долго неслися крики и писки -
Нет у маньяка... "
(приличный вариант - "Московской прописки")
Остальное даже не хочется читать..:redface: 
Так что если кому попадётся - не берите эту хрень..

----------


## Раюшка

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Наташенька! Можно ЫСЧО парочку стих....чков? Поржать очень хоЦЦа...
Дабы не сочли за флуд, скинь в темку приколов, плиззз!!!

----------


## Ольвия

Девочки и мальчики! Помогите, у меня на комп. выскакивает какая-то штука с ключевым словом *SPYWARE*.  Простите, что  не в тему, Но звонить кому-то уже поздно, а я в этом деле еще баран. Что мне делать???

----------


## maknata

*Раюшка*,
 Ща скину в тему "Игры которые не стоит проводить"))))

----------


## Ларисочка

*maknata*,
 может я и не в тему,но подскажите,почему на каждой странице у меня запрашивают авторизацию?

----------


## maknata

*Ларисочка*,
 Ларис! Если честно - не знаю, это может быть связано и с Вашим браузером, и с профилактикой форума и с чем угодно... В принципе - я обычный юзер, но не компьютерный гений :Aga:   А то что я модератор - дык я точно такой же пользователь форума, просто у меня на экране высвечивается на пару кнопок больше...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> может я и не в тему


При регистрации поставь галочку в "запомнить" и проблем не будет.

----------


## Ларисочка

> А то что я модератор - дык я точно такой же пользователь форума, просто у меня на экране высвечивается на пару кнопок больше...
> __________________


Этого же надо заслужить!



> При регистрации поставь галочку в "запомнить" и проблем не будет.


у меня там стоит галочка. Ладно,посмотрю,как будет дальше,а потом что-нибудь придумаю.

----------


## Инна Р.

> maknata,
> может я и не в тему,но подскажите,почему на каждой странице у меня запрашивают авторизацию?


У меня такое было два месяца мучилась, потом поменяла пароль и он запомнился, попробуй!:smile:

----------


## Ларисочка

*innca*,
 :flower:

----------


## SwetlanaF

Девочки раскажите пожалуйста  про музыкальную шкатулку.

----------


## Курица

> Знали бы вы, как мне со своим учительским прошлым, тяжело было к этому привыкнуть.
> Мы,-сфера услуг.
> И всегда должны помнить,-ЗАКАЗЧИК ВСЕГДА ПРАВ!


Как я Вас, Людмила. понимаю... Я такая же... со своим учительским настоящим... И любимым хобби в виде "сферы..услуг"

----------


## optimistka17

> Девочки раскажите пожалуйста про музыкальную шкатулку


 Все очень просто. Под музыку передаем шкатулку. если музыка оборвалась. Человек открывает шкатулку, вынимает карточку, читает,выполняет. Получается что-то типа фантов. Если бросил или уронил,-сам себя наказал . Мы с Олей Джази только недавно этот вопрос обсуждали. Вот наши с ней совместные задания...

- С соседом или соседкой справа изобразить объятия Ромео и Джульетты.

- Зажать нос пальцами и спеть любимую песенку

- Поцеловать соседа или соседку слева от себя.

- Объясниться в любви всем присутствующим пантомимой

- Спеть вместе со всеми гостями песню  про зайцев

- Станцевать цыганочку, собрав табор из гостей

- Станцевать лезгинку

- Станцевать страстный танец вокруг «живого» шеста

-Показать походку пьяного человека

-Поцеловать руку юбилярше

-Рассказать детское стихотворение, взобравшись на стул

-Надуть громадный шар, пока не лопнет, обеспечив тем самым салют

- Изобразить скульптурную группу» Рабочий и колхозница»

-Изобразить скульптурную группу «Мы с Мухтаром на границе»

- Пробежаться по залу с парочкой друзей, словно тройка резвых лошадей.

-Показать походку модели на подиуме

Выверните свою сумочку или карманы и подарите своему соседу что-то ценное на память

----------


## Djazi

> Мы с Олей Джази только недавно этот вопрос обсуждали. Вот наши с ней совместные задания...


Вот только вчера на юбилее  проводила шкатулочку. И новые задания опробовала. Особенно  понравилось мне и гостям:
- Исполнить песню  Про зайцев (три человека). Причём не просто исполнить, а заменяя слова песни движениями. А поёт  оригинал, конечно:). Ох, как же они косили траву, а как дубы показывали- супер!!!

-Надуть громадный шар, пока не лопнет, обеспечив тем самым салют
(Для этого задания я поросила взять в  группу поддержки кого-то из гостей) Выходят в центр  зала , где уже стоят два стула и два лодочных насоса , на концы которых надеты огромные шары,  ну такие с длинными резинками на концах, ставим  музыку  Мы насосы( дискотека Авария) и понеслось!
- Изобразить скульптурную группу» Рабочий и колхозница»

-Изобразить скульптурную группу «Мы с Мухтаром на границе»
(Особенно Мы с  Мухтаром на границе эффектно смотрится, все сразу фотоаппараты похватали:))))

- Пробежаться по залу с парочкой друзей, словно тройка резвых лошадей.
Как раз вчера на юбилей  я брала с собой  Шарики колбаски -  ШДМ, крутить разных зверюшек и вот мне пришла идея, я сделала белых лошадей из этих шариков. На конце головки такие. И вот вышли три парня, а я им достаю таких коней и они под Песню  Три белых коня очень резво скакали по залу.

Я давно провожу эту шкатулочку. Задания в ней как отдельные конкурсы, Так что можно проводить  её в течении всего вечера. Сели за стол, тостик и продолжение Шкатулки:)
Людмиле_ Оптимистке отдельное спасибо за  новые задания. :flower:  
Конкурс стал ещё интереснее.

----------


## Ольвия

*optimistka17, Djazi* , большое-пребольшое спасибо.  :flower:   :Ok:  Дополнила себе новые задания.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*optimistka17*,
*Djazi*,
 Спасибо за шкатулочку, а то я проводила её в другом вариенте - песни петь или истории рассказывать. Испытаю  теперь вашу версию, думаю с такими заданиями интереснее будет.

----------


## Djazi

> Дополнила себе новые задания.


Олечка, а ты свои задания  тоже напиши , пожалуйста :flower:

----------


## SwetlanaF

Огромное вам спасибо. А, что если все задания сделать в стихотворной форме. Например:

ИЗОБРАЗИ НАМ ПЛАЧЬ МЛАДЕНЦА
И ПОЛУЧИШЬ ПОЛОТЕНЦЕ

ВОТ ТЕБЕ БУТЫЛКА ВОДКИ
ТОЛЬКО САМ ЕЕ НЕ ПЕЙ
А ГУСИННОЮ ПОХОДКОЙ 
ИДИ И ВСЕМ ГОСТЯМ РАЗЛЕЙ

СПОЙ НАМ ПЕСНЮ ПРО ЛЮБОВЬ
И ПОЛУЧИШЬ ТЫ МАРКОВЬ

НЕ ПЕЧАЛЬСЯ, НЕ ГОРЮЙ,
ВСТАНЬ СОСЕДА ПОЦЕЛУЙ

ПО ЗАЛУ ПРОБЕГИСЬ СКОРЕЙ
КАК ТРОЙКА РЕЗВЫХ ЛОШАДЕЙ
ЧТОБ ВЫГЛЯДЕЛО ЭТО КЛАССНО
БЕРИ С СОБОЙ ДВОИХ ДРУЗЕЙ

----------


## Ольвия

*SwetlanaF,*   :Ok:

----------


## Dium

*SwetlanaF*,*optimistka17, Djazi,*  :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

> , что если все задания сделать в стихотворной форме


 В стихотворной, так в стихотворной....


   Какая радость , постарайся же в срок.,
 Взобравшись на стул, прочитать нам стишок!

 Как настоящий джигит, собирайте друзей
 Лезгинку исполните нам поскорей !

Взгляните налево, а после направо,-
Соседа целовать имеете вы право!

 Соседа, соседку зовите сейчас
У вас лишь минута , а вовсе не час.
 Звездный миг для вас сейчас настал,-
Покажите как Ромео Джульетту обнимал

Пальцами нос ненедолго зажмите
Исполните песню ту, что хотите...

Украдкой не смотрите вы в окно,-
Исполните песню. "А нам все равно"
Гостям предложите вам помогать
И действия в песне все показать

Мечтаете вы показать здесь стриптиз?-
Тогда несомненно получите приз..
Возле шеста живого размяться
За страстный танец вам точно воздастся.

 Может и немного вы сегодня пили
Надеемся, что славно закусили
 Походкой пьяницы здесь вы пройдите...
Зрителей игрою убедите...

Размять сегодня легкие вы получили шанс
Аплодисменты зрителей,-лишь маленький аванс 
Перчатки (шарики)Надуйте до тех пор, 
Пока  их взрыв не огласит простор


Роль скульптора отведена для вас 
"Рабочего с колхозницей" создайте вы сейчас
А кто вам в этом будет помогать,
Вам доведется самому решать

"Мы с Мухтаром на границе",
Это новая страница
А для творчества,-простор
И отбросим разговор

Вы удостоены особой чести,-
Поцелуйте руку невесте!!!

 Как ходит модель,-известно лишь вам
Отбросьте смущенье и покажите нам...

----------


## Djazi

> В стихотворной, так в стихотворной....


Людочка, как всегда огромный РЕСПЕКТ! :flower:  



> А, что если все задания сделать в стихотворной форме.


Светлана, и вам спасибо :flower:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Дорогие девчонки!!! Большой пардон перед нашими мужчинами. Мне сегодня знакомая девушка видеооператор Жанна прислала молитву. Рекомендуется читать восхищенно утром и вечером, глядя на себя любимую в зеркало. мне очень понравилось!!!
Молитва о себе

Я такая Лапочка!
Я такая Цаца!
На меня, Красавицу
Не налюбоваться!
Я такая Умница!
Я такая Краля!
Вы такой Красавицы
Сроду не видали!
Я себя, любимую
Холю и лелею!
Ах, какие плечики!
Ах, какая шея!
Талия осиная,
Бархатная кожа -
С каждым днем красивее,
С каждым днем моложе!
Зубки, как жемчужинки -
С каждым днем прочнее!
Ножки - загляденье -
С каждым днем стройнее!
Волосы шикарные -
Вам и не мечталось!
На троих готовили -
Мне одной досталось!
Никого не слушаю,
Коль стыдят и хают!
ПОТОМУ ЧТО ЛУЧШАЯ!
ПОТОМУ ЧТО ЗНАЮ!

*Тебе посвящается
Читать 6 раз в день!*

----------


## Раюшка

Светлана,  :Ok:  ! Только почему молитва? Это заклинание!:biggrin:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Только почему молитва? Это заклинание!


За что купила, за то и продаю, как мне девочка прислала, я дословно скопировала!!! А заклинание, или молитва - как кому нравится, главное - ХОРОШЕЕ НАСТРОЕНИЕ, ПРАВДА???? :biggrin:

----------


## Раюшка

Канэшна, да!!!:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> главное - ХОРОШЕЕ НАСТРОЕНИЕ, ПРАВДА????


 Настроение улучшается, когда Светлана на Форум возвращается. А то ведь писали обе пока в Тюмени  с Мариной общались, а теперь обе пропалиииииииииииииииии!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Настроение улучшается, когда Светлана на Форум возвращается*

Людмила, спасибо на добром слове, как бальзам на душу!  :flower:  Девчонки, я зашиваюсь, у меня не хватает времени, если бы в сутки часов 40...:frown:  Как никогда рано, обычно после 15 апреля, я веду статистику, повалили клиенты, (Господи, как бы не сглазить). Сами понимаете, на каждую пару 1,5 - 2 часа минимум, пока их оближешь, разжуешь, обольстишь. А еще кухня, магазины, уборка...... тут решила, пока муж финансирует, купить новые парики, езжу, пока не нашла то, что хочу. А еще халтурки выпадают на 3-4 часа, сегодня 2 часа работала, а денюжку, как за целый вечер получила, дядька щедрый оказался, и завтра к сыну в школу, и опять готовить, я ложусь поздно, встаю в 7, в 7.30. и ничего не успеваю. :Jopa:  

 Хочу написать о своих впечатлениях, о Маришкиной КОСТЮМЕРНОЙ подробный отчет - НЕКОГДА. Одно могу сказать - Я В ВОСТОРГЕ!!!!!  :Vah:  Человек, талантище, великая труженница и родственная душа. Мы расставались. как сестры, и ждем новой встречи. Подробности - позже

----------


## Раюшка

Светлана, молодчага, трудись, пока трудится!!! И за нас молиться не забывай. А тебе пусть Бог даёт побольше работы плодотворной, ты заслужила...

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> И за нас молиться не забывай



Я поняла и знаю это - Бог дает добрым, окрытым и светлым людям. Примеров тому тысячи. Только кто-то раньше, кто-то позже понимает, что жизнь, она такая короткая, и СПЕШИТЬ НУЖНО ДЕЛАТЬ ДОБРО! 

А всем и каждому я только и желаю - благодарных клиентов, восхищенных глаз, понимания близких и помнить (мои, авторские) строчки:
ВЕСНА И ЖЕНЩИНА - ПОНЯТИЯ ЕДИНЫ! ЖЕЛАЮ ОДНОГО- ЛЮБИТЬ И БЫТЬ ЛЮБИМОЙ!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Я поняла и знаю это - Бог дает добрым, окрытым и светлым людям.


Светлана, дай бог тебе здоровья и счастья. Ты действительно милый. добрый и открытый человек!!! :flower:

----------


## DJOnic

Девчата! Всем привет! (господам тоже привет!)
Вчера знакомый видеооператор дал ссылку на этот форум и теперь я тут!

----------


## вишня

всем здрасьте!!!!!!!!!! :) я ваша новая соседка! возьмете в команду?

----------


## вишня

ребята у меня вопрос где можно найти различные заставки фанфары и  все что связано со сценой? я худрук в дк. мне так надоело все старье!!!!!! аж до блевотины а такие финты найти не очень то и просто! может кто подскажет???? плииииииз!

----------


## optimistka17

> всем здрасьте!!!!!!!!!! :) я ваша новая соседка! возьмете в команду?


.... Привет! В команду ведущих принимают всех, кто приходит с открытым сердцем и душой. Заходи в тему "Кто мы?"Рассказывай о себе?Как зовут?Где живешь? В теме "Ищу,прошу,помогите..." спрашивай о том,что тебя интересует.
 И, конечно, выложи  свои наработки в соответствующих темах.
  Хорошо, если ты относишься к тем, кто не только берет, но и дает что-то форумчанам...

----------


## Марья

*DJOnic*,
*вишня*,
 Привет новичкам! У нас принято в "Кто мы" подробно представляться (не путать с "проставляться":wink:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> (не путать с "проставляться"


А классно было бы, если бы ещё и проставлялись!!!kuku : :Pivo:

----------


## Ларисочка

*вишня*,
 я обычно ничего нигде не ищу,поэтому ссылок дать не могу. Своя музыкальная база-огромная.Напиши адресок-скину чего-нибудь на досуге.

----------


## Ильич

На встрече в Днере раюшка рассказала, что у них популярен ПАРАД ГОСТЕЙ - когда в начале свадьбы  тамада объявляет гостей по семьям, гости подходят к молодой паре вручают, цветы подарки и фотографируются на память.... И это основной хлеб фотографа.
Нечто подобное я видел на записи питерской свадьбы...
Коллеги, а кто еще практикует подобное?

----------


## olgaleona

я пару раз...по просьбе молодых:smile:

----------


## Татьянка

> На встрече в Днере раюшка рассказала, что у них популярен ПАРАД ГОСТЕЙ


:frown: У нас не покатит. Голодные, злые, постаявшие в "пробках" на МКАДе, а я тут я с ПАРАДОМ..... Единственное, что я делаю, после хлеба-соли, даю возможность молодым принять цветы. Чтобы гости с букетами не толкались в зале. А так.... они, как школьники в столовке , ломятся к столу.

----------


## romashakun

> На встрече в Днере раюшка рассказала, что у них популярен ПАРАД ГОСТЕЙ - когда в начале свадьбы  тамада объявляет гостей по семьям, гости подходят к молодой паре вручают, цветы подарки и фотографируются на память.... И это основной хлеб фотографа.
> Нечто подобное я видел на записи питерской свадьбы...
> Коллеги, а кто еще практикует подобное?


У нас в Приднестровье всегда так поздравляют.Молодые стоят у цветочных колонн, гости подходят к ним парами и поздравляют. А я в это время объявляю каждую пару. Очень редко поздравляют за столом, по молдавскому обычаю , называется это "маса маре" большой стол. Я раньше думала, что такое поздравление есть только у молдован, оказывается так и в России и в Украине делают.

----------


## Ильич

Вот получил по почте..
первые фразы надо бы превратить в тост
_«КИТАЙСКОЕ НАСТАВЛЕНИЕ. Можно купить дом, Но не очаг; можно купить кровать, но не сон; можно купить часы, но не время; можно купить книгу, но не знание; можно купить положение, но не уважение; можно заплатить за доктора, но не за здоровье можно купить душу, но не жизнь; можно купить секс, но не любовь. Китайское наставление приносит удачу. Оригинал хранится в Нидерландах. Это наставление уже восемь раз облетело вокруг мира. И, однако же, на этот раз оно принесет удачу тебе. После получения этого письма ты станешь счастливым. Это не шутка. К тебе придет удача. Перешли по почте или Интернету это письмо тем людям, которые нуждаются в счастье. Не посылай деньги, потому что счастье не купишь. Не храни письмо более 96 часов, в течение этого времени его нужно переслать. Несколько примеров того, что произошло:ПИСЬМЕ. ЭТО ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО ДЕЙСТВУЕТ»_

----------


## zhak

> Коллеги, а кто еще практикует подобное?


У нас это самый распространенный вариант.А что конкретно интересует?

----------


## maxcimum

Еще вопрос про парад гостей: Кто проводит, скажите, тексты вам заранее молодые пишут? И что входит в представление это? Например, Семья Федоровых, любимые соседи бабушки жениха...?  Или больше в шуточной форме что-то, как я писала в досье на холостяков?

----------


## zhak

> / icon and title 
> 
> 
> 		 message 
> 		Еще вопрос про парад гостей: Кто проводит, скажите, тексты вам заранее молодые пишут? И что входит в представление это


 Кое-какую информацию о гостях мы собираем заранее,дело в том,что в лицо то мы гостей не знаем пока.Но о близких,иногородних или просто ярких-можно уже использовать.В основном у всех  есть какие-то заготовки.Парад проходит очень быстро(действительно не хорошо голодных держать в очереди,чтоб они вручили подарок)Важно ,чтоб фотограф не грузил.Есть свои хитрости:я прошу "цветами пугать"Невеста фоткается со своим букетом,тогда все идет быстрее,а свидетели собирают цветы и подарки сразу после фотографии.Прошу все речи и поздравления-за столом.А плюсы-все  гости еще красивые,время работы ведущего используется на все 100,дарение не растягивается.
 Хотя каждый в праве делать,как принято у вас.Например у белоруссов перепой-святое,у нас в области иногда и на второй день дарят.Но парад-это ХОРОШО.

----------


## Ларисочка

Дорогие мои,сегодня День работников культуры! (накнец-то)Стоило уйти из "культуры" на вольные хлеба,так сразу праздник узаконили:smile: .
Желаю всем вам гордо нести знамя культурных людей, пусть вдохновение будет вечным, а оптимизм - неугасаемым!!!!!! Творческих вам успехов!!!!!!!!

----------


## Тolyаnich

Спасибо. И тебя  :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

:eek: О как бывает.... Только что разговаривала с невестой, которая пожелала, чтобы не было "обычного" поздравления. ПРедложила "Парад". И она зацепилась!!!! Спасибо девочки, за вовремя подкинутую информацию!!!! :flower:

----------


## Анюша

> Вот получил по почте..





> Перешли по почте или Интернету это письмо тем людям, которые нуждаются в счастье. Не посылай деньги, потому что счастье не купишь. Не храни письмо более 96 часов, в течение этого времени его нужно переслать. Несколько примеров того, что произошло:ПИСЬМЕ. ЭТО ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО ДЕЙСТВУЕТ»


Это, Ильич, вы решили одним махом нас всех осчастливить???


> Например, Семья Федоровых, любимые соседи бабушки жениха...? Или больше в шуточной форме что-то, как я писала в досье на холостяков?


Смотря для кого... для бабушек и дедушек полиричней.... ДЛя молодежи в более шуточной форме... Молодые заранее дают небольшую характеристику всем гостям, а уже по этим характеристикам видно, кого представить с юмором, а кого с торжественностью.....

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:biggrin: 
Я такой парад не провожу - :biggrin: (простите!), но как представлю всё это в моём исполнении, то смеюсь до икотки и слёз  - у меня посох додморозовский есть - буду стучать и объявлять - Первая часть марлезонского балает! Господин и госпожа Пупенки из ...Кабыздоховки ...., заморский гость - сударь Москаль из далёкого города Новороссийска...
простите...kuku :biggrin: :tongue:  - ржунимагу!!!

----------


## Орбита

Мое мнение. Я все-таки считаю, что у каждой свадьбы должен быть свой стиль. Если это фольклорная - народные песни, обрядовые действия какие-то; если европейский вариант - подвязки, букеты, парады гостей, рассаживание за отдельными столиками с расставленными карточками и пр., если свадьба-концерт выступление артистов; Конечно, я понимаю, что выдержать силь на 100% невозможно, приходится смешивать. Но всё-таки...Мы должны стремиться к этому. И вот этот самый парад гостей - элемент старинного бала, господа! Я не говрю, что это плохо или хорошо. Я лишь считаю, что если - парад, то и остальные элементы давайте поддтянем к нему. Например, ковровая дорожка, слуги в ливреях, канделябры со свечами, оркестр во фраках и много танцев и музыки! Ух ты, самой понравилось!

----------


## zhak

> Я лишь считаю, что если - парад, то и остальные элементы давайте поддтянем к нему.


Наташ,это как раз и пытаемся в разделе про замшелых ведущих.А на счет фраков....как говорил Жванецкий?Не идет процесс.

----------


## Ильич

> Спасибо девочки, за вовремя подкинутую информацию!!!!


А мальчику?:biggrin:

----------


## Раюшка

> А мальчику?


Эт кто мальчик? Вы - папик ведущих форума.:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> А мальчику?


kiss Поцелуй и пива!!!! :br:

----------


## Ильич

> Поцелуй и пива!!!!


О..о..о Мы с тобой обязательно встретимся и я должок то получу......

----------


## romashakun

> Еще вопрос про парад гостей: Кто проводит, скажите, тексты вам заранее молодые пишут? И что входит в представление это? Например, Семья Федоровых, любимые соседи бабушки жениха...?  Или больше в шуточной форме что-то, как я писала в досье на холостяков?


У нас в Тирасполе проходит только парад. Просто люди не видели или не знают ничего другого, и уговорить их на что-то новое очень трудно. Как они сделают что-то другое, когда у всех было так. Приходиться подстраиваться. Я объявляю очень просто: родственники, друзья, соседи или семья такая- то. И все.

----------


## optimistka17

Да пока эти родственники ,друзья, соседи до молодых дойдут, ты же можешь любой комментарий озвучить 
 Используй домашние заготовки. Но это , конечно, морока выудить информацию про всех гостей. 
Я несколько раз парад делала. Но считаю, что его можно делать только на небольших свадьбах до 50 гостей...

----------


## Dium

*romashakun*, у нас на Бессарабии  :Aga:  тоже стоят гости и ждут пока тамада позовет их дарить подарки молодым, причем по списку, начиная с самых близких и заканчивая подругами , друзьями. А молодые за фуршетным столиком угощают гостей спиртынми напитками, медом. вареньем, сладости- кто что желает  :Aga:  
Как по мне, то не нравится мне эта церемония. Потом среди гостей разговоры типа, вот этот друг жениха подарил здоровенную коробку - телевизор, а сестра свата, брата (допустим):biggrin: мааааааааааленькую коробочку с огромным бантом и т.д. Короче, не парад гостей, а повод для обсуждения. Вот и я думаю, как же красиво обыграть процесс дарения?! :rolleyes:

----------


## Орбита

> Потом среди гостей разговоры типа, вот этот друг жениха подарил здоровенную коробку - телевизор, а сестра свата, брата (допустим) мааааааааааленькую коробочку с огромным бантом и т.д. Короче, не парад гостей, а повод для обсуждения. Вот и я думаю, как же красиво обыграть процесс дарения?!


У нас раньше принято было громко объявлять, кто сколько дарит. Теперь отошли от этого правила. Кладут молча и все.

----------


## Татьянка

> У нас раньше принято было громко объявлять, кто сколько дарит. Теперь отошли от этого правила. Кладут молча и все.


:wink: И это правильно. Сейчас у всех разный доход!!!

----------


## zhak

Ой,никогда не вмешивайтесь и не комментируйте кто что дарит.Вы ведущий,а не бухгалтер.Очень редко,но бывает родители просят привлечь внимание к их подарку-ключи от квартиры,машины,турпоездке.
Это можно как то подать.Пару раз просили вскрывать конверты(бывают,говорят,пустые) тоже не давала.Если вы так "верите"своим родственникам складывайте их по порядку,а потом с видео сличайте.Сами.Если делать нефиг.

----------


## Татьянка

> Если вы так "верите"своим родственникам складывайте их по порядку,а потом с видео сличайте.Сами.Если делать нефиг.


 :Aga:   :Ok:

----------


## Орбита

Вот постоянно хожу вокруг стола свадебного, сопровождаю тех, кто собирает подарки на поднос (крестные, счетная комиссия, рэкет и пр.) и "регулирую микрофон" ( кому в руки дам, кому подержу во время тоста). Иначе нельзя. Или говорят мимо, ничего не слышно (люди возмущаются, недопонимая, хто говорить и чё хочут). Или, извините, плюются в микрофон ( я и так уж его спиртом протираю после каждой пьянки). А то и хуже бывает: побалакают и плюхнут его в холодец! Так что приходиться быть начеку. И еще:у меня как-то больше классические свадьбы бывают, с застольным дарением, с тостами, с оглашением суммы подаренного и пр. И пускать н самотёк этот процесс я боюсь. Путалсь несколько раз. Получается лажа. По времени затягивается, опять же ничего не слышно, молодые нервничают, гостям неинтересно. Но самое главное: нарушается субординация. Ведь надо соблюдать правила игры: сначала дарят родители, потом бабушки-дедушки, затем родня по чину, по старшинству, соседи-коллеги-друзья и т.д. А еслине следить, не командовать, кому не лень, те и хватают микрофон. Мне, конечно, без разницы. Но вот родня недовольна. Да и я была  недовольна, когда на свадьбе родной сестры меня посадили скраю стола и слово дали для поздравления после всех друзей и соседей. Я, честно, оскорбилась! А моя мама вообще всплакнула. Как то не принято у нас такое... Не знаю, может быть у вас, коллеги, другие трдиции, но в первую очередь стремлюсь не обидеть гостей.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Ведь надо соблюдать правила игры: сначала дарят родители, потом бабушки-дедушки, затем родня по чину, по старшинству, соседи-коллеги-друзья и т.д.


Как всетаки все по разному - я про суббординацию! Я например говорю - дорогие, гости, приготовьте ваши подарки и речи поздравительные, т.к. сейчас мы будем подарики дарить... И что вы думаете? Молодые как дураки ждут, приготовились, а первыми дарить никто не хочет! Приходится напором родителей выпроваживать первыми, потом еще кое как зашевелются и после родителей подарят! Но в начале - все такие застенчивые, кошмар! Какая там суббординация! Хоть бы побыстрее подарили! :Vah:   А недавно молодые рассказывали - видели на видео свадьбу - 400 человек, и все в микрофон перед камерой дарили, больше 3 часов - церимония :Vah:  . Так они просили вообще без нее, кто когда подарит и ладно! Только я не представляю - как это, кто когда подарит? Чего ожидать?:smile:

----------


## Татьянка

:wink:  Первые родители. А потом по кругу. Так и оператору удобно. Сама рядом- микрофон и контроль. Вот и весь принцеп.

----------


## Ларисочка

> Первые родители. А потом по кругу.


И у нас так. И никаких проблем.А за крестными(те,кто собирают подарки и раздают шишки,наливают)ходить стала реже:ведь создается почти толпа,и оператору мешаем и места не всегда достаточно.Но вначале,шутя предупреждаю,чтобы с микрофоном были поаккуратней,и-ничего,стараются,чтоб не "упасть микрофоном в грязь(салат)".

----------


## Лорик Юрина

Да, девчёнки у вас с этим делом сложнее, конечно. У нас встали друг за другом и вперёд. А вот такие дарения за столом, у нас только в деревнях.
И ничего не поделаешь,  наверное, все уже привыкли к определённым правилам и всё . Получается, что все гости должны сказать тосты, пусть семьёй или парой, но говорят во время дарения. А у меня не всегда , даже почти всегда не хватает времени, чтобы сказали все. Но я всегда повторяю, что микрофон свободный и у кого есть желание пожалуйста, он ваш, ну что-то в этом роде. Поэтому мне никогда не говорят: Почему вы не дали мне слова?

----------


## Ларисочка

*Лорик Юрина*,
 недавно была свидетелем "европейского" одаривания(в очередь друг-за другом).Очередь была похожа на кучу-малу(по форме),да и по содержанию. И так же все говорили тосты-поздравления,или невнятно зачитывали с открытки.Молодожены страдальчески смотрели на все происходящее и мечтали сесть за стол.Но тамада с превеликой гордостью держала расписной сундук и думала,что все идет отлично. Может подвела к этому моменту она неграмотно,а может наши люди еще не хотят это приемлить,не знаю....но и сама пока за это не берусь.Лучше мы по-старинке, с шутками-прибаутками всех по-порядку обойдем,нальем,шишечку вручим....

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> И так же все говорили тосты-поздравления,или невнятно зачитывали с открытки.


Я стараюсь все таки блок поздравлений оставлять, но проводить его быстро, т.к. это кастинг гостей, если можно так сказать, я во время блока поздравлений уже планирую кто уменя будет в каких моих заморочках участвовать.Но блок поздравлений у меня очень быстрый. Не более 40 минут - при большой свадьбе. А открытки читать не разрешаю, масса фишек на эту тему, типа "молодые не знают чем сегодня ночью заняться - планируют читать ваши открытки". Людям приятно когда о них говорят, поэтому часто использую в блоке поздравлений, для скорости, поздравления по группам. "Дамы и господа, представляю вам тетушек и дядюшек нашего молодого супруга (они все встают, быстренько назвала их имена) - дала микрофон, он по кругу прошел, одно общее горько, или поздравляют столиками, и даже если делаем свадьбу по европейской программе, выставляю аппарат всегда, чтобы не просто вручали молодым подарки, но тут же в микрофон говорили свои слова. Но делаю это только на небольших свадьбах, чтобы "доступ к телу" не затянулся и настаиваю на фуршете, что бы во время дарения в начале свадьбы люди могли что-то перекусить. Более 30 минут такое действо перед свадьбой не идет. Но потом уже никаких поздравлялок - кроме родителей, бабушек. А в большинстве случаев стараюсь сделать быстрое, красивое начало, чтобы люди сначала вкусили хлеба, а потом уже мы им поможем в зрелищах с их участием.

----------


## Лорик Юрина

*Ларисочка*,
 Лорик, Мы всегда предупреждаем гостей, что все поздравления и пожелания все за столом. Сейчас только поцелуи и фото. Все представления гостей с юмором, шутками.Проходит всё вполне нормально.Но ты права, что у вас по-своему, у нас так. Кто к чему привык.

----------


## Януська

У меня обряд одаривания, в самом начале (пока за столы еще не сели). Говорю: Дорогие гости, а теперь, я объявляю, что наступает черед одаривания наших молодых. Поэтому, кто еще не успел вручить свои подарки, вы можете сделать это сейчас. Вручайте цветы невесте, а подарки жениху и вставайте на свои места.  а всем кто захочет поздравить за столом, я обязательно предоставлю слово. 
И все. Кто хочет за столом подарить, тот не подходит к молодым, но как вижу на практике, гости стараются поскорее избавиться от подарков, что бы потом необходимость их вручения не висела над ними как "дамоклов меч".

----------


## Запах Дождя

> *Запах Дождя*,
>  ну,наконец-то!!! Где пропадала?


Проект новый в городе. Я - организатор. Вот вся в нем :)

----------


## Ларисочка

*Запах Дождя*,
 может опять не в теме,но нельзя ли к тебе приехать,поглазеть на конечный результат,а может и в процессе подготовки поучаствовать(БЕдВОдМЕдНО)?

----------


## Запах Дождя

не, теперь в теме :)) Это - флудилка :)
Конечно, можно! я буду только рада :)

----------


## Ларисочка

Ланочка,ну а где же беседовать,если не в "беседке"? Ничего не понимаю :Fz:  Пиши в личку,ок?(даты,тему проекта и т.д.)

----------


## Марья

*Запах Дождя*,
*Ларисочка*,
 Девчонки, я ничего не понимаю! У нас форум или ученый совет при вузе каком-нибудь? Мы что, методичку пишем или учебник какой-нибудь? А если мне тоже интересно - что за проект у Ланы? Вот просто интересно... Потому что интересен сам человек и все что с ним происходит в работе, в творчестве... Мы же так до абсурда дойдем.... Вот меня лично гораздо больше раздражают не флуды и смайлики, они-то как раз и оживляют форум, делают его человечней что ли. А меня раздражает огромное количество информационного примитива и дублирования информации с интернета, где все это добро можно найти пачками и без форума. Но я понимаю, что это моя субъектиивная точка зрения, а, значит, это не есть правильно. Ну не рецензентов же назначать- что можно размещать на форуме, а что - нет! Так ПОЧЕМУ я нахожу в себе силы спокойно пропускать мимо глаз неинтересную для меня информацию, понимая, что она кому-нибудь может пригодиться, а выразить свои эмоции, комментарии не дай бог не в тему постом, смайликом - НИЗЗЯ!
Нафига тогда форум вообще??? 
Я уже поднимала эту тему, но Людмила восприняла это как обиду и демонстративно ушла в отпуск. Так давайте раз и навсегда разберемся в этой ситуации. И тогда либо кто-то будет спокойно пропускать мимо глаз раздражающие его смайлики и флуды (ведь наверняка Людмила не одна такая), либо такие как я примут ситуацию к сведению и будут решать уже для себя - тепло ли,уютно ли мне на таком форуме? или действительно уйти в катакомбы личек и асек.

----------


## Запах Дождя

:) проект называется "Парад Невест" :) http://tamada-lana.at.ua/index/0-7

----------


## Djazi

> :) проект называется "Парад Невест" :) http://tamada-lana.at.ua/index/0-7


Лана, а у нас  в Калуге в пршлом году проводился Парад невест. В нём участвовали невесты настоящие, бывшие. День  выдался ужасно неудачным,  лил дождь. Но  красавицы невесты мужественно  прошли от Площади победы до летней сцены Драмтеатра. Их сопровождали белые лимузины. А потом на сцене  проводились конкурсы для девушек. Особенно мне запомнился один:это когда девушки стреляли в нарисованную свекровь. :Aga:   Принцип- игра Дартс, а свекровь, нарисованная на холсте большом. Попасть было сложно. А в конце девушки  кидали в публику  свой букет невесты. Ведущего приглашали из Москвы.

А ещё у нас проводили  летом Парад колясок и  молодых мамаш:smile:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Так ПОЧЕМУ я нахожу в себе силы спокойно пропускать мимо глаз неинтересную для меня информацию, понимая, что она кому-нибудь может пригодиться


Потому, что ты так воспитанна. Потому, что ты можешь быть терпимой. Солнце мое, не парься!!! :flower:  




> либо такие как я примут ситуацию к сведению и будут решать уже для себя - тепло ли,уютно ли мне на таком форуме? или действительно уйти в катакомбы личек и асек.


Уж сколько раз про это говорили, ругались, обижались, потом уходили, а все равно тянет, правда Марьяша?, потому что многие форумчане стали родными по духу, многих любишь и относишься с большой симпатией и уважением. 

Сегодня проснулась в пять утра, вчера после банкета так устала, что сразу отрубилась, а утром, нет чтобы своим мужикам сготовить, включила ноутбук. Я все верю и надеюсь, что дух содружества и сотворчества так же, как и раньше будет царить на нашем форуме, и как раньше нам всем будет здесь комфортно, и каждый день мы будем встречаться (не пропадая на долгое время, а ведь действительно иногда просто не хочется заходить, читая всякие разборки, упреки, нравоучения)

Старая, но вечная песня: *ВОЗЬМЕМСЯ ЗА РУКИ, ДРУЗЬЯ, ЧТОБ НЕ ПРОПАСТЬ ПО ОДИНОЧКЕ!*

----------


## maknata

> ВОЗЬМЕМСЯ ЗА РУКИ, ДРУЗЬЯ, ЧТОБ НЕ ПРОПАСТЬ ПО ОДИНОЧКЕ!


[img]http://s5.******info/f50aa9ab4695fd26b9c6dee65a8a8064.gif[/img]

----------


## Инна Р.

> Нафига тогда форум вообще???


Я на других форумах не общаюсь, хотя и пробовала, потому что везде не уютно! Наш - уникальный! И я тоже не хочу, что б её (уникальность форума) разрушали нудные замечания и разборки... Но!!! На всех других форумах таже проблема - люди ОБИЖАЮТСЯ, когда им кто то (не модератор), делают замечания про флуд!!! Я однажды тоже сделала такое замечание, и тут же получила в личку письмо - с возмущениями! Девушка была права!Я приняла к сведению, и сделала выводы! 
Люда тоже много пишет сообщений(зарабатывая репутацию) - но половина из них с замечаниями -это тоже не по теме и ФЛУД, засоряет темы, еще и людей обижает и съедает дружескую обстановку! И это раздражает не только тех, кому они адресованы, все ее замечания!  
 А  Поэтому предлагаю ДОГОВОРИТЬСЯ - ВСЕ ЗАМЕЧАНИЯ О ФЛУДЕ И т.п. пусть ДЕЛАЕТ ТОЛЬКО НАТАША!!! Возьмем это за правило! 
Наташа, если ты не возражаешь - напиши! И тогда может быть люди поймут, что директор у нас ты! Перестанут командовать и перестанут без конца всех причесывать!

----------


## optimistka17

:076:  


> Люда тоже много пишет сообщений(зарабатывая репутацию) - но половина из них с замечаниями -это тоже не по теме и ФЛУД, засоряет темы, еще и людей обижает и съедает дружескую обстановку! И это раздражает не только тех, кому они адресованы, все ее замечания!


  Люди добрые! Если я кого обидела, простите! Давайте жить дружно! 
 Честное слово, мне репутация до лампочки!
 А в своих сообщениях я только пытаюсь призвать к порядку тех, кто без информации засоряет Форум смайликами. У меня интернет не безлимитный. И время свое я привыкла ценить. И время всех форумчан тоже.. Не надо додумывать за меня то чего нет .
 Демонстративно в отпуск я не уходила. Мне нужно было хорошенько осмотреться  и переосмыслить сложившуюся ситуацию
 Выводы я сделала. Я равный член коллектива. Если хочу делать замечания, то я и буду их делать . Точно так как те, кто тысячами разбрасывает смайлики и их не переубедить в обратном

----------


## Dium

Обиды все из-за того, что "ВСЯКОЕ ПОНИМАНИЕ ЕСТЬ НЕПОНИМАНИЕ"! и все мы творческие люди пропускаем все через себя и более ранимы! 
Пусть наше творческое и дружеское общение распускается, как эта розочка!
[img]http://s12.******info/3bd97eddd1a7bd3aece281c92e64dfb6.gif[/img] [img]http://s10.******info/55b42e5513be200e114fe5f0ef1ad2c0.gif[/img]Ребята, давайте жить дружно!

----------


## Искорка

Хота вам время на всякую ерунду тратить - мне по фиг, кто каких смайлов поставил или не поставил.

----------


## Ларисочка

*Марья*,
 мои мысли читаешь?!

----------


## maknata

девочки и мальчики! Я иногда бегаю на форумы операторов (картинками интересными разжиться), но вот общаться я там боюсь -любое слово может быть расценено как флуд и привести к бану. У нас же совершенно не то, сюда идёшь как к родным людям, поделиться и радостью, и горестью... И до чего же больно бывает, когда мы начинаем ссориться.
Тему я удалила, Янусь, извини, но она превратилась в помойку. Теперь о главном. Давайте принимать друг друга такими, какими мы есть, со всеми нашими плюсами и минусами. Что касается флуда. Флуд - бессмысленное сообщение, не относящееся к теме разговора и не несущее никакой смысловой нагрузки. К примеру: обсуждаем мы с вами как лучше вынести свадебный торт. И тут появляется какой то Вася и говорит нам "В огороде бузина, а в Киеве дядька!". Такое сообщение будет расценено как флуд и удалено. Кроме того, я таки думаю что не стоит заводить отдельные "благодарственные" и "ругательные" темы - всё можно сказать и в других темах. Мы, обитатели раздела всё равно читаем всё новенькое и свеженькое и знаем где что находится. Но бывает часто захожу на форум - ой, наш раздел просматривают 20 человек! Посмотрю кто что смотрит - а наших то человек 5 от силы, остальные "гости", которые даже не соизволят просто зарегистрироваться. В принципе - не жалко, но пусть хоть немного "попотеют" перелопачивая кучу страниц:wink:  А теперь наш "мозоль" - смайлы. Ребята, можно и одними смайлами выразить свои мысли! На одном форуме была такая игра - общение без слов, одними смайликами. И это было так интересно! Много трафика они не тянут, но помогают нам выражать свои чувства и эмоции. И давайте, наверное замечания друг другу если и делать то в личку, а не вобщем фрейме..
Всё - миру-мир! давайте жить дружно!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Всё - миру-мир!


 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :Ok:  
Наташа, МЫ ВСЕ тебя ЛЮБИМ!

----------


## Запах Дождя

Людочка! Я в свое время тоже на траффике сидела. И вот, чтобы не тратить кровные метры, я у себя в настройках поставила не показывать картинки. То есть, смайлики, если хотела, смотрела правой кнопкой мыши по картинке :) Но тебе, я помню ;), надо все показать :) Может, выберусь в Днепр, и обязательно покажу :)

----------


## Ларисочка

*maknata*,
 спасибо,миротворец ты наш!!!Всем удачи!

----------


## lilsing

Привет всем!!!У меня как всегда море вопросов...И вся нодежда на вас:rolleyes: :rolleyes: :rolleyes: Если не трудно, подскажитеkuku
1.Обязательно ли замужние должны встречать молодых?
2. Каковы роли родителей молодых при их встрече у ресторана?
3. А крёстные что-нибудь должны делать?
4. Вообще, на сколько я знаю молодых должны встречать родители жениха?
5. А если у жениха нет родителей, или только один из них?
6. А если у невесты нет родителей, или также один кто-то?
7.Есть ли какие-то правила или традиции  вроди:кто чего должен держать и т.д.?
 Просто у меня ситуация... у невесты один папа, но он живёт с какой-то дамой( и то они сейчас разругались).У жениха-мама с отчимом, они росписаны. Что делать с тёщей? Кому дарить вино, может тестю, но не вино а коньяк(до первенца)? 
 Как спрашивать у молодых все ли у них родители, не затронув за "живое"? 
  И вообще когда к вам заказчики приходят впервые, с чего вы начинаете разговор, как их к себе расположить? Я понимаю, что я уже поднимала эту тему,но именно этих вопросов мы как-то не затронули...:rolleyes:  Друзья, только на вас одна надежда... :Tu:  :rolleyes:  :Tu:

----------


## lilsing

И ещё вопрос: Кто должен торт на свадьбе выносить? И если нету ниодной крёстной(у нас они выносят), что делать? А если нету ниодной из мам, кто очаг поджигать будет? Или его вообще не трогать?Помогите!!!!!

----------


## olgaleona

встречают родители- мама жениха с караваем...папа жениха вяжет руки...мама невесты -посыпает..папа невесты шампанское... караваем принимают в дом жениха...посыпанием-провожают- остальное- импровиз...
кресным дарим подарки- они детей благославляют...
с подарками просто- папам- что хотите...пивные кружки...теще- тапочки- зятю ее (якобы) переобувать-танцевать..свекрови сорочку- дарю вам сорочку чтобы приняли меня как родную дочку...
с вопрсами про сто..обсуждая встречу...будничным голосом...как бы между прочим-папа-мама-папа-мама?жених или невеста сами рассказывают дальше...торт-свидетели- очаг- отцы или кресные...:smile:

----------


## lilsing

olgaleona. А можо у вас попросить подробнее рассказать про крёсных, когда им дарят подарки, при каких обстоятельствах?
*кресным дарим подарки- они детей благославляют...* - т.е они благославляют при встрече у места празднования?(простите за  смешные вопросы,просто у нас такого нет)...:rolleyes:

----------


## ruslava

*Подарки крестным родителям:*

А сейчас, друзья, по замечательной традиции, которая, к сожалению, утрачена во многих семьях, но не в этой: 
В знак своей благодарности, уважения, признательности за ту доброту, внимание, заботу, что вы проявляли к ним все эти годы, позвольте и молодым вручить вам свои памятные подарки. 

Пусть эти подарки хранят в себе тепло и добрую энергию заботливых рук жениха и невесты, и вам будет нарядно, комфортно и тепло. Носите на здоровье. 
А ваш поступок, молодые достоин аплодисментов!
_И ,как по секрету сказал крестный папа,_ – лучший подарок и награда…это… ваш страстный поцелуй, жених и невеста!!!

Горько!

----------


## Раюшка

Обязательно надо спрашивать при встрече с молодыми, что там у них с родителями. Я объясняю, что тамада чем больше вооружён(а) информацией, тем меньше у неё (него) шансов на свадьбе ляпнуть не то и попасть впросак.
Папы при встрече на пороге наливают шампанское. Если пап нет (или одного папы нет), то недостающего отца может заменить близкий родственник мужского пола (крёстный, дядя, старший брат...).

Крёстные могут участвовать в встрече молодых на пороге, а могут и не участвовать... И крёстным не всегда дарят подарки на свадьбе, это в какой местности как принято...

Если нет мам, то очаг зажигают крёстные... или какие-либо родственники, которые действительно растили-помогали и очень много сделали для невесты (жениха)...

Не бойтесь ничего и выкручивайтесь по ситуации...
Родственники тоже разные бывают. Есть крёстные, которых крестники видят раз в год, а двоюродная тётя может быть второй мамой... Или мамина подруга, которая помогала маме в одиночку растить сына или дочку (о, блин, стихами заговорила!), может быть ближе кровной родственницы...

----------


## lilsing

Спасибо, ребята, что не даёте умереть. Люблю вас :flower:   :Aga:   :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## olgaleona

руслана все ответила за меня:smile:

----------


## RomanS_fantom

*Трудно искать действительно полезное в море - спасибо,пожалуйста,плохие манеры,да точно,мое мнение...*

Эмоций и мыслей у каждого много, но на 250 стр. меня не хватило :(

*Начало: В этой теме мы все будем делиться своими навыками и опытом.*

Предлагаю сделать тему: *"Благодарности форумчанам!"* и выносить все спасибо туда - так сказать, на памятник нерукотворный. Страничка любви и позитива обеспечена

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*RomanS_fantom*,
Так этот раздел и называется Беседка. А более конкретно в других местах. А вобще, как вы представляете, сухим языком, сделай этак и сделай так? Но здесь народ воспитанный, если кому-то помогут, то скажут спасибо. если вы что-то дельное скажите - и вас поблагодарят.

----------


## Раюшка

А хде сообщение Макнаты с её личной подписью???:redface:

----------


## maknata

*Раюшка*,
Сама в шоке:redface:

----------


## maknata

*RomanS_fantom*,



> Предлагаю сделать тему: "Благодарности форумчанам!" и выносить все спасибо туда - так сказать, на памятник нерукотворный. Страничка любви и позитива обеспечена
> __________________


Аха.. уже делали... Благодарите там, где считаете нужным

----------


## Два в одном

Здравствуйте!  
Разрешите представится, Елена и Наталья:smile: 
Мама и доча:wink: 
Зарегистрировались под одним ником:wink: всей технической частью связанной с компьютером и всякими электронными премудростями командую я, Наталья, я и пишу этот пост.:rolleyes: 
Мама у меня замечательная тамада, начальник массового отдела городского дворца творчества, автор многих сценариев для городских праздников.. и просто очень приятный в общении замечательный человек- можно принимать как рекламу  
я тоже веду свадьбы уже ..ой..уже 3 год одна.. снегурочка с 19 лет... и ещё конечно детские праздники :Aga:  
 мы с большим удовольствием читаем ваш форум уже наверно с неделю..случайно выловили по  поисковику интернета:wink: 
готовы влиться в вашу дружную компанию, готовы делится информацией и наработками 
спасибо организаторам и модераторам! замечательный форум и замечательные люди здесь собрались

----------


## Януська

*RomanS_fantom*,
 я уже создавала такую тему, но меня не поддержали и тему удалили. Хотя я абсолютно с вами согласна, очень удобно было бы если для благодарностей была бы отдельная тема.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*RomanS_fantom*,
Ответила на твоё сообщение, а сейчас смотрю, ты его подкорректировал и смысл стал другой.  


> Предлагаю сделать тему: "Благодарности форумчанам!"


А мою похожую тему пока  не удалили, сейчас её подниму. называется она Отчёты, но смысл тот же.

----------


## Ильич

> *Трудно искать действительно полезное в море - спасибо,пожалуйста,плохие манеры,да точно,мое мнение...*
> 
> Эмоций и мыслей у каждого много, но на 250 стр. меня не хватило :(
> 
> *Начало: В этой теме мы все будем делиться своими навыками и опытом.*
> 
> Предлагаю сделать тему: *"Благодарности форумчанам!"* и выносить все спасибо туда - так сказать, на памятник нерукотворный. Страничка любви и позитива обеспечена


Януська сделала попытку номер раз! 
Увы хотели как лучше а получилось как всегда....
Вы, коллега, этих благодарностей не увидели чем себя уберегли от потока эмоций...

лично я считаю это лишним... специально на отдельной странице благодарить.. диалог получается разорванным.. Но это только мое личноё мнениё

----------


## Ильич

> готовы делится информацией и наработками


Так давайте быстрее делитесь.... :Aga:  
тэк скэть подкрепите слово делом....:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> Но это только мое личноё мнениё


И моё тоже :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

*maknata*,
Наташ, по-моему, уже пора закрывать эту  беседку. :wink: Тормозит, наверное, у ребят с медленным интернетом.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Наташ, по-моему, уже пора закрывать эту беседку


Ой, а как же мы без беседки? Вы нам другую тогда откройте, пожайлуста!:smile:

----------


## maknata

*innca*,
Да другую и откроем, а эту как архив оставим)))

----------

